# Who molted today?



## T Frank

This one was so obvious, I really didn't even need to zoom in.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Truff135

Wow, yeah that is pretty obvious.
So...any post-molt pics of your newly-clothed girl?


----------



## T Frank

Soon, I have a new camera on the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## funnylori

It has been a few months since the last molt, so I thought it was reason to celebrate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DrJ

Congratulations on a successful molt!  I always find molts exciting.    Can you tell whether it is male or female?


----------



## funnylori

It is male. Too bad, since he's still got a lot of growing up to do.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DrJ

Well, if that is the case, I'd try looking for a female for him.  I've kinda gained the perspective that a male should not go unbred.  It would be sad to let that happen.  And, what type of tarantula is this?  Sorry, I'm not exactly sure what B. albo stands for?


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing

*B. albo*

Brachypelma albopilosum. Honduran Curly Hair.  Great T's!  I've got 5 and they're too cool.  Great display T (the slings burrow like crazy of course) and nice looking. Congrats.


----------



## DrJ

Ahh, thank you!  I was trying to think of it and it just wasn't coming to me.  Thanks.


----------



## funnylori

I have access to two very huge ladies.  He won't be wasted, even if it takes him awhile to grow up. He's only about 2 inches right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrJ

Haha!  Good.  Hopefully he'll grow up to sire many children!  However, I hear the curly hairs are faster growers...so, it may not be all that long.  Comparatively anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragontears

woohoo!  Maybe by the time he matures, my girl will have finally molted!  (It's only been 3+ years since her last molt)  My albos need to molt now to see if his sibs are brothers or sisters.


----------



## SNAFU

Nice! Love the Albo's.  I am supposed to pick up a new 4" female this weekend. Hurry up Saturday!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## evicton

This was one of those stealth molts he actually ate on last friday and showed no signs of premolts. I was throwing a cricket to my mantis(I bought some at my lps today to fed off to my frogs) and had a few left over. When out of the corner of my eye I see a much bigger spider then should be in that enclosure. Actually kinda started me I was like woah who are you. Sadly he also grew a pair of hooks with his new molt.


----------



## neubii18

now you can do a 50/50 and get a thousand slings!lol!quite litterally too...


----------



## Mamisha-X

I lied only 2 of my T's molted today but I have a scorpion that molted aswell  . My C.Fasciatum molted today! yay shahlah! she is probably one of my favorite T's. my OBT did aswell. yay for City! unfortunatly the molt did not servive  she decided it was a chew toy. also my Asian forest scorp molted. I am prety excited because I have only had him for about a week and he already molted!


----------



## mcluskyisms

Hughes1312 said:


> I lied only 2 of my T's molted today but I have a scorpion that molted aswell  . My C.Fasciatum molted today! yay shahlah! she is probably one of my favorite T's. my OBT did aswell. yay for City! unfortunatly the molt did not servive  she decided it was a chew toy. also my Asian forest scorp molted. I am prety excited because I have only had him for about a week and he already molted!


Good stuff 

Post some pictures or its all lies......


----------



## possumburg

mcluskyisms said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Post some pictures or its all lies......


+1 on the pics!


----------



## Mamisha-X

ok I will post pics asap


----------



## Mamisha-X

*here are the pics *

This is shahlah


















this is Taz













unfortunatly City went into her littly burrow and is on top of her molt but here is a pic of her new but haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

So I hope this thread can become a long, ever growing one. If you have a spider molt, post it here the day it happens. I think it would be cool to see how many people can have a spider or spiders molt the same day.

So let's hear it. Who molted today?

P. irmina 

Was showing signs, was still up and about today around noon. I walked back into my room at 4 and it had already finished a molt. 

Went from ~1.5" to 2". I'll add exact measurements later.

This past week:
L. parahybana - 6.5" to 7.25"
H. lividum - No clue how much size gained

Reactions: Like 9 | Award 1


----------



## synic

Chris_Skeleton said:


> So I hope this thread can become a long, ever growing one. If you have a spider molt, post it here the day it happens. I think it would be cool to see how many people can have a spider or spiders molt the same day.
> 
> So let's hear it. Who molted today?
> 
> P. irmina
> 
> Was showing signs, was still up and about today around noon. I walked back into my room at 4 and it had already finished a molt.
> 
> Went from ~1.5" to 2". I'll add exact measurements later.


One more molt and he/she will probably be all adult colored 

Had my ~.5" Versi molt 2 days ago.  I swear she didn't grow more than a millimeter, but I guess I'll see when she finally comes out of her funnel.  They look super cool right after molting... light blue body, red fangs (and mouth area).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## captmarga

I have 90 Ts... I have molts every week.  None today, but 5 over the weekend and 3 yesterday... 

Includes my 6.5" pulchripes female from Haplofool, a 2i to 3i sling, a faciatum, 2 vagans. One of my communal boys (P. formosas) also molted and is well over 4" DLS.  I record them all on my T log, otherwise, I cannot keep up with them all!

I love Irminias... one of mine molted again recently and is going to have to be rehoused... again.  

Marga

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mattybofmd

yesterday G.Rosea 2 in male molted
today P.rufi 2.5 still unsexed destroyed molt
today A.Metallica 4 in female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Had a H. lividum pitch its exuvium out today.  Not sure when it actually molted.  Size:  Ummm, bigger?  

In the past week:
Two H. lividum, size unknown
One B. boehmei ~1.5"
One B. emelia ~1.25"
Two B. emelia ~2.0"
One B. vagans ~1.5"
One GBB ~2.0"
One LP ~4.0"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster

Had a .5" LP sling molt today.

Past week:
P.regalis - 2"
H.maculata - 1.85"
A.versicolor - 1.75"
A.avicularia - 1.25"
A.avicularia - 1.5"
P.murinus - 3.5"


----------



## FrostyCakee

my mexican redknee sling just molted today :]]


----------



## RoseT

I had my 2" P. metallica molt yesterday...grew a whole Inch LS easily...Man do these T's grow.. 2nd molt in my care since I got her late april.

Had a B bohemi  molt the same day...and my Pulchripes is already refusing food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scoolman

Fantastic idea.
I can not vouch for the exact molt day but, Three of my G pulchra have surfaced from their hides in the past week. A fourth should be out very soon.
I have a MF T. stirmi that molted May 31 (exactly 20 weeks from her last molt).


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Just checked, and one of my Myrmekiaphila sp. trapdoor spiders molted today too.


----------



## JamieC

One of my Stromatopelma calceatum slings moulted sometime last night! It was about 2.5cm. I'm not sure how much growth has occured as I can't see the spider. I'll add it later if I get to measure it.

Great idea Chris!


----------



## BrynWilliams

This week

A huriana (finally after the longest premoult ever)
H gigas
P murinus x 3
H maculata

Last week

L parahybana x 2
P cambridgei x 2
P murinus x 4


----------



## curiousme

B. emilia yesterday 

P. cambridgei last week FINALLY!


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Had a B albopilosum and A brocklehursti molt yesterday (June 2nd). Within the last week: A metallica, A geniculata,  2 A avics, A juruensis, B emilia, B smithi, hmmm I think that's it. LP is about to pop, and GBB not far behind.


----------



## Thegloryfades

My L.parahybana is flipped right now hoping I'll be able to sex it, darn thing crumples its molts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

my 5"+ female B. vagans molted today, and i saved a A. avic from a pet store today, and when i got it home it was already in the middle of a molt, was hoping it was a boy, sexed it and another female 3 1/4" molt


----------



## Thegloryfades

Here's the results


----------



## OphidianDelight

My Stent's whistling T (Phlogius sp.) molted sometime between 10pm 06-03-11 and 1am 06-04-11.  Haven't retrieved the exuvium or gotten a good look at the spider yet as it molted underneath cover.  Got a pic from the entrance to its burrow, you can definitely see the color of fresh sling molt on the legs.


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

Well it probably wasn't today, but inside the last two days my 4-1/2" L. Violaceopes molted out mature at somewhere around 6-1/2" to 7". It was rediculous how much bigger it got. He's still soft, but I got him packed up and dropping him off with a friend to start the breeding cycle!

Happy to have my first T fully mature, but sad its not a beautiful blue/purple lady


----------



## Scoolman

Just received 3 C. ritae about 1.25" each, yestrday. Cr1 molted late last night or early this morning.


----------



## BigJ999

Recently my KB and my LP  Although KB's grow so slow its hard to tell if she grew at all


----------



## synic

My ~.5" Avic avic molted last night.  Made a web mat.  She never turned over, started molting and fell out of the mat onto the substrate.  

She did her stretching on the substrate, and after an hour or two, climbed back up onto her mat.  Seems fine, she's probably an inch now.  

Makes me wonder, are they really as fragile as all that during a molt?

Edit:  1.5" T. plumipes just molted.  Too hidden to see how big it is now, but probably 2".


----------



## synyster

C.cyaneopubescens male, this morning at 8 am. Now at 4.75"





















BigJ999 said:


> Recently my KB and my LP  Although KB's grow so slow its hard to tell if she grew at all


KB for Kochiana brunnipes??


----------



## Najakeeper

My L violaceopes sling is molting right now but looks like a wet molt. I lost a A.versi sling to a wet molt two days ago  . This is not normal...


----------



## BigJ999

KB is King Baboon


----------



## compnerd7

P. irminia molted last night


----------



## synyster

Another LP, again.


----------



## Najakeeper

Juvi female Pamphobeteus sp. Goliath had a perfect molt.


----------



## lovehatepassion

my little OBT sling molted yesterday some time, went from about .5 inch to .75 inch, already made webs up the sides of the vial and is climbing now


----------



## malevolentrobot

P. ornata moulted late last night or early today. moult is at 4" and looking female


----------



## web eviction

My little half inch A. geniculata is on its back right now

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

K so I just went and check again and my L. violaceopes molted as well as the P. Ornata


----------



## compnerd7

web eviction said:


> My little half inch A. geniculata is on its back right now
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> 
> K so I just went and check again and my L. violaceopes molted as well as the P. Ornata


very nice... T's on their backs always makes me paranoid like they may be like that forever


----------



## web eviction

Every body made it out ok  I think my GBB is about to flip as well  what's with all the Molts today lol never had this many in one day....


----------



## compnerd7

web eviction said:


> Every body made it out ok  I think my GBB is about to flip as well  what's with all the Molts today lol never had this many in one day....


just a good day! unless were not seeing the big picture here and T's shed more in the spring / summer then another time. Also to add to this wild hypothesis my A. Versicolor is going into molt lol.

Also, the last two molts I had were very bad.... and I was very upset. they are a little unrelated but they were scorps. had one molt and die, then another go to molt and she stabbed herself and died, so I've just been on edge lately.


----------



## web eviction

Sorry to here about the scorpions I really need to get some more....


----------



## loudan

B. emilia sling today! wooot!!


----------



## astraldisaster

OBT went from ~1.5" to 2" or so today.

Currently in premolt:

_G. pulchra
G. rosea_ RCF
_P. ornata_ sling
2 _Homoeomma_ sp. "blue" slings
_B. boehmei_ (I think)
_A. purpurea_ sling (I hope!)


----------



## Satu

The bigger of my two versi slings moulted while we were away this weekend. Funny, since I was expecting the little one to go first -- she's gone very dark and has been webbing madly for the past couple of weeks. Oh well! Little Merlin looks to be about 2" now. Growing up!


----------



## Dr Acula

P cancerides molted to around 4" or so today. Greeted me with a threat posture when i was removing the old molt


----------



## lunashimmer

My little C. ritae just molted -- I checked on her about 5 today when I was feeding my other Ts and she was just sitting there, looking all innocent. Checked on her 10 minutes ago and ta-DAAHH! A teensy molt had appeared that she was sitting on. I gently made her move so I could grab the molt. It's SO SMALL!!!! (Wish I had a microscope!)  She _does_ look bigger but it's definitely not a measurable change.  >Whew< Now she'll eat again. Yay!


----------



## arachnofreak95

My 4.25 inch LP finally molted after almost a year today. Looks to be over 5 inches now. Going to have to get it a bigger home


----------



## ranchulas

Blue fang #5 molted today to 1inch.....


----------



## MrEMojo

A. geniculata female 4''+ - 5'' just now!


----------



## Najakeeper

P.metallica sling had a perfect molt, sibling to follow soon. Growing like weeds!


----------



## astraldisaster

One of my _Homoeomma_ sp. "blue" slings molted today (from ~.5" to somewhere between .75" and 1")... the _P. ornata_ did, too, but it's hiding.


----------



## Apollo Justice

My Avic versicolor molted today. Totally unexpected!!

---------- Post added at 04:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 AM ----------

Oh and my Avic. Amazonica molted yesterday. And I'm still expecting 4 more molts


----------



## Megan 03

None today but over the weekend of my 15 T's:
my GBB sling molted went from 1,5" to close to 2", back legs got really long on this molt (sat)
My A. brocklehursti sling molted, went from .5" to .75", big difference, markings on legs are super bold now (Sat)
One of my b. albopilosa slings molted, went from .25 to .5ish, haven't got a good look but saw the molt in the container. 

and my best friend, who I recently got a 3-4" g. rosea, called me Saturday panicking cause her T looks dead.. I had her explain what position the T was in (on its back) and she said that over the last couple days there has been a lot of web laid... I was also aware that the T had been refusing food for almost a month. I tried not to laugh and ensured her that every thing sounds ok and sounded like it is starting its molt. Sunday evening the molt was complete and it is a FEMALE!! she went from a dull brown to a golden base with pinkish brown hairs, she looks as pretty as a g. rosea can.


----------



## Smaughunter

My X immanis just flipped.:clap:


----------



## webbedone

One of my baby L. parahybanas just finished its molt 1/4" to ~ 1/2"

Tuesday, June 07, 2011


----------



## lunashimmer

I love molt reports!  It's so exciting!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ranchulas

Two of my H. lividum slings molted today! One looks around one inch easy and the other a little less. Successful though with no problems.


----------



## sloppy

L. parahybana the other day for me!  It's still a sub-adult but it's about 6" now!


----------



## synyster

L.parahybana (i think! It's burrowed but looks fresh when it came out) yesterday - .5"

Today: H.maculata - 2"


----------



## Satu

Satu said:


> The bigger of my two versi slings moulted while we were away this weekend. Funny, since I was expecting the little one to go first -- she's gone very dark and has been webbing madly for the past couple of weeks. Oh well! Little Merlin looks to be about 2" now. Growing up!


... aaand now the littler one has moulted, too. Yay, shiny blue spidies!


----------



## fatich

One Avicularia versicolor and one Ceratogyrus marshalli molted today.


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Just check on my ts and 1 A versicolor, 2 P irminia, and GBB molted today


----------



## Formerphobe

Woke up this morning to a freshly molted OBT.  Its probably close to 2" now.  LP is in serious pre-molt.


----------



## cnapple

My .25" _B. albopilosum_ molted sometime during the night while I was at work. Looks like she's about .5" now, although it's tough to tell when she never emerges from her burrow.  This is my first molt as a new T mom!  So proud!  I fully expect my .75" _B. smithi_ to follow _very_ soon, as she is quite dark and has been refusing food for about 1.5 weeks now. .25" H. sp. "tachira" looks to follow soon as well. Busy week here!


----------



## BrettG

minatrix juvie is molting as I type. Should be 2.5 ish when finished.


----------



## paassatt

*C. cyaneopubescens*

Went from about 1 inch to a little over 1.25 inches. I think all the junk in its trunk while in premolt went straight to the thighs with this molt. If I named my spiders, I think I'd go with Long Legs Mcgee for this one now.


----------



## Najakeeper

2nd P.metallica molted today. Great feeling when these two molt OK. I guess I can try sexing these next molt.


----------



## GregorSamsa

P. rufilata 

First molt from this sling... Exuvia measures 2". Sex undeterminable.


----------



## Crysta

5 crickets molted from chirpless to chirpee. *dies


----------



## Formerphobe

The LP that was in pre-molt yesterday just flipped back over.  Looks like another clean molt!    Its probably ~5" or better.


----------



## Quazgar

Fairly confident my little P. irminia sling decided to molt today.  Gotta wait for it to kick the exuvium out of it's little web burrow   Several more slings are due or looking like they're gonna go soon.


----------



## web eviction

Gbb hit the 4 1/2 today! Molt confirms female, I really do miss those pretty sling colors though guess I will half to get another one


----------



## ranchulas

Cobalt #3 molted today. These slings are awesome and aggressive.


----------



## RJ2

woke up to find my 4" GBB on her back, last time she molted was in feb!


----------



## Satu

My little A. brocklehursti moulted yesterday: still little.

Am rather hoping my P. metallica will go next!


----------



## Scoolman

Can't say exactly when she molted but, Shaow(003) opened her burrow and pushed out her exuvium today. Her three siblings all came out of their burrows about a week and a hlaf ago.


----------



## astraldisaster

My really tiny _A. purpurea_ sling (which I believe is now third instar), is FINALLY molting after two months in my care. He been working on regenerating his two front legs and one of his palps, which were smaller and a bit underdeveloped (must have been lost in a previous molt).

I'm sort of terrified, since I think part of his back legs might be stuck in this molt now...I can't see what's going on too well. It looked like he was totally done to me, so I tried to gently pull out the exuvia, and he moved with it.   Really hope the little guy is going to make it out alright, and that I didn't hurt him by doing that.

EDIT: Looks like he made it out okay! I'm so relieved.

EDIT #2: Just noticed the other of my _Homoeomma_ sp. "blue" slings molted, too.


----------



## cnapple

Came back from a 2 day trip today to find my _Holothele sp._ "tachira" sling molted as I was expecting, plus a surprise molt on my new _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_sling! :clap: The psalmo looks to be about .75" now. Can't tell on the tachira yet as she has yet to emerge from her web enclosure. My .75" smithi continues to be in pre-molt. C'mon already!


----------



## ranchulas

Found 2 of my .75 blue fangs molted today. One molted exactly one month to the day from the last molt. The other molted and looks very leggy now. I also found another or my 2nd instar versicolor slings molted. The others all look pre molt.


----------



## Redneck

Well, I aint had none molt today... But all in the past 3 weeks I had 8 out of 10 critters molt...

3 C. darlingi
3 A. versicolor (One currently in heavy premolt.)
1 P. rufilata (Confirmed female)
1 P. metallica (Confirmed female)


----------



## Mattybofmd

Thegloryfades said:


> My L.parahybana is flipped right now hoping I'll be able to sex it, darn thing crumples its molts


Mine has refused food for 3 months now I hope it molts soon its about 4 inches and i need to sex it already I have OCD about labeling the sex of my Ts on there enclosures.


----------



## ranchulas

Redneck said:


> Well, I aint had none molt today... But all in the past 3 weeks I had 8 out of 10 critters molt...
> 
> 3 C. darlingi
> 3 A. versicolor (One currently in heavy premolt.)
> 1 P. rufilata (Confirmed female)
> 1 P. metallica (Confirmed female)


Congrats on the female pokies


----------



## jbm150

Been having almost a molt a day for the past few days but today's really been a banner day:

A. brocklehursti sling, think its finally hit an inch
S. arndsti sling, probably a bit over 1", the most important thing, I was finally able to get a good molt 
and lastly, my big P. cambridgei girl!  Have no idea how big she's gonna be (maybe close to 6") but this has been a loooong time coming.  So excited


----------



## Mr Goodkat

Just noticed this thread :wall:

P. cambridgei molt 2 days ago
OBT molt yesterday
A. versicolor just 10min ago!

So happy


----------



## Redneck

ranchulas said:


> Congrats on the female pokies


Thanks Jeff! 

Oh, and to add, the 4th versicolor sling just molted 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Gnat

*N. chromatus*

i found that my N. chromatus my girlfriend picked up for me at a show back in January has molted. im excited that it molted and it looks very, very good now but im still not sure if im dissapointed about him hooking out. he is certainly a mature male. i dont plan on doing a breeding loan or selling him yet. hes not my favorite T i own but he is certainly one of the best looking, and surprisingly huge!


----------



## malevolentrobot

good one moulted today, M. balfouri. can't wait to see if its got any new colours when it hardens up


----------



## SonnyAZ

P. Irminia and growing FAST!!!!!


----------



## GregorSamsa

Holothele incei sling (if I ever see it- or its exuvia, I'll let you know how big it is  )


----------



## astraldisaster

_Brachypelma boehmei_ molted today:













I can't believe how gorgeous this girl looks now!

And, yesterday's molter, _Pamphobeteus_ sp. Platyomma:

Before...







and after!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

In my first post I mentioned that my H. lividum molted. Well I have two, and I checked the other today and it has molted sometime in the past two or three days. 

They've gone from 3i to a little over 3" in 10 months.


----------



## compnerd7

A. versicolor molted this AM without me even knowing


----------



## cnapple

_B. smithi_, who I've been waiting on for a couple weeks now just molted before my eyes! Not sure how big yet, she was about .75" - 1" before. She looks to have some color to her now. :clap:


----------



## synyster

P.cambridgei - 1.25" about half an hour ago


----------



## Scoolman

I had a G pulchra, Ero(013), molt last night. He was about 3.5" and very brown. I found him on his back at 8:30pm MDT. He was out and flipped by 12:05amMDT. Have not got a new size on him yet.


----------



## SpiderMum

my little baby mia(b.smithi) has moulted last night after being in her burrow for a week, she's not pushed the skin out yet but she will in her own time i guess, she was abt 1" hopefully bigger now, as iv not seen her yet, can just see abit of red through the side of the pot


----------



## gromgrom

A. versi and a B. pulchrips last week  nothing this week yet in my T collection, 

but scorpion wise? some C. sculpts, P. trans, and my LQ


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Acanthogonatus sp. molted sometime last night and one of my G. rosea is currently on its back.


----------



## smallara98

Hopefully soon  My rosea hasn't been eating for like 5 months. And my G. pulchripes 1/2" hasn't molted for quite a while, and its abdomen has been jet black and shiny for like a month and a half. WHens it gonna happen?!


----------



## pnshmntMMA

my rosie did a few weeks ago. first time since ive had it..2 years


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Acanthogonatus sp. molted sometime last night and one of my G. rosea is currently on its back.


Well, about 9 hours later and my G. rosea just now finished molting.

CONFIRMED FEMALE


----------



## redrumpslump

This week
Tarantulas: female P. metallica
Scorpions: P. trans and A. mauranticus

Matt


----------



## Formerphobe

> ...nothing this week yet in my T collection, but scorpion wise?...


+1  All the baby _P. imperator_ molted this week.  They're not very tidy.  There are exuvium parts all over the tank.


----------



## Jwest

G. pulchra 1/4" sling molted yesterday evening sometime she/he looks to be half an inch now. I didnt want to disturb it to soon.


----------



## astraldisaster

My 5.5" G. pulchra female finally molted about 12 hours ago, and regenerated her missing leg. Yay!


----------



## Quazgar

My versi sling molted last night :clap:  Still bright blue.  Can't wait to see the color start changing


----------



## vegeta04

My P. Murinus molted last night. 
1.25" to 1.75"


----------



## Quazgar

Maraca cabocla last night


----------



## Br33DX

P. Irminia last night, would provide a picture but she has a rly darm good hideout

Avic Sp. Amazonica is in premolt, about 0,5 inch bodylenght
maybe ill get a good shot of her after her molt

Avic. Huriana molted 5 days ago, 1 inch bodylenght now, grew like insane

gender of all 3 unknown, sadly
gurlz wanted


----------



## astraldisaster

My little B. albo molted yesterday. It's still down in its burrow, along with the exuvia, so I haven't been able to get a good look at it yet...from what I can see, though, it has definitely put on some size. I'd guess it's somewhere between 1.25" and 1.5" now.

EDIT: One A. diversipes sling, too! The other one can't be far behind (they were almost in perfect sync last time).


----------



## hassman789

My GBB sling is molting as we speak. Fast paced too!


----------



## Jason31

My A anax molted yesterday afternoon


----------



## ranchulas

Today another versi sling, cobalt blue sling, and one of my 1.5 inch GBB molted.


----------



## SonnyAZ

B. smithi last night (surprising molt, he ate 4 days earlier, he's a big boy). L. difficilis just flipped I'm expecting him to "hook-out".


----------



## Redfield

L. Parahybana today. 7 inches! 

And some weeks ago my OBT and Regalis molted on the same day! LOL


----------



## Quazgar

Another one...N. chromatus yesterday.  Brings me to 4 in the last week and a half, with a couple more about to pop I think


----------



## cnapple

My .75" _P. irminia_ is now about 1.25".


----------



## astraldisaster

B. smithi!

Before:







After:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrclean

MY little Nhandu Vulpinas molted today.yesterday my big l.parahybana molted no probs im very pleased on both molts.


----------



## tristandude3

I just had a little 1" OBT sling molt a couple days ago and now hes about 1.5". I hear these guys grow like weeds


----------



## JamieC

One of my Poecilotheria striata slings moulted sometime last night. Now 3cm in legspan


----------



## lord lionheart

My A. versicolor molted last night. Couldn't see it very well as it was obscured in it's thick web tube. Second molt  in the 2 months I've had her, be interesting to see how much she's grown? She was 1.75" after the last molt.


----------



## roaddog

2 of my no longer gravid LP's and my other gravid LP is in pre-molt!
:wall:


----------



## BrettG

T.gigas just molted. probably 4-5-5 inches.


----------



## Redfield

My little Bluefang sling. SO CUTE. XD

Molt is hard to measure cause it's not in great shape. Probably 1/2 an inch?


----------



## ranchulas

P. ornata molted to 2+ inches, and the last of my 11 A. versicolor slings molted today! Oh yeah, one of my new A. laeta slings molted in the vial during shipping.


----------



## Jester

My previously 1.25in G. pulchra molted today, I don't know how big she is now because she literally just finished pulling herself out about 10 minutes ago. I woke up just in time to watch. She's my first T and this is the first time she's molted in my care so I'm proud of her!


----------



## thruthetrees

My A. metallica sling molted last night :clap: It's probably a little over 1" now


----------



## MrEMojo

S. calceatum-was 3/4'' now 1''+
H. maculata-was 3/4'' now 1''+

Yesterday:
A. geniculata-was 4''+ now 5''+
P. striata-was 1'' now 1.5''

Peace

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




thruthetrees said:


> My A. metallica sling molted last night :clap: It's probably a little over 1" now


I have one that same size! 4th instar?


----------



## lunashimmer

My very first T, G. rosea "Rosie" (inventive name, yes?) molted during the night. She was flipped at about 10 last night and when I checked on her at 7 this morning, she was sitting upright next to her exuvium. Yay, Rosie!!!  :clap:


----------



## Quazgar

My B. smithi (which was my first ever T) molted today  Third molt in my care


----------



## astraldisaster

I woke up to a freshly molted A. versicolor sling and juvenile H. maculata, and my B. emilia is on her back now! Very exciting, except that I have plans tonight so I'll probably miss the molt itself.


----------



## Lopez

I'm not sure why I feel the need to say "One of my Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma juveniles moulted today" but there it is, right there on the screen.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

I can't find the molt, but one of my native trapdoors definitely looks bigger so I think it molted. Also have a B. albopilosum that has turned BLACK the past two days so I'm expecting a molt within the next two.


----------



## cnapple

My 2i A. versicolor sling got  little bigger last night.


----------



## Hell Spawn

My Chilean rose (Grammostola rosea) tarantula is in molting sequence she's on her back right now 

wonder how long it will take its her first time since had it


----------



## Formerphobe

_Brachypelma verdezi_.  S/he ate on 6/25.  I noted on that date that s/he looked like she _might_ be in pre-molt.  Not a whole lot of change in her when I went to bed after midnight last night.  This morning there is a much larger, brighter T in her enclosure!    She's not ready to pose for pics yet...


----------



## tase

My b smithi sling just droped its old clothes , its just a 5 cm sling but its my first molting experience  since i`m new to the hobby. I`m verry fascinated


----------



## stevet73

my giant white knee molted watched whole thing now its about 3"


----------



## killy

stevet73 said:


> my giant white knee molted watched whole thing now its about 3"


If by giant white knee you mean A. geniculata, mine molted in the wee hours of the morning today too - and my smithi molted yesterday morning.


----------



## Br33DX

A. sp. Amazonica molted as suspected.
about 1 inch now if shes fed well


----------



## J Morningstar

My LV this week my P. ornata last night.


----------



## Pugsley

My LP sling popped last night.. no size increase though.. (I think she/he just didn't like the old colours  )


----------



## captmarga

Haven't had time to keep up... had one of my tiny little slings molt, my G. pulchra, one of my formosas, an OBT, and just noticed my N. chromatus molted over the weekend.  Haven't finished making the rounds yet. 

Marga


----------



## GriffinSmith

*who moted today*

2 P. murinus slings


----------



## captmarga

Aaaannnnddd.... (drum roll please) my biggest LP just made an appearance.  Has been hidden away for at least two months.  (S)he now has all eight legs back!  The missing leg is actually much larger than I had expected it to me.  More like 2/3 normal size, I had expected smaller.  Fandango, the LP, is now probably over 6.5 and closer to 7" in DLS. 

Huzzah!

Marga


----------



## xLoydx

*When should she molt?*

Sweet, mines ready to molt soon.


----------



## compnerd7

FINALLY my _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ 3i now lol... mayb 7- 8mm gain wooooohoooo!


----------



## fugimugim

* molts*

P.striata Molted, 2 Obt slings molted and my B.vagan's molting as we speak hopefully not a mature male dont know what she/he is yet ?? :s 

has anyone seen there spider flipping onto it's back. I was wondering how they do it well i know how they would do it but has anyone witnessed it ?

Only new to the hobby been keeping these wonderful things for about 4-5 months all started when i seen this Nhandu coloratovillosus had to get it.


----------



## lunashimmer

My C. ritae sling molted yesterday. She's a teensy bit bigger.  The new molt compared to the first molt, size-wise, is amazing. *Much* bigger. (Well, relatively speaking since she's _maybe_ 3/8" now!!!  )


----------



## compnerd7

My GBB is just finishing up molting as I type.

Best pic I could get with her in ur web.... premolt she was 2.75in... should be over 3 now xD


















5


----------



## BigJ999

H.longipes molted  I also got to watch it molt


----------



## GregorSamsa

G. pulchra today, growing so fast
And 3 days ago, what I believe to be an Acanthoscurria sp.


----------



## malevolentrobot

4" P. irminia moulted yesterday. looks male. :wall:


----------



## compnerd7

malevolentrobot said:


> 4" P. irminia moulted yesterday. looks male. :wall:



Looks like my GBB is as male too * face palm * :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Formerphobe

B. verdezi molted two days ago, G. pulchripes molted during the day today. All the emelias and the smithi appear to be in pre-molt.


----------



## Msh

My gfs g pulchra that lives on my t shelf molted.


----------



## tarantulagirl10

my A versicolor, P irminia, and A sp peru purple all molted yesterday


----------



## Br33DX

b. klaasi right now lol
i think my girl is drunk, shes lieing in the middle of the tank,
and molts as if she got nothing else to do 
a hilarious "Wtf !"-moment


----------



## SonnyAZ

B. vagans and N. chromatus today, P. regalis and H. lividum yesterday. 9 molts in the last 11 days :clap:


----------



## lunashimmer

Let's see:

C. ritae sling, Wednesday, 3rd molt in my care
One of my H. incei slings, yesterday, 1st molt in my care
T. violaceus, today, 1st molt in my care

Waiting for my B. vagans sling, 2 other H. incei slings, and my other T. vio sling to all pop.  Wheeeee!!!  

Edit: Already told you all about the C. ritae. Ignore that and proceed.


----------



## Apollo Justice

Lets see well my A. Geniculata Just molted last night, my Avic Sp Peru Purple molted on Tuesday


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Found a molt from my M. balfouri yesterday 
My p. Irminia looks like it's going into pre-molt as well as my A. versicolor.


----------



## gromgrom

P. regalis - 3.5" to 4/4.5"

A. versicolor - .5" to .75"


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. avicularia (Confirmed female). 

Girlfriends B. albopilosum molted Tuesday (Pretty sure it's male).

And that Trapdoor that I said I thought molted. Well it didn't, because it molted today. 

These are the first molts that I have had from my native species. Pretty cool.


----------



## By-Tor

My super slow growing B. boehmi about 4 this afternoon.


----------



## Redfield

My b vagans and p regalis molted!

I think I was able to sex the regalis female but I'm never very good at sexing. xD


----------



## Malodave

B smithi  6"    is now a confirmed Female


----------



## Satu

Today my little P. metallica finally moulted!

And, a week ago, as a birthday gift to me, my T. cupreus. Who chewed his moult up as usual, so I've still no idea about sex. Definitely big enough to go in a proper tank now, though!


----------



## captmarga

Blue phase A. seemani female molted.  Molt looks female.  Can't wait til she stretches and I get good photos!

Marga


----------



## gromgrom

last regalis was a wet molt 

down to 2, who both molted to 4.5" today. one is much more leggier and has a much smaller abdomen, so assuming at this phase 1.1.0. but i'm not an expert ;P


----------



## fatich

Ceratogyrus marshalli and Acanthoscurria geniculata molted.


----------



## Alexandra V

Xenesthis immanis sling probably molted today, but I'm not at home to verify. It will be very soon though!


----------



## lunashimmer

My 2nd T. violaceus sling molted yesterday.   My last sling to molt is the B. vagans, and he's just chillin'.  He needs to hurry it up!

Taco, my juvie G. pulchripes, is in pre-molt!


----------



## metalbum

G. pulchripes, L. parahybana, and C. cyaneopubescens all within a week :clap:


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

My 5 pamphobeteus sp. II Ecuador slings molted. My penultimate male b. Auratum is heavy premolt. My big female is waiting for him!. my male 4" m. Mesomelas is in premol so hopefully is matures and my female m. Mesomelas just moltedd to an easy 5" +


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

B. albopilosum molted sometime last night. (Pretty sure it's a female).


----------



## Doorman352

*My GBB Molted today*

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB) just finished her 7th molt and is resting. Gotta wait a couple of days to get any good pics as she builds a small cocoon and it's difficult to see her through it.


----------



## Formerphobe

H. lividum sling kicked its molt out of the burrow this morning.  Not sure when it molted...


----------



## Big B

My M. robustum molted for the first time in my care.


----------



## malevolentrobot

1" A. avic, with another sibling probably soon to follow


----------



## Redneck

I know this is a "Who molted "today"?" thread... But I dont post that much any more. Just thought I would state who has molted this week... Again.

Two of my C. darlingi slings have molted, the third should molt soon as well.

Now my pride and joy (Right below Rosie of course.)... My P. metallica molted. All I can say. If you have not seen one in person. Pictures, do no justice for their color... She is at 3".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xanthopus

My 1 and only T, Nhandu chromatus just molted today .


----------



## MB623

*1 inch L. parahybana molt*

The last couple days my LP has been closing herself off in her hide with substrate, which is what she does when she's really close to molting. Today I checked on him or her I hope, and noticed she was white colored, so I dug through the substrate blocking her hide entrance and there it was a fresh 1 inch molt. The abdomen on it was too shriveled to sex it,:wall: maybe next time. She (I hope) is now about 1.25 inches now. Sorry, my camera is messed up or I would take a pic.


----------



## TrentinG

while i was gone in hawaii my a hentzi, p miranda, c faciatum, obt, and e cyanognatus all molted  :drool:


----------



## Robin Da Hood

My B. albiceps molted last nite while at work. Argh, wanted to see it. It is bigger.  Been keeping weekly pics as it is growing. Here it is.


----------



## GForce134

My A. Metallica molted this morning!
Luckily, I woke up early, so I witnessed the end of the process!
She (he?) is now about 6cm across the legs...

Also, my B. smithi is in premolt, but that should take anther month or two...


----------



## astraldisaster

In the last two days, I've noticed the following molts:

A. metallica AF
P. metallica juvie female
N. chromatus sling/juvie
A. Peru purple sling
C. darlingi female

Yay!


----------



## Drakk

B. emelia B. boehmei A. versicolor G. pulchripes C. cyaneopubescens
busy week


----------



## GregorSamsa

In the past week or so, my first 2 T's molted:

July 1st- A. hentzi

Sometime in the last 1-2 weeks- OBT... She's been holed up for awhile, I would not have even known but she was nice enough to leave me a crunchy leg next to a bolus. On closer inspection, I see her exuvia strung up in her burrow like christmas lights. 

My 3rd T, an Avic should be next... He refused his dinner. Too bad I won't be around for a couple of weeks to know when he does the deed.


----------



## DrJonnyD

*My G. Pulchra (snooky) Finally Molted*

After being in her little hide for over three months my 4.5" G. Pulchra molted.  I have her hide set up so I can see her if I move the tank away from the wall.  I look at her every few weeks to make sure her abdomen is still full and she is not in a death curl.  After a few weeks I moved her tank today and "Booyaa" there was her molt aside a very dark beautiful "T".  Make a Papa happy to see his little T grow up.  Just thought I would share.


----------



## stevet73

My lp molted today now 4cm lol


----------



## Redfield

My greenbottle blue (Id say a semi-juv lol)

and my cobalt sling


----------



## Legacy

Posted this in another thread before I realized this was here! 
Both of my A. Genics molted yesterday..I bought them both about a month ago and they were about 3/4 of an inch.. Fed them every day and sometimes every other day and they gave me their first molt yesterday just hours apart!! Both had very successful molts, and Mygala came out first and went straight for the water dish! Venom, on the other hand barricaded itself in the hide and has yet to come out.. I can see through the little gap that was left and I can see that the molt was successful and venom is also doing just fine..


----------



## Projecht13

*My big regalis molted*

[YOUTUBE]4AjSzGY-Et0[/YOUTUBE]

check her out!


----------



## Formerphobe

Came home from two days away to find a freshly molted B. boehmei.  Must be a whopping 1.75" now.  If it really stretches, might be 2".


----------



## tarantulagirl10

My OBT and G pulchra molted this week


----------



## Alexandra V

Woo! My little X. Immanis molted just now!


----------



## cnapple

My holothele sp. "tachira" molted yesterday. Caught me by surprise; I wasn't expecting another molt so quickly. "She" is now about .75" and starting to show some pretty copper coloring on the carapace. :}


----------



## Elfpunk19

*Chilean Rose Hair*

Today my Rose Hair Mystique molted for her first time since I've had her. I went in to take care of the feeder animals and check up on my T's when i noticed she had molted which i thought interesting because she had not given me any signs she was getting ready for a molt, no abdomen patch and no fasting. But, she molted very successfully and is doing very well and of course looks gorgeous.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

Male b. Auratum molted but the little jerk didn't mature. O well. Male m. mesomelas will molt shortly too.. Maaaaybe mature. Not sure how big they will mature at. Little known sp. Got a female waiting for him.


----------



## cnapple

2 slings today: P. cambridgeii (hopefully this is the last molt before she starts to show some adult coloration :drool, and B. albopilosum.


----------



## GriffinSmith

P. ornata, 2 P. murinus and a C. ritae


----------



## tarantulagirl10

B emilia...maybe close to 2" now.


----------



## Formerphobe

A. genic.  Not one of the ones on molt-watch...


----------



## patrickbull

My _G. pulchripes_ finished up molting just past midnight last night. I snapped the pics today.


----------



## Formerphobe

B. smithi molting as I type this.


----------



## malevolentrobot

5" G. pulchripes finally confirmed female :clap:


----------



## compnerd7

Came home from work to find my sling A. versicolor gain about 5mm


----------



## synyster

Wow Chris this thread is still working?!?

Ok well, since the last post around a month ago, theres been

A.avic x2 - 2!"
A.versi - 2.5"
P.cambridgei - 2.5"
P.ornata - 4.5"
P.regalis - 3.5"
A.genic - 1"
B.vagans - .75"
LP x2 - 1"

And I think thats about it...


----------



## Satu

My B. emilia finished moulting about an hour ago. She's still all translucent and stuff so I can't quite tell, but I think she might be getting a bit of adult colour now.

I keep thinking my little vagans is turning darker, but that always turns out to be a trick of the light!


----------



## jbm150

My big P. regalis  lady molted today!  She's gorgeous, probably close to 6.5" or so now.  

My big H. schmidti came out last night looking hyuuge and sexy!  I hadn't realized she had been in premolt, let alone had molted.  I imagine it was last week or maybe 2 weeks ago, tough to tell.  She's hungry though


----------



## patrickbull

I found my _Brachypelma emilia_ had molted today and snapped a few shots. I also noticed my smithi is in premolt so I'm sure I'll have some pics of it in post molt soon, as well.


----------



## Zalntar

Dolomedes Fimbriatus, now its 1cm in body.


----------



## RayH

One of my LP slings molted about an hour ago.  It's roughly 3/4 inch now.


----------



## vickywild

Can I ask questions here? I hope so.

I'm curious. When a sling molts, is it just the same as an adult? Onto it's back, molt, back onto its front?


----------



## BrettG

vickywild said:


> Can I ask questions here? I hope so.
> 
> I'm curious. When a sling molts, is it just the same as an adult? Onto it's back, molt, back onto its front?


Yes.And onto the subject...

Just had an A.metallica from a couple sacks ago come out after a molt,and it's female..Right when I need males..


----------



## Fred

My poecilotheria subfusca "highland" molted today. Confirmed female. The molt measures a solid 7"


----------



## slaypax

I came home last night to my P. Miranda hanging upside down in a hammock wiggling out of a molt. She promplty chomped down the exuvium. I can't wait to see her when she comes out of her hide and spreads out! she was about 3 1/2 to 4 inches before, but she's got purple feet now, that much i can see


----------



## Formerphobe

Both GBB and OBT molted today.  Their adult colors are really starting to kick in!
One of the H. lividum slings cast out its exuvium today, too.  I don't know when exactly it molted, though.


----------



## web eviction

My 8 inch LP molted and I lost my 7 inch G. pulchripes to a bad molt found her all locked up in her old skin there was nothing I could do to save her......


----------



## Hentzi

Aphonopelma Paysoni molted last night and it's a little girl


----------



## LirvA

my 5 P. irminia slings all recently molted. They're now close to 2 inches.


----------



## darkangel13

mine have had a busy couple of nights!!!

3 A. sp. guyana
2 P. bara lowland
1 P. cambridgei
and an A. metallica all shed. They're all still slings so nowhere near big enough to sex yet


----------



## shoelacekeys

Yaay!
My G. Pulchra had his first molt in my care today! (I'm assuming he, anyway).
Grown from a 3/4" to something a bit bigger (I think). He's hanging out at the top of his container; I should have known he'd be molting soon; he was burrowing a little, and didn't have a cricket last week.
Oooh, his fangs are red, his opis. is all black and his legs are white - this is so cool!

I took out the molt, and he crawled up to the top of the container - it didn't look like he was still in the midst of a molt; he was still near the molt itself, but he looked entirely out of it; should I have waited until he had distanced himself?
 Ooh, I hope this goes ok, I hope I didn't screw up.

His molt:


----------



## BrettG

My very large,very gravid C.fimbriatus molted.Hopefully her sister pops out a sack this month...


----------



## thruthetrees

This morning... C. schioedtei! Looking forward to seeing it's new suit... it ditched the molt outside it's dungeon when I was not around ;P


----------



## Apollo Justice

My Homoeomma sp. Blue sling molted yesterday and it's starting to show some amazing colors!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

My newest P. irminia molted either last night or sometime today. 

Confirmed Female!!!


----------



## Big B

Finally my Pelinobius muticus molted, and my P. regalis is on it's back.


----------



## webbedone

another one of my moster sized 1/2" L.p slings molted into a 1 incher today!


----------



## JamieC

Lasiodora parahybana spiderling - 1.5cm

Poecilotheria striata spiderling - 3cm


----------



## cnapple

_A. metallica_ juvi; looking so pretty now. :drool: 

GBB sling; crazy little thing DOUBLED in size at least.


----------



## Pugsley

Bumble my Juvi GBB has just moulted in to more mature looking colours :clap:


----------



## Leora22

MY Grammostola Rosea rcf named varda molted today 

when i first got the lil s'ling it was .5 

now its a full 1"


----------



## loreleisg

Woke up to find my .5" A. Versicolor sling is almost done molting! But the funny little sling molted while in its web, so I don't know what to make of that..... But I assume it knows what to do better than I do!


----------



## lunashimmer

As I write this, my juvie G. pulchripes is finishing up his molt! He's already confirmed male. We named him Taco...for Chaco Golden Knee...get it...Chaco Taco???  

This makes the 2nd molt this week I've been able to observe!  It's so exciting!


----------



## Thorhees

Varg, my B. Albo sling molted a few days ago. Was a bit too worried to post here just yet because he didn't seem up to snuff and was not leaving his cave. I couldn't tell if his exo was still attached to him until today when he was away from it. 
But he's about 1.8 inches now.


----------



## Lolita

my male b smithi just molted into most likely a penultimate molt


----------



## captmarga

As usual I haven't kept up with them all... but I've had a vagans molt, one of my rosea slings (1.5"), my daughter's little P. scrofa, and just looked in to water my P. metallica, who is now nearly 2" DLS.  S(he) was only about 1.25" last molt... 5th instar now! 

Marga


----------



## geerdude

my 1.5" (premolt) B. emilia just about finished her molt

PS: Do T's that size molt that frequently? Her last molt was about 7 weeks ago.


----------



## lunashimmer

geerdude said:


> my 1.5" (premolt) B. emilia just about finished her molt
> 
> PS: Do T's that size molt that frequently? Her last molt was about 7 weeks ago.


They can.  Slings are known for molting often.


----------



## Msh

My juvie p irminia just molted and my l parahybana is due any day


----------



## synyster

Small week @ home, only one molt by 2" H.incei. Sex is still undetermined


----------



## malevolentrobot

the other 1" A. avic and a 1.5" A. versi.


----------



## crawltech

heres one recent one....C. fasciatum female

post....


----------



## synyster

^^Those are absolutely stunning post-molt! Nice pic Levi^^

I was waiting upon this molt. Crassicrus lamanai MF just molted last night. I was concerned because this was her forst molt since I re-housed her. The burrow she dug is extremely tight and I was hoping she wouldn't get stuck...

Everything went flawless Hope I'll get some good pics tonight.

Too bad MM's of this kind are pretty much impossible to come across...


----------



## Austin

These pics are from back in April, my A. Versi juvie. Since then my GBB, B. Boehmei, H.mac, T. Apophysis, and T. Blondi have all molted.   
I wasn't home for the rest of them else I'd have had pictures up the ying yang oh well I'll catch them.


----------



## vegeta04

My P. Murinus stretching out after a molt.


----------



## crawltech

Thanx alot man!.....good luck finding a MM.....maybe check to see if tarcan has any males kickin around



synyster said:


> ^^Those are absolutely stunning post-molt! Nice pic Levi^^
> 
> I was waiting upon this molt. Crassicrus lamanai MF just molted last night. I was concerned because this was her forst molt since I re-housed her. The burrow she dug is extremely tight and I was hoping she wouldn't get stuck...
> 
> Everything went flawless Hope I'll get some good pics tonight.
> 
> Too bad MM's of this kind are pretty much impossible to come across...


----------



## synyster

crawltech said:


> Thanx alot man!.....good luck finding a MM.....maybe check to see if tarcan has any males kickin around


Yeah he's the only one I can think about that might have one stashed somewhere...

Oh yeah, LP sling today just to stay on topic


----------



## BrachysWorld

6" male Theraphosa stirmi today. Should be a bit larger now as the molt measured out at 6 inches. He looks good. Earlier I added a little bit of water to pump up the humidity and looked at him an hour ago and there he was in all his glory. Perfect molt.


----------



## johnx818

My A. Metallica has been holed up for awhile but I didn't think she was going to molt. I check on her every night after work and I finally saw her out last night and thought she must be hungry since her abdomen was small from being holed up for so long. Bought some crickets after work today to feed her and I noticed the change in size, so I looked in the hide and there was her old exo.

I haven't taken her exo out yet because I don't know how I should go about it. The exo is in the hide that she webbed up pretty well. I tried taking it out using long tweezers but the leg I grabbed on just broke off when I tried to pull it off the webbing. How do you guys take out your T's old exoskeleton?


----------



## JadeWilliamson

johnx818 said:


> My A. Metallica has been holed up for awhile but I didn't think she was going to molt. I check on her every night after work and I finally saw her out last night and thought she must be hungry since her abdomen was small from being holed up for so long. Bought some crickets after work today to feed her and I noticed the change in size, so I looked in the hide and there was her old exo.
> 
> I haven't taken her exo out yet because I don't know how I should go about it. The exo is in the hide that she webbed up pretty well. I tried taking it out using long tweezers but the leg I grabbed on just broke off when I tried to pull it off the webbing. How do you guys take out your T's old exoskeleton?


It's called the exuvium.  Just keep tugging at it, it literally won't bite ;P


----------



## johnx818

JadeWilliamson said:


> It's called the exuvium.  Just keep tugging at it, it literally won't bite ;P


Thank you for the correction. I did try to tug on it but it just breaks into pieces. It won't stay in one piece. Should I just destroy the webbing to take it out?


----------



## cnapple

_Tapinauchenius violaceus_ molted into 3i

_Brachypelma auratum_ suspected male is now 3.5-4" and :drool:. I've got to iron out the exuvium & confirm male one of these days...


----------



## GregorSamsa

Well, I was away for a couple of weeks. While away my Avic sp., H. incei and A. seemani molted. I wonder if the 90+ temps helped...


----------



## jbm150

Happy day, both my Borneo black and P. crassipes females molted today!  I can't wait to see how big and dark the Lampro is now :drool:


----------



## MB623

*H. maculata*

My H. mac molted today, I've only had him/her for a week.


----------



## captmarga

Have a fresh H mac molt, and one of my B vagans is still on his back, not flipped yet.  Can't tell gender yet on the H mac.. hoping female.  Going to try re-photoing the molt in a bit.  I've found the pix are actually better after they dry a bit. 

Marga


----------



## captmarga

captmarga said:


> Have a fresh H mac molt, and one of my B vagans is still on his back, not flipped yet.  Can't tell gender yet on the H mac.. hoping female.  Going to try re-photoing the molt in a bit.  I've found the pix are actually better after they dry a bit.
> 
> Marga


Add to that two of my juvie rose hairs decided to molt also.  I'd had them since fall of last year, no molt, no molt, no molt.... they both molted in May.  Now suddenly they have molted again.  Significant growth on one, not the other.  

Atria, my tiny M. cobalca (chicken spider. sp?) also presented me with a tiny 4th-instar molt.  

Marga


----------



## Leora22

*B.smithi*

My B.smithi molted today


----------



## fatich

2 x Ceratogyrus marshalli slings , Avicularia purpurea male , Pterinochilus lugardi sling .


----------



## Drakk

P. Irminia Female. =)


----------



## Apollo Justice

My Avic amazonica molted today, bad news it's a boy


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

My P. formosa just molted, and I'm about 90% sure it's female!!! The black center stripe on its abdomen is starting to disappear


----------



## Big B

Female N. coloratovillosus


----------



## Leora22

*B.albopilosum*

My B.albopilosum s'ling molted for the second time in my care


----------



## Drakk

A. Avic slings x2 
Lp hope i can sex the molt...mine chews on it.

=p


----------



## Najakeeper

My small B.smithi just molted, looks female to me: 
----------------------------


----------



## LucioArgento211

G. pulchripes sling molted today! 






No pics of the fresh sling yet


----------



## Amagire

Apparently it's Molt Month -- my _Pterinochilus murinus_ molted today, my elderly wolf spider molted last week, and two of my spiderlings (_G. rosea_ and _P. irminia_) molted the week before that.


----------



## cnapple

My Acanthoscurria juruenicola sling molted. It's starting to get some of its mature coloration. What a pretty T! :drool: Between the color and the attitude, this is quickly becoming one of my favorites!


----------



## Leora22

*My G.pulchra Molted*

My G.pulchra molted today  man three molts all in the same week 
i'm <3'in it


----------



## cnapple

Psalmopoes reduncus molted within the last couple of days. Hard to say how big as she hasn't emerged from her tube web yet. Was about 2" before this.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Leora22 said:


> My B.albopilosum s'ling molted for the second time in my care


Are you sure that's a B. albo? Those colors look off to me :? How big is it now?


----------



## BrettG

Female A.bicegoi. Gotta be 5 inches now.


----------



## Lolita

my G rosea female finally molted i've had her a year and never got a molt out of her now she's huge between 6-7 inches (i havent gotten the chance to measure) also my littlest B smithi molted and is now an inch and looks like a little tiny smithi now as it's starting to get coloring


----------



## BobGrill

My female P.regalis molted a few days ago in the middle of a huge thunderstorm. The power was temporarily out, so I decided to watch her for a while. The first thing I noticed about her once she was done was her size. She is huge now. She must have doubled in size since I first got her. I suppose I can't really consider her a sling anymore, but not sure if she's still a little small for a juvie. Anyway the yellow bands on her front legs are now bright, almost electric, yellow, and I must say she is one striking T. Hopefully I'll be able to post pics soon if I get my new digicam.


----------



## LParahybana

My V.Spin Scorp Molted Yesterday , 3i


----------



## cnapple

Busy week here. P. ornata, A. versicolor, B. smithi all molted, and my P. scrofa is currently blocked off in her hide i believe completing her adult molt.


----------



## Pookie Bear

My GBB sling - my first molt 
Luckily, I took a photo earlier in the day as well.

Premolt
Molting


----------



## Br33DX

a. huriana last night
trying to confirm shes female, hopefully she rly is


----------



## Formerphobe

Aphonopelma seemani.


----------



## Alexandra V

Grammostola pulchripes (molted while I was away, must've been around Wednesday or Thursday). Confirmed it female now too!


----------



## Quazgar

Little late posting but during the last two weeks of July, 10 of 13 slings molted :-D  2x N. chromatus, 2x H. lividum, 2x P. murinus, A. versicolor, P. irminia, P. striata, G. pulchripes.


----------



## takelondon

Just watched our juvenile Avicularia versicolor molt last night! Amazing to see. Too bad it mangled up the abdomen on the molt so we couldn't sex it. :cry:


----------



## synyster

Ok, I haven't posted since the site went down so here we go:

L.parahybana - 1"
L.parahybana - 1.25"
C.elegans - MM
Mystery T - .75"
B.vagans - 1"
P.regalis - 2.5"
P.cambridgei - 2"
T.blondi - 9"
P.irminia - .75" x3
H.incei - 1.75"


I think thats about it...

Edit: Oh yeah, I forgot about both H.maculata's on the same day - 2"


----------



## Formerphobe

Aphonopelma sp 'Murietta'


----------



## Terreant

B. albopilosum sling is just finishing up.. my first molt


----------



## Crysta

Aphonopelma sp. is on her back right now


----------



## thruthetrees

One of my P. irminia slings ("Gatsby") just tossed a fresh molt against the side of "his" terrarium  Yippieeee!!!


----------



## fatich

My female Pterinochilus chordatus molted.


----------



## kinglaz85

*Molted today August 10, 2011*

I had 2 molts today

1.Grammostola Rosea sling 

2. Brachypelma*Emilia (confirmed Female) Ariel )


----------



## mjessie

My B.boehmi molted today as well as my H.lividum.


----------



## kinglaz85

My Avicularia Avicularia sling molted today


----------



## takelondon

This has been an interesting couple weeks. So far in August we've had these Ts molt: A. bicegoi sling, A. versicolor juvenile, two A. versicolor slings, B. auratum sling, juvenile C. fasciatum, P. formosa sling, sub-adult P. irminia, and three P. murinus slings. Eleven out of our thirty-six tarantulas! New surprise for us every day it seems.


----------



## LittleSister

My M. balfouri sling molted today C: No measurements yet


----------



## Smaughunter

One of my B smithi s'lings, into 4rth instar.

A surprise molt: my A sp "New River" s'ling. He molted in the spring and I really wasn't expecting another molt from him this year.


----------



## axbrown

My Chaco Mousy Brown T is molting as I post this  Will post a finished pic, and do a separate thread if I can manage to get a good number of pics of the process

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B

My P. murinus and one of my green bottle blue's


----------



## felmor

I Like this thread. my 1cm L. parahybana molted today. 

added:

My B. auratum molted and turns female.
My G. rosea posibble RCF molted and turns female!


----------



## felmor

well, today B. boehmei molted. yey!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Psalmopoeus (sold as cambridgei, presumed irminia) sling early this morning. Still looking like irminia over cambridgei. We'll see in a few more molts.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

One of my new LP slings molted sometime this morning.


----------



## synic

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Psalmopoeus (sold as cambridgei, presumed irminia) sling early this morning. Still looking like irminia over cambridgei. We'll see in a few more molts.


Got another picture?


----------



## Whitechapel

My first and only tarantula, a handsome devil (or perhaps pretty lady?) just molted for the very first time. Oh I'm so excited! It was so quick it seems, I was checking him out all day long and noticed he was more active than usual. Plus now I can find out the gender once it's all settled down from the molt. Wow, this is just the thing I needed to bring me out of my funk!


----------



## kinglaz85

My Grammostola*Rosea (Rose Hair) F molted 2day...she has molted twice in the last two months...Delilah )


----------



## Hellion299

Female Chromatus! Woot Woot!


----------



## Mattybofmd

P.Regalis O.1 7inches now
P.Pulcher u/s 2in
A.Purpurea u/s 1in


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

synic said:


> Got another picture?


Pretty sure it's an irminia, but I was hoping cambridgei.


----------



## kinglaz85

My Lasiodora Parahybana sling molted today


----------



## Drakk

one of my avic bicegoi molted today =) is abt an inch now


----------



## Formerphobe

B. schroederi sling today, A. versicolor last night.


----------



## synic

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Pretty sure it's an irminia, but I was hoping cambridgei.


Got his/her adult colors.  Definitely an irminia.


----------



## RobS

GBB sling molted to 3rd instar last night


----------



## kinglaz85

My Aphonopelma Chalcodes sling molted this morning


----------



## Drakk

Pyre my B. Boehmei =) gonna get to sex it after this one...its actually in the middle of the molt so im jumping the gun LOLZ.


----------



## kinglaz85

My Brachypelma Albiceps sling molted...2 many molts this week!! Lol....and later in the morning I found my Brachypelma Albopilosum and Grammostola Pulchripes slings had both molted...They just keeping molting on me lol


----------



## kinglaz85

My Aphonopelma Hentzi sling molted last night


----------



## Drakk

On a roll...my A. hentzi and Parahybana are on there backs heheheeh.


----------



## kinglaz85

My second Aphonopelma*Chalcodes sling molted


----------



## missmorbus

My A. versicolor sling molted yesterday.


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Our G pulchripes molted. I wasn't expecting that... she molted Nov.2010 so I figured it would be Oct. or Nov. Anyway, off of her food for 2 weeks. Woke up and wow, new suit! She was 5-3/4" before so should be over 6" now. Haven't measured, but I can tell she is a good deal bigger  Also, A behlei, C fasciatum, A versicolor, and P irminia (all slings) molted within the last couple of days.


----------



## Apollo Justice

My avicularia diversipes and my GBB molted today. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Msh

My B albopilosum that I actually just got earlier today is now molting.


----------



## kinglaz85

My Eupalaestrus*Campestratus sling molted last night


----------



## roc101

My P. rufilata was finishing up his molt this morning, I hated to leave for work...lol


----------



## Terreant

Just gettin ready for work and noticed my juvie B. smithi molted last night  She looks great!


----------



## jbm150

Last night, my big emilia girl surprised me by creating a mat of webbing and then flipping.  She's about 4" and last molted in May, I couldn't believe she was already going to molt.  But she lost two of her front legs in her last molt so it must be that during those 3-4 months, she was using the food and time to specifically create new legs.  Sure enough, this morning, she had molted and now has two spindly legs.  I didn't realize they would do this, pretty cool


----------



## GregorSamsa

P. rufilata sling yesterday  Growing so fast! Finally big enough to sex, alas the abdomen was shredded. Grr.


----------



## synyster

I always forget to update here. So throughout the last week theres been:

P.irminia x6 .75"-1"
H.maculata x2 2"
A.geniculata 1"
L.parahybana x2 1.25"

No biggies this week...


----------



## TVR22

GBB sling molt this morning along with my albino kingsnake and my thayeri (milkshake phase) kingsnake. What a trifecta!


----------



## jbm150

GRRR I have two little arndsti slings, I've yet to get a molt from either and they're past 2" now.  A few weeks ago, I was finally able to get my sling #1's molt before it had a chance to annihilate it.  Alas, the abdomen part had been torn off and was lost.  Yesterday, I found my #2 sling had molted and hadnt destroyed it's molt yet.  I dug down and got it and I'll be damned if the abdomen hasn't also been torn off.  You gotta be kidding me


----------



## Formerphobe

Nhandu chromatus, and Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi


----------



## kinglaz85

My Nhandu Chromatus sling molted last night


----------



## heavydumbs

*a. geniculata*

A. Geniculata moulted yesterday, 2 1/2 cm looks like a proper little t now you can see the white knees etc... Well chuffed


----------



## Formerphobe

B. verdezi and another E. pulcherimaklaasi.
Oh, and a couple of the A. crinirufum, too.


----------



## Lillith

My Grammostola Rosea is currently on her back in a molting position and my Avicularia Metallica molted 3 days ago =)


----------



## Drakk

Euathlus sp blue =) male tho :'(


----------



## Fever

At some point within the last couple hours my G. Pulchripes molted <3 His/Her adult colors are starting to come in finally! What a great back to school gift


----------



## BrettG

Just woke up to one of our MF purpurea sitting in a puddle of hemolymph after a molt last night. Appears she injured a rear leg during the process.Threw some flour on it and am hoping for the best since she has a date sitting on the shelf.. At least the bleeding has stopped.........


----------



## MB623

My G. rosea molted today after not eating for two months. She's now 5in., molt measured 4.75in.


----------



## kinglaz85

My Brachypelma boehmei sling molted


----------



## HighFlyer

My two B. smithi slings just finished molting within 20 minutes of each other


----------



## 8leglock

wow i must be lucky just purchased a king baboon from petcenter last week(arrived tuesday morning) and its molting as i type woot. o and first post.


----------



## Boyd Blizard

My L.Parahybana and my A. Geniculata both molted today the LPbeing approx 6-1/2" at time of molt and my AG being approx 1/2" at time of molt. Good stuff. I think that I also have a B. Boehmei that's in pre molt, she's approx 3-1/2"


----------



## Crysta

C. frimbriatus motled the other day
A. versicolor, and L. parahybana are in premolt, along with P. regalis, and C. fasciatum


----------



## TiaRantula

came home from work this morning to find my Pink Toe (Avicularia avicularia) FINALLY MOLTED!! After being in pre-molt for about a month, she is finally bigger, and has a beautiful new suit!! Wish I could have witnessed it, but I am happy she is all right  Pics to follow....


----------



## kinglaz85

My Brachypelma*vagans sling molted this morning


----------



## BrettG

H.incei 2+ inch female, G.rosea rcf 2 inch+ female,B.boehmei 4.5 inch female,A.minatrix,thought it was male,ended up being a 3 inch female.
Had some other surprises as well last night  Will see what's up with those in 30 days......


----------



## kinglaz85

My Aphonopelma Sp. texas molted and my Brachypelma smithi sling molted today


----------



## Boyd Blizard

My Brachypelma boehmei just finished her molt from 3" to 3.75" (approx) very pretty spider, her last molt was at the end of July. I didn't think she would molt so quickly. Prob. Because she's a beast.


----------



## applie

One of my B vagans slings molted today! My first sling molt!


----------



## applie

Had another B vagans sling molt today! woo!


----------



## Formerphobe

GBB that I got last month.  Was ~3" DLS.  Still stretching so hard to tell how much growth.  Hoping it doesn't trash the molt so I can try to sex it.


----------



## crawltech

I had my Pamphobeteus sp. machalla molt today....her old exo measured 6inches

here she is in her new outfit, much lighter than before


----------



## Leora22

G.rosea s'ling molted   1.5"


----------



## kinglaz85

My Aphonopelma seemani sling molted last night )


----------



## Formerphobe

A. crinirufum molted today.  I took the molt from the GBB that molted yesterday to work today to look at under the microscope.  I do believe it's another female!  Yay!

Great pics Crawltech!


----------



## 0siris

My A.avicularia molted overnight. Molt measures 1.5+ inches so I'm guessing the sling is probably closer to 2"


----------



## TEX Darryl

*Two today...*

I had two molt today:

1.  Aphonopelma paloma

2.  Aphonopelma chalcodes


----------



## jbalboa1981

C. cyaneopubescens sling, about a 1" now.


----------



## Jester

I don't know when my tarantula molted, because I was on vacation and she was underground. 

G. pulchra, previously 2", now about 2.5".


----------



## synyster

Small week, but big and fun news for me!

A. avicularia - 1"
P. regalis - about 6.5"

And the best is Lampropelma violaceopes - 4.5". I got this spider from bobusboy as a juvie male. Well I finally got a good shaped exuvium and noticed spermathacae so it has become a confirmed female :biggrin: This totally made my day...


----------



## Formerphobe

> Well I finally got a good shaped exuvium and noticed spermathacae so it has become a confirmed female This totally made my day...


Congrats!  You were due some good news!

Judging from the many blackening bottoms I noted on my T shelves this morning, several of mine appear to be planning a molting party soon.  

5:13 pm - Well, that didn't take long.  Two B. emilia molting as I write this.


----------



## Spike

Two of my beauties molted for me enjoy. 
A.bicoloratum F





B.vagans immature male


----------



## BobGrill

My Rosie molted about 2 days ago. First time in about 3+years.


----------



## Formerphobe

Woke up to a freshly molted A. versicolor.  Its three sac mates are taking it under serious consideration...


----------



## kinglaz85

I had 2 molts yesterday...my juv Chromatopelm cyaneopubescens and Cyclosternum fasciatum sling molted.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

My A. seemanni decided to molt either last night or earlier today. Confirmed Female! Wasn't really expecting it, but I knew one was coming sometime. And a note to everyone, it did NOT have a bald spot. Which goes to show, as I have always said, bald spots are NOT a sign of premolt.


----------



## killy

My LP molted Saturday, 3 Sep 2011, as predicted.  See my thread for pics.


----------



## Isin

*P.Nigricolor Molt*

my Pamphobeteus nigricolor "Action Jackson" molted today (Sept.05, 2011), went from roughly 3.25" to about 4". Sub adult male, was a milk chocolate brown with light pinkish markings on the carapace to black with striking violet markings on it. I actually have never had anyone else ID him before, maybe I should post a pic in "ID" section, and maybe one here cause he looks so sweet! I guess we'll see, need to snap a couple pics first haha.

Isin


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

My A. geniculata sling molted this morning.


----------



## happysmile88

GBB Female Molted Today :laugh:


----------



## Sweepstakes

My B. smithi sling is getting close to molting. It will be his first molt in my care and he is due for one. Dark place on his abdomen is dark! Can't wait ^.^


----------



## Formerphobe

A. seemanni.  Didn't see this one coming...


----------



## T Enthusiast

~2" Female G. pulchripes.  

I've had her 2 months, the last month and half of which has been premolt. Thank goodness.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

My new E. cyanognathus sling molted last night. Pretty excited!!


----------



## Mara

My B. smithi molted last night, first molt in my care and a shade closer to the adult colors...







Seems to be male, but the quick look I took at the molt.


----------



## Formerphobe

One A. versicolor (expected), one B. schroederi (unexpected).
Beautiful smithi, Mara!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Woke up to my G. sp. concepcion on it's back. Should be done when I get home from school.


**Just finished molting and flipped back over (9:49) Confirmed Female!


----------



## RJ2

holy molts! all this week! 2 Tap. violaceus, 2 P.irminia slings, 4 E.cyan slings, N.chromatus, P.miranda and my G. rosea finally molted after 7 months of premolt!


----------



## akpropst

OBT and an A. Versi

Was my first night having both of them


----------



## GregorSamsa

My little G. pulchra.

EDIT: It's a girl! 

1.75"


----------



## 8leglock

My little a Versicolor. Finished it up about 3 hours ago.


----------



## Terreant

I just noticed 1 of my versi slings molted and I missed it. Had to be within an hour or so too. I also had a P. cambridgei sling molt 3 or 4 days ago. Hard to know exactly since I never seen him


----------



## Drakk

juvie A. versi and A. avic sling =p also several of my baby D. diadema lol


----------



## Crysta

Small A. versicolor is now 3-4th instar...ubber cute..  
L. parahybana molted tuesday. Male.


----------



## synyster

Finally, after 17 years of waiting, I finally caught a pokie while it was on it's back  These little buggers always had the nerve to do it while I was sleeping or working haha! Fun to watch...

P.formosa - I estimate a good 5" once she's out.

This week: I have more T's dropping eggsacs than molting! P. formosa, that's it ;P


----------



## dannyboypede

Found a molt in my A. versicolor container. It didn't show any signs of premolt. It just molted.

--Dan


----------



## 0siris

P.cambridgei sling molted last night, its about 1 inch now.


----------



## BrettG

A.diversipes female. From 1 inch to 4.25 in a year.


----------



## MrJohn

N. Chromatus for sure and I'm waiting on B. Vagans. She is so secretive when she is in her den. I even tried to clear a little spy hole, and she webbed it then covered it over with coco fiber. That's right folks, you watch your Ts molt and I watch mine make blinds.


----------



## Amoeba

My N. chromatus also molted today it's somewhere between 6i and 7i but it def has adult coloration half in. One of my B. vagans also molted over the weekend 

This cutie even layed a molt mat


----------



## BobGrill

P.regalis about 4" now.


----------



## Formerphobe

One of the A. burica.  Now a whopping ~0.5".


----------



## TomM

I had two molt yesterday: my H. maculata is now around 3.5" and my A. versicolor is now a little over an inch.  Note: It has been raining in my area.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

My little Versi molted today (I got 2 at the same time so I am hoping in the next couple of days or so the sibling will molt as well). He/She is just over an inch now. Man I havent raised slings in over a year and a half. Its still just as fun as it was when I first started!


----------



## geerdude

my 1.75" (pre-molt) b. emilia decided to molt again... she just did in july!


----------



## boxofsorrows

Just got home from work and doing my usual rounds of the T's, to find upon peering into my juvenile B.albopilosa's hidey-hole, that she/he's got a clone in there with him 
My wife said she'd noticed the T was in an 'odd' position when she glanced in this morning so figured that's what was going on. Can't see if its increased much in size while he's still tucked in his home (he's also webbed things up in there) so I'll have to wait - can't get at the molt either until then.

Very happy though, this is our first molt of a T other than a sling :biggrin:


----------



## Formerphobe

B. boehmei.  Finally!  She certainly took her sweet time about it.






And I found all three H. lividum topside and looking at me this morning.  What a treat!  Two appear to be wearing new clothes.  They are definitely bigger than last time I saw them!  Two of them may have even molted twice since last sighting.  No dates...


----------



## dragonlily

Just got a H.Lividum on sunday and it molted today! Its a female, so happy!


----------



## Leora22

freshly molted G.pulchra


----------



## Tjmphx

My Obt last night. From .75 to 1.25ish. I got her (being optimistic) Tuesday night while picking up feeders. $9 I could not pass it up. She ate a cricket yesterday and I woke up this morning to find it had molted.


----------



## Mattybofmd

P.Murinis female.. A.minatrix


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

P. cancerides sling today.


----------



## Crysta

all 5 of my H. villosella communal molted today, looking sexy!!


----------



## Sweepstakes

First molt of my first sling! My B. smithi only grew about 1/3 of an inch, but I can't believe how different he looks. Pictures are before and after


----------



## R McP

had my first molt a couple of days ago my B. albo sling grew about 1/4-1/2 inch and is at least 1 inch DLS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

H. maculata sling.


----------



## komokenison

My B. albiceps just came out of her burrow after a month.URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/20110917143119418.jpg/]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]
Sweepstakes, your smith is just a little younger than mine.


----------



## Vilurum

My A, avic is in pre molt at the moment and it will be my first molt ever! Can't wait, hopefully I get to see it happen and everything goes well XD


----------



## Flick and jojo

My half inch boehmei molted last night   It's still white with a dark belly right now but definitely seeing a size difference


----------



## MrJohn

No Ts, but my juvenile cricket keeper is full of fresh white skin. They must have had a pre-sunday feeding molt party.


----------



## komokenison

This is one of my Lasiodora parahybana babies.


----------



## Vilurum

I find that molted Crikets are quite nice to look at ^^

Then they get all ugly and I have to feed them to the Tarantulas XD


----------



## crawltech

B. boehmei molted, and is all lady!











































her lady parts



















exo





































...and, re-flipped





































..now thats how you post a "who molted today" post

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## komokenison

What a beautiful B. boehmei female! Hope mine turns out as nice...and is a female.


----------



## BrettG

ANOTHER A.bicegoi ended up female,right when I NEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD males.I cannot complain to much though.It is 2.25 inches of awesomeness.
B.emilia,3 inch female.
T.plumipes,1.5 inches
A.metallica 3 inch female. Thought this one was male for a while.She was from an August 2010 sack that we had.


----------



## Formerphobe

Beautiful boehmei, Crawltech!  
0.1.0 LP molted this evening.  Her exuvium is 5" DLS.  Can't wait to see how big she is now.


----------



## Formerphobe

LP no sooner righted herself last night and my UNKnown sp red rump flipped on its back.
I got home this evening to find A. genic nearly finished molting, M. balfouri in progress, and GBB on its back thinking about it.
My phone is trying to eat the pics I took.  :-(   If I can get them onto the computer I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Alexandra V

Phormictopus cancerides over here! Molted two days ago, and grew from 1" to about 1.5"  I love growing slings!


----------



## Formerphobe

GBB finished molting during the night.  I was too tired to stay up and watch...  When I got home from work this evening, G. pulchripes was finishing up its molt.


----------



## 0siris

My G.rosea is on her back as I type this, unfortunately I'm on my way out to work so I can't post pics =(

I'm hoping for a 2" specimen when I get back this afternoon ^^

Update:

Molted successfully...unfortunately I think it's a male :cry:


----------



## Formerphobe

And the molt party continues...  found N. chromatus freshly molted this evening.  Another A. burica sling in pre-molt and still waiting on the other LP and Aphonopelma sp 'Murietta'.


----------



## pnshmntMMA

My 2.5 inch LP is FINALLY ON IT'S BACK!!!


----------



## 8leglock

Yay one of my p Metallica molted as well my p irminia also . And now my large female burgundy is heavy pre molt woot.


----------



## Crysta

Bigger of the 0.0.2 C. frimbraitus molted, about 1" now, and already showing adult colors. Such a cutie. Other one is in premolt as well. 
C. fasciatum and V. vellutinus is not far behind.


----------



## lunashimmer

C. ritae sling molted Wednesday after I rehoused her Monday night.

G. rosea adult is in premolt (butt's turning black; refusing food).


----------



## Megaroach

P. regalis, now 4.5 inches, needs a bigger house ...


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

P. cambridgei sling molted, now 1"
A. versocolor sling now 1"
P. pederseni sling Now 1"
G. pulchripes... anyday now!!!


----------



## Shrike

_B. albopilosum _molted today.  It's a girl


----------



## pnshmntMMA

My versicolor sling molted sometime in the last few days. Getting close to an inch


----------



## DannyH

My B. albiceps moulted on the 21st. First molt ever for me, and I have been waiting forever to post here!


----------



## 8leglock

Well my large female burgundy molted last night yay. My first burgundy that has molted. Now hoping to pair with my mm next month.


----------



## Crickeylynn

My G Rosea molt during the night. As a first time t owner, this was the first for me. She looks healthy so I am happy.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Chris_Skeleton said:


> One of my new LP slings molted sometime this morning.


This one molted again today.


----------



## ranchulas

My M. bafouri molted today! Its now 3 inches and I saved the molt to try and sex it. Funny thing was seeing how it molted on top of its water cap that it webbed up a bit.


----------



## Mathayus

My P. ornata finally molted. At about 1.25" now, first showing of the yellow on the ventral of legs I and II


----------



## Shrike

_C. cyaneopubescens _just molted for me.  Turns out it's a male.


----------



## Apollo Justice

Let's see my 
Homeomma Sp blue molted into a beautiful 3.5" T but it's a male 
My Avic Purpurea decided to surprise me with a molt 
And my avicularia diversipes molted into a beautiful 1.75" sling. 
Now if my adult female GBB would molt I'd be set. Lol 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189126,-119.169156


----------



## Crysta

P. regalis molted
woo 2.5"


----------



## jbm150

Nice, my GBB girl molted after long last.  Colors are amazing and looks like she gained some good size, probably at 4" now.

Have several more in premolt but all are holding off for some reason.  Molt damnit!


----------



## VinnyG

A. geniculata molted today. It's amazing how much it has grown!


----------



## Formerphobe

I haven't been on here in a few days.  My spiders seemed to take a break in their molt-fest.  Party's back on with one of the E. pulcherimaklaasi!





And Nhandu chromatus.


----------



## boxofsorrows

My tiny Nhandu coloratovillosus had popped out of it's hole and had just molted when I checked my T's after work, it was still on it's back when I looked in, upright now and must be whopping 1.5cm


----------



## Spiderman24

Got a P.subfusca HL on her back as we speak! shes 5.5" as  we speak!!!!


----------



## Tarantula_Tamer

Chilobrachys dyscolus and versicolor!


----------



## Popsmoke63B

My little A. versicolor molted yesterday, first one of my Ts to molt under my care! I'm very stoked!


----------



## yami986

My B. vagans molted today and my new G. pulchra molted in shipping, which arrived today.  Both are still babies at around 1.25".


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

My H. mac molted and is a staggering .75 now. His sibling should be molting today or tonight. 1" P. pederseni is pre-molt as well.


----------



## Apollo Justice

My adult female GBB finally molted yesterday after she stopped eating in July. She's a beast now. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261124,-119.217985


----------



## ruca49

My incei  ( :'( no babies now ) my regalis and new pederseni! yay


----------



## Formerphobe

The other two E. pulcherimaklaasi molted today.  One in the wee hours this morning, and the other while I was at work this evening.  They appear to have doubled in size!  
Also molted this evening - B. vagans - ate yesterday, molted today.


----------



## jbm150

Big day today!
S. arndsti juvie and I think I finally got a sexable molt!
P. subfusca LL sling
Both H. mac slings


----------



## Danielson

my P Regalis molted today! my first T (out of 3) to have molted in my care, very happy , molt was 2.5inches , can only guess around 3" now, awesome!


----------



## TaylorW

my versi sling went onto its back this morning after owning it for too weeks and not eating once lol cant wait to see it have its first meal in 2 days


----------



## Mara

Itsy, my G. pulchripes just molted. Seems I have to rehouse it soon!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

2nd L. parahybana sling yesterday.


----------



## BrettG

kinda funny that some of us were talking about them in another thread..One of our N.tripeppi molted...5 inch female.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

My other H. mac molted and is about .50 now. We will see how he is after a couple meals, also FINALLY my G. pulchripes bumped up to a staggering .50 and is jonesin for a crix!


----------



## satch

I missed yesturdays but my female avicularia versicolour molted, which took me buy surprise seeing i just got it in the mail and only had her about 8 days so wasnt expecting that. She looks amazing.


----------



## jim777

My A. versicolor sling molted today, maybe she's an even inch now


----------



## Leora22

Both my B.vagans molted into big ole .5 's lol at least i can see them now lol


----------



## T Enthusiast

Yesterday, <1inch LP sling molted. Not much growth. I'm assuming the next several molts will really produce some huge spiders though.


----------



## 0siris

my 1" GBB is on her back right now :biggrin:

Last molt was 8/24/11


----------



## Bigblackdog

Had my 1st moult from my 1st T!:biggrin:
I was concerned that I hadn't seen my Coremiocnemis tropix 30mm sling for a while when I noticed what I thought was a dead spider in at one end of her burrow. I gently removed it with tweezers after observing no change in it over a few days, thinking I had my first dead T.
That's when I noticed some beautiful gun-metal grey legs creeping out the back door of the burrow.
Looks like she now is approx.40mm and her colour looks great:laugh:


----------



## Mattybofmd

A.diveripes 2 inch FEMALE! Thanks goodness its a girly!


----------



## mmfh

My H. mac molted today. Went from teeny tiny to just tiny.


----------



## Apollo Justice

My female Avic versicolor molted yesterday into a mature male.  


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189147,-119.169790


----------



## tinkelyporpoise

*Smithi is molting....*





I noticed her around 10am...  it's not 4:30pm and I can see she's moving
alittle.  This is her 1st molt with me.  My Rosie didn't take long.


----------



## Fever

G. pulchripes molted last night  Doubled in size <3


----------



## Formerphobe

B. schroederi during the night and B. vagans while I was at work today.


----------



## T Enthusiast

The other <1 inch Lp sling molted. That's two in two days.

Epic.


----------



## Lucid

everyone in my house is sheddin their skin....my costa rican, zebra and chilean rose,  both molted....   my 8 ft boa shed its skin too.....  all within a day of each other...  so very weird


----------



## crawltech

My Holothele NDS female molted....

















































female parts































Here she is after the re-flip....

























Close to mature, female A. genic, also molted....here she is after the re-flip.













exo













about an hour later...











































her lady parts



















:biggrin:


----------



## lindenfoxcub

*My Gigabite Molted last night*

My baby is getting bigger  She was almost 2 inches last molt, but I'm not sure about now - she likes to do it in her web nest, and I'm not about to dig her out of it now. I shone a flashlight in between the webbing though, and I can see she's ok. She's an A. Versiclolour I've had for about 2 years now. She's not growing super fast, but I haven't been trying to feed her constantly either.


----------



## Formerphobe

2.5" B. boehmei molted last night and 5" G. rosea in process.  Rosea certainly took her time!  She's been on her back for >10 hours!  But things are moving along more quickly now.  Whew!


----------



## Mathayus

4" female G. rosea molted today. Pretty, even for a grey color form lol


----------



## Hendersoniana

Nhandu chromatus just molted, very beautifully coloured right now .


----------



## BrettG

2nd sack of T.gigas just molted into first instars.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba

Just discovered my smallest vagans molted into 3i.  It just molted in its burrow...


----------



## 0siris

G.pulchripes molted overnight. The molt measured just a hair over 1 inch.


----------



## jbalboa1981

Nhandu chromatus sling last night, about an inch and a half.  A. hentzi this morning.


----------



## jim777

GBB sling molted this afternoon, might be 1.25 inches now


----------



## deathkorps

L. parahybana sling molted on 10/9/11 to 3rd instar, now im waiting for the rest of my gang thats in premolt to go too.


----------



## telaranabella

Checking on my T's today and found that my M. balfouri Reina had molted!


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

It was a molt fest this weekend while I was gone. My P. regalis molted into a solid 2" and will need rehousing now. My A. diversipes is now 1" 1/4 and my P. pederseni is close to 2" now. We will see how they are after a couple of feedings.


----------



## Formerphobe

Two of my five Aphonopelma burica molted today.  They are now a whopping 0.5".


----------



## crawltech

Female B. vagans


----------



## Arachnoholic

My B. boehmi molted today after I got home from work, shes a whopping 2 inches now


----------



## mmfh

My G. pulchripes molted this morning. I think it is a female (pic in gallery). Measured the exuvium at 5 3/4". Bought as a sling in 2004, she is 7 years old.


----------



## TaylorW

Got my B. smithi in the mail yesterday and it molted last night.


----------



## Najakeeper

My P.metallica juvenile molted and from what I saw through web and glass looked like a girl! That is exciting, will try to get the exoskeleton tomorrow and double check.


----------



## deathkorps

L. parahybana sling #2 molted in front of my eyes to 3rd instar tonight so that makes for the first molt i've actually gotten to watch and was thrilled!


----------



## Fins

My L. parahybana sling molted last night when I left for two hours. I came back and he had started and was upright. Still tiny at about 1".


----------



## TGod

I watched my paraphysa parvula molt yesterday


----------



## Formerphobe

Another A. burica and my near adult male OBT.   The fresh OBT colors just amaze me!  Almost a fluorescent orange that shines through his walls of webbing and substrate.


----------



## Najakeeper

Scary evening to come home to... My yearling T.blondi girl is on her back right now. She had all the signs: Stopped eating about a month ago, closed the burrow enterance a couple weeks ago, came out to have a long pre-molt drink a couple days ago and built her molting mat yesterday. When I left home @ 2pm today, she was upright and when I came back at 6pm she was on her back. I will try to take pictures every hour or so and will put them here sometime later. Her temperature and humidity levels are optimal so she should be OK but you never know...


----------



## Shell

I don't usually get too excited about molts anymore, but last night when I fed everyone, I saw that my female G. pulchripes finally molted!

I have been waiting on her to molt again for what feels like ages, so I can pair her. Definitely excited about this molt. 

Oh and my GBB molted yesterday as well, starting to show adult colors.


----------



## MissChelly

My G. Pulchripes, Chaco Taco molted! The first T I've ever seen molt of mine.   

Sent through Tapatalk!


----------



## Big B

My A. genic female molted. They grow up so fast, soon she will be staying out all night with her friends.


----------



## DreamWeaver8

Another molt right here! Its actually my first molt ever my B. Albopilosum sling, noticed right after work so I'm tired and won't have any pictures unfortunately but I'm very happy.


----------



## A Simple Thief

My P. scrofa molted today. By technicality because it finish at 12:05. And I stayed up and watched the whole thing. It was my first time seeing a tarantula molt. It was amazing. But smart move on my part because now I have tog go to school. -_- At least I can figure out what gender it is now...


----------



## boxofsorrows

My juvenile P.regalis molted overnight and threw out the "spare spider" this morning before vanishing back down into its web, guess I'll have to wait to see how much size gain there is.


----------



## Verneph

My B. smithi sling molted for the first time today, and I swear she's doubled in size from it. ::


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. hentzi sling


----------



## TomM

My .5" G. pulchra and my 3.25" B. albopilosum both molted today.  It was raining here.  I've noticed that most of my molt happen when it rains.


----------



## Caleb S.

My A. minatrix molted today.  It went from .75" to 1" or so.


----------



## Dogfish

My versicolor molted today.  Very cool coloration.  This is the first molt of my first T.  I am a proud papa!  The sling went from 1" to maybe 1.5".


----------



## Reptiliatus

This beautiful lady molted tonight  (5 inch female Poecilotheria metallica)


----------



## Popsmoke63B

Well, my A.seemani molted last thursday, my A.avic, and my A.versi molted friday, and my B.smithi molted last night! I'm so stoked!


----------



## Ludedor24

My G pulchripes molted last night.


----------



## Reptiliatus

Ludedor24 said:


> My G pulchripes molted last night.


Nice! My female molted not too long ago !


----------



## Formerphobe

My #2 OBT is currently upside down in an intricate hammock suspended over its water bowl.


----------



## Boyd Blizard

My A. versicolor. Second molt since purchased. Went from 1/2" to 5/8" not too much difference but progress nonetheless.


----------



## 8leglock

2 of my smaller obt's, my p. Irminia again close to 2 inches now, 1 of my GBB and 1 of my P. Metallica. That was all with in the last week .


----------



## akpropst

my OBT, A. versi, P. irminia.

H. lividum looks ready and my other versi


----------



## 0siris

P.cambridgei molted again last night. Looks to be about 1.25 inches.


----------



## Formerphobe

Two of the A. versi (~1.5") and one of the B. emilia (~3.0")


----------



## Crysta

A. versicolor molted 2 days ago.

Here is before






After


----------



## Hendersoniana

not today but very very recent, E Murinus .


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

P. cambridgei last week is now a full blown "1.25  uhhhh A. diversipes is now "2.75


----------



## boxofsorrows

Found my P.irminia sling wearing a new set of clothes when I got home from work, gone from about .75" to just under 1"


----------



## Formerphobe

Last of the A. versi molted late last night.  I was able to get a few pics not too obscured by webbing. Will post those later.


----------



## RJ2

P.subfusca, 2 E.cyan, 2 P.irminia.


----------



## Walk Alone

Two OBT's and a big ol' Grammostola pulchripes.


----------



## jfuente31

My female T stirmi molted yesterday


----------



## darksidemxer

my gbb molted last night


----------



## Smaughunter

G pulchra, late last night.


----------



## R McP

Ive been waiting for a while to post here again, i noticed my B. albo sling was in premolt about a week ago (abdoman darkened and got shiny.) this was only my second molt and i got to see the last half of it. Iwlaked into my room and as always i checked on my little sling, and it was molting upright/on its side and it was halfway out of its old exo. i sat and watched the rest but forgot to take pictures. anyways i would guess that it is around 1 inch maby a lttle more.


----------



## satch

Even though it wasnt today but my 2-A.versicolour's molted yesturday and both are about 3/4inch !


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

Both of my A. Versies molted this weekend. They are now a full 1"


----------



## Sweepstakes

B. smithi sling molted again. I guess he wanted to look more seasonal for Halloween!


----------



## 8leglock

My other p met juv molted about 2.5-3 inch now. Also my adult F p. Met molted close to 5.5 inch now yay. Now to find a MM P. Metallica.


----------



## boxofsorrows

B. klassi sling (yesterday), wouldn't think it had molted at all if you judged by the still tiny size on it!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

E. cyanognathus... Getting bigger


----------



## Crysta

#2 smaller C. frimbriatus molted. 
2 of my communal H. villosella molted as well. Looking both female........ I dont think I got any males ?.>


----------



## Caleb S.

My B. auratum molted yesterday/today, slowly but surely getting bigger


----------



## fatich

Orphnaecus sp.blue sling molted.


----------



## angrychair

My P. regalist molted from 3 inches to 4 1/8" two days ago.  Today I noticed my tiny .5" OBT molted, within the last day or two!!!


----------



## boxofsorrows

Three of my six L.p slings molted together today, nicely synchronized


----------



## Silverrose

My GBB molted today!  It's neat to find the old skin all intact.


----------



## Arachnos482

My B.vagans molted today, she's a healthy 6.5".


----------



## AshLee

G. pulchripes sling molted just a bit ago, and a couple days ago one of my Greenbottle juveniles did. Was waiting to post here in hopes that the other would have in the same day as well, as they've done before. But nope. Still waiting on them.


----------



## T Enthusiast

B. albopilosum this afternoon.


----------



## wesker12

2 G.pulchripes, 1 A.versicolor, and 2 P.murinus! All between 36 hours! 
Have a 4.5 inch lp thats webbing up and has a super dark butt so heck yeah! Aaand my last G.pulchripes just flipped - this is awesome!


----------



## Shrike

A. avicularia and A. versicolor slings, both within the last 24 hours.


----------



## Popsmoke63B

My L.parahybana, was @5.5"...wonder how big she is now!


----------



## Silverrose

I had just come home from the Herp world expo in Pasadena today, and I brought home a new B. smithi female.  I put it in it's new enclosure and went to bed.  I woke up to a freshly molted girl!  She is about 2" now and her colors are just so gorgeous.


----------



## boxofsorrows

My A geniculata molted in the early hours of the morning, was 3.5" before, need to try and get a new measure now 

edit: just spotted a little L.p. Sling has molted aswell!


----------



## Transient

My second G. pulchra molted! I went in to check on them and as I was looking at my larger pulchra I thought, "Wouldn't it be cool if your sibling molted, finally?" and when I looked into its deli, sure enough - pale little legs and an exo  But, I checked on him not too long ago, so I just barely missed seeing it :c


----------



## Hendersoniana

2nd E Murinus, not long ago!


----------



## AshLee

Found that the other Greenbottle finally molted, most likely yesterday in the late evening, since I hadn't checked them for a while and the molt was hard when I found it.


----------



## Formerphobe

Both C. ritae have molted in the last 48 hours.


----------



## brotony101

2 B vagan slings and 1 wc wolfspider subadult (unsure of species atm)


----------



## 5858Vince

Hi everyone. I'm new to the hobby and purchased 5 T's from swiftinverts.com. They arrived 2 weeks ago. Today on the 2 week anniversary my 1/4" H. Mac molted. I checked on him last night at 10pm and he was fine. This morning at 8am when I checked he had completed a successful Molt. Looks like he may have grown about a 1/4" so now he's now close to 1/2". 

I am so excited. I have 3 other T's that are in pre-molt. This is so awesome. It's like being an expectant father all over again. Yee-Ha.


----------



## jbm150

Haha big day!  This morning, my tiny A. versi and little male P. subfusca (lowland) molted.  Tonight, I come home to find his sister (I think) hanging in a molt hammock and my juvie A. brocklehursti lady on her back.  Love it!


----------



## Crysta

Hey

P. irminia molted ;D


----------



## peterUK

Has a few moult today and had time to sex them as well 

Lasiodara parahybana . . .M
GBB . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . M
Nhandu cromatus .x 2  . .  F
Tapi gigus . . . . . . . . . . . . F
Avic sp guyana . . . . . . . . F ?
Brachy boehemei . . . . . .  F


----------



## Fins

One of my L parahybana slings. Now a whopping .5".  Ate yesterday too.


----------



## 0siris

A.avic molted sometime in the last 2 hours. I'll try to pull the molt later to confirm but I suspect she may be over 3 inches now ^^


----------



## Crickeylynn

I went to check up on my GBB sling. I knew she was in pre molt. I caught her in in the middle of molting. First time I've. Seen it.


----------



## Najakeeper

P.smithi sling did, all is well .


----------



## Formerphobe

Not sure when exactly it molted, but I found an exuvium in the H. mac sling vial last night.  If it weren't burrowed I might be able to visualize it with the naked eye now.


----------



## emilybee222

I went to check on my chaco golden knee today, and when I lifted her cave slightly, I saw two sets of legs sticking out. I don't think she actually molted today, because her fangs are already half hardened.


----------



## Crysta

V. vellutinus molted...very beautiful...


----------



## GregorSamsa

A. seemani flipped @ 0900


----------



## argolupin

I woke up and found the Avicularia (sp. is possibly an avicularia) in the process of molting.  i was suprised last night by how fast it built a web in the new enclosure (i just bought it yesterday).  here's a pic.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

My H. mac sling molted sometime yesterday. I also think my juvie P. irminia molted sometime this week because it looks bigger to me, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Jeremya972

P. regalis today was 1", can't get a measurement yet
GBB about 1" now and OBT about 2" now, both last week

H.maculata and G.rosea should be anyday now


----------



## Apollo Justice

My homoeomma Sp blue molted it a 4" juvenile and my king baboon molted 3.5" juvenile  


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261096,-119.217901


----------



## StreetTrash

One of the P. regalis slings molted today.  Waiting on the other six to follow it's lead.


----------



## mmfh

My 2 1/2" GBB molted today. It was difficult but I am tentatively identifying it as a male. Unfortunately the exuvium was so small I couldn't get a focused picture


----------



## VenomousFangs

Pet Name: Shadow
0.0.1.
Lampropelma violaceopes
Singapore Blue
•
Molted: 14/11/2011
Molt measured at 5cm
(First T to Molt in my care)


----------



## Alireza

Rosalind, my adult G.rosea moulted yesterday


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie

My selenotypus crassipes molted 4 days ago,I knew it was getting close cos he was really dark and    Sluggish, then I woke up one morning and he was whiter and hairier. Then I found his old exoskeleton at the entrance of his burrow. :0)


----------



## Transient

Both Curlyhairs moulted


----------



## T Enthusiast

Thought I posted here, but evidently not. One my LP slings molted and is now i wanna say 8-9 10ths of an inch. Very leggy.


----------



## boxofsorrows

Well, after refusing food for a good 2mths, my juvie  Euathlus sp Red flame finally threw down a web mat last night and we woke this morning to a shiny new spider  if theres any size increase then it's barely noticable! I love that cute little thing to bits anyway, such a chilled out nature to it.


----------



## BrettG

A.laeta 2.25 inch female


----------



## jim777

My little GBB molted again yesterday


----------



## Amoeba

:biggrin: Checked my spiders this morning saw my bigger vagans was a bit wobbly and saw the black butt. Just checked on them again and my little brown T was white and stretching out. 4i. I'm very glad I misted it this morning.


----------



## Formerphobe

Brachypelma schroederi





Three Aphonopelma burica





And both Brachypelma albopilosum - but they chose not to be photographed.


----------



## jbm150

Good day, my big H. gigas girl molted out of the blue on me, I had no idea she was getting close.  Man that's a fast growing species, molts every 2 months!

And after loooong last, my T. truculentus molted AND I got the molt.  I'll finally be able to sex it.

I think my Lp, I. mira, A. brocklehursti, Aussie goliath, and A. junodi are all in heavy premolt as well.  Good times


----------



## 5858Vince

Last week my H. Mac molted. It was my first ever molt. Today I got home from work at 6pm and found my B. boehmei on its back molting. By 8pm he had molted successfully. He was 1/4", now he looks a lot bigger. While checking on him I noticed my A. brocklehursti on his back. He was already 3/4" to 1". I got to actually watch his entire molt. He flipped back upside right at about 11pm and seems to be doing fine. Very exciting stuff, I love it. Check out the molt on Youtube.com. Search for videos from 5858Vince.


----------



## RobM

i had two LP molts this morning


----------



## Dazo420

My gbb sling molted early this morning.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. genic sling saturday or sunday and my ~3.5" P. irminia today.


----------



## Jeremya972

H. maculata finally! it was tiny and hasn't eaten since i've had it, it's maybe .5 now


----------



## Formerphobe

E. murinus this morning, B. verdezi this evening.  Judging from the multiple large and darkening abdomens, there will apparently be an ongoing molting party at my house for awhile.


----------



## Jeremya972

P. irminia, about 3" now..got my first threat display out of her when pulling her molt out!


----------



## jbm150

Jeremya972 said:


> P. irminia, about 3" now..got my first threat display out of her when pulling her molt out!


If she's anything like mine, you'll be getting plenty more from her 


My A. brocklehursti molted yet again, molts every month to month-and-a-half.  Pushing 4" now and lookin' gooood!


----------



## Transient

G. pulchra sling moulted,  I was lucky enough to watch and photograph it flipping back over! The molt measured 1 3/8 inch.


----------



## ImDeadly

First molt I've ever seen. So cool. Didn't see the process but my B. smithi is still upside down post-molt right now. So delicate and looks soooo vulnerable. Awesome. Size: still very tiny.


----------



## jim777

My little A. versicolor molted today. Still very small, hasn't moved much since breaking out.


----------



## Silverrose

My little _Brachypelma albopilosum_ sling molted yesterday, and is now a whopping .375"


----------



## pocopelo

My Pulchra molted on SAT (11-19-2011). It took her 8 hours from flipping over to being back on her legs. 
She was big then, and has become huge now. 
She is a little bigger than 5 inches... Will weight her with the micro scale as soon as she fully recovers and also measure full legspan.


----------



## 022

I can't see well enough behind so much web, but it seems my OBT is molting


----------



## T Enthusiast

Franzie, my ~3-3.5" female g. pulchripes female changed clothes this afternoon.


----------



## TheTarantulaKid

This wasn't today, but on Halloween my OBT sling molted. Just the perfect day, ain't it?


----------



## Hendersoniana

My chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens molted last night


----------



## Flick and jojo

My Brachy Boehmei molted today


----------



## Flick and jojo




----------



## Formerphobe

One E. murinus and one P. murinus


----------



## Walk Alone

One male LP.


----------



## boxofsorrows

GBB sling was flexing in its new suit last night


----------



## 8leglock

This is since Tuesday night. I just knew a few were in premolt so waited to post 
Males-gbb
Females-gbb, T stirmi, A versi, S philippinus


----------



## Formerphobe

Both C. ritae, one A. burica


----------



## emilybee222

My A. Avic sling FINALLY decided to molt today. He/she is about 1.5 inches now


----------



## Fins

My little Cyriocomus ritae molted last night.  Looks to be a whopping .5"


----------



## brotony101

Over the past 4 days, a B. vagans sling and a D. diadema sling (very exciting on this one!)


----------



## 0siris

my Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala molted sometime in the last day or two. The molt measured a little over 5 inches so I expect she is close to 6 now. 

It's amazing how much easier it is to sex adult molts compared to slings. I didn't have to look hard at all to find the spermathecae. I'll let her harden up a bit before I take her out for a photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## brotony101

One of my Babycurus jacksoni molted within the past couple of days. Beautiful orange on the little tike!


----------



## boxofsorrows

Today is a good day, my P. regalis molted again - 2nd time since I got it in september, touching 4.5" now  But also my Avic 'Guyana' that I got at the same time has been webbed up for quite some time and looking in this morning it was on it's back, this evening I can see a mass of legs, just hope it's gone well as it's hard to see through the webbing.


----------



## Formerphobe

A. genic.  And it still has a big butt!


----------



## Hendersoniana

Nhandu chromatus female and what i believe to be an E Murinus male molted ytd.


----------



## Formerphobe

one of three Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi.  The other two are in pre-molt.  These sac mates have always molted very close together, unlike sac mates of some other species I have that go off on individual random molting schedules.


----------



## webbedone

L.P sling molted into a nice size juvie  with some adult colours and have been dubbed "Gargamel" confirmed male.


----------



## brotony101

2 more Babycurus jacksoni, 1 Brachypdlma smithi...and a swift continual stream of Centruroides gracilis.


----------



## a3overlord

2" (before Molt) _A.urticans_







Still too young to sex accurately?


----------



## Formerphobe

B. boehmei.  Finally!


----------



## Amoeba

N. chromatus just developed its stripes :3 pics in a few days


----------



## MissVenom

I am new to the T world. I bought a immature B. smithi in September, and I noticed Thanksgiving her abdomen was darkening and she refused to eat. As I type she is on her back in her burrow and I'm not sure how long she's been like that as I just got home from work. I am super excited/nervous. Pictures and measurements to come!


----------



## drgonzo

Grammostola sp. Chilean Flame RCF


----------



## MissVenom

Pictures from Punkin's molt! She is a she... right?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

HALLELUJAH! After waiting a whole month, my P. regalis sling finally molted!!! Made it's molt mat nearly three weeks ago.


----------



## Transient

Congrats!

Both my B. albos and smaller G. pulchra molted.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

One of my L. parahybana slings molted yesterday as well.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Like a boss!


----------



## Formerphobe

2 B. albos and another of the E. pulchers


----------



## Jeremya972

I'm posting 6 days late...last Sunday had my P. cambridgei and T. gigas both molted...P. cambridgei is about 2" now, and T gigas about 1"! check my profile for pics


----------



## SBeekman

My first ever T, a T. Stirmi finally molted today. The process took almost 8 hours! Very, very happy. https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...24967947144_611232143_8862014_543647435_n.jpg

Safe link, just linking from a Facebook photo.

And yeah, I know there's not enough substrate, the seller told me this would be enough, should've done better research beforehand, etc.


----------



## Formerphobe

The little G. pulchripes I purchased today molted right before I bought it...  Does that count since it wasn't technically mine yet?


----------



## 19tarantula91

P. striata 4th instar showing lots of sign of webbing and refused food. Molted today 12/10 at 4am stayed up and watch the whole thing! very cool


----------



## axbrown

My 3rd T ever FINALLY molted  almost 5 in. now. Avic avic 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zman181

My g pulchra molted last night.  Close to 4 inches.  Will sex the molt later tonight.  I really like how stocky this species is.


----------



## Kungfujoe

One of my 5 H. ince golds molted, one of my GBBs, and my Blue fang molted today.. =)


----------



## InvertFix

My female Poecilotheria miranda just molted today.  here's a pic of her molt. She decided to hide so I can't take a picture of her quite yet. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## SBeekman

Better picture of my freshly molted T. Stirmi. A beauty!


----------



## Jeremya972

Avicularia versicolor..finally, she was around 1.25" not sure how big she is now! She's looked horrible for 2 months, refusing food..she finally ate a big cricket and molted 3 days later!


----------



## krbrown1994

Somewhere between Friday night around 6pm until today around the same time, my G. rosea molted for the first time  Brought my mood up a little discovering that


----------



## Formerphobe

The other B. boehmei that was threatening to pop is on its back as I type this.


----------



## paassatt

This one did


----------



## Stonerain

Th. apophysis:
comming soon:





going on





jep...here we are


----------



## WickedInverts

*B. boehmei molt*

My B. boehmei molted and got some nice adult color. It's about 2.5 inches now.


----------



## Fins

Found molts this morning from one of my L. parahybana, also from P. cambridgei & B. vagans.  Busy place last night.


----------



## InvertFix

My itty bitty little pretty A. versicolor just molted last night. First pic is how she looks today. Second is how she looked right after the molt. 



Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Toolman89

My G. rosea molted for the first time. I was worried because she had not eaten since bringing her home, but now I know why.  Very exciting day.


----------



## Formerphobe

Over the last few days:
GBB ~4.5"
G. pulchra - ~2.5"
3 of 4 A. versicolor- ~2.5"

And when I rehoused the 3 H. liv this morning I found one mostly intact exuvium - ~3.0"


----------



## InvertFix

My little P. irminia sling molted today as well! 
Lol I post on this thread pretty much every day 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Mekster

my smithi sling molted last night. :biggrin: My first molt


----------



## darksidemxer

my gbb just molted


----------



## InvertFix

My G. rosea (flame morph) molted today.  little sling still. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## Formerphobe

E. murinus, but I don't have a periscope on my camera to get a picture...


----------



## GregorSamsa

12.21.11- P. rufilata... now 3.25" 
Undeterminable sex (shredded only the important part  )


----------



## Hornets inverts

Had 2 Selenotholus stirlingi moult over night


----------



## BimBim

3 inch B.smithi molted today


----------



## BrettG

100+ A.metallica hit 2nd instar


----------



## 19tarantula91

h. maculata molted 12/23 9am it was about .5" before molt


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

P. scrofa was on its back when I left this morning. Just got home and it's hooked out. My first MM... Anyone need one?


----------



## Formerphobe

B. vagans was finishing up her molt when I got in from work this evening.  Hoping I can confirm that 'she' part here shortly...


----------



## Cheza

My g.pulchra started molting at 1pm today and was done by 4pm. It was 1/2in to 1in so cute !
And my p,gooty started molting at 4:30pm she finished at 6:20 and she's resting. She was 4in, now 5 . 5 wow she's beautiful !


----------



## Formerphobe

B. smithi molted while I was at work.


----------



## wlutman

This week has been busy! Curly Hair, Rosea, and Sun tiger all molted in last few days


----------



## Dazo420

My G rosea has just finished molting


----------



## wlutman

A. versicolor sling molted last night =)


----------



## Jeremya972

A. versicolor and GBB slings in the last week! both around 1.5"-2" now


----------



## Shrike

A. versicolor sling molted today.


----------



## web eviction

T. stirmi, P. ornata, GBB, G. rosea-->(mature male)....


----------



## mmfh

My H. mac had a molt sitting outside its burrow for me this evening. I never see this tiny sling. Crickets go in and disappear and molts come out lol. One day i'll see it and it will be 3" and taking up the entire bottom of the jar lol.


----------



## le-thomas

Nhandu chromatus


----------



## toast4nat

My B. emelia finally molted last night, of course while I wasn't home. Silly spider XD


----------



## emilybee222

My rosie Esperanza just finished molting and is laying on her back


----------



## TheTarantulaKid

My now 4i P. murinus molted on new years eve. It became 3i on Halloween. All of it's molts in my care have been exactly 8 weeks apart AND on holidays... I hope it will grow up to be a party T


----------



## Ludedor24

My Obt is currently molting when I checked on him, He was 3/4 inch before molt and is still in the process but he sure looks to be gaining some size.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

One of my LP slings molted this week. Sometime after it molted last, it lost a leg when I closed the lid on it. Well, it's regenerated fully now.


----------



## wlutman

My Grammostola pulchra Brazilian black and my Hapolopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch" both molted last night. something must be in the water =)


----------



## InvisibleFishie

I just found this thread. 

My L. Parahybana molted last night. Not sure of measurements but he (or she) is still pretty tiny.


----------



## Mathayus

Just watched my juvie A. geniculata molt. Now a gorgeous, 3.5" confirmed female =) sooooo happy to finally get a female instead of the last three males i ended up buying


----------



## wlutman

A purpulea molted this morning =)


----------



## Ludedor24

My LP molted last night


----------



## Formerphobe

G. pulchripes baby molted while I was at work today and completely destroyed its molt.  It had legs and carapace and opisthosoma pieces scattered all over its vial.  I've never seen anything like it...


----------



## mandipants

P. metallica sling molted during shipping!  Now to wait through 1 year, and tons of molts until it looks like them gem it is, and not a common house spider.


----------



## Formerphobe

A. seemanni molting as I type this.  It's showing color this molt!  Yay!


----------



## Ludedor24

gbb molted today


----------



## ThrunThru

*FINALLY!!  xD*

My Pulchra (sling) shed this evening, just before I was leaving the apartment, it was half way in the process. I bought her (assuming it's a female,  ) from Tarantula Canada on the 28th of November 2011 and she was 1 1/8" .

The exoskeleton 


After the molt


----------



## Formerphobe

This evening B. vagans juvenile boy is molting.  He doesn't look to have gained as much size as his sister.


----------



## hamhock 74

The C. fimbriatus I got in early December just molted this afternoon.


----------



## le-thomas

L. difficilis molted today.


----------



## CleanSweep

Theraphosa Stirmi Just molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Surprise molt from one of my B. emilia.  Looks to be a boy.  3.5+ inches.


----------



## Shrike

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## CleanSweep

My gbb just molted this morning

and so did my B. Smithi...They are all molting at the same time.


----------



## Formerphobe

Since 1/10/12:
Aphonopelma burica x 4
Brachypelma albopilosum x 2


----------



## Espionage2501

My A. avicularia just molted today! I bought it several months ago as a sling. It has molted three times since I have purchased the sling. I'd say it has been molting on average once towards the end of each month. I bought it when it was .75'' and it is now currently 1.25'' - 1.5''ish.


----------



## MB623

One of my two T. stigmurus molted today into it's 4th instar!


----------



## CleanSweep

My A. Geniculata molted today


----------



## cmcghee358

Lasiodora parahybana molted today. It's a little .5" sling. Maybe .75" after the molt. It's bigger sibling should be molting soon.


----------



## Formerphobe

B. schroederi


----------



## funkymonk

My A geniculata sling molted for the first time in my care yesterday while I was at work. From what I can see, went from .75cm to around 1cm at a guess.


----------



## Ludedor24

p subfusca highland today


----------



## AshLee

Oaken, my little G. pulchripes finally molted.
The previous size was 2", haven't gotten a measurement on the new size.


----------



## Quintin

A. geniculata had signs of pre-molt. But It's been over two weeks and figured just to be safe I'd give it a cricket. And just to spite me 15min later it started molting, making me take the cricket out again. So can't tell size gained after molt as it is still hiding. Exact date of molt was 19/01/2012.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Wow 700th post. Didn't know it would get this many replies .


----------



## jbm150

^nice 


Woke up this morning to find my second little H. mac sling finally molted, as did my big schioedtei girl.  From the size of her chelicerae, she looks hyooge hehe


----------



## macj1983

My curly hair did!


----------



## RJ2

E.cyan, and a P.irminia


----------



## Nismo400rgtr

Malaysian blue femur,GBB, A. Diversipes is still in process. That's a record for me for T's molting the same day!


----------



## Jeremya972

Pumpkin Patch... Finally! Still tiny!


----------



## Nismo400rgtr

P.Pederseni over here!!


----------



## Dr Acula

My first B boehmei molted yesterday  confirmed female!


----------



## TVR22

P. irminia last week. GBB and A. diversipes yesterday.


----------



## Dr Acula

My female Haplopelma lividum molted while I was at college today, time for a new enclosure


----------



## Formerphobe

Another B. emilia molted today.  Appears to have 'grown' a cyst.  :-(


----------



## Nate4991

My Mexican Red Knee spiderling finally molted after 3weeks & 2 days. Heres a pic...


----------



## peterUK

Had a few sexable juvies moult today

Juv Brachy albiceps x 2 . . . . 1 male 1 female
Juv Brachy boehmei . . . . female
Juv Hapalopus sp 'Colombia'. . . female
Juv Tapi gigas . . . . .female 

and for a change I had more females than males.


----------



## jakeh

P. cambridgei finally lol


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie

My selenocosmia crassipes molted last nyt, golly he/she has grown!


----------



## Shrike

My C. cyaneopubescens molted today.  He should be looking for a lady friend soon.


----------



## fireblade929

4 albos an 1 fasciatum molted today! other 3 seems to be on the way!


----------



## Amoeba

H incei molted the 25th B vagans molted yesterday both towards the 1" mark. Avic and PZB still in premolt


----------



## le-thomas

Poecilotheria regalis molted last night. Hoping to sex the molt.


----------



## Bjamin

A.versi sling molted yesterday


----------



## crawltech

Nice Ben!....The versi slings you got from me are a year old this month

My female P. subfusca molted

Exo













freshly molted @ about 6.5-7 inches






























































freshly molted 2nd instar P. regalis, next to 1st instar sibling


----------



## SpiderNurse

B. auratum molted tonight. Still waiting for it to flip back over, then I will have post molt pictures and hopefully I can get some help sexing the molt  I just hope it happens before I fall asleep lol.


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie

My Phlogius crassipes (Kuttabul) Phoenix. It was only this mornin I noticed it was VERY dark, then when I came bak home a freshly molted Phoenix was there to greet me


----------



## Formerphobe

Yet another B. emilia.  Two boys and a girl.


----------



## tito0880

N. chromatus... up to 1/4 in.


----------



## Arachno Dano

A. versicolor, approx. 1.25'', happened around 2am. :biggrin:

~Dano


----------



## H Sapien

*B. boehmei molt*

My B. boehmei.


----------



## Sweepstakes

one of my 2 P. murinus that were bought at the same time molted today. Still too small to be able to sex it, but now it is the same size as my other OBT. That one has currently buried itself under some of the tank decorations, so I am expecting a molt from it soon as well!


----------



## Dr Acula

Nhandu chromatus, been awhile since this guy's molted.  In the process of posing his exuvium


----------



## Arachno Dano

Arachno Dano said:


> A. versicolor, approx. 1.25'', happened around 2am. :biggrin:


Two days later! GBB, approx. 1.5", happened around 4am. :biggrin:

~Dano


----------



## Echolalia

A. versi molted earlier!


----------



## djdeadserious

hey guys, super new to the tarantula pet keeping world. I believe my rosea is molting, she is laying on her side instead (180 degrees) instead of completely on her back, is that normal?


----------



## Dr Acula

Male B smithi.  Reached 4.5" DLS


----------



## jim777

My recently 'rescued' A. _sp "something or other"_ just finished molting  I can't tell yet if it's back to 8 legs or not, but I'm very happy for this one. This was the first T I got specifically because I thought it was doomed if left in the store, and to see it eating and webbing and now molting has made me very happy for it. A Good Day in spiderland!

Wait...it's saying something! It sounds like...yes...like, "Let's Go GIANTS!!!"  Pretty cryptic, I'll have to ask Stan about that 

EDIT: adding a pic, not sure what the story is with that gray leg but we'll see in a few days I suppose. Maybe it's the new one?


----------



## InvisibleFishie

B. boehmei sling molted today.  
It's Molotov's second molt since I've had him.
And both times the molts have come out in one piece.


----------



## Amoeba

Eupalaestrus campestratus molted this morning, sexed female at ~4".


----------



## sine

One of my Avicularia metallica babies molted today, it should end up around 1''. Just a week after my Phormictopus cancerides, Avicularia versicolor, and Lampropelma violaceopes molted within a couple days of each other. It's been a busy week


----------



## HoboAustin

My My Aphonopelma sp. "Chiricahua" sling molted last night to be about .5 in today


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W

I have a B smithi moulting right now


----------



## jim777

jim777 said:


> Wait...it's saying something! It sounds like...yes...like, "Let's Go GIANTS!!!"  Pretty cryptic, I'll have to ask Stan about that


Now my favorite T


----------



## Jeremya972

in the last few days we've had 2 molts!

1.5" P. cambridgei molted to about 2.25"
H. maculata molted, unknown size, can't see very well, stays hidden. still very small


----------



## web eviction

B. smithi and P. scrofa


----------



## Formerphobe

One A. versi, two P. cambridgei


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Within the last few weeks, female OBT, and i think within the last 2 days female LP. I looked in and thought "what is that giant fuzzy thing?" it AT LEAST doubled in size. Totally caught me off guard.


----------



## Danielson

P subfusca sling molted today :biggrin:


----------



## Apollo Justice

Got a surprise molt from my Avicularia diversipes yesterday 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.189078,-119.169134


----------



## chaco

My 6.5inch V.platyomma or P.platyomma female is molting as i speak XD pcitures in 1 day as i dont want to bother her


----------



## Anonymity82

I'm pretty sure that my OBT finally molted. Was ~.75-1". I'm not sure now but I can see her legs and they are definitely larger and beginning to be come colorful. I wont be able to tell until she's out and who knows when that's going to be.

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 04:14 PM ----------

I forgot to mention, that last night I did see her upside down in her burrow. Before I saw this, I picked her container up and she was definitely upside down and didn't move like she normally would if I picked up her container. Today, I can see her larger legs and orange bristles. I really hope she comes out so I can get a good look and if I'm lucky enough a picture!


----------



## Anonymity82

Yup, definitely molted. He's quit a bit bigger. He's even got the shiny teal colors on the underside of his front legs now too! I'm both excited and frightened!


----------



## chaco

*V. platyoma finshed molting with 3 minutes under 14hours*

7 inch skin which she kindly left outside her hide I was like wah???


----------



## Mrchancellor87

My B Smithi finally molted last night.
It is my first ever tarantula (small sling, 1st/2nd instar)
It hadn't eaten since Christmas Eve so finally I can relax.


----------



## emilybee222

My A. Avicularia sling molted yesterday. It's got some long sexy legs now  Hoping to sex it!


----------



## catfishrod69

P. cambridgei adult female. Here is her molts size, and a closeup of the flap and spermethecae to help people see what to look for. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 99009
View attachment 99010


----------



## Jeremya972

Our OBT "SUNNY" molted Sunday. I would say she is about 2.5 now.


----------



## H Sapien

My OBT Charlie molted. Molt was 2in, cant wait till it comes out!


----------



## ijmccollum

L. Klugi and A. versi molted about the same time over weekend.  The LP is still being shy and staying in hide while the versi is chillin' in the heavily webbed tube.  I noticed the molt from the versi in the tube and wondered how the heck I was going to or if I would ever get the shed out.  Surprisingly, the next day I found it had taken out the trash and the excskel had been 86'd.

The L. parahybana molted last week as well, pic ~7 dys after molt.

All my guys are still small.  And the pulchra, who knows if it has molted, it is still burrowed.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

H. maculata sling molted sometime last night.


----------



## Jeremya972

Caught my T. Gigas sling "AMBER" molting last night! I'd say she's about 1in.. maybe 1.25 now.


----------



## Sweepstakes

My GBB sling surprised me yesterday with a molt out of nowhere. It even ate the day before yesterday and was showing no signs of pre molt.


----------



## InvisibleFishie

G. rosea, Coca-Cola, molted last night. 
Her damaged leg (probably from a cricket) is almost completely healed. One more molt and it will be perfect.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

One of my Myrmekiaphila sp. trapdoor molted either last night or today.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

H. lividum molted sometime today. 

And, unfortunately, I don't believe my P. irminia made it. It popped it's carapace around 5pm and I got home at 8 and there was no progress. I checked on it, and gently tilted it onto it's back and it started to twitch it's legs to start pushing out and stopped shortly thereafter. I have it in a dark corner right now and am hoping to see it finished in the morning, however, I don't believe it's going to happen. This loss will be a result of my worrying mistakes.


----------



## beccahosierr

*first time seeing a molt!!!*

My A.avic molted today!!!! I'm still fairly new to this hobby and never seen one of my T's molt before. The only problrm is, when I went to pull out the molt, there was only the carapace in there? Where could the abdomen have gone?


----------



## InvisibleFishie

Griz, my L. parahybana molted today.


----------



## Nate4991

My b.boehmei molted today!!! i believe it is a female.


----------



## nikki9093

my very first ! my  H colombia sp large molted today! adult colors are now showing! yippy!

um...tho it really does not look any bigger...lol!


----------



## 0siris

its been a while since i posted so i figured an update is in order...

Molts in the past month

G.pulchripes - now almost 2.5"
B.smithi - a bit over 2 inches
C.cyaneopubescens - 2"
A.avicularia - molt measured 2.5, I'm guessing it's around 3" now.
P.cambridgei - just noticed she's on her back right now. Expecting her to be just over 2 inches when she's done =)


----------



## Billeh

My greenbottle blue molted last night, she measured 2.75inches before molting. She got her adult coloring this molt, I'm very excited


----------



## GxTx

My B.Albo is currently on its back


----------



## Jeremya972

One of our Avic. metallica slings "Ashley" molted last Friday 2-10-12 and woke up this morning.. exactly a week later... to her sister "Mary-Kate" molting.. I'd say they are at 1 inch 1.25 now..


----------



## OBT1

my g. rosea molted last month


----------



## Big B

M. robustum and GBB.


----------



## Danielson

P metallica sling moulted today, i can now see some blue on her :biggrin:


----------



## Jeremya972

P.ornata (about 1- 1.5 inches now) and one of our H.incei (about 1/2 inch) molted yesterday.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. metallica molted sometime today.


----------



## Formerphobe

GBB and B. emilia yesterday.  Another B. emilia today.
Blasted molt munching emilias!!!  Once again, cannot confirm sex on either due to shredded exuviums.


----------



## Prometheus

C.schiodtei sling molted today!


----------



## AlexRC

Didn't have any molts today, but had a few over the last 2 weeks.
From first to last:
B. Albopilosum and G. Rosea NCF same day 2 weeks ago.
E. Cyanognathus and G. Rosea RCF 1-2 days after.
P. Irminia a week and a half ago.
G. Pulchra 1 week ago.
A. Versicolor 3 days ago.

B. Smithi in heavy pre-molt currently, any day now...


----------



## Louis Winthorpe III

My 3rd instar G. rosea, finally molted after 4 months in my care. My 3rd instar OBT molted last week.


----------



## funkymonk

Not today, but my new P regalis decided to molt whilst in the post on Wednesday, turned out real bad! http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?226526-Very-bad-P-regalis-molt


----------



## Storm76

P. irminia, yesterday, 02/23/2012


----------



## jbm150

My little S. dichromata molted today, I'm licking my chops to get at that exo


----------



## Formerphobe

One G. pulchripes
One E. pulcherrimaklaasi - probably female
Two A. versicolor - molt munching beasts....  well, they are either male or female...


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

E. cyanognathus early this morning.


----------



## jim777

My GBB just molted standing up


----------



## 0siris

Just maintained the enclosures and accidentally barged in on one of my G.pulchra slings kicking back upside down. Should be around 1.25" when she's done


----------



## HoboAustin

My P.murinus molted 2 days ago and my P. irminia pushed an exuvium out of it's burrow and so did my H.maculata


----------



## Chicken Farmer

My B vagans molted yesterday evening for the first time!


----------



## InvisibleFishie

I didn't even know Codeak, my A. hentzi sling, was molting until I checked on him today and saw a brand new molt all curled up in his enclosure.


----------



## funkymonk

Checked on my slings this morning before leaving for work, my little LP was fresh from a molt, have been expecting this for a week or so as it had turned very dark and stopped feeding. Was 1.75 inches before, looks like its made a huge increase in size, but hard to tell properly as its not stretched out yet.


----------



## Formerphobe

I suspected the N. chromatus was preparing to molt when I found its burrow entrance webbed over on the 18th.
Last night I found it out and on the hunt!  It is HUGE!  Acquired @ 0.5" in late July 2011, it's gotta be at least four inches now.  I didn't expect this species to grow this fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula

Poecilotheria striata! First molt in my care, went from 1.5" to ~2".


----------



## nikki9093

my versi molted today!


----------



## Apollo Justice

My female pseudhapalopus sp blue finally matured today  . I thought she was mature but she wasn't really responding to my male but now shes a good 3". YAY cant wait to start this breeding project "again"


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.261246,-119.218081


----------



## tarantulagirl10

My male P subfusca molted..yay! Not mature though, was around 4" before this molt. My teeny tiny OBT molted today too. G pulchra refused food (2" to 2.5" and hasn't molted since last Summer). Hopefully she will molt soon.


----------



## Crysta

My P. subfusca molted today as well, and the other day my T. ockerti molted. I believe my small H. gabonensis sling did as well, along with my H. incei's...


----------



## nikki9093

my rosea RCF FINALLY molted today. been waiting on her to  do it for over a month and a half...lol.


----------



## Jeremya972

Our P. irminia LILY molted yesterday... Haven't got a great look at her, but I'd guess she's about 3.25 now.


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

My B. Smithi finished up last night. Shes right around 5.5",


----------



## Jared781

I noticed my sling was on his back and laying peacefully on his hammock this morning


----------



## BrettG

N.tripepii.
WAS gravid....Now a solid 8.5++++ inches.


----------



## RyTheTGuy

My Avic avic, molted ultimate.


----------



## foxtrot

my little chaco just molt yesterday afternoon


----------



## cmcghee358

BrettG said:


> N.tripepii.
> WAS gravid....Now a solid 8.5++++ inches.


Sucks to hear Brett


----------



## Jeremya972

That does suck Brett! 

G. pulchra, this morning about 1.75" now!


----------



## Jared781

BrettG said:


> N.tripepii.
> WAS gravid....Now a solid 8.5++++ inches.


yo.. i gotta ask!

since you mention your N. tripepii basically in every post aha, where did you acquire legally blonde 

---------- Post added 03-02-2012 at 08:25 AM ----------

for the topic.. 

my A. geniculata completely shed the exuviam 2 days ago! and is looking gorgeous!! first time seeing the bright red hairs! 
i love the new suits!


----------



## Dr Acula

GBB finally molted out to a MM! Gunnu trade him in for some more Ts


----------



## InvisibleFishie

Sneau, A. chalcodes had a tiny bit of trouble but I believe all is well. Legs are all intact and there is no damage.


----------



## ThrunThru

My G.Pulchra shed its skin yesterday evening. Went from 1.15" to 1.6".


----------



## TheTarantulaKid

Suspected female A. avicularia, from ~3.5in to ~4in


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fcmyzp
STAY (sic)


----------



## GregorSamsa

Yesterday, G. pulchra... I've been waiting for this molt for a while. She's getting darker, thought she'd be black with this one... Maybe next time


----------



## Shrike

Woke up to a molt from one of my versicolors today


----------



## funkymonk

Came home from work at 7pm tonight to find my B vagans juvi on its back, was able to watch the whole process, first time I have ever seen one of my spiders actually molt, was amazing to watch. Took around 2 hours from start to finish, still can't believe how they come out so much bigger! was around 1.75 inch before, hopefully will be able to sex it from the molt.


----------



## ThrunThru

My Brachypelma Smithi sling has FINALLY shed since I got it!!! ^^


----------



## Jeremya972

Our GBB sling molted Tuesday.. She's about 2.5 now.. Also discovered last night our A. versicolor molted sometime yesterday... Probably about 2.5 also.. Maybe a closer to 3... I haven't got a good look at her yet..


----------



## web eviction

My P. subfusca is on its back.....


----------



## jbm150

Tiny I. mira molted this morning and its exo clearly says female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo Justice

Had 3 molts yesterday. 
My pumpkin patch &lsquo;large&rsquo;, my avicularia braunshauseni, and my MF grammostola actaeon (took 12hrs start to finish). What a day. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?q25mio


----------



## Jared781

my GBB molted yesterday, and to me is looking more lanky!

in my opnion, it seems like when they molt they get thicker, then the next molt they get lanky, then it just repeats?


----------



## toast4nat

My B. emelia sling just molted for the second time in my care, and it was the first time I got to witness it. Took it four hours to complete, and it's definitely gained significant size, guessing it's broken the 2 inch mark now. Now here's hoping I can snatch the molt and that it's in good enough condition to sex.


----------



## Zman181

My P irminia female finally molted last night after 4 months.


----------



## awjensen467

*T Stirmi*

My T Stirmi is currently on her back. Hopefully she will have a good molt. I'll post pictures when she is done.


----------



## RyTheTGuy

My brothers A. versicolor.


----------



## jbm150

1.5" H. mac and 3" lowland subfusca.  Their molts should definitively show female and male, respectively


Edit:  Alas, I was wrong.  Both male :/


----------



## rockhopper

Woke up this morning to a freshly molted little OBT.  Was about .5" and not looks to be about .75.  Looks like my A versicolor is up next.


----------



## ijmccollum

Yesterday the P. metalica and G. pulchra.  The day before that the P. cambridgei the GBB and A. versi.  I love it when they jettison their moults out of their silk hides. ....well with the exception of the GBB and the pulchra, I think they just want to hang on to them.


----------



## spiderwomen

My baby versi molted yesterday, but didn't make it Very upsetting to say the least....


----------



## crawltech

havnt posted a molt in a while.....

P. metallica molted....







she is jet black w/blue and yellow highlights...very cool!.

these are only a hour or so post molt aswell...I expect her darken even more as she hardens up













lady parts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvisibleFishie

Charo, my B. smithi molted yesterday.


----------



## Shrike

One of my A. versicolors molted overnight.


----------



## Theist 17

My G. Pulchripes molted late last night, leaving me a twisted up exuvia to find, so there's no chance at figuring gender.


----------



## crawltech

wheres everyones pics??....

pics!, OR THESE SAID MOLTS DIDNT HAPPEN!.....lol j/k, but really peeps lets see some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awolfe

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling molted today and my Brachypelma smithi sling molted yesterday! (Very happy mommy)


----------



## Formerphobe

Yesterday - A. versi, today - A. genic



> pics!, OR THESE SAID MOLTS DIDNT HAPPEN!.....lol j/k, but really peeps lets see some pics


LOL Well, the versi pic would look like a couple of wads of blue in a mass of webbing.  And I decided not to crawl into the genic burrow to get a pic.  Probably wouldn't have been healthy for me or the T!  LOL

Here's a pic of my more cooperative B. smithi that molted on the 9th.


----------



## maxfightmaster

my b boehmei molted today.


----------



## ijmccollum

well freakin eh!  What I thought was a molt turned up to be dead.  I am waaaay bummed, it was my P. metalica. freak, freak, freak eh!


----------



## Shrike

^ Bummer.

My Avicularia avicularia molted overnight.


----------



## Jared781

B. albopilosum molted!... now only if my vagans and C. huahini would as well!

i should create a thread:
"Who would you LIKE to molt today"


----------



## grizzle

My G. pulchripes, Hambone, molted today! I'm really excited because this is the first molt of any of my Ts. He pretty much doubled in size!


----------



## nikki9093

my Thrixophelma ockerti finally molted (made a web mat wednesday, sat in it all day yesterday, flipped early this morning sometime after 3am) 











female for sure...lol



girly 100%


----------



## rockhopper

Found my B vagans on its back this evening.  It ate yesterday so I really wasn't expecting a molt.  Got this one at .5" last July and I can't wait to see how big she is now.


----------



## Prometheus

My B.vagans molted and is now a confirmed female  No picks Levi so your going to have to just take my word for it! Lol!


----------



## Big B

My female B. smithi molted, it is a real treat.


----------



## jbm150

Big female H. gigas and tiny female H. maculata.  Hoping for one more later today....


----------



## Prometheus

P.irminia just molted this morning. Looks to be a good 3" specimen now.


----------



## web eviction

P. Metallica molted sometime this morning....


----------



## funkymonk

My juvi GBB molted some time early this morning. Still curled up in middle of its webbing, looks like I just missed it happenig, can't wait to see its new size colours.


----------



## jamesmc087

My p irminia is in molt right now can't wait to see it when finished


----------



## jbm150

Took a couple extra days but my little C. sp. Sumatran tiger FINALLY molted.  Sexed out female baby!


----------



## rockhopper

A. versicolor molting right now.  First time this little one has molted in my care.  Can't wait to see the bright blue!


----------



## Formerphobe

G. pulchripes on Saturday (confirmed female), B. verdezi today (previously confirmed female).


----------



## awolfe

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## maxfightmaster

my LP sling molted today. woot!


----------



## Papa80Proof

LP molted last night.


----------



## GregorSamsa

*X. immanis*

This guy (yeah, GUY :sarcasm: )

X. immanis... VERY fresh.


----------



## Dr Acula

H. maculata juvi reached the 3" mark last night! Also got herself a new setup


----------



## nikki9093

i had a surprise molt yesterday. my H. sp. colombia large had a fresh skin-suit on when i checked on her. lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10

B albopilosum, A versicolor, L parahybana sling. Last week was G pulchra, A brocklehursti, A geniculata, and various small slings. Now waiting on B smithi, B emilia, B vagans.


----------



## Prometheus

P.cambridgei molted this morning. Still waiting for it to harden before I go messing around the enclosure to sex the molt. Was 3.5" before the molt.

---------- Post added 03-22-2012 at 09:14 PM ----------

B.albopilosum molted. Confirmed female! 2.5-3" P.cam above is now a confirmed MM.


----------



## GregorSamsa

P. irminia

...Currently mutilating the leftovers.


----------



## angrychair

It has been some time since I've posted, so I have some catching up to do.  My P regalis molted again last week, close to 6" now, he'll be for sale or trade soon once he's ultimate.  Secondly, my L parahybana has molted to a good 6".   My C. cyanopubescens molted today and is starting to show some good color.  I will get some pics up in my picture thread on this night.


----------



## MoonRaven

I got to experience my very first molt today!

My little B. albopilosum sling apparently molted on me while I was at work. Darker exoskeleton and gained some decent size. It went from ~.4" to ~.6", though I haven't been able to get a very good look at it stretched out yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikki9093

my Lp FINALLY molted! HUGE fangs too..omg...lol..i got to watch too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

P. regalis sling molted sometime yesterday. It's now ~2", if not bigger.


----------



## Prometheus

P.metallica and P.Irminia molted earlier this morning. Metallica went from 2 to 2.75 and Irminia is till hiding with it's molt, guessing about 1.5" now...


----------



## XrustyjamesX

I bought a GBB two weeks ago and it molted today.
It has not stretched out yet so I can't measure the size.
It webbed up the side of the enclosure and made a little hammock for itself. Creative little things!
I was really excited to see that it is doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82

My P. murinus sling. Must be at around 1.5-1.75". I can only see its shadow but it had definitely increased in size. I'm becoming very excited... and scared.


----------



## Danielson

It was great weather today in Scotland, and well even with the window open my room wouldn't drop below 82f and i checked on my little pokie slings tonight (p metallica and p subfusca lowland) and wow! both are moulting right now as i type, pretty excited! metallica will be in it's 4th instar now and lowland 3rd, sweet!


----------



## crawltech

Good to see a few people actually posting some pics!

..I had a couple in the young regalis family bust out a 3rdinstar molt

...side by side



















2nd instar in heavy premolt beside a exo







I also had 2 of my penult males molt into MM's on the same day...they are both sac mates, nad have had the same amounts of molts, on almost the same day everytime....pretty cool

heres #1













#2







both the old exos


----------



## salmonpink

My 1 inch lp molted today. What a treat. First molt sense i bought it.


----------



## catfishrod69

A. geniculata female. Molt was 4 3/8".


----------



## HoboAustin

Just checked out my P. murinus, never even realized it was in premolt before but it apparently molted... A vicous little 1 incher


----------



## hotflakes2

My b.albo molted today. btw her name is curly.. pretty lame huh?


----------



## kelvintheiah

my b. albo also molted today. this is my first molt on t's. im new in keeping t's bout a month as of now.


----------



## Anonymity82

njnolan1 said:


> My P. murinus sling. Must be at around 1.5-1.75". I can only see its shadow but it had definitely increased in size. I'm becoming very excited... and scared.


A couple of pics

before
View attachment 101126


Two molts later. 
View attachment 101127


----------



## jbm150

My second little Sumatran tiger molted...and is male.  BOOOO.....


----------



## ANDROGOD

Xenesthis immanis molted yesterday I'm really looking forward to this species, absolutely love them. And P. metallica also molted today. Also a little L.P. sling should be molting in the next day or two.


----------



## infinitebohr

N. Chromatus molted into his tibial hooks today!! My first mature male, very exciting!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

jbm150 said:


> My second little Sumatran tiger molted...and is male.  BOOOO.....


Boo? Why is that bad? Males are just as important as females.


----------



## King Leonidas

My freshly molted L.parahybana is now 1 inch:smile:


----------



## Jared781

My B. verdezi molted... it was 1.5". It was in heavy pre molt this morning and around noon i noticed webbing everywhere.... Yet there was no sign of the "hamock"
In my opinion they seem to webb in random places then they will go crazy with the molting mat!!! aha anyways i peeked on my Ts about an hour and a half ago to see s.he flipped over
s.he completely shed the exuvium


----------



## Moonwolf87

My B. Smithi molted tonight!! I literally ran out for about an hour, came back, and she was all fluffy and beautiful. I was able to get the molt out and it was still flexible, so I formed it in a nice position to dry.  I always am so happy after my T's molt.


----------



## hotflakes2

My C.Fasciatum molted today.


----------



## Storm76

1x A. versicolor sling
1x A. amazonica sling

pictures can be found in my pic-thread


----------



## Low

B. Boehmei, about 2" now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbm150

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Boo? Why is that bad? Males are just as important as females.


They are, it's true.  But no one ever seems to buy males, I always seem to have to give them away or package them with females to move them.  I thought this one was female, ventrally, but alas....  I'm gonna have a bunch of mature males on my hands soon :/


----------



## tpduckwa

My P. pederseni sling molted sometime last night or this morning.  Went from 1.75 in to about 2.25


----------



## Fuma

Lasiodora parahybana 1 1/4 to 2 1/3


----------



## hotflakes2

My second C. Fasciatum molted today. its now 2cm. When do you think will it molt again?


----------



## funkymonk

My H gigas sling molted to 4th instar last night, its first molt in my care since getting it 6 weks ago, quite a surprise as it ate quite a large cricket (for its size) yesterday evening, found the shed skin outside its little burrow this morning, have yet to see the spider in its new clothes, can just about see it against the side of the deli cup at the bottom of its burrow, looks quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Amoeba

A. metallica molted probably last night after 7 months. I assume his leg has repaired itself but he is webbed in pretty well and scrunched up.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Little B. smithi did the thing in about an hour. Exuvium is 2cm.


----------



## grayzone

my B. albopilosum is almost finished with his (i think) molt now... i will try to sex via molt in a bit, and post pics as well.


----------



## Storm76

AWESOME! My B. smithi obviously molted finally! She has gained quite some size actually from what I saw, but I don't want to disturb her as I just discovered her sitting in the exit of her hide and hardening. Boy is she pretty...hopefully I can sex her molt!!! Pictures will follow tomorrow if so


----------



## grayzone

as promised... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101239

	

		
			
		

		
	
...  and i was right... MALE.. hes all curled in his tube now, so ill post a few POST molt pics later


----------



## Jared781

1.5" L. itabunae molted in his burrow!! Last night he i labelled the pre molt at "heavy".. I was in the middle of my morning T check up! HAH and s.he already shed the Exuvium completely! Get pumped when that happenes!!

Next to molt predictions: P. cancerides: Been refusing food and noticed this morning s.he dug a trench/fox hole HAH


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Lp sling sometime in the past couple of days and my G. pulchripes is on its back as I type this. I'm hoping for a MM as I've got a big female that's closing in on a molt.


----------



## Low

B. Boehmei, in the process now...started at almost 3 inches...







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

More...







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

One more...look at those colors.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## seacowst

my b.ablsoum sling


----------



## Dr Acula

B boehmei molted yesterday. 3" - ~3.5" .  Gotta love those bright red legs!


----------



## maxfightmaster

i just got home from work and i got to see the last part of my G pulchra molting. woot!


----------



## seacowst

g.rosea!!! i think it is huge now lol


----------



## Gingerlyspoken6

A. purpurea is In the process now.. My A. Versicolor molted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## funkymonk

My B smithi juvi just finished molting inside its flower pot hide, was 3 inch DLS before molt, can't wait to se it out in its new clothes. My G pulchra has just webbed herself into her hide so expecting a molt any day now, she has been in pre-molt for the past three months! March has been a molt-a-thon, most of my collection has shed this month, maybe its the slight increase in temperatue that has helped.

---------- Post added 03-31-2012 at 04:03 PM ----------

The March molt-a-thon continues... just chcked on my slings to discover my A genniculata half way through its molt to 4th instar.


----------



## ThrunThru

*G.Pulchra has done it again!*

It shed it skin on the 29th of March!!! xD



It's ~2inch now!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Lp sling sometime in the past couple of days and my G. pulchripes is on its back as I type this. I'm hoping for a MM as I've got a big female that's closing in on a molt.


Pulled the G. pulchripes molt and confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781

When I woke up this morning, my B. albopilosum had already completely shed his/her old Exivium!.. This would make 3 molts in less than a week, and all three were finished by the morning!


----------



## Thistles

A. versicolor molted yesterday. I was hoping to get a nice enough exuvium to confirm sex, but s/he couldn't be so generous.


----------



## kelvintheiah

g. pulchripes molted today.


----------



## Dr Acula

P cambridgei. Went from 4" to 4.5" DLS


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Another LP sling molted and my largest Myrmekiaphila sp. trapdoor molted a few days ago.


----------



## Jared781

Low said:


> B. Boehmei, in the process now...started at almost 3 inches...
> 
> View attachment 101294
> 
> 
> View attachment 101295
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk
> 
> More...
> 
> View attachment 101296
> 
> 
> View attachment 101297
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk
> 
> One more...look at those colors.
> 
> View attachment 101298
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


That T looks Fresh TO Death!! lol very niice


----------



## Low

Ill never get tired of seeing freshly molted Ts....
Ive got a B. Smithi on its back right now, pics to follow as soon as her/it's carapace pops...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amoeba

For those of you who don't think your G rosea will molt.


----------



## Low

Awsome end to a long day!....















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low

And for the finale....a beautiful little girl!







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0siris

My B.smithi molted sometime in the last 12 hours. She's probably close to 3 inches now. An absolutely gorgeous specimen. I can't get enough of her =D


----------



## Walk Alone

I love when there are multiple molts in one day.  From yesterday through the overnight, this morning I found a MF P. regalis, two juvie versis (one male, one female), one female rosie, an unsexed P. cambridgei and I feel like there was another....

That might have been it.


----------



## Dr Acula

P striata (4th molt in 12 days!). 2" to 2.5".  Finally starting to show those awesome warning markings!


----------



## grayzone

AS PROMISED... heres my B. albo (refer back to post #892 & 894)    this is the 1st time ive EVER handled this guy.. he was a bit skittish at 1st, but slowly took a shine to being held    
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101364

	

		
			
		

		
	
 and here 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101365

	

		
			
		

		
	
   hes a whopping 5-5.25 now i daresay... going to attempt to feed  prob wednesday .. im thinkin he will mature next molt.. well see if im right


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

My Holothele incei female molted recently.....I have no idea when though.  I went to check on her and saw hollow pieces of her legs all over.....couldn't find the rest of the molt(either she balled it up in peat or ate it).....so I checked the burrow.  Sure enough, she was down there, a bit larger than when I got her.


----------



## Dr Acula

P murinus hooked out today. Had him since he was a .5" sling


----------



## tpduckwa

my lp sling molted a few days ago.  he\she is gettin hairy!  

before



after




I was checking on my t's before bed tonight and came across this.
G. pulchripes molting right side up


----------



## Jared781

My Lp (3/4-1") molted yesterday and started eating the Exuvium!

---------- Post added 04-04-2012 at 12:36 PM ----------




Dr Acula said:


> P striata (4th molt in 12 days!). 2" to 2.5".  Finally starting to show those awesome warning markings!


Weird how they lay down like this!! My P. regalis does the same thing aha


----------



## hamhock 74

I was just watering my T's and I found a molt from my Ceratogyrus meridionalis sling.


----------



## Tmobo

1 of my g pulchripes molted today. 1/2in to 3/4 in.


----------



## Jared781

_L. parahybana molted April 2nd... and it even started eating the Exuvium! heres a few pics of the "process"
_*(Before Molt)*
View attachment 101559


View attachment 101560


View attachment 101561


View attachment 101562


----------



## Jared781

*(This is why i cover half the enclosure with fake plants, when im dealing with a 3/4" specimen because they can easily go underneith and build up a tiny wall of dirt until it simulates a burrow!) this way in my opinion molting comes faster)*





sorry for all the pics!


----------



## Jared781

my P. cambridgei molted yesterday!! i had no idea s.he was even in premolt! and S.HE started eating the Exuvium as well!!


----------



## hamhock 74

hamhock 74 said:


> I was just watering my T's and I found a molt from my Ceratogyrus meridionalis sling.


Well, its probably a goner now. I found its limp body this morning in the same position it was in last night, put it in ICU but it was completely unresponsive and I suspect the worst. I'm bummed out right now, molted without a hitch, legs are sprawled out, no signs of a rupture or other physical trauma guess it just couldn't recover. It was such a beautiful tarantula too...


----------



## Low

Probable male B. Vagans, around 1 1/4 inch now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki9093

lets see, the M. cabocla did without telling me, and so did the C. fasciatum. My B. vagans did too.


----------



## funkymonk

My B emilia sling has at last just molted to 6th instar, been more than 7 months since the last molt, a very slow growing T.


----------



## Moonwolf87

My B. Vagans just molted!! She did it on her side against the tank wall as well.


----------



## charlieg

My L. parahybana molted today... or yesterday! I'd been frustrated as s/he has been refusing food for a good two months. Finally, and of course when I'm not looking, s/he molted. Once again the molt was all torn up so no sexing for now... :fury:


----------



## jamesmc087

My p regalis molted today nearly time for a rehouse should be fun


----------



## Ixithel

Not sure when it was, either yesterday or the day before so I'm a bit late but

My "oldest" tarantula (old as in having it the longest), a suspect male OBT sling that i've been raising since it was a teensy orangy brown lil spud

is now a confirmed female  So excited and happy


----------



## grayzone

i woke up this morning to discover my A. diversipes sling has molted. unsure of how much size it has put on, as its still curled/bunched up. i will post pics later tonight or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781

P. cancerides molted yesterday! from a 1,5"... I sexed the molt and i have got a female! i even yelled "and we've got a female" to everyone in my house yet of course no one cared! I placed the molt in a bowl of water without the soap, then i used a chop stick and pushed the molt underwater then after releasing the Spermathecae or whatever spread out perfectly then "The Flap" was clearly visible!

---------- Post added 04-08-2012 at 04:15 PM ----------




Dr Acula said:


> P striata (4th molt in 12 days!). 2" to 2.5".


4th molt in 12 days?? that cant be healthy lol


----------



## Anonymity82

I wasn't able to get a good picture but my B. vagans molted. He was only noticeably in premolt for about 10 days. I figured I had at least another week, but when I went in to check on him I noticed he was all white lol and it took me a second to realize that he molted.


----------



## jbm150

My little L. violaceopes and E. olivacea kids molted today.  The Lampro is a set female; 95% sure the  Encyocratella es un hombre


----------



## nikki9093

hmmm..i must have messed up...the cabocla molted today..lol. maybe i missed one? lmao. she is so secretive and  hides all the time...lol.


----------



## King Leonidas

My H.villosella is now 1/2 inch!:biggrin:


----------



## crawltech

A. geniculata male...still immature



















i fell asleep waiting for him start......then woke up to this.....doh!

























post molt nap....zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

One of the 3 A. purpurea molted and is now 4th Instar...and as a bonus, my E. pulcherimaklaasi sling molted, too. Awesome!

Pics follow later in my picture thread


----------



## LucN

My B. boehmei molted monday morning. She's currently in hiding, but I'd expect her to be 3.5-4" by now. Her molt was 3". And for the first time, I was able to see the spermathacae with the naked eye. I knew she was female since I had sent an earlier molt a couple of years ago to a fellow who used a microscope to sex molts. It's pretty sweet to be able to confirm it myself.


----------



## Big B

All three of my L. parahybana molted this week. P. lugardi molted today.


----------



## GregorSamsa

P. muticus 
3.25"

Anyone wanna sex it for me? 

S/he had some noms. Grumble, grumble.


----------



## Spinster

B.A. my B. albopilosum tiny sling molted today:


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. genic sling molted and looks amazing.


----------



## Low

P. Pederseni, maybe 2"-2 1/2"...its holed up in box canyon atm...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki9093

cabocla molted this past week and so did my second vagans.


----------



## GregorSamsa

H. incei, just a hair over 2 inches. She's getting green 



... I already figured that she was uhm, a she. But then she left me this little scrap & now after a year of having her, I can officially say "her." Cool.


----------



## Danielson

Aphonopelma schmiti moulted in the early morning, ate only once in my care when i got him/her and that was in August last year.


----------



## jamesmc087

My Cyclosternum fasciatum molted some time this morning this is the smallest sling I have and can't wait for it to start showing its colours still a few molts to go before that happens


----------



## Shrike

P. cambridgei


----------



## jbm150

Unbelievably my subadult female king baboon molted today.  Despite not being fed much, she last molted in February and has put on some serious size.  Who says this species is slow growing


----------



## Thistles

Tiny H. maculata sling is now marginally less tiny.


----------



## charlieg

The P. regalis sling I picked up at the Taylor, Michigan expo on Saturday molted today!


----------



## crawltech

Glad to see some people actually posting pics of molts...its aboooot time!

I got a suprise molt from my C. fimbriatus































its cool to see the exo still kinda transparent...



















girly parts







old exo







closer











































she about 5.5inches now....gotta love indian T's


----------



## kelvintheiah

my b. albo molted yesterday. maybe he/she is 1inch or 1.5inches


----------



## kwacky

Pamphobeteus Platyomma.  About 6 months old, roughly 5cm (not measured it yet)

Starting to show some nice colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbrown1994

Get home from school, doing my usual scan of my tarantulas I think are about to molt.. I got to watch my L. difficilis kick the old skin off.. But not the whole thing.. again lol. I'll post some pictures later if I can see "her"


----------



## Storm76

2nd Avicularia amazonica sling finally molted 3 weeks after his sackmate...(pics in my picture thread)


----------



## crawltech

GBB confirmed female























































post molt





































thanx for lookin

---------- Post added 04-17-2012 at 08:20 PM ----------

these guys are molting aswell







look close you can see the old carapace flipped back..













I had to help this lil guy out....his teeth wer stuck

























one of these lil guys still has a piece of his ewl exo stuck on one leg

freshly molted 2i right beside him







kinda reminds me of that peg leg pirate from family guy











































this particular sp. has to make it 3rdi before they feed, and get there "fuzz"


----------



## Storm76

A. diversipes molted while I was at work...awesome! Sooo many molts within this time and not once was I able to witness the whole process...a shame


----------



## Storm76

Guess I'm lucky, my little GBB sling "Spot" molted today. Short footage of him in my pic thread as usual...


----------



## krbrown1994

My little B. boehmei molted yesterday while I was at school/work/dentist/dinner lol.


----------



## paassatt

_B. albiceps_ molted yesterday. New clothes:





Lady parts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Low

2 molts in 2 days...2" boehmei and 3.5" molt confirmed female B. Smithi...gotta love it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low

Love them freshly molted smithi colors...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodoldneon

My P. irminia molted on Monday - the photos were taken last night. Her carapace is a beautiful, iridescent green.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamesmc087

Got in from work today and g rosea sling had molted at last been waiting a few weeks now


----------



## Storm76

Just found out my P. irminia sling has obviously molted in his little den he webbed up...only that I haven't seen this specimen for over a month...lol


----------



## jbm150

My Aussie goliath surprisingly molted and man oh man did she beast up


----------



## Big B

L. klugi and P. crassipes molted.


----------



## Moonwolf87

My B. Albiceps molted early this morning. He has some big ol' hooks now too!


----------



## Low

sometime between 11pm and 7am, one of my B. Smithi's finally molted and proved out to be a female....im having great luck with all the slings i bought 2 years ago...all 5 turned out to be females!


----------



## MoonRaven

About an hour before I went to bed last night I noticed my G. pulchripes sling most of the way up its burrow on its back. The first thing I did when I woke up this morning was check on it, and sure enough, it had molted. I haven't gotten to see it stretched out yet, so I'm unsure how much length it's gained yet.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Yesterday, E. cyanognathus.

View attachment 102520


1.75" exuvium


----------



## advan

GregorSamsa said:


> Yesterday, E. cyanognathus.
> 
> View attachment 102520
> 
> 
> 1.75" exuvium


Attachment doesn't work.


----------



## Robertb

My T. Stirmi molted over the weekend  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...Stirmi-molt-Many-others&p=2024535#post2024535


----------



## Harvard Fairway

One of my Avic. metallica 2" i got from exotipet molted tonight! She has basically lost her baby colors and is beautiful green with long fuzzy hairs  Gotta love the avics!


----------



## GregorSamsa

Meh, let's try this again...

4.22.12- E. cyanognathus.




1.75" exuvium

Here's a bonus pic (today)...




(Mods- could you please delete the other, no-attachment-having post? Thanks  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

just got home from a trip to eastern wa , and found that my G. pulchripes molted , and my P. ornata molted. must have been recent because the molts still feel wet. Sadly, both exuviums were mangled . No rush to sex, theyll be with me to the end no matter what


----------



## hotflakes2

My C. Fasciatum molted yesterday..


----------



## web eviction

Morning after stretch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoonRaven

My A. versicolor, B. vagans, and B. smithi all molted last night in that order. The versi is still holed up in her web hide that she loves so much, so I haven't gotten a good look at her. The other two are looking great, though!


----------



## GregorSamsa

A. hentzi, exuvium is 4.5 inches (1 inch growth in almost exactly 2 years)

A pic with her & the wreckage (the flash made her look like she has cellulite. Don't worry, her abdomen is smooth & supple  )




No more broken tips...


----------



## Jared781

I noticed HEAVY HEAVY webbing from my P. regalis for the past couple days .. So about 90 minutes ago i checked up on him and he was spread out, suspended on webb in the air at a 70 degree angle! It looked like he was in a Recliner!!! lol... anyways s.hes probably 2.5" now


----------



## foxtrot

my nhandu chromatus sling just molted this morning
i bought this sling december 20th 2011, at 2 cm LS and now its about 4-4,5cm i think.. 

i don't expected it will be such a beauty..


----------



## tarantulagirl10

My C fasciatum and P irminia molted the other day.


----------



## Low

G. Pulchra sling, went from 1" to 1.5"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thistles

P. ornata. She's a fatty!


----------



## melijoc

L. Parahybana from 3 to 4 inches


----------



## HoboAustin

A. urticans, went from I'm assuming 2nd or 3rd instar to 3rd or 4th


----------



## GregorSamsa

Sometime in the last 24hrs, P. rufilata...




Just a hair under 4 inches... And almost positive that its a male.


----------



## nikki9093

omg. i forgot : the first of my 3 C.elegans molted 2 days ago.


----------



## funkymonk

My little LP has done it again, was half way through when I got up this morning, and now its just flipped back over, exactly 8 weeks from the last molt looks well over 3 inches now starting to pack on some decent size time for a re-house I think.


----------



## nikki9093

my N. chromatus molted probably 2-4 days ago, i just didnt know. lol.


----------



## grayzone

A. versicolor sling just molted.. pics soon in the thread linked below

---------- Post added 04-30-2012 at 02:06 PM ----------

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?228094-New-ts-arrived-today

---------- Post added 04-30-2012 at 02:09 PM ----------

this thing has gained a bit of size. it WAS about 1.5" sooo...


----------



## Thistles

P. irminia. Got to watch start to finish! Gonna give my little exhibitionist a good "stage name."


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie

my t 'phoenix' molted, and i am the 1,000th POST!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## GregorSamsa

4.30.12 
A. juruensis


----------



## poisoned

*My first molt experience*

My B. smithi decided to molt today :laugh:

Before:


Molitng:


After:


----------



## Moonwolf87

Finally after weeks of pre-molt my P. Metallica finally molted today while I was at work!! whoo hoo!


----------



## Low

4.5" P. Irminia....turns out its a boy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## annabelle

my little a. versicolor.. they gained pretty significant size. looks like they almost doubled!


----------



## Storm76

A. versicolor sling


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. hentzi sling yesterday.


----------



## tpduckwa

my 2i obt sling that i found in a death curl about a month ago has regained its health and finally molted sometime last night.  I've named it "ODB"


----------



## hermit

Woke up to find my 1.5" pulchra laying on his back. Excited to go check on him at lunch!


----------



## Jared781

A. geniculata completely molted when i woke up! I noticed last night there was new webbing and a "molting mat" was in the middle of being created! I was pumped because i KNEW I would have another molt the next day!

AND for the 4th T to molt in a row, the Exuvium was munched on!


----------



## Low

My now 5 inch female G. Pulchripes molted last night, she started at 1:22 am and was just finishing up at 8 am.
Girl parts



Backlit



Im going to mount the exhuvium in a shadowbox










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhalla16

And she's a lot more pink than she used to be... Hopefully you can see it in the picture...

Anyway, her name is Ginger and she's a G. .sp "concepcion" I bought off a member here a while back ago.. Was wondering if anyone has / could find information or pictures of actual G. sp. concepcions because I haven't found much.


Oh yeah, and my B vagans molted last night, too. Haha


----------



## jhalla16

Interestingly enough, I managed to find out information on them, haha. But still, it's pretty cool that I got a legitimate sp, "concepcion" and not like a RCF Rosie, like I thought she might turn out to be. The link for the info I found : http://www.tarantulasus.com/showthread.php/1612-Grammostola-sp-Concepcion-Photos-and-ID ... I don't think it's the most widely available T, but I could be wrong. I still feel special owning a pink tarantula :] ... Oh yeah, if you didn't, click on that link. The natural light picture looks EXACTLY like mine in natural light, haha. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## grayzone

wow.. BEAUTIFUL..

---------- Post added 05-03-2012 at 11:04 PM ----------

Congrats.....


----------



## arachnidsrva

i would love to see better pictures of that T - does it look anything like the Eupalaestrus campestratu ? (Pink Zebra Beauty)


----------



## grayzone

no.. ive seen other pics of this exact t in another thread (if i remember right)


----------



## jhalla16

arachnidsrva said:


> i would love to see better pictures of that T - does it look anything like the Eupalaestrus campestratu ? (Pink Zebra Beauty)


My camera isn't the greatest but the picture in the link I posted pretty much looks exactly like mine in person


----------



## grayzone

so was i wrong? i could swear i saw one you posted before but its late so i could be thinkin of somethin else. guess thats what i get for answerin for you while you were off line


----------



## jhalla16

grayzone said:


> so was i wrong? i could swear i saw one you posted before but its late so i could be thinkin of somethin else. guess thats what i get for answerin for you while you were off line


I probably have before lol. Her coloration definitely confirmed her species for me after this most recent molt, though. I was kind of sketchy beforehand.

---------- Post added 05-04-2012 at 09:42 AM ----------




arachnidsrva said:


> i would love to see better pictures of that T - does it look anything like the Eupalaestrus campestratu ? (Pink Zebra Beauty)


No, not really... Think of it like a G Rosea RCF Only instead of mostly red hairs, they're pink.


----------



## Tcrazy

Yeah thats deffinatly not an Eupalaestrus Campestratu I have one and he did not look no where near that. I had him since a sling. and he is 3 inches now.   I have to agree on the RCF G.rosea


----------



## tarantulagirl10

If I am not mistaken the G conception has bulbous scopulae on the metatarsi of legs I and II. You may also be able to ID with spermathacae but the pictures I have seen look pretty similar to G rosea so someone else might could help you with that.


----------



## Jterry

Wow! That's quite a beautiful spider. Looks like another one for the wishlist...


----------



## funkymonk

My B vagans juvi has just flipped over & now i got to pop out to pick up my GF from work so will hopefully come back to see it in a nice fresh set of clothes and much bigger only been 7 weeks since the last molt its growing pretty quick...


----------



## jhalla16

Jterry said:


> Wow! That's quite a beautiful spider. Looks like another one for the wishlist...


Oh yeah, she sure is lol. When she was smaller she was just brown and looked regular. She's startin to look sweet as hell now


----------



## The Weed Man

My Brachypelma baumgarteni molted yesterday, it was totally unexpected. I though I should share pics of her beauty. The first T to molt in my possession, it was exciting. I didn't get to see her molt in action but maybe next time with my B. auratum because shes in pre molt. The molt looks dark because I put it in soap and water to open the abdomen area.


----------



## Tcrazy

My Chilobrachys dyscolus sling and Tapinauchenius cupreus sling molted last night


----------



## funkymonk

A versicolor sling to 3rd instar some time last night


----------



## Shrike

P. cambridgei sling, mid-molt


----------



## sbullet

P. striata molted over the weekend while I was out.  I knew the molt was coming!  Anyways, she hides inside a log deep in the substrate, so for the past 3 weeks i've had to shine a flashlight inside the log to see her (or a glimpse of her).  This time, she was WAY darker, so I knew the molt had come!

Pulled out the log to remove the molt, she is looking absolutely fantastic.  Only thing is she could have molted last THURSDAY or SUNDAY MORNING, as I got back home Sunday evening May 6th.  I really want to feed her but probably should wait until Friday just in case... Her abdomen is so skinny


----------



## Shrike

A. versicolor molted last night.  Adult colors are _just_ starting to come in.


----------



## Jared781

b. VAGANS molted this morning... measured Exuvium at 4"


----------



## Thistles

L. violaceopes sling sometime in the past 2 days. So tiny!


----------



## King Leonidas

Freshly molted 2" H.maculata.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

LP stripped yesterday.  1/4" to maybe 1/2", I can't tell for sure without disturbing it.  Keeping a spreadsheet for my own curiosity.


----------



## funkymonk

Two in one day! Came home to find my C marshalli sling molted out to 4th instar, my H gigas sling is on its way to 5th instar as i type cyrrently half way though


----------



## Anonymity82

Latrodectus mactans yesterday! Fixed her leg from what it looks like.


----------



## Big B

Came home last night (was in Hawaii for seven days) to find 3 L. parahybana molts, P. goliath molt, and 2 P. fasciata molts.


----------



## Zman181

B.smithi molted today.


----------



## cmcghee358

A. metallica molted.

T. gigas molted

N. coloratovillosus molted

For only having 7 spiders I sure had a lucky saturday!

(Also increased heat and feeding, that probably had more to do with it!)

Oh and they are all spiderlings so size is unknown atm as they are hiding.


----------



## Jared781

My recent Molts...

-
May 3rd: A. geniculata - 2nd time molted in my care, I fed first time yesterday since... (2nd Molt in my care)

May 6th: C. huahini - Ill try feeding today; a week passed! Bought as 3.5" - (1st Molt in my care)

May 9th: B. vagans - One of my favorites now because, Very First T and looks amazing since last molt (2nd Molt in my care)

May 12th: A. versicolor (Acquired 1/2") - (first molt in my care)

May 14th: B. albopilosum molted this morning.. and lookin fresh 2 death!

ALL i can say is; "KEEP em comin!"


----------



## Shrike

Avicularia avicularia, molted overnight.


----------



## Anonymity82

P. murinus sometime this pass week. 2.25".


----------



## Eddie789

N. Chromatus sling molted. I found the molt this morning. Was surprised to see my first freshly molted sling!


----------



## MissChelly

My P. metallica sling molted on Mother's Day and my A. avicularia molted on the 9th... to which the molt was an unsexable one, blah!!


----------



## jbm150

My B. klaasi, and might I say, she is looking splendid indeed


----------



## HoboAustin

My P. murinus, and B. albopilosum are nice freshly molted beauties


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Wow... 70 pages. 

Anyway, my largest LP (7.5") molted today. Super excited to measure it once it gets hardened up.


----------



## vixsta

My 1cm Avicularia versicolor spiderling moulted today


----------



## jbm150

My O. dichromata female and H. maculata male


----------



## Jared781

C. cyaneopubescens molted today (May 16)... that would make 6, 1/3 of my collection, in 13 days
--


----------



## Thistles

The same P. ornata... growing like a weed!


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

My A. brocklehursti stripped for me last night.  Wife's UPS went off at 2am and I looked in on her while I was up to see her getting started.  If I didn't have work, I'd have stayed up to watch.


----------



## HoboAustin

My WC female G. rosea molted for the first time in my care last night. It molted in an awkward position, laying on it's side.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

HoboAustin said:


> My WC female G. rosea molted for the first time in my care last night. It molted in an awkward position, laying on it's side.


That's funny, my brocklehursti was half on its side (like 45 degree angle, somehow).


----------



## Jared781

P. murinus sling molted (May 17) 1st time in my care... ( Im up to 7 Molts now in 14 days )


----------



## Tweak

My new OBT that arrived on Wednesday molted in the wee hours of this morning! Wasn't expecting that so soon!


----------



## SamuraiSid

Juvie P. regalis molted last night. His current enclosure is one of those dollar store cookie containers, and he webbed it up too much. Owned him for about a month and I've never gotten a look at him. Put his whole enclosure in a large exoterra so he would come out on his own, so i could capture and rehouse. Last night I noticed he was upside down lying on the ground... guess the rehouse will have to wait for him. Hope him turns out to be a her once I get my hands on the exuvium, LOL.

my two P. irminia slings molted   Hopefully a few molts down the road I'll know if I have a date for my MF.

GBB sling molted last week. Easily doubled in size. Biggest molt I've ever seen in a T. Even beats the double molt from my L. difficilis:biggrin:

Two of my avic slings are showing signs of pre-molt, and one of my B. auratum should molt any day now.

T's are fun


----------



## Shrike

One of my P. cambidgei slings molted overnight.  This species grows like a weed!


----------



## terrariumkeeper

my H. Gigas molted yesterday it was 1 inch before the molt.


----------



## Storm76

"Iolanthe", 4th instar A. purpurea molted yesterday and is now 5th instar with quite the nice sizegain there...pictures will follow


----------



## Steatoda

My 1.5- 1.75 inch P. murinus sling molted within the past few days, and last week my Lp and P. striata molted, busy few weeks!


----------



## vixsta

My Brachypelma boehmei moulted during the night... Sneaky thing! I've been willing it moult all week 

Should be ~1 inch now 














Now waiting for my Acanthoscurria geniculata to moult...


----------



## Harvard Fairway

One of my M.robustum slings I bought from Petcenterusa is molting right now


----------



## grayzone

View attachment 103738

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Saturday, my tiny B. albo sling molted last night..... it was about 1/2 ..  was the first one to molt out of the group for me


----------



## Vilurum

Last night my A. metallica molted MF so it looks stunning now lol


----------



## DannyH

GBB currently moulting! So far it looks good.


----------



## Formerphobe

I haven't posted on here for awhile.  The past few weeks my Ts seem to have been passing around the molting pheromones...
Since 5/1:
A. seemanni
A versi x 3 (one yesterday)
B. albo
GBB almost mature female
C. elegans x 2
E. cyanognathus x 2
G. pulchripes x 2 (1.0" sling, 3+ inch female)
Homoeomma sp blue
LP - ~6" male that hadn't molted in 11 months
N. chromatus x 2 (0.25" sling, 4+ inch female)
N. coloratovillosus
H. mac pitched out it's exuvium
Both male OBTs molted - one may be mature, haven't been able to see him well yet.

I love molting parties!


----------



## Eddie789

My N. chromatus molted yesterday!


----------



## CorridorCulprit

My G.grossa matured out today.


----------



## vixsta

Woohoo! My Monocentropus balfouri moulted today 

It should be just over 1 inch but it's retreated to it's burrow so I can't see it...


----------



## Thistles

A. avicularia molted last week. Totally forgot!


----------



## Anonymity82

B. vagans sling early this morning and H. mac at some point recently. I just fed it a dead cricket 2 days ago and today I noticed the exuvia poking out of his tunnel. Just a little guy


----------



## Eddie789

My other G pulchripes molted yesterday! They are getting much bigger now from when i got them last month!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

P. cancerides sling molted sometime yesterday. 

@grayzone
That pill organizer setup is genius!!!


----------



## beaker41

My G. rosea sling molted today ! Hopefully it means I'll get to see her eat soon, of all the slings I ordered in the last batch rosey is the only shy eater.


----------



## Sweepstakes

Haven't left a report in a while... Most of the slings I acquired back in January have molted one to two times since my last report. Most were around half an inch DLP and now they are all pushing one inch with the exception of my B. boehmei  who is just a slow grower and my half inch rosie sling who refuses food and has been in premolt for a few weeks now but refuses to molt even once in my care. Baby G. rosea are the slowest growers I've ever seen!


----------



## jbm150

Just as I was leaving for work and my trip this morning, saw my emilia sprawled out on her back.  Going to be gone until Monday evening, she'll be on her own but she shouldn't have any problems.  She gon look fiiiine!


----------



## jwlp

So far 6 molts this week.

Avicularia Aviculara
Avicularia Versicolor
Grammostola Pulchripes
Eupalaestrus Campestratus
Nhandu Chromatus
Heteroscodra Maculata

Must be something in the air, hah.


----------



## emc37

3 molts this week so far:
-LP (1 to 1.4")
-M. cabocla (2.5 to 3")
-T. cupreus (.75 to 1")

M. cabocla is still burrowed away so no pics    :cry:

T. cupreus:







LP:


----------



## Tweak

My new geniculata just completed its first molt in my care! Looks like he grew ALOT!


----------



## funkymonk

My B emilia sling from 6th to 7th instar last night, 7 months to go from 5th to 6th then just 7 weeks between molts this time.


----------



## vixsta

One of my B smithi spiderlings moulted early Saturday morning (but I missed it because I was out of town :wall: ) I've been waiting for them to moult since January. I think this one's just under half an inch now. 








When I got back yesterday evening my partner told me that the A geniculata was webbing heavily 

And low and behold this morning...

A geniculata next to her moult:






A geniculata moult next to my partners hand for comparison:






And the confirmation I was hoping for! She's definitely a lady 







Must be this hot weather that brought on all these moults, they're a bit like buses....


----------



## jbm150

jbm150 said:


> Just as I was leaving for work and my trip this morning, saw my emilia sprawled out on her back.  Going to be gone until Monday evening, she'll be on her own but she shouldn't have any problems.  She gon look fiiiine!


To update, yes, she made it just fine.  And now that I'm home, just 3 days later, I find molts from the following:

L. violaceopes juvie female
P. subfusca lowland juvie male
both C. sp. Sumatran tiger juvie female AND male
T. sp. Ebony

Apparently my Ts party while I'm gone


----------



## Spinster

My B. albopilosum sling molted (second time in my care) and for the first time in my care my B. smithii molted. She looks really big and bright now:


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

P. irminia molted yesterday. Should be around 5" now.


----------



## Walk Alone

Had a perfect LP molt.  Peeeeeerfect.


----------



## thespiderguy

I have had the following molts in the last day or so:

N. Chromatus Sling Molt from 1st to 2nd instar
Green Bottle Blue Sling molt and go from 1" to 1 1/4"
OBT sling molt from 4th to 5th instar and go from 1 1/4" to over 1 1/2"

Sorry about the common names...I am going out of town for a few days and am pretty sure I will have more than 20 more molts to report then, everyone seems like they are saving up!


----------



## katgrogan

I even got to watch him flip over! Penny for size reference of what his molt was. I'll do it again with him when he's done stretching.


----------



## Zeph

A. Geniculata molted, still less than an inch, not sure which instar.  Seems 50% larger!  First molt of my collection.


----------



## grayzone

WOOHOO  about damn time.... I just checked in on my male P. regalis and hes finally molted. He Is now a mature male and is due for his honeymoon shortly.

---------- Post added 05-29-2012 at 04:10 PM ----------

Yall dont know how long ive been waiting for this. He has been in premolt since early october, and has really been pissing me off for the last month or two. Patience is Not my strong point... I raised him since a 1/2 sling (got him march of 2011) and he is now lookin like around 61/2" or so ... i will post pics when he finally comes out of his cork tube.


----------



## Thistles

P. striata sling just molted and is starting to show some nice pattern.


----------



## JungleFritz

Went down to check the spiders this AM, and found the new A. versicolor 'sling had molted. Sunday (5/27) my brand-spanking-new Hapalopus sp. Colombia molted... nearly my entire small collection has molted in the last few weeks, including the G. rosea 'sling that hasn't eaten and barely moved in months.


----------



## Vespula

It's been a fruitful couple of weeks for my little collection! 

My P. murinus molted and is looking sooo fine. 
One of my two tiny B. vagans molted, and her twin just entered premolt.
My B. smithi molted, and I was able to check to confirm she's a she.
One of my G. rosea is webbing like crazy, so I'm hoping that she molts soon.


----------



## Curious jay

My B.vagans molted yesterday I can see the molt is fully intact I just lack curved forceps to grab it with....


----------



## thespiderguy

One of my many Lasiodora Parahybana slings molted yesterday. It was first of 50 (all from the same egg sac) and I am wondering how long it will take the next 49 to follow suit...


----------



## TweedMcQueen

P. cambridgei sling molted yesterday!  I can't believe how much bigger it got.  Now to figure out how to get the exuvia out of the burrow...


----------



## Walk Alone

TweedMcQueen said:


> P. cambridgei sling molted yesterday!  I can't believe how much bigger it got.  Now to figure out how to get the exuvia out of the burrow...


He'll probably toss it out himself in a couple days.


----------



## TweedMcQueen

Walk Alone said:


> He'll probably toss it out himself in a couple days.


I have read that a lot do and he has moved it back a bit in the burrow so I am hoping it is working on it.  The burrow is right up against the edge of the enclosure so I can see everything going on in there.  Just don't want to risk injuring the sling while digging the molt out since it is sitting pretty close to it.  Just happy it made it through the molt with no problems!


----------



## Ivymike1973

My B. Albopilosum sling molted 4 days ago (from 2i to 3i I believe)
My P. Irminia sling molted some time monday night (also to 3i)

And it's not a T but my Little handi-capable Leiurus Quinquestriatus (she lost her left pedipalp in the last molt) also molted to 5i about a week ago

I will post up some pictures when I get a chance


----------



## funkymonk

My P fasciata juvi threw its exuvia out of its hide last night, 2.75 inch before molt, haven't seen it for about a month, can't wait to see it when it finally comes out on the hunt


----------



## meghanbe

Woke up this morning to find my son's G. pulchra (sold as 1.5" to 2") on its back, freshly molted. Just came home for lunch and she's flipped over so I can see a little better (she's visible but in her hide). I can't wait until she comes out and I can get a good look...she's definitely a fair amount bigger, and with a nice black abdomen. This is our first T to molt! (I just got into the hobby a couple months ago). Exciting!


----------



## funkymonk

C cyaneobubescens (GBB) juvi just this minuet pulled clear of its exuvia 2.5 inch before molt looks to be well over 3 inches now its not flipped yet so hoping to start to see the adult colours coming out


----------



## Eugene

My Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" molted today. It is now about 3.5".


----------



## jwlp

Must have been "blue" molting day.

Aphonopelma Burica (Costa Rican Bluefront) 1/2" to 3/4"
Ephebopus Cyanognathus (Blue Fang) 3/4" to 1" guess * Haven't seen it since the molt, next feeding I will get a better idea of the size. *


----------



## Hayden

My A. versi sling, Chloe, molted last night too! First time in my care.


----------



## Thistles

P. regalis molted yesterday and Aphonopelma cf burica molted 2 days ago.


----------



## Low

Subadult female B. Annitha on her back for the last 2 1/2 hours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuzukiSwift

*Gramastola Rosea*

My Chilean Rose, Genevieve, just successfully moulted! And it was in a pencil holder! =D Here's some pics

View attachment 104465
View attachment 104466


----------



## Phlerr

I had my G pulchripes molt 2 days ago then yesterday I was bout to feed my P cambridgei and it had molted too.........crazy stuff


----------



## Tweak

G. Pulchripes molting as I type wry excited since its been in Pre molt since I got it


----------



## ijmccollum

LP last night -- still under 3" but I am stilll trying to sex it -- looks M but I am hoping I am wrong.  P. pederseni and GBB over the weekend.


----------



## TweedMcQueen

A. versicolor sling.  She left her nest last night and went to the bottom of her enclosure then climbed back up and went behind a leaf.  I figured she was probably up to something.  Sure enough I got a call from my girlfriend who was removing the exuvia out of our P. cambridgei(who finally kicked it out of his burrow) enclosure and wanting to know where I wanted her to put it and in the middle of the call she goes "Oh my god!  Matt, Irwin is molting right now!"  Our versi made it out of the molt just fine.  Complete with a repaired back leg(it was previously much thinner than it's opposite and a little gimpy).  Beautiful T!


----------



## Anonymity82

A. avic! She's molting as I type but just about done. Looking good too! I better start thinking about what I'm going to put her in when she gets bigger!


----------



## Brian89

B. smithi molted and looks to be .75" now! Very glad to know it's thriving under my care - a relief!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

H. maculata molted today and my largest LP sling molted sometime this week.


----------



## HoboAustin

My Aphonopelma sp. "chiricahua" sling molted a couple days ago.


----------



## kelvintheiah

this is not a tarantula but im posting it anyway.

my 5i hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## Msh

My 4.5 in female B. emilia is just finishing up a molt, I'm pretty excited about this one.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

my a versi and my b vagans  slings molted a couple days ago.  looking lovely now!


----------



## grayzone

My male 5.5-6" male ornata is molting as we speak. I ASSUMED HIM to be pu, but i JUST got a  mature male on loan the other day thats a good 8"  time will tell if he matures with this molt or not


----------



## Saark

MY T. stirmi molted this morning! she's my first stirmi and this is her first molt since I got her in February. I peeked in her burrow last night and saw the thick mat of hairs and webbing and this morning around 7am I saw her on her back. As of now, I'm not sure how it went or if she's finished because her old skin is up on its side and between me and her so I can't see her. The molt looks empty though so we shall see!


----------



## Thistles

Another Aphonopelma cf burica just molted. So cute!


----------



## Vespula

I came back home from a week of camps and presentations to discover that my two B. vagans slings and two of my Aphonopelma sp. Flagstaff have molted! One of the Flagstaff repaired its back leg, which was missing.


----------



## charlieg

My A. geniculata molted to 1.5in and my A. metallica molted to 4in today!


----------



## MissChelly

The P. regalis sling molted 2 days ago. Still tiny as ever! Unlike the P. metallica sling who has grown a bit after it's last molt in May. O_O


----------



## Vespula

My little Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" molted today! I went to check on the ones that molted yesterday, and presto! another molt!  'Tis the season, I suppose.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

A brocklehursti molted Saturday.  Just shy of 4 weeks after the last.


----------



## AmysAnimals

My B. Auratum sling I just got on the 7th molted to my surprise.  Pretty excited about it though.  haha I went to do feeding and I couldn't feed that little guy cause it had just molted!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

my female cobalt blue, shelob, molted today.


----------



## Low

5 C. Elegans molted within 3 days of each other with the last this evening.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## iaminside

I just registered for this forum yesterday, but on sunday 6.10.12 at 3:30pm I was lucky enough to watch my Acanthoscurria geniculata molt. my guess it went from 3/4" to around 1.5". My Lasiodora parahybana has been in premolt for what seems like forever but is really only a week. im expecting any time!


----------



## ScarecrowGirl

My 10 year old G. rosea molted night before last, surprised me! Now I have a large t skin to scare people with! Muahahahaha!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

my b boehmi molted last night.


----------



## sbullet

p. striata molted today, around 2pm central.  A good 4'' but the folio stripe is still dark... should it clear up next molt?


----------



## pnshmntMMA

Female OBT ~3-4". My big female LP ~5-6"+


----------



## Jester

My G. pulchra molted two days ago. Was 2" before, not sure what he is now but he looks significantly larger.


----------



## Thistles

Vespula said:


> My little Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" molted today! I went to check on the ones that molted yesterday, and presto! another molt!  'Tis the season, I suppose.


 One of my boyfriend's did 2 days ago, too. I wonder if they're sac mates? He has another due to molt soon. They're just tiny slings now.

I had the world's fastest-growing P. ornata molt again last night. Seriously, this little guy is off the hook.


----------



## Vespula

Thistles said:


> One of my boyfriend's did 2 days ago, too. I wonder if they're sac mates? He has another due to molt soon. They're just tiny slings now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when it was hatched? Mine came from a sac that hatched August 19 of last year. It would be so cool to find one of little Pechka's sacmates!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thistles

Vespula said:


> Do you know when it was hatched? Mine came from a sac that hatched August 19 of last year. It would be so cool to find one of little Pechka's sacmates!


 I don't know, sorry! They're about an inch now. Pechka is a much cuter name than "christmas tree butt" though!

My formerly 4" G. pulchra molted last night. It's a girl! Still waiting to see how much bigger she got.


----------



## Storm76

P. pulcher molted today, saw the legs sticking out of it's hide for a short moment, totally transparent


----------



## le-thomas

In the past 3 days, I've had:
4x Heterothele villosella
1x Pterinochilus murinus
1x Lasiodora difficilis
1x Ceratogyrus darlingi
1x Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## jwlp

Poecilotheria Miranda (2.5" to roughly 3.25")


----------



## ArachnoWolf

My little A. Avic finally  molted today, been waiting for a few months  
Love how brightly black she/he is now. Couldn't sex with the molt though, it was all "chewed" up.


----------



## Formerphobe

B. albiceps (female!) and Homoeomma sp blue Peru (still unsexed molt muncher)


----------



## poisoned

GBB, previously about 2", haven't seen it's current size yet


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

both my obt and my l parahybana molted today.


----------



## jwlp

Avicularia Diversipes (1.25" to 1.5")


----------



## cmcghee358

freedumbdclxvi said:


> both my obt and my l parahybana molted today.


My LP molted today too! S/He's gotta be close to 2.5"+ inches


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

cmcghee358 said:


> My LP molted today too! S/He's gotta be close to 2.5"+ inches


sweet!  mine is not so big just yet.  but soon! 

---------- Post added 06-17-2012 at 11:45 AM ----------

my p fasciata molted during the night.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

and apparently my m balfouri has molted as well.  knew it was in premolt, but it must have started early this morning.


----------



## Artaeshia

*Surprise molt from B. albopilosum*

I knew she was in premolt, but I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon! I don't think she's got much bigger, more chunky, I LOVE chunky T's haha! But I was hoping she would get a bit larger, nevermind I still love her! My first ever T 
















I still think it's bloomin' amazing how something so big can emerge from something so teeny


----------



## TweedMcQueen

My G. pulchripes finally pulled the trigger on it's molt!  It has been in premolt for a bit now and this morning I woke up to find it on it's back in it's burrow.  Shortly after noon it was all finished with no complications.  First time I have got to watch one of my Ts actually go through it instead of just finding the evidence.  Also found an old exuvia in my tiny B. albopilosum's enclosure today, it managed to have a stealth molt at some point.


----------



## oeanone

My .5 in A. purpurea molted today. Waiting for it  to harden before i measure.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

LP sling molted today.


----------



## PrettyHate

Major molting going on around here. A. avic molted last week and B. smithi AND G. rosea both molting today. B. smithi is just a sling and she finished up quickly. The G. rosea though is at least 10 yrs old and she is taking quite a while- she has been on her back for 3+ hours and hasnt even started kicking her legs out...Keeping my fingers crossed for this girl. She is my favorite.


----------



## poisoned

Yay, two days after my GBB, I woke up and saw my A. versi sling on top of it's old exuvium.


----------



## Mara

Came home yesterday to find my G. pulchripes juvie freshly molted. It got quite a bit bigger.
Seems to be a male though.


----------



## InvisibleFishie

Griz, L. parahybana molted again. He/she has definitely gotten bigger and is showing darker coloration.


----------



## AngryMothNoises

Woke up this morning to find my 0.5 H.mac sling molted into a 0.75 sling! I didn't even know it was in pre-molt! (other then it not eating. I just got it. So I thought it was to stressed to eat)

Still not sure what gender it still. This is also my first T that's molted in my care.


----------



## Tweak

My p. Metallica sling molted last night! It went from 1.5" to close to the 2" mark. Very excited about this molt bc it went from that duller blue the little ones have to the more vibrant blue of adulthood and pretty surprised at the size it gained!


----------



## sbullet

A. purpurea sling molted to just under an inch.  Now if only it would EAT.  hflahdflajrhflrjhl


----------



## Tmobo

G. Pulchripes pre and post molts from yesterday and today.


----------



## iaminside

after 3 weeks in pre molt, my L.p. molted this afternoon. i first noticed it around 11:30am by 2pm she was on her feet.


----------



## Low

Lasiodora difficilis....gained quite a bit of size...most likely female

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayzone

my mystery OW sling molted today.. got some awesome growth too.. check it out here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?232637-Need-some-help-please/page3 in post 37 and on... Any guesses toward id are greatly appreciated (please at least have a clue tho lol)


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

my n chromatus is in the midst of molting.


----------



## poisoned

B. albopilosum sling finished it's molt a few minutes ago


----------



## DeidraDisaster

My h. lividum just flipped over on her back about two hours ago.  Hooray, I've been waiting for her to molt for almost a month!!  Pics after she is finished, I think that's in order.


----------



## cerialkiller

My golden knee molted 2 days ago he's now 2.5 inches, 

where am I ??


----------



## RyTheTGuy

I just checked on my G. pulchripes, theres a molt in there! Awesome! he/she is getting so dark. Its about 1.25-1.5" Been waiting for my pulchipes slings to molt for a while now.


----------



## AngryMothNoises

My versicolor sling molted to day! Its now an inch!


----------



## Ivymike1973

Just got back from a camping trip and found my OBT webbed up in the corner with her exuvium. Can't see her well enough to see how much she has grown yet. My Ceratogyrus darlingi sling had also molted and my Parabuthus transvaalicus had molted. My B. vagans sling molted last week as well. 

My OBT






My C. darlingi






Pics aren't the greatest but I don't want to disturb them to take better ones


----------



## Storm76

A. purpurea "Iolanthe" molted just a few hrs ago and looks like having lost it's sling colors (abdomen with NO white stripes anymore) plus looking around 2" now. *happydance* Posting pictures once he/she has hardened, don't want to stress the T out, just only took the molt out. Interesting sidenote: This one is now a 6th instar.


----------



## meghanbe

My (suspected male) Avicularia avicularia molted this morning. He had just finished up right before I left for work. I'm anxious to get a better look at him when I get home...he's a subadult and I've had him for only six weeks or so. I'm hoping I don't find a MM waiting for me.


----------



## jwlp

Brachypelma Smithi (2.25" to 2.5")

From this:




To this:


----------



## meghanbe

Just got home from work and found my A. versicolor sling molting as well (my A. avicularia subadult molted this morning)! For only having 6 spiders, I'm surprised to have two molt in the same day. Both my Avics, too! I officially declare today "Avicularia molting day"!


----------



## AmysAnimals

My little Hapalopus sp. "Colombia large" molted today! Very pretty.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love this T.


----------



## Theist 17

My G. pulchripes sling was flipping when I left for the movies this afternoon, and now she (maybe, the exuvium was tiny) is drying out in her burrow. Previous size was about 1 1/4", so maybe 1.75 now?


----------



## Thistles

OBT just molted. Amy, that's a gorgeous little Hapalopus!


----------



## jwlp

Nhandu Chromatus (1.5" to 1.75")

Fresh after a molt (colors are starting to come in nice):


----------



## funkymonk

My A genniculata sling from 4th to 5th Instar yesterday.


----------



## Msh

My H. lividium just molted out MM.


----------



## jwlp

Poecilotheria Pederseni (1.25" to 1.5")


----------



## jwlp

Psalmopoeus Cambridgei (.75" to 1"-1.25")


----------



## melijoc

A. Geniculata from 5 inches to 5.75

---------- Post added 06-24-2012 at 10:13 AM ----------

A. Geniculata from 5 inches to 5.75


----------



## AngryMothNoises

My P.cambridgei molted to day. The little sling went from 1inch to 1.25


----------



## jwlp

Acanthoscurria Geniculata (3.5" to 4.25"-4.5")

I had a chance to see the whole thing. Enjoy the slideshow.


----------



## jwlp

Acanthoscurria Geniculata molt cont.


----------



## jwlp

Avicularia Versicolor (.75" to 1")
Poecilotheria Subfusca Lowland (1" to 1.25")

Versi shortly after the molt:


----------



## jbm150

My Borneo black and brocklehursti ladies molted today.  I can't wait to see the Borneo black, gonna be lookin amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

One of my P. cams molted overnight.  This species grows like a weed and has an appetite to match.


----------



## Tweak

My b. albo just molted again! I have a tender spot for this little guy bc he was the first to molt in my care and now it's the first to molt for the second time in my care for what it's worth


----------



## ArachnoWolf

My OBT sling molted today


----------



## grayzone

my 6.5" female ornata molted this morning.. pics to come


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Not sure when exactly it was, but my h minx molted very recently.  She was out for a stroll showing off her beautiful new self.


----------



## grayzone

not posting the same pics twice, but if you care to see my ornata she is here > http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?5939-Genus-Poecilotheria/page203 <  she is 3/16" shy of 8".. before her molt she was 6.5" ... A LOT more growth than expected

---------- Post added 06-28-2012 at 11:24 PM ----------

you can still see her carapace in the photos if you look carefully.. notice the size difference?

---------- Post added 06-28-2012 at 11:25 PM ----------

bottom left corner of my 2nd pic


----------



## Armpit

lunashimmer said:


> Taco, my juvie G. pulchripes, is in pre-molt!


i have a G. pulchripes named Taco, too! he's no bigger than my pinky nail.


checked on my G. pulchra sling that i've left alone for a couple days and was pleasantly surprised to see it molted! i got her last thursday via net bugs. awesome little spider. lost the molt, but i took about 8million photos. the definition change in her carapace is significant, and she's definitely darker. 

i have absolutely no idea what gender either of these Ts are, im just pretending.


----------



## Tweak

My p. rufilata is molting right now was I type! It was nice enough to do it an hour before I leave for vacation for a week


----------



## grayzone

nice^ should have plenty time to recover, stress free, and you'll be back just in time to attempt feeding


----------



## Tweak

grayzone said:


> nice^ should have plenty time to recover, stress free, and you'll be back just in time to attempt feeding


Very true too bad I can't say the same about 3 others in my collection who are in heavy pre molt and will undoubtedly molt the day before I get back so I both miss it and can't feed them haha


----------



## 8legs2fangs

the rev moulted today! im at my dads but my mom says he did! cant wait to see him on wednesday! wonder what his colours will be and how big hes gotten! first moult since ive got him


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My p irminia molted today.


----------



## lyng74

My GBB sling molted this afternoon and I missed it! Aaarrrgghh...


----------



## Big B

I am a bit behind so this list covers the last  two weeks.
N. chromatus, 3 Euthalus. blue, 3 L. parahybana, C. brachyramosa, P. crassipes, N coloravillosus, 2 P. lugardi and A. diversipes. Now I just needto start sexing them.


----------



## poisoned

T. eleneae is molting at the moment


----------



## Vespula

My juvie Brachypelma vagans molted today! I got to watch most of it. She molted upright, and i was kind of worried, but everything went great! I was also able to confirm that she is female!


----------



## Anonymity82

My little H. mac baby! What a species! I'm loving these OW tarantulas! Well, except when it's time to rehouse them that is.


----------



## HoboAustin

The A. urticans molted a couple days ago


----------



## GregorSamsa

E. cyanognathus, about 2" 

Most likely female but not definite yet.


----------



## poisoned

GregorSamsa said:


> E. cyanognathus, about 2"


How long did it take between previous molt and this one? Just being curious about their molting frequency at this size.


----------



## maxxxieee

My L. Difficilis (Leo) molted yesterday!  Took awhile, but all went well and he looks fantastic.  My goodness he's getting huge....  Posting some pics in the gallery.


----------



## Shrike

P. Cambridgei.  Getting big


----------



## SlingSlang

My Juvie H Mac molted yesterday, I'm wait for her to move her molt from the den, only had her a week! Also my 6" LP is in heavy premolt! How big do ya think he'll get?


----------



## MourningGory

G. Rosea molted yesterday for the first time since coming into my possession. Very hairy and adorable!


----------



## NickC4

just had my g rosea molt and boy does she look gorgeous! this is her second molt while in my possession.


----------



## AmysAnimals

My first instar LP just molted overnight.  =P  About time!


----------



## XrustyjamesX

My female H. Lividum molted Sunday night. Made it to about 4" or so? Kinda hard to tell size yet but her adult colors are showing through now!


----------



## Ivymike1973

One of my B. Albopilosum slings molted 3 days ago. The other one molted yesterday. My L. nigerrimum also molted but I have no idea how big she is now as she hides in her burrow all the time but I was super stoked to see the exuvium in her enclosure


----------



## grayzone

my "gravid" G. rosea is on her back as i type. 
ive had her for exactly 1 year (well a year yesterday i believe) and she supposedly molted a few months before acquiring her from a relative


----------



## HoboAustin

My H. maculata molted a couple days ago. It seems to grow at the same rate as the obt I have. They are almost exactly the same size.


----------



## Skeri

One of my favorite Ts in my current collection, my P. striata, is molting for the first time in my care. This is awesome, because this is the first time ive actually gotten to witness the molting process first hand. Usually I just wake up, find a molt, and think darn I missed it. She was pretty big previous to this molt, and i'm curious as to how big she will be now. I'll go about measuring her in about two weeks. Needless to say I am a happy T owner right now 

Also getting pretty decent at this whole ventral sexing stuff. I took a look at the exuvium and found lady parts ^-^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned

I'm not sure, but it looks like too many legs are in my E. cyanognathus's burrow


----------



## Storm76

One of my two A. amazonica ("Manaus") is currently right in the process of doing so, back later, need to keep watching. Just started pulling out the legs...!


----------



## poisoned

poisoned said:


> I'm not sure, but it looks like too many legs are in my E. cyanognathus's burrow


Sadly, exuvium was too damaged to try sexing


----------



## Storm76

Just found out that my P. irminia spiderling molted again, too. Getting big and still looking very female. Gonna rehouse that one probably the day after tomorrow when it's hardened up for a good part and see if I can get the molt out intact...


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

E. cyanognathus yesterday and my new OBT as well.


----------



## Tweak

I just got back from vacation and my obt and my geniculata both molted while I was away!


----------



## Ivymike1973

My P. irmia sling molted yesterday and also my Lq surprised me with a molt to 5i.


----------



## Tweak

My blue fang was nice enough to wait til I got home to molt and just completed doing so


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

A. brocklehursti molted this morning, exactly one month since last molt.


----------



## meghanbe

My MF Eupalaestrus campestratus molted this morning. I woke up to find a very strange shadow inside her cork bark round hide, where she's been sealed up for weeks.    I can't wait until she emerges and I can check out her new suit.


----------



## Skeri

P metallica sling molted for the first time since I got it. P. metallica sling premolt is EXTREMELY obvious.


----------



## lyng74

A string of molts for the past few days, I'm so happy! 

Two days ago, my N. chromatus sling molted. Yesterday, it was my B. smithi's turn, as well as my C. marshalli, which hasn't come out of its burrow yet (I can't wait!). This morning when I checked, my C. fasciatum molted too, which was totally unexpected. And just a few hours ago, my G. pulchripes finished molting (it was in premolt the longest!)


----------



## funkymonk

Just came home from work to find my G pulchra has shed inside its hide, was 3.75 inches before molt & been in pre-molt for at least 4 months, can't wait to see it out and about again. Last molt was in May 2011 a very slow growing T.


----------



## GregorSamsa

G. pulchra is working on it- on her side...


----------



## TreF68

My G. pulchripes sling appears to have molted recently. It no longer has a dark abdomen, and it looks bigger. There is no sign of its molt though, which seems kind of strange. Is it normal for a spider to hide its molt? I imagine it could have burried it in the substrate.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My B albopilosum and G pulchripes both molted.


----------



## meghanbe

For whatever reason, I hadn't checked on my G. pulchra today, until just now. She refused her last two meals and has been webbing like crazy, so I figured a molt was coming, but as she was 2" and last molted 5/31, I honestly didn't think she'd do it so quickly. Alas, a month and a half later, she's just molted for the second time in my care. Overachiever!


----------



## Taysha

Well last night my B. albopilosum molted. I had just gotten her but it looks like she went from about 1.5 to just over two inches. Also this is a bit of topic but I also saw a garden spider in molt outside of my house


----------



## RJ2

I think my pokie ladies have been chatting it up together. P.ornata, P.subfusca, P.miranda. in that order over the last 3 days!


----------



## Phlerr

My GBB sling molted today and I swear it seemed to almost double in size. Here's a few pics, sorry they were taken with my phone. For your enjoyment  :


----------



## tarantulalover9

my B. Smithi molted today she was 3.5 inches and I have yet to measure her but will later


----------



## Skeri

M. balfouri molted today. I'm going to attempt to sex the molt. ^-^


----------



## Armpit

my 1/2 G. pulchripes sling molted today, unsure of size but he seems to have doubled.


----------



## Formerphobe

B. albiceps - another female!
Homoeomma sp blue 'Peru' - strongly suspect female.


----------



## ThrunThru

My G.Pulchra has shed again yesterday morning and my A.Avic is shedding right now after about 18 months of waiting!!! I can't wait 'till she's done!!! 
I'll give the measurements as soon as I am able.

XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

One of my P. metaliica females and a P. pederseni. I'm thinking the pederseni is a girl now as well, never seen a boy with an only white stripe down its back 

Another P. met just flipped on its back  Hopefully I can get a sex on this one finally!!!

Also, just saw my P. murinus with some new clothes... It's been a good day of molting for me!


----------



## Tweak

My G. pulchripes molted that night bit has yet to come out of hiding so I can't be sure on size just yet


----------



## Thistles

RJ2 said:


> I think my pokie ladies have been chatting it up together. P.ornata, P.subfusca, P.miranda. in that order over the last 3 days!


 Yeah, I think it's like when girls all get up to go to the restroom together.

Busy week! L. violaceopes, P. striata, P. irminia, P. murinus and H. maculata sling. Whee!


----------



## maxxxieee

Lars (Avicularia Metallica) molted yesterday!  (07/15/12)  He's gorgeous now! From about 2" to now maybe 2 1/2 - 3" or so...  (he has not stretched out yet)  Colors sure are gorgeous!


----------



## iaminside

my 1/4" l.p. molted today (or last night). havnt seen it for weeks. about damn time though!


----------



## cmcghee358

N. coloratovillosus molted. 5th molt in my care. Should put him around 7i
A. metallica molted. Looks to be about 1.5" ish, finally got his pink toes too.
A. versicolors molted 2 days apart from each other this week

GBB and A. purpurea in premolt


----------



## meghanbe

I'm not exactly sure _when_ she molted, but my P. cambridgei was FINALLY out on the side of her deli cup today, markedly bigger than the last time I'd seen her (which was weeks ago, fleetingly). She hadn't eaten pretty much since I first got her, so I'd suspected premolt, but seeing her today confirmed it. I dropped a mealworm into her enclosure (she'd fled to her burrow by then) and she immediately ran back out and grabbed it. Her legs are fuzzier and I'm finally seeing a little orange. I love this little girl (hopefully). Her brother appears to be on his back right now (though it's a bit hard to tell, since his burrow is beneath a piece of cork bark and he could just be sticking to it).


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P cambridgei molted today.


----------



## le-thomas

C. darlingi molted yesterday. It's now literally 10 times the size it was when I got it in April and is starting to have a horn bud on the carapace. Possibly my favorite species.


----------



## meghanbe

Sweet! Having spotted my freshly molted P. cambridgei, I decided to check on its twin and found it molting inside its burrow.


----------



## poisoned

my B. smithi is on its back at the moment


----------



## poisoned

And, I think it's a female.


----------



## kwacky

My new P. Ornata

Bought it on Tuesday.  Molted today.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Sometime in the past week, Acanthoscurria sp. 

She's about 5"


----------



## Boyd Blizard

Totally pleased. Came home from work today to find my L. Difficilis had molted. Exuvium is 4" DLS. But what I did not expect and was so pleased to see was my A.versi. that was about 2-1/2 to 3" has also molted. That came as quite a surprise. Nonetheless her colors, very visible inside her tunnel web, are absolutely stunning. The most beautiful spider I have ever seen with my own eyes. Will take some picks and post soon. Awesome spider.


----------



## Thistles

Today is the day that my little Mr. Versicolor put on his boxing gloves and became a big Mr. Versicolor. Mazel Tov!


----------



## Storm76

One of my A. versi slings molted last night again, getting bigger now


----------



## TreF68

My B. Boehmei molted and boy did it grow its about 1.25 inches now.! Prior to this molt it was just a tan colored guy with a black spot on its abdomen. Now its really dark except for where the orange/red is going to be on his legs; it is tan there. Still no real color yet, but its definitely a step in the right direction.

Also, I bought a B. albopilosum today, and it shed for me tonight. I thought it looked to be in premolt. Its only about .5 inches still though haha


----------



## poisoned

A. versicolor molted


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My juvie female P murinus and my A versi sling both molted today.


----------



## Phlerr

My P cambridgei (Lola) molted yesterday. Absolutely gorgeous T


----------



## Thistles

P. regalis sling molted and now has its adult colors!


----------



## funkymonk

My Juvi B smithi molted out yesterday on my birthday its now a solid 4 inches and confirmed female yippee...


----------



## SBeekman

My T. Stirmi molted last wednesday. Chance would have it that day was the first time a certain ladyfriend visited me, so she could 'enjoy' the process along with me.  She's looking a lot less black compared to the first few days after the previous molt.


----------



## kelvintheiah

my b. albopilosum. <3 he/she's about 2inches DLS. <3


----------



## Formerphobe

Aphonopelma seemanni.  It is noticeably more blue, and is currently very busy shredding its molt....  AARRGGHH!!


----------



## AmysAnimals

Just as I suspected my A. versicolor has molted today.  =)  

It was actually finishing up molting this morning so I don't know how much it grew.


----------



## obtenthusiast

I had 5 Obts molt last week my pulchra and lp are due anytime now and my sun tiger is showing signs I have an hentzi that molted two weeks ahoy too I think my spiders are syncing molts. Lol


----------



## grayzone

likely due to them all being housed in same conditions (for the most part) and fed roughly the same time.. Congrats to you , and to ALL of you who have had ts with successful molts lately


----------



## poisoned

obtenthusiast said:


> I had 5 Obts molt last week my pulchra and lp are due anytime now and my sun tiger is showing signs I have an hentzi that molted two weeks ahoy too I think my spiders are syncing molts. Lol


Mine are also in some kind of sync. It seems like they molt on hot days.


----------



## obtenthusiast

Just got home my rufilata is just finishing her molt  made my day better


----------



## gottarantulas

In the past 2 weeks (including today), I have had 4 out of 5 Iridopelma hirsutum slings molt.


----------



## tjrd83

All five of my b. albopilosom slings and my a. Metallica


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P ornata molted today.


----------



## Legion09

My 1/4 inch Lp sling molted at some point yesterday.  Was a bad-ish molt with leg IV stuck inside the molt.  Did my damnedest to help him out of it, successfully, but the leg was already a goner.  It's flat looking and curled up and over his abdomen.  I can only assume he'll shed it at some point.  as for size, he might be 1/3rd of an inch now, if very stretched maybe a half inch...not sure yet, wasn't worried about size and I figure he needs his post molt relaxing now. lol


----------



## AmysAnimals

Not sure when but i just noticed my A. urticans molted.


----------



## Formerphobe

N. chromatus
N. coloratovillosus
B. albopilosum
and one of the P. scrofa that just arrived today from the ATS Conference.  (Thank you Jamie!)


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

Yay, one of my L. violaceopes just molted  a good 2" now!!!


----------



## Thistles

A. cf burica molted sometime recently. I just saw him come out of his burrow tonight for the first time in 2 weeks or so. I think my P. ornata is in premolt, too!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

Just found four freshly molted Avicularia versicolors, and my female Ephebopus murinus molted the other day.


----------



## MaskFac3

My brachypelma smithi moulted yesterday \^_^/


----------



## obtenthusiast

Yay my lp successfully molted today! Waiting on my pulchra and p. irminia now.


----------



## cmcghee358

I have a very heavy premolt LP. Guesstimating the upcoming molt will make her 8i.

Also I have set-up a camera to record it. If I can get a video I'll speed it up/time lapse it. Luckily I'm off work this week so I have nothing better to do than sit around and check on her every 30 mins


----------



## Storm76

Homoeomma sp. "blue" molted last night, pics / vid in my pic-thread...


----------



## kwacky

My Klugi:-

Pre-






Molt:-






Post:-


----------



## z32upgrader

I got my first tarantula molt ever from my P. cambridgei who seems to have grown by 50%!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

P. regalis today. Looks to be a good 2.5" to 3" now.


----------



## poisoned

B. albopilosum did it yesterday. It's about 1.5"


----------



## Storm76

One of the A. amazonica "Manaus" last night...


----------



## Anonymity82

I bought my H. mac and got the A. avic as a freebie. I'm pretty sure the H. mac is dead, it sits in the icu while I await a bad smell, but the A. avic has just molted again. I'm sad for the H. mac but happy about the Avic.


----------



## Smaughunter

B boehmei last night


----------



## cmcghee358

So my little LP finally molted. I think she's starting to grow up. Believe she's now in the "juvi" phase. See the link to the video. 

As most terrestrials she didn't give me ideal viewing conditions. So this was shot through a smudged 1.5"x1.5" window. Time lapsed to 5:45, total molting time ~3 hours.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU9CAVqla9c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My M robustum and L parahybana both molted.


----------



## S2000

GBB sling last night


----------



## Skeri

P. regalis molted today.


----------



## HoboAustin

The A. versicolor sling molted a few hours ago, it's so blue that I could give it a hug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

P. cambridgei and A. versicolor juvies molted last night


----------



## grayzone

T. cupreus sling.. today or last nigh..


----------



## Vespula

One of my G. rosea is molting right now! Been needing a molt from this one.


----------



## gottarantulas

My tiny C.ritae sling.


----------



## AngryMothNoises

My H.mac sling molted. When from .5 to an inch! Sadly. It died shortly after.


----------



## Vespula

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> My H.mac sling molted. When from .5 to an inch! Sadly. It died shortly after.


Oh, no! I'm so sorry for your loss! What happened?


----------



## AngryMothNoises

Vespula said:


> Oh, no! I'm so sorry for your loss! What happened?


I got home from a trip. Then I went to check on my Ts. And noticed there was a cricket in there I though I had removed in its vial! I was so upset with my self. So I guess the cricket got to it while it was still soft. I quickly got the cricket out. But it was all ready in a death curl. The H.mac was my dream tarantula so I like cried for a good hour or two over the fact that I was stupid and forgot to take it out before I left the day, and that it died.

But thank you.


----------



## Crickeylynn

My G. pulchripes sling molted today. She is growing so fast. So far all I've seen from her is a few legs. Hopefully she will show herself soon.


----------



## Jessie

My B. boehmei was in the throes of molting when we left for work this morning. It's my first spider to molt since I got into the hobby back in January.


----------



## Ben247

My L. Parahybana sling molted today he's roughly over 1 inch now. He/She was my first tarantula molt ever! Now it's time for either my P. regalis sling or B. vagans sling can't wait!


----------



## HoboAustin

The Aphonopelma sp. "chiricahua" is currently laying on it's back as I type. Also at least 6 of the Latrodectus hesperus slings have molted to 2nd instar or above.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My T ockerti molted today.


----------



## mastercave

my newly acquired female p irminia (just received her today!)


----------



## Gilberator

My B. albo molted today!!! Been blocked in her burrow for over a month. About time!!!!


----------



## jbm150

My new little M. balfouri finally decided to molt...and tis a she!


----------



## Storm76

One of the 3 A. purpureas molted into 7th instar today morning - now with adult colors (Pic in my picthread)! AWESOME!


----------



## uncle charlie

Since this is my first reply to this post I will mention the molts in the past 7 days.

1x M robustum
2x P metallica
1x A versicolor
1x C cyaneopubescens 

Its been a very good week

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkymonk

Both my A genniculata & H gigas slings molted today while I was at work, both from 5th to 6th instar double whammy!


----------



## poisoned

P. irminia molted two days ago and P. regalis molted today


----------



## Tweak

My OBT sling molted just now and is now approaching 3 inches! What an amazing shade of orange


----------



## poisoned

Yay, my C. cyaneopubescens also molted today


----------



## Gaherp

Two of the Phormictopes canceroides molted out of the 3rd instar today, and one of the avicularia versi's also.


----------



## Tweak

My p. metallica molted while I was at te hamburg show I'd say it's 3.5" now!


----------



## Brian89

My B. smithi molted! Went from 1/2" to a full 1"!


----------



## obtenthusiast

Hey everyone!! Congrats on all the successful molts this week!! I've had a pretty good molt week too wed I had my G. Rosea and G. Rosea flame phase molt.  yesterday saw that two of my Obts freshly molted and today my G. Pulchra and my P. irminia molted!!! The pulchra is beautiful first time I've seen her all velvet black.


----------



## jamesmc087

Just got to watch my p murinus  molt what an amazing thing to see and my p irminia molted some time last night. The p irminias colours are just some thing my favorite t by far. 

James McCabe


----------



## le-thomas

Heterothele villosella juvenile.


----------



## meghanbe

My P. platyomma molted today. Hooray! I can't get a good view yet because he's way back in his hide, but it looks like he grew significantly.


----------



## Tweak

I got home just in time to see my 3" M.balfouri flipped over and about to molt! Good thing too because the spot it chose didn't have enough clearance for it to molt cleanly so I carefully removed the lid and was able to snap this shot:


----------



## Crickeylynn

My Aphonopelma anax (Texas Tan) has been molting today.  This is the weirdest T ever.  She/He eats crickets on its back, but molts upright.  I am keeping an eye on her, she had difficulty getting the last leg out.  I hope she is ok.


----------



## Thistles

My P. ornata molted sometime over the weekend. I've never had a T grow so fast.


----------



## Tweak

My new Chilobrachys sp."guangxiensis" I got Saturday (much thanks an praise to arachnidsRVA) is molting right now too soon to judge the size growth


----------



## taraction

g. pulchra and m. balfouri both molted this past week~


----------



## Smeagol57

Lasiodora parahybana! Over 3 inches now! And confirmed female! Ecstatic!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My B albopilosum sling molted today.


----------



## James501

I had a Damon diadema molt over the weekend and my Poecilotheria striata on Monday... What a beast she is too!! When she's out of her hide I'll post pics.


----------



## beaker41

My T. Stirmi molted and I caught it hitting the waterbowl for a little refreshment soon after


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P fasciata molted today.


----------



## VickyChaiTea

I walked into my room thinking "She better molt or eat MOLT OR EAT ALREADY" (referring to my G. rosea)

Lo and behold, a molt! Took me totally by surprise. I mean I figured she was in premolt but was not really sure other than she wasn't eating. So I murdered the cricket in there and removed the molt. Currently thinking of ways to prank the household with it.


----------



## Piddleysmith

Woooo, my p.regalis sling molted today. Havn't had a good look at him yet as when I went to retrieve the skin he ran straight back in his burrow. He was about two centimetres before, he's called rajesh, named after the shy Indian scientist from the big bang theory. Here's a pic of the molted skin:


----------



## Crickeylynn

Did my nightly check last night and discover my tiny little Euathlus sp. Red (Korra) molted. So happy. She is one of my favorites. Might actually be .25 inch now.


----------



## James501

Well my female Poecilotheria ornata finished moulting this afternoon.  must be 7" now!


----------



## LV-426

Pamphobeteus sp. 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My H gigas molted today.


----------



## funkymonk

My A versicolor sling some time today while I was at work from 3rd to 4th instar


----------



## grayzone

i woke yesterday to discover my roughly 3.5" female Lp molted while i was sleeping. Females sure dont grow as fast as males.. She only appears to have gained a half inch or so, but ive yet to take an actual measurement


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Did my usual check before bed, and my GBB was in the midst of molting.


----------



## sbullet

0.1 P. striata just flipped on its back.

8:00p.m. 
8/1012

2 months exactly since last molt.


----------



## poisoned

T. elenae molted today, this guy is growing fast


----------



## Ludedor24

I had a couple today , My 4'' male B.boehmei and 3'' female A.chalcodes


----------



## Storm76

A. geniculata last night  Got big...in size AND temper...geez...


----------



## persistent

had 2 P. striata and one of the H. mac slings molt last night


----------



## Skeri

A. versicolor molted

a leg got stuck despite the proper conditions it was in but luckily a wet paintbrush and some tweezers got it off with ease and without injuring the leg.


----------



## Skeri

Looks like both of my L. violaceopes molted, but only one molt was retrievable


----------



## toxic667

Ruby did  (B Smithi)


----------



## RyTheTGuy

My B. smithi is molting as I type this. Picture is an hour or so ago. She is half way out now. will get more pictures.







Update:


----------



## MikeInNC

I was just about to go to bed (8/14/12 at about 11:00pm) when I thought, "I'm sure nothing's going on, and I hate to bother them, but I'll go see if the T's are out-and-about."

T's are in an IKEA bookshelf - one has the  top shelf, one the shelf below.  

Shelf-above T, nothing going on.  I think he/she's waiting for her Friday feeding.

Bottom T.........  Ummmm......  There's two T's in his/her hide.  Hold on!  He/she molted overnight (after eating this past Friday) and now there's a T with brighter spinnerettes (that's all I can make out - lol) and "Old T".

That was quick!  I never got to see the sideways/upside down act.  This T was, BTW, the one that wasn't eating for a while.  The fact that he/she ate this past Friday threw me off once I saw into the hide tonight.

So, what do I do to get the old exo-skeleton out of the hide?  Is it a potential mold/mildew/mite issue?  I know I cannot disturb the T for two weeks (and have marked the feeding calendar for this T to note his/her situation).

After two weeks, do I disturb the T by ripping up it's hide to access the exo?  Or???

Thanks for any feedback.

Also - I don't know if others have felt this (and I haven't read any of the other posts in this 90 page thread) but it feels almost like being a daddy - LOLOL

Later!

-Mike in NC


----------



## panterafreak21

After about four months maybe longer my obt finally molted. havent got a full on look yet but from what i can see she is very orange


----------



## AngryMothNoises

P.cambedgei sling molted this morning! Infact.... The hole time I was sitting at the desk were all my Ts are and yet I didn't notice it molt. XD

Its way over an inch now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon83

Despite my b.boehmei juvie only eating last week I found her lying on her back last night. There was an anxious 4 hours on my part of her not making any kind of movement but eventually she started flexing and all went well. This was my first time watching a t of substantial size molt and it was an amazing experience...whoever had her before powerfed the hell out of he and so she seems to have grown a LOT.


----------



## Legion09

My A. versicolor molted this morning.  was .75 inches...not sure his current size as she's still curled and moving ever so slightly....seems like he's eating the molt too...>.<...


----------



## Bugmom

Yay! My first post in the molt thread!

Pogo the Togo (Heteroscodra maculata) sling molted sometime between 7:30 am and 11 am today. I haven't seen him yet as he's hiding in his burrow, but I found the exuvium shoved in a corner of his enclosure when I came home for lunch.
View attachment 107125
View attachment 107126


----------



## annabelle

My A. versicolor molted a couple days ago!

Went from this...





To this!






I didn't expect him to get his adult colors so fast!! :love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharno

My P. metallica sling molted last night, "toki."


----------



## Storm76

2nd A. purpurea molted into 7th instar with nearly complete adult coloration! AWESOME!


----------



## cmack91

My _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ molted some time last night:biggrin: it's probably a hair over 1" now. I will get pictures later of the two molts I have (including this one) and him so everyone can see the growth rate.

Edit: my _Pterinochilus murinus_ should also be molting very soon, I can feel it lol.


----------



## z32upgrader

My G. pulchripes molted sometime during the last few days.  He/she dug to the bottom of the deli cup and closed itself in.  I finally dug it out today for a pleasant surprise!
Before and after.
View attachment 107153

View attachment 107152


----------



## persistent

14-16 august:
3x Poecilotheria miranda
1x Poecilotheria striata
2x Heterscodra maculata


----------



## thespiderguy

I had 9 Pink Salmon Bird Eaters molt in the last few days...

Also 1 P. Metallica molted. Still no adult colors yet...

Also had my B Bohemei molt into a mature male. Exciting!


----------



## RyTheTGuy

Had one of my G.pulchripes molt. Starting to get these adult colors.


----------



## Tarantell

My A.Anax molted today and my P.Irminia and G.Pulchripes molted yesterday.


----------



## MarkmD

I had my A,minatrix molt last week and my L,Parahybana last month and looks to be in pre-molt now.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My N chromatus is in the midst of molting.

edit:  went to check on the chromatus, and I found my P muticus on its back.


----------



## Legion09

My P. irminia molted in her 3 week dissapearance...started showing herself today so I took it as a good opportunity to clean her home and take pics.

Went from 1.25" to 1.75".  Pretty substantial jump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cerialkiller

My chaco golden knee is molting as I type this I'm so excited , I hope it comes out ok

caught somewhere in time...


----------



## Storm76

Legion09 said:


> My P. irminia molted in her 3 week dissapearance...started showing herself today so I took it as a good opportunity to clean her home and take pics.
> 
> Went from 1.25" to 1.75".  Pretty substantial jump.


Psalmopoeus grow really fast, yeah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tweak

My x.intermedia molted some time this past week and has gotten positively huge and my a.genic had a good clean molt Sunday afternoon


----------



## argolupin

so this was actually 2 days ago but my adult rosehair that i rescued from horrible conditions a year ago finally molted, woke up to her on her back and was doing work on my computer all day so i got to watch the whole thing found her at 7:30 am she molted around 3 pm.  and was on her feet around 5pm.


----------



## Tweak

My little b. albo molted in the last day or too


----------



## HoboAustin

My Phlogius sp. "stents" is currently on it's back.


----------



## Levyon

My A. Avic molted today! I recently got it from the store I work at and it wasn't eating or drinking, so when it molted today, I felt better knowing it was just pre-molt. Right now its sitting in its nest, chillin'.


----------



## birchwhisker

My brand new B. albopilosum sling molted!


----------



## Thistles

OBT and Aphonopelma cf. burica sometime this weekend.


----------



## Storm76

Just saw my smaller female P. irminia "Firali" molted last night, pictures follow once she's out and about again, or I can get the molt out


----------



## MarkmD

That's my 3" LP just made his/her molt web and startin to turn over, going to be amazing to watch.


----------



## acrooks

Came back from a 5 day vacation to find my Brachypelma smithi and Grammostola rosea molted.


----------



## Triple R

Came home from my girlfriend house to get ready for work check on my T's and see my first T. An A. Versicolor just finishing molting. It's a female! She is close to 3.5" guesstimate. I'm going to go home and check on her right away.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

First molt in a while, my H. mac sling molted sometime within the past couple of days. I was hoping since I got an A. versi sling now I could be posting more often.... Nope, three months and it's still about .75". It has started to refuse food lately so I'm hoping one is approaching.

I've also got two roughly 3" B. albo that are pushing two years with no molt.


----------



## Bugmom

My LP sling is molting. Right now.
View attachment 107338

View attachment 107339

View attachment 107340

View attachment 107341


Fed Pogo the Togo sling tonight for the first time after his molt last week. Was my first look at him since his molt. He looks to have just about doubled in size, and he (or she) is now showing the "obviously H. mac" patterning instead of just "fuzzy gray spider." He's around 1" DSL now I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legion09

My P. cambridgei sling just molted.  Makes three over the past week and a half...woot!  lol

*Lost leg 4, left side...seems happy enough.  Appears to be about 0.75" now from roughly 0.5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mara

My male juvie B. smithi molted today and got some nice fresh colors


----------



## Anonymity82

My B. vagans. Should be around 8i:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...l-window-into-the-world-of-my-B.-vagans-sling.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

It is about time. I got back from work tonight and my A. versicolor has finally molted. After three months!


----------



## Storm76

The last of my 3 A. purpureas molted into 7th instar now, nearly showing complete adult colors! Awesome! Pics will follow. 

Although all are from the same sac, here's their molting dates (latest first) Steven (format: DD/MM/YYYY):

Iolanthe: 01/08/2012 - 21/06/2012 - 18/05/2012 - 10/04/2012
Melaena: 16/08/2012 - 06/07/2012 - 31/05/2012 - 27/04/2012
Azure: 23/08/2012 - 16/07/2012 - 07/06/2012 - 30/04-2012


----------



## funkymonk

My little P regalis who suffered a very bad molt in transit back in Feb this year has finally molted after 6 months of intensive care in an ICU, has managed to regenerate all 3 legs lost but shed the remaining most badly deformed this time, so has 1 leg left to regenerate. The new legs are almost the same lenght as the existing, but considerably thinner. Read all about it here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?226526-Very-bad-P-regalis-molt/page2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom

Here's Baldi (A. chalcodes), who is no longer bald. Also definitely female. I'll upload more pics of the exuvium in my pic thread. I pulled it when it was very, very fresh. As in, still wet on the inside. The T had already moved away from it, lucky me! Not a huge gain in size from the looks of it though.

View attachment 107403

View attachment 107404

View attachment 107405

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150

^A. chalcodes?  Sure about that?  Looks more like a B. albiceps or something similar.  Chalcodes have light legs (sans the femurs) and raised prosomas.  Absolutely droolworthy though!


----------



## Tweak

My lp sling molted


----------



## Bugmom

jbm150 said:


> ^A. chalcodes?  Sure about that?  Looks more like a B. albiceps or something similar.  Chalcodes have light legs (sans the femurs) and raised prosomas.  Absolutely droolworthy though!


Only if someone let a captive one on the loose in Roswell, NM, and it then wandered through my yard to be barked at by my dogs and end up in a tank. Her legs WERE brown with red hairs. Now they're black. But I've seen A. chalcodes in various shades of brown and black, there's not one solid color across the species.

She doesn't look like she grew any. Weird.

You are right though, looks like B. albiceps. I mean, it isn't impossible, but I did literally pluck her from my front yard.


----------



## Thistles

L. violaceopes juvie and P. regalis sling tonight. I love molting days!


----------



## Greentriple

My baby G. Pulchripes.


----------



## funkymonk

My Juvi LP just molted, 3" before looks like its a male. Has made a significant increase in size.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My juvie female OBT molted today.


----------



## gottarantulas

MF P. pederseni today and MF P.striata two days ago (aaarghh! she molted out,that means no sac, oh well I'll just have to pair her again).


----------



## Formerphobe

Still immature Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tweak

My little gbb sling molted last night it's still in the sling color phase


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

One of my LP slings molted within the last two days.


----------



## BoehmeiBabe

My B.boehmei molted this morning at 1AM, and is now a confirmed female


----------



## acrooks

I had an A. avic and L. parahybana sling molt yesterday. Five of the eight Ts have molted within the last 4 weeks


----------



## Kodi

First day of school my A. Versicolor 0.5" sling molted. He was showing signs, enlarged abdomen, dark color the day before and that morning. I just came home and there he is all blue and white. I think he just molted because he doesnt seem hardened yet. This is the first molt Ive ever seen. :laugh:


----------



## MikeInNC

My other GBB molted this weekend (Friday/Saturday?).  I had a feeling it might as a slight "bedding" web suddenly appeared in its hide a few days prior.

Both water dishes were empty - I presume from the recent drop in the humidity.  I check the water every 2-3 days to top it off, so that bothered me.

It cleared out the molt from its hide within a day.  The first GBB waited two weeks.  Therefore, I'm guessing the GBB that just molted is a girl, and slob who molted two weeks ago is a guy  

Otherwise, I fed the other GBB (the one who molted 2 weeks ago).  For the first time I've had him, he bolted from his hide, moved here, then there, then there......and BAM!  Nailed that cricket 

-Mike

P.S. - the first leg section (the section closest to the carapace) on both T's has turned blue.  They're starting to get their Big T colors


----------



## Skeri

I finally got my first tarantula, my G. rosea, off my mom a few weeks ago and what do you know she molted. And I realized she is an RCF.


----------



## Shrike

P. cambridgei, molting as I write this.  Getting big!


----------



## funkymonk

My C marshalli sling from 5th to 6th Instar while I was at work today


----------



## Tweak

my tiny h. Vonworthi molted at some point in the past 2 days


----------



## jen650s

My juvi male B. smithi was upside down when I left for work this morning, and when I got home he was mostly done.  He now has his bright new colors.  I have also had a B. vagans MF and an G. pulchripes JF molt in the last 3 days since I filled water dishes.  I didn't expect either one since they both ate this past Friday.


----------



## Skeri

P metallica just finished molting. I can't wait til it hardens to see how pretty it looks. ^-^


----------



## Nikki1984

My adult female B. boehmei molted today. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Thistles

My H. maculata sling, affectionately called "Little Mac" molted today. Really hoping he's a boy, but still too tiny to tell.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My X immanis molted this morning.


----------



## batterybound

My 5 yr old female PZB  http://imgur.com/a/3shWM


----------



## acrooks

My young C. cyaneopubescens molted Tuesday afternoon


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. albopilosum sling molted Tuesday, it's first molt in my care.


----------



## Thistles

New baby P. miranda isn't as fat now in his new skinsuit.


----------



## Anonymity82

My B jacksoni, the larger one, is molting right now! So far all her legs are out but I think her tail is still attached. I can't really get a good look without disturbing her too much. I just misted lightly and I'll check on her later.



She's doing great! Getting big!! God, I love these things!


----------



## Legion09

My little half inch Lp sling just molted, "Mr. White".  Seems to have fixed his previously twisted/curled leg and gained double size!  I'll check in a few days. ^_^


----------



## Thistles

P. striata just finished up.


----------



## Callum93

After 7 weeks of patiently waiting, I can finally post in this thread, my G. pulchripes molted this morning


----------



## Thistles

Hapalopus sp. Pumpkin patch large

"Large" seems like a bit of a stretch, though.


----------



## del9800

P regalis
G pulchra
Lp

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cambridgei molted and shoved his exuvium in the bottom of his bark tube. I was looking through the acrylic container he lives in and saw two sets of legs. Yay!


----------



## Kodi

This explains why she hasnt eaten the entire time Ive had her! I got her at a Petco about a month ago and here she is now a confirmed female. :laugh:

Im guessing this is minutes after she freed herself.
[video=youtube;AC1paSz4U1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC1paSz4U1s&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## funkymonk

Both my P fasciata & N chromatus juvi's this weekend managed to miss them both!


----------



## cmcghee358

My juvi female GBB named Jeanie molted last week. I spotted her tonight on a night recon prowl:

 Clicky!


----------



## derp105

My Thrixopelma ockerti molted but unfortenly the molt was damanaged so i couldnt sex it However this is my first molt so i am excited!


----------



## Thistles

AF H. maculata is lookin sassy in her new skin. Also, my A. metallica male that I was sure was penult molted but didn't mature. He's over 5" now, molt-sexed male and still not mature. He's going to be such a beast!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My H mac sling molted today.


----------



## poisoned

P. langenbucheri molted last week, yesterday, B. albopilosum and A. versicolor molted at almost the same time (those two always molt together)


----------



## Ivymike1973

My C. darlingi sling molted about a week ago. This is the first time her horn is really noticeable.


----------



## del9800

P regalis, G pulchra, Lp and B albo

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tweak

G. pulcripes molted last night. It's growing faster than I expected


----------



## Fossa

C. fasciatum molted today bout 3.5" - 4"   
G. pulchra due any time soon I think around 1"
B.bohemi again due any time soon around 4"


----------



## poisoned

P. pulcher molted today, E. cyanognathus also molted in past few weeks, I don't know when, since I haven't seen it for a month


----------



## Thistles

Big P. irminia, _finally_. Been in a cork tube for like 2 months.


----------



## Mara

My juvie G. rosea molted today - love the fresh colors of a rcf


----------



## Tweak

Blue fang and c. fimbriatus both molted today so happy that fimbriatus is out of 2i it took its sweet time haha


----------



## Brian89

My GBB and T. cyaneolum both molted on Tuesday night. The latter was a real surprise, although now that I think about it it was spending a lot of time on the surface. GBB is now 1.5" and T. cyaneolum is .75"!


----------



## Legion09

My H. maculata sling, Pinhead, molted out today after 8 days of premolt...fast at everything it seems...lol.


----------



## mygalo

My Pterinopelma sazimai and Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My L violaceopes molted today.


----------



## jbm150

mygalo said:


> My Pterinopelma sazimai and Stromatopelma calceatum


Que?  You have a P. sazimai???


----------



## Crickeylynn

Was feeding everyone when I noticed my B vagans sling on its back. I had no idea it was preparing to molt. It ate on Tuesday. Took a nice nap and woke up to a gorgeous freshly molted beauty.


----------



## pokemepokey

I had my P. Tigrinawesseli molt today as well as my I. Mira. What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## z32upgrader

My L.P. molted yesterday. Getting Huge!


----------



## Anonymity82

My Centruroides hentzi after only two days in my care.


----------



## Storm76

P. subfusca "lowland" sling molted obviously yesterday...found the molt tonight.


----------



## CornbredDBM

My L. P. sling had a fresh molt yesterday morning. Now it's about 3/4".


----------



## Jessie

We came home to find my B. vagans on its back.


----------



## SLINGwingMAN

My Euathlus red is molting RIGHT NOW!!! I have the videocamera rolling. I am gonna make her a star!!!


----------



## ragnarokxg

My Avic Avic Persephone molted today 3 weeks after I bought her. 



Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonypace2009

My Aphonopelma hentzi Gracie just finished molting
This is her mature molt hopefully next season
She will give me a eggsac


----------



## Smeagol57

Lasiodora parahybana 2 1/4" sling! LoL just finished. Probably over 3 inches and more now!


----------



## PrettyHate

B. boehmei molted yesterday while I was at work  This is the third time "she" has molted for me in a 3-4 months period. I am saving all the molts so I can put them in a shadow box showing how "she" has grown


----------



## pokemepokey

i had my sling b. albopilosum molt this morning, such a cute little thing!:biggrin:


----------



## thespiderguy

I had my small Togo Starburst and my almost adult G Pulchra molt in the last few days. Pretty exciting!


----------



## Jessie

Question: My B. vagans' exuvia is missing a pedipalp. The corresponding pedipalp on the freshly molted spider is a tad smaller and a white-ish color and perhaps not as fuzzy; I don't think there's any loss of mobility, though. Is this just one of those things that happens sometimes?


----------



## pokemepokey

I also had my sling a. Purpurea molt today...they are molting like wildfire!


----------



## Skeri

P. irminia molted today. The colors are so bright and its now at approximately 1inch.


----------



## Crickeylynn

My little E. s "red" molted last night. She so cute. Third molt for me and maybe .5 inch. I love this little spider.


----------



## Armpit

both my big girls molted, first H. lividum, then shortly after my H. maculata. The latter taking just slightly over an hour. She's so white she's almost blue! i have her molt measured at 5" but until she spreads out i have no idea how much she's grown. The cobalt is a rude rude lady, so I have no idea how I'll even get the molt, but her blues are so vibrant!

I believe my G. pulchripes sling is also molting. He/she has sealed the burrow nice and tight!


----------



## Plunketts

My H. lividum just molted Tuesday night and is officially a lady.


----------



## Dr Who

3'' B.smithi suspect male on it's back as I'm typing this. I was only a day off my prediction
No idea when ''he'' flipped, but it was bound to happen sooner than later.
I can't get a good view without moving the enclosure so I'll check up on him in the morning.


----------



## Baroness

My B. smithi molted this morning as well.  It was on it's back by 8:30 am, and completely out by 11:30am.


----------



## Jessie

The husband's A. versicolor molted sometime in the last few days.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P irminia molted today.


----------



## Vickyrose620

My L. Parahybana sling went from 1.5" to about 2.5" today  I noticed its bum getting dark but she(hopefully) never refused a meal! I just got home from work and BAM! The good deed had been done!


----------



## Baroness

*A. versicolor*

Magenta, my A. versi sling molted today!!  It's got a gorgeous new pale blue suit!!  It looks like it finally reached the 1" mark too!!  :biggrin:   yay!!  It spent about an hour grooming itself this morning; saw lots of leg rubbing, and "feet eating"... quite adorable.


----------



## Thistles

2 slings in the past week: GBB and P. pulcher.


----------



## AngryMothNoises

MY p.irminia molted! She has so much bigger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DannyH

GBB sling just molted!


----------



## maxxxieee

My A. Metallica, Lars molted last night going from about 3" to now approximately 4".  (have not gotten an exact measurement yet as it's having it's quiet time)  He's looking quite stunning this morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx

Avicularia sp "guyana" had its second molt in my care sometimes during the last two days 
Still unsexed, and its got a habbit of cheewing on the old molt, so i suspect i wont be able to do so now either. Still in hiding, so i havent been able to estimate size either.
Time will tell, i guess.


----------



## Callum93

Just came home to find my Avicularia diversipes sling had molted


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P ornata molted last night.


----------



## Phlerr

My G pulchra sling molted so it's a lil over an inch now plus yesterday my GBB sling molted sometime in the last few days so shes (well hopefully a she) is around 1.5" now.


----------



## Psychocircus91

My h maculata sling. Haven't seen him/her yet though


----------



## jbm150

My S. arndsti lady, looks like all went well


----------



## cmcghee358

maxxxieee said:


> My A. Metallica, Lars molted last night going from about 3" to now approximately 4".  (have not gotten an exact measurement yet as it's having it's quiet time)  He's looking quite stunning this morning!


I suggested the same name for my A. metallica as Lars is fairly gender neutral. The wife replied "Lars is a douche"

So now it's name is Orion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maxxxieee

cmcghee358 said:


> I suggested the same name for my A. metallica as Lars is fairly gender neutral. The wife replied "Lars is a douche"
> 
> So now it's name is Orion


Orion is a perfect name!  I got Lars as an orphan gift (friend had to give up some T's who originally named him Lars after the band member from Metallica ) His molt went beautifully tho I still haven't done a measurement.  He's beautiful.


----------



## Scar

My 2" Psalmopoeus irminia molted!  s/he came out at 2.5"!  The chevrons are now visible like little flames.  Beautiful spider.  There was absolutely nothing left of the abdomen on the exuvium so still don't know the sex.


----------



## Storm76

1 of 2 A. versicolors molted => juvie colors now! 

1 of 4 E. sp. "red" molted => closing in to 1" YAY!


----------



## Thistles

P. cambridgei molted sometime in the past few days.

I have a P. metallica named Lars... my boyfriend hates the name though, lol!


----------



## Trial

My A. Avic moulted this afternoon, I'll finally be able to gender him/her once I get the molt out!


----------



## Scar

cmcghee358 said:


> I suggested the same name for my A. metallica as Lars is fairly gender neutral. The wife replied "Lars is a douche"
> 
> So now it's name is Orion


What an awesome song. Perfect name! :evil:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

My P. cambridgei sling molted.  Gained most of it's lost leg back.  All segments, but smaller, no color.  Still too fresh to tell size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fossa

A.purpurea sling - Merv ....probably 4i now and growing strong!!


----------



## Smeagol57

My tiny centimeter nhandu molted!!! Yeah!!! Woohoo!!! He's getting huge!


----------



## Smeagol57

O and its a nhandu chromatus. LoL


----------



## Storm76

A. purpurea ("Iolanthe") molted into 8th instar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aviara

P. irminia sling molted. Almost doubled in size. Odd because she molted last on August 3rd, so about a month and a half only between the molts!


----------



## khaos

I really need to start posting and reading this thread more often! One of my three p. regalis molted yesterday. Beautiful blue on the undersides of the legs! Took all day but no limbs lost and seems to be doing fine


----------



## Legion09

annnddd.....my P. irminia molted....she is HOOOGE!  She was 1.75" before the molt...I want to say she is about 3 inches now...but she _just_ molted and isn't being very layed out yet...still scrunchy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dydek

My Avic avic is mooring right now, its about over 4in before molt cant wait go see what sex it is.


----------



## Thistles

E. uatuman just finished up. So pretty!


----------



## donniedark0

g pulchra molted to about 2.75''. Cant wait to sex it!


----------



## Storm76

1 of 2 Chilobrachys fimbriatus slings molted into 2nd instar  Just found the molt outside its burrow, hehe.

P. irminia "Phaedra" molted obviously, too, as suspected (the one on my Avatar). Found the 4,5" molt outside her hide today. Assuming she's around 5"+ now, but can't judge before having seen her out - which probably will take some time, haven't seen her for over 6 weeks now 


EDIT: I just found out that my Psalmopoeus langenbucheri molted into 2nd instar, too


----------



## Thistles

Wow Storm, do you really get them at 1i? Crazy...


----------



## Storm76

Thistles said:


> Wow Storm, do you really get them at 1i? Crazy...


A certain well-known seller (who exports a lot of T's into the US and Canada obviously, too) here sells nearly all of them at 1st-2nd instar. Most though, turn out to be 2nd instar. My P. subfusca was 2nd instar when I got her, the rest of them 1st. However, all of them are doing fine. He usually has no DOAs either. It's a kinda controversial subject, since I know that sending them on their way before 2nd instar is risky, but due to the huge amount of good reputation and reviews he has, I tried it out.

PS: 2nd C. fimbriatus molted fine, too, last night.


----------



## Legion09

My A. versicolor, Nightcrawler, molted early this morning.  Was 0.75", now she's looking to be a hair over 1".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My B vagans and my B albopilosum both molted today.


----------



## Shrike

One of my P. cambridgei slings graduated to juvie today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thomas2015

My Chaco Golden-Knee Molted today! She over a year old and nearly 2 inches in size!!!! WOOOOOT!!!!


----------



## Storm76

Tapinauchineus violaceus molted and seems to have lost its sling colors - wohoo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Yay! N. chromatus finally molted today in to being a whopping 1/2 in!


----------



## Legion09

My P. murinus, Hades, molted today or yesterday...not sure how big she is now...was 2 inches.  Not looking forward to trying to fish out that molt....


*Edit-  Definitely was today...fangs are still bleach white...and definitely a good 2.75-3 inches...she's one leggy girl...


----------



## GABRIEL GRR

My gooty, p.metallica sling did ; )  super happy !!!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

I have an around 2" H. lividum. I believe it's molted because it has become considerably bluer on the legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Legion09 said:


> My P. murinus, Hades, molted today or yesterday...not sure how big she is now...was 2 inches.  Not looking forward to trying to fish out that molt....
> 
> 
> *Edit-  Definitely was today...fangs are still bleach white...and definitely a good 2.75-3 inches...she's one leggy girl...


Ha.  let the T do the housecleaning for you.  I always wait for mine to bulldoze the molts to a more convenient location.


----------



## sbullet

female p. cambridgei molted to 2'' mark


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. albopilosum molted again and is right at the .75"  mark. Yay!


----------



## Greentriple

P. irminia molted yesterday. I found his/her molt pushed to the edge of burrow but still no sign of new outfit.  Can't hardly wait to see it strutting around.

HSh..., not a perfect estimate but 2.5"!  She was on side of cage all runway-like, almost adult colors, w/big black fangs. Figured "black" solid state eaters so put in food. Zapp!!!  May have to change her name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Big female G. rosea molted today. WC and I just got her about a month ago, so it was a little unexpected, but I'm happy. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Greentriple

GBB molted, still all curled up and getting used to its new suit.


----------



## Zman181

A. geniculata molted.  Could have sworn he was a she.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My M balfouri molted.

edit:  upon doing the weekly feedings, it turns out my P cambridgei and my M robustum both molted.


----------



## Kazaam

My rosea molted 2 days ago, forgot to post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greentriple

G. pulchripes molted last night. Molt is 2.25" tip to tip, so curious how big new skinned G.p will be.


----------



## poisoned

One of my P. langenbucheri slings molted in past few days


----------



## Storm76

One of my couple GBBs molted...


----------



## vixsta

A few belated moults to report...

Adult G rosea moulted last week - didn't think she'd molt in my care, she was a big girl already haha 
Juvie GBB moulted a couple of weeks ago but broke a number of it's legs in the process, hoping he'll(?) make a full recovery.
Sling/juvie M balfouri moulted last week. 
Juvie N tripepii moulted 3-4 weeks ago forgot to report it... ><"


----------



## Nisrene

my H. albostriatum  just moulted today. he's still down in his burrow though.


----------



## Storm76

My couple A. diversipes molted...interesting that both of them did so on the same day (even though they are sacmates)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My GBB molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

My B.smithi sling moulted today, almost doubled in size! 

The moult and new spider

View attachment 108606
View attachment 108607


----------



## sbullet

P. irminia female is molting right now in front of my eyes.  Pretty cool since I've never been able to watch this happen.


----------



## spiderengineer

Phormictopus cancerides sling


----------



## web eviction

This girl molted two days ago...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pokemepokey

Little baby H. Mac molted today


----------



## Shrike

Got home to find my A. avicularia, freshly molted.  Another juvie on the loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

a CRICKET!  It may sound silly but i dont have a large amount of crickets and they always tend to be eaten before i get to witness this.  I was up late last night with heartburn, and when I finally got into bed it was near 1am..so of course I flicked on the light real quick to see if my Ts were up to anything exciting.  They werent.  But the cricket I had put in only a few hours ago with my B. Emilia was HUGE and WHITE.  It was one of the coolest things id ever seen!  I wonder if freshly molted crickets taste better?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

LP sling yesterday.


----------



## Storm76

2nd. A. versicolor molted tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My Chaco G. pulchripes molted this morning.  First time witnessing it in progress, so cool!


----------



## Smeagol57

3 inch male LP!! He's getting huge!! LoL love the pokie stance after molt! Freaking sweet!


----------



## AprilH

Today:
My approximately 7" L. violaceopes female that I had paired and was hoping for a sac from...  :\

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Package arrived yesterday.  P. irminia sling molted today.  That didn't take long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greentriple

P. cambridgei & P. irminia Thursday & Friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pokemepokey

My P. Miranda molted today, getting closer and closer to a much easier sexing.


----------



## Fossa

T.ockerti and G.pulchra both today. T.ockerti is starting to get some colour on the legs now....woooh!


----------



## spiderengineer

my trapdoors seem to be molting and since they are known for being the most reclusive spider I figure you guys would love this pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AngryMothNoises

My P.cambridgie molted. And now my sling is no longer a sling. It got it's adult colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

My Lp sling this morning.  Molt appears to be stuck to his abdomen...he's trying pretty hard to remove it...hope it works!

---------- Post added 10-08-2012 at 12:25 PM ----------

And now my H. maculata molted.   So the only girl left I know is in premolt is my G. rosea...and we all know how those are....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My H gigas molted today.


----------



## poisoned

Came home to discover my T. elenae molted. Hopefully, I'll be able to sex her/him now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

poisoned said:


> Came home to discover my T. elenae molted. Hopefully, I'll be able to sex her/him now.


I had not even heard of this T.  Just looked it up, and I want one.  They look gorgeous.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Chris_Skeleton said:


> I have an around 2" H. lividum. I believe it's molted because it has become considerably bluer on the legs.


Just confirmed it had molted. Saw a ball outside of its burrow and upon closer inspection, it was an old skin.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P rufilata is in the midst of molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. miranda tossed her exuvium out of her hide this morning. Yay!


----------



## MikeInNC

My GBB "Dita"/"Dieter" molted overnight.  I swear she popped from 1.75" to just over 2"!  She is WAY bigger than when I saw her last night 

She (guessing) now has full blue leggings, too.

Odd thing is that last time, Magellan/Maribel molted a week before DD.  This time, DD has molted and MM hasn't shown pre-molt signs, yet.

Time to start buying acrylic parts to build some custom enclosures 

-MikeInNC

P.S. - Sorry the picture is sideways.  That happens, for whatever reason, when I use my iPhone.


----------



## Vickyrose620

My B. Smithi finally emerged from his little hut after a month long disappearance! He went from 2 3/4 to approx. 3", he just slammed down two crickets to fill up his skinny bottom  

my L.P is in premolt again after only 3 weeks, haven't seen him for a few days and his hut is all covered up...hopefully I'll see him soon. He is a cool little bugger  

(both Ts are juvis)


----------



## Shrike

Another P. irminia sling molted tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

I just can't stay away from this thread.  My versicolor molted tonight.  Looking good.


----------



## Storm76

My E. murinus spiderling did! Obviously sometime between the start of the week and yesterday 

---------- Post added 10-12-2012 at 02:45 PM ----------

LOL! And the 2nd A. purpurea JUST finished  YAY! Now let's see if I'm correct with my suspicion this would be a female...


----------



## SuzukiSwift

*B.smithi*

My B.smithi juvie just moulted yesterday and he's lookin very vibrant I must say!

View attachment 108946


----------



## akpropst

I missed a few, but in the last week. 2 P. irminia slings .5" to .75"(maybe 1"), MM G. pulchra, Lp juvie is in the process now, my A. versi molted out with some more adult coloration (about 2 1/2" now), and my P. subfusca made it out to about 1"

VERY good week indeed


----------



## Hydrazine

SuzukiSwift said:


> My B.smithi juvie just moulted yesterday and he's lookin very vibrant I must say!
> 
> View attachment 108946


Correct me if I'm wrong but it kinda looks like a B. auratum.


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Hydrazine said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but it kinda looks like a B. auratum.


Just realised your comment was here when I saw your other one in the other thread! haha

That's confirmed (as you know already =P) it is an auratum, which is a really nice score! haha Maybe I will buy from that seller again if he's gonna give me the wrong species that's worth more!


----------



## pokemepokey

My M. Robustum and my P. Subfusca molted yesterday.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. geniculata sling.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

P. cam sling molted. Still waiting on my B. vagans.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen

-Poecilotheria miranda (think he molted yesterday)
-Lampropelma violaceopes (currently molting)


----------



## MikeInNC

My other GBB (Magellan/Mirabel) ate the previous Sunday, then refused the cricket this past Sunday (14th), and molted between Sunday night and Monday night.

This happened 5 days after his/her sac mate (Dita/Dieter) molted.

-M


----------



## StonerTKeeper

My LP sling had it's first molt since I've had him.  I wissssh my Ornata or GBB slings would molt. T.T


----------



## Callum93

GBB sling molted, doubled in size easily


----------



## goodoldneon

My H. maculata underwent a surprise molt this past Friday - I had no idea she was in premolt. I returned home from work and - bam - there's a big exuviae staring back at me.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

B. vagans sling molted last night and from the looks of the exuvia it appears to be male.


----------



## ObliqueRien

My A. geniculata molted two days ago


----------



## pokemepokey

My chilobrachys guangxiensis molted sometime last night.


----------



## Osmo

Came home today to my rescure project rose hair that i bought from petco cause she was injured was building a web bed. I thought this was a good sign cause ive heard it can be a sign of a molt incoming. 15 minutes later she was under the webbing upside down working her magic!!!

So excited, my first molt!


----------



## Legion09

Osmo said:


> Came home today to my rescure project rose hair that i bought from petco cause she was injured was building a web bed. I thought this was a good sign cause ive heard it can be a sign of a molt incoming. 15 minutes later she was under the webbing upside down working her magic!!!
> 
> So excited, my first molt!


That's a dude....he made a sperm web and is laying out sperm on the web to fill his pedipalps...


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My Ornithoctonus sp Koh Samui molted recently.


----------



## Osmo

Legion09 said:


> That's a dude....he made a sperm web and is laying out sperm on the web to fill his pedipalps...


I call her a she because i didnt know what she was. So it wasnt a molt? Interesting. I was hoping for a molt because he has a broken bottom foot on one leg.. damn petco and their shitty care.


----------



## Legion09

Osmo said:


> I call her a she because i didnt know what she was. So it wasnt a molt? Interesting. I was hoping for a molt because he has a broken bottom foot on one leg.. damn petco and their shitty care.


It's alright...I arbitrarily give a gender to my T's as well until confirmed one way or another....however with yours, you can see those hooks on his front legs, on their underside?  That's a definite sign of a mature male.

This means he ready and willing to find himself some ladies!  Loading up for a night on the town! 

Also for future reference, they usually lay _on top of_ the mat instead of under it when molting. ^_~


----------



## Osmo

Legion09 said:


> It's alright...I arbitrarily give a gender to my T's as well until confirmed one way or another....however with yours, you can see those hooks on his front legs, on their underside?  That's a definite sign of a mature male.
> 
> This means he ready and willing to find himself some ladies!  Loading up for a night on the town!
> 
> Also for future reference, they usually lay _on top of_ the mat instead of under it when molting. ^_~


Since he is a mature adult male does that mean he wont molt again? How long until he dies? Im just glad I was able to save him from the horror of petco.


----------



## Legion09

Osmo said:


> Since he is a mature adult male does that mean he wont molt again? How long until he dies? Im just glad I was able to save him from the horror of petco.


Generalizing information I've garnered from reports and posts online and here.....he has anywhere between 6 months to a year (average) from the time he last molted.  Most likely will die before his next molt.  If he does make it to his next molt, it will most likely kill him.  I'd see if there are any hobbyists around you in need of a mature male G. rosea for a breeding project, otherwise, just expect him to keep doing what he's doing.  They generally don't eat as much and wander quite a bit...


----------



## Akai

Fresh B.Smithi sling.


----------



## Osmo

Legion09 said:


> Generalizing information I've garnered from reports and posts online and here.....he has anywhere between 6 months to a year (average) from the time he last molted.  Most likely will die before his next molt.  If he does make it to his next molt, it will most likely kill him.  I'd see if there are any hobbyists around you in need of a mature male G. rosea for a breeding project, otherwise, just expect him to keep doing what he's doing.  They generally don't eat as much and wander quite a bit...


Are there any sources out there for hooking up with people for breeding?


----------



## Legion09

Osmo said:


> Are there any sources out there for hooking up with people for breeding?


Try the Invertsonals on this site.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?27-Invertsonals


----------



## Osmo

Legion09 said:


> Try the Invertsonals on this site.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?27-Invertsonals


Thanks! This site is great. Already learned alot!


----------



## Vickyrose620

My L. Parahybana molted about 3 days ago, it just came out searching for food today! I was hoping to sex it but it crumpled its molt  being being that its molted in less than a month im starting to,think its male  on the.bright side its starting to get its adult coloration. Im really digging the pink hair!


----------



## NoSBoH

My P irmina molted to about 3 inch.  Can anyone tell what sex it is?


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Euathlus sp. moulted yesterday, has a VERY fiery butt today =P


----------



## Psychocircus91

My l parahybana.  From about 1 inch to 1.75.  Colors on the abdomen are nice


----------



## Storm76

The A. azuraklaasi girl molted today morning FINALLY! (took her long enough...over 1 month premolt and staying in her webtunnel!)





She looks to be around 4" now...we'll see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My OBT molted last night with his exuvium buried deep in the webbing.  Thought it was gonna be hell retrieving it, but it didn't move from its position deeper in the webbing.  Lucky I guess.


----------



## Hydrazine

Not my T (I'll get mine on saturday) but...I visited the LPS (assuming the abbreviation means local pet store) which is quite well equipped and has knowledgeable staff, even one guy designated and dedicated for the T section - they have lots of CB juvies and slings which is IMO better than having WC adults - and I noticed their G. aureostriata (or is pulchripes the preferred scientific name?) was about to molt, lying on a web bed upside down. What a sight. Didn't end up buying anything (but I'll go back there Saturday afternoon) but had a nice chat about Ts (and other, crappy pet stores) with the lady who runs the store. I'm really glad I found this LPS.


----------



## Brian89

My little LP went from 1/4" to 1/2"! To think it'll someday be 10" ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82

In the past 3 days I've had four molts. B. albopilosum sling. Not much bigger. B. jacksoni. Definitely bigger! A. avic. Very leggy now but still a sling. H. mac sling. Are they on the same timer? I'm waiting to see who's next. There's definitely a few who should be getting ready to at the very least.


----------



## funkymonk

During the past week
A genicualta sling from 5th - 6th instar those little white knees now showing clearly
GBB juvi 2.75-3.5 inches now with full adult colours wow!
N cromatus Juvi from 2.25 - 3 inch plus
Unfortunatley my 6th instar B emilia didnt make it after attempting to molt upright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

One of my roseas moulted last night, went from 3.5" to just over 4!" Also changed from the 'brown' to pink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pokemepokey

my P. cambridgei and my L. Nigerrimum molted today, schweet!


----------



## Legion09

GBB sling molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Psalmopoeus langenbucheri sling molted last night  Pictures will follow if / when I see the little one out completely. Only saw freshly molted legs sticking out of the web-curtain


----------



## Nikki1984

My female T. stirmi molted this morning. Can' t wait to do the official measure.


----------



## Crickeylynn

My E. sp (red) "Korra" molted today. This is the fourth time she had molted for me. She might be .75" now. Lol

Then as I was getting ready for bed I noticed my G rosea (Scarlet, who is also my favorite T) on her back. So here's to an easyolt and a very pretty spider when I wake up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My A versi molted today.


----------



## Saark

A versi sling molted yesterday and my A geniculata molted a few days earlier.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. cambridgei chucked his/her exuvium out of the hide this morning.  The latest molt is twice the size of the previous one!  Major color change too! Finally has little red feet.


----------



## Greentriple

My little 1.25" A. versicolor is molting today. I'm excited to see the change in size and watch it catch and eat prey again.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

My P. ornata is molting as I type this! Woo!


----------



## Psychocircus91

a. seemani sling.   not a whole lot of growth.


----------



## Arienette

avic peru purple this morning, posted pictures with my microscope in pic thread


----------



## poisoned

smaller of my P. langenbucheris molted last night


----------



## brezo

My little a. versicolor Lana molted early this morning! From 0.75 inch to around 1.25 inch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pokemepokey

P. Rufilata molted last night. What a pleasant way to wake up and start the day


----------



## Shrike

P. cambridgei some time today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai

In the last 3 days..... My Blue Fang juvenile molted.  I have to retrieve the molt from it's burrow so that sucks.  Also a P. Regalis sling molted to 2 1/2 inches or so and a P. Cancerides sling molted to a little over an inch.  Woohoo!


----------



## MarkmD

My B,smithi sling finally just molted at 6:30pm and looks brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattia

Salmon pink birdeater sling. scared the poop out of me when i saw the molt. my first one!


----------



## Crickeylynn

My tiny A versicolor molted last night. That makes number three in three days. Just wish my G concepcion would molt. She hasn't eaten since I got her in July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

my B. albo molted 4 days ago....my P. cambridgei just molted tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction

Making her first appearance since her last molt...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My H longipes molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crickeylynn

My OBT sling molted. She was showing off her bad self by just chilling at the entrance of her burrow, giving me an evil look. I love her!!


----------



## funkymonk

My H gigas sling from 6th to 7th instar starting to show some real speed and attitude now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lenxx

my Aviularia metallica molted sometime during the night. Still in hiding.


----------



## Storm76

Second of the A. amazonica slings molted. Also, from the look into it, the P. subfusca looks like it molted, too. Not sure on the Poecie yet as I can only peek into the tube from the bottom...we'll see.


----------



## Storm76

One of the couple C. fimbriatus slings just finished molting...the other isn't even in premolt, as it's still eating. Could this be a sign of a male already...hmmm?


----------



## brezo

Another a. versicolor molt! It happened early this morning. My spider grew from 2.5 inch to a little bit over 3 inch i think. ill have to do the official mesurment when shes out of her web


----------



## SuzukiSwift

A.Avic just moulted, quite a size jump! Hard to tell right now though cause she's surrounded by web, but she certainly looked VERY creepy when she was finished! (like a little mouth of terror)

View attachment 109568

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skullking

My LP molted!! Might be the size of my pinky nail if it unfolds it legs as far as they can go


----------



## pokemepokey

P. Metallica molted Saturday night, and that was the best way to wake up Sunday. She looks so amazing so much blue now!


----------



## meghanbe

I just watched my P. platyomma molt--first time I've actually gotten to see the entire process. It was awesome. My seven-year-old son and I stood there at the cabinet whispering to each other the whole time. A truly great experience to share with my kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## funkymonk

my A versicolor sling from 4th to 5th instar while i was at work today


----------



## SuzukiSwift

My A.Versi moulted last night, took me by surprise cause she ate just a couple of days ago! Can't tell how much she's jumped in size yet


----------



## toast4nat

One of my B. vagans slings molted last night. Showing adult colors now. Just gotta wait for its sibling now, should be any day


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My T ockerti molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acrooks

My B. smithi molted yesterday and is now a confirmed male. He's around 2.5".


----------



## Akai

In the last three days or so.  One B.Smithi sling, a P. Lugardi sling and a B. Boehmei juvenile molted.  :


----------



## alpine

My B. Vagans molted sometime yesterday and seems to have had an awkward molt. Lost two legs to getting stuck in his old molt... And one is looking a little unusual. Otherwise He has gotten much bigger and has much longer legs.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Lasioroada Parahybana sling molted sometime yesterday.  Looks a lot bigger.


----------



## Formerphobe

N. tripepii, must be all of one entire inch dls...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scar

Alright! My Cyclosternum fasciatum sling molted either last night or today! Grew to about 2"!  Somehow I get too excited when I discover a molt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pokemepokey

H.mac molted again...growing quickly


----------



## AvicVerso

A. versicolor. Also my new G. pulchripes molted during shipment! totally fine by the way.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

My L. violaceopes juvie is molting at this very moment! Hope to see some purple on this molt. My N. chromatus is next!


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. albopilosum molted late last night.  Good jump in size too.


----------



## Akai

My B. Vagans juvenile molted.  My P. cambridgei molted too.  I've been waiting for this one for awhile now.  I am going to sex the molt later this week when I retrieve the molt and get a bigger enclosure.  Also one of my OBT slings just molted.  Starting to show adult colors.  I need to rehouse this one too.  Man they grow so FAST!


----------



## Smeagol57

Looking my little LP growing up! Her name is Charlie!


----------



## Scar

So my OBT sling molted last night! I haden't seen it in a couple of weeks and would not eat.  Found the exuvium outside its fortress this morning with its little legs poking out. The legs actually look much darker. The green sheen on the bottom is more prominent. As for the size and the rest I don't know yet, I haven't seen it come out of its hole.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My S effera molted.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. versicolor sling molted. The bigger it gets, the less I worry.


----------



## DonSeis

Two molts:
My A. versicolor molted today, now a 3rd instar.
And my G. iheringi molted. Five months old, and man is it leggy

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Storm76

2nd C. fimbriatus sling molted


----------



## jen650s

My tiny little B. smithi and one of my A. purpurea slings have both molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai

One P. Cancerides and GBB sling molted.  I feel my two other GBB slings are going to too.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

My N. chromatus sling is molting! Its colors should start showing a bit this molt.


----------



## Bugmom

My LP, also named Charlie, just molted. This will put her at 4th instar, I think. This is her second molt since I got her in late July. She isn't displaying much growth with each molt, so she is only about 1/4" larger than when I got her. Still quite small.


----------



## Scoolman

awwwww, so cute. They seem to start making big jumps in size after they hit near 1"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3s

Hey guys. My A.geniculata is molting right now.

[video=youtube;-WIrW8_GViI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WIrW8_GViI[/video]

This is from about 15 minutes ago :laugh: I hope everything is ok.


----------



## MourningGory

L. Parahybana molted on Halloween,it increased about 1" in size. Exuviam is still no good  for sexing though.


----------



## jen650s

One of my P. irminas molted last night, the other two from the same sac don't even look like they are in pre-molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

My 3.5" B. albopilosum molted today.... After two years.


Edit: Just confirmed female.


----------



## Storm76

The last of my triplets of A. purpurea FINALLY molted last night! About time....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes

My P. cambridgei is molting right now! Whooo! Maybe my B. vagans willget the idea too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pokemepokey

P. Formosa molted yesterday


----------



## Aarantula

Had two of my very tiny G.Pulchripes molt this week. They went from very tiny to just kinda tiny. Lol!


----------



## nepenthes

My B. vagans took the hint to molt, two in one day!


----------



## Nanomite

My little A. versicolor baby molted yesterday. The difference is in size is amazing, especially for this little guy 
BUT never leave the molt on the tank when you have cats...
I left the room for about 2 minutes and BAM my freaky little tomcat pulled it into pieces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armpit

my tiny G. pulchra sling molted within the last 20 minutes!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My X immanis molted today.


----------



## birchwhisker

My B. Albopilosum molted today  she's around 1" now!  yay!


----------



## Meridian69

My C. cyaneopubescens molted today. However, it lost a leg during the molt. I had notice that before the molt he/she was carrying the leg a bit funny, and not using it like the others. When the molt happened, the leg came off. I have tried to check the T, and from what I can see, there does not look like any fluid is coming out. The T is moving around the terrarium just fine. Should I be worried, or let it grow back in the next few molts?


----------



## Scoolman

M. cabocla molted two days ago, pushing 3" now


----------



## Greentriple

GBB yesterday

P. irminia and cambrigi (sp) on Monday.


----------



## persistent

P. cambridgei. Another one molted sunday as well


----------



## Scar

My 2.5" P. irminia molted last night. Doesn't seem to have grown any.  And every exuvium I have ever gotten from my Ts look like this! I can never properly sex any of my Ts......any suggestions?


----------



## Bugmom

My H. mac, Pogo, molted last night, but has neither moved the exuvium out of the burrow, nor came out in the open so I can see him. This is his second molt in my care. Him and my LP were both acquired as slings, and have molted within days of each other both times. This'll be fourth or fifth instar now for Pogo. I'm expecting him to be around 1.25-1.5" now.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

One if my tiny OBT slings molted. Was not even expecting it yet. 

@Scar, when the molts I get aren't soft enough to spread out and are crinkled, I soak them in water with a bit of dish soap or rubbing alcohol to soften them so I can manipulate them with needle nose tweezers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

1 of 2 A. diversipes slings molted successfully.


----------



## Scar

FoxtheLviola said:


> @Scar, when the molts I get aren't soft enough to spread out and are crinkled, I soak them in water with a bit of dish soap or rubbing alcohol to soften them so I can manipulate them with needle nose tweezers.


Thanx!  I successfully spead it out and got a gander for the first time!  Can you guys and gals look at my pic in spermathecae sexing and let me know what you think?  Looks like a girl to me......


----------



## pokemepokey

I just finished witnessing my p. ornata molt! She's so big now, and so beautiful she has an almost burgundy hue it's amazing.


----------



## Shrike

P. Pulcher molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

Nightcrawler, my A. versicolor molted today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam

My N. chromatus molted last night and my P. metallica molted 6 days ago.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Tiny C. bertae molted sometime last night. Still ridiculously small.


----------



## jen650s

My G pulchripes molted last night after refusing food for 2 months.  Confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

Ozzy, my tiny A.geniculata sling is moulting as I'm writing this. So exciting!

Update: Ozzy succesfully moulted without complications and is now on all eight. 

I feel a bit like a proud dad now - I guess the first moult is something special, a sign that the newbie isn't doing it completely wrong


----------



## toast4nat

My suspect male L. parahybana "Snickers" just started molting. Unfortunately I didn't get to see him flip, but I got to see when he was adjusting himself on his backside.




I will upload a picture of him when he's finished 

Edit: No picture, but he molted into a beautiful and leggy MM


----------



## web eviction

P. metallica molted early this morning and I was able to snag the shed skin before it was destroyed and all sighns point to girl parts


----------



## ImDeadly

LP molted in the last day. It's a good 3/4 in. now.

Sent from my LG-C729


----------



## grayzone

found my T. cupreus sling molted today.. unsure of when exactly, but its been between friday and today.
Seemed to gain about .5" max.. this thing sure grows slow in spite of how much it eats...


----------



## GABRIEL GRR

MY P METALLICA MOLTED TODAY 11/11/2012  LOOKS LIKE 3.5 INCHES ; )  BEAUTIFUL LITTLE THING HOPE ITs A GIRL


----------



## brezo

Sometime during the night one of my a. metallica 2i molted into 3rd ! from 1.25 cm to 2.25 cm -2.5 cm


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Tiny B. vagans sling molted sometime over the weekend. Maybe .75 inches.


----------



## Legion09

My OBT, Hades, molted huge...roughly 3.5-ish+ inches DLS now....


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cancerides finally molted this morning and seems to have doubled in size! Yay!


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Second OBT sling molted last night. A little smaller than the first one, but both are over an inch now and getting more orange!


----------



## Dr Acula

P. metallica! Gunnu have to start saving for his girlfriend in the future!


----------



## funkymonk

Been away for a few days came back to find my G pulchra & N chromatus both molted out to a good solid 4 inch plus each now starting to look pretty impresive


----------



## ImDeadly

B. smithi molted overnight. Not a whole lot of change as you can imagine

Sent from my LG-C729


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My L parahybana molted today.


----------



## web eviction

This one molted on the 11th, caught stretching lol must have gained a full inch...


----------



## FoxtheLviola

C. fimbriatus sling is molting for the first time in my care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

My smaller P. irminia lady "Firali" molted last night  Looks like she's adult now, too...looking forward having to rehouse her *sigh*


----------



## Dr Who

Not today but 4 of my babies molted within a week:

2012-11-07: C.elegans
2012-11-09: A.Geniculata #1
2012-11-10: P.cancerides
2012-11-14: A.geniculata #2


----------



## pokemepokey

my cyriopagopus schioedtei molted today, and it was probably one of my favorite molts yet. she went from her brownish/brick red color, to the black legs with the tan/olve carapace. Such an amazing tranformation.


----------



## BrettG

Another female P.langenbucheri.


----------



## MarkmD

My Avicularia,minatrix is molting just now.


----------



## Marijan2

B. smithi after 3 months of moult preparation. Did i mentin he is only 1,5 inch big?


----------



## FoxtheLviola

B. albo sling molted last night. Still waiting in my little irminia. :/


----------



## ImDeadly

Also this week, my Obt molted. Gorgeous and big. My  P. pulcher and P. canceride. Good week.

Sent from my LG-C729


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Yay. My versi just finished molting. I feel like I've been waiting forever for this molt.


----------



## pokemepokey

lampropelma violaceopes molted sometime today, too bad shes hidden again and ill i found was the molt hahaha


----------



## poisoned

My P. miranda molted yesterday. Sadly, she lost legs II and IV. This is first imperfect molt for me.


----------



## Scar

I just discovered my 1" B. smithi molting!  So cool...


----------



## FoxtheLviola

P. irminia sling molted today with no problems.


----------



## Scar

Alright! So my B. smithi sling molted today, as I stated earlier, and now I have found that my .5" G. rosea sling also molted today!


----------



## naychur

My G pulchripes molted last night! When we got home, I checked on it (as it has been in premolt for a while). "Creepy" had just freed it's legs and was doing the leg dance. The abdomen was still resting on the molt, so I couldn't remove it until the flip. Pretty sure "Creepy" is a boy.  I am in the process of giving him a 10 gal and move one of the slings into the KK that "Creepy" currently resides. I don't have a measurement, but let me see if I can post a pre-molt pic.....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Just lovin my T's!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P fasciata molted.


----------



## MB623

My P. cancerides sling molted this morning and regenerated the three legs it was missing when I bought it.


----------



## Storm76

One of my Homoeomma sp. "blue" molted last night. Obviously the male (now confirmed!) - went from ~3.5" to 4.5" - time between molts is very long, but when they molt they gain considerably in size! Pictures in my thread in a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

My B.smithi sling finally moulted lol Worth the wait though, it went from 2cm to 3!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jfulcher

My P. irminia went from 1"-2" tonight! And I got to see it as it was my first time seeing a molt and it scared the tar outta me!!!
Beggining:





End:





After:





ALSO my 3.5" GBB decided to molt, as well as my 3.5" A. avicularia!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My N chromatus molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PEIMike

my G. iheringi molted sometime last night, i dont want to bother him/her, but he/she did gain some size, was 1 1/2 inches and looks to be well over 2 now.

some people may not think so, but this a very pretty species.
update some pics in the next week or so.


----------



## Legion09

My little LP, Mr. White, molted last night...was about an inch+ before...can't wait to see how big he's gotten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol57

Another of my LPs! Almost 4 inches!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Both of my C darlingi molted.


----------



## Legion09

My H. mac, Pinhead, molted last night...not sure on the size as he's hidden quite well...lol


----------



## Hydrazine

I had a dream in which I saw that my B.smithi (5cm) just recently moulted.

My A.versi (2,5 cm) is finishing its moult right now.

---------- Post added 11-24-2012 at 07:05 PM ----------

(s)he seems to be alright now, freed itself completely, grooming now beside the exuvium. I was kinda worried, to be honest, the behaviour (s)he displayed in the past week or two was pointing to a premoult but I wasn't sure if (s)he had packed enough junk in the trunk..
Was also worried because (s)he was moulting near the edge of the web hammock (at the very top of the enclosure) so I thought it might fall down, which would guarantee heavy injury/death, having a fresh new, not yet hardened exoskeleton

Oh, silly me, classic worried newbie


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. metallica molted sometime this morning I'm guessing by the color of its legs, looks very freshly molted.


----------



## Greentriple

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

E. pachypus molted this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

A. geniculata female molted finally today. Pictures will follow....


----------



## Shrike

Got back home to find a P. irminia and B. vagans freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

My B.smithi's (5cm) urticating hair patch suddenly doesn't appear light colored when shined upon but seems black now. Is it what I think it is?


----------



## Solucki

Mildred, A. Versi. Molted over t-day break. 1.2" to 1.5" even more teal but no adult colors yet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tried to preserve exuvium, but too mangled. Can they be sexed this early anyways?


----------



## Solucki

Exuvium all messed up.


----------



## acrooks

I had an L. parahybana sling molt on Saturday and P. cancerides sling molt this morning before work. I'm really anxious to see how much the Haitian gained in size.


----------



## Shrike

P. irminia no.2 molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cmcghee358

My wife's little A. purpurea finally molted, and sure to form gained some adult coloration.(Thanks for the timeline Storm76)

Much to the wife's dismay looks like it's a male. I have 3 purpureas. 1 I got in January, 2 I bought in September. I was hoping the older one was going to be female, and either of the younger(different bloodline) would be the male to pair with. /sigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FANGSTER303

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling molted this morning...  Went home for lunch and it was already complete!


----------



## toast4nat

Came home to a freshly molted P. irminia. I wonder if she's going to stay out for me too ooh and ahh over her or if she's planning on disappearing into her lair until her next molt XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

My P. pulcher molted a couple hrs ago obviously  Just retrieved the molt. 

Size of molt: 3.25"
Size of spider now: ~4-4.5" - can't tell yet.

EDIT: Molt was already munched up - and again I can't sex this T by molt...


----------



## web eviction

Haha my pulcher molted a couple hours ago as well much smallers then yours is though storm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PEIMike

my small 1/2 inch B. albipolosom molted into what looks like 3/4 inch, no rehouse anytime soon, which sucks. hes got a dead mealworm buried in there somewhere.
ill move him, and find it in a couple of days i guess.

thinking third instar here


----------



## Callum93

Chilobrachys sp. Blue molted again....I'm amazed at this beasts growth rate, bought 2 months ago at 1cm, now approx 1"


----------



## pokemepokey

P. tigrinawesseli molted sometime last night. Really starting to gain some size


----------



## Legion09

P. irminia, Parallax, molted last night.  Looks to be roughly 3 inches DLS...maybe a smidgen more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

P. langenbucheri molted (saw longer legs peeking out of the burrow )

One of two GBBs molted (totally wrapped up in its webbing, got the molt out however looks around 3")


----------



## acrooks

A. avic molted yesterday and is around 1" DLS now.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

One of my Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla molted  today...the first time. Images come ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P striata molted, and my B auratum is in the midst of molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trainwreck

My P. striata molted early this morning


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My GBB and P metallica both molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

P. Cam is barricaded up but I suspect we've got a fresh molt.  I can just make out two spiders through the miniscule porthole in the dirt curtains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fossa

T. Okerti molted sometime over night....still tiny....around 1/2"


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

H. Mac molted yesterday. Out of the batch of slings I got last year, this one is growing the fastest.


----------



## TpleaseForMe

*L.p*

took about 2 months but here she is


----------



## naychur

My male GBB had his ultimate molt today!  First mature male I have ever had to chance to observe.  I was suprised how easy it was to see the tibia spurs and the boxing gloves............they don't seem quite so visible in all the videos I have watched.


----------



## Hipster OBT

My P. Cam sling molted sometime last night for the first time in my possession . It might've grown a quarter inch. FINALLY


----------



## Hydrazine

Woke up to find my B. smithi in the classical position on the back...with white fangs and exuvium laying at her side - finally!


Too bad I gotta go to work now..


----------



## Skeri

I think my M. balfouri molted again. It looks bigger and its overly large rump looks normal sized again, but I can't find a molt >.<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

woke to find my P. metallica sling molted today.
it WAS about 1.5. Still cant see the spider, but when it comes out i will get the measurements and a new pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PEIMike

my B. emelia molted, watched all of it for the most part.....that old skin doesnt look comfy at all, bet shes happier.
was 2 1/2-3 inches, shes still on her back doing some streches. colour is amazing!


----------



## Legion09

My little GBB just molted this morning...can't wait to see him all stretched out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Tapinauchineus violaceus molted last night, was peeking into the hide from above and saw her sucking out the old skin 

On a sidenote my P. subfusca vanished again in preparation for a molt...


----------



## Storm76

A. purpurea molted last night! It's a GIRL! 9th instar and looking AWESOME! A GOOD day today...*whistles happily*

Pictures in my picthread as usual...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greentriple

Grammastola pulchripes. It was amazing, photographed and recorded most of the


----------



## naychur

Jelous! My male G pulchripes has always managed to molt right before I catch him,but I have caught the flip twice and the "leg dance" once.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AvicVerso

Avicularia versicolor, woke up this morning to a translucent fanged spider

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kirkpetrucci

My P. Irminia molted! It's adult colors are starting to show now. So cool! Sorry for the horrible iPhone picture haha.

It looks to be around the 2" - 3" in mark. About what size can T's be sexed?


----------



## web eviction

P. scrofa molted yesterday haha was kinda worried for a bit cuz she was on her back all day yesterday untill I went to bed but she made it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

My G.pulchra sling moulted right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Molts over the past few days:
A. genic sling
N. tripepii sling
P. scrofa sling
A. versicolor MM
P. pulcher sling
GBB MF
E. cyanognathus sub adult kicked out an exuvium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armpit

my tiniest sling molted last night, i believe. a feisty little OBT. not idea how much it's grown, this thing is a pet hole.


----------



## Storm76

"Sylva", one of my couple A. versicolors just finished molting. Sadly, the molt is too messed up - so I'm STILL not able to sex this one *sigh*

---------- Post added 12-09-2012 at 03:34 AM ----------




kirkpetrucci said:


> My P. Irminia molted! It's adult colors are starting to show now. So cool! Sorry for the horrible iPhone picture haha.
> 
> It looks to be around the 2" - 3" in mark. About what size can T's be sexed?
> 
> View attachment 110943


P .irminia easily at that size!


----------



## toast4nat

My newly acquired B. albopilosum molted just now. Confirmed male via molt. Still have many years left with him so I'm not complaining.

Beginning the molt:



After molt:



Molt size:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crickeylynn

My A. versicolor sling just molted. Second time since I got her. I love how they look right after, though I can't wait to see her all stretched out.


----------



## funkymonk

Two nice molts this weekend... My B vagans from 4 to 5 inches. Has more than doubled in size in a year with 3 molts, I got this one at around 2 inches last Christmas. My P Regalis that suffered a very bad molt back in April had its second molt since, and has now rejuvinated all its three missing legs, last molt it regenerated all but lost the most severly deformed original leg in the process, only a small increase in size this time but all 8 legs present, only the newly regenerated leg that looks a lot thinner & a little shorter than the rest, next molt should sort that out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

2nd of the couple of A. amazonicas finally molted. Considering the time difference between the two sac-mates I'm starting to assume this one's a female. Looks way less leggy than the other one, too


----------



## Trial

One of my c. cyaneopubescens slings moulted in the night, (s)he is a very fast grower!


----------



## Texas T

My B.auratum had a succesful molt today.


----------



## naychur

My brand new A purpurea sling molted today.  Just got it about a week ago.  It spent all last night trying out different positions on her webs to see where she was going to me the most comfortable.  As soon as I pulled out the molt, my son breathed on it and it disappeared just like a Who in Whoville!  Where is Horton when I need him?????


----------



## grayzone

grayzone said:


> found my T. cupreus sling molted today.. unsure of when exactly, but its been between friday and today.
> Seemed to gain about .5" max.. this thing sure grows slow in spite of how much it eats...


HMM... i just checked in on my T. cupreus sling, and it molted AGAIN? very strange because it just molted a month ago, and this time frame seems very short. Its typically taken a lot longer in between so far.

It is now around 1.5-1.75"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My B vagans molted today.


----------



## Legion09

My P. cambridgei molted today. ^_^  was about 1.25"..probably about 1.5ish now..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## inkedandholey

My wife woke me up this morning by comming saying baby get up there is 2 tituses lol our little (well actually he's itty-bitty) N.tripepii grew from 1/4 inch to maybe 1/2in hasn't stretched out yet so not quite sure but so excited this is our first molt with the babies (woul have thought the G.pulchra would go first lol


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My H mac and my O sp Koh Samui both molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes

My Lasidora parahybana molted on sunday-monday. I've noticed out of the 3 molts, 2 of them molted on their side.


----------



## Storm76

2nd A. versicolor molts right now! Good bye sling coloration, welcome adult coloration 

EDIT: Just removed the molt, size ~2.25"+



In her webtube about to start "spider yoga" 





She molted fine obviously

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine

A.genic moulted the second time in my care, still white as (s)he is REALLY fresh but already displaying red hairs on the ophistosoma.

Since the Ts are on my desk, I usually get to watch the process (only Adela, the B.smithi escaped my sights by deviously moulting while I was asleep ) and it's so fascinating every time.

I am truly glad to be a newbie as everything is new and fascinating - kinda dreading the day it becomes a routine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

A. metallica - about 1.0 inch now
Homoeomma sp blue Peru - thought this one was male, but I got to this exuvium (meas 3.0") before the spider did and she is female!  2 of 2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## maxxxieee

Lars just molted last night and looking fantastic from 4" to now looking (haven't measured yet officially) to be at least 5"!  Quite a growth spurt.  Once I took out the exuvium I looked closer and there was the opening and spermathecae (sp?)  clear as day.  She's beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601

My Ephebopus uatuman (Emory) molted yesterday morning in the wee hours... couldn't retrieve the molt for sexing, but S/he went from 1.75 inches to 2.25 inches!!  Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

Revisiting this thread and I must say I have not had a molt in a surprisingly long time. However, I suspect an upcoming P. Regalis molt hopefully soon.


----------



## DrVenom24

so i woke up around 1:30pm and found that my Avicularia diversipes molted today last week was my L.p. 
My L.p looks like an average L.p but my Avic.D looks sick.. since ive got it as a tiny spiderling its always been metallic green with yellow stripe on its web 
maker lol i wanna know will it stay this color or darken to a brown either way its killerr...


----------



## DrVenom24

i molted today my avicularia diverspies and my lp last week


----------



## BobGrill

DrVenom24 said:


> i molted today my avicularia diverspies and my lp last week


YOU molted them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacobW

Odin molted today sometimes, I got up for school and noticed. He is a G. Rosea


----------



## nickianderson

My lil A. versi just molted!! First sling molt, all the others I've gotten bigger, it was at about .5 inches when I got it


----------



## naychur

My B boehmei molted last night. I caught her on her back before she popped her carapace and got to watch the whole thing! First time I caught it live!!! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My juvie P muticus molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki

I had 2 molts while I'm waiting for my g. Rosea in hardcore premolt, go figure. And they both happened while I was away on business overnight. 


Jax, my p. cambridgei sling from 1" to ? He hasn't come out to play yet. 

One of my newest, Violet, my p. rufilata from 2.5" to ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsetseg

My Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" molted on Monday, followed today (thursday) by my Lampropelma nigerrimum!


----------



## Storm76

B. boehmei sling molted - new size ~2.5"+


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Well, I had been expecting my E. cyanognathus to molt sometime soon. I came home from work Tuesday night and it was unresponsive in the corner so I thought it was molting upright. Well, nothing ever happened. No clue as to what caused this.


----------



## Storm76

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Well, I had been expecting my E. cyanognathus to molt sometime soon. I came home from work Tuesday night and it was unresponsive in the corner so I thought it was molting upright. Well, nothing ever happened. No clue as to what caused this.


Got stuck maybe?  Sorry, Chris.


----------



## Dr Who

Storm76 said:


> B. boehmei sling molted - new size ~2.5"+


Hey storm, saw the video, very nice!
How did the molt turn out? Did you get a chance to sex it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Dr Who said:


> Hey storm, saw the video, very nice!
> How did the molt turn out? Did you get a chance to sex it?


Didn't sex her yet, will do tomorrow.


----------



## nepenthes

My B. vagans molted while I was at work! Hopefully that means my P. cambridgei isn't far behind.


----------



## brezo

My P. Murinus has molted 5 days ago! hes now like 0.6 - 0.7 inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Dr Who said:


> Hey storm, saw the video, very nice!
> How did the molt turn out? Did you get a chance to sex it?


Looks like a male...


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My male OBT molted and matured out.  My girl will have a date some time soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naychur

Our itty bitty GBB molted today. Still in pink legs and black booties. I wanted to call it Pin-Up because the legs reminded me of 1940's Pin-ups. But it was my 8 year-olds, and he wanted to name it Tiger.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brezo

Wohoo another happy hay! It seems my a. versicolor Lana(before molt 0.7 inch, post molt 1.1 inch or so) molted during the night!! 

---------- Post added 12-22-2012 at 12:05 PM ----------

happy day*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## funkymonk

Another 2 nice molts this week, my B smithi from 3-4 inches and my L parahybana from 4-5 inches approx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

C. fimbriatus No #2 of 2 molted today...sibling molted already 17th...they get further and further apart from each other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jsmalley93

My juvenile male Pamphobeteus platyomma molted early this morning. Looks really fresh and cool now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SirCupaTea

My little 2.5in B. vagans which had been in pre molt for about a month and driving me crazy! :: I tend to be inpatient when it comes to molting. Also my tiny .5in B. albopilosum sac mates decided to molt on the same day about a week a go :laugh:


----------



## Jessie

Socks, my A. metallica, molted sometime recently.


----------



## catfishrod69

Stromatopelma calceatum female molted today. Picture in my pic thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

One of the A. diversipes molted today - christmas T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trial

My GBB had a Christmas molt! Now if only my other pre molt girls would follow her example . . .


----------



## Storm76

...and today the 2nd Homoeomma sp. "blue" molted finally! Hopefully I can confirm my suspicion of this one being female now... merry christmas everyone


----------



## ridethatempest

while having christmas dinner with my family, came into my room and checked on my 2.5 - 3in gbb nd it was flipped over halfway done with its molt was sooo happy, what a great christmas gift.


----------



## Storm76

E. murinus molted yesterday! Saw his/her (suspecting a female) translucent legs in her cave from the side  Hopefully he/she kicks the molt out and its not too much torn apart..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

*P.irminia moult!*

My recently bought P.irminia sling has moulted! (95% sure)

When: No idea
New size: No idea
Any other possible information at all: No clue

The only reason I know it's moulted is that it looks larger in it's funnel web now than it used to, I barely see the thing lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nepenthes

My P. cambridgei molted within the past few days, its tunnel web is smashed against the side of the container. I'm hoping its about 1", hard to say for sure but I'm pretty sure I see a pale T and exuvium  in their!


----------



## Hipster OBT

ME ME ME..my little OBT


----------



## Kazaam

My P. metallica is molting at the moment, and my H. maculata as well, but I'm not sure about that one.

Edit: H. maculata confirmed for molting.


----------



## Trial

My sub adult A. Geniculata molted in the night and I was finally able to gender him. And my MF G. Pulchra has just started to molt 2 hours ago. I only own 12 Ts and this makes 4 molts in 2 weeks . . .


----------



## toast4nat

Came home to see my 1"+ B. vagans sling "Pumpkin" just finish molting. I think Pumpkin might be a female, and her sack-mate Patch a male, because he always seems to molt a week before her and I have them in the same kind of enclosure and feed them at the same time as well. I have a feeling the larger they get, the more time difference there will be between their molts.


----------



## brotony101

Glad to see my dirty-looking B. smithi juvie finally crawled out of its old skin with a wee bit of color.


----------



## inkedandholey

After being in premolt for what seemed like ages our A.versicolor finaly molted today Yay! She is a whopping half inch now. Lol (will get real size when she stretches out all the way) for now she's all see through legs lol (and how nice of her to molt in her web so we can't get it out without destroying the web she worked so hard on)
Caicos


----------



## alpine

After weeks of sitting and doing nothing, my wee little B. Vagans molted and repaired the damage sustained during his last molt. Two of his legs are regenerated and the one that was injured is completely normal once again. He looks spectacular.  Happy day


----------



## web eviction

P. subfusca HL molted  I was convinced for the longest time that this one was male, but I got a nice suprize 










Horrible pics but still pretty clear


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My S effera molted.


----------



## friendttyy

MY  curly hair 4 out of 6 molted to second instars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigwurmb

This lil guy did.  And for something new to me, eating its molt. :-\?


----------



## DVMT

A little late, but had 4 molts this weekend.  

A. purperea - 3/4" sling
S. calceatum - 1/2" sling
Both L. parahybanas now 1 1/4" slings (These 2 are from the same sack and have always molted withing the same day.  3rd time so far in our care!


----------



## Brian89

My E. murinus molted sometime last week; probably 1.5" now! I'm glad to know that it's thriving, although I'm more than a little worried about re-housing it!


----------



## Storm76

bigwurmb said:


> This lil guy did.  And for something new to me, eating its molt. :-\?


Only chewing on it to suck off the excess fluid from molting..


----------



## Lenxx

Both my Avic metallica and my Avic purpurea molted during the christmas-week here 

The metallica is getting bigger fast, and i simply love this little bugger.. what a spider!
The purpurea is gorgeous looking, already getting a clear and strong purplebluish color and is lovely fuzzy. I cant wait to see this beauty grow


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My young H gigas and B albo both molted last night.


----------



## bigwurmb

A. versicolor molted at 6 am.


----------



## Tman86

Happy New Year!!! My 1.5 inch P regalis molted last night and my 1 inch P cambridgei is on its back right now 8)


----------



## alpine

My LP, Tiny gave me a new years molt. Got way bigger! But is still pretty darn tiny.


----------



## Holly123

My B. smithi molted today for the first time since Ive had him. Im so glad. Hes never eaten for the 2 weeks that I had him and I was getting worried. Now Im just happy. Cant wait to watch him grow!


----------



## peterUK

Had a few moulted over the last week and sexed them tonight


M . . . Chilobrachys huahini #4 . . . . . . . . 4 more to sex
M . . . Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli #2 . . . 2 females so far
M . . . Poecilotheria ornata #18 . . . . . . . 1st of 22 to be sexed
M . . . Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sumatran Tiger' #4 . . . 3 more to sex
M . . . Cyriopagopus sp. 'Sumatran Tiger' #5 . . . .3 more to sex
M . . . Pterinochilus lugardi #3 . . .already have 2 sub females

F . . . Poecilotheria regalis #4 . . . . already have 5 AF, one more to sex. Hoping for a male.
F . . . Avicularia sp 'Peru purple'
F . . . Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli #3 . . . already have 1 female, 1 male
F . . . Poecilotheria subfusca #12 . . . 1st out of 15 to be sexed
F . . . Ceratogyrus meridionalis #3 . . . already have 2 MM


----------



## MB623

My P. cancerides sling molted today. First molt of the year.


----------



## ImDeadly

New Years day, my B. Boehmei molted. And also my L. parahybana.

Sent from my LG-C729


----------



## web eviction

P. tigrinawesseli unsure on sex..
C. elegans female
P. metallica female 
P. formosa juvi male


----------



## SirCupaTea

My LP who has been in pre molt for a good solid month finally decided molt for me and it must have put on another 1/2 inch!


----------



## Redneck101

A. Avic just molted this morning! only my second molt ever! first for this T.


----------



## naychur

G pulcra sling molted last night. Last of the sling trio to molt. "Spooky" now has a black butt and gray legs which I am suspect will darken to black. Hopefully the brown stage is gone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My juvie P rufilata molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nisrene

My P. Cambridgei sling molted last tuesday.   Today he/she finally came out and it looks like they gained almost a full inch!


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. albopilosum just finished molting.  Looks to be about 1.5" Yay!


----------



## singaporesling

My first molt...a gbb sling.  Under an inch still...legs very white instead of pink.  Looks healthy


----------



## taraction

my g. pulchra decided to surprise me with a molt today. and i do mean surprise. she molts pretty much every 9-10 months or so, and her last molt was in august, so i wasn't expecting her next molt until early summer.

i guess it's just that 'time of the year' (i've had 7 t's molt in the last 2 weeks, with another 2 in pre-molt).


----------



## brezo

At about 4 am one of my a. metallicas molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cydaea

Last night my little B. emilia molted  Can't really tell how much she's grown as she's all huddled up in a corner. I'm going to check her exuvium to see if she's indeed female (although I may end up posting a picture of it because I'm not that good at sexing).


----------



## z32upgrader

My OBT molted today! Looks about 1.75"


----------



## inkedandholey

After being in premolt for what seemed like months woke up to a nice surprise. Our P.irminia and G.pulchra decided to leave us gifts this morning. Which was nice as it was a rough morn (3 year old decided to wake up wayyy to early and his big brothers thought it would be fun to give him a bunch of candy lol but that's for another forum) both are huge compared to before I swear the pulchra gained a half and inch and the irminia was pretty darn close to that.


----------



## Trainwreck

One of my A. avics molted today. Strange thing is he was a mature male, so it was definitely a surprise!


----------



## Taranto1989

A. versicolor molted at about 1:10 am was a 1.25" sling


----------



## Storm76

A. diversipes sling #1 of #2 molted last night


----------



## Bugmom

Saker, my A. diversipes sling molted last night. It's still got that "clear" look to it's legs so I'm not going to bother it for a picture. Looks to have gained about 1/8". 

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## Storm76

"Aurora", my A. minatrix female actually finished molting!  She looks so cute - pictures will follow once she's hardened up enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trainwreck

My GBB molted and is now about 2.75"


----------



## Storm76

2nd of the triplets A. purpurea molted. Also gained adult coloration at 9th instar now!


----------



## Tidza1987

my sasha who is a sub adult rose hair molted 3 days ago took her a wile to do it mind being held up in her hide like she was hidding from ww3 lol


----------



## Shrike

P. pulcher.  I can't wait for this girl (I hope) to attain some size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P irminia molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DVMT

My A. avic was starting to molt this morning.  I had to leave for work, so I could watch.  Little girl has so much webbing I can barely see anyway.  Now we can rehouse her into the sweet new enclosure we just set up!


----------



## Shrike

Came home to a freshly molted P. irminia


----------



## Brian89

T. cyaneolum molted today; went from 3/4" to a full inch! It was the first molt I actually witnessed so I was pretty excited! Along with my T. ockerti, this genus sure does grow quickly


----------



## Alltheworld601

Two days ago my P. cambridgei molted - gained about .25 inch in length!  Then last night my A. avicularia made the flip...turned out male.  Might be mature..will check when he's done stretching.


----------



## PEIMike

my G. iheringi molted again, i still cant get over the leggyness.

hes 2.5-3 inches now.....still cant sex it though, maybe next molt.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. metallica sling molted today!  Will take pix when it comes out


----------



## sinsterurge

A. Purple, nice 2in DLS.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My versi molted tonight.


----------



## Tarac

Usually don't post here but one of my Paraphysa parvula molted, a rare event.  Also, strangely my P. nigricolor, platyomma and fortis all molted in the last 48 hours.  Weird.


----------



## alpine

My versi sling finally graced me with a molt tonight. I got home and he was all nice and bright and pretty 













He looks like he JUST got done when I went to check on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lumpbump

GBB molted


----------



## hairyspideyfan

*...that's it for another year!...*

Horray!! 
my G rosea moulted last night. Got her in November and she hasn't wanted to eat since then. Hope she will soon....
She moulted not on her back, but on her side on her favourite piece of cork bark. (well webbed, of course!) Found her this morning in the OPPOSITE CORNER of the enclosure, upright with her legs curled under her. I thought she was a goner! :: However, I noticed she started to flex her legs slightly, so I'm hoping she's just recovering!:exhausted:
..here's her exuvium....


----------



## brezo

Another a. metallica molted!


----------



## brotony101

My first G. pulchra sling molted for me yesterday. Finally some black!


----------



## Arienette

my tiny N chromatus, Oreo, performed a surprise molt on me this evening


----------



## singaporesling

My 2" L.Vialoceopes molted today.  Don't know when I'll see him again but his exuvium was out of his pvc hide I gave him and out on the open substrate.  He's webbed in there pretty good as usual.


----------



## Alltheworld601

Nhandu tripepii sling molted....still looks the exact same size to me, though. =P  But, it clearly molted.  Sitting right next to a snazzy little exoskeleton.  *shrug*


----------



## grayzone

Checked in on my Ts today and discovered my P. subfusca (supposedly LL) molted in the past couple days. Molt was still fairly fresh.
The thing is now about 1.75-2" ... hard to tell as it was still scrunched up. The coloration is darkening up and it is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

P. langenbucheri sling molted on the 17th - forgot to post it. Pictures ones the little one shows up (hiding in its burrow so far)


----------



## brotony101

Woke to find my GBB sling had molted again. This thing is very finicky! Eats a cricket. Fasts. Molts. Eats a cricket. Fasts. Molts. No eating machine with this one. It must have big plans to be a high fashion model.::


----------



## DVMT

My GBB molted last night 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My G rosea molted today.


----------



## Bugmom

One of my two Avic avic slings, "Bombard," molted sometime in the last few hours from the looks of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

Pinhead, My H. maculata, molted sometime last week.  I noticed the molt before I could see him.  He finally showed up for me. ^_^







Also, my OBT molted two days ago...she's getting huge!  But still hidden...sooooooo bright orange it's crazy.  I want to say she's at least 3.5" DLS now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cambridgei is just finishing up molting.  Must be at least 2.5"
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 112320

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderkyle

My h. Lividum molted yesterday evening. I'd say she's about 4" but hard to say when he hasn't come out or even pushed her old exoskeleton out yet....going in tomorrow to get it tho


----------



## Curious jay

My most recent molts are my B. vagans molted into a MM Saturday the 5th Jan, 5 Hapolopus sp 'pumpkin patch large' slings molted 2 weeks ago 1 got stuck in molt and died. B. albopilosum molted last Thursday to roughly an inch. My P. cancerides is in premolt as is my N. chromatus so I'm expecting a molt from these 2 soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

My new OBT sling moulted some time over the past few days (not sure when, he was underground) just came out this morning, went from 2cm to 3! Still hangin out for my versi, she's taking forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theist 17

Aeris, my female Paraphysa scrofa, molted today! Gorgeous spider, now at three inches!


----------



## Formerphobe

P. rufilata yesterday (~2"), P cambridgei today (~5").

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My LP sling molted this evening.  Growing fast!


----------



## Storm76

The first of the triplets of A. geroldi molted yesterday  Pictures in a bit in my picture thread


----------



## LadySharon

I don't think I've ever recorded a molt in this thread.

I keep forgetting.
Anyway checking my T's this evening and my itty bitty GBB sling molted.  (I wondered why it didn't grab the crix right away when I fed last week. I squshed the crix and the spider ate it anyway.)    Anyway it was about .75 - but is in a post molt huddle so it will be a few days before I can tell if it grew.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My M robustum and GBB both molted today.


----------



## Hydrazine

Shiro, G.pulchra sling about 3cm DLS before, moulted overnight, yet to be measured.


----------



## PSherman

I awoke to find my P. metallica had molted today! Exactly one month from the last molt.
Looks verrrry leggy now, and for the first time you can see the distinctive yellow on the legs (not so evident from the pic, but it's there...). Very excited.

I realize I'm being way optimistic here, but can anyone give an idea as to sex?


----------



## Bugmom

My P. irminia sling. Almost certain it is male (I have a microscope).


----------



## grayzone

found my 2" L. violaceopes sling molted, as did one of my tiny L. parahybanas. I Attempted to sex the Lampy, but that was one mangled exuvium. Maybe next time i guess.
Dont know its new size, as its in hiding. It kicked its molt all the way to the top of the enclosure then went back to its burrow.

The smaller of the two Lp is now about +1/2"  ... its


----------



## Damzlfly

my a. versicolor molted a couple of days ago, but moulted in her web, and I couldnt really tell.  I opened it up today and pulled out her shed! Shes huge and purple and red and green and floofy! lol. i'll try to get pics.


----------



## Bugmom

My versicolor sling molted last night. Finally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

P. irminia. Growing like a weed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jsmalley93

Well it has been molt central for me the past couple weeks. Three of my slings molted in just two weeks. My (in order of pictures) Brachypelma albopilosum, Lasiodora parahybana, and Psednocnemis brachyramosa all molted.


----------



## Shrike

Woke up this morning to a freshly molted A. avicularia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DVMT

T. gigas, B. emelia, and B. vagans all same day!


----------



## grayzone

well, i dont know if this counts, but my OBT was out today. She has definitely molted. She was 5" or so, and doesnt appear to have grew too much (cant be certain yet)  DLS wise, however she sure looks bulkier in the carapace area. I will try to get pics when shes out of her webbing.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

LP sling within the past few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

My versicolor sling sometime in the past week....my Lp just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xTimx

My Xenesthis sp. Blue JUST finished molting! cant wait to see if its a male or female!


----------



## Hydrazine

Ozzy the A.genic sling moulted overnight.

Maybe both Ozzy and Shiro (G.pulchra earlier this week) are girls with synched periods!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theist 17

My wonderful G. pulchripes sling, Persephone, molted last night. Incredibly easy to finally get a definite gender from her exuvia. 100% female, this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My L dificilis and the smaller of my two B boehmei molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Doing cage maintenance, I discovered that my P. cambridgei, "Moriko", molted yesterday. Pulled out the molt in hopes it would be a nicely intact one, but she mangled that one too  Really hoping I can get a big one from her at some time...want one for a showcase 

Old-molt, 5.5" - she looks to be in the 6" now...


----------



## grayzone

just accidentally discovered my C. ritae in mid molt

I have a bad feeling that this will be my first "bad molt" experience.  The carapace and chelicera were out (from what i saw) and there was absolutely no movement with my accidental intrusion. 

I was in the middle of misting its condiment cup (its been in premolt since September, so i mist like every 3 days lately) when i discovered it was finally molting. 

I have my fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotony101

Good luck, Grayzone!

My female Aphonopelma "Carlsbad Green" is now doing her stretches. I should play the soundtrack for Flashdance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

My B. smithi molted last night...saw her making the molting mat as I went to bed.  Glad she did it.








Also, a somewhat bad pic of my Lp stretching from his molt the other day....needs a new home now...lol.  Easily an inch and a half now..crazy to remember how he was only 1/4" when I first got him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0rmal

woke up to find my Cyriopagopus Schioedtei sling freshly molted


----------



## grayzone

grayzone said:


> just accidentally discovered my C. ritae in mid molt
> 
> I have a bad feeling that this will be my first "bad molt" experience.  The carapace and chelicera were out (from what i saw) and there was absolutely no movement with my accidental intrusion.
> 
> I was in the middle of misting its condiment cup (its been in premolt since September, so i mist like every 3 days lately) when i discovered it was finally molting.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed.


 apparently all the finger crossings in the world couldnt save this girl. She is still stuck in her molt and is completely unresponsive. I think it was likely dead or dying yesterday when i found her. 
She (im 98% sure) was one of, if not my most cherished ts in my collection. I sought after this thing for a long time and I cant even express how bad i feel right now. I usually dont get upset when a specimin dies, but DANG.. 
This is the first time ive ever had a molt issue, and i cant believe it happened to my little lady.:cry:


----------



## DrVenom24

my diversipes molted into a monster today


----------



## grayzone

Im sure you can see who all molted here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peterUK

What sort of monster did it moult into ? 

The scarey type that makes you want to hide behind the sofa or the really scarey type that makes your butt go all loose and squirty ?

Did it have green eyes and long claws dripping with blood ?


or if you are asking did anyone elses tarantula moult today, yes I had 27 moults today that I noticed (probably had more but didnt check the slings today)


----------



## macbaffo

*R: i molted today any1 else*



peterUK said:


> What sort of monster did it moult into ?
> 
> The scarey type that makes you want to hide behind the sofa or the really scarey type that makes your butt go all loose and squirty ?
> 
> Did it have green eyes and long claws dripping with blood ?
> 
> 
> or if you are asking did anyone elses tarantula moult today, yes I had 27 moults today that I noticed (probably had more but didnt check the slings today)


Ahahaahahah Peter!


----------



## mmfh

Congradulations! No matter how much I eat I have not molted in 43 years


----------



## Cydaea

If only we humans could moult! Shed our skin every few years, revealing a completely new, fresh you! All the cosmetics companies would go out of business, as would all plastic surgeons and beauticians!

Someone needs to find a way to infuse our DNA with that of spiders!


----------



## Bugmom

I can only imagine what life would be like if humans molted.

There'd be laws against dumping exuviae on public property.
Health class would include "What to expect when you're expecting a molt."
Houses would have "molting rooms."
Children would be measured by instars and age. "How old is he?" "Oh he's 18 months and fifth instar." "Wow, my Johnny is 24 months and only fourth instar! You've been feeding that one well!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotony101

Really sucks, Grayzone.  I know what it feels like.

My 2nd G. pulchra molted today. Love 'em when they're black.  And my P. antinous is ready to molt within the next week most likely. Abdomen is BLACK where it was just flesh tone from kicked hairs since I've had her.


----------



## Cydaea

We could overfeed out kids to make them grow faster! They'd be adults before 12!


----------



## grayzone

Bugmom said:


> I can only imagine what life would be like if humans molted.
> 
> There'd be laws against dumping exuviae on public property.
> Health class would include "What to expect when you're expecting a molt."
> Houses would have "molting rooms."
> Children would be measured by instars and age. "How old is he?" "Oh he's 18 months and fifth instar." "Wow, my Johnny is 24 months and only fourth instar! You've been feeding that one well!"


would we all have generic names until we were able to be sexed? Or would dimorphism be present early on?

I, for one, like the idea of being able to lose an arm and have it regenerate.


----------



## Arachtis

No molts today for me, but I have a couple of B. vagans slings in pre-molt that could flip onto their backs at any moment.


----------



## Storm76

Yesterday "Azure" one of my triplet of A. purpurea molted = male. Size around 3.25" now.
2 days ago the bigger of the C. fimbriatus molted, molt was too mangled to judge the sex sadly. Size roughly 1.75-2" now. Boy do they grow quick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saark

*A couple B. smithi molt pics*

Here are a couple of pics of my B. smithi's molt from sometime last night(2/3/2013). She is somewhere between 7 and 10 yrs old. She was quarter sized when I got her but I can't seem to remember when that was exactly. Her rear right leg which she lost while molting two molts ago appears to have put on some nice size. (not visible in this pic, obviously). Also pictured is her deformed fang. She lost it a long time ago when it got stuck in the screen top. She must have dropped and it pulled out in the process  I haven't had a look at it yet but it probably isn't back the way it should be. It has gotten larger each time she's molted but it is still misshaped and poking out at a bad angle. Doesn't seem to stop her from eating though, which is good. In any event, I highly recommend NOT using screen tops with the very small hardware cloth type material. The larger 1/4in square size seems to be much safer.


----------



## brezo

My m. balfouri molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

discovered my 2nd tiny Lp sling molted today. It is now clockin in at about .75"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pandasawrus09

my rosie  has just starting molting after being in pre molt since november 
best of luck to fluffy


----------



## bchbum11

Avicularia juruensis. Yet another mangaled molt, but leaning toward female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtis

One of my B. vagans slings is on its back as I'm typing this. He/she has been in pre-molt for the past two weeks or so and I sawhim/her laying down webbing a little bit earlier so I knew it wouldn't be long.


----------



## Pandasawrus09

my rosie finished molting at 5am and she lost a couple of legs.:'(  but she seems ok


----------



## n0rmal

P.cambridgei molted last night


----------



## del9800

P regalis and OBT

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Storm76

bchbum11 said:


> View attachment 112753
> 
> 
> Avicularia juruensis. Yet another mangaled molt, but leaning toward female.


Jealous! 'nuff said!  Beautiful T!


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu chromatus sling molted early this morning.  Still frickin' tiny!
View attachment 112798


----------



## grayzone

just got in a package today, and one of the borneo blacks (could have been the freebie the seller added) molted in transit. The sibling is around 1" but the one that molted is now about 1.5" and is jet black. So pretty, yet so mean. 
The one that is smaller was real docile and rehouse was a breeze, but the one that molted instantly through me the Lampy threat display, and did not back down after rehousing. That damed thing is probably still in that position :sarcasm: No doubt she/it will be fun to raise up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lumpbump

My blue fang molted


----------



## Bugmom

Charlie the LP sling molted at some point in the last... week? Don't really know, she's had herself holed up for awhile. I just happened to notice there were extra legs down in her hole today, so I pulled out the molt. Haven't actually seen her yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. irminia just finished molting too. Sweet!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P cam matured, and my T stirmi molted as well.


----------



## Curious jay

Phormictopus cancerides molted 2 days ago.


----------



## SuzukiSwift

A.versi finally moulted, had a huge jump in size I'm gona need to rehouse. Not sure when though, some time while I was away at a conference lol At her current size she should get her adult colours next moult I would say!


----------



## brotony101

Came home from work to find my year-old P. antinous molted. Must have gained another inch!  She's becoming QUITE the beast.


----------



## MadMike94

one of my little 1/2" B. vagans molted today went from 1/2" to about 1/2" haha!


----------



## brezo

my b. smithi molted!


----------



## 3skulls

MadMike94 said:


> one of my little 1/2" B. vagans molted today went from 1/2" to about 1/2" haha!


My vagans are the same way. 

P. cambridgei, a couple of days ago.


----------



## grayzone

Discovered my P. irminia and T. cupreus both molted.

P. irminia -likely today as its still see through. This thing is now an easy 2.5-2.75" (suspect female  )and is finally has solid adult coloration

T. cupreus- may have molted yesterday? It is not see through, but the molt isnt all crunchy yet. It appears to be about the same size as the irminia but cant really see this thing due to the web ball she is in. These guys/girls really dig in deep.

Expecting my P. metallica to follow suit any day now.


----------



## pardozer

It's been a couple days since she molted. Here is my 2.25" P. Metallica, named P. Metallica B lol.  I also have a 1.25" P. Metallica )

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theist 17

Forgot to post a picture! Persephone's all hardened up now, so I figured I would handle her a bit and grab a measurement. Two and a quarter inches now!


----------



## brezo

My g. aureostriata molted(g. pulchripes) !!  Oooo happy days, o happy days, oooo happy days  I waited so long for this one to actually molt(premolt took ages!!), im so happy now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

N. tripepii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

Taz, my A.versi sling finally moulted after having taken quite long - and has done so while I was preparing homework for my student. Niiiiice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rantoinetterelp

*Versicolor*

My versicolor molted a few days ago :biggrin:


----------



## Nada

My P.Fortis changed clothes today.


----------



## pardozer

H. Maculata as we speak.


----------



## Hydrazine

Hydrazine said:


> Taz, my A.versi sling finally moulted after having taken quite long - and has done so while I was preparing homework for my student. Niiiiice.


Best pic I could pull off.


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Surprise moult from my p.irminia, she seems to moult every six weeks like clock work. Adult coloration *drooling* I can't get over the elegance


----------



## Crickeylynn

Got home last night and was doing my Pre bed rounds when I noticed my Versi molted. She/he is looking good.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

My P. irminia molted last night and I was able to find out from the molt that it is a female! Yay! I am so glad both my Psalmos turned about to be female.


----------



## SirCupaTea

This is turning out to be one awesome Monday!!!! I got my A. versi sling totally out of the blue, my tiny B. albopilosum, and my larger B. albopilosum who, as you recall I lost and later found with a missing leg and spinneret, so hopefully this is the road to recovery!  

Scratch that, 4 total! just saw my other tiny B. albopilosum sling molted at the same time as its sac mate!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SirCupaTea

Not done yet! returned to find my A. purpurea half way done!


----------



## naychur

How do you know if a Trap Door spiders molts? Does it molt in its den then kick it out?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MB623

*T. blondi*

My blondi finished molting around midnight and it turned out to be male. It seems I have the worst luck with birdeaters. My first chromatus, my first LP, my first stirmi, and now my first blondi (and probably the only true blondi I'll find in my area) is a male. Oh well, I still love em' and he hopefully will be a father some day.:biggrin:


----------



## naychur

Found a freshly molted G pulcra today. Explains why it was previously running from the crickets!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z32upgrader

I was spying on my spiders as usual and spied through the peep hole to see my H. lividum on its back!!! Yay! I've been waiting for months for it to finally molt.  I usually ignore it altogether, but at the critical moment, I just happened to be looking. Gonna need a rehouse after it hardens up.


----------



## Redneck101

Both of my Lasiodora parahybana and my Aphonopelma schmidti molted this week! and one of my OBTs should bee very soon.


----------



## 3skulls

G. pulchripes the other day



And woke up to my LP flipped 
My other one went a couple of days ago. 







Anyone like to take a shot at sexing?


----------



## brezo

My a. versicolor molted! he grew considerably, and i think he is a he


----------



## grayzone

I think he is a he too.. 

anyways, just discovered "borneo black#1" molted . It has kicked the exuviae out of its "ant hill" like burrow, so im assuming it molted a couple days ago.
I have literally seen this thing for like 30 seconds since i got it in December (only saw it at unpacking/rehousing) but it was @ about an inch. I want to get a look at it, so hopefully i can catch a glimpse this weekend @feeding time


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cancerides molted today.  He/she stretched out just for me to take a measurement at 2"!
View attachment 113047

View attachment 113046

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hoffcass17

*my L. parahybana, 5 days after molt (she gets crabby right after so i leave her be)*

I have had her (I hope!) Since October. She was barely 0.5 inches. Now she's about 2 inches.


----------



## Legion09

My GBB, Harley, molted yesterday.  Surprising size gain.  From about 1.25" to nearly 2".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## del9800

GBB and M baulfori

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## DVMT

A. geniculata (Tuesday), G. pulchripes (Today)


----------



## Bugmom

P. irminia juvie molted last night. I didn't have time to remove the exo this morning and it's really crumpled up, so not too hopeful on getting a sex off it. Fingers crossed I can soak it, if it doesn't get ate. I've got one that I believe is male, so I'm hoping this one is female. I've been waiting for that molt too as I knew it was any day now.

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## grayzone

discovered my E.cyanognathus has molted in the past few days. Its exuviae has been kicked out of its burrow, and across the enclosure.

It was about 1.25-1.5", and given the nature of this sp. its no secret i cant see it to determine how much DLS its gained. 
Oh well:sarcasm:


----------



## grayzone

i sort of got to watch my smaller L violacoepes sling molt last night. It kicked its old exuviae out this morning, so im assuming all went well. It WAS about 1" baby, so cant wait to see how much size it got.


----------



## xTimx

My GBB Sapphire *unsexed* molted this morning, is now chewing on the molt.  from .75" to 1" i believe


----------



## Yella

My A Geniculata moulted today, grew a load more but it's abdomen has shrunk loads. It's also my first spider and moult


----------



## grayzone

grayzone said:


> Discovered my P. irminia and T. cupreus both molted.
> 
> P. irminia -likely today as its still see through. This thing is now an easy 2.5-2.75" (suspect female  )and is finally has solid adult coloration
> 
> T. cupreus- may have molted yesterday? It is not see through, but the molt isnt all crunchy yet. It appears to be about the same size as the irminia but cant really see this thing due to the web ball she is in. These guys/girls really dig in deep.
> 
> Expecting my P. metallica to follow suit any day now.


 I know my ts haha. 
Figured this thing was due to molt, and today when i returned from the gym i noticed my P metallica had molted. I plucked the molt to try and sex it, but it was way too mangled. Not too worried about gender so i will just wait until its another molt or two larger to confirm it.

It is an easy 2.75 now, and will be stunning once it hardens up. I see a lot of yellow now , so it should be beautiful once it isnt see through haha


----------



## Roblicious

i had 6 molts within a 24 hour period.

female H lividum 5in easily, female P fasciata 7 in, GBB 3.5 inch roughly, N chromatus 1.5 inch, H mac. .5 inch, and C Fasciatum 1 inch.

My oher GBB (same sacc) should be molting soon as well, this one was in premolt longer, my 3 inch A genic has been in pre molt for 3 weeks now, and so has my 3 inch B vagan.


----------



## Nada

My albiceps also moulted, but she's in her burrow.


----------



## xTimx

my 4" Female Nhandu Chromatus is molting as we speak


----------



## Nada



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeamusMc

Yep. my B. Smithi sling moulted last night appears to have been successful. Not much change in size but has its hair back.


----------



## Solucki

Yayyy. My L. Difficilis, Bob just molted. From 1.5" to ?probably 2"


----------



## icemanx2

my fireleg, gbb, and vagans molted today. GBB confirm male


----------



## del9800

P metallica and Lp

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diabolica

*LP Sling just molted*




First time I witness a sling molting.


----------



## Azadrael13

Well I did not even know that my P. reduncus was in premolt...lol. I fed it just two days ago on Monday, and it ate very aggressively. So I did not even think anything about it molting. I went to take some photos of all of my T's this morning and I saw a molt laying in the bottom of the lair it has made on the side of the enclosure. Never got a chance to measure it before the molt, but I would guess it went from 1" to about 1-1/2". It grew a lot more than I was expecting a T to grow in one molt.


----------



## Nada

Rolling in the Moults lately..


----------



## z32upgrader

My tiny B. vagans is on it's back still after pushing out of it's very first molt in my care. Yay!


----------



## rantoinetterelp

*A. avicularia*

One of my female A. _avicularias_ molted. I was so sure that she was getting ready to make an egg sac because I had her in with a male for a while, but she ended up molting. This is probably a blessing in disguise as I am getting ready to journey out of the country and don't want the house sitter to have to deal with hatching spiderlings! Maybe next time!


----------



## Legion09

Mini-me, my B. albopilosum, just molted this morning.   Little guy a bit bigger. ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damzlfly

My a. Genic sling just finished moulting. Longest premoult ever. It has been hiding in its burrow for at least 2 weeks now. Thankfully it shed out and whoamygod it's doubled in size! Previously was about 1.5". Now, I'm not sure as it still hasn't come out to say hi, but the spaces between the white on its knees has doubled! I can't wait to see the little bugger out!


----------



## singaporesling

My p.irminia is at 1.5 in c hes now


----------



## PEIMike

female B. emelia molted last night, well over 4 inches now.....never thought id say it, but she is a good looking spider.


----------



## pardozer

P. Murinus sling and L. Parahybana sling. Both about 1.25"


----------



## Boatman

One of my B. vagans, caught in the act...


----------



## jayvee089

4 of Philippine Orange Tarantula (Selenobrachys philippinus) molted last night


----------



## Solucki

Mildred, A. Versi just molted to 1.9" so happy for her she was well overdue for it. Now to get her molt out.


----------



## Marijan2

this cutie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe

Female Nhandu chromatus molted while I was at work today.  Exuvium measured a solid 5.0 inches.  She appears to have grown at least an inch!  I think she needs a bigger tank...


----------



## Zeezums

My gbb that molted three days ago


----------



## Zeezums

Homoemma sp. blue - showing those deep denim blue colors!


----------



## Shrike

P. cambridgei...ultimate molt.  Time to find him a date.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Chaco Golden-knee molted today.  Looks much bigger!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My L parahybana and GBB molted.  And though this is the Tarantula thread, my Leiurus quinquestriatus molted, too.


----------



## Scar

My 1" B. smithi is molting right now! Yes!

Update:
It grew a good bit, it has a black butt now, and defined stripes on the legs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola

One of my obt slings molted! Sex still inconclusive. I hope at least one of them is female.


----------



## brezo

My a. metallica Suri has molted!


----------



## Mello

*P. Metallica & L. Violaceopes!*

P. Metallica 3rd or 4th instar (?) Woke up to see her molted 2/27!
View attachment 113558


L. Violaceopes No clue what instar, she's about 14 months old and I will measure her when she stretches out. Woke up to see her molted today! 
View attachment 113559


----------



## SuzukiSwift

One of my OBT slings moulted and I can see now that it's yellow colouration, so I've got a yellow colour form and an orange colour form! =D YCF is at about 3cm now


----------



## SirCupaTea

Beautiful (supposed) A. metallica decided to go through only a week of pre molt and now is a lot bigger! great day!


----------



## Storm76

Homoeomma sp. "blue" male molted tonight and one of the triplets of E. pulcherrimaklaasi spiderlings  (pics in my picthread)


----------



## Lv99 Spider

A fight to the death!!! Kidding of course! strolling by my slings a couple hours ago and noticed she was beginning to molt. The two photos together were supposed to be from different angles. In my sleepy attempt to stitch photos together, I've seemed to have chosen two nearly identical photos.  


oh well.


----------



## Diabolica

*B.smithi*




Just molted.


----------



## Legion09

Parallax, my P. irminia, molted. Looks a hair over 4 inches now.  My P. cambridgei, Ghost, also molted. Looking roughly 2 inches. B-)

Sent from my Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MB623

My versicolor molted this morning. She's about 4" now.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. miranda molted this morning. Probably close to 2".


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My T ockerti molted today.


----------



## inkedandholey

Sorry for delay. Don't think hubby posted.....
On 02.28.2013 our p.irminia Apollo molted and grew back a missing leg.....also our p. Murinus Cal mooted.......two for one..woohoo
Stormie


----------



## rasulsimakshah

Jahangir, my 1.5" A. seemanni sling, molted this morning before class! gonna measure him when i get a chance.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

My P. regalis molted today. Though I am now thinking it is P. striata since its ~3" and still doesn't have the cream band on the underside of its abdomen.


----------



## Storm76

Quite some molts during the last few days...

#1 A. versicolor "Sylva" molted - confirmed female! approx. size ~3.5"
#2 C. fimbriatus "Hera" molted - still unsexed, approx. size +2"+
#3 A. geroldi sling #2 molted - still unsexed, approx. size ~1"


----------



## Marijan2

cyclosternum fasciatum sling
chylobrachys huahini sling
tapinauchenius gigas sling

those moulted in last 3 days, not sure when though


----------



## lumpbump

GBB molted today !


----------



## inkedandholey

Fiji....my itsy bitsy n.chromatus molted last nite....first molt since I got him!!!
Stormie


----------



## Ximmanis

My mature female P. irminia molted today. Caught her in the act and watched the whole process. 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rasulsimakshah

Zaynab, my 0.4" A. purpurea sling, molted this afternoon.


----------



## Nada

A.Chacoana


----------



## Solucki

P. cancerides kicked out a molt today not sure when he did though. I don't see him much. Confirmed male now tho. 
H. Villosella and p. irminia molted this week also. A. Versi and l. Difficilis last week. Been a busy week.


----------



## bugarella

Planned on posting this when it happened but got sidetracked. 

My T. Blondi, marilyn, molted 2 days ago. I was able to get some pictures too. She is about 7-8ish inches. Im waiting for her to harden to get a good measurement. 

And I discovered my B. Sabulosum sli ng had molted today. Reyes is the last picture of course. Its still so freakin' tiny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osmo

My p.metallica i just bought as 1.5" last week just molted last night! Pics to come when it darkens.


----------



## Heckboy

My N. tripepii sling wouldn't touch any food since the first time I fed it.
Checked in on it this morning, and lo and behold!


----------



## inkedandholey

Woke up and found our n.tripepii and p.regalis both molted


----------



## salmonstudio

0.1 Brachypelma Smithi molted last night. +- 3inch LS


----------



## rasulsimakshah

one of my P. murinus (unsexed) juvies molted yesterday while i was out of town...around 3.5"-4"


----------



## Shrike

P. pulcher


----------



## BakerBert

B. vagans 






starting to get some of her adult colors


----------



## Osmo

My A.Versicolor 2.5" fattty molted yesterday. I just got her last wednesday too. Wonder how big she is now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub

G. rosea just finished molting about an hour ago. Pics uploading to photobucket and will be in the link in my sig!


----------



## rasulsimakshah

I. mira sling molted! can already see the little blue feet. ^_^


----------



## vickywild

P.regalis finally molted.


----------



## brezo

My biggest versicolor molted! Shes now like 4 inch +


----------



## Legion09

Pinhead, my H. maculata, molted a few days ago.  Now about 2.25".


----------



## prairiepanda

I forgot about this thread! My G pulchra molted last night, and I started a new thread for her :giggle:


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My E murinus and my N chromatus molted in the last day or so.


----------



## 3skulls

Baby Chacos and G. rosea


----------



## Heckboy

One of my B. vagans slings.
Got home from work today, and it was walking around trailing the exuvium from the tip of the abdomen. I took the tweezers and held a leg of the old exoskeleton while the spider took a couple of steps and pulled itself right off.
You can see his little dugout hide on the right.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

N.chromatus molted today. Got her adultish colors! Waiting on molts from my P. cam and GBB.


----------



## Mello

P. Irminia sling Enzo. When I tried to take her molt to soak and attempt sexing she made a threat pose. Haha it's funny to see them try to be threatening with such soft white fangs. Love her!

View attachment 114291


----------



## friendttyy

My Costa Rican Tiger Rump molted this morning


----------



## Bugmom

One P. cambridgei sling molted Tuesday night, and another molted last night. So that's 2 of 3 from the same sac to have molted to... I think this is third instar.


----------



## Jones0911

Would a Tarantula freshly molted risk losing a fang to defend its self? if so would they immediately go back into premolt/molting stage?


----------



## Bugmom

Jones0911 said:


> Would a Tarantula freshly molted risk losing a fang to defend its self? if so would they immediately go back into premolt/molting stage?


They could bend or lose a fang, yes. Even a leg.
Molting happens in four stages: intermolt, proecydsis, ecdysis, and postecdysis. After a molt, a T is in intermolt, which is a passive phase. Nothing is really happening. Younger T's will usually molt more frequently than adults, but they wont go into premolt immediately after molting. It takes time for the new exoskeleton to form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

very interesting  thanks!!!, didnt know they went through so many stages.


----------



## 3skulls

Obt


----------



## SuzukiSwift

My male B.auratum moulted, has gone from 3" to 4"


----------



## NoSBoH

My 1.5 obt molted this morning.  I saw it was upside down.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And just hanging out.


----------



## grayzone

today i see exuviae in my 
borneo black x2
violaceopes x1
C sp. sumatran tiger x1  

enclosures.  Im pretty sure the borneo and the violaceopes are old molts because they look pretty crunchy, but i KNOW the sumatran is freshly molted. OH SO BEAUTIFUL and jet black for now


----------



## bravesfan

Before 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
My B. Smithi finally molted.After


----------



## BobGrill

GBB molted a few days ago.


----------



## friendttyy

Today my curly hair molted in yhe morning


----------



## Storm76

Had a number of molts lately...

2x Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi slings (both ~1" still)
1x Euathlus sp. "red" sling ~1"
2x Homoeomma sp. "blue" (male/female)
1x A. diversipes sling
2x A. geroldi slings

Not sure if I posted all of those in this thread, hence sorry in case I did already...


----------



## Shrike

P. cambridgei (another male...), irminia, and pulcher.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My X immanis molted, and my big stirmi is in the midst of a molt.


----------



## Bugmom

My A. diversipes molted today.


----------



## Scar

I had 2 molt on Friday.  My P. irminia molted and I was able to identify him as a male.  Also my OBT molted.  Haven't retrieved the exuvium yet.


----------



## LV-426

Woke up this morning to find out my P. platus had molted overnight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sculpturatus

My 1.25 inch T.plumipes molted three days ago, he's now a 5th instar.


----------



## bravesfan

I check my Ts multiple times a day and I found that two of my Ts had molted my P. Regalis and C. huahin.  I had no idea either were about to molt or how long ago they molted.  In regards to the P. Regalis its a juvie and still burrows so it hides a lot and the C. huahin I got LUCKY because I threw a cricket in and notice right away she left me a molt and I was lucky enough to get it before she got it.  It's really hard to tell when both are in premolt.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Storm76

3rd of the triplets of A. geroldi slings just finished molting fine


----------



## HoboAustin

My A. versicolor sling molted about 5 days ago. Almost time for the juvenile enclosure.


----------



## Thenubie15

L.parahybana molted early this morning 
 P.sub ll/bara (3/13/13) 5-5 1/2 mm


----------



## Bugmom

Third P. cambridgei sling molted. Was almost a week behind it's sac mates.


----------



## Legion09

P. metallica molted today. ^_^  Just about an inch-ish...


----------



## Heckboy

As suspected, my second B. vagans sling, identified as "B", moulted today.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Not tarantulas, but my two Sicarius slings molted today.


----------



## orlefx8d

T stirmi just finished molting about 10 minutes ago was 6" LS not sure how much she has grown yet looks like a lot.
P metallica yesterday and one of my P rufilata's a couple days ago, I think it was Monday.


----------



## grayzone

P. pulcher sling just molted. It is now about 1.5"


----------



## Scar

This thread will be absolutely NEVER ENDING!  My new P. cam sling molted either last night or this morning.  My guess to 3-4 instar. I love it!


----------



## fa341009

My Brachypelma Boehmei molted tonight. She hasn't eaten in 7 months and last week her abdomen turned from pink to black. This morning, her old body was laying outside her hide. I would love to see her new colors and size, but she is currently hiding. She is a very active litte thing, so she will come out pretty soon I guess. 3 years old by now, about 10cm big now.


----------



## MB623

My blue fang molted early this morning, she's pushin' about 2.5in. now.


----------



## Boatman

My female P. irminia molted out to ~4".  I tried to snap a few clear pictures, but she wasn't too happy to see me.  Will post em when I get a chance.


----------



## Jones0911

My OBT  that I received Wednesday molted last night or early this morning not sure when but when I checked this morning he/she  was a brighter orange and some  clearish looking legs.


----------



## SuzukiSwift

B.smithi sling finally moulted, got some yellow on the knees now!


----------



## NGLepine

Delta. Lasiodora Parahybana / Difficilis female. Currently 1.5" Easter Molt!!!!


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. metallica just finished molting and regenerated that lost leg. YAY!


----------



## NGLepine

Here she is... All right side up! Debating on looking for a LazyBoy recliner for her next molt. Why roll completely over when ya can just kick back is her thing i guess.


----------



## Curious jay

In the last week I've had molts from my B. vagans sling looking to be almost 2.5"+ after its molt.

And my C. fasciatum sling has molted also.

---------- Post added 03-31-2013 at 11:49 AM ----------

Ill add B. albopilosum to the molt list as it has just flipped over as I was feeding some other slings.


----------



## cmcghee358

My L. parahybana molted last night. It was in premolt at least 2 months. I managed to dig the exuvium out and initially sex it a male  Then I really dug in and used some tooth picks to prod around and BAM, obvious flap. Confirmed female. When she comes out of her cave I'll post a pic!


----------



## NGLepine

Delta was in premolt for at least 6 weeks!!


----------



## Shrike

C. bertae.  Still miniscule


----------



## Storm76

The 3rd of the Triplets E. pulcherrimaklaasi slings molted yesterday. Barely 0.5" ...


----------



## BrettG

P.langenbucheri....4 inches...Now to speed the males up......


----------



## Bugmom

B. albopilosum sometime in the last, probably two days.


----------



## LuiziBee

Woke up to find this before I had to rush off to work. Wish her luck!!!
Female B. boehmei, "Blossom"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My OBT surprised me with a molt this morning.  It's probably 2" now.  Gonna need a rehouse.


----------



## HappyToBeHere

A few days late but had my 1/2" C. cyaneopubescens spiderling molt on the 30th.....now between 3/4" to 1".


----------



## Nada



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cmcghee358

Nada said:


>


What species is this?

Mine looks like this. Before it's molt I thought it was a B. emilia, now I'm not so sure. But the pattern looks similar to this spider.


----------



## Curious jay

PHP:
	



P. irminia sling has molted while I was at work.


@CMC I believe that is a B. boehmei in the picture posted.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

P. cam and B. albopilosum molted to today. Last week C. fimbriatus and on Sunday C. cyaneopubescens molted. Found out it was male. :/


----------



## Marijan2

cmcghee358 said:


> What species is this?
> 
> Mine looks like this. Before it's molt I thought it was a B. emilia, now I'm not so sure. But the pattern looks similar to this spider.


I think it's boehmei, could be baumgarteni too, but highly doubt it


----------



## Marijan2

Moulting right now, gonna update this post after he finish it


----------



## Niffarious

GBB, A. versicolor and T. stirmi all in one week...and looks like some more to come in a few days.


----------



## kgrigoryev

GBB and A.Versi both molted on the same day 4/2 to 4/3.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My M balfouri and P ornata molted.


----------



## Bugmom

A. diversipes molted yesterday.


----------



## Scar

Niffarious said:


> GBB, A. versicolor and T. stirmi all in one week...and looks like some more to come in a few days.


Awesome picture Niffarious!  I had a great day today and came home to find my new little GBB molting!


----------



## Nada

It's a B.Boehmei


----------



## MB623

P. cancerides molting as I type this.


----------



## grayzone

woke to find my 5+" gbb on her back... wonder if the job will be done by the time i get home from work :sarcasm:


----------



## MB623

And now my H. gigas is molting, thats two today.


----------



## NGLepine

B.Vagans molted today!... From 1/4" to... What appears to be 1/4" hahaha.


----------



## z32upgrader

My S. calceatum molted this morning.


----------



## Bugmom

My two Avic avic slings molted. Got them at the same time in December; was molt #2 for one, and molt #1 for the other. They are growing far slower than the versicolor and diversipes slings.


----------



## Cydaea

My B.vagans molted somewhere in the last couple of days. Can't really tell her new size, as she's still holed up in her burrow. She was about 2,5" before I think. I can see into her burrow in the back, though and saw that she tore up her exuvium again. This T does not want to be sexed, apparently.


----------



## Formerphobe

B. verdezi - was not expecting this one...  exuvium measured 4.25"+
A. azuraklaasi - still hovering at ~1.0"


----------



## iamthegame06

*B. smithi*

my female B. smithi molted this morning! 
she was 4.5" last time i measured her, i haven't measured her since her molt though lol


----------



## Jones0911

My P cambridgei  molted last night/ early this am and  she/he still has the molt kind of stuck\attached to the abdomen......Do I need to take it off or just let nature handle its self?


----------



## Marijan2

Brachypelma klaasi changed his outfit today. Confirmed male @ 8cm(3") mark


----------



## Arachnomaniac86

My A. Geniculata molted today, found it newly changed when i got home just now  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmalley93

My juvenile female Aphonopelma chalcodes molted today.


----------



## lumpbump

N. chromatus and A. versicolor molted for me


----------



## Curious jay

E. murinus sling molted within the last few days.


----------



## ragnarokxg

I will post pics soon but I have had a weekend full of molts.  I have had one P. pulcher molt and one is in severe pre-molt.  I also have had both my GBB's molt one as early as last night.  They are all practicing their yoga and are looking healthy and fine.  The P. pulcher didn't seem to gain as much size as previous molt but is still pretty big.  Pics to come once I get a chance.


----------



## king7




----------



## Fossa

busy times for me...p.irminia,p.subfusca,t.ockerti,a.purpurea, all in the past few days....gbb b.boehemi and g.pulchra due soon!!! wooooo


----------



## tony119

MY G.PULCHRIPES CURRENTLY MOLTING...







This is my first T. also my first molt :::
Guys, I need your help to sex it when it's done molting. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

Yesterday I seen what I thought was my Stent's Whistling Spider (Phlogius sp. "Stent's") laying on it's side on a burrow.  

I thought umm ok tarantulas don't lay side way unless their attached to the bottom side of the enclosure. 

Wanting to make sure it was ok I completely forgot  this T has venom more potent than most other ones lol, I opened the lid with no catch up near by or anything. I pulled at the "spider" and it turned out to just be a molt. Thank god my T stayed hidden because this morning he was black, beautiful, and mostly out of the burrow.


----------



## tony119

Can u sex my first T?





sorry for the bad quality though. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 3skulls

B. smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom

My LP sling either is molting/did molt, or is dead. She buried herself a while back, so all I can see are some legs, and I'm not really sure what they're doing, if anything. Will wait it out and see.


----------



## Legion09

Bugmom said:


> My LP sling either is molting/did molt, or is dead. She buried herself a while back, so all I can see are some legs, and I'm not really sure what they're doing, if anything. Will wait it out and see.


Your Lp and mine seem to be on similar schedules...and mine has been blocked into his burrow for a while now as well, but no molt yet...it's coming though..lol

And my A. versicolor molted a few days ago...easy 2" now...starting to get the pink hairs on the bum...looking amazing!


----------



## Sculpturatus

I got a free B. albopilosum yesterday and she tunneled in very quickly and molted for me this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

P. langenbucheri molted! Gonna try sex the molt later...


----------



## poisoned

Storm76 said:


> P. langenbucheri molted! Gonna try sex the molt later...


Cool, what's the size?


----------



## bchbum11

L. violaceopes. Think it's safe to say it's a girl


----------



## 3skulls

bchbum11 said:


> L. violaceopes. Think it's safe to say it's a girl
> View attachment 115503


Pretty. 
On my wish list.


----------



## Meezerkoko

tony119 said:


> Can u sex my first T?


Unfortunately there is no way to sex from your blurry pictures.  If you still have the skin (soak it in water and a drop of dish soap to get it to rehydrate) then try to borrow someones camera that is of good/half decent quality.  You need to get a photo of the area between the carapace (the head) and the book lungs (the white parts).  If you can`'t get a clear image then do your research to find what you need to know to sex it and try to do so yourself.  That's all I can suggest for you.  Hope I helped.


----------



## Meezerkoko

*B. annitha "Scarlett"*

This is my lovely little B. annitha sling.  I got her mid March and I had a feeling I'd be waiting a lot longer for a molt but she surprised me the other day by looking nicely premolt.  I was very very pleased to see that not only did she molt but she's starting to get the leg coloration (the greyish color as opposed to just being opaque).  Yay!  I can't wait til she gets her adult colors, maybe another 2-3 molts and she'll start getting some red coloration on her knees!  *Fingers crossed* :  :biggrin:

View attachment 115526


----------



## Storm76

poisoned said:


> Cool, what's the size?


Around 2"


Also, E. murinus molted today, looking to be around the 4" mark now...pics follow once it's out of its burrow


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My Lampropelma sp Borneo black molted today.


----------



## Bugmom

Legion09 said:


> Your Lp and mine seem to be on similar schedules...and mine has been blocked into his burrow for a while now as well, but no molt yet...it's coming though..lol
> 
> And my A. versicolor molted a few days ago...easy 2" now...starting to get the pink hairs on the bum...looking amazing!


She did in fact molt. Hasn't come out of her burrow yet though; guess she's not hungry yet.

My B. albiceps molted... sometime this week. 2-3 days ago is my estimate. I've been sick so I haven't checked on them hardly at all this week. In any case, "Spider Steve" is not a Steve lol.


----------



## MB623

P. muticus and C. marshalli. My KB's exuvium measured right at 6" and the marshalli refuses to come out of her burrow or give up her exuvium yet.


----------



## Bugmom

I found that my smaller P. irminia molted at some point in the last few days. Not really sure how much bigger he is, he ran into his burrow before I could get a good look but he was nice enough to leave the molt outside for me to notice lol.


----------



## naychur

My G pulcra molted last night. This is his (?) 2nd molt out of his brown phase. He is still a dusty gray color. When will I see black?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tsetseg

My Chilobrachys sp. "South Vietnam Blue" just molted last night. Awesome.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu chromatus molted yesterday. Still under a 1/2 inch
View attachment 115661


----------



## Curious jay

C. darlingi sling molted this morning.... Whole old exo is still a attached at the abdomen though, tempted to just leave it be and see how it fares. Doesn't look problematic.


----------



## Spiderkyle

My a.metalica, moulted at about 2 inch. I'd say it's maybe 2.5 but yet to see it sprawled out


----------



## toast4nat

B. vagans sling molted to about 1.5". Bout time, she usually goes about a week after her sibling but she took two weeks now. Hopefully I can tell if "she" really is a she once I fish out that molt.


----------



## Wildwolf

My B. albopilosum/Curly Hair moulted today while I was at work/school. Unfortunately Cornelius crawled back into his burrow before I could get a measure of him, but he was at about 3cm prior. First moult as a T-owner--quite excited!


----------



## poisoned

Smallest of my P. langenbucheri molted yesterday and my P. pulcher molted today. I'm almost sure I have 2 langenbucheri females now and P. pulcher looks like male.


----------



## LV-426

Pamphobeteus sp. 2 Ecuador


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My Euathlus sp yellow molted.


----------



## toast4nat

My P. irminia female molted overnight. Man she is so gorgeous, I just wanna eat her up. She's about 4" now


----------



## Curious jay

MF Euthalus sp. 'red' molted yesterday.


----------



## Marijan2

T. gigas, someday in last 4 days, as he kicked his exuvia out just today from burrow


----------



## Galluch13

My Avic Purpurea and also my  Lasiodora Parahybana!! Two in one night


----------



## SuzukiSwift

*Four moults*

Had lots of moults this past week!

P.irminia is now about 2.5"-3" and has even more beautiful toes than before (I only ever see the toes)

P.regalis moulted and is now 4.5" had a huge size jump

One of my OBTs moulted 'again' and is now pushing 3", the little monster has grown from 1" to 3" in four months! 

I'm most excited about my H.schmidti moulting actually, here's pics of her afterwards, now at 3" and looking nice and yellow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. vagans molted yesterday.  Only about 3/4 inch.


----------



## sugarsandz

My B. emilia molted at some point early this morning, it's my first molt so I'm excited!


----------



## stiltskin1989

I Got lucky with three today.
B Smithi
G Rosea
g Pulchripes

i actualy walked in on my rosie halfway through. Just another reason these animals are so fascinating


----------



## MikeInNC

A two-fer, and newbie bonus!

One GBB molted Friday-Saturday (seen stretching, below, next its old suit).




The other GBB gave me a surprise when I got home from work yesterdy - I got to see it on it's back!  A few hours later it was somewhere along the process, but it was really hard to see due to the extra webbing.  I didn't want to move the enclosure too much and disturb it.  I just appreciated the moment, turned the enclose back to its usual spot, and left it alone.
Sorry about the picture, I can't get it to rotate.  You'll have to turn your sideways to the left.  All you can really see are a few legs up in the air 



-Mike


----------



## Boatman

My C. fasciatum. Confirmed female, and she's bigger than I thought.


----------



## Crickeylynn

My B. albiceps molded last night. First one since she arrived a few months back. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LucN

My B. boehmei molted last night. I'm guessing she'll be around the 5" range when she hardens up.


----------



## grayzone

found my P. subfusca LL freshly molted, as well as one of the little "sumatran tigers"! 
expecting my T. cupreus and P. metallica to molt any day now


----------



## Jones0911

Yesterday I came home  to checked on my Ts  and almost had a heart attack when I seen some feet laying on the floor of my P Metallica's enclosure.
Upon further inspection,  it was just the molt  and boy was I super happy!! 








Then I  checked on my other ones and the smaller OBT ( I have two)  had molted also. I love when so many molt in the same week!


----------



## LuiziBee

B. emilia molting right now. 8th or 9th molt this month. Whoopi! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scar

LuiziBee said:


> B. emilia molting right now. 8th or 9th molt this month. Whoopi!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


You're saying it's molted 8 or 9 times in one month?!  WTF?


----------



## SuzukiSwift

C.guangxiensis moulted last night, the whole thing's transparent! Very cool - maybe 3cm now


----------



## Curious jay

Euthalus sp. 'red' after a five days of hardening


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Yet another moult, B.vagans sling maybe 3cm now


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My gbb molted


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

I'm not sure when, but in the last couple of days my large G. pulchripes molted. First one since March of 2010!

However, I had noticed in the last year or so it started displaying some odd behavior. This one started displaying the wobbly walking, and "running in place" that one of my G. rosea had displayed before its death. The G. pulchripes also could not catch crickets. I had to kill them and place them in the cage before she could eat. I had hoped with a molt from that G. rosea, the symptoms would go away. It eventually molted, and seemed fine, until I found it in a death curl with its fangs sunk into some webbed substrate. So I excitedly went to remove the G. pulchripes molt, as it had hardened already. Well I disturbed her a little and she is still doing the wobbly movement and not fully bending her legs when she walks. I'm hoping, that this is due to still hardening, but I am doubtful. 

Now I am not one to call things DKS, and I hate it when it gets thrown around so much. However, these two were/are displaying the typical "signs". They do have one thing in common: they are my girlfriends Ts. Both were at her apartment, I can't remember how long, until they has to start spraying for the German roaches that were invading the complex. We removed the Ts before the spraying started. That said, I wonder the possibilities of lingering pesticides from previous tenants or some making its way into the apartment from neighboring units. An interesting note is she kept 3 Ts, the G. rosea, G. pulchripes, and a B. albopilosum. The B. albopilosum has not shown any signs at all and was there just as long as the others. However, it was kept in a sterilite container with air holes rather than an aquarium with a screen vent. Could that have prevented the B. albopilosum from exposure? It seems that way. I have also kept all 3 of these Ts at my house with my T collection of 28 for at least two years and none of the others have displayed any "signs" at all. 

Sorry for the long winded post, but I felt I needed to get this out there. I'm hoping it makes, my girlfriend will be devastated if it doesn't.


----------



## Arachtion

Brachypelma vagans 99% sure male


----------



## bravesfan

S. philippinus ......Female 99% sure


----------



## Arachtion

bravesfan said:


> S. philippinus ......Female 99% sure
> 
> View attachment 116238


Female 110% sure! Nice shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Not T's but my Linothele fallax and one of my Macrothele gigas molted today.


----------



## Sculpturatus

My T. plumipes molted into 6th instar last night, it grew pretty substantially, from 1.25 inches to about 1.75 inches.


----------



## stiltskin1989

B. Albiceps molted to a stagering 2cm. lol


----------



## hoffcass17

*2 this week!*

G. Pulchripes is .5 inches.
LP is 3 inches and gorgeous!


----------



## HappyToBeHere

B. vagans molted last night/this morning, can't get a great look at it since I can barely see into the burrow through the side of the glass but I'd as up 1/8" to 1/4" from the 1/2 spidering it was.


----------



## 3skulls

B. albopilosum still on her back.


----------



## Formerphobe

Nhandu tripepii, exuvium measured 2.5", it's a girl!


----------



## lexieboa

I've had I've had four since Monday 2x nhandu chromatus, a b.vagans and a LP iv had two females (ill be sure on the next molt) and one male, the brachy is weeeelllll to small to sex!


----------



## lexieboa




----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cambridgei molted today. Way bigger! Probably 3" now!


----------



## Curious jay

P. cancerides sling has molted yet again, almost a juvie now. Confirmed female from this molt! Love this specie!


----------



## poisoned

Scar said:


> You're saying it's molted 8 or 9 times in one month?!  WTF?


I believe he meant he had 8/9 spiders molting in past month


----------



## MarkmD

Yeeahh, my LP sling molted on Friday so happy now.


----------



## SuzukiSwift

My a.genic finally flipped yesterday and finished really quick, went from 4.5” to about 5.5” sweeeeeet! And lucky me, my girlfriend was here as it was happening and she got some fantastic shots on her professional camera!


----------



## Shrike

Hapalopus sp. Columbia small


----------



## Scar

My C. Fasciatum molted today.  I have another male.  Wish I could get a female sling one of these days....


----------



## 3skulls

P. cambridgei 
Just missed it. 







Time for a new home!!


----------



## naychur

Baby GBB just molted into his/her blue legs. Still has a gold head.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arachnofreak95

My P. muticus is on it's back as I am typing this, it was nice enough to burrow right beside where I can see it, but not a good angle to take any pictures. I am excited because from what I have heard these guys really don't molt very often. My A. brocklehursti has been premolt and I caught it sitting still kind of half turned over, so hopefully it is just molting in a weird position.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

Obt and versicolor.


----------



## Curious jay

Another Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia' large. These things are frowing like weeds.


----------



## jbm150

My B. auratum molted overnight and she is looking sweeeet!


----------



## Curious jay

One of my two Catumiri argentenensis slings molted last night, looking good.


----------



## Hydrazine

My G.pulchripes just moulted, and unless I'm blind, I don't see any spermathecae. Igor is indeed a boy as I suspected.


----------



## Shrike

B. vagans.  She's a pretty girl Chad


----------



## Saark

My A. geniculata ~2in now and A. purpurea ~1.5in now, both molted within the last two days. I found/pulled the molts today.


----------



## Daylene

My B. smithi molted today she was on here back when i went to work so i didn't get to see it. Maybe i will next time.


----------



## Storm76

The last of the 4 E. sp. "red" I have molted
One of the couple A. purpureas molted
A. azuraklaasi molted
E. pulcherimaklaasi sling molted

Springtime = molttime


----------



## Marijan2

My Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla is currently moulting


----------



## grayzone

came home to discover my C. ritae molted today, as well as my male P. ornata. He is finally mature, and im waiting on my big girl to follow suit.


----------



## Crickeylynn

My G. pulchripes molded on Wednesday.  This on is special to me (one of my first slings) can't wait time see her come out of her burrow. All she has shown me is some legs.  I don't think I'll get to sex her via molt this time..she has done something to it..

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. irminia molted today.  Close to 2" now.


----------



## Solucki

My 12+ year old A. Hentzi desperately needing molt finally flipped. 





Skin



Also my a versi


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P lugardi molted recently.


----------



## grayzone

Storm76 said:


> Springtime = molttime


couldnt agree more this 80degree weather is gettin my ts going haha . I just caught one of my versi finishing molting.  it mangled the hell out of its exuviae so cant sex it.
It is now about 3"  and has those nice fuscias and purple hues to it. Really hope this ones male but i dont think so


----------



## Hydrazine

Storm76 said:


> Springtime = molttime


I concur. C.cyanopubescens sling, A.genic sling, now my 11cm G.pulchripes, and the G.rosea RCF I bought yesterday moulted a few weeks before, too.









Igor is indeed Igor, a male. Doesn't look mature though, I haven't seen hooks nor gloves - approximately at what size do G.pulchripes usually mature? I'm guesstimating mine to be about 12-13 cm DLS maybe more (around 5" for you 'muricans)


----------



## DamonM

Woke up in the middle of the night to have caught my L. Violaceopes and C. Fasciatum moulting.


----------



## Brutallica

Just noticed my Parahybana had finished molting (never even saw the beginning), but the molt was quite ruined, looks like she was desperate to get out in a hurry ^^


----------



## Shrike

P. irminia.  Those orange Nike swooshes are looking sharp.


----------



## z32upgrader

My LP molted yesterday about 3" now.
View attachment 116683


----------



## Boatman

My mystery Aphonopelma


----------



## HappyToBeHere

L. parahybana finished its molt a few minutes ago. Going from around 1" to around 2"


----------



## Heckboy

Came home from work to find my 1.5" G. pulchripes on her back...







And while I was engrossed with this, one of my B. vagans slings quietly molted at the same time.


----------



## Burgers

Both my P. murinus and A. avic molted on the same day 

The OBT looks exactly the same, but the avic turned a pretty bright turqouise


----------



## BakerBert

A. urticans molted late last night or early this morning 

Looks to be about 3/4" + now


----------



## Damzlfly

I watched my cute little A purpurea molt last night.  I noticed she was down on the ground, and had a feeling...left her alone for an hour and came in to her on her back.  I got the see the whole thing (took all of 20 min from back flip to front flip). Very cool experience, and shes probably 3rd or 4th instar now,  about 3/4" dls.


----------



## Scar

Just got home for lunch break and see my P. cambridgei molting woohoo! Probably around 1.75" now.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

P. irminia! About 1.5 now, and it's a girl!!


----------



## Bugmom

Lots of recent molts:

All three P. cambridgei molted again.

B. angustum
B. albopilosum
L. parahybana 

Juvenile Aphonopelma hentzi, confirmed male. 

Brachypelma boehmi, destroyed only the sex-identifying part of the molt. Jerk. Still think male.

And my favorite little buddy, my Aphonopelma sp. Flagstaff Orange. He looks soooo different! 

Like seriously, what is with Aphonopelmas changing their colors? My hentzis do it. Now my Flagstaff Orange. He gained a ton of black! He looks like a different spider altogether!


----------



## stormielynn

My caicos a. Versicolor. Molted this morning


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Had a bunch this week.  P striata, P rufliata, S terrosus, M gigas, P irminia, M calpaeiana, L quinquestriatus and a couple others I am forgetting offhand.


----------



## naychur

My tiny A versicolor molted. Doesn't look much bigger, but I think it just occurred within the last 24.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmcghee358

Well it's definitely molting season eh?

Today Betsy my WC G. rosea molted for the first time in my care. I bought her in June 2011.

Also El Diablo my N. coloratovillosus molted 2 days ago, my G. pulchripes molted into a confirmed female. 

My daughters G. pulchripes molted also into a confirmed female, the name Kate is now firm.

2 of my A. versicolor's molted in the last 2 weeks. All 3 are now confirmed females. So once I get a male... BAZINGA


----------



## akarikuragi

My G. rosea molted today! ^^ I'd suspected it was in premolt but I wasn't sure if their abdomen was always that dark or not. Well I woke up this morning and noticed it was super light pink which before it was a brownish color and then I saw the molted skin next to it. ^^ It's the first time I've had a T molt! I've spent the past three days going in and out of the room just to check on it. XD It went from ~1/2 of an inch to nearly an inch. I'm super duper happy. ^^


----------



## Bongo Fury

My Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh samui" and Thrixopelma ockerti both molted yesterday.

ETA: One of my GBBs is molting right now. Three molts in two days, gotta love spring.


----------



## Scar

1/2" G. rosea and 2" B. smithi molted yesterday.  I'll be darned, looks like the smithi is another male.  Every sling I've bought so far has ended up male.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Three molts this week:

Juvie OBT
A. hentzi sling
T. stirmi sling (last night)


----------



## Marijan2

single moult today: M. balfouri sling


----------



## tonypace2009

Two molts the same day first Aphonopelma hentzi 2 1/2" molt confirms female.Second my Aviculria versacolor now 8th instar.
Hope to get molt intact and get pictures in a few days.


----------



## Storm76

The second of the A. diversipes molted successfully - both of them (sacmates) molted within 3 days of each other again. Somehow I get the feeling they might be both males...


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

One of my a.versis molted last night. Probably .75 I'm size now.  Added some water to its enclosure to help with humidity and dehydration.


----------



## BaddestRuffest

Well my little blue fang sling moulted but I've yet to see him but he threw out his moult. Also my smallest obt sling had a big moult, went from 1/3 of an inch to about an inch and 1/2 and is even more feisty than usual


----------



## Shrike

Cyriocosmus bertae.  Getting bigger.  It's now visible to the naked eye


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

BaddestRuffest said:


> Well my little blue fang sling moulted but I've yet to see him but he threw out his moult. Also my smallest obt sling had a big moult, went from 1/3 of an inch to about an inch and 1/2 and is even more feisty than usual


That thing just exploded!  The abdomen on my 1/3rd sling is enormous, and refused food.  I doubt I'll get those results though!


----------



## BaddestRuffest

Shrike said:


> Cyriocosmus bertae.  Getting bigger.  It's now visible to the naked eye


I wish my Selenocosmia sp. "Ebony" would moult already its miniscule and im getting impatient now.


----------



## MarkmD

My B,smithi sling has just molted, she/he is looking big so will get pics soon.


----------



## 3skulls

LP and OBTs. I'll have to dig them out tomorrow.


----------



## grayzone

woke up to find my smaller (suspect female) violaceopes has molted. I plucked the tiny exuviae from her burrows entrance but it is too small and mangled to sex it for sure.


----------



## Formerphobe

I mira sling. Feet more noticeably blue.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My B.Vagans " Skank " moulted yesterday ,Kicked her exuviam out and Won't come out!!


----------



## web eviction

S. calceatum
E. uatuman 
P. formosa
P. striata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Psalmopoeus pulcher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy

One of my b.albos molted and is officially a inch got some in heavy premolt


----------



## Hydrazine

A.versi sling moulted quite surprisingly - I mean, all the signs were there but I thought it was too soon after the last one. Whoops. Time flies. Came back from work to see this.







Yes yes, I know, substrate dries up a lot in this weather so patches of it look dry but rest assured, (s)he has a water dish available and I refill it/dampen substrate quite often. This new cube seems to have better ventilation than the previous jar from the breeder, which I heavily modified, maybe too good.


----------



## Jelllo

My 1/2" B. vagans molted several hours ago, totally unexpected since it didn't seem like it was in pre-molt xD


----------



## ZTguy

Well not today but yesterday my H.gigas, N.chromatus, and P.ornata all decided to molt. Can't wait for the ornata to show her self. Really showing those pretty adult colors now. N.chromatus finally hit .75", and the H.gigas is around 1.25" or so.


----------



## 3skulls

My P. irminia 
She was over 4" pre molt, can't wait to see her.


----------



## naychur

Just found my B boehemi molted. I am guessing within a day or 2 old, Not wanting to eat yet. Her fire-orange legs are so stunning!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 With flash. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Without flash.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

Went away for the weekend to a wedding.  Was gone about 5 days.  Came home to a molted H.Lividum which is climbing it's cage now lol.  Probably stretching or something.  And a 1.5 to 2 inch L.Violaceopes which I've never actually seen lol.  They were both nice enough to bring their skins out of their burrow.  H.Lividum was 1/2, looks to be about 1 inch now.  As for the LV it's a mystery hah.  But I'm hoping to catch it one night outside of it's burrow.


----------



## iamthegame06

my sub adult female H. lividum molted last night! I was gonna take out the molt this morning, but when I woke up she already webbed herself in lol I guess her molt is gonna be there with her for the time being lol


----------



## Curious jay

Catumiri argentenensis sling #2 molted sometime over the weekend.


----------



## iamthegame06

and also, 2 of my 1/2 inch B. vagans molted last week


----------



## tyrantuladub

OBT crew had a molting party yesterday


----------



## SuzukiSwift

A.versi juvie moulted into adult colours! 5cm to over 6cm, looking very purty, suspect male though =(


----------



## NGLepine

Just noticed my 3.5"
B.Smithi is on her back... A couple
Months ago I posted a pic and her butt was bare and pink... This morning it was BLACK!!!! Now she's Black on Back!! Yay!!!!


----------



## web eviction

C. ritae 
And my second E. uatuman 
My third one never ate and eventually just curled up and died


----------



## PeaceBee

My P. metallica molted today!  

My camera makes it look really blue (just looking at it, it still looks brown)





---------- Post added 05-23-2013 at 06:36 PM ----------




web eviction said:


> C. ritae
> And my second E. uatuman
> My third one never ate and eventually just curled up and died


Aww   Sorry to hear you lost one...


----------



## telepatella

My Aphonopelma bicoloratum, it was 1/4" now it's a whopping 3/8''. I'll let ya'll know in 8 months when it molts again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NGLepine

B.Smithi yesterday


B.Boehmei today at some point


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

a.versicolor today while it was raining!


----------



## z32upgrader

My B albopilosum molted today and my P cancerides just flipped on his back!


----------



## friendttyy

2 other b.albopilosum molted today and some pics.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My male B boehmei and my Sicarius sp slings molted.

---------- Post added 05-26-2013 at 03:07 PM ----------

My H hainanum molted and matured out.


----------



## Balvala

My quite lovely and previously easily agitated Psalmopoeus Cambridgei female "Kanaima" has finally molted within a month and one day interval (exactly) from her last. She's currently ≈3" (7.7 cm) in DLS. Here are a few quick photos of her still nearly cream-toned, translucent and glistening body a few hours after the event this morning:













I was truly unaware how large this species' carapace become and how beautiful the coloration settles in over time once observing personally.


----------



## MarkmD

My female LP just molted a few hours ago, went from 4"+ to around 5.2" shes getting huge, I'll take pics soon.


----------



## 3skulls

I was one of the lucky ones who got a group of the 1i A. hentzi 
All the ones who made it have molted into 2i 
This was about a week ago. 
First time working with something that young so I was happy the molts went well.


----------



## Curious jay

OBT slings has made an appearance from its tube web twice the size it was, guessing its molted sometime last week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD

Yeehhaa, my P,ornata finally molted after 4 months and i didn't see any normal signs of it, she should hopefully be 3"+ by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

I was checking on the collection before going to bed and discovered my H. lividum at the entrance of its' burrow flipped on its' back getting ready to molt.  Can't wait for morning and a "new" spider! Maybe it'll have the cobalt blue's adult colors. Fingers crossed! 
View attachment 117395

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Curious jay

1 of my C. cyaneopubescens molted last night along with my C. fasciatum sling, ill be back mid week to update my Lasiodora itabunae molt lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naga

My g/f's E. Campestratus (PZB) is currently cuddled up with its former self. She's going to be excited!

Also, all 3 of my other Ts (b. albo, g. rosea, and g. pulchripes) are underground, or in premolt!


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My B.Vagans Female.This is the second moult in 4 months.Guess I better cut down on the chow......


----------



## tyrantuladub

Discovered one of my _C. darlingi_ slings next to his/her shed last night


----------



## Shrike

P. irminia.  Growing like a weed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naychur

My A metallica molted today. Didn't see it coming but it did fight off food being offered last night.

Wish my M cabolca would molt! It has a big naked butt, but not dark yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

A. brocklehursti molted night before last.  There were complications, had to patch leak in abdomen.

Also, noticed tibial spurs post-molt.  Can this species mature in ~1 year?  Seems awfully fast.


----------



## Storm76

P. subfusca molted a few days ago - opened up the hide and threw out the molt


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

5.5 inch LP is mid molt in his burrow.


----------



## Crickeylynn

My B vagans molted last night.  I thought she was never gonna molt  l

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pocopelo

1 1/2" OBT molted today. Came out with a radiant orange thats really awesome.


----------



## naychur

pocopelo said:


> 1 1/2" OBT molted today. Came out with a radiant orange that's really awesome.


Would love to see a pic!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocopelo

naychur said:


> Would love to see a pic!


Will try to catch it outside the web tube. Spends too much time in there.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

B. vagans sling molted the other day, and I am thinking it is female. Really hope so since my last sling turned out to be male. 

Oh my A. versi sling also molted recently, and I am pretty sure it is female!


----------



## NGLepine

My P.Regalis was belly up after work
This morning... Mostly out before heading back to work! Should be getting to the 4" mark


----------



## Julesbugs

My A. Brocklehursti molted today! Or I should say started molting today, she's in the process. I just got her a week or so ago too! She was already balding on her opisthosoma and it had totally darkened so I have eagerly been waiting for this. Saw her laying down her silk earlier today and she's got herself cradled in this perfect little mat. Will update when she's done about how much she's grown!


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

And another molt today!  Woo! I get to actually watch my first t molt!  Gbb 1.5 inch sling.


----------



## Venom671

B boehmei 4"-4.5" shes growing slowly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scuttlebutt

It's been an interesting couple of weeks for molts. Every one of my Ts has gotten their black premolt spot and molted or surprised me with a molt one at a time with less than a 24 hour window in between them. The last one I expect to molt any day now. Kind of remarkable for a collection of just 6 to be so coordinated.


----------



## tyrantuladub

Other _C. darlingi_ sling shed today while I was out purchasing food items.


----------



## Kazaam

My C. huahini molted today.


----------



## sbullet

p. irminia second molt in my care. probably 1.75'' 

female.


----------



## Naga

Second of my four tarantulas to molt this week! At some point today/tonight, my B. Albopilosum Oscar shed his former self away! He's now quite crowded in his hole though, hoping he digs out soon


----------



## sanni

My Toxy (B.smithi) FINALLY molted last night. Missed it but maybe next time. 





Male or female?.. the picture quality is not too sharp. Sorry.


----------



## tyrantuladub

_P. regalis_ sling molted yesterday. Little dude nearly doubled in size and is now ~1.75". Rest should be following suit very soon!


----------



## RoseK

Two of my slings molted this week: my _B. boehmei_ and _B. albopilosum_. A third sling- the _Nhandu tripepii_ is showing some  premolt darkening, so by Sunday the final count might be three.


----------



## paassatt

The _Poecilotheria striata_ that I bought as a sexed female a few months ago molted today and lo and behold came out of its old skin as a mature male.


----------



## z32upgrader

My S. calceatum molted today.  i.e. new warp drive installed.  Sorry, just saw the latest Star Trek movie.


----------



## naychur

Our H lividum molted over night. We saw it on it's side, so we knew it was coming. I was sort of hoping it would have waited until the boys were up to watch.  : (



z32upgrader said:


> My S. calceatum molted today.  i.e. new warp drive installed.  Sorry, just saw the latest Star Trek movie.


Funny you should mention Star Trek. Our H lividum was named "Shran" because it is big, blue and has a bad temper (by species definition only, have not observed a bad attitude......yet).



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lexieboa

P.Regalis

B.Vagans


----------



## telepatella

Well, since yesterday I've had 4 molts: A. chalcodes - grew to 1 1/4", Aphonopelma sp "Davis Mountain" - to 1 1/4", G. rosea to 1/2 "and G pulchipes to 1/2".


----------



## Storm76

Psalmopoeus pulcher molted last night  Finally got a molt to sex, yay! 

Forget the sexing - saw the T: Mature male, haha! Pics in my pic-thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naychur

naychur said:


> Our H lividum molted over night.


Looks like "Shran" is a girl! I posted pics on the sexing thread for confirmation, but I am 99% sure!





Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Storm76

"Saranyu", Tapinauchineus violaceus, ~4.25" female molted (pics in my picthread - she's a real beauty, absolutely a looker!) - size before molt ~3.5" so I'm guessing she's pretty much fully grown....adult for sure, she had a dud-sack -before- she molted. Ate it, then molted right away ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waxen

My C. darlingi that I picked up at the Havre de Grace reptile expo on Saturday molted yesterday.  Not sure the size as he/she is down in the burrow hiding from my prying eyes.


----------



## iamthegame06

forgot to post, but my female H. lividum just molted yesterday


----------



## Curious jay

Ceratogyrus marshalli juvie molted last night, can't get a size yet.

Lasiodora itabunae has laid a molting mat earlier today so hopefully ill awake to a molt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greentriple

It's been a long time since I posted here. My Ts are growing and healthy. Last night G. Pulchripes molted and is around 4".


----------



## Earth Eater

N. Coloratovillosus molted yesterday


----------



## Storm76

#1 of the triplets A. geroldi molted. Now 5th instar.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Finally get to reply to this thread!!
My B. albopilosum molted and went from 2¼" to 'needing more time before you can measure me'...

I bet that's HUGE!


----------



## nicolevins

First time to catch a T molt, I woke up to my 1" Lasiodora parahybana molting! Very cool to watch.  It has since almost doubled in size. Shocking.


----------



## Hydrazine

When I went to work this morning, my B.smithi juvie girl was on her back, finally. She's back on all eight, or so I hope, because she's in her hide, hiding behind the exuvium

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balvala

Within the past two weeks, I've already notified about the P. Cambridgei female reaching a little over three inches. Proceeding that follows my P. Irminia baby reaching an inch in size, my P. Murinus finally reaching two inches and visibly female. Finally, not even five minutes ago, I picked up my Brachypelma Sabulosum's enclosure to shine a light inside the chasm she hollowed out to find her on her back and JUST flipping over from a fresh molt. She was almost two inches at the time she molted near the end of April, so I'm curious to view how much she's actually grown at this point.

Edite: Strike that, make it four molts. P. Pederseni just reached a little over one inch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 845BigRed

Been waiting about a week now since my LP stopped eating and I just checked my its and saw way too many legs, he must have molted while I was at work. It was about an inch, before, now it looks like maybe an inch and a half and I can see its hair much more clearly then I could before.


----------



## Mysteryavic

Got home from work and saw my B albo flicking hairs and walking in circles. I was so excited to see my first molt. About 2 hrs later she was on its side and not moveing. Within the hour I could see it coming out the top legs and all! took about an hour and it ended up on its back and was doing well much larger than before (was about 1.5 in) id say easly 2in maybe. Now it has flipped over and is covering its eyes. All looking good and cant wait to see how big it is and to see what sex it could be. Took all together about 3 hrs from flicking hairs to turning over.


----------



## web eviction

H. mac as well as P. irminia both molts prove female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy

my b.albopilosum molted yesterday.


----------



## Storm76

Euathlus sp. "red" sling 1 of 4
GBB sling 1 of 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckboy

My N. tripepii sling molted while I was at work today. Came home to see a white spider, noticeably bigger.
Then the exuvia moved on its own... 
Seems the little fella got a leg stuck in the process. It must have _just_ happened because the cast off leg was still twitching pretty energetically. You can see it in the pic sticking out from underneath the old exoskeleton. 
At least it managed to fix the situation on its own. *sigh of relief*


----------



## Storm76

I literally just found my B. auratum freshly molted! Yay!


----------



## z32upgrader

Storm76 said:


> I literally just found my B. auratum freshly molted! Yay!


Saw your video.  What are you doing up so late?


----------



## web eviction

C. Sanderi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola

P. ornata molted a couple days ago. Didn't even know! At least 5" now and gorgeous.


----------



## Curious jay

Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia large' sling 4/4 has caught up with its sacmates and has molted.

Lasiodora itabunae is currently on its back flexing, hopefully I can sex the molt, think it maybe a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba

:biggrin:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My biggest Holothele incei sling has molted out into a hideous grey male complete with horns under his legs and thick hearty pedipalps. 

First male I've had mature in my care. Time to get him his date.

Here is a terrible pic:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tyrantuladub

Haven't been on since, but in the last 3 days I've had two more _Poecilotheria regalis_ slings molt as well as both of my _P. pederseni slings_


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Both my Sicarius slings and all five S calceatums molted in the last day or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Both my Sicarius slings and all five S calceatums molted in the last day or so.


Someone likes it venomous


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Storm76 said:


> Someone likes it venomous


A bit.   these are nothing compared to my newest additions, though.  I posted pics in the true spider thread...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## carlson

First time seeing my chaco since putting her in the enclosure. At least doubled in size, giving few more days to harden up an offer food since abdomen is looking little. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naychur

My son's Maraca cabocla molted last night. We got to see everything but the initial flip on the back. Looks like a girl! Been waiting for this molt for A WHILE!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My T violaceus molted last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

Ephebopus murinus sling molted yesterday, along with my Lasiodora itabunae.


----------



## Balvala

Okay, strike the previous molt list I posted just recently. Make that SEVEN molts in a week and a half. My Augacephalus Ezendami is flipped over and ready to reach nearly 4" to 4.5" in diagonal leg span, as well as my baby Nhandu Chromatus that just molted as well.

EDIT: Strike that AGAIN, my 8th tarantula just molted as well; one baby A. Versicolor among the two that I own.


----------



## Nada



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sugarsandz

My smallest tarantula a Brachypelma boehmei finally molted today. I thought it was dead until I realized the curled mass was the molt lol, it was still on its back when I found it but just now I noticed it has since flipped right side up. I wasn't messing with it or anything, it just happens to be near a closet I was putting laundry away in. Hopefully the little thing grows a good amount and everything is where it should be.


----------



## Hawk

My unknown sex GBB molted a few days ago. He is more awesome looking now!


----------



## Crickeylynn

Go to do my nightly check before bed, and discovered my E. sp "red" sling finally molted.   Been waiting months for this one.  She is about a year old and maybe at an inch now.  Lol one of my favorites.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

A. avicularia


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My Phlogius sp Aussie goliath molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naychur

freedumbdclxvi said:


> My Phlogius sp Aussie goliath molted.


Would love to see a pic!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu chromatus molted last night. Only about 1/2 inch.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

My N. chromatus molted this morning. She's over 2 inches now. Crazy to think just a year ago she was a tiny 2nd instar sling less than .25 in!


----------



## trailblazin02

my a. metallic  is in the process  right  now.  came home  from  work 2 hrs  ago  and it was  flipped  over.  and  just  now  pulling itself  out


----------



## Curious jay

Catumiri argentinensis 1 of 2 molted last night I guess, these things are growing like weeds.

Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia large' 4th and final sling to molt, still a slight runt compared to the others.

Brachypelma boehmei is seemingly trying its hardest not to molt lol gotta be anyday now, also B. albopilosum to follow and maybe a P. irminia sling.... Fingers crossed.


----------



## z32upgrader

My G. Pulchripes started molting late last night for a wonderful birthday present this morning! Is about 3" now!
View attachment 117897

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

B. albopilosum large sling has just flipped on his back this thing is growing insanely fast.


----------



## Balvala

Alright, honestly.. I should stop updating, but it's astonishing to me that I've literally had a molt or more from a specimen in my collection every day for the past six days.

Molt Ten: Second Iridopelma Hirsutum (still has a cyst, unfortunately)
Molt Eleven: Ceratogyrus Darlingi (Pretty sure, even at 1", that it's a female)


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My Loxosceles sp Chile and both my Macrothele gigas slings molted.


----------



## Curious jay

Brachypelma Boehmei is currently on its back, long old wait for that one.


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. versicolor molted today almost a month after its sacmate did on May 19th. I got the slow grower I guess...female?? fingers crossed!


----------



## klawfran3

OBT molted today, excited as he nearly doubled in size! one inch now.


----------



## Dr Acula

P fasciata! She's a good 6.5-7" now. 
Here's a pic of her molt that I'm posing in a threat posture (hot glue venom drops)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My linothele fallax sling molted today.


----------



## Rhodin

My 4" L.P is molting I'm very unsure on the sex but let's keep our fingers crossed for female
Heres a picture of her just a few minutes after flipping


I must say, I am very happy I didn't go to sleep earlier like I had planned.

*edit:Molt was torn :c


----------



## RoseK

My Acanthoscurria geniculata molted today! Definite female  Bought her from Amanda at Tarantula Canada on May 5th and she's growing like gangbusters!


----------



## NGLepine

Delta.. My L.d/L.P girl molted yesterday!!!


----------



## jim777

My Rosie molted today! First time in the 2 years I have had her  Brought a little happiness to me today, as I had a death in the family as well. Of the 20 or so T's I have she is my favorite, because she is so cranky lol.


----------



## friendttyy

b.albopilosum molted yesterday still a molt behind sac mates.


----------



## Storm76

Another one of the E. pulcherrimaklaasi slings molted - now waiting for the last of the triplets...


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. miranda molted today! Looks about 2.5" now. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Curious jay

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling #2 molted last night.


----------



## ozzytoys

my JUGGERNAUT did!

IMG_0738 by ozzytoys, on Flickr


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Male B.auratum just hit 4” and C.guanxiensis sling got a phenomenal size growth, cant measure cause of all the web

Suspect H.scmidti moult too, but who would know? Lol


----------



## naychur

Coming back from a 4-day vacation, I found my A versicolor and my G rosea (RCF) had molted. Versi is a sling that is getting more and more blue.

Looks like my G pulchra and my L parahybana are getting ready.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heckboy

My B. vagans "A" was looking ready to molt. Went out for a couple of hours and came home to this:




Got quite a bit larger; time for a rehousing into a deli cup once it hardens up.


----------



## Storm76

Psalmopoeus langenbucheri molted finally today...last molt was in April.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JAG1708

The smaller of my two GBB's molted today.


----------



## Gilberator

My B. smithi just molted this past weekend





As well as my B. albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beansbro1

*P Metallica molting now*

It was an 1-3/4 well see how much bigger it is tomm. I love how blue they are after a molt. It finally got some yellow after the last one now you can really see it


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My A seemani molted today.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My female Sicarius terrosus molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boatman

One of my B.vagans nolted to ~4". Male I think.


----------



## Scar

My P. cam molted today into around 2".  Looks like I have another male, not 100% though.  Wish that one of these days I could buy a female sling....


----------



## OBT1

My male G. rosea is in premolt and my obt finished a few hours ago. 4'' now.


----------



## cerialkiller

My 6" Chaco is molting as I type this , 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added 06-20-2013 at 12:47 PM ----------







Almost done...

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. vagans molted sometime overnight or this morning. Now about 3/4"


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

H. Mac sling molted sometime within the past few days.


----------



## FoxtheLviola

C. fimbriatus molted, and I think one of my OBTs molted as well. Hasn't come out of its burrow all the way yet.


----------



## glssr60

My A. Geniculata molted 06/21/13 around mid afternoon and is now about 2 1/2".  I was planning on sexing her (calling it her for now) but she sat on top of the exuvium and by the time I was able to retrieve it later she had chewed up the area where I needed to look.  Guess she's not ready for me to change   the paint on the wall from pink to blue yet.     I also have a B. Smithi and a G. Pulchripes about ready to molt.  They are currently about 1/3" to 1/2"       respectively.


----------



## toast4nat

My Poecilotheria sp. molted last night. It was sold to me as a P. regalis but I'm starting to think that's not what this is; it's really dark and does not even have a hint of a white stripe on the ventral side; it is now 3"+


----------



## JAG1708

One of my G.pulchra slings molted this morning and my other G.pulchra sling is molting as I type.


----------



## Greentriple

I've not posted in a while, but rather then try and catch you up on molts since my last post I'll stick with the topic.

This morning around 12 am my very first T, A. calcodes mosted for the first time in over a year.  He/She is still hiding out so I can't tell you size, but from what I could see in color he/she may be a male.

Until such time,


----------



## Storm76

One of the couple A. diversipes molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysteryavic

Avic Avic molted today. Was about 2" now id say close to 3". Wasn't sure if it was an A. avic and now i am almost sure of it.


----------



## Kodi

Dr Acula said:


> P fasciata! She's a good 6.5-7" now.
> Here's a pic of her molt that I'm posing in a threat posture (hot glue venom drops)
> View attachment 117951


Awesome! Great idea, I might have to steal it in the future.


----------



## Curious jay

P. irminia sling has molted looks to have grown a fair bit from the ghostly figure I can see through its web tube.

I think my B. vagans has also molted was heavy premolt three days ago and has been underground since, hopefully appear with a lovely new jacket on.


----------



## z32upgrader

I spy something orange, mean, and bigger than before! My OBT is just finishing up molting in his/her webby labyrinth.
View attachment 118202


----------



## FoxtheLviola

B. albopilosum, 2nd OBT, and L. violaceopes all molted. I can finally see some purple on my L. viola, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. :/


----------



## Curious jay

Curious jay said:


> P. irminia sling has molted looks to have grown a fair bit from the ghostly figure I can see through its web tube.
> 
> I think my B. vagans has also molted was heavy premolt three days ago and has been underground since, hopefully appear with a lovely new jacket on.



B. vagans confirmed my suspicion, it has molted.


----------



## naychur

z32upgrader said:


> I spy something orange, mean, and bigger than before! My OBT is just finishing up molting in his/her webby labyrinth.
> View attachment 118202


Cool pic!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shrike

Hapalopus sp. Columbia small


----------



## toast4nat

G. pulchripes sling. First molt in my care. Gained 1/2 inch.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

P. cancerides sling today.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

1" pederseni and my 4.5 inch unidentified avic is in the process.


----------



## jbm150

At long last, my O. aureotibialis molted.  Her last molt was December '11!


----------



## SuzukiSwift

OBT juvie just now, it's caught up to the bigger one so I'm guessing male (their feeding regiments and temps are the same but this ones growing way quicker) 

Suspect P.irminia, should know soon

H.schmidti just reached 3" (beautiful golden angel of death)

C.guangxiensis pushing 4cm now, rehoused (the speed never ceases to amaze me)


----------



## FoxtheLviola

B.vagans molted early this morning. Maybe 2.5-3 in now.


----------



## korg

Juvie male Ephebopus cyanognathus molted today... female is in premolt, so hopefully she will also pop in the next few days.


----------



## Yentlequible

Couple days late, but on monday I had two molts. My A. ancylochira went from 1" to about 1.25" and my little .5" L. parahybana went all the way to 1". I can't believe how much he gained in one molt!


----------



## Shrike

Cyriocosmus bertae  forever tiny


----------



## Scar

My OBT and GBB molted!  I will be rehousing both this weekend.


----------



## toast4nat

My GBB molted, first time in my care.


----------



## naychur

Our GBB sling gave us a surprise molt yesterday. Can't tell if the carapace has started teal yet. Pre-molt was still gold.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toast4nat

My P. irminia sling molted last night.


----------



## naychur

naychur said:


> Our GBB sling gave us a surprise molt yesterday. Can't tell if the carapace has started teal yet. Pre-molt was still gold.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Nope, carapace is still gold : (

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TaylorC

First of any of my T's molted! My A. Versi sling must have just finished this morning. Looks to be about an inch now!


----------



## Curious jay

Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia large'. Sling 1 of 4 molted, Ceratogyrus darlingi sling molted all previous molt issues fixed up. Catumiri argentenensis sling #2 heavy premolt should be molting in the next few days.


----------



## Hawk

Asian Smokey, can't remember the scientific name off the top of my head, too tired. 

Anyways pretty sure he/she molted, see an extra pair of legs in his little web hide he made. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Bast

Our A.avic, Karina moulted today for the first time in our care!  She's still in an awkward position in her web, so I haven't gotten any pictures yet, but she sure is a vivid blue now


----------



## web eviction

Last two days...
E. uatuman 
S. cal
A. purpurea confirmed female
C. darlingi confirmed female 
Selenocosmia sp. ebony 
C. ritea


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. metallica molted yesterday(Tuesday). Will update with a picture in the morning.
Update: picture added
View attachment 118402


----------



## Storm76

B. boehmei male "Kenno" is on his back right now


----------



## DreamWeaver8

3 molts in one day! My female LP, my Grammostola rosea sling and I know this is in tarantula chat but also a C gracilis.


----------



## Will240393

My B smithi 'maya' successfully molted and i only got her today


----------



## Mike41793

My vagans and boehmei both molted last nite. Excited to see the rump getting red and the boehmei's legs starting to get red!


----------



## nicolevins

H. lividum sling  now 3cm.


----------



## Kodi

GBB! He is now 1 inch.





P. murinus went from 1.5" to 2"!


----------



## Yentlequible

P. irminia molted yesterday evening. Haven't seen it out of it's web to get a good picture or size measurement. I'd say it's probably around 3.5" now.


----------



## Scar

My B. smithi molted into 3" last night.  Now has full adult colors, and looks like a girl!


----------



## Kodi

Scar said:


> My B. smithi molted into 3" last night.  Now has full adult colors, and looks like a girl!
> View attachment 118482


Definitely a gal! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iCookBacon

*G. Pulchripes molted this morning*

Chaco baby molted today! Slower than my L.P. and my B. Albo but not very far behind. They've all had 2 molts since april.


----------



## naychur

Found that my G pulchra had molted. Maybe a day old. Almost doubled in sizen but still gray.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DamonM

N. Tripepii, C. Cyaneopubescens, P. Irminia, E. Cyanognathus, A. Seemani, and N. Chromatus moulted within the past week.


----------



## MarkmD

My B,smithi molted between Thursday night/Friday morning, from 1" to around 1.3".


----------



## Kaltheory

.75" C. Cyaneopubescens molted sometime early this morning! I haven't measured him/her yet but at a guess I'd say its at least 1" now. 

.5" G. pulchripes is in heavy premolt  so it must be ready to pop any day now

My first molt!


----------



## iCookBacon

My little P. Metallica molted last night into 4th instar! Went from an inch to close to an inch and a half! Wonderful!


----------



## z32upgrader

My LP is on his back molting right now! He'll probably break the three inch mark today!
View attachment 118533


----------



## Curious jay

C. argentenensis sling 2/2 molted.

2/4 H. sp. 'Columbia large' slings molted.


----------



## Shrike

P. irminia.  Time to rehouse.  Should be fun


----------



## Scar

Came home to find my adult A. Seemanni molting!  First time I've seen her molt.


----------



## Scar

Shrike said:


> P. irminia.  Time to rehouse.  Should be fun


Mine just molted too, and I identified her as a girl!  I also had to rehouse and it was fun, not sarcastically.  It went well but was exciting


----------



## Hersh77tess

*B. Smithi*

My B. Smithi (Grace) molted upright today. I waited three weeks for her and her big black booty to get to it. I have been waking up in the middle of the night to check her every night and she chose to molt while I was out for two hours today. Lol 
I had almost forgotten how beautiful B. Smithi are. Her colors have been faded for so long. 
She pulled through great and is now around 3" as a rough estimate.


----------



## jgerou85

My S. calceatum molted today. Regained a lost leg and about half an inch


----------



## Curious jay

OBT is looking alot more orange since I last saw it I'm guessing it molted lol.


----------



## Kaltheory

Hersh77tess said:


> My B. Smithi (Grace) molted upright today.


woo! upright molting! I forgot to post a pic minus bad phone quality


----------



## Kaltheory

1 day later my G. pulchripes molted! From .5" to not quite sure yet she's still hiding out


----------



## Issehalsey

My B. Emilia! Female  I'm so proud


----------



## cerialkiller

My p.regalis molted today she is now 3 1/2"


----------



## brezo

Sometime this week 2 of my avicularia genus molted(one metallica and one versicolor)  ooo happy days


----------



## BakerBert

A. urticans molted today (about an hour ago). Now about an inch in size!!!

First time i have seen a T molt in person and it was amazing.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. genic sling this week.


----------



## MikeInNC

My 1/3" Eauthalus Sp Red!  It has grown from teeny-tiny to just "teeny" 
Now to wait 4 days and see if he/she will eat.

I'm so glad it's doing well, despite my "help" 

-Mike


----------



## PeaceBee

My LP molted a couple days ago, but hasn't come out yet.  I think it should be around 1" or so now 
Silly thing took its molt and shoved it up against the side of its enclosure in its burrow


----------



## Spidergrrl

My _Lasiodora klugi_ molted today. Totally surprised me. I just bought her yesterday and there was no clue she was about to molt. Went from about 3/8's of an inch to about 1/2 an inch. (10 mm to 12 mm).

Cheers,

Spidergrrl


----------



## 845BigRed

I was checking everyone's space when I got home from work and my little 1/3rd inch Versi sling molted while I was out. It just recently stopped eating too. Pretty sure my 8th inch E Camp. is due soon too, it sealed itself up in its little burrow


----------



## Storm76

Little cutie Avicularia minatrix female molted just a couple hrs ago


----------



## Hydrazine

C.cyaneopubescens sling, of course while I was at worrk. Looks a bit over 3 cm, kind of leggy.


----------



## Naga

It seems my collection tends to molt in triplicate! Every time I have one molt, within 2 weeks, 2 more molt as well, and usually within a couple days of each other. This time, on 7/6, my A. metallica molted, then on 7/13, the same-sized A. versicolor decided to follow suit! Last, but definitely not least, my B. albopilosum followed suit some time between last night, and this morning!


----------



## PeaceBee

I got a surprise molt out of my baby G. rosea!  The last time it was in premolt for like 2 months.  This time it sealed it's burrow a couple days ago, and now there's a bigger spider in there  
Also, my P. metallica is in premolt!    A. versicolor baby should be going soon, too!

LP finally made itself visible and as suspected is around 1" I think.  Maybe a little more.    Grows like crazy!


----------



## Heckboy

My 1 1/2" G. pulchripes surprised me this morning when I peeked in and saw way too many legs. Probably happened late last night, since she had her colours already.
Not sure yet how much larger she is, but her legs look a fair bit longer all scrunched up in her burrow.
Only two months since her last molt, she's growing like a weed!


----------



## MarkmD

Had my Gorgyrella trapdoor molt earlier on, got pics in my gallery.


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. metallica molted today, two weeks after my P. metallica and one week after my LP.  Whos' gonna molt next week?


----------



## Shrike

Psalmopoeus pulcher. Gorgeous spider!


----------



## Issehalsey

My LP sling! 1" now


----------



## Hersh77tess

B. Emilia sling before and after. They are siblings and were the same size until last night.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

A. avic molted today. Though, I have long suspected it to be an A. braunshauseni due to it being fairly large and it has grown some with this molt as well.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P crassipes molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crickeylynn

My A. behlei,  who was a freebie when I bought my boehemi,  molded this week.  She's a cute like bugger.


----------



## gottarantulas

It's been a molt bonanza in the past 2 weeks 9 ribbed tree spider slings, T.stirmi juvi, OBT matured to MM, P.cambridgei MF and juvis, C.darling/marsalli slings and Violet Tree spider slings.


----------



## naychur

A avicilaria "Toe Shoe" had reciently molted. The molt was very brittle so I am guessing it happened a couple of days ago.



Upon further inspection, I see that I now have a MM! He always stays in front of the dirt dam.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spidergrrl

I got home from work today and discovered that my new _Grammostola pulchripes_ which I had just purchased on 7/13 was finishing up a molt. I'll try to get a better picture once she's done and had time to get pumped up.


----------



## Cheza

I have had a few Ts molt in the last 2 days. B.emilia molted into mm yesterday and so did my P.miranda. today P.pulcher (blue butt) she is a beauty! And lastly my Cyriopagopus sp sulawesi finally molted after a year and its a still only 3 inches and its 3 years old I feed it once a week, just a slow grower I guess. Cheers


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My male P fera molted.


----------



## Storm76

1 of the triplets A. geroldi molted a few hours ago  Pics in my thread


----------



## Taiyounoryu

My Avic pink toe molted last night. 

Slightly disappointing though. The molt almost looks like it walked backwards out of its exoskeleton. Since the abdomen is all shredded, can't sex it this time.


----------



## Heckboy

Forty-five days after losing a leg during its last molt, the N. tripepii forced an early molt to regenerate. After the next molt, the new leg should be indistinguishable from the others.


----------



## Curious jay

C. fasciatum, H. sp. 'Columbia' large #4, GBB, C. argentenensis and finally P. cancerides have all molted at some point this weekend.


----------



## PeaceBee

Looks like my P. regalis decided to molt last night! That was unexpected   Also, my P. metallica flipped the other night and started moving around, then changed its mind and flipped back over... it did this last time, too, indecisive little thing!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
D'oh!  Turns out it was an old molt the regalis removed from its cork tube.  Entrance is all webby, though, so molt soon in any case!
These pokies are keeping me on my toes!


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My baby P.Metallica moulted yesterday   YAY!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Crickeylynn

My E sp. "Red" sling molted again. She went Feb -June in premolt,  molted last month, then surprise she molted today.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sanni

My B. smithi is moltin as I type. Exiting. First time I get to see it start to finnish.


----------



## MarkmD

Recently had my LP sling molt and my G,Rosea is molting as I type, been over a year, so happy, I got some pics but shes not finished yet so will put them in my gallery soon.


----------



## ArachnoAddict

my Orphnaecus Cebuensis Molted today :smile:


----------



## naychur

sanni said:


> My B. smithi is moltin as I type. Exiting. First time I get to see it start to finnish.
> 
> View attachment 119037


Congrats! This is such an amazing process to watch, despite how long it takes. I hope you were able to get more pictures or even video! It always reminds me of the Velosiraptor being hatched at the beginning of Jurrasic Park!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MMAFogg

My LP mid moult this morning! 

He is now done and sat on it munching away. Weirdo.


----------



## sanni

naychur said:


> Congrats! This is such an amazing process to watch, despite how long it takes. I hope you were able to get more pictures or even video! It always reminds me of the Velosiraptor being hatched at the beginning of Jurrasic Park!


I did get a couple nice pics. But I missed both of the flipping on to back and then flipping back onto feet.    She started at just after 7 am when she flipped on to her back while I was brushing my teath. Then at 10 she started pushing legs out and by 11 she was out of her old skin. Then by 12 she was back on her feet again. Now she is doing the spider joga.   

Here is a cople more pictures.


----------



## sanni

And a short vid of her just pulling the tips of her toes out of the old molt. Wish I had taken more klips, gues I was too exited waching her (and forgot my phone can do video too).

[video=youtube;RxFam6Gij84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxFam6Gij84&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## FlutterySea

I just had my first ever molt today! My G pulchra, Tugs, molted today. I'm not sure of the size just yet.


----------



## LuiziBee

My 14-20 year old A. seemanni, Faye. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

While I was in hospital...some T's decided to molt...


Hapalopus sp. "Colombia large"
Ephebopus murinus (haven't seen her out yet, she was 4-4.5" before)
Avicularia geroldi (the 2nd of 3 slings)


----------



## naychur

My L parahybana "Carmen Miranda" molted yesterday!  She is so white!  She got a lot bigger, so big in fact that it cannot fit into the burrow it made.  Oh, well.  I guess when it hardens, it will be back to re-arranging it's 
habitat!


----------



## Curious jay

Juvenile GBB molted over the weekend along with my E. murinus sling which now has very visible adult markings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JeffH1972

Juvenile L.p molted last night.


----------



## Storm76

Curious jay said:


> Juvenile GBB molted over the weekend along with my E. murinus sling which now has very visible adult markings.


Female?


P. subfusca male molted yesterday - took out the molt (4") and the T looks around the 5" mark currently - he seems content to stay hidden as is normal with them  I'm expecting a very hungry male Poecie once he shows up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

Storm76 said:


> Female?
> 
> 
> P. subfusca male molted yesterday - took out the molt (4") and the T looks around the 5" mark currently - he seems content to stay hidden as is normal with them  I'm expecting a very hungry male Poecie once he shows up



No idea molt was demolished lol, I got another two slings that are catching the juvie in growth so aslong as 1/3 are female ill be happy.


----------



## glssr60

Two days ago my B. Vagans sling molted and today my B. Smithi sling & my G. Rosea sub-adult molted.  Three out of seven in a two day period.


----------



## Marijan2

C. fasciatum and M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jthorntonwillis

Juvi OBT yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naychur

Just woke up to find that my A versicolor sling finished it's molt last night. This is the 2nd molt since I bought it from Jamie's Tarantulas in late spring. 

"Plie'" just keeps getting bluer! It will be a shame to see the blue leave for the purplish-red, but at the same time, I love watching the color changes!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeaceBee

My A. versicolor also molted last night!  Still a tiny little thing 
Also, I've been seeing new pokie toes from my P. regalis for about a week now, but it hasn't come out to say hello and show off its growth yet.


----------



## Hydrazine

My tarantulas always moult while I'm at work. A.genic again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

Hydrazine said:


> My tarantulas always moult while I'm at work. A.genic again.


I feel your pain bud, C. darlingi sling molted last night.

My 5" N. chromatus is in extremely heavy premolt hopefully she holds out till the weekend so I can catch it!


----------



## hearsemadam

Avic avic, but molt was too mangled to sex ((


----------



## Curious jay

GBB sling #2 molted overnight and judging by the colour of the pads on my SA C. darlingi she's molted recently too can't see no exuvium as her burrow is at a tight angle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2

2 albos and one geniculata

---------- Post added 08-01-2013 at 03:22 PM ----------

and a geroldi moulting right now


----------



## PeaceBee

P. metallica finally molted after tricking me a couple weeks back


----------



## Poison Breed

My A. Geniculata motled today!


----------



## Curious jay

N. chromatus has just flipped over, can't wait to see this beauty in its new clothes!!!!


----------



## Crickeylynn

My beautiful B. albiceps molted yesterday.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Spidergrrl

My _Lasiodora klugi_ sling molted yesterday and my _Brachypelma vagans_ baby molted today. 

Cheers,

Spidergrrl


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. irminia molted last night and my P. cambridgei is molting right now!  Cambridgei looks enormous 3.5" at least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2

M. robustum this night or the last one, i'm not sure. and it seems he's a boy after looking at exuvia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeaceBee

G. pulchripes molted 8/4.  Only evidence is of its molt shoved into the "main chamber" of its burrow.  
"Look ma, still alive!"


----------



## Storm76

Well, behold: Avicularia versicolor, "Sylva", has actually had his maturing molt a couple hours ago! Pictures in a couple days earliest... one more MM...hopefully my female will molt soon too and I can actually try breed them then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My LP and both Sicarius sp Chile slings molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heckboy

B. vagans sling is over 1" now after molting early this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

.....Back again, Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia' large 1 of the 4 have molted. Looks like it could be the first one to reach an inch or maybe just under! Depends how much its sibling does after its imminent molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scar

My P. cambridgei molted today!  Hasn't come out yet but I'm guessing it's close to 3" now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hearsemadam

Encyocratella olivacea and still cannot determine sex...

Brachypelma albopilosum and confirmed he is male...


----------



## friendttyy

1 Of my B.albo sling molted and is 1.5 inches.


----------



## bugarella

I have actually had a few molts every day this past week. But this morning while feeding and watering everyone, I got the opportunity to watch, from start to finish, my male B. Smithi molt. He matured with this molt so I'm excited, his lady has been waiting for him!

Some pictures for your enjoyment


























And here he is, he just doesn't know what to do with those long legs!







I just think this is a neat picture. Not bad for a cell phone, my camera couldn't have taken such a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

bugarella said:


> I have actually had a few molts every day this past week. But this morning while feeding and watering everyone, I got the opportunity to watch, from start to finish, my male B. Smithi molt. He matured with this molt so I'm excited, his lady has been waiting for him!
> 
> Some pictures for your enjoyment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is, he just doesn't know what to do with those long legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think this is a neat picture. Not bad for a cell phone, my camera couldn't have taken such a shot.


What phone do you own? (If you don't mind me asking) those are quality shots.

I'm considering the HTC-one as the camera/video/audio setup looks good.

......on topic, B. albopilosum has molted looks to be around 3"+ some ill get a better measurement when it hardens up.
Also OBT has molted, no idea on size can just see its removed its molt out of its home lol.


----------



## exokeeper

My Versi molted a few hours ago 4 inch female and absolutely gorgeous. I will deffinately be purchasing more Avics soon the picture does no justice. Drop dead gorgeous species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curious jay

Add Catumiri argentenensis #2 to the molt list aswell.

.... Another Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia' large sling has molted aswell.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My large P.Pederseni    She is a knockout!  No pic because she still has not come out from her hide.....


----------



## tyrantuladub

My _Brachypelma boehmei_, Lola, very early this morning. Kept me up until about 4 a.m. but she's gorgeous!


----------



## tyntas

Hi, i got my very first T about two weeks ago a small rosea, i was starting to get worried cause she hasnt fed so far, but today when i got home i noticed theres was two Ts, the heck.... taking a closer look i realised she molted!
The thing is i fed her a cricket yesterday, yes i shouldnt have, but now i cant see him anywhere, maybe she ate it.







Unfortunatly i didnt catch the molt on camera, hopefully next time i will.


----------



## tyntas

My Rosea i got two weeks ago hasnt been eating since i bought it, guess why 

Heres a pic of her two weeks ago


And this is after Molt.


----------



## hearsemadam

Haplopelma lividum, but still too small to sex.


----------



## Matt S

b.emilia, p.rufilata, and p.irminia all molted today for me really happy with the rufilata molt went from like 2 1/4 to 3.5 inches and hass awesome color now


----------



## sbullet

pk mlted last week. fally


----------



## hearsemadam

OBT is now about the size of a quarter and showing nice color!


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu coloratovillosus molted yesterday, still very tiny.
View attachment 119618


----------



## z32upgrader

And so did my Nhandu chromatus! Finally has the adult bands on its legs!
View attachment 119619


----------



## jgerou85

I went on a mini vacation for three days , came back and found my G rosea had molted shes so pretty now its amazing its the same spider


----------



## vickywild

I have had a few molts this week:
P.regalis
L.violaceopes
G.pulchripes
O.arnstdi

My B.emilias butt is as black as the night so she won't be long either


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG

I'm hoping my G. pulchripes is pre molt. It made a hide and closed off the door.


----------



## STi

P. metallica last night. Might have a molt I can sex now!! Fingers crossed its a girl. Gotta love fresh blue.




---------- Post added 08-15-2013 at 12:36 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregorSamsa

Wow, it's been a very long time since I've been on. 

B. smithi, apx. 2" now


----------



## Curious jay

Hapalopus sp. 'Columbia' large sling #im insure what number, molted last night roughly 2cm DLS.

Psalmopoeus irminia has molted unable to sex as molt was ruined, unsure on size as haven't seen it but likely around 1.5".

Brachypelma vagans ha molted again looking good ill wait for it to harden before getting a size looks roughly 3-3.5".


----------



## hearsemadam

Avicularia kolumbia - still smaller than a dime!


----------



## Moonwolf87

My P. metallica molted last night into a mature male. Now it is time to find him a female!  My L. parahybana, H. maculata, P. murinus, and S. calceatum molted yesterday as well.


----------



## Marijan2

B. albices, seems like he's a boy


----------



## Scar

My obt emerged last night as a grown man!  Long legs, hooks, and all.  What's strange is I got him less than a year ago at 1/2".


----------



## hearsemadam

L parahybana


----------



## Andy Sherwood

My 6in AF Brachypelma smithi molted yesterday.

It was my first T to molt!


----------



## pocopelo

The weirdest thing happened not today, but yesterday. 
My klaasi, my emilia, my two golden knee and one rosea ALL molted the same night.
Still on premolt one rosea and the OBT that refused food today for the first time. 
Call it timing!! Out of my 8 T's five synchronized, one is almost there, one started and the other one is a mature G. Pulchra that molts once a year.  
Last molts were all apart from each other. 
Has anyone else ever had a case like this, or havea  scientific explanation for this behaviour? 
Coincidence?


----------



## hearsemadam

T cupreus and A geniculata (confirmed male)


----------



## 3skulls

LP






A. versicolor (hasn't came out yet)






And a bunch of babies. 


CreatureAddiction.com


----------



## Scar

My GBB is molting right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My P.Metallica spiderling moulted again  Showing some Blue colors  WOOT WOOT


----------



## Duss321

My first molt happened today 

My 0.75 inch Avicularia versicolor sling molted.
The molt is still in her web so won't disturb her, but i'm anxious to see how big (or small  ) she has gotten by molting!


----------



## Kaltheory

B. smithi molted last night -> almost at the 3" mark
C. cyaneopubescens molted today - > still tucked away in her web tunnel so I can't get a guess at the size
G. pulchripes molted today -> same deal but in her burrow. maybe 1" now?

 good day/ day and a half for molting


----------



## EmberPhase

One of my P.irminia slings molted today and I fully expect one of my A.gens to go any day now.


----------



## Curious jay

Cyclosternum fasciatum sling molted last night.


----------



## pocopelo

My rosea molted today. 
close to an inch 1/2 is my best guess...


----------



## BFE Pets

my little pumpkin patch molted to 3i last night I swear it doubled in size! might be ready for pinheads instead of fruit flys!


and my B. smithi that I just got from newspidermom molted 3 days ago!


----------



## ArachnoAddict

my chaco did yesterday LOL


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. marshalli sling molted today to about 2/3".


----------



## PrettyHate

My O. diamentinensis molted today. It is starting to get some adult color now ... I'll have to post pics as I don't think there are too many of these on the forum. 


Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk


----------



## BFE Pets

my little chaco molted today! looks like it gained atleast a 1/4 inch at least!


----------



## McGuiverstein

Just thought I'd share, as this past week and a half has been a mass molting event haha.

My fat, angry and stupid G. rosea molted this morning.

But this past week and a half or so, my P. regalis, A. urticans, C. darlingi, one of my P. irminia, and my LP molted. The A. genic, P. cambridgei, one of my H. gigas,  and my P. murinus are also looking like they're getting close too. Weird..


----------



## z32upgrader

My versicolor sling molted yesterday to about 3/4".


----------



## PeaceBee

My P. regalis molted sometime last night   Can't wait for it to come out so I can see it in all its glory!


----------



## Shrike

B. vagans.  A surprisingly short premolt period!  This tarantula was eating a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My pretty female Brachypelma Bohemi  and my Enormous female Brachypelma Vagans...The one who attacks her water dish


----------



## Shrike

A. versicolor.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Trantula X

My A. Versicolor, GBB & Borneo black all molted yesterday, unsure of sizes since they're all burrowed and hidden away. G. Pulchra, P. Metallica, P. Rufilata and L. Parahybana are all in premolt.


----------



## BobGrill

A. metallica molted up on it's piece of cork bark, but for some reason it didn't spin a web prior to doing so. Odd... Either way very nice to look at now, and has definitely put on some size.


----------



## Heckboy

B.albopilosum sling today, and its sacmate yesterday. They went from "tiny" to "not as tiny".


----------



## jgerou85

My trinidad chevron molted today. Gained a good 3/8ths inch


----------



## hearsemadam

Avicularia diversipes


----------



## Formerphobe

I've neglected this thread recently... many molts over the past few months.  
Today: Avicularia metallica
No picture available due to extensive webbing.  But, I was able to snag the exuvium before she munched it all up, and she is definitely female!


----------



## Najakeeper

Theraphosa apophysis female molted tonight:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD

Had my LP sling molt on Saturday :-D, looks to be 2" will get pics soon.


----------



## Jones0911

My king baboon started to molt today should be 100% done when I get home


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. maculata and C. darlingi molted last night. Sweeeet!


----------



## Smokehound714

Who says aphonos dont grow when they molt?













  She's WAY bigger, now.   I've learned with this species, you have to look at the chelicerae, and not the abdomen to see the premolt.













 ^ there are some better shots of her, unfortunately, the torch on my phone has a slight greenish tinge, so the colors dont show right.  The pale bluish shell combined with the fiery bright copper setae is spectacular.  I'll get a better shot of her tomorrow, in natural light, she'll be more amazing.


----------



## hearsemadam

Harpactira pulchripes, sending the molt out on this one.  hopefully it can be sexed.

---------- Post added 08-27-2013 at 09:16 PM ----------

Ornithoctoninae sp. "prison de abeilles“ finished sometime today without me noticing


----------



## Storm76

2x GBB sling molted yesterday, as well as 2x Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi ("sp. blue femur") slings


----------



## z32upgrader

Avicularia avicularia sling I'm keeping for a friend molted in my care.


----------



## hairyspideyfan

....my lovely little cutie-pie G rosea called Peddy molted today. Took an hour from rolling on her back to finishing. First time I ever saw it - just amazing!
Now she is not so little or cute. She's a big 'hairy-scary-I'm-comming-to-getcha' spidey. But I still love her, anyway:biggrin:


----------



## hearsemadam

B smithi just flipped onto its back...


----------



## Jones0911

one of my Pokies and my freebie OBT  sling


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. cyaneopubescens sling just finished webbing a molt mat and is poised to flip over on its back.  I'll time-lapse video the whole thing and post it here.
EDIT: Video created and uploaded 
[video=youtube;2PiZ-Fj0bts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PiZ-Fj0bts[/video]


----------



## Shrike

P. irminia.  Just confirmed it's a male.


----------



## hearsemadam

Xenethsis sp. white


----------



## Equinox

Speak of the devil! Was just chatting to Joe about him saving spider moults.... Walked into my room to grab my charger as my phone was running low, and look what Miss Smithi's up to ....




Look's like she's had a heavy Friday night out


----------



## Arachtion

Equinox said:


> Speak of the devil! Was just chatting to Joe about him saving spider moults.... Walked into my room to grab my charger as my phone was running low, and look what Miss Smithi's up to ....
> 
> View attachment 120137
> 
> 
> Look's like she's had a heavy Friday night out


At least she didn't leave half a kebab and an empty WKD bottle behind the settee like the missus would


----------



## jgerou85

Featherleg and my suntiger both molted today . Suntiger gained a half inch . Feather leg gained a quarter inch


----------



## jthorntonwillis

OBT sling moulted last night.Gained 1/4 inch


----------



## Formerphobe

Not sure when exactly the molt occurred, but P. rufilata pitched out its exuvium last night.  Molt measured ~4.0" and appears to have spermathacae.  Yay!


----------



## z32upgrader

My little P. metallica sling I won in the ATS raffle molted just now!!


----------



## hearsemadam

Avicularia urticans and maroca cabocla


----------



## EmberPhase

My B.boehmei finally molted.


----------



## Bipolar Spider

P.Metallica moulted today, its still only a juvenile but happy all the same .. my fist moult :biggrin:

No pics or vid unfortunately I couldnt get a proper viewing angle :cry:

About 3 inches now


----------



## z32upgrader

P. pederseni and M. balfouri


----------



## PeaceBee

A. purpurea molting as I type!  !!!


----------



## hearsemadam

Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Formerphobe

Yesterday: P. metallica, confirmed male, exuvium measured 3.25", spider~4.0"
Today: B. smithi AF, exuvium measured ~6.25", GBB sub adult male measured 3.5"


----------



## Dalix

*A. avicularia*

Felix! A. avic male ~3"
Just a mess in there!
Been waiting for this, but wasn't sure because he molted in May (while I was gone for the weekend!).
Earlier today caught him making a hammock and after about an hour of thinking about it he's underway!
He's good and sealed up so I'll wait a bit before I tear in there to get the exuvium and measure it.


----------



## paledoor

One of our two B. albo slings molted today- we were feeding everyone, and when we opened her enclosure, she was 4/5 of the way through her molt. =D My wife had never seen a molting T in person, so we were really excited.


----------



## Andy Sherwood

One of the LP slings molted today.


----------



## Rageclick

C.Marshalli , C. Meridionalis , P. Regalis and G.Pulchripes molted late in the evening and i just noticed their molts now.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My P metallica molted.


----------



## Jones0911

Tonight I came home and checked on my Ts and one of my Macs, wasn't out in the open where it usually is or down in its, favorite corner. 

Of COURSE  it was between the back side of the enclosure and webbing. And This is an H MAC so the placing of the webbing is definitely distorting my view and its thick.  lol

I swear, Ts know the exact spot to molt so you see little to no action at all! hopefully it molted ill find out tomorrow.


woo hooo!! it was a molt!! I'll take a picture asaP!


----------



## hearsemadam

thrixopelma pruriens


----------



## hearsemadam

my other Thrixopelma pruriens is just finishing up


----------



## DamonM

B. Boehmi, L. Violaceopes, and my super huge female P. Striata just got bigger.


----------



## trailblazin02

2 lp slings. And A b smithi sling an vagans sling within the last 24 hours.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

My GBB and M gigas molted


----------



## hearsemadam

P metallica and M balfouri molted simultaneously.  geez its quick when they are so small...


----------



## hearsemadam

Phormictopus sp "South Hispaniola"


----------



## trailblazin02

2 lasiodora difficilis when I came home today


----------



## Kazaam

It was me, i molted today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hearsemadam

Kazaam said:


> It was me, i molted today!


whats your LS now?!


----------



## Kazaam

6'2 feet.

Feed me crawlers now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## naychur

Got your adult colors yet???

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lividium

My 3/4" A. Versicolor molted and is now about 1 1/4" and oh so adorable!


----------



## PeaceBee

LP molted yesterday!


----------



## Shrike

Cyriocosmus bertae.  Yep, still tiny.


----------



## EmberPhase

Lilith my P.antinous molted two nights ago.  Now I just need to find a MM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hearsemadam

Psalmopoeus cambridgei, poss male - pic posted in sexing gallery (waiting for approval)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hearsemadam

OBT just finished up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

hearsemadam said:


> OBT just finished up


My OBT just finished up molting too.  Looks about 3.5" Rehouse in a week!
View attachment 120496


----------



## hearsemadam

Eupalaestrus campestratus just finished up and under the 60X loupe, looks female (but only 2.5 inches now)


----------



## naychur

Found that my GBB had molted. Maybe a day or 2 ago judging on the brittleness of her molt. Finslly she (?) is getting the teal head!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeaceBee

My C. fimbriatus molted!


----------



## Lividium

My new B. Boehmei molted on Sunday, it is now right about 3" and looks to be male.


----------



## hearsemadam

my AF Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi decided to molt.  she didnt refuse food on monday.


----------



## Gooty

My P. Metallica sling decided to molt today, nice to see that blue sheen. It easily doubled in size, went from about .750 to an easy 1.5.


----------



## z32upgrader

I just spotted my P. striata starting to molt.


----------



## z32upgrader

My other P. metallica is molting right now!


----------



## pocopelo

One of my two chaco golden knee lings molted today. The other one is in heavy premolt. This little fellows are voracious! and are showing a fast growth rate.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

Must be because it is Friday the 13th.My OBT moulted too. Appropriate date for moults,given the attitude displayed by these monsters.....


----------



## naychur

Our L parahybana molted again. Really did not expect it so soon. Looks time to rehouse her out of her sling enclosure!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saark

My T. stirmi flipped over today! Her last molt was back in May of 2012. Fingers crossed for an uneventful molt tonight!

Edit: She's shiny and new now! I thought at first that she changed her mind because she was right side up again and there's no sign (yet) of her molt. But then I saw the white fangs as she was grooming herself. Now, if I could only find that skin. She is a bis T after all, shouldn't be so hard to find...


----------



## PeaceBee

A. versicolor molted last night and is looking beautiful!


----------



## Jterry

P. pederseni molted on the 12th, is now 2.5 inches. This is the best picture I could get...


----------



## BobGrill

H. maculata molted. It ate the molt as well.


----------



## NGLepine

He hasn't molted yet..... But he should be good by morning!!!

Subject: Poecilotheria Regalis (male I believe) over all body length... Bout 2-1/4"


----------



## Jones0911

One of my four juvenile OBTs molted some time today/tonight (Saturday)


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. vagans molted yesterday


----------



## PeaceBee

A. purpurea #2 molting as I type ^_^
Just a few weeks behind its sacmate


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. albopilosum molted today and so did my friend's stunningly beautiful AF A. versicolor.  I'm drooling over how gorgeous she is...
View attachment 120728

A few hours later...
View attachment 120730


----------



## hearsemadam

Avicularia minatrix.  had to intervene on this one because it was stuck.  it ended up losing 2 legs.  my one and only avic loss was a minatrix who had an incomplete molt.


----------



## PlaidJaguar

My B. albopilosum flipped over at 2 am!  It's the first molt I've had (I'm new to Ts) so I'm super excited.  

Just my luck though, the only part of the molt that didn't come through intact is the epigynum.  So I still can't confirm its gender.  ~>(


----------



## naychur

My little A versicolor was found with a molt in her funnel yesterday. Thought it was time, it's butt was getting pretty big.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jones0911

one of my three juvenile  H MACS, molted tonight to a golden brown ...hasn't darkened, yet


----------



## fromeasttowes

My Maraca cabocla molted today! It took long enough. This dude has been in premolt forever!


----------



## fromeasttowes

My A. avicularia molted last week too. Still haven't got a chance to get a photo of its new suit yet.


----------



## hearsemadam

Pamphobeteus fortis just finished up


----------



## Hydrazine

My A.versicolor sling just popped its carapace :O Gotta say I expected it, based upon the tarantula's behaviour last two weeks or so, just didn't imagine it happening right in front of my eyes


----------



## Hydrazine

Looks like the moult was successful, I know it still has to gain coloration yet afterwards, but so far not even a hind of transiting to adult coloration on the abdomen. I've got the sling for almost a year now.


----------



## NGLepine

My B.boehmei is on it's back. Previous molt brought the first of te red hairs, can't wait!!


----------



## Stackie

My A. avicularia must have molted last night, I knew it was coming soon because it's been refusing food and hasn't came out of it's web for awhile now. This is the first molt since I've had it. It's nice and bright with a pretty orange abdomen. Wish I would have caught the molt sooner..the exoskeleton was too dried up for me to sex it.


----------



## PlaidJaguar

My B. albo decided to stand up against the wall of her tank, so I was able to compare her new size against the exuvium.  She grew quite a bit!


----------



## Zcreator

I love when I get to catch them in the act!  My G.pulchripes, who is finally big enough to rehouse in a KK, and a GBB sling--


----------



## Texas T

Two of my Aphonopelma anaxes slings molted this week.


----------



## z32upgrader

My S. calceatum molted within the last 24 hours.  It's about 2" and so awesome looking.


----------



## z32upgrader

Now my Nhandu coloratovillosus molted!! Still really small maybe 1/2".
View attachment 120987


----------



## stewstew8282

my p metallica just molted, joining its sackmate at around the 3.5 inch mark. yet another messed up molt and this T keeper can't sex. hurray! they do look beeeaaaauuutiful though...

(this is the one that molted in july---camera is a cell, with room light stand, no flash)


----------



## pperrotta03

G rosea just finished molting

tappy tappa taparoo


----------



## Antivenom

3/4 inch GBB just molted! Haven't got a chance to see what it looks like yet, can't wait.


----------



## hearsemadam

GBB, now a mature male.

it will be sad to send him off for breeding but this is the hobby...

---------- Post added 10-01-2013 at 01:17 AM ----------

and I forgot all about the T gigas who is now at 1/2 inch!


----------



## delo

B. Boehmei moulted in 45 min from 2" to 3"....I believe she is female but will post pics in sexting later to confirm. 4 other slings in pre-moult yeay!


----------



## JAG1708

My female GBB molted today and her legs have turned to adult colouration but her abdomen still has faint tiger stripes


----------



## PeaceBee

Watching my A. geniculata sling molt right now   Cute little thing!


----------



## naychur

Found my A metalica with a molt last night. I knew it was coming as it enclosed itself in a web room. Hated to detatch the corner to get it out. Finally got it webbing!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## delo

E. Olivecea and A. Versicolor slings molted last night also...lol most of my T's seem to be in sync with 4 molts in the last week....4 more in pre-molt.


----------



## Nicklikesbugs

My juvie avic just molted! I was so happy to come home from work and see it!


----------



## Jones0911

my Lampropelma sp."Borneo black" molted yesterday!


----------



## naychur

delo said:


> E. Olivecea and A. Versicolor slings molted last night also...lol most of my T's seem to be in sync with 4 molts in the last week....4 more in pre-molt.


I love it when that happens!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumpbump

GBB, p. ornata, n. Chromatus, m. balfouri, p. irminia, a. versicolor, LP, and p. muticans all molted since I last checked! My collection is growing. Even picked up a S. Alternans  centipedes are crazy !


----------



## reunsch

My little H. sp. Colombia Large sling just moulted. I caught a glimpse of it and it's looking beautiful.


----------



## hearsemadam

Avicularia purpurea confirmed (immature) male

H lividum


----------



## SDG1

G. Pulchripes sling molted today! But it is now to big for its tiny deli cup. How's long should I wait to transfer to a bigger container?


----------



## shocker123

One of 9 L. Parahybana getting bigger now about 3" and plenty to go


----------



## hearsemadam

SDG1 said:


> G. Pulchripes sling molted today! But it is now to big for its tiny deli cup. How's long should I wait to transfer to a bigger container?


wait until the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stirmi

P subfusca and T violaceous


----------



## hearsemadam

E. murinus and boy is she pretty!


----------



## Beary Strange

My b.boehmei molted last night, grew about an inch, from maybe just under 2" to probably I'd say a little over 3". I bought her as an unsexed juvie and had suspected it to be a her, but the T I'm looking at now looks awfully leggy >~> Will just have to wait til she/he gives up the molt.


----------



## jbalboa1981

My A. versicolor sling, and my B. albopilosum sling.  Such cuties.


----------



## Shrike

G. rosea and P. pulcher (just confirmed this one's a male).  My slowest grower and one of my fastest on the same day


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

My first molt ever! I got it from my GBB. It seems that she has donned her adult coloration.


----------



## pocopelo

My B. Klaasi molted 4 days ago, and to my surprise, my B. Emilia did today. She didn't look in premolt, and she ate on Sunday. 
Both healthy and shinny with nice colouring.


----------



## hearsemadam

Phormictopus sp. "South Hispaniola" and Harpactira pulchripes


----------



## Storm76

Had a number of molts over the last couple weeks...

A. diversipes
E. pulcherrimaklaasi (2 of the 3 slings)
E. sp. "red" (1 of the 4)
A. versicolor (both slings)

...and right today one of the couple P. miranda slings molted


----------



## Academic1740

Two days ago...
G. rosea 3rd or 4th Post-Ultimate molt...

It took approximately 10 hours.. I was actually starting to get nervous that she was stuck until there was discernible progress near the end.


----------



## z32upgrader

My little OBT sling molted today
View attachment 121476


----------



## PeaceBee

G. pulchripes sling molted!


----------



## Jones0911

Another one of my OBT  slings molted


----------



## PeaceBee

And a surprise molt from my P. metallica! Woohoo!!!


----------



## hearsemadam

xenesthis sp. "white" on its back as I type


----------



## fromeasttowes

Over the past week my Orphnaecus sp. "Panay Blue" & B. vagans molted. And this morning I woke up to a mid-molt L. klugi which i swear doubled in size, was about 3" and probably around 4.5" atleast now. Now if only my M. cabocla and C. marshalli would get on with it and pop a new one.


----------



## BobGrill

OBT molted twice within a month and a half. Also had a P irminia molt.


----------



## Roktman

My OBT molted as well. The little ball to the lower left is the molt.  







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BobGrill

Roktman said:


> My OBT molted as well. The little ball to the lower left is the molt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Did you get the molt out? I didn't bother, figured it wasn't worth it


----------



## Roktman

Hi Bob.  No it's still there.  I wanted to and will eventually get it and try to open it up a bit.  

BTW all took a look at a few of my babies and I see molts in their enclosures too.  Yahoo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keith B

P. irminia molted today and is now MM


----------



## hearsemadam

Ephebopus uatuman


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. darlingi molted today


----------



## edgeofthefreak

B. albopilosum, in process right now!


----------



## Beary Strange

My a.versicolor sling just finished a molt this past hour. His/her second molt in my care. ^^


----------



## Jebbles

HURRAY! My 4" B Albo has been in premolt for A WHILE, I just woke up (10:08 AM) to find her on her back. Now I can find out for sure whether it's a Bella or if it's a Bellan.


----------



## hearsemadam

Tapinauchenius cupreus


----------



## MarkmD

My 5.3" LP juvie Molt last night (looks hugh how 6"+ hopefully) and my 1.5" LP sling molting and sealed in its hide, not sure what size it will emerge at will update soon.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

edgeofthefreak said:


> B. albopilosum, in process right now!


Molted just fine. Has been doing spider yoga for a few days.

Got pics!:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee

LP molted this morning.  Yeesh it's getting big!


----------



## BobGrill

Green bottle blue!


----------



## Curious jay

Haven't updated for a fair while... Most recent molts are...
P. irminia 
P. cancerides 
C. fasciatum 
C. argentenensis 
And a couple C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## reunsch

I finally got a moult out of my B. boehmei male. I went to check on them at about 11pm last night and found him lying on his back. No more bald abdomen!


----------



## Decaryi

All three of my B. Emelia molted yesterday!


----------



## netr

reunsch said:


> I finally got a moult out of my B. boehmei male. I went to check on them at about 11pm last night and found him lying on his back. No more bald abdomen!


 Enjoy the two or three days you have left before he kicks the new patch bare again! Those wacky boehmi.


----------



## PeaceBee

A. versicolor molted this morning


----------



## jthorntonwillis

P.Metallica last night! Getting great colors. What a pretty spider!!


----------



## Femangel

Drove halfway across my (tiny!) country for an even tinier C. elegans, and it molted on the way back home


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. metallica molted today! Finally!


----------



## reunsch

Thrixopelma ockerti moulted last night. He flipped over around 10pm and was still going at 3am. By 5am he was out and sitting on the exuviae.


----------



## BobGrill

The GBB has the greenish/blue color on the carapace now. Will post pics when I can.


----------



## jim777

Lost my B. albopilosum to a bad molt yesterday. She was a gentle spider, just over 5". I loved the blue hue to her after a molt, but she tore herself open getting out of this one


----------



## BobGrill

Awww... really sorry to hear that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My GBB sling molted today! Lost a leg but it'll be fine.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My '60s' hold out Haplopelma Vonwirthi (who tripped  too often on windowpane)And consequently has a permanent threat posture,except when she is asleep. Caught her just as she flipped onto her back!

---------- Post added 11-02-2013 at 02:32 PM ----------




jim777 said:


> Lost my B. albopilosum to a bad molt yesterday. She was a gentle spider, just over 5". I loved the blue hue to her after a molt, but she tore herself open getting out of this one


So sorry...The big ones are the hardest to lose,since we put so much effort and love .....My condolences...


----------



## Hydrazine

C.cyaneopubescens a few days ago, and now finally my G.pulchra sling is on its back, first time since January!


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. marshalli molted today!


----------



## Random

GBB sling molted! Woo!


----------



## naychur

Random said:


> GBB sling molted! Woo!


Did you get a color change? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## reunsch

My Cyriocosmus perezmilesi sling moulted yesterday


----------



## Keith B

G. pulchra sling molted sometime this week.  Still hasn't come all the way out of hiding, but probably grew .25" or less (you know how it is.. slowww )


----------



## z32upgrader

My OBT, Nhandu chromatus, H. maculata, and my friend's P. pederseni all molted overnight! What a great day!


----------



## z32upgrader

ANOTHER ONE!! My friend's G. pulchripes just flipped on its back


----------



## 845BigRed

My LP sling did its work yesterday and when I got home today after going out for a bit my Rosie is finally on her back after 4 months of premolt


----------



## reunsch

G. pulchripes sling moulted sometime, and came out today. 3cm now!


----------



## viper69

My P. irminia molted a couple days ago, nice light orange chevrons on the abdomen, looks 'bitchin!, now it's a "huge" sling!
*
BUT the COOLEST*, today my *GBB* molted and FINALLY has its FULL adult colors, The visible tiger striping on the abdomen has now been reduced to the burnt *orange*, and the blue has increased in color..Damn it's Gorgeous. I THINK it's a female, but not totally sure, I posted a molt pic of it in the sexing gallery.  Here > http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=33387&catid=favorites


----------



## reunsch

Brachypelma vagans moulted yesterday, now 6cm. Waiting for its brother/sister to catch up to the same size.


----------



## z32upgrader

MY friend's GBB sling molted last night.
View attachment 121901


----------



## z32upgrader

Feel like I'm clogging up this thread with molts, but my A. versicolor molted today too!


----------



## SpiritScale

My A. geniculata sling moulted today--don't have a size estimate but estimating 0.25-.50 inch prior and now .75 inch to 1 inch DLS. 
Gotta transfer the little bugger in two days once it's hardened up as it's outgrown it's vial. 

Still waiting on my B. albiceps sling and hoping this time there will be some noticeable growth.


----------



## Jebbles

My baby 1/3" L. Parabyana sling is in the process of molting. Before I know it I'll be posting again in 2 years, but instead I'll be saying, "My 5" L. Para is molting"! Lmao.


----------



## MarkmD

My LP sling molted on Wednesday.


----------



## Hydrazine

My P.irminia girl may or may not have molted overnight. Vaguely saw her maybe upside down on the ceiling in her half-burrow lair (yeah, she's somewhat errestrial) yesterday, it's really hard to see in there, and today I see there something that may or may not be exuvium.


----------



## JC014

None today, but yesterday my B vagans molted)


----------



## Hydrazine

Hydrazine said:


> My P.irminia girl may or may not have molted overnight. Vaguely saw her maybe upside down on the ceiling in her half-burrow lair (yeah, she's somewhat errestrial) yesterday, it's really hard to see in there, and today I see there something that may or may not be exuvium.


Okay, definitely seeing an exuvium now.


----------



## z32upgrader

My friend's LP molted last night and my G. pulchripes molted this morning!


----------



## reunsch

B. vagans moulted today, so it's hopefully catching up to its sibling in terms of size.


----------



## BobGrill

Versicolor is molting. Looks like it's almost done, so I'm going to assume everything went okay.


----------



## Mariner1

My new OBT sling molted last night. She looks great and is webbing even more today.


----------



## BobGrill

Mariner1 said:


> My new OBT sling molted last night. She looks great and is webbing even more today.


They grow fast as hell don't they?! I'm going to have to rehouse mine soon.

Versicolor made it out alright!


----------



## Formerphobe

P. rufilata pitched out it's exuvium, confirmed female. 
G. rosea sling molted. I believe I see spermathcae under the microscope.


----------



## guywithaspider

My first tarantula molt ever happened today. It was one of the most exciting and scary days of my life. I woke up this morning to a big web mat in my G. Rosea terrarium with her on her side. She layed there for 4 hours before starting her molt. That freaked my out a bit but I stayed calm and let her do her thing. The molt took almost two hours. After she curled up which worried me but I still left her alone. 30 minutes later she is up on her feet looking really pretty. She almost has a green tint to her fresh exo. My little girl is now a woman, and is spanning over just over 5 inches long. Iwas able to sex her and confirmed she's a girl and couldn't be happier. I feel a little less like a newbie to tarantulas now after experiencing my first molt. I've always been a scorpion guy but now I'm addicted to t's. Anyway such a happy day today. Will be posting pics of her within the next few days.

---------- Post added 11-09-2013 at 08:45 PM ----------

My first tarantula molt ever happened today. It was one of the most exciting and scary days of my life. I woke up this morning to a big web mat in my G. Rosea terrarium with her on her side. She layed there for 4 hours before starting her molt. That freaked my out a bit but I stayed calm and let her do her thing. The molt took almost two hours. After she curled up which worried me but I still left her alone. 30 minutes later she is up on her feet looking really pretty. She almost has a green tint to her fresh exo. My little girl is now a woman, and is spanning over just over 5 inches long. Iwas able to sex her and confirmed she's a girl and couldn't be happier. I feel a little less like a newbie to tarantulas now after experiencing my first molt. I've always been a scorpion guy but now I'm addicted to t's. Anyway such a happy day today. Will be posting pics of her within the next few days.


----------



## Mariner1

My new B. sabulosum molted last night. She is good to go.


----------



## Deri

B. kahlenbergi molted finally.


----------



## Mavet

I have three Nhandu tripepii slings that I got as 1cm specimens in September. One just moulted last night/this morning, another moulted yesterday, and the third moulted a few days ago. This is the second moult the triplets have gone through since I acquired them, and now they're each about 3cm  in size! (a bit bigger than 1" for the non-metric bunch) The biggest change this time is that not only is there some slight striping on their legs, but they're also a lot more fuzzy too!


----------



## Mariner1

My N. chromatus molted today. Took about 6 hours. She is a happy camper.


----------



## Mavet

My female GBB moulted sometime early this morning. She'd been in pre-moult for a while and I was eagerly awaiting a moult, but like a ninja she waited until I was asleep! Silly girl. Her adult colours are starting to come in though, which I am super excited about. Most notably, there's less tiger-striping on her abdomen, and her legs are more of a uniform blueish tone, whereas they previously had more segregated sections of orange/tan and black/navy. Still a gold carapace though, from what I can see! She's still kinda scrunched up right now, so I haven't gotten a post moult measurement yet, but if I had to guess, I'd say she went from 4cm to about 6-7cm (1.5" to ~2.25/2.5"). I know I fed her a LOT but I'm still pretty amazed at how much they can grow from one moult to another! (I'm waiting for my little 1/4" LP slings to blow this out of the water!) Anyway, here's a shot of my beautiful girl post-moult, waiting for her colours to fully darken and her new skin to toughen up:


----------



## muska2510

to i found a p. regalis sling molt its not come out of hiding yet so cant get it


----------



## PeaceBee

Just got back from the expo out here to find my A. geniculata molting   It is so beautiful!


----------



## naychur

My baby boy G pulchripes becam a man last night!





This is how I found him. Tibia hooks are present.





The last molt was a nice size.





Stretching out the next day.

(Sorry for the sideways pics)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 11-16-2013 at 07:57 PM ----------




naychur said:


> My baby boy G pulchripes becam a man last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I found him. Tibia hooks are present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last molt was a nice size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching out the next day.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Femangel

Our smallest C. cyaneopubescens molted in the night  i'm so proud and overjoyed. First moult under our own roof! She is sitting on top of it, apparently eating it. Hope she walks away at some point so i can still recover the moult.


----------



## Whirligig

Yesterday my Stromatopelma Calceatum molted. Still having trouble sexing it, but gained like 3/4". Definitely happy with that.


----------



## Beary Strange

My g.rosea sling molted last night, and a few days ago one of my avic avic slings did as well.


----------



## Femangel

Found my L. Parahybana on her back this morning. Bit nervous for her.. just a quick question, how long can it take to molt? She is a good sized adult and i think she's hasent flipped over till the very wee hours of the morning. She is lying perfectly still now so that leads le to think she has only just begun. Is it now a matter of hours or i could i expect her to take much longer? Just hope it all goes well. She know what she's doing i guess but still i'm just a tad bit anxious..


----------



## Mariner1

"Paco" my G. pulchripes molted early this morning. Took him about 5 hours total. I woke up and looked in on him and he said  "TA DA !"


----------



## PeaceBee

G. rosea sling molted this afternoon.


----------



## BobGrill

P irminia.


----------



## Femangel

Our L. parahybana did her molt succesfully. Took her about 5 hours, not too bad for such a big girl. Was worried about her yesterday evening cause she sat in this odd slumped position. Left her in peace. This morning she is sitting somewhere else in a normal upright position so all is well! Two succesfull molts in two days, so proud  wish they would both climb off there moults though, i want them!


----------



## akarikuragi

I've had quite a busy week molt wise. First my P. irminia molted, grew a ton! Then my A. geniculata molted, followed by both of my B. vagans shortly there after. One of my itty bitty B. albopilosum slings molted, and my A. avicularia molted. He is absolutely stunning but he didn't grow very much.


----------



## naychur

My A versicolor gave me a new molt last night. Time to re-house out of the aborial sling enclosure!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydrazine

Hope it's visible.


----------



## viper69

My minatrix finally molted. I've been waiting for a month! Has some slightly new colors too. I'd get a pic but it's all in its tube web. Maybe when I rehouse it.


----------



## JC014

My A. Versicolor Though she died because of bad molt and also m P. Regalis.
RIP Versi.


----------



## Mariner1

My B. albopilosum sling molted today. My A. avic is really dark and webbing  herself into a corner. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Mariner1

Just looked at the slings and saw that my L. parahybana has molted. I am very happy, everyone says they grow like weeds and I was starting to get worried.


----------



## melijoc

Lasiodora parahybana. Thought to be male but is female. When I acquired all these slings I was a noob. Now I'm more experienced I'm finding out I have more females than males


----------



## z32upgrader

Over the last week that I was on vacation, my Nhandu coloratovillosus, P. vitatta, P. striata and P. irminia.  My little P. metallica sling waited for me to get home to start molting.  What a treat!


----------



## z32upgrader

My largest OBT molted last night.  Looks to be close to the 4" mark.


----------



## Driller64

My GBB sling molted two days ago. It has gotten HUGE! Before it molted I thought it was dying because it was unresponsive and I was getting really scared because of that. But 10 or 20 minutes later I checked on it and it had just finished molting! 

Here is before it molted:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here it is after:
	

		
			
		

		
	




As you can see, it grew quite a bit!

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reunsch

A. geniculata moulted yesterday and B. smithi on Saturday. I'm now confident that the A. geniculata is a female.


----------



## BobGrill

OBT molted recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## PlaidJaguar

Baby A. versicolor.  S/he's been in premolt for ages!  Ok, two weeks, but that's a long time for a 1" sling!


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

My A. avic molted over the night. Was not expecting that. I was wondering why it was adamantly refusing food. It looks like it may have matured into a male, but I can't see it very clearly. I'll have to check up on the molt.


----------



## menavodi

B. smithi male. Fully grown now!


----------



## faithhurts

*my vagans just molted @ 4 am in the morning..*

woke up 4 am in the morning, because my mother called me on the phone to go to the hospital to check on my cousin because she's about to give birth.. when i checked my T's, another blessing was there.. made my day good..

*this was taken @ around 4 am:*




*this was taken when i got back from the hospital:*




*i took the old skin:
*


----------



## PeaceBee

C. fimbriatus molted


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cancerides just flipped over on it's back.  It's about time it molted again.  Probably going to be able to determine the sex.  Very excited!


----------



## Raivynn

G pulchripes molted today. I was able to retrieve the exuvium (not big enough to sex yet, but I want to keep them). I was really surprised with the growth from this molt!! Seems like he has almost doubled in size. I will definitely be moving him into a bigger enclosure on his next molt! Once he hardens up some (looks like he's only been done for a few hours; fangs are reddish) I am going to try and get some pics. Still baby colors (pink carapace and legs, dark abd), but definitely getting some pinkish bristles on the legs. So cute!!!


----------



## guywithaspider

This actually happened yesterday but I didn't get to posting until today. My pinktoe sling has been in premolt the last two weeks, and she finally decided to molt. The thing is I was moving from LA to reno yesterday. I put her in a small deli cup to prevent movement during the long ride. The drive was fairly cold and I actually broke down in the mountains, and I was very worried about my T's. Long story short, when I got to reno and unpacked my T's, there was a clone of my pinktoe in her tiny little deli cup. I cant believe she molted at such a weird time. She had a perfect molt though so all is well.


----------



## Hydrazine

Moulting season indeed. 5 spiders in the last month and a bit, most recently my 0,1 B.smithi early this morning.


----------



## NGLepine

My OBT, my irminia, and got my first threat display from my male Regalis... He was drumming to the female in the keeper next to his.... Came running towards my flashlight legs all up in the air...


----------



## PlaidJaguar

My second versi sling just molted.  When I acquired the two, they were nearly the same size.  Now, only two molts later, Mushu is almost double Pixel's size!  He(?) grows like a weed!!


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. vagans and LP molted today.


----------



## Beary Strange

One of my euathlus sp.red slings finally molted today, after nearly 3 months. o.o


----------



## Mariner1

P. irminia molted sometime today. Only about 1" so far.


----------



## microlepis

Female T. stirmi molted!


----------



## PhiGamTeacher

First molt for me! Our P. irminia molted this morning and is a little under 1''!


----------



## PeaceBee

One of my three A. diversipes slings (finally) molted!    Hopefully the other two follow quite soon!


----------



## z32upgrader

My littlest OBT molted and so did my H. lividum!


----------



## Mariner1

E. campestratus. It didn't make it though. Looked like a leg was missing. RIP.


----------



## naychur

Not a molt report, but I got to witness  my MM G puchripes make his first sperm web!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beary Strange

My other euathlus sp.red sling molted last night.


----------



## PeaceBee

P. regalis molted sometime this week.  It's been sealed up for a while so it was a nice surprise to see those big toes


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. metallica molted to about 2.5" today, looks like a boy.
View attachment 122543


----------



## Raivynn

My LP sling molted in its miniature burrow so I could see! I didn't get to see the actual molt (dangit), but I see a shiny new white spider!  

And you guys warned me about the growth rate .... but ... how did ... ? LOL


----------



## Misty Day

Gbb, waiting forever for this guy/gal to molt! First sign of the blue colouring.


View attachment 122554


----------



## PeaceBee

One of my A. purpureas molted this morning.


----------



## just1moreT

My female  B.albopilosum molted today wasnt expecting it cant wait to see her out and all curly


----------



## PeaceBee

My other A. purpurea is molting right now.    On a roll this week.  W00t w00t!!!




Kinda looks like it's cuddling with it's old toe


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. miranda finally flipped over to molt.


----------



## Mavet

The larger of my two Avicularia versicolor slings moulted last night! It was the first of any of my spiders' moults I was able to watch nearly in its' entirety, and I took a couple video clips with my iPhone. There's a couple really nice shots in the first clip where you can see the brand new white fangs. In the second clip, the spider flips back over and starts doing 'spider yoga'; there's a nice view of the new setae too!

Overall, the sling grew from ~1.25" pre-moult to ~1.75"/2" post-moult (DLS).

[video=youtube_share;bZzm4DNxia8]http://youtu.be/bZzm4DNxia8[/video]

[video=youtube_share;KwwW8dXl0_E]http://youtu.be/KwwW8dXl0_E[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Now my P. cambridgei is molting!!!


----------



## Mavet

Came back from dinner to find that my N. tripepii moulted! And the leg it had lost is now growing back, so probably about one more moult until it looks just like all the others.


----------



## Misty Day

Just 2 days after my Gbb, my 1 inch p.regalis sling molted, no clue how much size gained as she just finished like 2 minutes ago; first molt from this little lady (hopefully!)

~edit~
Got this photo of her a minute ago, she measures just a mm or two under 1.5 inches. Blurry pic as she hated the light.

View attachment 122605


View attachment 122606


----------



## Femangel

Found my bigger female GBB Chichi on her back after work, exactly three weeks after her little sister Consuela. Strange enough every one has molted on a monday so far... Why? Monday - moltday? :biggrin: U would swear that they know this!


----------



## Mariner1

Yes! B. smithi molted last night. Starting to get a little color. Very nice.


----------



## faithhurts

*my darlingi just molted.. fresh pics..*


----------



## PlaidJaguar

My curly molted unexpectedly!  She just stopped eating a few days ago, and then went straight into a molt.
Flipped:


Mid-molt:


Shiny new copper coloring:


----------



## Beary Strange

My teeniest avic avic molted a few days and literally moments ago my largest g.rosea RCF female just flipped onto her back.


----------



## naychur

My G pulcra aka "Spooky" was found with a new molt. Finally got his black color and it does look like I have another boy.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader

Just discovered my S. calceatum molted very recently. Fangs are red-tipped. Must have been yesterday. Cool


----------



## Spidergrrl

My Aphonopelma hentzi "Cuernavaca" molted yesterday. About at the 3 1/2 inch size now. Beautiful looking girl!

Spidergrrl


----------



## Beary Strange

P.vittata-I expect she's a juvie now but I've only seen the exuvium so far.


----------



## Femangel

Surprise molt! Came home and checked on every one. One of my A. geniculata slings molted  didn't see that one coming, it just ate two nights ago. It's a little bigger then it's sibling now


----------



## Hydrazine

Moulting season continues, A.versicolor sling yesterday.


----------



## brezo

My G. pulchripes molted! Hes a he! Well better luck next time


----------



## Beary Strange

B.smithi sling molted yesterday and some time in the last few days one of my b.albo juvies molted.


----------



## naychur

My P irmina molted. Maybe now she (?) won't run from her food.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Femangel

P. irminia molted. I've basically never even even seen her. We juts kinda bought a deli cup with web and a vague spider shape inside.  Hope she will begin to show herself when she hardens up. The other A. geniculata has been making a molt web all day so i expect her to get down to businuess later tonight.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

B. albopilosum sling molted. It was about .5 inches before, now it's about .75 inches. It then promptly destroyed the exuvium.


----------



## Raivynn

G pulchra surprised me with a molt. Pretty sure he's a he. Now has 8 legs instead of 7.  One is a bit gimpy, but it's there!!!


----------



## Femangel

Nothing yet from A. geniculata number two. Braveheart, the tiny C. elegans molted again though, thats like twice in jot even two months. Is it just me or is that a lot? Also managed to get both the P. Irminia and the C. cyaneopubescens excuvia out. Put them both on a damp paper towel so i can manipulate them and hopefully confirm the sex. Both are still pretty much intact, wich is a first.


----------



## Mariner1

Unknown species of T molted today. It was found on "Boy Scout Mountain" somewhere in New Mexico. As soon as it hardens up i will get some pictures. It tried to eat its' molt afterward, most of my T's have done that. It's so weird.


----------



## faithhurts

my b. smithi molted last saturday.. wasn't able to post it right away.. :biggrin:




this was taken yesterday:


----------



## Beary Strange

My juvie female B.smithi just finished up. She was about 2.5" before, doesn't look like she grew a great deal...but we'll see once she's back on her feet.

---------- Post added 12-17-2013 at 09:20 PM ----------




Femangel said:


> Braveheart, the tiny C. elegans molted again though, thats like twice in jot even two months. Is it just me or is that a lot?


 My two C.elegans slings molt fairly often as well.


----------



## Keith B

P. irminia (MM Dec. 8), GBB (Dec. 12 >.5" to .75"), M. balfouri (Dec. 16 >.5" to .75")


----------



## Raivynn

My bigger B smithi sling molted into juvie stage, and my G pulchripes that molted at the beginning of this month both molted this morning.


----------



## Beary Strange

My "immature-male-that's-actually-a-female" versi just molted emboli-free.


----------



## naychur

Our youngest GBB was found in "her" new skin today. I was expecting it as she enclosed herself in a web bubble. The molt was large enough for me to sex, but she twisted the molt abdomen too much. : ( 
She did loose the tiger stripes on her butt.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobGrill

faithhurts said:


> my b. smithi molted last saturday.. wasn't able to post it right away.. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 122790
> 
> 
> this was taken yesterday:
> View attachment 122789


Just a heads up, that mealworm shouldn't be in there while the T is molting or has just molted. They have been known to injure Ts during this state.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1

Caught my LP mid molt at 4 this morning getting ready for work, cant wait to get home and see how much size it's gained 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomoran

One of my GBB slings molted today after a few-week long pre molt. Very curious to see it stretched out so I can get the new measurement.


----------



## PeaceBee

Second A. diversipes sling molted finally (first was on 12/4).  Hopefully the third will go soon, too.  They are so tiny and cute!


----------



## z32upgrader

My friend's versicolor sling molted today.


----------



## Disquiet

My tiniest sling, a 1/3" _B. albopilosum_ molted this morning--there's nothing like a fresh pile of pale legs to make a mom proud.


----------



## guywithaspider

Today I found my 1" GBB has some fresh skin, and gained some size. He is looking gorgeous freshly molted.


----------



## PeaceBee

Finally, my third A. diversipes sling molted, along with my A. versicolor.  Happy to see all the little jellylegs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Some molted lately:

* A.amazonica male is now a mature male!
* A. avic molted and seems to have corrected her messed up legs! (Yay!)
* Both A. versi slings molted


----------



## BobGrill

Storm76 said:


> Some molted lately:
> 
> * A.amazonica male is now a mature male!
> * A. avic molted and seems to have corrected her messed up legs! (Yay!)
> * Both A. versi slings molted


How were her legs messed up exactly? My A. metallica seems to have hyper-extended one of her front legs and now it just sticks straight up in the air. I'm hoping it won't cause any molting issues.


----------



## Beary Strange

I'm actually expecting a few more in the next couple of days, but so far my 7 legged T.gigas sling is once again a proper tarantula, albeit a slightly gimpy one, and I just discovered my P.irminia finishing up a molt-she's officially a juvie and it looks like the Nike swooshes came in. ;D


----------



## Raivynn

My B vagans sling molted on Christmas eve.  Naturally, it happened while I was at work.


----------



## Beary Strange

I don't do Christmas but it seems my a.versicolor sling decided to give me a present in the form of a molt anyway. I wasn't expecting it for another couple of days so very nice. ^^

Edit: Just found that my P.subfusca HL sling just molted as well, and looking lovely.


----------



## Femangel

Little B. vagans caught mid molt and now out safely.. All overshadowed by the passing of our unknown rescue avic  r.i.p. Little guy you showed true bravery and fought till the end <3


----------



## Tomoran

After a relatively quick premolt, my OBT is sporting a new suit. Not sure of the new size, as it's still hiding in his den. My second GBB and my A. versicolor and L. parahybana are both on deck and in premolt. Can't wait for those.


----------



## MatthewM1

P. Regalis surprised me with a molt last night, cant wait to snag it's molt so I can sex it, I suspect it's a male but we shall see. C. Fasciatum and one of my b. Vagans sealed off their burrows the other day as well =) 
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raivynn

My B albo sling molted while I was at work yesterday.


----------



## LordWaffle

My Homeomma sp blue, Taco molted sometime between December 5 and December 26. It walled off its hide that day, but I noticed a "window" at the back of the hide against the enclosure wall and I saw the exuvium as well as a much larger T than before. Should be large enough to sex on the next molt  I'll post some pictures once it emerges from hidey time.


----------



## PeaceBee

G. pulchripes sling molted   It finally looks like a little tarantula instead of an awkward spider!


----------



## Mariner1

B. albopilosum and B. sabulosum slings both molted successfully.


----------



## Mariner1

Looked in on my P. regalis and saw that she too has molted. She is HUGE! An easy 7 1\2 inches. I gotta figure out a way to get her out for pictures without her flying around the room.


----------



## naychur

M. cabolca as we speak! Hoping to get to sex from this molt.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

P. metallica sling is just about finished with its molt! I can't tell how much size it's gained, but it sure has gotten a whole lot more blue!


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu chromatus, GBB and A. seemani sling all molted last night or mid-day today!  My GBB got it's missing leg back too and Nhandu has the adult colors now.


----------



## Beary Strange

Nearly forgot, my a.genic sling molted yesterday.


----------



## Disquiet

_T. gigas_ popped its top and molted in all of 15-20 minutes.  Flipped over as I typed that.


----------



## Planetary

My male regalis matured both of my m.balfori and my female stromatopelma calceatum all molted between last night and this afternoon.


----------



## Storm76

Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Large" molted 2 days ago - still 1" only, 7th instar


----------



## Grathtarg

My Gbb sling from JamiesTarantulas Molted a few days ago.. was fun to watch. Like trying to break out of a straight jacket thru a seam in the back!
anyway caught it on video.. rather new at it so...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=froXaH9dymk
 Happy Holidays!

 Also a quick (maybe silly) question... can a female get preggo off a sperm web?


----------



## naychur

> Also a quick (maybe silly) question... can a female get preggo off a sperm web?


I don't believe so. There is insertion involved. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeaceBee

My MF G. rosea Persephone is molting right now


----------



## Beary Strange

N.chromatus sling :3

Edit: and sub-adult B. emilia


----------



## Mariner1

My G. rosea(gcf) is molting as I type this. Cant wait to see her fresh colors.


----------



## PeaceBee

It appears my LP is going to molt into the new year!


----------



## Femangel

B. albopilosum molted in the night. I think a rehouse is needed after it has hardend.


----------



## viper69

Ephebopus cyanognathus getting some size on it!   And if my female Honduran ever molts, I'll party like it's 1999, taking FOREVER


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. darlingi molted today and my A. seemani sling and B. albopilosum molted yesterday.


----------



## Mariner1

A. avic finally molted.


----------



## Billy 5ek

My little LP just finished molting. It was little less then an inch LS. It took total of 5 hours. I was really concerned,but it all turned well.


----------



## Raivynn

My little B smithi molted close to Christmas, my LP sling molted on New Year's day (when my nephew was born!!), then my G pulchripes that molted Dec 18th molted again Jan 5th.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Ephebopus uatuman molted overnight! Gained a lot of size, and so did my C. marshalli.  Time for a rehouse!


----------



## Femangel

A. geniculata sling number two finally caught up with it's brother or sister and molted in the wee hours of the morning. It was about time too  one more molt and they will have outgrown their vials


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. maculata molted today, looks awesome! Now my Nhandu coloratovillosus just flipped over!!!


----------



## edgeofthefreak

My Euathlus sp. Red molted yesterday! Took a bit to find the exuvium... She (hopefully she) went from a scrawny 1/4" to a whopping 1/3"!!!


----------



## BobGrill

I haven't had any molts in forever it seems. However my GBB is in heavy premolt now, so there's that to look forward to. I'm assuming my A versi is in premolt as well, because it hasn't left its web in weeks and seems to have sealed itself in.


----------



## Tarantulaking

My new curly hair sling just molted today. Just bought him two weeks ago in pre molt hasn't ate since once gonna be hungry.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobGrill

P. irminia finally molted. Time for a rehouse.


----------



## Emotionlessness

My N. Chromatus molted, its a male.


----------



## Misty Day

Surprise molt from my gbb, think she should be around 1 inch now. Suspect female:biggrin:

View attachment 123353


----------



## Raivynn

My G pulchra juvie just flipped!!!  Will have a new spider soon!!


----------



## just1moreT

My* female Lasiodora parahybana molted today I new it was coming and there she was this morning new and shinny she is over 5 inches now


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W

My T.stirmi moulted the other day. was pretty epic shes around 10" dls now.


----------



## otoha0309

A. avicularia molted today.
Little guy, had it for 4-5 months now and hasnt molted out of his second instar since we got it, finally looked in today and little Cheddar is much bigger and that freshly molted pale white in color.


----------



## Hydrazine

As predicted, my G.pulchripes is now a MM. It means I'm gonna part with him soon, as I have neither space nor experience to find him a mate and breed them, and I don't want him to just wither.


----------



## Femangel

One out of 4 Cyriocosmus perezmilessi molted. It is now a slightly larger spec of dust lol. Just like its bigger sibling it took food not even two days before molting. Is this something typical with Cyriocosmus? My elegans never seems to fast either, always eats right up till it molts.


----------



## otoha0309

Pablo our B. vagans molted yesterday evening. 
was 2.5" now roughly 3"


----------



## Misty Day

Photo spam!:biggrin:

P.regalis went from 4 mm under 1.5 inches to 5 mm under 2 inches. Molt was completely mangled so I could sex it, but a suspect female from ventral. 

View attachment 123528



View attachment 123527



View attachment 123526


----------



## Mariner1

My G. pulchripes just finished.


----------



## viper69

My GBB caught me by surprise today, it finished in like 2 hrs and is FEMALE


----------



## kean

My B. Sabulosum >> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?113075-Kean-s-Creepy-Crawlers&p=2240303#post2240303 :biggrin:


----------



## Beary Strange

2 of my Hapalopus sp. Columbia lrg slings molted yesterday along with one of my A.avicularia slings, who we just spent an hour and a half cutting/moistening/tweezing out of a molt that was stuck at her right 2nd toe.


----------



## moleman1980

My 2'' P.Metallica Molted Yesterday,and My 1''G.Pulchra was Today


----------



## Femangel

On A. diversepes sling has molted, 4 more to go and all the minions will look brand new!


----------



## just1moreT

Well so far today my one of my Brachypelma auratum slings  has molted, my female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted she a big girl now , and 1Monocentropus balfouri sling has molted, starting out to be a nice day


----------



## BobGrill

A versicolor molted Still pretty small though.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PeaceBee

A. geniculata molted and is looking awesome!


----------



## iamthegame06

i haven't posted on this thread in a while since i have a tarantula(s) molting at least every other week, but today was different. I had 3 T's that molted on the same day! i have never had 2 T's molt on the same day! much more have 3 of them molt on the same exact day lol my LP, B. vagans, and M. balfouri all molted today! my LP looks HUGE now, she was about 5.5 inches before, so im guessing she'll stretch out to about 6 inches or so and the colors on my M. balfouri are stunning!  i have 2 more T's in pre molt, a P. ornata and N. chromatus! im pretty stoked!


----------



## Femangel

My A. diversepes slings are realky taking turns molting  first one molted three nights ago, second one two nights ago, third one last night, so expectations are high for the two that are left! It would be really cool if each of them molted on their own seperate night too. That would make a full week of molts  as you might be able to tell i'm so freaking proud of myself that i can keep these little fragile things alive! They are doing amazingly well!


----------



## LordWaffle

My GBB, Sausage, molted approximately a week and a half ago. Took down its first bit of post molt food today.


----------



## z32upgrader

My OBT molted today. Definitely looks male.


----------



## Femangel

Number 4 molted about an hour after my last post  Number 5: You lose!


----------



## Forcep

My Chaco molted yesterday; I may grab some pics later:laugh:


----------



## purevl

My .5" B. smithi molted this morning, the first of my five slings to do so.


----------



## Pinoy25

Almost done. 3.5 to 4"? :-D

































Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugwitch

I'm so excited!!!  My first molt!!!  I just took a look inside my _Avicularia metallica_ container and there was a shed exoskeleton!  Huzzah!  My little sling is growing up!  Can't see much in the pics but I had to take some nonetheless.  I need to snag myself a macro lens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tony119

So... I did not open this forum since May 2013. I started March 31, 2013.
Here's my share for this thread, She molted earlier this January, around January 5th to January 10th:




She literally is GIANT.


----------



## Femangel

My P. regalis is molting as i type this! So cool! I have been watching in awe! First time i ever get to really see it happen from beginning to end! She is doing a hell of a job too! Only flipped over 2 hours ago and she is almost out now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokezilla1231

My A.avicularia molted yesterday! She was 3" and I believe now she is 4" idk lol. But it was successful the temp was 70 and the humidity was 80%! I couldn't tell if it was male  or female cause the abdomen of the molt was squished together lol. It's like she/he doesn't want me to find out lol.

Pokezilla1231


----------



## Beary Strange

My juvie B.boehmei molted early this morning and is now a 3" confirmed male.
And a few I forgot to post:
-GBB female molted Saturday morning (1/18)
-my larger A.metallica sling molted Saturday evening


----------



## BobGrill

GBB molted today. My she has really put on some size.


----------



## PeaceBee

1 of 3 A. diversipes molted today   Pretty!


----------



## Femangel

As was mentioned in my more detailed thread my adult male A. metallica has succesfully pulled of a post ultimate molt! He looks fine except for the right back leg that looks a bit thinnish, other than that he is in mint condition! So proud


----------



## Planetary

Ive had all three of my green bottle slings molt between yesterday and today they are all about an inch now , and my female chilobrachys andersoni went from 4.25 inches to 5+ inches


----------



## brezo

Wohoo! 2 a. metallicas molted and i got a surprise molt too, my 2nd versi  and i think its a male! JACKPOT!


----------



## Emotionlessness

One of my B. smithi molted today, I estimate 1.5" now!


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

I got a molt from my itty bitty N. chromatus as well as my P. vittata sling. 

EDIT: Plus my B. albopilosum sling!


----------



## just1moreT

Today was a busy day had 3 B smithi molt today  2 B vagans  and 1 P tigrinawesseli


----------



## scorpio948

One of my Brachypelma vagans slings just finished molting a couple hours ago 
Watching the little ones grow up makes me so happy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marijan2

N. coloratovillosus, sexed her at 2,5" with microscope, it's female
C. fasciatum that havent eaten since last moult


----------



## JarvyvV

1/3" B smithi and 1" Green Bottleblue both molted, my first molts as a T owner

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JarvyvV

1" Blue fang molted today, that's 3 out of my 4 Ts that molted in 1 week!


----------



## just1moreT

*Eurcratosclus Pachypus*

My young juvi around 2 inch  molted today those back legs are getting big


----------



## z32upgrader

Found my little versicolor molted today when I got home from school. Yay! but still rather small.


----------



## Beary Strange

My Euathlus sp.red female molted sometime today. ^^


----------



## hairyspideyfan

......my lovely large B smithi called Mexxi molted on my birthday while I was out to dinner! :biggrin:
I didn't think she could get any bigger!::


----------



## viper69

Avicularia braunshauseni  molted, what a giant.


----------



## kean

C. Fasciatum - Female (2 Days Ago), N. Chromatus - Female & A. Musculosa - Male (both Yesterday) :biggrin:

Link to the Exuvium pics (all were 5cm prior to molting)
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?54718-Sexing-for-Dummies/page6


----------



## fyic

5 days ago 
P.Ornata
N.chromatus

lastnite/today ......whats funny is it just rained too hahah....say that cuz someone was asking how to help a T molt and someone said after it rains lol
P.regalis
H.maculata


----------



## just1moreT

Today molts are 1 B. klassi sling ,1 Euathlus red getting where I can see him lol , and  last but not least 1 GBB sling


----------



## lucarelli78

JarvyvV said:


> 1/3" B smithi and 1" Green Bottleblue both molted, my first molts as a T owner
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Congratulations.  I've had 9 slings for almost a month and still waiting for my first ever molt.


----------



## just1moreT

My P.miranda sling has molted today.and nearly 21 years ago my young 2 legged miranda was born, didnt even know there was a miranda with 8 legs back then


----------



## z32upgrader

just1moreT said:


> My P.miranda sling has molted today.and nearly 21 years ago my young 2 legged miranda was born, didnt even know there was a miranda with 8 legs back then


Only two legs? How terrible!  Oh wait...I see what you did there.:laugh:
I've been waiting for my P. miranda to molt but alas, not yet.  My Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large did molt today though.


----------



## fyic

My mystery T 

L.parahybana or L.difficilis molted today


----------



## lucarelli78

first molt EVER... happy molt day to my H. gigas 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucarelli78

fyic said:


> My mystery T
> 
> L.parahybana or L.difficilis molted today


I've got one of each, a super tiny Ld and a 1.25" Lp about to molt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## kean

B. Vagans.. just now! :biggrin:

and her molt


----------



## Misty Day

Gbb sling, went from 1 inch to 1 1/4, suspect female.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. vittata is molting right now.  Lovely surprise!


----------



## fyic

2nd N.chromatus molted today .......waiting on OBT now


----------



## Beary Strange

G.rosea/porteri young adult female molted. Once she dries off, I'll know which one she is, but she's looking porteri so far. :/


----------



## lucarelli78

L. parahybana, was .75", still curled up after molt.  It went from pink to blue? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucarelli78

We're molting all over the place. I have 8 slings and it appears they are all molting one after the other.  This A. geniculata is my third to molt this week. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader

lucarelli78 said:


> View attachment 124133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L. parahybana, was .75", still curled up after molt.  It went from pink to blue?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Yup.  Their color changes are weird.
Here's my LP and you can see it went from light brown to blue on one molt, and dark grey back to pink, then back to deep blue before being mostly black on his last molt.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u6s4ka6hc9g5ii2/o64rTzRHve


----------



## lucarelli78

z32upgrader said:


> Yup.  Their color changes are weird.
> Here's my LP and you can see it went from light brown to blue on one molt, and dark grey back to pink, then back to deep blue before being mostly black on his last molt.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u6s4ka6hc9g5ii2/o64rTzRHve


great pics, thanks for sharing. It looks like your LP was raised with a lot of handling, does it ever get aggressive with you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader

lucarelli78 said:


> great pics, thanks for sharing. It looks like your LP was raised with a lot of handling, does it ever get aggressive with you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


No, not really.  He'll strike at the paintbrush until he figures out it can't be killed, then is pretty cooperative with gentle prodding onto my hand where he walks slowly and calmly until I've got all the pictures I want.  He's starting to get quite hefty and you can really feel his weight at his current size of ~4.25"


----------



## darkness975

G rosea, I believe female


----------



## Femangel

Rather busy week molt wise. C. elegans molted... again! She has almost tripled in size in a 3-4 month period it's crazy! A. genicullata also doubled in size after it's last molt. H. incei finally molted after it's big dinner beeing it's brother or sister :/ 
On of the C. perezmilessi's also molted and the colours are realy showing! Still tiny, but awesome that the heart is becoming so clear!


----------



## brezo

my g. pulchripes molted! i guess he is a male!


----------



## tisha

My B albo molted today, confirmed female! :giggle:


----------



## Beary Strange

Got a surprise molt from my 0.1 G.pulchra. :biggrin:


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. metallica is currently mid-molt and my friend's LP also molted today.


----------



## Solidus106

My G. pulchripes did a couple days ago


----------



## kean

Another Female Nhandu Chromatus a few hours back.. 

you can view the exuvium here >> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?54718-Sexing-for-Dummies/page7


----------



## Mariner1

A. metallica molted late last night.


----------



## fyic

My OBT mosted today


----------



## tarantulagal

A. Genic just finished molting  2.75" to 3" confirmed male


----------



## lucarelli78

OBT is now my 4th this week, hoping when it comes out it's proven to be a female. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## tisha

My G pulchripes sling molted today! :biggrin:


----------



## just1moreT

Had 1 GBB, 1 Ephebopus murinus 1 Avic minatrix  today


----------



## Storm76

2nd of the couple A. versicolor slings molted again


----------



## Misty Day

P.regalis molted today, haven't got measurements but I'd guess she's around 2 1/4.


----------



## z32upgrader

My smaller P. metallica molted overnight.


----------



## just1moreT

One of my P regalis molted lastnight  around 3-1/2 inch now looking good


----------



## Ghost Dragon

My P. irminia molted within the last couple of days.  Hard to tell, always hiding. :S


----------



## MatthewM1

My C. fasciatum surprized me with a molt today. Caught me off guard as its the first time it molted without sealing off its burrow

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beary Strange

H.incei juvie just molted.

---------- Post added 02-11-2014 at 10:50 PM ----------

OBT sling-ish just finished up a molt as well.


----------



## Beary Strange

B.smithi sling just molted.


----------



## tisha

B. boehmei sling molted. :biggrin:


----------



## Kinkyskink

Avicularia purpurea went from 1" to 1.5"


----------



## oooo35980

My P. murinus yesterday. Today my P. ornata had his ultimate molt. Was on the fence about whether he was male/female, all doubt removed.


----------



## Hawk

I was suspecting a molt coming for a few weeks since my T built a little "den" for herself and stayed in there for a long time. Well today she finally molted and she is super bright blue and beautiful! She is a green bottle blue. Just amazing, I never seen an adult GBB molt before, so it was a cool experience.


----------



## scorpio948

Morticia, my beautiful 5" MF Ephebopus murinus, is currently in mid-molt! So excited, cannot wait to see her fresh colors!


----------



## iCookBacon

2-11-14 L. parahybana ~4.5 inches
2-12-14 C. darlingi       ~1.5 inches
2-13-14 P. irminia        ~3.5 inches

3 molts in 3 days!!
Super exciting :biggrin:


----------



## PeaceBee

2/11 second A. diversipes molted
2/12 third molted 

Yay they're syncing up!


----------



## MagicalLobster

My LP juvie just molted a few days ago into a confirmed female.


----------



## Soulclenz

After a 5 month fast my g. pulchripes finally Molted while I was asleep, the first T to molt while in my care, I feel quite happy for her! Can't grab the old shell though since she's resting close to it haha.


----------



## MatthewM1

One of my B. Vagans slings is freshly molted and the other on its back getting ready to pop

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forcep

My B albo just molted!


----------



## cold blood

My little 1" B. smithi has been in pre molt and refusing food for about a month exactly.  Left to walk the dog and it was under its leaf in a little depression it dug. Came home 47 minutes later to find it on its back...its the first molt since I have had it, looking forward to see change!   It hasn't "popped" yet.

Took nearly 6 hours, but its all done and looking good.


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. gigas sling molted successfully today from the looks of it and my P. scrofa is on her back right now!


----------



## LordWaffle

Taco, my Homeomma sp blue had hair flipped onto it's back when I got home from
Work.  I was able to get some
Great pictures of the whole
Process I'll be posting them tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## BobGrill

A. Metallica molted. She is huge now.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kibosh

Seriously just had 4 of my T's now shed within days of each other and I have another 2 in pre-moult. Is it possible for T's to synch up in molts? I figure it might be the recent weather system we had come in stir them all to pop at the same time. Barometric pressure or humidity or something.


----------



## z32upgrader

My friend's sweet little A. chalcodes female molted this morning upright but rolled over while I was at class and had no problem.
View attachment 124497

His Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large also molted successfully last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet

Tamara, my _T. gigas_, pulled a semi-surprise molt on me two days ago. S/he went from 1.5" to over 2" and added a lot of blue!


----------



## scorpionchaos

My 1/4 b.vagans just pushed a molt out of his hole and is now 1/3! Molted a on the 21 just forgot to post here.


----------



## MatthewM1

My 4.5" suspect male P. regalis is on its back in a molting hammock =)

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solidus106

My G. pulchripes with his third molt in my possession


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my A. seemani slings molted today.  Still pretty small but grew a little bit.
View attachment 124610

View attachment 124611


----------



## PeaceBee

C. gemmatus molted   This was my first molt from a mantid.

And my A. versicolor molted, too!  Right before I was about to rehouse it, of course.  :/  But it sure is pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ospa

I woke up this morning and found my new baby P. Metallica had molted. I'm so happy


----------



## z32upgrader

Now my other A. seemani sling molted.  I love raising sacmates.  They're like twins.


----------



## z32upgrader

Yay! My P. irminia molted.  Looks female, and my P. miranda molted too.  That one looks male, and right at 3" now.
View attachment 124649


----------



## hairyspideyfan

,,, my lovely B emilia called Emmy has just finished her molt. 8 hours on her back before anything started (!!) Anyway, all went well, it took her an hour and a half and she is now lying in a heap recovering.:exhausted:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadspyke

*Nhandu chromatus*

My fast-growing N. chromatus just molted out today and I managed to peel apart the exuvium to determine the gender. It looks to me like a male, but can anyone else confirm? I think I see a just a plate, but then I think I'm fooling myself into seeing the "flap" and believing it's a girl.


----------



## MarkmD

Just had my A,Avic first molt and got a new 2" Regalis sling hopefully molting soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee

My little G. pulchripes is molting right now


----------



## awiec

My P.platyomma molted, she is now double her size, went from 1 inch to 2. Can't wait to rehouse that little ball of angry.


----------



## purevl

My .5" H. mac sling kicked out an exuvium today.  Haven't seen him/her to check size difference.


----------



## z32upgrader

My little OBT molted last night and my friend's M. balfouri molted this morning.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Harley Quinn, my Euathlus sp. "Red" has molted again! Looks to be about 3/4" but might be smaller still. And she's also in a super reflective pill vial, so there's just no chance of getting a good shot.


----------



## z32upgrader

Just now, before going to bed, I discovered my P. striata molting vertically.  Cool beans.  Holy crap! my S. calceatum molted too!


----------



## nicodimus22

My 3/4" G. pulchripes molted recently:




Very slow growers, but I'm OK with that. It's fun to watch them grow up.


----------



## Emotionlessness

One of my P. metallica molted! So excited about 1" now and I have a GBB in heavy premolt!


----------



## z32upgrader

My GBB molted yesterday and my B, boehmei finally molted in the wee hours of the morning.  Isn't she gorgeous?
View attachment 124893

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiritScale

My G. rosea moulted sometime either earlier this morning or late last night----complete surprise. 
Looks to be a male though


----------



## David VB

C. cyaneopubescens molted yesterday :


----------



## purevl

My LP sling was out of his burrow taking a stroll last nite.  Turns out he's stretching out after a molt, I can see an exuvium at the bottom of his burrow.


----------



## Misty Day

Brachypelma vagans, major hair kicker but looks to be around the 3 inch mark. Suspect male. :cry:


View attachment 124910


----------



## PeaceBee

Got a surprise molt from one of my A. diversipes this morning


----------



## fyic

Thrixopelma pruriens yesterday ........oh and she got her leg back lol


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cambridgei molted today!  She's probably around 5" now. Awesome!


----------



## SpiritScale

I forgot to post my A. geniculata sling molted yesterday. No luck on the sexable molt.

Today I'm waiting on my B. vagans sling who's in the process at the moment. Excited to see if I can get a decent molt for sexing.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu coloratovillosus molted this morning!  Time to re-house!
View attachment 124924


----------



## PeaceBee

Another unexpected molt from an Avic today!
A. purpurea molted.  Pretty sure it's a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My other P. metallica is molting right now!  It never stops around here!


----------



## Misty Day

P.regalis sling molted today, looks to be around the 1 1/2 mark. Also have a LP and a GBB I'm heavy premolt, just wish the damn things would hurry up!


----------



## Bender

Tcks123 said:


> P.regalis sling molted today, looks to be around the 1 1/2 mark. Also have a LP and a GBB I'm heavy premolt, just wish the damn things would hurry up!


Haha I know!
My p metallica molted overnight last night.  Went from 1" to 1.5" 
My p regalis is at 1.5" -still hiding in its burrow in premolt :/


----------



## z32upgrader

My LP and my Nhandu chromatus are both on their backs....It's a molt race!!!
Edit...LP won
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWSOuSRnS2A


----------



## Pinoy25

3.5" Female GBB going through molting process.


----------



## SpiritScale

G. pulchripes

Getting better at unfurling molts for sexing what with all the practice lately


----------



## awiec

P.metallica molted, didn't get as big as when my P.perdensi molted (he probably doubled in size), but still quite leggy and is a little bit closer to getting her colors.


----------



## Emotionlessness

P. metallica, GBB, G. pulchripes and my mystery sling, waiting on H. lividum to molt now.


----------



## Misty Day

Woke up to these two lovelies this morning. These were the last two in my collection I was waiting on to molt. 

Gbb, went from 1 1/4 to 1.5. Finally getting some blue sleeves in! They grow up so fast. :giggle:

View attachment 124989


L.parahybana, went from 2 inches to 2.5, suspect male :cry: 
*Picture of molting process*

View attachment 124990


----------



## Bender

P regalis molted last night....so 2 nights in a row for my pokies : )
Went from 1.5" to ____, still cant see her though, she's still hiding in her "burrow"-Im contemplating opening it up just to make sure she's fine.....


----------



## Kinkyskink

Finally! After over a month of waiting my 2.5" B. Smithi finally molted! Missed the molt but I can see fresh white fangs in the burrow.


----------



## purevl

P. regalis sling molted.  Went from ~1.5" to ??...can't see her well enough to tell.  Now just waiting for my A. versicolor to go.


----------



## Bender

purevl said:


> P. regalis sling molted.  Went from ~1.5" to ??...can't see her well enough to tell.  Now just waiting for my A. versicolor to go.


haha look up 2 posts!


----------



## SpiritScale

C. cyaneopubscens sling moulted today, getting close to 1 inch.


----------



## purevl

Bender said:


> haha look up 2 posts!


Hehe...that's great.

Finally saw her a bit today.  She wasn't stretched out so couldn't see a legspan but her carapace looks to be about double the previous size.  I was able to save her tiny exuvium.


----------



## pardozer

My male Xenethis Immanis molted Monday. Just got a pic of him. Still not mature at about 6.5"

!!!I NEED AN ADULT FEMALE!!!


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. vagans molted this morning.


----------



## SpiritScale

My LP sling----unfortunately the molt was trashed so no good for sexing


----------



## TheaSpider

My LP sling and my P. metallica sling both molted and both nommed their molts, so no sexing this time.


----------



## purevl

My A. versicolor sling is in mid-molt now.  She's been in pre-molt for a few weeks & finally decided it was time to change.


----------



## Lacey

X. sp Blue molted today, slightly over 2" very leggy. The molt was mangled so couldn't get a sex but X. Immanis molted last week and is a girlie! She's a good 3" now.

G. Pulchripes sling, sibling X. sp Blue, C. Darlingi, H. Mac and L. Violaceopes close to a molt it seems.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. cancerides is molting right now.  
View attachment 125141

Edit: 
All done!
Surprised the heck out of me when it went from blue to bronze.  The molt confirmed it's a girl! I was convinced it was a boy.
View attachment 125142


----------



## Lacey

P. Regalis finally kicked out a molt, slightly mangled but another confirmed female!


----------



## PeaceBee

C. gemmatus molted yesterday 
Darn flash... but she is pretty!


----------



## PeaceBee

A. geniculata molted


----------



## spydermonkey

p ornata just finished!!


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My adult female P.Vittata moulted   the only way I know this is she pushed the exuvium out of the cork branch hide she lives in.I can't wait to see how big she is now!! What a beautiful spider!! I have 15 and she is my favorite!!


----------



## skippydude

*My Theraphosa apophysis had an unexpected  molt*

T. apophysis


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my OBT's hooked out this morning.  Time to find him a girlfriend!
View attachment 125215


----------



## Ghost Dragon

My BIg Girl LP, Evita, molted last night.  I can't get over how dark her new exterior is.  And we measured her old one. Just about 8 inches on the nose.


----------



## Mariner1

B. smithi and A. hentzi. Finally for both!


----------



## Imortalis

My P. irminia just molted into a 2". Can't wait for the rest of it's adult colors!


----------



## MatthewM1

B. auratum molted last night. C. fasciatum and B. vagans x2 are all premolt. 

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## awiec

While not a tarantula, my P.mira molted today.


----------



## z32upgrader

Checked on my H. lividum to discover s/he molted recently.  Yay!  I just hope the molt gets tossed up on the surface and not stuffed in the corner like the last one.


----------



## PeaceBee

My LP is molting right now   Getting big!


----------



## Blue Jaye

A lot of my Ts molt at the same time so this afternoon it was L.violeceopes x 2 they both were already 6in can't wait to see their new blue, 2 A. ezendami slings molted, T. gigas sling molted and wow sooo pretty! Last 2 of my I. mira molted it was a good day


----------



## Livarion

Level up and new colors with my N. chromatus : ) will move him to a bigger box soon. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Wysłane z mojego Nexus 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Livia

Obt molted today and A. hentzi.


----------



## DrJonnyD

My three inch B. Smithi is on his back right now, first molt since I got him. Very exciting.


----------



## bscheidt1020

My P. Irminia molted a few days ago and one of my tiny Euathlus sp. Red slings molted last night! The Euathlus had a bit of the molted abdomen sticking to her and the rest of the molt was still attached. I grabbed it with some tongs and gently pulled it off. The molt was still soft so it seemed to work flawlessly. My concern is that this happened with my N. Coloratovillosus a few weeks back and these both seem very healthy. Humididty should not be the issue as the eco earth is nice and moist for all my slings….any advice? Is this common/avoidable/did I handle it right?


----------



## Driller64

My new LP, Zilla, is on it's back right now!


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> My new LP, Zilla, is on it's back right now!


It's 9:26 PM now, pretty much finished. I will take the molt out and attempt to sex it in the morning. EDIT: Nevermind, the molt is too mangled


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. darlingi is molting at the moment.


----------



## PeaceBee

My second A. purpurea finally molted


----------



## bscheidt1020

My B. Albopilosum and A. Geniculata slings both molted within the last day!!!


----------



## Lrntolive

My G pulchripes molted. Not sure if it was today, but my first T to molt. Just found his molt in his hide. Been in there for a week and wouldn't come out. Just a sling so now he's about 3/4". 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## edgeofthefreak

My Brachypelma albopilosum just finished her molt! She started webbing about 2 days ago... I wasn't expecting her to be so organized! Thought it would be at least a few days from now.




Also, my Euathlus sp. "Red" kicked her molt from last week out the top of her tunnel/burrow/fortess-of-doom... so exciting!!


----------



## netr

Went away for three days and returned to find as many tarantulas moulted. The B. emilia sling is beginning to show some colours!


----------



## Newbie

My LP sling either molted last night or this morning. His first molt since I've had him. He's now a smokey gray, and has a lot more bristles on his body. The pics are kinda dark sorry.


----------



## Misty Day

P. Regalis molted, suspect female, went from 2.25 to 2.75, really started to get that electric yellow on the legs.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large molted today and my H. mac is molting right now.  My G. pulchripes is sitting on a freshly spun molting mat thinking about flipping over. Great day!


----------



## Kat Fenix

My 1/4" OBT just molted! A few days ago probably. I actually hadn't seen so much as a toe from him for a week and a half and I was nervous so I dug him up. Found him 100% hardened and chilling next to his molt, which he surprisingly had no problem with me removing! He's molted to the point where he's getting his orange in and I can see a little smiley face on his rear


----------



## jeffreycheshire

*E. sp. red 1cm s'ling*

actually my reason for joining, first notice something was up at feeding time, normally hides under water bowl, but today was out and more unusually was sitting on his belly with all his legs up. I recently lost my B. smithi after a molt, and i thought maybe this one had died too, as it seemed such an odd pose. I gently touched his legs with my brush, and he moved. I then checked for a molted skin, thinking maybe he was stretching out post molt, but no. I should have kept watching, but finished feeding the others and left him alone for a few hours. checked him again about 10.30pm and he was 'resting' under the water bowl again. looks very white still except for the dark patch on his abdomen.


----------



## josh090

*4 molts!*

I had my 2 lovely 1/4  inch H. macs molt on the same day, the 21st, and the day before, i had my 2 of my 1/2 inch G. rosea slings molt as well! My first time observing a molt myself, absolutely amazing! Can't wait for my next molts! Waiting on my last Rosea to molt now!


----------



## Lrntolive

My G pulchra molted last night. Found the molt today.

	
	
		
		
	


	










Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader

My other G. pulchripes molted and so did my B. albopilosum!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQe2Ks0_gxg


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. gigas sling gave me a surprise molt!  This guy is not one to wait around for weeks in premolt!  They mean business.


----------



## Ospa

My little P. Metallica molted AGAIN this morning. He's gotten big in the past month.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

Caught my Poecilotheria vittata in the middle of a molt! Also found that my P. irminia sling molted, too. They grow up so fast. :')


----------



## Ospa

ReclusiveDemon said:


> Caught my Poecilotheria vittata in the middle of a molt! Also found that my P. irminia sling molted, too. They grow up so fast. :')


I agree they do grow up so fast


----------



## Wildenthusiast

Gotta love the spring. With the exception of a very small OBT sling, none of my spiders had molted during the considerably dry final weeks of winter. Cue the onset of spring with a couple rains, and these things are like popcorn. Eleven molts in a couple weeks!


----------



## Kinkyskink

Just went to feed my 1.5" GBB that I got a week ago to find him on his back.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

My P.Metallica GIRL! Also 3 Eualthus Red  and a P.vittata F.


----------



## bscheidt1020

Angel, my Hmac finally molted! I will check on her when she comes out of hiding to see how much growing she did!


----------



## z32upgrader

My Ephebopus uatuman just molted. Looks a lot bigger.


----------



## awiec

Thought my T.gigas was hibernating but low and behold I found a molt, unfortunately the back end was trashed but at least it was kind enough to drag it out for me.


----------



## z32upgrader

My recently acquired female LP molted overnight.  She's a big girl now, probably at the 5" mark since the molt measured 4.25"
View attachment 125457


----------



## Lrntolive

My A avic sling molted last night. My guys all seem to be molting one after the other.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeaceBee

A. diversipes sling molted today


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

The P. subfusca female I bought at the expo a couple of weeks ago molted! I don't know when she did it, but she's gorgeous now.


----------



## Mariner1

N. chromatus just finished.


----------



## bscheidt1020

P. Regalis sling in the process right now!


----------



## dfarks

*yaaaay*

G. pulchripes sling just finished! First T and first molt for me :biggrin:


----------



## elliotulysses

Mine had a molt, but it was too hard to photograph 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalRose

My little A. chalcodes sling molted.


----------



## Kat Fenix

My P. irminia molted!
Going to attempt to rehydrate the molt to figure out the sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

My A.versicolor, Bob Marley, is currently doing leg stretches, I think the molt may be in good enough shape to attempt some sexing later. Also my P. sp purple I think may be molting as I havent seen it in a few days.


----------



## Earth Eater

My P. irminia female is currently molting as I type

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Fenix

P. regalis molted this morning


----------



## cold blood

This evening my 1.5" B. smithi flipped about 9pm.  Checked back around 10:45 and its basement had somehow collapsed.  I carefully dug it out gently and freed the little guy at 11:56, at that point the carapace had yet to "pop".   Within minutes of digging it out it popped and was completed just after 12:30am successfully.  This was the fastest start to finish molt I have experienced at about 30 minutes.  Funny thing is that it just turned black 3 days ago and refused food for the first time that day.  The next day it was nice and shiny and the 3rd day was todays molt....talk about a quick pre to post molt, a mere 3 days.


----------



## BobGrill

cold blood said:


> This evening my 1.5" B. smithi flipped about 9pm.  Checked back around 10:45 and its basement had somehow collapsed.  I carefully dug it out gently and freed the little guy at 11:56, at that point the carapace had yet to "pop".   Within minutes of digging it out it popped and was completed just after 12:30am successfully.  This was the fastest start to finish molt I have experienced at about 30 minutes.  Funny thing is that it just turned black 3 days ago and refused food for the first time that day.  The next day it was nice and shiny and the 3rd day was todays molt....talk about a quick pre to post molt, a mere 3 days.


Wow that is quick. I'd expect that maybe from a faster growing species, not a Brachy of all things. It was really lucky that you were there to free it as well. 

I have not had any molts in some time, but I have at least 4 to 5 of my tarantulas, which I suspect are in premolt. My H. maculata has been in premolt for some months now, as have my A. versicolor sling and P. irminia, and my OBT is starting to show some signs of an upcoming molt as well. I'm suspecting that my GBB is either in premolt or will be soon, as the patch on the abdomen is starting to darken quickly. Should be a fun month or two coming up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stonerain

Avi. diversipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec

^^^^
I think you win the molting contest.


----------



## PeaceBee

Third A. diversipes finally molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

P. irminia molted. Now I just need to get a good ventral shot so I can sex it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee

GBB molted   Still little


----------



## Shelli

L parahybana molted this morning, the first one in my care! :love:


----------



## CrystalRose

My female B. vagans finally molted.


----------



## Storm76

Little blue baby A. versicolor is now 5th instar - molted a couple hours ago


----------



## Lrntolive

Let's see. This week has had a flurry of molts. 
2 C. cyanopubescenes, 2 A. versicolor, 1 B. smithi, 1 G. pulchripes and 1 A. avicularia

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Issehalsey

My (hopefully female) B baumgarteni is flipped atm  I'll have a nice pretty present in the morning.

Edit: Confirmed Female


----------



## z32upgrader

The second of my three OBTs just hooked out this evening. Time to find him another lucky lady!


----------



## z32upgrader

My smaller P. metallica molted! It's around 2" now


----------



## z32upgrader

Now my cute little A. chalcodes is on her back getting ready to molt!
View attachment 125902

*Edit*
So, it turns out I was dead wrong about the sex of my "little girl".  I found "her" wandering around in a soccer field last summer and the ventral shot indicated to my obviously untrained eye, female.  Guess what I find in the morning?  A mature male of course!
View attachment 125909

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

P. irminia. freshly molted.


----------



## tisha

B smithi sling and G pulchripes juvenile molted today! :biggrin:
B boehmei sling molted yesterday and my other B smithi sling molted 3 days ago! :giggle:


----------



## jthorntonwillis

A plethora of moultings: P.Metallica,P.Murinus,P.Vittata,Eualthus Sp."Red" x3,B.Albopilosum.


----------



## awiec

P. sp Purple molted a day or two ago, still waiting for it to come out but the legs I did see look mighty long.


----------



## Corey Uchiha

My A. genic molted on Saturday and my P. murinus sling molted Saturday as well!


----------



## Mariner1

H. gigas and P. "Stents"


----------



## Issehalsey

Late but my P Cambridgi molted yesterday afternoon


----------



## BobGrill

A. versicolor sling molted today!


----------



## Mariner1

O.B.T. sling gave a surprise molt. Now I have to rehouse it. Dammit Jim! It's so fast!


----------



## Tivia

My GBB sling was in the process of molting this morning.  My first T and first molt.  I'm a bit nervous...


----------



## Mariner1

Rehoused P. irminia sling last night and now she is almost finished. Crazy!


----------



## Misty Day

B.vagans male. Went from 2.25 inches to around 3.

View attachment 126029


P.regalis. Went from 1.5 to 1.75-2 ish

Couldn't get a photo because she hates the flash.


Sitting here watching my GBB juvenile molting. No sign of movement but she just flipped.

View attachment 126030


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. pulchripes sling molted for the second time in my care (both times while I slept).


----------



## Lrntolive

My Nhandu coloratovillosus molted last night. Now he looks almost clear.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalRose

My B. albopilosum just molted.


----------



## Kat Fenix

P. irminia still hasn't eaten since it's molt. 

A. avic molted sometime while I was gone for the week. I can't seem to rehydrate the molt at all to figure out the sex.


----------



## Beary Strange

Kat Fenix said:


> P. irminia still hasn't eaten since it's molt.
> 
> A. avic molted sometime while I was gone for the week. I can't seem to rehydrate the molt at all to figure out the sex.


Add a bit of dishsoap (a very teeny bit) to your water and notice a world of difference; it helps cut down on the naturally water-resistent setae.

------------------------------------

One of my LP slings just molted.


----------



## dlegare

My B boehmei molted last night.  I peeked in his tub before going to bed and he was on his back, when I checked him out this morning I had a very pretty freshly molted T.


----------



## Hanska

My _G.rosea_ just molted. Can't wait to see how much it grew.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Surprise molt!

My getting-less-tiny Euathlus sp. "Red" just molted again! Six weeks since her last one!
This may be the one that shows her tarantula colours. I'd love for her to look less like a random house spider.




I hope this is ALWAYS this exciting!


----------



## Mariner1

G. pulchra. YES!


----------



## z32upgrader

My little versicolor molted within the last few hours


----------



## awiec

z32upgrader said:


> My little versicolor molted within the last few hours


Is yours getting the more pronounced orange and stripes on its abdomen? Mine just molted a few weeks ago and is starting to get an orange bottom.


----------



## BobGrill

awiec said:


> Is yours getting the more pronounced orange and stripes on its abdomen? Mine just molted a few weeks ago and is starting to get an orange bottom.


Huh? A.  versicolor has no orange on it. I think you're thinking of the wrong species.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loganhopeless

My 6" T. Stirmi finally molted for the first time in my care!!!!  Now around 7" I think.

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awiec

BobGrill said:


> Huh? A.  versicolor has no orange on it. I think you're thinking of the wrong species.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I see the adults abdomen as reddish-orange color, granted my eyes are very sensitive to light so I see colors a little more brighter than other people. But none the less my versi is starting to get more adult colors on the abdomen and I was asking zup if his/her versi was as well.


----------



## z32upgrader

No, it's mostly shades of blue still.
S/he is just a larger version of this:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gsrba7udx86d0iz/DSCF6138.JPG


----------



## Jones0911

Chris_Skeleton said:


> So I hope this thread can become a long, ever growing one. If you have a spider molt, post it here the day it happens. I think it would be cool to see how many people can have a spider or spiders molt the same day.
> 
> So let's hear it. Who molted today?
> 
> P. irmina
> 
> Was showing signs, was still up and about today around noon. I walked back into my room at 4 and it had already finished a molt.
> 
> Went from ~1.5" to 2". I'll add exact measurements later.
> 
> This past week:
> L. parahybana - 6.5" to 7.25"
> H. lividum - No clue how much size gained


I think my Heterothele villosella / Tanzanian Chestnut* recently molted hopefully I'll be able to get a good photo when it comes out "soon"

 a late add:




I'm here checking out my  Ts and I see one of my GGBs  hanging with some limbs on the ceiling and some just dangling in the air.

At first I was very worried about the T but as people have said to others on this site, if the T isn't in a death curl he can get his self out of any situation he gets into.

within seconds I realized what was happening and was very lucky I got to see it happen because it happened in 10 minutes or less.


----------



## Mariner1

E.  campestratus gave a surprise molt last night.


----------



## Adam20202

*Brachypelma smithi*

My little  Brachypelma smithi had a moult today only a little sling but it's getting all the time!


----------



## awiec

P.regalis finally molted, I can now finally move it into a nicer container.


----------



## nicodimus22

G. Pulchripes went from a very fat 0.75 inches to nearly 1.5 inches in last week's molt.


----------



## MarkmD

Just had my 2" LP sling molt within the last 24hr could be earlier today or last night (didn't see it), she/he was in premolt for almost a month, managed to get the molt out 15 mins ago and she/he is very cute    ,will get a pic of her/him as soon as (she/he) comes out the hide.


----------



## Misty Day

P.regalis female gave me a suprise molt. Went from 3 inches to around 3.5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulaking

One of my GBB slings molted today 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mariner1

A. metallica has a new pair of jeans.


----------



## awiec

G.pulchripes finally finished the deed, I have been waiting almost 4 months for this.


----------



## Mariner1

L. parahybana is on its back right now.


----------



## MatthewM1

P. cambridgei molted for the first time in my care. Around the 1.25" mark, haven't seen it stretched out yet though

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iamthegame06

so i've been very unlucky this past couple of weeks, 4 of my projects (paired up females) molted :/ a P. ornata, B. vagans, P. regalis, and an N. chromatus


----------



## Tarantulaking

Another .75 GBB molted today 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk


----------



## auskie

A B. Smith 1/4" sling I got three months ago just molted. Its the first tarantula that's molted in my care. Its been refusing food for a while but I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon.


----------



## RussoTuristo

My favorite G. iheringi just finished molting a couple of hours ago. Seems fine so far.


----------



## David VB

Not a T but my Burmese python molted 













Greetz


----------



## Duckaay

my slings abdomen has grown darker its my first T and its refusing to eat so hopefully a molt is coming soon (Lasiodora parahybana) cant wait..


----------



## Storm76

A. geniculata molted. Size now suspected to be 7.5"+


----------



## MatthewM1

Juvie B. vagans on its back now  with the other vagans looking like its not to far behind. 

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatthewM1

Apparently my T's planned a molt party. P. cancerides is almost fully molted, the other vagans is on its back, and my auratum's Opisothoma is solid black =)

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## just1moreT

MatthewM1 said:


> Apparently my T's planned a molt party. P. cancerides is almost fully molted, the other vagans is on its back, and my auratum's Opisothoma is solid black =)
> 
> Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


That sounds like a good party to be in matt. my only C darlingi has molted today and finally a noticeable horn  got to get a few more of this sp .


----------



## scorpio948

Woke up to find one of my P. vittata slings, that I got at the expo on saturday, mid-molt in it's web hammock 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## awiec

Not molting yet but my H. sp Colombia just had its leg go dark today so I will be anticipating a molt very soon.

edit* and on its back now


----------



## Mariner1

A. avic. is finished. Now to see if it is female or not.


----------



## Blue Jaye

My 4 yr old P.metallica just turned into a mature male, a giant 7 inch really beautiful male. I'm heartbroken it was sold to me as a sexed female and has always looked female till now. Guess I will find him a girl.


----------



## Imortalis

April, 25th

P. irminia (now 2.5")
P. subfusca (now 2")

Funny thing was, they both molted on the day I had to miss Repticon and I had been waiting for the subfusca to molt for about 2 and 1/2 months (it had been in premolt since the day I brought her home). I guess it was the universe's way of making up for my dissapointment for Repticon lol.


----------



## Lrntolive

My G. pulchra is molting right now.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-29-2014 at 10:44 PM ----------




Lrntolive said:


> My G. pulchra is molting right now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Misty Day

G.pulchra sling, probably around the one inch mark now. I've heard these have excessively long premolt periods (please correct me if I'm wrong ) but this was only in premolt for 4-5 days. Hopefully it's not just a sling thing!


----------



## Storm76

P. miranda #1 molted. Size around ~2" now


----------



## awiec

N.chormatus sling is getting a dark little bottom. I think it may have molted on me before without my knowing as I only really see its abdomen at all times.


----------



## Medusa

My P. regalis just molted a 3rd time in my keeping. I've yet to observe this nor have I found any sheds. "Leggs" just shows up larger and more colorful! BTW, I moved him/her into a larger container today. No issues. I was prepared. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lrntolive

My G. pulchripes sling just molted a couple minutes ago. Two molts in two nights!

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Driller64

Jumping Spider molted.


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Had a lot of moults these last few weeks =D

Two P.metallica slings moulted to 1.5"
A.versi female moulted to 4"
A.geniculata female moulted to 6.5"
B.smithi female moulted to 3.5"
B.auratum male moulted to 5"
S.calceatum moulted to 3"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

SuzukiSwift said:


> Had a lot of moults these last few weeks =D
> 
> Two P.metallica slings moulted to 1.5"
> A.versi female moulted to 4"
> A.geniculata female moulted to 6.5"
> B.smithi female moulted to 3.5"
> B.auratum male moulted to 5"
> S.calceatum moulted to 3"


You geni is catching up!


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Storm76 said:


> You geni is catching up!


Yep! haha She's determined to catch yours, 1 inch to go =P


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. metallica molted today. Not much change in size for this girl. Sure is pretty though.


----------



## pyro fiend

Woot B. boehmei 3/4 to over 1in now i think hell let me watch him hunt xD maybe lol   hes now noticable in his cup XD and his colors are now noticeable-ish












Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## Beary Strange

I haven't kept up with this for months. ><
But on any case my L.difficilis just molted this afternoon.


----------



## telepatella

Yes, molting season is upon us (me). D. diadema to 1" body size, M. balfouri to 2", A. seemani to 1".


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. miranda molted to around 4" now and is confirmed male.


----------



## Lrntolive

One of my GBBs is molting right now. Looks like the second one may molt in the next 24hrs.

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beary Strange

N.chromatus sling molted.


----------



## Jones0911

My OBT  recently molted


----------



## Lrntolive

Heck of a night! My one GBB molted, then I found the other one did, too! Not only that, one off my A. avicularia molted and so did my A. metallica. Awesome day!











Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beary Strange

LP sling molted; the other two are looking like they'll follow soon.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

My 4.25" female C.fasciatum molted this morning! I thought she was dead coz she was on her back beside her exuv, twitching lol


----------



## David VB

My GBB juvi molted and i think i'm lucky to have a female 













My little M. balfouri also molted, but didn't take a pic.

Greetz.


----------



## Lrntolive

Came home from work and found one of my A. versicolor had molted.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu coloratovillosus molted today and so did my newly acquired B. smithi!
They both look like boys :/


----------



## CrystalRose

My G. pulchripes sling molted last night.


----------



## z32upgrader

My little A. seemani is just finishing up molting now!


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. pulchra sling finally got around to it after a month of premolt.


----------



## Mariner1

G. pulchripes is changing wardrobe.


----------



## awiec

I think my O.Panay Blue is done molting, hard to tell because its in a tunnel


----------



## Medusa

I finally have something to post! My G. pulchra molted sometime between last night and early this afternoon while I was away. He/she is moving around nicely, shiny black (hairy) abdomen, almost twice as big! Will need to upgrade its home soon.


----------



## Medusa

My little A. geniculata, "Micky," molted overnight. I'm going to need a bigger cage...


----------



## Forcep

My curly hair and Brazilian black both got their first meal after molt


----------



## Jones0911

my Giant White Knee*(Acanthoscurria geniculata) recently molted


----------



## telepatella

Both my A. bicoloratum have molted. 6 months since the last - they are now 2" & 1"...slow...slow...


----------



## awiec

My O.Panay Blue showed itself today, went from 2 inches to 2.5 inch.


----------



## scorpionchaos

Got a double on may 15 maybe may 16 (molted around 11:30-12:00) My little E.murinus sling and my B.vagans are both about 3/4 now! pictured is B.vagans


----------



## PeaceBee

My teensy B. smithi sling finally molted a couple of days ago.  Talk about a slow grower!  (Got it in October, first molt)


----------



## awiec

My P.vitatta molted, not sure exactly how bug it is, but its at least 2 inches


----------



## Smaughunter

My P regalis sling.


----------



## Misty Day

Gbb molted today, confirmed male.
Also have a b.vagans, p.regalis, p.cambridgei, and two nhandu chromatus in heavy premolt.


----------



## skippydude

Grammostola pulchra 3" female


----------



## z32upgrader

My OBT molted to 2" today


----------



## BobGrill

OBT molted. Looks to be about 3 inches now.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beary Strange

I had a B.smithi sling and a Phormictopus sp.purple sling both surprise molt yesterday.


----------



## awiec

My 5 legged P.muticus molted today, I believe all legs are back.

edit* And the P.platyomma molted a few hours ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

B.vagans female and p.scofra female both molted today. B.vagans was 3 inches before molt, so I would guesstimate her to be around the 3.5 inch mark. Her carapace has gone so big!

I wish it would let me upload photos, (for some reason it just won't let me?) the p.scofra female is so beautiful, she's around the 2.5 inch mark now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Tcks123 said:


> B.vagans female and p.scofra female both molted today. B.vagans was 3 inches before molt, so I would guesstimate her to be around the 3.5 inch mark. Her carapace has gone so big!
> 
> I wish it would let me upload photos, (for some reason it just won't let me?) the p.scofra female is so beautiful, she's around the 2.5 inch mark now.


I think the reason you can't is because the images might be too large.  They have to be under 2 MB for AB to accept them and I have to use the basic uploader for some other reason.  BTW it's P. scrofa, not scofra.  You're not the only one who's done that so don't feel bad.  Mine was absolutely breath-taking when she molted to 3".


----------



## Medusa

z32upgrader said:


> My OBT molted to 2" today


Mine molted today, too! I think "Esther" is about 2"+ as best as I can tell. The giveaway was a couple of leg skins hanging out the front of the burrow. It killed 2 superworms over the weekend, spun them up, and dragged them into the burrow. She's a funny little thing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TLover007

My Nhandu Chromatus molted yesterday... a full 2 inches hahaha cant wait for it to grow up... 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Misty Day

z32upgrader said:


> I think the reason you can't is because the images might be too large.  They have to be under 2 MB for AB to accept them and I have to use the basic uploader for some other reason.  BTW it's P. scrofa, not scofra.  You're not the only one who's done that so don't feel bad.  Mine was absolutely breath-taking when she molted to 3".


Is it saying that he image is too large, but it's only small enough when it's literally zoomed all the way in and you can't see anything  I do feel bad over the name thing, someone told me once a few months ago and it just hasn't stuck, I'll make sure I say it from now on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Tcks123 said:


> Is it saying that he image is too large, but it's only small enough when it's literally zoomed all the way in and you can't see anything  I do feel bad over the name thing, someone told me once a few months ago and it just hasn't stuck, I'll make sure I say it from now on


Are you posting from a computer or phone, tablet etc?  If you're using a computer, Microsoft Paint has a resize feature that's very quick and easy and doesn't cause a terrible loss in quality.  Just open the image you're wanting to upload, click resize and either reduce the picture size by a percentage or by the number of pixels.  The image size will appear on the bottom in MB or KB after you save the image. Keep reducing little by little until it's under 2MB.  .jpeg file names work the best for retaining image quality which is probably what your camera takes.
Click resize
View attachment 126957

Enter the amount you want to resize by and click OK
View attachment 126958

Notice the new size of the image, 962 KB.  The original file size was 5.3MB and it still looks great on a computer screen.
View attachment 126959


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my itty-bitty B. albiceps slings molted!  It's now slightly larger than its sibling that's still in premolt!


----------



## Misty Day

z32upgrader said:


> Are you posting from a computer or phone, tablet etc?  If you're using a computer, Microsoft Paint has a resize feature that's very quick and easy and doesn't cause a terrible loss in quality.  Just open the image you're wanting to upload, click resize and either reduce the picture size by a percentage or by the number of pixels.  The image size will appear on the bottom in MB or KB after you save the image. Keep reducing little by little until it's under 2MB.  .jpeg file names work the best for retaining image quality which is probably what your camera takes.
> Click resize
> View attachment 126957
> 
> Enter the amount you want to resize by and click OK
> View attachment 126958
> 
> Notice the new size of the image, 962 KB.  The original file size was 5.3MB and it still looks great on a computer screen.
> View attachment 126959


Thanks! I was actually using my ipad to upload the photos, i'm actually on the way to school now so ill try it when i get back, thanks a lot!


----------



## Driller64

Tcks123 said:


> Thanks! I was actually using my ipad to upload the photos, i'm actually on the way to school now so ill try it when i get back, thanks a lot!


Weird, I can upload pictures from my ipad to here just fine :S

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatthewM1

Just found my P. cambridgei molted last night 

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader

Tcks123 said:


> Thanks! I was actually using my ipad to upload the photos, i'm actually on the way to school now so ill try it when i get back, thanks a lot!


In that case, there are plenty of free apps that can do that for you very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrystalRose

My C. fasciatum sling molted last night.


----------



## Lucian

Awwww my gbb just turned back over 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussoTuristo

My GBB sling molted today too. Soon it will abandon the cool sling colors and adopt the gaudy adult coloration, sigh...


----------



## Driller64

After an EXTREMELY long wait, my GBB sling has finally molted! 




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TribalJMD

My L.parahybana had its 2nd molt today, got to watch the whole thing out in the open.   And my OBT had its first molt in my possession last week.


----------



## CrystalRose

My B. emilia is on her back right now.


----------



## Storm76

One of my E. sp. "red" collective molted again.


----------



## z32upgrader

My other B. albiceps molted this morning, two days behind it's sac-mate sibling.  It regrew leg II on the right side which I didn't even notice was missing since it was so darn tiny .:biggrin:
View attachment 127004


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> After an EXTREMELY long wait, my GBB sling has finally molted!
> 
> View attachment 126983
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Congrats to Velvet for being the first of my T's to have a second molt during its time with me!

Unfortunately, I believe it is a male due its legginess and the fact that the molt lacked the small flap that females have 

Anyway, side by side comparison of the two molts. The one to the left is the new molt, and the one to the right is the old molt.


----------



## CrystalRose

Old dress...



New Dress.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day

N.chromatus sling, smaller female p.regalis juvi, and oddly my g.pulchra molted again after just 23 days after it's last.


----------



## awiec

P.metallica pulled a surprise molt, at 2 inches its starting to have blue on the legs and has gotten its first fishbones on the abdomen.


----------



## Wildenthusiast

Checked on one of my spiders today, and where there was a normal Pokie colored tarantula yesterday, there is now a much leggier, fuzzier, and extremely RED one in its place! Long story short, just a couple weeks until Pokie pairing time!


----------



## MatthewM1

One of my S. cal slings molted with the other 2 close behind

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## AgVet09

My female Theraphosa stirmi molted last night.  She obviously hasn't come out of her burrow since the molt, so I don't have a pic of her new, beautiful self yet, unfortunately.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. vittata molted today! It went from 2.25" to about 3".


----------



## FrancesP

B. albopilosum molted today. He's a juvie still, but it sure looks like a boy.


----------



## purevl

My LP sling molted last nite for the second time in my care.


----------



## BobGrill

H.maculata molted last night. Thing put on a lot of size too. You gotta love trying to figure out which one is the molt and which is the actual spider.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Fourth molt for my Euathlus sp. "Red" since acquiring her in August! Hoping for a little extra size this time...


----------



## awiec

My E.murinus molted yesterday, and was kinda enough to put the molt out of the burrow a few hours later. Probably gained .3 of an inch


----------



## Jones0911

I think I have a male  ; (


----------



## famish

What a beauty. 



CrystalRose said:


> Old dress...
> 
> 
> 
> New Dress.....


----------



## Storm76

Last one of the 4 Euathlus sp. "red" molted last night


----------



## famish

*Who molted today. Always great to see those bright knees after a molt.*



Always great to see those bright knees after a molt.


----------



## jayspider

My gbb molted today was almost .75" I didn't get to measure yet but the red is popping now on her


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. striata molted late last night.


----------



## Oumriel

My P. metallica sling molted this morning and  already has some blue peeking through!  While I was taking pictures I noticed my B. smithi sling had flipped over so double yay!


----------



## Mariner1

A. anax is done. Now 1/2in.


----------



## Jones0911

One of my three GBBs molted this morning and I was able to catch a few pics from MIDDLE to end lol.

The last photo is another one of my GBBs  ready to pop any day now:


----------



## Shrike

P. irminia.  She's a big girl now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TLover007

CrystalRose said:


> My B. emilia is on her back right now.


Pics!!! Cant wait for mine to go belly up


----------



## Driller64

Once again, Zilla's abdomen darkens, signaling the approach of a molt


----------



## Misty Day

P.regalis female, huge size gain. Went from 3.25 to 4.5 inches. This was the first molt i got from her that you could actually see the spermathacae, all the rest were shredded.


----------



## Bender

P. regalis molted a few days ago.  Went from 1.75" to 2".  Took about 2.5 months between molts...with feedings almost every 3 days;multiple small crickets....very odd how long it took. Oh well.... Here she/he is today....I think he/she's ready to eat, but Ill wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Medusa

My little E. murinus...still folded up so I don't know new dimensions. I had put in a tiny cricket earlier this afternoon, fished it out without mishap.


----------



## z32upgrader

My GBB molted today to about 2" and after examining the molt, I strongly suspect it's a female.  Next molt will tell for sure.
View attachment 127224

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chevysbrew

My Brachipelma sp Yaxchilan now almost 3"


----------



## cold blood

CrystalRose said:


> Old dress...
> 
> 
> 
> New Dress.....


WOW, Crystalrose, what a looker!


----------



## Oumriel

OBT molted probably last week, just saw bright new feet and legs tonight.


----------



## Jones0911

My OBT  sling molted last night


----------



## MatthewM1

Both my versi and cancerides molted yesterday

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbm150

Just as my B. auratum finished up, my Aussie goliath flipped


----------



## kontan

my Psalmopoeus Cambridgei sling rejected it's molt from behind the dirt curtain. I can't really see it to get a decent picture behind there so here's the old coat instead.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Stromatopelma calceatum just finished molting.  He's a beautiful mossy green ball of legs right now.


----------



## Poec54

BobGrill said:


> H.maculata molted last night. Thing put on a lot of size too. You gotta love trying to figure out which one is the molt and which is the actual spider.


I don't think most people have a problem differentiating the two.  One moves, the other doesn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor sling molted. Probably around the 1.25 mark? Not gonna even bother getting the molt out of all that web.


----------



## MatthewM1

P. regalis molted to a MM today. Time to start looking for some lady's for him to visit 

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Misty Day

6 inch p.cambridgei female molted.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Poec54 said:


> I don't think most people have a problem differentiating the two.  One moves, the other doesn't.


Normally I'd agree. Yesterday, my 3/4" very buried sling was laying down sideways in the middle of her burrow, while her exuvia was sitting in a standard spider position right beside her. The upright one looked a little dry.... but neither moved for quite a while! She has taken to moving it around... likely it gets cramped in there with an extra suit lying around.


Separate note: I try to keep dated notes regarding acquisition, molting, and feeding. I forgot to record the date of my most recent molt, but i DID NOT forget to boast about it here! I guess this can be my backup record, at least for the molting dates? 

This thread is amazing.


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. lividum molted today to about 4".  Sexing by molt strongly suggests male.  He wasn't pleased that I took the molt from him before he could destroy it.  Sorry buddy.
View attachment 127328


----------



## Chevysbrew

My P. Metalica molted last night hope to take pix later!


----------



## kellysaxez

*My JewlZ did!!!*

This is my GBB sling  She finally decided to take off her winter coat yesterday  It's wonderful watching these particular T's change colors, each more splendid than the last

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

B.smithi molted. Gotta say, I was not expecting this to happen so soon.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driller64

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> View attachment 127350
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2






Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> View attachment 127352
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2






Finished!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blood

My B. smithi flipped this morning, finished in the late afternoon.   It now appears to be consuming the exuvia.   I'd never have gotten it as it molted underground in its "basement".  Can't wait to see the growth...it was about 2.5" before.  This t is amazingly consistent.  Last molt I checked records and based on them, I guessed its next molt date...I was off by just 2 days.

Last molt it went from pre molt to done in 3 days, that period took a whopping 8 days this time....still pretty quick.   My chaco has been pre molt for over 2 months...still waiting.


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> View attachment 127353
> 
> 
> Finished!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Update. Zilla ate the molt. Naughty little spider :evil:

EDIT: Actually it appears it was merely sitting on the molt. Still a naughty little spider :evil:


----------



## Storm76

"Firali", Psalmopoeus irminia molted 3 days ago - looks stunning again, but kept her nastyness


----------



## cold blood

Nhandu chromatus molted this afternoon...went from just under an inch to just over.

One of my P. cam slings molted as well!


----------



## Oumriel

P. metallica #2 molted over night and A. urticans molted this afternoon, im really excited and cant wait till it starts getting fuzzy!


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. irminia gave me a surprise molt today.  She waited for me to leave the house for a birthday party to do it.  Little did she know, she gave me the best present of all!


----------



## Oumriel

A. versicolor #1 finally molted today, looking cute and blue.


----------



## Storm76

Last night, "Adena", ~4.75" B. smithi female molted. She looks stunning now again


----------



## d3v1n96

My acanthoscurria geniculata molted this morning. She looks lovely, the knee bands are stunning.


----------



## jayspider

Grammostola Pulchripes molted today threw it of it burrow and back down in its burrow.


----------



## Whirligig

3 inch OBT  definite female!


----------



## Beary Strange

4 of 5 P.ornata slings have molted in the past couple of days.


----------



## Medusa

My P. regalis. Actually kicked out the shed for once. Haven't seen him/her since hidden away. Expecting another big growth spurt. 

Today: Out and about showing off new clothes, but not much size gained. Legs look longer...much longer.


----------



## Shrike

B. albopilosum.  Slowly but surely turning into a wooly beast.


----------



## just1moreT

*Brachypelma schroederi*

My  adult female molted today she looks amazing now ,her old suit was faded out wouldnt you say  now if I could find a male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude

Brachypelma auratum male 





Had several T's molt this week, but this guy is just too pretty not to share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tivia

My C. Cyaneopubescens molted yesterday and is starting to show some adult colors.


----------



## Oumriel

B. vagans sling molted last night and my larger L.p sling in premolt


----------



## Obtomid

My Poecilotheria Striata sling molted. And for some reason it looks longer.


----------



## awiec

Obtomid said:


> My Poecilotheria Striata sling molted. And for some reason it looks longer.


Thats the magic of molting. they create a stretchy exoskeleton under their old one so when they pop out of the old skin they then do exercises to stretch out the new skin as much as possible before it hardens. All of my pokies look all long and gangly after they molt and look more portioned after they get a few meals in.


----------



## Medusa

My H. maculata! Shed was outside the hole this morning. No sign of the culprit, lol. Haven't seen this guy since I got him. Crickets disappear...haven't been able to catch him in the dark, either.


----------



## Beary Strange

My larger genic sling just molted for the first time in 6 months. Looks about 1.5" from 1". And my GBB sling molted as well.


----------



## Medusa

My E. campustratus! Got her as an 1/4" freebie a few months ago. Looks like she might be 1/2" now. Just can't hold her back...


----------



## Storm76

B. boehmei juvenile male molted again, size now around 3-3.5"

A. velutina molted and looks very male to me - very leggy ~2" now

...and I just found my A. versicolor girl molted finally too! After that dud sac she had produced I was sure she'd molt. Still took her another ~6 weeks to do so


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. porteri sling finished molting just now.


----------



## awiec

G.pulchripes decided to molt while I was napping, it wasn't even in premolt for a week.


----------



## Beary Strange

4" P.miranda suspect male molted and he/she is gorgeous! Hopefully I can get a hold of the molt while it's still in one piece to properly sex this kiddo.


----------



## dementedlullaby

Woo my first post in this thread, I feel like I've joined the club haha.

One of my Avic Avic slings molted, very very recently I suspect. I knew it was premolt for a few days as the colour was super dark compared to my other Avic sling. He/she is incredibly pale still as well which leads me to believe very recent molt. All appendages out of the molt so I'm relieved, grew about .25" I suspect. Yay for the little guy!


----------



## cold blood

awiec said:


> G.pulchripes decided to molt while I was napping, it wasn't even in premolt for a week.


My G. pulchripes also molted last night (6/16), while I was fishing, of course.   Been pre-molt since the first week of April.  Looks great, now I need her to harden up and spread out so I can see how much growth occurred.   Was about 2.7"


----------



## Mariner1

P. sp. "Stents" molted last night, as well as my E. camapastratus. I need both of them to come out and stop being so shy.


----------



## Mindibun

One of my four E. olivacea molted so I'm sure the others will be doing so as well within the next two weeks.  Also had a few P irminia and A versi slings molt.


----------



## just1moreT

My young male Grammostola pulchra molted today  his big girl waits his maturity and 1 Brachypelma albiceps today as well


----------



## awiec

T.gigas decided to come out of hiding, I was not sure exactly when it molted but it must have been last week as he/she looks pretty hardened up.


----------



## z32upgrader

My G. pulchripes molted yesterday I believe.  He's about 4" now.


----------



## DeepSeaKitten

My Stirmi flipped over last night... Im excited but nervous. I hear they can have a tuff time. Its my 1st molt with her. I have a male Salmon pink that has been pretty solid the last 2 years. I make sure she is misted and warm... Hope it goes well. Im about to go check on her 

---------- Post added 06-19-2014 at 06:51 AM ----------

Whoa... She molted in strike pose....


----------



## Misty Day

N.chromatus molted, probably about 3/4 of an inch now, 
G.pulchra molted, about 1.75-2 inches now, confirmed male.


----------



## Medusa

C. darlingi. Saw a couple random leg sheds in the enclosure, but haven't had a good look at "Hump" yet.


----------



## Mariner1

H. gigas molted and it was the fastest molt I've seen yet. Took only 1 hour from start to finish. It was 1", now almost 2". Amazing.


----------



## Beary Strange

One of my L.parahybana slings just molted last night. And the other one is on it's back now. :3


----------



## IHeartTs

My 4.5 inch p irminia molted last night!  First adult to molt for me! I refused to leave until I knew she completed obt successfully, I was nervous. But of course she mangled the exuvium so it'll be hard to get a 100% positive sex.  I'm guessing female since she was ventrally sexed as that and she's still orange at her size. Shes my baby, 2nd LEAST defensive T I have, with my rose hair being the most docile. You heard me, a docile psalmo


----------



## jusbaker

My gbb molted last night, probably around 3/4 inch now!!   My five A met are all in pre molt as well.. Must be the weather!! lol


----------



## dredrickt

My GBB molted last night, probably about 2.5-3" now.


----------



## BobGrill

IHeartTs said:


> My 4.5 inch p irminia molted last night!  First adult to molt for me! I refused to leave until I knew she completed obt successfully, I was nervous. But of course she mangled the exuvium so it'll be hard to get a 100% positive sex.  I'm guessing female since she was ventrally sexed as that and she's still orange at her size. Shes my baby, 2nd LEAST defensive T I have, with my rose hair being the most docile. You heard me, a docile psalmo


You're irminia OBT'd? How did it pull that off?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes

I've been into T's about a month now and had my first molt today (although I think he or she actually molted yesterday). Received a B. albopilosum as a belated birthday present on 6/6/14, and s/he had her first and last meal from me on 6/8/14. Saw the molt against side of container where burrow is and spider relaxing behind it, so pulled the molt out. Hoped to sex but skin wasn't in great condition. Grew a whole inch up to 2.5" though, so pretty neat!


----------



## scorpionchaos

My god friday was the day of molts for me! out eight tarantulas 3 molted . first my A.versicolor at 1 am then my E.murinus at lunch and my B.vagans at 3 o clock! I could't catch a break


----------



## z32upgrader

My Hapalopus sp Colombia large molted!  Looks to be about 2.25" now.


----------



## Medusa

Found the shed of my E. murinus, "Bones," in the water dish. It hasn't been that long since the last molt. Waiting to get a good look...


----------



## timisimaginary

my 2" b. smithi i got in early april molted last friday while i was at work. looks nice and sleek and black now with brighter leg bands. this T has spent its whole time since i got it in its hide, or the burrow it made beneath the hide. now it's got a molt down in that burrow, i'm giving him/her a couple more days before digging it out of there, hopefully still be able to use it for sexing.


----------



## Storm76

P. fasciata molted (haven't seen him yet, suspect male)
P. miranda #1 of #2 molted (~2.5", suspect female, looks cute)


----------



## jusbaker

one of two A.versi molted today while I was at work. prob around 1 1/4" now


----------



## purevl

My P. regalis molted last nite or today.  I can see glimpses of her thru her curtains, can't wait till she comes out to show off for me so I can see how big she's gotten (was ~1.75in).


----------



## dementedlullaby

My other Avic Avic sling molted today. His bro/sis molted last week. He didn't eat his fruit flies last week and was acting a bit reclusive. I noticed he was quite dark the past few days so assumed molt soon. Guess I was right . Almost an inch legspan (a bit bigger than bro/sis, was since I got him/her), not too shabby.


----------



## Storm76

A. versi sling molted a few hours ago.


----------



## ALVY

my P. Irminia molted last night...I was excited to see his molt laying there this morning, but a little mad because the little butthead never comes out when I am awake and I haven't even seen him in over a month. oh well im just glad he is well and doing his thing and still alive.


----------



## Medusa

P. irminia. All webbed up right now but I see much larger legs...


----------



## RussoTuristo

I just woke up and what do I see?


----------



## Medusa

P. cambridgeii female just molted. Still curled up. Lotsa legs...  I pulled the shed (still soft) and have it stretched out on my desk to dry. I keep jumping thinking it's a spider on the loose!

---------- Post added 06-24-2014 at 10:21 AM ----------

My G. pulchripes molted last night or this morning. Must have been a wild night in the spider room! (Actually a very humid night...)


----------



## kite

Clover, my B. albiceps, molted overnight, my first molt since I got her and first molt ever! She's such a pretty red right now


----------



## shawno821

G.pulchra and molt. 06/24/14


----------



## hairbug66

Aphonopelma I collected 6/12/2014. Molted in my care 6/22/2014.


----------



## BobGrill

GBB. Looks around 4 inches now.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hairbug66

BobGrill said:


> GBB. Looks around 4 inches now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Pardon my infant status on this board, but I must ask...GBB means Green Bottle Blue yes?
All pics are of the same T. Last pic in deli-cup is pre-molt and the other pics are of post-molt and the molt itself. She was collected in Travis Co. TX. about 20 miles west of the State Capitol. She is a wild caught Aphonopelma. she measured almost 3" LLS. Or at least the molt did. DLS might be a bit closer to 3.5".


----------



## pyro fiend

hairbug66 said:


> Pardon my infant status on this board, but I must ask...GBB means Green Bottle Blue yes?
> All pics are of the same T. Last pic in deli-cup is pre-molt and the other pics are of post-molt and the molt itself. She was collected in Travis Co. TX. about 20 miles west of the State Capitol. She is a wild caught Aphonopelma. she measured almost 3" LLS. Or at least the molt did. DLS might be a bit closer to 3.5".


yes it means green bottle blue aka c. cyaneopubescens

---------- Post added 06-25-2014 at 12:20 AM ----------

also today [to me its still 6/24] i found my a. genic had molted. she was sold as 2.5 and when i spread the molt out seemed like 3-3.5 XD now shes a vicious eater so i cant wait to see her all sprawled out to see if shes 3.5 or 4" XD


----------



## hairbug66

pyro fiend said:


> yes it means green bottle blue aka c. cyaneopubescens
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-25-2014 at 12:20 AM ----------
> 
> also today [to me its still 6/24] i found my a. genic had bolted. she was sold as 2.5 and when i spread the molt out seemed like 3-3.5 XD now shes a vicious eater so i cant wait to see her all sprawled out to see if shes 3.5 or 4" XD


Thanks for the clarification. I also must ask, what does XD mean?


----------



## pyro fiend

hairbug66 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I also must ask, what does XD mean?


XD is a big smile with eyes closed. similar to  im just used to it from games sorry. was also just adding my molt to the list forgot it adds them if noone posts after me


----------



## hairbug66

pyro fiend said:


> XD is a big smile with eyes closed. similar to  im just used to it from games sorry. was also just adding my molt to the list forgot it adds them if noone posts after me


 Congrats on your A. genic. molt. I'm thinking about thinning the T. Ornata heard by one more juvie on a trade for a Nhandu  coloratovillosus! Might happen within the next week.


----------



## pyro fiend

hairbug66 said:


> Congrats on your A. genic. molt. I'm thinking about thinning the T. Ornata heard by one more juvie on a trade for a Nhandu  coloratovillosus! Might happen within the next week.


lucky!i love nhadu's. tho t. ornatas kinda nice too ..but im pretty addicted to my GBB's right now. i want like 20 more lmao...tho its fun watching how 2 sac mates can be so different lol. now just need somone to sex them XD


----------



## z32upgrader

My Hysterocrates gigas just finished up molting.  Huge jump in size as usual.  Went from 2.25" to probably 3" or more and appears male.


----------



## timisimaginary

just a few days after my b. smithi molted, my 1.5-1.75" GBB has also molted.


----------



## Ghost Dragon

shawno821 said:


> View attachment 127858
> 
> G.pulchra and molt. 06/24/14


Wow, what a gorgeous pulchra.  How big?  Can't wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## awiec

P. sp Purple molted, its starting to get a "furry" abdomen


----------



## telepatella

awiec said:


> P. sp Purple molted, its starting to get a "furry" abdomen


How long have you has that? And are they as pretty as they look to be?

My Grammostola sp. Maule molted today - first molt since I got it in November 2013, it's now 3/8". This is the slowest growing T I have. Also, my M. balfouri molted to 2 3/4" - yay for that!


----------



## LythSalicaria

This is a few days late, but my B. vagans sling moulted some time within the past week. It's looking all shiny and beautiful and you can already see tiny little booklungs on its abdomen.  I can't get a good look at it because it's burrowed to the bottom of its enclosure but I'd say it's about 3/4".


----------



## awiec

telepatella said:


> How long have you has that? And are they as pretty as they look to be?
> 
> My Grammostola sp. Maule molted today - first molt since I got it in November 2013, it's now 3/8". This is the slowest growing T I have. Also, my M. balfouri molted to 2 3/4" - yay for that!


I've had it for about 5 months or so, I got it as a 1 inch sling and now its around 2.25-2.5 inches. I think mine is pretty as its still a bluish velvet color and is starting to get auburn "hairs" on its abdomen. It hasn't been out much so I can't get a really good look at it right now.

Also my H. sp Columbia hopped from 1 inch to about 1.5 inches, its going to need a rehouse.


----------



## skippydude

*Grammostola pulchra*


----------



## FrancesP

G. pulchripes molted today. It's a girl.


----------



## dredrickt

My P. Metallica molted some time this morning, I'd share a pic, but I'm at work.


----------



## Medusa

M. balfouri the last day or so...still very secretive.


----------



## purevl

My H. maculata threw an exuvium out yesterday, not sure of exact molt date.


----------



## TLover007

skippydude said:


> *Grammostola pulchra*
> View attachment 127900
> View attachment 127901
> View attachment 127902
> View attachment 127903
> View attachment 127904


Very impressed with the setup ypu have there!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TLover007

http://youtu.be/w81Rec-wHKQ

My A Geniculata male time lapse molt last night


----------



## awiec

P.regalis decided to pop a molt, wasn't expecting her to do that again, shes as big as my juvie male now.


----------



## HungryGhost

I had three molts in 7 days! First my LP, then my GBB, followed by my avic avic. As thrilled as I am I kind of wish they spread them out more, I have months to wait for my next molt.


----------



## cold blood

Had a B. albiceps sling molt...no noticeable growth, although there was, I'm sure.  Still about 1/2".


----------



## dredrickt

P. Vitatta molted yesterday, its probably 3.5" now. My L. Violaceopes should be next.


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. marshalli molted yesterday.


----------



## skippydude

*Grammostola pulchra*








*It's a Boy *


----------



## jusbaker

one of my A.metalicas and my Grammostola pulchripes molted yesterday or today..


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans molted yesterday, a little bigger, not quite 1/2", but finally showing a little aggression as it went after the water as I was dripping it in.


----------



## Misty Day

Gbb male, went from 2.5-3.25 inches. Finally got the green carapace.

P.regalis, went from 2.75- around 3.25


----------



## Driller64

GBB sling molted. First tarantula of mine to ever have a third molt! 




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyro fiend

my a.avic, my smallest, most picky, lazy bump on the log [or the cork] finaly molted again now all 8 of my T's are OVER 1" god this guy grew so slow!! hes so picky tho lol. cought him so fresh he was almost clear XD


----------



## timisimaginary

my a. purpurea arrived last thursday (sold as 0.5" but closer to 0.75" in actual DLS)
fed a pre-killed cricket on saturday
actually ate the cricket on sunday
and woke up to find it had molted overnight last night


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> my a.avic, my smallest, most picky, lazy bump on the log [or the cork] finaly molted again now all 8 of my T's are OVER 1" god this guy grew so slow!! hes so picky tho lol. cought him so fresh he was almost clear XD


I feel ya, my versi is such a bum, it has grown from .5 to 1.5 in a year and acts like its in pre-molt often but then turns around and eats a cricket and won't molt.

Anyway my GBB juvie molted, no idea how big he is (leaning towards he anyway) but I'm sure the baby colors are going to be gone.


----------



## BobGrill

awiec said:


> I feel ya, my versi is such a bum, it has grown from .5 to 1.5 in a year and acts like its in pre-molt often but then turns around and eats a cricket and won't molt.
> 
> Anyway my GBB juvie molted, no idea how big he is (leaning towards he anyway) but I'm sure the baby colors are going to be gone.


Yeah versis seem to grow slow compared to most other Avics. It'll be worth it though trust me. They are do gorgeous after a molt.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mariner1

My O.B.T. molted for the 2nd time in 4 months.


----------



## cold blood

The bigger of my B. albiceps slings molted last night during a major thunderstorm.  Was 1/2", now its not quite 3/4".


----------



## awiec

BobGrill said:


> Yeah versis seem to grow slow compared to most other Avics. It'll be worth it though trust me. They are do gorgeous after a molt.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


It usually graces me with its presence all day so I don't mind that it has been blue for an entire year.


----------



## skippydude

Had a pair of Grammostola pulchripes molt today. They have always molted within a day or two of each other. I think they were meant to be together


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu chromatus molted overnight! He looks about 3.75" now.
View attachment 128071


----------



## Medusa

My C. darlingi. He was due for a transfer, and now he's even bigger! Shed is still soft so this was recent. Seeing the beginning of a little "hump."


----------



## awiec

Medusa said:


> My C. darlingi. He was due for a transfer, and now he's even bigger! Shed is still soft so this was recent. Seeing the beginning of a little "hump."


Males generally do not have a very pronounced "horn" its like a little nub compared to the females' "horn". Though I think the gender difference via horns is not noticeable until they are a bit bigger so enjoy the horn while "he" has it 

edit*

In addition to my two transfers going smooth, my bum of a versi just got done molting.


----------



## CrystalRose

My G. pulchripes sling molted last night.


----------



## dementedlullaby

Avic Versicolor molted today. Was refusing food for a bit and tucked itself away more than usual. This morning I noticed it webbed itself in completely and saw it in pose. Very cool how fast it made it out. No idea how big, haven't seen it stretched out yet. Must be very fresh as I just got back in. Can't wait to see how it colours up.

I suspect my B. Vagans sling is up next as it's closed up it's burrow, looks very dark, and didn't even bother coming out for a mealie which seems to be the favorite for this fellah.


----------



## Medusa

My GBB, I knew he was in pre-molt. Doesn't look much different yet, either in size or color. About 2" now DLS.


----------



## LythSalicaria

My LD sling moulted the day before yesterday; looks to be about 1/3"-1/2" now.


----------



## Chicken Farmer

Came home to my B. Boehmei female molting. Her abdomen darkened overnight about a week ago, and she had been scouting spots to molt. She webbed a portion of her cork bark hide off and was standing on top so I figured she would molt in a day or so. Will post a pic of her as soon as she is ready to show off her new skin.


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor sling just molted. Went from just over an inch to about 1.5.


----------



## dementedlullaby

B. Vagans sling popped overnight. Can't tell size because it's tucked away in the burrow, luckily burrow is down side of vial so I at least got a peak.


----------



## Athenas Boy

My p. Irminia molted last night this is her molt


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. darlingi molted a few hours ago by the looks of it.  I just got back from Phoenix with a new baby P. pulcher!


----------



## Zigana

My Pink Toe tarantula molted today. Yay! Her missing pedipalp has been replaced with a new one now. I adopted her for free a month ago from a LPS. They had her up for adoption because of the injury. A month later she now looks great!


----------



## Enn49

My P. metallica shed last night and is starting to show some great colours. He/she shed at the top of his favourite branch in a web.


----------



## Medusa

My little B. vagans. Left his shed at the top of the hole and slinked back down into darkness.


----------



## arachnidsrva

i had my pet M. balfouri molt out MM. (using him in breeding as soon as he dries)
pet GBB molted female. 
pet B. smithi molted out female
 P. fortis molted out female...
and a zillion LP slings molting daily.
probably more i just cant remember.....   
~kin


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes

*G. Pulchripes*

Didn't have time earlier this week to update, so will just bundle all of them here since my last sling molted today. I have three G. Pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) slings which all molted within a week of one another.

My smallest: Grew from .75 inch to 1 inch - molted on 6/30/14
The largest: Grew from 1.25 inch to 1.75 inch - molted on 7/3/14
Medium: Grew from 1 inch to ? (Haven't taken out to measure yet) - molted on 7/6/14

Fed Itsy Bitsy (the smallest) last night, and had a strong maternal instinct watching her eat her first post-molt meal. I felt so proud of her, lol!

My curly hair sling molted on 6/20/14, so just waiting for my last one to join them in the fun. She's a 3.25 inch G. Pulchripes and has been in pre-molt since 6/12/14. Her hide has been extra webbed from the front, but I can turn her tank around and see her from the back. Her abdomen is getting darker like the slings did but isn't quite there yet, but we'll see.


----------



## Storm76

2x A. geroldi molted, both now at 9th instar and starting to lose sling coloration


----------



## Shrike

P. pulcher.  Unfortunately this spider likes to destroy its molt asap.  I might as well name it Pat.


----------



## Beary Strange

My P.irminia and B.boehmei molted yesterday morning. The irminia is my second newly molt confirmed female in about a week, feels good. :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost Dragon

One of my regalis, Victory, molted the night before last, getting to be big.


----------



## cold blood

P. cambridgei molted last evening...was just over an inch, can't wait till I can tell its growth in a few days.  Reclusive little bugger it is.


----------



## sandybanjo

Rosie sling just moulted.....I have pics to be posted later on FB. Successful Moult. It's eating its exubium (sp?) Old newbie here.


----------



## Misty Day

N.chromatus, went from 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami molted this morning some time.  Was about an inch.


----------



## Hellion299

Adult female A. versicolor
Adult female X: immanis
Mature male P. regalis
Mature male P. metallica


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. metallica molted early this morning.


----------



## sugarsandz

My new little G. pulchra sling molted yesterday, I've only had it like 2 weeks so that's cool. Last week my B. boehmei sling molted and finally has some color, and the week before that my B. emilia sling molted and is the only one to gain a large amount in size.

My first two tarantulas my G. rosea and B. smithi have yet to molt for me but have both stopped eating so hopefully soon! These two are close to fully grown and for sure haven't molted in two years.


----------



## Beary Strange

One of my P.ornata slings molted in the last day or so, as well as my H.incei which I need to get a better look at, looks like it may have molted out mature-'palps look boxy :3


----------



## awiec

Not 100% sure but I think my N.chromatus molted, it looks like a cage upgrade in is order


----------



## Storm76

B. smithi and B. auratum girls molted


----------



## Beary Strange

My versicolor sling molted finally.


----------



## cold blood

My young Nhandu chromatus molted early this morning...might be over 1.5" now


----------



## Whirligig

Adult female B.smithi molted during the night. Pretty happy, love those fresh colours.


----------



## awiec

awiec said:


> Not 100% sure but I think my N.chromatus molted, it looks like a cage upgrade in is order


Just realized that now it officially molted, I don't see it that often so I forget how big it is; until I saw the exuvia. Little bugger probably went from .5 to 1 inch.


----------



## PeaceBee

A. diversipes molted yesterday, and my vinegaroon is molting right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beary Strange

A.metallica sling is molting right now.


----------



## Tivia

T2, my one versicolor sling, molted this morning.


----------



## Storm76

Another one of my Euathlus sp. "red" molted yesterday. Full adult coloration now!


----------



## z32upgrader

My G. pulchra molted just now!  I was able to see it flip back upright which is always a treat!  It grew its two front legs back and looks like a proper spider again.

View attachment 128308


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes

All 5 of my tarantulas molted in the last two weeks, with my largest one doing so today. Got to take several photos and even some video which was nice. Saw her making web bed last night so had a feeling. Woke up this morning with her on her back. Watching her stretch out once she was out was pretty adorable. She was 3.25 inches before and looks like she got some decent length although I haven't measured her since she's still really soft.


----------



## z32upgrader

Yay! My larger B. smithi is on his back!  It's about time!

*Edit*
All done!  He's such a stunner!
View attachment 128329


----------



## loversnsinners

*H. Lividum/A. Seemani*

My H. Lividum molted 3 days ago and i feel it grew a bunch, but is still a sling. It left me the wrangled molt on the top of soil :biggrin:
My Male A Seemani is ATTEMPTING a post ultimate molt though :cry: I think soon I'm going to be one devastated mama..


----------



## CrystalRose

My female A. versicolor molted yesterday.


----------



## Venom671

*B vegans female molted 7/16/14*

Surprise molt as she's been locked away in her hole


----------



## Whirligig

My juvie Xenesthis sp. blue molted today. The colours!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

"Kyla", Avicularia sp. "amazonica" (Manaus), ~4.5" female molted last night. She's a beauty and I'll have to rehouse her now. Pictures will follow.


----------



## hairbug66

My B. Smithi molted last night. She was already 5.5" and is now every bit of 6" !!!  This was her second molt for me and I and my family got to see it. This is the first time I've witnessed such an event, and I must say I was both elated and terrified at the same time !!!! I've watched snakes hundreds of times shed and this was way more involved. I felt like I was watching someone give birth, which I have seen firsthand 3 times.


----------



## Storm76

Happy days! "Phaedra" molted sometime last week, I just found her old molt carefully placed at the exit of her corkbark-tube. Hoping to see her again soon!


----------



## cold blood

P. nigricolor molted sometime late this morning...long legs now!   Looks to be be a tad over 1.5", nearly .5".


----------



## Driller64

Well my LP Zilla molted again. I missed it this time 







---------- Post added 07-19-2014 at 08:15 AM ----------




Driller64 said:


> Well my LP Zilla molted again. I missed it this time


After microscopic examination of the molt with a digital microscope I got for Christmas last year, I have determined that Zilla is a female, especially after finding a small slit (epigastric furrow) at the ventral area of the molt. 

Since I am 90% sure that Zilla is a female, instead of "it" as I use to refer to all my unsexed Ts, I will be referring to Zilla as a "she" from now on.


----------



## goodyt

Brachypelma albopilosum female 


-AJ


----------



## cold blood

Just got home to find my P. vittata in the middle of molting.


----------



## Kinkyskink

Just noticed one of my a. Purpurea slings molted, went from .75" to maybe 1 or 1.25"


----------



## xirxes

1.5" b. Smithi molted, 35 days from last molt. 

Was lucky to watch the whole deal, from flopping onto web mat to stretch, 30 mins.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. muticus molted this morning!


----------



## Sasquatch

Finally got to catch him/her in the act.  My wife who doesnt care for me to be in this hobby at all was actually quite fascinated.


----------



## CrystalRose

My little Euathlus sp. Yellow molted tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

P. irminia. Looks about 3 inches, maybe a tad bigger. Time to get that ventral shot taken.


----------



## Storm76

"1of4" & "2of4" - Euathlus sp. "red" & 1x Avicularia velutina = last weekend


----------



## Jester

I have not posted in this thread since 6/12/2012. My 3" G. pulchra has finally upgraded himself into a new skin today! Not sure how big he is now.


----------



## Medusa

Just got back from vacation and found A. geniculata, A. avicularia, and P. regalis with new clothes.


----------



## dredrickt

LP molted last night, and one of my P. Platyomma's molted about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Mariner1

My P. "Stents" and P. irminia have done the deed. The "Stents" is going to be awesome. I might have to get 4 more just to make sure I get a female.


----------



## windscorpions1

My 3" B vagans gave me an unexpected molt this morning. Was still tired when I saw the molt and thought another T had escaped and got in it's enclosure! XD


----------



## tisha

My ~1.5" B. smithi and ~4.75" G. puchripes just molted, and two more are on their backs, a ~3.25" C. fasciatum and a ~4.5" B. albopilosum.
They've all decided to molt today! :biggrin:


----------



## David VB

My bitch B. smithi did 

Before :






After :






And i also found a molt in the B. vagans enclosure :







Oh, and this one molted too :


----------



## MadMauC

My 1" highland P. Subfusca molted this morning, was feeding 4 days before. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miserykills

FINALLY I can post in this thread lol. My P. cambridgei sling molted today while I was at work. It's the first time one of my tarantulas has molted!


----------



## GG80

My 1cm Lp looked in heavy premolt last week, then 4 days ago went into its hide for the 1st time since I got it 4 weeks ago. Yesterday when I went to water the substrate I saw an exo skeleton at the entrance of the hide. It hasn't re-emerged from the hide yet so I don't know how big it is. I got 4 slings 4 weeks ago, (my first ever slings), and this is the first one to molt for me. My A. geniculata and B. smithi look like they will be molting soon.
It's quiet exciting stuff.


----------



## pyro fiend

Woo C. Cyaneopubesens #1 has molted x3 between late last night and now s/hes pushed out in some new threads.. i wana grab the molt and see if i can get a confirmed sex.. but its so close and shes already stressed xs


----------



## skippydude

Had several molts today, but the one that has me exited is my GBB male, he molted ultimate today  and his girlfriend is in heavy pre-molt ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

skippydude said:


> Had several molts today, but the one that has me exited is my GBB male, he molted ultimate today  and his girlfriend is in heavy pre-molt ;P


that is pure LUCK congratz


----------



## PeaceBee

My second A. purpurea just finished his ultimate molt.    Need to find my boys a girlfriend!


----------



## LythSalicaria

I can't remember the exact dates, but several of my slings have molted in the past week. My A. ferina is now over an inch in diameter, my N. chromatus molted out to half an inch, one of my A. genics has molted out to just under half an inch, and I have two slings in premolt - my GBB and one of my LD slings.


----------



## BobGrill

A.versicolor sling is trying to confuse me. Can't tell if its about to flip or if its just hanging upside down inside of its web. Please molt..

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misty Day

BobGrill said:


> A.versicolor sling is trying to confuse me. Can't tell if its about to flip or if its just hanging upside down inside of its web. Please molt..
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I can relate, i'm still waiting on 5 second instar versicolors to molt into 3rd.


----------



## Tomoran

One of my three M. balfouri juveniles molted today and it's new colors are gorgeous. Also had an L. parahybana sling and a G. pulchripes sling molt (this G. pulchripes has molted twice in since May after not molting for six months).


----------



## lycerstiana

My G. rosea molted today. I bought her from a friend and a month later, here she is.


----------



## tweakz

Came home to see my G. pulchripes "Twix" in her new exo 
	

		
			
		

		
	





As well as my L. parahybana sling but he's still barricaded in his hide (can only see through the bottom of the enclosure).


----------



## dementedlullaby

My wifes G. rosea RCF sling popped today. I was expecting a molt but didn't expect it so quickly to be honest. Pleasent surprise. 

Waiting patiently on my B. albiceps which is up next. Looks like she could pop any day!


----------



## Mariner1

My B. smithi finished about an hour ago. Showing good colors! About 2 inches now. Probably will not molt for another 8 months.


----------



## laurenkane

My g. pulchra molted overnight! Went from a dull dark brown to the beautiful jet black!


----------



## TCVulpes

My E. campestratus 1/3" sling molted last night. (S)he didn't eat for 20 days, got very dark, etc. This morning there's a shriveled up molt in the burrow and (s)he is all transparent except for the abdomen which is now jet black. Doesn't look too much bigger to be honest.


----------



## awiec

One of the G.iheringi siblings molted this morning, not sure how big it is but hopefully the other will follow suit.


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. seemanni molted yesterday, and my H. maculata molted this morning!


----------



## Storm76

"Timea", A. avicularia female molted 3 days ago 
P. fasciata male & P. miranda female #1 of #2 molted a week ago and are closing in at 3"


----------



## pyro fiend

Looks like gbb#2 molted he destroyed his molt a lol so cant get an id on sex yet again sadly xs but hes almost 3" id immagine xD hes still on back so no idea


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. pulchra sling molted yesterday. It may not molt all that often (being G. pulchra and all), but it sure grows by a lot with each molt. I'm very surprised at how much it's grown.


----------



## BobGrill

B.smithi is in mid-molt right now.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misty Day

Woke up to a molt in my 4 inch female b.vagans enclosure.


----------



## Medusa

E. murinus last night when all my t's were out...


----------



## Zigana

One of my two new 1" G. pulchra's molted today.  Yeah! Seeing some black color on it now. I can't see all of the spiderling in it's hide but I can see legs that were pinkish are now black.


----------



## dementedlullaby

B. albiceps molted at the (very) early hours of the morning. No more bald patch, and grew quite a bit by the looks of it. Very bright and vibrant colours right now. What a jewel.


----------



## RussoTuristo

Now G. pulchripes has thrown a surprise molt, I haven't expected it to molt again before fall.


----------



## awiec

P.vittata molted to a little under 3 inches, he's becoming a big boy


----------



## Misty Day

Versicolor slings 1 and 3 molted.


----------



## RussoTuristo

This is getting crazy. My G. porteri just molted, making it three days in a row of Grammostola molts. My G. rosea had had darkened legs for about a week now, so it's possible that it'll make it 4 molts in 4 days tomorrow (or even today). It won't be 5 in 5 though, since my G. iheringi isn't due for a molt. :biggrin:


----------



## GG80

My 1/4'' A. geniculata has just exited its old exo. He's still on his back so hopefully all has gone well.

---------- Post added 08-04-2014 at 07:58 PM ----------

And now he's on his feet. Success. Yay!!!!


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my B. albiceps slings molted this morning.  Now I just have to wait for the other one.
View attachment 128868


----------



## CrystalRose

1 of my P. irminia slings and 1 of my A. urticans slings both molted.


----------



## ramsnew11

Female g.rosea is molting right now.... this is the first t i got nd is about 8years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor sling no.5 molted, n.chromatus sling molted, starting to show some stripes on the legs at around 1 inch.


----------



## Gpappy31

My Brachypelma Boehmei, Mexican Firleg just molted. Waiting for her to come out of hiding. By the way she rubbed her eyes after I took this picture.


----------



## cold blood

One of my versicolor slings molted today.  Was 1/2", now looks close to, but not quite 3/4".   Its a really cool pale blue right now, I don't think its been too long since it got done.   My other versi is in pre-molt, actually it went pre-molt first.


----------



## Medusa

Oo, my T. gigas has finally, finally molted after being tucked away in a hole for a few weeks. Looking forward to the new outfit...and size.


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my Orphnaecus sp "Blue" slings molted today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Medusa said:


> Oo, my T. gigas has finally, finally molted after being tucked away in a hole for a few weeks. Looking forward to the new outfit...and size.


What stage is yours at? Mine will probably loose the stripes in the next molt.

Also my P.muticus molted today, all legs are present and it has bulked up quite a bit; was certainly not expecting a molt from it this soon.


----------



## Medusa

awiec said:


> What stage is yours at? Mine will probably loose the stripes in the next molt.


Mine was 2"+ when I got it so stripes were minimal. He/she was out and about quite a bit prior to pre-molt so I'm hoping that doesn't change.


----------



## David VB

Today it was my M. balfouri, which is starting te get more and more blue on it's legs :







also, yesterday my little A. geniculata molted and got 2x bigger :O :







Greetz.


----------



## RussoTuristo

RussoTuristo said:


> This is getting crazy. My G. porteri just molted, making it three days in a row of Grammostola molts. My G. rosea had had darkened legs for about a week now, so it's possible that it'll make it 4 molts in 4 days tomorrow (or even today). It won't be 5 in 5 though, since my G. iheringi isn't due for a molt. :biggrin:


Rosie spoiled the party by molting two days later, but still. Never had 4 Ts molt in the space of a week.


----------



## Storm76

2x P. miranda molted successfully
1x A. purpurea molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ziolizard

Late, but adult female G. rosea molted on June 21, then adult female L. difficilis molted on July 4. Both successful. Wish I had pictures to share. =/


----------



## RussoTuristo

GBB just threw a surprise molt, ending the crazy week in which five of my Ts molted.


----------



## awiec

Medusa said:


> Mine was 2"+ when I got it so stripes were minimal. He/she was out and about quite a bit prior to pre-molt so I'm hoping that doesn't change.


Mine is just at the 2 inch range and mine normally disappears for about 2-3 weeks before it molts and then is out all the time once it's hardened up; so nothing weird there.


----------



## cold blood

My 2nd little versicolor snuck a molt in on me yesterday.


----------



## Misty Day

Biggest a.versicolor sling molted into 6th instar today, about 1.5-1.75 now.


----------



## Gpappy31

I woke up to my grammostola rosea molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medusa

awiec said:


> Mine is just at the 2 inch range and mine normally disappears for about 2-3 weeks before it molts and then is out all the time once it's hardened up; so nothing weird there.


He/she came out and stretched its legs yesterday. I'll be I'm looking at 4"+. Beautiful! But gone back to the hide in a flash...


----------



## Jones0911

Yesterday the last LP sling of the 8 that I have finally molted it definitely can be considered the runt  because all they other ones have at least one molt over it.

That's ok though late is better than never:


----------



## awiec

I've had quite the party this weekend, all within the past 24 hours
P.metallica molted, didn't grow much but has gained some yellow on the legs
P. sp Platyomma, still have baby color but seems to be near the 3 inch mark
P. regalis, can see how much she has gained but was conveniently right after a rehouse.

I expect my G.ihringi, G.pulchripes and O. Panay Blue to join the party soon


----------



## Storm76

"Nila", molted successfully yesterday. Looks to be still ~6", but still quite large for an Avic


----------



## dementedlullaby

Two molts this morning.

Teeny 1/6" Euathlus sp. Red molted. He isn't much bigger though!  I've been told they were slow growers so it was expected.

Thrixopelma ockerti sling molted as well. Haven't seen him spread out but looks good!

One of the Avic. avic slings looks to be premolt so I suppose that's next.


----------



## MrsHaas

*Webster molted!*

And I made a lovely necklace pendant with his molt!


----------



## PeaceBee

Yesterday, P. vittata, B. smithi, and GBB molted.  Also, M. giganteus finally came out after being buried for foreverrrr!

This morning, D. diadema, "Flat Alien," molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64

Congrats to Velvet for actually managing to turn fully on its back this time! Can't wait to see what it looks like post molt! 




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GG80

I woke up this morning to find that my 1/2" B. bohemi molted during the night. I wasn't expecting it as he/she wasn't showing signs of pre-molt. That's 3 of my 4 slings in 3 weeks, only my B. smithi is left. Should be soon enough though.


----------



## timisimaginary

my GBB underwent his 2nd molt under my care, previous molt being less than 2 months ago. he seems to be on an accelerated schedule. was 2.5-2.75" before his latest molt. with this molt, he has just begun to show some green colorization in the carapace.

within the next week or two, i expect my b. albopilosum to molt. she will be my first "big" spider molt, i.e. in the 4"+ range. so i'm pretty excited to finallyl have a large molt in my possession. she's been in premolt about a month, hiding in her burrow and not eating, and her abdomen turned dark about 1 1/2 weeks ago. last night she finally spun some web around the entrance of her burrow, so i expect she's making her final pre-molt preparations now.


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> Congrats to Velvet for actually managing to turn fully on its back this time! Can't wait to see what it looks like post molt!
> 
> View attachment 129094
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


In case you are getting worried, it did make it through the molt. I just haven't gotten around to posting pictures. I will post one as soon as I can. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HungryGhost

I've had a molting bonanza! My GBB molted yesterday and my LP and Avic avic molted today.


----------



## dementedlullaby

A. avic sling "Houdini" just molted. Was dark this morning, went into the moss hide and now I see the back legs and abdomen sticking out of the hole. Judging by the back legs it put on a fair size.

MF B. vagans abdomen has gone very dark in the last week and a halfish, pre-molt time. She is quite hairless since she arrived a few weeks ago in the mail. Looking forward to seeing her in all her glory!


----------



## Hydrazine

After really taking her sweet time, my beautiful P.irminia named Morgana finally molted in her new home. Didn't get to count the legs as it's hard to peek inside the hollowed piece of tree trunk but she's alive and hopefuly well.


----------



## gobey

I wish I had a good picture.

But our H. Mac 1/2" sling sure looks more like he's 3/4" today.... looks darker too. Pretty exciting. My larger L.P. hasn't been eating for a week and a half too and his yellow abdomen is starting to become very blackened. Now the smaller one is refusing food. Too. I'm hoping for some big spiders soon!


----------



## awiec

The E.murinus decided to join the party, haven't got a good look at it but I expect to see it at the next feeding time. 

My O.Panay Blue threw the molt out in the corner but the little bugger hides until the blue is faded so I expect to have a larger brown spider now.


----------



## awiec

Dang double post


----------



## Misty Day

Finally my late bloomer versicolor sling molted, his other 3 siblings finished molting almost 3 weeks ago! Probably about an inch now.


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> In case you are getting worried, it did make it through the molt. I just haven't gotten around to posting pictures. I will post one as soon as I can.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


ITS BLUE


----------



## awiec

^^^

Looks like the little fella needs a new home, I think it has a few more molts until all the baby colors are gone.


----------



## Driller64

awiec said:


> ^^^
> 
> Looks like the little fella needs a new home, I think it has a few more molts until all the baby colors are gone.


I think that too, I just need to find a decent container.


----------



## Beary Strange

B.vagans sling had a quick molt this morning.


----------



## CrystalRose

My B. albopilosum molted tonight.


----------



## sandybanjo

My _B. vagans_ sling (rehoused) successfully molted yesterday. Last month, my _P. irminia_ (rehoused) and _A. urticans_ slings successfully molted.


----------



## GG80

Second post in this thread in 2 days. I have just discovered that my 1/4" B. smithi has molted today. That's all my 4 slings after molting in just under 3 weeks.


----------



## Steve123

Finally, after what seemed like forever, "Nicholas," a B. klassi named by Barbossa, had his ultimate molt:



Here he is again, not locked, not loaded, though has a lady friend recently molted and awaitin':

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

L. difficilis molted. guys starting to grow a little faster then his LP "cousin"  :O and hes getting adult colors slowly yay  buggers about 2.25"-2.5"


----------



## cold blood

One of my P. cambridgei molted this eve.  Kind of a surprise, it took a big meal only 2 days ago.


That klassi is simply gorgeous btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee

One of my B. vagans slings molted


----------



## Mariner1

My P. regius and B. albopilosum have both molted and looking good.


----------



## cold blood

One of my P.irminia molted this morning.


----------



## cold blood

Within the hour I had my 2nd P. cam finally emerge after 21 days in hiding, freshly molted and looking beautiful, finally getting that P. cam green I have been waiting for...might be 2" or better now.

An hour or so ago I found my N chromatus had just flipped, pinned with its hide now on the bottom of the carapace.  I gently moved the hide, giving the room it needed...it popped and was done in about an hour...nice and quick!  Can't wait to see it spread out and darken, should have near adult colors...its still white at the moment.


----------



## dementedlullaby

MF B. vagans molted! Can't wait to see her un-scrunched. Bye bye bald patch.


----------



## Medusa

Been away from home for > a week. Surprised only my H. mac sling appears to have molted during that time.


----------



## PeaceBee

Little bitty P. subfusca molted   I was worried about it when rehousing (prior to the molt) as its rear legs seemed to be sort of lame, but it seems to be better now, yay!


----------



## Mariner1

One of my L. parahybana finished this morning.


----------



## cold blood

My little B. vagans molted this morning...the thing just doesn't seem to get much bigger when it molts...still about 1/2"


----------



## timisimaginary

Chewie, my 4.5" B. albo, molted over the weekend. she was pretty bald before (arrived that way in the post) but now she's gotten a full abdomen of hair and is looking much nicer. she was kind enough to drag her exuvium to the mouth of her burrow too so i could extract it with ease (she could give my GBB a few tips, he's still sitting on top of his from last week). hopefully when she's fully recovered she'll come up on out of her burrow herself again.


----------



## awiec

My second G.ihringi molted, only 17 days after its sibling


----------



## pyro fiend

My 3" genic fem molted wiel i was at work last night looks lil fresh hope to confirm female looks primerily intact..after i get some sleep ima give it a shot x3


----------



## Misty Day

L.parahybana juvenile female molted. Looks to be around the 3.75-4 inch mark.


----------



## dementedlullaby

My B. vagans sling molted. Did not expect it at all. Went to see it earlier and noticed it in an odd position. Just went to see again before bed and molt is just finishing up. 

Huzzah!


----------



## Storm76

A. geroldi #2 of the three I have molted last night. Starting to turn into juvenile colors. Yay!


----------



## timisimaginary

when it rains it pours. less than a week after my GBB and B. albo molted, my A. purpurea molted yesterday. and i have 2 more T's that seem to be in premolt right now. that's 5 of 6 that are either in pre-molt or post-molt at this time.


----------



## awiec

T.gigas decided to pop a molt without any premolt signs and here I was complaining that I don't have any good molts from it. I'm planning on snatching this one as soon as it's safe for the spider.


----------



## PeaceBee

My LP molted!  What a monster it is becoming!


----------



## Zigana

My A. hentzi #260 molted today to 2nd instar. It's the first of many to molt.


----------



## awiec

Zigana said:


> My A. hentzi #260 molted today to 2nd instar. It's the first of many to molt.


 Popcorn by Gershon Kingsley is going through my head if you have as many as I think you do


----------



## Zigana

LOL Yeah, I have quite a bunch but not as many as some egg sacs  have which I'm happy about since this is my first experience. A little overwhelming at first but it's going well so far thanks to a member of the forum who I got the female,egg sac and advice from plus reading all the good info on the forum. It's keeping me busy..lol.


----------



## tonypace2009

Zigana said:


> LOL Yeah, I have quite a bunch but not as many as some egg sacs  have which I'm happy about since this is my first experience. A little overwhelming at first but it's going well so far thanks to a member of the forum who I got the female,egg sac and advice from plus reading all the good info on the forum. It's keeping me busy..lol.


 Congratulations 260 spiderlings isn't to bad makes them more manageable. I ended up with 560 spiderlings out of one sac. Had to seperate them out into lots of 50 to make them more manageable. Just wish the spiders grew faster.


----------



## cold blood

My larger B. albiceps molted this morning, its still small and growth per molt has been very slight.


----------



## Zigana

tonypace2009 said:


> Congratulations 260 spiderlings isn't to bad makes them more manageable. I ended up with 560 spiderlings out of one sac. Had to seperate them out into lots of 50 to make them more manageable. Just wish the spiders grew faster.


Thanks! Next time I may have to sort as you did yours to make caring for easier and less time consuming. I have a total of 373 which if I had 500 to 800 I don't know what I would do..lol. Think I am going to hold off until next Spring to pair my other females.


----------



## PeaceBee

A. versicolor and one of my OBTS molted


----------



## awiec

G.pulchripes popped a molt, it surprisingly did not stay in premolt for 2 months like usual.


----------



## Tarantulaking

Since my last post my two pokies molted twice my 2 gbb slings 3 times my versi sling 3 times my g pulchripes sling 3 times my curly hair 3 times now I need to keep up on this more makes it easier to keep track 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend

Tarantulaking said:


> Since my last post my two pokies molted twice my 2 gbb slings 3 times my versi sling 3 times my g pulchripes sling 3 times my curly hair 3 times now I need to keep up on this more makes it easier to keep track
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk


or keep a note pad XD little easier to keep track XD


----------



## dementedlullaby

"MB" My A. avic sling molted. Week+ later than it's sibling but bigger. Was in the wee hours of the morning. 

No upcoming molts spotted easily at this time.


----------



## awiec

Accidently interrupted my n.chromatus, but I expect it to resume sometime today


----------



## Beary Strange

My suspect female juvie B.albopilosum molted yesterday and I'm happy to say she is now a molt confirmed female.


----------



## Misty Day

P.scrofa 3 inch confirmed female molted 2 days ago, which is weird because she only molted like 3 months ago, but hey i'm not complaining.

p.regalis female molted. Went from 4.5 to 5.25-5.5. Amazing seeing she was just a half inch only 10 months ago.


----------



## Medusa

My P. regalis threw its old exo out this morning. I have a bunch of t's hunkered down in pre-molt with big, dark, shiny abs. One of these days I'm going to have a big post!


----------



## z32upgrader

My C. fimbriatus molted yesterday.
A whole slew of mine molted in the last two weeks while I was in Idaho. 
This list is as follows:
OBTx3
A. versicolor
 Orphnaecus sp. "blue"x2
B. albiceps
B. auratum
B. emilia
P. miranda
P. striata
P. ornata
P. vittata
GBB
P. pulcher
and finally,
Phlogius sp. "Stents"


----------



## dementedlullaby

Another surprise molt. A. versicolor "Speedracer" sling molted. Put on some nice size too. S/he ate on Friday so not expected.


----------



## tonypace2009

Nice.  Mine usually eats the day he molts. Is the molt big enough to sex yet? My Versi has always munched the molt but positive male I would just like a picture of the molt for documentation.


----------



## darthcider

My first T (G. rosea sling) just finished its first moult in my care.
Took about 40 mins and now its sat there flexing.
Feels like a rite of passage is out of the way.


----------



## Misty Day

N.chromatus sling molted, showing a bit more adult colouration now.


----------



## Mariner1

E. campestratus is just finished and sitting on it's molt.


----------



## BobGrill

Blue-fang sling molted today. It was even kind enough to toss the old exo out of its burrow.


----------



## Zigana

My A. hentzi female molted early this morning. She is the mom that had the egg sac that I recently got some slings from. She should feel like she has a new lease on life now. No egg sac, someone else taking care of the kids and a new suit to parade around in. A few more days and she'll be doing a happy dance across her enclosure singing "I feel sooooo good!" LOL 

Pics of her molting will be posted on my picture thread later today.

I have three more adult females in premolt, a G. rosea and two A. hentzi. One G. Pulchra sling too.


----------



## cold blood

P. nigricolor molted in the wee hours this morning


----------



## awiec

cold blood said:


> P. nigricolor molted in the wee hours this morning


Does it still have its baby colors? I'm really starting to think mine is a little odd.


----------



## cold blood

awiec said:


> Does it still have its baby colors? I'm really starting to think mine is a little odd.


yup, still baby colors...must be 2" or better


----------



## Beary Strange

My 2 L.parahybana slings and one of my C.darlingi molted some time last night/this morning.


----------



## z32upgrader

My A. metallica molted yesterday.


----------



## awiec

cold blood said:


> yup, still baby colors...must be 2" or better


We'll have to compare notes, at 2.75 mine still has them but I'll be expecting a molt in November/December to see if she will lose them at the 3 inch mark.


----------



## Storm76

"4 of 4", Euathlus sp. "red" molted last night - again. I'm really suspecting a male by the rate he's growing now. That said, haven't seen the T yet, he's burrowed down all the way to the bottom.


----------



## gobey

OMG!!!! I've been waiting 3 months as a T keeper now to finally see this, and I'm finally seeing my big L.P. molt! After burying itself in it's burrow and not eating for like 2 weeks. 

It was a 4" spider when I got him in about early July.

I have a 3 1/2" sac mate of it too that has started refusing food and is beginning to have her abdomen fill in black like his did. I was 99% sure this was pre molt anyways but I just came home from working bar security and lol he's upside down and I caught a molt!

How big of a spider can I expect from a 4" L.P.? I've heard so many things about their molt growth increases.

I'm excited. Big tarantulas!  

Actually looking at him now t looks like he may already have molted and is in there with the molt.

In fact I'm certain of that. It's too late to mess with him and he just molted, I want to leave him be. But I want that molt! To be sure he's a he or a she! How's a good way to go about getting that. I don't lije TGE idea of bothering the T while it's "soft".

(Sorry this site likes to upload pictures from my Android upside down)


----------



## Storm76

"Jewel", Homoeomma sp. "blue" female finished molting just fine. 

"3of4" Euathlus sp. "red" 2" suspect female molted obviously last night, too 

Pictures in my picture-thread (see signature)


----------



## gobey

Damn, I pulled L.P.s molt out.... just front legs... nowhere near complete. What do they do with them? Eat them?


----------



## awiec

gobey said:


> Damn, I pulled L.P.s molt out.... just front legs... nowhere near complete. What do they do with them? Eat them?


They sometimes line their burrow with them or just tear them up. I assume there are some hairs still on the old skin so they might add some extra barrier from predators.


----------



## cold blood

P. vittata molted this morning following 2 weeks of pre-molt lethargy.


----------



## gobey

awiec said:


> They sometimes line their burrow with them or just tear them up. I assume there are some hairs still on the old skin so they might add some extra barrier from predators.


Yeah it's nuts, there's no remains of the abdomen at all. He wasn't happy with me taking it either.


----------



## awiec

gobey said:


> Yeah it's nuts, there's no remains of the abdomen at all. He wasn't happy with me taking it either.


My GBB threw a fit when I was trying to clean, bolus clean up was fine but he was very upset when I tried to clean up his destroyed molt.


----------



## miserykills

My B. smithi molted today! can't get any decent pics since she spends most of her time in a burrow but I should be able to get the old exoskeleton out to confirm the gender the seller told me later.


----------



## Zigana

Another one of my A. hentzi mature females molted. Everything went well. Four more tarantulas to molt soon. Glad the females are getting their molts all done so I can hopefully do some pairing in the near future.


----------



## PeaceBee

P. ornata molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

My penultimate male is in premolt, and my mature female just molted.  I think I'll hang on to her longer and get a sac outta her.  







 juvenile female aphonopelma 3", now 3.5" :







  Stretching.  This aphono is super calm.


----------



## awiec

P. sp Purple decided to pop a molt yesterday, I think it's going to mess the molt up but I'm leaning towards a boy. It ate a few days before molting too, this is why big SA terrestrials are fantastic, you don't have to wait much.


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> Well my LP Zilla molted again. I missed it this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-19-2014 at 08:15 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> After microscopic examination of the molt with a digital microscope I got for Christmas last year, I have determined that Zilla is a female, especially after finding a small slit (epigastric furrow) at the ventral area of the molt.
> 
> Since I am 90% sure that Zilla is a female, instead of "it" as I use to refer to all my unsexed Ts, I will be referring to Zilla as a "she" from now on.


I just reexamined the molt, and now believe it is a male based on some research I did on sexing by molt. I will post my pics I took with my hand microscope in the spermethae sexing gallery. Deep breaths now Matt, deep breaths.


----------



## awiec

Driller64 said:


> I just reexamined the molt, and now believe it is a male based on some research I did on sexing by molt. I will post my pics I took with my hand microscope in the spermethae sexing gallery. Deep breaths now Matt, deep breaths.


Good news is that GBB males go for a decent amount and are in high demand so you'll find a good home for him when he matures, I can't wait for my guy to grow up.


----------



## Driller64

awiec said:


> Good news is that GBB males go for a decent amount and are in high demand so you'll find a good home for him when he matures, I can't wait for my guy to grow up.


Actually it's my LP. But I think those might be a little rare as well.

It won't be a huge monetary loss if it is a male. I got my LP for $25 dollars at a reptile show at the size of two inches. It's just the sentimental value that it has.


----------



## awiec

Driller64 said:


> Actually it's my LP. But I think those might be a little rare as well.


Thats what I get for not looking closely but LPs are always being bred too


----------



## PeaceBee

G. porteri sling molted.  So did one of my OBT slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey

I should have checked more regularly. BOTH of my L.P.s have molted now. They are sacmates. Molted within days of each other. The one that just molted now was 3.5". The larger was 4". I'm hoping for some 5" spiders!

There's absolutely no way I'm getting her molt out... it's her cuddle buddy. She's dug in too well and I just don't feel like disturbing her.


----------



## Medusa

OBT grew a little larger today.


----------



## pyro fiend

Just found my nhadu stretching  holy cow this pet hole has doubled in size each molt xD 1/4 then 1/2 now an easy 1-1.25 wow xD


----------



## Oumriel

Moved from California back to Arizona over the weekend. Over half my collection has molted both in transit and Sunday/Monday. The remaining ones are super grumpy and are walled up in hides.


----------



## JZC

I came back from vacation to see a huge exuvia in my T. stirmis tank!


----------



## dementedlullaby

A. geniculata molted over the weekend, have been busy but expect it was fairly recently.


----------



## pyro fiend

my juvie gbb #1 molted 9/3 and molted out male [foo =\]  also looks like i have 2 boehmeis in premolt a smithi in premold and a lasidora as well plus gbb#2 should hit molt within few days if they stay on the same schedual XD  sadly i cant get a pic of gbb i seen her just after flipped over [molt was still semi wet so assuming] and seen her and was like "omg your out shocking! *blue flash* oh look a molt!!! haha looks like almost all adult colors EEP!


----------



## Beary Strange

G.rosea sling molted again and one of my P.ornata molted all by itself as well.


----------



## 320TONY

P.subfusca yesterday and B.vagans last night, both turned out female!


----------



## cold blood

*yay!*

As I left for work this morning (about 8 30am) I noticed my Thrixopelma cyaneolum on her back.  I knew she was pre-molt (for about 3 weeks now), but it molted quicker than I expected, as she's an adult.  I've actually been awaiting B. smithi, but the thrixie flipped first.   Anyway, she began at 8:30am and was just finishing up when I got home 8.5 hours later.  The length of time had me worried she may have a leg stuck or something, but she was all good!!  The bottom pic was just before she was done, the top pic she's completed the deed.


----------



## JZC

My G. pulchra molted today


----------



## awiec

cold blood said:


> As I left for work this morning (about 8 30am) I noticed my Thrixopelma cyaneolum on her back.  I knew she was pre-molt (for about 3 weeks now), but it molted quicker than I expected, as she's an adult.  I've actually been awaiting B. smithi, but the thrixie flipped first.   Anyway, she began at 8:30am and was just finishing up when I got home 8.5 hours later.  The length of time had me worried she may have a leg stuck or something, but she was all good!!  The bottom pic was just before she was done, the top pic she's completed the deed.


Sweet, now my girl needs to get working on a molt, I don't really want to mate her and then have her molt out and have no male. I believe your's was smaller than mine so if yours is mature than there is a good chance mine is too


----------



## cold blood

awiec said:


> Sweet, now my girl needs to get working on a molt, I don't really want to mate her and then have her molt out and have no male. I believe your's was smaller than mine so if yours is mature than there is a good chance mine is too


Mine doesn't appear to have grown any larger, its probably as big as she'll get....they're not the biggest species from what I understand, but there's not a ton of info out there on them.  I'll be able to tell better once she stretches out in the next few days.

Her rump had just started to fatten out a touch, post-molt the rump is back to its narrow self, but not as small as I would have thought it would be.


----------



## PeaceBee

Itty bitty P. scrofa molted 
So did my Chilobrachys sp. "Sai Yok!"


----------



## Monkeyock

Molts this week: 1.5" L. parahybana, 1.25" T. gigas (unable to determine sex from these) and 2 x 4.5-5" P. pulcher, both confirmed females  The Panama blondes are really pretty girls, with attitude! During the last rehouse I had one give the most aggressive threat pose I have ever received, right up there with my LV girls.


----------



## Zigana

G. pulchra molted this morning.


----------



## 320TONY

P. cambridgei today!


----------



## PeaceBee

Not a T, but my E. tiaratum (Macleay's Spectre stick insect) molted.  She's getting big    pics to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

One of my GBBs molted last night:


----------



## Dizzle

First time posting in this thread as I just got my first T's a little over a month ago. My B. albopilosum molted in it's hide earlier this week and has not emerged yet(or else i would post pix  ) 
Also, not a T, but my wolf spider (Tigrosa georgicola) molted today! (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?267192-Wolf-Spider-molt-cool!


----------



## JZC

Dizzle said:


> First time posting in this thread as I just got my first T's a little over a month ago. My B. albopilosum molted in it's hide earlier this week and has not emerged yet(or else i would post pix  )
> Also, not a T, but my wolf spider (Tigrosa georgicola) molted today! (http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?267192-Wolf-Spider-molt-cool!


It'll come out when it hardens up. Molting is a very stressful and dangerous time for a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dizzle

JZC said:


> It'll come out when it hardens up. Molting is a very stressful and dangerous time for a tarantula.


Ok, that was pretty much my understanding but that helps me keep my impatience in check. It is sooo tempting to lift the hide and gaze upon her newly gained beauty...but given her reclusive attitude lately and her now confirmed molt I refuse to give in to my desires!


----------



## pyro fiend

Jones0911 said:


> One of my GBBs molted last night:


whew nice lookin GBB im jelous my other gbb is premolt its killing me its molting seems to take so long yet so little time lmao... actually half my T's are in premolt rest in intermolt but 2 who just molted lol what a pain XD


----------



## Jones0911

pyro fiend said:


> whew nice lookin GBB im jelous my other gbb is premolt its killing me its molting seems to take so long yet so little time lmao... actually half my T's are in premolt rest in intermolt but 2 who just molted lol what a pain XD


I just brought more crickets and now my  P. cancerides  slings get adult crickets which are  the same size of their body lol. They'll be back in intermolt  soon


----------



## pyro fiend

Jones0911 said:


> I just brought more crickets and now my  P. cancerides  slings get adult crickets which are  the same size of their body lol. They'll be back in intermolt  soon


lol im hoping this next week will be a good week my fiesty eating roseas are even off feed both verry obvious premolt [super dull black under hairs  ones super slow and hiding when shes usually on display] only 2 T's arnt in pre/intermolt. gbb who just molted out male at 3.25+ and  A.genic whos at like 3.5ish its a sad feed day when only 3-4 out of 15 eat lmao -.-


----------



## cold blood

B. smithi molted while I was out fishing today...yay.

---------- Post added 09-07-2014 at 09:23 PM ----------

Just walked in to find my 4+" G. pulchripes on her back.  Only 83 days since its last molt, if it weren't for the molting mat she made today, I'd have had no clue.  She had stopped eating, actually only refused her last meal, but still looked fresh from the last molt.     Last molt spanned 6 months with me and at least one with the place I got her from.  The aforementioned B. smithi, which is a full inch smaller (and a historically fast molter) went 94 days since its last one.

We had a full week of dreadfully high humidity, both molts occurred within 36 hours after a cool front accompanied by lower humidity.


----------



## PeaceBee

A. diversipes sling molted


----------



## pyro fiend

woo my P. cambridgei molted again  cant get to the molt tho -.- looks every bit of 3/4 inches now lmaoo molts quick. growth with the molts seems small tho =[ hope that changes soon XD cant wait to see it take over the new enclosure


----------



## cold blood

pyro fiend said:


> woo my P. cambridgei molted again  cant get to the molt tho -.- looks every bit of 3/4 inches now lmaoo molts quick. growth with the molts seems small tho =[ hope that changes soon XD cant wait to see it take over the new enclosure


Starting next molt you should notice extreme growth, especially the legs.


----------



## pyro fiend

cold blood said:


> Starting next molt you should notice extreme growth, especially the legs.


I hope so "fast growing" doesnt seem fast enough haha as my gbbs seem to molt ev month and last exo measured just shy of 3" xc makes other sp seem slow atm haha


----------



## MrsHaas

Both my avic avic and my brachy boehmei just molted - my spiders tend to molt during the same week or two like chicks getting their periods all at once if they live together lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

pyro fiend said:


> I hope so "fast growing" doesnt seem fast enough haha as my gbbs seem to molt ev month and last exo measured just shy of 3" xc makes other sp seem slow atm haha


Mine were a little under 3/4"  when I received them this spring (very early May), and looking at my records they have molted every 28-38 days. Both have virtually identical molting schedules (within a day every time) despite differing feedings.  One is fed small items every 1-3 days, the other likes its big prey, and is subsequently fed significantly larger prey items, but only every 5-8 days.   They are both now starting to show adult colors and are about 2.5" and quite leggy.   I've noticed significant increases, especially in the legginess with each molt.  I offer no supplemental heat and its been a fairly cool summer here in WI, so temps have been mid-upper 70's most of the time with occasional 80's from time to time.  I expect yet another molt in 7-12 days when they will likely be re-housed.


----------



## justynh

My first molt! now confirmed female, was 4.5 in DLS. Will wait a few weeks before I get size gained. Went off without a hitch!


----------



## Tomoran

All three of my Phormictopus sp. purples molted within 24 hours of each other. My A. versicolor also molted, picking up some amazing colors in the process.


----------



## awiec

Tomoran said:


> All three of my Phormictopus sp. purples molted within 24 hours of each other. My A. versicolor also molted, picking up some amazing colors in the process.


What colors do your phormics have now? Mine just recently got a few red hairs on the abdomen


----------



## pyro fiend

Just thought id share. Went to try and remove cambridgie's molt. His container sits over gbb who just molted and sexed male. And got fist freshly colored pics of "brock" xD

















please excuse his dirty/messy web he is a teenager afterall ;D


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami is just finishing up.


----------



## awiec

H. sp Columbia popped this morning. Didn't gain much but I look forward to it trying to charge me everything I touch the cage again


----------



## Storm76

Aaaaaand the next Euathlus sp. "red" molted. "1 of 4" - looking female


----------



## gobey

Yay! My third tarantula molt in my care. And my first sling molt. My little Brachypelma Albopilosum #2. :3 Finally pushing 3/4" now after about a week or two of not eating and loving with me for maybe a month+.

His brother is due any day too. Probably any hour.


----------



## jusbaker

My G. rosa molted today 3 1/2 years since the last one.


----------



## gobey

His brother indeed molted!!!


----------



## MrsHaas

justynh said:


> My first molt! now confirmed female, was 4.5 in DLS. Will wait a few weeks before I get size gained. Went off without a hitch!


absolutely gorgeous molt!!!!!!!


----------



## GG80

My L. parayhbana sling molted over night. That's his second molt since I got him. He's just a little short of 3/4" now.


----------



## GG80

GG80 said:


> My L. parayhbana sling molted over night. He's just a little short of 3/4" now.


Scratch that. I caught him stretching his legs today and he's easily an inch DLS. Doubled in size from his last 2 molts.


----------



## z32upgrader

My tiny B. emilia molted today
View attachment 129891


My G pulchra molted Thursday the 4th and I sent off the molt to be sexed. Fingers crossed it's a girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dustinv91

I sent out a boehmia and an obt sling that both molted over the weekend just finished a "cycle of molts" next will should be my subfusca.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## multibit

OBT , P.Ornata and Ornithoctoninae sp Malaysia moulted today, oh two of my Sicarius terrosus moulted too


----------



## Medusa

P. iminia...gained some hellish long legs this time!


----------



## YesMovement

When I went to bed last night, around 1am UK time, I went to check on my My G rosea as I always do and found her on her back with her legs stretched out on top of a web! Quite excited as this is my first molt as a tarantula keeper! 

However it's now 9am UK time and she's in exactly the same position. So it's been well over 7 hours and hasn't shown any signings of coming out of the molt yet, I wondered if this is normal? Bearing in mind I don't know how long she was in it before I found her last night. How long does it usually take?


----------



## Dizzle

*G. rosea and pulchripes*

G. rosea molted last night! Here's a pic: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





G. pulchripes molted as well earlier this week but I haven't been able to get a pic yet.


----------



## fomor

Had a peek into my G.pulchripes' hide today and oh, that looks like a few too many legs...
Successful moult, she's perched next to her exuvium. Can't see most of her but her legs look significantly thicker. I'm excited to see her emerge.


----------



## Storm76

One of my triplet Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (sp. "blue femur") slings molted 
Pics in my picthread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

B. albiceps #2 molted today...FINALLY.  Its a good 2 or 3 molts behind its sibling.   Its larger sibling molts about every 45-55 days, this little tyke has went 44 days since its last meal, and 79 days since its last molt.   Bet its really hungry in a few days.  I'm hoping it grew, its growth has been hardly noticeable with each molt, I can't wait till it stretches out a bit.


----------



## Oumriel

Cinco the gimpy vagans molted this morning.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Hapalopus sp Colombia Large molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee

H. incei "gold" molted!  Pretty, shiny!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey

Haha! The H. mac pushed his molt out today! He's growng from 1/2". Probably 3/4" now. Took him long enough. 

It was funny. Looked like he was sitting in a threat pose. But it was the molt.


----------



## Medusa

C. darlingi and H. sp. Columbia Small necessitating movin' on up!


----------



## z32upgrader

My S. calceatum molted mature last night.


----------



## MarkmD

Had my Sub adult LP molt last month & juvie B,Smithi molt yesterday.


----------



## cold blood

MarkmD said:


> Had my Sub adult LP molt last month & juvie B,Smithi molt yesterday.


Mark!! long time no post...good to see ya around still!!


----------



## Smokehound714

My penultimate male eutylenum type just became a man today.

  His girlfriend is freshly molted..  If nobody buys this pair within the next couple of days I will try to pair them as soon as he's hardened.

  No this isn't an iodius.  A black eye turret means nothing,  it's possible in all mature male usa aphonopelma.


----------



## cold blood

You will need to wait until he makes a sperm web and loads his palps, otherwise he's just a meal, or shootin' blanks at the very least.
Good luck breeding


----------



## Smokehound714

cold blood said:


> You will need to wait until he makes a sperm web and loads his palps, otherwise he's just a meal, or shootin' blanks at the very least.
> Good luck breeding


I know that, i didnt mean immediately.  I worded that very poorly, lol.  I meant if nobody buys him, I'll keep him and pair him with her.  Lol..

 ANYWAY.







  Aphonopelma 'eutylenum-type' Ultimate molt..  Man he's beautiful!  My mystery dwarf aphono molted in synchrony with the male.  They seem to be all the same age.


----------



## Beary Strange

My larger Euathlus sp.red sling molted this evening...if it grew, it was an infinitesimal amount because other than being freshly molted it looks the same. I'm going to have to write those slings into my will, set up a trust or something lol.


----------



## tweakz

after 4 ******* months my B. smithi sling FINALLY molted, didn't realize it used to belong to one of the founding fathers!


----------



## pyro fiend

Woo 3 molts this morning gbb who has been premolt forever took food 12days ago(stupid cold front).. LP and my verry first... a t on its back xD b.boehmei

---------- Post added 09-17-2014 at 08:38 AM ----------


----------



## Medusa

E. murinus


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolors 1 and 5 molted into 4 th instar, thinking that number 2 may be the girl as she's growing pretty slowly compared to her siblings.n

Gbb male molted in 4.5 of pure leg. Not mature but I'm like 80% sure he's penultimate, he regenerated both his palps and one leg from his last bad molt.


----------



## mattman

b.smithi and g.rosea both molted hours apart


----------



## z32upgrader

My big female LP is flipped right now and waiting to molt.
View attachment 130086


----------



## 320TONY

G.pulchripes and euathlus sp. red


----------



## Storm76

Euathlus sp. "blue femur" (aka pulcherrimaklaasi) molted just fine. Pictures will follow once she's hardened up some.


----------



## BobGrill

A. amazonica sling molted. I was expecting a bit more of a size increase. On a more positive note, it's starting to get some more blue coloration on the body.


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor juvenile molted. Disappointed to see no adult coloration, but I guess there's always the next molt. About 2.25 inches now.


----------



## Saark

A. versicolor sling molted last night and Hapolopus sp. 'Pumpkin Patch' (freakin tiny sling) just molted like 45 min ago. Also, my GBB and OBT have molted recently.


----------



## BobGrill

P. Cambridgei sling molted about 2 days after I received it.


----------



## cold blood

One versi molted last night, and I strongly suspect the other did as well.


----------



## pyro fiend

think my little boehmei molted last night its been in a burrow. a very, very. VERY closed up burrow. it finally closed up the last part i could see in yesterday.. and today i can kinda see a lil in there. like a needle sized hole of where dirt moved i think i see 10 legs XD


----------



## PeaceBee

One little OBT molted, and so did my G. pulchripes sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VenomousMe

My B. boehmi sling molted..about 1.5 in. now.


----------



## darkdestiny

My a.metallica and my g.pulchripes both molted within minutes of eachother,  now I'm playing the waiting game on my OBT to emerge bigger


----------



## PeaceBee

P. pulcher molted


----------



## Ghost Dragon

My GBB, Sprite, molted on the weekend.


----------



## cold blood

P. irminia molted...was 1.5"


----------



## Smokehound714

This pic better shows his striking colors..  still waiting on that sperm web.


----------



## Saark

P. ultramarinus sling molted last night. It's been buried in its burrow for 3ish weeks now. Can't wait for it to come back out! She was nice enough to provide a window into her burrow by digging clean up to the wall. I saw her molt pressed up against it last night


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

My Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla" just matured into a beautiful male and my G.pulchripes sling molted to 1".


----------



## cold blood

P. cambridgei molted early this evening.  Was a little over 2".


----------



## Big B

My male P. ultramurinus male molted. Thought he was pen ult, but I guess not.


----------



## z32upgrader

My female B. vagans just finished up molting!
Isn't she just the prettiest thing?
View attachment 130249

My GBB just flipped too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

The 2nd P. cambridgei molted today...these things molt like clockwork...every 38-40 days and always within 24 hours of one another (the other molted yesterday).


----------



## fuzzyavics72

MY p rufilata finally molted after waiting a month for her to molt!  Now she's about four inches!


----------



## Mariner1

My OBT just finished. I knew I should have moved him first. Now he is a solid 3 inches and it's on like ping pong.


----------



## Red Eunice

Actually it was 3 days ago, my little G. rosea (RCF), went from 2 1/2" to almost a full 3" DLS. Its carapace is so vibrant right now. Yep they grow slow but I have a mountain of patience. Lol!

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa

My little G. pulchripes finally! Been in pre-molt forever.


----------



## Saark

*P. nigricolor*

Juvenile P. nigricolor, very freshly molted. Probably within the last few hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai

my 2nd of 2 G. inheringi molted this morning.  looking like 2.5 to 3 inches.  loving these already.  :love:


----------



## dementedlullaby

Due to family issues I haven't been able to spend much more than 2h a day at my place for nearly a month x_x. My wife has been holding down the fort so to speak. Finally got to spend some time here today and noticed my T. ockerti molted recently. Grew a good amount.


----------



## awiec

The M.balfouri molted recently, it's now ready for a water cap, they grow up so fast


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

awiec said:


> The M.balfouri molted recently, it's now ready for a water cap, they grow up so fast


Really!? Mine is still 3/4 to 1" after a year! He's only molted once in my care.


----------



## awiec

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Really!? Mine is still 3/4 to 1" after a year! He's only molted once in my care.


I'd say its close to 3/4 but I deam it large enough to not drown in the water caps I provide. I don't expect much activity once winter comes but I do feed the bejesus out if it so I'd say its molted twice in the few months I've had it just to get it out of that rocky early instar phase.


----------



## Beary Strange

My wonky-legged A.avicularia finally molted this morning-so far it looks like he/she may finally have a normal leg again.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Haplopus sp. "Columbia" large, and a Holothele incei.


----------



## awiec

So pleased my A.versicolor molted, this one is very tricky to tell if it's going to molt but after having it for over a year I'm in sync with it so I can always guess the week it's going to molt


----------



## Mariner1

Phlogius sp. "stents" and P. vittata are wearing new clothes.


----------



## PanzoN88

One of my Albopilosum slings finished molting 40 minutes ago


----------



## Storm76

One of the couple GBBs I rehoused recently molted last night.


----------



## Hanska

LP at my workplace molted and is now confirmed female. Only the sling we have are now unsexed, all the larger ones females.
Oh yes!


----------



## GG80

A. geniculatta sling molted during the night. No noticable size change yet though.


----------



## CBickert

In the month of September I had the following T's molt. It was a good month lol

G. pulchripes- 3" to 3.25 or 3.5" confirmed Female 
P. irminia- 1.25" to 1.5" or 1.75" 
P. murinus- 1" to 1.25"
H. maculata- 1" to 1.25"
N. chromatus- .5" to .75" 
N. coloratovillosus- 1" to 1.25"
B. vagans- 1" to 1.25"
B. albopilosum- 1" to 1.25"
A. versicolor- .5" to .75"
G. rosea- 1.25" to 1.5" (molted 8.22.14)

I have also a .25" LP sling in premolt and a 1.5" A. urticans hopefully in premolt.

The fun of having a bunch of slings.


----------



## Driller64

Caught my juvenile male LP spinning a molting mat. He has stopped now though, and is now just sitting on the mat. I guess he is physically preparing himself for what is to come lol.


----------



## Driller64

I can't update the LPs progress because I am at school right now, but its probably still on its back because it takes about five or six hours for the molt to commense. At least I have the conveinient excuse (that is true) of having food poisoning so I don't have to stay after school. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driller64

Driller64 said:


> Caught my juvenile male LP spinning a molting mat. He has stopped now though, and is now just sitting on the mat. I guess he is physically preparing himself for what is to come lol.






Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Driller64

Size comparison:


----------



## Storm76

P. fasciata molted tonight - going onto ~4"+


----------



## pyro fiend

my P. SP Purple molted today.. molted between 500 and 2100. must have been early morning because the molt was bone dry. so cant sex yet maybe.. just maybe but its now maybe 2" so ill probably wait a molt or 2 XD


----------



## z32upgrader

My Aphonopelma burica molted late last night.


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> my P. SP Purple molted today.. molted between 500 and 2100. must have been early morning because the molt was bone dry. so cant sex yet maybe.. just maybe but its now maybe 2" so ill probably wait a molt or 2 XD


Good luck when mine molted from 2.5 to 3 inches I was so excited to get a usable molt...nope it stuffed the molt at the back of the tunnel


----------



## pyro fiend

awiec said:


> Good luck when mine molted from 2.5 to 3 inches I was so excited to get a usable molt...nope it stuffed the molt at the back of the tunnel


Mine didnt burrow untell saturday, and its bearly enough for him/her to fit in (before molt) it webbed it and molted.. im REALY bad at unraveling small molts with my sausage fingers, my glasses and a pocket microscope so i dont think im going to give this molt a try maybe next one xD


----------



## RussoTuristo

GBB sling just finished molting. It was previously known to throw surprise molts, but not this time. A month in premolt.


----------



## Medusa

P. pulcher. I was deciding whether to rehouse before or after molt. My decision was made for me. [emoji6]


----------



## awiec

My GBB molted, not sure if he is mature yet (or if he is even a he) as he is not at my house currently


----------



## pyro fiend

Woo b.smithi molted for me x3


----------



## Beary Strange

My MM G.porteri attempted an unsuccessful post-ultimate molt and my SF B.emilia is currently molting as I type this. So bad news, good news.


----------



## pyro fiend

Belle Fury said:


> My MM G.porteri attempted an unsuccessful post-ultimate molt and my SF B.emilia is currently molting as I type this. So bad news, good news.


Thats unfortunate.. but on the bright side. He had such a happy healthy time with u he tried to molt again and be with u longer  just wasnt destined xs


----------



## DVMT

Three in one day!!! Yaya!!!  Psalmopeus pulcher this morning when I woke up was in the process. Came home from work to find my B. boehmei and P. murinus both flipped on their backs about to start.

Damon


----------



## Red Eunice

My G. porteri completed her molt just about 2 hours ago and quickly went into her hide. This was a surprise to me, since she ate her cricket on Monday. They never cease to amaze me. Lol!

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## awiec

P.vittata finally did a long needed molt, he's getting to become a fine juvie male.


----------



## pyro fiend

Just walked in to N. Chromatus pushing out its molt from hide.. holy hamhocks.. this thing doubles almost every molt... 1/4- 1/2-1" - 1.75-2" this guy must be escaping and pumping iron..hmm i did notice a protien bar and a muscle milk missing


----------



## PeaceBee

C. olivaceum molted


----------



## Dr Acula

P metallica molt! Confirmed female!


----------



## Driller64

Dr Acula said:


> P metallica molt! Confirmed female!


Looks like it's made of plastic lol


----------



## Saark

My B. vagans with the funny blisters/bumps whatever molted last night. She's at least 50% again as big as she was but those spots still seem to be there but I'll post that in a different thread.

Edit: Annnd it's a boy.


----------



## Medusa

Busy day: M. balfouri, E. campestratus (sling), and M. cabocla (showing some color now but still only <> 3/4".)


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans sling just tossed out a molt from the hide.


----------



## Beary Strange

Just came home to find a freshly molted AF A.versicolor.


----------



## BobGrill

Second P.cambridgei sling molted today.


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. lividum is a mature male now.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica. Hopefully I'll be able to sex it.


----------



## Ghost Dragon

Toni, my P. irminia, molted over the weekend. Now 3.25 inches DLS.


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. iheringi molted overnight, looks fine at a glance to me. I'm always worried sick when it molts.


----------



## MrsHaas

Larry and curly molted this week, moe is being stubborn... ;-)



--J.Haas


----------



## pyro fiend

MrsHaas said:


> View attachment 130569
> 
> Larry and curly molted this week, moe is being stubborn... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


*shakes head* slow moe *continues shaking head*


----------



## Medusa

GBB...not much size but more adult-like coloring.


----------



## MrsHaas

pyro fiend said:


> *shakes head* slow moe *continues shaking head*


Looool!


----------



## samatwwe

My Brachypelma boehmei female just molted and is about 5" DLS!


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my two tiny Orphnaecus sp. "blue" molted today


----------



## Drache

It's my first little one, and here is my first teeny molt:


B.emilia


----------



## Steve123

Well, it's taken a while, but finally last night:

UM H. pulchripes, srry, a bit out of focus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange

B.boehmei sling molted sometime in the last few hours.


----------



## Medusa

A. metallica. Just moved it into a new enclosure yesterday. Plan to send the molt off to Kelly Swift for sexing.


----------



## MrsHaas

Drache said:


> It's my first little one, and here is my first teeny molt:
> View attachment 130583
> 
> B.emilia


Adorable, you should save me up til he matures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zigana

My G. pulchra molted today. For slow growers my two seem to be growing fast. I purchased them both at 3/4 long on 7-30-14. They are an inch and 3/4 now after two molts. The one that molted today after it stretches out may be a bit longer. I had expected a much slower growth.


----------



## z32upgrader

Not a tarantula, but a tiny true spider; my Ischnothele caudata molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. pulchra sling molted somewhat earlier than I expected.


----------



## BobGrill

H.maculata spidering.


----------



## PeaceBee

Big monster MF P. cancerides molted 4 October 
I. mira sling molted 8 October
Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan" molted today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88

This post is two or three weeks too late, but 30 minutes after i posted about one B. Albopilosum sling on the 28th of september
The other two molted.


----------



## Driller64

GBB is on its back right now. It's a wonder I can see it though, since it extensively sealed itself in its hide with webbing.


----------



## jigalojey

P.Goliath "hobby form" 
View attachment 130740


----------



## z32upgrader

My little GBB and P. muticus molted overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. rosea sling finally molted.


----------



## Saark

My wee tiny LP molted for the first time in my care. I happened to peek in just as it was wiggling the tips of its legs out of the old exoskeleton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucy Lambaste

I bought an LP sling for $10 on Saturday. It molted yesterday! I've decided that happiness is buying a tarantula, and having it molt the next day


----------



## pyro fiend

Found avic what i thought was dead due to odd positioning (the FEAR) only to find him hiding behind exo what a sneaky bugger 

	
	
		
		
	


	





And my LD molted gah y do they have to be so leggy i dont feel comfy unravling the the exo because i slaughter it every tine. Maybe ill find someone to sex this ~3" bugger for me xD


----------



## awiec

Lucy Lambaste said:


> I bought an LP sling for $10 on Saturday. It molted yesterday! I've decided that happiness is buying a tarantula, and having it molt the next day


My versi molted on the car ride home from the show I bought it at, definitely a nice feeling.


----------



## Saark

pyro fiend said:


> And my LD molted gah y do they have to be so leggy i dont feel comfy unravling the the exo because i slaughter it every tine. Maybe ill find someone to sex this ~3" bugger for me xD


What's an LD? not familiar with that abbreviation.

Edit: Is it a L. difficilis? That was the first thing to pop into my head after I asked the question


----------



## pyro fiend

Saark said:


> What's an LD? not familiar with that abbreviation.
> 
> Edit: Is it a L. difficilis? That was the first thing to pop into my head after I asked the question


Yes indeed it is i can just never spell difficilis right the first time when tired so used an abv.


----------



## gobey

Smallest sling molted. My 1/4" B. albopilosum. Looks to be..... About 1/4".... Grow dammit!!!


----------



## tisha

One of my T. violaceus slings surprised me with a molt, no sign of pre-molt and it aggressively ate a couple days ago. ::


----------



## LythSalicaria

The older of my two LD slings, Hellebore, molted yesterday. I found its molt in its water dish last night when I was checking on everybody.  It's roughly 1.2" as of this molt.

EDIT: Holy crow they're like popcorn! :: I just finished watering everybody and as it turns out I have three more molts to report: My B. vagans, Sassafras, molted out to 1", my Acanthoscurria geniculata, Amaryllis, molted out to 1" and my Acanthoscurria ferina, Lavender, appears to have molted out to 1.5". I don't have a molt to confirm on the last one, but it's got that tell-tale fluffy "new" look of a freshly molted T. Way to go little dudes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoZOoT666

My GBB sling molted this saturday


----------



## RussoTuristo

B. klaasi molted and didn't grow much.


----------



## cold blood

I. mira  finally came out after several weeks, freshly molted and hungry....dropped a cricket in for some quality trap door action...did not disappoint!  It might be 3/4" now.


----------



## Medusa

H. lividum is on its back...now I have to go to work...drats!


----------



## pyro fiend

Just seen P.cambridgei out with fresh digs. Buggers growing at a nice pace


----------



## BobGrill

P.regalis. 

P.cambridgei,  GBB, and B.smithi are going into premolt at the moment.


----------



## Ashton

Pdalmopoeus irminia female. Went from 3" to 3.25". Ate a dubia yesterday and molted today. A calm specimen she is.


----------



## BobGrill

P.irminia. Can't tell if he's mature yet due to the position he was in when I found him, but he's grown quite a bit.

The irminia is now an MM.


----------



## BobGrill

Is that a freshly molted P.cambridgei I see in there?


----------



## cold blood

Just caught my N. chromatus on its back and early in the process.


----------



## Mariner1

My N chromatus also just finished and she is huge, GBB and A. geniculata


----------



## VenomousMe

B. vagans, one week ago, B. boehmi and one of my OBT slings in the past two days, and my L. difficillis and T stirmi should start very soon.


----------



## awiec

P.regalis finally joined the party, granted I never see her anyways but it's nice to know she molted.


----------



## tisha

A. sp "Amazonica" finally molted after almost two weeks of fasting. :biggrin:


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. porteri sling finally molted today.


----------



## z32upgrader

My larger P. metallica molted overnight!


----------



## DVMT

My 1/2" Maraca cabocla finally molted today!


----------



## Saark

A. minatrix sling molted at some point in the last few days or so. I just noticed the molt in its web tube today.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

The second of my group of new spiders flipped at about 7 AM this morning. It was the A. geniculata, he beat my prediction of either the B. smithi or the G. pulchripes as being the ones to flip first. The first of the bunch to moult was the L. parahybana.

I really wanted to stay up and witness the procedure, but i was too tired to do it and after an hour gave up. I awakened in a couple of hours to find the genic had finished, seemingly without incident. Currently it is eating it's moult, or at least the edible portions. I was hoping to take a shot a sexing the spider, but that sure won't happen this time around. It may have been too small anyway, it was only about 2 inches or a little less before moulting. Oh well, if consuming its moult aids its health, more power to it.


----------



## Lacey

P. Irminia 5" female, P. Regalis 6" female, and L. Nigerrimum 3"


----------



## Saark

I'm pretty sure my Hapolopus sp "Pumpkin Patch" large, tentative name, Linus (though I hope it's a girl) molted. There seems to be too many legs in the burrow now  I'm hoping it its 1/4in after this molt!  As of now, only my H. villosella and L. parahybana slings are smaller and that's just cause the Pumpkin has molted twice.


----------



## gobey

My 2nd P. regalis sling molted. And HOLY COW did it grow. Got some nice new coloration too. My other one molted right after I got it but didn't grow much like this one did. But I suspect that's because it molted specifically to regenerate a lost leg.


----------



## Drache

my new arrival - b. albopilosum sling - came with a fresh molt


----------



## darthcider

My C. elegans moulted today. I haven't seen it for about a month, but has buried itself about 4" down at the bottom of the substrate. This morning I can see a scrunched up exo. Can't wait to see what it looks like now.


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. pulchripes sling rounded up the latest molting streak. All my Ts molted within two weeks again.


----------



## Lacey

A. Versicolor, P. Miranda, P. Hanumavilasumica, X. sp Blue


----------



## Saark

Baby OBT molted recently the molt was just kicked out of the burrow yesterday. It's about 1" now.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

A post-moult shot of the A. geniculata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sweetypie

On the 19th.

She's done slurping on the old remains, so I pulled it today.

T. stirmi.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

Over the past few weeks:

A. versicolor - "Lin"
H. sp. "Colombia large" - "Harlequin"
All 3 of the E. sp "blue femur" (hobby "pulcherrimaklaasi") spiderlings
1 of my triplets of A. geroldi


----------



## hairbug66

My mature female B. Smithi, I acquired in July just molted on Sunday 10/19/2014. She's absolutely huge and gorgeous. Been waiting for her new skin for a while. Looks to be close to 6"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Interesting, looking the enclosures over while being in the other room, I just found a couple on their backs in the process of molting 

A. velutina
A. geroldi

Neat! Pics will follow later when they've hardened up.


----------



## pyro fiend

ah man.. im excited yet nervous -.- had to be at work 2 hrs early today.. and as always check on my T's few in obvious premolt. and ofcourse.. i find my Pen. G. Rosea on his back :s with a female in deepish premolt.. im excited.. yet nervous as anything can happen and this will be my first 3+" molt =\ and hope he hooks out. as well as my fems both molt soon XD gah i cant wait!!!!!! 430 cant come soon enough praying for home slow so i can see him freshly kicked


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

And G. pulchripes did the deed today. Or it may have been yesterday. he didn't flip for the event as far as I know. But yesterday I noticed it was on its side leaning against the container wall Didn't think much of it at the time.. I only noticed the exuvia today though, so I'm counting it as having happened today. That's three out of six. Maybe four out of six because I sort of suspect my E. Campestratus may have moulted as I spotted it topside after having spent about three weeks burrowed. Also, a piece of pre-killed cricket vanished. But I can't officially confirm it since i don't see any residue of a moult in the burrow. Also, it enlarged the entrance back open.

So if the campestratus did indeed moult, all that is left is the B. Smithi, which I figured would be one of the earliest, and the H. colombia large


----------



## Versicolor19

My A. versicolor sling molted on 10/18/2014 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

My L. difficilis is just finishing up...was 1"


----------



## BossRoss

Lasiodora difficilis molted two days ago. 
Leg span of 15cm and Fangs slightly over 1cm. She is a beast!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

B. smithi just finished a few minutes ago, I don't examine them closely until they've had some recovery time, but it appears to have gone well. 

One or two more to go, the campestratus is still undetermined, and I have no idea if the Hapalopus is even approaching the time yet.

I also have the adult female G. porteri, but it goes years between moults, so I'm not factoring it into the race.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

pyro fiend said:


> ah man.. im excited yet nervous -.- had to be at work 2 hrs early today.. and as always check on my T's few in obvious premolt. and ofcourse.. i find my Pen. G. Rosea on his back :s with a female in deepish premolt.. im excited.. yet nervous as anything can happen and this will be my first 3+" molt =\ and hope he hooks out. as well as my fems both molt soon XD gah i cant wait!!!!!! 430 cant come soon enough praying for home slow so i can see him freshly kicked


Update. Male hooked out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Congrats! Or sorry, depending on how you feel about it moulting out male.

After the B. smithi decided to start moving around, I snapped a quick photo. I hadn't opened it's cup since I opened it to take a photo when it entered heavy pre-moult, it looks like I may have a little mold action going on there. Nothing major and I'm not gonna press the panic button, I think the danger of stressing it too soon after a moult is greater than leaving a trace of mold for a few days. t could be mineral deposits from the water for all I know. But I think it's mold. It is cropped out in this picture, but it is predominately on the damp side with only pinpoints of it on the drier side. After its fangs darken, I will probably change it out, add a little more ventilation and go a bit drier in the future...


----------



## pyro fiend

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Congrats! Or sorry, depending on how you feel about it moulting out male.


Thanks tim. I knew he was male jist didnt expect him to hook out, actually i was worried my fems would molt then hed follow and molt 5 months after lol

Wats funny to me is when got him with 2nd fem i said they kinda looked premolt they said fem may be but there was no way the male was because hed molted recently in their care (think was like 8mons they had him after) and luckily he molts out when both fems r in a stage of premolt xD


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor #3 molted into 5th instar today.


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my now four OBT slings molted today.


----------



## Saark

Juvenile LP molted last night. Little bugger is growing like a weed!


----------



## gobey

Woo! My first sling ever (well one of the 3 I got at once) one of 2 B. albopilosums is sitting all huddled up light white grey and that nice bright red the carapace gets after a young molt.  He was about 3/4" and I'm hoping for a good inch now. I can see the urticating hairs now on him. His sacmate should molt any day now. Last time was within hours of each other.

The smaller B. albopilosum from a different sac is pre molt too. It's under 1/2" though.


----------



## Medusa

My Pampho sp. "Macala". Can't get a good look at "her", but she was <> 6" DLS before. Another shed I need to send off for sexing...


----------



## pyro fiend

1.0 C. Cyaneopubescens molted from 3.5 looks maybe 4"


----------



## MrsHaas

Sad news, my little guy died after molting...
Had three 2nd instar curlies (appropriately named Larry, moe, and curly)... Larry and curly molted ab a lil less than a month ago.  Moe took forever to molt, and he did last night but did not make it... Rip little moe


----------



## awiec

N.chromatus joined the party, it about doubled in size and the white stripes are pretty prominent.


----------



## gobey

H. maculata #1, and B. albopilosum #4 today!

B. albopilosum #2 still is in heavy pre molt. Expecting any minute now. And P. regalis #2 appears pre molt too! As are possibly the 2 OBT slings.

Busy busy!


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor #2 molted into 4th instar today.

N.chromatus unsexed finally got some adult colors today. About 1.75-2 inch now.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Chilobrachys dyscolus as well as my smaller P metallica molted yesterday.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

These are repeats of the B. smithi that moulted, but I thought it would be fun to make a side-by-side image of three stages.

Arrival, pre-moult-post moult.


----------



## gobey

OBT sling molting RIGHT NOW! It's sac mate must be soon to follow because it only has 6 legs and I'd wager must want to grow them back. Plus they're both like so dark they're almost black.

I'm curious to see just how much size it gets.

My H. maculata #1 "Togo" recently molted too. Gotta be 3/4" now at least. And it shows itself more often. I'm still waiting on B. albopilosum #2 and P. regalis #2. And I think the adult OBT is pre molt too. Or gravid.

Plus A. avic!

So much molting!!!!


----------



## Shrike

B. vagans.  She's a beauty!


----------



## cold blood

P. nigricolor is most of the way out as I type...yay!


----------



## Storm76

Second one of my triplet A. geroldi molted just fine


----------



## pyro fiend

Lp molted  yay.. ate its molt so no sexing xc but its 3ish inches yay


----------



## Storm76

A. versicolor "Star" molted succesfully tonight


----------



## awiec

My T.gigas popped some new clothes and I think I see a lip so I think she's a little lady.


----------



## tisha

A. sp. "Amazonica"(?) molted and a confirmed female. :biggrin:
T. violacues sling molted.


----------



## BobGrill

Blue-fang molted for the 2nd time since I've gotten it.


----------



## Enn49

One of my H. incei trio moulted last night.


And tonight my tiny C. fasciatum and O. diamantinensis both moulted


----------



## Zigana

A. genic sling molted on 10-30-14. It now has a solid black abdomen. It's growing up.


----------



## Medusa

My A. genic sling molted tonight. Must be close to 1.5" now.


----------



## sweetypie

Pictures are usually better than words!


----------



## Saark

A. bruanshauseni sling molted last night around 11pm. It's probably about 1.5in now.


----------



## cold blood

sweetypie said:


> Pictures are usually better than words!
> View attachment 131502


But words allow us to be sure on the species.   What is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

A. Versi sling molted earlier  so small still xc but cant wait for it to be an adult 

---------- Post added 11-01-2014 at 09:57 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> But words allow us to be sure on the species.   What is it?


Verry true [emoji317] .. however $5 says its a rosea..but could be a brachy.. light distorts but looks like a G. Rosea to me.. maybe a smithi or emilia xD with color washing xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

The last of my new group moulted early this morning. The Hapalopus  sp . colombia pumpkin patch large. I think all is well, but I really can't inspect it too closely, the webbing partially blocks my view. I'll have to wait a few days before I can remove the lid for a closer look.
So now the cycle starts again for the whole gang.


----------



## Auhagen

My lovely Rosea moltet perfectly today. 
- What a relief after loosing my sling at the start of the week.


----------



## gobey

WOOOO!!!! My stubborn B. albopilosum finally molted. I was so concerned his molt schedule changed so much from his sac mate and his last molt. But he is HUGE now! Almost an inch! I'm so excited!

My smaller H. mac molted as well...

This just leaves P. regalis #1 in pre molt. I'm hoping he'll be close to 2 inches!

Oh.... And the damn A. avic.... Who I'm hoping will be a nice 4 inches and will be shiny blue/green tint again.


----------



## tisha

My freebie B. boehmei molted today and is a confirmed female! :biggrin:


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Boy, the Hapalopus recovered quicker than I thought it would. It was doing head-stands, anchoring silk to the lid to repair the webbing that I messed up after I retrieved the moult when I noticed the spider had left it behind.

Not a great picture as I didn't want to brighten the lights or use a flash, but as you can see, it's business as usual.


----------



## pyro fiend

gobey said:


> WOOOO!!!! My stubborn B. albopilosum finally molted. I was so concerned his molt schedule changed so much from his sac mate and his last molt. But he is HUGE now! Almost an inch! I'm so excited!
> 
> My smaller H. mac molted as well...
> 
> This just leaves P. regalis #1 in pre molt. I'm hoping he'll be close to 2 inches!
> 
> Oh.... And the damn A. avic.... Who I'm hoping will be a nice 4 inches and will be shiny blue/green tint again.


maybe thats your female  my gbbs molted on scedual with one another. within 2days of eachother then one day boom an extra 7 day from my smaller one.. then extra 12-14..  well my males much much larger then my suspected fem now


----------



## HungryGhost

My LP molted this morning and it sexed out to be a male. It's amazing how fast these guys grow.


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans surprised me with a molt.  Normally a slow grower, both in terms of time between molts and size gained,  and poor eater, last molt it finally neared 3/4" and started eating well.  Today marked its fastest time to date between molts at 30 days (45 was previous record, 55 was norm), and by far the most significant growth....from under 3/4" to a little over 1"...finally!!!!   Now if my little albiceps can read the memo and grow already I'd be set!")


----------



## awiec

P.sp Platyomma finally molted and the baby colors are gone, molt is destroyed but I may have a girl.


----------



## Medusa

P. cambridgeii female. She sealed herself into a large web chamber and this morning it was full of legs, lol.


----------



## MrsHaas

Both my p cambridgei and my emerald skeleton both molted successfully yay


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides sling surprised me with a molt.  It ate like a beast just 3 days ago.


----------



## tisha

My second T. violaceus sling finally molted! These tappies grow so fast... only 17 days from previous molt! :biggrin:


----------



## PanzoN88

One of my B. Albopilosum slings molted just a half an hour ago.


----------



## pyro fiend

A genic fem molted.. was 3.5-4" area now who knows shes scrunched xp


----------



## David VB

Just came home from work and saw a fresh mold with my female GBB


----------



## Versicolor19

N. tripepii sling molted today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tisha

A. geroldi sling finally molted!


----------



## cold blood

P. vitatta molted


----------



## Butterfliesdoku

My 3/8th of an inch B.vagans molted today! Looks to be about 3/4ths now but haven't measured yet


----------



## tisha

Female B. emilia molted, ~3" now.


----------



## BobGrill

P.cambridgei,  H.maculata,  OBT, C.darlingi,  A.juruensis.  Time to rehouse the OBT into its adult enclosure.


----------



## pyro fiend

pyro fiend said:


> A genic fem molted.. was 3.5-4" area now who knows shes scrunched xp


Correction measured molt was an even 4" and sold as female and pretty sure it is.. just seen her stretched out. Whew looks so good! So large ;p


----------



## Misty Day

Avicularia Versicolor #1 molted into 5th instar today.


----------



## Dizzle

*Two Sling Molts*

A. geniculata molted last night or maybe the night before. 



N. coloratovillosus molted last week, coming out now from it's burrow a little and ate a very small B. dubia. Very reclusive spider so far, sorry for crappy pic.


----------



## JacobInThLnchrm

*L. Hesperus Molt*

Cara Mia, my western black widow, just molted today... she had been refusing food for a while, and now I know why! She appears to be in perfect health now. This is her second molt since coming out of her final instar!:biggrin:


----------



## Zigana

G. pulchra molted an hour ago with some excellent growth as usual. Going to need to move to a larger enclosure. Wish my A. hentzi's would grow like my pulchras do.


----------



## GG80

I went to give my slings some water 30 minutes ago to find my 1/2" B. boehmei on its side, sure enough it's in the middle of a molt now. This is the second time it has molted without signs of heavy pre-molt. It wasn't even that shiny.


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Sp purple molted  soo cant wait to see it non white


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> P. Sp purple molted  soo cant wait to see it non white


I'm waiting for mine to molt, its bottom is very black and shiny but still wants food.


----------



## pyro fiend

awiec said:


> I'm waiting for mine to molt, its bottom is very black and shiny but still wants food.


How large is your phorm. I think now my lil guy _should_ be pushing 2in

Edit: i lied i checked molt and was 2" so should be 2.5-3 looks a bit bigger tho


----------



## goodyt

http://youtu.be/aJ8CfRujF4E 

You can see this little one's heartbeat in the middle.


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> How large is your phorm. I think now my lil guy _should_ be pushing 2in
> 
> Edit: i lied i checked molt and was 2" so should be 2.5-3 looks a bit bigger tho


Mine is 3 inch plus+ , of course I can't measure it cause it's so dang skittish and destroys the molts.


----------



## pyro fiend

awiec said:


> Mine is 3 inch plus+ , of course I can't measure it cause it's so dang skittish and destroys the molts.


awe no fun mines not skittish, tho he didnt like a light in his face for my picture a few hrs ago lol, but  he only distorys the sexing area [tho may have got it soon enough this time] such a pain when they destroy molts tho -.- i hate my suspected fem gbb for that. webs her molts up seemingly within hours... but i havnt got her to eat in over a month.. so ima flip if it dont molt soon


----------



## Oumriel

Busy weekend.  N.chromatus, GBB, B. smithi, 2 A. purpurea slings and 2 P. metallica.  My genic is still dragging her big booty around and should go by this weekend.  Was finally able to confirm sex on smithi and one of the metalllicas, both male.  My other metallica's dorsal stripe has lightened up with this molt but she shredded the abdomen part so I cant confirm if she is f for sure.


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> awe no fun mines not skittish, tho he didnt like a light in his face for my picture a few hrs ago lol, but  he only distorys the sexing area [tho may have got it soon enough this time] such a pain when they destroy molts tho -.- i hate my suspected fem gbb for that. webs her molts up seemingly within hours... but i havnt got her to eat in over a month.. so ima flip if it dont molt soon


My suspect male GBB flips his lid if I try to take the molts away from him, so by the time I get them they are useless, ah the joys of sexing ventrally. 

On topic, my M.balfouri molted sometime last week, I can never tell when it does, it just suddenly gets bigger.


----------



## Butterfliesdoku

Blue Fang molted, found molt outside of burrow this morning and my C.darlingi is currently molting.


----------



## gobey

P. Regalis #1 FINALLY MOLTED!

2nd molt in my care. Gotta be 1.5" or more. Closer to 2" maybe. But now he's decided to become a reclusive tarantula when before he was very keen to display himself. He won't eat either....

Frustrating little T.


----------



## Misty Day

5 inch p.regalis female molted. About 5.75 and sporting some faint purple highlights!


----------



## pyro fiend

WOOOOOO i just noticed my susp. Fem gbb sticking butt out her fave hole of her web tunnels.. started looking and deeeep in a web tunnel i see a molt wooot!  Was like 18 fasting days and 56 days from last molt whew took forever! Esp at 80deg -.-


----------



## cold blood

A. versicolor molted early this morning.  Judging my its pale complexion, I'd say it just finished up within the last hour. Was 1.25"


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Brachypelma boehmei, Lasiodora parahybana and a B.verdezi molted this morning. A Caturumi cf. argentinsus molted a few hours ago.


----------



## cold blood

P. irminia


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Remember the Hapalopus "Pumpkin Patch" I reported the moult for? Well, Due to the webbing, i never hot a relly good look at it. So earlier as i passed by, i noticed it beneath a sheet of webbing, on its back.

Yup, moulted out male. I really wasn't expecting it to mature so soon, but then, I'm totally unfamiliar with dwarf species,. I thought it had a little more growing to do. I took a better look at it and confirmed the presence of tibial hooks, and the palps transformed into boxing gloves aswell, so there is no mistake. Sigh. Well, I'm sure it won't be the only male out of the six new ones, but at least the rest have quite a bit of growing to do before I find out.


----------



## GG80

B. smithi sling molted early this morning, didn't grow much but looks around 3/4" DLS now.


----------



## cold blood

The second of my versicolor slings is just finishing up.


----------



## just1moreT

*my black spider molted*

Hard to beat a mature female Grammostola pulchra jet black ,shinny and good size


----------



## windscorpions1

B vagans spiderling molted earlier today. Found the little guy eating his molt afterwords. Seems like the red abdomen is finally showings some real color now too.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Just found my L. parahybana sling flipped again. This was a close call in a way. I was getting ready to open up the cup and toss in a mealworm when I noticed that it looked like the spider was on it's back. Close inspection revealed that to be the case. I had crushed the mealworm's head, so that wouldn't have been a problem, but I really don't like to disturb them in any fashion when they are moulting. I wouldn't have even picked the cup up if I had realized the spider had flipped over.
I really wasn't expecting it quite yet. It has only been a few days over a month and two weeks since the last one. Of course, the L.P.s do moult pretty regularly when they are slings I gather, so I shouldn't be surprised.
I'll report back later to let you know how it went. It must have just flipped, it isn't making the motions yet.

Edit: It has finished. I watched almost all of it and I'd estimate it took 40 minutes or so. Cant get a real close look at it until it is safe to do so, but it appears to have gone well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Holothele sp. Yanayaccu and Avicularia versicolor.


----------



## David VB

A little P. irminia and my juvi P. cambridgei


----------



## PanzoN88

The second of my three B. Albopilosum slings molted sometime today.


----------



## Medusa

Been away for about a week. Came home to see my L. violacoepes female had kicked out a shed. Sorry I missed that appearance. I haven't seen her since July. [emoji16] Also my P. murinus had a shed at the edge of the burrow.


----------



## cold blood

Following an elusive 3 weeks, my I. mira emerged from the trapdoor significantly larger.


----------



## scorpionchaos

Hapalopus sp columbia large sling molted this moring! Stunning colours just become more vivid with these little guys!


----------



## GG80

just1moreT said:


> Hard to beat a mature female Grammostola pulchra jet black ,shinny and good size


That is a beautiful looking spider in the photograph.


----------



## Zigana

A. genic molted.


----------



## Misty Day

A.Versicolor molted, finally got some adult colors! Still kind of blue,but the abdomens a deep red. About 2.5 inch now.


----------



## ArachnoFreak666

finally one of my Ts have molted while in my care! my B. boehmei molted and i have a question that most people ask after a molt, female or male?? 

pics:


----------



## Lucy Lambaste

My A. Avicularia molted about 3 weeks ago. She has been a pet web since August. I finally couldn't take it anymore and had to gently prod her out so I could see! She went from about 3" to 4". 
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/db/91/d1/db91d19d738cd26cfa85c85666986964.jpg

Here's her Graveyard enclosure:
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/6d/5a/ff/6d5afff47a9a9de0a7a8a953455d6292.jpg


----------



## Enn49

One of my LPs just moulted


----------



## ArachnoFreak666

*B. boehmei*

my B. boehmei molted today not sure if male or female though??


----------



## pyro fiend

ArachnoFreak666 said:


> my B. boehmei molted today not sure if male or female though??
> 
> View attachment 132001


open the abd a lil and we could tell better ;P


----------



## ArachnoFreak666

pyro fiend said:


> open the abd a lil and we could tell better ;P


ive tried... its all smushed up though and I don't want to break it all apart in an attempt to do that. it took me forever just to get it to the way it is now.


----------



## pyro fiend

ArachnoFreak666 said:


> ive tried... its all smushed up though and I don't want to break it all apart in an attempt to do that. it took me forever just to get it to the way it is now.


what i do is i use the bristols of the paint brush for coaxing and open it.. iv also used cotton swabs[Q-tips] and even tooth picks to spread it.. my first one i actually spread with a unbent paper clip. did the job. but i prefer the brush now so much easier


----------



## ArachnoFreak666

pyro fiend said:


> what i do is i use the bristols of the paint brush for coaxing and open it.. iv also used cotton swabs[Q-tips] and even tooth picks to spread it.. my first one i actually spread with a unbent paper clip. did the job. but i prefer the brush now so much easier


I don't have brushes, but I have paper clips and cotton swabs.. thanks ill try to spread it out more when I get home from work and ill post a new pic.


----------



## MrsHaas

I think you should save up the molts so you can see the growth and color progress from sling to maturity... Also that pic seems to blurry to tell if it's male of female to me. Maybe someone's got a better eye


----------



## Versicolor19

B. albo sling molted yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

My little N. chromatus just finished, hopefully its larger then 1/2" now


----------



## pyro fiend

B. boehmei showing some new threads..  took long enough ^_^ others in premolt too yay


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides sling molted this evening, should be a solid inch after this one.


----------



## Kinkyskink

Got a versi two weeks ago and thought it looked awfully dark and just found it molted. Cute little blue sling.


----------



## Medusa

My little E. murinus molted in burrow and must have had a problem, because he didn't make it. [emoji22] Got him as a .25" sling and he had made it to almost 2".


----------



## GG80

L.p sling molted last night. He's gone from 0.5" to 1.25" DLS in 3 molts over a 5 month period.


----------



## tisha

B. emilia (3+"), B. smithi(3+"), B. vagans(5+") and H. longimanus molted!


----------



## ArachnoFreak666

A. geniculata molted last night will post a pic of the molt when I get home so you guy can help me sex it


----------



## pyro fiend

G. Pulchripes molted now 1" area..  "just grow! Already!" Lmao


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami molted last night. Can't wait to see it out...which it hardly ever is.


----------



## Medusa

M. cabocla and P. regalis


----------



## cold blood

P. cambridgei molted late this afternoon...was 3"


----------



## Butterfliesdoku

My 2.5" LP molted today, haven't remeasured yet. Sexed female via molt!


----------



## VenomousMe

Catching up...B.boehmi sling, LD sling, 2 obt slings, h.lividium adult female, adult F LP (8"  2 versi slings all in last week or so. Just want to add I wish P. murinus kept the fuzzy blue sling legs into adulthood...poppin colors!


----------



## pyro fiend

VenomousMe said:


> Just want to add I wish P. murinus kept the fuzzy blue sling legs into adulthood...poppin colors!


Cmon venomous. You should know better then that.. you cant tease us with words and no pic!!

Besides no pic no proof


----------



## VenomousMe

pyro fiend said:


> Cmon venomous. You should know better then that.. you cant tease us with words and no pic!!
> 
> Besides no pic no proof




Hopefully for Christmas I'll get a camera that does them justice  The one I have now...no, just no.


----------



## pyro fiend

VenomousMe said:


> Hopefully for Christmas I'll get a camera that does them justice  The one I have now...no, just no.


Even a 1mp camera will do... again no pics no proof


----------



## tisha

T. violaceus #2, B. smithi #1 and both new M. balfouri slings molted!


----------



## pyro fiend

N. Chromatus molted pushin 3-3.25"  snap this must be another guy hes shooting up in size quicker then any of my other Ts xD


----------



## ArachnoFreak666

*B. smithi molted today. male or female?*

found out that my B. smithi molted today when i came home from work. what do you guys think, male or female?


----------



## archaeosite

My _L. parahybana_ sling molted today!

First sign of premolt: a shiny, black spot on the abdomen on 11/16.
Body and legs became progressively darker.
Molted today, 11/24, between 8:00am and 9:30am.
1/2" to 3/4".


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

If I had a post for every molt I would have thousands of 10's of thousands , my A genic molted and she is 100% female I think hurray !!


----------



## pyro fiend

Cought B. smithi fresh from a molt, still on her back.. was 3" x3 thinking female..  confirmation pending for others imput


----------



## Enn49

Two of my H. incei moulted today, Yoda and Trini.


----------



## Feriat

My T. stirmi is currently molting, just got it two days ago


----------



## Versicolor19

H. sp. colombia small molted today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend

p. cambridgei molted. looks like irminia did as well also g. rosea _SHOULD_ pop while im at work ^_^ woo molt city


----------



## Beary Strange

I had two molts this week that brought good news. One of my C.elegans molted and appears to be female, possibly an adult. And my mystery tarantula is a mystery no more. It also molted and after I got a good look at it, I'm 90% certain it's a C.fimbriatus. That's still way off from M.balfouri, but I'm glad to at least be on the track to ID'ing it.


----------



## pyro fiend

Belle Fury said:


> That's still way off from M.balfouri, but I'm glad to at least be on the track to ID'ing it.


 hah just a _little_ ways off from balfouri lmao


----------



## Enn49

My little Cyriopagopus schioedtei has just moulted


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

Female A brock/genic short band just molted 2 days ago, she got a lot bigger than my Carpace LP. LP still looks like a sub adult though at 6.7"  Hurray !!! She is closer to adult size.

---------- Post added 11-28-2014 at 10:58 PM ----------




Enn49 said:


> My little Cyriopagopus schioedtei has just moulted


Were do u find those In USA?? I used to have one and it did not do so well. Maybe Space heater dryed it out too much.. I no longer us that heater its temp gage cooked my Ts,. It was not accurate,. It heated my T room 15 degreez above its gage. Same heater ROb C used, and suggested. He petted a Af king baboon once, Did he want to get bitten? I did that to smaller baboons but no 7-8" ones.


----------



## GG80

A. genic sling molted last night. It's around the 3/4" mark now and showing slight white bands on the legs.


----------



## pyro fiend

Ld finally molted xD unknown size prob 3.75-4"


----------



## Enn49

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Were do u find those In USA?? I used to have one and it did not do so well. Maybe Space heater dryed it out too much.. I no longer us that heater its temp gage cooked my Ts,. It was not accurate,. It heated my T room 15 degreez above its gage. Same heater ROb C used, and suggested. He petted a Af king baboon once, Did he want to get bitten? I did that to smaller baboons but no 7-8" ones.


I'm in the UK, so sorry I can't help. I haven't seen it since it moulted, in fact I've barely seen it since I got it but it has the most amazing tunnel system.


----------



## cold blood

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Were do u find those In USA??


They're not too difficult to locate, I think jamies just listed some and they come up at other dealers and in the classifieds with at least some regularity.  

Friggin' gorgeous t, I will own one, one day.


----------



## Medusa

B. albiceps sling that I've had for months and months. Same size, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

P.cambridgei sling number 3 molted this morning. Now I'm just waiting on three of my Avics, who have all been in premolt for the longest time now.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu chromatus molted today!


----------



## RussoTuristo

GBB sling just finished molting. It had webbed a hide for itself over the last few weeks, but in the end decided to molt in plain sight. Go figure.


----------



## miserykills

Just saw my N chromatus start molting. It's the first time I've seen one of my tarantulas in the process of molting instead of just finding out after. Very happy about it! Will post pics as soon as it is out of its hide.


----------



## pyro fiend

B. Boemei molted yay close to 3"   also got a look at gbb#2 ..my suspected female.. who molted not long back out in the open (4th time sense in my care..) "shes" now as big as my male.. my suspections may be wrong  pushin 4" and rly leggy. No hooks tho and molts are in her caves of silk so no confirming xs super leggy tho... xs oh well lovely guy either way


----------



## cold blood

LD just finished up...was just over an inch, maybe 1.25".


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

A anax 5" female molted , she is my second adult T to molt this week hurray !!


----------



## Kinkyskink

Woohoo! Got another molt today. My little Purpurea molted, the other one should be close behind! Looks about 2"!


----------



## awiec

P.metallica molted, it didn't gain much as this one likes to grow as slow as my G.puchripes


----------



## Enn49

One of my l. parahybanas has moulted and it looks like it's male so now instead of being nicknamed just Mole I can now call him Mr Mole.


----------



## pyro fiend

G. Rosea fem molted.. just after i was running my mouth about her too xD


----------



## lalberts9310

My P. Irminia juvie molted today. About 2.5" in legspan now. The colours are coming through nicely.:giggle:

View attachment 132508


----------



## MrsHaas

Couldn't get a pic thru all the webbing but, Webster, my gbb molted this morning! Yay


----------



## BobGrill

MrsHaas said:


> Couldn't get a pic thru all the webbing but, Webster, my gbb molted this morning! Yay


Its very difficult for me to get a clear picture of my OBT or GBB because of this. It just looks like a big white blurry mass. I'm not sure if there's a way around that but it's one fallback to having heavy webbers.


----------



## MrsHaas

Yes I know! I usually spend hours trying to get the molts out lol


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I was giving my spiders a bit of mist before retiring for the night, and when I popped the lid to the E. campestratus cup, I was ready to pull the mist bottle trigger when I noticed it had flipped over. it is 4:30 AM, but now I'll just wait until the deed is done because I'd just lay in bed wondering how it was going anyway. So I'll report back after it has finished, fingers are crossed for an uneventful moult.
I think every one of mine has moulted in the early AM when I've been ready to call it a night.


----------



## Zigana

G. Pulchra molted, all went well.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I waited nearly two hours. I was a smidge concerned, as the other slings had always finished in around 45 minutes or so. But I had to crash. When I got up, I checked and the Campestratus seemed fine. Fine enough to scurry to its tunnel when I picked up the cup. Which I regretted doing, I forgot that it is the most shy of the group.


----------



## Mk6Adam

*P. metallica*

I recently ordered a P. metallica from Ken a week or two ago and on Monday I was out all day on a date with my girlfriend. I got home to the pleasant surprise of my little friend mid-molt. The better news is that the first blue hue finally began to show. These T's are absolutely beautiful. Truly an amazing sight. 

Sorry I didn't post this on Monday when it happened.


----------



## gobey

A. avic finally molted 2 days ago...

MM... 

He was my 2nd T... Got him 5 days after my 1st. 

I'll miss him when he goes.


----------



## Medusa

B. albiceps, E. truculentus, and I. mira, slings all. Busy weekend! [emoji6]


----------



## BobGrill

augacephalus ezendami sling molted. I haven't seen it out in the open yet, so no idea how big it was.


----------



## Kinkyskink

Three for one molt! Had two avic slings and my GBB molt in the last 24 hours! Huzahhh!!! One more spider to go!


----------



## tisha

A. geroldi sling molted yesterday, suspect male, now at ~2".
A. sp "Amazonica"(?) just molted, now I'm sure its female, now at ~3.25"


----------



## Whaagh

My B. Smithi molted last night, sat for more than a hour watching the entire process its amazing!  here is a pic this morning after molt:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Versicolor19

A. versi sling finally molted last night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashton

P. cambridgei hooked out. Yesterday my 1.5" versi molted into almost 2 inches.


----------



## z32upgrader

My little female B. vagans molted yesterday, and my C fimbriatus molted today!


----------



## Medusa

I see my T. gigas has kicked out a shed. He's been holed up since his last molt in August. Hope he shows himself more often this time.


----------



## Versicolor19

P. cambridgei finally molted, put on some good size too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

Good week for the P. cam's it seems.  One of mine molted yesterday morning.  Looks to be at least 3.5".  Going to re house soon, I hope to get a good ventral look at that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My big male LP molted late last night.  Still immature thankfully.

[video=youtube;CLP4LgDt2nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLP4LgDt2nc[/video]


----------



## MarkmD

Had my female LP molt two days ago, she must be around 7" but will measure her properly in a few days.


----------



## sandybanjo

A. versi sling molted for the third time I've had it in my collection. Very healthy! I will rehouse it when it's a little stronger.

Also, had a P. murinus ("Nasty") molt three days ago. It's about 2 1/2" now.

Well, then, my G. sp. Formosa molted four days ago and is 3" now.  

Uh, another one! Last week,  L. parahybana molted....5".


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I was going to take a picture of the G. pulchripes sling for the purpose of another thread and noted that it looked a little odd. It wasn't flipped, so I was just a little concerned, but it wasn't in a death-curl either, so I didn't hit the panic button. I returned to find it flipped with it's back against the wall of it's deli cup and working on its moult. It didn't take long, though I was a little unsure if it chose the best method to execute the task. I won't take a good look for at least a couple of days, but I think it got out of all of its old exoskeleton okay.

Just two more to go to complete the second set of moulting cycles since I received the group, the B. smithi and the A. geniculata. My money is on the genic being next, but it could be weeks or even a month or two for either of them. There is also the Hapalopus pumpkin patch, but it hooked out last moult, so I'm not eager for it to moult again anytime soon.


----------



## tisha

1 of 2 M. balfouri slings molted to 4i.


----------



## BobGrill

P.murinus. Here's a few ventral shots I got a few days after. Still unsure of the gender.


----------



## Versicolor19

L. Difficilis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tisha

Couple of slings molted, an A. versicolor and T. violaceus #1.


----------



## Zigana

A. avic molted.


----------



## Versicolor19

B. vagans molted today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzoN88

One of my B. Albopilosum slings molted yesterday.


----------



## awiec

A.braunshauseni molted Sunday morning was a surprise too, just ate a few hours prior.


----------



## MrsHaas

My teeny p cam sling just molted - had a hell of a time finding the molt lol!!



--J.Haas


----------



## tisha

T. violaceus #2 and M. balfouri #1.


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans just molted.   Was about an inch, maybe a touch more.


----------



## BobGrill

A.diversipes and P.cambridgei molted today.


----------



## Medusa

Chilobrachys fimbriatus. I love it when my obligate burrowers come up to toss out their shed. [emoji6]


----------



## TarantulaGuy24

My Sun tiger just molted today! 3.5 inches now i'd suspect


----------



## BobGrill

Another P.cambridgei molt today.


----------



## Zigana

G. pulchra molted. I have another one in premolt.


----------



## BobGrill

The biggest cambridgei sling so far:


----------



## z32upgrader

My tiny Heterothele gabonensis molted today.  It's probably up to 1/4" now.


----------



## RubiconRider

My Green bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) molted today!


----------



## BobGrill

A. Amazonica molted.


----------



## pyro fiend

Watched my lil versi molt 12/18 so tiny so pretty cant wait till its older tho.


----------



## tisha

Female B. emilia just finished molting.


----------



## Zigana

Twenty five of my A. hentzi slings FINALLY molted. My gosh these things are extremely slow growing. Got maybe a mm growth after molt...Ughhh. I'll have grandchildren and they'll be out of the toddler stage before these A. hentzi are juveniles. Good thing I'm releasing all of them but a few in June in their local native area. Think G. porteri are slow growing? G. porteri as ewls are as big as if not bigger then A. hentzi is now at 4 months old. My G. porteri are 1st instar now and will be 2nd instar soon, at that time it looks they will be double, maybe triple, the size of the hentzi. To be fair the hentzi is hatched extremely small compared to the size of the porteri but I sense that my porteri's are going to make good growth progress with each upcoming molt. My G. pulchras are also growing with leaps in size with each molt. Needless to say my Grammostola are the favorite of my collection. The A. genic is another one of mine that is growing well with each molt.


----------



## cold blood

P. vittata molted last night.   Looks to be a good 3.75" and is now thicker.


----------



## Dizzle

B. albopilosum molted probably last night or night before, found the exoskeleton today. She crumbled it up with some substrate, blocking the mouth of her burrow. Have not seen the spider yet.


----------



## Versicolor19

N. tripepii molted this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

*.*

H. mac sling molted yesterday.   My largest N. chromatus molted while I was at work today and one of my tiny slings molted yesterday.


----------



## jtipton

My B. emilia and one of my G. pulchra molted today. B. emilia went from 3/4" to just over 1" and the G. pulchra went from 1" to approx. 1 1/4. I have a B. smithi and 2 more G. pulchra in pre-molt at the moment. I hope that they each gain a nice amount afterwards.


----------



## TarantulaGuy84

Had a T. Gigas sling 1 1/2-2" molt yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76

P. fasciata 4" - molting right now


----------



## Misty Day

Found my N.Chromatus flipped at 12:02am today, 25th of December, been waiting ages for this one to molt and it's an amazing early Xmas gift!


----------



## pyro fiend

Lp molted this morning  gosh wasnt s/he in a straw last month? Lol Now is pushint 4.5" xD


----------



## TarantulaGuy84

Had my female Lampropelma Nigerrimum molt early this morning. She looks to be about 3".


----------



## BobGrill

C.darlingi. They're all deciding to molt now.


----------



## awiec

My P.vitatta and E.murinus ended the molt party a few days ago


----------



## Mariner1

P. vittata, P. rufilata, P. formaosa and my little P. regalis. Who grew his 4 legs back and now has 8 legs again. YES!


----------



## Martin1975

My Lasiodora Parahybana confirmed by photo premolt size 8inches DLS,can't wait to see her new size.


----------



## cold blood

I. mira tossed out a molt last night...was about1"


----------



## jtipton

My B. smithi molted yesterday. It hasn't come out of it's hide for me to see it fully yet but it looks like it gained quite a bit of size. It was at 1 1/4" and has been in pre-molt for about a month.


----------



## cold blood

P. regalis just finished up.  Was 2"


----------



## pyro fiend

P.sp purple molted.. was 3"  im rly bad at sexing.. i feel i destroy small molts period. And with toying with new scope.. i butchered it.. but looks male x( not gona mark it as possible yet tho.. next molt ill send to kelly ig maybe a for sure xs


----------



## Misty Day

The first of my trio A.Versicolors molted into 6th instar today.


----------



## cold blood

Both A. urticans molted today....within hours of on another...both were about 1" before.


----------



## IHeartTs

My juvie lp molted last week and my juvie a genic just molted today. It had a viable molt i could lool at , it is male. Thing grew like an inch.


----------



## BobGrill

GBB


----------



## pyro fiend

GBB was molted out this morning unkown size didnt wana bother him too much.. scared him a bit when adding water in his dish and seen his eboli.. another MM gbb and a female who doesnt look near molt [and isnt according to sellers records]  good thing i got one ready for a loan XD


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. iheringi flipped onto its back just now. It picked a very appropriate date to finally do it!


----------



## cold blood

Just caught my P. nigricolor on her back.  While she was laying there I was finally able to get a measurement, she WAS 3.75"....can't wait to see her stretch her new legs.  I'm expecting the orange to be gone from her rump, too.

A P. cancerides also just finished.


----------



## Medusa

Little G. pulchripes that never seems to grow or eat, or get any larger after a molt.


----------



## TarantulaGuy84

Had a unsexed b. Vagans molt, is about 2"  

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## BobGrill

P.irminia and A.juruensis both molted overnight.


----------



## cold blood

My little B. albiceps who never eats, molts or grows...molted this morning.   Growth again, appears to be minimal.


----------



## BobGrill

E.cyanognathus molted.


----------



## Methal

1inch obt finally molted. 
Sometime between 6am and lunch. Must have been a fast molt. 

How soon should I toss a cricket in there?


----------



## cold blood

Methal said:


> 1inch obt finally molted.
> Sometime between 6am and lunch. Must have been a fast molt.
> 
> How soon should I toss a cricket in there?


Wait about a week.  As long as 2 weeks (or more) for adults.   Fangs need to harden, they should appear black when fully hardened.


----------



## tisha

B. smithi and B. boehmei slings molted.


----------



## BobGrill

B.smithi. Gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zigana

A. genic molted.


----------



## pyro fiend

Well so much for shiny butts to molt.. this is a first for me.. fed her yesterday because thought she had a week or so befor her molt.. whent to check this morning to remove any uneaten oray....first pic was late day (5pmish) 12/31. Next img 1/3  430am and last 2 a hr or ao ago...






















Added: better pic after shes rested a lil n hardened a bit


----------



## Zigana

More of my A. hentzi molted, 34 of the little rascals molted over the last couple of days. I have around 60 more left to molt.


----------



## Medusa

My little A. versicolor sling. I pulled the shed and then noticed an amputated leg near another part of the tube web. Looks like he may have lost a (new) leg. He's pretty well hidden, so I can't assess the situation yet. I know he can grow a new one.


----------



## annanlove19

I might have a molt today, I'm not sure! My B. albo Daniel has been in premolt for a while now, and when I fed him yesterday I noticed that he'd made a web mat on the floor of his hide (so exciting!!). On the other hand, he did eat. He's been pretty much living in his hide for the past couple of weeks and has made snowballs of substrate at both ends (half a hollow log) so it's really hard to see in. I saw him out this morning, but he was really close to his hide and went back in as soon as he saw me coming over, so I couldn't tell if he was bigger/darker/etc. He'll be my first T to molt so I'm really nervous and excited and dfksdhfkjh and have no idea what I'm doing all at once. It's quite the experience xD


----------



## Ellenantula

Maybe my G _pulchripes_ sling molted, but I can't find a molt (unless I tear up his burrow looking for one, which I refuse to do).  He refused food all last week (still a sling -- maybe 1.5" maybe 1.75") and would usually eat daily if I'd let him.  He spent 5 or 6 days being burrowed, had both entrances blocked with substrate. To be honest, I started smelling inside his vents in case he had died in there. (sigh).  Good news, he was sitting on top of his hide out in the open about an hour ago.  Then a few minutes ago he was on his enclosure wall and I peeked at his fangs, they look, um, not black (but not white/pale either).  I can't really tell if he looks any bigger.  Maybe he's a 1/4" bigger, maybe not. i really don't know.  I'll chart him as a "maybe molted" for my records and keep an eye on his fangs before offering food again.


----------



## problemchildx

Ellenantula said:


> Maybe my G _pulchripes_ sling molted, but I can't find a molt (unless I tear up his burrow looking for one, which I refuse to do).  He refused food all last week (still a sling -- maybe 1.5" maybe 1.75") and would usually eat daily if I'd let him.  He spent 5 or 6 days being burrowed, had both entrances blocked with substrate. To be honest, I started smelling inside his vents in case he had died in there. (sigh).  Good news, he was sitting on top of his hide out in the open about an hour ago.  Then a few minutes ago he was on his enclosure wall and I peeked at his fangs, they look, um, not black (but not white/pale either).  I can't really tell if he looks any bigger.  Maybe he's a 1/4" bigger, maybe not. i really don't know.  I'll chart him as a "maybe molted" for my records and keep an eye on his fangs before offering food again.


Yeah.. I'm actually kinda worried about my g pulchripes sling. He's been burrowed DEEP in his enclosure. These guys can really dig. It's my fault for giving a sling like 6 inches of substrate though. I'm about to throw food in there and wait to see what happens since he has been in there a couple weeks now.

Anyway, my A. purpurea molted last night. Can't see it through the tube web really but looks a little bit bigger. Still only about 1 inch though.


----------



## Ellenantula

problemchildx said:


> Yeah.. I'm actually kinda worried about my g pulchripes sling. He's been burrowed DEEP in his enclosure. These guys can really dig. It's my fault for giving a sling like 6 inches of substrate though.


I feel your pain!  Mine doesn't have quite that much substrate but he definitely burrowed deep.  He's in a 5"X5"X6" acrylic enclosure with maybe 2.5 inches substrate. But his burrow is under his hide, and he sided up the hide's sides -- increasing that burrow size immensely.  Maybe my enclosure is too big for such a little fellow.  And when they cover their burrow entrances with substrate, you can't even peek in on them.  
My OBT burrowed for molting, but he would come out within a few hours, stretching (showing off) his new longer legs.  So I never doubted when the OBT molted.  Plus, an OBT gains a lot of size after molting, these G _pulchripes_ seem to grow so darn slow anyway!
Good luck -- I hope yours is okay in there, maybe he's just pondering existentialism or something and needed some "alone time."
(And, I do recommend the "sniff" test through the vent holes -- sure reassured me).


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Heh! I rehoused my LP sling a while back. I included a nice half of a seashell for a hide. It burrowed further beneath it, sinking it into the substrate and it is now a roof for the spider's underground lair. I think it may be getting ready to moult, or perhaps already has but who knows? At first I was able to see it through the side and bottom of the container but it pulled down the shades.

Anyway, my A genic moulted between 2 and 4 AM this morning. I had a concern with its positioning, which caused me to post an inquiry in the questions forums, but it came through it alright. I just hit the panic button because I thought the spider may have needed a lesson in physics before choosing its moulting spot.


----------



## Bipolar Spider

Zigana said:


> A. genic molted.


This + OBT


----------



## cold blood

problemchildx said:


> Yeah.. I'm actually kinda worried about my g pulchripes sling. He's been burrowed DEEP in his enclosure. These guys can really dig. It's my fault for giving a sling like 6 inches of substrate though. I'm about to throw food in there and wait to see what happens since he has been in there a couple weeks now.


It shouldn't be a worry, I'm sure your pulchripes is loving the depth of the sub it has.   Really makes em feel comfortable.   If you're not sure, put a pre-killed cricket at the mouth of the burrow, this way you don't have to worry about a live one in its catacombs while it molts.

Ellen, if you're not sure, look at the rump, pre and post molt rumps look very, very different as they are smaller and fuzzier and not as dark.   


Oh yeah, another little N. chromatus molted. Its chromatus #15 in my records.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

cold blood said:


> Ellen, if you're not sure, look at the rump, pre and post molt rumps look very, very different as they are smaller and fuzzier and not as dark.


I just couldn't tell -- his rump looked same size/color, to me, but more fuzzy than shiny.  I didn't notice a plump ab prior to his burrowing.  Looking through my records, he may have been in his burrow longer than I first suggested -- he last ate Dec 24th -- everything offered since then I had to retrieve.
I searched and found a newly molted b lat juvie and offered it and he grabbed it and is eating it with gusto.  He was eating it outside his burrow until he decided I was watching too closely and then he took it inside to enjoy in private.  I lean towards thinking he did molt, but I really don't know.  Didn't grow much if he did. It's marked officially in his records as a "maybe."  lol


----------



## tisha

Freshly molted female B. boehmei, ~2.75"


----------



## cold blood

Came home from plowing snow last night to find one of my little N. chromatus had molted....as had one of the A. versicolor and my P. irminia.   Good morning indeed.


----------



## pyro fiend

B.boehmei molted looks like was yesterday afternoon as fangs arent white  yay 1 molt closer to not being a mole


----------



## tisha

Both M. balfouri slings molted.


----------



## Zigana

G. pulchra molted this morning. Grew from 1-3/4" to 2-1/4".


----------



## EODviper

My B. Smithi molted last night. Went from 1.5 to 2.5 inches


----------



## cold blood

C. marshalli #4 molted


----------



## Medusa

P. pulcher kicked out its shed today.


----------



## annanlove19

Katie, my a. genic sling, molted yesterday! It was both out of the blue and my first molt, and she didn't even give me time to worry. I came into my room to take a nap, checked on her, and she was on her back with her molt on the wall of her tub! Definitely a strange molting position, not quite sure what happened, and she flipped, took it down, and stood on top of it before I could get a good picture, of course. But here she is (standing on her molt):




I didn't want to disturb her so it's a bit of a shitty pic, but stiiiiiill!! She was about half an inch, I'd say now at least 3/4ths if not a little bigger! Measuring and better pics when she's hardened <3


----------



## pyro fiend

G. Pulchripes molted this morning finaly.. took long enough xD may be 1.25 now


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus sling #10 molted this morning


----------



## lalberts9310

Awww just caught my P. Irminia molting! My first time seeing a T molt, super cool!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

The parahybana went subsurface a couple weeks ago, so I can't pinpoint the date, but today I noticed its burrow had been reopened. Later I noticed a few legs of a moult protruding from the pile of dirt next to the hole, so I guess I'll record today as the approximate moult date, though it has probably been at least a few days ago. I still haven't seen the spider itself, but I'm guessing that I'll see an increase in size.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I got a look at it, and as expected there was a noticeable size increase. Couldn't get a photo, so in lieu of that, here is an exuvium progress shot.

Let to right: 09-28-2014
                 11-14-2014
                 01-09-2015


----------



## Bipolar Spider

lalberts9310 said:


> Awww just caught my P. Irminia molting! My first time seeing a T molt, super cool!


Congrats on your first molt!


----------



## pyro fiend

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I got a look at it, and as expected there was a noticeable size increase. Couldn't get a photo, so in lieu of that, here is an exuvium progress shot.
> 
> Let to right: 09-28-2014
> 11-14-2014
> 01-09-2015


well it looks like hes finally turning into a "big hairy spider" XD  kinda missing when mine was that size.. take my LD and trade me [mines like 3-3.5 lol]

---------- Post added 01-10-2015 at 03:13 AM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> Awww just caught my P. Irminia molting! My first time seeing a T molt, super cool!


interesting isnt it?  iv seen it twice.. not as exciting after first time but neat at the least XD  first time im pretty sure my heart was about to explode last time [yesterday] was kinda a "meh thats cool" maybe cuz it was a 1" tho?


----------



## Zigana

Thirty-three more A. hentzi slings molted.


----------



## pyro fiend

N. chromatus gave me a surprize molt early this morning


----------



## MrDave

Went to check on my 1.25 inch LP that looked like it was about to pop - no change. Glanced at my A. versicolor (1 inch sling) and it had molted. Not more than 3 hours since it was walking around its web, spidering, and its old skin was lying there and it was having a sip in its water dish. Quite a surprise.


----------



## tisha

My female T. violaceus #1 molted.


----------



## cold blood

Just discovered that N. coloratovillisus molted last night...as did C. marshalli #5 (one of my favorite marshalli slings)


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor #2 molted into 5th instar, meanwhile it's two siblings are already 6th instar. I love keeping siblings and watching them have completely different growth rates.


----------



## tisha

Suspect male A. geroldi just molted, will check the molt tonight.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Molted sometime between 15:30 and 23:00 yesterday. Everythings still intact and when she has moved she's been sluggish but otherwise good. Happy that our first Ts first (in our care) molt has gone well =)



Still 'hardening'



And the left overs...in the most awkward place evar lol


----------



## tisha

Female P. ornata finally molted


----------



## cold blood

Female P. striata molted yesterday....looks beautiful...except for the piece of exo caught on its underside

N. chromatus #3 molted last night....as did OBT #2.  Wow, it looks really orange!


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #2 molted as well.

As did P. cambridgei #1   Looks to be over the 4" mark.


----------



## scorpionchaos

C.cyaneopubescens from 1/2 to 3/4


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. ornata molted overnight.


----------



## Drache

My genic kid did - yesterday actually - and I saw it happening, and now you can really start to see the markings on the legs.


----------



## cold blood

P. fasciata #3 molted today.


----------



## CobaltRose

My B.Albo (first tarantula) molted in my care for the first time today! So awesome. Feel kinda proud of my little spidey. <3


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles

B.vagans Passed On Due To Bad Molt  But I Had A Great Molt From The T.Stirmi!


----------



## tisha

Juvie Female P. cambridgei and A. versicolor sling.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

My B. smithi snuck one in on me last night, its second since I received it. I knew it was in pre-moult, but I wasn't really looking for it to happen just yet. I had decided to change out its water lid as it seemed to be evaporating(or maybe leaking ) a bit quickly. I noticed that the leg bands were more pronounced and that it's abdomen was different, but it really didn't register as I was a little preoccupied with getting the spider to move out of the way. Which I never would have done if I had realized it had moulted. Only after I put the lid on and was placing the container back in place did I notice that there was an exuvium in there with the spider, on the opposite side of the container. It had already been on the move, so I'm confident that the short disturbance I gave it caused no harm, but still...DOH!

Here is the difference in exuvium sizes, with two months and twenty-four days between the two moults.


----------



## cold blood

Sweet penny!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Thanks. Notice the darkening, it's in pre-moult. I'm hoping for a noticeable size increase. At least a quarter. I'm not holding my breath though, they are notoriously slow-growers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc

My L. parahybana molted today (well... yesterday, but I havent gone to sleep, so it's still Saturday to me), and I got to confirm it as female!


----------



## tisha

Female T. violaceus #2 molted.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus molted...was just over an inch....molted only 26 days and 3 meals from its last molt.

My largest A. ezendami molted as well.   Was maybe 2.5", maybe a bit larger...I wish I had better viewing of it.....can't wait till both are out for me to see.


----------



## Angel Minkov

My P. rufilata also moulted today. Was waiting for the little bugger to moult since 25.12.2014 when I bought it. It was already in pre-moult. Wonder what took it so long :/


----------



## Drache

the larger one of my G.pulchripes kids


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor molted and got some adult colors. Went from 3 inches to 3.5-4"?


View attachment 133745


----------



## Tarantula Fangs

My H. Lividum and A. Anax both did today, I must be doing something right, haha. >


----------



## tisha

Female A. sp. "Amazonica"(?) molted and more adult colors now.


----------



## miss moxie

One of my Pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" slings molted sometime during the night! Everything looks good from what I can see so far. And I _may_ have seen a lady-flap inside the exo's abdomen. I'm not putting too much stock in it, it's a small exo, but I'll keep hoping until next molt.


----------



## just1moreT

Looks good moxie congrats I got to get back into pampho's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

While I expected my A.velutina to molt today, I got a surprise from the P.muticus, it jumped from 1.25 to close to 2 inches. For those of you not in the know, a few mm's is the "norm" for these things and I am just so excited to share.


----------



## Biollantefan54

My juvenile male H. incei molted today....still not mature!!!


----------



## GG80

Just had a quick look at my slings and have found my 1" A. genic on his back freshly molted and my 1.25" L. p's carapace has just popped. I'll be on edge for an hour or so now.


----------



## just1moreT

*A bicoloratum*

My male A bicoloratum got his new suit I have a female for him when his time comes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

just1moreT said:


> Looks good moxie congrats I got to get back into pampho's


EVERYONE needs more Pamphos!!!



One of my little N. chromatus slings molted yesterday...today I was surprised by a nice quick molt from my B. vagans...was 1.25", maybe a touch more.

---------- Post added 01-24-2015 at 08:42 PM ----------

H. mac surprised me with a quick 34 day molt, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT

Had another molt today just found.My Aphonopelma moderatum matured now he had a definite change of color.I always like it when they turn completely different than they color they where,now if I just had a mature female


----------



## annanlove19

I did I did!! My B. albiceps sling molted, her first with me and my very second molt! I'm so proud of my bby <333

...also lucky as all get-out. I have a hip injury and can barely walk, but Sundays are feeding days, so I gave everyone their meal a couple hours ago. Emma got a cricket, as usual; I've been thinking her abdomen looked big but I am impossible at telling about premolts, so I figured I'd give her a small one and check in frequently. I just did a check and there she was! Lying on her back, stretching her legs, molt up against the side of the deli cup. The cricket was on its back in her water dish 90% dead. I veeeery carefully fished it out, steering clear of her, and all looks good!

Pre-cricket-removal pic:




I'm such a proud spider mama :') Of course I know I had nothing to do with it, but my baby molted all on her own (obvs) adfhakjsdhfjh

(the name Emma and the use of female pronouns are, of course, random until she's big enough to be sexed)


----------



## pyro fiend

checked the T's befor work and B. smithi fem and LD both sporting new threads


----------



## cold blood

C. marshalli #1 is just finishing up.

N. chromatus #9 is also finishing up.

My largest P. cam female is mid-molt...was a little over 5"


----------



## Misty Day

B.Vagans 4' female finished molting. Didn't gain much size but got a lot stockier.


----------



## Mariner1

My GBB gave me a surprise molt last night. I hope to see some adult colors! Very leggy, still hoping for a girl.


----------



## tisha

M. balfouri sling #1 and #2 molted.


----------



## brezo

My L. parahybana molted! And she gained alot on size!


----------



## David VB

A. geniculata with fresh clothes


----------



## pyro fiend

David VB said:


> A. geniculata with fresh clothes


Looks like youv got urself a pretty lil lady


----------



## David VB

Yes, i saw it too    Very happy with her


----------



## Blue Jaye

It was a good day for molting in my T room , G. Pulchra , A.ezendami, P.met sling gained almost an inch woohoo and 35 
M.balfouri slings molted


----------



## Sydney A

Me me! My first ever molt. My A.Geniculata sling is a bit bigger and showing some leg stripes. I'm a proud mama.


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my two tiny S. calceatum slings molted overnight!  Now the pressure is on for the other one.


----------



## Mariner1

My A. genic is molting as I type this and I really hope this gets rid of the DKS symptoms!


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #7 molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tisha

Male A. sp. "Amazonica"(?) molted.


----------



## Syren

My little B. smithi molted. The second molt with me since I got him in November, and is showing some adult coloration now. I'm stupid excited about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #2 and #8 molted

P. regalis just finished up.


----------



## awiec

A.versicolor and G.iheringi joined the molting party.


----------



## Medusa

My little M. cabocla molted again. Last time was in Nov.  Almost 1" now and showing more adult color.


----------



## Graeboe

Looks like my c darlingi molted last night as a surprise. Still sealed in his burrow though, moly pressed against entrance


----------



## Biollantefan54

My A. amazonica, crappy picture, didn't want to disturb it too much. 2"


----------



## cold blood

P. vitatta molted yesterday...looking quite large now!   over 4" anyway.


----------



## TarantulaTom99

My A. sp Isle Margaritha molted today


----------



## tbrandt

Lasiodora Parahybana molted last night. Got it on film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub0L6iiOTu8


----------



## tisha

2 of my 3 B. emilia molted, the male should be at ~3.75" now and the female at ~4.5".


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my OBT slings molted yesterday.


----------



## Medusa

My little GBB. (I now have a big GBB so this is to differentiate.)


----------



## Blue Jaye

Another freshly molted girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tbrandt

My larger P. Murinus molted. Was approximately 2 inches.

Its still inside its web hide going through post molt spasms so I haven't gotten a good view of growth.


----------



## cold blood

Chromatus #10 and #13 molted.   Both still under 3/4"

P. ornata just finished up as well....was 4", cant wait to see it stretch out.


----------



## annanlove19

I did I did! My first big(ger) guy molted today! After only dealing with 3/4" slings, a 3~" rosie was definitely different. Despite not being squirmish about the spiders at all, moving the molt around and looking at it was very squicky.

I also had a B. vagans give me a molt yesterday, but he lives in his burrow and the molt was very dried out, so I'm not sure when it actually happened.


----------



## tisha

My two freebies just molted, a B. smithi and a B. boehmei!
B. smithi, molt measures 1.25"


----------



## gobey

I have a shiny new L.p.

Hoping for a good 6" now


----------



## tisha

My G. pulchripes just molted and is now a mature male. :cry:
Received him on Nov. 29, 2013 as a ~.5"-.75" sling.


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #2 molted last night....was 1.5"(ish)


----------



## Biollantefan54

My A. metallica just molted, been in premolt forever! Probably about 1" now.


----------



## awiec

M.balfouri joined the party, starting to get some adult colors, has that nice tan-gold  abdomen.


----------



## pyro fiend

tisha said:


> My two freebies just molted, a B. smithi and a B. boehmei!
> B. smithi, molt measures 1.25"


looks fem to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

C.marshalli #5 molted last night

N. chromatus #3 molted this morning...actually finished, but still on its back at the moment.


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei sling just molted.. Yay!


----------



## cold blood

P. muticus has molted.


----------



## IHeartTs

couple molts couple weeks ago. C fimbriatus, N chromatus,  a ezendami, h maculata (into MM   ) And e murinus. Here's before and after pics. I'll let you figure out which is which


----------



## awiec

cold blood said:


> P. muticus has molted.


did yours actually gain any size?

also on topic, my T.gigas molted yesterday, can't decide if she's sub-adult or not.


----------



## BobGrill

2 P.cambridgei molted on the same exact day. Both look female as well.


----------



## cold blood

awiec said:


> did yours actually gain any size?
> 
> also on topic, my T.gigas molted yesterday, can't decide if she's sub-adult or not.


Haven't seen it stretched out yet, its still underground.  But it was about an inch (maybe a touch more), its been growing at a fairly decent pace.


----------



## cold blood

B. smithi  

Can't wait to see it tomorrow.


----------



## cold blood

Finished!!


----------



## pyro fiend

cold blood said:


> Finished!!


sheesh pal did you take the pic with a potato? ;P lol jk  get a sex??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

pyro fiend said:


> sheesh pal did you take the pic with a potato? ;P lol jk  get a sex??


It looks totally clear on my phone.   I uploaded the pic on the sexing gallery, the large pic looks like this, the small pic in the "filmstrip", looks much, much better.

I'm pretty sure its female, but I'm no sexing expert and have been wrong when I was sure of my guess in the past.

I got a Mr. potato phone, I guess.:wall:


----------



## pyro fiend

cold blood said:


> It looks totally clear on my phone.   I uploaded the pic on the sexing gallery, the large pic looks like this, the small pic in the "filmstrip", looks much, much better.
> 
> I'm pretty sure its female, but I'm no sexing expert and have been wrong when I was sure of my guess in the past.
> 
> I got a Mr. potato phone, I guess.:wall:


i mean its not too crummy. the fresh looks kinda fem.. but on the forum on the computer and on my phone [double checked cuz we run xp here still lmao] but its all good mobile does that to all of us =[


----------



## David VB

H. gigas :


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

At about 6 AM this morning I discovered my G. pulchripes had flipped over. I checked this afternoon and it had undergone the process successfully, its third moult since acquiring it on September 9th, 2014.


----------



## MrsHaas

My a genic is molting as I type!! I wish her luck


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #1 molted this afternoon.


----------



## HungryGhost

P. sazimai molted today! Still too small to sex, maybe next time.


----------



## GG80

B. smithi sling has just completed another successfull molt. Still tiny.


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #1 molted today...was 1.5"


----------



## tisha

My biggest B. smithi female molted.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #1, 5 and 16 all molted in the past 18 hours.


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei sling #2 just molted


----------



## louise f

Poecilotheria metallica,Pterinopelma sazimai, Avicularia avicularia


----------



## tbrandt

Lampropelma Violaceopes Sling #1


----------



## tisha

T. violaceus #1 molted.


----------



## LythSalicaria

Lasiodora difficilis #1 "Hellebore" molted last night, and appears to have doubled in size.


----------



## RussoTuristo

G. pulchripes juvie molted while I was sleeping and gave me quite a scare. I saw it sitting on its molt and took the container out, which spooked the T a bit and it moved, dragging the molt with it. Obviously my heart immediately sank, but turns out it wasn't stuck after all, just held onto the molt for moisture or somesuch. PHEW.


----------



## Misty Day

4 inch GBB male molted two days ago, not mature.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #1 molted

B. albiceps surprised me with its quickest molt EVER...47 days, which is about 65 days ahead of its "normal" schedule.  I'm pretty excited about this one!!!   Was about 1", can't wait till it stretches out for me.


----------



## BobGrill

A.ezendami and C.darlingi.


----------



## awiec

P. sp Purple and P.vittata joined the molting party, the former munched its molt though


----------



## Medusa

P. cambridgi, A. genic, H. sp. "Blue."


----------



## LythSalicaria

A. genic #2, "Aster" molted this morning.


----------



## tisha

A. versicolor sling


----------



## cold blood

P. fasciata #1, #3 molted sometime in the past few days...#2 should happen at any time.


----------



## Medusa

My tiny B. albiceps sling. I've had it for about a year. It was 1/4", now it might be 5/16", lol. I'm gonna have to will this to the grandkids, maybe the great grandkids...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #12 molted this evening.


----------



## louise f

P.cambridgei. T.lagunas. A.avicularia


----------



## Lipe

My grammostola pulchripes that I have for a year now, had it's second molt since his with me today :biggrin:


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #11

A. ezendami #4

both molted today.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus # 6 today   

Little buggers are poppin' like pop corn.


----------



## tisha

M. balfouri #2 sling and
Juvie(?) P. cambridgei


----------



## Medusa

P. irminia. Always amazed at how long their legs get with each subsequent molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria

Lasiodora difficilis #2, "Holly" molted early this morning.


----------



## tisha

Juvie B. boehmei #1


----------



## LythSalicaria

Avicularia metallica #1, "Iris" molted this morning. First molt in my care - overjoyed to see that it happened without any issues.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles

T.stirmi Went From 1.5inch To 2.8in One Molt.


----------



## BobGrill

My Lampropelma violaceopes went from 3/4 of an inch to 8 inches in this past molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

BobGrill said:


> My Lampropelma violaceopes went from 3/4 of an inch to 8 inches in this past molt.


lol, no it didn't



2 of my P. fasciata molted in the past 24 hours.

---------- Post added 02-22-2015 at 02:39 PM ----------

A. versicolor #2 just finished up


----------



## BobGrill

cold blood said:


> lol, no it didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of my P. fasciata molted in the past 24 hours.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-22-2015 at 02:39 PM ----------
> 
> A. versicolor #2 just finished up


It's got super powers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ArborealKing

My lampro borneo black sling molted last night along with a (now) 3rd instar H.mac. 4 of my pokie slings are acting really weird - 2 ornatas and 2 metallicas - the ornatas have become super skittish and have been building, hoping just premolt. The metallicas havent eaten for a while and one of them is becoming sluggish, again hoping for premolt but I am getting kinda concerned.


----------



## Misty Day

2.5 inch female Nhandu Chromatus molted. 

View attachment 134531



View attachment 134532

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

P.metallica finally molted, didn't gain much and still has the spirited attitude, my G.ihringhi and P.muticus are out growing this thing though.


----------



## louise f

yeaahh, my Cyriocosmus ritae molted this morning. so now i got a mature male  the female are gonna have a visit soon.


----------



## tisha

Juvie male B. smithi


----------



## tbrandt

Idiothele Mira (specimen 2). Was 1"...haven't seen it stretched out yet. Its in its hole.


----------



## pyro fiend

A. Genic fem molted whew shes so pretty!!!


----------



## Graeboe

P scrofa molted last night

Actually caught a little bit on time lapse

http://youtu.be/Mt5yJdrh5wU


----------



## Angel Minkov

My G. pulchra molted today.


----------



## just1moreT

*B klassi*

I believe this to be young female just a tad over 2 inch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Brachypelma albopilosum, Holothele incei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #15


G. pulchripes...she's gettin' big now.


----------



## cold blood

OBT #1 is just finishing

P. cancerides #2 molted this morning

H. maculata molted last night.

Busy, busy, A. versicolor #1 molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei sling #1 in the process of molting


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #7

waiting on #2, its black as night!


----------



## BobGrill

2 P.irminias molted.


----------



## tbrandt

Heteroscodra Maculata, specimen 1, "HALO" Formerly 1 inch. Haven't seen it out yet.


----------



## BobGrill

A.amazonica.


----------



## louise f

1.0 Avicularia braunshauseni just matured, to bad the females are hard to get  
Avicularia aurantiaca


----------



## pyro fiend

P.camb#2 sporting some new threads nice and blue.. Not sure when the molt was tho gjessing few hours ago no sighn of exo tho -.-


----------



## z32upgrader

My friend's P. vittata sling molted this morning.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #2, 8


----------



## Biollantefan54

L. vialoceopes molted today. GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## ASAP TARANTULA

My Chilobrachys Khiri Khan sling named Frank Ocean started molting around 2:30am, I'm going to upload pics after its done.


----------



## tisha

A. geroldi, confirmed male.


----------



## ASAP TARANTULA

Alright here's a before (which was like 2 hours):


During molt:






The thing that surprised me the most is the purple abdomen, there's isn't really any pics of this species so I thought it was going to be jet black with orange hairs. But I ain't complaining :biggrin: I cant wait till it hardens up and gets out of her burrow so I can see what it truly looks like.


----------



## louise f

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## BobGrill

E.cyanognathus molted today.


----------



## louise f

Psalmopoeus irminia. Heteroscodra maculata

---------- Post added 03-04-2015 at 12:10 PM ----------

Lasiodora parahybana, Avicularia avicularia


----------



## TarantulaObsession

G. Rosea


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #10


----------



## Graeboe

B bohemi 2 1/2"


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I just noticed the L. parahybana flipped.  it's been in premoult for a couple weeks. It laid a silk mat right above an excavation, so it is doing it hammock-style. It better have made it strong, it'll be in trouble if it falls through. I hope I get enough exuvium to attempt sexing it. I'll update the status later.

In the meanwhile, what do you think? Male?


----------



## pyro fiend

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I just noticed the L. parahybana flipped.  it's been in premoult for a couple weeks. It laid a silk mat right above an excavation, so it is doing it hammock-style. It better have made it strong, it'll be in trouble if it falls through. I hope I get enough exuvium to attempt sexing it. I'll update the status later.
> 
> In the meanwhile, what do you think? Male?


Check in 15-20 mins grab the entire molt.. Looks kinda lippy(fem) to me but may be the angle and the distance& cropping


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I noticed it about 45 minutes ago, it hasn't began the movement stage yet. OMG! Do you think it's dead?!? Should I move it?

Kidding! Kidding! Though I shouldn't even joke about something possibly going wrong and tempt fate. I do wish it would have flipped on solid ground, though.


----------



## Billy 5ek

My boy was on his back for 5 hours,not moving,I was really starting to worry and suddenly he popped and molted into a beautiful lady. I'm so happy he turned out to be a she


----------



## louise f

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I just noticed the L. parahybana flipped.  it's been in premoult for a couple weeks. It laid a silk mat right above an excavation, so it is doing it hammock-style. It better have made it strong, it'll be in trouble if it falls through. I hope I get enough exuvium to attempt sexing it. I'll update the status later.
> 
> In the meanwhile, what do you think? Male?


well now it must be time for your parahybana song.


----------



## cold blood

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I noticed it about 45 minutes ago, it hasn't began the movement stage yet. OMG! Do you think it's dead?!? Should I move it?


Yup, looks dead Tim, too bad   Hope it pull through buddy ::


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Oh, no!

Sigh. I'll stick it in the freezer to preserve it.

Man, I am really tempting the fates, along with Murphy's Law.


Edit: Leg flexing has begun. And in the time it took me to walk across the room to post this, it has popped the carapace and began to tilt to the side. Shouldn't be long now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Edit: Leg flexing has begun.


You or the spider?  I thought it was dead :?




Oh, C. marshalli #2 molted


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I did a few squats, but I was referring to the tarantula. Reports of its death were greatly exaggerated it seems. It is finished by the way. Just have to check it out after it flips back over, but I see no detectable complications at the moment. I can't wait to put the exuvium next to previous ones,the first was about the size of my pinkie fingernail, I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> Sigh. I'll stick it in the freezer to preserve it.
> 
> Man, I am really tempting the fates, along with Murphy's Law.
> 
> 
> Edit: Leg flexing has begun. And in the time it took me to walk across the room to post this, it has popped the carapace and began to tilt to the side. Shouldn't be long now.


Lol whats the verdict?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Finished successfully and recuperating. Oh, and the spider is okay too.  Took maybe 90 minutes.

Here is the moult comparison.

1st September 28th, 2014
2nd November 14th, 2014
3rd January 1st,2015 (approximate, it moulted beneath the substrate so the date could it could be off by a week or so)
4th March 4th, 2015 (Today)


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #13


----------



## z32upgrader

My other S. calceatum sling molted more than a month behind its sibling. Maybe it's finally a girl. Still too small to know.


----------



## Xander505

One of my new 1/2" p.metallica slings molted last night around 10pm-11pm.


----------



## tisha

B. emilia #1 and M. balfouri #1


----------



## RussoTuristo

GBB is on its back right now.


----------



## pyro fiend

z32upgrader said:


> My other S. calceatum sling molted more than a month behind its sibling. Maybe it's finally a girl. Still too small to know.


Dont count you slings befor they are sexed via spermethicea lol.. my gbbs had their first few molts a day apart, then one molted 20days behind its confirmed male sibling....  Now its pen and aprox 2months behind its "brother" -.-  the oddity of tarantula moltings xs



Tim Benzedrine said:


> Finished successfully and recuperating. Oh, and the spider is okay too.  Took maybe 90 minutes.
> 
> Here is the moult comparison.
> 
> 1st September 28th, 2014
> 2nd November 14th, 2014
> 3rd January 1st,2015 (approximate, it moulted beneath the substrate so the date could it could be off by a week or so)
> 4th March 4th, 2015 (Today)


And now u open the abd and we try to find lady parts ;p


----------



## Xander505

Monocentropus.balfouri 1/2" sling #1 moulted this afternoon around 2pm.


----------



## miss moxie

B. albiceps molted today! Finally!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs

C fimbriatus. Possibly a female!! Eeeeee


----------



## cold blood

N. coloratovillsus is just finishing...should be well over 3"


----------



## Biollantefan54

P. irminia


----------



## cold blood

P. striata surprised me this evening.


----------



## tisha

Adult female B. albopilosum


----------



## LythSalicaria

Avicularia metallica #2, "Bluet," molted earlier today, and my adult female G. porteri is on her back and just about to pop. Debating on pulling an all-nighter to watch the process.

ETA: I did end up pulling that all-nighter. She finished molting at 7:12 AM, and was back on her feet around 9:30 AM. :coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Euathlus sp. "Red" - went from 0.95" to approx 1.25"-1.5" - after NOT molting for 285 days. Last molt was May 26, 2014.


----------



## cold blood

edgeofthefreak said:


> Euathlus sp. "Red" - went from 0.95" to approx 1.25"-1.5" - after NOT molting for 285 days. Last molt was May 26, 2014.


Wow, that's an insane wait for such a small t.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

LythSalicaria said:


> Avicularia metallica #2, "Bluet," molted earlier today, and my adult female G. porteri is on her back and just about to pop. Debating on pulling an all-nighter to watch the process.
> 
> ETA: I did end up pulling that all-nighter. She finished molting at 7:12 AM, and was back on her feet around 9:30 AM. :coffee:



Wow. Just love the devotion this hobby creates in us. I'd love to pull an all-nighter for such a show!

---------- Post added 03-07-2015 at 09:12 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> Wow, that's an insane wait for such a small t.


You better believe it!

Now... Now I am breathing okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Pulcher poped a surprize molt. Last night x3 looks like A.genic might have too (def was blk yesterday)


----------



## pyro fiend

Well looky what i found


----------



## RussoTuristo

B. klaasi just finished molting.


----------



## z32upgrader

My chunky little P. pulcher finally molted overnight. Looks to be about 2.5" now.


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans  Was nearly 2", looks like some good growth this time.

C. marshalli #3 also molted


----------



## Storm76

A. geroldi No.3 gained adult coloration last week finally!


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #4 


LD


----------



## tisha

P. ornata juvie female


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc

Today - female Brachypelma smithi, Eupalastrus campestratus 
Yesterday - female Poecilotheria metallica
2 days ago - female Poecilotheria rufilata
Maybe 4 days ago - Mature male Hapalopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch"
A week or so ago - Unsexed Pelinobius muticus
2 Weeks ago - Unsexed Psalmopoeus irminia
A day or two before that - Female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

And I'm waiting on 
P. Metallica
Possibly  Acanthoscurria geniculata

It's been busy over here!


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Irminia #2 molted today into MM. He's so fluffy!!!!! Now to find him some lovin!


----------



## pyro fiend

lalberts9310 said:


> P. Irminia #2 molted today into MM. He's so fluffy!!!!! Now to find him some lovin!


Hooked already? Jeez! How big is he?


----------



## lalberts9310

pyro fiend said:


> Hooked already? Jeez! How big is he?


Yeah I had him a month lol, he was around 3", I think he's around 5" now, he's definitely bigger than my other one and my other one is 4" stretched out (stil have to confirm sex on this one tough, I had a lot of debate on it being female and male.. and I never get a good molt from this one... *sigh*)


----------



## pyro fiend

lalberts9310 said:


> Yeah I had him a month lol, he was around 3", I think he's around 5" now, he's definitely bigger than my other one and my other one is 4" stretched out (stil have to confirm sex on this one tough, I had a lot of debate on it being female and male.. and I never get a good molt from this one... *sigh*)


Damn means mymale camb when i change its cage should hook in no time xD


----------



## lalberts9310

pyro fiend said:


> Damn means mymale camb when i change its cage should hook in no time xD


I had a suspicion that it was male when he arrived.. so yeah looks like my suspicions where right hehehe


----------



## pyro fiend

lalberts9310 said:


> I had a suspicion that it was male when he arrived.. so yeah looks like my suspicions where right hehehe


Woo your 2 for 7 on psalm sexing ;p lol


----------



## lalberts9310

pyro fiend said:


> Woo your 2 for 7 on psalm sexing ;p lol


Well, looks like I'll be buying some poop canon P. Irminia slings soon.. since I also suspect that the other one is male, lol


----------



## Graeboe

Finally my tiny b auratum mottled lol now maybe 1/2"


----------



## BobGrill

I've had a lot of molts this past week, but stupid tapatalk wouldn't let me post. 
. Avicularia diversipes 
. Avicularia amazonica 
. T.gigas 
. A.ezendami 
. C.darlingi 
.2x P.irminia 
. E.cyanognathus 

The T.gigas molted within 3 days of me getting it. Funny thing is it ate the first day when I gave it 2 crickets.


----------



## ASAP TARANTULA

My Chilobrachys Sp. Kamphon Thom named Grim did.
Sorry for no pictures, he/she always in its burrow so I can't get a good one.


----------



## cold blood

My Biggest N. chromatus today.  Should be over 4", it molted in a tight place and is difficult to see.


----------



## pyro fiend

cold blood said:


> My Biggest N. chromatus today.  Should be over 4", it molted in a tight place and is difficult to see.


hate when that happens.. my girls prob 4+ now but molted right at the window below her entrance... i come back in a hr expecting her to be on her back still.. hooker shoved the exo in back of the hole.. and its a big ol L wrap around -.- i gota wait for nature to take its corse to even measure.. gah they are a pain them burrowers lol


----------



## MrDave

Checked my 1 1/4 inch A. versicolor this morning. It was hanging upside down in its webbing, not laying on its back, but hanging like it often does. 2 hours later, I'm back to toss a cricket in there and its all molted. It was due for a molt, but fed just a few days ago, so: big surprise. Can't wait for it to come out to show off its new outfit.


----------



## Xander505

GBB sling #1 molted this afternoon. Saw it strung up vertically this morning before I left for college (first time seeing a T molt standing only on it's hind legs O_O )


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #16 molted last night....#4 molted this morning.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Or B. Smithi sling molted over night. Still got her baby coat on. Both GBB slings look like possible pre molt.


----------



## Medusa

B. albo...


----------



## Lipe

My brachypelma smithi that I have for a good year now, has molted for the third time, since it's with me, today. Finaly showing adoult colours


----------



## cold blood

C. marshalli #5 molted last night.   Should be about 1.5", maybe a little bigger.

P. irminia also molted....was just a bit under 4"....colors look vibrant again.


----------



## Xander505

P.metallica sling #2 molted ealrier this morning. Looks to be around the 3/4" mark now, with blue coloration starting to show


----------



## tisha

C. darlingi and B. boehmei slings.


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei sling molted earlier today..


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #1    He's #1


----------



## Biollantefan54

My A. versicolor, about 3", suspect male.
View attachment 135029

View attachment 135030


----------



## awiec

G.pulchripes and P.rufilata popped some new clothes a few days.


----------



## tisha

B. smithi, confirmed female.
Molt measures a little over 1.5".


----------



## Medusa

I. mira molted and kicked out its shed. I haven't seen this one in some time, but I know it's alive. [emoji4]


----------



## TsunamiSpike

GBB #1 has begun its molt. Judging by days not eating then hopefully GBB #2 isn't too far behind


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #5


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #12

P. cambridgei #1

Both this evening


----------



## louise f

psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
avicularia sp guyana


----------



## tisha

A. sp. "Amazonica" #1, ~4.5"+.


----------



## tisha

T. violaceus #2 and A. versicolor


----------



## cold blood

P. regalis   was 3.25"


----------



## pyro fiend

0.1 b.boehmei was 3.25-3.5

Also P .sp purple molted. No sex yet still susp male.. Not even 100% sure if these guys hook or just mature xc


----------



## Zigana

Rain and high humidity means lots of molting from my collection. G. pulchra,A. genic, A. hentzi slings and G. porteri 3rd instars. Too many to count. One bad molt by one of my G. porteri females.


----------



## GG80

Finally after 19 weeks, my little 0.5" B. boehmei has molted again.


----------



## TheInv4sion

Just woke up this morning and saw my H. Lividum just molted! 
She lost one leg after a wet molt and I'm glad she finally molted. Hopefully she has at least a stub going


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

E. campestratus. Actually, it moulted below ground probably a week ago, but I don't really count it as a successful moult until I see the living finished product, and it emerged today. I wish I could get the moult. I may do a probe with the forceps


----------



## Graeboe

B Emilia "Emilio" just molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #6


P. nigricolor molted as well.   Time to re-house soon, its gettin' big!


----------



## Ellenantula

Psalmopoeus _cambridgei_ 2.5+" flipped and started molting last night; but figured I had lost him since he appeared stuck this AM - like things weren't progressing well at all.  Took him over 20 hrs. (sigh)  I lightly dampened substrate last night but it didn't reach to his tunnel (which appears bone dry).  
Yay!  This evening I have this strange new huge T next to a much smaller molt down in the burrow (yeah, psalmi made an accidental peep hole in bottom back side and bottom-bottom of acylic enclosure so I can play peeping mom).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GG80

My 1.75" A. genic had a big black shiny abdomen for the last few days. I just had a look at it to find it has just come out of a molt.


----------



## tisha

M. balfouri #2


----------



## Storm76

A. velutina #2 molted and gained some size (possible male actually)


----------



## TheInv4sion

*Lol this week tho*

Fun week. First my H Lividum molted on Wednesday and about 3 hours ago my Avic Avic finished molting. Both had no issues, but unfortunately my Avic's molt was shredded at the abdomen so I still haven't sexed her/him


----------



## Biollantefan54

One of my S. rufipes matured today (or a few days ago). I know it isn't TECHNICALLY a tarantula but it is Atypidae...an 'atypical tarantula'. So....it kind of is? :laugh:
View attachment 135187

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

1.0 Avicularia guyana blue


----------



## Snoo

Brachypelma boehmei sling molted last night around 11pm & I just missed it SIGH...nonetheless I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## awiec

P.regalis came out with a new suit after 6 weeks in seclusion


----------



## LythSalicaria

P. cambridgei #2 molted a couple days ago, and my B. boehmei is on her back as we speak. Glad that I won't have to stay up all night to watch the progress with this one.


----------



## pyro fiend

A. Genix #2 molted.. Ermergerd it has red abd hairs now xD


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #2

P. fasciata #3


----------



## louise f

P.formosa
P.regalis
T.ockerti
H.maculata


----------



## pyro fiend

0.1 lp molted quite bit bigger then thought her molt measured about 4.66 i thought wasmore 4.25-4.33  happy surprize lol


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #15 molted yesterday


----------



## louise f

P.metallica


----------



## Medusa

P. scrofa, or whatever they're calling it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Very small P.regalis molted yesterday


----------



## Dave Marschang

VERY BIG DAY TODAY!! We had a P.metallica, A.geroldi, P.regalis, and two G.pulchras molt today! and I got here just in time to watch both G.pulchras molt,start to finish!


----------



## pyro fiend

Just woke upand looks like i had 2 more molt for my happy day celibration? XD

0.0.1 B. Boehmei
And 1.0 C. Cyaneopubescans HOOKED OUT  and im sure this time those palps are funny lookin :3 ignore the waterdrops i was trying give him water on his web and he shook it  (dish was covered has new full one now)












Ps: haha fuzzy i was right on timing ;p he molted in half what i said(tho mine was max)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TypicalCricket

My LP sling popped out of its skin this evening! I'm pretty excited, since it's my first molt.


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Irminia molted today into MM.. goes to show the peeps here have very accurate guesses in ventral sexing .


----------



## pyro fiend

Not a T but was a molt  my vanilla crayfish molted last night x3 thinking it was pen but i cant tell xD












---------- Post added 03-27-2015 at 09:49 AM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> P. Irminia molted today into MM.. goes to show the peeps here have very accurate guesses in ventral sexing [emoji14].


A 2nd one? Sheesh and here i thought i had bad luck with my fave sp, now youv had one ID as a fem but a cross, and 2 irminia pures hook... This isnot your lucky species lol


----------



## lalberts9310

pyro fiend said:


> Not a T but was a molt  my vanilla crayfish molted last night x3 thinking it was pen but i cant tell xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-27-2015 at 09:49 AM ----------
> 
> 
> A 2nd one? Sheesh and here i thought i had bad luck with my fave sp, now youv had one ID as a fem but a cross, and 2 irminia pures hook... This isnot your lucky species lol


Yep, well I'm not too worried, the breeder I'm buying from next week got me a 5.5" female P. Irminia, sent me a picture of the spermathecae as well, so will be ordering her.. I got lucky with one specie tough, I got a 5" female P. Fasciata yesterday for cheap at an LPS


----------



## pyro fiend

lalberts9310 said:


> Yep, well I'm not too worried, the breeder I'm buying from next week got me a 5.5" female P. Irminia, sent me a picture of the spermathecae as well, so will be ordering her.. I got lucky with one specie tough, I got a 5" female P. Fasciata yesterday for cheap at an LPS [emoji14]


Lol j feel urpain i bought a 5.66 gbb fem after 2 boys was old enough lol


----------



## tbrandt

Pelinobius Muticus molted today....always a good day!


----------



## Biollantefan54

C. marshalli juvenile


----------



## annanlove19

I didn't today, but three of my Ts molted last week, and since I only have (had, actually, I picked up a smithi today at New England Reptile Expo) 10, that's a sizable percentage! My G. pulchra FINALLY molted, she's been looking like she's going to explode for ages now, my A. avic who had me half-convinced she was dying but instead burst out in gorgeous midnight blue, and my P. murinus, whom I rehoused today! A little nerve-wracking, but it went A+.


----------



## louise f

Avicularia avicularia


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei sling #2 molted some time over the weekend


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. gabonensis molted sometime in the last week.  Finally putting on some size.  I'd say 1/2" :sarcasm:


----------



## TypicalCricket

My E. camp sling, who had been hiding for a while and had only come out of its tunnel on Saturday. I was starting to worry that it had died, but to my glee I came home from work and saw this:





(sorry for the blurry photo - My phone finds it very hard to focus on a sling in a jar for some reason)
And, interestingly enough, one of the superworms that I have been trying to get to pupate also surprised me with a molt this afternoon.





I didn't even know that they molted in the first place :/


----------



## cold blood

This week P. fasciata #2 and 3, urticans 1, A. ezendami #1 and 6, O. panay "blue" #1 and 2, N. chromatus #7, 10, I. mira, P. cancerides #1 all got bigger....and C. darling emerged freshly molted, I have no idea of when it actually happened.


----------



## BobGrill

P.rufilata.  I have read that pokies are very easy to sex just by looking at their dorsal markings. I'm guessing male for this one cause I tried vent sexing it earlier and I think I saw a dot.







Also P.cambridgei molted.  Is it just me or is this one really black for a cambridgei?


----------



## Ellenantula

G pulchripes juvie molted (probably a couple days ago) since he is out of burrow now, wearing new finery.  Gained maybe 1/2 - 3/4 inch.


----------



## Medusa

Little G. pulchripes. Odd because it never seems to eat, not much size gained with molts and always looks like it's about to die any moment. It's warm, it's dry. Can't figure this one out.


----------



## cold blood

O. panay blue #2 molted since my last post, as did my 2nd largest N. chromatus(over 2") and my P. vitatta, whose now nearing or surpassed 4" and ready to be re-housed.


----------



## tisha

C. darling
I don't know if I see female hmmm.


----------



## johnny quango

Oligoxystre diamantinensis almost 1" now after 6 moults lol


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #2 molted this morning


----------



## z32upgrader

My little true spider Ischnothele caudata molted this morning.
Picture


----------



## Anthony Batista

My lasiodora parahybana gave me my first molt ever, she is about 3" now. I'm really tempted to scare some friends with the molt lol.


----------



## Biollantefan54

z32upgrader said:


> My little true spider Ischnothele caudata molted this morning.


Those aren't true spiders, those are diplurids.


----------



## IHeartTs

Mt female c darlingi, my avic sp. which turned out female wooo, and my little c coccineus. Had a mass molt with slings last week as well.


----------



## theconmacieist

Monocentropus balfouri sling molted last night...first molt since I've gotten back into keeping tarantulas.


----------



## GG80

Just caught my 2" Lp in the middle of a molt. The carapace is looking a decent size .


----------



## Ellenantula

B albo, apparently -- sure looks double size inside burrow from my view underneath using flashlight.  Went from teensy weensy to merely tiny.
Never emerges from burrow, so this is as good a report as I'll ever have.


----------



## pyro fiend

fem g. pulchripes molted.. woo nearly 3" molt ^_^ hers getting big XD


----------



## tisha

Two molts today, M. balfouri sling #1 and female P. cambridgei.
Female B. boehmei molted two days ago.

Edit: and my little H. longimanus had just molted!


----------



## cold blood

Chromatus #4 molted

C. marshalli #1 molted

C. schieodtei molted

All in the past 24 hours


----------



## BobGrill

A.diversipes.  well that was unexpected.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Our second GBB sling is in the process of molting. Been coming for a long time. Surprised she was so far behind the other from the same sac


----------



## BobGrill

OBT molted. Its just over 4 inches now. Not seeing any emboli,  so that's a plus. I don't even bother trying to vent sex this species.


----------



## King Sparta

Ａｆｔｅｒ　ｔｗｏ　ｍｏｎｔｈｅｓ　ｏｆ　ｆａｓｔｉｎｇ，　ｍｙ　ＧＢＢ　ｓｌｉｎｇ　ＦＩＮＡＬＬＹ　ｍｏｌｔｅｄ　ｏｖｅｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｗｅｅｋｅｎｄ　ｗｈｉｌｅ　Ｉ　ｗａｓ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｓｔａｔｅｓ．　Ｆｉｒｓｔ　ｍｏｌｔ　ｅｖｅｒ　ｉｎ　ｍｙ　ｃａｒｅ！


----------



## tisha

P. formosa #1


----------



## z32upgrader

My little P. vittata molted last night.


----------



## awiec

M.balfouri and O.sp Blue, who is a now a confirmed girl


----------



## TypicalCricket

One of my B. smithi molted today, so I'm expecting my other one won't be far behind. I'm also hoping once s/he hardens up a bit he'll start eating again.


----------



## cold blood

C. marshalli #3 molted last night.   Its big enough to eat all 4 of its sac mates that I have in one sitting....I call him "beast"


----------



## z32upgrader

awiec said:


> M.balfouri and O.sp Blue, who is a now a confirmed girl


My Orphnaecus sp blue molted today too!  Where did you get yours?  I got mine from last year's ATS raffle.


----------



## pyro fiend

T. Sp panama has aparently molted in last 3 days.. Dono when but i found teeny tiny legs and fangs of an exo..
Thatand i found my P. Cancerides had molted today


----------



## tisha

P. formosa #2


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #4 molted last night


----------



## awiec

z32upgrader said:


> My Orphnaecus sp blue molted today too!  Where did you get yours?  I got mine from last year's ATS raffle.


I think I got mine from petcenterusa, though as to who bred it I'm not sure.


----------



## TypicalCricket

Other B smithi molted while I was at work today


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Irminia #1 kicked out a molt and holy cow shes getting big!.. 

P. Camb #2 also kicked out a molt..

And P. Irminia #2 is burrowed up.. Expecting a molt from him as well x3


----------



## louise f

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens just molted to MM last night. 

second pic is the molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec

P. miranda had its first molt with me


----------



## Storm76

Over the last couple weeks:

A. versicolor
A. velutina
GBB

All successfull


----------



## Medusa

C. fimbriatus, C. darlingi, and P. pulcher. Grandson was impressed!


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #11 and #16

P. cancerides #2


----------



## awiec

A.braunshauseni popped some new clothes, looking forward to it wanting to nip my fingers again


----------



## cold blood

louise f said:


> second pic is the molt


I sure hope so, or something went terribly wrong....great molt though, I wish I saw that more often....I get a bunch of molts every week and almost never see good ones, great ones like that are sweet....that's the type of thing people should be bring to classes and demonstrations instead of handling....those great looking molts are really, really fantastic.


----------



## tisha

A. sp. "Amazonica" hooked out. Got to get my female to molt soon.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #4 FINALLY molted


----------



## Felidae

M. balfouri sling no.1. I wondering if the second sling will follow her soon.


----------



## z32upgrader

My H. gigas finally molted this morning.


----------



## antinous

Phlogius sp. 'Stents' molted finally!


----------



## BobGrill

P.irminia #1 molted.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #2 and N. chromatus #1 both today.


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> I sure hope so, or something went terribly wrong....great molt though, I wish I saw that more often....I get a bunch of molts every week and almost never see good ones, great ones like that are sweet....that's the type of thing people should be bring to classes and demonstrations instead of handling....those great looking molts are really, really fantastic.




Hehe yeah you can take it easy it is the molt:biggrin::biggrin: 

And thanks. I took it right after he flipped over after molting so it was very fresh when i took it,and i could easy stretch the legs out   

Taking molts to school that's a great idea, my son often takes them with him to school so the other kids can see them,touch them and some take's the molts with them home

I have also been in his class and demonstrate tarantulas and snakes, they thought it was exiting. Maybe there will be some more in the hobby after my visit. :wink:
One can only hope:giggle:


----------



## tisha

My smaller B. smithi female and AF C. sanderi.


----------



## johnny quango

My 4 legged B annitha (quattro) Now got all 8 legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

johnny quango said:


> My 4 legged B annitha (quattro) Now got all 8 legs


Wow thats always great! Got a before and after pic johnny?


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #12 molted this morning


----------



## Yanose

P. irmina #2 and P. cambridgie #5 molted today I am stoked been so long since I have had slings I am glad to get back to the things I enjoy.


----------



## Medusa

P. regalis molted last night and A. metallica is on his back as we speak...


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #5 molted.   Its next up for a re-house.

P. cam #2 that molted a few days ago stretched out the other day....MM in da house!!   Off to breed he'll go!!


----------



## z32upgrader

My Aphonopelma burica molted last night.


----------



## GG80

Came home to a nice suprise today, a freshly molted B. smithi sling.


----------



## Medusa

My A. metallica that was on his back yesterday has died. I left him alone and this morning he was back on his stomach in a death curl. No signs of life but will keep watch in case something else is going on. Not sure why...he has molted successfully for me in the past, his environment was appropriate. Sometimes this just happens and it sucks. I feel especially bad since I got this guy last fall from a serviceman who was deploying and couldn't keep him. I promised to take good care of him, and thought I had.


----------



## cold blood

N. Chromatus #6


----------



## tisha

Female B. emilia


----------



## Ellenantula

A avic.

Want the molt but its in the center of some massive webbing -- would tear up everything to retrieve it.  Maybe she will discard it? She saw me coveting it and gave me the stink eye(s).


----------



## awiec

Ellenantula said:


> A avic.
> 
> Want the molt but its in the center of some massive webbing -- would tear up everything to retrieve it.  Maybe she will discard it? She saw me coveting it and gave me the stink eye(s).


If I didn't grab my avic's molt right away they will just tear it up and incorporate it into the webbing.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #15


----------



## Ellenantula

awiec said:


> If I didn't grab my avic's molt right away they will just tear it up and incorporate it into the webbing.


Well, that's sorta the problem -- it is already completely encased in webbing, in the dead center of the enclosure.  Her webbing is like a parking garage with many levels -- to remove it would tear down everything!  I could do less damage just stirring up her webbing with a big wooden spoon than pulling that molt out. :-(

I hope she will chuck it to the side of something -- give her mum at least a chance at the thing!  She is in upper right, molt is in the center of pix poking up behind leaf.



(Um, I'm not sure what the vague shadow of a T on left side is -- may be flash caught a different enclosure behind hers)


----------



## Xander505

C.cyanopubescens #2, about 1", waiting to see how much it grows as it hardens.


----------



## baijuncheng

B. smithi sling changed its clothes sometime last night.


----------



## cold blood

C. marshalli #5

A. versicolor #1 and #2 both molted.    Were about 3"....managed to pull one of the exoskeletons while it was still pliable...yay


----------



## WindedFatnNasty

P. regalis. Just came out this morning for the first time after molting.


----------



## cold blood

B. albiceps


----------



## BobGrill

T.gigas, P.cambridgei, and E.murinus all molted this week.


----------



## LythSalicaria

L. difficilis #1, A. genic #2, B. smithi and A. avicularia all molted this past week.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #5


----------



## Medusa

LP, GBB, and H. lividum. Wasn't expecting any of these...have others in serious pre-molt.


----------



## Biollantefan54

A. avicularia is on it's back as we speak...molting in a tiny cork tube, wish it luck!


----------



## z32upgrader

Just found my Hapalopus sp Colombia large finishing up a molt and is now a mature male.  My C marshalli molted too.


----------



## LythSalicaria

Acanthoscuria geniculata #1 molted yesterday, and Nhandu tripepii #3 finished less than an hour ago. Loving the fact that my Nhandu slings seem to prefer to molt outside of their burrows - they look gorgeous freshly molted.


----------



## tisha

C. darlingi and A. versicolor


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #3 finally molted this morning.


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Irminia sling


----------



## baijuncheng

A. versicolor sling.


----------



## El Consciente

L.P.!! 

Finally developing the grayish navy color of a subadult!


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Irminia just molted less then 24hrs after rehouse.. Cant get to the molt without tearing everything down tho... as lola would say...
 "ITS SO FLUFFY!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Medusa

M. cabocla and Phlogius sp. "Black/Pressly." Great improvements to size and looks of both.


----------



## baijuncheng

A. avicularia molted as I was at work. Nice surprise for me when I got home.


----------



## pyro fiend

A genic #2 molted sometime in last 36 hrs x3


----------



## Storm76

Another GBB molted...


----------



## tisha

M. balfouri #2.





The molt measure ~1.5", what do you think?


----------



## pyro fiend

tisha said:


> M. balfouri #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The molt measure ~1.5", what do you think?


I cant tell its small. Think fm? Which means u have crazy luck.... Ik balfouris look like boxing gloves tho xD


----------



## tisha

Thanks pyro! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pyro fiend

tisha said:


> Thanks pyro! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


Np apon zoomng looks like a small gloves.. But i could b wrong in a molt or 2 should be more obvious ^.^


----------



## tisha

Hehehe, I have it marked as suspect female for now, but I do hope you're right!


----------



## gobey

Shiny new 4"+ female H. maculata


----------



## El Consciente

P. irminia!

Left the house for 2 hours, came back to find a conspicuous exuvium sitting in the middle of the tank and the toes of a much bigger T poking out of the hide!


----------



## awiec

T.gigas #1


----------



## TsunamiSpike

G. Pulchra juvie molted early hours of the morning. Found her flipped on her back with her molt pushed aside.


----------



## johnny quango

My Pamphobeteus sp machalla sling


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. ornata gave me a surprise molt.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #10

P. fasciata #1


----------



## XBabysinX

*b. smithi molted yesterday*

My B. Smith molted yesterday outside of his hut so I was able to get some sick videos and pictures. This us his second molt in less than a year and still isn't mature (woot, I want him to live as long as possible but wanna breed him as well)

Easily one of my most beautiful spiders.

(Ps...heeeey I'm back)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99

My p cambridgei molted this morning and she a very petty lady. It looks like she grown at least one inch, so that would make her almost 4 inches.


----------



## LythSalicaria

A. metallica #2 molted this morning.


----------



## Hydrazine

Appars to be molting season..

In a span of a single week, both of my P.ornata slings, Ozzy the A.geniculata and today my A.purpurea sling as well. Plus my now cca 3in C.cyaneopubescens a while ago making it 5 molts in three week span.


----------



## cold blood

P. fasciata #1

G. porteri is on her back with a classic rosie surprise molt....only 14 months since the last....she's 3 years early!!


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma serratum sling


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei just molted and almost picked up a whole inch, probably just under 2.5" now..


----------



## cold blood

L. difficilis    Was about 3.25"

A. ezendami   Was about 3.25" as well.


----------



## BobGrill

THE DARK KNIGHT said:


> My p cambridgei molted this morning and she a very petty lady. It looks like she grown at least one inch, so that would make her almost 4 inches.


Are you sure it's even a female?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tisha

P. formosa #1


----------



## cold blood

obt #1    was about 3.5-3.75"


----------



## scott99

BobGrill said:


> Are you sure it's even a female?


I sexed her molt so yes, it a girl. I pay extra for a  female.


----------



## TypicalCricket

Well, it has been 33 days and my LP sling, who I've started calling Quentin Tarantulino, moulted again. I'd say once his new skin stiffens up a bit it's time for a new house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

One of my Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black slings had a molt in its enclosure when I checked it today.


----------



## cold blood

TypicalCricket said:


> my LP sling, who I've started calling Quentin Tarantulino, moulted again.


While I'm not generally one for names, that's a great one :wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #8


----------



## awiec

T.gigas #5 and #3


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #1


----------



## johnny quango

My B albopilosum side show bob


----------



## Blueandbluer

*Finally!!!*

I've been dying for my opportunity to post on this thread. The Luggage has her new outfit! She's still on her back but occasionally stretching legs and fangs, so I think she's good. 

1" GBB C cyaneopubescens


----------



## tisha

P. formosa #2


----------



## awiec

T.gigas #4 molted, just waiting for T.gigas #2


----------



## cold blood

P. fasciata #2


----------



## Storm76

Surprise molt: Acanthoscurria geniculate, "Medeia" - my biggest girl molted successfully today! I'm stoked, she didn't show any premolt signs except for denying food and I contributed that to the fact that she looked well fed simply. Awesome! Pictures will follow some time the weekend! Old molt measures 7.75" actually as suspected. Her legs look extremely beefy now though...


----------



## Ellenantula

Successful C fimbriatus sling molt tonight;
Unsuccessful E murinus molt of at least a couple days ago based on mites present. (sigh)


----------



## BobGrill

Avicularia amazonica and Heteroscodra maculata.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My B. emilia molted last night and my G pulchripes just finished.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Sixth molt in my care with this Euathlus sp. "Red", and it's just slightly bigger than 1" DLS. Still has a plump abdomen and it's showing a *bit of orangey-red around the spinnerets.

_* "bit" may in fact be embellishment, and/or wishful thinking on the keepers part._


----------



## ratluvr76

My B. boehmei finished molting a couple of hours ago. A solid 1.5 inches for sure.  bright orange legs and beautiful carapace.


----------



## scott308

A. versicolor #1 yesterday, C. schioedtei today.  And (mostly) OT, one of my assassin bugs molted as well.


----------



## TypicalCricket

Woke up this morning and my E. camp spiderling had molted.


----------



## baijuncheng

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is now showing off some nice new colours.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu coloratovillosus just pulled off a successful molt.  Still waiting for him to flip back over.


----------



## gobey

B. smithi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike

A. avicularia.  It's a girl


----------



## cold blood

OBT #2 molted tonight


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Camb fem#1 had her molt out in the open for me yesterday.. XD


----------



## El Consciente

It's been a busy weekend! Temps skyrocketed this week (summer approaching in the NE USA) and I think that gave my T's the little extra boost they needed...

1 x P. muticus - This species grows like molasses, so I wasn't surprised to see practically the same sized T as before expect maybe a darker burgundy color - and has since thrown her first threat display when I moved the tank ever so slightly  :}

1 x P. regalis - She got MASSIVE after this molt. Easily jumped from 1.5" to a 1.75-2" DLS...also has a brand new leg regenerated from the one she lost during her last molt. She's developing the characteristic whitish-gray of a sub regalis, can't wait to see how she progresses after the next!


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #4 molted this morning.


----------



## z32upgrader

Got a surprise molt from my now confirmed female OBT.  The way she hesitantly took a roach last Saturday should have clued me in.  Duly noted.


----------



## miss moxie

Xenesthis immanis #1 molted yesterday it looks like, and regenerated the messed up leg from last molt, everything else looks good. I was worried since last molt was a little rough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54

Not a T but my L. megatheloides molted


----------



## theconmacieist

One of my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings just molted.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #2 and 6


----------



## johnny quango

My Phormictopus cochleasvorax slings 1st moult for me


----------



## TarantulaTom99

My Brachypelma Albopilosum and my Avicularia sp. Isla margarita last week


----------



## scott308

Both my P. cambridgei slings.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #16

C. schieodtei


----------



## johnny quango

My Acanthoscurria antillensis sling


----------



## lalberts9310

Orphnaecus sp. blue sling molted sometime over the past few days.. threw out the exo this morning .. didn't put much size on though


----------



## Ellenantula

A seemanni female evening May 6th -- already a big girl, can't tell if she gained any size -- prolly not more than 1/2" at most.  She has pushed exo to edge of burrow but not quite where I can reach it without disturbing her lovely webbed door.


----------



## SpiderInTheBath

My little B. Smithi moulted and it was my first as a keeper  More than that, I found it completely intact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TypicalCricket

My E. camp spiderling molted while I was at work today.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Not happened yet but a big relief after 2 months buried and 6 weeks hungry to see our subad female A Genic doing the wiggly back dance


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #1


----------



## TsunamiSpike

A Genic molt confirmed complete and successful.


----------



## lalberts9310

Finally! One of my C. sp. hati hati slings just finished up a molt.. expecting the other two to follow soon..


----------



## johnny quango

My Pamphobeteus sp mascara just moulted literally 2mins ago and it's put on some serious size


----------



## MrDave

My G.pulchripes has been in premolt for at least 2 months, fasting the whole time. (S)he tried to fool me last month by seeming to spin a bed, but then didn't molt. Today, I saw a lot of spinning activity, and now (s)he's on his/her back on a newly spun molting bed. (S)he was about 3 1/2 inches. Looking forward to seeing the new colours and growth...


----------



## SandbenderCa

My B. vagans sling molted an hour or two ago, s/he's still recovering/not stretched out yet... was 1/2" or 3/4" before, I'm excited to see how much size it gains


----------



## z32upgrader

My Ceratogyrus darlingi molted this morning.


----------



## cold blood

P. striata


----------



## tisha

M. balfouri #1


----------



## GG80

B. boehmei sling is mid molt at the moment. This one always catches me by suprise, never shows signs of pre-molt.


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei just finnished up a molt..


----------



## BobGrill

P.cambridgei 
P.irminia 
S.calcaetum 
H.maculata


----------



## awiec

T.gigas #2 and M.balfouri sneaked a molt in


----------



## TsunamiSpike

N. Chromatus sling, needed a bit of help due to an incomplete previous molt but otherwise all good.


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma lagunas sling


----------



## z32upgrader

My little versicolor just finished up molting.  Finally putting on some size.  Looks about 2.5" now.


----------



## Shrike

Hapalopus sp. Columbia small.  The exo was a bit wrecked but I believe it's a male.


----------



## lalberts9310

C. sp. hati hati #2 still on his back


----------



## cold blood

*.*

N. chromatus #11   getting close to 2"

H. mac  also getting close to 2"


----------



## BobGrill

2 P.ornatas


----------



## GG80

A. genic sling just came out of its exo. Still on its back but looks pretty big. Could be near 3" DLS .


----------



## johnny quango

My tiny Hapalopus triseriatus lowland sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

P. cambridgei #1.


----------



## Shawnee

One of my brachypelma's molted a couple days ago, really happy <3


----------



## johnny quango

Last night my Eucratoscelus constrictus sling moulted


----------



## theconmacieist

My GBB #2 molted last night.


----------



## Misty Day

Phixothrichus Scrofa female.


----------



## awiec

P.sp Platyomma molted and I think it is now a "she" and is over 4 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TopHatTarantula

A P. murinus sling.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #5 and #12


----------



## TarantulaTom99

My Lasiodora Parahybana molted last night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pyro fiend

Opened up tubs to feed n found T. sp panama molted, p. Cancerides molted and Carries T. Ock #1 "frick" molted


----------



## z32upgrader

Four of mine molted while I was away camping.  What a lovely treat to come home to.  Phormictopus cancerides, OBT, P. cambridgei and my little A. chalcodes.
*Correction! Five spiders!  Found my little S. cal had molted too.


----------



## awiec

The constant rain is putting in the work, E.murinus molted today.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

L. parahybana moulted today. Appears to have been successful. Took approximately three hours. Quite a relief, actually.


----------



## LythSalicaria

P. cambridgei #2 molted some time over the past week; it was holed up in a little cave it built for itself so I'm not positive on the date. T. sp. Honduras #1 molted yesterday afternoon.

A. metallica #1 is due for a molt any day now.


----------



## johnny quango

My tiny Eupalaestrus weijenberghi sling moulted now that only leaves my Pamphobeteus nigricolor, Crypsidromus sp Panama and Grammostola actaeon then ill have a full house


----------



## awiec

H.sp Columbia and P.metallica, I have multiple reasons to love the rain now


----------



## johnny quango

My Crypsidromus sp Panama sling


----------



## cold blood

O. panay "blue" #2

C. marshalli #3

A. ezendami #4


----------



## just1moreT

*Nhandu chromatus*

They start out tiny. but They do grow fast  and look nice for a common T. This one is female and 5 inches molted over night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans molted this morn


----------



## Ellenantula

P cambri moulted 5/13/15 and my female GBB just flipped a couple hours ago -- no progress that I can tell.  GBB is like sorta extra special to me, so I am hopeful all goes well -- first moult in my care. And her rump didn't look really seem plump to me, so it is also a surprise moult (to me).


----------



## z32upgrader

My larger B. albiceps just finished molting an hour ago.


----------



## LythSalicaria

A. metallica #1 is doing post-molt stretches as we speak.


----------



## lalberts9310

C. Hati hati sling #3 molted sometime over the weekend


----------



## LythSalicaria

T. sp. Honduras #3 molted either some time last night or very early this morning, by the looks of it.


----------



## z32upgrader

My little C. cyanopubescens molted a few hours ago.


----------



## tisha

C. darlingi


----------



## Issehalsey

4" LP just flipped back over 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #6


----------



## tisha

P. formosa #1
Molt measures 2" dls


----------



## scorpionchaos

My C.fasciatum just molted! he has been at the bottom of of his vile for almost a month know completely sealed off. Hopefully he will come out soon!


----------



## pyro fiend

T. Ock number two molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

P. subfusca!


----------



## ratluvr76

pyro fiend said:


> T. Ock number two molted.


Frack...... 

 And awesome! #1 close behind? (Frick)

Also, B. albopilosum, and L. parahybana slings molted yesterday.


----------



## louise f

0.1 Cyclosternum faciatum molted this night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Encyocratella olivacea


1.0 Oligoxystre diamantinensis


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #15

Might be 2"


----------



## johnny quango

Surprise moult from my juvenile B emilia looks 2.5-3"


----------



## LythSalicaria

Acanthoscurria theraphosoides molted some time over the past few days.


----------



## z32upgrader

My little Heterothele gabonensis molted recently.  Still tiny.


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #2


----------



## SandbenderCa

My first T (I have two, they both came together... but the second smaller one was a bonus w/ the order so I count that one as my 2nd 

S/He's a ~ 2" (or more) G. pulchripes, prior to the molt... it's been sealed in it's hide/burrow for about a month now, but I can peek in through a crack at the top of the entrance w/ a flashlight (from outside the enclosure) to try to see what's going on. Big surprise for me just now - I peeked in, and see it on it's back, got a nice view of the fangs/ventral prosoma, so I guess it hadn't molted yet after all - but it's in progress right now! I'm excited to see how big he/she gets (and to *see* it again, period!)


----------



## ratluvr76

N. chromatus "Lurch".


----------



## johnny quango

My G iheringi and my Oligoxystre diamantinensis


----------



## z32upgrader

My Chilobrachys fimbriatus sling molted today. Almost 2" now.


----------



## LythSalicaria

N. tripepii #2 molted last night. Estimated DLS 1.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Female P. cambridgei

Was 4.25-4.5"   I'm guessing she's about 5" now.


----------



## Xander505

C.cyaneopubescens #2 and P.metallica #1, yesterday afternoon around 2:30pm. Both were about 3/4"-1", waiting for them to harden to see how much size they'll put on.


----------



## just1moreT

*Brachypelma auratum*

Freshly molted young male right at 4 inch DLS

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrDave

It's hard to tell looking through the webbing, but I'm pretty sure my blue A. versicolor  (A. versicolour in Canada?  ) molted last night. She was 1 1/4 to 1 1/2. Hope she comes out soon to show off his/her new skin.


----------



## LythSalicaria

T. sp. Honduras #2 molted yesterday.


----------



## z32upgrader

My G. pulchra molted yesterday and my Brachypelma kahlenbergi molted overnight.
G. pulchra molt in time-lapse:
[video=youtube;K9hYNvow180]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9hYNvow180[/video]


----------



## cold blood

Foggy and rainy this morning....

N. chromatus #3  molted as expected....N. chromatus #10 also molted and surprised me a bit...although its right in its timeframe, it just tackled and ate a small cricket about 8 hours prior to molting.

T. okerti #2 also molted after having just fed a day and a half ago.


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Camb 0.1 #2 molted xD


----------



## cold blood

T.okerti #3


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Haplopus sp. Columbia large and Holothele sanguiniceps.


----------



## pyro fiend

My fm blue crayfish molted woo prob one more molt till full grown xD


----------



## awiec

A.versicolor and P.regalis #2 popped while I was on vacation


----------



## z32upgrader

My itty-bitty baby B. auratum molted today!


----------



## z32upgrader

My tiny B. albiceps that was showing signs of dyskinesia molted.  Still acting funny.  I hope it makes it.


----------



## Ellenantula

G pulchripes sling (appears about 3 inches now) -- but the weird thing, he didn't burrow.  He spun a web and then moulted right out in the open! He's usually behind dirt curtains for over a month at moult time. Leg striping still isn't yellow, more salmon/beige'ish.


----------



## LythSalicaria

P. cambridgei #1 molted some time over the past few days. Estimated DLS 2.5 inches. Both this one and its sacmate are going to need to be transferred soon.


----------



## awiec

M.balfouri did it again, thing molts like clockwork


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #13   Gotta be 2"

My biggest, un-numbered N. chromatus sling molted, could be close to 3".

Female P. irminia as well.   Could be 5" now.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

My new A. genic just moulted for the first time under my care. Successfully. I didn't even know it had flipped, I've been keeping a close eye on it, and I just walked over to take a look. I saw it sitting there and saw curled legs, and my heart went into my throat. When I opened the lid to the deli-cup, it was only then I saw that the curled-in legs belonged to an exuvium and not the spider. Whew! i gently replaaaced the lid, and did not spend much time studying it, but I'd guess it hit an inch, maybe. two more moults or so and I should be back to where I started with the first one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

cold blood said:


> N. chromatus #13   Gotta be 2"
> 
> My biggest, un-numbered N. chromatus sling molted, could be close to 3".
> 
> Female P. irminia as well.   Could be 5" now.


Why is there 14+ numbered and one/some not? Lol


----------



## johnny quango

Pamphobeteus nigricolor sling


----------



## scott308

My Ephebopus uatuman sling molted  last night.  When I first saw that, I thought it was actually out where I could finally see it, but no dice.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

One of our new 1in P. Irminia slings molted during the week, recieved them last Friday and hasn't seen this one since she webbed up. Nice surprise.


----------



## Ellenantula

The tiny A diversipes, the one I was expecting to die because she wouldn't eat, drink or web for 7-8 weeks.... well, she moulted yesterday and is exactly the same size as before.  
I thought she was dead. I was peeking in, saw her all death-curled and thought "well, you knew this was coming."  Then I saw her brazenly walk over to her own dead self and I had to get a magnifying glass to verify it was just her exuvia, not a corpse. (I had actually considered the possibility another spider had somehow gotten into her enclosure). Maybe she'll eat, drink & web when she hardens up.... Little brat.


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #1

A. ezendami #5


----------



## BobGrill

A.ezendami,  C.darlingi,  A.versicolor,  s.calcaetum,  P.ornata,  and T.gigas all molted inside of a week.


----------



## TopHatTarantula

A Grammostola pulchripes spiderling.


----------



## pepey05

G pulchra sling 3rd moult in 6 months thinking maybe male but not sure


----------



## just1moreT

One of my  Theraphosinae sp panama's molted today pushing 1/2 inch now


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Irminia sling just molted


----------



## awiec

N.chromatus molted a few days ago, finally one that has molted that hasn't been ColdBlood's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Issehalsey

P. regalis sling


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76

B. boehmei male (Kenno) molted a couple days ago. Not yet mature, but ~4" now


----------



## z32upgrader

After losing access to this site for just over a day, I have some molts to report.  My P. pulcher molted yesterday, and my 2 B smithis molted today.  The smaller one had a cyst on its abdomen but made it through without any help from me and thankfully no rupture!  I'll update the cyst/tumor post I made in the sticky.


----------



## Snoo

B. albopilosum sling molted last week, only paid R5 which converted to dollar is 40c lol.


----------



## cold blood

N. coloratovillsus a few days ago...feisty bugger's over 4" now.

P. cancerides #2 today.   Starting to show adult colors on the carapace....was 3.25"


----------



## pyro fiend

0.0.1 p. pulcher  molted last night and 0.1 irminia molted in last day or two


----------



## z32upgrader

GBB male molted.  He's around 3" now


----------



## pyro fiend

Just found a molt kicked outa N.chromatus fms burrow, had no clue she molted (duh, burrow...)


----------



## Misty Day

A.versicolor sling #3, turned out female.  Hope at least it's single remaining sibling is a male! Need a guy for the big girl.


----------



## ratluvr76

Grammostola rosea (RCF) - sling
Brachypelma albopilosum - sling
Lasiodora parahybana      - sling
Lasiodora difficilis            -Juvenile (molt was 6 inches)

:


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #7 and #8


----------



## z32upgrader

My Phlogius sp. "Stents" and my Aphonopelma seemanni molted. The seemanni is finally getting blue!


----------



## Najakeeper

1.1 Pamphobeteus antinous, pretty much synchronized! Male didn't mature yet though...


----------



## sdsnybny

My G. pulchra sling


----------



## Storm76

While doing maintenance, i discovered one of my Avicularia geroldi molted. Looks to be around the 3" mark.

On the same note: A. versicolor and T. violaceus are both sitting on dud-sacs right now. After the desaster with the C: fimbriatus sac that no EWLs survived, this is somewhat sad to see


----------



## z32upgrader

Overnight my P. miranda molted as did my Orphnacus sp. "blue".
Edit** My H. maculata is on her back now.


----------



## awiec

A.velutina molted a few days ago, and I'm pleased that its spinnerets are completely healed and normal.


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma schroederi moulted last night


----------



## sdsnybny

#2 A. versicolor and I suspect my P. irminia she has closed herself behind dirt curtain since Sunday


----------



## ratluvr76

#2 Brachypelma boehmei 

An addendum to the L. difficilis entry too. Checked closer on him today - he's mature.


----------



## hutch924

My LP molted the day before. First molt for her since I have had her. Waited 7 months and then completely missed it.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Ephebopus uatuman molted today and promptly tossed her molt out. So thoughtful!


----------



## LythSalicaria

A. geniculata #1, P. cambridgei #1, N. tripepii #2 and #3 and Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #4 all molted while I was on vacation. A. geniculata #2 was on her back when I got home today and is now freshly molted. Very relieved - I was worried about everyone while I was gone.


----------



## Biollantefan54

A. amazonica and E. cyanognathus


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #1


----------



## jgerou85

My suntiger , chevron and pinktoe all molted in one night  Must have been something in the air lol


----------



## Anubis77

MF Bumba cabocla, 2x Lasiodora parahybana, Ornithoctonus sp. "Khao Sok," MF Grammostola pulchripes, IM G. pulchripes, Poecilotheria rufilata, Psednocnemis brachyramosa, IM Brachypelma emilia, B. albiceps and Macrothele sp. "Thailand" have all molted within the past 3 weeks. Soon to follow, Lampropelma violaceopes, Nhandu chromatus and an oddly early MF B. boehmei. Feels like summer.


----------



## sdsnybny

#1,#2 H. sp Columbia large and my A. geroldi


----------



## courtneyannb

My T. Stirmi molted day before last, just recieved her on May 29th, my boyfriend thought she was covered in dirt, she was laying hairs down on her mat so I set up the video cam, got the roll over and everything! She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## z32upgrader

Just watched my P. muticus sling flop on his/her back.


----------



## cold blood

B. albiceps....I don't type that too often.  Lazy bugger molted on its side.


----------



## z32upgrader

S. calceatum sling molted...again!


----------



## Driller64

About freakin time. He has probably not molted in 6 months, which is odd :/




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Not today, but the G. pulchripes finally moulted  June 12 or 13th. I was not home but he had not moulted yet in the 11th and I came home on the 13th to find the deed done. I was beginning to think it was in perma-premoult.


----------



## Biollantefan54

My B. vagans. I knew it was going to molt soon, it hasn't been as active and I walked in earlier and saw it upside down, walked in there a second ago, it was finished.


----------



## GG80

Lp molted over night. Looks around 3" DLS .


----------



## cold blood

P. regalis...was 4"


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

A 1 inch GBB I traded for (after a few other molts) is now a 3 inch confirmed female! Definitely got lucky on this one!


----------



## johnny quango

My B smithi literally 5 mins ago


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma verdezi juvenile just moulted


----------



## cold blood

P. fasciata #1 and A. ezendami #6 yesterday.


----------



## sdsnybny

Woke up to my G. pulchripes just about done.


----------



## LythSalicaria

C. cyaneopubescens molted overnight - estimated DLS 3"


----------



## BobGrill

B.smithi 






Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76

Yesterday morning I did my update video mentioning my P. miranda is preparing to molt - in the evening I found a bigger, beautiful Poecie stretching out next to her old skin  Guess I took that vid literally right before she decided to start the process, haha.


----------



## ratluvr76

Chromatopelma cyanopubescens... GBB.... "Azure" molted last night.


----------



## sdsnybny

My P. metallica finally molted now maybe she will finally eat. I bought her from CL on 4/26 hadn't eaten but once,
 and the husbandry was sad. On fine sand, with lamp, way to big 10 gallon terrestrial cage.
Didn't think she was gonna make it. Oh my god the adult blue colors are here!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My small Brachypelma auratum juvenile


----------



## SandbenderCa

My B. vagans molted again last night, the exuvium I found when I checked my T's this morning was a nice surprise - 5 1/2 weeks since it's last molt, s/he's now almost a full inch and a half when stretched out, got it as a 1/2" (maybe a bit more) almost exactly two months ago... lots of growth already!


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my two little M. balfouri slings just finished.


----------



## sdsnybny

My 1st instar A. seemani finally made it to 2nd instar yeah!


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #3 molted this morning. Molted out to approximately 1/2". They're all due for a housing upgrade.


----------



## cold blood

P. fasciata #2 a few days ago

P. muticus just finished up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #1


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei in the process of doing its thing, hopefully I can molt confirm his gender now, if I can snatch the exo up before he chews on it that its....


----------



## sdsnybny

A. avicularia #1 yesterday finally


----------



## Ellenantula

lalberts9310 said:


> P. Cambridgei in the process of doing its thing, hopefully I can molt confirm his gender now, if I can snatch the exo up before he chews on it that its....


I consider it passive-aggressive behaviour.  They don't even look guilty. They're all "What?  You wanted that old thing?  Too bad!"


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #2

P. fasciata #3


----------



## johnny quango

2x B annitha


----------



## Blueandbluer

The Luggage molted again! She's now a good 2X as big as when I got her in March. I'm so proud. I'll try to get some pics to put in her thread, but she's done such an intense job of silking up her deli cup it may not be possible.


----------



## scott99

Have you been to sex her?


----------



## Blueandbluer

Vent sex LOOKS female but I know that they can be tricky on GBBs. I don't have a scope to sex spermathecae.


----------



## pyro fiend

Blueandbluer said:


> Vent sex LOOKS female but I know that they can be tricky on GBBs. I don't have a scope to sex spermathecae.


Superbly hard to vent sex gbbs... i thought i had 1.1 ended up with 2.0... Baffles me they sat side by side and i could compare the two but I STILL thought i had a fm xD


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #2 molted today.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

nhandu coloratovillosus ,2  L difficilis , OBT , and prob a few more in last week.


----------



## Biollantefan54

My H. incei suspected male (only because it was growing like a weed compared to it's two other siblings). Turned out to be a female, clear as day. I decided to sex an old molt of her brother/sister and....it's a female too! I traded away the other one a while ago, I thought it was a female but...turns out, that was the only male I had of the 3. So now I have 2 H. incei females and I am wanting to do a communal! Not a bad day!


----------



## Driller64

My GBB is on its back right now and my LP has spun a molting web but is not on its back yet. I've never had 2 Ts molt at the same time before


----------



## johnny quango

My beautiful adult female Thrixopelma sp cajamarca


----------



## Storm76

One of my triplet A. geroldis molted


----------



## Driller64

BTW my GBB made it through the molt okay, though I can't get its skin cause it's too far in its burrow


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #5

C. marshalli #5


----------



## Driller64

Aphonopelma chalcodes is done the molt. It's a male ;~;


----------



## pyro fiend

1.0 b. Emilia molted.. 
T.ock one hud a molt im suspecting 2-3 days old.. And t.ock 2 sporting 24ish hr threads.. Looks like gbb MAY be molting.. I hope so if not im scared Dx


----------



## Misty Day

Driller64 said:


> Aphonopelma chalcodes is done the molt. It's a male ;~;
> 
> View attachment 137369



Can you get a closer picture? Looks like a female to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderInTheBath

I had two today: A. versicolor sling (first in my care and one I was biting my nails over) and C. fasciatum; that one seemed long overdue because it was eating like a horse.


----------



## Driller64

Misty Day said:


> Can you get a closer picture? Looks like a female to me.


I put it in a bag, it's probably dry and I really don't want to ruin it but I will try to get a closer shot.


----------



## Biollantefan54

Misty Day said:


> Can you get a closer picture? Looks like a female to me.


Looks female to me too, I am pretty sure I can see spermethecae.


----------



## sdsnybny

finally...A. diversipes #1 into 3rd instar, #2 in premolt as well


----------



## EulersK

So far this week: 
2x H. incei 
1 G. rosea
1 A. francki (not a T, but still)
1 C. darlingi 
1 B. albopilosum
1 P. cancerides

The warm weather has kicked these guys into gear!


----------



## pyro fiend

Update my frm gbb did molt XD yay.. Vry akward possitioning so i hope all legs are ok...:S


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #1.


----------



## Lipe

my B. Smithi


----------



## TsunamiSpike

P. Irminia sling #2 and GBB sling molted over the past 2 days. B. Smithi and N. Chromatus slings not far off.


----------



## pyro fiend

Was doin some night feedings and. My lil smithi gal kicked one off. How cute.. And it had been in front of ky face the whole time (literaly thought was just her layin out cuz how its sitting)


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #2


----------



## cold blood

P. nigricolor molted last night.   She's jet black today.


----------



## Driller64

Biollantefan54 said:


> Looks female to me too, I am pretty sure I can see spermethecae.





Misty Day said:


> Can you get a closer picture? Looks like a female to me.









These are as close as I could get :/ I hope they are close enough.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

B. Albopilosum juvie surprised us with her second molt in our care.


----------



## lalberts9310

Driller64 said:


> View attachment 137438
> 
> 
> View attachment 137439
> 
> 
> These are as close as I could get :/ I hope they are close enough.


That's female, I see spermathecae.


----------



## Driller64

lalberts9310 said:


> That's female, I see spermathecae.


Awesome!


----------



## Misty Day

Driller64 said:


> View attachment 137438
> 
> 
> View attachment 137439
> 
> 
> These are as close as I could get :/ I hope they are close enough.


That's definitely a girl. What made you think it was a male?


----------



## kellixo

My babies molt and how she looked a few hours later [emoji7]


----------



## TopHatTarantula

1 B. angustum and 1 C. darlingi spiderling. The C. darlingi now has a visible horn.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. purpurpea #1 yesterday during the heat of midday


----------



## z32upgrader

A whole slew of mine molted while I was on vacation.
A. chaclodes sling and juvenile
B. emilia sling
Nhandu chromatus juvenile
A. burica sling
Both of my S. calceatum slings
P. vittata sling
P. ornata juvenile
B. vagans sling
P. cambridgei (huge female)
P. irminia juvenile
A. metallica juvenile
P. striata juvenile
 Heterothele gabonensis sling
16 molts out of 59 spiders over 9 days. Not bad.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

B.Smithi, N. Chromatus as expected and a surprise P. Murinus molt too. B. Vagans and L. Parahybana sub adults sealing themselves in for the long haul. Clearly the summer is working well for our Ts.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #2 molted the other day.

C. schieodtei this morning...should be a solid 3"

Female P. vitatta just finishing up.   Was a hair over 5"


----------



## pyro fiend

P. cancerides has molted within last few days.. he was locked away hidden deep in his burrow.. only found out cuz he was getting upgraded


----------



## scott308

C. schieodtei


----------



## z32upgrader

My female P. metallica molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TopHatTarantula

My P. metallica molted. I sexed the molt, and it is definitely a female.


----------



## cold blood

B. smithi...gotta be over 4.25" now


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #2


----------



## shrimpchip

Some P.regalis babies, and Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani molted


----------



## gagnonr01

Today my curly hair molted


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. regalis molted today. Looks female.


----------



## scott308

I just noticed my P. cambridgei #2 has a molt in its web tube.  That, or it invited a friend over, and I don't recall it asking permission for that.


----------



## pyro fiend

G. Pulchripes molted xD


----------



## Fishcrunch

A. purpurea, she's gotta be 3.5in now!


----------



## z32upgrader

My tiny B. auratum sling molted  a few hours ago.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

H. Lividum juvie and a surprise molt from our sub P. Cambridgei.


----------



## z32upgrader

OBT sling.


----------



## sdsnybny

B. albopilosum sling


----------



## scott308

P. cambridgei #1


----------



## ratluvr76

Surprise molt from my Hapolopus sp. columbia lg. (o'lantern) yayy.


----------



## johnny quango

Grammostola actaeon @.75". My Thrixopelma lagunas sling moulted now @1"


----------



## owlbear

P irminia molted. Can't wait to see how big she is. Also my b smithi sling molted and is ready for a rehousing once she's hardened up!


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #15


----------



## johnny quango

Finally my adult female Euathlus sp red she looks beautiful. Add my Pamphobeteus sp machalla to the list


----------



## sdsnybny

My GBB sling in 90 degree heat!


----------



## cold blood

Adult female C. darlingi molted this morning.  Need a MM now!!


----------



## z32upgrader

A. chalcodes and B. albiceps.


----------



## ratluvr76

B. smithi  #2 & 3 molted yesterday. Now they are slightly bigger dust specks lol


----------



## sdsnybny

My @ 2inch B. vagans flipped on it's back an hour ago....


----------



## lalberts9310

O. Sp. "Blue" molted.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

B.Vagans sub female molted whilst we were away.


----------



## sdsnybny

TsunamiSpike said:


> B.Vagans sub female molted whilst we were away.


Nice, mine is all finished up beautiful colors on a freshly molted spider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Monocentropus balfouri #2 molted.
*edit
Hysterocrates gigas molted too.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. urticans surprised me!!


----------



## scott308

I can't find any sign of a molt, but I swear my A. versicolor is both larger and darker blue, with a more distinct pattern on its abdomen.


----------



## johnny quango

My feisty E constrictus sling


----------



## Biollantefan54

C. cyaneopubescens (Still male!!)
P. irminia
And L. megatheloides


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Cancerides sling xD


----------



## TsunamiSpike

A. Anax sling joined the fray with a molt.


----------



## pyro fiend

B. albo aka "experiment: LA, Sulpher" kicked out a molt.


----------



## LythSalicaria

N. tripepii #3 molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus truculentus just last night  
Wish I could have caught that cricket, it found a good place to hide. I would have had to tear the hide out to get it ;(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Little LV #2 molted yesterday.

N. chromatus #10 also molted yesterday.

T. okerti #2 molted this afternoon


----------



## Chris LXXIX

My AF _Pelinobius muticus_. Everything fine.


----------



## scott308

I got home last night and saw a molt lying in the P. subfusca enclosure.


----------



## TopHatTarantula

Hapolopus sp. "Columbia" large.


----------



## johnny quango

Phormictopus cochleasvorax sling


----------



## awiec

P.regalis, P. sp Purple (pretty sure he is a boy), P.rufilata and I think all member of my T.gigas army as well.

edit* and the P.vittata is now a mature male. 

This is why I love going on vacation


----------



## LythSalicaria

A. metallica #2 molted last night.


----------



## dementedlullaby

Avicularia versicolor molted last night. About 2.5" now and colours are changing. No more blue sling butt. Can't wait to get a better look when  she (hopefully she anyway) comes out hungry, webbed in pretty heavy right now.

The size she put on is pretty impressive. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## scott308

My E. uatuman sling molted today.


----------



## pyro fiend

Well wasnt today.. But went to take a pic of B. Boehmei male.. And he hid a molt under eco. Sonits sometime between 2weeks ago and 3 months ago because hes not bright


----------



## TopHatTarantula

A Pterinochilus murinus.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

N cromatus, G rosea.


----------



## johnny quango

Yay my Brachypelma schroederi moulted


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemani #2 sling last night, 3rd instar and still only 3/8 of an inch.....hurry up already


----------



## roman

My h. incei, first time under my care.


----------



## gobey

Yes! Updates! 

B. albopilosum 1&2. B. smithi. P. regalis 1. C. marshalli 

And after SIX MONTHS OF FASTING AND PRE MOLT... Lasiodora parahybana

Woo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Tis the season.....A.purpurea #2, A. avicularia #2 and #3


----------



## johnny quango

Pamphobeteus nigricolor


----------



## Fishcrunch

One of my 2 M. balfouri molted, I'd say it's close to 1 1/4in now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammadyy

P cambridgei sling! It's still in hiding so I can't see how large it's gotten but it was 0.6 inches before and I can't wait to see how much it grew!


----------



## sdsnybny

A. versicolor #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

today, A. sp blue velvet and E. sp north (formerly Paraphysa sp north)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Heterothele gabonensis molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

Aphonopelma reversum molted early this morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei just finnished.. now to wait to snatch the molt for sexing


----------



## pyro fiend

lalberts9310 said:


> P. Cambridgei just finnished.. now to wait to snatch the molt for sexing [emoji14]


Tbh id grab it if u can as ime you may not get a better time they dont seem to bolt when soft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

pyro fiend said:


> Tbh id grab it if u can as ime you may not get a better time they dont seem to bolt when soft


 It's still laying on its back so I'm sitting here waiting for it to turn over, don't want to disturb it as of now 

---------- Post added 07-17-2015 at 02:01 AM ----------

Hah! Got it! He just turned over.. now to sex it


----------



## hammadyy

P Regalis currently in molt!

---------- Post added 07-17-2015 at 12:25 AM ----------

P Metallica just molted as well! Wow three of my 4 T's molted within 3 days of eachother!


----------



## Storm76

"Moriko", my P. cambridgei female molted 6 hrs ago. She had a missing right pedipalp so hopefully she restored that. 

On the downside: I just removed her old skin and found the -left- pedipalp stuck in the molt, obviously she cast it off. I'll give her a bit of time to recover some to check if she's bleeding. Hopefully she's gonna be fine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My adult female E. murinus just finished molting. Got it all on video.  My immature male C. darlingi molted and is still thankfully immature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Pulcher molted.. Just keeps growing.. Suspectong male :S


----------



## Storm76

"Star", A. versicolor female molted a few hours ago, too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

O. "panay" blue #1 molted at 1am, #2 molted at 11pm.

A. ezendami, group #2, sling #8 molted mid-day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammadyy

3 of my Slings molted recently but were hardening up so I couldn't take pics immediately - here they are:

P Regalis



P Metallica 



P Cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LythSalicaria

N. tripepii #1 and L. difficilis #2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

G. pulchra sling just flipped on its back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Pulchra juvie just finished up her molt with one of our 2 A. Avics molting a coupe of days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Ceratogyrus marshalli just finished molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

This morning i found P. Reduncus #1 had kicked a molt out. As well as i can see T. Sp panama #1 has molted just not kicked it out (nd here i was getting concerned it hadnt molted nor ate lol)


----------



## Storm76

Obviously not today, but someday last week, P. irminia lady "Phaedra" molted.  Stunning T with bright markings again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami group#2, slings #3, 8, 11 and 13 all molted today.

A. versicolor #1 molted and is now a MM

H. maculata molted, looks about 3", maybe bigger.


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female G pulchra moulted last night and looks amazing


----------



## awiec

Sericopelma generalum, little bugger is eating the molt though

And the C.darlingi molted, only took her 18 months


----------



## Ellenantula

A avic and B albo each moulted last night.  
A avic (female) appears to be adult size.
B albo now about 1.5" - 1.75" (hard to guestimate from my peekhole into his underground tunnel).  It is fun to watch B albo grow from a freebie 2nd instar. He's starting to look fuzzy-wuzzy now.


----------



## cold blood

P. striata is on her back as I type.   She was about 3.75"


----------



## sdsnybny

A. metallica just finished


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemani #1 to 3rd instar same for A. diversipes #1


----------



## Misty Day

N.chromatus juvenile female molted yesterday and adult female P.Regalis on her back as I type.


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Cambridgei fm #2 molted.. now waiting on her neighbor the pen irminia who looks like he has a molt mat ^_^


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #2


----------



## David VB

L. parahybana female (biggest T I currently own)


----------



## Shrike

P. pulcher. She's a girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

My juvenile female _Ephebopus murinus_.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

P. Irminia sling #1, Flare, under went it's second molt in our care a coupe of days ago.


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #1


----------



## z32upgrader

Several spiders molted while I was away at the BTHT Conference.
P. scrofa- beautiful adult female
C. cyaneopubescens juvenile female
Phlogius sp. "Stents" unknown sex as of yet.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #1


----------



## cold blood

Its been crazy hot and humid lately, so last night I decided to leave the window open in the t room.  Juvenile male A. avic just finished molting...hopefully its matured, can't wait till its on its feet so I can tell easier.  It does appear to have matured...the females will be happy

My LD refused food last night...hmmm I thought, it doesn't look like its about to molt???  Well, its on its back as I type.


----------



## sdsnybny

*Take a hint!!*

I think somebody is trying to tell me something hmmm....


----------



## z32upgrader

My smaller B. albiceps sling is molting right now and upright!


----------



## scott308

It appears there is a molt in the tunnel my little N. chromatus sling had barricaded itself in.


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma auratum sling now about an inch


----------



## LythSalicaria

N. tripepii #3 molted last week, either the 22nd or the 23rd. Avicularia metallica #1 is just doing its post-molt stretching now.

I really need to get a spreadsheet set up to keep track of this stuff.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami group #2, slings #5,7,10,17,18,19 in the past 48 hours.

LV #3

C. darlingi #2,10,11


----------



## z32upgrader

LythSalicaria said:


> N. tripepii #3 molted last week, either the 22nd or the 23rd. Avicularia metallica #1 is just doing its post-molt stretching now.
> 
> I really need to get a spreadsheet set up to keep track of this stuff.


This thread is my spreadsheet 
My big female Aphonopelma chalcodes just finished.  She is so gorgeous!


----------



## z32upgrader

My Chilobrachys fimbriatus molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

T.gigas molted, I think I can officially call her a sub-adult now, she is getting rather big.


----------



## hammadyy

M balfouri...I think. It's in its little burrow and I can see it from the side...looks molted but I won't be sure until I see the molt, or the spider outside of its burrow. Will post pictures when possible.


----------



## sdsnybny

Tank, my G. pulchripes looks real leggy might be male, B. albopilosum.


----------



## johnny quango

It's been a fairly busy day my B smithi sling, Crypsidromus sp puriscal, Eupalaestrus weijenberghi and finally my Acanthoscurria Antillensis sling


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. pulcher molted today.  I think it's a boy.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

My female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

A. versicolor #2 molted yesterday....vegas here he comes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GG80

Seems like forever since I last posted on this thread but my B. boehmei and B. smithi slings both molted over night.


----------



## cold blood

Female C. marshalli molted last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave

My A. versicolor molted this past Thursday, 6 days ago. It's now 2 inches, maybe a bit more and its adult colours are coming. My blue spider is now green and pink


----------



## Burchling

My B. Smithi molted today  although she's having a bit of trouble getting one of her tarsus out of the molt... I want to help her, but I'm going to wait until she hardens up... Who knows, by then she'll have probably figured it out on her own.




Sorry for the crap quality


----------



## edgeofthefreak

B. albopilosum molted this afternoon. Might be mature on this molt, seemed to gain a decent amount of size. Last molt was barely noticeable.


----------



## Storm76

"1 of 4", Euathlus sp. "red", ~2" female molted a couple nights ago. Looks stunning with full adult coloration now! Pictures will follow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" #2


----------



## cold blood

Female A. avic #2 molted tonight


----------



## TsunamiSpike

N. Chromatus sling a couple of days ago, SA female L. Parahybana yesterday, G. Iheringi sling/small juvie last night and SA suspect male  B. Klassi at an unkown date but recent.


----------



## johnny quango

2x B annitha slings, my h triseriatus lowland sling and my B albopilosum just flipped


----------



## sdsnybny

P. metallica is now finally sporting yellow racing stripes


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #12


----------



## sdsnybny

A. minatrix sling #2, #3 is close behind.


----------



## johnny quango

My Oligoxystre diamantinensis sling surprised me this morning


----------



## pyro fiend

Quite a list this morning... Opened up the boxes today and found quite a few molts.. 

B.boehmei fm
Psalm. Ecc sling
L. Parahybana fm (few days old as fangs r dark brown)
G. Pulchra sling 

And i think i see n. Chromatus #2's molt but not counting it yet ^.^ still waiting on my irminia to hook out.. If he geta any shinier hell the reflection from his bum may burn a hole inthe cage


----------



## cold blood

LV #2 molted


----------



## scott308

P. irminia molted.


----------



## awiec

T.gigas #3 molted, I'm sure the rest of the army will follow


----------



## Biollantefan54

P. formosa sling molted!


----------



## Chris LXXIX

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, supposed female.

---------- Post added 08-09-2015 at 05:14 PM ----------

My evil _Brachypelma albopilosum_, old female, also.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. vittata molted mature Thursday.  My Nhandu coloratovillosus and Orphnaecus sp. "blue" molted today.


----------



## sdsnybny

Tiny A. minatrix sling #3 was stuck in it's molt for almost 12 hrs (right side middle two legs). I attempted to cut it out,
 but may not have been successful  Those legs are still in old exo but free of the rest of molt, it can move finally.
Can it free itself (each leg) when it hardens up?


----------



## GG80

A. genic molted over night. Looking around 3-3.5". And those bands!!


----------



## johnny quango

Aphonopelma serratum


----------



## Chris LXXIX

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ female


----------



## Misty Day

Two_ Phormictopus Sp.Green_ (Which I suspect to actually be _Cancerides_) both molted yesterday into 3rd instar.


----------



## johnny quango

The pamphobeteus sp mascara surprise moult strikes again


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #7 just finished its molting mat and is listing to the side on it....its molting basically upright:/   Fingers crossed, pretty sure its a female (3").

Looks horrible...lots of hemolymph leaking from the front of the carapace....I think she's a goner.


----------



## Ellenantula

P cambri night before last.  Filled full water bowl with dirt, laid a mat over water dish and moulted in a nice dampened area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My little A. versicolor molted last night.  It looks so much bigger now!  It had been such a tiny little thing and looked so fragile, but now it looks much sturdier.


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp red #2 this morning


----------



## Misty Day

P.Lugardi molted into a mature male, A.Purpurea #2 molted into 3rd instar.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

B. Smithi sling last night, 2nd molt from the little guy for the summer.


----------



## pyro fiend

Looks like T.sp panama #2 molted


----------



## Karmaz

One of my 1/4 inch b. Vagan slings molted while being shipped to me.  He must've felt cozy in his little vial. Sure the other 4 are going to flip any day now, they're pretty plump.


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Irminia male.. May have just hooked out based off the olive look im seeing  (still on his back)

Edit.. Pretty sure im seeing mm palps (there hidden behind silk and his legs) but 99.9999% sure i seen a big ol hook on him ^.^ FINALLY! Only took forever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karmaz

Two of my 1/4 " 5 B. Vagan slings molted sometime yesterday /last night.  Went to remove cricket pieces and found molts too.  That leaves 2 of the 5 left to molt.


----------



## sdsnybny

T. okerti #2, P. irminia, A. avicularia #1


----------



## johnny quango

Grammostola iheringi


----------



## Burchling

Nhandu Coloratovillosus molted... he/she is now .5 inch or so.


----------



## roman

My GBB, first time under my care...


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemanni bcf sling #2, O. diamantinensis


----------



## TsunamiSpike

B. Vagans sling yesterday. And pretty sure at least one of our young c. Perezmilesi slings recently molted...hard to tell. She looks brighter and bigger but then I haven't seen her for so long I might just've forgotten how big she was lol.


----------



## roman

My h. incei sling today. Damn, this one is a slow grower...


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #9


----------



## Storm76

Poecilotheria fasciata female molted last night. Assumption correct, size before molt was 6"! Pictures in my picture thread


----------



## cold blood

Sub-adult female P. regalis #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sezra

female euthalus sp. blue.

managed to get some half decent footage of it as well. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixS4QGPgD7c


----------



## z32upgrader

My big male LP molted Friday morning and my B. vagans, S. calceatum and B. emilia molted sometime between Friday and today.


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Cancerides molted ^.^


----------



## sdsnybny

Bertha Butt my GBB just this morning, backside down considerably


----------



## scott308

I tried to feed my little genic on Saturday and it actually ran away from the cricket, which decided to go down into the spider's tunnel.  I didn't see the cricket again until today, when I noticed the genic had molted.  I made sure to yank the cricket out, and removed the shed that had conveniently been place outside the opening to the tunnel for me.  I thought it a bit odd that he didn't go flying across the enclosure to take down the cricket- now I know why!  That was its first molt since we  got it.


----------



## awiec

All 3 LPs have popped


----------



## Storm76

Little "Aurora", Avicularia minatrix girl molted last night 

Edit: "3of4", E. sp. "red" female molted, too.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Recent molts from our G. Pulchra and G. Actaeon slings.


----------



## lalberts9310

Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" #3 molted within the last few days, the colours on the little critter is absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

_Grammostola pulchripes_ molted last night.


----------



## sdsnybny

O. diamantinensis


----------



## KristinaMG

sdsnybny said:


> O. diamantinensis


My O. diamantinensis sling, Apollonia, molted this morning too!  First one since I got her.  She went from light brown/translucent to a deep royal blue.  Breathtaking!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

G. pulchripes moulted in the early AM. It is too soon to disturb it for a measurement, but visually size increase appears to be negligible. I'll see after a few days after it has done it's post-moult stretches. My slowest grower.

She did abandon her moult, so I was able to retrieve it so I could do a comparison. Approximately 10 months from first to last. Does this look about average for the species over that time span?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Acanthoscurria brocklehursti just molted. Big jump in size as expected. It's about 1" now.


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #1


----------



## sdsnybny

Tim Benzedrine said:


> G. pulchripes moulted in the early AM. It is too soon to disturb it for a measurement, but visually size increase appears to be negligible. I'll see after a few days after it has done it's post-moult stretches. My slowest grower.
> 
> She did abandon her moult, so I was able to retrieve it so I could do a comparison. Approximately 10 months from first to last. Does this look about average for the species over that time span?


Thats about what mine has done...s..l..o..w


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #4, L. difficilis #1 and A. theraphosoides all molted over the past week.


----------



## Driller64

GBB molted today


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Sub adult female A. Genic molted again today. All good.


----------



## Prle

My Avicularia versicolor sling molted successfully this morning. This is first molt under my care. 

Now s/he is about 2.2cm (0.86") long DLS.


----------



## scott308

P. cambridgei #2 had a molt in its enclosure when I got home from work last night.  I'm hoping to get one from the other cam any day now, as they both barricaded themselves in their hides at pretty much the same time.


----------



## cold blood

H. incei female crawled out of her tightly would webbing a larger, slimmer girl in bright new clothes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prle

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted successfully this morning and just became juvenile.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

P.irminia sling#2 molted yesterday, catching up to our other sling.


----------



## BobGrill

S.calceatum and GBB. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## dementedlullaby

My P. regalis molted this morning and put on quite a bit of size. 

My B. albo molted last night and barely grew. His/her sibling has molted 3 times and is about triple the size. Pretty interesting.


----------



## brezo

Brachipelma smithy and avicularia metallica. Metallica is now 5 inches +


----------



## dementedlullaby

MF A. seemani (brown) molted last night. She's a pretty gal.


----------



## hutch924

My LP is molting as I type.


----------



## gobey

P. regalis
B. albopilosum
OBT
H. mac

Woo!


----------



## GG80

Woke up to a freshly molted Lp this morning. It was just short of 3" DLS before so can't wait to see it all stretched out.


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

C. schioedtei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

*Siesta time*

B. vagans juvenile  lying down on the job, damn teenagers. :biggrin:


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Sp machalla susp fm


----------



## TsunamiSpike

C. Fasciatum juvie last night


----------



## LythSalicaria

B. albopilosum has molted recently. Not sure on the date.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. avicularia #2, A. sp blue velvet.


----------



## Amimia

P. regalis, first molt in my care


----------



## sdsnybny

T. okerti #2, B. smithi


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #2.


----------



## scott308

P. cambridgei #1 finally came out of seclusion with a molt.  I don't know when it actually molted as it had been hidden away for a while.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Elpy the parahybana laid down a mat last night. I expected her to flip but as of 6 AM she had not. She finished moulting somewhere between 11:30 am and 1:30 this afternoon and is camped on her exuvium. I figure it will be in shreds before I can retrieve it. This is her sixth moult since I received her as a small sling just 11 days short of a year ago.


----------



## scott308

C. darlingi #2, who just a week ago became the spider formerly known as darlingi #11.


----------



## leaveittoweaver

A.avicularia molted last night.


----------



## scott308

My A. avic molted today.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

A. geniculata moulted yesterday. (Forgot to add it here) First time I've had two moults subsequent (LP moulted the day before).


----------



## johnny quango

My Phormictopus cochleasvorax sling just moulted


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #11, 16 both molted yesrerday.


----------



## scott308

E. uatuman was on its back earlier this evening, and I was able to pull the molt a short while ago.


----------



## pyro fiend

A. genic #2 susp fm molted earlier today 8/31 looks so pretty and growin so fast i miss when my large fm was this size D: [tho prefer her to be a 6' monster ^_^


----------



## Tfisher

View attachment 138642
View attachment 138641


G pulchripes molted today. She looks amazing.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. purpurea #2, H. sp Columbia lrg


----------



## lalberts9310

Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" #1 molted today, now awaiting a molt from #2 as well... I absolutely adore the blue-ish sheen :3


----------



## johnny quango

Eucratoscelus constritus sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris11

Sub adult male E. murinus and my LP sling!!!!


----------



## MarkmD

Had my L,Parahybana molt last month looks around 7" ish.


----------



## Issehalsey

Hapalopus sp large 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GG80

A. versicolor sling molted overnight.


----------



## awiec

O.sp Blue kicked a molt, pretty sure she's a mature little lady now.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #4 molted last night


----------



## pyro fiend

T. Sp panama #2 dont look too fresh tho ^.^


----------



## scott308

P. subfusca emerged from weeks of hiding looking bigger and better than ever.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami group 1, #6 molted yesterday


----------



## Storm76

B. smithi "Adena" molted again and looks just stunningly beautiful.

E. sp. "blue femur" spiderlings molted, well, 2 of 3 I own did. The 3rd is taking it's sweet time .


----------



## Ellenantula

B albo sling moulted topside.  Received as 2nd instar and all prior moults were a private affair in burrow.  Easily pushing 1.75" now -- growing up!


----------



## cold blood

Female A. ezendami molted.


----------



## BobGrill

cold blood said:


> Female A. ezendami molted.


How big is yours? One of mine I believe to be female to but it's only about 2 inches.  They're a very beautiful species,  I'd love to see a picture of yours.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

BobGrill said:


> How big is yours? One of mine I believe to be female to but it's only about 2 inches.  They're a very beautiful species,  I'd love to see a picture of yours.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


She was about 3.75".   She left the molt out, but remains hidden...I'd imagine for the next week.   They are absolutely stunning, I love when she's out.   I have several more in the 2.5" range, at least 2 of which I believe to be female as well....they look great, but the bigger they get, the cooler they look.   You really don't want to see a pic of mine, I'm really photographically challenged


----------



## Issehalsey

Eupalaestrus campestratus matured overnight.. MM


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia versicolor juvenile now has an adult colored abdomen and the rest is still blue, 
along with a regenerated leg III


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma lagunas sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

C. darlingi #10 and #12 molted.

A. ezendami, group #1, sling #11 molted.

P. cam sling #2 molted

LV #2 and #3 molted.

H. maculata sling #1 and #2 molted as well.   Busy night apparently.


----------



## MarkmD

Just had my S,Blackwalli molt today.

My P,ornata sling started molting 10 mins ago, so excited


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma schroederi sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD

My P,ornata started molting last night and now has fully molted this morning, hoping to put pics in my gallery soon.


----------



## pyro fiend

A brock susp male #1
And
 T. Sp panama #1 molted fibaly oppebed his/her burrow and took a superworm..i see the exo but its legs in the way of grabbing it xc


----------



## z32upgrader

GBB; B auratum; G. pulchra; C dyscolus(now a mature male) P. muticus and my Nhandu carapoensis all molted while I was on vacation.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #3 molted

A. ezendami group#2, specimen #4 molted


----------



## GG80

GBB sling just out of a molt.


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #2 molted last night.


----------



## Blue Jaye

A.ezendami molted into mature male this would be my third male of that sp . And obt molted into mm also . Gab 1 molted , another color change woohoo .


----------



## z32upgrader

Chilobrachys sp "Kaeng Krachan" molted and so did my P. ornata.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #5 molted

N. chromatus #10 just finished up, she's still on her back....and I can now confirm she IS a she


----------



## lalberts9310

O. sp. "Blue" molted


----------



## cold blood

C. darlingi #1

OBT finally showed her legs after a month...no idea when the molt actually occurred.


----------



## sdsnybny

G. pulchra molted, about  1.5 and slow ass grower


----------



## z32upgrader

P. regalis molted today.  She's getting big!


----------



## johnny quango

I think it's my slowest growing sling or at least the 2nd but my Eupalaestrus weijenberghi just moulted


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. murinus molted.  She's about 4" now.


----------



## awiec

T.gigas molted, now if I could just get that exuviae...


----------



## pyro fiend

P camb 3 molted.. Also watched my blue cray molt earlier ^.^


----------



## cold blood

pyro fiend said:


> Also watched my blie cray molt earlier ^.^


Https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCzsX-LqJ-4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

cold blood said:


> Https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCzsX-LqJ-4


----------



## sdsnybny

My female G. porteri #2 just finished up and is back right side up.:biggrin::biggrin:
The MM in the tank next to her is like "All hooks up" about this development


----------



## Chris11

All 3 P. regalis slings i have molted... 2 1/2" now


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #5 molted


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #2


----------



## Prle

My Acanthoscurria geniculata molted yesterday and just got first black color on legs and prosoma.

Sent from my LG-P710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei #1 just finished up a molt.


----------



## johnny quango

My H villosella adult female literally 5 mins ago


----------



## cold blood

Female P. fasciata molted this morning.  Gettin' big.


----------



## KristinaMG

A. amazonica and A. purpurea both molted this week.  B. albo molted this morning.  She came to me missing a leg, so im excited to see her new one.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Female (rescued from an high weed/hashish smoking enviroment) _Grammostola pulchripes_.


----------



## z32upgrader

A. versicolor just finished and my P. fasciata sling molted today too.


----------



## Solspear

Yeah...so I need to know if this G.rosea is going to molt or is it dying. Saw it last night on its back and I assumed it would twitch out of its skin... It's 3pm now, but some twitching still...but of course the legs are curled in... So much for that "tarantulas rarely die on their backs" I read earlier in the cut/paste:bruised::cry::bruised:


----------



## lalberts9310

Solspear said:


> Yeah...so I need to know if this G.rosea is going to molt or is it dying. Saw it last night on its back and I assumed it would twitch out of its skin... It's 3pm now, but some twitching still...but of course the legs are curled in... So much for that "tarantulas rarely die on their backs" I read earlier in the cut/paste:bruised::cry::bruised:


Depending on the size of the specimen, some can take up to hours to complete a molt. Just leave it alone. Rule of thumb: only assume it's dead when it smells dead.


----------



## Solspear

lalberts9310 said:


> Depending on the size of the specimen, some can take up to hours to complete a molt. Just leave it alone. Rule of thumb: only assume it's dead when it smells dead.


Oh, it's definitely dying, it's a small spider. Small tarantulas shouldn't be on their back and curling it's legs. Should I just push it so that it's on top of its legs, maybe then it should snap out of it, and molt?


----------



## lalberts9310

Solspear said:


> Oh, it's definitely dying, it's a small spider. Small tarantulas shouldn't be on their back and curling it's legs. Should I just push it so that it's on top of its legs, maybe then it should snap out of it, and molt?


Uhhhh, where did you hear that? Ts, big and small lie on their backs when they molt. Don't poke it leave it alone. Are you sure it didn't molt already and isn't just stretching? They always fold their legs in when they finished up a molt. Either way, when a T is on it's back, it's sign that it's about to molt. For any further discussion I think you should start a new thread, as this is off-topic for this one, and when you started a new thread please post pictures of it in it's current state. Just don't poke or touch or bother it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #1


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Brachypelma verdezi looking so good


----------



## LythSalicaria

Theraphosinae sp. Honduras #1 was sporting a fresh set of clothes this morning.  I'm beginning to suspect that it's a male because it seems to be moulting out twice as often as its sac mates.


----------



## pyro fiend

B. Albo molted and now pushes a sexy 1.5"


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Pulcher molted yay x3 as well as quite a few lil roseas are now 1i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

pyro fiend said:


> P. Pulcher molted yay x3 as well as quite a few lil roseas are now 1i


Yeah for the RCF army.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

sdsnybny said:


> Yeah for the RCF army.......


Thought this was in my thread for a second  you can see in pics i just did a few are already all over the place lol (cant see details too well phone focuses on main object but very obvious a 1i)


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Had our little A. Anax sling molt a couple of days or so ago. Pretty sure our n. Chromatus sling is on its way too.


----------



## sdsnybny

Pseudhapalopus sp blue, gained some good size no longer need magnifying glass to see it.


----------



## z32upgrader

Itty bitty baby B. vagans molted!


----------



## pyro fiend

G. pulchra was on its back when i left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

A. Brock susp fm tried molting.. She lost 2 legs on one side (was unusable before)  and had her frint leg on same side stuck xc im boosting humidity evenmore hoping she pulls out.. Xc

---------- Post added 09-17-2015 at 07:10 PM ----------

P. Sp purple.. And ALOT bigger then i thought.. I was thinking ~4".. Its molts nearly 5


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Langenbucheri susp fm
And p. Pulch #2


----------



## cold blood

My smaller male C. schieodtei is molting...was about 3", maybe a little under.   Gonna need to feed him up and re-house him in the next few weeks.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. minatrix slings #1-2, B. albopilosum #1


----------



## papalooee1

B. vagans. Still upside down on top of old exo. inside the hide. Cant get to it for sexing... waahhhh!


----------



## cold blood

B.vagans finally molted last night after over 4 months.

N. chromatus #13 also molted


----------



## sdsnybny

Holothele incei (gold) #4


----------



## z32upgrader

P. fasciata molted and regenerated it's two missing legs. Still tiny at about 3/4 "


----------



## cold blood

LV #2 molted again...this things a molting machine.

darlingi #2 and 5

A. ezendami group #2, sling #3.


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #1 kicked a molt out of its hide sometime yesterday evening.


----------



## cold blood

My biggest N. chromatus molted the other day...should be a solid 5"


----------



## scott308

A. ezendami #2


----------



## cold blood

N.chromatus #9 molted yesterday evening.


----------



## pyro fiend

N. chromatus #2

And looks like irminia#1 may be stuck in her molt.. I see 12+ entire legs and they are flailing a bit, but only 1 abd. With carapas popped..xs


----------



## lalberts9310

M. Balfouri sling #1 molted, yay!!!


----------



## cold blood

C. marshalli female surprised me with a rather quick molt this morning.


----------



## lalberts9310

M. Balfouri #2 molted


----------



## sdsnybny

B. albopilosum #2 @ 4 inches


----------



## Tomoran

One of my T. stirmi juveniles molted, and it has officially graduated from "it" to "her".


----------



## KristinaMG

An active 48 hours for molts here: P. regalis and A. geniculata yesterday, O. diamantinensis this morning.


----------



## roman

My euathlus sp chile flame sling, first time under my care. Damn, this one is a slow grower!


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes

My female G. pulchripes finally molted today after over 11 months even though her previous ones were just 3 months apart.


----------



## scott308

E. murinus


----------



## BobGrill

E.cyanognathus 






Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

H. incei #1


----------



## awiec

A.versicolor "Bob" is now an MM, bit bitter sweet as he was my first tarantula (yes he did take over 2 years to mature)


----------



## scott308

My A. versicolor sling molted.


----------



## Issehalsey

C darlingi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Issehalsey

My old lady, G porteri


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #3


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Reduncus #2 had a molt outside her layer no idea how long ago that was(been mia in her hole) but wasnt there the other day


----------



## sdsnybny

pyro fiend said:


> P. Reduncus #2 had a molt outside her layer no idea how long ago that was(been mia in her hole) but wasnt there the other day


My A. metallica did the same thing, finally opened its tube web today but the actual molt 4-7 days ago??
Also my H. sp "Columbia lg" is sporting a new hide.


----------



## Issehalsey

AF Phormictopus cancerides is flipped over atm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

Chromatus #12 just finished...I was worried, it molted on its side...IME that's the most dangerous position, even more so than right side up....I think every bad molt (hasn't been too many actually) has been from a t molting on its side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

M. balfouri #1
Aphonopelma burica
Heterothele gabonensis


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Irminia molted successfully and is now confirmed male. So I can attempt breeding my female again if she molts soon enough and this little guy matures. - this was the good news.

The bad news: C. sp. "Hati hati" #3 attempted another molt it appears, wich I didn't expect at all, as I know all three of mine takes forever to molt, even at their size, they are in pre-molt for a long time. This one had no obvious signs that it was about to molt, but I found it on it's back last night, and it has made no progress yet, it's more than 24h already, and it's only aprox 1.5". The substrate is wet and a waterbowl was provided and kept full, but it seems this little guy (actually suspected female  ) got stuck. I soaked the substrate and placed a water droplet on it's mouth, but it's completely unresponsive. The abdomen is not shrivelled yet, but I'm not getting my hopes up. It doesn't look good. This is quite bummer for me, in two years this is the 1st T I have lost  I'm really sad


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles

#17 AF Lasidora Parahybana Moulted 9.5"-10" Specimen. #7 H.mac Juvi 3" - "3.75


----------



## dementedlullaby

One of the P. irminia slings molted a few days ago and the other followed suit this morning. I expect the other two to do the same shortly.

A. geniculata molted this afternoon. 

Both grew nicely from last molt. Really looking forward to my irminia fellahs growing up especially. For sure my favorite species.


----------



## lalberts9310

Psalmopoeus cambridgei #2 molted, now confirmed male. And my 5" P. Fasciata female is now on her back <- excited about this one, as this will be the 1st large tarantula molting in my care.   XD


----------



## sdsnybny

Lasidora Parahybana sling early this morning


----------



## smiittyy

A. Versicolor


----------



## scott308

My P. irminia finally opened up its hide and kicked out a molt.  Haven't seen the spider in its new clothes yet, but it is an irminia, so I'm not surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

B. albopilosum #3 might be 3/8"


----------



## lalberts9310

Little B. Emilia molted.


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #2


----------



## cold blood

P. regalis female #1 molted this morning.


----------



## scott308

P. scrofa molted as well.


----------



## Issehalsey

H minax almost finished now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## z32upgrader

All three of my baby P. ornatas molted!


----------



## lalberts9310

C. sp. "Hati hati" #1 is molting - this hot summer is really making my Ts pop all of a sudden

^ ^ this hati hati also got stuck, despite moist conditions, luckily I saw it flip and I kept an eye on it, only two legs were stuck and I just pulled the molt from it carefully and it's completely fine now *phew*


----------



## pyro fiend

"Fm" nhandu chromatus hooked out... Last time i take someones word for it without checking


----------



## dementedlullaby

All four P. irminia slings have now molted and are about ready for a rehome. Going to find containers this weekend and get to it.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. avicularia #1 sling molted no more pink legs


----------



## scott308

C. darlingi #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami group #1, #5 molted.


----------



## Beary Strange

G.porteri #2 molted out rather than laying. :/


----------



## owlbear

My brand new baby i mira molted, which was a pleasant surprise. Now for my b emilia, b smithi, a geniculata, p scrofa and g pulchripes to follow suit...


----------



## Storm76

One of my triplet A. geroldi molted a week ago

Yesterday P. miranda female put on new outfit


----------



## Oroborus

B.emelia 1" today. Good colour, active, no disfigurement.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #4 molted this morning.


----------



## Ellenantula

Witnessed G pulchripes moult today.  GBB been in web tunnel pushing two weeks (no smells) and am assuming she moulted... sometime.


----------



## sdsnybny

Tiny Ami sp "Panama" molted last night :sneaky:...at least i know it must be eating. Its now 1 1/2 rice grains big.


----------



## sdsnybny

O. diamantinensis just finished!!


----------



## awiec

a few members of my T.gigas army molted


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Needed a bit of help getting the last of it off but found a freshly molted C. Perezmilesi skittering about her pot last night


----------



## Issehalsey

Adult female Avicularia metallica molted at some point this week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pancakensyrup

A.Avic pinky molted through the night


----------



## CoinJar

My Mexican Red Rump sling molted this afternoon. Finally getting some coloration on the abdomen.


----------



## pyro fiend

A. Brock molted. I was too bummed out by my N. Chromatus maturing to notice his exo hiding xD


----------



## lalberts9310

Forgot to add - P. irminia/cambridgei hybrid molted over the weekend.


----------



## sdsnybny

G.pulchripes #1 sometime in the last few days


----------



## smiittyy

P.Metallica


----------



## TsunamiSpike

N. Chromatus sling molted earlier today


----------



## msmagsie

So I come home from work tonight and my FIRST and ONLY tarantula EVER is on it's back molting!! This is it's first molt in my care, and I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT! My little 1.75" (or so) G. pulchra has successfully molted, all limbs in tact! I can't wait to see how much it's grown!


----------



## sdsnybny

Congrats!!

My GBB (Bertha Butt) completed a successful molt about an hour ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami group #2, sling #3

P. cam #2

C. darlingi #12


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman #1 and A. seemanni #3 bcf


----------



## z32upgrader

S. calceatum sling ate yesterday and molted today.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #5


...


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Juvi P. Murinus currently molting


----------



## PanzoN88

My GBB molted this morning. First time it has molted in my care.


----------



## scott308

My Pumpkin Patch- Large molted the other night.  Still quite small, but now slightly less so.


----------



## Oroborus

B. albopilosum. Good colour, active, no deformation.


----------



## pyro fiend

Some of my G. Rosea rcf are now 2i yay  food for them on thursday xD


----------



## sdsnybny

pyro fiend said:


> Some of my G. Rosea rcf are now 2i yay  food for them on thursday xD


Lots n lots of food......lol

My E. truculeltus (sold as suspected E. parvula),
P. metallica H. sp "Columbia" lg, and E. uatuman #2


----------



## pyro fiend

sdsnybny said:


> Lots n lots of food......lol
> 
> My E. truculeltus (sold as suspected E. parvula),
> P. metallica H. sp "Columbia" lg, and E. uatuman #2


well i already have mini mealworms, and smalls.. i think the 2i can take on a small. so it wont be as bad as it sounds XD but i do need to do a few rehousings on same day.. joy joy.. glad im gona do all that on my day off XD 

but once they have a meal maybe 2 in them, ill contact you and we can get yours sent out ^_^


----------



## sdsnybny

Cool my own little "rcf army" platoon


----------



## scott308

My genic molted.


----------



## soundsmith

My OBT molted a couple of days ago, about 3" DLS now:


----------



## pyro fiend

sdsnybny said:


> Cool my own little "rcf army" platoon


they are cute and active little buggers i tell ya.. they may even be their own rcf tactical unit ;P  i think ima mix up the numbers [already have yours pulled aside] and find out what numbers molted lol as i have a few "lucky ones" who looked rly large and 2 that was realy tiny as 1i


----------



## lalberts9310

C. sp. "Hati hati" #2 molted


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami group #1, sub adult female #6 ,olted this afternoon.....as did P. irminia #2 which is just finishing up as I type.


----------



## lalberts9310

M. Balfouri #2 molted


----------



## scott308

My Pumpkin Patch- Large molted.  Again.  I found a molt in its water dish less than a week ago, and I just found another molt tonight.  I don't know when it had molted the previous time, just when it finally got around to moving the molt out of its hide.  Hopefully, I will see the little critter at some point, as it has now molted twice without me seeing it at all.


----------



## sdsnybny

Sneaky girl.......P. irminia dumped her exo in the water dish. at least I know she is alive. 
Would be great to see her :cry:


----------



## Chris11

Sub adult G. rosea (hopeful male) destroyed the exo 
H. lividum sling 
H. vonwirthi


----------



## pyro fiend

Looks like the last of my rosea rcf's that survived are now 2i!!... feeding some today and hopefully getting them to new homes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Issehalsey

Little H Gigas molted at some point yesterday.

P murinus EWLs molting to 1st instar soon.
EDIT: 1/21-23 have molted to 1st instar 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeInNC

~2.5" B. Smith molted 3 days ago.  If it comes out of its' hide without B. Smithi colors I'll be posting a "what species is this" post as it's been medium grey up until now (I purchased it from an online company with "iffy" QC and reputation).


----------



## scott308

P. cambridgei #2 recently finished.


----------



## Oroborus

T. stirmi and L. klugi


----------



## awiec

E.murinus, 2x A.sp Guyana Green, A.braunshauseni and H.gabonensis


----------



## pyro fiend

0.1 Psalm. Ess
0.1? A. genic
With 3 ts heavy premolt ^.^


----------



## lalberts9310

M. Balfouri #1 molted


----------



## sdsnybny

A. purpurea #2, H. incei (gold) #1, other two are close behind.


----------



## TsunamiSpike

B. Vagans and H. Colombia large #1 slings molted last couple of days.


----------



## johnny quango

My Crypsidromus sp puriscal


----------



## pyro fiend

P. sp machala molted earlier 27th morning ^_^ bigger indeed


----------



## sdsnybny

A. aurantiaca now has itty bitty pink toes , and A. avicularia #2


----------



## GG80

GBB sling molted yesterday. Almost doubled in size. Just under 1" DLS now. ALso, I'm pretty sure my A. versi sling has molted in the last few days. There seems to be what looks like a shed mold deep in its web.


----------



## Misty Day

A.Versicolor molted into a mature male.
C.Marshalli molted into 4th instar.
A.Purpurea molted into 3rd instar, first molt in my care and I've had it since May. Knew these were slow growers but wow! 
P.Metallica female molted, looking around the 6 inch mark now.


----------



## lalberts9310

O. sp. "Blue" molted... still can't figure out the sex of this fella - bloody exuvia muncher >:/   *grumbles*

It's 3" so I guess if it is male it's probably pen-ultimate, hopefully I'll be able to see with the next exo if it doesn't mature out a male.... meh.


----------



## dementedlullaby

One of my B. albo slings molted. Still way smaller than his sibling but growing at least. 

My A. avic slings (juvies now) outpaced each other for awhile but this ones not showing any signs of big catch-up. Interesting.


----------



## Oroborus

B. smithi, female, 3" and looks amazing!


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Cyclosternum pentalore


----------



## Ellenantula

Adult female B emilia -- appears to be little size gain, but brilliant colouring so far!

The moult:


----------



## pyro fiend

Ellenantula said:


> Adult female B emilia -- appears to be little size gain, but brilliant colouring so far!
> 
> The moult:
> View attachment 139853


Jellous.. My 'pen' males gettin super heavy premolt and seems t be taking a lifetime


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Yesterday evening (October 31st) I noticed my (suspect male) E. campestratus had flipped. I thought "This better be a treat and not a trick!" and continued on about my business of preparing for trick-or-treaters.

6 P.M. : Noticed it had flipped.
10 P.M- It began to pull free.
15 'til 11 -it was free of its exoskeleton.
Around midnight - flipped upright.

After it deserted its moult, I collected it and took the usual progress photo. (A quarter  included for scale)

October 15, 2014-October 31st, 2015


----------



## smiittyy

N.Chromatus #2

Seems to be a fast grower. Both of mine double in size with every molt. This is its second molt since 9/15.


----------



## awiec

M.balfouri finally has its blue
P.miranda
A.seemanni, only took her 7 months to come out from her burrow


----------



## sdsnybny

awiec said:


> M.balfouri finally has its blue
> P.miranda
> A.seemanni, only took her 7 months to come out from her burrow


GOD, THEY TAKE FOREVER!!

My A. diversipes #2 molted successfully.


----------



## smiittyy

M.Balfouri #'s 1 and 3 molted

#3 pictured


----------



## cold blood

darlingi #1,7,11

okerti #1

LV #3


----------



## awiec

sdsnybny said:


> GOD, THEY TAKE FOREVER!!
> 
> My A. diversipes #2 molted successfully.


She was WC too so she probably had to get used to the seasonal shift, I tried to mimic some of the seasons for her and it seemed to get her to come out finally.


----------



## johnny quango

My Pamphobeteus nigricolor sling finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #1 and 5 molted this afternoon.


----------



## Issehalsey

Ephebopus uatuman MF molted sometime in the past couple days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Gbb moulted during the night and she looks stunning. Add my Pamphobeteus sp machalla wow it's gained serious size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

E.pulcherrimaklaasi adult female.


----------



## Storm76

A. versicolor female "Star" molted a few days ago succesfully


----------



## sdsnybny

This morning Mortishia II  my B. smithy juvenile molted.


----------



## PanzoN88

B. Albopilosum molted an hour ago, now just waiting on my b. Sabulosum


----------



## cold blood

P.cancerides #3


----------



## pyro fiend

P. Pulch #1 molted prob yesterday, and A. Brock susp fm is on her side


----------



## GG80

N. chromatus sling.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #11

B. albiceps...lookin like a B. albiceps FINALLY...worth the long wait though, looking forward to her emergence.


----------



## sdsnybny

T. ockerti #1 just tonight


----------



## TsunamiSpike

G. Ihrengi sling molted last night, good size jump too


----------



## cold blood

My larger male C. schieodtei molted over night, at first glance he appears to have matured...looking for a MF now!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Only just found the molt of one of our P.Irminia slings, happy to consider it a juvi now. Probably molted around 4-5 days ago, starting to get its little orange 'ticks' on it's legs too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

H. incei #3 last one in the group finally molted


----------



## cold blood

T.  okerti #3


----------



## dementedlullaby

My T. ockerti molted. Only one I bought and the molt looks female to me. Huzzah!


----------



## LythSalicaria

Both my A. geniculatta, both my N. tripeppi, both of my A. metallica, my A. Theraphosoides, my GBB and two out of my four T. sp. Honduras all molted recently.  The Arachno-kids have been busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radium

It was actually months ago, but my _L. violaceopes_ sling did molt once before dying from someone else's arachnophobic ignorance!







I miss the hell out of that little murderbug.


----------



## Shrike

Avicularia versicolor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LythSalicaria

Radium said:


> It was actually months ago, but my _L. violaceopes_ sling did molt once before dying from someone else's arachnophobic ignorance!


Whaaaaaaaat??? Did you post about this anywhere else on the forums, by any chance? I'm curious to know the details. Y'know, assuming you're willing to share said details of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Radium

LythSalicaria said:


> Whaaaaaaaat??? Did you post about this anywhere else on the forums, by any chance? I'm curious to know the details. Y'know, assuming you're willing to share said details of course.


You're not the first to ask, so I decided to go ahead and make a thread - thanks for caring!

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...eopes-sling-died-so-I-figured-I-d-type-it-out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Tapinauchenius cupreus sling molted today! It's first molt since I got it about a month ago. Also, my S. calceatum slings have been molting. 

*Edit
My M. balfouri sling #2 of 2 molted today about 2 weeks behind #1.  Starting to get the adult coloration. YAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #1 finally


----------



## edgeofthefreak

C. cyaneopubescens! First molt from this one! Only had it for about 7-8 weeks too.


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides sling #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei molted today. I think it now is pen-ultimate  better start searching for a lady

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TsunamiSpike

P. Cambridgei juvi/sub molted today...s/he's round the front and left it's molt right behind her log...Won't be getting that out to sex anytime soon >.<


----------



## PanzoN88

I am not sure it molted today, but i found a molt in my B. Sabulosums enclosure


----------



## lalberts9310

Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati hati" #1 molted, luckily all went well this time. And it's finally showing some gold colouration in it's carapace! What a beauty!


----------



## smiittyy

Both the male and the female P.Smithi's molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Hapalopus sp Colombia large sling #2 molted this morning. Still waiting on a couple of grammostola molts that'll be coming soon


----------



## Issehalsey

The 19 OBT slings I have from the sac are starting to molt to 2i 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami, group 1, sub-adult female #4 molted this morning....no wonder it didn't eat its mealie last night.


----------



## sdsnybny

"Bilbo" vagans molted successfully last night. (my daughter named him/her)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My C. schioedti molted sometime last weekend.


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> "Bilbo" vagans molted successfully last night. (my daughter named him/her)


I'm not a fan of names for spiders....BUT that one is great!!


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> I'm not a fan of names for spiders....BUT that one is great!!


Thanks its looking male,
 but I never get a chance at the shed little bugger buries  it before digging itself out of burrow.
When I told her it was a B. vagans she blurted out "Bilbo"  and it stuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer

3/4" A versicolor molted last night.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. purpurea #1, G. pulchripes #2, and B. albopilosum #1


----------



## Storm76

"Nila", big A. azuraklaasi girl molted a couple days ago successfully


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei #2 molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. versicolor is now a juvenile...yeah


----------



## lalberts9310

M. Balfouri #2 also molted, starting to show some colour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

A. geniculata moulted yesterday without incident. (Whew!)


----------



## sdsnybny

T. ockerti #2 today


----------



## Issehalsey

AF E murinus #3 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GG80

Wow, no one has posted here for 3 days. That must a record .

Anyway, B. boehmei sling molted overnight. Might be 2" DLS now and what colour on those legs. Stunning.


----------



## Bast

Our OBT, Chaos, started moulting last night.  Woke up to find a couple of gorgeous, bright orange legs poking out from behind her molt.  I wish I could get pictures, but she never comes out from her log Lol.

Edit: fixing am autocorrect typo


----------



## Coconana

Holothele Incei we nicknamed 'Lil' Mama' molted yesterday. 

Hopefully the P. Irminia is next! I've got five bucks on her


----------



## Chris11

N. chromatus sling, obt sling, and G. rosea rcf


----------



## dementedlullaby

My B. albo molted yesterday. Surprised by the size it put on. Still too small to sex and it destroyed the molt anyway.

One of four P. irminia molted. Haven't really got a good look at size. I think another one might have molted as well but it's really holed up in it's dirt curtain right now and didn't give me a viewing window (how rude). The other two are close for sure.

Edit : another irminia molted so one or two to go.


Another edit : Annnnd now the A. versi juvie molted. No way to snag the molt so I'm supposing it too shall be destroyed lol.


----------



## cold blood

LV #2 molted the other day...as did P. cam #1 and 5


----------



## wndurham

Checked on my OBT today and she finally molted.  That is 2 molts in my care and I bet she is closing in on 4"!!!!   Now how to get the molt out????  Hmmmmmm......


----------



## lalberts9310

C. sp. "Hati hati" #2 molted last night


----------



## SpiderInTheBath

My a. Versicolor moulted for the third time in my care, at last! It's been months since the last one and weeks since she ate a thing. Every time she moults successfully I breathe a sigh of relief knowing how easy it is to mess up the husbandry on these ones. 

Jessica Fletcher lives!! 

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## awiec

P. sp Machalla, P.regalis #2 and some T.gigas


----------



## sdsnybny

P. sp Machalla sling last night and my AF A. minatrix yesterday. 
Also possibly my C. sellantus sling, cant see through the webbing.


----------



## GG80

B. smithi sling just finished a successfull molt.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #2 and 3

Female P. ornate also molted....she was 7.25", cant wait to see her stretch out.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

My G. pulchripes has been working on its web-mat, but I'm sure it will be well after midnight before I can make the report if even then. However I am amused, because my LP is adjacent. I noticed that the LP was leaning against the end of its enclosure towards the pulchripe it's front legs against the wall. I imagined it whistling and shouting "That's right, baby! take it off! Take it ALL off! "

Edit: She flipped. At 10:15 PM, approximately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

And she finished at approximately 4:15 AM. It seems to have gone okay, and she left behind the first moult with which I may be able to attempt my first exuvium sexing. Intact and the area that I need to examine already mostly exposed. But I have to wait until later due to other, less important commitments. I have to leave soon, but I'd rather be fooling with the moult than heading off for a "family" Thanksgiving meal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dementedlullaby

Another P. irminia molted. I suspect that's all four of 'em but still can't see one that's ultra holed up in his little dirt web. At least the other three gave me viewing windows, the nerve.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu chromatus molted Thanksgiving Day!(yesterday) Gorgeous!


----------



## smiittyy

N. Chromatus #1 molted, 3rd time since beginning of september.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Issehalsey

H mac sling


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #1 molted.


----------



## SpiderDad61

My N chromatus sling bolted last night. For weeks it stayed in the burrow, and while still eating, never came out. This morning, I noticed fresh dirt around, and covering the burrow entrance, and them noticed the molt, sitting on top of another dirt pile, in the water bowl, lol. Can't wait to get a full view of the beauty. From what I seen, it's starting to get its stripes. It was a lil over 1", so curious how big now.  Pic as soon as I can get one.


----------



## lalberts9310

B. Emilia sling molted last night, lol, Haven't gained any size really, still a teeny weeny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattias

Avicularia geroldi

Just after molting



A few hours later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #2


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman sling #1


----------



## SpiderDad61

View attachment 140457

	

		
			
		

		
	
P cambridgei sling molted today.


----------



## PanzoN88

LP sling molted sometime within the last 15 hours, found a fresh molt this morning


----------



## cold blood

Female Nhandu chromatus #16 molted last night....she's one of my favorite chromati


----------



## SpiderDad61

cold blood said:


> Female Nhandu chromatus #16 molted last night....she's one of my favorite chromati


nice!!! My N chromatus sling just molted too!!!


----------



## z32upgrader

Got a surprise molt from my P. fasciata today.


----------



## Issehalsey

P regalis on her back as I type this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awiec

H.gabonensis and P.muticus...grew a whole centimeter


----------



## TsunamiSpike

G. Pulchra sling over night


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman sling #2 last night


----------



## Bubbles

B. Emilia sling. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blood

Chromatus #9 molted.


----------



## lalberts9310

Monocentropus balfouri #1 molted sometime in the past few days


----------



## scott308

A. versicolor and C. darlingi #1


----------



## pyro fiend

Little GBB sling molted.. S/hes all white and fragile still


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides sling #1


----------



## sdsnybny

RCF army Soldado #2  molted to 3i. The other troops should follow shortly


----------



## scott308

My genic molted over night.  It looked like it might be ~2" now, although I only got a quick peek before it ducked back underground.


----------



## sdsnybny

L. parahybana sling last night


----------



## Austin S.

Just noticed my female Avicularia sp. "Colombia" molted this morning. 
Picture time!


----------



## lalberts9310

Mature female P. Irminia surprised me with a new outfit today.. and my word is she GORGEOUS! *drools*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61

LP sling, and pumpkin patch sling. Seems like one of my slings is molting every few days!!  Woo hoo


----------



## Shawnee

B. shcroederi sling molted 2 days ago, expecting the other to molt any day now


----------



## GG80

Found a discarded molt in my Hapolopus 'colombia' sling's enclosure this morning. Have no idea when it molted as I haven't seen it in a month.


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp red AF molted this morning


----------



## Shawnee

Like I suspected, the other schroederi molted successfully. Now I can enjoy seeing them with a blue tint for a while


----------



## Ellenantula

P cambri during the night -- huge now!


----------



## SpiderInTheBath

A. geniculata in progress right now! So excited, this is my first big moult! 




Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderDad61

My GBB sling molted last night, and I just got it a week or so ago. Here it is freshly molted, bunched up


----------



## cold blood

H. mac #1 molted last night.


----------



## Coconana

Haplopelma Minax.. erm... Cyriopagopus Sp. molted yesterday. S/he's a little unnamed sling.

Then my Psalmopoeus Irminia nicknamed Odo'sha molted just about thirty minutes ago. Was able to pull the molt and... Immature spermathecae! It's a girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

little baby N. Chromatus molted today! gained like .25 in size.


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #10

P. cancerides #5


----------



## SpiderDad61

M balfouri sling just molted. Literally doubled in size. Was a rad over 1/2, now 1" and getting color


----------



## pyro fiend

GBB FM #2 molted.. so pretty ^_^


----------



## z32upgrader

My little Acanthoscurria brocklehursti sling molted today. It's a boy.


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

My "supposed 1/2in" G. pulchripes molted this morning but looks more like 1/2" now


----------



## dementedlullaby

P. regalis molted a few days ago. Suspecting male but chewed up the molt before throwing it out.


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## Exuviae

My 1/2" L. parahybana molted yesterday, nearly doubling in size.


----------



## GG80

A. geniculata molted over night. Looks like she's well past the 4" DLS mark now .


----------



## SpiderDad61

B albop sling molted yesterday. It's a cool blueish grey 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
color now.


----------



## obie

my g pulchra molted to about 3in friday and my phormictopus sp green molted this mourning its about 2.5 in


----------



## SpiderDad61

P metallica molted today in a web hammock!!! Never seen this before!!! So cool. Colors really coming in too.


----------



## SpiderDad61

Thing of beauty


----------



## z32upgrader

My lovely P. metallica is almost done with her molt.


----------



## cold blood

H. mac #2

P. cancerides #3


----------



## leaveittoweaver

A.Diversipes


----------



## Shawnee

T. ockerti molted last night


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #2 molted last night.


----------



## SpiderDad61

B Smithi sling this morning


----------



## SpiderDad61

P vittata sling molted 1 hr ago


----------



## Issehalsey

P murinus 2i starting to become 3i


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scott308

P. irminia


----------



## pyro fiend

Heaters been spazzing out and was double checking everyones okay, got first INTACT molt from sp panama.. The molt looks to push 3+" ill finaly find out the sex tho!


----------



## leaveittoweaver

A.versicolor molted yesterday.


----------



## SpiderDad61

OBT sling molted this morning


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #13


----------



## sdsnybny

H. incei gold slings 1 & 4


----------



## sdsnybny

My P. irminia has new clothes


----------



## cold blood

C. schieotdei #3 molted into a MM  (anyone looking message me)

P. muticus molted

P.cancerides #4

N. chromatus #13 (confirmed male)


----------



## Shawnee

While AB was down, I had two molts! My little A. geniculata sling and my Pamphobeteus ultramarinus. Very exciting


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola pulchripes and my Grammostola actaeon both while ab was down


----------



## Coconana

Our Poecilotheria Regalis molted while AB was down. His molt got destroyed though, so sadly I can't 100% confirm my (_truly opposite of a_) sneaking suspicion that he's a boy. On the plus side, our 'little' guy is about 4" now!


----------



## Ellenantula

B albo moulted Dec 20th -- not a lot of size gain, still 2+" mark (but always happy with a successful moult).


----------



## edgeofthefreak

Had 3 molts while AB was pupating...

C. cyaneopubescens molted to 4th instar, and is now the same DLS as my freshly molted 8-9 instar E. sp. "Red".

Also had a molt of my D. diadema, but this is *NOT* the right section for that one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula

AB has become my only record of moults.  lol
But seriously true!  Last week-end I was like "but mine moulted -- where can I record the date? - yannoe, because a real calendar or proper record keeping of my own would be too logical).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides#2 this afternoon.   AF P. cam appears to be making a mat....fingers crossed, its been pre-molt for months.


----------



## scott308

My tiny A. henti molted recently.


----------



## cold blood

The female P. cam did molt, and man, she's beautiful.

N. chromatus #12 also flipped, been waiting a several weeks for this one, too...rained the day prior.


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola iheringi juvenile just moulted even it's still in it's hide it looks beautiful and appears to have grown quite a bit


----------



## Czech prime

The other p. regalis sling just molted (or is still molting). It is in it's hide so i just hope it had enough space to molt properly but i guess we'll see later
It grew to almost twice its previous size o.0


----------



## dementedlullaby

One A. avic molted during forum down time. So adorable and losing most of the red setae on the abdomen unlike the sibling. 

B. vagans juvie is in very heavy premolt. Any day now.


----------



## Mattias

My H. maculata sling and 3 of my Euathlus sp red slings. I think my adult female Euathlus sp red is in premolt too because she hasn't eaten in about 2 months... 

They're not T's but:
5 platymerus biguttata


----------



## Radium

I came home and found Euathlus sp. red molting right before the forums went down for upgrade, effectively scaring the crap out of me for close to 18 hours. I've had a T molt before, but never out in the open. Too stressful!


----------



## Avinlea

B. Emilia molted while I was out of town, but my boyfriend saved it for me. So tomorrow I will see if I can soften it and determine the sex.  
Exciting!


----------



## emitellall

My G. iheringi molted today  Didn't mean to flash the little guy, but here he/she is.


----------



## sdsnybny

Little tiny ass A. sp blue velvet, Had it since May this year (1st instar). Molted 5 times and still is under 2 inches. I must have the runt cuz it just got its pink toes.


----------



## PNW Keith

Finally survived my first molt with "Houdini" my B. smithi sling. Walked in, saw her on her back and had about a split second of terror before realizing I have read about this and know what it is.


----------



## Blinx

Today Bob-a-lou molted. This was taken just a few moments ago. Successful molt!


----------



## cold blood

A. ulrichea


----------



## Ellenantula

A diversipes 'runt' sling moulted today (she's still about 3/4" - last moulted in March or April, I think).  She seems to moult into a smaller sling each time -- so, um, gonna say 'no size gain'.... again.


----------



## sdsnybny

My GBB just finished up waiting for it to flip so I can snag the shed for ID


----------



## cold blood

My AF P. vitatta molted.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. urticans still translucent


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma lagunas sling just moulted


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti # 3 molted last night...its the newest and smallest okerti I have.


----------



## Vezon

E. Pulcherimaklassi molted yesterday while I was gone. I've only had it for a month and it already has hooks.... I kinda wanted to enjoy watching it grow for longer than that...


----------



## z32upgrader

My Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan just finished.  It's a boy.


----------



## Radium

Nature is so weird and gross. D:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

My (supposed) female _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _is molting right now. The only thing i can do is watching her, drinking Negroni, with Aria Sulla Quarta Corda on.


----------



## cold blood

Just walked into my t room today and found not one, but 2 wonderful surprises.

My P. nigricolor, who just went pre-molt about 2 weeks ago, is on her back, and just starting the process of removing herself from the old skeleton.   She was about 5".

Then I notice that my B. albiceps, which NEVER molts and usually fasts for months prior to molting, had molted at some point this morning.  She ate a waxworm on new years eve and while fat, had not really shown pre-molt signs.  Its about 3" and this may be the fastest molt period its ever had, and I got it at 1/4".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Pamphobeteus nigricolor



__ cold blood
__ Jan 3, 2016
__ 1
__
nigricolor
pamphobeteus







P. nigricolor


----------



## Vezon

I saw that my N. chromatus molted some time last night and my P. irminia just finished molting while I was taking a nap this afternoon.... It always happens when I'm asleep for some reason.


----------



## Starantula

G. Actaeon sling finally popped, just finished up. Waiting on a couple of other premolts to pop.


----------



## cold blood

Nhandu coloratovillsus molted last night.


----------



## sdsnybny

H. sp "Columbia" lg #4 & 5,   B. albopilosum #3,   and A. avicularia #1


----------



## Kymura

three of my slings molted between yesterday and today,
LP, N chromatus and H sp.columbia, dont see any real size change yet,
and..sometime in the last week my B vagan molted again as well, 
was a half inch, over an inch now. 
I rarely see it so not sure of molts thinking two at least.
_makes me wonder how many exo's are buried in its den....._


----------



## z32upgrader

My big P. striata molted this morning and is still immature!  He's going to be huge when he finally does mature.


----------



## Oroborus

B. albopilosum, L. nigerrimum, P. cancerides


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #2


----------



## Psyrocke

My T. sp colombia molted last night (aka Rajah).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Both my C. sp. "Hatihati" molted, and one of my M. Balfouris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura

T._ockerti _molted


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma smithi sling finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KnifingPanda

My 4 inch B Vagans molted last night, sat there watching the whole process. Was amazing to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61

P ornata, LP


----------



## SpiderDad61

OBT sling this morning. Still only about 1"


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #1


----------



## z32upgrader

My juvenile female GBB just finished.


----------



## gottarantulas

Not today (lol), but as of yesterday and two days previous, 3 sub-adult female P.vittata.


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma serratum juvenile just moulted


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #1, 2 and 5

LV #3

N. chromatus #5


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemanni bcf #1,3 moulted. A. diversipes #2, and A. auranticia


----------



## Radium

_A. geroldi_, finally, after seven months with me! Got a quick look when I retrieved the molt - its butt is now more red than orange, and the pink toes are noticeable without looking closely.


----------



## emitellall

GBB and P. cambridgei last night. A. juruensis a few days ago


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my three P. ornata slings molted today.


----------



## z32upgrader

Awoke to find one of my Dolichothele diamantinensis slings molted and so did my Orphnaecus sp. "blue".


----------



## cold blood

AF P. regalis #2 molted today.


----------



## ophidia

My B. vagans molted on Saturday.  For being sold to me sexed as a female, sure has some nice masculine tibial apophysis and palpal emboli.  He's still gorgeous, though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ophidia

But... my P. rufilata molted about a week ago and the molt has some nice spermathecae so that makes up for it .


----------



## z32upgrader

Crap. My Holothele incei just molted mature.  Gorgeous, but sad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Adult female P. fasciata molted.. again.. I had no idea she was in pre-molt, she molts more frequently than my P. cambridgei sub-adults and P. irminia juvie.. and she wasn't even fat


----------



## sdsnybny

A. purpurea #2, and A. minatrix


----------



## smiittyy

M. Balfouri #1, starting to get its adult colors.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #3 and P. cancerides #1


----------



## z32upgrader

The second of my three P. ornata slings molted today.


----------



## Ashton

E. uatuman sling finished molt in about 25 minutes. Went from .75"-1"


----------



## emitellall

A. diversipes, A. versicolor, G. rosea

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My T. ockerti is on it's back at this moment, two E. uatuman's and a P sp blue  sling yesterday, and I suspect one or two of my N. incei slings are done.just waiting for them to take out the trash.


----------



## johnny quango

My largest Pamphobeteus nigricolor sling tonight


----------



## Andrea82

Two juvi B.albopilosum and a P.pulcher sling


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #3


----------



## ophidia

My P. rufilata juvenile molted a few days ago and just came out for a drink.  It's about 3" DLS at this point.  It kicked out the molt yesterday, so I have to get it softened up and take a look-- last time looked female, but should be much easier to tell this time.


----------



## Olan

Tiny genic


----------



## Olan

OBT sling


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

At 12:30 AM I noticed my B. smithi had finally flipped. Usually I monitor the event, but I had to get up early. When I checked upon awakening it was a done deal and seems to have gone well.


----------



## sdsnybny

Pamphobetus sp Machalla yesterday, no more Xmas tree pattern on the abdomen.


----------



## PNW Keith

3" 0.0.1Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. Was in premolt when I purchased it, so looking forward to seeing their feeding behavior I have read about.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Heterothele gabonensis molted today!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

I'll post for the first time on this thread. One of my true adult formerly known Acanthoscurria brocklehursti molted a few hours ago. She was on her back for eight hours until she began to molt. Took some photos and one of the photos is of the length of her old molt and spermathecae photo as well. She is so big and fragile.


----------



## lalberts9310

P. cambridgei molted


----------



## johnny quango

Adult female H villosella


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #3 is molting.


----------



## pyro fiend

a genic found beside exo with whitish red fangs.. must of molted yesterday 10months 28/29 days from last molt ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82

P.pulcher sling, juvi B.albopilosum female and my Lasiodora parahybana juvenile male


----------



## Coconana

Recent molters...

0.0.2 Ceratogyrus Darlingi
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus Sp. "Minax" 
0.0.1 Megaphobema Robustum
0.0.1 Heteroscodra Maculata
0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans #1 (female) molted over night.


----------



## TomM

One of my L.P.'s molted sometime this morning, the other two are in premolt.  

Just wanted to mention that it began raining around the same time as the molt.


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #4


----------



## Starantula

P. Irminia sling #2 in Sunday, joined it's sac mate in earning it's little orange feet ticks


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I just noticed that my L. parahybana has finally flipped. Looking forward to seeing what sort of size increase it will result. But as long as it is successful it doesn't really matter to me. It will probably be a fairly lengthy wait.

Edit: It's a done deal. She flipped at 6:30 P.M. and was fully extricated at 12:20 A.M.


----------



## z32upgrader

My second D. diamantinensis molted today!


----------



## Olan

B. albiceps #4


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #5

A. avic MF #1  Dang, was hoping for a sac


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

My first wild caught Grammostola sp. "Northern Gold" molted under my care. Bye bye old molt! It's nice to see her true beauty now.


----------



## pyro fiend

Gbb fm #2 molted again yay  also just found a older molt kicked out of gbb slings hide  but black fangs 3+days?


----------



## mistertim

My B. smithi molted yesterday. She's in hiding now, presumably recovering.


----------



## Starantula

T. Ockerti sling molted today, decent size jump.


----------



## cold blood

H. mac #1


----------



## sdsnybny

pamphobeteus fortis sling has a new coat


----------



## scott308

P. cam #1 molted last night.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami female #3 tossed out a molt.


----------



## Shawnee

All 3 of my LP's molted. And of course, all 3 ruined the molts so I can't sex them


----------



## johnny quango

My Eucratoscelus constrictus sling now comes with a new suit and extra attitude


----------



## lalberts9310

Both my M. balfouris molted recently, and my other P. cambridgei appears to be in heavy pre-molt.


----------



## Czech prime

One of the p. Regalis slings molted overnight. Seems to have gained a good half an inch. The other one is still in heavy heavy premolt


----------



## Czech prime

well the other one molted a few hours ago. kinda weird considering they molted a week apart last time


----------



## Starantula

C. Perezmilesi #2 sling molted yesterday.


----------



## Exuviae

G. pulchripes sling just finished molting about a minute ago.


----------



## sdsnybny

B. albopilosum #1, N. incei gold #4, P. fortis sling, A. veriscolor sling


----------



## Ellenantula

C fimbri -- not sure when but he/she threw exo out today.


----------



## z32upgrader

Third P. ornata this morning and my P. fasciata just now finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan

Juvie male G. pulchripes sometime over the last few days


----------



## pyro fiend

A. brock susp fm  almost cant tell she had molt issues when i got her


----------



## Olan

0.1 H. Mac sometime while I was at work!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

My immature male Xenesthis intermedia finished molting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## lalberts9310

P. Cambridgei male just matured


----------



## Andrea82

C.cyaneopubescens sling, andB.albopilosum female.
It looks like the sling has doubled in size again,sjeez!


----------



## lawkmlaw

this morning


----------



## silentarantula

_Grammostola pulchripes_ molted during my sleep last night. saw my very first molt tarantula.

it is #3 as i own 3 slings, 2 of them yet to molt but anytime soon. can't wait to show my boys when they get home from school today.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## cold blood

H. incei molted at some point in the past 3 weeks as she emerged last night a slimmer spider.

N. chromatus #16 finally molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beaker41

She molted about 3 days ago but didn't push her molt out until this morning, My biggest lady is even bigger !


----------



## lalberts9310

O. sp. "Hati hati" matured. Other one in heavy pre-molt also suspect male. These guys mature so small.


----------



## lalberts9310

Other O. sp. "Hati hati" also just matured into MM.


----------



## pyro fiend

Phormic. Sp. Purple fm molted today.. Her molt almost marches my 6" genics molt  big girl! Didntt hink she was that big.. Now if inly my gbb fm will molt ill have my 3massive ladies molts side by side ^.^


----------



## sdsnybny

congrats Pyro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

sdsnybny said:


> congrats Pyro


thanks buddy.. hoping i can massively feed her and encourage them to molt about the same time frame like they did this time ^_^ ima try to get a good pic when i get home shes oh so pretty ^_^


----------



## Coconana

Our smaller C. Darlingi is in the process of molting right now! Our P. Irminia molted about a week ago or so.


----------



## johnny quango

My smallest Pamphobeteus nigricolor sling just now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

My genic moulted last night. It appears to have went well. I'm always on pins and needles with it in particular.


----------



## Coconana

I went to bed around 3:30am or so, so sadly I wasn't able to stick around and watch our female Nhandu Coloratovillosus molt. When I went to check on her this morning, I found that our Phormictopus Cancerides juvie also molted! Yay!!


----------



## GG80

N. chromatus sling molted this morning. The white bands are becoming more prominent.


----------



## scott308

In the last few days, my A. versi, P. scrofa and genic have all molted.  My P. muticus had been barricaded for a couple months and (looks like a boy) he was out wandering around.  I can't remember how big it was the last time I saw it so I don't know if it molted.


----------



## cold blood

B. smithi surprised me with a molt early this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scott308

Cyriopagopus schioedtei molted last night.


----------



## sdsnybny

Little I. mira sling #1 molted yesterday


----------



## emitellall

A. metallica (finally) and a surprise adult G. porteri, now confirmed female.


----------



## cold blood

My LD molted last night and my biggest P. cancerides molted last night....both are getting big.


----------



## z32upgrader

S. calceatum molted this morning.


----------



## BobBarley

LP molt yesterday.  Confirmed male 3.5".


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #2


----------



## Ellenantula

G pulchripes


----------



## pyro fiend

P.sp. machalla shes getting up there in size


----------



## sdsnybny

pyro fiend said:


> P.sp. machalla shes getting up there in size


I think mine (3") is a male its already showing hints of pink on the legs/carapace


----------



## pyro fiend

sdsnybny said:


> I think mine (3") is a male its already showing hints of pink on the legs/carapace


i think mines a little bigger then that pushing the 4" area or more, but mine is fm =] she fits every so nicely in her small [not micro] terra cotta now tho =]


----------



## johnny quango

My tiny Avicularia sp Colombia sling and it looks beautiful


----------



## crlovel

My OBT molted! I had no idea it was even in pre-molt! I brought it home two weeks ago, she was bright orange all the way through, no darkening abdomen. Last night, she destroyed a cricket when offered. This morning, I have an OBT molt waiting for me outside of her burrow. Three more of my new slings and juveniles are in pre-molt now, too.


----------



## TopHatTarantula

P. metallica


----------



## Toxoderidae

One of my P. Regalis


----------



## PanzoN88

I am two weeks too late, but my largest B. Albopilosum molted two weeks ago


----------



## viper69

My A. sp amazonica molted out into a male, what a bummer the cherry red abdomen is gone, what a size gain he obtained too. I'd say 5.5-6" DLS as a guesstimate.

H. sp Columbia small

A versicolor into a male, not long ago.


----------



## johnny quango

Avicularia metallica sling


----------



## Starantula

N. Chromatus sling finally popped and just finished. Hoping the many other pre molts will follow suit.


----------



## awiec

several members of the T.gigas group, P.rufilata, P.metallica, 2x A.sp Guyana Green, A.veluntina and P.vespertinus. We had a heat wave a week ago so naturally everyone decided to molt.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. versicolor sling, P. sazimai sling, and I. hirsutum sling


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola anthracina woo hoo


----------



## crlovel

Yet another molt, today or yesterday. My geniculata! I had no idea until I was transferring her to a slightly larger container with potting soil, and low and behold, in the corner, a fresh molt.


----------



## sdsnybny

My adult A. seemanni tcf this morning


----------



## Envoirment

Just checked up on my GBB and it has just finished molting! First time one has molted in my care, so excited to see its colouration when it emerges from its hide. Hopefully with an intact molt for me to sex it with!


----------



## Ellenantula

Female A avic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GG80

A. versi sling. Haven't seen it yet but the discarded molt would suggest it's almost, if not now, a juvie


----------



## awiec

S.generalum must have molted this morning or last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #1, 2 and 5 molted....unfortunately it appears as if #2 is hopelessly stuck


----------



## Haksilence

P. Hanumavillasumica gave me a surprise molt, didn't even know she was in premoult. Pictures when she decides to come out of her tube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

B. sabulosum

P. cancerides #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

T. ockerti #2 female, I. hirsutum sling #4


----------



## louise f

P.ornata escape. This little one molted today, so later i will take a closer look at the molt and maybe identify the sex.


----------



## De Misj

L. parahybana, A. purpurea, N. chromatus and Homoeomma red.. all at once


----------



## crlovel

My _geniculata_, and I suspect my GBB did, too.


----------



## cold blood

T.okerti #3

A. ezendami #2

N. chromatus #9


----------



## louise f

Happy happy happy, my P.ornata molted yesterday, just checked the molt, it`s a girl


----------



## louise f

Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Starantula

N. Incei Gold sling just popped and I'm pretty convinced or B. Kahlenbergi sling has gone too but hard to get a proper look at it.


----------



## silentarantula

Just got several slings yesterday, had three slings molted in last 24 hours, 2- _Lasiodora itabunae_ and 1- _Lasiodora parahybana_! Forward to see other slings molting, including _Nhandu chromatus_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

OBT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

I. hirsutum sling #3


----------



## crlovel

_Pulchripes_, FINALLY!


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp red #5


----------



## GG80

B. boehmei. Looks almost 3" DLS


----------



## Starantula

As suspected,  our B. Kahlenbergi has made an appearence, looks bigger and slimmer. One of my P. Regalis slings/juvies also molted last night.


----------



## gottarantulas

Several sub-adult B.vagans


----------



## z32upgrader

OBT sling molted yesterday and my juvenile female Heteroscodra maculata molted today.


----------



## JAFUENTES

B. Bohemi and a female L. Hesperus molted today.


----------



## crlovel

_Parahybana_ sling molted!


----------



## lalberts9310

M. balfouri juvie molted


----------



## Olan

While I was out of town last week:
OBT sling
B. smithi sling
B. albiceps sling #2
A. geniculata sling. Still tiny, two molts after I got it...


----------



## z32upgrader

My Tapinauchenius cupreus molted!  Now about 1".


----------



## GG80

GBB sling today. Starting to gain some size now


----------



## cold blood

A. ulrichea just finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

H.pulchripes, starting to get that gold color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

A. versicolor #1 molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beaker41

My mature female boehemi molted a couple days ago and i finally caught her in a big stretch tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GG80

B. smithi sling. Got it's taking forever to grow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Juvenile P. tigrinawesseli


----------



## cold blood

N. chromatus #12

LV #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

juvenile Psalmopoeus reduncus


----------



## silentarantula

#2 _Grammostola pulchripes_ molt this early AM, twice in five weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Czech prime

L.P. sling molted for the first time since i got it today


----------



## Chapat

My Smithi sling today


----------



## sdsnybny

My 3" G. pulchra is sporting new threads this morning


----------



## crlovel

My Hapalopus sp. Columbia sling molted! So did a few of my feeder crickets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan

B. albiceps #1 sometime in the last two weeks. Just emerged from its burrow.


----------



## silentarantula

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ #2 and #6

_Grammostola pulchripes_ #5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans #1, 3 and 6 all molted within the past 18 hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3

B. Albopilosum molted just now. was 1/4inch tiny, now about 1/2 inch


----------



## johnny quango

My Crypsidromus sp puriscal/Panama moulted in the last couple of days and is still tiny


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus sp red sling #7


----------



## Ellenantula

Female GBB -- colours really pop again!


----------



## silentarantula

Grammostola pulchripes #1 and #4


----------



## sdsnybny

H. pulchripes #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

O. sp. "Blue" matured into MM


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans #2, 5 and 7...just waiting on #4

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crlovel

My little cyaneopubescens, she's about .75" now! All bright and pretty!


----------



## crlovel

My B. emilia molted! Finally!


----------



## Chris LXXIX

My 0.1 _Ephebopus murinus_, but God _only _knows when lol.

I've noticed now just that (night here) after disappearing from less than a month (no surprise) she all of a sudden emerged from that damned giant burrow next to the cork, with striking colors, more long legged legs.

You are an amateur dear *Glenn *of that (Amazing. Period, & nuff said) Misfits-Skeleton-Costume-Era, bow down to the real skeleton ;-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Male P. Irminia matured yesterday


----------



## sdsnybny

Little I. hirsutum sling #2 finally


----------



## tuko

Molted a couple of days ago. Both molted inside their burrows!
*
0.0.1* Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus




*0.1.0* Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

cold blood said:


> B. vagans #2, 5 and 7...just waiting on #4


#4 joined the party today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> #4 joined the party today.


Where is that party CB. I`m in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## silentarantula

_Nhandu chromatus_ #4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula

Just found an exuvium pushed out of the burrow of our O. Phillipinus sling.


----------



## louise f

Iridopelma sp Recife  and the other Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## silentarantula

_Lasiodora parahybana_ #5


----------



## pariahsp84

OBT #2 molted last night and we have a confirmed female.


----------



## cold blood

C. schieodtei molted this evening.   We have a MM.    Anyone with a female, contact me!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## silentarantula

after a week of resisting a cricket, _Brachypelma vagans_ molt in its burrow.
_
Brachypelma albopilosum_ #7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola actaeon sling surprise moult


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> C. schieodtei molted this evening.   We have a MM.    Anyone with a female, contact me!!


wish i had one. <3 love them


----------



## z32upgrader

My Nhandu carapoensis just started.  Video is rolling!
*Edit* All done!


----------



## johnny quango

My Oligoxystre bolivianum sling just moulted and it's still tiny (will be for a while)


----------



## cold blood

C. darlingi #9    Looks male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Borneo Black #2 molted a few weeks back.  

P. irminia and E. murinus each pushed out molts overnight.


----------



## Tenevanica

My little _B. albopilosum _is on her back and molting right now! This is the first time she has molted in my care, and I will likely see many more molts, as this species is a slow grower.


----------



## CABIV

My G. rosea molted this morning.   I am disappointed to discover that my tarantula is a male and this is his ultimate molt.   This was my one trouble free spider!   It makes me sad to think his days are numbered.


----------



## johnny quango

Brachypelma annitha sling


----------



## reptyls

My G. Pulchra sling molted on Thursday and nearly doubled in size!! and my A. versicolor sling molted last night!


----------



## Haksilence

My impulsively purchased h himalyana molted this morning and the adult colors have started to poke through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My super-tiny A. hentzi is not quite so super-tiny anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling just had it's 1st moult in my care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

P. cambridgei #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

M. balfouri molted, and P. cambridgei male matured.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## silentarantula

_Brachypelma albiopolisum_ #4

_Nhandu chromatus_ #8


----------



## louise f

lalberts9310 said:


> M. balfouri molted, and P. cambridgei male matured.



What a bummer you live that far away, got a big P.cambridgei girl ready to mate.


----------



## lalberts9310

louise f said:


> What a bummer you live that far away, got a big P.cambridgei girl ready to mate.


I have two freshly matured males. But am struggling to find someone with a lady for them


----------



## louise f

major bummer.  hope you find someone.


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus sp red #6 molted last night


----------



## silentarantula

Augacephalus ezendami female (my first colored molt body) beside b. vagans which partially is.

she's still curled up but her color is gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaneshac

My juvenile female Grammostola pulchripes












Grammostola pulchripes



__ shaneshac
__ Mar 30, 2016



						Juvenile female just moulted yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## Haksilence

Avic avic juvie suspect female. Hopefully she doesn't eat the molt this time so I can properly sex her. Waiting patiently for her to finish stretching out before I tear her web apart to get to the molt. 
Probably pull it tomorrow night if it lasts that long


----------



## sdsnybny

C. sellatus finished this morning.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

Lasiodorides striatus - Immature Male

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Envoirment

Found my _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ freshly molted when I woke up, although still on its back. Its carapace looks to have almost doubled in size  It was 3" in DLS beforehand so can't wait to get a new measurement.


----------



## louise f

Tapinauchenius violaceus babies a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Hapalopus triseriatus lowland juvenile


----------



## louise f

Brachypelma smithi  turned out to be a girl. <3 whoohhhoo


----------



## Chris LXXIX

"Today" i don't know but just found now part of my 0.1 _P.murinus_ _exuvia _near the water dish. She probably molted this Winter, and kicked off that today for Spring/Bulldozing cleaning. Legs everywhere lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pariahsp84

Both my Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens molted with in 10min of each other. They are sack mates and have molted on the same day every time. Pretty wild that they are on the same schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

P. scrofa....still a teeny thing.

C. darlingi #10

A. versicolor #2

H. gigas

and B. albiceps surprised me...ate a cricket just hours prior to molting....big time growth spurt for this female, too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## lunarae

A. versicolor, haven't seen it come out yet but from what I could make through it's webbing it had molted. I'm waiting till tomorrow to try and see if I can get the molt out, if it hasn't eaten it by then.


----------



## Haksilence

P metalica #2 "Tucker" just molted. Can't wait till the blues come in, he's only about an inch and a half right now


----------



## louise f

2 B.emilia, 1 kochiana brunnipes, H.villosella


----------



## silentarantula

Lasiodora parahybana and itabunae slings went popcorn molting in past a week.

Grammostola pulchripes #2 molt during over the night recently and Lasiodora parahybana #9 is actually molting now

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## JAFUENTES

B. Vangas sling and P. Vittata.


----------



## scott308

P. scrofa


----------



## louise f

M.balfouri


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. vittata sling molted last night.


----------



## crlovel

My _smithi _and my _chalcodes_, both molted.


----------



## sdsnybny

Adult female G. iheringi


----------



## tuko

4"+ H. himalayana 0.1


----------



## Mariner1

A. geniculata molted sometime during the night. I cant wait for her to start stretching.


----------



## Haksilence

X. Immanis
Super excited for this little guy, such a beautiful genus that I'm glad I managed to get in my collection.



My little 1 inch GBB sling also molted last night. With my 2.0.0 b. Boehmei both in pre-molt for their penultimates to go with my big female and my 3" LP is in heavy pre-molt (half expect him to molt this week)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

9 Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Euathlus sp smaragd, 5 ceratogyrus darlingi

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfden

Avicularia avicularia molted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

p. pulcher looks to be around 2 in DLS now


----------



## Flexzone

Grammostola pulchripes 2''


----------



## Ellenantula

B albo "former sling" -- gotta upgrade to adult enclosure asap.  Sheeesh they grow up so fast.


----------



## cold blood

Ellenantula said:


> B albo "former sling" -- gotta upgrade to adult enclosure asap.  Sheeesh they grow up so fast.


Where have you been Ellen??

My Lp sling and B.albopilosum sling molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #1

L. itabune

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

My Lasiodorides striatus female and my Homoeomma sp. "Blue" immature male molted and matured.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cuppencake

N. Cromatus.
Molted last night between 1pm and 8pm. Not sure the size it gained but I'm pretty excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

juvenile T.plumipes

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Stromatopelma calceatum and Dolichothele diamantinensis last night/this morning.


----------



## Olan

Last week while I was in New Orleans:
B. albiceps #4
P. murinus


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma auratum juvenile and my Brachypelma schroederi sling


----------



## GG80

N. chromatus sling. Time for a rehouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

10 Brachypelma emilia slings. Fantastic whohoo now they finally got a little bigger LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. fasciata sling.  Looks male from the molt. On the bright side, my S. cal that molted a few days ago is a little girl spider.


----------



## Driller64

My GBB put out a molt around 6 days ago(4/7/16?). I can't see her though since she sealed herself in her hide.


----------



## Envoirment

My _Nhandu chromatus _molted today! Just noticed it finished with its legs/carapace poking out of its hide. Certainly looks like it'll need a rehouse as it looks like its gained quite a bit of size!


----------



## z32upgrader

My other D. diamantinensis just finished and flipped back upright.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. sp blue velvet, and A. versicolor sling #2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Acannthoscurria genniculata juvenile. the molt was 2'' his name is Xerxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

My first T molt! *dances* When checking on everyone today, I noticed that my _Hapalopus sp. columbia_ was an especially vivid orange and black and upon a closer look, that the abdomen was no longer disproportionately large and I saw what looked not like moss, but a molt at one of the sides of its burrow! I gently pulled out the molt, mostly for my own curiosity and confirmation. It was amazing to see! 

My little sling when first I received them over a month ago:












Hapalopus columbia sling



__ ErinM31
__ Mar 10, 2016
__ 8
__
columbia
hapalopus
orange
pumpkin
spiderling




						After seeing the gorgeous photos others have posted here and reading of their bold...
					




Several weeks later they'd constructed a multi-chambered tent/burrow and were fat in premoult: 












Hapalopus columbia



__ ErinM31
__ Mar 24, 2016
__ 2
__
burrow
columbia
hapalopus
moss
orange
pumpkin
sling
webbing




						I generally keep damp moss to one side of my sling enclosures, but my Hapalopus columbia had...
					




Now here, freshly molted.  I'm sorry that you cannot see them more clearly through the roof webbing, but I did not wish to disturb them further. Hopefully you can see the relative size increase (I think I'll upgrade their enclosure soon, maybe put this little 2 oz deli cup inside an 8oz and let it expand its burrow out as it will):

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Starantula

Busy few days..

P. Irminia sling/juvie #1
A. Purpurea sling
N. Incei sling 
H. Colombia Large sling #2
C. Perezmilesi sling/juvie #2
B. Vagans sling

All in the last week. B. Vagans sub,  A. Anax sling and C. Fasciatum juvie all burrowed and closed in so hopefully soon to pop.


----------



## cold blood

A. versicolor#1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

P. irminia


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

Love the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaraguan".

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Envoirment

My _Brachypelma vagans _molted overnight. And it looks like my _Grammostola actaeon _is going to molt soon as well. Must be something in the air with all these molting tarantulas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vezon

G. iheringi - first molt in my care and the exuvium looks female from what I can tell
















EDIT: A. versicolor sling molted as well, and sadly it got stuck in the molt. I managed to free one of its legs without consequence, but the other leg I unstuck doesn't look good at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JAFUENTES

My B. Vangas and my Tanzanian Giant whipscorpion .


----------



## scott308

Pumpkin Patch large.


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola pulchripes sling moulted sometime over the weekend while I was away


----------



## Olan

My female H. mac. I can't wait to see her new clothes out in the open!


----------



## Envoirment

Envoirment said:


> And it looks like my _Grammostola actaeon _is going to molt soon as well. Must be something in the air with all these molting tarantulas!


And I woke up to him/her on its back this morning. Should be finished later today.


----------



## Olan

B. albiceps sling #3 finally comes out after 75 days walled in to a burrow. Not much increase in size though...


----------



## crlovel

My seemanni and my pulchripes slings!


----------



## sdsnybny

A. urticans, P. rufilata sling #2,  T. sp "Costa Rica", A. versicolor sling#2


----------



## cold blood

P. muticus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Acanthoscurria brocklehursti just finished.  About doubled in size.


----------



## ErinM31

My first ever tarantula -- a _B. smithi_ sling -- molted for me for the first time today and I was fortunate enough to be able to see the process -- it didn't take long. 





Not the clearest, what with indoor lighting and I took the photos through the lid rather than disturb the sling more than my entering the room and hovering over them already was. The sling is now lying on it's back, legs folded, already darkening. I can't wait to see how they look tomorrow!


----------



## sdsnybny

H. pulchripes sling #2 just came out in its new duds


----------



## crlovel

My G. pulchripes sling has molted two or three times while in my care over the past two months or so, and I'd swear the thing hasn't grown a bit.


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma vagans sling today!  S. calceatum just started too.


----------



## gottarantulas

Over the past 4 days 6 B.vagans molted and are now ranging from 3.5 to 4 inches and 2 D. fasciatum


----------



## OliverWhatever

Poecilotheria Metallica moulted just yesterday, first time I've seen her after her moult. Her colours are really starting to show now!
I absolutely love her!

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## BaphometDL50

H.Gabonensis to mature male so...He is ready for action!


----------



## saturnthegrey

I had my third molting experince yesterday (if you don't count having a GBB sling arriving with a molt in its tube) from one of my albo slings and I've got a b. vagans sling that has been in premoult for about a week so he'll be popping out fresh and bright here pretty soon. 

Albo is still as tiny as can be at 3/4"


----------



## z32upgrader

B. emilia just finished.


----------



## Wolfden

Grammastola Sp. "North" molting as I type this.


----------



## cold blood

My largest AF A. ezendami molted in the past few days....I was shocked to see it emerge with a still large rump....man its hard to tell how fat theyre getting when you never see anything but the front legs.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## reptyls

My little Lp juvie molted last night!  I got a pic just after it flipped onto it's back.


----------



## Olan

B. albiceps #2


----------



## sdsnybny

P. antrichomatus sometime in the last 5 days just spit out a molt


----------



## z32upgrader

Recently purchased Sericopelma generalum molted this morning and is male.  He's huge and still immature.


----------



## louise f

Lasiodora parahybana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Both my C. darlingis molted in the last few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88

I found a molt from my largest B. Akbopilosum a week ago.


----------



## Belegnole

D. pentalore molted, now I'm waiting for the sackmate to molt.


----------



## Duffman1990

My 1/4" Lp molted today and jumped up 1/2 a inch now.


----------



## louise f

Chilobrachys guangxiensis


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Acanthoscurria geniculata
My H.mac just got MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

_Ceratogyrus marshalli_ molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

B emilia juvenile finally moulted after 11 months of keeping me in suspense but wow I forgot just how beautiful fleshly moulted B emilia are


----------



## Belegnole

D. pentalore #2 molted today. Went from tiny to....still tiny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crlovel

My GBB, seemanni, and OBT molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Acanthoscurria Antillensis finally


----------



## crlovel

Belegnole said:


> D. pentalore #2 molted today. Went from tiny to....still tiny


You sound like me with my _pulchripes_ and my _emilia_. "Why'd you even bother?"


----------



## cold blood

crlovel said:


> You sound like me with my _pulchripes_ and my _emilia_. "Why'd you even bother?"


All my little pulchripes put on good growth, even when they were tiny.

P.regalis AF molted the other day..man, she's getting huge!

Both my Damon diadema also molted this week...such cool molts, perfectly intact, unlike a t molt.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. avic juvenile #1 molted last night its a boy!


----------



## scott308

H. incei "gold" #3.  Three of the other four also refused food, so we'll see of I get more molts soon.

Chris will like this one- P. muticus molted but hasn't removed it from the burrow yet.

And my G. porteri is on her back right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scott308

And she's finished.


----------



## louise f

Holothele incei adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

All 3 of my N. incei golds molted in the last week sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

scott308 said:


> H. incei "gold" #3.  Three of the other four also refused food, so we'll see of I get more molts soon.


#2 and #4 have also molted now.  1 and 5 need to get with the program.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Juvenile H. maculata! Oh happy day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor

My C._cyaneopubescens_ male just molted. He is still flexing out in the web hide but looks like he is in good shape.


----------



## TheInv4sion

My 3/4" H. maculata sling just molted this morning gonna post pics if she comes out of her web lol


----------



## arachnidsGrip

My A. Versi sling, just today because it (hopefully she when I retrieve the molt) still looks fresh and "translucent" along the legs. Giving it a day or two before I take the molt (skittish tarantula now) so hopefully it doesn't get eaten.


----------



## Belegnole

C._cyaneopubescens molted but is still hiding in the web. It looks bigger, but it is hard to really tell at this point._


----------



## crlovel

My P. ornata 1.5" molted!

So did my .5" Pumpkin Patch. When I tried to retrieve the molt with tweezers wider than she is, she charged out and attacked the tweezers!


----------



## Olan

_B. albiceps _sling #1. Put on some noticeable size. Probably means it's a male.


----------



## sdsnybny

Vericolor sling #3, I. hirsutum sling #4, Bilbo vagans , Euathlus sp Red #1 finally after 293 days


----------



## z32upgrader

Hysterocrates gigas molted last night!


----------



## Red Eunice

Just had to post this picture. After 56 months of growth, both old girls successfully molted. Top molted the 22nd, bottom finished a couple hours ago. Bottom girl is my screen name and avatar. G. porteri, G. rosea.


----------



## louise f

Avicularia amazonica
Iridopelma hirsutum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment

My _Avicularia sp. "Blue Velvet" _sling. Did not expect it to molt at all, so was quite surprised! It's also made me a bit more confident in its set up and my care for it, considering _Avicularia _slings tend to be quite vunerable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula

E. Cyanogathus sling and P. Murinus RCF juvie molted today. The latter has hit the nightmare rehome size.


----------



## scott308

scott308 said:


> H. incei "gold" #3.  Three of the other four also refused food, so we'll see of I get more molts soon.





scott308 said:


> #2 and #4 have also molted now.  1 and 5 need to get with the program.


#1 molted the other day as well.  #5 was the only one that hadn't refused food, so I'm not surprised that it didn't molt with the others.


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my three P. ornata slings molted and so did my male P. pulcher.  He's probably penultimate now.


----------



## Starantula

H. Sp Colombia Large sling #1 molted at some point recently. Just made an appearance


----------



## Haksilence

1.0 b boehmei now penultimate
0.0.1 P metalica
0.0.1 chomatopelma cyanopubescens
0.0.1 b smithi

Bunch of surprises


----------



## GG80

A. versicolor sling. Well, probably closer to juvie now. Looks about 2.5" - 2.75" DLS


----------



## Trenor

My G._rosea, _finally, may I live to see it happen again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey

I came home this afternoon and my GBB sling had molted into just over an inch. Its last molt was around a month and a half ago and it got a nice little size bump. Also one of my B. vagans slings molted about 8 days ago and finally came out today (looking near an inch larger) ready for his meal.


----------



## louise f

Wooohhhooo happy happy my Psalmopoeus reduncus finally got some sweeet dang gorgeous outfit... MMMHHHMMM

BEFORE MOLTING












Psalmopoeus reduncus



__ louise f
__ Mar 19, 2016
__ 1



						My little girl came out to say hi. ;)
					






AFTER MOLTING. Delicious MMMMHH

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor

louise f said:


> Wooohhhooo happy happy my Psalmopoeus reduncus finally got some sweeet dang gorgeous outfit... MMMHHHMMM
> 
> BEFORE MOLTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psalmopoeus reduncus
> 
> 
> 
> __ louise f
> __ Mar 19, 2016
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> My little girl came out to say hi. ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER MOLTING. Delicious MMMMHH
> View attachment 210031


Even before molting that is a good looking T, more so afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Today for the first time since joining into the hobby one of my T's molted! 

My little B. Albopilosum molted, and it was beautiful. Was a little worried because her hide is pretty small, but she pulled it off magically! 

I woke up and checked on my T's so fine her upside down on her back on a little web mattress, by te time i got back home a few hours later, she eas about half way out of her old exo. 

Fell asleep, ans woke up today and there is now a new fluffy T laying down over her old Body haha. 

Dont know measurements yet as she is still deep into her hide, but based on how much larger she looks, i can tell its a big growth. 
She was about 2-2.5" before this molt se i guess we will see!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My C pentalore juvenile


----------



## z32upgrader

My Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan" molted today.
My Phormictopus cancerides had a rough molt last night but is pulling through.


----------



## Envoirment

My _Lasiodora parahybana _sling molted today. Still a tiny little thing.


----------



## Toxoderidae

My P. cancerides started molting 10 or so minutes go, I'll get to record the whole process hopefully. I'm actually hoping it's male, I want those pretty colours.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Phlogius sp. "Stents" is molting now!  
Edit: It's a girl!


----------



## beaker41

My biggest most beautiful lady molted today ! She's finished flipping over and looking lovely !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Envoirment

My _Brachypelma albopilosum_ hobby form sling molted today! Looks like it's put on a good amount of size, looks like it's crossed the 1" mark now.


----------



## louise f

Hapalopus sp big

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

B. albo   28 day molting cycle...who says Brachy's are slow growers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK

Surprise molt from my H. maculata. How surprising? It ate last night, and I woke up to a freshly molted T. Because that's how mac's do.


----------



## Starantula

G. Ihrengi small juvie
T. Ockerti sling
T. Cupreus sling
A. Avic sling

All molted overnight, Ihrengi was a bit of a surprise one.


----------



## scott308

H. incei "gold" #5 finally joined the others with a molt.


----------



## saturnthegrey

One of my albo slings molted in the middle of the night. That's the second time in a month yet it still looks the same size :/


----------



## BobBarley

G. puclripes molting right now


----------



## BorisTheSpider

LP sling going as we speak .


----------



## scott308

P. cambridgei #2


----------



## Haksilence

had a whole mess of molts recently
1.0.0 b. boehmei (now penultimate)
LP
0.0.2 p metalicas
p rufilata sling
1.0.0 OBT (hooked out, and already spoken for a loan when he hardens up)
0.1.0 b. albopilosum
GBB sling
b smithi sling


----------



## Starantula

P. Cambridgei large juvie/sub adult. Can't get the molt but do suspect male.


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my S. calceatum slings molted overnight.


----------



## Envoirment

My _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ molted today. The green is starting to show quite nicely on the carapace now.


----------



## mistertim

My 4" A. versicolor just finished. She's stretching and resting now.


----------



## Red Eunice

0.1 B. smithi  juvenile 
0.0.1 P. hanumavilasumica  sling #2
On 5/6 C. marschalli #3,4 &5 juveniles


----------



## louise f

My female Oligoxystre diamantinensis. Darn pretty outfit <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Good times my Megaphobema mesomelas sling just moulted


----------



## TheInv4sion

My T. gigas just molted today <3
May be time for a rehouse


----------



## z32upgrader

My adult female C. vonworthi(but possibly minax) is starting her molting process.  Video is rolling.


----------



## johnny quango

My Pamphobeteus sp machalla and a surprise moult from my B smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xFujimoto

P.cambridgei juvie molted today! Going to rehouse him sometime this week


----------



## cold blood

P. cancerides #2

A. versicolor #2

LP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. fortis molted, as did my B. albiceps and my P. muticus is flipped right now!


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma smithi and Aphonopelma burica molted today while I was at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

P. sp Machalla, A. seemanni bcf #3, E. truculentus #2, 3, 4, C. fasciatum, C. darlingi and about 15 more still hidden behind a dirt/silk wall.


----------



## louise f

Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## cold blood

B*. *sabolosum

P. cancerides #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma lagunas is finally a juvenile and my beautiful Brachypelma verdezi just moulted hence the edit


----------



## crlovel

My two big baboon ladies, my _maculata_ and my _calceatum_! Totally unexpected, too, they each had crickets just two days ago!


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Have a pair of juvie OBTs that molted yesterday .


----------



## Envoirment

My 0.5" _Grammostola pulchripes_ sling has finally molted after 2 months in pre-molt! Looks to have put on a bit of size, hopefully it'll molt a bit faster next time.


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman #1, #3, A. aurantiaca.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

All three of my newly acquired LP juvies have backsides as dark as charcoal briquettes . I see all three molting within a day . That will be six molts in one week . That's a busy week .


----------



## Mike B

My A.Versicolor that I got 2 days ago molted while I was out and about today. It's awesome but at the same time sucks. Today was supposed to be it's first feeding day with me and I was going to rehouse it to a smaller enclosure because the one it's in it's too big for that little guy


----------



## Olan

_B. smithi _sling/juvie sometime last week. Still pretty small, but the molt looks male. Oh well.


----------



## cold blood

A. ezendami #6    subadult female

B. vagans #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. minatrix #2


----------



## Toff202

Had a lot of spiders molt the last few weeks.

- Ceratogyrus sanderi
- Psalmopoeus irminia #2
- Acanthoscurria geniculata
- All 3 Ctenidae sp. "Mali"
- All 3 Ctenidae sp. "Red Fang"
- Both Heteropodra venatoria
- Idiothele mira #1

And presumably Tapinauchenius gigas #1.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #1 about 2.5-3" and a little male.


----------



## z32upgrader

Found my Monocentropus #1 had molted recently.  It has its adult colors now.  A. metallica is molting at this very moment.


----------



## sdsnybny

little b. albiceps about 3/4" now


----------



## Olan

OBT juvie (probable male). He's growing so fast! Will be mature in like 3 months at the rate he's growing.


----------



## Echolalia

My LP sling molted like 2 hours ago <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling just had it's 2nd moult in my care


----------



## scott308

A. versicolor

A. ezendami #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas

My big huge P. striata molted today.  But she dug herself sooooo far down I can reach the molt with out putting my fingers in harms way.  Boo hoo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

Got a timelapse video of my A. geniculata molting today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Starantula

B. Auratum large sling 1, earnt it's flame knees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andy00

LP moted today for my birthday! Very good birthday present. Here's a picture but it's kinda hard to see it because I don't want to disturb it by taking the lid off. Guessing it's 2.25" now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. miranda molted a few hours ago.  She's probably 5.5" now.


----------



## VelvetCollar

So my little dude moulted a few hours ago and is now, seemingly arround 10cm in DLS atleast up from arround 6-7, not to mention a carapace thats more than twice as big as before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Andy00 said:


> LP moted today for my birthday! Very good birthday present. Here's a picture but it's kinda hard to see it because I don't want to disturb it by taking the lid off. Guessing it's 2.25" now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210896


Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Blackout14

One of my b smithi slings finally molted as well as my g pulchra who has been an eating machine since I got it


----------



## z32upgrader

My younger male B. smithi finished about an hour ago.


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #5

B. vagans #3

M. balfouri

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Haksilence

P Metallica 1.5" + 45 days =2+" p Metallica

Blue is showing through very nicely even immediately  post molt, can't wait for it to darken up

Also my 3" p hanumavillasumica is now 72 days between molts. They've sealed up their tube so I'm expecting a molt in the in the next week to a month


----------



## louise f

Heterothele villosella, almost all 40 molted.

Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f

Poecilotheria Formosa
Monocentropus balfouri
Chilobrachys huahini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

P. scrofa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My little Avicularia metallica sling and another edit because my Avicularia sp Colombia as just followed suit


----------



## Trenor

A.versicolor
H.pulchripes X 2


----------



## Blackout14

B Emiliafew days ago noticed today..I think the damn thing got smaller lol these guys have a long way to go! Fangs are black dropped a pre killed cricket in hopefully she eats


----------



## sdsnybny

B. smithi #2 now 4"


----------



## Sand

Chris_Skeleton said:


> So I hope this thread can become a long, ever growing one. If you have a spider molt, post it here the day it happens. I think it would be cool to see how many people can have a spider or spiders molt the same day.
> 
> So let's hear it. Who molted today?
> 
> P. irmina
> 
> Was showing signs, was still up and about today around noon. I walked back into my room at 4 and it had already finished a molt.
> 
> Went from ~1.5" to 2". I'll add exact measurements later.
> 
> This past week:
> L. parahybana - 6.5" to 7.25"
> H. lividum - No clue how much size gained


So I thought my spider died today and I reached in her cage to grab her upon opening the cage the spider ran up my arm and then I realized I was looking at her molt first time ever experiencing this


----------



## sdsnybny

G. pulchripes is on its back right now, crossing my fingers for a female.


YEAH!!! it's a girl  9:41pm 5/21

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin

LP sling went from 1.5" to 2.5"


----------



## z32upgrader

My Brachypelma auratum sling molted today.  It about doubled in size, and finally has some color!


----------



## pariahsp84

Two in one day! G Pulchra and A Urticans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sand

This little guy molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey

1/2 B. albo sling molted yet again. I swear at this size they grow like crazy. Three or so months and I've had it molt three times. My other one has molted twice in the same time frame


----------



## Arcana

Oh, no... It died!

Just kidding, my G. rosea sling is molting... now! She's on her other side and moving her legs, this is too cute!  At least I hope it is molting  This is sooooo exiting, I can't watch hockey tonight because this is my firts T molt ever!  

Well.. Little update. She's not molting after all. She stood up and now is walking around in her enclosure. Guess I'll just wait and watch hockey. Why roseas can be so irritating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

So sad, my P. irminia girl molted and she was mated.


----------



## Arcana

louise f said:


> So sad, my P. irminia girl molted and she was mated.


Sorry this off topic reply, but what is it about molting after mating, why shouldn't females do that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Arcana said:


> Sorry this off topic reply, but what is it about molting after mating, why shouldn't females do that?


Ohh no sorry. it is because if thy molt after mated, they will not lay an egg sac


----------



## Arcana

louise f said:


> Ohh no sorry. it is because if thy molt after mated, they will not lay an egg sac


Okay... Does female loose sperm when molting or what's going on with it? I have to find out. I'm happy you answered, thanks, but now my curiosity needs more information

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> So sad, my P. irminia girl molted and she was mated.


 that stinks.. How was the pairing I heard they can be a bit agressive towards the males..


Arcana said:


> Okay... Does female loose sperm when molting or what's going on with it? I have to find out. I'm happy you answered, thanks, but now my curiosity needs more information


Yes if I female molts after mating the sperm is shed with the Exo skeleton as that's were there sex organs are part of..have to start all over.  That's why you will see most people try to mate then a few weeks to a month after a molt to lessen this chance but sometimes it can't be helped

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Arcana said:


> Okay... Does female loose sperm when molting or what's going on with it? I have to find out. I'm happy you answered, thanks, but now my curiosity needs more information


Yes they lose it. So thats a bummer. But i will try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

louise f said:


> Yes they lose it. So thats a bummer. But i will try again.


Well that's a bummer. At least now if you mate her again she should have a good long while before another molt. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> that stinks.. How was the pairing I heard they can be a bit agressive towards the males..
> 
> Yes if I female molts after mating the sperm is shed with the Exo skeleton as that's were there sex organs are part of..have to start all over.  That's why you will see most people try to mate then a few weeks to a month after a molt to lessen this chance but sometimes it can't be helped


It vent actually pretty well, and she did not even eat the male.













Psalmopoeus irminia



__ louise f
__ Apr 5, 2016
__ 4



						She looks very pregnant. dont you think ;)
					



Her before molting



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And today after molting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Trenor said:


> Well that's a bummer. At least now if you mate her again she should have a good long while before another molt. Good luck.


Yeah it should be around a year or so, before molting again. Thanks


----------



## Trenor

My A.geniculata just molted and I haven't seen it out yet but I'm pretty sure the C.cyaneopubescens sling has molted in it's hide as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> It vent actually pretty well, and she did not even eat the male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psalmopoeus irminia
> 
> 
> 
> __ louise f
> __ Apr 5, 2016
> __ 4
> 
> 
> 
> She looks very pregnant. dont you think ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her before molting
> 
> View attachment 211323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today after molting


Well that's good at least you can try again . When you gonna give em another go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> Well that's good at least you can try again . When you gonna give em another go?


when i find a male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EggMcMuffin

Another LP molted


----------



## EulersK

My big N. coloratovillosus just got bigger, and my small B. albopilosum just got a little bigger. 

With summer upon us, the molts are almost a weekly occurrence. Love it.


----------



## sdsnybny

M. balfouri sling #1, P. sazimia sling #1


----------



## Andy00

Avic avic molted yesterday  she grew ALOT. She used to be 3.5" now she's pushing over 4.5" I had no idea this was possible lol. I guess it was the amount of food I gave her, and the high temps. How big do avic avics get?


----------



## johnny quango

My beautiful adult female Thrixopelma cyaneolum, add my Phormictopus cochleasvorax sling to the list aswell

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

My 1.5" H. maculata just molted today <3
Probably only one more molt before getting some nice coloration


----------



## chanda

Ok, so I'm a bit late - but both of my Pamphos molted on Saturday.

The blue bloom (P. nigricolor?) was being a bit shy. The purple bloom (sp. Ecuador) was hungry! It also looks like "she" may be a he, with all that purple color appearing overnight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

versi sling #1

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

E. campestratus, Tuesday. Its 7th moult. Time to rehouse.


----------



## Draketeeth

Brachypelma albopilosum flipped over a bit ago and is already about half out. Maybe I can get an intact molt this time for sexing. Usually it destroys the important bits.


----------



## KezyGLA

One of my old dears molted last night.

10 year old AF G. Porteri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Also one of my GBBs molted last night but i'm not gonna dig about and stress it out so here is a garbage phot for you


----------



## Flexzone

0.1.0 Nhandu Chromatus


----------



## cold blood

P. cam #3

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Toff202

My subadult H. insignis female molted to maturity. Now I only have to wait until my male matures, and then it's breeding time


----------



## darkness975

B. smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemanni bcf # 2, A. diversipes # 2 (little male), H. triseriatus, H. sp "Colombia" # 4
more to come several are barricaded and even more are refusing to eat.


----------



## Blackout14

My e murinus molted a few days ago in his burrow I guese notice today he about doubled in size!  He's gotten twice as big in a month he or she needs a new home I think I was hoping to sex the molt but it's burried in the very bottom of the burrow and is staying their lol


----------



## Eek

My sling G. rosea molted this morning. I was fortunate enough to catch the action with my camera. I made a post on youtube.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

The largest of my Pamphobeteus nigricolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

My beautiful emerald green, 0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Olan

_B. albiceps _*#3*


----------



## Trenor

B.smithi #2


----------



## Vanessa

The second of my two tiny Euathlus sp Red moulted today and they went from 1/4" to 3"! It's a miracle!  Just kidding around... they're still 1/4".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blackout14

My I Mira molted and my b baumgarteni #1 molted this
Morning..now
If I can just get the b Emilia's to eat I'll be happy..one molted last week and one has been holed up in a burrow for 3 weeks I know they are fine but when they are this time is makes me nervous lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence

3 surprise molts today
3" a brocklehursti molted after only 63 days
5.5" mature female b boehmei molted after only 183 days.
	

		
			
		

		
	





And my 2" gbb sling after only 24 days


Femurs are starting to show the blue, I suspect it will be more visible when hardened, what fascinated me was the metallic gold carapace, that was a nice surprise.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

One of my B. Boehmei

Should be near 4" DLS now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan

_B. albiceps _#4


----------



## z32upgrader

My massive female P. cambridgei molted for me.  Molt measures almost 7"!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK

After being in premolt for eternity, my P. cancerides finally flipped this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

P.cam #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula

B. Smithi large sling molted a couple of days ago, starting to show adult colours faintly. 

Also had one of our 2 G. Pulchripes small slings molt today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

My Ephebopus cyaneognathus. Haven't seen him come out of his burrow so can't snap any pics but from what he looked like I assume he is about 1"


----------



## louise f

0.1 P.vittata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draketeeth

itty bitty _Aphonopelma hentzi_ is not as tiny anymore in a surprise molt last night.


----------



## EulersK

Man, with summer comes molts. Both of my vagans slings molted _again_, less than a month after their last molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flexzone

0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

My B. Smithi molted again today, 2nd time in my care, and gained considerable size!  Part of it is that they no longer have a disproportionately large abdomen but I definitely see a size increase and more hints of their adult colors, including it looks like the abdomen is all black now, instead of the beige it was several months ago. No more pre-killed crickets for this one!


----------



## REEFSPIDER

My G. Pulchra sling molted today I'm so happy it's this T's first molt for Me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Flexzone

0.1.0 B. smithi


----------



## johnny quango

My Eucratoscelus constrictus sling but as usual I've not seen it yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arcana

My baby rosea finally molted last night <3  Can't wait to feed her, she hasn't eaten in my care yet. For me, she grew so much and it's unbelievable because I thought roseas are small growers. Guess I expected less growth after molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my two baby OBTs molted yesterday.


----------



## Ryuti

My psalmopoeus irminia just molted, legs are pretty translucent still


----------



## EulersK

Finally confirmed the sex of my B. albopilosum. Female it is!

A P. cancerides also flipped shortly before leaving for work today. God, I love summer  Season for molts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trenor

EulersK said:


> Finally confirmed the sex of my B. albopilosum. Female it is!
> 
> A P. cancerides also flipped shortly before leaving for work today. God, I love summer  Season for molts.


Nice, congrats on the female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

8" Acanthoscurria geniculata "Medeia" molted a couple days ago. Molt went all fine, except having to help her remove the old skin from on top of her and help her turn around. Guess she was extremely after that ordeal. She's doing though now, spotted her today morning cleaning even. Updated pictures will follow - oh and old molt proved to be 8" as assumed when measured her from atop last time!


----------



## johnny quango

My Dolichothele diamantinensis just moulted and hooked out so in search of a female I go or breeding loan


----------



## Trenor

C.cyaneopubescens #2 finally came out of it's hide today. It had been in there so long I thought it might have used a spoon and dug out the back of the enclosure.

A.amazonica surprised me today with a molt. I didn't even see that one coming. It's still showing the rosy pink colored rump. Hey, @Poec54 , at what size do the males normally lose their coloring on the abdomen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Bumba cabocla #3, Brachypelma boehmei, and Avicularia avicularia #2


----------



## TopHatTarantula

My Psalmopoeus irminia molted recently.


----------



## Brand fhp

It's happening!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ryuti

So apparently both of my psalmos decided to molt today so that's cool


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Yesterday my 0.1 _C.marshalli_
Today my 0.1 _P.murinus_ lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f

Tapinauchenius plumipes.. Now MM

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Ephebopus uatuman and P. ornata today


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

My B. smithi moulted yesterday. She was flipped as I left for work, and i didn't get to follow the progress. By the time I got back home it was over and she looks great. Her sixth moult since she arrived in September 2014.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey

My E. sp. red had its second molt since April 30th last night. And I thought they were slow growers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

saturnthegrey said:


> My E. sp. red had its second molt since April 30th last night. And I thought they were slow growers


Slow growers don't always imply they don't molt. It could also mean they don't gain as much size with each molt as other Ts. 

Glad it molted , that's always a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saturnthegrey

@Trenor yeah not really any actual growth sadly.. Unlike my GBB and vagans. They get a good 1/4 bigger with each molt.


----------



## Trenor

I've been thinking about grabbing a five or so of these if I can find some within my budget as slings. If not I'll most likely look for a juvie female and go that route.


----------



## EulersK

L. difficilus sling!


----------



## z32upgrader

My juvenile female A. versicolor molted today! *drools*


----------



## TheInv4sion

GBB Just Molted (6/2/16)



__ TheInv4sion
__ Jun 2, 2016



						My C. cyaneopubescens sling just molted today :)
About 1" now
					



My C. cyaneopubescens just molted today <3
EDIT:
My tiny H. gigas sling molted as well. So far so good. Only sling I haven't gotten a molt from is my B. emilia

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous

1" B. vagans molted today, day after I unpacked it haha. No wonder it just buried itself when I first put it in it's enclosure!


----------



## Vanessa

My little firecracker of a girl - my B. verdezi.  She is guarding her moult like she guards her water dish.  Good thing I don't need it to try to determine sex.  Maybe this moult will bring a kinder, gentler, little Ginger?  Hahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Starantula

B. Emilia sling 2 days ago
N. Chromatus sling yesterday
B. Kahlenbergi sling today.


----------



## AshLee

Vogue, one of the five A. versicolor slings that arrived last week. Didn't expect a molt so soon! Maybe the others will follow suit.


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #3

P. irminia #2 (suspect male)

P. regalis adult female #2

66 H. incei all molted into 2i in the past 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## johnny quango

My tiny little Crypsidromus sp puriscal as had it's 7th moult in my care and it's finally 0.5" woo hoo. At this rate I'll have only been dead 5 years when it matures. My juvenile Grammostola anthracina just moulted and my Pamphobeteus sp mascara female as just flipped so looks like an update later


----------



## crlovel

P. rufilata and P. ornata!


----------



## GG80

4" A. geniculata yesterday and 1" N. chromatus today.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

_C.cyaneopubescens_, 0.1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My A. hentzi molted.


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus sp "Blue Femur" #1 and its a female!!!!

also G. rosea's #7, 11, 19, 29 as well as I. hirsutum #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Envoirment

My _Brachypelma albopilosum _*true form* sling kicked out a molt today. I thought its legs looked a little darker the other day, but now have confirmation that it did molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Big female A. anax and P. ornata sling.


----------



## johnny quango

My Pamphobeteus sp mascara female finished her moult and It's official she's the largest tarantula in my collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

0.1.0 Eupalaestrus campestratus


----------



## scott308

My genic just finished molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draketeeth

Grammostola pulchripes decided to flip over and molt. The weather has been in an abrupt warming trend, so maybe that's what triggered it. Everyone else has molted in the last two weeks, so this completes the set.

EDT: :wideyed: it doubled in size.


----------



## Najakeeper

Another synchronized molting sequence, this time _blondi_ and _cyanopubescens_.


----------



## GG80

4" L.p. Looks about 4.5" - 5" now. Might be time to rehouse into its permanent home .


----------



## sdsnybny

The saga continues.......H. pulchripes sling #1, P. sazimai sing #1, E. sp "Red" #2, H. sp "Colombia" lg #5 & 6.


----------



## Envoirment

My _Brachypelma smithi _surprised me with a molt today. I can confirm it is indeed a female, as it was sold to me.  Its colours looks very pretty as well now.


----------



## Shawnee

Wasn't today but last week, my beautiful juvenile female B. smithi finally molted. Now she can finally graduate to a larger enclosure


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea juvenile #3


----------



## Vanessa

My little E. campastratus, Graffiti. They even brought it out of their burrow for me... what a little treasure!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

0.1.0 Sericopelma sp. sabanilla now pushing 6.5'', from dark burgundy to jet black coloration.


----------



## Trenor

P.irminia molted it might be about .5 inches now.
I almost missed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma annitha (quattro)


----------



## TicklyT

Woke up to my 2'' Brachypelma albopilosum molting very happy has been in premolt for a month or so.


----------



## sdsnybny

So far today L. parahybana and P. scrofa


----------



## EulersK

Another LP molt, and confirmed her to be a female. Have yet to get a new measurement, but the exuvia was 6" dls.


----------



## Andy00

.5" A. Versicolor finally after not eating for almost a month  it molted in about 10 minutes! Super fast


----------



## Storm76

Avicularia velutina molted last night  FINALLY!


----------



## Envoirment

My _Grammostola rosea _is currently on its back and starting to emerge. Can't wait to see its colours fresh out of a molt.  Also interested to see if it puts on any size. Was ~5" in DLS before molting. So excited!


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. geniculata molted night before last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

My oldest, this 7/17, will be 25 years in my care. Plus she molted upright this time. Na-Na the G. porteri, photo 9am this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My smallest P nigricolor juvenile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crlovel

M. robustum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

GBB (Bertha Butt) molted confirmed female!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metaldad904

My P. Irminia FINALLY molted after having her for months, never eating and me worrying. It happened while I was at work. Checked on her on my way out and saw it was underway and crossed my fingers. Got home and she was out and ready to kick butt! Proud of her haha


----------



## Starantula

P. Regalis juvie #2
O. Phillipinus sling

Still waiting on our B. Vagans sub, B. Albopilosum juvie and D. Pentaloris juvie to pop.


----------



## johnny quango

Grammostola iheringi sub adult


----------



## louise f

one of the Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus have to check the molt for gender later. Exited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. fasciata sling and P. cancerides juvie.


----------



## Starantula

P. Striata juvie and D. Pentaloris juvie (finally)


----------



## sdsnybny

Bumba cabocla sling #1


----------



## louise f

_Eucratoscelus pachypus and P.faciata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura

Got my juvenile B emilia Wednesday, she ate 3 large (not super) mealworms. Went to Florida and got back Thursday @ about 5 to find she had molted 'in' her water dish.


----------



## cold blood

N.  _chromatus_ #9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

P. striata and B. cabocla molted a couple days ago posting for record purposes


----------



## z32upgrader

My Tapinauchenius cupreus molted last night.


----------



## louise f

Just checked my juvi faciata molt today. Confirmed female. Happy happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Tiny D. diamantinensis sling #2 and... my P. fortis molted for the 3rd time in my care to reveal a confirmed female.


----------



## Flexzone

0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia, 0.0.1 Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## antinous

0.5" L. parahybana. Probably around 0.75" now...


----------



## johnny quango

Woo hoo my Eupalaestrus weijenberghi slings just had it's first moult since September 11th 2015 and it's still small and fat


----------



## sdsnybny

T. ockerti #2 @ 4.5" suspect female. Hopefully the molt is not shredded.
No longer a suspect!!!
I'll just leave the evidence here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

0.1 _M.robustum_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hellblazer

1.5" A. anax


----------



## z32upgrader

O. Sp blue just flipped on her back.


----------



## Bohrerb

Actually wound up having my male and female Avic. Versi's, my Chillean Copper, and my baby Panama sling all molt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Envoirment

My _Lasiodora parahybana_ sling. Looks like it put on a decent amount of size this molt.


----------



## Starantula

C. Perezmilesi juvi #1
G. Pulchripes sling #2


----------



## sdsnybny

P. rufilata sling #2


----------



## cold blood

L. itabune

P.cancerides #4

@sdsnybny I have a male okerti that I believe to be penultimate...do you plan to breed that female?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula

Joys of pet holes. C. Sp. Minax juvie. Dunno when, just know it was in the last 5 or 6 days.


----------



## EulersK

No molt yet, but my AF B. emilia is in heavy premolt as of this morning. She's been in her hide for ages, but she was out and about sporting a pitch black rump this morning. I expect her to be legs up any day now


----------



## Blackout14

One of my b baumgarteni slings molted...went from microscopic to small


----------



## antinous

A. seemani 'A' molted, can't wait to see how much it grew.


----------



## Blackout14

Just was downstairs my obt is flipped about 4 inches now we shall see if I can sex a molt but I'm thinking male


----------



## cold blood

N. _chromatus_ #3

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

N. tripepii female surprised me with a molt tonight.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BeeCee

4" B. Smithi molted yesterday. Don't know how much it grew yet.


----------



## z32upgrader

My smaller P. cambridgei molted yesterday.  She's around 6" now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry

My B.vagans sling molted last night got to see it it was awesome first molt that I have actually seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

Had a lot of action last night
Lp sling number 1
B smithi sling number 1
B baumgardeni second day in a row its sibling molted yesterday
B Emilia sling number two
And my obt molted into a beautiful 5 inch specimen.  Seeing how small she was I put her entire cage into a five gallon and just removed the lid to let her move in over the next few days do whatever she wanted took advantage of the fact she was tired and not crazy defensive and she decided to come out into her new home and grabbed a few pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14

I'm suprised she moved but like I said I took advantage of the lack of treat posturing and just put her in with the intent it would be a few days before she moved started feeding the others and she slowly walked out.  Hoping the bigger cage will make her easier to deal with as well


----------



## Flexzone

0.1 B. boehmei


----------



## Craig73

My versicolor molted this morning.  I just missed it.

I've been waiting and waiting so I can finally hot glue the cork bark near the top like I should have done from the get go.  I'll probably do it next week after his first post molt meal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor

B._albopilosum _who has been under ground for weeks finally molted. It should be coming out soon to look for food.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. avicularia "Adele" molting. Was not expecting it to happen.


----------



## Vanessa

One of my 1/4" Euathlus sp Red moulted, along with my 1/4" B. albopilosum. Got them both a 1/4" and, after two moults each since I got them, the B. albo is now almost doubled in size while the Euathlus is still the same size.
Euathlus


B. albopilosum

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Blackout14

B smithie number 3 molted last night as well.  Spring is in the air

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Gbb molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula

M. Balfouri juvi, starting to get adult colours and fuzziness.


----------



## z32upgrader

B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Blackout14

(Oligoxystre diamantinensis Molted last night doubled in size looks to be a solid 3/4 of an inch but I'll see when she is all stretched out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

AF Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

As far as I can tell, only_ Lasiodora itabunae_ "A" & "D" (so 2 out of four from the same sac). The other two are holed up so they might have molted, might not have so I don't want to bother them. Will try feeding them a prekilled mealworm in a week since they're around .5" right now (probably jumped to .75" not too sure).


----------



## Arcana

My B. vagans sling molted about a week ago and I was lucky to be around and see the process for the first time. It's amazing how she grew so dramatically. I think I have to move her to bigger enclosure soon  I checked on her recently and she's peeking out from the burrow, first time after molt... Guess it's dinner time tomorrow


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma kahlenbergi still an immature male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

P. fortis female, the Christmas tree pattern is now gone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa

G. pulchra #2 - Raven

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans #1, 2 and 4...waiting on 3.

N. chromatus #12   Female....another female

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

cold blood said:


> B. vagans #1, 2 and 4...waiting on 3.
> 
> N. chromatus #12   Female....another female


Dang how many chromatus do you have ?!


----------



## Envoirment

My _Grammostola actaeon_ had a set of new clothes this morning. It looks to have double in size!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood

YagerManJennsen said:


> Dang how many chromatus do you have ?!


Just 5 now, but at one time I had like 28, and they've all kept their original number designations.  4 confirmed females, and one I am still wondering about.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bread

My little B.albopilosum just molted an hour or two ago, hes growing!


----------



## Blackout14

B smithi # 3 finally molted little sling got some size!  B smithi #2 is officially dead I believe looks like he molted and never hardened up. Happens with slings sometimes they are all in vials in the same shoebox with papertowls on the bottom and everyone else is fine so I guese it just wasn't meant to be


----------



## antinous

M. robustum 'A' molted today! Was going around to do routine feedings and saw a little orange leg brighter than usual haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Phormic28 said:


> M. robustum 'A' molted today! Was going around to do routine feedings and saw a little orange leg brighter than usual haha





Phormic28 said:


> M. robustum 'A' molted today! Was going around to do routine feedings and saw a little orange leg brighter than usual haha


What's the husbandry like for this species? I heard they like the temperature a bit cooler?


----------



## antinous

YagerManJennsen said:


> What's the husbandry like for this species? I heard they like the temperature a bit cooler?


I keep them the same as my other Ts, low 70-80. Moist sub, and they need a hide to burrow under. They will hair you when they get the chance, they're an interesting species.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Phormic28 said:


> I keep them the same as my other Ts, low 70-80. Moist sub, and they need a hide to burrow under. They will hair you when they get the chance, they're an interesting species.


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## scott308

E. uatuman


----------



## Pahri

Little mystery sling molted today. It was sold to me as an A. Geniculata two years ago, but considering the slow growth rate and the coloration it obtained from this molt, I'm thinking that it mighg be a B. Vagans or something similar.


----------



## AshLee

Timber, little Aphonopelma hentzi molted early this morning. Haven't disturbed them to get a good look at them yet.


----------



## saturnthegrey

I rehoused my N. incei I got recently into a more appropriate enclosure and it had molted sometime within the past few days. Sad I had to move it because it had a nice and comfy looking little web sleeping bag under her cork slab. I wish my bed looked that comfy


----------



## z32upgrader

My other female B. albiceps sling just entered juvenile status in my opinion. Cracked the 2" mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TopHatTarantula

0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Colombia "Large"
0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola actaeon is wearing a new suit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shawnee

Got a molt from my female B. auratum. Was quite surprised as she's been quite skinny for a while, but glad she got through ok. Time to fatten her up


----------



## Ellenantula

C fimbri -- not exactly sure when, but emerged from his/her tunnels looking much larger and with a skinny rump.  Took food and disappeared again.


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma sp el paso finally


----------



## antinous

P. cancerides 'A' and N. chromatus


----------



## sdsnybny

B. vagans #3 and C. bertae sub adult


----------



## Starantula

B. Albo hobby form juvi. Our first T so tinged with sine slight disappointment that she is actually (99% sure) a he.

Both H. Colombia sp Large slings


----------



## Blackout14

B smithi number 3.  I think it's too small still but gonna break out the microscope tommorow to see about trying to sex it


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #1

Female LV...yeah I know its not LV anymore, screw everyone, I'm still callin' em LV, y'all know what I am talking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## johnny quango

It's Aphonopelma day in my house as my Aphonopelma serratum and Aphonopelma sp new river (chalcodes)  that's all 3 Aphonopelma I own moulting within 24 hrs of each other

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eek

Grammastola pulchripes. Finally. 1/2" sling.
"Hey, those fangs look flimsy and white...oh, I understand why now." < Me about 3 hours ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

A. urticans male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

literally a quarter of my collection.. (6) summer is truly here. N chormatus, OBT, E walckaneri, 2 B albos, P regalis. im expecting molts from 3 Lasiodoras, my h mac, A versi, H hercules, B albo, C sp. hatihati.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mistertim

Ventress, my B. smithi just finished. Doing her calisthenics now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Shawnee

My smaller P. muticus molted yesterday, right on schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

I posted this in my photo thread but I'll put it here too.
My B.vagans has been in heavy pre-molt for a while now. Last night I took some photos before bed and this morning it was all molted. It still needs to harden some more but I couldn't resist snapping a few while I was stilling the molt. I'll take a few more when it has fully hardened up.

Last night before molting.





About an hour ago.





And here is a close up of the abdomen. Wow, I was blown away.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Envoirment

I've had two molt over the last couple days. My _Brachpelma albopilosum_ hobby form sling - it's now starting to show signs of curly hairs on the legs! 

The other was my _Nhandu chromatus_ which I wasn't expecting at all. Haven't seen it in its new clothes yet, just noticed a molt squashed up again the side of the enclosure in its burrow.

Looks as if my _Brachpelma vagans _is getting close to a molt as well and I have a _Homoeomma sp "Blue" _which seal itself off a couple weeks ago in heavy premolt which may have popped... Then there's a couple slings which look to be in heavy premolt. Lots of growing with summer temps it seems!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

My L. parahybana has been in heavy premoult for the past week or so, so I was expecting it any day. Today was the day. I was at work, si I unfirtunately did not get to witness it this time. It built more of a hammock than it did a mat this time, and while I can't give it a close inspection yet, it seems to have gone okay and it added more growth. By my count, this is her 8th moult since I got her as a sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. irminia molted today.


----------



## sdsnybny

Another beautiful young Lady graced my presence tonight asking for dinner in a new dress. I obliged her with a med dubia.  

0.1 Euathlus sp "Blue femur"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## scott308

P. cambridgei #1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I don't know if I overlooked it because I was focused in the L.P. yesterday or if it moulted last night, but I discovered that the G. pulchripes has also done the deed. I noticed when I was doing the routine check this morning. I knew it was coming as it has been off food for a couple of weeks, but I wasn't really expecting it this soon based on appearance.


----------



## saturnthegrey

GBB molted yesterday while I was at work. I was thinking of trading it off but bow it just looks so cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa

Finally! My tiny L. difficilis moulted this morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Doesn't really count yet, but I am watching my A. genic lay down a mat. I'm not thrilled with her choice of location, but I guess she knows what she is doing. Expect to see an official announcement in 24 hours or less. This will be a record in regard to subsequent moults, three in two days. Not a high percentage until you consider I only have five spiders.


----------



## Trenor

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Doesn't really count yet, but I am watching my A. genic lay down a mat. I'm not thrilled with her choice of location, but I guess she knows what she is doing. Expect to see an official announcement in 24 hours or less. This will be a record in regard to subsequent moults, three in two days. Not a high percentage until you consider I only have five spiders.


Booo, you can't jump the gun. Where is my Yellow card?


BTW B.smithi 2 just molted earlier today.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Too late, the moult is now official and appears to have gone well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Both of my D. diamantinensis slings molted.


----------



## Envoirment

My _A.genic_ made a web bed last night and its abdomen swelled to almost 5x the size of the carapace  It looks to be done molting and my goodness, it's certainly put on a good amount of size...!


----------



## antinous

_Grammastola rosea 'A'
Brachypelma emilia 'B'_


----------



## Vanessa

Cypress, one of my 1/2" A. versicolor spiderlings! Woohoo, my very first arboreal moult.


----------



## Vanessa

My little E. campestratus moulted too! They are looking like a miniature adult now. They ate a fair sized mealworm only a couple of days ago.  Gotta love no fasting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

My Nhandu chromatus girl molted today.













Nhandu chromatus



__ louise f
__ Jun 26, 2016



						My girl just molted today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Gomez my Male B. Vagans.



And one of my smaller G. Pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

One of each!
Female juvenile _Euathlus sp "Blue Femur_" 
Male juvenile _Brachypelma smithi_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor

A.geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa

My other A. versicolor, Willow, moulted overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Heterothele gabonensis is a mature male now.


----------



## EulersK

Adult (suspect female) A. chalcodes just flipped. Finally going to discover the sex of this thing after two years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Male P. cancerides   Good to see as he was fangless prior.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola pulchripes juvenile


----------



## Trenor

P.ornata tossed out a molt today so it molted at some point.


----------



## sdsnybny

Tiny little C. darlingi sling


----------



## EulersK

Another Aphonopelma species! A. seemanni this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

My one inch L. parahybana molted last night. (S)he is now a good two inches with close to adult colouring.


----------



## sdsnybny

I. hirsutum sling #4


----------



## sdsnybny

340 days later Euathlus sp North confirmed female  still under 3"

edit; Just found my big male T. ockerti out and about and he is still not mature. He is gonna be a big boy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor

G.pulchripes #3 and #2 is on it's back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

_L. itabunae_ 'C'
_P. cancerides_ 'A'
_G. rosea_ 'B'
_B. albopilosum
G. pulchripes_

Nice amount if I do say so myself haha. I'm hoping after I'm done building a heated box they'll be molted more often


----------



## louise f

My AF B.vagans decided to molt yesterday, after being mated..  But I`ll hook her up with my other male when she is ready for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> My AF B.vagans decided to molt yesterday, after being mated..  But I`ll hook her up with my other male when she is ready for it.


That's it teach her a lesson

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Vanessa

What a glorious chub!!



Trenor said:


> G.pulchripes #3 and #2 is on it's back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa

My little Euathlus, Mystic, moulted on the 28th and my sweet B. albopilosum girlie, Vivien, moulted today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor

VanessaS said:


> What a glorious chub!!


I know, all my slings are fat. It's the roaches I tell you. 



VanessaS said:


> My little Euathlus, Mystic, moulted on the 28th and my sweet B. albopilosum girlie, Vivien, moulted today!


Nice, my B.albopilosum just got big enought to have the lovely curls. It will not hold still for a photo though. You look at it and in the burrow it goes.

My P.metallica and H.pulchripes #2 molted today. Ts are busting out all over the place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Storm76

A. minatrix, E. sp. "blue" sling, P. miranda female (so...no sac...damn!)


----------



## Shawnee

One of my extremely tiny Nhandu chromatus molted to be only slightly less super tiny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scott308

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> That's it teach her a lesson


Haha, dont worry about it, i will


----------



## louise f

Trenor said:


> I know, all my slings are fat. It's the roaches I tell you.


What was that friend, did i just hear you blamed the roaches AGAIN, huh Haha, just joking, i know they are full of good stuff...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor

louise f said:


> What was that friend, did i just hear you blamed the roaches AGAIN, huh Haha, just joking, i know they are full of good stuff...


Well clearly it can't be my fault.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Trenor said:


> Well clearly it can't be my fault.


Haha. I know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor

G.pulchripes #1 and #4 molted last night. All of these guys have new clothes now. Time to fatten them backup.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Vanessa

My little A. avic, the Celebrity Spider, moulted last night and they look like they have turned out to be female.  Woohoo!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor

H.pulchripes #1 and #3 molted sometime in the last few days. They were out looking all snazzy today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## scott308

H incei "gold" #1


----------



## Blackout14

My p irminia molted over the past week and turned into a monster.  I put her in one of my 5 gallon verts knowing it was a bit big and haven't seen her in a week she went behind the half wall I built and stayed their.  Well I got antsy and yanked the cage to get a look and all I saw was those big black gorgeous feet poking out of the hole.  I'd say she is a good 5 inches now can't wait for her to come out and see her new cloths.  Gonna hold off feeding her for a bit and see if I can convince her to come out and say hello first

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Blackout14 said:


> My p irminia molted over the past week and turned into a monster.  I put her in one of my 5 gallon verts knowing it was a bit big and haven't seen her in a week she went behind the half wall I built and stayed their.  Well I got antsy and yanked the cage to get a look and all I saw was those big black gorgeous feet poking out of the hole.  I'd say she is a good 5 inches now can't wait for her to come out and see her new cloths.  Gonna hold off feeding her for a bit and see if I can convince her to come out and say hello first


There is a reason I named my female "Legs" LOL that's the view I get till about 3:00am when the sneaky girl comes out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blackout14

sdsnybny said:


> There is a reason I named my female "Legs" LOL that's the view I get till about 3:00am when the sneaky girl comes out


She used to be out a lot more till I rehoused her and I think it just coincides with the molt I hope.  Everytime I went down before she was out and about  hopefully that doesn't change only time she ever hides like this is when molting so I built her bigger tank exactly like her old one but we will see this was before the rehouse and molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Found a scrunched up dirty molt in my P. muticus enclosure.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## crlovel

P. cancerides - FINALLY!
O. violaceopes


----------



## johnny quango

My Dolichothele bolivianum sling


----------



## louise f

Damn heat. Must be unlucky i guess, not enough my b.vagans mated girl molted, so did my t.gigas today


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> Damn heat. Must be unlucky i guess, not enough my b.vangs mated girl molted, so did my t.gigas today


 that sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> that sucks


Yes it does, but i still got the male. So i will give it a try when she is ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> Yes it does, but i still got the male. So i will give it a try when she is ready.


At least you know when she last molted haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> Yes it does, but i still got the male. So i will give it a try when she is ready.


Only one time in t keeping that you don't want a molt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> At least you know when she last molted haha


Yep, haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> Only one time in t keeping that you don't want a molt


That must be the worst time to molt yes.  Shame on her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> That must be the worst time to molt yes.  Shame on her


How long was she gravid for I know you just mated her right?


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> How long was she gravid for I know you just mated her right?


Hah. I did it Tuesday, as i recall. So not long nope. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> Hah. I did it Tuesday, as i recall. So not long nope. Lol


Lol that's what I though but wasn't sure if it was another one diddnt take her long I guese she diddnt want the stretch marks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> Lol that's what I though but wasn't sure if it was another one diddnt take her long I guese she diddnt want the stretch marks


Haha, well lucky for T`s they can just molt, humans have to live with those damn marks the rest of their life.
Well knowing it was from a 9 month carrying a child and then a hard time birth.  Scarface is long gone beaten

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor

Blackout14 said:


> Lol that's what I though but wasn't sure if it was another one diddnt take her long I guese she diddnt want the stretch marks


She could have had the kids first then molted the marks away.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Big female P .regalis is even bigger now.


----------



## sdsnybny

My penultimate A. metallica just finished and is indeed sporting boxing gloves


----------



## Starantula

B. Albo juvie
Both H. Sp Colombia Large slings
T. Ockerti sling
C. Cyaneopubescens juvie
E. Cyanogathus sling

Think that's it in the week my net has been down.


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia metallica had his ultimate molt late last night.


----------



## cold blood

C. _marshalli_ *finally* molted.   After never going longer than 50 days between any molt (sub-adult), she made me wait 277 days for this one...and she only refused food on her very last offering.

A. _ulrichea_, been waiting on her for a few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

OBT molted. Mangled up exurbia my like usual -.-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Grammostola pulchripes
Hysterocrates hercules

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## magicmed

Grammostola pulchripes molted today!!! And happily ate a prekilled cricket after. I'm excited! This was only my second molt from a T and my first out in the open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcana

My little A. seemanni 'blue' sling Beetlejuice just molted <3 I haven't seen him in 2 weeks outside the burrow and this morning I looked to the bottom of his enclosure... He's stretching with the molt next to him <3 I'm soooooo happy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Got a surprise molt from one of my 4 Euathlus truculentus juvies.
I think he matured???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Brachypelma schroederi sling


----------



## scott308

magicmed said:


> Grammostola pulchripes molted today!!! And happily ate a prekilled cricket after. I'm excited! This was only my second molt from a T and my first out in the open


You should not feed for a time after a molt.  If the spider's fangs haven't hardened sufficiently, they can be damaged.  You really should wait until the fangs have turned black.  If you cannot see the fangs, generally a week for slings and two weeks (or longer) is advised for larger Ts.  The tarantula will be fine if it doesn't eat for a while after a molt, as long as a water dish is provided so it may drink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK

Got a few coming back from vacation... 

0.0.2 B. vagans (slings) 
0.0.1 C. argentinense (juvie) 
1.1.0 P. striata (adults) 
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus (sling) 
0.0.1 H. maculata (juvie) 
0.0.1 M. robustum (juvie)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Oligoxystre diamantinensis male. Not mature yet, well better luck next time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

Acanthoscurria atrox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Avicularia aurantiaca

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

Chalk 1 up for my B albopilosum juvenile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

Just got back yesterday from a trip to visit relatives in toronto, and found the following had molted:

5.5" adult female G. rosea has molted into a gorgeous 6.5" new suit
3/4" GBB sling is now closer to 1"

And then I got back today from a full day swim class, and found that my young Rio grande gold, A. moderatum, who I believed was a female, is now a great big black male. Now I have to go find some female to ship him off to!


----------



## johnny quango

A surprise moult from my Megaphobema mesomelas sling and wow


----------



## sdsnybny

"Tiny Dancer" my Avicularia sp "Blue Velvet"  just finished, 1 yr old and still under 3"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

10 P.cambridgei
5 B.emilia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f

God damn... One of my P.ecclesiasticus were out for a walk, and i just thought wow you look bigger..

Hah.. MM now Yet another pipe cleaner 

But he is so gorgeous beautiful lil boy <3

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## kingstubb

My 2.5" p metallica is molting as we speak. The July 3rd I put some new decor in the enclosure. Plants and a taller hollow log. And the 4th I fed. It didn't take it, but it's not always been the most voracious eatter. Hour ago I checked on my Ts and it was flipped over in its hammock. Now it's almost out completely. I hope the molt stays intact. From ventral sexing I'm 80% female. Sorry for the patato phone picture. I most likely rehouse it next month into something bigger and that will be its last house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingstubb

2oCHEVYo0 said:


> Well it probably wasn't today, but inside the last two days my 4-1/2" L. Violaceopes molted out mature at somewhere around 6-1/2" to 7". It was rediculous how much bigger it got. He's still soft, but I got him packed up and dropping him off with a friend to start the breeding cycle!
> 
> Happy to have my first T fully mature, but sad its not a beautiful blue/purple lady


I would have waited a couple days to a week to ship him. Hes still recovering.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

My 1" E. cyaneognathus sling just molted 
He's hiding in his burrow so I don't have any pics


----------



## Draketeeth

B. albo sling molted. Very excited, it grew quite a bit!


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling moulted and I'm hoping eventually this will be male for my young adult female


----------



## z32upgrader

My adult female Omothymus sp borneo black just finished.


----------



## Vezon

G. pulchripes
P. lugardi (dummy molted right-side up)
B. vagans
P. cambridgei


----------



## Vanessa

My scuff marked B. smithi, Orion. I confirmed that he is a male...


----------



## Envoirment

My _Grammostola pulchripes _sling has molted. This time it took less than 8 weeks - last molt was 12.  Starting to get its adult hairs and colouration. <3


----------



## Vincenzo

My C. Cyaneopubescens molted last night. Adult colors starting to show, uber excited.


----------



## z32upgrader

My P. lugardi molted this morning.


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma auratum juvenile and man are these beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

6" H. gigas, I've yet to get the molt or a new measurement on him/her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

I.mira sometime in the last week or so. I give it a roach and it traded me for a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

Trenor said:


> I.mira sometime in the last week or so. I give it a roach and it traded me for a molt.


I didn't tell you - I finally got my hands on one of these beauties! It should be here by Monday. An itty 0.5" sling.

Reactions: Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Trenor

EulersK said:


> I didn't tell you - I finally got my hands on one of these beauties! It should be here by Monday. An itty 0.5" sling.


Nice man, they are a lot of fun. I mean I hadn't seen mine in 3ish weeks till it snagged food last night. They are neat though.


----------



## sdsnybny

Trenor said:


> I.mira sometime in the last week or so. I give it a roach and it traded me for a molt.


I wish mine would trade me for a molt. All I got in exchange was a munched up bolus of a molt. But damn those little blue feet poking out from under the door are wort it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

P. _scrofa_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

P. irminia was the only one to molt while we were out of town.  I was hoping the B. emilia would have as well, as she is in heavy premolt.


----------



## sdsnybny

Last night my 1.0  P. metallica matured


----------



## YagerManJennsen

N. chromatus molted last night and H. maculata molted sometime inn the past week or so.


----------



## Vanessa

My E. campestratus spiderling, Graffiti.


----------



## sdsnybny

Just spotted my adult A. seemanni on her back getting ready for new clothes


----------



## cold blood

versi 2

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Trenor

B.smithi 1
I suspect that at least one of the M.balfouri have(looks way bigger then any did the other day) but I've not seen the molt come out of the hide yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Theraphosinae sp cuzco sling


----------



## PanzoN88

So far my Female B. Sabulosum molted this morning, my B. Albopilosum (larger specimen) could molt any time now


----------



## Flexzone

One of my T. stirmi juveniles, turned out female

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## mistertim

My C. cyaneopubescens ("Pants") this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula

Recent substrate change seems to have suited or C. Lividum, surprised me with a molt kicked out when I got home today.


----------



## z32upgrader

z32upgrader said:


> My P. lugardi molted this morning.


Today.  So beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor

Looks like all 3 of my M.balfouri have molted though I've only seen two molts out of the burrow so far. These guys are getting big and will be getting a new enclosure soon.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jerry

My B vagans molted last night I put in a cricket and noticed she was webbing on the ground and wanted nothing to do with the cricket so I thought maybe I should take this guy out for now and  so I did came back 20 minutes later and he had flipped over and had started molting she is very much darker than she was and I think I see some flecks of red in he abdomen really excited o and I've been keeping track of when she molts this last molting cycle was 26 days


----------



## cold blood

AF P. striata molted yesterday

Versicolor #1 molted...although I have no idea when the act occurred, just that it did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## scott308

C. darlingi #2


----------



## MoonWeaver

P. irminia sling! Waiting for Ts to arrive, I went to check on the ones I have, and I saw the old clothes on the floor. Guess it was done with them...LOL!


----------



## Philosopheliac

My B smithi, who I've had a month just molted today, and is 3". She has been eating fine. Very humid in southern Ontario right now, a little worried about this as she is climbing. Either way, good eater: perfect molt. She has now earned a name: Clementine. (I don't name pets before they're established because I'm superstitious)


----------



## louise f

5 Monocentropus balfouri
Iridopelma sp Recife
Heteroscodra maculata
Avicularia aurantiaca


















Monocentropus balfouri



__ louise f
__ Jul 12, 2016
__ 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My little Avicularia sp Colombia sling


----------



## magicmed

Hapolopus sp columbia x2 molted today, up to about 1cm!!


----------



## sdsnybny

Surprise molt from my 1.0 Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Hapalopus triseriatus lowland juvenile


----------



## Starantula

A. Purpurea sling
G. Sp. Maule sling #1
G. Rosea RCF sub adult female and by god is she gorgeous.


----------



## louise f

Ephebopus murinus. 
Euathlus sp smaragd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

B. emilia  molted as expected.


----------



## z32upgrader

Monocentropus balfouri #2 molted.  It's a male.


----------



## louise f

holothele incei gold MM
Chilobrachys huahini
Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

H. incei "gold" #5


----------



## Vanessa

My little T. ockerti, Tivoli!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14

I lost count about 10 of em molted in the last week.  Was busy with work and just kinda left em be in the basement whent to feed tonight and found about half of the slings and half of the juvies had molted lol.  And my tiny 1/4 b Emilia who has been in a hunger strike since I got her 3 months ago finally molted


----------



## louise f

T.ockerti
A.braunshauseni

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

One of my juvenile G. rosea's molted last night and now a confirmed female @3"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Total shock moult from my 5mm DLS Brachypelma albceps it's now about 8mm woo hoo


----------



## Trenor

A.versicolor #2

Time for an enclosure change when I get back from the beach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

2" B. albopilosum suspect female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

My LP molted today as well as my H. gigas and my H. pulchripes


----------



## Starantula

G. Pulchripes sling #1
P. Irminia juvi #2
P. Regalis juvi #1
A. Avicularia sub adult 99% sure on male 
B. Klaasi sub adult confirmed male. 

Pretry sure my other half's A. Anax sling is beginning a molt too.


----------



## sdsnybny

My A. versicolor showed itself two days ago looking somewhat larger and finally alter kicked out a full unmunched molt.....its a girl @ 4".
G. pulchra flipped over late last night and this morning looks to be grooming, pulled the molt and its another girl!!


----------



## crlovel

Murinus #2, pulchripes, seemanni, and parahybana!

I think my H. sp. columbia molted, she's looking a lot bigger than normal, but I don't see a molt in her enclosure. Not a surprise, it looks like a little mini jungle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Starantula

A. Anax sling did indeed molt.  G. Sp Maule sling #2 also popped.


----------



## Flexzone

Hapalopus sp. Colombia ''Large'' mature female

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

Juvenile female Megaphobema robustum and my Brachypelma smithi sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoonWeaver

G. pulchripes sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Juvenile A. urticans just molted, from 1.5 to about 2 inches or more 
Adult female A. Metallica is preparing to flip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starantula

B. Vagans SA female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Starantula said:


> B. Vagans SA female


Mine has been in premolt for an eternity


----------



## Vanessa

My tiny B. albopilosum, Sage, moulted. Just about one month from the last one. And they're still not coming out of their burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14

I Mira number 2
C fashiatum number 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JayAdamsKY

P. murinus & P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

Flexzone said:


> Hapalopus sp. Colombia ''Large'' mature female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215897


Mine just did the same not long ago eating like a beast now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flexzone

Blackout14 said:


> Mine just did the same not long ago eating like a beast now


They're quiet the little garbage cans aren't they

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

Flexzone said:


> They're quiet the little garbage cans aren't they


Yep she sure is one of my pigs lol


----------



## Bread

Agent Smith (B.smithi) finished abut 5 minutes ago


----------



## Eek

B. albo x 2 (! Like they have a molting spider sense or something!)
G. rosea
...I have 3 rather pale little ones now...AWESOME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia metallica


----------



## Vanessa

My little Euathlus sp. Red munchkin, Totem.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## JayAdamsKY

VanessaS said:


> My little Euathlus sp. Red munchkin, Totem.
> View attachment 216000


I got two of these this past weekend. They are great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blackout14

M b vagans and gbb number 2
I think I need a bigger shelf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leonardo the Mage

one of my B. vagans and the other of my P. cancerides molted today, and my 2" P. cambridgei molted last week and is now eating.


----------



## z32upgrader

My little B. albopilosum molted last night.  She's getting curlier!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoonWeaver

Looks like several B. albopilosum have molted lately. Add my sling, Varys, to the list there. Caught him/her molting last night.


----------



## z32upgrader

My big female LP molted early this morning.


----------



## sdsnybny

My paired female Euathlus sp "Yellow" molted out.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## crlovel

My regalis sling molted! Second time in a month, and this time, I got to watch part of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> My paired female Euathlus sp "Yellow" molted out.


I just hate when that happens. Bummer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> I just hate when that happens. Bummer


Thanks Louise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> Thanks Louise


Do you still have the male, so you can give it a try when she is ready.


----------



## sdsnybny

louise f said:


> Do you still have the male, so you can give it a try when she is ready.


The male belonged to a friend and I'm not sure if he still has him. He was due to be shipped after my females turn.


----------



## louise f

sdsnybny said:


> The male belonged to a friend and I'm not sure if he still has him. He was due to be shipped after my females turn.


Sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my newly arrived Neoholothele incei slings molting in its straw and my C. lividum sling molted today as well.


----------



## cold blood

H. mac #2

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

"Tank" my male Grammostola pulchripes molted last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

AF Avicularia Guyana blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vezon

AF G. porteri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss

Image



__ Abyss
__ Jul 22, 2016
__ 4



						A. Versacolor (sling 1) is just finishing up its 2nd successful moult since i aquired it.
					



Little A. versacolor named (sling 1 till its big enough to sex). 2nd moult under my care and im speculating its now roughly 1.25"


----------



## Blackout14

The bigger of the 3 g pulchra slings.  I'm thinking male I don't see a flap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

My C. Cyaneopubescens, N. Chromatus and G. Pulchripes slings all rolled on to their backs tonight. 1st molts in my care. Exciting night


----------



## scott308

Got home from work to see my Borneo Black #1 had molted.


----------



## PanzoN88

My A. Metallica molted unexpectedly in the past few hours.


----------



## Trenor

One M.balfouri molted since I rehoused them last week before going on the beach trip.

They have been doing a lot of growing it seems. During the rehouse I found 7 molts in the old enclosure. They dug an extensive hide that they were all sharing and hiding their molts in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

Cyclosternum pentalore juvenile and wow its stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GG80

B. smithi. Got it as a 1/4" DLS sling two years ago and it's now only reached 2" DLS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman juvenile #1 and D. diamantinensis sling #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## magicmed

Avicularia versicolor molted

G. Pulchripes and B. Vagans are premolt and burrowed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

my 4.5'' regalis molted to something even larger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

My T. Ockerti sling molted upright today. Scared the heck out of me when I saw it happening


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female P. metallica molted early this morning.  Her booklungs and epigynal area didn't detach properly. Had to help her out a bit. She seems fine now.


----------



## johnny quango

My Eucratoscelus constrictus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed

Well both of my hapolopus sp columbia molted today, caught this bugger in the act

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Over the past 4 weeks:

A. geroldi female #1 of #2 = died ripping her leg off bleeding to death (found out too late she molted, couldn't help)

Homoeomma sp. "blue" female = ~5.5" now, eats fine again

A. sp. "amazonica" female = ~5"+ I guess, not sure but all fine and is eating already again

B. auratum female = vibrant colors again, just molted 4 days ago, seems to be just fine

P. miranda female = no sac but molt - male still alive and still cohabbing with her, she even accepted him again so fingers crossed for a sac this time

P. irminia female "Firali" = still hidden in her corkbark tube, should re-appear soon though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My freebie Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling 1st in my care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

GG80 said:


> B. smithi. Got it as a 1/4" DLS sling two years ago and it's now only reached 2" DLS.


Makes me love my smithi even more...mine's about the same age, but she's over 4"....hehe....mine's laughing.


Female B. _vagans_ finally molted after only 9 1/2 months...dang, she looks good though.

L. _itabune_ is molting right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Starantula

B. Emilia sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VelvetCollar

Had my suspect male C. cyaneopubescens molt overnight, as i don't see any hooks or pedipal bulbs i hope it's a female. 15-16cm DLS.













Freshly Molted



__ VelvetCollar
__ Jul 27, 2016
__ 6



						Just caught her starting to molt when i went to  bed, results are beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

One of my little E. sp Red juveniles is finishing up right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

I forgot... 

A. minatrix molted fine as well


----------



## johnny quango

My Crypsidromus sp puriscal 8 moults in my care and still only 3/4" youve gotta love that dwarf growth rate ( or lack of)


----------



## Vanessa

My little L. difficilis moulted yesterday. Almost a month to the day from his last moult.


----------



## Jerry

My G pulchripes I came home today after work and at a quick glance thought I had two Ts in the same enclosure they most complete and good condition molt I've gotten so far very cool


----------



## Bread

P.cancerides moulted last night (his old shirt is in his cave so cant really get a pic)
GBB has just turned onto his back while i was saying 'good morning' to the T's 2mins ago     (however he's deep in his webbing so I can't really get a shot)

** also the house spider that lives beside my back door has reappeared freshly moulted over an inch now! (I feed him little locusts every now and again)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

One of my Homoeomma sp. blue -






And one of my Theraphosinae sp. Panama -

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Flexzone

Theraphosa stirmi- 2nd female out of the 4 so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Vanessa

My little G. pulchra, Raven - six weeks after the last moult. 
I'm just waiting for my other G. pulchra to moult because they are looking like a full tick again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Eupalaestrus weijenberghi sling decided it finally wants to grow


----------



## Arcana

My Grammostola pulchra sling finally molted two weeks ago. <3 I just wanted to report this very important event, she was burrowed for six long weeks! I feel like I have a new spider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

My 2nd GBB sling molted last night


----------



## Jones0911

3 of my 4 Pamphobeteus sp 'platyomma' / Brazilian Pinkbloom, [URL='http://www.net-bug.net/apps/webstore/products/show/5446043']Poecilotheria and my rufilata / Red Slate Ornamental.[/URL] Within the last week.


----------



## Flexzone

1 of 2 female M. robustum this morning.


----------



## scott308

H. incei "gold" #4


----------



## Coconana

My P. Irminia lady molted again! I'm so excited that I managed to get good pictures of it, as the last time I got photos of her molting was about a month shy of a year ago.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

They always look so fresh and clean after a molt.  That's gotta feel good.


----------



## Blackout14

Got a new kayak and have been ignoreing the collection for about a week.  Went down today and my n cromatus molted and is about 4 inches now od dwarf molted again and needs a rehouse my Brazilian black molted and I still haven't seen it really and the damn pig g pulchras still haven't lol.  The other good news is my Dubia colony exploded it seems and a have a few thousand Dubia pinheads.  Now to seperate em out to feed the slings and my hobby is almost self sustaining.  I foresee lots of rehousings in my future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobetues fortis _F 1_
Pamphobetues fortis _F 2
_Pamphobetues nigricolor _A
_Xenesthis intermedia
Nhandu chromatus
Lasiodora itabunae _A, B

Pretty big day today haha


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling it's just starting to show those beautiful markings and I'm praying to the tarantula gods that it's male so my female can have a one night stand


----------



## louise f

AF Neoholothele incei


----------



## louise f

AF Pamphobeteus flammifera


Male Pamphobeteus flammifera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Louise!  Your T's are gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

louise f said:


> AF Pamphobeteus flammifera
> View attachment 216988
> 
> Male Pamphobeteus flammifera
> 
> View attachment 216989


Do I smell a future breeding project? 

I'm so lucky that I don't live anywhere near you. I'd never have any money, and you'd have a repeat customer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

EulersK said:


> Do I smell a future breeding project?


Absolutely  I know they should be hard to breed, but i have to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## scott308

Hapalopus sp.Columbia Large


----------



## sdsnybny

P. rufilata #2, and I. hirsutum #1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor

A.geniculata
B.smithi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoonWeaver

L. parahybana sling


----------



## louise f

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Louise!  Your T's are gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## louise f

8 P. Cams
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Tappi violaceus
H.mac
20 P.murinus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

My $20 craigslist rosie molted and regenerated her missing back leg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Phormictopus cochleasvorax and it seems to get even more stunning as it grows

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

johnny quango said:


> My Phormictopus cochleasvorax and it seems to get even more stunning as it grows


Pics of a freshly molted one please!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Storm76

0.1. A. versicolor "Star" molted a couple days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> Pics of a freshly molted one please!!


Here's my freshly moulted juvenile P cochleasvorax

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

sdsnybny said:


> Pics of a freshly molted one please!!


Here's my freshly moulted juvenile P cochleasvorax


----------



## sdsnybny

johnny quango said:


> Here's my freshly moulted juvenile P cochleasvorax


Thanks thanks Greg...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor

G.pulchripes #2
Looks like the others will be following soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

One of the E. olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

My tiny C. darlingi sling is now 3/4" and the (hidden away) C. elegans has molted twice also still tiny.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma annitha (quattro)


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my two P. fasciata slings molted and my E. murinus is about to start.
*Edit
Oooh, so pretty!


All done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor

G.pulchripes #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My suspect female Euathlus parvulas just finished up, gonna pull the molt in the morning....its so hard to wait.


----------



## DeanK

My B. albopilosum. 2nd molt in less than a month. It was 2/2.5 inches. Can't wait to see how much size it put on now


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

My 2" Theraphosa blondi sling molted last night/this morning 08/07/16. Discovered her (calling her, her, because she's all about that bass bout that bass no treble) around 3am flipped on her back. This took me by surprise because she was not showing any signs of pre-molt and had eaten earlier that day but missed two of the four 1/4-1/2" crickets I spotted those little buggers and tried getting them out but they found a small hole in the cork bark that ran up under the bark surface. I managed to get one out by leaving a piece of paper towel draped over the top of her enclosure but the other was more paranoid. So I sat and babysat for 3 hours watched the molting while keeping my eyes on that cricket I finally got a huge idea. Cut a piece of apple stuffed it in the hole the cricket ate the apple while she finished and recovered. Watched her emerge fully which took no more than 15mins, flip back over after resting for about 30min and start munching on her exuvia. She is now pushing 3". Earlier during the event I though about taking the hide out but the web mat she was on was connected to the mouth of her hide and I did not want to mess with that. I've never felt so threatened by a 1/2" cricket..

Geoff

PS - I also had Arachnoquake and Big @#$ Spider playing in the back ground on Syfy rofl! I had to watch Lavalantula 1 and 2 which were on before those.


----------



## hennibbale

GBB. From 2.5 to 3 cm.


----------



## Trenor

B.smithi #1
B.vagans is now about 3.5 + inches DLS

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Trenor said:


> B.smithi #1
> B.vagans is now about 3.5 + inches DLS


That pink cephalothorax is super cute!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

B.albopilosum


----------



## Arcana

B. vagans sling is molting right now! So sad she does it in the bottom of her enclosure and I can't watch it without lifting it. I wonder how big she gets this time


----------



## Blackout14

Gbb number 2 molted last night..needs a rehouse now these things are growing crazy fast lol


----------



## trinette

After waiting almost 2 months my B.smithi did a sneaky molt.


She is my smallest spider and I couldn't believe how much bigger she is. 

My L.parahybana moulted a few days ago during the day.....whilst I was at home. It was amazing to watch. Only one of my 'girls' to have moulted during the day so far.


----------



## Vanessa

My little G. pulchra chub, Onyx, moulted today. Came home just as they were finishing up so they gave me a perfect condition moult.  I think they are going to end up being male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

4 subadult Chilobrachys huahinis
2 subadult Iridopelma hirsutum
6 Brachypelma emilia
2 Grammostola pulchripes
3 Psalmopoeus irminia

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## magicmed

G. pulchripes molted today and my goodness it got huge!! (Well compared to what it was haha) looks like the little one gained plenty of size

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GG80

N. chromatus sling molted today. I reckon it's reached the 2" DLS mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

My female G Iheringi molted today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> 4 subadult Chilobrachys huahinis
> 2 subadult Iridopelma hirsutum
> 6 Brachypelma emilia
> 2 Grammostola pulchripes
> 3 Psalmopoeus irminia


Busy day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Blackout14 said:


> Busy day!


Yup molttime crazyness )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14

louise f said:


> Yup molttime crazyness )


Love summer time but now I need to rehouse like half my slings haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scott308

C. schioedtei


----------



## Steelo Johnson

A. versi and unknown sling molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa

My 'moult confirmed female' B. albopilosum who I think is a male.












Brachypelma albopilosum - 3" Male



__ Vanessa
__ Aug 11, 2016
__ 5
__
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
juvenile
juvenile male
male




						Doesn't this look like a male?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson

B. smithi molted while I was sleeping.


----------



## Bread

My p.regalis and p.ornata slings both moulted. However they are currently hiding in there pods.

I also got a new afdition today a b.emilia sling. (Spidershop send freebies with coir)


----------



## chanda

B. smithi molted today - and confirmed it's a girl! First time I've ever had a molt that was intact enough for sexing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma lagunas juvenile

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

2 M. balfouri
1 H. pulchripes
1 C. meridionalis
Another G. Pulchra yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandiblehead

Myn Molted !  Overnight.  Yesterday I noticved him building himself into his pill bottle in there and he was doored in, I thought huh ?  but on the outside of it was a molt that was camoed with the dirt I didnt notice right away.  so hes built himself a protective area to molt in, Interesting... Intelligent. My last spider didnt do that.Very cool.


----------



## Mandiblehead

Myn molted.overnight! Yesterday I noticed him building himself into the pill bottle I thought hmm wasup with that. Whatever. Figure it out. But like closure inspection tion this.krning there's a molt outside of it a.d the pill bottle was closed off.and he's on he isiden of it.  So he's protected himself for it.  My last spider didn't use to do that. Just did it out in the open  Very cool.  Do most spiders do it that way. ? Mabey my last brachy had some mental issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandiblehead

Mandiblehead said:


> Myn molted.overnight! Yesterday I noticed him building himself into the pill bottle I thought hmm wasup with that. Whatever. Figure it out. But like closure inspection tion this.krning there's a molt outside of it a.d the pill bottle was closed off.and he's on he isiden of it.  So he's protected himself for it.  My last spider didn't use to do that. Just did it out in the open  Very cool.  Do most spiders do it that way. ? Mabey my last brachy had some mental issues.


----------



## cold blood

N. coloratovillsus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black #2


----------



## Vanessa

My little juvenile female Brachypelma verdezi.
I took these yesterday - not knowing how close she was to moulting.


And got this one earlier today after she moulted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

_Megaphobema robustum_ 'A'
_Grammastola pulchripes_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My tiny A. minatrix has molted and gained a bunch of size looks leggy might be a male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa

One of my tiny A. versicolor - Willow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment

My _Grammostola pulchripes_ sling has molted once again, less than 4 weeks since its last molt! The summer temps are really getting it growing and it's now got its adult colouration. <3 I noticed my _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _had molted as well. Looking beautiful and grown quite a bit in size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

My A. versicolor and B. smithi slings both molted today


----------



## sdsnybny

Went to the kitchen to get some dinner and low and behold I got a surprise molt from my female Avicularia urticans


----------



## TopHatTarantula

P. irminia


----------



## johnny quango

B emilia juvenile


----------



## MoonWeaver

A. seemanni sling


----------



## RMJ

Woke up this morning to my A. Versicolour moulting!  Ive left the lights off and will hopefully come home from work later to a young lady in her new outfit! hahaha

When is it suggested that I remove the old moult for inspection etc? This is my first moult! and she came to me 4 months ago as a 3.5" female, what size/age do they reach maturity? help would be great!


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus sp. 'All Green' _'B' is on it's back.
So all my feeding data, molting records, etc. was erased by my young nephew....pretty bummed, but all I can do is start a new one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MoonWeaver

Just walked over to the T shelves, and saw my P. irminia sling molting. I've had Ts molt before, but never have I seen the process in progress.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

_Aphonopelma seemani_ 'A'


----------



## sdsnybny

B. cabocla #1 and P. sazimai #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ForeverTHC

_A. geroldi _sling
Molted sometime between the time I went to bed around 1am and when I got up and checked on them around 11:30. Kinda hard to see through that thick web taco it made but there is indeed 1 beautiful fresh T and 1 molt in there.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

Two 3" Phormictopus sp. Greens molted today, confirmed #2 to be a male and #1 to be a female!


----------



## Vanessa

My large Avicularia avicularia moulted and she is a female! Woohoo! Crying happy tears with this one because she is such an absolute love.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Flexzone

Immature male S. hoffmanni.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vanessa

I got so wrapped up in Juniper, my avic, moulting and being female that I didn't check on the rest of my guys. My B. albopilosum spiderling and T. ockerti spiderling moulted today as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

VanessaS said:


> I got so wrapped up in Juniper, my avic, moulting and being female that I didn't check on the rest of my guys. My B. albopilosum spiderling and T. ockerti spiderling moulted today as well.


Those B. albo's molt like it's going out of style right up until they're about 2.5"-3"... then it apparently goes out of style. No skin off my nose, though, they can stay tiny and fluffy and adorable for as long as they want.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MoonWeaver

N. chromatus just got done molting! *Wonders if there's a connection between rain and molting.*


----------



## johnny quango

Theraphosinae sp cuzco sling

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea #5...male
A. avicularia #2...male
I hirsutum #2 suspect male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. irminia and T. gigas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoonWeaver

A. geniculata


----------



## Alana

P. tigrinawesseli and P. pulcher slings.


----------



## louise f

2 Brachypelma emilia finally showing a tad of their sweet colors on the leggies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK

0.0.1 C. fimbriatus molted last night, and it's finally large enough to sex the molt. I should have the sex within a week! Hoping for a male, my female could use some lovin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed

1 H. Sp columbia and my brand new H. Sanguiniceps molted today


----------



## scott308

H. incei gold #3 the other day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Storm76

So after all those bad molts and probs, the following molted just fine and are hungry as can be again:

Tapinauchineus violaceus AF
Avicularia azuraklaasi AF
Chilobrachys fimbriatus AF
Poecilotheria fasciata AF
Avicularia minatrix AF
Avicularia versicolor AF

As for my G. pulchripes...NOT premolt...she made a dudsac


----------



## Vanessa

My juvenile G. pulchripes female, Portia, moulted yesterday. I can't wait to see how big she is. She has been in here for the last few weeks, but I was able to see her through the other end which is up against the side of the enclosure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

H. mac #1 and 2

H. gigas

N. coloratovillsus

A. ezendami #6 (female) and #16 (different brood, unsexed).

B. smithi just darkened up in the past week, and she's building a molting mat as I type.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## DeanK

A. geniculata and C. cyaneopubescens #1 molted today. Looks like its losing it's sling tan legs and getting some of it's blue so my son will be super stoked about that.


----------



## sdsnybny

_Phormictopus atrichomatus_ SA female and one of my _Heterometrus cyaneus _scorplings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoonWeaver

B. cabocla molted overnight. I had been expecting it all week, but s/he finally did!

Edit: Now my daughter's G. pulchripes is on its back!


----------



## DeanK

Woke this morning to see my G. pulchripes had molted overnight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My male Brachypelma verdezi moulted and sadly matured so his time is ticking


----------



## DeanK

Noticed my N. chromatus molted sometime today. Lots of molts in my house now


----------



## johnny quango

Dolichothele bolivianum sling


----------



## Bread

I have a flipper 
pre-moult 4" A.geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

H. pulchripes #2, and B. vagans sling #2


----------



## Vanessa

There was only one juvenile that I have not confirmed the sex on out of my group, although I suspect that they are male. I waited... and waited... and waited...
Finally they moulted today and the moult was shredded just at the spot that I need to sex them. They are looking pretty fabulous.
My still unsexed, juvenile, B. smithi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JAFUENTES

My female B. Smithi Zeus molted again and is now 6 inches in leg span.


----------



## MoonWeaver

One of my G. pulchripes molted early in the morning yesterday (right after my daughter's G. pulchripes). 
Then, last night, my G. pulchra molted. That one was odd, as s/he had been spending the last month in a burrow. The day before yesterday, s/he climbed out of the den and decided to take a walk above ground. Apparently, s/he wanted to be seen.
Now, this morning, I found my new L. polycuspulatus on his/her back. S/he is molting as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread

C.darlingi and P.sazmai just moulted.


----------



## louise f

Orphnaecus philippinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

God damn one of my Encyocratella olivacea molted into MM  i hope the other one is a female.


----------



## Jones0911

My female Tapinauchenius cupreus molted some time in the last 12 hours, its back to moving fast so I'm assuming it molted sometime yesterday or last night.


----------



## Alana

My P. regalis sling just had its first moult with me.


----------



## louise f

2 of my Pterinopelma sazimai
8 Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoonWeaver

GummyBear, one of my daughter's two A. versicolor slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soupbone

A very very grumpy p. Metallica 7th molt, 2nd color molt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Misty Day

Smaller Ceratogyrus Marshalli molted, confirmed it as a male, 

GBB sling #1 molted into 3rd instar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mistertim

My Linothele megatheloides, Echo, molted last night.    Unfortunately its hard to get a picture right now. Will do so later hopefully.


----------



## hypocrite

my B.albo and A.avic both molted in the past 1-3 days both look gigantic in size compared to their old selves. i can't get the albo molt as its burrowed in her little underground railroads  but heres my babygirl Twinkle toes! 

MY FIRST T MOLTS SINCE ENTRING THE HOBBY <3 and both so close together, funny hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My little Brachypelma albceps sling


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my many Neoholothele incei spiderlings molted yesterday it seems.


----------



## KezyGLA

My 'Poor mans pulchra' just molted. 

0.1 _Aphonopelma caniceps 

_

And one of my _Phormictopus platus _slings got some colours today too

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vanessa

hypocrite said:


> i can't get the albo molt as its burrowed in her little underground railroads


My little B. albo is the same - except they will bring their moult to the top for me to take away after a couple of days.


----------



## Vanessa

My little L. difficilis moulted again... two days shy of a month from the last time. And they are showing some colour this time... woohoo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MoonWeaver

One of my B. emilia slings molted last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Nhandu Coloradovillosus slings 1 & 3 both molted, went from 1/2 inch to around 3/4-1 inch.

Other Ceratogyrus Marshalli molted, confirmed it as another male, which means the only 2 I have are both guys, dang it! My fault for not buying more than 3. Went from 3.25 inches to 4 inches.

GBB sling #2 molted into 3rd instar. Is about an inch now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia purpurea sub adult female molted last night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robyn8

Avicularia avicularia adult female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hypocrite

B.albo molt  @VanessaS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Avicularia urticans sling molted just now


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

1.5" Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica molted sometime between midnight last night and 2pm today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

Juvenile female A. genic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss

P. subfusca highland sp.
Moult was 1.75"


----------



## Trenor

B.smithi #2
A.avic #2, #5


----------



## mistertim

My P. sazimai just molted. Lost a leg in her last molt but this one went ok and she's back in 8 legged business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola anthracina juvenile and it's just reminded me why I love this species


----------



## Czech prime

comming home from the vacation to a few molts
L.P.
A. versicolor
A. sp. Peru purple
O. violaceopes
And another O. violaceopes and a  G. rosea in very deep premolt


----------



## MoonWeaver

My 1.5" N. carapoensis molted overnight. Can't wait to see how big s/he is now!


----------



## Misty Day

N.Coloradovillosus #2 decided to join it's siblings in the post-molt club.


----------



## sdsnybny

Brachypelma vagans just had his ultimate molt!


----------



## Red Eunice

B. smithi some time last night.  Whopping 2" beast now!


----------



## z32upgrader

Selenocosmia peerboomi


----------



## Envoirment

My _B.smithi _molted and it looks sooooooooo beautiful <3 Last molt was just 7 weeks ago. Had another period of quite warm temps which likely spurred it on. Amazed at how fast my tarantulas are growing during a British summer lol I'm not even feeding them much at all either.


----------



## Misty Day

Poecilotheria Miranda sling #2 molted into 3rd instar.


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

1.25" Poecilotheria smithi currently molting. 

EDIT - Also my 3/4" M. balfouri molted


----------



## Trenor

C.cyaneopubescens #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alana

My C. cyaneopubescens finally moulted and is now around 1" DLS.


----------



## louise f

Woohoo my Psalmopoeus pulcher Ladyyy has molted. yum yum 




Haha, got yahh hahaha. Well obviously I`m not gonna desturb her when fresh molted, so you gotta put up with a molt until she show herself.

And my Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus molted. I`m hoping to see the sex. But if I`m not mistaking i think i saw boxing gloves on that thing when it threw out the molt. But it was to fast down the cork tube again for me to see.  Ohh great, the other one turned out MM too. Damn. Crossing fingers it is not a MM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones0911

One of my Pamphobeteus sp 'platyomma'  molted recently


----------



## Misty Day

_Poecilotheria Miranda_ 3/4 inch sling on its back as I type.


----------



## antinous

Big _Pamphobeteus fortis _female, gained quite a bit of size and was on schedule for a molt.


----------



## Ceymann

Found G. pulchripes flipped over yesterday, and was out of the old suit, looking fresh this morning.


----------



## DeanK

I think my T. Ockerti molted recently. Hadn't seen it in the last 6 days and then it came out last night looking leggier. I assume it's exuvia is in it's hide but I'm not digging for it


----------



## BorisTheSpider

My AF Euathlus sp red has been drinking a lot of water and refusing food of late so I hope to see a molt. Since they molt about as often as Halley's comet flies over head it will a cool thing to see.


----------



## Jones0911

My male Tapinauchenius cupreus recently molted


----------



## MoonWeaver

2nd B. emilia molted last night!


----------



## Ceymann

Went home for lunch, thought I would snap a pic to share my humble little molt collection so far, on the left yesterdays G. pulchripes and P. regalis on the right.


----------



## sdsnybny

Molt sexed two females today after pulling them from the dirt.
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni bcf and 0.1.0 Hapalopus triseriatus


----------



## KezyGLA

2x Grammostola pulchra
1x Phormictopus platus 
1x Ceratogyrus meridionalis 
1x Pterinochilus lugardi
1x Pterinopelma sazimai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus _sp. 'all green'




_Phormictopus cancerides

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Just descovered a couple more 

1x Nhandu chromatus 
1x Ami sp. panama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

louise f said:


> Woohoo my Psalmopoeus pulcher Ladyyy has molted. yum yum
> 
> View attachment 219071
> 
> 
> Haha, got yahh hahaha. Well obviously I`m not gonna desturb her when fresh molted, so you gotta put up with a molt until she show herself.
> 
> And my Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus molted. I`m hoping to see the sex. But if I`m not mistaking i think i saw boxing gloves on that thing when it threw out the molt. But it was to fast down the cork tube again for me to see.  Ohh great, the other one turned out MM too. Damn. Crossing fingers it is not a MM.
> 
> View attachment 219072



Well I`ll be damned another MM. Woohoo NOT..  That Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus is indeed a MM. Damn it. 

just look at those pipe cleaner leggies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

louise f said:


> Well I`ll be damned another MM. Woohoo NOT..  That Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus is indeed a MM. Damn it.
> 
> just look at those pipe cleaner leggies
> 
> View attachment 219104


 Hes lovely though!! I just came across my rednucus there as its the last T I got to. I have 2 of the ecclesiaticus. I hope for a pair of these too

LOOK WHAT YOU HAVE DONE TO ME!!

I caught the Psalmo bug for sure. 

Heres the little tiny rednucus 




Blurry but hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia sp Colombia sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

Just caught sight of my Avic. metallica flipped over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

1.75" Poecilotheria smithi #2 molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

H.pulchripes #1, #2, #3
Looks like a few of the M.balfouri in the communal enclosures got some size added. They are still hiding molts in the burrows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

KezyGLA said:


> Hes lovely though!! I just came across my rednucus there as its the last T I got to. I have 2 of the ecclesiaticus. I hope for a pair of these too
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK WHAT YOU HAVE DONE TO ME!!
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the Psalmo bug for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the little tiny rednucus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry but hey


Haha. Isn't life just great, good good that you are infected with the Psalmo fever they are awesome  oh what a sweet lil bugger  so you got ecclesiasticus too. I hope they are one of each.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

3/4" A. versicolor currently molting.


----------



## Steelo Johnson

My female GBB molted today!


----------



## Graves6661

My C. darlingi sling molted recently.  It made its burrow along side the wall of the container so I could see maybe 60% of the burrow.  I went to check the burrow to see where the T was before opening the lid for feeding and adding water and noticed the T at the burrow entrance and 3 legs at the back of the burrow.

From what I saw when the T backed up into the burrow its abdomen looks noticeably bigger.  Got this sling at 1.25" so its probably just under 1.5" rough guesstimate.

No way to reach the moult without destroying the burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Graves6661 said:


> No way to reach the moult without destroying the burrow.


No surprises then ahahh. Especially for that species

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Misty Day

_P.metallica_ female "Saphira" molted yesterday, went from 5.5 to a solid 6 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_1.0 Brachypelma vagans



_
This little guy has grown so fast. He was barely 4cm DLS when I got him at the beginning of April. Now approx. 9cm DLS. Not long untill he hooks out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Another _Phormictopus platus_ molted last night and is getting adult colours now too. 

Heres a jelly shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

I just noticed my E. campestatus has flipped. By morning he'll be finished. I hadn't really noticed him in pre-moult, so I wasn't really expecting it and was sort of startled to see him on his back, And I have  been a little edgy due to the heat wave we've been having here. For a split second, I thought "Oh no! What's wrong with the E.camp?" Then of course I came to my senses and realized he was just flipped for a moult and had not dropped dead from over-heating. Still felt like a beginner. 

It's the only one I have that I am 100% certain of the gender. I'll add the post-moult shot after the deed is done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

_Brachypelma emilia _today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080

A versi sling molted, about 3/.4" now, not so nervous anymore.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

The E.campestratus finished. And hooked out. Wasn't expecting that quite yet either. Sort of bummed even though I knew it was inevitable.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Misty Day

B.emilia sling molted.


----------



## sdsnybny

One of my B. albopilosum had his ultimate molt yesterday


----------



## Alana

I'm fairly sure my A. metallica sling has moulted, but as it's in a web tube behind a plastic leaf I'm not 100%.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Tim Benzedrine said:


> The E.campestratus finished. And hooked out. Wasn't expecting that quite yet either. Sort of bummed even though I knew it was inevitable.


Don't be sad!  He's a fabulous MM with so much to live for!  Look at him!  He's fantastic.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

A. metallica molted night before last night %99.9999 sure female.


----------



## Nephrite

Half inch GBB sling molted today!


----------



## MoonWeaver

B. albopilosum and D. fasciatus both molted sometime yesterday or today. Pretty sure the N. carapoensis that molted last week is female!


----------



## sdsnybny

B. cabocla #3 and P. scrofa

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## DeanK

My LP sling molted sometime in the last few days, not sure when as it spends 99% of it's time burrowed under some cork bark


----------



## Flexzone

P. murinus "Obt"


----------



## Mattkc

Brachypelma vagans into a 5.5" mature male!


----------



## KezyGLA

Mattkc said:


> Brachypelma vagans into a 5.5" mature male!


Thats big for a male hahha


----------



## cold blood

LP

N. coloratovillsus

T.okerti #2 (the female)

P. cancerides #3

and my male P. cam matured.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mattkc

KezyGLA said:


> Thats big for a male hahha


After letting him rest & harden up some last night, I found him stretched out in his enclosure this morning. He measured just over 6.75" (leg span) in this position - this is the largest MM B. vagans to date for me! This will be the fourth MM vagans for me in the past two months. Need to get him hooked up with a couple of exceptional females to pass on his good genes...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f

Euathlus sp smaragd
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Mattkc

Mattkc said:


> Brachypelma vagans into a 5.5" mature male!


After he stretched out the following morning he now measured a full 6.75"!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Napier19

Got my first double today!! 
C. Fasciatum 
P. Murinus
When I came home at lunch the C. Fasciatum looked like it was basically standing straight up and down so I knew it was coming. I didn't however know that the OBT was going to Crack out today!! It was standing vertically as well on its hide!! I'm a very happy man!!!


----------



## Steelo Johnson

G. pulchra molted and my genic is in the process.


----------



## Arcana

My A. seemanni sling molted, again  Can't wait to see it outside its burrow!

And B. vagans molted too a while ago. Now its legspan is 5 cm, so I had to rehouse it to new enclosure. This one is very fast grower and after each molt its size increases dramaticaly. This was third time I rehoused B. vagans since I got it and I put it in a large container so it can live there for a while


----------



## johnny quango

My Psalmopoeus cambridgei freebie sling moulted again and is officially still reclusive


----------



## Olan

B. albiceps #4 has just started! Should be a big enough molt to sex (probably male, because it's my fastest grower).


----------



## antinous

louise f said:


> Euathlus sp smaragd


Sooooo jealous lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

Molts galore this morning! Great way to start the day! 

C. huahini
C. darlingi 
C. fimbriatus 
B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade122888

Im at least a day late, My GBB (Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens) sling molted either yesterday while I was at work, or that previous night!  Walked in the room, and almost missed seeing the exuvia tucked away under the cork bark!  If I hadn't been sure she was about to molt, I would have never even looked for it!  By the time I saw her she was already upright, and looks happy as ever, if not still recovering from the molt!  Welcome to 5th instar, Aonotenshi!


----------



## Mattkc

Mattkc said:


> After letting him rest & harden up some last night, I found him stretched out in his enclosure this morning. He measured just over 6.75" (leg span) in this position - this is the largest MM B. vagans to date for me! This is the fourth MM vagans for me in the past two months. Need to get him hooked up with a couple of exceptional females to pass on his good genes...


Update: Added photo of this beast!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

1x Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
1x Psalmopoeus rednucus
1x Pterinochilus chordatus

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

2.0.0 A. diversipes sub adults, 0.0.1 A versicolor sling,  0.1.0 P. fortis juvenile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## REEFSPIDER

A. Versicolor molted in the night. 4i now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling I'm so hoping this is a male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. ornata


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

1.25" P. hanumavilasumica #2 molted a couple days ago not sure when as it had sealed itself up in it's dirt tube with no areas to see into it. Just a few minutes ago I checked on the slings and it had pushed it's exuvia out.


----------



## johnny quango

My Megaphobema mesomelas just moulted and I was like a child at Christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. vittata sling is now what I consider to be a juvie.


----------



## Red Eunice

Within the past 24 hours:
0.1 P. hanumavilasumica #2  5.5"
0.1 C. fimbriatus 3"
0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens 1.5"
0.0.4 P. regalis #1,2,5,7. 1.5"-1.75"


----------



## sdsnybny

Juvenile P. baeri just finished up this afternoon.


----------



## Janie

My two slings molted Sunday night. First exuvia found, but I think they molted about a month ago as they both blocked their burrows and then became translucent for a day or so.
Phlogius Sarina and Phlogius Strenuua, they have gone from 1.5cm to 4cm and I am amazed.


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

3/4" A. versicolor #2 molted.


----------



## DeanK

C. cyaneopubescens #2 molted overnight getting some blue legs now


----------



## louise f

P.pulcher



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016
__ 10


















Poecilotheria formosa ;)



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016
__ 10



						Just showed up after a molt
					
















Psalmopoeus pulcher



__ louise f
__ Sep 6, 2016
__ 6



						She finally showed up last night after molting. Beauty <3
					






Thrixopelma lagunas

All These molted within a couple of weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood

L. itabune

A. versicolor #1

P. scrofa

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## scott308

A. versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

My _Brachypelma emilia _finally molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread

A.Avic moulted last night I think I see hooks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Adult female _Poecilotheria Regalis_ did her yearly molt while I was away. Went from 6.25 to roughly 6.5 inches.


I think my _Psalmopoeus Cambridgei_ sling molted, but I haven't seen it since I got it a month ago so I'm not sure.


----------



## johnny quango

My true Brachypelma albopilosum sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

3/4" B. boehmei molted.


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola actaeon juvenile gave me a surprise moult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Two molts today L. parahybana juvenile and T. ockerti adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

My H Incei molted during shipping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Bread said:


> I think I see hooks


And i think you are right. Looks like it. But i think i can see the boxing gloves


----------



## REEFSPIDER

.0.0.1 Pulchra on its back


----------



## Haemus

two G. pulchripes molted last week. This one came bombing out of the hide when I was refilling the dish.


----------



## Jones0911

louise f said:


> P.pulcher
> 
> 
> 
> __ louise f
> __ Sep 6, 2016
> __ 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poecilotheria formosa ;)
> 
> 
> 
> __ louise f
> __ Sep 6, 2016
> __ 10
> 
> 
> 
> Just showed up after a molt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psalmopoeus pulcher
> 
> 
> 
> __ louise f
> __ Sep 6, 2016
> __ 6
> 
> 
> 
> She finally showed up last night after molting. Beauty <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219807
> 
> Thrixopelma lagunas
> 
> All These molted within a couple of weeks ago.



That top one a P Pulcher?


----------



## z32upgrader

The first of six A. marxi slings and my Pseudhapalopus sp blue sling molted.  P. Ornata too.  The Pseudhapalopus sp blue sling was won at the ATS raffle, a donation from @Philth.


----------



## louise f

Jones0911 said:


> That top one a P Pulcher?



Yes it is


----------



## Jones0911

louise f said:


> Yes it is


It looks  really nice, after seeing yours I think I want one lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Jones0911 said:


> It looks  really nice, after seeing yours I think I want one lol


You too   what do i do since everyone wants Psalmos after seeing pics of mine.  Well you wont regret getting Psalmos they are awesome. And beautiful in every aspect. <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

Oh I've had P cams in the past and I love them and their fast growth, currently I have two Irmina slings.

   Can't wait until they get their adult colors they would be a good mascot for Halloween

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

A.avic #1 & #3 finally molted they were the last ones in the group to molt.
A.genic has molted again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

"2of3" Euathlus sp. "red" female molted a couple days ago. Seemingly attained full size now looking 2,5" and a bit  Pictures follow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

1x Lasiodora parahybana
1x Nhandu chromatus
1x Davus fasciatum
2x Brachypelma vagans
1x Heterothele villosella

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flexzone

Female Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula avic

My avic is moulting as i post this


----------



## z32upgrader

A. marxi sling, and two S. cals.


----------



## z32upgrader

Little male Brachypelma auratum.  He's got little flames now on his knees. Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

A. diversipes sling, MM P. chordatus (post-ult), N. tripepi, H. maculata


----------



## mistertim

My H. pulchripes molted recently and finally emerged to eat so I could get a pic. Starting to show its coloration!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

2" T. blondi #2 molted today.


----------



## magicmed

My stubborn A. Versicolor molted today! It's sibling has already molted twice in my care and it just gave me it's first molt! Yay! It's not broken!!


----------



## Bread

My WC hysterocrates cameroon moulted a day ago. Shes now 6.5" and has started tapping back to by little MM avic avic lol.


----------



## z32upgrader

OBT sling molted last night and got stuck.  I helped it out and it's doing pretty good now.  Two front legs are wonky and its chelicera on the right side is damaged, but otherwise it looks like it'll make it.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Bread

6" female p.muticus just flipped onto her back


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia diversipes adult female, cant wait till she shows me her new dress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

3x more B. vagans. 
2 male, 1 female

Here's one of the males

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Found a surprise molt from a juvenile A. metallica looks to be a male


----------



## z32upgrader

My female B. vagans just finished.


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia metallica sling


----------



## Misty Day

_Chromatopelma Cyaneopubesens_ sling #1 molted, expecting it's sibling to molt soon too.

Edit - Nhandu Coloradovillosus sling #1 is mid molt as I type! Definitely gonna be due a rehouse when it's fully hardened.


----------



## Misty Day

_Nhandu Coloradovillosus_ sling #3 and _Chromatopelma cyaneopubesens_ sling #2 molted during the night.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. irminia last Tuesday night


----------



## Jones0911

Saturday/night sometime one of my two X immanis molted the photo is pre/post molt:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

A. avic female #2 and 4

Amblypygi #1 and #2

B. jacksoni (my first scorp molt)

P. cancerides #3

LP

Pretty sure the OBT molted as well, although she hasn't left me definitive evidence, she did begin eating again....my OBT is a virtual ghost.

And Mrs. GBB finally emerged after months of being MIA, freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

_Ceratogyrus darlingi_


----------



## DeanK

My versicolor sling molted while I was dropping my kids off at school


----------



## louise f

One of my Avicularia aurantiaca molted today what a beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Poecilotheria Miranda_ #2 on it's back as I type.


----------



## cold blood

DeanK said:


> My versicolor sling molted while I was dropping my kids off at school



When I read that at first I read it as "dropping the kids off at the pool"...so I though it molted while you were taking a dump.

Then I re-read it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> When I read that at first I read it as "dropping the kids off at the pool"...so I though it molted while you were taking a dump.
> 
> Then I re-read it.


Geez sweets do you need some matches for them precious eyes of yours  or perhaps you need some sleep sweetie

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## EddieEGT

My juvenile B. Smithi female just molted.

(She is the one in my profile picture)


----------



## z32upgrader

Monocentropus balfouri #1 molted.  It's a boy.


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola iheringi beast


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinopelma sazimai just finished.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

C fimbriatus molted the other day


----------



## johnny quango

Brachypelma schroederi


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus cf. nigricolor _'A'
_Pamphobeteus cf. nigricolor _'B'
_Pamphobeteus fortis _'A'
_Pamphobeteus _sp. Goliath 'A'


----------



## mistertim

Two slings molted...one yesterday and one today:

Linothele megatheloides
Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Nhandu chromatus "Marshmallow" possible MM, will have to wait and see.


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans #1

Ezendami juvie #3,5,6,14

A. ulrichea

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

cold blood said:


> B. vagans #1
> 
> Ezendami juvie #3,5,6,14
> 
> A. ulrichea


Do you know if the A. ulrichea was named after Lars Ulrich,the drummer in Metallica?

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## cold blood

YagerManJennsen said:


> Do you know if the A. ulrichea was named after Lars Ulrich,the drummer in Metallica?


No idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Misty Day

_Poecilotheria Miranda_ #1 molted and measured 2.25 inches, while it's sibling is only pushing 1.5 inches. The size difference is amazing even though they're both 4th instar. Hopefully the smaller ones a girl.


----------



## Ashley2070

My 1/4 inch A. Versicolor molted last night! Im so proud this was my first molt ever. I checked on it around 10 and it was just sitting there as normal and then again 20 minutes later and it was already half way through molting! It goes fast when they're so small


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus antinous _'A'

Seems like it's Pampho molting weekend...


----------



## Misty Day

Adult female _Nhandu Chromatus_ molted.
About 5.5 - 6 inches now. Now I pray to the tarantula god that she doesn't kick off her hairs and give herself a bald spot (Even though she probably will), she looks so beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My M. balfouri has come out of its self imposed exile the last few nights, so I thought I would feed it. Went to look to see if there was a cricket in there still to remove it, but couldn't find it, so I assume it was dinner. However, I did find the mangled remains of a molt shoved just into the mouth of one of the tunnels.  Don't have any idea how long ago this happened, other than the few days it has been out and about.


----------



## cold blood

The larger of my two versicolor molted today...suspected to be a her...she's easily over 3" now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

_Megaphobema robustum A
Pamphobetues antinous B_


----------



## Misty Day

Juvenile female _Phormictopus sp. Green_ molted. Has finally got her adult colors now!


----------



## Garth Vader

Tiny sling E sp red molted over the weekend.  This is the first time one of my Ts has molted in my care!  I was a bit startled by how different they looked and then realized what happened. The little guy is now much bigger (although still a teeny sling)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

B. smithi sling molted yesterday


----------



## louise f

2 Monocentropus balfouri
Grammostola pulchripes
Acanthoscurria geniculata
AF Thrixopelma pruriens


----------



## _scorpio_

My lovely old LP who has been mature at least 4 years now. Love the colour post-molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## N1ghtFire

My LP sling molted 3 days ago on the 25th, which was my first tarantula to molt in my care! I was pretty excited.

Then today I came home to find one of my A. versicolors on its back having just finished molting. About 5 minutes later it flipped over and is now stretched out on its web flexing its legs. It was >1" before the molt and is now easily 1.5"! Though I havent officially measured it yet.

My N. chromatus sling also molted today or yesterday. For the sake of my T notes I am saying it molted today since I noticed today. He has a nice burrow with a window I can see in on the side of his cup, which now has his molt pushed up against the plastic.

Pretty proud of my little babies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea #3, E. sp Red #4,5

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trenor

Two of my M.balfouri in the main communal looks to have molted.
My P.irminia molted.





My A.versi molted and is really starting to show it's colors. I can't wait to get the molt and see what it is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Redneck

My A. versicolor molted yesterday. It got stuck in its molt. The two front left legs. It ended up dropping both legs and is doing good.


----------



## cold blood

A.versicolor #2

B. sabolusum

H. mac #1 and 2.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mistertim

My P. irminia molted yesterday. Man those guys grow fast. In about 6 months that kid has gone from .5 inches to almost 3.


----------



## DeanK

Just caught my G. pulchripes sling flipping onto it's back. 1st time actually seeing 1 of my Ts do that


----------



## DeanK

GBB #1 molted this morning and looks like it needs a rehouse when it hardens up


----------



## Redneck

P. cambridgei is rockin' its old socks off as I type this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My tiny Brachypelma klaasi sling 1St in my care


----------



## scott308

P. subfusca molted either Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Redneck

C. darlingi molted yesterday or early today. I didn't even know it until I moved it in its new clear enclosure. That's why I don't like using the foggy looking Tupperware for enclosures. Making that change all tomorrow.


----------



## Redneck

Redneck said:


> C. darlingi molted yesterday or early today. I didn't even know it until I moved it in its new clear enclosure. That's why I don't like using the foggy looking Tupperware for enclosures. Making that change all tomorrow.


Actually, darlingi #1 molted, too!


----------



## Misty Day

Smaller _Ceratogyrus Marshalli_ male molted, gonna need a rehouse when he hardens up. 

Also my _Brachypelma Emilia _sling is in premolt after only molting 29 days ago, thank god for powerfeeding. Was worried about this one taking forever to grow.


----------



## _scorpio_

@Olan what did my poor old LP do wrong?


----------



## sdsnybny

H. pulchripes #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Woke up this morning to my Grammostola pulchripes juvenile and a surprise moult from my female Euathlus parvula

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan

_scorpio_ said:


> @Olan what did my poor old LP do wrong?


Hahaha
Must have accidentally clicked that. Your LP looks great, I will change the rating!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

Within the last week I think all six of my  H incei gold molted and one of P irmina that's great but none of my bigger guys did yet lol...ugh.... The ones that molted left their clothes outside of the dressing rooms lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

A. brocklehursti molted overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gutpile

My G. pulchra molted last night. Finally showing its adult colors and it's beautiful.

Went from this:







To this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson

H. pulchripes, P. irminia, and an unknown sling.


----------



## z32upgrader

S. calceatum just finished.


----------



## DeanK

N. chromatus molted overnight and G. pulchra just started


----------



## Redneck

P. pulcher finished up a few minutes ago. Hopefully it's a she and not a he!


----------



## Vanessa

My beast of a spiderling, Sprite, my Lasiodora difficilis. They are doing fabulously...


----------



## cold blood

OBT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mistertim

A. genic just finished.


----------



## awiec

T.cyaneolum finished around 1:30 am, only took her 2 years to molt

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## louise f

AF Brachypelma vagans



__ louise f
__ Oct 5, 2016






AF Brachypelma vagans.. She was mated for second time after a molt, and now she molted again. I give up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

T. plumipes molted today.


----------



## Misty Day

_Brachypelma Emilia_ sling on its back as I type.

Edit- Starting to get a hint of adult colours. So excited for this baby to grow.


----------



## Misty Day

Ignore this, accidentally posted the same thing twice.


----------



## DeanK

A. avic sling molted this morning


----------



## louise f

Ceratogyrus meridionalis molted into MM. So lets hope the other one is a female.


----------



## DeanK

B. boehmei sling molted this evening


----------



## sdsnybny

Sometime in the last 3 days Iridopelma hirsutum #1 had his ultimate molt. Anybody out there have a mature female with needs.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread

A.Geniculata just finished (hard to see as he's hiding in his cork tube)







Fat little P.Cancerides just flipped onto his back


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

My GBB sling molted last night!  As an update, the other two are doing well too!


----------



## micahgartman

Sydney Sue the _Grammostola pulchripes_ molted early Tuesday morning.  He's almost three years old; his previous DLS was 2-1/2 inches.  He's still in his hide waiting for his new suit to harden. It appears that he's gotten MUCH BIGGER 

http://sydneysue.micahgartman.com


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp "Red" #2, P. sazimai #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

T. okerti #3

P. cancerides #1

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ghost56

My little B. boehmei sling (.5 in) I just got a week or so ago decided to molt out of nowhere. Pretty much no signs of premolt. Popped the top off the container just a few minutes ago to check on him, and found him walking around with his new suit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Brachypelma boehmei.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott308

Neoholothele incei gold #1, #5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

I think my L parahybana sling molted in the last few days. Found an exuvia sitting atop it's piece of cork bark this morning


----------



## z32upgrader

T. gigas and P. irminia

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma auratum juvenile is moulting as we speak


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi molted last night.


----------



## scott308

Neoholothele incei #2


----------



## z32upgrader

Linothele megatheloides


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 H. pulchripes 


Encyocratella olivacea. It's now ready for arboreal setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Beer 1


----------



## johnny quango

I remember buying a Megaphobema robustum juvenile female a few months ago but all I ended up with was burrows...that was untill today I was greeted by an evicted moult

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeanK

My B. albo is on it's back right now. I think it's female but hope to confirm with this molt. Also looks like my A. genic has started to put down it's molt mat


----------



## johnny quango

Arboreal day Avicularia braunshauseni and Pachistopelma bromelicola slings both moulted today. I'll add my Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling to the list aswell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Psalmopoeus Cambridgei sling molted sometime in the past day or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea juvenile #4 molted last night another female


----------



## Teal

P. chordatus #4 molted recently and is now a confirmed female! 

One of my little T. gigas slings molted today (I forgot which number off the top of my head lol)

My AF H. sp Colombia large molted a few days ago.


----------



## mistertim

P. metallica sling just finished. Probably around 2 inches now and those blues are starting to come out!


----------



## Graves6661

C. marshalli molted recently.  I got it about two months ago at a size of 3 inches body length.  It emerged out of its burrow last night and I was able to measure it at about 3.5 inches body length with noticeable horn growth.  Hasnt pushed the old molt out yet so still hoping its a female.

Also looks like my A. geniculata is going into premolt.  starting the bald on its abdomen along with darkening and starting to web more than usual in its hide.  still excepting food very enthusiastically as all A. genics do lol


----------



## Misty Day

Phormictopus "sp. green" male molted with some purple highlights on the carapace.


----------



## Jones0911

Two of my three Pamphobeteus Platyomma molted yesterday:





Also my two Euathlus sp. 'Red' / Chilean  molted but they look clear so basically like any other clear T hence no photos lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

B emilia sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

Crypsidromus sp puriscal and my Thrixopelma pruriens sling


----------



## sdsnybny

Suspect female P. rufilata


----------



## volcanopele

Suspect male N. chromatus.


----------



## Ellenantula

B emilia AF


----------



## cold blood

A. avic #1

A. urticans #1

B. vagans #2

All 6 juvie A. ezendami

B. sabolosum

OBT #1 and #2

C. darlingi #2

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Envoirment

My _Phormictopus sp. "green"_ sling molted and was big enough to transfer it to a new bigger enclosure!

My _Avicularia sp. "Blue Velvet" _sling finally molted - 5 months since its last molt. Not sure why it took so long - could just be a slow grower.

My _Pslamopeous cambridgei_ sling molted a few weeks or so ago too and has a big shiny bum once again. If it puts on decent size in the next molt, I'll transfer it to a larger enclosure.

Lastly, my _Brachypelma albopilosum_ *true form* sling molted as well and had an enclosure change.

All my slings appear to sync their molts with each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

View media item 36182
0.1 C. cyaneopubescens is moulting after looking like a blimp for 3 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Haploclastus nilgirinus molted and is male.


----------



## DeanK

A. metallica sling molted this morning


----------



## Venom1080

my versicolor sling. finally!


----------



## Misty Day

Nhandu Coloratovillosus sling #1 on it's back as I type.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Bertha Butt (GBB) molted hidden away sometime in the last week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

My GBB has finished up. She's now 4+"

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

My AF I. mira just flipped

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

H. incei gold #6

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK

C. huahini 
C. fimbriatus 
M. robustum (picture below) 

It's about time. The M. robustum has been in premolt for ages. Hoping to get a sexing this time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mckeownk

My sling molted for the first time 2 weeks ago! I was like a PROUD MAMA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haemus

nothing like coming home from a long day of work and being greeted with a molt!


my B. smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus murinus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redneck

P. murinus molted early this morning. Went from .5" to 1".


----------



## louise f

E.murinus 
A.aurantiaca
P.murinus
H.villosella 
T.violaceus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tarantula71

P. irminia sling bad molt
lost 3rd leg on right side


----------



## Teal

My little male A. ezendami matured today  He has a lovely large lady waiting who molted last month!


----------



## mistertim

Serenity, my H. pulchripes sling, molted a few days ago and finally came out and had its first post molt meal. Starting to show some blue on those legs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Misty Day

Nhandu Coloratovillosus sling #2 & #3 molted and Lasiodora Parahybana sling #1 molted.


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia  braunshauseni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. chordatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

My AF L. klugi got so excited about the Cubs pennant win tonight that she is shedding her exoskeleton right now, and putting on a Bryant jersey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Pamphobeteus sp. machalla_ and _Brachypelma vagans_ sling molted.


----------



## Haemus

Another surprise molt while I was at work! This time from my G. pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Lasiodora parahybana_ sling #2 molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

Woke up to find my Hapalopus sp. "Colombia" Klein FINALLY molting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

1x Harpctira pulchripes sling 


Jelllooo


And my Theraphosinae sp. panama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal

One of my H. incei molted. I tore the molt trying to sex it. So far, H. incei molts - 3, Teal - 0. This isn't over yet! 



mistertim said:


> Serenity, my H. pulchripes sling, molted a few days ago and finally came out and had its first post molt meal. Starting to show some blue on those legs.
> 
> View attachment 223152


Whyyy is that spider sooooo gorgeous! I cannot stand it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56

One of my little P. subfusca "highland" slings decided to drag a perfect molt out of it's hide/burrow this morning. Even the carapace was still with it.


----------



## Jones0911

My female G iheringi molted between early this morning and now like usual I missed it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Estein

My LP sling molted for the first time in my care! Went from 1.5" to what might be 2.25" or so. What a cutie!


----------



## sdsnybny

Two of my Euathlus sp Blue slings and one of my K. brunipes slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Realevil1

N. Chromatus


----------



## Misty Day

GBB sling #1 molted after an insanely long time in premolt.


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria antillensis and Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black.


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman #2, and "Tank Girl" SA G. pulchripes.


----------



## Misty Day

GBB sling #2 decided to copy it's sibling during the night, and _Lasiodora parahybana _sling #3 molted.


----------



## sdsnybny

Pseudhapalopus sp Blue finally molted and after a year is almost 2"


----------



## Nolimit2far

Avic avic blocked himself in the corner 2 days ago. He is on his back right now! Hoping for fast easy molt!

UPDATE: Fastest molt I've ever seen! O,O 20 minutes or so, and then right side up! Whoa!


----------



## Redneck

Male H. maculata is in the process of stripping the old suit.

*Edit* 

Dude put on some size! Molt is 2". (2.25" stretched) He looks close to 3" or more!


----------



## KezyGLA

1x E. olivacea
1x H. guttata
1x E. cyanognathus 
1x H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

N. incei gold #7, P. sazimai #3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. murinis overnight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

1x H. marksi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nikke

B.Kahlenbergi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

T. ockerti just flipped. Noticed it kicking hairs and putting down it's mat earlier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Juvenile female _Poecilotheria miranda_ molted during the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My genic just finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior

C. fimbriatus! She's gorgeous!

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## scott308

It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day

scott308 said:


> My genic just finished.
> View attachment 223887


Genic? That's not an _A.geniculata_.


----------



## acrooks

A. ezendami, C. darlingi, and N. chromatus all molted within the past week.


----------



## 5dice

Top is molt. Below is dark new P. metallica. My first molt! Never saw it coming. Aye right up to molting! Just discovered it chilling out this morning. There is a dubia in the cage I can't catch. But it doesn't stray from where it is stuck. Don't think I'll mess with it. Need to rehouse to make maintenance easier. For now, status quo.

How soon should I try to remove the molt?  It's right above the T and it will be tough to get it out of there.  Don't want to risk the T, but really want to get the molt.


----------



## louise f



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Flexzone

_*6''+ A. genic female 


*_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Ghost56

my 2nd P. subfusca "highland" sling


----------



## rustypeb

P. regalis sling molting now


----------



## scott308

N. incei gold #4


----------



## sdsnybny

N. incei gold #7 Female yeah!, B. cabocla #1-2 both males "shiest"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Misty Day said:


> Genic? That's not an _A.geniculata_.


*sigh* That's what I've been suspicious of for a little while now. Not being real familiar with A. geniculata I was hoping maybe  they have a red color form and this was one of those. I don't know for sure  when I bought it, but I'm pretty sure I know who sold it, and I trust the seller completely.  I ordered a genic, and am sure it was an honest mistake. So, what do you think it is then?


----------



## sdsnybny

scott308 said:


> *sigh* That's what I've been suspicious of for a little while now. Not being real familiar with A. geniculata I was hoping maybe  they have a red color form and this was one of those. I don't know for sure  when I bought it, but I'm pretty sure I know who sold it, and I trust the seller completely.  I ordered a genic, and am sure it was an honest mistake. So, what do you think it is then?


Can you post pics now that it has hardened, maybe spread out and not in the cover mode. it could be Acanthoscurria antillensis they are very blonde


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller P. murinus molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

sdsnybny said:


> Can you post pics now that it has hardened, maybe spread out and not in the cover mode. it could be Acanthoscurria antillensis they are very blonde


How is this? I can try to get a shot of her if she moves out of the corner if necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

scott308 said:


> How is this? I can try to get a shot of her if she moves out of the corner if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224017


Looks like a N.tripepi. If it is I'd prefer one over a A.geniculata.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

B albiceps sling


----------



## DeanK

My versicolor sling molted overnight


----------



## KezyGLA

3x _Harpactira guttata_

And my male _Harpactira pulchripes _matured today too, waaaaaaaay sooner than expected. My female is still on the small side . Looks like he will be going on adventure soon. 

Here he is-

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## louise f

Nhandu chromatus girl molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redneck

P. cambridgei and C. darlingi #2 both unexpectedly molted today.


----------



## riderr

Just woke up and found my female LP on its back.


----------



## volcanopele

My LP sling "Tiny" was just finishing up when I woke up this morning.

EDIT: Looking in on it 3 hours later, it finished.  At first I thought it was maybe stuck to its old exoskeleton, but it looks like it is just carrying around like it's a baby blanket.


----------



## KezyGLA

Looks like my 0.1 H. pulchripes was not the only guy that matured yesterday..

Found my Ceratogyrus sanderi with some boxing glove in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flexzone

_*Psalmopoeus cambridgei- freshly molted female.









*_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 3


----------



## mistertim

My P. regalis sling. It's about 1.5 inches now.


----------



## DeanK

P. sazimai on it's back right now. All 3 of my cambridgei slings have molted but I have no idea when, they all pulled their exuvia out today, none ever refused a meal and I feed every 2 days.


----------



## Redneck

C. darlingi #1 molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

L. itabune

B. albiceps.  She's close to 4" now.  Pain in the butt sling to raise, but the results are so worth it!













Resized952016110595121717



__ cold blood
__ Nov 5, 2016
__ 5



						stretching after a molt.  She's just about 4"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

After an awesome week watching 3 of my monsters molt, or finally come out of their tunnels much larger than when I last saw them, I woke up to my C. Cyan having molted and gaining at least half an inch! The icing on the cake to really finish this week off great


----------



## Steelo Johnson

P. cambridgei 
A. versicolor 
P. murinus "tete"
P. irminia 
P. irminia 
Unknown


----------



## Misty Day

B.emilia sling molted 31 days after it's last molt. Showing some more adult colors,probably about an inch now.


----------



## cold blood

AF P.ornata

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK

Surprise molt from my C. fimbriatus. Fairly certain she's full grown at this point.

A. seemanni closed off its burrow a couple weeks ago. Definitely going to sex him/her on this molt.

Too many sling molts to count...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steelo Johnson

C. meridionalis


----------



## z32upgrader

_Hysterocrates gigas_ sling and _Poecilotheria fasciata _too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01

Casper the friendly ghost ornamental

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f

Encyocratella olivacea. She molted after she got mated.




Chilobrachys huahini molted today, now to be MM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## louise f

Pterinochilus murinus RCF. This is how much they have grown since March this year, where they were in second molt if i remember correct.  They look beautiful now with those orange/ reddish colors. Haha but soon i will have like 20 adults of those. Hehe no one want`s them here in Denmark. What a shame <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Beautiful female Lyrognathus giannisposatoi molted today.


----------



## sTop

Freshly Molt P. Metallica

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

NOT my Cyriopagopus Hati Hati!!!!!

The bugger disappeared 2 days after receiving her.


----------



## Blade122888

Blade122888 said:


> Im at least a day late, My GBB (Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens) sling molted either yesterday while I was at work, or that previous night!  Walked in the room, and almost missed seeing the exuvia tucked away under the cork bark!  If I hadn't been sure she was about to molt, I would have never even looked for it!  By the time I saw her she was already upright, and looks happy as ever, if not still recovering from the molt!  Welcome to 5th instar, Aonotenshi!


青の天使 Molted on Monday, 11/7/16 at 7:45AM - I actually caught some of it on camera!!!  The angle is HORRIBLE, as the plastic on top of the enclosure was severely scratched up whild trying to get the hanging plastic bits off when I originally drilled the ventilation holes... note to self, leave the ridges, pull only the 'strings'... thats what I get for being a perfectionist... moistened and stretched the shed exuvia abdomen over a tiny piece of cotton to 'form' it back to its pre-shed shape... Exuvia DLS is 1 1/4 IN or 31.75mm.  Welcome to 6th Instar, Aonotenshi!!!  Picture below!


----------



## Ghost56

B. boehmei again in just 33 days since it's last molt. Fixed it's (curved) banana leg lol.


----------



## Moonohol

My P. irminia is molting as I type this! Just about finished up. Didn't even get a chance to feed the lil speed demon between getting it and this molt, not bad at all!

EDIT: guess I spoke too soon. Poor guy got stuck in the molt and didn't make it. 

EDIT 2: SIKE! Found the little bugger just now in its burrow... totally mistook the shed exuvium for it being dead. Guess that means I found a name for this one: Lazarus!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp blue molted today.  It's not a speck anymore!


----------



## sTop

B.Emilia^^

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sTop



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## dopamine

Was finally able to get a few shots of my P. cancerides sling in his new clothes. His adult colors are just starting to show a bit on his backside.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nikke

Smallest of My GBB's slings


----------



## Moonohol

sTop said:


> View attachment 224537


Beautiful!! Is this a B. auratum or B. smithi?


----------



## sTop

Moonohol said:


> Beautiful!! Is this a B. auratum or B. smithi?


that is a B.auratum sir...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

P. scrofa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

sTop said:


> that is a B.auratum sir...


I suspected so! Congrats on the molt. I will be receiving my 0.1 B. auratum some time next week; can't wait to join the club!


----------



## sTop

Moonohol said:


> I suspected so! Congrats on the molt. I will be receiving my 0.1 B. auratum some time next week; can't wait to join the club!


its so fluffy when freshly molt and so bright red!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

L. Violaceps!


----------



## basin79

I can just make out my Cyriopagopus Hati Hati is either shedding right now or has shed. So bloody worried. She only made herself a small hideaway.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> I can just make out my Cyriopagopus Hati Hati is either shedding right now or has shed. So bloody worried. She only made herself a small hideaway.


She looks to be fine from what I've just seen of her. So, so chuffed.


----------



## KezyGLA

1x Thrixopelma ockerti

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

1x _Phormictopus platus

_
Confirmed female 
_


_
2x _Harpactira guttata




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greenjewls

Two in one day! Cool!  I only have 4 T's and two of them molted today.... what are the odds of that?  Well these two molt about once per year so about 1/365 odds.  AND this is not the first time it's happened for me.  Oh crap now I have to go take pics lol  













IMG_20161112_143902031



__ Greenjewls
__ Nov 13, 2016
__ 3



						A. chalcodes molted and went from tan/brown to dang nigh black!
					
















IMG_20161112_143957591



__ Greenjewls
__ Nov 13, 2016



						L. parahybana molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

K. brunnipes #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DcubeD

P irminia and A versicolor slings both molted yesterday..in homes that were next to each other. The P i went to investigate a meal worm I put in Saturday night, but left it hanging around to watch the action .

After the molt the P i stretched out at the top of the web in a fold of the "leaf".





The A v sat huddled under it's exuvia for several hours while it darkened and bulked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56

P. vittata is molting right now


----------



## Moonohol

Fem A. metallica molted today! So excited to see how much she grew! 

And it's looking like my P. metallica and A. sp. amazonica are gonna go any day now too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

B. albopilosum

P. cancerides #4

OV, formerly the LV...but dang she looks crazy bright.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

cold blood said:


> OV, formerly the LV.


It's back to Lampropelma now, the name change was rejected by Platnick on September 22nd.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My brand new M. mesomelas sling was delivered with a molt in its vial today....looks suspect female. B. vagans small juvi molted and is a female, N. incei #5 molted immature male. H. cyaneus #2 molted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Misty Day said:


> It's back to Lampropelma now, the name change was rejected by Platnick on September 22nd.


Yay, thanks for the update, I missed that apparently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

cold blood said:


> Yay, thanks for the update, I missed that apparently.


No problem! I only found out a few weeks ago myself.


----------



## johnny quango

The larger of my 2 Pamphobeteus nigricolor juveniles and still unsexed as it's either hiding or chewing up it's moults

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

1x _Ami sp. panama _starting to show some colors. It only took forever.



1x _Encyocratella olivacea - _growing like a weed. 



2x _Harpactira cafreriana - _2 got their adult colours today. Heres one. 




1x _Harpactira marksi_
1x_ Harpactira guttata
_
It has been a good day

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## louise f

This guy/girl molted a couple of days ago






And today one of the P.sazimai

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Moonohol

P. metallica AND A. sp. amazonica molted last night! Happy day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Brachypelma vagans hooked out
A versicolor sling molted 
Her majesty (PBUH) molted
My female chromatopelma molted
And my little H spinifer molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

_Avicularia diversipes
_
Confirmed female

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## z32upgrader

S. calcaetum


----------



## Blade122888

G. Rosea (From my profile pic, Ghoma!) last night/ This morning!  IT'S A GIRL!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Mature lady


----------



## REEFSPIDER

My 8 inch theraphosa stirmi female has just molted successfully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Iridopelma hirsutum juvenile #4 (female yeah!!), Grammostola rosea sling #13 (male), Holothele sanguiniceps sling #2, Euathlus sp Blue sling #6, Idiothele mira sling #3.


----------



## z32upgrader

My Orphnaecus sp. blue is almost done. Happy Friday!


----------



## Ellenantula

C fimbri.  Deep in burrow so won't know exactly when the moult occurred but should emerge larger.... and hungry!


----------



## Redneck

P. pulcher just got done. Hoping to pull the molt and confirm gender. Hopefully I am completely wrong and it turns out female!

And I was right. 100% confirmed male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

Pterinopelma sazimai almost done! 3rd instar now!


----------



## KezyGLA

Megaphoba mesomelas just out and in jelly mode

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood

C. schieoedtei fiiinnnaaalllly molted.   Cant wait to see her emerge.

N. chromatus #9 molted and is now a MM.   Calling all MF chromatus owners in the US, he needs some tail.













Resized952016111995201358



__ cold blood
__ Nov 19, 2016



						MM chromatus, now in search of a MF

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Redneck

C. darlingi #3 molted while I was at work today.


----------



## Jake94

http://imgur.com/a/R6zdg

P. miranda molted last night. I got to see her make her web mat and then flip over onto her back and start going at it! First time I've witnessed a molt. Usually I just find the old husks in the morning.


----------



## Red Eunice

G. pulchra 4i and still small. Ugh!!
B. sabulosum and P. regalis #2 in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Envoirment

_Grammostola actaeon _- can now confirm that it's female! It put on some good size too, at least 1/2". Should be around the 4" DLS mark now. Abdomen quite small though so going to order some nice big juicy crickets for when its fangs are hardened. 

_Lasiodora parahybana_ sling - looks like he's finally put on a good amount of size! His previous molts didn't have any noticeable differences, but this one I can see it's start to get a big bigger.

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ - hasn't molted yet, but it's made a web matt and its abdomen is massive. Expecting to wake up to a molt as it's now flipped. This is going to be the biggest molt yet... Think I'm going to be in for a rather big surprise tomorrow morning lol.

I've got a few more that are going to molt soon -_ Nhandu chromatus _+ _Brachypelma smithi _both have rather large abdomens and they're darkening... My _Avicularia_ sling has been refusing food and I've noticed it has a swollen abdomen. Then there's my _Phormictopus_ sling with a shiny dark abdomen too... As soon as one molts the lot of em do lol. It's like an early Xmas present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanK

GBB sling molted overnight


----------



## clive 82

DeanK said:


> GBB sling molted overnight


Half inch A genic sling molted in its burrow today. Had a sneaky peek through the bottom of the deli cup. Cant wait til it comes out of its burrow, not seen it in weeks!


----------



## Misty Day

_P.cambridgei_ sling and _N.coloratovillosus _sling #2 molted.


----------



## sdsnybny

My big male T. ockerti just finished his ultimate molt. He has gotta be almost 6" molt is 5.5" DLS relaxed. Raised him from a 2" sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

sdsnybny said:


> My big male T. ockerti just finished his ultimate molt. He has gotta be almost 6" molt is 5.5" DLS relaxed. Raised him from a 2" sling
> View attachment 225388
> View attachment 225387


I have 2 okerti MMs that are not nearly that large.  The big one is about 4.25", the small one is under 4"

That's a huge MM you got there.


----------



## cold blood

P. nigricolor

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

cold blood said:


> I have 2 okerti MMs that are not nearly that large.  The big one is about 4.25", the small one is under 4"
> 
> That's a huge MM you got there.


that's what I'm reading about 3.5-4.5 is average. I bought him unsexed from John Lorbekie at about 2". Now if my 6" WC female will just molt all we be set. (her bare abdomen has been dark almost black for a week now)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## EulersK

0.1 C. fimbriatus molted a few weeks ago
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus molted some time ago, it just drug out the exuvia today
0.0.1 H. huahini
1.2.1 G. pulchripes slings molted within three days of each other
0.0.1 P. cambridgei molted... @cold blood, this is the one that never ate. Turned out it wasn't eating because it was in premolt, which is _shocking_ given how skinny it was. I need to get this thing a meal asap.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## EulersK

... aaaaand 0.0.1 B. smithi sling just flipped.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

M. balfouri

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

_N.coloratovillosus_ #3.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My Female T. ockerti decided to finally change her dress  last night, now I have a perfect pair!
Her molt is 6" 



Defiantly ready to breed LOL the spermatheca are all but black



Side by side comparison.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## scott308

A. ezendami #1. Also, my Hapalopus sp. Columbia large, who I haven't seen in quite some time, is out strutting around, showing off his hooks and boxing gloves.


----------



## Teal

T. gigas slings #1 and #3 molted... they have always been a molt ahead of #2. 

C. darlingi sling #2. 

Many of my OBT slings are molting to 3i. 

L. violaceus #2

A. versi 2" juvie. I tried to sex the molt and tore it *sigh* 

And finally, one of my B. scutatus slings molted in transport and is just fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. minatrix #3 juvenile sexed male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

LP sling #1


----------



## Paiige

I'm gonna say hopefully my G pulchra sling because it hasn't come out of its burrow in three days. Might be wishful thinking but it was so fat it looked like it might pop when it went in there.


----------



## Misty Day

B.vagans sling molted and gained a good bit of size too.


----------



## z32upgrader

Kochiana brunnipes sling #2 molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson

P. metallica 
C. fimbriatus 
C. fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Larger D. diamantinensis molted today.  I can hardly believe how beautiful it is!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Redneck

My female H. maculata molted today.


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Larger D. diamantinensis molted today.  I can hardly believe how beautiful it is!


They are very beautiful T's as adults.
B. abiceps juvenile male

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robyn8

I was checking up on my Ts, found my B. emilia upside down. took a picture and as i did, she flipped over.


----------



## KezyGLA

1x D. bolivianum female

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Misty Day

Male P.miranda molted and is about 2.5 inches now.


----------



## Matttoadman

Hapalopus sps. "Columbia" small went from 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch. Spent 3 weeks plus sealed in its hole.


----------



## Venom1080

L sp Borneo black, better be female!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

B. albo juvie "cuddles" molted today confirmed male. A geniculata "Xerxes" molted day before yesterday.

Tis the season to be molting fa la la la la la la la la !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Juvie fem lasiodora parahybana is on its back


----------



## johnny quango

My Dolichothele bolivianum sling just moulted and i thought it would be a double celebration but my Eucratoscelus constrictus sling appears to be stuck in it's moult.. Somewhat of a better day i came home from work to a surprise moult from my Avicularia sp colombia sling


----------



## KezyGLA

This male vagans has moulted again. 

Fast & frequent growth as most vagans I have kept. However this is without a doubt the fastest growing  of the males I have kept. 

I wish I still had my ladies as i think he could be hooked in the next 2 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Selenocosmia peerboomi female and Avicularia purpurea sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

A. versicolor #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

P. miranda


----------



## DeanK

I think 2 of my 3 cambridgei slings molted recently, both look bigger with smaller abdomens than when I last saw them


----------



## Moonohol

A. diversipes molted at some point in the past few days. Didn't even know the lil guy was in premolt, but popped out today for the first time in a few weeks to say hello!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Linothele megatheloides

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. urticans AF, C. darlingi sling #2 and N. carapoensis sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Pahistopelma bromelicola
Iridopelma hirsutum

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Envoirment

My _Brachypelma albopilosum _extra hairy form sling. Has a good few more hairs this molt! Won't be long until it starts getting all of its hairs.


----------



## mistertim

Leanan, my P. metallica sling...actually closer to being a juvie now. Probably about 2.5 inches at this point and those colors are really starting to come through! Note how she so helpfully just dumped her molt unceremoniously in her water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My female versicolor molted out of the pairing


----------



## johnny quango

Theraphosinae sp cuzco sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Got a few photos on maintanence today...

Another Harpctira cafreriana, now showing color 


1x Phormictopus cautus


1x unknown


1x Harpactira guttata
1x Neoholothele incei
1x Holothele sericea
1x Harpactira marksi

And a Psalmo. pulcher left me an exuviae in the water dish

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones0911

I missed it but my male T Stirmi molted today, just waiting on the female now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

P. tigrinawesseli #1 now 5"
L. violaceopes #2 nearly 5"


----------



## Misty Day

Pamphobeteus sp. machalla molted, it's a male.


----------



## Ghost56

OBT sling just molted












Freshly Molted OBT



__ Ghost56
__ Dec 4, 2016



						Around 1.5 inches


----------



## Envoirment

_N. chromatus _- looking stunning with her colouration rejuvinated!


----------



## Red Eunice

17 y.o. G. porteri, named Cee-na. She was barely 3/4" when I first got her. Typical teenager always has a bad attitude. Lol!
P. reduncus sling #2 also molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redneck

C. darlingi #1 molted two days ago. I think I have two females and a male.


----------



## Xenodamus

2 of my LP slings molted back to back days last week. Went from about 1/2" to 3/4-1"


----------



## z32upgrader

T. gigas just finished.


----------



## Redneck

P. cambridgei molted today. I was hoping I was going to be proven wrong. I was hoping that I would pull that molt and it say "Hey, you're an idiot, you should stop trying to vent sex your Ts"!

But...it didn't. I am right. Again. Why can't I be wrong? I just want to be wrong and see some females pop up in my collection already. 

With that said, my P. irminia is soon to molt. My guess is female. Lol.


----------



## cold blood

Misty Day said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. machalla molted, it's a male.
> 
> View attachment 226226


Hey...1. he's gonna be stunning when mature...and 2. he's gonna be valuable when he matures

P. muticus for my t room today....looks like a king.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Misty Day

cold blood said:


> Hey...1. he's gonna be stunning when mature...and 2. he's gonna be valuable when he matures


True, I can't wait to see his MM colors, it just sucks that I won't have him around for as long as I'd hoped, but hey maybe I could do a 50/50 with him when he matures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

A. burica is halfway out.


----------



## sdsnybny

Recently molted E. uatuman showed itself today, in all his hooked out glory.....


----------



## Jones0911

Two of my Pamphobeteus platyommas molted  this am

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Got a molt from my A. versicolor today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Female P. fortis molted last night cant wait to see the new dress.


----------



## cold blood

B. vagans #3

P. cancerides #2 and 3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

AF P. irminia surprised me this morning with a molt.

C. darlingi #10  Molt confirmed its another female...damn, I need a male!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Selenocosmia peerboomi male matured last night, a couple weeks after the female!  I couldn't be more pleased with the timing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling and the red setae is just starting to show. I pray every moult for a male because my beautiful young adult female is lonely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson

P. murinus 
P. murinus 
A. versicolor 
H. sp columbia 
H. sp columbia


----------



## scott308

P. scrofus molted last night.


----------



## Moonohol

G. pulchra was flipped over when I went to bed last night, woke up to a successful molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Robyn8

0.1 B. smithi juvenile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Graves6661

My Acanthoscurria geniculata molted for the first time in my care.  She's been in premolt for the last 3 weeks or so.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Unfortunately I couldn't salvage the exuvia to confirm that she is female but ventrally she looks the part.  Gonna try a get a measurement today to see how big she got.


----------



## Misty Day

0.1 _Phormictopus sp. green_ on her back as I type.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ledzeppelin

Avicularia versicolor sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

1x Unknown (Euathlus/Phrixotrichus sp.)
1x Psalmopoeus pulcher
1x Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
1x Dolichothele bolivianum
1x Ornithoctonus aureotibialus
2x Holothele sericea
3x P. murinus Tete

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eek

G. pulchipes molted this morning. The location was surprisingly undisturbed so I imagine it went smoothly...


----------



## johnny quango

My freebie P cambridgei that I wasn't going to keep


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia versicolor juvenile #2, and IM Pamphobeteus sp "Machalla" molt measured 5.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim

H. pulchripes sling/juvie. Probably about 2 inches now. Also my L. megatheloides sling molted a couple days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson

G. pulchra


----------



## Redneck

P. irminia sling molted today. Ventrally, I would guess female. Finally, a female. 

So far, three females, four males, and four unsexed.


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp Red juvenile #7...female


----------



## Misty Day

_Brachypelma emilia_ sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller Dolichothele diamantinensis molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01

T Stirmi couple days ago.  She won't come out of her burrow and has the molt in with her.  Gonna try to preserve it if she ever comes out.  She looks very very dark and great with a "pristine" body lol.  Her butt actually has some hair   I didn't have to wait long for her to come out of the rough body.


----------



## sdsnybny

A. diversipes #1, haven't confirmed yet, but should be a MM


----------



## KezyGLA

1x H. pulchripes
1x H. sericea

And my AF A. purpurea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Hoping the P. irminia sling is molting. Hard to see into the tunnel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

One of the _Harpactira namaquensis _juveniles popped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rittdk01

Ghost ornamental Casper. He got huge fast.  Molted 11-7 and again today.  Almost too big for his enclosure now.


----------



## KezyGLA

Hopefully I will get to examine the exuviae tonight

_Grammostola pulchra

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eek

Second G. pulchripes...I did not snag a picture but I found him/her this morning in a new X-mas suit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson

H. pulchripes 
B. smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acrooks

C. cyaneopubescens on 12/6 (confirmed female)
P. cancerides on 12/18 (confirmed female)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01

G Pulchripes chaco Golden Knee. One of two from Cold Blood.  The other burrowed a few weeks ago. This one in an oinker and actually ate on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Rittdk01

It's a bouncing baby girl   had this one in the pink enclosure lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment

My _Avicularia sp. "Blue Velvet"_. 

It underwent a fuzz attack this molt as it emerged with lots of white fuzzy setae all over (and no it isn't mold lol!). Put on a good amount of size and is about 1.5-2" in DLS. Doesn't have its adult colouration just yet, but it must only be a molt or two away. Cannot wait


----------



## cold blood

Rittdk01 said:


> View attachment 227559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G Pulchripes chaco Golden Knee. One of two from Cold Blood.  The other burrowed a few weeks ago. This one in an oinker and actually ate on Tuesday!


I loved seeing that...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redneck

P. muticus molted yesterday and the C. darlingi #3 molted today. 

Have not been able to get a good look at the P. muticus molt to confirm if it's male or female. I still firmly believe male. But we shall see!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01

p cambridgei.  Was a freebie from Cold Blood with the pair of G Pulchripes.  2/3 molted within 12 hours of each other.  All my t's been molting lately.       Btw the p cambridgei is a great t for anyone tha t doesn't Have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa

Merry Christmas to me... in the form of a freshly moulted, adult female, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens... Clover.
When I got the two girls, their previous owner said that he had them for about four years. I'm not sure if they can get to this size in four years, though. If someone can confirm that for me, I would appreciate it.
They came to me as unsexed, but both had moults in their enclosures that indicated female. I wanted them both to moult in my care so I could be 100% certain. 
Only one of them has and that was today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice

C. paganus #2, now juvie size. Yeah!


----------



## sdsnybny

VanessaS said:


> Merry Christmas to me... in the form of a freshly moulted, adult female, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens... Clover.
> When I got the two girls, their previous owner said that he had them for about four years. I'm not sure if they can get to this size in four years, though. If someone can confirm that for me, I would appreciate it.
> They came to me as unsexed, but both had moults in their enclosures that indicated female. I wanted them both to moult in my care so I could be 100% certain.
> Only one of them has and that was today.
> View attachment 227670
> 
> View attachment 227668
> 
> View attachment 227669


I believe that would be possible my female went from a sling to 4.5 in @20 months.

Adult C. elegans, T. sp Costa Rica, and P. irminia sling,

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DcubeD

Immature Phormictopus sp. green flipped over today. Santarantula Claus is coming to town

F?


----------



## DcubeD

DcubeD said:


> View attachment 227675
> View attachment 227676
> 
> 
> Immature Phormictopus sp. green flipped over today. Santarantula Claus is coming to town
> 
> F?


Success!


----------



## Steelo Johnson

A. versicolor


----------



## Kayis

B. Albopilosum


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinopelma sazimai gave me a nice Christmas morning molt. Best present ever! It's female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Adult female H. sp "Columbia" lg. adult female P. striata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female GBB just started.


----------



## draiko

Thought this morning he might day cuz he was very unresponsive. Then when i checked on him now he suprised me!! So happy!!


----------



## Red Eunice

P. regalis #7 and P. cancerides #2


----------



## Raven 13

Noticed my A. Geniculata laying down a web mat before work today, came home to a freshly molted tarantula! "She" is about 3/4" now. Still a long ways to go.


----------



## G. pulchra

My P. ultramarinus sling just molted yesterday.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

So it begins...

I was hoping to get a shot for ventral sexing because the exuviums I get always seem to be a mangled mess and a ventral guess is better than no guess at, I suppose. But she is twisted a little and so might not be in the best position. Like all of my spiders, she is a she until proven otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dirtmonkey

Finally! 
Miss grumpypants pissant porteri. The worst tempered Grammostola I've ever had the misfortune to be acquainted with. I moved it completely away from everyone or the hairs would have been all flicked off.
But then, if I had eaten maybe once or twice in almost 2 years and had 2 legs missing all that time, I might be grumpy too.
It used to be a major excavator, but after moving to a better tank suddenly became an angry pet rock for another year. I was seriously beginning to wonder why I even kept it around. Maybe at least the angry part will be shed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xenodamus

My third LP sling finally molted, 4 weeks after its two siblings (which are on the brink of another molt!) and finally got its dark coloration instead of the "pink" look. They've all only molted once in my care. The 2 larger slings are currently around 1" and the smaller is now about 3/4".


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Forgot to update. She finished yesterday morning. All seems well, but she's still camped out on the exuvium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeAndMyRosie

Well so far this month of December, my G . pulchra, then my smithi and last my GBB moulted. Still waiting on my little euathlus sp red, but they are slloooow growers.


----------



## sdsnybny

C. darlingi #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

AF Poecilotheria vittata. Got so huge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ancistrus

My p. Metallica just molted. From 2" to maybe 2.5".


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea sling #7, H. incei gold #6


----------



## sdsnybny

My young female Nhandu tripepii, I'm sure she is now over 6"


----------



## Rittdk01

Muffin, my pinktoe.


----------



## johnny quango

My 1st moult of 2017 and it's come as a complete shock my Avicularia braunshauseni sling I really wasn't expecting this


----------



## z32upgrader

My male Psalmopoeus pulcher matured last night, and my female E. uatuman molted too.


----------



## johnny quango

My megaphobema mesomelas mouled now around 3" still not able to sexed it 100% as it trashes the evidence


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling molted today. ("She" is hoarding her exuviae and won't let me extract it to attempt sexing.)


----------



## sdsnybny

G. rosea juvenile #5 (male), A. versicolor juvenile #3 (female)


----------



## Moonohol

My P. irminia and H. sp. "Colombia" small both molted sometime in the past week. Great way to kick off the new year!


----------



## Misty Day

Largest of my two C.marshalli males molted into a mature male. Probably around the 4 inch mark.


----------



## Chuckmater

My P. Cambridgei molted today! So pumped! Her name is Mercedes even though I haven't sexed her yet...  She's about 2.5 inches!


----------



## Ellenantula

B albo moulted today.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. ornata molted tonight.


----------



## KezyGLA

One of my M. balfouri(grown a couple of limbs back  ) 

3x Harpactira sp. danielskuil slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

2 P. sazimai sling/juveniles....both males ;(


----------



## sdsnybny

Just found my G. iheringi on his back.....maybe some hooks this time?


----------



## Venom1080

C fimbriatus just finishing up. starting to get that awesome color.


----------



## sdsnybny

sdsnybny said:


> Just found my G. iheringi on his back.....maybe some hooks this time?


Defiantly a MM hooks and all  
gonna be a big guy on campus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DcubeD

Viola, one of the P. irminia!


----------



## scott308

My Aphonopelma hentzi molted sometime this past week. It's up to a whopping one inch now!


----------



## FinnMosin

Lampropelma sp. Borneo black, tonight. 1.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

One of my favourite little NWs moulted today. She took her time indeed. She seems to have come out smaller.. bloody dwarves 

Euathlus sp. tiger

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny

My suspect female C. bertae molted out of sight sometime in the last 2 weeks. She unfortunately now has a set of hooks and gloves......Anybody have an adult female??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vanessa

My Thrixopelma ockerti chub finally moulted. I was wondering how she would do it, being in an arboreal setup, but not being a typical arboreal. She made a darling little web hammock about an inch off the substrate. 
She mangled her moult, but I still managed to get what I needed from it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

VanessaS said:


> View attachment 228840


The feeling you get when you see those little dark bits..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa

KezyGLA said:


> The feeling you get when you see those little dark bits..


I was actually pretty surprised that they would be that pronounced in an individual that small. I thought that there was no chance I would be able to sex her and then took that photo and was very pleasantly surprised!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrowsyLids

This little LP molted yesterday. Measured about an inch after being done!


----------



## sdsnybny

Two of my P. cambridgei slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

AF A. minatrix 






Found the exu at water dish and shes not showing me much ahah. I really wanna take photo of this lady but will have to wait.


----------



## basin79

Just had a nosy at my poecilotheria subfusca lowland. She's shed in the last day or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Found a couple while watering/feeding the small ones 

Ami sp panama still tiny my slowest grower ever. 




1x P. murinus *Tete


My H. pulchripes sling
2x Harpactira sp. danielskuil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mistertim

Persephone, my suspect female juvie P. regalis a few days ago...just got around to taking a picture. Here she is munching on her first post-molt cricket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling molted yesterday.


----------



## Ellenantula

C fimbri apparently -- not seen in weeks -- deeply burrowed.  Hopefully will show up soon ... hopefully larger and very hungry.  lol


----------



## DrowsyLids

Pamphobeteus sp machala was found flipped on it's back when I got home just now! Wish it luck on it's first molt in my care please!


----------



## ChrisTy

My B. vagans. Finally came back out after being burrowed up for a month and a half. enjoying a nice meal at the moment to get that booty back


----------



## scott308

P. Miranda sling #1 molted the other day.


----------



## sdsnybny

P. cancerides female #2 molt is 7"


----------



## ledzeppelin

A. diversipes


----------



## scott308

P. scrofa


----------



## Devin B

My GBB just molted.  Its still upside down recovoring from its experience.  It was in premolt for a long time i was starting to wonder it was ever going to molt lol.


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Just caught my sub adult female P. Regalis mid molt


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma klaasi


----------



## sdsnybny

Hobby form B. albopilosum juvenile


----------



## Raven 13

G Pulchripes molted sometime last night. He's been down in his burrow since December 31st. Should be around 3/4" right now.


----------



## ledzeppelin

L. violaceopes. 
T. gigas unfortunately passed during molt..

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my nine N. incei slings molted.


----------



## basin79

I've got a baby pen (inkling) that my H.Mac girl is going to shed soon.


----------



## basin79

Bloody hell. Didn't expect her to shed this quick though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

My mature male brachypelma vagans is on his back

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## sdsnybny

On her back right now H. pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

No idea when it happened, but my Harpactira marksi finally showed its face today after being burrowed away for weeks! Woo!


----------



## mistertim

Safira, my juvie female P. sazimai:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

REEFSPIDER said:


> My mature male brachypelma vagans is on his back


Lol @Venom1080 there was no optimistic thoughts here. In my mind he was dead as soon as i spotted him. After watching him on his back pulsating and flexing as any T would before molting for about an hour, he simply flipped back to his feet and walked on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rittdk01

P cambridgei.  Second time in a month


----------



## Moonohol

P. metallica molted this morning! Gonna be time for an enclosure change once he hardens up, I can't wait!


----------



## DrowsyLids

Pamphobeteus sp "machala" it's been a week or so since it molted but I finally caught a pic while out and about


----------



## Misty Day

Adult female _Nhandu chromatus_. Probably around the 6 inch mark now.




Also male Pamphobeteus sp. machalla. 3 inches-ish now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster

P. rufilata molted today She pushed her molt out and is deep in her hidey hole right now. Can't wait to see how big she is!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

C. cyaneo.  and N. chromatus.


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1/8 inch B. albopilosum molted the other day, and is about 1/4 inch now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> Just had a nosy at my poecilotheria subfusca lowland. She's shed in the last day or so.


Lazy little mare still hasn't thrown her old clothes out.


----------



## sdsnybny

N. carapoensis sling yesterday


----------



## mack1855

P.vittata, 1/24/17.


----------



## Ghost56

B. boehmei. It's now over 2 inches DLS.


----------



## ledzeppelin

L. parahybana on its back atm. Will be able to sex it finally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Both my P. miranda slings molted within the last few days.


----------



## Bread

My GBB hooked out today a shade over 4" is that about right size wise?
He's also got the biggest boxing gloves I've ever seen! makes my MM a.avic's look tiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My M. balfouri molted. Hopefully the molt isn't too mangled and I can sex it.


----------



## johnny quango

My suspected juvenile female Vitalius sorocabae moulted today. Very beautiful and underrated species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry

My B vagans molted some time between last night and this morning


----------



## Misty Day

Bread said:


> My GBB hooked out today a shade over 4" is that about right size wise?


My GBB male hooked out around 4.5 inches, so yours' size sounds all good.


----------



## Walker253

My female P cancerides molted today along with my A genticulata. The p cancerides might be up for a date if some guy is mature and ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan

_N. incei _gold form molted
_P. sazimai _#3 just finishing:


----------



## sdsnybny

B. cabocla #2 juvenile male sometime yesterday

Female Euathlus truculentus just flipped back over


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Heteroscodra maculata! Yippeeee!

looking so fresh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mandiblehead

My Verdesi did


----------



## Ungoliant

My new _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ sling just molted for the first time (in my care).













Freshly Molted Acanthoscurria geniculata Sling



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 4
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
callow
genicula
geniculata
male
post-molt
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						My new Acanthoscurria geniculata sling just molted for the first time (in my care).
					
















Freshly Molted Acanthoscurria geniculata Sling (♂ 0.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 30, 2017
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
callow
genicula
geniculata
male
post-molt
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						My new Acanthoscurria geniculata sling just molted for the first time (in my care).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DrowsyLids

P metallica molted last night. I don't have any good pics yet but here's what I got. Still not sexed unfortunately but maybe next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

P. regalis #2
P. cancerides #2

 Both G. pulchripes #1 and O. aureotibialis #1 have flipped and began the process.


----------



## Ungoliant

Dozer, my 3" _Grammostola pulchra_, finally molted. (I've been waiting for her to molt for a few months, but she only started fasting three weeks ago.)

I extracted the exuviae in great condition, and I was hoping to confirm her sex as female (sexed from the previous, smaller exuviae), but unfortunately when I was trying to spread it out, it tore at just the wrong place.

Oh well. Better luck next time!


----------



## Red Eunice

C. fimbriatus 
 5 molts in 3 days. Tarantulas are busy this week.


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus fortis


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> Dozer, my 3" _Grammostola pulchra_, finally molted. (I've been waiting for her to molt for a few months, but she only started fasting three weeks ago.)


She is now 3.5" and looking much blacker.













Grammostola pulchra (Bulldozer)



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 2, 2017
__ 5
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						My juvenile female one day after molting. (She is about 3.5" in this picture.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Got a surprise one from my A. geniculata. technically probably yesterday, I didn't notice that the event had happened until after midnight. It wasn't a surprise in the sense that I had not expected it, the spider had been in premoult for a while. But usually I notice them laying down a mat, or flipped over. But I didn't check the spiders as I normally do, as I had done maintenance the night before. A little bit ago I wandered over and noticed the exuvium, and the genic a distance away from it recuperating.


----------



## Moonohol

My lovely Lasiodora difficilis molted today!! I'm so anxious to see exactly how much she's grown, as she's gained a ton of size with each molt so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

Last couple of weeks these AF molted

P.faciata
P.ornata
P.regalis
A lot of slings too, like N.chromatus, N. incei gold, Davus faciatus

And today my big girl Pampo flammifera finally molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1/2 inch N. tripepii sling molted and is now around 3/4 inch. Looks pretty much the same as this, just a bit bigger:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01

LP named Topsy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## D Sherlod

My LP molten last night . First one to molt in my care

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus


----------



## volcanopele

My juvenile female GBB


----------



## Risto N

P irminia sling, A versicolor sling and P regalis juvenile in the last 5 days


----------



## Ungoliant

My new _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ molted yesterday evening. (Despite her best efforts at screening me out, I could see an extra set of legs in there.)


----------



## Anoplogaster

Female P. metallica molted yesterday! Hasn't shown herself yet, but I can sort of see her through the webbing. She's likely about 5 inches now

Pictures to come!


----------



## johnny quango

My crypsidromus sp puriscal had it's 10th moult in my care and is still only around 1"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Avicularia sp Peru purple, can't wait for my other avics to molt, all but one is in premolt.


----------



## sdsnybny

P. sazimai juvie and D. diamantinensis sub adult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My H gabonensis molted recently. 

I got it in a pill vial about two months ago, and moved it to its new home (a 4x4x5 AMAC box) several weeks back.


----------



## sdsnybny

Found a B. albiceps juvie male molt late last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female T. plumipes.


----------



## basin79

I'm sure my poecilotheria tigrinawesseli will have shed by now. She's been blocked off for weeks now. Can't wait until she appears again.


----------



## Bugmom

Megaphobema mesomelas sling molted. About 2" now. Gonna have to rehouse next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

Xenesthis immanis - aaaand it's now a MM with fully 8". Yay! Waiting for Ms. immanis to molt, too, so they can have sex...


----------



## scott308

My Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" #2, the female, molted, and the Brachypelma boehmei is on its back right now.


----------



## nicodimus22

One of my 1/8 inch P. sazimais molted overnight and is now about 1/4 inches. Looks a little less orange and a little more blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

1st of 67 A. hentzi slings molted to 3rd instar.


----------



## BabaYaga

H. Maculata... not sure how much size difference there is, she doesn't particularly like being bothered haha
Unfortunately, molt was too destroyed getting it out of the cage to pin for pics.

H. Lividum molted last week, Ultimate molt, and has revealed itself as male. I'm a teeny bit disappointed but that's alright. I'll miss his blues.


----------



## Red Eunice

P. regalis #3 now 2.5"
B. smithi juvenile female, molt measures 3 3/8"


----------



## Kayis

Just had three molt over night: 

B. baumgarteni
G. pulchra
G. pulchripes

Now if only my G. pulchra would open up its burrow so i can pull its molt out and attempt to sex it.....


----------



## Rittdk01

P vittata    I'm going to have to get him a bigger enclosure after the molt.  He's my fastest grower.  gonna get another p when it warms up to take his place in the smaller enclosure.


----------



## scott308

The boehmei molted successfully last night, and as I was checking on everyone else, I saw there was a molt in the Ephebopus murinus enclosure. It is in about 47 pieces so I don't know if I'll be able to sex it, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Today - Acanthoscurria musculosa sling
Yesterday - Psalmopoeus pulcher sling
A few days ago - Ephebopus cyanognathus sling

Got a juvenile female Brachypelma smithi that's in heavy premoult so she'll do her thing any day now.


----------



## Ungoliant

Kayis said:


> Now if only my G. pulchra would open up its burrow so i can pull its molt out and attempt to sex it.....


My smaller pulchra is doing the same thing right now. I have no idea if she has actually molted yet. Last time, she sealed herself in for weeks and did not come out even after molting. (I finally lifted up the hide a bit and peeked in on the side, finding a skinny spider and a molt.)


----------



## Anoplogaster

Yay!! G. pulchripes juvi today About time for a rehouse, I think!


----------



## scott308

scott308 said:


> The boehmei molted successfully last night,


It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

scott308 said:


> View attachment 231488
> 
> 
> It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

My D. diamantinensis sling molted today!!


----------



## Kayis

Ungoliant said:


> My smaller pulchra is doing the same thing right now. I have no idea if she has actually molted yet. Last time, she sealed herself in for weeks and did not come out even after molting. (I finally lifted up the hide a bit and peeked in on the side, finding a skinny spider and a molt.)


Fortunately its burrow is on the side i can visibly see my G. pulchra. Everything looks fine besides the fact that its laying on top of its molt . I'll probably have to wait till next molt....thing looks completely mangled now.

That aside I got two more that just molted:

C. cyaneopubescens
B. albopilosum


----------



## Timc

Yesterday/last night B. albopilosum and A. diversipes molted for me. Both are around 2 inches it looks like. First post! Yay


----------



## RepugnantOoze

T. Gigas sling molted about a week ago!


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1 H. triseriatus on her backside


----------



## z32upgrader

Linothele megatheloides molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

All finished up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## user 666

My P regalis sling molted today/


----------



## Venom1080

B albo #2, finally.


----------



## Paiige

A. geniculata sling was on its back getting started when I left for work this morning! Can't wait to see it when I get home tonight!  May need a rehouse when it hardens up depending on how much growth there is...


----------



## Kayis

Just had an A. avic that I recently purchased from Casey K molt. Unfortunately it lost one if its pedipalps but otherwise seems to be fine. Sexed the molt and it's a girl.


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my N. incei and Cyriopagopus sp "hati hati" slings molted.


----------



## johnny quango

My freebie P cambridgei that I didn't want but now love

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Red Eunice

C. marschalli #4
H. maculata #1
Both female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1/2 inch B. boehmei is now about 3/4 inch after molting yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01

G pulchripes.  Male.  One girl and one boy chaco.  I put them in a pink andd blue container, which turned out spot on.  Btw I'm getting great at preserving molts lol.  That's the size of my thumb tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Havent been visiting this thread as much as I should. Good to see so many of your new skins.

I had some tonight
3x _Harpactira cafreriana_
1x _Harpactira pulchripes_
1x _Pterinochilus lapalala


_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Yesterday - GBB and B. emilia... Still waiting for My B. smithi to moult lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. murinus sling just finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christian Jocson

Molted some days ago. She ran out to say hello when I went to get her exo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## targui

My A versicolor... i think she doubled in size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

T. sp Columbia, sex? Shredded molt.
 G. pulchra, again, such an eater.
 P. regalis #4+5 sex 1.1


----------



## CWilson1351

My C. cyaneopubescens molted a couple days ago. Still too small to guess sex though. Took this before it left the web funnel and I took out the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Pterinochilus murinus TCF

_


----------



## johnny quango

The 8th wonder of the world moulted today my B albiceps and it's put on close to zero size

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timc

Came home from work today to find my Hapalopus sp. Colombia large on his back after an excruciatingly long premolt. After all that he's looking like a male, all legs.


----------



## Tburtmcsquirt

My B. Albopilosum did last night!


----------



## sdsnybny

I. hirsutum female molted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shudragon

P. metallica molted the other day, grew about half an inch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile female Megaphobema robustum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

My G. pulchra molted two days ago  The A. genic should be any day now or I'm concerned she may just explode


----------



## sdsnybny

I see you there!!! Damon diadema @ 3/4" body before molt.


----------



## KezyGLA

Today was great for moults from acouple of my baboons

_1x Pterinochilus lapalala MF



They looking like jelly. 

1x Harpactira guttata 




Pterinochilus lapalaa SAF and Harpactira guttata AF 


_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

And a couple more 
1x Eauthlus sp. crema
2x Holothele sericea 
2x Orphnaecus sp. blue panay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila

Redneck said:


> I know this is a "Who molted "today"?" thread... But I dont post that much any more. Just thought I would state who has molted this week... Again.
> 
> Two of my C. darlingi slings have molted, the third should molt soon as well.
> 
> Now my pride and joy (Right below Rosie of course.)... My P. metallica molted. All I can say. If you have not seen one in person. Pictures, do no justice for their color... She is at 3".


What a gorgeous a beauty!!!


----------



## scott308

A. ezendami #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. ornata molted tonight.  Should be big enough to sex dorsally.  Can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## boina

Nhandu carapoensis #3, yesterday, and I'm pretty sure it's a male. I've got 5 siblings of them and they all have vastly different molting cycles. He was the first to get large enough to sex (about 2.5")

My B. smithi is in heavy premolt but taking her sweet time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My female B. smithi finally moulted this morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma pruriens sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My irminia molted recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling and one of nine Acanthoscurria geniculata slings that arrived yesterday.


----------



## Venom1080

my A sp amazonica, starting to get those blues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays

It's the week of the molts here at my house. This week:
Two of my B. Albopilosum "Nicaragua" slings and one B. Vagans sling molted. 

Then today:
My GBB and my G. Pulchra molted.

All were successful and I am a happy mama with healthy Ts.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Got home to a freshly molted T. stirmi....suspect female will know for sure next molt or two ^_^
A few of my LP slings have molted and are now roughly 1 1/2-3 inches DLS which is nice 
one of my P. irminias molted and is looking like a male (yay considering I have a female already)
and... I know it's not a tarantula, but my leopard gecko shed today too


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. subfusca lowland molted within the last two days.
Lemme see those colors!


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Two of my B. Vagans slings molted today. It's definitely molting season here because this makes seven molts in just one week. 

As many know I've only been keeping Ts for a few months now. I've been super surprised at how these spiders look so pale after a molt. The B. Vagans slings and my G. Pulchra sling have albino looking legs right now.


----------



## mistertim

Serenity, my H. pulchripes juvie. Still not sure about the sex but leaning towards female. She's gonna need a rehouse soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## HybridReplicate

Monocentropus balfouri, who autotomized a leg in transit aka "seven" who is now eight! Now if she would just come out of her cocoon in the leaves of her tree I could get a proper picture of her new gorgeous colors...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spidermolt

G. pulchripes molted a few days back and left me this perfect molt displaying a very positive female. No soaking needed! you couldn't ask for a better molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

My Harpactira pulchripes sling molted last night! Looks like (s)he just about doubled in size too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

A diversipes, A laeta, when will it all end!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

P. fasciata molted for me sometime last night. Still waiting for the G. pulchripes though, it has appeared to be in premolt for a couple weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

One of my two 2" E. campestratus slings molted and I have a female!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

P. irminia juvie night before last.


----------



## sdsnybny

H. sp "Columbia" lg sling and a juvenile C. darlingi male


----------



## Red Eunice

O. aureotibialis #2.
 Photo 1 taken 2:28 AM
 Photo 2 taken 12:52 PM


----------



## Anoplogaster

Funny to look into a spider den to find a pile of legs that adds up to more than 8. Male GBB molted while I was at work today. First time molting in my care, and it should be the ultimate molt if it's actually a male. I'll find out as soon as he lets go of the molt and/or shows me some tibial hooks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Phormictopus sp. 'green femur' female, and she's adult now. Now I need to rehouse her into her permanent enclosure . She's not the easiest spider to deal with.


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Chilobrachys fimbriatus molted in the last 48 hours. Huge size increase with full on adult colors


----------



## boina

Avi... no, wait, it's Ybyrapora diversipes sling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

My LP sling molted 2 days ago and went from 1/4" to about 1/2" but I haven't measured it to be sure.

This morning my 3" B. Vagans flipped over. I just got home and his molt is complete. I have no clue what his size is but he's so pretty now. How long should I wait after his molt to get some nice pics of him and measure him? His abdomen is tiny right now. I know I need to wait 7-10 days to feed him, but gosh he's skinny. I'm excited because I've had several (I think 9 or 10) Ts molt out in the last couple weeks, but this is the largest of all my Ts, so I'm definitely a happy mama right now.


----------



## nicodimus22

My 3/4 inch B. emelia molted last night. I'm guessing it's about an inch now, but it's currently scrunched up and I can't get a decent measurement.

Edit: Got a measurement: 7/8 inches.


----------



## louise f

My big and gorgeous P.cam molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boina

My O. schioedtei sling has thrown out a molt - must have molted a few das ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Little G. pulchripes finished very early this morning.


----------



## Anoplogaster

LP baby molted last night. Finally out of the pinky stage

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

B. smithi female, finally! After nearly a month of running around with a dark butt.


----------



## nicodimus22

1/2 inch B. albopilosum threw a molt out of its burrow yesterday. It's now about 5/8 of an inch. MASSIVE GAIN lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Shadowcat, my juvie P. irminia decided to change clothes which means I'll be rehousing her soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My G actaeon juvenile moulted during the night and at 1st glance looks to have lost it's cherry red abdomen


----------



## Kayis

Had a few molted:
T. ockerti 0.1
B. vagans x2 0.0.2


----------



## boina

johnny quango said:


> My G actaeon juvenile moulted during the night and at 1st glance looks to have lost it's cherry red abdomen


Really? I'm jealous. I wanted an all black acteaon, but so far mine still have their red abdomen, even the females. Btw, congrats to your female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Neither my T.Blondi or my P.Tigrinawesseli. I'm getting impatient.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Brachypelma b......sexed male 5+"


----------



## basin79

sdsnybny said:


> Brachypelma b......sexed male 5+"


Good/bad?


----------



## sdsnybny

basin79 said:


> Good/bad?


Not sure yet, looks like real baumgarteni to me


----------



## johnny quango

boina said:


> Really? I'm jealous. I wanted an all black acteaon, but so far mine still have their red abdomen, even the females. Btw, congrats to your female


There's still a few stray red strands so next moult it should all be gone


----------



## Lokee85

My fuzzy butt B. albopilosum sling, Poopsy. I came into my bedroom after cooking dinner to find her on her back on a little molt mat in the bottom of her burrow. She was 3/4", and is currently still resting, so I don't know her new measurements yet. She's definitely noticeably bigger, though. This was the first molt since I got my Ts, and I'm so happy I got to watch her!! 

Edit: She just stretched out, and has easily gone from 3/4" to approximately 1.25", gaining approximately 0.5"! She looks HUGE now, especially compared to my 5/8" B. vagans (who is premolt as well)! Definitely got some work ahead of her, making her burrow/tunnel bigger lol.


----------



## johnny quango

My Theraphosinae sp cuzco sling moulted last night 

(i think I'm ok not too many members noticed I posted in the wrong section like a newbie)


----------



## basin79

Well I'm able to properly join in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lokee85

basin79 said:


> Well I'm able to properly join in.


Finally, right? Lol, premolt seems to take so long. It's like watching water until it boils.


----------



## basin79

Lokee85 said:


> Finally, right? Lol, premolt seems to take so long. It's like watching water until it boils.


She caught me off guard as she didn't seal up her entrance.

My Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli is extracting the urine though.


----------



## Flexzone

_*Pamphobeteus cf. antinous*_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080

P metallica and p ornata both are huge now


----------



## YagerManJennsen

N. chromatus sling finally molted.


----------



## Moonohol

P. irminia sling molted last night. Can't wait to see how big (s)he got!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

P.muticus finally molted.  Hoping to sex it tonight and get a size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Yesterday: G. acteon, now subadult female, and she still has a red butt . No all black G. actaeon for me.

Also:
A. seemanni, and I could confirm it's really a female .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ehliza

Today my A geni. finallyyy molted for the first time since I've gotten it (Jan 1st)! I had a feeling it would be soon after it refused to eat for about a week and a half, but I didn't know it would take another 3 weeks! Definitely worth the wait as my little baby is a little bigger  Molting time was inbetween 7:00 am- 2:00 pm.
~.5 to ~.75
Can't wait to see if it's a little more black than brown now, it's currently all white with a black abdomen.  I never knew I would be so proud of the little guy/gal.


----------



## KezyGLA

Found these today

0.1 Caribena versicolor (now confirmed female)
0.1 Harpactira pulchripes 
My oldest P. met

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## user 666

i just pulled molted skins from my P cancerides, L parahybana enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85

My B. vagans sling, day before yesterday. He (or she) went from 5/8" to approximately 1", maybe a tad bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

I had a couple molts this week.  My L. klugi sling molted but I wasn't able to sex it.  Still just a wee bit too small.  It's now at around 2 inches in DLS so hopefully next molt  

My N. chromatus juvenile molted Thursday morning.  This was its second molt under my care, having molted last October as well.  I suspected that it was male but I couldn't sex it last time because I couldn't get to the shed for over two weeks after the molt.  This time I got it a day after the molt so I was able to sex it.  Turns out "Aegon" is actually "Visenya" so I'm quite thrilled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Lasiodora difficilis just finished

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott308

Psalmopoeus cambridgei #1
Ceratogyrus darlingi #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My sub adult Acanthoscurria ferina moulted finally after a 5 week pre moult


----------



## KezyGLA

Got a lot of Ts ready to pop at the moment. 

Heres some more new clothes from tonight..

_1.0 Grammostola anthracina






0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni






0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli




0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia


_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Acanthoscurria musculosa sling moulted during the night


----------



## basin79

KezyGLA said:


> Got a lot of Ts ready to pop at the moment.
> 
> Heres some more new clothes from tonight..
> 
> _1.0 Grammostola anthracina
> View attachment 233896
> 
> 
> View attachment 233897
> 
> 
> 0.1 Brachypelma baumgarteni
> 
> View attachment 233899
> View attachment 233898
> View attachment 233901
> 
> 
> 0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
> View attachment 233903
> View attachment 233902
> 
> 
> 0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
> View attachment 233904
> View attachment 233905
> _


Stunning. Absolutely stunning.

Not sure if you read the thread regarding mesh lids but they can trap T's foot hooks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

I'm pretty miffed. My P.Tigrinawesseli lass had left a little hole so I could just see her progress. Well she's been busy last night and completely sealed herself in. See you in 6 weeks gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

basin79 said:


> Stunning. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Not sure if you read the thread regarding mesh lids but they can trap T's foot hooks.


Thankyou. 

Yeah I know about the mesh lids. All but a couple if mine are modded. I put this girl in this temp enclosure as soon as I got her and havent mod it yet as didnt want to disturb her. Now she has moulted I have made the changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stella Maris

I woke up this morning and to my surprise I found one of my purported B. vagans to have molted overnight. Not sure about his condition because I had to go to work but it's exciting knowing one of my 7 slings molted!


----------



## z32upgrader

Psuedhapalopus sp "blue" sling #3 molted last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## targui

my P regalis sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

z32upgrader said:


> Psuedhapalopus sp "blue" sling #3 molted last night.


I'm very interested to hear more on this species as they grow. I have two P. sazimai slings, but one can never have enough blue Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Female Avicularia sp Blue Velvet, juvenile male P. sp blue, immature male I. hirsutum, and tiny  T. sp "Costa Rica"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85

2" A. avicularia, (suspect male) Gomez. He didn't seem to gain much in size, and he was pretty thirsty afterward. As soon as his last leg detached and he stretched for a minute, he crawled into the water cap, all but his abdomen, and hung out there for a while before climbing back into his hammock to rest.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

T. gigas sling molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Had a few small ones tonight

2x P. murinus Tete BCF
2x P. sp. lowland
2x C. sp. hati hati
1x Holothele sericea

And a slightly larger one, which isnt to bad for not being a baboon.

_Megaphobema mesomales _



Now confirmed female. 
Happy days

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Real Jelly^^^^^
Beautiful T!!

My new to me adult P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WJHolby

B. albo sling...  gained about 1/2" DLS and finally starting to show some "curlys"


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Woke up to find my E. cyanognathus sling changed clothes during the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

The Grym Reaper said:


> Woke up to find my E. cyanognathus sling changed clothes during the night.


One of the best looking and most colourful sling transitions. Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

P. tigrinawesseli #4 nearly 6"
P. muticus pushed out a partial molt today. No idea when, she closed shop 7 weeks ago and just reopened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

My _Antillena rickwesti_ had a bad moult.

I found 2 legs in her exuviae she left at her water dish 
L1/R1




I really hope that that is all she lost

I havent seen her yet but dont want to poke about and look for her though. I am very worried


----------



## basin79

Well she's already shed. And I have posted this already on my thread but she's here too. Post moult Caribena Versicolor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RepugnantOoze

T. Gigas molted again. looking thicc AF (as frick not Adult Female) lol


----------



## runCMD

I noticed my GBB out and hungry after a bit and swore it was a bunch bigger.  Had to clear out some boluses so took the opportunity to find and remove the molt.  I think it almost doubled in size!  My L. Parahybana JUST finished a molt and is sitting upright now in its den.  I'm hoping it will finally leave the cave after being in there the last couple weeks so I can pull the molt and confirm sex.  Either that or maybe it will kick the molt out nicely for me to grab.  Not worth disturbing it IMO.


EDT: These are my first molts so I'm pretty stoked.  Must be doing something right .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shudragon

Caribena versicolor #1 molted last night, chaco closed up his tunnel last week, waiting on him. 
Euthlus sp. red sling molted! Went from about 1/8ish to 1/4ish.
Hierodula golden molted the other week.
Pulchra looks like hes gonna explode if I feed him anymore, time to wait out the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

i love it and hate when spiders magically grow 2" over night and need to be rehoused. 
(P ornata and C fimbriatus)
And the stirmi

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TarantulaBob

My 0.5 cm chaco golden molted last night came out about 1.2 cm.


----------



## nicodimus22

N. tripepii molted this afternoon, now 1.25 inches.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## user 666

My L nigerimum molted recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ sling ninja-molted on me a several days ago, because I found the molt she half buried, and she has been acting famished.













Acanthoscurria geniculata Sling



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 17, 2017
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
male
sling
whitebanded tarantula




						My Acanthoscurria geniculata sling ninja-molted on me a several days ago, because I found the...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

Ybyrapora diversipes sling molted last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma kahlenbergi sling just moulted and looks like it's put a fair bit of size on.

My juvenile male Pamphobeteus sp mascara is now mid moult. You can tell it's getting warmer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

My Poecilotheria smithi sling molted yesterday.  At least I'm almost positive it did.  It's in its Dirt Fortress of Solitude and by shining a light through it, I can make out TWO spider-like silhouettes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

My M. balfouri sling is in the middle of molting as I'm typing this.  I actually got to witness it flip on its back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

My G. Pulchripes molted over night. 

Earlier this week my B. Emilia sling molted and went from 1/4" to 1/2" also one of my B. Albo's molted.

I swear it's been molt after molt, but I think I only have 1 more T in premolt right now. Fun times for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crowbi

Not today, but my B. smithi, P. cancerides and A. seemanni have all molted within the past couple weeks or so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

2 of my beautiful slings moulted tonight 
Firstly my Avicularia sp colombia sling which would be enough for most but my Thrixopelma sp cajamarca sling followed suit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

A. minatrix sub adult molted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

Nhandu tripepii molted last night! Finally...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My T.Blondi is purposefully not moulting to urine me off. I'm sure she is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jerry

it has begun just watched him flip been a while since the last molt super excited to see how big he gets   G pulchrips

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

H. guttata x1
H. cafreriana x2
P. murinus RCF x1
P. murinus UMV x1
C. darlingi x1
H. laticeps
GBB x2

stirmi has had a black behind for ages. I wish it would just moult


----------



## sdsnybny

Sub adult P. scrofa sometime today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalMan2004

My c versicolor molted today!  Miss Cleo is of course shrouded by her funnel web but there are definitely 16 legs in there.  I think its time for a rehouse!


----------



## Venom1080

my sub adult A aurantiaca and my 5.5" P rufilata. nice surprise for the both of them.


----------



## z32upgrader

H. gigas sling molted and I confirmed my T. gigas as female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Phormictopus cautus 
Gbb x1
Harpactira baviana x1 
Pamphobeteus ultramarinus x1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

A couple days ago my one of my LPs molted and I checked in my T room to find that my Pumpkin patch large molted AGAIN!  I was hoping to be female since at 2" DLS there are no hooks present....but the molt didn't leave me seeing a flap  I shall wait for ANOTHER molt in hopes of finding out.


----------



## GingerC

My mantis is showing every sign that she all of a sudden has an extra exoskeleton, and I'm 100% certain that she'll molt within hours.


----------



## z32upgrader

T. cupreus molted and my A. ezendami molted into a mature male. Crap.


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1.0 Theraphosinae sp. "Pacific Nicaragua"


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. pulcher sling moulted yesterday.


----------



## z32upgrader

_Poecilotheria fasciata _juvie.


----------



## boina

The third of my 5 N. carapoensis molted yesterday and I finally have a confirmed female . First two were both males.

I wish molting season would finally get going... nearly all of my adults and subadults are in premolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

Got a few molts last week that revealed some sexes

B. vagans (0.1)
L. difficilus (1.0)
P. sazimai (0.1)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

EulersK said:


> Got a few molts last week that revealed some sexes
> 
> B. vagans (0.1)
> L. difficilus (1.0)
> P. sazimai (0.1)


Congrats on the P. sazimai female

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01

Big pink toe.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

My T.Blondi sling has at last shed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

N incei sling/small juvenile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

P. cambridgei sling #2, I. mira sling #3


----------



## z32upgrader

2" female Stromatopelma calceatum.


----------



## Kayis

L. klugi, A. avicularia, and G. pulchripes molted recently.


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus murinus. It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moonohol

GBB sling #1 and my Avicularia metallica both molted in the past few days! Yay!


----------



## sdsnybny

Blue fang sling #2


----------



## basin79

I think my Grammostola pulchra is spinning a mat now.


----------



## Ddannison

0.1 E. uatuman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Lp's number 1, 2 and 9. My others are in heavy premolt and should be following suit.


----------



## Gman32176

P. irmina just molted this morning. Was a bit concerned about her hide being a bit too cramped for it, but figured she knows how to tarantula. Sure enough, she's fine. Can't wait to see her out in the open and see how much bigger she is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata #1 of 6 molted early this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ellenantula

G pulchripes.  Not expected -- T took food last weekend and ate hardy --- then this Saturday night noticed this huge new strange looking T in his/her enclosure... and an exo.  
Guess I just expected him/her to go off feed if pre-moult or for rump to look dark and plumper or something.  Oh well, maybe I am just not very observant lately and missed the signs?!?  
Nice surprise.  From 2nd instar 2.5 years ago to huge near-adult-looking T today.  Gorgeous!!!  
(A bit leggy [sigh] so really need to pull this exo for a look-see).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

My A. geniculata molted and I'm so happy I get to see its bands now lol












A. geniculata



__ Goodlukwitthat
__ Mar 26, 2017



						Same one as other 2.  Loving those bands and can't wait for it to get full adult colors in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

T. stirmi



3x murinus OCF
1x P. ultramarinus
1x D. bolivianum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcanopele

Tapinauchenius sp. Caribbean Diamond sling/juvie molted this morning.  I doubt it's big enough for me to unfold its molt so I can sex it but I will certainly try...

EDIT: quick update, I did a much better job unfolding this molt that other molts I've had that were about this size (I guess I'm getting better at this).  Caicos, my Tapi., is a confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

B. vagans molted..... tried to sex it... go figure it ate the ONLY spot I needed to successfully find out...  Pretty irritated with this one cause it did it last time too.


----------



## KezyGLA

Another P. ultramarinus just moulted and my male O. aureotibialis just flipped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

4 molts today, 0.0.2 B. Albo "Nicaragua" And 0.0.1 B. Vagans, but most importantly my little Avic. Versi molted today. 

All were sling molts, but for some reason I'm super happy about the successful versi molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

The smaller of my 2 Caribena versicolor juvies moulted overnight and my juvenile Nhandu chromatus flipped over about 15mins ago.


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1" L. klugi just molted...it's too curled up to get a new DLS right now. Looking forward to having a black monster T with a pretty red booty!


----------



## z32upgrader

Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## Red Eunice

P. tigrinawesseli #2
A. seemanni #4


----------



## targui

Acanthoscurria geniculata, she is freaking huge now 
and also confirmed female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. albopilosum female (hobby)


----------



## Envoirment

_Avicularia sp. "Blue Velvet"_, _P. Cambridgei _(full adult colours showing now and got quite big that molt - will move to a bigger enclosure soon!), _Phormictopus sp. "green"_ and _Davus pentaloris _(Colours are so vivid and amazing at the moment!!). 

I tried feeding by _B. smithi_ earlier and it had a panic attack when the cricket ran up to it. Took the cricket out  and an hour later it's on its back. Maybe the cricket scared it into molting as it hasn't eaten in 4-5 months.  So that's a 5th molt to look forward to in the morning. A few of my others aren't far off either. Temperatures getting warmer now it's almost April, so should enjoy more regular molts in the coming months!


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 G. pulchra flipped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Phormictopus sp. green male - probably subadult now. Still not green.
Aaaaand after nearly 2.5 years my female B. verdezi deigned to molt. She's definitely adult now considering her spermatheca but only 3.5". . Is she a runt?? Very dark coloring, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Fin


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Phormictopus sp. green male - probably subadult now. Still not green.
> Aaaaand after nearly 2.5 years my female B. verdezi deigned to molt. She's definitely adult now considering her spermatheca but only 3.5". . Is she a runt?? Very dark coloring, too.


I have adult B. schroederi the same. So small :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

my 4+" P. rufilata finally gave me a good molt, confirmed female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

One of my P. sazimai has been buried for 3 weeks, and appeared today looking quite pale. I carefully dug around and found the molt. Looking forward to seeing these get their full colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My little G. iheringi flipped over, did nothing for several hours then teleported out of its old armour (which was in a good enough state to sex and it's a girl).

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Red Eunice

S. hoffmanni #1 gained 1/16" in size a full 3/8" dls now.


----------



## boina

Nhandu number 5   (carapoensis)


----------



## targui

L difficilis


----------



## z32upgrader

P. ornata molted yesterday. So pretty!


----------



## nicodimus22

The Grym Reaper said:


> My little G. iheringi flipped over, did nothing for several hours then teleported out of its old armour (which was in a good enough state to sex and it's a girl).


Out of curiosity, where did you get yours? I saw a juvenile in person at a reptile show but wasn't about to drop $100-something for one.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

nicodimus22 said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you get yours? I saw a juvenile in person at a reptile show but wasn't about to drop $100-something for one.


I'm in the UK but I got her as a 3-4cm sling from Brett's Exotic Pets for £30 , unsexed juvies are like £50+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayis

A. avic molted and it's a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My little T.Blondi finally appeared yesterday. It's been a week.simce she shed. She's definitely put on some size.


----------



## boina

Vitalius paranaensis sling #3 - now juvenile with color

And I found a molt from my T. sanctivincenti sling #3 - must have molted about a week ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

O. schioedtei


----------



## sdsnybny

@4" P. rufilata is on his back right now, adult female E. sp red, IM C. versicolor now 4"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mistertim

Leanan, my juvie P. metallica:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny

My male P. rufilata finished up successfully.........I believe it matured ;(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

A. geroldi is flipped!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hellblazer

Aphonopelma anax, and it's female. I have two and hoped at least one was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

It was two days ago but one of my LP slings molted. It was my first molt. Can't wait for these little guys to grow up.


----------



## basin79

My Grammostola Pulchra has just flipped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

She's successfully shed and thankfully looks a lot slimmer in the abdomen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

H. maculata #2
C. sp. Vietnam blue (dyscolus) #2
 Both in the last 12 hours, exuvia were still wet when removed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Phormictopus platus #3, unsexed juvi (I was too lazy to staighten out the crumpled the molt, but I've a feeling it's a male.)
Phormictopus cautus violet female

The Phormics have declared molting season. The other 2 platus and the last of 3 sp. green should molt sometime soon, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayis

One of my four B. baumgarteni's molted. Three more to go which should happen in the next couple of days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aqual

My LP sling molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen

B. albo sling molted about 3 days ago, same for Avic sp. petstore. Now a MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs

mistertim said:


> Leanan, my juvie P. metallica:
> 
> View attachment 235688


She looks so good!


----------



## johnny quango

One of my Pamphobeteus nigricolor juveniles moulted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85

B. vagans sling, Timid day before yesterday. Went from 1" to approximately 1.5".

B. albopilosum sling, Poops last night/a few hours ago. Went from 1.25" to ? She's still stretching, but I'm guessing she's around 1.75" now.

Waiting on 3" A. avicularia, Morticia....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Dolichothele bolivianum moulted this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob1985

My unsexed Aphonopelma seemanni "Blue Color Form" sling molted this morning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## creepa

Yippie!!!! 

My juvenile male Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger molted today...!!

normaly i am not this exited about a molt but this little guy lost a leg and his fangs somehow back in december...
He was in an icu the whole time to keep him well hydrated and he pulled through...!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moonohol

D. diamantinensis molted again today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Aphonopelma seemanni bcf female nearing 4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

My LP sling "Tiny" appears to have won the molt race with my L. itabunae sling "Rhaella".  Tiny molted this morning.  Rhaella should molt any day now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My 0.1 H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pokeroo

My 1" G pulchripes yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stormsky

Early Monday morning my B. Albopilosum sling molted and then my C. Cyaneopubescens sling followed suit a few hours afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1 D. diamantinensis just now flipped

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pokeroo

GBB just finished. After some hilarity. In hindsight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

Another LP sling molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia braunshauseni just finished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

P. fasciata just finished about an hour ago. GBB molted last week and I forgot to mention it. GBB looks very "leggy" now though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pokeroo

CWilson1351 said:


> P. fasciata just finished about an hour ago. GBB molted last week and I forgot to mention it. GBB looks very "leggy" now though.


Mine too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Phormictopus platus #1, 2" sling - and I think it's female! Yay, at least one female.

Oh, and I nearly forgot Y. diversipes sling #3 molted, too. Do they always grow rather slow?


----------



## YagerManJennsen

Female A. metallica. should be around 6" now


----------



## nicodimus22

My 3/4" B. boehmei molted yesterday and appears to be 1mm larger.  What did I sign up for with these Brachy slings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

volcanopele said:


> My LP sling "Tiny" appears to have won the molt race with my L. itabunae sling "Rhaella".  Tiny molted this morning.  Rhaella should molt any day now.


And Rhaella molted yesterday evening, so it lost the race by 36-48 hours.  And going off the last comment, Tiny the LP grew by leaps and bounds with this last molt, going from 2.25 inches to nearly 3.  It grew so much that I ordered it a new enclosure that should be here tomorrow.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Woke up to find my Pamphobeteus antinous sling had moulted, now a confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85

A. avicularia, Morticia.


----------



## basin79

Not today but she's only just thrown it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1/4 inch Euathlus sp red molted, and is now 1/4 inch. What a gain! 

Edit: It is now 3/8 inch after measuring. My fault.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Found molt skins in both my l.parahybana slings enclosures today. They were underground and look to be a month old. The pictures I got of them today they look to be a 1/2" from a 1/4" when I got them.
Looking like they may go again soon.  Very proud day was wondering when they were going to molt.
Do Ts typically molt in their borrows?  Looks like these ones I have did. I was shocked when I saw them this morning how different they looked.
They were in their borrows a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Kronk sold skin around a month old


----------



## basin79

Charlottesweb17 said:


> Found molt skins in both my l.parahybana slings enclosures today. They were underground and look to be a month old. The pictures I got of them today they look to be a 1/2" from a 1/4" when I got them.
> Looking like they may go again soon.  Very proud day was wondering when they were going to molt.
> Do Ts typically molt in their borrows?  Looks like these ones I have did. I was shocked when I saw them this morning how different they looked.
> They were in their borrows a month.


More often than not a T will moult in their hides yes. They're "safe" doing it like that. They'll also block off the entrance with sub or think webbing.

If the T sees its enclosure as one big hide then they might moult in the open. My Grammostola Pulchra has just done that. I also had a salmon pink that would moult in the open.


----------



## sdsnybny

One of my E. sp Red males matured today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

basin79 said:


> More often than not a T will moult in their hides yes. They're "safe" doing it like that. They'll also block off the entrance with sub or think webbing.
> 
> If the T sees its enclosure as one big hide then they might moult in the open. My Grammostola Pulchra has just done that. I also had a salmon pink that would moult in the open.


That makes sense cause I didn't see them at all and come to think of it they were covered.


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogyrus darlingi just finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

P. regalis molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Pamphobeteus sp mascara moulted sometime this weekend while I was away. I adore this species

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Red Eunice

P. cancerides #3
S. calceatum, old grandma who's last molt was 38 months ago.
H. longimanus #2 (scorpion)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## patriotgator

My G. pulchripes molted today. Now it's a little bigger and has reddish hairs on its leg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RepugnantOoze

woke up to a fresh gbb this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Muffet, my 2.25" _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, just flipped onto her back. I can't wait to see what her next outfit looks like (and maybe get her exuviae intact enough for sexing).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

L.parahybana #2 sling  molted  from1/4" to 1/2". Not sure as to when though as she did it under ground. I just found the skin yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

N. carapoensis sling just finished and my @ 6" adult female B. smithi last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My curly hair (B albopilosum) molted. it regrew a leg












P1040722



__ user 666
__ Apr 11, 2017
__ 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draiko

B Vagans, P ragalis, GBB, N Chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

My Aphonopelma hentzi sling molted last week. Looks to be about an inch now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17

user 666 said:


> My curly hair (B albopilosum) molted. it regrew a leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1040722
> 
> 
> 
> __ user 666
> __ Apr 11, 2017
> __ 2


Gorgeous


----------



## Belegnole

Molted last five days ago and got a rehousing today. Currently 3.5" dls.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple flipped and molting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta

My E. campestratus sling molted this morning! YAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Sindel, my Lasiodora parahybana has a fresh batch of urticating setae to kick at me... Yay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

The Grym Reaper said:


> Sindel, my Lasiodora parahybana has a fresh batch of urticating setae to kick at me... Yay.
> 
> View attachment 236757


How thoroughly bloody thoughtful of her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

2-3 days ago 0.1.0 B. smithi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata #3 and juvie male OBT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nburgmei

My 0.1 _Megaphobema robustum _managed to sneak one in on me down in her burrow some time in the last few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata #4 molted tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

Went to water B. albopilosum and she's flipped! Super excited and unexpected, she didn't look premolt and ate about a week ago but I'll take it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My tiny B klaasi just moulted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

My juvie C. Cyan! It's really showing those stunning adult colors now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

P irmina, Ami sp columbia #2, L difficilus #2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeyCortez

Pictures are kinda crappy but that's the best I could get considering she's still in her burrow (hope it's a she!) She molted around 9pm eastern time.  G. pulchripes. This is her first molt in my care, she was about 1/2in. I can't wait to see how big she has become!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My juvie P. cancerides finally moulted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

P. vespertinus #3 just flipped. I'll be very disappointed if it isn't a female, because the other two are already sexed and male

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## boina

D***. P. vespertinus #3 has finished and is a male, too, unless I'm wrong, but I don't think so .

On another note, C. cyaneopubescens just flipped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

N. incei #4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

Harpactira chrysogaster sling molted last night some time and looks like its nearly doubled in size! Yay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

A few of my favourite species moulted today 

SAF P. miranda 
1x X. immanis 
1x Crypsidromus sp. boquete 
1x Ami sp. panama 
1x Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWilson1351

G. pulchripes #1 and #2 molted. #2 (aka Gold) is positioned right on top of the molt in the burrow so I can't get to it. #1 (aka Chaco) walked away shortly after the first attached photo so I was able to pull an intact exuvia out. Wasn't able to definitively sex though, still too small for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shudragon

A. avic (now suspected A. metallica) I bought from Backwater when I was a newbie molted, beautiful fuzzy. No red setae, all white and black with green hues, so thinking they actually sent me metallicas. It's a win in my book.

B. albo molted, beautiful fuzzy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

My C pentalore and A geniculata slings molted recently.

They started out as quarter inch slings, and now they're each about half an inch to three-quarters.

Correction: D pentalore (I mislabeled the enclosure).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I was giving my Ts their weekly care this morning when I found a P regalis molt. 

This is the second time it molted since I got it about 4 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus sp Red juvenile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ledzeppelin

Y. diversipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shudragon

G. pulchra, super excited to see this fatty grow.
http://imgur.com/i6uEaoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus truculentus IM this morning now about 3.5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 0311usmc

I was out of town for the weekend, I just got home and checked on my tarantulas. My green bottle blue, P.muticus and P. metallica all have molted while I was gone. The green bottle blue lost the orange on its legs and is sporting super bad ass solid blue legs with orange hairs. Very bad ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Another Crypsodromus sp. boquete confirmed female 






A little H. pulchripes confirmed female today too 

And 2x P. murinus BCF

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## checkmate

My B. smithi molted sometime yesterday. Went about 52 days without eating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogyrus marshalli finished in the last few hours.  Her horn is getting bigger! I love this species!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Pterinopelma sazimai - she's incredibly blue with a slight purple tint.

Also both of my Megaphobema mesomelas molted sometime last week - found shredded exuvias in both enclosures . I would have liked to confirm the sex of both again. They grow pretty fast, at a little more than one year old both are about 4.5" now. The only species who didn't slow down their molting cycle at all during the colder Winter months.

And the last of the Phormictopus platus molted - another shredded exuvia .

Edit: I just found that N. chromatus #2 ('Ninelle') has molted over night, too. And because I don't need it for sexing (she's an AF) I got an absolutely perfect exuvia .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Someone came above ground today, for the first time in almost 6 months sporting new clothes. 

0.1 Phormictopus sp. dominican purple

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata #5


----------



## sdsnybny

P. sazimai juvenile male and B. albopilosum (hobby form) sub adult female


----------



## Lokee85

G. pulchripes sling, sometime in the past week. Just opened his burrow this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Y diversipes and A sp peru purple. expecting an A variegata and A avicularia molt soon as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

H. pulchripes molted today!! Love these baboons so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Eupalaestrus campestratus juvenile male


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma hentzi sling made it to 3rd instar and grew back its missing legs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rainertromm

Holothele sanguiniceps to 3rd instar


----------



## boina

Vitalius paranaensis #2 - they finally start to get colors. And I need to buy a bigger cricket keeper for it.


----------



## Devin B

My GBB just flipped over to begin molting.  This will be his 3rd molt under my care! Fingers crossed it goes well.


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti molted this morning.


----------



## Devin B

Devin B said:


> My GBB just flipped over to begin molting.  This will be his 3rd molt under my care! Fingers crossed it goes well.


My B. Smithi sling also molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

N. carapoensis 2"+ now.
C. cyaneopubescens 
A. seemanni #2 flipped earlier today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

1x O. sp 'blue Panay'
2x Poecilotheria sp. 'lowland'
1x Monocentropus balfouri
1x X. immanis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

Surprise!  My 1.0 P. cambridgei molted this morning.  Given its size, I was surprised by how short its premolt was.  It ate only 3 days ago.  Looks like its around 3.5-4" now.

EDIT: wow, really underestimated his size.  First, yep confirmed male now.  His previous shed was measured at 65 mm.  This molt, 99 mm.  So a little under 4" after being at around 2.5" before his last molt.  He looks maybe 4.5-5" now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Hapalopus triseriatus lowland moulted this morning


----------



## Kayis

T. ockerti molted a few hours ago.


----------



## MetalMan2004

C cyaneopubescens male matured yesterday.  Now if my big female will molt we'll be good to go.  I now have 2 MMs and 2 AFs so something is bound to happen, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata sling #6 molted yesterday.


----------



## boina

1.0 B. boehmei - not mature yet. 
0.1 Phormictopus sp. green - wow she gained a lot of size! From around 4" to at least 5", possibly more.
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti #2

Also, one of the two runts from my T. cyaneolum eggsac has died. I'm not really surprised, but still...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## user 666

My L nigerimum sling molted recently.

this is the first evidence I have seen in the past month that it is still alive, so it is great news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

C. darlingi #1 kicked a mangled molt out of its burrow. 
I can see a molt in the web tube of my C. versicolor but can't get at it right now.
P. subfusca
E. uatuman had been acting odd for a while now, was happy to see it molted tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

1x _Harpactira sp. 'graaff'_



1x _Harpactira chrysogaster_



_1x Theraphosinae sp panama
1x Holothele sericea
1x Phormingochilus carpenteri(Sulawesi Black)_


----------



## aphono

First molt under my care! P. sazimai, now about 3/4 maybe one inch if super fully spread out..  It's showing a slight blue tint all over.  Pretty excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

G. pulchripes #3 molted either yesterday or today. Still a tiny little darling though. Maybe 1.25-1.5" now


----------



## Lokee85

Husband's 1/2" B. smithi sling kicked a molt out of its burrow and started tunneling today after hiding for the past 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rainertromm

2 of my B. albopilosum made it to 3rd instar

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## volcanopele

My first T, an _Avicularia purpurea_ named "Porphyria", molted last night.  I've had it since October 2015 and I haven't had a chance to sex it until now and... it's a male.


----------



## sdsnybny

volcanopele said:


> My first T, an _Avicularia purpurea_ named "Porphyria", molted last night.  I've had it since October 2015 and I haven't had a chance to sex it until now and... it's a male.


@volcanopele
If that's a MM A. purpurea I know someone that may be interested


----------



## volcanopele

sdsnybny said:


> @volcanopele
> If that's a MM A. purpurea I know someone that may be interested


Nope, not mature yet.  Sexed via its molt.  He probably won't be mature for another year or so.  My P. cambridgei on the other hand, maybe mature after his next molt which could be in the next couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. burica 2" female!!, C. perezmilesi 1", E. sp "Blue" #2 @.75", H. sanguiniceps #3 1.5"


----------



## patriotgator

My Avic Avic molted today. Explains why it hasn't eaten in a while.


----------



## kevinlowl

Today I found out both my Haplopelma vonwirthi and Haplopelma minax slings have molted. The vonwirthi molt is in his burrow preventing me from retrieving it and the minax destroyed his but it was outside so I was able to get what's left of it. In between these molts were more Lasiodora parahybana slings. I won't post those since I have a bunch of LPs.


----------



## jaycied

My T. stirmi named Hachi had a 2" molt, probably around 2 1/4 or 2 1/2" DLS now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

M. balfouri #1 is a mature male now.


----------



## aphono

On the 24th at 8:30 pm, caught the B baumgarteni in mid-molt! Got to watch it complete the molt. That was very cool..

edit- seems to be at 1.5 DLS now.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Chilobrachys huahini


----------



## Paiige

B. boehmei is flipped over, in a very strange spot but I'll take it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My P cambridgei sling molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I just found exuvia in my H gabonensis enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayis

G. pulchra molted out yesterday and is looking mighty fine. Now to see if it has left me a viable molt to sex....when i'm not feeling lazy.


----------



## z32upgrader

Haploclastus nilgirinus tossed out a molt today. My tiny A. chalcodes sling molted last night as did my female Phlogius sp. "Stents"


----------



## YagerManJennsen

C. fimbriatus molted last night


----------



## KezyGLA

This lovely lady surprised me today.  She ate a juicy dubia on Sunday. 

_0.1 Lasiodorides striatus

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## patriotgator

My Brachypelma albopilosum molted today. I got it on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stella Maris

My 1.5 inch C. darlingi "Darling" molted a few days ago. I had no idea how beatiful he became until unnoticed the metallic gold colors on his carapace and abdomen. Truly stunning and gorgeous!


----------



## Moakmeister

My G. pulchripes Regina molted on the 22nd. This is the first photo of her since. She and her exuvium are visible.


----------



## Wiscokid

now 4+ in B. vagans freshly molted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rainertromm

T. gigas into 3rd instar


----------



## Tulip28

My juvenile B. emilia is either almost done molting or is done molting. It's basically been in premolt since we got her so I'm very excited that this finally happened!


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

My teeny Aphonopelma Chalcodes sling finally molted after 8 months of nothing! 2 pinhead crickets and last ate in January.  It didn't gain any size at all  this is definitely going to be a long growing process

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gman32176

Noticed my little fatty A. purpurea molted last night.  gained quite a bit of size this time. Definitely needs a rehouse soon now.


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Screamingreenmachine said:


> My teeny Aphonopelma Chalcodes sling finally molted after 8 months of nothing! 2 pinhead crickets and last ate in January.  It didn't gain any size at all  this is definitely going to be a long growing process


Oh yes these guys definitely make you learn patience lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

1 of my itty bitty A. geniculatas molted and 5 more are in heavy premolt ^_^

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

E. cyanognathus sling, exuvia was too mangled to sex it though


----------



## Screamingreenmachine

Goodlukwitthat said:


> Oh yes these guys definitely make you learn patience lol


I spent my childhood fishing all the time, and even that didn't prepare me for this  Hopefully it won't be another 8 months until it molts again...


----------



## johnny quango

Cyclosternum schmardae sling and its still not even 1cm dls


----------



## isntscary

2 of my six Ts molted today: Avicularia avicularia (I can't get over how leggy he looks now) and Pamphobeteus sp esmeraldas


----------



## Pennywise

I got my 3 slings in 2 days ago. My 1" G. Pulchra ate a 1/2" crick today. My 5/8" B. Emilia ate 3/8" and
My 5/8" A. Purpurea Skipped lunch by burying a 3/8" cricket. Must be waiting for a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

One of my Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black molted recently. The darling T left the molt on the surface where I could find it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## patriotgator

My Aphonopelma seemanni molted today and it turned blue!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moonohol

Chilobrachys sp. electric blue sling #1 has molted! I suspect #2 did as well but have yet to spot the exuvium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My S calceatum molted recently.

It made a web bubble in the moss substrate and molted inside it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaoDM

My Itty bitty, .5", G. pulchripes is in the process of a molt. My 2nd molt this week, 3 days ago my unknown spiderling molted as well. Unknown pictured. Sold as a B. vagans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

NaoDM said:


> 3 days ago my unknown spiderling molted as well.


OOHHH that sounds cryptic.
PZB slings 1&2, Euathkus sp "Red" #4 male matured, H. sp "Columbia" lg #7


----------



## rainertromm

L. parahybana and H. maculata into 3i


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Psalmopoeus pulcher, it's a boy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ledzeppelin

B. vagans finally

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## patriotgator

My little B. vagans molted today. That makes 4 of my Ts that molted since Monday.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## z32upgrader

B. emilia male is about 2" now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

I just pulled an exuvia from my P cancerides enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Photo of one my young female _Poecilotheria subfusca _moulted recently. Found her out on her bark with an exuviae next to her this morning

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Venom1080

C laeta. im loving these blonde Avics more n more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cold blood

C. schieoedtei

@bryverine

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caseyface

boina said:


> Also, one of the two runts from my T. cyaneolum eggsac has died. I'm not really surprised, but still...


I liked your post at first, because yay! Molts! But, I'm so sorry to hear about the little ones. :< it's always sad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caseyface

I had an exciting day today! I woke up this morning to find my 1/4" Euathlus sp. red was molting! I knew that fat little sucker had to be molting soon.

I just checked on the T room to find that my bathroom-captured, 5-legged Pholcus phalangioides had molted!! 

I've been keeping Daddy Long Legs(and the whole Long Leg Family, for that matter: Mommy Long Legs and Baby Long Legs) ever since I was a little kid. I was that kid bringing her spiders to school because she didn't have the heart to say goodbye in the morning.  _Imagine all the friends I had, hahaa. 
_
Anyway, it didn't seem to regenerate any new legs.  We'll see how it goes next molt!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boina

A. genic #2 ('Candy'). She's now 6", maybe a bit more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Hapalopus sp Colombia large molted sometime during the night ^_^ Only able to see thicker legs through a small hole where she sealed herself off XD

my 2nd itty bitty A. genic molted late last night too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My B smithi/ hamorii sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma eutylenum sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wiscokid

'Kuzon' our P. irminia sling made it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono

C. versicolor last night- saw it mostly upside down on a newly made hammock.. it's way bigger and fuzzier 1 incher this morning even though it ate only once in two weeks I had it.

This evening noticed one of the 1.5 GBB had already changed clothes, the other at same size is flipped over on a patch of new webbing.

For a couple weeks I was sure the .5" G, pulchripes was gonna molt any time as it has a huge, very shiny abdomen... yet it seems every one except THAT one is molting?!  C'mon show those cute stripy knees already....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott308

Pterinopelma sazimai sling just finished up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wiscokid

debating on getting a couple P. sazimai or starting an M. balfouri communal this coming week..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Lasiodorides polycuspulatus moulted in the night and looks to have put on some serious size

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaoDM

B. vagans...3rd sling to
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 molt within a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

N. tripepii molted Saturday and went from 1.25 to 1.5 inches.

B. emilia molted last night and still looks to be about 5/8 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

A avicularia, now near 5". O sp hatihati as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Neoholothele incei sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

in the past 2 days I've had 2 A. geniculata slings (one decided to molt on it's side,mostly successful...had to remove 1 bit of the molt from it's butt). and both of my Hapalopus sp. Colombia large tarantulas molt.  I wasn't expecting the smaller one to molt .  I have 1 more A. genic that needs to molt then the whole crew should be finished ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My Cyriopagopus hati hati has snook a shed in. Not exactly sure when though. Can't take a pic of her so thought I'd just post a pic of the back of her enclosure. 








She resides underground in her burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

Ehrmagerd! After two months of hiding (but visible through the wall) - one in intermolt and one in premolt - my 0.1 P. sazimai finally molted. Since I'm a newbie this is only the fourth molt I have witnessed and the increase in size blows my mind. From 6 cm (2.3") to 7.5 cm (2.9") !! Happy days!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Ehrmagerd! After two months of hiding (but visible through the wall) - one in intermolt and one in premolt - my 0.1 P. sazimai finally molted. Since I'm a newbie this is only the fourth molt I have witnessed and the increase in size blows my mind. From 6 cm (2.3") to 7.5 cm (2.9") !! Happy days!
> 
> View attachment 238961


That's a ridiculous amount of growth. Bloody hell that's almost on a mantis scale of growth between sheds.


----------



## sdsnybny

basin79 said:


> That's a ridiculous amount of growth. Bloody hell that's almost on a mantis scale of growth between sheds.


My P. sazimai have similar size jumps at that stage all 7 slings I had/have.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

sdsnybny said:


> My P. sazimai have similar size jumps at that stage all 7 slings I had/have.


That's great news! I know that there are a lot of variables but how long did it take between molts at that stage?


----------



## sdsnybny

ThisMeansWAR said:


> That's great news! I know that there are a lot of variables but how long did it take between molts at that stage?


My house stays 70-74 in winter and goes up in the hottest part of summer (no AC). I feed slings every 3-5 days, juvies every 7-10 days and sub adult/adult 14+ days
example; sling 3/4" on 01/12/16 molts; 03/02/16, 05/08/16, 07/20/16, 09/14/16, 01/04/17, 04/19/17 now about 4" immature male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Yesterday: Y. diversipes sling #2, the smallest one.

Today: 0.1 Pamphobeteus insignis - hopefully she'll have finished when I get home, she was on her back this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

sdsnybny said:


> My house stays 70-74 in winter and goes up in the hottest part of summer (no AC). I feed slings every 3-5 days, juvies every 7-10 days and sub adult/adult 14+ days
> example; sling 3/4" on 01/12/16 molts; 03/02/16, 05/08/16, 07/20/16, 09/14/16, 01/04/17, 04/19/17 now about 4" immature male


Thanks for the details! I absolutely love the way you keep track! So do I, I've got an almanac with a big "T" on the front

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Thanks for the details! I absolutely love the way you keep track! So do I, I've got an almanac with a big "T" on the front


I use the android Tarantula app created by an AB member it is really nice.
Very easy to customize   http://arachnoboards.com/threads/so-i-made-an-application.256549/


----------



## aphono

basin79 said:


> That's a ridiculous amount of growth. Bloody hell that's almost on a mantis scale of growth between sheds.


It is amazing!  Got two slings same size at same time. Most likely same brood/sac.  One molted maybe a week before the other one, the size difference was really something.  Wish I'd have at least tried to take a side by side picture. 



sdsnybny said:


> My house stays 70-74 in winter and goes up in the hottest part of summer (no AC). I feed slings every 3-5 days, juvies every 7-10 days and sub adult/adult 14+ days
> example; sling 3/4" on 01/12/16 molts; 03/02/16, 05/08/16, 07/20/16, 09/14/16, 01/04/17, 04/19/17 now about 4" immature male


Seconding the thanks for those details!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

aphono said:


> It is amazing!  Got two slings same size at same time. Most likely same brood/sac.  One molted maybe a week before the other one, the size difference was really something.


Same here, I got a sexed male and a female. The male just sealed his burrow with webbing so there might be something cooking there as well!


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

sdsnybny said:


> I use the android Tarantula app created by an AB member it is really nice.
> Very easy to customize   http://arachnoboards.com/threads/so-i-made-an-application.256549/


It looks very nice but unfortunately I'm on an iPhone and I can't find anything similar


----------



## johnny quango

My Pachistopelma bromelicola sling moulted this morning and upon checking the rest I found not only had my Phormictopus cochleasvorax juvenile moulted he (i say he) was out and about for the 1st time in around 3 months normally I just have a hole. So here he is

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## sasker

My B. smithi (or is it already B. hamorii these days?). Here she is, panting after the exhausting endeavor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Little B. emilia sling is a solid inch now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

GBB again, saw it flipped on its back through the web. Finished within 2hrs. Wish I could've recorded it though


----------



## user 666

One of my L parahybana molted.  Its size jumped from under 2" to about 3".

I had to rehousse it this evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85

My son's B. emilia, Shy Guy, molted yesterday, and a B. albopilosum currently nicknamed East (it's location in the room lol) molted a few days ago.


----------



## boina

AF Nhandu coloratovillosus - she had just finished when I left for work. I hope she still gains a bit in size because she was extremely fat before the molt... I rather overdid it a bit with the feeding and she eats everything she gets. Exuvia is pretty exactly 5".


----------



## user 666

I found P ornata and Lanpropelma sp Borneo Black exuvia while caring for my Ts this morning.


----------



## Magenta

My A. hentzi finally molted! I've been waiting so long for this little guy to molt, this feel like Christmas morning. 
I guess asking the Ts if they're ever going to molt pays off eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## aphono

GBB-  .5 to 1" Happy about that, a little sad the legs are a little less fuzzier, beautiful color and patterning though.

Second G. pulchripes, .5 to 3/4-1"ish

First Grape pulchripes still has not molted despite huge shiny abdomen for several weeks.. the second G. pulchripes wasn't even huge/shiny just a little dark but it also had burrowed really deep with the door totally closed up for 3 weeks- pure luck it made a den up against the side.   

Starting to suspect a nearly spherical abdomen may be a sign of premolt in GBB...?


----------



## CWilson1351

A. geroldi #1 Molted sometime today. Rehousing tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## aphono

CWilson1351 said:


> A. geroldi #1 Molted sometime today. Rehousing tomorrow or Saturday


That soon? Nearly posted a question about it but thought maybe it was similar to feeding.. wait a week or two at least before trying..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351

aphono said:


> That soon? Nearly posted a question about it but thought maybe it was similar to feeding.. wait a week or two at least before trying..


That's a good point, I'm not 100% sure if I should wait or if it's ok to move. Though the tiny vial these came in makes everything difficult. Especially clean up and watering. 
Any hobby veterans with input?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

P cambrigei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olan

Terrible photo, but my big Pamphobeteus Tank Girl just flipped!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Olan

CWilson1351 said:


> That's a good point, I'm not 100% sure if I should wait or if it's ok to move. Though the tiny vial these came in makes everything difficult. Especially clean up and watering.
> Any hobby veterans with input?


Definitely wait a week before rehousing

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Red Eunice

P. regalis #1 now a 6" female 
C. Kaeng Krachan #2  3.25"


----------



## CWilson1351

Olan said:


> Definitely wait a week before rehousing


Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## johnny quango

My male Davus pentaloris had his ultimate moult today


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu carapoensis and Aphonopelma iodius slings.


----------



## kevinlowl

P. regalis sling molting right now.

This is my fastest grower so far. Even faster than my LPs.


----------



## Kendricks

http://imgur.com/q8mW8w3

_"Hey dad, don't worry, just takin' out da trash!"_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nixphat

(suspect)B vagans sling molted last night! I could barely sleep! Attached is a bad blurry picture. I didn't want to bother the sling today, so I'll get better pictures soon. Not sure about size yet? Maybe 1/2-3/4" is now 3/4-1" ? I'm not sure. The sling looks bigger, but still has a ways to go!

Edit: Looks like it was approximately 3/4"(~2cm) before molting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I think my P sazamai molted, but the exuvia was so tiny that it might just be a piece of moss.


----------



## Kayti

Chris_Skeleton said:


> So I hope this thread can become a long, ever growing one. If you have a spider molt, post it here the day it happens. I think it would be cool to see how many people can have a spider or spiders molt the same day.
> 
> So let's hear it. Who molted today?
> 
> P. irmina
> 
> Was showing signs, was still up and about today around noon. I walked back into my room at 4 and it had already finished a molt.
> 
> Went from ~1.5" to 2". I'll add exact measurements later.
> 
> This past week:
> L. parahybana - 6.5" to 7.25"
> H. lividum - No clue how much size gained


We molted today! B. Smithi, grew about half an inch. More molts to come in the future. Need to know how to age her... please. Also, is it bad to have a cricket in a LARGE (29gal) enclosure after a molt? I know it can stress her out, but she seems to be ok for now. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kayti

Nixphat said:


> (suspect)B vagans sling molted last night! I could barely sleep! Attached is a bad blurry picture. I didn't want to bother the sling today, so I'll get better pictures soon. Not sure about size yet? Maybe 1/2-3/4" is now 3/4-1" ? I'm not sure. The sling looks bigger, but still has a ways to go!
> 
> Edit: Looks like it was approximately 3/4"(~2cm) before molting


Looking good! Any developments? So tiny + cute!!


----------



## user 666

One of my P tigrinawesselli molted recently. It has to be close to 3" now, which mean I really need to rehouse it from its 4x4 AMAC box.

However, it is still under the mistaken impression it is an obligate burrower so I don't think it is bothered by the lack of space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayti

As long as it's happy, that's the goal. My tarantula was pushing herself up against the glass and near mirrors when I brought her home. I figured it out the first week, got her a bigger tank, and she is super duper happy now.


----------



## aphono

Kayti said:


> We molted today! B. Smithi, grew about half an inch. More molts to come in the future. Need to know how to age her... please. Also, is it bad to have a cricket in a LARGE (29gal) enclosure after a molt? I know it can stress her out, but she seems to be ok for now. Thanks!


That is a beautiful T!  

I would suggest making a new post for questions as this thread seems mainly molt reports and not much more.  

as for cricket, do remove it.  They have the potential to harm her and/or she may get her fangs damaged if she tries to deal with it. Their fangs are completely soft after a molt and need a period of time to harden up.  for little babies inch or less it can just be a week..  it takes longer the older they are though- a couple weeks.  You can tell if their fangs are hard once they have turned black..  otherwise just go with a general schedule matching their age/size. Offer only water during this time for their safety. 

also bigger enclosure is not necessarily better and be careful if it is too tall, in that case add a lot of substrate..  it helps with their falls, especially when they have huge butts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My other gimpy A. hentzi molted to 3rd instar and grew back its three missing limbs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caseyface

My smallest Y. diversipes, aptly named Lil Saph, molted!   Oh, my little slings.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

My D. diadema molted last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

Yesterday: 1.0 Pamphobeteus vespertinus, not mature yet but at least 5" and getting really colorful. I was a bit surprised since I wasn't expecting him to molt again so soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma gabeli juvenile moulted for only the 2nd time in almost 3 years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I just removed exuvia from my P irminia and P ornata enclosures.

From what I can see, these are rather slow growing species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MKG

Euathlus sp. red that was 1/4" molted today I have only had him 5 days 
I know, I just refer to him as a male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige

My female Avic avic molted yesterday from 3" to a solid 4"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NaoDM

.5" G. pulchripes, the last of my 5 slings molt within a month. Here's all my molts from this month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

P. sazimai #6.....finally a female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnomaniac19

Both my new Cyriocosmus leetzi and my new Euthycaleus colonicus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lokee85

G. pulchripes, Munnin on 5/7/17
B. vagans, Timid and C. versicolor, Hyde on 5/8/17


----------



## sasker

My Pamphobeteus sp mascara and I think it is a female 

Unfortunately the beautiful sling colours are all but disappeared, but it is a beautiful spider nevertheless. I can't wait until the next molt when the adult colouration will likely become visible!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shamrock

My C versicolor molted today. Stil very fragile going to wait til tomorow before atempting to get the molt for sexing. My p irminia female molted yesterday giving me a nice molt. Having good luck with the females lately!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

I have an H sanguiniceps that arrived a month ago with only 4 legs (it molted in transit).

I jut pulled an exuvia from its enclosure. From what I can see it regrew all its limbs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Been a bust few days, I. hirsutum #4 sub adult female, T. sp "Costa Rica" sling, and P. atrichomatus adult female


----------



## Wiscokid

1 1/2in P. ornata sling molted, lil thing only ate once in the 2 months we've had it, will  be nice to watch his/her appetite pick up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

0.1 Nhandu chromatus #1 (Nandine) I can just get a glimps of her in her hide. She was on her back yesterday evening and is now showing me a fluffy red butt. Hope, the rest of her is ok, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

sasker said:


> My Pamphobeteus sp mascara and I think it is a female
> 
> Unfortunately the beautiful sling colours are all but disappeared, but it is a beautiful spider nevertheless. I can't wait until the next molt when the adult colouration will likely become visible!
> 
> View attachment 239645
> View attachment 239646
> View attachment 239647


Don't worry they're just as  beautiful as adults

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johnny quango

A surprise moult from my B albiceps and it's actually grown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pennywise

Hey! I'm on the list today Ya hoo! My A. Purpurea .5" sling molted. I Love Pinktoes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Its a full moon so the moults are coming thick and fast. There has been too many to post. But here are a couple pics of fresh dresses today.

_Phormictopus atrichomatus



Dolichothele diamantinensis


_
My largest female moulted just as the MM I bought to pair with another fresh female was delivered. She must have known a gentleman caller was coming round.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia metallica sling that fell from it's hammock and lost 2 legs in it's last moult 4 months ago just moulted and looks to have all it's legs

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

My second Y. diversipes followed suit and molted today!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Neoholothele incei juvie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My G. pulchripes finally flipped... It'll probably take another 6 months to complete the moult.




Crazy how the moult cycle of a 2" T managed to last as long as my subadult A. geniculata's last one.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## YagerManJennsen

B. albo juvie molted a few days ago and the P. subfusca lowland molted on wednesday night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

The Grym Reaper said:


> My G. pulchripes finally flipped... It'll probably take another 6 months to complete the moult.
> 
> View attachment 239950
> 
> 
> Crazy how the moult cycle of a 2" T managed to last as long as my subadult A. geniculata's last one.


She's out and now a confirmed female so worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

1x Y. diversipes 
1x P. antinous BB
4x H. himalayana

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aphono

First .5  "Grape" pulchripes_ finally _molted after several weeks of huge, super shiny and darkish butt.  IT'S FUZZY NOW SO CUTE!!!11!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

3x T. violaceus slings, both A. franki slings, and several more are refusing food

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnharper

Some of my suntigers molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351

A. geroldi #2 molted successfully today!!! So happy after I lost the other one...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My P cambridgei sling as  got a new suit on this morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ sling molted for the third time in my care tonight.

I tried to take some pictures right after it flipped onto its back. That spooked it, and it flipped back over. Oops! 

Fortunately, it rolled onto its side and resumed molting.


Unfortunately, I was not able to get the necessary area intact for sexing, but at least it didn't bury the exuviae this time.


Its white knees are coming in nicely, and the abdomen has a red tint for the first time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scott308

P. miranda sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

My A vorhiesi molted recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor, now adult. The molt was 6.25" and still subadult. People said P. nigricolor is supposed to be one of the smaller Pamphos, but I'm not sure she knows that. 

Also P. irminia threw out a molt - she must have molted sometime last week or even before that. She was pretty well webbed in, so I couldn't see anything.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

_Harpactira pulchripes


_
That makes female #6

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

1 N. chromatus, the other 2 are not far behind.
2 LPs, another is in heavy premolt so should be molting any day.
M. balfouri finally molted, unfortunatey tore the molt trying to sex it... better luck next time.
2 A. geniculatas
2 Hapalopus sp. colombia large
1 P. irminia and another in premolt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

Tis the season

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis as we speak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

ledzeppelin said:


> Ornithoctonus aureotibialis as we speak


Mine did last night too. These look fanstastic when freshly moultsd,huh? The black is so deep and he fringes contrast. Wow <3


----------



## ledzeppelin

KezyGLA said:


> Mine did last night too. These look fanstastic when freshly moultsd,huh? The black is so deep and he fringes contrast. Wow <3


They really are amazing. I'll post a pic the minute I get the chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

ledzeppelin said:


> They really are amazing. I'll post a pic the minute I get the chance


Good luck ahahah this is best I could get when went to take exuviae 



Running down the hole again as soon as touch the lid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ledzeppelin

KezyGLA said:


> Good luck ahahah this is best I could get when went to take exuviae
> View attachment 240181
> 
> 
> Running down the hole again as soon as touch the lid


I'm in luck since I recently rehoused it and it has no tunnel yet  Only sort of a circular trench around the walls of the enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

M. mesomelas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magenta

My A. metallica molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_1.0 Avicularia purpurea 



2x P. murinus BCF
1x Pamphobeteus antinous 
1x Pamphobeteus costa
2x O. sp blue panay_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

Woke up to find bother my ~2" B. Vagans  and my 1.5" H. Gigas Both had Molted today!

finally get to test out my new microscope to see if either are Female! didn't have time to get and pictures as i noticed it this morning while rushing to get ready for work but ill be sure to post some tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magenta

My B. sabulosum molted last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Ive been waiting to post here, and I finally have the chance. I woke up to my A. avic holding on to his exuviae by his little pink toes. He just popped em out and is good to go. This is the first molt ive had in my care, and i only got to see three minutes of it 
Edit: forgot the picture thats barely visible because of all the WEBBING.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boina

Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti #1. I nearly didn't buy my 3 slings, because the color is a bit washed out compared to other Tapis, but now I'm in love. Always out and so active!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Timc

Just got home from work to see my B. albopilosum molted. He appears to have grown none at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

D. pentaloris #5 @ 2" and a female!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster

Baby ornata! Cute as a kitten

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## user 666

My B vagans molted recently and outgrew its enclosure. It could almost touch both sides of the enclosure at the same time.

I know, I know, I should have rehoused it a while ago, but I could never get a good look at it. It kept scurrying into its burrow, and it was hard to judge the size when it was underground.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My P. sazimai #1 just molted last night. This morning it was walking around dragging the molt around by the tip of the abdomen. I grasped the molt with tongs, held it still, and let the T pull itself away. Hoping to see more and more blue color on these little guys.

Update: coaxed it out of the hide to measure, and it's 1 inch DLS now. Not much blue yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Finally my A. Avic has molted. She grew from 2.5" DLS to 4.0 DLS. She's so pretty.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blue Jaye

My G.pulchra molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Lasiodora parahybana sling last night and today, some as of yet unidentified species of Poecilotheria.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

juvi female O. schioedtei - at least I hope she molted because all I saw was one leg from a molt outside her dirt curtain web 

And I think my new P. ornata molted, too. Another case where I can't see too well, but I think I counted more than 8 legs. It would explain why it hasn't eaten in my care yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Dolichothele diamantinensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster

My rufilata lady showing off her post-molt pink fuzz

Can't wait for her to come out completely. Any day now, she'll come out and spread against the glass, and I'll get to see how big she's getting! Couple more molts, and she'll be an arachnophobe's worst nightmare..... muahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma pruriens sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

My A. geniculata sling today, and this week my five M. balfouri, it looks like a mass-molt, because they ALL are bigger (I can see them now, they really are tiny tarantulas and not moving microballs anymore ^^ ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1" Lasiodora klugi molted this morning, sometime during the hour after I dropped a cricket in there for it. Glad I checked back on it, or I may have found a fat cricket and some tarantula legs.  In my defense, I wasn't sure if it was in premolt or not.


----------



## Magenta

My B. baumgarteni molted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrTwister

Came home from work and discovered my gbb had moulted, looked all intact and healthy. Also found a moult at the entrance to my B. vagans burrow. Have not seen spider yet, but moult looked like everything went well. Two in one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrTwister

Whoops, forgot to add pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Sericopelma generalum; possibly a mature male now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

GBB - Finally got an exuvia that I could sex, it's a girl 

Currently waiting on my P. irminia and A. musculosa to get changed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeonExotic

My GBB just mooted. It's funny too because I just posted a pic from this afternoon and posted about how she was going to burst very soon. Just got home and bam!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

Poecilotheria sp. lowland molted yesterday, another new acqisition that has done nothing but hide and molt for me yet. But I hope that's going to change soon.

Today: 1.0 G. actaeon. I want to know if he's mature now but he's only showing me his butt. Not helpful . The molt was already 6", so chances are he's a MM now.

Edit: He turned around and he's NOT mature. I didn't think the males of this species would get that big! And I checked the molt again: he's definitely a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface

The replacement A. metallica that I just got surprised me with a molt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stormsky

I'm pretty sure my Cyriocosmus elegans sling finally molted, and it's about time since it encased itself in a little bubble for weeks that I can barely see into and refuses to come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Couple LP slings, B. emilia, and Aphonopelma vorheisi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_1.0 Pterinochilus lapalala


_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## keks

Ephebopus cyanognathus sling . I was a little bit nervous, because usually I can see the legs, but not the last few days. Now I found the ... (how is the old skin in English ?) outside the hide .




I love it, wenn it works

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

keks said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus sling . I was a little bit nervous, because usually I can see the legs, but not the last few days. Now I found the ... (how is the old skin in English ?) outside the hide .
> 
> View attachment 240836
> 
> 
> I love it, wenn it works


Molt or in scientific terms exuvium

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## AshS

Well my little versicolor looked like this yesterday


And I thought she might molt soon
Found her like this this afternoon almost doubled in size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_Phormictopus sp. green 'gold carapace'

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevinlowl

H minax molting for the second time since I got it and it threw out its molt too unlike that untidy H vonwirthi.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boina

Miss Hatihati molted, whatever Genus name she's got right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Miss Hatihati molted, whatever Genus name she's got right now.


Omothypagopelma sp. indonesiantreebandit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma kahlenbergi sling moulted this morning and it's beautiful what an underrated species

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Euathlus truculentus female yesterday

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

My G. pulchra, Fido, molted again. Eeeee! So fast!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My adult Grammostola rosea is on its back right now! Its been forever!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

L.parahybana from 3/4" to 1" 
Both today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Surprise moult from my G pulchripes juvenile


----------



## GreyPsyche

Oops, wrong thread. Yeah, I had a few beers. Night, guys. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## volcanopele

My Poecilotheria smithi and my Pamphobeteus sp. Machala molted overnight.  So I think that clears out all the ones that are definitely in premolt (though my A. metallica has refused feedings the last couple of weeks so she might be).  I should be able to retrieve the Pampho's molt later today so I can sex it, but my smithi's molt will probably be pretty inaccessible in its new Fortress of Solitude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MGery92

My _T. ockerti_ and one of my _D. pentaloris_ molted overnight. Today, one of my _N. tripepii_ and the other _D. pentaloris_ molted. And my _L. klugi _sling is molting right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Harpactira dictator


_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny

Little K. brunnipes sling #2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

When I first got my batch of slings I was updating this constantly, it seemed. Now of course it is much less frequent...

Came home from work to a flipped B. smithi. She was just beginning to pull out around 4 hours later and I had to go to bed. By the time I awoke, the deed was done, of course.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JoshDM020

My little 1/4" inch genic molted today. Looks to be doubled in size now! Excited, because i wanted her and my gbb to molt before i go on vacation. Alas, I'm still waiting on the gbb.
Edit: just noticed that you can really see the little spots of webbing she puts down every now and then. Its interesting. When i go to remove prey, theres always a lot of very fine webbing all around it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devin B

My A. Geniculata just molted.  Also it decided to molt upriggt like a weirdo lol. Everything went well


----------



## z32upgrader

Hysterocrates sp. is a mature male. My P. fasciata sling molted too.


----------



## Venom1080

C versicolor attempted molting in one of her smallest web tubes. failed and died. shame, raised from 1/2" and had her for a year now. was just about to get her adult colors too.  

O sp hatihati molted and is female. #3 B albo molted.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp Blue sling #6, H. sericea sling #2, T. sp Black slings #2&3, and juvenile female C. perezmilesi.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## aphono

P. sazimai  and a huge surprise- .5 A. eutylenum molted with none of the pre molt signs I'm aware of.  It ate a B. lateralis just two days before, no darkening, did not expect it to molt any time soon also due to being a slow growing species...   It looks way different now, all legs and extremely skittish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky

My B. albopilosum sling molted last night from 1" to 1.25" and I have a feeling my GBB sling will also molt within the week since they molted together last time and the GBB pushed aside a roach I threw in which it never does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## igotcrabs

Today gave me three molts.
0.0.1 Pseudhapolpus sp. blue
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica

Expecting to have a few more in the next couple days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

After three months in his burrow this little guy finally emerged sporting his new blue outfit! Quite a change from the previous zombie-flesh brown, cameraflash or no.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 3


----------



## MGery92

Yesterday, one of my _N. incei_ sling died. Today, the other one molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula

woke up this morning to see a confirmation that my C. huahini had in fact Molted and I'm pretty sure he's a male. as sad as it is, i believe its now time to invest in a Mature female for when he matures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Woke up to 16 legs in my GBB enclosure. All three of my tarantulas have now successfully molted in my care. Must be doing something right!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol

Awesome day for molts!! 

Harpactira chrysogaster
Harpactira marksi
Avicularia sp. amazonica - complete with regenerated gimp leg

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My 7/8 inch B. boehmei molted this afternoon and is now 1 1/4 inches! For the first time, I can see some REALLY bright orange hairs on its knees. So cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## truehourglass

My B. smithi molted right before it was supposed to be shipped over-- the result is a one week delay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garth Vader

A anax molted this week- second molt in the past 3 months.  It is now huge and once I can get a good view I might be able to tell the sex.  This was my first T, I've had them for almost a year and they are so big compared to before!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My 3/8 inch Euathlus sp red just molted...going to leave it alone for now, and try to measure it tomorrow.

Update: now 1/2 inch!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## user 666

My P tigrinaesselli molted and lft the exuvia on top of the plnts in its enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I didn't know humans could molt!

You might want to take them to a doctor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MGery92

One of my tiny _E. sp. "red"_ slings molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor

You had to go back a long way to find a use for that joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kmhvmh

3 sling molts in 7 days. last Friday my GBB molted but today lost one leg. P Metallica molted 4 days ago and my other P Metallica molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LittleGremlin

Regal Jumping Spider 'Phidippus regius'.



__ LittleGremlin
__ May 26, 2017
__ 10



						Bismuth moulted today, just that little bit bigger.
					




This little guy, my Regal Jumping Spider 'Phidippus regius'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Scorpendra

My adult female T. blondi and three of my C. sp. "Bach Ma" slings molted within the last 2 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Posted this on my spider thread but thought she deserved more of a spotlight. Hope it's not against the rules. My Heteropoda lunula has just shed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pennywise

May 26 My G. Pulchra Molted. A 1 incher, when I check my slings I always look at their
profile. From a distance something was upside down.  Strange, he just started refusing
food about 5 days ago. I took a closer look, yep molting. I left him alone to go outside
and check for butterfly eggs. My wife had seen a black swallowtail and a giant swallowtail
laid a few eggs. In the beginning of summer, today only about 90 degrees and predators
like Wasps, Lizards and Birds usually are not eating the eggs or caterpillars yet, but
anyway half an hour later I picked up the deli cup gently and wow, he flipped over and
teleported right across the cup. He's displaying his hairy black abdomen now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta

My B. vagans molted today! I feel like I've been waiting for this one to molt for eons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kmhvmh

and besides my 2 P Metallicas and my GBB, I realized my OBT has molted recently. Not sure when because it webbed up a corner and stayed in there for 2 months.  Now to figure a way to get the molt out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

G pulchripes, no idea when but sometime since last week.  Fed him a waxie since I couldn't do a fang check.  He's standing tall and happily eating.  Well over 4+ inches now.  I remember (sniff) when he was just a tiny 2nd instar....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caseyface

One of my A. avicularia molted today. It's 1st leg's tarsus is bent upwards, but otherwise looks good!  Nothing that can't be fixed next molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EulersK

Summer heat means molting madness! 
(all from just these past two weeks)

0.0.2 P. scrofa
0.1 B. albopilosum
1.1 N. coloratovillosus
0.1 N. incei
1.1 G. pulchripes
1.0.1 H. maculata
0.0.1 P. muticus
0.1 P. sp. "Black Presley"
0.1 A. seemanni
1.0 C. darlingi
1.2 M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anoplogaster

C. versicolor today!!! Already sexed as female from the last molt. Hitting that transitional phase from blue tiger butt to solid burgundy butt

Too hard to get pictures in the spot she's in right now. I'll scoot her out into the open sometime next week for a modeling session!


----------



## sdsnybny

P. metallica sling and a D. pentaloris made its ultimate molt.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Conna

My 3/4'' Brachypelma Vagans sling molted today. Everything went great!


----------



## basin79

My Caribena versicolor has just shed.









Also my Scolopendra viridicornis is moulting right this second and my female Phidippus regius has shed too. 


What a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

P. sazimai
P. ecclesiasticus


----------



## user 666

My A geniculata molted recently.

It is finally the size listed when I bought it 4 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

2nd Dolichothele diamantinensis molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Female G. actaeon #2

And N. carapoensis #1 molted and it's a male. I now have 2.1 molt sexed and the other two look like 1.1 ventrally, making it 3.2 which is pretty good


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> My Caribena versicolor has just shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my Scolopendra viridicornis is moulting right this second and my female Phidippus regius has shed too.
> 
> 
> What a day.


And it continues. My Pamphobeteus antinous is now on her back. My Theraphosa blondi is also in premoult.


----------



## basin79

Well I've got another one to add to yesterday's list. I hadn't seen my Poecilotheria subfusca lowland for a while so as I normally do I set my phone to record and looked down her tube. 

I could make her out looking at a funny angle on my phone so was happy. I was just going to delete the vid when I decided to have a proper look. She'd shed. Judging how the shed is around her I'm guessing it was yesterday.







Just checked in on my Pamphobeteus antinous and she's successfully shed. I'm convinced my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli has shed too at some point as she looked really bright in her tube but I can't see a moult. Doesn't mean it's not at the far end of her tube though out of sight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351

G. pulchripes #2 molted. Went to give water and it scurried back to hover near the exuvia  still waiting to determine sex on all 3 of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My B auratum juvenile moulted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearded Brian

I got 2 L parahybana ready to go any day now,their preparing as we speak, laying web beds down, a Columbian Brown not to far from doing the same. Happy days ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

Just wanted to share her most recent molt next to her first molt in my care (yes, I saved it). She could easily eat her former self

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. muticus and B. emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My A hentzi is in the middle of a molt right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My Acanthoscurria musculosa sling moulted earlier, still too small to accurately sex despite me actually being able to flatten out the exuvia this time around.

Waiting on my juvenile P. irminia (which stopped eating nearly a month ago), my juvie B. emilia and P. antinous both refused a meal today so they should be next after the irminia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1 inch B. albopilosum molted today and is now 1 3/8 inches. The body is also much darker, and you can clearly see the pinkish setae on it (meaning that it's the hobby form.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

My A gabelli ended a 2-month long seclusion today (it had sealed itself into its tunnels).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ledzeppelin

O. aureotibialis
C. cyneopubescens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

I guess the true B smithi (formerly annitha) juvenile I have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## patriotgator

My G. pulchripes molted for the 2nd time since March/April.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

P. irminia surprised me with a molt today!! Third molt in my care, time for rehouse #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antsman

GBB female molted three days after I got her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caseyface

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and an A. avicularia sling molted today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

Jacintha making a start on growing her leg back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ondottr

Not exactly my T, but my bf's C. lividus molted today! Probably explains why it hasn't eaten, made a burrow, or even really moved since he got it a couple weeks ago. I was worried about it. But it was probably just lethargic from premolt. Anyway I'm happy it had a good molt and maybe it will be less disappointing now haha. It looks awesome in its new clothes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

I woke up this morning to find my P. irminia had finally changed clothes, got her as a sling in October and she's close to 3" now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

_1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus




_
Managed to her this time round_ _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShrapnelShark

My very First Tarantula a Brachypelma Vagans Sling molted and appears a nice dark color now. She was 1/2 an inch and appears to be......a small bit bigger now but not much. Still Progress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eek

G. pulchripes...I wasnt expecting that when I peeked into her cave opening. That explains the not eating recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky

The double Avic I bought on Saturday already molted today. I only had it for 4 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

P. rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta

Saskia, my C. versicolor molted last night.

*note- I am only using a name because I have more than 1 of this species and want to differentiate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

B. emilia sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

From @ 1/8" to MM in 9 months K. brunnipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1/2 inch P. sazimai just molted, and is now 7/8 inch.


----------



## Flexzone

My female T. stirmi specimen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caseyface

C. versicolor and A. kolumbien both molted today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

H. mac molted sometime in the past 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi are on their backs right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

My teeny little O. Schioedtei sling moulted during the night, first time in my care, I really expected it to, so around 2 am I popped down to see, and yeah there it was white and clearly freshly moulted, saw it again this morning and the chitin is beginning to harden Whoop Whoop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

O. schioedtei sling #2 threw out a molt - they are close to 2" now and I'm beginning to suspect I have 2.1 as one seems to be a bit darker than the others. Might just be the light, though .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> My Grammostola iheringi and Theraphosa blondi are on their backs right now.


Terrible phone pics but you can make them out. Just. Both moulted successfully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

D. diamantinensis went last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta

My B. smithi or B. hamorii molted last night. I bought it from my usual, trusted guy at the reptile expo around the time that the Brachypelma genus revision paper came out. I have to clarify with him which one I have. At any rate, it molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Crypsidromus sp puriscal juvenile moulted today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny

My 0.1.0 sub adult Nhandu tripepii just finished up, cant wait to see just how much she has grown. Should be around 7"

edit;
She tossed out the molt today, so here is a comparison of last two molts which show a 3/4" growth last time. She should be over 7" easy 

Last molt 12/30/16 5.75"


Today's molt 06/01/17 6.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Monocentropus balfouri , could pick out one molt from the middle of the cricketbox.




(And maybe Ephebopus cyanognathus, because the legspan looked so much bigger just now, but I found no molt  . )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I just pulled two exuvia from my P cambridgei enclosure.

It has molted three times since I got it on 22 March.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## user 666

I found a C marshalli exuvia while feeding it today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan

mconnachan said:


> My teeny little O. Schioedtei sling moulted during the night, first time in my care, I really expected it to, so around 2 am I popped down to see, and yeah there it was white and clearly freshly moulted, saw it again thi morning and the chitin is beginning to harden Whoop Whoop.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here's a picture of the moult.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## mconnachan

KezyGLA said:


> _Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> View attachment 242200
> _


Will this Pampho have pink/purple colouration(on the carapace) when it matures, lovely sp.


----------



## aphono

Last night P. sazimai had a pad of new webbing laid horizontally and also vertically on one side. It was literally sitting upright on butt wit back on the new vertical web.  This morning molt was complete.. cannot believe how much they grow post molt.. sure seems literal doubling in size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShrapnelShark

After disappearing for several weeks today i saw a molt from my Lampropelma sp sat outside her hide for me to take. I havn't seen her at all though so who knows how much bigger she is. xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## user 666

My P regalis molted sometime recently. I found its exuvia after housing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus sling - I haven't seen the "new" spider in full yet, but I guess I should call it a juvi now.

Also A. huriana must have molted a few days ago because I found the molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Phormictopus sp. 'Dominican purple'




Dolichothele bolivianum hooked n booked. 



1.0.3 H. pulchripes



0.0.1 Harpactira sp. Danielskuil
0.0.4 Pterinochilus vorax
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus BCF Tete_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 4


----------



## CWilson1351

Was yesterday but G. pulchripes #1 

Looks like #'s 1 and 2 are males... Holding out hope for #3 to be female

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## CWilson1351

aphono said:


> Last night P. sazimai had a pad of new webbing laid horizontally and also vertically on one side. It was literally sitting upright on butt wit back on the new vertical web.  This morning molt was complete.. cannot believe how much they grow post molt.. sure seems literal doubling in size.


Really looking forward to the first molt in my care for mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

CWilson1351 said:


> Really looking forward to the first molt in my care for mine.


Not sure how it compares to other species in general, these molt out with a much bigger size difference than the other molters so far. (A. eutylenum, G. pulchripes, C. versicolor and B. baumgarteni).  They are also fast growers, they have molted twice in about two months.  Looking forward to your molt report  on this species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Lasiodora parahybana #'s 3, 5, 7 and 10 molted. Still unsexed till hopefully tomorrow.

Waiting EVER so patiently for my Grammostola pulchripes to molt...should be happening sometime in the next few days as he's darkened up A LOT and is a lot less active.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waski

nicodimus22 said:


> My 1/2 inch P. sazimai just molted, and is now 7/8 inch.


Wait. From 1-2inch to 7-8inch? Is ur spider on steroids?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## nicodimus22

Waski said:


> Wait. From 1-2inch to 7-8inch? Is ur spider on steroids?


It certainly was a big gain. I'm still surprised at how big it is now when I see it come out at night. It's a voracious eater too.


----------



## MrTwister

One H. sp large Colombia, and a D. pentaloris....whoop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

Ceratogyrus marshalli
Nhandu chromatus - expecting a MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

One of my Pamphobeteus nigricolors matured today

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Tiny K. brunnipes sling molted today. I swear it didn't grow at all!
Cute little OBT molted too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevinlowl

Both H. gigas, a few LPs, C. dyscolus blue, L. Giannisposatoi the past week or so and a P. regalis just yesterday. Now if only the pokie and Lyrognathus can throw their molts out so I can sex it, that'd be great. All slings so nothing spectacular. P. regalis gaining some good size and it's the fastest grower out of all of them. Molted three times since mid March. I am pleased.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351

P. fasciata just finished. Hoping to sneak in and get the dubia I offered yesterday and the fresh exuvia before it gets mangled again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Yesterday; H. sericea #1, N. incei olive, C. perezmilesi #1, E. sp Blue #2
Today; I hirsutum #2 to MM

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Squirt, my new _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (from @cold blood) molted within the last day or two. (It unsealed the entrance to its retreat today, and I can see the exuviae in there.)

I look forward to seeing how much it's grown and to seeing that ravenous post-molt feeding response.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## user 666

My G pulchripes left its exuvia on the surface this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My P. antinous moulted today.

My B. emilia that I thought had started her pre-moult fast decided she wanted to eat yesterday so it'll be a little while longer before she changes clothes. 

My P. cambridgei, A. variegata, E. cyanognathus and my female C. versicolor have all gone into pre-moult.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waski

Could people start posting pictures of their freshly molted T's? As for some people, including me this is one the of forum thread i like to visit and be amazed by most of the Tarantulas/Birdeaters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

Waski said:


> Could people start posting pictures of their freshly molted T's? As for some people, including me this is one the of forum thread i like to visit and be amazed by most of the Tarantulas/Birdeaters


The truth is that right after a molt, tarantulas look very pale and leggy. It's not a good look. It isn't until their bodies harden up (and they get some food/water) that they look like you'd expect.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Waski said:


> Could people start posting pictures of their freshly molted T's? As for some people, including me this is one the of forum thread i like to visit and be amazed by most of the Tarantulas/Birdeaters


To be fair, this is pretty much just to say who moulted on a particular day. 

A lot of us tend to post pics to the gallery once they've hardened up, come out of hiding or eaten enough to not look anorexic af.

But anyway, as per your request, a few recent ones:

Juvenile female P. irminia.
View media item 41495
Juvenile female C. cyaneopubescens
View media item 41437
A. musculosa sling
View media item 41367

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## user 666

My S calceatum molted recently. I found the exuvia while rehousing the T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dannibal Lecter

Buzz, my Aphonopelma seemanni flipped over mid-afternoon and is just about out of its old exoskeleton.  Bought it at my first expo last fall.  It was a cheap 3" specimen, glances at the ventral side have me thinking female, hope to snag the molt to confirm.

Update:  male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nixphat

Found my (suspect) B vagans sling molt at the entrance of its hide. No clue on current size, but will edit in a bit with a comparison to last molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

WC Aphonopelma anax is now a beautiful mature male.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

I just randomly checked on my suspect male P. cambridgei and found him sat at the entrance of his web tube with an exuvia underneath him, wasn't expecting him to moult for a while yet (he ate last week, I only had him marked as pre-moult because he sealed himself in a couple of days ago).
He legged it out of his web tube and onto the cork bark when I hooked the exuvia out to try to sex it and he looks huge compared to before, the exuvia was a bit ripped up but I couldn't make out a flap on the remains, he looks male ventrally (assuming the dot method is reliable for this species), may just wait for the next moult to be 100% certain.

Got a pic seeing as it's one of the rare occasions that I've actually seen him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## grayzone

Y diversipes female molting while we speak... been cohabbed with a MM 3 DAYS NOW too. 
She only molted 2 months ago, so im assuming his presence may have triggered another to increase fertility?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## kevinlowl

Woke up to find that my tiny versicolor sling has molted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leila

My A. avicularia molted this evening!!  As soon as it comes out of hiding, I will snap some photos!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

N tripepii molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I just found 3 exuvia for my H gabonensis. I've only had it since December, and it has molted between 3 and 5 times (I'm not sure I  didn't double count the exuvia).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AntlerAlchemist

My A. Chalcodes is flipped on her back right now! This my first molt, so I'm nervous! I hope she comes out in one piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile male Phormictopus cancerides is still on his back.  Blue phase over. Bronze is where it's at!
Little N. incei molted too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

My little N. chromatus sling surprised me with a molt at midnight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

After what seemed like eternity my sub-adult female Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Venom1080

P ornata, now a 5" female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

First of my three Cyriopagopus sp "Hati Hati" molted in the last day or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## patriotgator

My Brachypelma vagans and hamorri both molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

C. versicolor. Saw it flipped over. Maybe 45 mins later it was already mostly out, just the leg tips in exuvia. That was fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

My C. versicolor molted yesterday. It's officially due for a rehouse once it hardens up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Ceratogyrus darling #1 molted a week ago. I can still see the molt in the underground tunnel- hopefully it will be removed at some point.

Augacephalus ezendami #2 left a mangled molt topside.

Neoholothele incei "gold" #2

Brachypelma emilia finally molted. I'd been waiting for a while. I've got a couple other spiders I expect to molt sometime in the near future, hopefully this will start a trend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

Chilobrachys sp. electric blue #1 went sometime in the past few days, and looks like #2 is very close as well! I'm hoping this is the molt where they finally start showing some blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. cancerides molted sometime this evening. Had to be between the hours of 3 pm and 9 pm. That makes two molts in my collection this week, now just waiting on my G. pulchripes to molt now (it is in heavy premolt right now).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sleeper

My P. murinus molted a couple of hours ago to about 2.25 inches. Also my 1 inch B. baumgarteni is pushing out right now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hysterocrates gigas sling molted. So cute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351

G. pulchripes #3 molted. Haven't tried sexing yet. Kinda afraid I ended up with 3 males

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## user 666

My little-seen L nigerimum has molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

2 of the 3 violaceopes slings I picked up a couple weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

I just found an M robustum exuvia at the entrance to its burrow.

It's a dainty little thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Looks like my Pamphobeteus sp machalla matured last night

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

The warmer weather last week triggered some molts during the last couple of days: 

Y. diversipes sling #3: molted hanging from the lid !?!?! Maybe it had a look at the Phylliums on the next shelf and decided to copy them?? It just fell a few mm into it's hammock when it was out, so no harm done.
B. albiceps juvenile, now subadult male, molted right side up - he really had me worried there, but the molt went off without a hitch.
What is it with all those weird molting positions ?

Anyway, my double Avic molted too, and just the way a spider is supposed to - good tarantula .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MGery92

Yesterday, my _B. emilia_ (looks like it is a female ) and_ B. albopilosum _#1 (looks like it is a male ) molted. Today, _D. diamantinensis _molted in its little web-castle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1.0 P. rufilata tossed out a molt in pieces. 
She should be over 6" now cant wait to get a good look at the new dress

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma sling 1 of 2 is molting as I type this! Good luck buddy!

EDIT: Molt was a success!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## volcanopele

Over the weekend, I had a string of molts:

1.0 Lasiodora parahybana
1.0 Lasiodora itabunae (actually unsexed before this molt, but it managed to shed without shredding the most important part of the molt, unfortunately, now I know I'm 2 for 7  So now "Rhaella" will now be known as "Aerys"
0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes (about time Cersei molted, she's been in premolt for almost a month and a half)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Devin B

My b. Hamorii just molted upright.  Don't worry everything went well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono

H. pulchripes within the last few days. Normally is out in the open but the last few days just did not see it even once.  This morning it was out in the open, a good bit bigger. Legs are super shiny. 

C. versicolor(mentioned here the other day) has been moving its exuviae back and forth in its tunnel..  apparently trying to throw it out and not succeeding yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

_Linothele megatheloides_ and my big female _Phormictopus cancerides.




P. cancerides _grew her missing pedipalp back.  Molt measured 6" so she's probably getting close to 7" now.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020

My Acanthoscurria geniculata molted today. I figured it was coming when she didnt take the cricket i put in there. She's almost an inch now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Young female B. albiceps and tiny Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets

My 1/4 inch N. chromatus molted today which was very unexpected. As for my 1/2 inch G. pulchripes, I couldn't tell you whether it actually molted today or if it just dug up and pushed out it's old molt. If I didn't see the molts, I wouldn't even know either of them molted. They look 100% the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster

LP is molting as I type this post! Definitely needs a rehouse next week

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anoplogaster

Almost out!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My Eucratoscelus pachypus slings had it's 1st moult in my care

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

The smaller of my two L parahybana molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

My H sanguiniceps survivor molted again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Leila

As promised a week ago, here is a photo of my recently molted A. avic, Yeva!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My N. tripepii molted last evening, and is now 2 1/4 inches.

I was also able to get the molt while it was fresh, and get a clear shot of it. Male!

He has been named Charles Barkley.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## user 666

My smaller A hentzi molted recently.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aphono

B. baumgarteni today! Barely any premolt signals- slightly darkish, abdomen started to be noticeably shiny yesterday.  Hoping to see first hint of leg color..  but I can wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones0911

My juvenile x *immanis* moltd and my  H maculata sling molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono

Checked on the newly molted baumgarteni and noticed the GBB sling next door was sitting with legs stretched all out a bit oddly... hmm, that's kinda too many legs? Ah! it molted?!  You guys weren't kidding about their color changes,  it has the most beautiful golden tint to the carapace and the red on abdomen much more intense red now..  also a bigger growth spurt than previous molts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes molted last night. Woke up to some bright blue toes peeking out! Hopefully I'll be able to sex the molt later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My P sazimai sling molted and left the exuvia squashed in a corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

One of my P tigrinawesselli molted just a few days after being rehoused.

A good omen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

My S kovakiri molted at some point in the recent past, but I don't know when.

The thing about S kovakiri is that they are obligate burrowers.  I got one a few months back and I don't think I saw anything other than the tips of its toes. 

The only reason I saw it today was that I decided I was going to rehouse it whether it was ready or not, so I stripped the enclosure bit by bit until I found the T. I also found its exuvia, buried in the bottom of a burrow.

It had outgrown its enclosure, big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My B klaasi sling just finished up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

My AF M. robustum molted, but I have no clue when. She lives deep in her burrow and I think I haven't seen her for a year or so. Today I shone a flashlight through the sides to check on her and I can actually see a molt pushed to the side. Guess I should start feeding her again. I also think I will rehouse her again - I got an XXXL Kritter Keeper for her. She needs more space so she can make a more elaborate burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

Doing my weekend round of feedings this morning.  Found a molt in my 0.1 _Tapinauchenius sp._ Caribbean Diamond's ("Caicos") enclosure so she molted in the last 2 or 3 days.  Should be ~3.5" right now.  I'm pretty sure my 0.1 _Avicularia metallica ("Daenerys")_ is molting as I type this, but it's hard to see into her web cocoon.  Should be 5" this molt. She's been in pre-molt for over a month so it's good to see her finally get on with it!  I've only had her for a month and a half and for nearly all that time, she's been sealed off in her web cocoon.

Since I last posted on Monday, my _P. metallica_ sling ("Eiffel") molted.  Fiesty little guy or gal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

Bad pic..  practicing with uploading and inserting pictures on this forum and wanted to show off.  Absolutely loving the gold carapace and color/patterning overall! exuvia to the right.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia purpurea sling to 4i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

_*B. albiceps




*_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AshS

My A.genic molted yesterday. 
Took this a couple of days ago...


Looked about ready to pop.
Found this last night...


So I set up the time laps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia braunshauseni sling just finished moulting and it looks like it's got some colour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

Very cool coincidence..  took pictures and uploaded pictures to AB for the first time yesterday.  One of the pictures was of a G. pulchripes in obvious premolt. The very same day it molted!   Here are the before and after pictures taken on the same day:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

Pulled a good few skins today




0.1 B. klaasi
0.1 B. Baumgarteni
0.1 H. himalayana #9 (just sexed)
2.0 Hati Hati juv (just sexed)
0.1 Theraphosinae sp. panama
0.1 Mated P. miranda 
0.1 Megaphobema mesomales
0.1 Phormictopus auratus
0.1 Thrixopelma cyaneolum (just sexed)
0.1 Dolichothele diamantinensis

1xAmi sp. panama #2
2x Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1x Ceratogyrus sp Mozambique
1x Pamphobeteus sp. south ecuador 2
1x Poecilotheria lowland
1x Psalmopoeus victori
2x Harpactira chrysogaster
2x Harpactira namaquensis
2x Harpactira sp danielskuil
3x Harpactira pulchripes
1x Holothele sericea
2x Lyrognathus giannisposatoi
1x Pterinichilus murinus DCF
3x Pterinochilus murinus tete BCF
2x Harpactira baviana
1x Omothymus schioedtei
1x Cyriopagopus minax
4x Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati

.. its been a long day in the T room

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Stormsky

Woke up this morning to my first tarantula, a B. hamorii, just finishing a molt. I've been waiting over a month for this.
Then a few hours ago my second tarantula, a C. cyaneopubescens, also started to molt and finished a little bit ago, though I only have pictures of the B. hamorii right now.













B. Hamorii molting



__ Stormsky
__ Jun 18, 2017


















B. hamorii freshly molted



__ Stormsky
__ Jun 18, 2017
__ 1

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Little female T. gigas molted recently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My P. pulcher male moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

AF Nicaraguan B. albopilosum flipped today. That sure explains her complete disinterest in the male I had for her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

L. parahybana molted yesterday. Rough estimate is that she's now about 6". 

OBT also finally came out of hiding last week. Legs look longer than before but haven't seen her completely (buried for 2 months).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Woke up to find my Avicularia variegata has changed clothes, I'll bang up some pics once she's hardened up and had a meal or two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## user 666

My recently acquired A sp. "Jalisco" is molting right now.


----------



## johnny quango

My Pamphobeteus sp mascara juvenile male moulted tonight that's 1 closer to meeting his girlfriend


----------



## grayzone

Just noticed my 2" female P metallica finally molted. Still nice and see through. Hope her colors finally start showing better

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Sleeper

Had my B. auratum, E. cyanognathus, P. regalis, P. rufilata, and P. tigrinawesseli all molt over the last couple of days.


----------



## mconnachan

My Ch. Dyscolus sp. blue, molted unexpectedly last night, 1cm sling, will up-date with a picture once it's hardened up and eaten a roach or two.


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" molted today.


----------



## grayzone

One of my juvenile female O schioedtei molted today and to my relief finally pulled ahead of my juvenile male size wise. She is now near 4"- 4.25" dls. 

The "money shot" is kind of blurry, as her spermatheca is still tiny, but it was fairly easy to see by naked eye at this point.  I highlighted the good stuff!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

So far 4 of my nine Selenocosmia peerboomi ewls molted to 1st instar!
P. ornata as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

My mystery Brachypelma molted. She was a freebie labeled 'vagans' but she had a light carapace, making her look more like a verdezi or kahlenbergi, but now she's changed colors and looks more like a vagans . Maybe a vagans/schroederi hybrid, since schroederi changes color with the maturing molt? I think Mystery is MF now.

Also, my 1.0 LP is on his back. My bet is he will be MM later on.


----------



## johnny quango

My cyclosternum schmardae sling moulted and still looks like an alien face hugger. The bonus though after 5 months of pre moult my juvenile Thrixopelma lagunas moulted and looks beautiful

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Moonohol

My big girl (L. difficilis) molted this morning. Can't wait to see just how much size she gained!!


----------



## keks

Avicularia geroldi finally molted this night, but I only can see two shadows in the thick webbing.


----------



## KezyGLA

1x Euathlus sp. 'crema costera'



3x Pterinochilus murinus DCF Kigoma
1x Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## boina

boina said:


> Also, my 1.0 LP is on his back. My bet is he will be MM later on.


Yep, MM. He's about 8" now, maybe 8.5 when fully streched out. Pretty big, but not enormously so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Been a busy last few days....Adult female Grammostola porteri, Acanthogonatus franki slings #1&2, Caribena versicolor sling #4, Thrixopelma sp "Black slings #1,2 & 4, Ephebopus cyanognathus sling #1, and Grammostola rosea juvie #5
Also a suspect adult female Aphonopelma "Carlsbad Green"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

my P cancerides, Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black, and the larger of my two L parahybana molted recently.


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> 1x Euathlus sp. 'crema costera'
> View attachment 244002
> 
> 
> 3x Pterinochilus murinus DCF Kigoma
> 1x Encyocratella olivacea


I've never heard of this one, but it sounds like a coffee variant.

Anyway, my E. olivacea has molted... sometime... I found a molt and a spider VERY ready to take a roach.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

My H. laticeps #1, C. minax #2, C. dyscolus sp. blue, all molted within 2 days of each other.


----------



## aphono

Second G. pulchripes sling molted within last few days. This one seems to show a pattern of 100%, totally hiding itself out of sight for a couple weeks before showing itself again.. it accidentally showed new clothes in a visible part of burrow system.

GBB apparently now a juvenile.. for this molt, it tucked itself well hidden in a corner with extra webbing. Could only see a shadow of it at best.   Caught it very briefly in the open yesterday. Legs a lot darker and abdomen seemed to have lost the tiger striping..


----------



## keks

Ybyrapora diversipes molted. 
Y. diversipes and Avicularia geroldi neither put their molt out of the web by themselves, nor let ME take the molt out of the web!! Such egoists  .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

2x Harpactira sp.  graaff
1x Omothymus violaceopes 
1x Encyocratella olivacea 
1x Sericopelma sp. boquete 
0.1 Nhandu tripepii 
0.1 Harpactira cafreriana 
1.0 Phormictopus auratus
0.1 Pterinochilus murinus TCF
0.1 Pterinochilus murinus Usambara


2x murinus 


Usambara


Tripepii 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Auratus
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Sericopelma

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ghost56

My big 0.1 B. albo "Nicaraguan" I got from @Casey K is currently on her back. If she gains any size off this molt, she'll be pretty big.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Casey K

Ghost56 said:


> My big 0.1 B. albo "Nicaraguan" I got from @Casey K is currently on her back. If she gains any size off this molt, she'll be pretty big.


Oh I'd love to see a pic post molt!  She's gonna be beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56

Casey K said:


> Oh I'd love to see a pic post molt!  She's gonna be beautiful!


Ya, I can't wait. I've got my phone setup doing a time lapse, hopefully that comes out alright. I'm still surprised she's molting already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

Another molt from my P. ornata! I go to rehouse it today...... set up the new home, plug the drain in the tub, pop open the old jar, pull out the ball of webbing and substrate, and find a molt hanging by it. At the bottom, a freshly molted T huddled in the corner. Guess I'll have to wait a few days for the rehouse.... haha!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Squeeky bum time. Brachypelma hamorii.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Phoenix, the smaller of my 2 C. versicolor juveniles moulted last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> Squeeky bum time. Brachypelma hamorii.


Phew.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ghost56

Ghost56 said:


> My big 0.1 B. albo "Nicaraguan" I got from @Casey K is currently on her back. If she gains any size off this molt, she'll be pretty big.





Time lapse was a no go. She decided to just at chill on her back for 5 hours before popping her carapace. After that though, she was out in an hour.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm1028

My M. Balfouri molted today but it's still too small to sex.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Tapi Tube (T. gigas) molted - boy, those legs are long. Unfortunately I can't get at the molt, so I still have to hope that the seller was right and she's female.

Lampropelma sp. Borneo black threw out a molt - nothing to see of the spider, though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moonohol

Chilobrachys sp. electric blue sling #2 molted today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

P. sazimai #1 just molted this morning. Went from 1 inch to 1 and 1/4 inches. The molt was torn in the area I needed to look at to sex it, so no idea of the gender yet.


----------



## scott308

Recently, I have found molts from my Psalmopoeus irminia, Nhandu tripepii, and Pterinopelma sazimai sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

E. uatuman female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

Recently-Adult G rosea. Premolt personality-out and about, non-confrontational.....seems postmolt personality-likes to hide, and aggressive when making an appearance for a feed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShrapnelShark

Not long after Finding my very small prolly 1/3 an inch Red Rump's molt it molted again after a single feeding.Still small but gaining very nice coloring despite that.
Other than that my two Lasiodora Parahybanas appear to be competing with eachother on molting and size. Molting not far from one another recently.
and i found a molt just a few days ago from my Chilobrachys fimbriatus 1 inch sling,now a bit bigger. First molt since i got this very nice looking sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

_P.cambridgei_ adult female and _N.coloratovillosus_ juvi male.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 Pamphobeteus insignis
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1 Phormictopus sp. green (gold carapace)
1x Poecilotheria rufilata
1x Omothymus violaceopes
1x Thrixopelma cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

My _E. rufescens_ molted today and it was a disaster  Being an ephebopus she had dug out tunnels down at the bottom of her deli cup and one of them had collapsed around her while she was molting. Several limbs were stuck and she ended up loosing three legs and a palp  Luckily her fangs are intact so she can eat and regenerate. Still a heartbreak though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 6


----------



## z32upgrader

B. hamorii A. hentzi B. emilia and my big female P. miranda.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshDM020

My GBB molted earlier, but with a complication. Nothing life-threatening, he still has his fangs, but he lost a leg. Which i found part of stuck in the exuviae.












Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



__ JoshDM020
__ Jun 28, 2017
__ 1



						Freshly molted, but SOMEthing went weird and he lost a leg. More pictures with details to be added.
					



 Freshly molted, had yet to remove exuviae or even notice missing leg until i went back to estimate size (my best guess is now almost 2 inches). This is only the second time he's molted in my care and I'm curious as to whether or not this could be something caused by excess humidity. There was an incident that led to all of his water being spilled onto the substrate.












GBB exuviae with a twist



__ JoshDM020
__ Jun 28, 2017



						If you look at the first left leg, you can see the leg stuck in it. I was able to remove what...
					



 Exuviae with a piece of leg stuck in first left leg. I removed what was left in it relatively easily. So why couldnt he?












GBB mystery molt issue #2



__ JoshDM020
__ Jun 28, 2017
__ 5



						I was able to pull the bit of leg from the exuviae. I did so to see how much was in there. His...
					



 the piece i pulled out, including "toe" which is much shorter than the rest of his legs now are. Which makes me wonder, did the rest come out and break off because the air was too humid and it caused a "wet" molt and he self amputated the rest? Or was the growth of that leg simply stunted somehow and he knew it would be useless so he just ditched it? I dont really expect answers, im not worried about him. If someone has any further musings on my theories, i would be very interested in hearing them, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

One of my 2 Psalmopoeus irminia molted. They both still live in their small tube, but it kicked the molt out ^^. I am curious how long it takes that they move out of this tubes . The second one I can't see, I hope it is well ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

JoshDM020 said:


> Which makes me wonder, did the rest come out and break off because the air was too humid and it caused a "wet" molt and he self amputated the rest? Or was the growth of that leg simply stunted somehow and he knew it would be useless so he just ditched it? I dont really expect answers, im not worried about him. If someone has any further musings on my theories, i would be very interested in hearing them, though.


I think it is usually the other way around, that a molt can have complications if the air is not humid enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

ThisMeansWAR said:


> I think it is usually the other way around, that a molt can have complications if the air is not humid enough.


Yes, but this is a relatively arid species, so wouldnt it be possible that humidity it isnt designed to be around might cause complication?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

This week I've had 3 of my H. laticeps molt, 1 x C. dyscolus sp. blue., 2 x C. minax. all molted well, no missing limbs thank goodness. it's that time of year when their metabolism is higher than usual....all eating well, never refusing a meal for over 2 weeks. Still waiting on my B. albopilosum slings molting, I got these a couple of weeks before the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Had my first ever shed today! Feeling proud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost56

Female P. irminia sling/juvie molted sometime today. My mystery sling/suspect lasiodora is super black and shiny too. I'd say it'll molt tomorrow sometime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1 Pamphobeteus sp "Machala"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Neoholothele incei.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

My OBT has molted! I haven't found the molt, but it was out and about yesterday looking bigger and shiny and very orange, and obviously trying to tell me it wants food. Very skittish, but no threat posture - I'm disappointed .

Thrixopelma cyaneolum #16 and 17 (I'm keeping the old numbers as to not confuse my records, but I only have 6 slings left).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

boina said:


> My OBT has molted! I haven't found the molt, but it was out and about yesterday looking bigger and shiny and very orange, and obviously trying to tell me it wants food. Very skittish, but no threat posture - I'm disappointed .


When it's ready, it will show you that its fangs are black with a nice threat pose.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## grayzone

Woke to find my juvie male schioedtei molted   its a battle trying to keep these females ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi male molted. Still immature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

Came home to find my young ornata molted and is now around  2.75".
99.99% positive female, but the molt was unsexable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Delphina, my AF L. difficilis - the molt is pretty exactly 7", but I don't think she gained much in size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

After waiting 10 months my 1" Eupalaestrus weijenberghi sling moulted and it's gain virtually no size. This genus make Brachys look fast growing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

johnny quango said:


> After waiting 10 months my 1" Eupalaestrus weijenberghi sling moulted and it's gain virtually no size. This genus make Brachys look fast growing


You should name it Peter Pan, because it never wants to grow up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johnny quango

Ungoliant said:


> You should name it Peter Pan, because it never wants to grow up.


It's a good job it'll be worth it in the end


----------



## Ellenantula

Which of mine moulted today??????

Not a single one.  I have forgotten what a moult feels like now mine are all grown up.
I need a sling.  Seriously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## 0311usmc

Woke up this morning and noticed my female GBB molted. She is now about 3.5 inches. Another 2 weeks she will be a dubai roach eating machine again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My G. pulchra sling/juvie is molting right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Just found my G. iheringi on her back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

Just came in to see my juvie suspect male L violaceopes molted.  Ive been on a molt streak lately.
Gotta love climate changes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## user 666

My A geniculata molted recently.

It went from tiny to very small.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Lampropelma sp "Borneo black" molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Mileena, the larger of my C. versicolor juvies changed clothes some time this morning, can't wait to see how she looks when hardened up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boina

p. rufilata slings #2 and #3 and T. cyaneolum #21. Also the Phormingochilus sp. rufus obviously molted last week. And I pulled two molts out of the M. balfouri box (group of three). Yep, it's summer alright.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Misty Day

_Brachypelma emilia_ just gave me a heart attack with this sight. Didn't even know she was in premolt, this girl grows fast! Last molted just 53 days ago.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## scott308

Ceratogyrus darlingi #2
Monocentropus balfouri is on its back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

My G. Pulchra molted on 6/29 and has gained at least an inch. I got this little one in January and it's molted every 2 months almost down to the day. It was 1" DLS when I got it.

Here are some pics of my G. Pulchra before this molt and after.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My C. huahini is currently on its back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

Woke this morning to see that my little A. geroldi molted overnight. Long pre-molt for this one compared to what I'm used to. Had not eaten in close to a month. Very excited to see how her (hopefully) colors are coming along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My 1 and 1/4 inch Lasiodora klugi molted last evening, and is now 1 and 3/4 inches. Big gain!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Carla, the AF L. klugi:





I think she even gained a bit in size , although she still looks fat

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## johnny quango

My B schroederi juvenile moulted today and it's a girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Thrixopelma sp cajamarca moulted in the night it's her 1st moult since 23rd june 2015 all looks to have gone well and she looks stunning

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## aphono

A. eutylenum sling molted today!  Last molt was May 24.   Very happy it's growing at a decent pace, since it's a very slow growing species.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. fasciata and B. vagans.


----------



## AmberDawnDays

My GBB molted 2 days ago. I was able to actually sit and watch it for most of its molt, which was pretty cool. I have caught a few Ts molting before, but I've never been able to sit and watch for any length of time. I think this one might be around 2" DLS now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spotropaicsav

Welllllll.....felt like I did when I woke up this am ha! In actuality, our  G rosea did in the night, still hiding though so no good pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FinnMosin

This one did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma emilia and Avicularia purpurea molted today.
Orphnaecus sp "blue" is almost done.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## PidderPeets

My Grammostola pulchripes sling molted a little earlier today. I thought it had the molt stuck to the bottom of it, but apparently it's just deliberately and maliciously ripping it to shreds so I have no chance of even trying to figure out the sex. Thanks little buddy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia sp colombia moulted today and its got some adult colouring

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moonohol

Ybyrapora diversipes molted last night! A great bday present.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Moonohol said:


> Ybyrapora diversipes molted last night! A great bday present.


Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

@z32upgrader That's a cool pic you posted. I love it!


----------



## Moonohol

AmberDawnDays said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Omothymus schioedtei sling #1 and Thrixopelma cyaneolum #10. I really need to rehouse the schioedtei.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets

My LP probably just reached the 2 inch mark 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Unfortunately I don't think I got any pictures of the exuvium that are good enough to post on here for sexing. Still gonna try though

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

AF Lampropelma nigerrimum 
AF Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati
AF Pterinochilus murinus Usambara
AF Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JoshDM020

Acanthoscurria geniculata sling molted some time last night. Shes packin on some siiiize!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## scott308

Poecilotheria Miranda sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Monocentropus balfouri male molted and is still immature.
P. murinus, N. incei, S. calceatum molted too.
P. vittata got stuck and I had to help him out.  He's pretty rough, but alive and still feisty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jones0911

My P platyomma recently molted, can anyone tell me what gender this is or is it too soon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Jones0911 said:


> My P platyomma recently molted, can anyone tell me what gender this is or is it too soon?


Hard to tell from those photos but looks female to me. Post a clearer photo in the gallery


----------



## nicodimus22

Two molts today.

1) B. albopilosum #1 - it's a boy! Now 1 and 3/4 inches. Named him Curly Fries.
2) P. sazimai #2 - too small to tell

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

And the molting party rages on for another night.  
P. murinus now a mature male, S. calceatum and L. difficilis are about to pop their tops. 
Cyriopagopus sp "Hati Hati" tossed out a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

My A. geniculata molted this morning, took about 2-3 hours from flipping onto its back then flipping back onto its feet - all went smoothly, nothing untoward to report. Just had a check on the big guy/gal and s/he's looking well. I'll up-date size, sex, when I can open the enclosure without disturbing her/him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My N incei juvenile moulted to lift a little bit of gloom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flexzone

0.1 _*Brachypelma boehmei




*_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 4


----------



## z32upgrader

GBB is about to start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJW

My B. hamorii, my first ever T, molted for the first time with me today! It's around ~2.8" now from 2.3" before.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Caught a spoder in the bathroom, fed it some roach nymphs for teh lulz, checked on my spoders and found N. chromatus had flipped, she ate 5 days ago so I wasn't expecting a moult from her just yet even though she's due one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KezyGLA

A few from tonight

_0.1 Chaetopelma olivaceum


0.1 Monocentropus lambertoni 


0.1 Thrixopelma cyaneolum 


_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## sdsnybny

P. scrofa juvenile sexed female, T. sp Columbia sling sexed male, and T. sp violaceus sling sexed female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Heteroscodra maculata finally molted. She looks amazing!
Small female Lasiodora parahybana molted as well as a tiny Aphonopelma marxi.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Euathlus sp red just finished moulting, she was only 9 days short of 2 years since her last moult

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma eutylenum sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

B. boehmei 1 and 1/4 inch sling molted just now. It's a boy! 

View media item 42317

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

3"+ P. muticus just finished up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phases

My lil GBB molted today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nixphat

My GBB molted as well today! Went from ~1.25 to ~1.75 inches or so.. A little hard to tell as it just happened this morning, but super excited! Wasn't expecting it for another week or so. Now I just have a fasting C versicolor, B vagans, and G porteri that I'm waiting on  I figure I'll spare you all the potato shots, but it happened!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phases

Actually I think my chevron did too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

E. sp Blue adult female, T. violaceus sling #2, and G. rosea sling #13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I noticed five days ago that my 1.75" _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ was turning dark. It had also stopped attacking everything as food while I was doing cage maintenance.


Well, a few hours ago, it made a molting hammock and then flipped right over and got down to business. Everything went smoothly, and in less than three hours, it was out.

It looks like it grew _a lot_ with this molt! Its legs look freakishly long when compared to before. I look forward to seeing how much it has grown when it flips back over.

As soon as I can safely extract the exuviae, I am also hoping to be able to determine the sex. (I accidentally tore the previous exuviae in just the wrong place.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Just checked on my l.parahybana and caught one of them in the act,  I am sure that the other is molting in her burrow as well they usually go close together if she hasn't done so already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My female Chilobrachys fimbriatus has moulted sometime today. And she'd put her skin (apart from the abdomen) right near the entrance to one of her entrances. Which was nice.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## StoneandShadows

My P. cambridgei  molted right in front of me today! First one I've got to see in person, second molt ever for me after my B. vagans sling.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile female  M robustum moulted while I was at work today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma chalcodes sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

One of my favourites moulted. 

_0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Ho Chi Minh'



_
She wasnt happy when I removed her exuviae

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## scott308

Augacephalus ezendami #1
Megaphobema robustum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

LP sub adult female and P. cambridgei juvie #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan

0.0.2. C. _minax,_ both molted within an hour of each other. from 2cm - 3.5cm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

_*Brachypelma emilia- Female




*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 5


----------



## PanzoN88

Female A. geniculata molted two nights ago 5" DLS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

KezyGLA said:


> She wasnt happy when I removed her exuviae


"I wasn't done hugging myself!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## nicodimus22

B. albopilosum #2 sling molted last night and went from 3/4 inch to 1 and 1/4 inches. Big gain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

mconnachan said:


> 0.0.2. C. _minax,_ both molted within an hour of each other. from 2cm - 3.5cm.


Haha just found another molt from # 2 so that's 4 molts from 3 C. minax in a week, now that's some molting speed, I'm planning on rehousing them very soon....maybe quicker than I thought.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phases

mconnachan said:


> Haha just found another molt from # 2 so that's 4 molts from 3 C. minax in a week, now that's some molting speed, I'm planning on rehousing them very soon....maybe quicker than I thought.


Four in a week??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

Phases said:


> Four in a week??


Yep 4 molts from 3 C. minax within 7 days, #2 has molted twice in a week, so yes 4....blooming fast growers, they'll need their own extension at this rate....lol


----------



## boina

Poecilotheria ornata - the one (of three) I suspected to be female. I haven't managed to straighten out tho molt yet but with those brilliant and contrasting colors - must be female .

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79

My little Pamphobeteus antinous is on her back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> My little Pamphobeteus antinous is on her back.


Done and dusted. She looks like she's put a fair bit of size on.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CWilson1351

P. sazimai finally ended what has been a very long pre-molt in my limited experience. She has looked ready to pop for close to 2 months.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## z32upgrader

T. plumipes molted sometime in the recent past.  Spotted her larger and skinnier self on the wall of her container. 2nd A. purpurea molted and my male P. metallica is looking like he's about to mature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

P. cambridgei juvi #2 female , P. metallica 2" sling female , and Avicularia sp "Blue Velvet" adult female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nixphat

Our suspect B vagans, Frankie, molted for the third time in our care today! Very happy that all went well, I actually got to watch the whole thing  Took from about 2:50 - 4:10 pm today, I imagine she is something around the 1.5" mark. Camera takes horrible, horrible potato pics, but here's a reference of her growth so far (in terms of her previous sheds) -- I still don't know what I'm going to do with them yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Just checked on my P. subfusca lowland and found an exuvia, still too small to sex atm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

Big 6.5" P regalis. Probably about 7" now. 
P stirata molted a few weeks back, probably a little over 7" now. 
N. incei should molt any day now, same with the C laeta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

z32upgrader said:


> T. plumipes molted sometime in the recent past.  Spotted her larger and skinnier self on the wall of her container. 2nd A. purpurea molted and my male P. metallica is looking like he's about to mature.


Whoops! P. met is actually a girl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PidderPeets

My juvie male N. chromatus just surprised me with a molt. Went over to look at him just in time to see him in a nerve wracking deathcurl-esque post molt stretch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

G. pulchra #2:



aaaand:




I had looked at the molt before this and was convinced it was a boy... well, not quite.
So it seems I've got 3 out of 3 females out of my pulchras - although I'm not absolutely sure on the last one.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> G. pulchra #2:
> View attachment 246105
> 
> 
> aaaand:
> 
> View attachment 246106
> 
> 
> I had looked at the molt before this and was convinced it was a boy... well, not quite.
> So it seems I've got 3 out of 3 females out of my pulchras - although I'm not absolutely sure on the last one.


QUICK!!!! go buy a lotto ticket LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## starnaito

My 2" G. pulchripes molted yesterday. Got the molt out this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Came home to a molted Avicularia avicularia. Measured the old exuviae and it was 2.75". So shes definitely in the 3" range, now, she looks to have grown quite a bit. Ive been waiting for this for a few weeks now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny

My sub adult female H. pulchripes molted, totally unexpected. :0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

Caribena versicolor molted, it has an unbelievable blue color now, sadly the web is too thick, I can't get a pic. . I am curious if it is still such a hysterical one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

keks said:


> Caribena versicolor molted, it has an unbelievable blue color now, sadly the web is too thick, I can't get a pic. . I am curious if it is still such a hysterical one.


Psssst: hysterical heißt NICHT "hysterisch", es bedeuted "überaus komisch" ... typisch deutscher Fehler .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

My G. iheringi is on her back!!! I wasn't expecting that at all. She molted last time only 7 months ago and I had thought her to be adult with her last molt, but I guess I was wrong. She hadn't flicked a single hair, too. And I had been wondering why she was so sluggish and didn't take food... Sometimes the most obvious explanation really is the right one .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## keks

boina said:


> Psssst: hysterical heißt NICHT "hysterisch", es bedeuted "überaus komisch" ... typisch deutscher Fehler .


Das ist dann ein dict.cc - Fehler: https://www.dict.cc/?s=hysterisch ! Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

keks said:


> Das ist dann ein dict.cc - Fehler: https://www.dict.cc/?s=hysterisch ! Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis .


Offensichtlich beides http://www.dictionary.com/browse/hysterical?s=t . Sorry ich kannte es nur als #6

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## volcanopele

My Poecilotheria smithi juvenile molted the other day and threw its molt out from its fortress of solitude last night.  I should note that this is the first time I’ve ever seen any of my spiders throw out a molt from its hide or burrow.  I still have no idea what you all are talking about with your tidy spiders.  Mine are all slobs.

Anyways, looks like “Zelda" has a DLS of 4 inches. And i was finally able to sex it from a molt. I didn’t do a great job at unfolding this one, but i don’t see sex parts, so I’m about 90% sure it’s a male. Which means that I have the worst luck.  Of those sexed via molt, I am now 2 for 9.  If you include two more that we’re sexed here via ventral sexing, I am 3 for 11 (3 females, 8 males).  I have females that I bought already sexed, so that does improve my collection to 9 females and 9 males (bought an LK as a male).

My local pet shop has more P. smithi’s so I’m considering getting another in hopes that it’s a female.  Will name it Link just to keep things confusing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

volcanopele said:


> Anyways, looks like “Zelda" has a DLS of 4 inches. And i was finally able to sex it from a molt. I didn’t do a great job at unfolding this one, but i don’t see sex parts, so I’m about 90% sure it’s a male.


Zelda is a great name for a male, because people who don't play those games often think the hero (Link) is named Zelda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Came back from weekend away sure enough my other l.parahybana molted.  At least I have a time line as to how often they molt which is every 6 weeks right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jmsalaobr

My 1'' G. Pulchripes molted for the first time in my care.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flexzone

_*Thrixopelma ockerti- Female








*_

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Lasiodora klugi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Muffet (my juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_) surreptitiously molted within the last 24 hours. It's kind of funny, because just last night, I was noticing how he had reinforced the webbing of his main retreat, so I couldn't see him as well. I guess I now know why.

I can't see him well right now, but I look forward to seeing if he has changed colors. (Previously, the carapace was a bluish orange, so I wouldn't be surprised if it turned blue.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma auratum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My 7/8 inch B. emilia just molted and is now 15/16ths of an inch. Sigh. I honestly don't know which species grows more slowly, B. emilia or Euathlus sp. red.

On the plus side, you can see the adult coloration very slightly now, and it's among my favorite tarantula patterns.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Venom1080

A sp Peru purple. Good month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jones0911

My P. rufilata molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## forfun

My first experience with  a molt was yesterday! P.irminia sling before molt 2.5cm almost doubled in size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Phormictopus sp. green, subadult female - still not green

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Pseudhapalopus sp "Blue" immature male about 3.5" and little female E. campestratus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Chromatopelma cyaneopubesens just finished

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

It must be xmas as my B albiceps as given me a surprise moult. Add my B albo to the list also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones0911

My  female Tapinauchenius cupreus molted today, the skin on the right her foot on the left lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Juvie female B. emilia finally flipped.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 P. lugardi

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johnny quango

My previously damaged (lost 2 legs falling from hammock while moulting) Avicularia metallica as now got 8 fat legs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mconnachan

z32upgrader said:


> Whoops! P. met is actually a girl.


Congratulations, it's always nice to get an unexpected surprise. Especially a female Poecilotheria that you thought was a male.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWilson1351

G. pulchripes #2 molted yesterday. No photos this time around though


----------



## mconnachan

I've been away for a few days, when we returned I noticed my O. schioedtei had molted, it was sitting around the inch mark, but I've not seen it to give a size. My B. albo molted _eventually_ it looks to have doubled in size, these were just yesterday so I'm still waiting on the B. albo's exoskeleton to harden then open the enclosure and post a good picture. I'm assuming the O. schioedtei has grown a decent amount again, if its first molt in my care is anything to go by, it'll be around 1.5". We'll wait and see, very reclusive sp. to photograph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666

At least two of my 3 C sp Kaeng Krachan molted recently. 

(the exuvia are so tiny that it could b 3 for all I know)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Saturday is maintenance day and I found a few molt this week so far:

T. cyaneolum #23 - yay! I had 3 runts, #22 died, #21 decided months ago that it was time to start eating and growing and now #23 has finally crossed the 1" line... all the others are 2+"

N. carapoensis #3 - molted yesterday, actually, and got an upgrade from suspected male to confirmed male.

C. meridionalis #2, and it was out!! Around 1.5" now. I don't think #1 has molted yet, because the entrance to the hole is still all webbed up.

H. namaquensis #2- two of its legs look crooked, hmmm. But it must have molted a few days ago already and took its prekilled lat nymph without problems.

Aaaaand: Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia #2! If there was a medal for slowest growing species ever this one would be a contender. After nearly 2 years the larger one has now reached 2". Sigh. Still haven't sexed them, maybe I should give it a try.

Edit: found another one: C. versicolor, now more red than blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA

Subadult male X. immanis

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia #2! If there was a medal for slowest growing species ever this one would be a contender. After nearly 2 years the larger one has now reached 2". Sigh.


Absolutely! The slowest growing species I have ever kept! Slower growing than anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Lyrognathus giannisposatoi molted a couple days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

KezyGLA said:


> Absolutely! The slowest growing species I have ever kept! Slower growing than anything


Haha slower than my P. sazimai, it's been almost six weeks since I received it as a 1/4 inch sling, it's growing like a rock.<---- me waiting on a molt from the P. sazimai....lol


----------



## user 666

I jut pulled another exuvia out of my P cambridgei's enclosure.

I got it on 22 March, and it has molted 4 times since then.

That is not an exaggeration; I log every molt that I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nixphat

One of our rescues who was missing a leg is in the process of molting as I type!! We're so excited! She was missing a leg when we got her, so we're looking forward to seeing the mini version of a new leg when she molts! We'll also finally be able to confirm her sex, so I'll try to update this when she makes it out successfully  (Fingers crossed at least)

Edit: She molted!! Well.. fairly sure she's female... 
Edit2: Just to add a picture of the fresh molt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## volcanopele

Today, Pietro, my sub-adult male Lasiodora klugi, became a man.  He is my first ever mature male, and yes, I do happen to have a lucky lady, Wanda, who I can breed him to (she celebrated her future mate’s entrance into manhood by eating a nice, big, juicy dubia roach).  Maybe, I’m considering it.  I didn’t actually expect him to mature out this fast (I acquired him two months ago) so most of my breeding goals were with late 2018 in mind.  Any breeding would have to happen after Wanda next molts, which I expect to happen sometime in October (assuming she molts once a year, at around the same time).

Another odd note about this molt, there was barely any pre-molt.  He ate when I last fed him last Saturday, maybe less enthusiastic with his eating than normal, but he nevertheless ate.  He’s been less active the last couple of weeks, but that’s the only thing that’s seemed off. Today was the first time he didn’t want to eat.  I figured, well, he’s a good sized spider, he’s probably in pre-molt and he’ll molt next month sometime.  I left the cricket in there just in case he changed his mind.  Nope, this evening, he was flipped on his back.  I removed the cricket and left the spider to finish his transition to adulthood.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## user 666

After several days of lethargy, my A iodius molted.

I have nine Apho, and have had them for an average of 2 or so months.

I have logged six (6) molts in a genus that can go years between molts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## grayzone

Just found a crispy mangled Borneo Black exuviae kicked out of her burrow, so im assuming she molted in the last 48hrs..

Also, i discovered my P everetti molting on Wednesday the 19th. I just retrieved the molt so im going to attempt to molt sex it, though im 99.9% certain i already know


----------



## boina

Ybyrapora diversipes - and I can't get to the molt without destroying most of her web, which I'm obviously not going to do.
I bought her as a sexed female, but I really want to confirm that, especially since I've the strong suspicion that both slings I have are male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

One of my 8 C Hati-Hati slings molted last night


----------



## 0311usmc

My C.minax that I just purchased and rehoused 2 days ago just completed a successful molt and is recovering in the starter burrow that I made. The minax has made much improvement to the burrow since the rehouse 2 days ago. This is the best picture I can get of the tarantula and molt together. I am hoping that the next time I see this guy it will be more black in coloration rather than the grayish color it was before its molt in the picture posted of tarantula in original enclosure purchased in before I rehoused.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My P. ecclesiasticus did the ting.

Rehouse soon come.


----------



## Ellenantula

B albo moulted!  No idea when but some time over the week-end.  Can't really tell a big size difference -- still looking sub-adult.  Just happened to notice the exo or I wouldn't have even known.

Anyway -- Yay!  Haven't had a moult here in so long that I don't even remember the last one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My Grammostola iheringi has just flipped. She's actually out moulting my Theraphosa blondi.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> My Grammostola iheringi has just flipped. She's actually out moulting my Theraphosa blondi.


All done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

Discoverd my C. versicolor sling and my juvie female L. violaceopes have molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

basin79 said:


> My Grammostola iheringi has just flipped. She's actually out moulting my Theraphosa blondi.


A competition eh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

spotropaicsav said:


> A competition eh


They moulted at the same time last time. Literally both flipped and shed. I thought my blondi would have moulted first due to their growth speed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colette

My C cyanopubescens molted yesterday, after several weeks hunger strike. As far as I can tell she's fully out and alive and well. Hard to tell though as both spider and molt are still in the Web tunnel

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My sub adult female A chalcodes moulted tonight 1st in my care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

My sub-adult male Psalmopoeus cambridgei "Toto" had his ultimate molt tonight.  Like Pietro only this past weekend, he is now a man.  After having had no mature males, ever, I've now had two mature out in less than a week.

Unfortunately, unlike Pietro, I do not have a female for him to mate with so I don't know what I'm going to do with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

volcanopele said:


> Unfortunately, unlike Pietro, I do not have a female for him to mate with so I don't know what I'm going to do with him.


Try posting an ad in the classified section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_1.0 Theraphosa stirmi

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## user 666

My recently arrived B hamorii molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Been busy day/week LOL  C. darlingi sling #2, H. sericea sling #1, T. violaceus sling #3, T. sp "Black" sling #4, P. metallica sling #2, P. tigrinawesseli sling, B. albopilosum (Nicaraguan) sling #2 female , E. sp "Blue" sling #4. and I haven't checked everyone yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmarie

I only have one T and it's an Avicularia/Caribena Versicolor sling. I have had him for 4 weeks now and had its first molt with me yesterday. I was super excited since this is my first T ever. As a new T owner I was super stressed out making sure it had enough water and food. I read every thread I could on water for Avics and I eventually found out what works for him. Im happy this little guy seems to be doing really well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JoshDM020

Acanthoscurria geniculata



__ JoshDM020
__ Jul 28, 2017



						Freshly molted, has surpassed her water dish in size. Attempted sexing the molt but i needed a...
					



My A. geniculata sling molted last night! Is now half an inch bigger than her bottle cap!













cyaneopubescens



__ JoshDM020
__ Jul 28, 2017



						Another molt from last night. Her missing leg has regenerated too nearly perfect, it may be...
					



And my C. cyaneopubescens molted, too! Leg seems nearly back to normal after just one molt. Which leads me to believe the theory about waxworms helping regeneration may be correct. From the molt (posted in media) i do strongly believe female, but im waiting for a couple more to really solidify that.

Day before my birthday and they're givin me presents .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Colette

Yay second successful molt this week. Edna the B boehmi is now out and upright.

I did say I wouldn't get any more Ts until some of mine had molted and I had some money. So 2 good molts and £15 on a scratchcard means I'm good to go right? Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aphono

Grape pulchripes molted last night!  Got to see it flipped over and later when it was just about fully out.   It's *finally* showing off golden knees!  I am in love...  pulchripes, indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My Nhandu tripepii male (Charles Barkley) molted today. Was 2 and 1/4 inches, and is now 2 and 3/4 inches. Rehoused him into a larger enclosure, and he's doing yoga now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My little boy is all grown up!

Wallflower, my male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_, had his ultimate molt within the last 24 hours. (I didn't even know he was in pre-molt, because he was so fat that I had held off on feeding him during the last couple of weeks.)

I was just checking on my tarantulas and noticed he looked a little odd. I shine the light in there, and I see emboli and tibial hooks, with the exuviae cast off to his right.

I guess it's time to start making arrangements for him to be paired with a female.




nicodimus22 said:


> My Nhandu tripepii male (Charles Barkley) molted today.


LOL at that name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## keks

One of my Psalmopoeus irminia molted, and kicked the molt into the water dish ^^.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## user 666

My C minax molted rcently.

Or at least I think it is a C minax. It's an obligate burrower that was identified as one. I got it as a more or less randomly labeled, probably-adult mystery T for $10 at a reptile show back in may.



aphono said:


> Grape pulchripes molted last night!  Got to see it flipped over and later when it was just about fully out.   It's *finally* showing off golden knees!  I am in love...  pulchripes, indeed!


I prefer the Huckleberry pulchripes, myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mack1855

One of my M.mesomelas.The molt was in good shape,but not good enough for a gender determination.
BUT..after my disaster with my m.velvetosoma dying in molt,im happy this one was uneventful.
Ill post pics of it with new suit after it chills for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola actaeon juvenile moulted during the night


----------



## spotropaicsav

keks said:


> One of my Psalmopoeus irminia molted, and kicked the molt into the water dish ^^.


Sassy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina

This weekends molts so far:

Both P. carpenteri slings
P. rufilata sling #2
1.0 Phormictopus sp. green - now subadult, but still not green 

and M. mesomelas #1 - this is the third molt in a row that's ripped in exactly the place I need to see. Unbelievable, but I've a now about 5.5" mesomelas and I'm not sure about the sex. I'm thinking male, because I should be able to find spermathecae at this size even with a shredded molt, but _I'm not sure_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mack1855

boina said:


> and M. mesomelas #1 - this is the third molt in a row that's ripped in exactly the place I need to see.


 I feel your pain!!!!...its a conspiracy,i say.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## boina

Found one more: 0.1 Stichoplastoris sp. "San Isidro" - finally!!! I think she was hidden away for 8 months! Shes even grown significantly, now 4.5"


----------



## Venom1080

Hysteocrates cf Hercules. Finally. Awesome to have her out and about again and a month.


----------



## mconnachan

My Chilobrachy dyscolus. sp. blue. molted sometime between yesterday and ten minutes ago - here s/he is - molt and all



My P. sazimai has begun to show signs of pre-molt, I'll be keeping a close eye on this one. It's been an eternity since I had her, from a sling, and this will be her first molt [EDIT] in my care! A quick shot:


Plenty more to come in the next few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrTwister

I was lucky enough to catch my B. vagans on its back last night. Stayed up and watched the moulting process for a little over an hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

Two of my five Pterinopelma sazimai molted!!!


----------



## mconnachan

mconnachan said:


> My Chilobrachy dyscolus. sp. blue. molted sometime between yesterday and ten minutes ago - here s/he is - molt and all
> View attachment 247413
> 
> 
> My P. sazimai has begun to show signs of pre-molt, I'll be keeping a close eye on this one. It's been an eternity since I had her, from a sling, and this will be her first molt [EDIT] in my care! A quick shot:
> View attachment 247414
> 
> Plenty more to come in the next few weeks.


As expected 2 of my H. laticeps have molted yet again...they're growing like weeds, in total contrast to my P. sazimai and my B. albopilosum....mind you the more spiders you have the more molts you're going to have - duh.


----------



## Dastan

My Pterinopelma sazimai gave me a nice awaited for gift lol - first time T owner long time lurker lol.
1st pic is when i got her 1 month ago(she didnt eat but then her abdomen went black so i knew pre molt and left her to it)
2nd pic is 'her' first shed
3rd her at the moment- still hasnt eaten but looks plump so moving her from pill bottle to small 8x12 cm tupperware box with cross ventilation- holla at me if you think pill bottles still best lots of conlficting info lol but shes more of a burrower at the moment so may try anyhow.
-also the abdomen is completly black now but tge hairs have


----------



## z32upgrader

While I was away, my Aphonopelma moderatum, Aphonopelma gabeli, Lasiodora parahybana, Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" and huge female P. regalis all molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 5


----------



## sdsnybny

2 days ago, Bumba cabocla @5" female.


----------



## Jones0911

z32upgrader said:


> While I was away, my Aphonopelma moderatum, Aphonopelma gabeli, Lasiodora parahybana, Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" and huge female P. regalis all molted.
> View attachment 247482


 What is the species in the photo?


----------



## sdsnybny

Jones0911 said:


> What is the species in the photo?


Aphonopelma moderatum

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080

Psalmopoeus cambridgei. Suspect male molted into a confirmed female. Nice surprise. Worth the five bucks I guess


----------



## Phases

My 1.125" P. irminia molted yesterday. Can't wait for him to come stretch out and see how he looks! I suspect at this size, the same, but anticipating nonetheless.


----------



## Phases

Venom1080 said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgei. Suspect male molted into a confirmed female. Nice surprise. Worth the five bucks I guess


I'll give ya ten!


----------



## mconnachan

Dastan said:


> View attachment 247456
> View attachment 247457
> View attachment 247458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Pterinopelma sazimai gave me a nice awaited for gift lol - first time T owner long time lurker lol.
> 1st pic is when i got her 1 month ago(she didnt eat but then her abdomen went black so i knew pre molt and left her to it)
> 2nd pic is 'her' first shed
> 3rd her at the moment- still hasnt eaten but looks plump so moving her from pill bottle to small 8x12 cm tupperware box with cross ventilation- holla at me if you think pill bottles still best lots of conlficting info lol but shes more of a burrower at the moment so may try anyhow.
> -also the abdomen is completly black now but tge hairs have


Keep it in the pill bottle, they can catch prey much easier, and they grow faster, as any prey offered is right there in front of it, I've had this conversation with @Exoskeleton Invertebrates regarding B. albo's and their enclosures, he swears by it - and you know what he's right - 100% - I'm keeping mine in a 2oz deli cup, it will stay in the deli cup for at least 2 more molts, it's only recently molted into a huge 1.5cm monster - LOL


----------



## Venom1080

Phases said:


> I'll give ya ten!


Price is now 80. Supply and demand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

Another molt from my H. laticeps, they just won't stop, not that I'm complaining, they're just as fast growing as my C. minax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

D. diadema


----------



## PidderPeets

N. chromatus sling. It's too early to tell, but it's looking about 3/4 inch. And two of my other Ts are definitely in premolt, and another two/three are possible premolts


----------



## sdsnybny

Thrixopelma sp Black slings 1 and 2


----------



## JohnR

I can finally post here now  One of my very 1st C. versicolor T sling has molted today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Squirt, my juvenile female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ from @cold blood, molted today! (I guess that big dubia roach she ate a couple of weeks ago really filled her up.)

There is a much bigger-looking spider under that dirt curtain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## user 666

My p regalis molted today.

I got it as a 1" sling in December. It's now over 4".


----------



## KezyGLA

0.0.1 Sericopelma sp. 'boquete'



0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 



1x P. miranda
2x Haploclastus nilgirinus 
1x Haplocosmia himalayana 
1x Haplopelma 'Lam Dong'

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Venom1080

Not yet, but my 7" rufilata is in the process of making a molting mat. Out in the open too for some reason..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Man I want one that size. Hope you get a good stretch from it @Venom1080

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Man I want one that size. Hope you get a good stretch from it @Venom1080


Thanks. So fast growing these pokies are.


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Thanks. So fast growing these pokies are.


I hope so. What size did you acquire and how long to get to this size? I have a couple slings at 1.5"


----------



## sdsnybny

KezyGLA said:


> I hope so. What size did you acquire and how long to get to this size? I have a couple slings at 1.5"


Mine slings grew like weeds from 1.5. Male hooked out last month at 5-6" and my female is pushing 7" easy.
received them on 04/06/16 female molts; 05/08/16, 07/02/16, 08/16/16, 10/14/16, 12/22/16, 03/29/17 and 06/11/17

Reactions: Informative 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> I hope so. What size did you acquire and how long to get to this size? I have a couple slings at 1.5"


I got it at 3/4" back in March 2016. I'll check that tho, but I think it's around there.


----------



## boina

Thrixopelma ockerti - finally, after months and months of premolt. I've got to stop feeding my AFs so much, because I've a few more that could molt already.
P. ornata #1, suspect male - if he would show himself I could perhaps confirm that but he's sitting in his hide on top of his molt. Sigh.
Omothymus schioedtei #3. I've got 3 slings and everyone said they'd probably be all male, because this species allegedly produces more males than females, but from coloring alone I guess I have two females and one male (this one being the second female)


----------



## Draketeeth

Grammostola pulchripes! Finally. Must be a blue moon or something, I thought this day would never come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyders

We had our first molt today!!! Belladonna, my (previously) 3.4 inch B. Hamorii suspected female suddenly had her first molt in my care while I was at work today!  So happy. I can't wait to get her molt and confirm her sex. Yaaaay for smooth molting >w<


----------



## johnny quango

My Vitalius sorocabae juvenile moulted this morning and from the looks of the mangled moult it looks female


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia velutina


----------



## Aaronsp10

T. psychedelicus molting

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## sdsnybny

About 150-200 EWL's to 1i   H. sp "Columbia" lg

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## user 666

my Chilean Rose just molted. It's my largest T (6" plus) and the one i had the longest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

Woke early this morning to discover my female p metallica molted. Now about 3" and appears to be very pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My T.blondi this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mconnachan

JohnR said:


> I can finally post here now  One of my very 1st C. versicolor T sling has molted today!


Congratulations on your 1st molt - many more to come I can assure you! Yay!


----------



## mconnachan

Not today  but yesterday my freebie P. sazimai finally molted, it went from a tiny .75cm sling to a "massive" 1.5cm sling - Whoop Whoop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnR

mconnachan said:


> Congratulations on your 1st molt - many more to come I can assure you! Yay!


Thanks! Actually another sling, P. irmina, of mine molted yesterday and another 2 has started fasting... I will post more here in the future for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Holothele sanguiniceps #2 near 3" now


----------



## user 666

M a vorhiesi molted again. It's been about 3 months since the last one


----------



## jcc

My P. murinus DCF sling is molting right now.


----------



## boina

Vitalius paranaensis #2, now sporting adult colors. They are really pretty and underrated.

and it's been warm and I need to rehouse about a dozen Ts...


----------



## Venomgland

My Omothymus schioedtei molted!

Popped my "who molted today" thread cherry!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma pruriens sling moulted today


----------



## Flexzone

_* Psalmopoeus pulcher- Female I got couple months ago gave me a surprise molt today









*_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22

P. sazimai #1 molted yesterday, and went from 1 and 1/4 inches to 1 and 1/2 inches. I got a decent shot of the molt and put it in the sexing area, but nobody has ventured a guess yet.


----------



## user 666

My L nigerimum molted. 

this is one of the mystery Ts I never get to see, but at least it leaves its exuvia in the open.


----------



## basin79

My Grammostola pulchra moulted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venomgland

P. Metallica molted through the night!

Made my day! She is very young and I've seen 2 post where someone's P. Metallica sling has passed. I know one got stuck in the molt. So Ive been nervous and paying extra special care for my baby. Now to wait 6ish days and start fattening her up!

If another molts tomorrow. It will be a hat trick! 3 molts 3 days in a row!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dastan

mconnachan said:


> Keep it in the pill bottle, they can catch prey much easier, and they grow faster, as any prey offered is right there in front of it, I've had this conversation with @Exoskeleton Invertebrates regarding B. albo's and their enclosures, he swears by it - and you know what he's right - 100% - I'm keeping mine in a 2oz deli cup, it will stay in the deli cup for at least 2 more molts, it's only recently molted into a huge 1.5cm monster - LOL


Hey man wicked thanks lol il pop 'her' back asap!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

Venomgland said:


> My Omothymus schioedtei molted!
> 
> Popped my "who molted today" thread cherry!


Congratulations on popping your cherry!


----------



## mconnachan

boina said:


> Vitalius paranaensis #2, now sporting adult colors. They are really pretty and underrated.


Have you got some pics - let us see these "pretty and underrated" spiders, I bet their beautiful.


----------



## Venomgland

mconnachan said:


> Have you got some pics - let us see these "pretty and underrated" spiders, I bet their beautiful.


I don't have any pics. She (hopefully) is just a sling and runs and hides every time I enter the room. She just arrived thursday and is still probably getting used to the cage too. I don't want to stress her out at all cause as of right now. She's my gem in my collection!


----------



## mconnachan

Venomgland said:


> I don't have any pics. She (hopefully) is just a sling and runs and hides every time I enter the room. She just arrived thursday and is still probably getting used to the cage too. I don't want to stress her out at all cause as of right now. She's my gem in my collection!


The post was directed to @boina , sorry pal, I thought you would have seen the post "boina said" the post 2 above this one....

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## boina

mconnachan said:


> The post was directed to @boina , sorry pal, I thought you would have seen the post "boina said" the post 2 above this one....


I haven't got a pic - it's burried (the spider, I mean). I'm going to post a pic when the third one molts into it's adult colors (sometime soon, hopefully), as it's the only one who's living above ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Little female B. albiceps just finished.  She's around 2" now.
Aphonopelma marxi sling molted today too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PidderPeets

I just came home to my A. avic rescue on her back next to her fresh molt.  She's technically still just a suspect female, but at 4.5 - 5 inches with definitely non-bulbous pedipalps, I'm remaining hopeful. I'll know for sure soon enough. Regardless, this was her first molt in my care, so I'm stoked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phases

Day before yesterday my 4.5" pre-molt C. Versicolor surprised me with a molt - and this morning my 1.875 M. balfouri had a molt waiting for me - oh those blue legs!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnR

Posting again  My Y. diversipes molted yesterday!


----------



## Aaronsp10

My N. Incei communal has several molts in there this morning and 5 of my pokie slings molted

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## boina

Last weekends molts:

Phormictopus platus juvenile, suspect male (if all my platus turn out male I will be )
Pamphobeteus vespertinus - a lot smaller than it's siblings because for one whole instar it couldn't eat anything because the sucking stomach didn't molt. I'm still amazed that it made it. For some reason I assumed it was male, but:




That does look female to me .
(I have a tendency to label everything male when I can't see clear spermatheca in a molt not to be disappointed later, so that's why I thought this was a male)

And N. carapoensis #4, pretty sure this one is female, too.




That double carapace looks always looks so weird to me.




Done and out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

N. incei, lost one of its back legs but otherwise OK.


----------



## scott308

P subfusca molted. She should be pretty big now.
M balfouri had a mangled molt in the enclosure.
N incei "gold" #1


----------



## Jones0911

Within the last week my lasiodorides polycuspulatus molted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PidderPeets

My C. versicolor just molted. It scared the hell out of me because it's mat was impossible to see through it's web tube, so I was expecting it to fall because I didn't think there was one

Also, my one of my P. sazimai slings is rocking a pitch black butt, so I expect a molt very soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

E. cyanognathus sling#1 and K. brunnipes juvenile #2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. irminia female, exuvia measured in at 3"

Interesting note: This moult cycle was 10 days shorter than her last one, that's only happened once or twice before and usually with slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AshS

Acanthoscurria Geniculata. Moult measured just shy of 2.75" DLS. 52 day molt cycle compared to last time which was 65 days, I put it down to he was able to take bigger feeders, and also seems to have found his Genic appetite.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Grammostola anthracina moulted tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Pulled while feeding today; A. burica, A. franki #2, A. purpurea sling, A. geniculata slings #1-3, C. versi sling #3, H. sanguiniceps #1, and T. viloaceus sling #1

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## CWilson1351

P. fasciata grew a bit today. Her old exuvia came in just under 6in DLS when I measured it. No photos yet.


----------



## MissHarlen

GBB is flipped over rn. I hope I can get the skin out intact to sex it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MissHarlen

MissHarlen said:


> GBB is flipped over rn. I hope I can get the skin out intact to sex it


All done! One fresh little jelly spider

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My G iheringi sling just finished moulting


----------



## Blue25

Im just sitting here waiting for this thread to his a million views... That will be an exciting day!


----------



## volcanopele

Had a pair of molts this morning: my 1.0 Avicularia purpurea "Porphyria" and my 0.0.1 Acanthoscurria antillensis "Jorah".


----------



## Venom1080

She lied to me.. 


Seems I've overestimated her size. Her molt measured 6.5". She should be about 7" now

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Phases

Jewel, our little Y. diversipes molted overnight  Not sure she looks any different though - hard to tell atm.


----------



## boina

Yesterday: Both Tapinauchenius sp. "Colombia" slings. Also I found a molt of my Phormingochilus sp. "rufus" - in the water dish .

Today: N. carapoensis #2 (male). 4 of my 5 carapoensis juvis are still synchronized, #2-4 have molted recently, #5 is due any day now, only #1 is still feeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

There has been a fair few in the last couple days but this one from last night annoyed me. 

Gravid Xenesthis intermedia moulted out

Reactions: Sad 6 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

M. mesomelas @3" male ;(

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Harpactira gigas  


_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Aphonopelma anax, juvie P. ornata, and juvie N. chromatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryunss

_Caribena versicolor _moulted after 2 and a half weeks in pre moult, came back after 2 days away to this!  She has grown a significant amount, and is as blue as ever (photos don't do the colour justice).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

Pachistopelma bromelicola sling


----------



## Jason Brantley

I had a Parabuthus transvaalicus (now a very large 3i) and Androctonus teniussimus (now very small 3i) molt last night.


----------



## nicodimus22

P. sazimai #2 molted last night, but the site was down so I couldn't post it then. It is now 1 and 1/4 inches.


----------



## Ellenantula

A seemanni AF -- apparently during the night.  Weird part is she is on the heavily excavated dry shallow side of enclosure -- not inside her tunnel she spent months on!   Just out in the open - topside.  Weird!  She refused one meal 2 weeks ago and evidently decided to just get on with it -- no long fast, no hiding, no drama!  I am so delighted to see her without a bald rump for a change. lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Harpactira dictator 



_
Nice and fluffy

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Misty Day

3" male _Nhandu coloratovillosus_ & 7" female _Poecilotheria regalis.

edit- _wow, no idea why my photos turned out gigantic, does anyone know how to resize them?
_


_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## z32upgrader

Big female LP molted perfectly today and regenerated her broken fang.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## keks

The first sling of my four B. albopilosum "Nicaragua" molted! No idea how large it is now, I saw it only bolting into the burrow. But it has dark legs now .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Brachypelma albiceps
Phormictopus sp. "Not the cancerides I ordered" - Looks to be male which is doubly cack.
Heteroscodra maculata

My Nhandu carapoensis looks like it might be moulting but it's in a pretty weird position so I'm gonna see how this goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Yesterday: B. albiceps. She was completely brown before and I had already decided there was no way she's an albiceps, but now she looks like she's supposed to look again... What the...??
Today: Phormictopus platus #3 - boy, Phormics do grow A LOT with one molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

boina said:


> Yesterday: B. albiceps. She was completely brown before and I had already decided there was no way she's an albiceps, but now she looks like she's supposed to look again... What the...??
> Today: Phormictopus platus #3 - boy, Phormics do grow A LOT with one molt.


Phormictostretches

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PidderPeets

Don't think I posted it, but one of my 3/4 inch P. sazimai slings molted late last week. It appears to be just barely shy of 1 inch now 

As for yesterday, my LP flipped literally as soon as I had to leave for work so I couldn't watch or steal the molt for sexing. And as expected, I came home to an obliterated and completely unsexable molt. Maybe I can get a ventral shot one of these days so I can at least make an educated guess until it molts again. It was roughly 2 inches before, but no clue on new size just yet


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Update on N. carapoensis, it was actually moulting, pulled the exuvia, I somehow managed to open it up this diddy thing without destroying it (bear in mind that I am basically an ogre) and, after much faffing around and squinting through a microscope, it's a girl.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marika

G. pulchra is molting again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boina

Well, my Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus molted and it doesn't look good. She had been on her back for nearly one week!!! I kept waiting for her to die but when I came home today she had actually molted with no more than one pedipalp getting stuck. I took the pedipalp off to get her out - she can live with only one pedipalp after all. Still, there's some jerky movement that doesn't look right, not even for a very freshly molted T, so I don't know if she will be alright.

And another one that really doesn't look right is my Pamphobeteus insignis juvenile male. His abdomen is completely black and I would be expecting a molt any moment, but his abdomen is also _wet, really wet_ - it starts to look like this may end in a wet molt.

I haven't had any bad molts in 3 years, not even so much as a lost leg - should I have two bad molts in one week now?

Edit: This morning, about 12 hours after her molt, P. ecclesiasticus is lying crumpled up on her side and seems to be dying. I'm really upset.

Reactions: Sad 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## grayzone

I knew my juvie Phormingochilus  sp. rufus was in heavy premolt so i was excited to catch her molting today.
I just peeked back and it appears shes free and all went well.

Pics are her a few days ago in heavy premolt. When its safe to bug it, ill post photos in the genus thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080

Megaphobema robustum. Finally. I don't know if I'll ever be fully comfortable with spiders disappearing for a month at a time for a molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MissHarlen

Caribena versicolor molten tonight. 3rd molt since May and I'm wondering if I have a boy on my hands.

Meanwhile my other Caribena sling only molten once in my care and hasn't eaten in a month

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

boina said:


> Well, my Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus molted and it doesn't look good. She had been on her back for nearly one week!!! I kept waiting for her to die but when I came home today she had actually molted with no more than one pedipalp getting stuck. I took the pedipalp off to get her out - she can live with only one pedipalp after all. Still, there's some jerky movement that doesn't look right, not even for a very freshly molted T, so I don't know if she will be alright.
> 
> And another one that really doesn't look right is my Pamphobeteus insignis juvenile male. His abdomen is completely black and I would be expecting a molt any moment, but his abdomen is also _wet, really wet_ - it starts to look like this may end in a wet molt.
> 
> I haven't had any bad molts in 3 years, not even so much as a lost leg - should I have two bad molts in one week now?
> 
> Edit: This morning, about 12 hours after her molt, P. ecclesiasticus is lying crumpled up on her side and seems to be dying. I'm really upset.


I'm so very sorry, I hope there might still be a chance for both of your Ts to pull through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan

Well no surprise - another molt from one of my C. minax, they're growing like weeds, I'll post pictures once s/he's hardened, it was still translucent an hour ago....

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. fasciata molted last night and my baby B. emilia molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Young _Harpactira cafreriana 



_
Now confirmed female

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## scott308

G. pulchra finally showing a black paint job.



P. cambridgei #2

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA

Also 

Subadult male A. purpurea
Subadult female P. carpenteri 
2x juv P. murinus BCF Tete

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

Female B. schroederi - I think now adult, around 5"
B. albiceps #3, female juvenile
Y. diversipes #3 - and I can't get to the molt to confirm my suspicion of a male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My B. albo #2 molted today...it is now 1 and 5/8 inches. New photos will be in the update next month, as it's pale and skinny right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phases

Noodles, my little GBB, molted last night. Looks like some color starting to show in the legs


----------



## JohnR

N. incei#1 2 days ago... Still waiting for N. incei#2 to come out of the hide that was shut...


----------



## MissHarlen

My teeny C. elegant changed clothes on me today. Found an itsy bitsy shed in the water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NatashaG90

I am New to T keeping, only since March and have an A.geniculta and a B.vagan I was delighted to see my A.geniculta on its back thismorning, I kept an eye on her and was delighted after 6-8 hours saw the spider slowly climb out.. 

My first molt ...

I took so many photos and videos I thought it was amazing to see, and the 'New' tarantula was almost 3x the size of my original... #fascinating

I couldn't get the molt out without touching the spider and by the time I got to it vicci had ripped it to pieces so unfortunately I don't know if I have a male or female just yet .. Bummer




Chris_Skeleton said:


> So I hope this thread can become a long, ever growing one. If you have a spider molt, post it here the day it happens. I think it would be cool to see how many people can have a spider or spiders molt the same day.
> 
> So let's hear it. Who molted today?
> 
> P. irmina
> 
> Was showing signs, was still up and about today around noon. I walked back into my room at 4 and it had already finished a molt.
> 
> Went from ~1.5" to 2". I'll add exact measurements later.
> 
> This past week:
> L. parahybana - 6.5" to 7.25"
> H. lividum - No clue how much size gained

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

NatashaG90 said:


> I couldn't get the molt out without touching the spider and by the time I got to it vicci had ripped it to pieces so unfortunately I don't know if I have a male or female just yet .. Bummer


How bad is it? If the abdomen looks like a twisted wad or ball, there is a very good chance it is still sufficiently intact for sexing. You will need to rehydrate it and open it up.

You may find this video by @z32upgrader helpful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster

Another molt from my P. ornata! Little bugger is growing quick. Needs another rehouse already

Who you callin' sling?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA

_Chaetopelma olivaceum 

_
Another confirmed female

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Anoplogaster said:


> Another molt from my P. ornata! Little bugger is growing quick. Needs another rehouse already


So many legs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Not sure when bit my Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli has new clothes. Can't wait to see her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## keks

My A. geniculata finished molting just now, it is laying on the back and make stretching exercises with its legs ^^.
I was waiting for this molt since two weeks, it was eating, but it didn't defend the water dish . It looks big now, I have to rehouse it soon o.o .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma emilia and albopilosum last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

D. diamantinensis sling


----------



## FoofyLumperton

My rose hair molted sometime yesterday. Since its my first ever molt I'm a little concerned. She has been on her back (after molt) since i found her molted last night at 5pm...it is now ~11am. I also haven't seen her move. Any information to help? I feel like she shouldn't be on her back this long.


----------



## iEatRazorz

I had two molts Wednesday night, both of my GBBs. Managed to catch the one while I was getting ready for work Thursday morning. This video is about an half hour from when I first noticed. Not sure how big it was or is, it was sold as 3/4"


----------



## johnny quango

My P cambridgei juvenile surprise moult


----------



## sdsnybny

T. stirmi sling sometime last week, still hasn't kicked out the molt ;(


----------



## MissHarlen

Finally at long last my second versicolor molted!!


----------



## Charlottesweb17

My freshly molted b.vagan this morning. I had suspected for some time this one was going to soon. 
3/4" to 1"
The first of my new Ts to molt.
My two original l.parahybana will both molt this coming week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

The second of my four B. albopilosum Nicaragua and the second of my Cyricosmus elegans ^^. 
My A. geniculata is huge now!! :wideyed: It has unbelievable long legs! Looks a bit like a Pholcidae now . Unfortunately this little chicken becames the half size when I touch the box -.-".


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female Aphonopelma anax molted.  So pretty!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moonohol

One of my two Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma molted last night, went from around 1.5" to about 3"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Haplopelma sp. 'Bach Ma'_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. sazimai sling


----------



## grayzone

P victori sling molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swede Baboon

_*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens* or "Tinkerbell" as i call him/her 
_





omg crappy imagequality.. gonna try to take a better shot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JohnR

One of my first Ts, Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati, molted today... 




DLS is 1.75", not the perfect molt piece that I recovered, so I guess I will wait for the next molt to determine the sex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

All four P. victorii slings

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anubiskadz

My very first Molt! 
Got my GBB a week ago and just molted yesterday. Total freak out not gonna lie but it was amazing to watch.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Anubiskadz

Forgot to post the molt. But here it is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KooBea

My Ami sp. Colombia sling molted overnight and I caught it going for a walk around the enclosure for the first time since I got it over a month ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Pterinopelma sazimai sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

My Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling just molted for the first time in my care! Due to the location and the low clarity of the enclosure, this will be my first post here with no picture, if i remember correctly. I have no idea on size, but "she" certainly looked a bit bigger! 

Now im just waiting on my Brachypelma boehmei....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Anubiskadz said:


> Got my GBB a week ago and just molted yesterday.


GBBs are particularly fun to raise, because they go through so many interesting color changes. Each molt could be a new look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

3.75 inch male P.miranda


2.5 inch male GBB.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boina

Yesterday: P. rufilata sling #3 and it's grown quite a bit, but I think he can stay in his pasta container for one more molt before he needs a bigger enclosure.
Also Tapi sanctivincenti #3 (what is it with all those 3s?). It's nearly grown up now and I'm still not sure about the sex (I think it's a girl )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Fairly busy

3x Ceratogyrus sanderi
1x Pamphobeteus machala
2x Pterinochilus murinus DCF Kigoma 
2x Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus
1x Poecilotheria rufilata
1x Harpactira cafreriana
1x Harpactira chrysogaster

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Moonohol

D. diamantinensis molted today! Looks like I may be able to salvage the exuvium to possibly sex it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

B. hamorii, Harpactira pulchripes, Pseudhapalopus sp. blue, Aphonopelma vorheisi and Selenocosmia peerboomi sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

Yesterday, my P. platyomma molted and is now about 2 and 1/4 inches. Confirmed him to be a male with the molt and the help of some people here. He has been named Donatello (after the ninja turtle, not the Italian sculptor.)

My largest B. albo, a male hobby form named Curly Fries, also molted overnight. You can really see the crazy leg hair now! I haven't got a measurement yet but I'd guess somewhere around 2 and 1/2 inches just from eyeballing it. Super cute looking.

New photos of both will be coming sometime in September when I update my whole collection's photo thread.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. pulcher male
B. albopilosum (Nicaraguan) sling
C. elegans sling no. 2

My AF L. difficilis has made (or at least made a start on) what looks to be a moulting mat after nearly 2 months of not eating so hopefully she'll do the honours soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

0.1 Megaphobema mesomelas. She has grown from 2i 18 months ago to about 6" right now  - talk about fast growing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

0.0.1 Haplopelma bach ma moulted out male
Another 0.1 Haplopelma bach ma
0.0.1 Orphnaecus sp. kaketibal
0.0.1 Harpactira sp. danielskuil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matoutou

0.1.0 B. albiceps... Yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

C. versicolor sling

AF L. difficilis hasn't flipped yet
P. antinous female has made a mat in her burrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

So my L. difficilis finally flipped a few hours ago, probably won't pop her cap and kick things off for real until around lunchtime if her last moult was anything to go by (she was on her back for about 8hrs before actually doing anything).

**Edit** Just clocked that she has a broken fang, she has a penchant for gnawing on the vents of her KK so I presume that's how it happened, be waiting to see if it regenerates with this moult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Harpactira namaquensis "curly leg" sling molted and has normal legs again - phew.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## nicodimus22

1/2 inch G. rosea sling molted overnight and is now 7/8 inch. Funny thing is that all of its feet are black now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia urticans adult female sometime this week, finally came out to show off new dress....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

L. difficilis made it out OK, exuvia measured 6" and her busted fang has regenerated (it's a little smaller than the good one but not by much), hopefully she's learned her lesson about chewing on the KK lid vents, silly girl.

P. antinous (Peru) juvenile decided she didn't want to be left out of the moultapalooza.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## grayzone

Adult female regalis.. now appx 7" it appears

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TypicalCricket

Took a peek inside my B. smithi's enclosure and it's on its back! Hope all goes well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

A. metallica went some time in the past few days, can't tell size yet but it's definitely time for a rehouse!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

5/8 inch C. versicolor sling molted and is now 7/8 inch. I'm eager to get this out of the fragile sling stage ASAP.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jones0911

Lasiodora parahybana  molted I think last
night:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Venom1080

Y. diversipes, now about 3".

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA

1x GBB
1x Ybyrapora sooratema
1x Sericopelma sp. Boquete
1x Chaetopelma olivaceum (Egypt)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Ephebopus uatuman
Photos at the behest of @spotropaicsav

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

z32upgrader said:


> Female Ephebopus uatuman


Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of your newly molted lovely lady if you happen to take one! Beautiful sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

A busy day sort of my B klaasi sling, B kahlenbergi sling and my G grossa sling moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Lampropelma so. "Borneo Black" female. I can see a molt but cannot get to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia braunshauseni sling moulted this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colette

Having recovered from the molt my GBB has decided to be a display T again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

Grabbed a few before heading to work this morning 

_0.1 Haplopelma schmidti 
0.1 Phormingochilus everetti
0.0.1 Omothymus violaceopes 






_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Crypsidromus sp. Boquete_



_0.1 Thrixopelma cyaneolum_



_1.0 Harpactira cafreriana_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351

N. incei Gold and G. pulchripes #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJW

My little 2cm A.purpurea sling became a little 3cm A.purpurea sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Davus pentaloris, AF. After 8 months in her burrow it was about time .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gloomcookie

My Nhandu chromatus. My first T molt after getting back into the hobby  So exciting! She is now almost a whole inch and a half

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" sling molted probably two days ago. Haven't gotten a good picture yet. Dang burrowers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Avicularia variegata, Ybyrapora diversipes, and 0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca. Now about 6".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

all slings; C. darlingi #2, P. metallica #2, G. rosea #29, N. incei olive, P. everetti

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

Just got back from vacation and found molts from my P. irminia and H. chrysogaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

Harpactira pulchripes changed clothes into a hooked out MM.  It's shockingly much bigger overall from past size with incredibly long legs.  I am rather sad about it.   How long do MM of this species generally last?


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Surprise molt from my p.sazimai "Blue"
Molted from a 1/4".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

One of my P sp akcaya molted last night or today. Now around 1+"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My Eupalaestrus weijenberghi sling  surprise moulted today, that's the 2nd time in 2 months after going 10 months without a moult. Add Pseudhapalopus sp blue sling aswell


----------



## Grace Cannell

It wasn't today but shortly before I went on holiday my Grammostola pulchra sling moulted. I have had a quite a few moults with my older T but it's still sooo exciting. Even more so because my G. pulchra was still a very dull brown colour and is now displaying that gorgeous velvety black hair.


----------



## boina

V. paranaensis #3 molted a bit surprisingly - all my #3s are molting at the moment. I'm waiting for my N. carapoensis #5 to molt, but of course she doesn't because she's a #5, not a #3 

Aaaand: 




Pamphobeteus insignis - now MM. Those colors are unreal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 6


----------



## Venom1080

Venom1080 said:


> Avicularia variegata, Ybyrapora diversipes, and 0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca. Now about 6".

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## nicodimus22

B. albo #3 molted, and is now 3/4 inch. This is one of Jose's Nicaraguan slings. Looking forward to seeing how fluffy it gets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17

nicodimus22 said:


> 1/2 inch G. rosea sling molted overnight and is now 7/8 inch. Funny thing is that all of its feet are black now.


Makes me wonder if mine did now?


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvie female A. metallica and Kochiana brunnipes sling


----------



## Ungoliant

boina said:


> Pamphobeteus insignis - now MM. Those colors are unreal.


What a stud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

boina said:


> V. paranaensis #3 molted a bit surprisingly - all my #3s are molting at the moment. I'm waiting for my N. carapoensis #5 to molt, but of course she doesn't because she's a #5, not a #3
> 
> Aaaand:
> 
> View attachment 250368
> 
> 
> Pamphobeteus insignis - now MM. Those colors are unreal.


Wow the colors! almost like tie dye only more beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

A. geroldi molted again finally. Little brat has webbed the lid though so pictures are difficult.


----------



## KezyGLA

2x O. sp. hati hati


2x E. Murinus 
0.1 Theraphosinae sp. Panama


0.0.1 Pelinobius muticus - wont be sexing this one. Again.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Just got to watch a molt from my A. geniculata from beginning to end. First time ive been able to do that, so it was exciting! Still need another molt or two to see the spermethecae with a scope, but maybe (hopefully) next time!













A. geniculata



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 31, 2017



						First time ive managed to watch any of my spiders flip over! And the most ive seen of a molt...
					
















FREEDOM!



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 31, 2017
__ 3



						So that was awesome. Ive never been able to watch a complete molt before. I usually catch em...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## spotropaicsav

JoshDM020 said:


> Just got to watch a molt from my A. geniculata from beginning to end. First time ive been able to do that, so it was exciting! Still need another molt or two to see the spermethecae with a scope, but maybe (hopefully) next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. geniculata
> 
> 
> 
> __ JoshDM020
> __ Aug 31, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> First time ive managed to watch any of my spiders flip over! And the most ive seen of a molt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREEDOM!
> 
> 
> 
> __ JoshDM020
> __ Aug 31, 2017
> __ 3
> 
> 
> 
> So that was awesome. Ive never been able to watch a complete molt before. I usually catch em...





JoshDM020 said:


> Just got to watch a molt from my A. geniculata from beginning to end. First time ive been able to do that, so it was exciting! Still need another molt or two to see the spermethecae with a scope, but maybe (hopefully) next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. geniculata
> 
> 
> 
> __ JoshDM020
> __ Aug 31, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> First time ive managed to watch any of my spiders flip over! And the most ive seen of a molt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREEDOM!
> 
> 
> 
> __ JoshDM020
> __ Aug 31, 2017
> __ 3
> 
> 
> 
> So that was awesome. Ive never been able to watch a complete molt before. I usually catch em...


How is your T doing after this


----------



## JoshDM020

spotropaicsav said:


> How is your T doing after this















Geniculata on the move



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 31, 2017



						I need to get a ruler to measure these guys... measuring tapes dont work the best
					



About how spiders do ! Gettin around good. Will be dropping a roach as soon as she hardens up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma vorhiesi male matured and my P. vittata molted to fix a bad molt he had just under two months ago. Went from just four limbs up to nine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17

My g.rosea Marsha molted overnight. I knew she was going to molt anytime.  Third molt in 3 weeks from my Ts.  Molted from 1/2" to 3/4".
I am sure she feels much better she looked so uncomfortable.
Next molt lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17

My g.pulchipres sling is flipped 2nd molt today, 4th in 3 weeks and the second of my new little ones to molt.
About to have Golden Freddy 2.0.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott308

Pelinobius muticus sling


----------



## nicodimus22

1 and 3/4 inch B. boehmei molted last night and is now 2 inches. It has been confirmed to be female with the molt, and I have named her Ginger. Looking forward to many years with this stunning beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky

My Euathlus sp. red sling finally molted! It's been kinda freaking me out since it's my smallest spider and currently holds the fasting record at almost 4 months without eating now. Hopefully it will finally eat now. Also, it developed an urticating hair patch.













Freshly molted Euathlus sp. red sling



__ Stormsky
__ Sep 2, 2017
__ 2


















Freshly molted Euathlus sp. red sling



__ Stormsky
__ Sep 2, 2017



						It finally molted, and it developed an urticating hair patch.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## spotropaicsav

nicodimus22 said:


> 1 and 3/4 inch B. boehmei molted last night and is now 2 inches. It has been confirmed to be female with the molt, and I have named her Ginger. Looking forward to many years with this stunning beauty.


Always liked that name


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 Ceratogyrus meridionalis
0.0.1 Harpactira sp. danielskuil
1.0 Harpactira namaquensis
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus solaris

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Misty Day

Adult female _Phixotrichus scrofa,_ definitely an underrated species IMO, my phone camera doesn't do her bright red and metallic gold justice..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nixphat

My C versicolor FINALLY molted. Definitely can vouch for the whole, house a sling in too large of an enclosure and they grow like a Rock. She went from 1/2 to 3/4" before to 3/4 to 1" now. Actually it looks like she grew very minimally, so hoping for a female! No pictures and expecting more molts soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Had a few molts during the last few days:

O. schioedtei #2 and #4
AF B. vagans
P. subfusca sp. lowland #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous has shed in the early hours. Can't get a pic but I can see the skin.


----------



## Misty Day

LP slings #1 & #3, "Drogon" and "Rhaegal" both molted, probably both over the inch mark now.  Their sibling #2, "Viserion" is also in premolt.

Also my mystery spider that I found in my house molted to around an inch, I know this is the T section but if anyone could give me an ID I'd appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

3/4 inch P cancerides sling. Still in it's hide so can't tell how big it is now, but it obligingly shoved it's molt out for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female P. irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## efmp1987

Sling Poecilotheria metallica. I gave mine sufficient hiding spots, flat cork bark glued to another cork bark. It has taken up residence between the bark pieces and it ditched "terrestriality" altogether, as such Im not sure when it molted, I just saw it throw out an old exoskeleton. Kept on placing legless crickets (so they cant hop around). Caught it last night munching on one of those lose crickets, and probably ate most of them as it's back to it's pre-molt fatness again.


----------



## sdsnybny

Found a bunch doing feeding/maintenance this morning. Also lost one to a molt and another for unknown reason.
A. avicularia sling, A. ezendami sling #2, C. perezmilesi sub adult male, G. rosea sling #5, M. balfouri sling #3, P. tigrinawesseli sling, T. sp "Costa Rica II" juvenile, T. sp "Black" sling #1 *[losses]* A. geniculata sling and D.  diamantinensis sling

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Daesu

L. Klugi, hope i can sex the molt.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 Brachypelma klaasi



1.0 Pterinochilus lapalala



2x Poecilotheria rufilata

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## grayzone

Just discovered my female O schioedtei molted within the last couple days.. really came as a suprise as her last molt wasnt too long ago.

Didnt gain much growth, but her peg leg appears fully formed amd normal again, and her carapace is that stunning jadeish green now. Very pretty jet black with those fine, firey red setae!

Now roughly 4.75" maybe. Pix coming soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom1080

#3 L violaceopes. Just hit that beautiful purple stage. Not that I'll get to admire it often...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland

Ephebopus murinus! Can't wait for this beauty to get some size! A little bigger then a quarter now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Nhandu Number 5 (carapoensis) - finally.
Ybyrapora diversipes #2. I'll never get my Ybyrapora juveniles sexed - the molt is always inaccessible in their webs until they destroy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

grayzone said:


> Just discovered my female O schioedtei molted within the last couple days.. really came as a suprise as her last molt wasnt too long ago.
> 
> Didnt gain much growth, but her peg leg appears fully formed amd normal again, and her carapace is that stunning jadeish green now. Very pretty jet black with those fine, firey red setae!
> 
> Now roughly 4.75" maybe. Pix coming soon


Perhaps her body forfeited the growth and sped up times between moltsin favor of restoring the limb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Brachypelma boehmei molted from 1/4 inch to ever so slightly larger! First time this ones molted in my care. Cant wait for those colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

I've been slacking on the posts, B. boehmei sling moulted today.

Within the last week:

B. vagans sling
A. musculosa (now a confirmed female)
P. subfusca LL (now 2.25")


----------



## grayzone

spotropaicsav said:


> Perhaps her body forfeited the growth and sped up times between moltsin favor of restoring the limb


I definitely agree on the forfeiting growth part, but typically a spider has a longer timespan between molts if its doing regeneration in my experience. The girl DID have her leg partially restored already so it could be plausible though. She just molted maybe in mid/late july so its definitely a nice suprise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Lasiodora parahybana_ #2 "Viserion" molted. Around an inch.

_Nhandu coloratovillosus_ #2 molted, the smallest of my 3, was hoping it was a girl, but its a boy. So I have 2 boys, if the last one is also a boy I'm gonna .  It's in premolt though so should find out soon, knowing my bad luck it'll be a male too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Freshly molted GBB from today. My 4th molt t in 3 weeks.
Presenting Rainbow 2.0

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## carterxwr

P. Ornata juvie decided to molt the other night but hasn't come out until now, and only to nicely throw the old molt out of the hide for me!













P. Ornata Juvie



__ carterxwr
__ Sep 5, 2017
__ 2



						Freshly molted

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zxneon

LP peanut size sling  overnight . now streching  her /his legs


----------



## Jones0911

My Pamphobeteus platyomma & my Nhandu coloratovillosus molted yesterday


----------



## Venomgland

Psalmopoeus irminia! Getting bigger! Can't wait until I can sex this T. I will get another if it turns out to be a male.


----------



## boina

Grammostola acteon female #1. Molt was 5", spider is just slightly bigger. They look a lot like G. iheringi, but are obviously a lot smaller.


----------



## KezyGLA

I wondered where she went. i havent really seen her since she moulted last. Saw her outside of her burrow tonight wearing a new dress. She has stretched roughly 1.5" too. Getting big. Ahhhh she is stunning !

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. cambridgei - Confirmed male.


----------



## Eva

14-15 yo G porteri, FINALLY MOLTED
-flipped: 7.9. between 3.00 AM and 4.00 PM
-started molting: 7.9. between 10.00 PM and 11.30 PM
-finished: 8.9. 0.45 AM
-flipped back: 8.9. between 1.35 AM and 1.50 AM
Specimen then proceeded to crawl into the hide that she'd been ignoring so far, so that prevented me from getting any better pictures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

1x E. murinus
2x H. sp. Danielskuil
1x P. victori
1x T. truculentus


----------



## Misty Day

N.coloratovillosus #3 molted, but ripped up the molt before I could sex it. 

Female P.miranda also molted. Didn't gain much size, probably around 2.5 inches.


----------



## Storm1028

My Monocentropus balfouri molted today and is showing its coloration!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott308

P. scrofa
A. ezendami #2


----------



## Storm1028

Here's a picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

P. Platyomma molted out male and a  A Geniculata molted out female


----------



## KezyGLA

My juv male P. ultramarinus moulted. 
I thought it looked a little funny in the furrow area when I took this photo. 




So I examined the exuv under the scope and ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Had 2 l.parahybana molt overnight my 1/4" into 1/3" and my 1.5" into 2".
Makes 6 in 4 weeks.
I have a molty crew. Still waiting for 3 others to go.


----------



## AntlerAlchemist

My a. Chalcodes molted a few weeks ago. She finally came out of her burrow and I set her old molted skin from (May?) next to her for a size comparison she went from light to dark and lighter again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Baby Chilobrachys fimbriatus molted today.


----------



## PidderPeets

After a slightly worrisome amount of time spent on it's back with no progress for such a small spider, I came home to my G. pulchripes sling having finally finished molting from this afternoon. It was only 1" before the molt, and now it's looks 1 1/4" to 1 1/2"


----------



## draconisj4

B. vagans 1" sling, looks to be 1 1/4" or so now.


----------



## KezyGLA

SAF G. iheringi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Venom1080

#3 L violaceopes.


----------



## KezyGLA

New dress for an itchy one. 

_Pamphobeteus platyomma 


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Molted yesterday already:




B. boehmei (can someone please explain to me how to change the orientation of pics? Pretty please?)




T. cyaneolum juvenile #10, likely female - showing colors

and Tapi gigas

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> Molted yesterday already:
> 
> View attachment 251716
> 
> 
> B. boehmei (can someone please explain to me how to change the orientation of pics? Pretty please?)
> 
> View attachment 251719
> 
> 
> T. cyaneolum juvenile #10, likely female - showing colors
> 
> and Tapi gigas


Need to do it on your device or where its hosted at before uploading it. I haven't seen anywhere on AB where you can do that. Maybe if uploaded to the gallery first you might be able to edit it, but I'm not sure

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## boina

sdsnybny said:


> Need to do it on your device or where its hosted at before uploading it. I haven't seen anywhere on AB where you can do that. Maybe if uploaded to the gallery first you might be able to edit it, but I'm not sure


Thank you! Problem is, it's the right way round on my labtop so I'm always surprised when it comes out wrong here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

sdsnybny said:


> Need to do it on your device or where its hosted at before uploading it. I haven't seen anywhere on AB where you can do that. Maybe if uploaded to the gallery first you might be able to edit it, but I'm not sure


Yay, fixed it on the second try! Thank you, that was very helpful!


----------



## scott308

P. miranda sling
B. boehmi


----------



## Jones0911

My male Xenesthis immanis molt this afternoon:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miss moxie

C. versicolor 01 molted today! I'm so excited, I've been waiting for these guys to start popping. I could tell they were close and it's been so long since I've had a sling this small molt. I forgot how exciting it is. And no-- I didn't give it food. That mini meal worm was leftover from it's last offered meal. I carefully pulled it from the web so the sling wouldn't be tempted to nibble before their fangs are hardened.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShyDragoness

Kovu my B. albopilosum has molted today for the first time in my care ! will let 'm finish up and sex the molt ^w^

edit: from the look of the palps Kovu might be a MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

My seven inch fatty "Cruella" only molted six months ago but decided it was time again! This is the first time out of her burrow since the molt.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Misty Day

P.cambridgei "Ryo", confirmed as a male. Finally I get the gender I want, he's gonna be my adult females boyfriend when he's mature, my first breeding project.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## mack1855

P.ultramarinus.Now have the other 3 to get with the program.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

C versicolor now approximately 2"+/-

Still no real color change. I may see a bit of fuscia, but could be the acrylic reflecting. Ill bother it with a flashlight later

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

ThisMeansWAR said:


> My seven inch fatty "Cruella" only molted six months ago but decided it was time again!


That's a good name for a genic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johnny quango

My Cyclosternum schmardae sling moult and low n behold it's still tiny


----------



## sdsnybny

17 month old female P. rufilata, pretty sure she just broke 8"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

My adult 0.1 Homoeomma sp. blue is molting today... I think. She's refused food for about 8 months, has sported a dark butt for about one month, made her molting hammock 2 days ago and just sat on it and this morning finally got around to turning on her back and getting comfortable. I really hope she will have molted when I get home but I wouldn't bet on it. She's very slooowww in everything she does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deeser

My juvenile G.Pulchra moulted last night, and I believe I can confirm it's a male... but not a lot of experience sexing, so will verify again the next time around.

Was around 2.5"-3", now looking closer to 3.5"-4"


----------



## sdsnybny

Snagged my female P. rufilata molt boy is she a big girl. 1.25-1.5" to over 8" in 17 months  I'll post a ruler pic when the molt dries out a bit.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KezyGLA

Another _0.1 Chaetopelma olivaceum 


_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## boina

boina said:


> My adult 0.1 Homoeomma sp. blue is molting today... I think. She's refused food for about 8 months, has sported a dark butt for about one month, made her molting hammock 2 days ago and just sat on it and this morning finally got around to turning on her back and getting comfortable. I really hope she will have molted when I get home but I wouldn't bet on it. She's very slooowww in everything she does.


Yes. She molted. And she's a he. . I bought him two years ago as an 'molt confirmed' female. Unfortunately I failed to confirm that myself - I think his only other molt was too messed up to properly sex. Now it's obvious - very conspicious hooks. . I'm also conspiciously annoyed.

On a more positive note, my largest G. pulchra molted, too - and she's still a she and still rather small - molt is 3.5" and she doesn't look all that much bigger.

Edit: I just looked it up - I had two molts from him. Why didn't I ever check them??

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## z32upgrader

C. versicolor and T. gigas molted yesterday.


----------



## Karli

I woke up this morning to see that my Brachypelma boehmei and my Davus pentaloris had molted.  These are the two I'm most eager to see grow since they're still so young and small. I have a P. scrofa who has been in premolt for what seems like 100 years. Can't wait for her to get some new clothes as she seems terribly uncomfortable and cranky as of late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Woke up to a molted C. cyaneopubescens. The faulty leg now looks completely normal. I have no pictures because he has decided to molt under the heaviest area of webbing. He did push the molt out of the webbing, though. Definitely a male. I better start studying packing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Misty Day

Adult female P.metallica, probably around 6.5 inches now. Was a solid 6 before the molt.  She's more black this molt than the bright blue she normally is, I've heard metallicas do that as they get bigger/older though. Molt was crunchy so she probably molted a few days ago, will throw some pics up on the genus gallery later, can't now as my phones not charged enough to use the flash.


----------



## basin79

My adult female Cyriocosmus ritae.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie

C. versicolor 02 molted late yesterday, and is looking like a tarantula gummy snack.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile/sub adult Hapalopus triseriatus moulted during the night


----------



## Red Eunice

G. pulchripes #1 yesterday. Today using old molt like a mattress. Lol!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

Fresh 1" B. boehmei sling



__ ThisMeansWAR
__ Sep 19, 2017



						This little fella recently molted and I just had to keep a glimpse of that lovely coat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

B. boehmei getting there...



__ ThisMeansWAR
__ Sep 19, 2017
__ 2



						The size of the sling to the right is around an inch and a half (38 mm)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stormsky

My B. albopilosum sling molted on July 18 and at that time I predicted it would molt next today.
It molted yesterday so I was off by 1 day...
Then just to rub it in, my C. versicolor sling decided to molt today instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling molted yesterday. Once it hardens up, its time for a rehouse. My first with this one since unboxing. Nervous, but i can definitely handle it.
I know people say this a lot, but im actually fairly positive it actually doubled in size. I knew these grew fast but... wow.
Will have pictures asap, theres just too much webbing for a camera to see through now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Phormictopus cancerides #2, L violaceopes #3 , #1 L difficilus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wrath of the olives

Had a surprise double molt today!  Just came home from work to my LP sling - about 1.5-2" - on her back (this one was expected, classic late pre-molt signs all over the place) and my P. metallica already finished with a molt (totally unexpected, rejected her first meal just a few days ago).


----------



## Draketeeth

19 September 2017
B. albopilosum molted to Mature Male.

my first little baby T is all growed up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gloomcookie

My B. cabocla...."Maraca" is almost done as I write this. She is now almost a whole inch and a half


----------



## grayzone



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## grayzone

^ that guy molted today. Was hoping hed mature, but looks like hes got another molt or so...

1.0 Lv 5+"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987

My pet web (C. versicolor) molted today. From 0.5 inch to 0.6 inch now, I think. I can feel the growth..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NewT GBB

Big day for me. My first T (chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) just finished its first molt in my care. The little bugger is a whopping 3/4in now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987

NewT GBB said:


> Big day for me. My first T (chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) just finished its first molt in my care. The little bugger is a whopping 3/4in now.


Shes very big. Be careful of those 4-inch long fangs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## user 666

I discovered today that my Lampropelma sp "Borneo Black"is alive. (I found its molted exuvia.)

My P regalis molted recently, but managed to do so inside its hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie

Big list actually! I've been taking care of my dog and getting zero sleep but I'm finally perky enough to update.

9-17-2017

P. regalis 04
9-18-2017

B. auratum male
9-19-2017

C. versicolor 03
P. regalis 02
9-20-2017

C. versicolor 04
C. versicolor 05

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Misty Day

Adult female Nhandu chromatus, looks to be at least 6 inches now. Molt measured 5.75, my biggest terrestrial T, also one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KooBea

C. versicolor finally finished molting today after 2 days of flipping over and flipping back. It's a huge 1/2' now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

E. campestratus - and he turned MM. I didn't expect that yet because he's so small. The exuvia measures hardly 4". He may have gained another inch in legs, but the body seems even smaller.

Last week was molting week, too:
P. carpenteri and C.meridionalis #2 slings
Thrixopelma sling #23 - the runt of the litter finally managed to cross the 1" line (it's siblings all are more than 2"). Just as it's siblings it has adult coloring now, though .

P. murinus is hanging it's feet out of it's burrow after a month and wants food - unfortunately it has kept the exuvia, so no sexing .

C. hati hati and E. olivacea molted last week already and I just rehoused them. I was a bit nervous about the olivacea, because she can be seriously fast, but it was the most uneventful rehouse ever. I just grabbed the bark she was living under including spider clinging to the bark and transferred both to the new enclosure. Done in 30 sec.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma sp montane moulted and grew an immense 1mm woo hoo a slow growing dwarf species i must be nuts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080

Venom1080 said:


> Phormictopus cancerides #2, L violaceopes #3 , #1 L difficilus.


P cancerides #1 molted hours after posting this.  Nice blue after molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Been seeing this coming for a while now. Of COURSE it would choose the day I have to go into work until midnight. Not that I could do anything but watch, but still...

Results will follow...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jones0911



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jones0911

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Been seeing this coming for a while now. Of COURSE it would choose the day I have to go into work until midnight. Not that I could do anything but watch, but still...
> 
> Results will follow...
> 
> View attachment 252839



What species?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Oops. I forgot to add that. 

L. parahybana. She has popped the carapace at this point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

P. sazimai #1 just molted this afternoon. Big gain....went from 1 and 1/2 inches to 2 and 1/4 inches! I put the photo of the molt in the sexing gallery, so hopefully I can get some feedback on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Venom1080 said:


> P cancerides #1 molted hours after posting this.  Nice blue after molt.


Also, H laticeps #2, possibly #1 as well. 

Tapinauchinius sp union island #1 and 3. 2 to come soon. 
Nice couple days lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina

Just came home and found my Lampropelma sp. Borneo black out and about, looking a lot slimmer and bigger than before. I love this spider. If she isn't pre- or post molt she's out.
Also, my new P. sazimai has molted. I can finally start feeding her - she's from a breeder who thinks a spider's abdomen should never be bigger than the cephalothorax... so she's seriously skinny now.


----------



## PidderPeets

My N. chromatus sling molted a few days back. It's now about 1.25 inches and seems to be getting the slightest hint of white bands on it's legs

And my G. pulchripes sling molted last week to about 1.5 inches. It actually came out for food this week, which is the soonest it's ever come out after a molt in the 6 months I've had it


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Success! First the tangle of legs, and then post-moult grooming...later a size comparison, maybe.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone

Just caught one of my Phormingochilus sp akcaya molting. Looks like it was successful.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

And the post-moult stretch! This one amuses me because it almost appears that she cast her moult away and tried to mirror it to show how much she grew.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## carterxwr

My P. Metallica sling just molted today! 2" DLS now give or take.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Okay, I'm probably being a little obsessive about the moult, but I realized that this was her 10th, so I dug out her past exuviums...

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Venomgland

I have a GBB sling molting right now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

Jeez im on fire lately. My adult female L violaceops has flipped onto her back within the last 1/2 hr. 

Will update soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

E. uatuman


----------



## arachnodizz

my first molt!  knew it was coming, was lucky to catch tail end of it.... super stoked 
phormictopus sp.green

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

H. maculata sling.
My B. hamorii finally flipped, been waiting weeks since her bald patches turned black.




**Edit**

She made it out in one piece, didn't discard her bad manners though (she slapped at me when I removed the exuvia).

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Nixphat

Great past few days! B albo molted a couple days ago, still tiny, but almost 1/2 and inch now! B vagans molted and our E sp. red molted today, so that was a great surprise to see them both! Great timing too because I need to give my mealworm colony another week to get a little bigger


----------



## Ryunss

Just got home to see my beautiful _Caribena versicolor_ flip back over! last moult was the 11/08/17 and she was 2 weeks in pre moult again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrDoc

A. Geniculata early this morning.  She now stands guard over her old self.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Misty Day

Male _Pamphobeteus sp. machalla_, gained a lot of size this molt, went from 3.5 inches to around 4.25-4.5. Arms still itch from the cloud of hair he kicked up when I tried to remove the molt. :/

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## SaraFuret

G. pulchripes... Finnaly!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Cute little C. darlingi sling molted.


----------



## 0311usmc

Came home from work to a freshly molted male p.metallica, I mean the fangs are still white fresh. You can see the old exo skeleton bellow the tarantula hanging in the webbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

A surprise moult from my little 1" E pachypus sling


----------



## Venom1080

Heteroscodra maculata molted a week ago. Fangs are all black. But gained about an inch.  No bulbous palps, so I'm hoping it's a girl.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## miss moxie

Alright so two more C. versicolor slings have molted, that means we're up to 7 out of 10. I'm pretty sure one of them is right on the cusp and wouldn't be surprised if they're molted by tomorrow.

And. One of my Pamphobeteus sp. "Costa" molted and put on STUPID size, I was floored when I went to check on them.

Pre Molt:





Now:






 That's the old carapace it's front foot is sitting on! I knew it was going to be big, given how fat it's abdomen was. But YEESH. I love pamphs.

Also when I went to check on it, one of my P. regalis slipped out of it's hide real quick then jerked back inside super fast. I just thought maybe it saw me and spooked. But then I saw it:







It literally flung it's old exuviae out of it's hide and then ran back into it's hidey hole.  Thanks pal, super helpful. Now do this next molt too, so I can sex it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Immature male P. fasciata molted and is still immature


----------



## KezyGLA

A new suit for this handsome guy

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4


----------



## carterxwr

Just came home from work to find my E. Cyanognathus freshly molted! Wish I could get a photo of my pet hole.


----------



## miss moxie

KezyGLA said:


> A new suit for this handsome guy
> 
> View attachment 253240


M. mesomelas? Heart eyes emoji.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Misty Day

L.parahybana sling #1 named Drogon molted, around two inches now, and also now a confirmed female!! Sold an adult female LP a few years back and regretted it ever since, glad I got another one. Be awesome if the other 2 unsexed siblings turned out to be girls also.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sdsnybny

Two of my Blue Fang slings molted and appears to be 1.1 need another molt to confirm though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone

Just got home from the hospital and discovered that my P victori has molted, as well as my paired/gravid Y. diversipes

That makes it molt #3 for the diversipes adult, all within the last 6 months.
2 of which were after being paired.

Im soooo done with the sp right now lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## efmp1987

P. metallica molted again after 25 days. From 0.75 inches it sort of magically jumped to 1.5


----------



## grayzone

3" female P everetti juvie molted last night. Cant wait to see its new size and colors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Lasiodorides polycuspulatus is moulting as i type this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MeltDown

I woke up to a molted Euathlus sp. red sling!! This is my first T so I'm so excited  It went from about 1/2" to 3/4"! Not the best pic, but here it is standing over its molt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone

Daaaaan.... ANOTHER ONE!!

just discovered my female borneo black has decided to molt today.
Appears shes completely free and that the molt was successful

This should put her between 4.75-5"? 

Pics in the genus thread once i can capture some

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moonohol

0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes and 0.1 GBB molted today


----------



## John in Bangkok

I am so excited I can't even tell you! My first Tarantula, and she has been pretty difficult so far. I was getting a bit discouraged. Very aggressive, threat posture, hiding in her hide (lol) and never coming out at all, attacking everything (water, plants, tongs, my breath) so I mostly left her alone as figured she was pre-molt. Has not eaten in the month or so that I have had her. 

So last night she molted and is a beautiful deep black with a little bit of gold on her knees. I tried to snap a photo but she quickly ran back into her hide. I will snap some photos tonight. I don't know what species she is, as she doesn't quite look like a Chaco Golden Knee but I only got a quick look before she ran. I am a little upset I did not get to video it. And now I should be able to sex her. Happy days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Ephebopus cyanognathus tossed out a molt yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

P. cambridgei - and I was able to confirm she's a she 

I was somewhat nervous because she's from the same seller as my surprise MM Homoeomma sp. blue, who was supposed to be female. Since I hadn't had a molt from her before I very carefully made a hole in her dirt curtain and pulled the molt out and yes, she's female. The molt was already 6" so I guess she's mature now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## mack1855

M.velvetosoma.My smallest one.And I really need to buy that macro lens for my Nikon.
I apologize for the lousy shots.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

N. incei, regenerated its lost leg, exuvia was pretty shredded but appears to be male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Caribena versicolor


----------



## z32upgrader

Mature female Selenocosmia peerboomi just finished.


----------



## Pennywise

3 molts on Sept 30th  1st Avicularia Purpurea 1 1/8 " susp Fem., next Brachypelma Emilia 1" susp female and w/photo
Theraphosa Stirmi appx 3" susp male. I call the baby Goliath Mr Thirsty because he is virtually always at his waterdish,


----------



## basin79

Pennywise said:


> 3 molts on Sept 30th  1st Avicularia Purpurea 1 1/8 " susp Fem., next Brachypelma Emilia 1" susp female and w/photo
> Theraphosa Stirmi appx 3" susp male. I call the baby Goliath Mr Thirsty because he is virtually always at his waterdish,


If he's always at his water dish it could be that the rest of the enclosure I'd too dry.


----------



## nicodimus22

Charles Barkley (N. tripepii male) molted today, and is now 3 inches. I'd imagine his dunks will be much better after 1 or 2 more molts.


----------



## draconisj4

2" M. robustum in the process right now, looks to be about finished from what I can see through the peephole into it's burrow. Hope it's gone well.


----------



## Deeser

Tapinauchenius sp "Union Island" moulted last night. Was around 3/4"- 1" DLS, now at 1.5"!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 before


	

		
			
		

		
	
 after

Albiceps and Genic should be any day(/minute) now. I was actually expecting them first. This little fatty ate up until her moult pretty much!


----------



## DadsGlasses

Molt in progress. B. albopilosum flipped 4 hours ago. (8:25am) Not much movement since. This is "my" first molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Thrixopelma cajamarca sling, Davus pentaloris juvenile, and Phrixotrichus scrofa young juvenile female.


----------



## z32upgrader

Young female G. pulchra and A. moderatum both molted today.


----------



## DadsGlasses

Time lapse of today's molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

AF Augacephalus ezendami



AF Pterinochilus lapalala



AF Antillena rickwesti



JF Pamphobeteus sp. costa



AF Hati Hati (I wish I could have gotten a photo. She was looking gorgeous!)

JM Phormingochilus everetti

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## JoshDM020

KezyGLA said:


> AF Antillena rickwesti


I need 20 of these. Why havent i heard of these? Beautiful spider!


----------



## KezyGLA

JoshDM020 said:


> I need 20 of these. Why havent i heard of these? Beautiful spider!


Very rare species (ex. Avicularia rickwesti). Only discovered by West in 2013. I have been looking for male for so long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

#1 Brachypelma albopilosum.. only a year since it's last molt.. _maybe _5" now..
Confirmed female. (Finally)



And one the H cf gigas slings.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jones0911

My  Harpactira pulchripes molted recently

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## boina

Avic avic molted and could do with a rehouse. However, I've no clue how to get her out between the cork pieces I glued to the enclosure. I must have had misplaced my brain when I did that .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deeser

Teeny tiny Genic sling is molting as we speak

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

Deeser said:


> Teeny tiny Genic sling is molting as we speak


Might need a rehouse after this one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deeser

dangerforceidle said:


> Might need a rehouse after this one!


Definitely! Its in the works, just gotta wait for her/him to harden up and then it's moving day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

My Aphonopelma seemani gave me a very welcomed surprise this morning. I was expecting a molt soon after purchasing, and its finally done it!












Seefreakinmani flipped over



__ JoshDM020
__ Oct 3, 2017



						Been waiting for THIS for a while, now!
					
















Seefreakinmani poppin' tops!



__ JoshDM020
__ Oct 3, 2017
__ 5



						I actually got to watch most of this one before leaving for work.
					
















One last little toe



__ JoshDM020
__ Oct 3, 2017



						Cant see the colors all that great in the picture, but it is absolutely beautiful. Idk if its...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus


_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie

P. regalis spiderling, freshly molted and looking cute! And my Hapalopus sp. Columbia LG molted too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anoplogaster

C. versicolor subadult female molted yesterday She’s so red now! I’ll be rehousing her in the next couple of weeks. Pictures will definitely be posted!


----------



## Ryunss

Freshly moulted, super hairy _Poecilotheria metallica.  _She moulted upright on an 80 degree angle in her web, then fell down to the bottom, she seems okay though and is stretching out now.....  Clumsy one is this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Pamphobeteus machala
1.0 Harpactira cafreriana
1.0 Harpactira sp. 'graaff'_


----------



## Tanner Dzula

0.1.0 G. Pulchra
0.1.0 O. phillipinus
0.0.1 H. Sp Columbia
1.0.0 B. Vagans 
0.1.0 H. Maculata 
0.0.5 OBT's(within the last 3 days) 
has been pretty good for molts this whole week.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

I was about to message @KezyGLA to ask when the G. sp. 'concepcion' sling he sold me last moulted because it hasn't eaten since I got it, checked on it to find it had flipped, pulled the exuvia and I'm 75% sure it's a girl (I only have a jeweller's microscope but I thought I saw a tiny flap lol).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deeser

B. Albiceps moulted today! Less than two months since it's last moult, which is crazy for this fella. But put on very little size


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female P. murinus  and P. fasciata molted today. T. cupreus female is webbing up a molt mat now.


----------



## Jones0911

One of my many N chromatus juveniles molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

1" L. parahybana sling, looks to be about 1.5" now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

My _Tapinauchenius sp._ Union Island moulted today (at least, I was presented with an exuvia at the mouth of a web tube today).  It seems it's the second moult in my care, but I didn't find the first exuvia and this one looks quite a bit bigger than the T was when I received it.


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu carapoensis and Aphonopelma burica molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

0.1 Pamphobeteus petersi:




It didn't grow very much, though, maaayybe half an inch, so I think this is one of the smaller Pamphos.

I've decided to measure the molts of all of my larger spiders since I was so annoyed lately of not being able to find reliable adult sizes for larger species.

And T. cyaneolum #15 - I think it's a male and possibly the only male I've kept for myself. The other 4 seem to be girls. Except #23 who's just a runt and too small to sex.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

T. cyaneolum are hard to find over here....you can send me all you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

First molt from my new g.pulchipres today. From 1.5" to 1.75 or 2".
She is just finishing up in this pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus platyomma and D. diamantinensis.
*edit*
D. diamantinensis is female. P. platyomma is suspect female.  Molt was too torn to get 100% confirmation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Squirt (my P_salmopoeus cambridgei_ from @cold blood) molted today. I can't wait to see how big she is now.













Molting Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Squirt)



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 3
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
molting
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Squirt, my 3.75" Psalmopoeus cambridgei, molting. I can't wait to see how much she has grown!
					





Genicula, my juvenile _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, also molted today. I finally got an intact molt, and he is looking male.













So Many Legs! (Acanthoscurria geniculata)



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 3
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
callow
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
molting
post-molt
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula, my freshly molted juvenile male Acanthoscurria geniculata.
					
















2" Male Acanthoscurria geniculata [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 7, 2017
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
exuviae
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
molt
sexing
whitebanded tarantula




						I believe Genicula (Acanthoscurria geniculata) is a male, as I would expect a female to have...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Venomgland

About 6 out of my 13 N.incie I got in the mail 2 days ago! They are all still soooo small..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SaraFuret

Lovely G. pulchra!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

I'm expecting my Grammostola iheringi to flip any day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

1/4" A genic sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

My K. brunnipes female molted out of the paring ;(, Hope the MM is still willing in a couple of weeks

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## nicodimus22

B. albo #3 molted today, going from 3/4 inch to 1 and 1/8 inches.


----------



## Venom1080

Chilobrachys fimbriatus. Finally. Grew about a inch and needs a rehouse already..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ant

My B.albopilosum sling, after 3-4 weeks of hunkering down in a little cave she'd dug out, has finally decided to molt this morning! Hopefully she's comes out the other end with no problems!


----------



## KezyGLA

2nd boehmei to moult out 



Phormictopus sp. green & gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina

Fuzzy, my third ever tarantula (B. albo) molted yesterday:




This Curly Hair isn't so curly haired, a fact I find rather sad and she isn't so albopilosum (= white haired) either... maybe I should add a Nicaraguan variant to my wish list. I still love my Fuzzy, though. (About 5 1/2 inches now)

Today: 1.0 G. actaeon turned MM. He's huge. This is the molt:




Of course his legs are even longer now. Interestingly both his sisters are only 5" at the moment. Go figure.

And N. incei sling #1 molted, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

@boina is Fuzzy a Honduran or is she hobby form of sorts?


----------



## boina

KezyGLA said:


> @boina is Fuzzy a Honduran or is she hobby form of sorts?


Hobby form - Somehow I don't think she's a purebred...


----------



## grayzone

Juvie P sp rufus just molted today and appears to be around 2.75"-3" well see when she comes out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Viridasius fasciatus sling #2 molted.


----------



## KezyGLA

grayzone said:


> Juvie P sp rufus just molted today and appears to be around 2.75"-3" well see when she comes out...


Saw my 2" rufus for the first time in aaaaaages the other night. Now 4+"


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 Brachypelma boehmei (moulted out )
0.1 Ceratogyrus meridionalis 
0.1 Ceratogyrus sp. 'Mozambique'
1.0 Haplopelma sp. 'Ke Bang'
0.0.1 Harpactira sp. 'danielskuil'
0.0.1 Harpactira sp. 'graaff'
1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia (matured)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venomgland

My B. boehmei just finished molting today. It's still sitting on the molt so I don't want to disturb it at all. This will be my first molt since owning this T! Looks like it grew some hair on the butt finally (received it bald), and this will be the first time I can sex it too!! Fingers crossed for a female!

I'll post pictures when I get them..


----------



## grayzone

@KezyGLA   Hidden due to the premolt? Mine is usually pretty visible, but maybe im lucky! Out more than any of the other Phormingochilus genus i own.

On the bright side, i wasnt able to confirm via molt, but mine is without a doubt female. I always suspected it, but look at this furrow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

@grayzone I just never see it aha. It must have moulted a few times at least


----------



## Moonohol

0.0.1 Harpactira baviana yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Pelinobius muticus!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Venomgland

A male///

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

1" P. cancerides.  I was worried about this one, it started yesterday and was on it's back for hours with no change but when I got up this morning there was the molt in the mouth of it's burrow and I can see a much bigger pale blue spider standing behind it. Whew!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Grammostola iheringi is on her back now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie

P. antinous 02
P. antinous 03
Y. diversipes 01
L. klugi

















I thought I'd be able to confirm the L. klugi's sex this molt (suspect male) and they had other ideas, so.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> Grammostola iheringi is on her back now.


Literally sat on the floor in the animal room watching her shed. It NEVER gets old.

Edit.
Multi tasking. Noticed my Poecilotheria subfusca lowland was out and in a good position. Tape measure. I reckon with her legs flat she'd be 18cm. The little lass has grown some.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

All done and dusted. Can't wait to see her out and about in a week or so and see how much size she's put on.








My T.blondi is in premoult too. Exciting times ahead.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi molted today, and tiny S. peerboomi sling too.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Discovered that G. pulchripes had moulted last night or this morning. Her 8th since arriving as a s'ling  three years ago this month. Measures somewhere between 3.7 and 3.9 inches. For viewers who may be interested in the the growth rate, below is the spider taken just two days shy of three years ago. Probably was 1/2 inch, but not any more than 3/4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Piloctenus haematastoma aka sp "red fang" molted.


----------



## Ztesch

My C. Versicolor finally molted a couple hours ago.  I will post a pic when she get her colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

I couldnt wait for the full coloration. She still looks pretty, here she is.


----------



## dangerforceidle

I found an exuvia from my _Idiothele mira_ today.  It was tiny and in pieces and mixed in with the loose substrate used to create the 'dirt carpet with trap doors' that it has constructed.  It may be from two moults ago, I'm not sure.  But I found it today so I'm counting it.


----------



## draconisj4

1" G.pulchripes sling...finally.


----------



## Caprica19

My first T, _Avicularia avicularia _molted!  She went into pre-molt as soon as I got her, so I'm glad that stress is over.  

I think she actually molted Wednesday night, but her web hammock was pretty dense, so I couldn't be sure.  But, yes, confirmation, she molted!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. irminia sling.


----------



## basin79

My Theraphosa blondi came out of hiding for a slurp. Moult within a week or so I reckon.


----------



## miss moxie

Caught my Pamphobeteus sp. "Insignis" sling on their back! Gonna have to upgrade their enclosure when they harden up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol

0.0.1 Tapinauchenius sp. Caribbean Diamond and 0.0.1 Ybarapora diversipes


----------



## CWilson1351

It's been so long since I posted here I may be re announcing a couple, but N. incei gold and B. boehmei have both molted fairly recently.


----------



## boina

0.1 P. ornata threw out a molt and P. rufilata sling#3. The rufi slings are molting every 50 days like clockwork .


----------



## kevinlowl

Male P. regalis molted and it's beginning to show the white stripe.


----------



## Venomgland

I'm about to have a bigger G. pulchra in the morning! My juvenile just flipped on to its back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikeinla

mine..

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Brachypelma boehmei molted. Probably within the last few hours, based on how fresh it looks.
Tiny amount of growth. Sooo slow.


----------



## Anoplogaster

P. rufilata! She’s getting big


----------



## Moonohol

Spotted a few more today! Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue and Harpactira marksi


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

My a.geneculata finally molted after3 months from 1/4" to 1/2".


----------



## Venomgland

Just found a molt in my Psalmopoeus irminia enclosure! Can't wait to see how big its gotten! 

I've noticed on my tarantula app that the last 3 T's that molted in my care all have been right at 40 days.


----------



## grayzone

Woke to find my confirmed male Avicularia sp. rufa molted last night and went from around 3.5" to a shocking 5" roughly

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Viridasius fasciatus and Cyriopagopus sp "hati hati" molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Lasiodora parahybana_ #2 "Rhaegal" molted, now a confirmed female. Around 2 inches.


----------



## grayzone

Tiny A. purpurea molted. Now about 5/8"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

My third _Aphonopelma marxi_ sling finally molted this morning and now looks much the same as their siblings — and getting feisty there too, already trying to flick hairs at me as I picked up their discarded wardrobe.


----------



## johnny quango

My B auratum juvenile moulted and as usual it completely destroyed the moult


----------



## Moonohol

2nd Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue molted this week


----------



## mikeinla



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile male Pamphobeteus sp mascara moulted last night doesn't look half as bulky as my female did at this size


----------



## dangerforceidle

My smaller _H. pulchripes _sling molted overnight.  Still shiny!







I also discovered a discarded exuvia from my larger M. balfouri yesterday, but I'm not sure if it was old and I missed it or if it's new.


----------



## Ethel Webster

I've had my two Versicolor slings for over 6 weeks now and finally Stompy has moulted! Hope it chucks the moult out soon, I want to see it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Ethel Webster said:


> I've had my two Versicolor slings for over 6 weeks now and finally Stompy has moulted! Hope it chucks the moult out soon, I want to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255432
> View attachment 255433


More tarantulas? Well done that girl!!!!


----------



## Ethel Webster

basin79 said:


> More tarantulas? Well done that girl!!!!


Haha!  Like I said, I got these slings 6 weeks ago. I never see them out in their pots and fancied something a bit bigger and terrestrial, so I got my B. Hamorii last week. I went in the shop to get a B. Emilia but the Hamorii had moulted overnight and looked amazing! Emilia is next on the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grumpycow3

do you know where i can get some c.versi slings? i cant find anywhere that ships to the uk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ethel Webster

grumpycow3 said:


> do you know where i can get some c.versi slings? i cant find anywhere that ships to the uk


I'm in the UK! Got mine from a chap on one of the Facebook groups.


----------



## grumpycow3

ok


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Nitara, my 3.5" female G. pulchripes, wasn't expecting one from her as she ate 6 days ago.

Currently in premoult:
B. boehmei
B. smithi
C. versicolor
N. carapoensis


----------



## Ztesch

My A. Seemani finally molted!  He was in premolt for like 2 months geez.


----------



## draconisj4

1" B. vagans sling. It's been holed up for a couple of weeks and today I can see a pale spidey and the molt through the peephole into the burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

0.5cm C. elegans sling has molted in the night~ does it count as a juvi now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venomgland

Another day! Another molt! I'm super excited about this one!! My Euathlus sp. red molted for the first time in my possession! About to go from 1/2" to slightly bigger then 1/2"! LOL


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. boehmei - Put on a nice bit of size, still teneral but looks like it's got its orange legs now, managed to untangle the exuvia but too small to determine sex, should know next moult.
N. carapoensis - She's nearly doubled in size, will rehouse once she hardens.


----------



## z32upgrader

Grammostola sp "Maule" still an immature male.


----------



## sdsnybny

I was surprised by a molt from my LP and she is now about 7" 
Got a date lined up for her too!


----------



## grayzone

P irminia molted today. About 3 1/2" or so. Really mangled its molt so still no clue on gender


----------



## z32upgrader

Neoholothele incei molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

My second molt for my p.sazimai. She is now about 3/4" and will be switching her to live prey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

Yay! P. ornata juvi


----------



## dangerforceidle

_H. pulchripes_.  The larger of my two slings moulted today.


----------



## Andrea B

Caribena versicolor sling molted sometime after 5pm yesterday.  Could have been this morning or last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

B hamorii juvenile


----------



## Matoutou

Female Avicularia purpurea and female Brachypelma albiceps. Lucky day I guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinopelma sazimai molted late last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

P pulcher, A sp Peru purple, Haplopus #1


----------



## sdsnybny

My first MM Holothele sanguiniceps, anybody out there with an adult female??


----------



## JoshDM020

Juvie A. genic molted last night. Looked at the molt, and it is a male. Somebody get ready to sell me a female! 













Geniculata



__ JoshDM020
__ Oct 30, 2017
__ 6



						Molted last night. Looks like a pretty good size gain, but I'll find out for sure soon. Also...
					



Edit: awww man. My freaking finger got in the frame. Today is gonna be fun one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

Juvi Chaco!! Looks like it happened yesterday.


----------



## tjs028

C. cyaneopubescens sling molted today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul1126

Brachypelma Vagans sling 31/10/17, second moult under my care.
Can't see how much he's grown since he's burrowed.

Could possible be ready to take down live prey that isn't pinheads


----------



## Ungoliant

I didn't even know she was in pre-molt, so Flash (my _Grammostola pulchra_) surprised me by leaving a molt outside her hide on Halloween.

My new _Neoholothele incei_ sling also molted some time within the last week or two. (It has been a pet web for a couple of weeks, so I am not sure exactly when it molted. I just saw longer, paler legs sticking out the other day.)


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Pamphobeteus fortis


----------



## The Grym Reaper

H. gigas sling


----------



## Ztesch

My pumpkin patch sling molted on Halloween lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

P.cambridgei juvenile male molted, although looking at the molt it's looking a little girly...
Had a deformed footpad, stayed attached after the molt but the T cast off the leg a few hours later and ate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## checkmate

One of my Olios giganteus slings after molting (few days ago)
View media item 45111

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. ornata, Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" and probably fifty OBTs molted to 2i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

Finally my B smithi moulted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaden Bryant

I got a 3/4" Grammostola pulchripes sling back in July and today I saw her for the first time in a while and was happily surprised to see some adult colors kicking in. I did a little bit of searching around and found two molts! She's more about four times the size of the first! This is great to see but also makes me a little said to see her growing so fast as she may be a he.  Regardless always good to see a growin T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

A. geroldi last night. Scared me though since I lost one of these already. Saw legs sticking up and when I grabbed the cup, the legs were limp. Opened the cup and saw it was the exuvia that was limp not my little one. Anyhow, here's some photos





Oh and the exuvia is still small but tomorrow I'll attempt to sex it, fingers crossed for a female!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Euathlus_ sp. Red.  Holy moly, finally.  1/4" to 3/8", woo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ztesch

One of my Nhandu Chromatus slings molted today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crlovel

Rufilata molted.


----------



## Ztesch

My P. Sazamai molted tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nonnack

Perfect moult of P. cancerides












perfect moult



__ Nonnack
__ Nov 5, 2017

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 P. chordatus molted sometime in the last couple days

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Kaden Bryant

Noticed my A chalcodes sling had a pitch black abdomen, went to the movies, came back and saw a little white ghost in new clothes. Barely missed the action


----------



## Mentat Ix

P. striata right now


----------



## grayzone

One of my Phormingochilus sp akcaya molted,  my C. versicolor molted, and my female Avicularia sp rufa molted today

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## vwcorrado16v

Nhandu tripepii molted and is a female!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata and Idiothele mira slings.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. ecclesiasticus - It's about 2" now, exuvia was shredded but got a good look at it ventrally and it looks female, hopefully get the next one intact to confirm.
The second largest of my C. versicolor moulted yesterday.


----------



## kevinlowl

My smaller Ceratogyrus marshalli molted and finally I know what a horn looks like. My larger one has a stump and I thought it needed to get larger to develop a horn lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tjs028

C. versicolor sling molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Harpactira pulchripes.  I think I see lady-bits!  I'll take another look in the morning when the molt has dried.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola pulchripes juvenile moulted through the night


----------



## KezyGLA

Havent posted here in a while. 

3 from tonight-

0.1 Haplocosmia himalayana



0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus




0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Ztesch

B. Albo sling molted tonight. Now its should be about 1'


----------



## sdsnybny

Y. diversipes slings 2-4, G. rosea juvenile #29, C. darlingi sling #2, M. balfouri sling #3, and finally P. scrofa sling #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female H. minax


----------



## JoshDM020

P. cambridgei molted last night. No idea on size and no pics yet because its still hiding away in its insane web labyrinth.


----------



## Ztesch

My very first T, my Brachypelma Hamorii sling molted for the second time tonight.


----------



## Bread

My P.ornata sling molted some time last night, however it's a bad one and the poor little guy is unlikely to make it 

3 legs, 1 fang and 1 palp left, not sure why it's happened guess it's just chance.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Nonnack

A. amazonica, and its looking awesome












A. amazonica



__ Nonnack
__ Nov 12, 2017

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Acanthogonatus francki #2....looks female


----------



## z32upgrader

Little P. vittata molted today and regenerated missing front leg and finally has normal sized legs from last molt's regeneration of the legs it lost on its bad molt a couple months ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Cyriocosmus bertae molted to a MM......anybody have a mature female?


----------



## Ztesch

Brachypelma Vagans molted Sunday night.  It is about 2 inches.


----------



## Venomgland

My Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" just molted! Pretty excited about this one. Was a little worried when it disappeared for awhile. I was worried that I did something wrong and it died. Not much info on these species..


----------



## athlete96

N. chromatus sling just molted  I checked on it at 2pm, and before I went to bed saw the little thing upside down with the molt beside it. It flipped over though.. and the molt is a bit stuck on the top of his abdomen. Other than that, a textbook molt!! 

Now, if my B. albopilosum, B. bohemii, and L. parybhana could molt at some point that would be lovely.


----------



## Gossamer

My 3" B. Albo molted to 3.5" (I believe). Confirmed male, though I've suspected that for some time now. Pics! My 'Caliban' beside his old clothes, and then an hour later at his water dish. Molting is thirsty work


----------



## Mninvert

P. Regalis sling molted to about 2 inches. Unsexed.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_M. balfouri_.  I'm hoping the exuvia gets tossed a little further outside the burrow so I can retrieve it.


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 B. baumgarteni
0.1 Bach Ma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Pseudhapalopus sp Blue is now a MM @3.5-4", 1.0.0 M. mesomelas,
also this week two other MM's both H. sanguiniceps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. ornata male molted.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Size comparison between one of my bigger slings and my smallest: _H. pulchripes 2_ and _E. _sp Red.  The former moulted today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

P ornata bout a week ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## DapperDan

A.avic molted just 40 minutes ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911

One of electric blues moltes recently and an OBT

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## athlete96

LP molted as I got home from being a designated driver. I feel as if that is some good karma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc

Female t.apophysis molted early this morning. I came home from work yesterday and she was just covered in urticating hairs. She also shed a bunch of hairs at burrow enterance and all the way down the burrow, can clearly see in pictures. Makes me itch just looking at all those hairs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Mated P. regalis.  Why?

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Subadult female and adult female _Phormingochilus everetti



_
Subadult female _Cyriopagopus schioedtei



_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Molt party! All in the same day:

A. avic (MM...named him Velcro.)
L. klugi (definitely female...named her Minerva.)
B. emilia (too tiny to sex)
B. albopilosum #3 (too tiny to sex)


----------



## Venom1080

Y diversipes. A variegata. #2 P irminia matured into a monster sized male.

Probably a couple Hysterocrates. They're a bit bigger and skinnier.

#2 B albopilosum. #2 T sp UL molt.


----------



## 0311usmc

0311usmc said:


> Female t.apophysis molted early this morning. I came home from work yesterday and she was just covered in urticating hairs. She also shed a bunch of hairs at burrow enterance and all the way down the burrow, can clearly see in pictures. Makes me itch just looking at all those hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258175


I retrieved the molt from my t.apophysis and laid it out on a piece of printer paper, she is almost as big as the paper. She is going to be a massive tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caprica19

Marigold, my half inch _G. pulchripes_ molted today!  Her first molt since coming into my care.  She's a bit bigger, now.  :3


----------



## johnny quango

Grammostola grossa sling just finished


----------



## Arachnophoric

Brachypelma hamorii finally flipped for me today after being in heavy premolt for nearly a week.

Went from (roughly) 1" to 2", and to my immense pleasure it appears to be a little female. I've named her Ham

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4

1/2" B. cabocla sling, I was feeding today and took down  it's enclosure and saw it was just starting to flip. I put it back in a hurry, lol. It's all done now, looks to have doubled in size. Also 1 1/2"  L. parahybana sometime yesterday or last night, 2" now.


----------



## Sherrome

My B.vagans molted 4 days ago


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Harpactira pulchripes _#1 is moulting right now.  I didn't want to open the lid of the container and possibly disturb it, so no photos.  It is on it's back and legs are twitching.


----------



## Pokie11

L.parahybana male, and N.incei female molted today for me. Aaand, one non-tarantula thingy- Deroplatys dessicata mantis also molted today.


----------



## draconisj4

1/2" B. hamorii finally molted this morning after 3 weeks of looking like it was about to pop. Doesn't look any bigger, heavy sigh...


----------



## johnny quango

My Psalmopoeus cambridgei juvenile moulted earlier. My Avicularia sp colombia is also on it's back but it's been there about 36hrs or so and it's not looking good


----------



## draconisj4

My P. lugardi sling molted but   not sure when. It's water dish wicked out into it's burrow and got everything soaking wet. I found the poor little guy out of it's burrow for the first time since I've had it clinging to the top of the enclosure looking very unhappy. I rehoused it into a dry enclosure and found a molt in the old burrow.


----------



## mack1855

Meg.velvetosoma.Refused prey yesterday.Pic is from this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nixphat

Our B. albopilosum molted a week ago today, grew from ~.5" to .75" and our C. versicolor molted today (or maybe yesterday), going from ~.75" to ~1" 

Our B albo couldn't get its spinnerets out of the molt, so a minor complication, but I'm hoping it won't be anything major as the rest of its body seemed to make it out fine. Here's hoping


----------



## scott308

Psalmopoeus irminia
Megaphobema robustum


----------



## athlete96

B. albo molted! Must have done so after I left last night. Looks to be ~ 2 inches, maybe 1.75


----------



## z32upgrader

M. balfouri and Lyrognathus giannisposatoi males matured.  C. darlingi sling molted too.


----------



## Arachnoclown

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted this morning. I'm pretty happy with the results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starnaito

My male A. genic molted overnight. He put on a lot of size, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

My Acanthoscurria antillensis young juvie (Jorah) molted sometime while we were gone for Thanksgiving.  My P. miranda AF (Arya) is flipped on her back right now preparing to molt.

Update: Arya’s molt was a success.


----------



## KezyGLA



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Venomgland

My P. Rufilata just finished up molting! Hopefully he starts to calm down some now.


----------



## PidderPeets

My N. chromatus sling surprised me today with a totally unexpected molt. It's probably about 1.75 inches now and it's little butt is finally turning red


----------



## Nonnack

Can't wait to see new suit, and sex the moult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone

_*Poecilotheria regalis- Subadult female.. FINALLY  lol




*_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Terrible pic but if you squint you'll be able to make out my little Pamphobeteus antinous on her back. I bloody knew she'd moult before my T.blondi who's been in premoult for what seems aaaaaaages. 


Squeaky bum time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ztesch

Avicularia metallica molted Monday.  She got pretty big!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> Terrible pic but if you squint you'll be able to make out my little Pamphobeteus antinous on her back. I bloody knew she'd moult before my T.blondi who's been in premoult for what seems aaaaaaages.
> 
> 
> Squeaky bum time.


Again a terrible pic but you should be able to make out her red abdomen and legs towards the back. Her abdomen is actually on her old carapace. Mission complete. Phew.


----------



## sdsnybny

P. tigrinawesseli sling, P. pulcher sub adult female, and my little E. cyanognathus is now a juvie female


----------



## Flexzone

_*Pamphobeteus cf. antinous- 1.5'' Juvenile









*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

I. mira finally molted after a couple weeks. Still small, but the molt is looking male.


----------



## Varla Einin

One of our little C. versicolor molted yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

Hapolopus Columbia large sling Molted today.  Maybe now 1.25'


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Tapinauchenius _sp. Union Island.


----------



## grayzone

Been a bit since i checked in, but in the last week or two ive had the following molts

2x Avicularia sp rufa slings
1x female O schioedtei
1x female Phormingochilus sp rufus
1x female C ritae (currently being cohabbed with a MM)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## scott308

G pulchra 
	

		
			
		

		
	




P miranda


----------



## sdsnybny

B. albopilosum Nicaraguan @3" sexed female , X. sp White @6.5-7" juvie male, E. sp Blue @3" female, and E. cyanognathus @3" female


----------



## checkmate

B. klaasi, now 1"
V. fasciatus, now 3/4"


----------



## BC1579

A. avic molting now! May be finished, but she’s in her web tube so I can’t see too well. 

There’s certainly more than 8 legs in there right now, though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted today. Was about 2.5" dls, probably 3" or a little more, now. Pics to come, he's still hiding out.


----------



## johnny quango

My Grammostola iheringi surprised me with a moult tonight


----------



## draconisj4

Hapalopus sp. (Columbia) lg, still so tiny I can barely see it


----------



## z32upgrader

Female S. calceatum molted yesterday.


----------



## Mirandarachnid

My L. parahybana molted before I went to work this evening! I was very excited because it molted outside of it's hide for once, and I thought I might get a chance to grab the exuvium before it pushed it around too much and destroyed it. I'd very much like to know the sex of my little spiderling, but I think it heard me, because as soon as it was back on it's feet it commenced munching the entire abdomen 
It was 2" before molt, no idea how much size was gained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

One of my little N. Chromatus slings molted while I was at work.  So far I'm getting my slings to molt about once a month with a steady diet of mealworms and temps around 75 degrees.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Euathlus_ sp. Red moulted today.  Possibly up to 1/2" now!


----------



## kevinlowl

Malaysian Earthtiger molted and turned out to be MALEEEEEE 
What a disappointment, time for him to go.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

E. cyanognathus molted this morning.


----------



## basin79

My young juvenile T.blondi has flipped. She's been in premoult for what seems months. 

#squeakybumtime


----------



## Pokie11

Psalmopoeus irminia sling/juvenile molted few hours ago.


----------



## Arachnophoric

While anxiously waiting on two suspect females to molt, my suspect male S. calceatum became a confirmed male, and just this morning my tiny M. balfouri sling gave me a surprise molt!


----------



## z32upgrader

C. fimbriatus sling molted.


----------



## johnny quango

Thrixopelma pruriens just finished


----------



## basin79

My T.blondi lass moulted late yesterday. Her 4th since I got her earlier this year. She's certainly putting on some size now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

Woke up to a very freshly molted p.pulcher this morning.


----------



## nicodimus22

In the last few days:

P. sazimai #1
G. rosea
D. pentaloris
B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

0.1 Avicularia avicularia molted either last night or this morning. Premolt was pretty short on this one.


----------



## Andrea B

Caribena versicolor sling


Not the best picture due to all the webbing, but you get the idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Lasiodora parahybana _sling surprised me with a moult today.  Was a chubby little thing, now quite a bit more svelte and leggy.


----------



## Tia B

My avic molted this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCustom78

P. irminia sac mates molted 12/2/17 and 12/7/ 17


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp "Hati Hati" and juvenile male P. fasciata


----------



## Ztesch

P. Sazamai molted tonight.  Should be around 1.25-1.5. Hopefully the blue starts to show a lil.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

In the last few days:

Juvie P. pulcher
Juvie A. musculosa
G. sp. 'Concepcion' sling
Juvie D. diamantinensis
C. versicolor sling


----------



## SDCustom78

My 1 inch Caribena versicolor molted in its tube this morning so i took a quick pic  "still a bit translucent" and left it be.  Hoping its two other sac mates are about to do the same here shortly.  I am NOT the best photographer so please accept my apologies in advance .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

This beauty molted. Once again, i wasnt able to confirm gender myself (was sold as a 2" confirmed female) so i guess ill try again next molt or see bulbs

Pmet 4.5"-5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

Brachypelma albiceps sling molted this morning! Actually looks like it put on more size than its last molt. Here lately, this one and my A. geniculata are the only ones that give me good post-molt pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ant

My C.Versi sling molted today after about 4-5 weeks of refusing food. I woke up this morning and saw her wiggling her butt around and laying lots of webbing down and I knew it was coming. 6 hours later I catch her molting on a leaf at the top of her enclosure. Funny thing was, once she was free and wiggling around stretching her legs, the dozy cow fell off the leaf (she's fine). I haven't seen her fully stretched out yet but I'm thinking she's put on about .5cms.


----------



## dord

Sometime this past week my GBB molted, absolutely GORGEOUS! Iridescent blue legs and even more contrast on the black and orange pattern on their abdomen. Wish I got pics, it spends all its time in its hide.


----------



## basin79

You'll have to believe me but that's a moult from my adult female Heteroscodra maculata.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

My _Idiothele mira _sling moulted today... well, it kicked its exuvia out of the burrow today.  It's also done some mass excavation since I last peeked in.


----------



## Thekla

My H. sp blue peru sling finally moulted last night! YAY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

My P. irminia sling molted today! I thought she was due for a molt and I was noticing her scouting out a spot, and apparently she finally found one she liked. Left me a nice molt, but not intact enough to try to sex.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## athlete96

Both my B. boehmeii and G. pulchripes molted today. One in the morning and one while I was at school. It was cool to see both of them form a moulting mat and get almost completely black before a few hours later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_P. metallica_ with a semi-surprise moult.  It was looking pretty dark, but it did eat a couple days ago.


----------



## z32upgrader

Piloctenus haematastoma molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonohol

0.1 A. metallica molted last night!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. smithi (ex annitha) finally moulted, it appears to be male.
T. cyaneolum is currently moulting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Cyclosternum schmardae sling had it's 4th moult in my care and it's a whopping 1/4" now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boina

M. mesomelas molted - this 5"+ spider I never got a molt from because it destroyed everything. 

Well, I don't need a molt anymore, he's now a Mature Male . It's not that bad because the sac mate I also have is definitely female, but still. I got him as a freshly molted 3rd instar, so it took him a little less than two years and only 9 molts to mature (he's 9th instar now).

And of course it's the middle of winter and I can't ship him out for breeding until spring .

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## basin79

boina said:


> M. mesomelas molted - this 5"+ spider I never got a molt from because it destroyed everything.
> 
> Well, I don't need a molt anymore, he's now a Mature Male . It's not that bad because the sac mate I also have is definitely female, but still. I got him as a freshly molted 3rd instar, so it took him a little less than two years and only 9 molts to mature (he's 9th instar now).
> 
> And of course it's the middle of winter and I can't ship him out for breeding until spring .


That's unfortunate. Still at least you raised him to adulthood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

boina said:


> M. mesomelas molted - this 5"+ spider I never got a molt from because it destroyed everything.
> 
> Well, I don't need a molt anymore, he's now a Mature Male . It's not that bad because the sac mate I also have is definitely female, but still. I got him as a freshly molted 3rd instar, so it took him a little less than two years and only 9 molts to mature (he's 9th instar now).
> 
> And of course it's the middle of winter and I can't ship him out for breeding until spring .


Feed the holy shot out of him as soon as he hardens, every 3-5 days and big meals. Get him as fat as possible then he will make spring shipping weather just fine.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## greenbb

My GBB sling molted today!


----------



## Lil Paws

Hurray! My G. Pulchripes finally molted! I checked inside the front of her hide and saw her molt upturned. It was either today or yesterday. Hoping she comes out soon so I can retrieve it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Woke up to find the following had moulted:

P. metallica
P. ecclesiasticus (looks to be female)
N. incei (Edit: Had this pegged as a male as I couldn't find spermathecae last time, checked the fresh exuvia today and bloody found them this time as they're now sclerotised)
A. minatrix

And the icing on the cake...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

The Grym Reaper said:


> And the icing on the cake...


All out and healthy, this exuvia is about half an inch bigger than her last one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My A. variegata was feeling left out so she's joining today's moult gang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lil Paws

Very carefully used the paintbrush to pull out her molt from the front of her enclosure, and she came out to check out what I was up to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Been quite a lot recently, but heres a couple that made me smile tonight. 

My male Pterinochilus lapalala finally matured. Will soon be time to get him to business. 



A little Ami sp. Panama made it through 2 bad moults and is now in good condition. Always good to see

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 5


----------



## scott308

Pterinopelma sazimai sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

N. chromatus sling had it's second moult with me, almost exactly a month after its last. Just finished a few minutes ago


----------



## sdsnybny

A young male T. violaceus matured today....any ladies out there?


----------



## boina

sdsnybny said:


> Feed the holy shot out of him as soon as he hardens, every 3-5 days and big meals. Get him as fat as possible then he will make spring shipping weather just fine.


Thanks, I'll definitely do that. 

(there seem to be a lot of notifications I'm not getting lately - sorry about the late response)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina

Jeanie molted every December for the last two years and she didn't disappoint this year either:




And my P. chordatus molted a few days ago. She was always in attack mode when I bought her but she has calmed down so much since she's settled in and is now nearly as easy to work with as a NW. She's also never attempted to hide or burrow although she has a hide and plenty of substrate:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moonohol

0.1 L. difficilis molted today, really wasn’t expecting it this soon but I’m happy it went well! DEFINITELY time for a rehouse now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrDoc

K. Brunippes doing the deed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogyrus marshalli female molted this morning with complications.  For reasons I'll never understand, she rolled herself over as she got the last of her legs out and managed to tear her rear right leg most of the way off as she rolled against the webbed ground.  She ended up dropping the leg after bleeding for a while and "Doc upgrader" had to fix her up with some super glue.  She was an excellent patient through all the fussing I did to help her out.  Didn't try to bite me once.  I'm sure she'll be her usual cranky self in a couple days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Genicula (male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_) molted today. I didn't realize the little guy was in pre-molt, although I guess that explains why he was shedding hairs all over his cage.

I saw him grooming, and I thought, "Your fangs look white." I shined a flashlight in his cave, and there is a molt in there. He is now cuddling it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

H. gigas
B. boehmei (confirmed female)


----------



## Dementeddoll

synic said:


> One more molt and he/she will probably be all adult colored
> 
> Had my ~.5" Versi molt 2 days ago.  I swear she didn't grow more than a millimeter, but I guess I'll see when she finally comes out of her funnel.  They look super cool right after molting... light blue body, red fangs (and mouth area).


       Tell me about it. Mine is about the same size and it molted and I could have swore the same thing.


----------



## Dementeddoll

On another note same day my Nhandu Chromatus also molted. Finally getting the adult coloration which is sweet. No more nasty brownish coooartion. Haha, along with my other b. Smithi sling. Idk why I get super excited. Lmfao, I get like more than a double whammy. Haha, my b.smithi sling is finally 1.5 that little bugger was the tiniest sling I've ever had and my first.


----------



## Garth Vader

Aviculara aviculara finally molted! I am hoping when I pull the molt later that I can confirm the sex.


----------



## Dementeddoll

spidertherapy78 said:


> Aviculara aviculara finally molted! I am hoping when I pull the molt later that I can confirm the sex.


If it is done molting and it's safe to get the skin get it before it hardens much easier to sex while still soft.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SDCustom78

Found this C. versicolor this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader

Dementeddoll said:


> If it is done molting and it's safe to get the skin get it before it hardens much easier to sex while still soft.


Thank you. I wish I could do it now! Hopefully by tonight it is still possible. Because, work and adulting type things!


----------



## Dementeddoll

spidertherapy78 said:


> Thank you. I wish I could do it now! Hopefully by tonight it is still possible. Because, work and adulting type things!


Yeah, I hate it when I get it too late it's so hard to try telling. So far 3 of my 6 T's are confirmed female. The other two are slings. Then one is a <edit>. Haha, bastard only molted once in the whole 1.5 year that I've had it. Then my last sling ended passing away two days ago. Sucks cuz That was my number one in my list to attain and it ended up passing. R.I.P. little H. Lividium. Guess wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Garth Vader

Dementeddoll said:


> Yeah, I hate it when I get it too late it's so hard to try telling. So far 3 of my 6 T's are confirmed female. The other two are slings. Then one is a <edit>. Haha, bastard only molted once in the whole 1.5 year that I've had it. Then my last sling ended passing away two days ago. Sucks cuz That was my number one in my list to attain and it ended up passing. R.I.P. little H. Lividium. Guess wasn't meant to be.


Sorry about your sling. That is a rough deal.

I have yet to be able to confirm the sex of any of my little ones, although by looking ventrally, I thiiiiink my sweetie, fatty Aphonopelma anax is a she. Of course they hardly ever molt so it will be a while!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Dementeddoll said:


> If it is done molting and it's safe to get the skin get it before it hardens much easier to sex while still soft.





spidertherapy78 said:


> Thank you. I wish I could do it now! Hopefully by tonight it is still possible. Because, work and adulting type things!


I generally try to hook moults out for sexing immediately after they're done as they tend not to be as tangled up/mangled.

If you're too late and it's dried out then you can spritz it with water, wait a few seconds for the water to soak in and then try to flatten it out.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## dord

Came home to a surprise molt from my G. porteri sling!


----------



## Tia B

My A. geniculata sling molted, she's pretty much a juvenile at this point and needs an upgrade on her cage. My L. parahybana sling also molted and needs an upgrade as well.


----------



## Stormsky

Both of my Euathlus sp. reds molted sometime within the past week.
Finally I get to see Peach in her proper colors.













Euathlus sp. red freshly molted



__ Stormsky
__ Dec 20, 2017
__ 2



						Finally I get to see Peach in all her glory. When I got her she was slightly brown and now she...
					



and my sling is slowly gaining size... I think...













Euathlus sp. red sling freshly molted.



__ Stormsky
__ Dec 20, 2017
__ 1



						I can't tell if it got any bigger though...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Stormsky said:


> and my sling is slowly gaining size... I think...


Should start showing adult colours within a moult or two, here's my little'un.

View media item 45878

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ztesch

I had 3 molt in the last couple days.  Nhandu chromatus, Brachypelma hamorri, and lastly Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## athlete96

P. irminia I got 3 weeks ago attempted to moult today... I believe.. didn't make it.

Reactions: Sad 8


----------



## KezyGLA

2 of my favourites moulted today 

0.1 Harpactira cafreriana



0.1 Haplopelma sp. Bach Ma (thought was male prior)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My female G. pulchra molted today, and is just under 3 inches now. Looking forward to a big black velvety lady!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

spidertherapy78 said:


> I wish I could do it now! Hopefully by tonight it is still possible.


Fill a small cup with water and add one drop of dish liquid. (This breaks up the surface tension of the water; otherwise, the molt tends to float on the surface.)

Cut off the abdomen, and soak it for about 5 minutes.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Crazy Legs (_Neoholothele incei_ sling) molted within the last day.

I just fed her a few days ago, and she took it down in her normal frenzied blur of legs, so I was not expecting her to molt so soon. But when I checked her water dish, I noticed legs sticking up in the air at an unnatural angle next to new, bigger legs.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

My larger _M. balfouri _sling moulted overnight, and the second _Harpactira pulchripes_ moulted a couple days ago.


----------



## sdsnybny

Recent molts found during feeding today, P. metallica sling, C. versicolor juvie, 2 Y. diversipes slings, and a P. cambridgei had his ultimate molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

My GBB sling molted last night! Been waiting on that little guy for awhile now, so definitively pleased.


----------



## Grace Cannell

My Brachypelma albopilosum has just flipped over on to a web mat. Looks like I'm getting a freshly moulted tarantula for Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Xenesthis immanis finished up last night. Can't wait to see her new dress.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

1" G. pulchripes sling, still all scrunched up so can't tell how much size gained


----------



## BC1579

Not the best pics, but I didn’t want to open the enclosure. 

My GBB sling molted today. It’s been quite fat for a while and hasn’t eaten in about two weeks. 

It’s the second molt in a little over a month for the little fella. Or gal. Whichever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I was feeding my tarantulas their Christmas dinners (roaches and mealworms), when I noticed Muffet (my juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_) wasn't interested, which is unlike him. Lo and behold, there is a molt near the top of his web opposite his main retreat.

I can't get a good look at him yet, but I'm looking forward to seeing the next stage of his coloring.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BC1579

Aw, we have an Avicularia named Muffet. 

New clothes for Muffet!


----------



## FinnMosin

Within the past three days, , 0.0.1 Caribena versicolor 1.5", 0.1 Lasiodora parahybana ~7", 0.1.3 Pterinochilus murinus, female is 4", the unsexed are now 3i, and 0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher 1.5". Lots of new skins for Christmas. Since that's all I got, I'm thankful. Lol. Always enjoy molts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_H. pulchripes _1. Always moults ~7 after its sibling.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Had a bit of a molting party over here for the holidays - My C. cyaneopubescens, G. pulchripes, H. gigas, P. regalis (Awesome surprise that after having been told twice it was male, has now been molt sexed FEMALE), P. irmina, P. reduncas, and M. robustum all molted on me over the last weekish. Still have my A. geniculata and B. cabocla in premolt, too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22

My 4-inch unsexed G. pulchripes finally gave me a molt after nearly 13 months, and it's a girl!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnoclown

My P. irminia  molted last week but came out for a quick and rare view. 2" unsexed speed machine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

One of my Hapalopus sp. small slings molted today. It looks like it's over 1/3 of an inch. Still puny. Lol

I also suspect one of my other Hapalopus sp. small slings molted yesterday, but it webbed up it's den so well that it's hard to tell


----------



## Grace Cannell

So Nimhe's moult could have gone better, a portion of the abdomen (underside and spinnerets) are still partially attached and I'm not sure but I think the tips of the pedipalps didn't make it, they don't look right and there seems to be a bit of blood. Nimhe seems OK though,  much bigger and I know can refer to it properly as I have clear tibial hooks and what's left of the pedipalps appear bulbous. Not sure how to feel about having a definite male as I only have the two T's and I don't like knowing the clock is now ticking for my first T. Perhaps I'm a bit touchy from having lost my dog recently.


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 Thrixopelma cyaneolum
1.0 Megaphobema mesomales

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## AshS

Found this little girl freshly molted this evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AusBugKid

My _Phlogius "pseudo-stents" _moulted a couple of days ago, having only just moulted just over a week prior. Only about a 1" sling, but I was still surprised.


----------



## z32upgrader

Neoholothele incei male matured and Lampropelma sp "Borneo black" molted.


----------



## Fruchtpudding

C. versicolor molted and is starting to get the slightest hint of red on the opithosoma, yay. Needs a rehouse badly now.



OBT also molted, and I actually was able to watch too, which was nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Venom1080

Fruchtpudding said:


> C. versicolor molted and is starting to get the slightest hint of red on the opithosoma, yay. Needs a rehouse badly now.
> View attachment 261620
> 
> 
> OBT also molted, and I actually was able to watch too, which was nice.
> View attachment 261621


You've made some cool videos man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fruchtpudding

Venom1080 said:


> You've made some cool videos man.


Thanks  I try my best. Actually I just installed Magic Lantern on my 7D and the RAW video is amazing. I'm super excited to film some feedings now, it's like I own a new camera with the quality of the footage that comes out of it now :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Fruchtpudding said:


> Thanks  I try my best. Actually I just installed Magic Lantern on my 7D and the RAW video is amazing. I'm super excited to film some feedings now, it's like I own a new camera with the quality of the footage that comes out of it now :wideyed:


I still like going back to your viral pede video just to check how views it has now. Like 8.5 million?? That's crazy.


----------



## Ztesch

Over the past week I had my Gbb, T. vioulaceus and today my B. vagans molted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrDoc

A. Geniculata shamelessly disrobing for the camera.

Get a load of those new cricket skewers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Moonohol

0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. Bach Ma molted while I was gone for Xmas, best present ever!


----------



## Pokie11

Chilobrachys fimtbriatus 1inch sling molted today


----------



## dangerforceidle

My miniscule _K. brunnipes_ moulted yesterday.  I almost missed it because the spider is tiny, and the exuvia is even smaller.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma sp montane sling doubled its size it's now 5mm


----------



## athlete96

C. elegans moulted within the past few hours _I think_. I saw some very, very shiny looking legs expanding a tunnel so I assumed it moulted in there; it also rejected food on Tuesday and this thing practically pounces on cricket legs the moment I drop it in.

It's been really interesting with this one. It's never shy of me, and will continue on renovating even when I'm blatantly staring (my other T's will run).


----------



## Grace Cannell

I was talking utter rubbish with my last post on this thread, I have just never seen freshly moulted emboli before. Nimhe is still pretty stressed out and weak after the moult, but is drinking lots and stretching those legs that seem to last for days haha.


----------



## Misty Day

Two _Lasiodora parahybana_ slings, Rhaegal and Viserion, both molted over the past week, both females.


----------



## Venomgland

My B. albosium just finished!


----------



## JoshDM020

Grace Cannell said:


> I was talking utter rubbish with my last post on this thread, I have just never seen freshly moulted emboli before. Nimhe is still pretty stressed out and weak after the moult, but is drinking lots and stretching those legs that seem to last for days haha.


Im not sure when or why, but i also gave it a disagree rating, and i want you to know it was completely unintentional.


----------



## Grace Cannell

JoshDM020 said:


> Im not sure when or why, but i also gave it a disagree rating, and i want you to know it was completely unintentional.


Ah don't worry about it! It did me good to be honest because I genuinely thought my B. albopilosum had lost the tips of his pedipalps, the emboli looked so strange and alien to me but I decided to research a bit. Still a wee bit sad he's a male as I would have liked Nimhe a bit longer than I'm gonna get him but such is life.


----------



## JoshDM020

Grace Cannell said:


> Ah don't worry about it! It did me good to be honest because I genuinely thought my B. albopilosum had lost the tips of his pedipalps, the emboli looked so strange and alien to me but I decided to research a bit. Still a wee bit sad he's a male as I would have liked Nimhe a bit longer than I'm gonna get him but such is life.


Could always breed him or ship him to someone who can, and get a few of his kids! Then youd have a part of him, at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grace Cannell

JoshDM020 said:


> Could always breed him or ship him to someone who can, and get a few of his kids! Then youd have a part of him, at least.


I have been thinking about that today. I know a breeder with a mature female who may be interested, I got my G. pulchra from him so I don't think he would object on potentially having more slings to sell. Would be nice to allow my little guy to fulfill his goal in life and as you say I could keep a piece of him going. It's a sentimental thing really, he's my first ever T.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

My male P. platyomma Donatello molted this morning, and went from 3 inches to 3 and 3/4 inches. Big gain. He is quite leggy, but the carapace is a lot bigger too.

I should be doing another round of photos for all of my critters within the next week or so. With my dad's passing in October, I've been so busy the last few months that I haven't been able to stick to my T photo schedule.


----------



## Tia B

My N. Chromatus juvenile molted!


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> My N. Chromatus juvenile molted!


Look at this perfect little molt!


----------



## athlete96

C. elegans and N. incei confirmed moulted. How do I know that my N. incei moulted? Well..

I opened its enclosure, went to water, checked the burrow, and noticed a freaking tip toe sticking out of the blocked entrance. Now, seeing as I just lost a p. irminia to a bad moult my first thought was it was dead because of a bad moult. So I went a poking, collecting more of its legs and such. 

And then I found a clump of legs sitting in a ball of web waiting to be discovered. It must have shoved a bunch of the substrate along with its moult to the front as another means of closing it off. Stupid me.


----------



## Tia B

My C. fimbriatus sling molted today! It's her first molt in my care!


----------



## Ungoliant

New year, new tarantula!

During New Year's Day, Flash (female _Grammostola pulchra_) molted and discarded her exuviae in her water dish.
 

Now if only Skyler (female _Avicularia avicularia_) would follow this example. She has been fasting since March 2017.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets

My C. versicolor FINALLY molted after what seemed like forever, and is currently obliterating the molt so I have no chance of sexing it. I'm guessing it's a little over 2" now, it's put on quite a bit of bulk, and it's abdomen is starting to get even pinker than it got last molt.

My 3rd Hapalopus sp. Small finally caught up to it's sac mates and molted. Still well under 1/2" though


----------



## sdsnybny

P. Cambridge adult female molted, perfect timing her date matured a week ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> My C. fimbriatus sling molted today! It's her first molt in my care!


Well, I spoke too soon. She died. Got through the molt seemingly fine, then died tonight.

I'm really depressed, she was one of my favorite slings. I loved watching her make intricate tunnel-webs.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## CJW

My 6" female P Cambridgei finally moulted after 4 months of refusing food and being extremely reclusive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Viridasius fasciatus sling molted today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

AF Avicularia aurantiaca.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 Pamphobeteus antinous Big Black

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dangerforceidle

Did she gain much size in that moult, from what you can tell?


----------



## athlete96

1" T. gigas and 3/4" N. tripepii a few days ago. I actually caught both of them in mid moult and got to see them finish. Very cool.


----------



## dangerforceidle

My _P. metallica_ sling moulted, but I'm not sure when.  I was surprised since the previous moult was December 13.  I noticed its abdomen had shrunk, but the leg span didn't seem significantly changed recently and I couldn't see any sign of a discarded exuvia.  Well, I found the stash, confirming a moult.  I think it was late December, meaning around 2 weeks between moults.


----------



## Michael bradley

My little curly hair  molted today!! She camera shy at minute so cant get descent pic.. she looks beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

In the last few days:

P. antinous (Peru) female
C. versicolor female
O. aureotibialis sling

**Edit** Juvenile female B. emilia just flipped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

My baby tiny B. vagans about doubled in size last night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

B. albo #2 molted, and it's a girl! I named her Kaylee:






B. albo #3 also molted last night, but it's still a little small for me to sex:

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Coconana

S. cealceatum, and it's male

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

Also, my _Homoeomma_ sp. Flame/Fire moulted yesterday.  I received it on Sept 7th, and it first moulted in my care on November 3.  Then December 4.  Now Jan 3.  It's a moulting machine after the initial bout of laziness.

Still under 1" DLS though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Storm1028

P. irminia molted. Not sure when since I just saw the molt. Finger crossed its a female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lokee85

I've had 10 molt in the past 14 days, the most recent one being today, my B. hamorii, Misery. She looks to be close to 2" now and showing off those gorgeous colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak

Had my .75” b albo molt a few days ago and yesterday my h. Gabonensis and h. Villosella both molted. The gabonensis looks really cool, but they are both around .5 to .75”


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria

My G Pulchripes molt a few days ago..so excited to watch them grow..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

My A. geniculata just molted this morning, she looks to be about 6" maybe a little bigger. The molt itself was just under 6"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

A. geniculata
I. hirsutum
P. murinus


----------



## KezyGLA

JF Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



SAF Crypsidromus sp. boquete



JF Pterinochilus chordatus



JF P. pulcher
JM P. murinus BCF
JF H. laoticus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## athlete96

P. pulcher moulted an hour ago. Seriously, went to dinner and came back to a very white and squishy looking spood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Storm1028

M. balfouri currently molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mentat Ix

Decided to look in on the Ts before bed. Look what the P. machalla is up to. Might try to see if its boy or girl soon.

Wish it luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Skyler (female _Avicularia avicularia_) finally molted after fasting for nearly ten months. She was 4.25" before the molt, and it looks like she might be a little larger now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJW

CJW said:


> My 6" female P Cambridgei finally moulted after 4 months of refusing food and being extremely reclusive!


Hmm seems it lost a leg in the moult. That's disappointing.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## z32upgrader

1st of my three OBTs hit 3i yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88

One of my male E. Sp. red molted earlier today, that makes two MMs and one AF, so in the coming days you all know what is going to happen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Storm1028

M. balfouri finished molting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

@Storm1028  That looks to be about the size of my older sling.  Is this the first moult where it's shown the cream colouring?


----------



## Storm1028

dangerforceidle said:


> @Storm1028  That looks to be about the size of my older sling.  Is this the first moult where it's shown the cream colouring?


No, it started showing the cream coloration around 2.25" (last molt). It's currently around 2.5 - 2.75" DLS right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

PanzoN88 said:


> One of my male E. Sp. red molted earlier today, that makes two MMs and one AF, so in the coming days you all know what is going to happen.


Let us know how it goes! If you weren't down south I'd buy some potential slings off you


----------



## PanzoN88

athlete96 said:


> Let us know how it goes! If you weren't down south I'd buy some potential slings off you


I will definitely let everybody in on my experience. I already know mated females of this species benefit from a cooling period.

He looks massive (i compared him mentally to my other male and my female and h seemed to be bigger than both, but that is just mental images)


----------



## Lil Paws

A late-ish update. My GBB molted on Christmas Eve (her previous molt was Thanksgiving). The little stinker chewed up her molt so I couldn't confirm sex, but having seen her cling onto her enclosure sides I'm 80% sure she is female. She has increased to nearly 2.5" and her legs are now all black and blueish. I've gone ahead and updated her to a much larger enclosure, because she looked cramped and has been a bit edgy since gaining so much size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoshDM020

B. boehmei



__ JoshDM020
__ Jan 7, 2018
__ 1



						Fresh after finishing its molt! First time theres been any significant size gain!
					
















B. boehmei molting



__ JoshDM020
__ Jan 7, 2018



						Caught this happening a couple days ago.
					



B. boehmei molted two days ago. Legs are lookin nice and pink and its finally started putting on size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stormsky

My GBB molted last night. Pretty sure it's a male looking at the molt.













GBB Freshly Molted



__ Stormsky
__ Jan 7, 2018

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

My P. fasciata sling molted just about an hour or two ago. Her first molt in my care and she's put on a decent amount of size.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_P. tigrinawesseli_ sling







Slightly out of focus due to taking the photo through plastic, but very soft and squishy.  Have been waiting for this one to moult for quite some time.  So leggy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Tapinauchenius _sp. Union Island, hanging out in a bit of an odd position at the moment.

Updated with a more normal spider position.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Subadult male X. immanis molted. Was expecting him to have matured but didnt. Is going to be a monster MM

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## draconisj4

D. pentaloris sling molted yesterday


----------



## athlete96

K. brunnipes moulted this morning.

It went from tiny to tiny. Big size difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

athlete96 said:


> K. brunnipes moulted this morning.
> 
> It went from tiny to tiny. Big size difference.


I know the struggle... they are cute though.  Did it get the shiny gold patch on its abdomen this time around?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mjb30

My A.geniculata moulted yesterday evening but I didn’t post yesterday as I didn’t want to jinx it! I was lucky enough to arrived halfway through him pushing his legs out. 

Anyway, I’ve only owned Ts since the beginning of December and this is my first moult so I’m super happy! I can’t wait to see my genic (hopefully) become the eating machine! (He’s not really fed since I owned him)

Oh, and not only my A.avicularia has now sealed itself in its web tube so I think that’s due but my B.albopilosum is heavily in pre-moult too. 

This is all getting a bit addictive!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## athlete96

dangerforceidle said:


> I know the struggle... they are cute though.  Did it get the shiny gold patch on its abdomen this time around?


It actually got that the last moult (which I never saw or had evidence for until it was like oh, youre a bit bigger than a pinhead). This time those gorgeous pink legs are really evident and the entire body is much darker, and I think it's closer to 1/4" of an inch now. Not quite, but close.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

athlete96 said:


> It actually got that the last moult (which I never saw or had evidence for until it was like oh, youre a bit bigger than a pinhead). This time those gorgeous pink legs are really evident and the entire body is much darker, and I think it's closer to 1/4" of an inch now. Not quite, but close.


Mine is still a bit smaller, probably an instar or two behind.  Neat little species so far.


----------



## Andrea B

Hapalopus sp.large sling molted.  Here's last molt (bottom)vs. this molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

AF Pterinochilus murinus BCF Tete



AF Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 



AM Avicularia braunshauseni



And I saw a little T. blondi just finished moulting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

An _Lp _sling.  Looks to have put on some size, so going to rehouse soon.


----------



## Venomgland

One of my GBB's is upside down right now!


----------



## DanBsTs

Gah! I have 3 Ts in my collection. All different genera. And they are *ALL* in heavy premolt right now. Its been an "exciting" last 23  days waiting . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SDCustom78

Finally my #2 C. versicolor molted this morning. I've been waiting for it to molt in my care since Oct 26 when it arrived as a 1 inch sling. I guess this one was on the "when im good and ready" bandwagon as its other two sac mates molted in mid December on the 10th and 20th.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeadSouls

My P Regalis sling molted yesterday, went from 3cm dls to about 4.5.


----------



## Tia B

Look at that shiny little butt~
Somebody's gonna molt soon~
This is the most I've seen of my M. robustum in a month~

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanBsTs

I came home after a 16hr day and the last shift of my work week to find my B. Vagans had molted!  It was quite the present! Now just waiting on my LP and C. Fimbriatus lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

SAF Thrigmopoeus truculentus



AF Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh DCF




5x Ornithoctoninae sp. Mindanao south
2x Psalmopoeus victori

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1 | Love 2


----------



## Caskar97

My B. hamorii has been in premolt since I got it, but it finally molted today.


----------



## checkmate

Not today but a few days ago, my Olios giganteus sling molted.
View media item 47120

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevinlowl

Greenbottle blue, Amazon sapphire pinktoe and Chilobrachys huahini. The huahini grows crazy fast!


----------



## nicodimus22

My B. emilia juvenile molted this afternoon. It's a boy! I have named him Rhubarb.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

nicodimus22 said:


> My B. emilia juvenile molted this afternoon. It's a boy! I have named him Rhubarb.


He still looks like he needs a molt.....look at that booty!


----------



## nicodimus22

sdsnybny said:


> He still looks like he needs a molt.....look at that booty!


Oh, yeah this is the most recent pic I have of him, taken a week or so ago. Most Ts don't look great right after a molt...they're paler and have tiny abdomens.


----------



## WolfSoon

My versicolor juvie molted for the second time since I got him/her. She’s on top of her molt inside her thick web tube so she looks like a blob with too many legs.  Hope everything went well!


----------



## Mjb30

nicodimus22 said:


> I have named him Rhubarb.


Great name!


----------



## basin79

KezyGLA said:


> SAF Thrigmopoeus truculentus
> View attachment 263271
> 
> 
> AF Ornithoctoninae sp. Ho Chi Minh DCF
> View attachment 263270
> View attachment 263269
> 
> 
> 5x Ornithoctoninae sp. Mindanao south
> 2x Psalmopoeus victori


Just look at her (Ho Chi). Bloody hell fire she's absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mjb30

basin79 said:


> Just look at her (Ho Chi). Bloody hell fire she's absolutely stunning.


It’s like someone’s painted her carapace with gold leaf.. beautiful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> Just look at her (Ho Chi). Bloody hell fire she's absolutely stunning.


So when are you ordering one?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DanBsTs

My LP sling (~1.5" dls) has been in premolt for quite some time with a tuchis as black as midnight. Checked on it just a second ago and found him on his back!  My B. Vagans molted on 1/13. Now my LP on 1/15. All that is left is my C. Fimbriatus. Cheers everybody!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. machala



0.1 Xenesthis sp. blue

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## DanBsTs

MrButton said:


> My LP sling (~1.5" dls) has been in premolt for quite some time with a tuchis as black as midnight. Checked on it just a second ago and found him on his back!  My B. Vagans molted on 1/13. Now my LP on 1/15. All that is left is my C. Fimbriatus. Cheers everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263378


Almost 6hrs in and he/she has nearly got its legs out.


----------



## checkmate

nicodimus22 said:


> My B. emilia juvenile molted this afternoon. It's a boy! I have named him Rhubarb.


What camera/lens are you using? That pic is amazing in detail.


----------



## Tia B

Went away for the weekend and came back to 4 molts!

H. sp. "Colombia" (large)
P. irminia
M. robustum
B. vagans #1 AKA "Zombie"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## nicodimus22

wetwork said:


> What camera/lens are you using? That pic is amazing in detail.


-Cheap, heavy, and sturdy tripod (forget which brand...it was $80 on amazon.)
-Nikon D7200 (any 3XXX or 5XXX body would work equally well for this task...you'd need to use manual focus on the lens I use, though.)
-Nikon 60mm micro F2.8D lens
-YongNuo YN-14EX ring flash (sometimes I use, sometimes not.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm1028

_Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador II_ molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fruchtpudding

Pamphobeteus cf. nigricolor molted and apparently it's a male (first time he didn't destroy his molt...).




Pterinopelma sazimai molted, one of 4 of my slings. Barely more than 1" now and already so blue, it's amazing to see IRL.



And one none tarantula  forgive me. 
Corydidarum magnifica, a metallic green roach. First time I caught one after a molt. I thought it was interesting to see how it's completely not metallic yet.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## DanBsTs

C. Fimbriatus sling molted today  molt is about 1.5"dls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

A. seemanni bcf @4.5-5" female, Theraphosinae sp Costa Rica II male matured today.


----------



## Ztesch

Over the past week I had 4 molts: First was my P. Sazamail, B. Albopilosum, N. Chromatus and lastly L. Parahybana. All slings.


----------



## KezyGLA

_0.1 Orphnaecus sp. 'blue quezon'_




_0.1 Harpactira pulchripes_



_0.1 Harpactira gigas_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## draconisj4

Tiny B. hamorii sling, size after molt=still tiny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrDoc

C. Cyaneopubescens sling sporting new colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

B. boehmei sling finally decided to change his clothes! He's been in premolt for about a month and a half. Now if only my A. chalcodes sling will end its 4-month premolt....


----------



## KezyGLA

_Xenesthis immanis - _adult female

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## SDCustom78

Two this morning for me. First my 2.75 inch A. avicularia and my 1 inch N. incei. Sorry for the blur, i didn't want to disturb them too much. Hoping to sex the Avic if the molt will allow.


----------



## Tia B

My B. albo sling (hobby form) molted finally! The little guy looked like a grape for two weeks. Still waiting on the B. albo Nicaragua to molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My Homoeomma sp blue peru just moulted half an hour ago!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

One of the AF balfouri moulted and is sporting a nice amount of blue




Mated C . marshalli moulted out 
	

		
			
		

		
	





One of the little Y. Sooratema




One of the little P. victori


----------



## athlete96

C. elegans moulted today.. maybe G. pulchripes today too? I'm not sure. B. bohemeii yesterday. I like having Ts to feed again LOL.

@KezyGLA your marshalli lost its hat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nicodimus22

C. versicolor sling molted today. It's still really hiding in the web, so I can't get an exact size or a photo, but I'm guessing a ballpark of 1 and 1/2 inches. The next time it molts, I'll need to rehouse it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My P. cambridgei just hooked out, guess I need to see about pimping him out soon.

**EDIT** Oh, now he bloody comes out of hiding 

Have pics, because.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Miniature _K. brunnipes _moulted for the second time in my care.  Still miniature.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Thekla

A. merianae moulted... 7 hours after I got her! :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

N. chromatus molted today. Pretty sure those are lady bits?













Nhandu chromatus



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Jan 25, 2018
__ 7



						2.5" molt
					
















N. chromatus



__ Mirandarachnid
__ Jan 25, 2018



						Freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWilson1351

Avicularia geroldi, which I've been reading may be misnamed now , and N. incei gold molted the past couple days. I never see more than feet or spinnerets from the incei so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## sdsnybny

I've been neglecting this thread. probably been 30+ molts since last time I posted, here are today's
0.1 T. violaceus
0.0.1 C. darlingi
0.0.1 A. rufa
0.0.1 Y. diversipes #2
0.0.1 H. cafreriana #2
0.0.1 P. tigrinawesseli (suspect female)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

L. parahybana youngster molted this morning, I'm guessing will be about 2.75 inches or so stretched out

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Andaingean

MM Aphonopelma Hentzi.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Tia B

Andaingean said:


> MM Aphonopelma Hentzi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264428


Wow, I did not know that MM A. hentzi could be so pretty!


----------



## PidderPeets

My 1.75 inch G. pulchripes unexpectedly molted today. I'll have to wait until I get access to a jeweler's microscope in a few hours, but I'm almost positive I see tiny spermathecae


----------



## Andaingean

Tia B said:


> Wow, I did not know that MM A. hentzi could be so pretty!


Yes. Very under appreciated. I guess their to easy to keep, in general to calm and not enough value in breeding them to be to "cool" club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## purplephilia

I woke up to molts from .75" G pulchripes and .5" E campestratus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

Not a tarantula, but my gopher snake just finished molting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4

2" P. cancerides freshly molted booty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lil Paws

My GBB, Twinkletoes, molted again. There is no mistaking she is a tarantula now. She's probably about 3" now and the striping on the abdomen is almost gone. I will miss it (may have to get a Pumpkin Patch now  ), but love the adult coloration. I managed to snag the molt before she chewed it up, and hoping to get a positive ID on sex.




My two tiny B. Vagans have molted and opened up their burrows. I've only seen bits of them in their burrows, but they should come out sometime this week looking for a meal. They stopped being quite so shy after their last molt. They were around 1"/1.5" before so it'll be interesting to see how much size they've gained. At least one of them will probably have its adult coloration now. It was black with a few little red hairs on its abdomen before it molted. Can't wait to see them now! 

The 4.5" G. Pulchripes and 4" B. Albo are in premolt. They have stopped eating and sealed up their burrows. I think the 1" Versi sling may be in premolt, too. Her abdomen is *fat*, and I can see hints of future white markings/coloration on it under her skin. I'll know for sure when I try feeding her tomorrow.

My Avic is not near premolt. She is slim (but not unhealthy) and still eats regularly but not heavily. It always seems like our Ts take a little longer to molt when they live with us at first. Afterwards, they seem to do it monthly and take much less time in premolt. I just moved the G. Pulchripes and B. Albo into cooler parts of our house (the small slings and GBB are in a heated room) so that may change for them. We're hoping so for the B. Albo since he turned out to be a male, and we want to slow his growth down a bit so we have him for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

The first out of my four GBB slings molted about an hour ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

0.0.1 Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue, now 1.5"


----------



## Tia B

One of my N. incei slings already molted! I've only had them 3 days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc

Out with the old, in with the new.  B. Hamorii sling.


----------



## codicez

.After 2 weeks and half in her den my juvenile GBB molted and she is back on her favourite CorkBar piece showing her new "Metallic green " Carapace.. Really tiny abdomen, I will wait a week before give her/him food 


Before Molt 






After Molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lil Paws

Just flattened my GBB's molt. She is a *she*. Hurray!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ztesch

Caribena versicolor


Brachypelma Hamorii


Heterometrus spinifer

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tia B

My P. scrofa juvie molted! Still a little small, but I took a look a at the molt and I'm pretty sure it's female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lil Paws

My smallest sling—an itty bitty freebie B. Vagans, who was under 1" when it came to us—molted outside its tunnel for the very first time. It looks about 1.5" and looks very much like a miniature tarantula—bulky legs, hairs, and all. Can't wait to see the color it is when it darkens up. It think it will have some adult coloration now.


----------



## Mychajlo

My 4” Theraphosa Stirmi just molted today for the first time in my care! January 31. 2018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## codicez

Here again! Just back from work and noticed that my 2 spiderlings molted, Cyriocosmus Perezmilesi and the Avicularia Purpurea SP Colombia... Molt to small and already hard to clean and shows... but also my new Brachypelma Hamorii ex Smithi that I had since 2 days just molted...  I just pop the skin in a bit of water with bit of detergent.. is this the best way to preserve it ?


----------



## KezyGLA

2x Psalmopoeus victori




1x Ybyrapora sooratema (again)



1x Ami sp. panama



2x Avicularia rufa



1x Lyrognathus giannisposatoi

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Tia B

Just ordered...
Neoholothele incei "gold" adult 1.0
Ami sp. "Colombia" 3/8"-1/2"
Psalmopoeus cambrigei 1"
Nhandu tripepii 1"
Phlogellius baeri 1-1/4"
Ceratogyrus darlingi 3/4"

They're shipping Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

codicez said:


> I just pop the skin in a bit of water with bit of detergent.. is this the best way to preserve it ?


I find that I don't need to do anything special to a molt to preserve it. What they shed is mostly made of chitin, which is pretty stable.

The only time I process molts is to sex them, in which case I cut off the relevant part of the abdomen and leave it to soak in water (with a drop of dish liquid to reduce surface tension so the molt won't just float on the top) for a few minutes so it will spread easier.


----------



## Andrea B

Caribena versicolor molted early this morning.  She/he is probably 1.25" spread out or maybe 1.5". The molt was still too small and fragile to spread out.  At least for me.  Baby T is looking very leggy but that may be because it's fresh out of its skin.


----------



## Tia B

My Grammostola pulchripes sling finally molted. Little dude's been tucked away in his burrow for a month.


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Just ordered...
> Neoholothele incei "gold" adult 1.0
> Ami sp. "Colombia" 3/8"-1/2"
> Psalmopoeus cambrigei 1"
> Nhandu tripepii 1"
> Phlogellius baeri 1-1/4"
> Ceratogyrus darlingi 3/4"
> 
> They're shipping Monday


Darn it, wrong thread, just realized


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

this happened yesterday but i was feeding my 4 stone centipedes (dont know there scientific names) when i got to one i noticed it seemed to be eating an old dead cricket so i pulled away the cricket only to notice it was actually the tale of a molt and upon closer inspection the pede was slightly grayish blue. i figured i already had enough to eat because it ate its molt and the molt seemed to be fairly recent so i decided against feeding it, i wish i had some pics but i couldn't get any good pics


----------



## kevinlowl

Cyriopagopus schioedtei molted and now I have my first mature male! Time to sell and make space!


----------



## Tia B

Look what I just came home to~




Juvie A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Look what I just came home to~
> 
> View attachment 265229
> 
> 
> Juvie A. geniculata


Update: It's a male......


----------



## Kiraral

I got 3 G. pulchripes slings at the end of November. Two molted awhile ago. The third has been in a burrow refusing food for a few weeks now. Just came home to find a freshly molted spider, who had added its molt to the door of the burrow. Super excited, as now my first three slings have successfully molted in my care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

That first photo is so cool @Ztesch. Really nice.

T. gigas moulted. Perfect moult.. will have to sex next week (hopefully).


----------



## Ztesch

@athlete96 Thanks man!


----------



## Storm1028

_Hapalopus sp. Columbia Klein_ molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia braunshauseni sling surprised me with a moult


----------



## checkmate

Phlogiellus sp. Palawan just molted. Found the exuviae but it's still in its hole.


----------



## Michael bradley

Was shocked to wake up today to a fully molted 
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Even though she ate last night.. she looks to have tripled in size!! But very camera shy so no pic today :-(


----------



## lateapexpredator

Nhandu coloratovillosus. 1/2 to maybe 2/3 inch now?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

My A. genic moulted yesterday.
Male. I was worried about a possible bad moult as some of us do, but had been trying to remain optimistic about gender even though ventral sexing suggested otherwise.


----------



## Ztesch

I had a few T's molt this weekend.

Phormictopus cancerides


Hapolopus columbia lg.


Nhandu chromatus X2


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Neoholothele incei_ sling has molted for the third time in my care.

I was just looking into her enclosure (it is a labyrinth of leaves and webbing) to see if I could spot her, and instead I saw an amalgam of legs jutting out at an odd angle near one entrance.












Neoholothele incei Exuviae (♀)



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 6, 2018
__
chaetorrhombus longipes
crazy legs
cyclosternum longipes
exuviae
female
hapalopus incei
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
molt
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
sling
trinidad olive tarantula




						My Neoholothele incei sling has molted for the third time in my care.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK

Ungoliant said:


> I was just looking into her enclosure (it is a labyrinth of leaves and webbing) to see if I could spot her, and instead I saw an amalgam of legs jutting out at an odd angle near one entrance.


With this species, I tend to not know that they've molted until I see an exuvia in the water dish


----------



## Ungoliant

EulersK said:


> With this species, I tend to not know that they've molted until I see an exuvia in the water dish


I'm sure if I hadn't removed it, it would have ended up there!


----------



## z32upgrader

P. murinus baby molted to 3i and female T. plumipes molted.


----------



## Venomgland

Itchy! My B. boehmei!


----------



## Tia B

My Davus pentaloris and Lasiodora parahybana juvies both molted today. The L. parahybana now needs an upgrade and wowza is the D. pentaloris colorful right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MKNoiL

4 days ago - Lasiodora Parahybana sling <1"
2 days ago - Neoholothele Incei sling 1"
Today - Acanthoscurria Geniculata sling  <1"
\
Ahh... love to see my slings growing up.

And to be honest... I've predicted all of those molts like a damn prophet...
A day before molt I sprinkled their enclosures a bit more and I was like "u're gonna molt in 24h for sure"... and... BANG! next morning there was a fresh, bigger T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Kochiana brunnipes

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon

It’s been about a week, but my smaller A. metallica molted and has fresh peach toes and lots of fuzz.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

My B. vagans moulted today while I was at work. Not entirely surprising as (s)he had the last meal 4 weeks ago, but a nice thing nonetheless. 
Now, I just hope (s)he'll bring me the moult, because there's no chance in hell I can get to it.


----------



## athlete96

N. tripepii did last night, ~1" to 1.25". Caught it in the act 

Shiny wet slings look gross. Very gross.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny

B. albopilosum Nicaraguan molted sometime this week about 5" now


----------



## Andrea B

Brachypelma baumgarteni "George" molted today.  I've been waiting impatiently since he/she became mine for it to molt.  It's been fasting since I got it.  Doesn't appear to have gained much size.  It is still about an inch DLS.  But, it is nice to see a little hair on it's butt and I can kinda see what will become the orange on it's legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke Alexander

Looking into the container I’m keeping my b. Vagans in and I can see her/his molt. She/he is still in the burrow she/he made but I can see through a little window luckily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoshDM020

Our Brachypelma albiceps molted. Ive been pretty impressed with the growth rate, comparing it to what I've read about others experiencing. Definitely faster than the boehmei.


----------



## Thekla

Luke Alexander said:


> Looking into the container I’m keeping my b. Vagans in and I can see her/his molt. She/he is still in the burrow she/he made but I can see through a little window luckily.


Ha, yes, it's exactly the same with my B. vagans!  Little window where I can see a nice red butt, but that's about it. I hope she'll emerge soon... I need a clear picture!


----------



## MKNoiL

Yeah! My little tiny B. Albiceps sling (0.2") finally molted... After 3 months of not eating and moving.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Adult female Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black"
> View attachment 266050


Damn she is pretty!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

sdsnybny said:


> Damn she is pretty!!!!!


Drop-dead gorgeous and luckily for her, a mature male lives in the next tank over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Homoeomma _sp. Fire/Red

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Surprise molt from my juvenile female Nhandu chromatus who ate just a week ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

Juvenile N. chromatus and juvenile H. villosella both molted yesterday. Neither molts could be used to check gender.


----------



## WolfSoon

My two Euathlus sp Red slings molted for the fourth time since September. I put the predicted molt date in my calendar and was one day off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luke Alexander

My P. Metallica molted today. Still needs to harden but she/he is starting to show some colors of blue.


----------



## quesarahsarah

Hey everyone! I've had my b. emilia since October. I was told then she was a confirmed female when I bought her at a reptile convention. Today she molted! I wanted to confirm she was a female myself but she decided to destroy the abdomen before I could get to it.  I attached a picture of what was left, are you able to tell anything by this? I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right area at all since I'm still a beginner  Any help would be appreciated!! I also attached her post-molt. She (hopefully) is pretty beautiful!!


----------



## Ungoliant

quesarahsarah said:


> Hey everyone! I've had my b. emilia since October. I was told then she was a confirmed female when I bought her at a reptile convention. Today she molted! I wanted to confirm she was a female myself but she decided to destroy the abdomen before I could get to it.  I attached a picture of what was left, are you able to tell anything by this? I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right area at all since I'm still a beginner


Clip the abdomen off and open it up so that you are seeing the inside of the abdomen (on the ventral side where the book lungs are). This is the area you want to focus on (but on the internal side):












3" Female Psalmopoeus cambridgei [ventral sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 7, 2017
__ 2
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
sexing
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula
ventral




						She was confirmed female by her most recent molt (pictured bottom left)...
					




If you are having trouble opening the abdomen, soak it in a cup of water (with a drop of dish soap to break the surface tension) for a few minutes.

Once you have opened the abdomen, and it's dried off a bit (water can cause reflections that obscure the details you want to see), post a picture on our molt sexing gallery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

I had a Gbb and B. vagans molt yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

N. tripepii #2 molted today, went from 5/8 inch to 1 inch. I rehoused it from a vial into a Hobby Lobby matchbox car display case. (Yay! Vials are not my favorite thing to deal with.)

Minerva, my female L. klugi, molted yesterday, and went from 2 and 5/8 inches to 3 inches. You can just start to see the red abdomen coming through a bit more now.  Will post another round of photos of the whole bunch in a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

Alllllll my Ts are moulting. K brunnipes last night, b. albo tonight and p. pulcher tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp blue sling molted and is exactly the same size. Tiny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea B

Hapalopus sp. large sling molted yesterday.  Third time since i had it.  Growing like a weed. One of my favorites slings.  The webbing it does is so neat to look at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

Juvie B. vagans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

Also discovered the discarded molt of my C. fimbriatus. I'm guessing she molted within the last week.


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Juvie B. vagans
> View attachment 266311


Finished molting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

I've had three more moult since the the _Homoeomma_ sp. Fire did on the 9th:  

2x _M. balfouri _slings (not sac mates) (one yesterday, one today).
1x _H. pulchripes _(I think around the 10th)

I have a _P. metallica_ that is all webbed in and was looking ready to pop the last time I saw it 5-6 days ago.  I'm hoping for the next couple days. 

Bonus chubby _K. brunnipes_, one meal since the last moult:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

2” G. actaeon molted today, one month after I brought him/her home! She ate a cricket just a few days ago, so I actually had no idea a molt was so close.

D. diamantinensis has been fat, shiny, and unusually reclusive so I suspect premolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

dangerforceidle said:


> I've had three more moult since the the _Homoeomma_ sp. Fire did on the 9th:
> 
> 2x _M. balfouri _slings (not sac mates) (one yesterday, one today).
> 1x _H. pulchripes _(I think around the 10th)
> 
> I have a _P. metallica_ that is all webbed in and was looking ready to pop the last time I saw it 5-6 days ago.  I'm hoping for the next couple days.
> 
> Bonus chubby _K. brunnipes_, one meal since the last moult:


Why can't my dirt look like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nicodimus22

Ginger, my female B. boehmei, molted today and is now 3 and 3/4 inches and absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

@nicodimus22 And you take such stunning photos.  Stunning specimen, stunning photos.  

I feel like you're holding out on us here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nicodimus22

5/8 inch B. auratum molted this afternoon, and is now ~3/4 inch.

5/8 inch B. albo #4 molted this evening, and is now ~3/4 inch.

7/8 inch P. atrichomatus molted this evening, and is still curled up on its back. Probably over an inch, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke Alexander

So I haven’t seen my wife’s OBT in a couple weeks due to pre molt. I was doing my usual water routine for the slings and adding some on their substrate and guess who came out before I went to bed?? 


You’re darn tooten! My wife’s OBT! Freshly molted and got some sweet orange coloring on his/her butt! Pic is a little fuzzy cause phone camera was stupid and wouldn’t focus that great. Anyways you all can admire this butt with me

Also before molt, she just had dark brown coloring, after the orange is starting to come in.


----------



## Tia B

My P. muticus sling finally molted yesterday. I was waiting for it to do that for about 3 months. It was .75" before and now it's .75" but slightly fuzzier.

Still not my slowest grower. Got a A. chalcodes sling that's .5" and is going on SIX MONTHS in premolt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## nicodimus22

5/8 inch B. emilia #2 molted, and is now ~3/4 inch.

7/8 inch P. auratus molted, and is now 1 and 1/8 inches. It molted in its tube hide, and got stuck with only its head out. I found it before the molt had completely hardened, and with some misting and careful tweezer work, I was able to work the molt off of the abdomen and legs. Whew. Glad I saw that when I did!

8 molts in 5 days...busy week for my crew!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Had a whack of moults today. I believe the new moon had something to do with it. 

2x P. murinus TCF
1x P. murinus BCF
1x Nhandu tripepii
1x Caribena versicolor
1x P. pulcher
1x Harpactira marksi
1x Harpactira sp. graaf
1x Phormictopus sp. green/gold
2x Monocentropus balfouri
1x Poecilotheria ornata
2x Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
2x Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Mindanao south'


Here's some photos

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## athlete96

I am 100% spamming this thread but I blame it on the Ts. A. gen moulted last night.. just like with N. tripepii, caught it in the act. Ew.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

Well in the last week I've had 4 molts, firstly my O. schioedtei (no chance of a picture) C. dyscolus, H.laticeps, A. geniculata. My other T's all look like they're going into pre-molt, must be that time again, my A. geniculata gained an inch DLS easily. Sorry there are no pictures, I like to leave them in peace especially after such an exhausting process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

mconnachan said:


> Sorry there are no pictures, I like to leave them in peace especially after such an exhausting process.


They also tend to look pale and skinny. Better to wait until it hardens up and has a meal or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan

nicodimus22 said:


> They also tend to look pale and skinny. Better to wait until it hardens up and has a meal or two.


That's for sure, I've just checked on my C._ dyscolus,_ and it's in the midst of munching its molt, as you said it's looking pale and skinny, most of my T's tend to do this for instant nourishment I would assume.


----------



## Tarmizi Zakaria

2.25 inch Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens


----------



## dangerforceidle

My larger _H. pulchripes_ juvi moulted yesterday or today, a bit of a surprise.  Still waiting on a _P. metallica _moult.


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1.0 4" E. campestratus   (added pic)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turiell

Shockingly enough my B.boehmei female molted.  I only say it's shocking because she already molted not that long ago.  It's kind of got me scratching my head a bit.  I'll have to look at her records and see exactly when she molted before this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My female P. sazimai Liara just molted. She's hiding and I don't want to disturb her to measure the new size yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mychajlo

I just got home and I saw that my unknown Ceratogyrus sp. sling just molted! I can’t wait to actually see her lol



Here is a new picture of my little Nikyta freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

Within the last 3 days:
 I. hirsutum
 C. fimbriatus
 H. sp. Colombia large
 G. pulchripes
 L. klugi
 E. murinus
 P. murinus
 GBB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

KezyGLA said:


> Had a whack of moults today. I believe the new moon had something to do with it.
> 
> 2x P. murinus TCF
> 1x P. murinus BCF
> 1x Nhandu tripepii
> 1x Caribena versicolor
> 1x P. pulcher
> 1x Harpactira marksi
> 1x Harpactira sp. graaf
> 1x Phormictopus sp. green/gold
> 2x Monocentropus balfouri
> 1x Poecilotheria ornata
> 2x Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
> 2x Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Mindanao south'
> 
> 
> Here's some photos
> 
> View attachment 266520
> 
> 
> View attachment 266521
> View attachment 266522
> View attachment 266523
> View attachment 266524
> View attachment 266525


That P. murinus is gorgeous!


----------



## Tia B

My GBB juvenile is currently molting right now! How exciting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyclingSam

My 5 plus inch A. genic just laid her molt mat. I am super excited to see how much size she puts on! Pictures to come.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

N. chromatus close to 6" cant wait till she comes out to show off.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Woke up to find my D. diamantinensis moulted.

Waiting on moults from:

P. metallica
G. sp. 'Concepcion'
A. minatrix
P. ecclesiasticus


----------



## Quinnk74

My A. seemani finally molted. My first T to molt in my care as I'm super new to the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

Mychajlo said:


> I just got home and I saw that my unknown Ceratogyrus sp. sling just molted! I can’t wait to actually see her lol
> View attachment 266671
> View attachment 266688
> 
> Here is a new picture of my little Nikyta freshly molted


Its butt still looks massive, as though you've mixed up the pictures, to me, in the second picture it's looking like it's going to molt again - up-date please @Mychajlo


----------



## Mychajlo

mconnachan said:


> Its butt still looks massive, as though you've mixed up the pictures, to me, in the second picture it's looking like it's going to molt again - up-date please @Mychajlo


I defenetly will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay

Phlogius sp 'stents' 1" moulted yesterday


----------



## Moonohol

Had a few recents 

0.1.1 C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Y. diversipes
0.0.1 H. baviana
0.0.1 H. pulchripes
0.0.2 Chilobrachys sp. electric blue


----------



## BC1579

GBB sling has achieved inversion. 

Hoping for new clothes in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

A. minatrix

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

My _K. brunnipes_ moulted again, as did the _P. metallica_, rounding out a week of craziness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

dangerforceidle said:


> My _K. brunnipes_ moulted again, as did the _P. metallica_, rounding out a week of craziness.


My P._ sazimai_ gave me a little surprise this morning, as you've said it's a week of craziness, I've had 6 molts this week alone, maybe more - O. schioedtei, B. albopilosum, P. sazimai, 3 x H. laticeps, C. dyscolus, so yeah there's 7 just this past week, thankfully all went well. Still awaiting the impending molt from
my P. metallica - it's in hiding ATM - fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Squirt (my juvenile female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ from @cold blood) molted tonight! I can't see her very well in her retreat now that she has webbed over my viewing window, but I think she may finally be getting her green.

Reactions: Like 2 | Beer 1


----------



## WolfSoon

Dolichothele diamantinensis. I’m excited to see the fresh colors once he/she’s not so soft.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

C. sp. Hati Hati molted and is a solid 2" now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan

wetwork said:


> C. sp. Hati Hati molted and is a solid 2" now


Which reminds me - my O. schioedtei (Cyriopagopus) molted, it was a solid 2" but I've not seen it out of its retreat, I'll have to acquire a suitable enclosure - I'm thinking an old fashioned style candy jar or something similar - depending on size of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Grammostola sp. 'Concepcion' moulted today.

Turns out my P. metallica isn't actually in pre-moult, it was just too cranky to eat last time I tried feeding it lol. 

Still waiting on my P. ecclesiasticus.
A. musculosa has sealed up its burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fruchtpudding

B. albiceps molted and is around 4" now.



G. pulchra, one of two slings molted and is actually black now, around 2.5" and the last molt was 4 months ago, so not actually that slow going.



E. cyanognathus molted again way sooner than I expected, is around 3" now.



Two of my 3 P. rufilata molted, all around 3" now.



And finally T. violaceus molted, also around 3" and actually starting to turn purple now.


Very busy day today, but I'm not complaining

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 4


----------



## KezyGLA

Couldnt believe my luck with this one. 

_Harpactira_ _cafreriana_
Male matured and adult female molted same day. 





One of my _Harpactira_ _chrysogaster_ moulted too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Tia B

T. gigas and T. violaceous molted within a few days of each other. Also discovered that P. cambrigei sling molted a few days ago and just threw the molt out of the burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

mconnachan said:


> Which reminds me - my O. schioedtei (Cyriopagopus) molted, it was a solid 2" but I've not seen it out of its retreat, I'll have to acquire a suitable enclosure - I'm thinking an old fashioned style candy jar or something similar - depending on size of course.


Which reminds me - I need to change the label on my O. schioedtei enclosure (still says Cyriopagopus). Mine is still about 1.5". You use glass candy jars?


----------



## mconnachan

wetwork said:


> Which reminds me - I need to change the label on my O. schioedtei enclosure (still says Cyriopagopus). Mine is still about 1.5". You use glass candy jars?


I don't, no, I'm looking to get some of the plastic ones, depending on how large/small the newly molted O. schioedtei is, I'll try to get pictures of course....


----------



## The Grym Reaper

KezyGLA said:


> Couldnt believe my luck with this one.
> 
> _Harpactira_ _cafreriana_
> Male matured and adult female molted same day.


Nice.


----------



## Andrea B

Avicularia braunshauseni sling molted yesterday evening.  Finally.  Been waiting forever for it to molt seems like.


----------



## codicez

Not today.. actually yesterday night... It took food like 2 days ago and yesterday found her like that 



this morning...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DanBsTs

I have been really stressing over the last couple weeks about my C. Darlingi sling. I shouldn't have been. I've had sling go through the premolt and molting phase. I guess maybe because it's my smallest sling ( ~1/4 in size) I have been worried about complications. Which might explaine why I woke up at 00:30 EST in the gosh darn morning. But I digress.

I went  to check on my Ts as I often do and,behold! My C. Darlingi is molting. . ! Upright instead of upside down. Well at least it's finally molting. . . though my blurry,sleepy eyes had trouble discerning just what in suffering succutash it was up to on its belly. . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid

Cyriopagopus schmidti just molted

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DanBsTs

A not so great picture of my little C. Darlingi a few hours after molt was completed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA

_Harpactira dictator _- moulted out 



_Pterinochilus chordatus - _subadult female




_Theraphosa blondi  - _now 4th moult. looking female.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tia B

Hapalopus sp. Colombia molted today. Looks to have gained a little size on this  molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

B. albopilosum molted yesterday evening, and it's a boy! I named him Mr. Miyagi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

I saw some translucent feets sticking out of my P. fasciata juvie's dirt curtain, and lo and behold they finally molted. They gained significant size too, at least the legs certainly are longer, I didn't see the rest of them.


----------



## johnny quango

N incei sub adult female moulted last night


----------



## Kiraral

I woke up to my GBB sling, Nemo, finally molting his morning. It’s been off food for almost 3 weeks and as much as I know tarantulas are fine to do that I was starting to worry.
Perhaps now the thing will have hairs to kick at me, it kicked them all off ages ago


Bad pic, but obviously I don’t want to disturb the T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

I have had this one since last May. Less than 1 inch when I got him, today 3 1/2"
Brachypelma Emilia unsexed. Molted yesterday 2/23/2018. Photo included

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ant

Woke up to two molted slings. B.Hamorii and N.coloratovillosus. The Nhandu seems to have gained some serious size but won't know for sure until I see it stretched out. Definitely going to need a rehouse though!


----------



## basin79

I've been waiting ages for my Pamphobeteus antinous to moult. Still waiting, but my Pamphobeteus sp Costa has just flipped.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> I've been waiting ages for my Pamphobeteus antinous to moult. Still waiting, but my Pamphobeteus sp Costa has just flipped.


All done. Phew.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mychajlo

little baby Nikyta my Ceratogyrus sp. Sling just molted and I think I see a little horn coming in!!! I can’t wait to find out if she’s a male or a female and I can’t wait to finally find out what Ceratogyrus species she is. I bought her as a “Horned Baboon” no idea which one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Upright. She looks to have retained her beautiful colourful carapace and has put on a fair amount of size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toddydog

Alright, so all of my T's are premolt and the last one I expected to molt was my P. metallica. Last night I saw it hanging out down below and I kind of knew.
	

		
			
		

		
	



So I ended up going to bed (I'm sick and I need to get to work so unfortunately I couldn't stay up and watch). Woke up to this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan

This big girl just flipped about ten minutes ago - G. iheringi


I'll post again once she's flipped back over.

Here's one of my H. laticeps having its post molt feed, A. geniculata because why not - it's a good day as all my T's that were offered prey are now chowing down.




That was 11 that were offered and 11 that took their prey - happy days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan

mconnachan said:


> This big girl just flipped about ten minutes ago - G. iheringi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post again once she's flipped back over.






All done....10+hrs, no wonder she's exhausted afterwards - I'll up-date once she flips over again, I was lucky to get this shot. Some post molt yoga, then she will flip back over, this is a MF from @KezyGLA that I received back in the summer of 2017.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mconnachan

mconnachan said:


> View attachment 267745
> 
> 
> All done....10+hrs, no wonder she's exhausted afterwards - I'll up-date once she flips over again, I was lucky to get this shot. Some post molt yoga, then she will flip back over, this is a MF from @KezyGLA that I received back in the summer of 2017.


As promised - 




Wow, this is the first time I'm seeing her properly, imagine when she's hardened up - it has been a good day, 11/11 spiders fed and this beautiful girl, can't be bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 4


----------



## JohnR

Been a while since I post here so here it goes! 

B. kahlenbergi about 2hrs ago... He/she molted successfully

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mychajlo

Update! I just measured from my Ceratogyrus sling, Nikyta, and she is now 1.5”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia metallica sling moulted for the 1st time in 7 months and looks a lot bigger


----------



## Toddydog

2 down 2 to go. My A. geniculata molted and because it's legit the most thoughtful T around decided to throw it out for me to grab. I'm looking forward to feeding my amazing eater as soon and it's ready.


----------



## checkmate

P. irminia (now about 2")
P. tigrinawesseli (now about 2")
C. laeta (now about 1.5")

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

My Nhandu coloratovillosus sling molted. Was a little worried she was having trouble for a while, but she finished up just fine!

Also, my H. mac sling tossed out his molt,  so I guess he molted recently.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

_L. parahybana _looking fresh.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WolfSoon

Tiny A. moderatum sling molted and is still so tiny I had trouble locating it in the condiment cup.  That was its first molt under my care so it was a nice surprise today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## checkmate

WolfSoon said:


> Tiny A. moderatum sling molted and is still so tiny I had trouble locating it in the condiment cup.  That was its first molt under my care so it was a nice surprise today.


How long have you had it? What size? I have a 1/8" moderatum sling that's been in premolt forever.


----------



## WolfSoon

wetwork said:


> How long have you had it? What size? I have a 1/8" moderatum sling that's been in premolt forever.


I got mine at an expo about a month and a half ago. It’s closer to 1/4” but still seems so small. I’m not sure how long mine was in premolt. I’m only positive it ate one time. When did you get yours? Hopefully you’ll get a molt soon. I know they’re very slow growers.


----------



## checkmate

WolfSoon said:


> I got mine at an expo about a month and a half ago. It’s closer to 1/4” but still seems so small. I’m not sure how long mine was in premolt. I’m only positive it ate one time. When did you get yours? Hopefully you’ll get a molt soon. I know they’re very slow growers.


Got mine last November. I feed prekilled crickets so I'm not entirely sure how many times it's eaten since I've actually only seen it eat twice. Looks healthy though and moves around from place to place in its condiment cup. I'm sure it'll molt and somehow be exactly the same size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Piloctenus haematostoma molted tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ant

C.versicolor had a sneaky molt overnight. That's 4 slings now that were showing zero signs of premolt that have molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

C. marshalli molted yesterday night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightstalker47

Female N.tripepii already molted again. Growing crazy fast.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Tia B

I've waited six long months for my .5" A. chalcodes sling to molt, and finally it has happened! 
But he looks the same size.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antsman

G.porteri Male fresh skin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo

My Girl “Sassy”, a Cyriopagopus Vonwirthi just finished up her molting from last night this morning, I can’t wait to see her new colors, I mean she’s all black but still she’s still beautiful. Her Carapace didn’t fully detach from her body so that had me a little concerned but as of right now she seems ok, I’ll give updates after she flips and does her thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

I came home to a freshly moulted GBB sling, that doubled in size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

C. darlingi sling is now, in my opinion, a juvenile male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Mar 4, my little _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_ moulted -- stunning bands on the legs now.
Mar 5, _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Union Island moulted.


----------



## Kiraral

G. pulchripes had just molted when I woke up this morning. Left it’s old exoskeleton halfway down the hole to its burrow.
Upon closer inspection this evening it made a molting mat on the flat surface next to the entrance....silly sling. Seems no worse for the wear.

First pic two are around 4 am, second two are from just after 10 pm







Edit: weird, second two won’t post. Oh well. It’s darker and has shoved the old exoskeleton over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

A. genic youngster molted this morning, hard to believe 6 months ago it was 1/4 inch. Should be about 2 inches now. 4th molt in my care.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

My G. iherengi juvenile molted, and it's a girl! Named her Voodoo.

My P. sazimai male Pepsi also molted. Only gained 1/4 inch this time, but he looks bluer than before.


----------



## octaJon

A day late but my C. cyaneopubescens sling molted, got it around 0.5". Awesome species to raise from sling. Going to need an enclosure upgrayedd soon ;-)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

My Homoeomma sp. blue peru sling just flipped!  I've never seen one of my Ts actually flip before. So exciting! This will be the 3rd moult in my care and it took him/her only one day longer than the last moult cycle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JoshDM020

Psalmopoeus cambridgei juvie last night. 3" or more, now.
Acanthoscurria geniculata juvie just finished an hour ago. Waiting on her to throw it out of the hole so i can measure and hopefully sex it.












Cambridgei



__ JoshDM020
__ Mar 6, 2018
__
cambridgei
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Molted yesterday! Got the molt in tact, but results are inconclusive.
					
















Geniculata



__ JoshDM020
__ Mar 6, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
geniculata
molting
whitebanded tarantula




						Molted today. First stressful molt for me. That hole isnt much bigger than her, and i was afraid...
					



Update: was able to sex the genic. Its a boy. Now i need a female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My T. gigas sling looks to have moulted for the first time in my care, waiting on E. cyanognathus, H. maculata and A. musculosa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> My Homoeomma sp. blue peru sling just flipped!  I've never seen one of my Ts actually flip before. So exciting! This will be the 3rd moult in my care and it took him/her only one day longer than the last moult cycle.


Successfully moulted!  At least 1,5" now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## codicez

My Avic Braunshauseni sling just molted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA

AF P. miranda - found 2 exuvs 




AF Ybyrapora diversipes 



JF P. sp. green/gold carapace



JM Xenesthis sp. blue




JF P. sazimai



JF A. geniculata



AF C. meridionalis



JF N. chromatus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA

A few more ..

JF Theraphosinae sp. panama



AF Haplopelma sp. bach ma



JF Ornithoctoninae sp. mindanao south



JF P. murinus DCF (Kigoma)

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## volcanopele

P. metallica unsexed juvenile.

And from the looks of it, I may want to consider rehousing it soon.  Great, now I have TWO pokies to possibly rehouse this weekend...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

Almost a year to the day and my adult female Acanthoscurria ferina moulted during the night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

GBB sling moulted since I got it a few weeks ago. Still has its little one colours, and doesn't seem to have grown all that much. We'll see when I inspect in 5-7 days.


----------



## DanBsTs

My N. Tripepii sling ( nicknamed "pissed off wife" ) molted this morning. This one was a surprise because it just ate a week ago and it hadn't shown any significant darkening of the exoskeleton . Good day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BC1579

I woke up to a tiny, white B. albo in her burrow with her old clothes crumpled on the bottom of the burrow. I swear it doesn't look like she gained any size, whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

KezyGLA said:


> A few more ..
> 
> JF Theraphosinae sp. panama
> View attachment 268727
> 
> 
> AF Haplopelma sp. bach ma
> View attachment 268728
> 
> 
> JF Ornithoctoninae sp. mindanao south
> View attachment 268729
> 
> 
> JF P. murinus DCF (Kigoma)
> View attachment 268730


I soooo need to learn the way of the ninja, go up north and nick your bach ma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

A surprise moult from my juvenile Crypsidromus sp Panama/puriscal and despite the fact it's of a very grumpy almost angry disposition I'm actually growing to love the little swine. ATTACH=full]268849[/ATTACH]
My adult female Cyriocosmus sellatus moulted aswell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

johnny quango said:


> A surprise moult from my juvenile Crypsidromus sp Panama/puriscal and despite the fact it's of a very grumpy almost angry disposition I'm actually growing to love the little swine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 268849


Such nasty genus for such small spiders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

KezyGLA said:


> Such nasty genus for such small spiders


I agree mate. When this was 1/2" it bolted out of it's enclosure and sank it's fangs in my thumb but thankfully it barely broke the flesh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

My adult female Caribena versicolor.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DanBsTs

My B. Albo sling molted today! Yaaaaay! (Flailing arms like Kermit the )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrTwister

One of my hapalopus sp. large is on its back right now, whoooo bigger spider in the morning.


----------



## Lithobius

My LP finally! Still not old enough to sex and still too shy to see how big, I suppose we'll find out in a few days when the hunger kicks in...


----------



## Toddydog

I saw him flipped when I headed to bed today, then when I woke up and here he is.
I know it's hard to see but I didn't want to disturb him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaithisferenczy

my juvenile Nhandu chromatus molted and regrew her missing leg so she's no longer a gimp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tulip28

My C. versicolor and B. albo slings  just molted ^_^  such chubby toes and fuzzy butts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JAFUENTES

My B.klassi molted and she's a healthy baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KezyGLA

JM Pamphobeteus sp. machala




Avicularia rufa



JF Poecilotheria ornata





JF Harpactira sp. danielskuil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

Just found an H. cafreriana moulted too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Linothele megatheloides molted and is ever so beautiful!
Bumba cabocla I acquired a week ago is about to flip!


----------



## volcanopele

My juvenile male P. hanumavilasumica molted this morning.


----------



## Garth Vader

Not much to see, but I tried to get a pic.  My juvenile Hapalopus sp. Colombia large molted after hiding out for quite a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> My adult female Caribena versicolor.


Just caught this little bugger out. She HASN'T moulted. She must just have reorganised her home and moved her old moults around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tia B

Had SIX molts while I was away.

N. tripepii juvie
M. robustum juvie
H. mac sling
Hogna sp. Tucson AF
B. hamorii sling
Bumba cabocla sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

Porphyria, my male Avicularia purpurea.  It is possible that this was his ultimate molt.  Can't tell for certain since I haven't gotten a good look at his palps yet, but he is significantly leggier than he was before today's molt.

If it does turn out to be mature, it would be a sad day.  Porphyria was my first tarantula (of this collection, I actually had a few in middle/high school with one lasting through college, but there was a 8 year gap there).


----------



## Tia B

volcanopele said:


> Porphyria, my male Avicularia purpurea.  It is possible that this was his ultimate molt.  Can't tell for certain since I haven't gotten a good look at his palps yet, but he is significantly leggier than he was before today's molt.
> 
> If it does turn out to be mature, it would be a sad day.  Porphyria was my first tarantula (of this collection, I actually had a few in middle/high school with one lasting through college, but there was a 8 year gap there).


Well, it's always a little sad when a male matures, but you could always try to find him a girl and let his legacy live on that way.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Tia B said:


> Well, it's always a little sad when a male matures, but you could always try to find him a girl and let his legacy live on that way.


And if you do, get one of his slings if he is successful.


----------



## volcanopele

volcanopele said:


> Can't tell for certain since I haven't gotten a good look at his palps yet, but he is significantly leggier than he was before today's molt.


Just a quick follow up, he’s a little more stretched out so I got a better look at his legs.  He hooked out.  He’s definitely mature.



Tia B said:


> Well, it's always a little sad when a male matures, but you could always try to find him a girl and let his legacy live on that way.


I think I know someone who knows someone with a female purpurea, but that was based on a conversation I had about a year ago after I found out he was male so I don’t know where we are now.  He’s the fourth of my males to mature, so it would be nice if at least ONE of them got to mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tia B

Tia B said:


> Had SIX molts while I was away.
> 
> N. tripepii juvie
> M. robustum juvie
> H. mac sling
> Hogna sp. Tucson AF
> B. hamorii sling
> Bumba cabocla sling


Actually seven. My Ami sp. "Colombia" sling molted as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

volcanopele said:


> Just a quick follow up, he’s a little more stretched out so I got a better look at his legs.  He hooked out.  He’s definitely mature.
> 
> I think I know someone who knows someone with a female purpurea, but that was based on a conversation I had about a year ago after I found out he was male so I don’t know where we are now.  He’s the fourth of my males to mature, so it would be nice if at least ONE of them got to mate.


@volcanopele You have a PM sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My little G grossa sling moulted today and I am shocked at the size gain


----------



## FlyKiwiFly

_B. albopilosum _for a tiny generic sling it's pretty darn cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

B. vagans juvenile sometime in the last couple of days


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Loki, my E. cyanognathus hooked out today.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johnny quango

My Hapalopus triseriatus lowland moulted this morning and it's a female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

M. robustum and D. pentaloris molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Yesterday

C. versicolor sling
G. rosea sling

Today

Euathlus sp. red (for the first time, you can see the little splash of orange at the base of the abdomen.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kingshockey

Molted last Monday now a solid four inches I figure

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mychajlo

She’s beautiful


----------



## Tia B

My B. vagans .75-1" sling molted, took a good pic of the molt and I'm pretty sure it's female! Woohoo!

My B. albo sling also molted, and my H. gigas 3" juvie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

Wanda, my AF L. klugi molted this evening.  I'll put up an update in my photo thread tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## athlete96

T. gigas moulted sometime this weekend. Very fat when I left Friday and came back to a moult today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

One of my new arrivals from Thursday 1/2" T. ockerti just finished molting. Very unexpected, it ate yesterday and didn't look like it was premolt. No picture, didn't want to risk disturbing it, poor little baby has had a stressful week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FinnMosin

Neoholothele incei. Hooked out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

P.  scrofa unsexed juvie molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

It's about time, my 1 year old GBE T. Stirmi molted last night. PIX later this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

My little _K. brunnipes_ moulted sometime over the weekend while I was away.  Based on the pale/soft look, probably sometime early yesterday morning.


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

My second N. chromatus sling molted last night, the day after its sibling.

Looks like my larger LP sling is up next as its abdomen is dark and its refusing food.


----------



## Tia B

Well, my Hogna sp. Tucson molted out male. I thought it was too big to be a male, but it proved me wrong.


----------



## volcanopele

Aegaeon, my Grammostola actaeon juvenile just finished molting.  Finally looks like it is putting on size.


----------



## athlete96

B. bohemeii _finally_ moulted. Looking pasty white but those adult colours are really shining now and good lord seems to have put on at least 0.5" in size.

ETA:


Look at this squishy sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia rufa sling, Avicularia purpurea sling, Thrixopelma lagunas juvie, Euathlus sp Blue 3" juvenile female, Neoholothele incei gold juvenile male, Idiothele mira slings #4 & 7, Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli 3.5" suspect female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mychajlo

I got a cute little freshly molted sling that came with an amazing surprise!
My unknown Ceratogyrus sling molted and is now 2” I now know that the sling is a female and she is a C. marshalli. I’m so happy to finally know now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus sp. Colombia molted yesterday.


----------



## athlete96

I may end up spamming this thread again... whoops.

Y. diversipes moulted. Huh. It kind of explains its behaviour. I thought it had put dirt in its water dish but no, no it just decided to moult in it instead. Was not harmed as water dish is too shallow.


----------



## Ungoliant

Bumblebutt, my _Davus pentaloris_ sling (1.5"), just flipped onto its back. This will be its first molt in my care. (I have had it for six weeks.)

Meanwhile, my unnamed _Bumba cabocla_ sling (0.75") has been sealed in its little burrow for a couple of weeks, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was also preparing to molt.




Scoolman said:


> Just received 3 C. ritae about 1.25" each, yestrday. Cr1 molted late last night or early this morning.


Nice timing, waiting until it arrived to molt.


----------



## Pennywise

My Chilobrachys Dyscolus aka Smoky Asian molted let's say recently. The exuvium was all spun into a maze of recent construction he created within the past 2 days.
I got it last May and it was a skinny little 5/8" FREEBEE (yep another one) from
Swift's Inverts. It's now about 2 1/2". Here's a pic taken through the plastic of
the small KK. When I tried to get a front view he headed underground.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu tripepii today!
Looks like this one might be female. I’ll confirm on next molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bob Len

First molt in care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Bob Len said:


> First molt in care


Please tell me that worm is dead.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bob Len

basin79 said:


> Please tell me that worm is dead.


Yeah. of course lol



basin79 said:


> Please tell me that worm is dead.


Its looks like its eating him to be fair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Bob Len said:


> Its looks like its eating him to be fair


I'm on my phone (as usual) and when I tried to zoom in after clicking the pic it kept disappearing.


----------



## Bob Len

basin79 said:


> I'm on my phone (as usual) and when I tried to zoom in after clicking the pic it kept disappearing.


----------



## sdsnybny

About 15 out of 73 I. hirsutum slings

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## volcanopele

M. balfouri juvie finally molted.  Hopefully it will actually throw out its molt this time so I can sex it, but some how I doubt it...


----------



## checkmate

Kukulcania arizonica molted, now about 2.25"
Avicularia avicularia molted, can't get a good measurement yet


----------



## z32upgrader

Surprise molt from my little female T. gigas.


----------



## Pokie11

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling molted today.


----------



## Flexzone

_*Theraphosa stirmi- Juvenile female









*_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Pennywise

Great Photo! I love the detail, I have a T Stirmi, it looks like a possible male. He
molted overnight so no photo op for me. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

O. aureotibialis moulted today.

Waiting on moults from:

P. metallica
G. pulchra
B. smithi
B. albiceps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDCustom78

Not sure when it molted as it was buried since January 25th but here is my A. Seemanni out for a stroll.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My cyclosternum schmardae sling just finished moulting


----------



## WolfSoon

G. pulchra sling molted yesterday  I haven't bothered him for a photo yet, but here he is in premolt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> Meanwhile, my unnamed _Bumba cabocla_ sling (0.75") has been sealed in its little burrow for a couple of weeks, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was also preparing to molt.


I took a peek at it through the bottom of the container. Either it molted within the last couple of days, or it has discovered a miracle diet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SDCustom78

C. versicolor #3. This is its 3rd molt in my care and easily gained 1/2 of an inch this time. For reference, thats a 2 inch diameter water dish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tia B

D. pentalore juvie molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCustom78

C. versicolor #1 "sac mate to #3" Just molted as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timj

B. Vagans molten yesterday does that count

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

2" B albiceps finally molted after six months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

My B. Vagans 0.0.1 molted. . . not sure when lol I feel a little stupid actually. I'd been anxiously waiting for its molt for the past month or so. It emerged from its burrow a few days ago but I must have been looking for some drastic change in size or something because I didn't realize it had molted.  I saw it stretching tonight (which struck me as something a T does postmolt ) and ... After some searching found the exuvia  ah well. At least it is healthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Little female P. murinus is almost done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

G. pulchra finally moulted.
P. atrichomatus surprised me with a moult (he ate 6 days ago).

Waiting on:

P. metallica
B. smithi
B. albiceps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinned

No flying pigs outside, yet.

But one of my G.pulchra is molting as we speak/I'm typing this. I would take a picture but I really don't wanna disturb it's enclosure and/or scare it with a flash. It's stressful enough as it is for him/her. That and I lost my P. antinous sling mid-molt last month , so I'm not taking any chances.

One more to go...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

Pelinobius muticus molted early this morning. Haven't been able to get a clear photo or measurement though (was about 3" pre molt).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

My B. hamorii and B. emilia females both molted overnight and I am quite happy with the result (successful molts with no issues at all), the B. hamorii is huge.

A few days ago my P. scrofa molted after 4 months in heavy premolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Not today, but at some point in the last week (I guess) my little A. merianae moulted. Just right now when I checked up on my Ts she decided to come out of her thick webbing!  She's almost 2" now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pennywise

Pennywise said:


> It's about time, my 1 year old GBE T. Stirmi molted last night. PIX later this week.









This Stirmi is a little more than a year old. Tis a 5"+ Monster

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MSRT

Saturday I had a nightmare that all of my Ts molted at once, even my mature male... Sunday I came home to Flo (A genic) freshly molted. Monday all of my Ts refused food. Tuesday Marko (A avic) molted. Now just playing the waiting game for the rest...

Sold to me as a girl, but it is always nice to be sure. She's been in premolt since I got her. Can't wait for to see that geniculata appetite once she's ready to eat again.



I checked my avic but he's still a boy...  They have the same leg spans but look at the different sized carapaces. A genic left A avic right.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Well it seems my tarantulas aren't quite ready to throw out their old clothes just yet. 


But my Sicarius thomisoides moulted this morning.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## codicez

My Versicolor just molted I think during the last night






I got also my Gbb in premolt and my Brachypelma Hamorii.. lucky day I guess after 10 minutes I found my Juvenile female Brachypelma  upside down...
Went to work , back after 6 hours and she also molted....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## draconisj4

Itty bitty L.klugi sling molted either last night or this morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. metallica moulted a couple of days ago.
B. smithi moulted overnight.

Waiting on B. albiceps sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Holmes

My vietnam blue molted last night, only bought it 2 days ago so it was quite a surprise. It's laid on top of the molt in a web it made during the night so I don't want to disturb it to get to the molt and couldn't really take a good picture but I did my best.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## athlete96

N. tripepii moulted a few days ago. T. violaceps moulted today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanBsTs

My C. Fimbriatus molted either yesterday or sometime today. Molt is still pliable and not completely dried out so it must have been recent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B

T. gigas sling molted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MSRT

My Saturday molting nightmare must have been prophetic! Here's an update...
Sunday Acanthoscurria geniculata female juvenile molted.
Tuesday Avicularia avicularia morphotype 6 male juvenile molted.
Thursday Chromatopelma cyaneopubesens unsexed sling molted.
Just entering premolt...
B vagans sling
P cambridgei sling
C versicolor sling
A seemanii sub-adult

My paired G porteri MF also refused food for the first time in forever. I kind of hope it isn't premolt, since I'm not sure if my male will be up for another pairing (or even be alive by the time she gets to molting, he's already at least 2.5 years mature...) Time will tell!

So including my MM, 9/9 of my Ts are not eating. Next feeding day will be a breeze!

My roommate says my "collection" of spider heads is kind of creepy...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

A few of my I. hirsutum hatch-lings have made the jump to 3i

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile/sub adult/adult female Aphonopelma gabeli moulted this morning. I wish i i kn if these were a dwarf species or a regular species


----------



## starnaito

My 1" G. rosea molted early this morning. Always a test of patience when you're waiting on a rosie to molt!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

My C. darlingi is about half way through its molt as we speak. This guy/gal took me by surprise because it just ate a week ago and its last molt was only 38 days ago. This sling grows like a weed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

I appreciate the pics are rubbish and they're not of a moult but this is still great for me to see. Finally my T.blondi's abdomen has started to darken.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling regenerated its missing limbs with its first molt in my care.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## WolfSoon

A. moderatum sling molted again, and again I can’t see any size difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tia B

L. parahybana juvenile molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

One of five A. marxi slings molted.  Pretty blue legs!  Not coming through in the photo though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lil Paws

My versicolor sling just molted. He is well over 2", but I still can't gender the molt yet. He chewed the abdomen up pretty well, and it's difficult to see him through the molt tunnel he built. This is still exciting, though. Now that he is no longer itty bitty, I will be relocating him out of the heated room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MSRT

The last week of March was Molt Madness for my spiders! Since my last post, my P cambridgei and C versicolor shed their old clothes. And my MF G porteri went back to eating. So that means 5/9 of my tarantulas molted last week. Two are still in premolt. And my mature pair of Grammostola porteri are sitting there thinking, 'molting... What's that mean?'



Molted:
Acanthoscurria geniculata juvie female
Avicularia avicularia juvie male
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling
Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling
Caribena versicolor sling

Premolt:
Brachypelma vagans sling
Aphonopelma seemanni sus female subadult

The best thing about this is my C versicolor is getting so big, I'm not sure whether to call her a sling or juvie anymore. And I sexed her molt and I'm pretty sure I saw female! I haven't sexed a molt that small before, but I'm 80% sure. I'd post a picture but I had to use my phones flashlight just to see the details. I'm okay waiting for a few more molts to be sure, but I am excited.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DanBsTs

Long story short: my LP has been in premolt for a few weeks. 10 minutes ago I observed him making a web mat. No surprise there. Typical premolt behaviour. Little did I know in a matter of minutes I would witness one of my Ts flipping for the first time  I know this is might be a "ho-hum" sort of thing for veterans of the hobby (or maybe you are just as excited about these things as when you were at day 1) but this made me stoked. Will have a molted LP in a few hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toddydog

Caught the tail end of my A. geniculata molting on it's water dish. They grow up so fast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

wetwork said:


> Pelinobius muticus molted early this morning. Haven't been able to get a clear photo or measurement though (was about 3" pre molt).


My other P. muticus molted a day after the first one and is now about 4.5"


----------



## Tia B

My H. villosella molted. Ripped up the molt so I can't sex it this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcanopele

My B. vagans juvenile suspect male, Bilbo, molted yesterday.  He really needed it...


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Another of my B albiceps molted. Pushing 3" now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Had a surprise molt today, Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaraguan) female 4in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22

B. auratum sling got stuck halfway out of a molt this morning, with its legs pinned back above its carapace, but I saw it in time and helped it out. Now it's about 5/8 of an inch.

P. cancerides also molted and is now 1 and 7/8 inches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> Another of my B albiceps molted. Pushing 3" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271466


Did you get a molt confirmed sex? In my experience of this species, I see male.  I know, I know, surely not from appearance, but I still put my money on male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

D. diamantinensis surprised me with a molt. :wideyed:





My versicolor also seems to be starting the process (fingers crossed)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu chromatus sling molted and chewed up the molt. Grrr!


----------



## checkmate

WolfSoon said:


> A. moderatum sling molted again, and again I can’t see any size difference.


Mine also molted a day or two ago and is still 1/4".


----------



## WolfSoon

wetwork said:


> Mine also molted a day or two ago and is still 1/4".


I’m glad (and sorry) mine isn’t the only one who never grows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Had a surprise molt today, Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaraguan) female 4in.
> 
> View attachment 271473
> View attachment 271474
> View attachment 271475


Talk about Curly, WoW!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Pennywise said:


> Talk about Curly, WoW!


Pennywise, 'It' sure is, I've known about the Nicaraguan form for like forever, I just totally forgot about them. Someone posted a picture of one and my jaw just dropped! I couldn't believe it so I had to get some.  I bought 5 of them, of them, I believe at least 3 are female, and 2 male.

The one above is a bit duller than the one I posted in the Brachypelma genus thread, nonetheless, get one if you can.  I'm so in larve with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

After what seems like a frigging eternity (alright it was a month but most of my slings are in pre-moult for like 2 weeks tops), my Brachypelma albiceps sling finally moulted, I somehow didn't mangle the exuvia and managed to make out a flap (I may or may not have had to squint a bit) so I'm slightly less scowly-faced than my avatar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Woke up to find my recently acquired Thrixopelma ockerti sling moulted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My beautiful adult female G actaeon moulted last night and she looks stunning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

My little N. chromatus molted sometime in the last 2 weeks, I only know this because I can see some much larger legs poking out of a hole. I've only seen the little bugger twice since I got it a few months ago.


----------



## NateSqueeler

I've had a P. regalis molt every day for the past four days! Like clockwork, one after the other. Incredible!


----------



## starnaito

Woke up to a surprise molt from my A. genic. She had just eaten 3 days before!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Did you get a molt confirmed sex? In my experience of this species, I see male.  I know, I know, surely not from appearance, but I still put my money on male.


Yes, It is male. I have three. Two are male. The other ones molt was too mangled.
Can you tell me what you see that makes it appear to be male?


----------



## z32upgrader

One of my six Selenocosmia peerboomi slings molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Now, I know it might not be conventional or accepted, nor do I suggest it as a way to "pick one out". But, after many years experience and having younger juveniles, I've noticed the male carapace to be slightly darker and not as golden as a female albiceps in the 1.5-2.5in. 

In my experience it has been easier to tell the difference when there are multiple ones to look at and looked at in person. 

Again, I've owned several bulks of B. albiceps,  I was personally never wrong.  It just so happens that I saw what I've experienced and felt like asking you about it.

In no way do I suggest to anyone that this is true or should be practiced. I can't stress that enough. 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Now, I know it might not be conventional or accepted, nor do I suggest it as a way to "pick one out". But, after many years experience and having younger juveniles, I've noticed the male carapace to be slightly darker and not as golden as a female albiceps in the 1.5-2.5in.
> 
> In my experience it has been easier to tell the difference when there are multiple ones to look at and looked at in person.
> 
> Again, I've owned several bulks of B. albiceps,  I was personally never wrong.  It just so happens that I saw what I've experienced and felt like asking you about it.
> 
> In no way do I suggest to anyone that this is true or should be practiced. I can't stress that enough.
> 
> Cheers!



Thank you for sharing your experience. That's very interesting. My other 2" B albiceps also has a darker, less golden carapace. Hopefully it's next molt will be salvageable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

2" P sazimai molted yesterday. Unfortunately I couldn't sex it as the molt was shredded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

1 1/2" P. Irminia molted today. Tried to sex it but I couldn't get the abdomen spread, so for now it'll continue to be called "Hugo Chavez." (Thanks mom)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ItzXskrilla

Finally! Been waiting for this GBB to molt, it's been About 3 weeks since it stoped eating. Just walked in the T room and was very pleasantly suprised. I have to check on him/her in the morning. It's about 85.42069 % out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Not a moult but soon to be. Why I'm posting this is because it's the first time I've ever seen it. Of course I'm sure it happens more you just don't get to see it as they're hidden.


But it looks like my Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti has purposefully hooked onto her silk to raise her carapace off the floor. Now it appears she's done this to make moulting easier. She can let gravity help her out.


What's your take on it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> Not a moult but soon to be. Why I'm posting this is because it's the first time I've ever seen it. Of course I'm sure it happens more you just don't get to see it as they're hidden.
> 
> 
> But it looks like my Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti has purposefully hooked onto her silk to raise her carapace off the floor. Now it appears she's done this to make moulting easier. She can let gravity help her out.
> 
> 
> What's your take on it?


Well it appears it was just a mistake. Back to normal now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toddydog

My P. metallica put on so much size this last molt. I can't wait for it to start eating again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

One of my E. Sp. yellow slings molted (the larger of the three.


----------



## basin79

Done and dusted. One freshly moulted adult female Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea B

Caribena versicolor sling.  Its getting close to 2" dls


----------



## nicodimus22

1/2 inch B. emilia just molted, and it's now 1/2 inch. 

That happened once with my L. klugi, too. She was 1 inch, molted, and was still 1 inch. It must just be a random thing that happens.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant

YellowBrickRoad said:


> Had a surprise molt today, Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaraguan) female 4in.


Was it that fluffy before?


----------



## Sinned

Took about a week longer then my other sling, but my second G. pulchra sling finally molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Hapalopus sp Columbia lg molted this morning, couldn't get a good picture through it's webbing. It's finally big enough to rehouse when it hardens, it was getting hard to feed it in that tiny cup without an escape attempt. Fast and bold little bugger.

EDIT: Just checked the T's, my 1" G. porteri molted sometime today, first molt in the 6 months I've had it. It's still scrunched up, but I think it actually gained a good bit of size

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Pterinopelma sazimai new suit.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## zoogirl

My first molt! Didn't even realize s/he was in premolt, then went to feed last night and there were 2 spiders in there lol.  My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

My little P.ornata sling moulted overnight. Awful pics but I'm not bothered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

my b albo molted 2 days ago and im the happiest ive ever been although it gave me a scare yesterday when a day after it molts it lies on its side completely still and then  when i start to panic it bolts back into its hide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

I checked on my Ts this morning and my 1/2 inch C. Fimbriatus sling was outside its burrow, a minor miracle. I came back from school and saw the slings legs sticking out of the burrow and a molt right where it was this morning. Hopefully it'll be big enough for me to be able stop feeding it isopods now. The thing that surprised me was that the sling looked like a tick last sunday, but still ate two isopods, then molted this morning. A very short fast indeed.


----------



## Ungoliant

Miss Hissypants, my 4" female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_, seems to have molted for the first time in my care. It's hard to see what's going on in her burrow, but she refused food on April 1, and now it looks like there is a larger spider with extra legs.

I already know she is female by the horn, but I'm hoping she'll put the molt out so that I can have it.

Edit: Psych! I pulled out the enclosure this morning (it's normally on a shelf where I can only see one side) to get a better look. (There are now two other places where she excavated against the glass, and I can see into her burrow.) There is no molt.

Well trolled, Miss Hissypants!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

While I'm waiting for this one to molt (suspected female Guatemalan form), here are a few pictures of someone's first ever handling of a tarantula. 

I am completely against handling, mainly because I don't want to get bit, but she insisted.  So, I allowed her to hold a heavy pre-molt Honduran curly hair female.

Please notice how close to the carpet  she is.  This was a highly supervised encounter of the T kind.  

Both species are Brachypelma albopilosum,  molting is Guatemalan,  handling is Honduran.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My T. stirmi flipped.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Misty Day

Female _B.emilia_ molted last week. She put on a LOT of size, went from 3.5 inches to 4.25. Starting to get some thick legs and carapace also. One of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Misty Day said:


> Female _B.emilia_ molted last week. She put on a LOT of size, went from 3.5 inches to 4.25. Starting to get some thick legs and carapace also. One of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 272154


She's absolutely stunning. 

Hope the worm didn't escape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

basin79 said:


> She's absolutely stunning.
> 
> Hope the worm didn't escape.


I definitely regret not getting one sooner, she's a looker that's for sure!

I tried her with some food and she wasn't interested, I took the worm out right after, it gets to live another day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Misty Day said:


> I definitely regret not getting one sooner, she's a looker that's for sure!
> 
> I tried her with some food and she wasn't interested, I took the worm out right after, it gets to live another day.


Must admit seeing your gorgeous gal has certainly got me thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starnaito

Male B. hamorii molted Monday. He came out quite skinny though. 


Currently on the premolt list are my female B. hamorii, my G. pulchra, my G. pulchripes (has been in premolt for months), and possibly my B. albiceps, whose shown no interest in food.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

The Grym Reaper said:


> My T. stirmi flipped.
> 
> View attachment 272153


Update: T. stirmi moulted successfully and is now a confirmed female.

L. nigerrimum moulted as well, can't see if it's regenerated its missing legs or not though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

The Grym Reaper said:


> Update: T. stirmi moulted successfully and is now a confirmed female.
> 
> L. nigerrimum moulted as well, can't see if it's regenerated its missing legs or not though.


Happy days regarding the stirmi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

Molted recently:
2 x Heteropoda venatoria slings
1 x Phlogiellus sp. Palawan sling

EDIT: 1 x Pterinopelma sazimai sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

The Grym Reaper said:


> L. nigerrimum moulted as well, can't see if it's regenerated its missing legs or not though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

Woke up to a freshly molted I. hirsutum sling

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## lateapexpredator

Chilobrachys sp Vietnam blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon

N. incei and C. versicolor both molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

S. calceatum male matured.  He's really small, maybe 4".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Pamphobeteus sp mascara moulted today and I'm beginning to realise i absolutely adore this species, maybe that's the reason i have a juvenile male also

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

GBB sling molted today


----------



## dmac

No one molted today, but my _Hapalopus_ sp. Colombia "large" molted two days ago. Now sitting at 1 3/4." Also, my _Lasiodora_ _parahybana_ molted a couple of days prior. He/she is just about 5" now. Haven't sexed either yet though.

I have a couple of slings in premolt right now, a _B_. _boehmei_ and _B_. _vagans_, and my _Cyriocosmus_ _elegans_ just walled herself in, so guess that one too haha

And just for the hell of it, threw in a pic of my _G_. _pulchra_. Believe it's a male, but need to double check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Someone tossed the old dress last night while I was sleeping and came out of the changing room tonight  for approval. @EulersK  gotta put her on the keep list 
0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata 2yrs/9 molts/8+" EDIT: added molt and changed size 






_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## EulersK

sdsnybny said:


> Someone tossed the old dress last night while I was sleeping and came out of the changing room tonight  for approval. @EulersK  gotta put her on the keep list
> 0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata 2yrs/9 molts/7+"
> View attachment 272428
> _


She is gorgeous! I usually don't even like pokies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

0.1 _Poecilotheria miranda _molted last night after a painfully long time in premolt, she's around 3 inches now.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## draconisj4

Juvenile LP just flipped, I hope it goes well.

EDIT: He's done and changed his clothes successfully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

Poecilotheria metallica molted (now roughly 3.5" dls)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My tiny Aphonopelma sp montane sling moulted today and to give you an idea of the size I'm dealing with here's the last moult from my Pamphobeteus sp mascara @7" that dot besides it is the new moult from the A sp montane. Add my Thrixopelma sp cajamarca juvenile to the list as it's just surprised me with a moult

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Toddydog

Sneaky little P. irminia probably molted today. I saw some bundle of something at the front of it's burrow. I can't confirm anything for sure but it's most likely it's molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My T.blondi has flipped. Squeaky bum time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## volcanopele

My 0.0.1 A. geniculata “Jenny” molted this morning.  Grr, another that will need rehousing soon because it definitely put on some size this time around.  Well, the wife and I will be making a trip to the Container Store this afternoon so I guess I will need to keep an eye out.


----------



## draconisj4

P. cancerides and B. cabocla juveniles molted today, and I think I see a molt in my G. pulchripes juvie enclosure through the tiny peephole it left me...but not positive on that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

wetwork said:


> Poecilotheria metallica molted (now roughly 3.5" dls)


Photo attached. Missing Leg IV. View media item 49513
Also, one of my Heteropoda venatorias molted.
View media item 49515

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats on a successful molt; I'm sure that girl is going to be hungry when she hardens up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

My little B. vagans molted.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Congrats on a successful molt; I'm sure that girl is going to be hungry when she hardens up.


Most definitely. She hasn't eaten in months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Both of my Tappies moulted within a day of each other.

Waiting on:

P. muticus
P. victori
N. incei
P. sazimai
P. subfusca (lowland)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcanopele

We have a winner in the “Spring 2018 Sling Molt Contest”.  This was a contest to see which of the slings I’ve bought this spring (Y. diversipes, L. difficilis, N. coloratovillosus, P. rufilata, A. merianae, G. pulchra, and 3 L. klugi) would molt first.

And the winner is my Ybyrapora diversipes!  It molted in the early hours of this morning.  So hopefully I can rehouse it into one of the arboreal sling enclosures from Jamie’s Tarantulas because I am sick of having to worry about it running out every time I open the pill bottle (it builds its webbing RIGHT at the top).  My L. difficilis sling is not too far behind since it was flipped on its back when I left for work this morning.  L. klugi #1 and the P. rufilata may not be far behind since they are refusing food.

Oh and my A. geniculata young juvenile (~2.5 inches) molted yesterday morning.  I’m going to need to rehouse it...

EDIT: L. difficilis sling molted this morning.  And L. klugi #1 molted this morning while I was at work.  Not sure when the N. coloratovillosus molted but when I checked it on my lunch break there was a molt that it kicked out its burrow.  And my A. merianae is on its back...

When the molts rain, it pours...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Baby Acanthoscurria geniculata molted while I was at work.  Its sibling is due to follow suit any day now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Thekla

My B. vagans juvie moulted last night. Although there's a tiny window into her burrow I can't see anything but a mess of legs and a piece of carapace. Hope she's doing all right.


----------



## Kath

P. irminia (1inch sling) moulted last night, a whopping 29 days after it's last moult. Also, the cricket I threw into my Tap. V's enclosure. Luckily for the cricket the Tap is in premoult again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. subfusca (lowland) moulted yesterday and N. incei moulted today.

Still waiting on:

P. muticus
P. victori
P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

Seems like it's been about 4 months since "Ticky" molted but anyway it finally did 2 days ago
I am just getting around to take a photo. he's still got a little flap of the molt on his back we'll
see if it falls off soon. I had my doubts he would survive, he seemed weak after molting but
is perking up a little now. I'd like to take another pic when he stretches out but this is it for now.
BTW it's a G. Pulchra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

1" Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens molted last night.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Fresh suit, G.pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AngryMothNoises

P.irminia molted last week but didn't do her 'house cleaning' till today. AKA pushing the molt out of her hide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toddydog

C. versicolor finally molted. It never got "big" like my other slings so I wasn't sure if it was in premolt but since it refused meals, I kind of figured as much.
M. balfouri might have molted as well at some point. I haven't seen it in weeks and it had been refusing for quite some time. Today I threw a bit of food in just in case and it was gone by morning.


----------



## FrDoc

Well, my juvie GBB did what I guess you could call molt.  I don’t know if it’s technically molting, or exploding, as the little slob was so fat I believe it was at maximum density, looked like eight legs dragging around an orange behind it.  It’s a hybrid; spider-pig.


----------



## Misty Day

_Pamphobeteus sp. machalla_ 1.0 molted last night, about 5.5 inches now. Thankfully not mature yet.

Molt.



The big boy.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## volcanopele

My slings continue to molt.  I mentioned that on Monday, four of the slings I’ve acquired this spring (9 in total) molted [L. klugi #1, Y. diversipes, L. difficilis, and N. coloratovillosus].  On Tuesday, L. klugi#2 molted in the morning.  On Wednesday, yesterday, the Avicularia merianae molted (I said in my last post that it was on its back, but I think I jumped the gun there).  I think L. Klugi#3 and the P. rufilata should molt soon, though #3 did eat the other day.  The pulchra, the last of the slings, probably won’t molt anytime soon (not this week anyway).  It’s still eating quite heartily.

Edit 04/19/2018 05:41 pm: And the P. rufilata is molting right now...


----------



## z32upgrader

E. cyanognathus, 2nd geniculata and a female Brachypelma albopilosum molted just hours into ownership.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mikew9788

B.smithi sling molted today for the first time in my care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. sazimai moulted yesterday, P. victori and N. carapoensis moulted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My B emilia surprised me with a moult while i was at work, it's the 1st moult since August 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

Little G. actaeon just molted. I caught her starting the process a couple hours ago and am happy to see she’s all done now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

Pisauridae sp. "Nigeria" and Caribena laeta sling molted


----------



## Nightstalker47

This beautiful girl molted sometime this week, still got lots of junk in the trunk.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Last male N. incei matured yesterday.


----------



## athlete96

G. pulchripes (FINALLY) moulted last week. It's starting to get those gorgeous adult colours. P. irminia moulted a few days ago. I love watching Ts groom themselves after a moult. It's very cute.

My D. pentaloris moulted at some point. I thought it was dead. It's not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B

My N. chromatus juvie molted today, been waiting on this one for about a month. Ripped up the molt too much to  sex though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mychajlo

My Ceratogyrus marshalli molted today and she/he is now 2.25 inches


----------



## dangerforceidle

I have had an _M. balfouri_ and a _P. metallica _moult recently, but today specifically was _K. brunnipes_.







Appears the front right palp is stuck.  It's very small, and still soft.  I don't think my hands are deft enough to try and help it without crushing it, so I will leave the little thing to its own devices.  If it ends up dropping the palp, that is ok.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

My B. Albo molted while I was the casino! Happy day


----------



## draconisj4

1" P. cancerides finished up a few minutes ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toddydog

GBB molted finally. I wanted to take out the molt and add it to my collection but it seems to be sucking the moisture out of it so I'm going to have to wait on that. I dropped some dribbles of water nearby so hopefully it can use that to hydrate. I sware this T is like me, waiting til the last minute to actually stay hydrated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sinned

Both my little microdots Hapalopus sp. Colombia ("large") molted today, one was hiding, the other didn't mind me taking a pic,

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Lasiodora difficilis just finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

My G. pulchripes and one of my Nhandu chromatus molted yesterday, and one of my P. sazimai molted the day before that. But try as I might, I still can molt sex the little devils.

The last two molts my chromatus had, it made a point to molt IN it's water bowl, despite having a deep burrow (that it even expands prior to molting), and having adequately moist substrate near the bottom of the enclosure. But this time around, it was too big to molt in it's bowl, so it had to settle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> My B. vagans juvie moulted last night. Although there's a tiny window into her burrow I can't see anything but a mess of legs and a piece of carapace. Hope she's doing all right.


One week later... 













B. vagans freshly moulted



__ Thekla
__ Apr 25, 2018
__
brachypelma
brachypelma vagans
mexican redrump tarantula
vagans




						My B. vagans juvie just emerged from its burrow after his/her second moult in my care. (S)he is...
					




Just emerged from its burrow, gained at least 0,5".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightstalker47

Noticed this one had molted today, put on quite a bit of size. 

Xenesthis sp. Colombia blue

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

My GBB sling is moulting right now... finally. 

Edit:
Almost done...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RonnyT

My 1/2 inch P. irminia molted today. Kind of mad that she did while I was at school, so I missed it.


----------



## johnny quango

Finally the wait is over my B albiceps sling moulted for the 1st time since july 2017


----------



## Arachnophoric

Watering the Ts today and found that one of my _A. seemanni_ up and molted despite eating for me less than a week ago.













BLUE My Mind



__ Arachnophoric
__ Apr 29, 2018
__ 3
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma seemanni
costa rican zebra tarantula
seemanni




						Sunday watering day, and I opened up my A. seemanni's enclosure to find someone gave me a...
					
















The Results Are In!



__ Arachnophoric
__ Apr 29, 2018
__ 3
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma seemanni
costa rican zebra tarantula
exuviae
molt
seemanni
sexing




						Arcee gave me a gift on what's been otherwise a mildly disappointing day. :) Confirmed female A...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

Oh happy day! Fluffy my first G. pulchripes sling finally molted today after almost 4 months of looking like a fat shiny balloon! Looks like it went well. Now if only my little P.lugardi would molt who has looked the same way for just as long it would be the best day ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Sericopelma generalum male molted yesterday and is still immature!  He's enormous already!  Gonna be a monster upon maturity.  Quite handsome too I might add.  I'm gonna need to upgrade his housing soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

My Homoeomma sp. blue Peru moulted last night. It's already the 4th moult in my care since I got him in November last year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cassandra Green

2.5cm Euathlus sp. Green has moulted into around 3cm last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Nutcracker

C. cyaneopubescens 1" molted and looks like it put on some pretty good size.  It is still in it's hide so I will wait a couple of days before trying to get a good picture and size update.  First time I have had a T molt!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mninvert

Gbb, brachypelma hamorri, chilo sp kaeng krachen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeeabooWaifu

My first molt! My little A. genic sling molted. He stopped eating 30 days ago so it's been a long time coming!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## athlete96

GBB moulted. We actually have little green legs this time instead of all black.. so I'm hoping within the next 2 moults we have adult colours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Little Grey Spider

My little 1 in. Harpactira pulchripes molted! Yay!!! Looks like the colors are just starting to show finally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nutcracker

Finally able to get some post molt pics today from Monday.  Went from 1" to 1.5"!












C. Cyaneopubescens Post Molt



__ Nutcracker
__ May 2, 2018
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
sling



















C. Cyaneopubescens Post Molt



__ Nutcracker
__ May 2, 2018
__ 2
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
sling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## draconisj4

T. ockerti sling and juvenile A. geniculata molted today. From what I can see in it's hide the genic looks like it's gained quite a bit of size, can't wait until she comes out!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

I've been slacking on the posts, within the last week:

H. gigas
E. rufescens
D. diamantinensis

Waiting on:

T. sp. 'Panama'
A. minatrix
B. vagans
P. muticus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokie11

Last week:
L.parahybana juvie male
A.geniculata juvie male
G.rosea sling (molted after a year)
Psalmopeus pulcher sling

Waiting for a molt: 
Psalmopoeus irminia juvie female
Tapinauchenius violaceus juvie
Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati sling
Neoholothele incei subadult female


----------



## Pennywise

One of my Singapore Blues Molted last night in a spot where it
couldn't be photographed. I can't find the abdomen portion of the
molt but rest looks good including the fangs. 
Waiting on Singapore Blue No 2
Waiting on Chilobachys Dyscolus
Waiting on Nhandu Chromatus
Waiting on Several LPs


----------



## Nightshady

Had a slew of molts lately. GBB a couple weeks ago. A. Geniculata and C. versicolor about a week ago. P. irminia a couple days ago. S. hoffmanni any day now.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Caught my _P. tigrinawesseli_ mid-moult: 







Waiting on a few more:  _Tapinauchenius _sp. Union Island, _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, _Lasiodora parahybana_, _Homoeomma_ sp. Red (lol), _Ceratogyrus meridionalis._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDCustom78

My 4 inch Avicularia avicularia molted overnight.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## volcanopele

Wanda Jr. - sub-adult male Lasiodora klugi, molted yesterday morning.  Presumably, he is a penultimate male (almost as big as my mature male, but he has not hooked out and his pedipalps look normal).

Oh and with this molt, he finally had a non-shredded abdomen, or well, it’s a less shredded abdomen.  Either way, there is now ZERO question about whether he’s a male or female.  Most decidedly a male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dmac

Checked this morning to see if my B. boehmei had molted. Still no. But my C. versicolor did, so yay haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

One of my three Homoeomma sp yellow  slings molted yesterday. It is at the 1 inch mark now. Hopefully the other two will molt in the next few weeks.


----------



## checkmate

Female juvenile B. hamorii molted
View media item 50081

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slap Happy Pappy

Got a great pic of my 1/2" P Metallica molting

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

bunches of H. sp Columbia lg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pennywise

My second Singapore Blue molted recently? I can't find any exuvium
but it still might be in his burrow. He's very bold all of a sudden but he scrunched when I took the photo. My first one is shy and I may not
get photo till next molt.


----------



## basin79

Whilst I wait for my Grammostola iheringi and Pamphobeteus antinous to moult thought I'd share this. Yes I know she's not a tarantula but I've just watched my Nephila madagascarensis moult. Absolutely unbelievable. Video in my spider thread.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnophoric

My A. geniculata sling gave me a molt just before I went to work!

The molt isn't much more than an inch to an inch and a half in DLS, but looks male upon inspection. I'd be sad, but if that's the case then at least I know finding him a date shouldn't be too difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Nhandu coloratovillosus #2 just scared the hell out of me with this sight, he looked stuck at first. He's still moving and seems to be progressing, although not as fast as I would hope. Gonna leave him alone and keep an eye on him. Upright molts always make me nervous.




Edit: Went great with no problems whatsoever.  Definitely gonna need a rehouse when he hardens up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79

Misty Day said:


> Nhandu coloratovillosus #2 just scared the hell out of me with this sight, he looked stuck at first. He's still moving and seems to be progressing, although not as fast as I would hope. Gonna leave him alone and keep an eye on him. Upright molts always make me nervous.
> 
> View attachment 274593
> 
> 
> Edit: Went great with no problems whatsoever.  Definitely gonna need a rehouse when he hardens up.
> View attachment 274595


Brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sicarius1

My GBB sling is flipping now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Sicarius1 said:


> My GBB sling is flipping now.


Stopped it playing Fortnite?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sicarius1

basin79 said:


> Stopped it playing Fortnite?


What?


----------



## basin79

Sicarius1 said:


> What?


I decided to take the word flipped and use it as throwing a fit, getting mad etc.


----------



## Sicarius1

basin79 said:


> I decided to take the word flipped and use it as throwing a fit, getting mad etc.


Still not understanding what you mean. I said my sling is flipping to moult. How does that apply to what you are saying? I'm confused.


----------



## Sicarius1

Sicarius1 said:


> Still not understanding what you mean. I said my sling is flipping to moult. How does that apply to what you are saying? I'm confused.


What is fortnite? Is that the amount of time it takes to moult?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sicarius1

I'm still not understanding. Lol. It's whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Sicarius1 said:


> I'm still not understanding. Lol. It's whatever.


Replied to your pm.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Misty Day said:


> Nhandu coloratovillosus #2 just scared the hell out of me with this sight, he looked stuck at first. He's still moving and seems to be progressing, although not as fast as I would hope. Gonna leave him alone and keep an eye on him. Upright molts always make me nervous.
> 
> View attachment 274593
> 
> 
> Edit: Went great with no problems whatsoever.  Definitely gonna need a rehouse when he hardens up.
> View attachment 274595


Looks like he fell over trying to take off pants that were too tight, or possibly while drunk.

Out of my list of 'waiting fors,' my _A. geniculata_ and _L. parahybana_ both upgraded themselves.

The _Tapinauchenius_ is super moody, and usually gets extremely defensive when close to a moult.  Basically threat posture cart-wheeled when I opened the enclosure to drop some water on the webbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stormsky

My GBB molted some time on Star Wars Day and just last night my A. avic molted. I guess they can tell it's getting warmer out.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just found my female P. muticus chilling out next to a molt. First molt in 2 years, probably sitting over 6". 

Now comes the struggle of trying to retrieve it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Enormous female P. cambridgei and C. fimbriatus sling.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. muticus

Waiting on:

B. albopilosum (NF)
A. minatrix
T. sp. 'Panama'
B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshDM020

GBB



__ JoshDM020
__ May 8, 2018
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
exuviae
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
sexing




						Molted recently. So leggy.
					



C. cyaneopubescens molted a couple weeks ago.
B. boehmei molted a few days ago. The black is starting to come in and really makes the orange pop. So pretty.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nutcracker

I saw that my B. boehmei was a little darker but thought that the moly was still a little was off.  It was on the side of the deli cup and I dropped in a piece of a super worm.  Came back a little later and found this!  I haven’t pulled the piece of food out yet because I didn’t want to disturb the T.  Sorry for the poor quality pic, phone, zoomed, through lid...













B. boehmei



__ Nutcracker
__ May 8, 2018
__
boehmei
brachypelma
brachypelma boehmei
mexican fireleg tarantula
molting
sling




						1/2” sling molting

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johnny quango

My Phormictopus cochleasvorax hooked out today at the great size of 3.5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Lifted the trapdoor on my Idiothele mira to see a shiny new spider inside.  My recently acquired H. pulchripes just finished.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Today my A. seemanni, A. ezendami female, and L. klugi molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

Both of my H. macs just molted. I look forward to seeing Ghost again and hope that he has not already matured. He is a uniquely beautiful T and since I first got him last autumn, he grew less anxious about light and so I could admire him more often. 

My other little H. mac is the growing web that I feed small crickets to and which occasionally spits out a T molt! 

Most of my Aphonopelma gabeli slings molted within the past week or so — nearly synchronized after so many min ha of waiting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

My C. versicolor sling molted for the first time since I got it just a month ago. It made a cozy web sock and molted in the “toe” of the web.


----------



## Misty Day

4" female _Lasiodora parahybana_ having some well deserved rest after her molt.


Male _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ molted also, hes probably sitting around the 4.5" mark, couldnt get any better pics, he's a shy boy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DanBsTs

I came home from work to find my C. darlingi sling had molted. Its close to 1.5"dsl now. I was surprised to see how golden its carapace and abdomen were and ( I might be going crazy) I'm pretty sure I saw blue on its tarsus  maybe I'm seeing things. One thing Im still not seeing is the horn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

One of the most underrated tarantula's around moulted today, my juvenile Lasiodorides polycuspulatus and man are they beautiful

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

Came home to find my P. ornata came out of hiding a little larger and more slender than before. My unsexed N. incei also gave me a surprise molt. Both specimens have hoarded the molts out of tongs reach. 

Got at least 3 more Ts in premolt; female N. chromatus, female B. hamorii, and my tiny P. cambridgei!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Derp

I got a surprised moult from my cyriocosmus elegans. I wasn't expecting a moult but I'm still happy for one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

My Cyriocosmus elegans finally molted and decided to come out. First time I have seen this one in over two months.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Toddydog

Little A. geniculata molted today. Can't wait until feeding time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shankspeare

My Brachypelma Albopilosum went from a tiny monster to a slightly less tiny monster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Spotted a new molt and some  translucent legs in my A. marxi’s enclosure. I love springtime.


----------



## WolfSoon

One of my A. metallicas is now a MM! Sorry ladies, he’s taken 

My A. moderatum sling also molted and finally put on some noticeable size (still small)!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

_Omothymus shiodtei _0.1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Nhandu Tripepii female molted

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## starnaito

My big guy (A. genic) just finished molting! His previous molt was in November. Not sure of his DLS now, but the molt was pushing 6".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

C. darlingi sling molted overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

My _B_. _boehmei_ finally cast off its old garments and is looking pretty sweet!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> Edit: Psych! I pulled out the enclosure this morning (it's normally on a shelf where I can only see one side) to get a better look. (There are now two other places where she excavated against the glass, and I can see into her burrow.) There is no molt.
> 
> Well trolled, Miss Hissypants!


Miss Hissypants, the _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ that trolled me last month, has actually molted.

She had not molted in so long that I began to doubt my diagnosis of pre-molt. So two days ago, I left a mealworm with a crushed head at the entrance just in case. This afternoon, there is no sign of the mealworm, so I pulled her enclosure out to peer into her burrow. Sure enough, there is a molt thoroughly embedded in the wall of her burrow. (I can only see a femur.)

So now she is enjoying a fat dubia roach for her patience.



starnaito said:


> My big guy (A. genic) just finished molting! His previous molt was in November. Not sure of his DLS now, but the molt was pushing 6".


Wow. I don't see any emboli, so he should be a big boy when he finally does mature.


----------



## starnaito

Ungoliant said:


> Wow. I don't see any emboli, so he should be a big boy when he finally does mature.


I know, I thought for sure this would be his mature molt!


----------



## Arachnophoric

It's a molting party over here! 4 molts in the last 24 hours;

N. chromatus female, now 3+"












Molt Muncher



__ Arachnophoric
__ May 14, 2018
__ 2
__
brazilian red and white tarantula
chromatus
nhandu
nhandu chromatus




						Came home and found this girl flipped - glad I bought her sexed,  because as soon as she...
					




G. pulchripes, unsexed, ~2"
View media item 50296
Also got a molt from my M. balfouri that's hinting female, and can just spy a molt in the burrow of my Chilobrachys sp. Cambodia Blue.

Still have my N. chromatus male, N. tripepii unsexed, and B. hamorii female in premolt, and those are the ones I know of!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika

My little G. pulchra - finally! I thought s/he had forgotten how to molt


----------



## johnny quango

My Thrixopelma pruriens moulted yesterday and looks to have gained a bit in size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My tiny C. ritae sling is moulting right now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

It wasn't today, and no photos, but my female _C. meridionalis_ is leggier and skinnier.  Her fangs seem to already be hardened as well so a feeding is imminent.  Very shy and reclusive, so I had no idea.  She was due, however, so it makes sense.


----------



## R89900

Just watched my fist full molt  was so excited and nervous at the same time. It was my p muticus sling, I don't care how slow she grows. She's BEAUTIFUL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Not much to report. Several molts this week, only 2 to show.

Brachypelma hamorii 4.5in large female




Brachypelma emilia 3.25in small female





Cheers!
YellowBrickRoad

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

L. klugi and N. chromatus slings molted this morning. Not T's but my 2 Pystalla horrida nymphs also molted in the last couple days.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. sp. 'Panama' and A. minatrix both moulted last night.

Waiting on:

B. albopilosum (Nicaragua)
B. vagans
T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'
P. irminia
H. sp. 'Fire'


----------



## Venom1080

P ornata.
	

		
			
		

		
	



L violaceopes #1 confirmed male.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

My Grammostola iheringi lass has flipped. Squeaky bum time.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SDCustom78

Sorry about the photo quality.  C. versicolor #1 and #3 as well as P. irminia.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> My Grammostola iheringi lass has flipped. Squeaky bum time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Sinned

The temperatures here are finally helping a bit, G. pulchra molted again... expecting her sack mate of doing the same but that one is a digger  (dirt curtains)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Toddydog

My P. metallica just molted last night and I figured I'd make a little collage to show how much she's grown.
Edit: they are all just post molts except for the last picture which is right before a molt

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## dangerforceidle

I have had an _M. balfouri_ and _Tapinauchenius _sp. Union Island moult over the last couple days.


----------



## Greasylake

One of my unsexed N. Chromatus slings molted. Just waiting on the other 3 now. Abdomens are so dark it has to be any day now.


----------



## checkmate

Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati molted, now about 2.5" dls and in need of a rehouse
Two Heteropoda davidbowie slings and one Heteropoda cf. tetrica sling died mid-molt
Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue has been hidden away for some time so hopefully new colors soon
Augacephalus ezendami hasn't eaten in a while and may be due soon


----------



## PanzoN88

B. sabulosum male
P. cancerides (smaller juvie female)

Currently waiting on:

G. porteri
Nicaraguan B. albopilosum adult female and two slings


----------



## lvc

Just woke up to a succesful molt from my little H.gigas sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greasylake

Nhandu chromatus #4 molted today while I was taking my European History AP test. Hopefully the other two molt before my graduation!


----------



## z32upgrader

Tapi. violaceus sling molted again! Growing really fast! B. emilia sling and my young female S. calceatum molted too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day

Not a T but my _Eratigena atrica_ just molted, this ones last molt was 15 days ago. I wasn't aware my feeders had steroids in them, this thing grows like crazy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Little OBT sling molted.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. vagans, looking male, waiting on:

B. albopilosum (Nicaragua)
T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'
P. irminia
H. sp. 'Fire'


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus platyomma molted. It's a girl!!! Christmas tree pattern gone, she's transitioned to her adult colors now
Before:
	

		
			
		

		
	



After:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## DanBsTs

My juvenile B. Vagans is molting as we speak  happy dance.


----------



## Christoph27

My Poecilotheria vittata sling molted this morning. Plan on sexing in a couple days.


----------



## draconisj4

1.25" C. fimbriatus sling had flipped when I woke up and just finished. No way to get a picture without disturbing it.

EDIT: Evidently my H. sp Colombia lg molted last night, I had to look twice because it had a giant butt and it's still pretty big, lol


----------



## Greasylake

I. Mira changed its clothes while I was asleep and N. Chromatus #3 is currently upside down. @cold blood I don't know what you did to your spiders but they're growing faster than anything else I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female E. murinus molted! She's so beautiful!  I'll get a photo when she comes out of her hole.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Greasylake said:


> I. Mira changed its clothes while I was asleep and N. Chromatus #3 is currently upside down. @cold blood I don't know what you did to your spiders but they're growing faster than anything else I have.


For some reason my ts always grow really fast.....must be that Wisconsin magic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Immature male B albiceps molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## scott308

Omothymus schioedtei
Megaphobema robustum

Nhandu tripepii and Aphonopelma hentzi molted a little while back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdeveikis

GBB sling had their first molt (with me) today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Bumblebutt, my _Davus pentaloris_, has flipped over. Maybe she will let me take the molt this time so I can determine the sex.













Molting (♀ Davus pentaloris 1.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 21, 2018
__
bumblebutt
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
female
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
juvenile
juvenile female
molting
pentaloris




						Bumblebutt
					




Update: I took the molt as soon as she flipped back over, and it looks female.












1.5" Female Davus pentaloris [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 21, 2018
__ 2
__
bumblebutt
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
exuviae
female
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
juvenile
juvenile female
molt
pentaloris
sexing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. irminia female moulted yesterday. Waiting on:

B. albopilosum (Nicaragua)
T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'
H. sp. 'Fire'
H. maculata
B. boehmei


----------



## Daesu

Within the last couple of days -
P. irminia
N. chromatus.


----------



## Toddydog

Bought another P. metallica Sunday and found it molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma klaasi sling moulted and is now showing signs of colour


----------



## Malo

z32upgrader said:


> Pamphobeteus platyomma molted. It's a girl!!! Christmas tree pattern gone, she's transitioned to her adult colors now


Holy moly that's a huge difference. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Sheladaris

Two of my babies molted! My female C.Versicolor and my now known Female P.Murinus !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

Female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - was about 5", haven't measured yet
Unsexed Hogna carolinensis - was about 2", haven't measured yet
Unsexed Iridopelma hirsutum - was about 1", haven't measured yet
Unsexed Selenops sp. "Arizona" - was about 1.5", now about 1.75"


----------



## draconisj4

N. incei gold molted sometime within the last few days, I went to feed it and realized there were way too many legs in it's little hole under the moss. Sneaky little bugger.


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp "hati hati" molted.
Edit: It's female!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Torech Ungol

Sanguinius, my Holothele longipes, molted yesterday. Can't tell its size yet, but it should be approaching 2" if it didn't surpass that with this molt.


----------



## FrDoc

A. Geniculata dreaming about what she’s gonna look like in a couple hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Not sure when but my little Poecilotheria ornata sling has moulted. Saw her out last night looking bigger. Grabbed these screen shots from a feeling video I've just recorded.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. ockerti, and my corn snek shed as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrDoc

Over the past week: L. Klugi, B. Hamorii, A. Genic..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88

My I. mira sling molted last night, I found the molt this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

_0.1.0 Xenesthis intermedia  _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

P. Irminia tossed a molt out of its burrow while I was at a concert with my dad. Too tired to try to sex it tonight so we'll see what it is tomorrow.


----------



## johnny quango

E pachypus sling moulted a few days ago just found a shredded moult


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, Cyriopagopus sp “Hati Hati” #2 and Harpactira pulchripes #1
Poecilotheria ornata and Pterinopelma sazimai too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

z32upgrader said:


> Adult female E. murinus molted! She's so beautiful!  I'll get a photo when she comes out of her hole.


Got a decent shot of her eating her first post-molt meal.  What a stunner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi molted overnight.


----------



## DanBsTs

My unsexed C. fimbriatus molted today  god! I just love the patterning and coloration on their abdomen! Really my favorite T so far. I hope It turns out to be a female but I'll always cherish this lad/lass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

MrButton said:


> My unsexed C. fimbriatus molted today  god! I just love the patterning and coloration on their abdomen! Really my favorite T so far. I hope It turns out to be a female but I'll always cherish this lad/lass.
> View attachment 276490


Just wait until you need to rehouse and you'll spend more time looking at its colors than actually moving it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day

_Psalmopoeus reduncus_ sling molting as I type.


----------



## DanBsTs

Greasylake said:


> Just wait until you need to rehouse and you'll spend more time looking at its colors than actually moving it.


I'm sure when I rehouse it (which won't be for a while. It should be fine until its next molt) I will take the opportunity to marvel and take a few pictures.


----------



## Pennywise

I was working on my computer and glanced to the right and Holy #@$%!
my Brachypelma Emilia was molting. She (I hope) was not even fasting
and suddenly there it is. Hope you enjoy the photo. In the upper left
you can see my banjo thumb pick and one metal finger pick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

H. maculata - Confirmed female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Little P. irminia


----------



## draconisj4

My 3/4 inch C. paviei molted sometime in the last month. I was getting a bit worried, such a small sling not visible in the mouth of the burrow or in the tunnel along the side of the enclosure and not eating for over a month. Evidently it likes to take it's time, yesterday it had shoved it's molt clear into the middle of the enclosure and it had a meal. All I can see are legs, but now they are a different color.


----------



## basin79

MrButton said:


> My unsexed C. fimbriatus molted today  god! I just love the patterning and coloration on their abdomen! Really my favorite T so far. I hope It turns out to be a female but I'll always cherish this lad/lass.
> View attachment 276490


They truly are stunning. Love seeing my adult female.


----------



## z32upgrader

Dolichothele diamantinensis just finished. I also was able to confirm what I had suspected. Female!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greasylake

N. Chromatus #2 molted and I think I'm starting to see the beginning of spermatheca but I'll wait a few more molts to determine if its female.


----------



## JoshDM020

My A. avicularia molted last monday. Total surprise. The only sign of premolt she'd shown was super extensive webbing over the last month, starting not very long after her _last _molt. Not really sure how big she is now, but id guess around 4.5"/5". She is my only confirmed female out of nine spiders currently in my care.


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma albopilosum molted.


----------



## johnharper

so far none of mine have molted yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Two days ago Avicularia rufa confirmed female @5", LP confirmed female @5", And today during feeding/maintenance A. moderatum sling, D. diamantinensis slings 1-4, I. mira slings 4 & 5, 3 of my N. incei gold slings, Y. diversipes sling #2, and  really happy about a H. cafreriana 2.5" juvie #5 now confirmed female.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My C. huahini surprised me with a moult which was odd seeing as she moulted just under 3 months ago and her last moult cycle was a little over 5 months


----------



## Minty

I was in the toilet washing my paws, last night, when my wife shouted to me that one of my p.lugardi slings had died. She brought its enclosure to me and I laughed and told her she was looking at its molt. So my p.lugardi sling has molten.


----------



## basin79

Obviously bloody awful pics but I'm not disturbing her anymore than this. Juvenile female Pamphobeteus antinous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

mmcg said:


> I was in the toilet washing my paws, last night, when my wife shouted to me that one of my p.lugardi slings had died. She brought its enclosure to me and I laughed and told her she was looking at its molt. So my p.lugardi sling has molten.


Molten, lol. Molted*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Finally! Suspect female A. purpurea #1 molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

I've been away for a week and 3 out of 4 premoult Ts have moulted:

- C. elegans sling
- C. versicolor sling
- A. merianae juvie

At least my T. cyaneolum sling waited for me...  hopefully any day now.


----------



## lvc

It´s really funny how the molts from my Ts are all happening one after another recently.

My A.geniculata sling molted about 5 days ago, my newly acquired M.balfouri sling ate on her first day with me and molted last monday (currentsize about 4cm dls) after a very short premolt of only 5 days.
About 10 minutes ago my G.pulchripes juvie flipped.

My H.pulchripes has closed off her burrow with dirt and very heavy webbing about a week ago, so I hope her molt is due any day now. 
For all I know she could have already molted, because I can´t really see inside. Patiently waiting for her to emerge 

GBB also hasn´t eaten for about 24 days, but for some reason I have a harder time seeing if her abdomen has already darkened than with the other species I own.


----------



## Malo

My B.Vagans sling closed of its burrow over 2 weeks ago after gorging itself on a superworm. Huge abdomen, very shiny and darkening so hopefully one day soon. I check it morning and night and give it water every few days.


----------



## Pennywise

Nhandu Chromatus one of my favorites 1 1/2"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

A three pronged assault today my B hamori, kalhenberghi and my C schmardae all moulted in the last few hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> I've been away for a week and 3 out of 4 premoult Ts have moulted:
> 
> - C. elegans sling
> - C. versicolor sling
> - A. merianae juvie
> 
> At least my T. cyaneolum sling waited for me...  hopefully any day now.


Yeah, not even 2 days later my T. cyaneolum sling moulted for the first time in my care!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Third Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boaz Solorio

I had a B. vagans molt a couple days ago and just yesterday my G. porteri molted as well!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

The last of my male Pamphobeteus nigricolor mature today


----------



## Minty



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## draconisj4

Evidently my P. cambridgei sling molted sometime within the last couple weeks and kindly put it's molt where I could easily find it  Also tiny LP sling molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Homoeomma sp. 'Fire'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

The Grym Reaper said:


> Homoeomma sp. 'Fire'


I want proof!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Thekla said:


> I want proof!


It's been about 6 months since it last moulted but it has moulted

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Thekla

Well, now I'm jealous! 

Mine is about the same size as yours, but it hasn't moulted since I got it 7 months ago (no idea when the last moult actually was either). On the other hand it gives me hope that it will moult at some point in the next months/years... probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus sp. "Colombia"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

P. sazimai. A bit over exposed by the flash but it's bluing up nicely.

View media item 50834

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andrew2149

All my avicularia avicularia babies are molting. I will be posting pics of the raisin with legs turning into beautiful orange babies on Instagram  @ tarantula._.insta hook me up with a follow if you have the time. 
Thank you,


----------



## Greasylake

C. Fimbriatus sling is currently pushing its toes out of the old molt.


----------



## DanBsTs

My little E.  sp red molted and I'm sooooo frickn excited! It's starting to show adult coloration!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Thekla

The Grym Reaper said:


> It's been about 6 months since it last moulted but it has moulted
> View attachment 276966
> View attachment 276967





MrButton said:


> My little E.  sp red molted and I'm sooooo frickn excited! It's starting to show adult coloration!
> View attachment 277036


This is so not fair...  I really have to have a word with mine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## draconisj4

Woke up to a freshly molted I. hirsutum. Looks like it's time for a rehouse as soon as it hardens and has had a meal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. gigas looks to have moulted and my juvie female B. boehmei has finally changed clothes.


----------



## SDCustom78

C. versicolor #2 molted yesterday. 2.25-2.5 inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

Thekla said:


> This is so not fair...  I really have to have a word with mine.


I sense a stern finger-wagging in preparation

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp. "Blue"


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My P. victori sling decided to join in the fun too.


----------



## z32upgrader

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens did an upright molt.  Crazy looking!  Screen grab from the video:

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

z32upgrader said:


> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens did an upright molt.  Crazy looking!  Screen grab from the video:
> View attachment 277112


"Up periscope!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Not necessarily today, but two moulted while I was away for the weekend.

_L. nigerrimum arboricola _(aka Borneo Black) female and _K. brunnipes_ (pictured).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lvc

Haven´t seen my B.emilia outside of her burrow for about a week now. When I moved into my new appartment last friday I checked the entrance of her hide with a flashlight and saw, that she moulted without me even noticing 

Can´t wait to see how big she is now.(She was a about 4,5 inches before the molt).

Her premolt was way shorter than expected. (Last meal was on 23rd of may)
In comparison: My H.pulchripes sling and GBB juvie haven´t eaten for about a month each (saw both of them get a drink here and there though) and I´m still waiting for them to moult. Very Interesting to see the differences between the spiders.


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female C leetzi and my G iheringi sling moulted today


----------



## Minty

Noticed both of my Psalmopoeus cambridgei slings molted.


----------



## z32upgrader

Baby Neoholothele incei are molting to 2i today.  2 so far, 33 more to go.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Malo

Yesterday I managed to catch my B. Vagans sling molting! My first time seeing a T molt personally. I couldn't stay to watch the whole process so only caught it mid-process then once it was done.

I could dig down to the back of the burrow and retrieve the exuviae. Should I wait until it's fully hardened so I don't stress it out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

L. nigerrimum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Crypsidromus sp boquete.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lvc

H.pulchripes sling molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

lvc said:


> H.pulchripes sling molted today


Are you getting the bright blues yet?


----------



## Mushroom

What a wonderful week it was!!!
I was spending my holiday at my mom's place (she also keeps some tarantulas) and I had this really strong gut feeling, that after my return, my C. versicolor would have molted. The C. versicolor was under a great care of my girlfriend.
However... while chilling at my mom's place I realized I hadn't had any enclosure for my versi in case of a molt. I got in touch with some old friends who helped me build one. I packed it into the car and brought it back.

Always trust your gut feelings.
When I returned home, Maya was having a molt. This was just so well-timed as if she had a Swiss-watch movement in her little blueberry butt.
That's what I saw:






A week and a half later, after some feeding and a transfer

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## lazarus

B. emilia and Nhandu chromatus slings molted
Nhandu tripepii female in heavy pre-molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

2nd Pseudhapalopus sp. "Blue" sling and all but four of the thirty-five incei babies are done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lvc

dangerforceidle said:


> Are you getting the bright blues yet?


Not yet. It´s still a very small sling, currently in it´s third moult. 
Haven´t clearly seen her since the moult though, so can´t tell for sure how her colours are looking right now


----------



## Minty

Theraphosa stirmi sling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## codicez

My Brachypelma Hamorii molted Yesterday












just few minutes after found her drinkin 






Last week also my Caribena Versicolor molted

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## z32upgrader

2nd Avicularia purpurea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

B. cabocla juvenile just finishing up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Little Grey Spider

FINALLY my P. metallica molted! It hadn't molted since I received it on March 1. Looks like it went well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu tripepii molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

A surprise moult from my Theraphosinae sp Cuzco today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lvc

My juvenile female GBB moulted today and all went well. I'm really relieved right now, because that girl had me worried quite a bit.
I was suspecting that she had a problem with her sucking stomach, because whenever I fed her a cricket she killed it, but on the next day I would always find the whole cricket intact in her enclosure and her abdomen didnt really got much bigger.
She also didn't lay down any webbing since I got her back in march. (Not even a moulting-mat, which seemed a bit weird)
Looking forward to see how she will be doing after this moult.


----------



## Venom1080

P rufilata. P stirata. P ornata.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Tapinauchenius sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

G. Pulchra molted this morning, about an 1" big now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Backyard wild caught stone centipede, Lithobius forficatus molted.


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma smithi juvenile decided to join the moulting party today


----------



## z32upgrader

Grammostola pulchra male molted.


----------



## PidderPeets

My G. pulchra sling which has been in premolt seemingly forever finally molted today. Looks to be about 1" now. There looks to be a very very tiny flap on the molt to the naked eye, but I'm unable to identify anything under the microscope, so it will remain unsexed (probably for many more months to come)

My LP refused it's last meal, and is finally starting to get a dark grey abdomen, so that should molt soon. Hoping I can finally sex it.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus, she's put on a lot of size this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

Pterinochilus lugardi sling. That makes it 6 molts in the past week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

My tiny 1/4" obt sling is about halfway through molting as I type this  pretty sure it just ate yesterday too lol crazy bugger.


----------



## tewebag

Been a busy week, last seven days have seen five molts. 
1/2" Lasiodora difficilis
2" Avicularia avicularia (confirmed male on this molt) 
2 1/2" Avicularia avicularia who once again destroyed the molt
1 1/2" Ephebopus murinus 
4" Aphonopelma seemanni bcf (female) 

Currently have four others in heavy premolts so waiting on that still


----------



## draconisj4

T. ockerti, E. murinus and D. pentaloris


----------



## Minty

Arrived home to a surprise P Metallica molt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JBarbaresi

N. chromatus. 1 of 4 slings I just received Wednesday. Should be pushing about 2” now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## athlete96

G. pulchripes started moulting yesterday and it's finished today. I actually got to see it on its back and everything. Very cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

C. Versicolor, now approx 1"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

C. ritae sling just finished moulting for the second time within a month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My BBB (Beautiful Black Bulldozer) moulted last night/this morning. Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

The pics where troubling me. Why's she so leggy? Opened her enclosure. Absolutely bloody gutted. Time to contact the seller me thinks.

Reactions: Sad 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Genicula (my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_), who had been in pre-molt since May 19, molted last night. He looks a lot better (and more comfortable).

 





basin79 said:


> The pics where troubling me. Why's she so leggy? Opened her enclosure. Absolutely bloody gutted. Time to contact the seller me thinks.


Well, at least it's a species that is in high demand, and he looks good and healthy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Genicula (my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_), who had been in pre-molt since May 19, molted last night. He looks a lot better (and more comfortable).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least it's a species that is in high demand, and he looks good and healthy.


I'm absolutely gutted as "she" arrived a little tatty. Moulted looked better but still. This moult was going to show "her" off in perfect condition. Then a stinking leggy MM pops out.


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> I'm absolutely gutted as "she" arrived a little tatty. Moulted looked better but still. This moult was going to show "her" off in perfect condition. Then a stinking leggy MM pops out.


Yeah, that's disappointing, and the seller should probably give you a partial refund if it was sold as a confirmed female.

Still, sometimes you have to [insert cliché about making the best of a bad situation].


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Yeah, that's disappointing, and the seller should probably give you a partial refund if it was sold as a confirmed female.
> 
> Still, sometimes you have to [insert cliché about making the best of a bad situation].


I'm more of a my glass is half empty sort. Although I have just found a tarantula that will be a wonderful "replacement" for my resentment and bitterness.


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> I'm more of a my glass is half empty sort. Although I have just found a tarantula that will be a wonderful "replacement" for my resentment and bitterness.


Do tell!


----------



## Venom1080

Poecilotheria subfusca Highland. Maybe 6" or so now. Going to look awesome once she comes out for pictures/food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> Do tell!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. albopilosum (Nicaragua) - I tore up the moult untangling it but I think I saw a flap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Just woke up to this:




I've been waiting for this moult since I got my B. hamorii almost 9 months ago. 
Her last meal was 5 months ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

Got a surprise molt from my female _Poecilotheria miranda_, shes probably over 3 inches now. Her brother should be molting soon also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lazarus

lazarus said:


> Nhandu tripepii female in heavy pre-molt


And indeed it molted, 
Before


 After



Also one of my G. pulchra slings molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

about 60/200+ made it to 2i today, all of them should be done in the next day or two.
Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## draconisj4

B. vagans molted yesterday, also B. hamorii and G. pulchripes slings molted in the last couple days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malo

My Brachypelma Vagans not "today" per se but 8 days ago. Finally got to take a pic of the little guy, about 1.75" now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AngelDeVille

In the last 12 hours my L. parahybana, AND A. geniculata moulted!

The A. gen now has some beautiful stripey knees now! Not just a boring brown sling!

Still sub 1” on both.

I’m expecting my N. chromatus to moult anytime now, should still be sub 1” too.

G. pulchra has walled herself off and I’m expecting her to just make it to the 1” mark or over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

_Poecilotheria miranda_ male molted into maturity. Bought as a 3/4 inch 2nd instar in August 2016.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma sp montane sling as just had it's 4th moult in my care and it's still only 10-12mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Misty Day said:


> _Poecilotheria miranda_ male molted into maturity. Bought as a 3/4 inch 2nd instar in August 2016.
> View attachment 277993


That is one handsome fella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

dangerforceidle said:


> That is one handsome fella.


I was surprised to see how purple he is! Def gonna have to take a million pics of him on my good camera.


----------



## Greasylake

Misty Day said:


> I was surprised to see how purple he is! Def gonna have to take a million pics of him on my good camera.


My P. Miranda just matured last night as well and i was blown away by two things. 1) how much size he put on, hes massive! 2) how gorgeous he is, even with the muted colors. I'm starting to think I might want to keep him all for myself lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Greasylake said:


> My P. Miranda just matured last night as well and i was blown away by two things. 1) how much size he put on, hes massive! 2) how gorgeous he is, even with the muted colors. I'm starting to think I might want to keep him all for myself lol.


What a coincidence!  Yeah, they definitely get a size jump, mine went from 4.25 to 5.5 inches! It'll be sad to see the boys go, but they'll be passing on their beauty for generations to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## athlete96

My C. fimriatus arrived on Tuesday as a 0.5" sling. It moulted today into a 0.75 inch sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Misty Day said:


> _Poecilotheria miranda_ male molted into maturity. Bought as a 3/4 inch 2nd instar in August 2016.
> View attachment 277993


Very nice, I know a guy not too far off from you with an AF...if your interested in breeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bread

My 8.5" female T.stirmi has just flipped. New clothes time. (And its her birthday. Shes 8 today)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

GBB sling molted last night...it's been molting madness around here lately, I can't keep up,lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderBrains

My B. albopilosum (Nicaragua) molted for the first time in my care on Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

While I was away on vacation all these spiders molted.
Lyrognathus giannisposatoi (mated) 
Brachypelma auratum male
Tapinauchenius cupreus
Orphnaecus philippinus
OBT juvenile
Aphonopelma marxi sling


----------



## DanBsTs

My B. Albo molted today. I think what makes me happier than the T molting is my wife checking on it and sending pics without me even asking  When I started in this hobby last year she was very against it and didn’t like my spiders. This is progress.
Edit: here is the little bugger

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

My Lady molted today. Female Brachypelma smithi ex. annitha. Previous size: A big 5+inches.







Cheers,
YellowBrickRoad

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Misty Day

Nightstalker47 said:


> Very nice, I know a guy not too far off from you with an AF...if your interested in breeding.


Would definitely be interested! All my males always go to waste cause I know no one here with AFs of species I have, PM me with more info when you get the chance.


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia braunshauseni moulted this morning and gained quite a bit


----------



## AngelDeVille

AngelDeVille said:


> In the last 12 hours my L. parahybana, AND A. geniculata moulted!
> 
> The A. gen now has some beautiful stripey knees now! Not just a boring brown sling!
> 
> Still sub 1” on both.
> 
> I’m expecting my N. chromatus to moult anytime now, should still be sub 1” too.
> 
> G. pulchra has walled herself off and I’m expecting her to just make it to the 1” mark or over.


Checked on them all first thing this morning, and all was the same.  Checked a few minutes ago, and N. chromatus has moulted and gotten noticeably bigger, but just barely at or still sub 1”.


----------



## dmac

My _A_. _purpurea_ sling and _H_. sp. Colombia "large" both molted day before yesterday, and my _C_. _elegans_ emerged fresh after burying itself for several weeks. Also, my _P_. _regius_ molted as well:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Grammostola pulchripes just finished.



Also noticed my P. fasciata that I swore up and down was male molted and surprised me today.  It's 100% female!  I almost traded her away as a boy.  Glad that trade fell through now.  She's out-of-this-world beautiful!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper

E. rufescens sling


----------



## Thekla

My GBB sling just flipped! 




Very nice of her/him to do it right up top this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Little Grey Spider

Baby Harpactira pulchripes molted again today. Man, this thing grows fast. Three molts in my care since I got it in March. From what I can see through the dirt, color looks good too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> My GBB sling just flipped!
> 
> View attachment 278353
> 
> 
> Very nice of her/him to do it right up top this time.


Finished successfully:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Minty

Got a message from the wife earlier saying my P.Sazimai had molted. Good news while I’m away in Africa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc

GBB caught red handed...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Neoholothele incei_ molted, and I was finally able to get the molt for sexing. (She normally hides them out of reach.)

Now I am not just saying "she" by default. 












2" Female Neoholothele incei [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 18, 2018
__ 1
__
crazy legs
exuviae
female
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
juvenile female
molt
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
sexing
trinidad olive tarantula

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Tycho Hasebos

my hapalopus sp colombia, my brachypelma vagans and my GBB all moulted today!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Rubbish pics but better than nowt. Probably.


Phlogiellus crassipes.








Pelinobius muticus.


----------



## PidderPeets

My LP, who's been on the molt mat since last night, and on it's back since early this morning, just completed it's molt in less than a half hour. And I'm STILL not completely sure on it's sex. It does look like there's a very small flap and slit where the sex organs would be, but I can't seem to actually manipulate what I think is a flap (it's still very fresh, maybe it'll be more obvious once it's dried). It's always looked female ventrally. But on a 3 1/4 inch molt, I would think the spermathecae would be very obvious, even on a large species like an LP. So I might just have to accept that it might actually be a male


----------



## AngelDeVille

Unexpected Lactrodectus sp. molt yesterday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu coloratovillosus male matured late last night, and A. vorheisi sling molted this morning.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Nhandu coloratovillosus female.

Waiting on:

P. muticus sling
B. albiceps female
L. parahybana female
P. antinous female
C. versicolor male


----------



## codicez

Woke up this morning and found that my Avicularia Braunshauseni molted and is starting to show her " pink toe " characteristic!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DanBsTs

My LP molted today and as usual put on a lot of size! 

Before


After

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

L. parahybana female just flipped, I noticed that she's broken a twatting fang as well, both of my Lasiodora girls have done this now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## basin79

The Grym Reaper said:


> L. parahybana female just flipped, I noticed that she's broken a twatting fang as well, both of my Lasiodora girls have done this now.
> 
> View attachment 278633


Fingers crossed it happened a while ago and she gets it back now.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

basin79 said:


> Fingers crossed it happened a while ago and she gets it back now.


I think she did it within the last couple of months but my difficilis did the same and the regenerated one is only marginally smaller than the good one so I'm thinking she should be good provided there are no complications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

The Grym Reaper said:


> I think she did it within the last couple of months but my difficilis did the same and the regenerated one is only marginally smaller than the good one so I'm thinking she should be good provided there are no complications.


Super. Fingers crossed she's "fully armed" in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keke713

Came home from work to a freshly molted Grammostola pulchra. My first molt as a tarantula owner. Super excited!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper

basin79 said:


> Super. Fingers crossed she's "fully armed" in the morning.


Same as with the other girl, new fang that's slightly shorter.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

While it was yesterday, and not today, my B. hamorii was flipped. I had not relized it was that far along in pre-moult, I just noticed when it refused food a few days ago. this was a two-fer week, one of my H. petersii (Asian forest scorpions) moulted the day before. It seems like my tarantulas usually flip prior to me having to go to work, so I never know how it went until I arrive home.

Here is what I came to last night...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## draconisj4

M. robustum, N. tripepii and B. vagans molted in the last couple of days


----------



## z32upgrader

Young male P. irminia is around 3" now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Little female T. gigas just finished


----------



## The Grym Reaper

C. versicolor male, thought it was going to be his ultimate moult but apparently he has one more in him.


----------



## draconisj4

P. auratus sling molted last night


----------



## Little Grey Spider

The love of my life, my first T, my Chaco Golden Knee, my G. pulchripes molted sometime between April and the past two weeks. He came out very leggy and with significant growth. I'm guessing he's penultimate at this point. Molt confirmed male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

My  Pamphobeteus sp Costa has flipped. Squeaky bum time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female P. ornata


----------



## sdsnybny

In the last two days LP female, P. metallica suspect male, A. avicularia female, several L. difficilis slings as well as many B. sabulosum slings.
My LP is gotta be pushing 8" by now, molt is just shy of 7.5"

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Theraphosa stirmi molt confirmed female. Woot woot! Previous molt was 6in, now I'd guess just over 7in.




Cheers,
YellowBrickRoad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

basin79 said:


> My  Pamphobeteus sp Costa has flipped. Squeaky bum time.


Done and dusted. Didn't want to disturb her earlier as she was chewing on her moult. 


It looks like she's got a bald spot. She hasn't. It's just the light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## codicez

Woke up this morning and found my Avic Purpurea freshly molted.

Here a comparison with the Braunshauseni, I got them both as sling but the Braunshauseni it seems bigger and faster growing.





And I actually just came back from work and found my GBB in this " condition "  




Happy day for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Little B. vagans sling.


----------



## z32upgrader

Heteropoda venatoria and the mother of my 35 Neoholothele incei slings molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Caribena versicolor sling molted. Doesn't look like it's grown much, but it looks very blue.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Pamphobeteus antinous female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Element

I got a double whammy today

Euathlus sp. red and Brachypelma Emelia...  both look to be about the same size though sadly(surprise surprise)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FrDoc

C. Versicolor sling watering the new skin from a drop on her web.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Bit of a surprise, my little 1" G. porteri molted today only 2 months after it's last molt. I had it for 6 1/2 months before it's first molt in my care so I really wasn't  expecting it to molt again so soon.



EDIT: It's all the way out now and it looks to have gained a good bit of size, another shocker, lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spidersfrommars

My Caribena versicolor sling also molted today, I knew it was coming because it wasn't eating and its abdomen was huge.  Its been 2 months since its last molt.


----------



## Element

Finally got around to posting my little Emelia.  Gosh these little guys are pretty even at this age!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AntlerAlchemist

My A chalcodes that I suspected was a male molted today.It is a male! I officially named him Ludo

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## AngelDeVille

My 1” Y. sooretama molted on an overnight fedex trip!


----------



## Greasylake

N. chromatus #4 just molted. Looks like I'm in for another round of sling molts soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female P. cambridgei and now adult female C. marshalli.  Marshalli regenerated the leg she lost last time she molted.
Chilobrachys andersoni I bought maybe two weeks ago molted into a mature male.


----------



## BelgianWaffle

Feels crazy saying this since about 4 other people had their C. Versicolor moult today but my Versicolor moulted too... Managed to get a nice pic up-close!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarabyte

Phormic Cancerides and G pulchripes


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Orphnaecus sp "Blue" and T. violaceus sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

P. miranda, P. sazimai, and C. darlingi #2. 
Here is a shot of the darlingi's molt.


----------



## PidderPeets

The smaller of my two N. chromatus molted yesterday. I'm a little bummed because the molt looked pretty male, but it's not the end of the world.

Today, one of my Hapalopus sp. small and one of my P. sazimai molted. Soaking the molts right now so I can attempt to sex them


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria fasciata, ornata and Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola molted


----------



## Thekla

C. elegans sling is moulting right now. 
Homoeomma sp. blue peru has already laid out its moulting mat, C. versicolor is still searching for the best place to moult and T. cyaneolum and B. albo both buried away for moulting. 
Exciting times!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Acanthoscurria geniculata





_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SpiderLaw

Two molts tonight. The GBB I'm spider sitting which I expected, but thought might be a while off, and Timi the timid nhandu chromatus which was a complete surprise.


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> C. elegans sling is moulting right now.
> Homoeomma sp. blue peru has already laid out its moulting mat, C. versicolor is still searching for the best place to moult and T. cyaneolum and B. albo both buried away for moulting.
> Exciting times!


C. elegans has done the deed (can't wait to see her/him out and about ):



And Jack, my H. sp. blue peru, flipped this morning... of course right by the time I had to go to work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrMaxxaM

My C. Versicolor sling molted last night  which is my second molt since i started the hobby of keeping T's so i was quite excited when i saw it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Charles Barkley, my larger N. tripepii, just molted. He was 4 inches, I'm guessing he's 4.5 to 4.75 inches now. He won't stretch out for a proper measurement. No tibial hooks yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

My Nhandu tripepii molted 3 days ago. Enjoy this time lapse and a few slo mo Feedings 




Edit: just realized I completed screwed up the audio on this video and it sounds like kaka. Awesome . Fixed it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Bumba cabocla_ sling molted today. I went to put food at the entrance of its burrow, but it seemed sealed off. I looked under the bottom of the container (that's the best viewing angle), and there is a bigger sling with white fangs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Pachistopelma bromelicola juvenile moulted today for the 1st time in almost a year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88

Not today, but over vacation the following molted:

G. porteri (expected yet unexpected)

Large female P. cancerides (very unexpected)

P. muticus 

Waiting on:

Male B. emilia (could mature)

Female Nicaraguan B. albopilosum 

Nicaraguan B. albopilosum sling 2/2

Both G. grossa slings

A. moderatum 

Possibly in premolt: 

E. campestratus female

P. cambridgei 

P. atrichromatus


----------



## z32upgrader

C. versicolor sling #1 molted


----------



## Jerry

b vagans finally she's still soft

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Element

Avicularia Sp Boa Vista molted today! I’m really interested to see this little one grow up because I can’t find any pictures of them as adults! So far they are really pretty!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

First 2 of 32 incei babies molted  to 3i today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

I came home and my P. regalis has molted. Holy crap! It easily doubled in size  two molts in a week hooooey!


----------



## Arachnophoric

Female B. vagans finally molted for me! Sitting around 3" now.

Before












Molt Booty



__ Arachnophoric
__ Jun 26, 2018
__ 2
__
brachypelma
brachypelma vagans
mexican redrump tarantula
pre-molt
vagans




						My girl Red Sonja is finally in premolt. Can't wait to see her without the big ol bald spot...
					



After












New Clothes



__ Arachnophoric
__ Jun 30, 2018
__
brachypelma
brachypelma vagans
mexican redrump tarantula
vagans




						Female B. vagans, fresh out of molt.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

My Poecilotheria ornata sling has moulted again. Truly awful pic but it's better than a kick in the teeth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pennywise

I don't like when they turn out a bit blurry but here is the
second molt of this little gem. It's so refreshing when they
are very active in their tiny space! Nhandu Chromatus sling
just under 2".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea B

My C.versi finally molted again.  It's getting some adult colors going on.  Wish i could sex the little beastie. It's a little over 2 inches DLS.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus molted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

z32upgrader said:


> Adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus molted.
> View attachment 279585


Very recent arrival/rehouse?


----------



## z32upgrader

basin79 said:


> Very recent arrival/rehouse?


Yes, I bought her just a couple weeks ago. She never webbed anything in her new enclosure since I now know she was in premolt.  That's all about to change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

z32upgrader said:


> Yes, I bought her just a couple weeks ago. She never webbed anything in her new enclosure since I now know she was in premolt.  That's all about to change.


DEFINITELY. You're in a right treat.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Suspect male _P. metallica_ juvenile moulted today.  Quite the size increase!  He's in need of a new home now.


----------



## AngelDeVille

B. albopilosum finally molted today, I think she was in premolt  for a month.


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma sp. "Black" #1 molted.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Element

I got a bit of a shocker today.  My B albopilosum and B. Hamorii Molted again!  The B Hamorii’s last molt was 5/18/18 at about an inch and now it’s about 1 1/4 -1 1/2.  It better slow down or I’m gonna buy another just on principle of suspecting male.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female B. auratum had a flawless molt.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JoshDM020

Geniculata



__ JoshDM020
__ Jul 2, 2018
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
female
geniculata
whitebanded tarantula




						New molt sexed female picked up from an awesome shop in texas. Molted on the way home. Got my...
					



 This girls a double whammy! New addition AND molted on the way home.
(Enclosure is temporary. Waiting on her to harden up.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

Basically every single one of my Ts molted this week except for my Pink Toe and my Chilean Rose, who I believe is getting ready (the last molt was September and it's acting molty).  Even my little P. regius molted this week, which shocked the hell out of me.  I thought she was already mature, but now she is HUGE.

I've had Ts for over two years now and this weird EVERYBODY MOLTS! phenomena still kind of freaks me out.  What causes this, just temperature and humidity changes?


----------



## JoshDM020

CommanderBacon said:


> What causes this, just temperature and humidity changes?


Mostly temperature, i think, but yep.


----------



## Keke713

*Woke up to a very special surprise today! A. avic molted. Had no idea he was even in premolt. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Bunch of N. incei slings molted to 3i and my suspect female A. brocklehursti sling molted.


----------



## Sinned

I dislike warm weather/summer ... but my pets are making me look out for it more 

One of my Phormictopus slings that been hiding for a while pops up ... sporting some new colors and size. 

Then my B. vagans finally pops up also from her hide after 2+ bloody months. She probably is the oldest/largest T I got and when she decided to go underground she had a good reason, very large abdomen. She had 0 reasons to put herself in any risk at all and could just chill in her cave for a few months. *Cartman voice.. Screw you guys, I'm going home...*

My A.genic is always in the open and my wife and daughter adore her .. she probably noticed people looking at another enclosure... immediately decided that this unacceptable and started molting on the spot. Not needed, I know, but I can verify, A. genic just eat and eat till the last moment, she had a feeder like 1-2 weeks ago. Or she is hiding bodies in her burrow to keep up appearances.

Then hell froze over... one of my G. pulchra slings molting again. Summer is growing on me...


----------



## ShyDragoness

Avicularia sp peru purple had a stuck molt  Managed to get it off and hoping that it makes it

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Sinned

Hoping it makes it... molting is always a mixed bag for me ... fun and exciting but also lost slings to it. But the one time I did remove a stuck molt, it made it. "Funny" enough, it was from my Avicularia sp peru purple ... she(well "it") did end up with a funny looking leg, but she(it) still hasn't amputated it.

If it works, it .. works?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvie male Phormictopus cancerides, and a half-dozen N. incei slings.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Woke up to see my new _C. versicolor _sling, Star Platinum, gave me a molt for this Independence Day. Nearly an inch in DLS now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma iodius sling molted


----------



## Greasylake

Nhandu chromatus #1 molted while I was away at the movies.


----------



## tewebag

Been a month so they are molting again. 
1.5 inch Ephebopus murinus molted and lost another leg (came to me as a 3/4" missing one, hopefully the previous missing one has grown back this round. Impressive growth between molts last round, hoping the same again. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maybe 3/4" Lasiodora difficilis also molted today, seems to be pushing 1" or more now since it was nice enough to molt in the open.


----------



## Little Grey Spider

C. versicolor molted. Been in hiding for months. Came out for a long drink today. Molt confirmed female. Molt measured 3.5 inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StampFan

Busy 2 weeks of molts!  1) Euathlus parvulus 2) Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina 3) Caribena versicolor 4) L.P. #2 5) Phormictopus sp. green 6) Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia 7) Pamphobeteus sp. machalla


----------



## z32upgrader

Again, mated female P. regalis.  I hate her all over again right now.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ungoliant

z32upgrader said:


> Again, mated female P. regalis.  I hate her all over again right now.


"That's a nice sac you're expecting to sell. It would be a shame if I molted right now."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johnny quango

My Psalmopoeus cambridgei juvenile moulted today and it's now officially a she

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ic32k

Today when wake up I noticed that 'Ella' (my p.murinus) molted for first time since arrived home almost a month ago...


I will attach one picture of his/her new body when come out of his hide


----------



## z32upgrader

All of my N. incei slings, except for one little slacker, have molted to 3i now.


----------



## Nightstalker47

My female P.antinous has _finally _molted after many months in pre molt. 


Ill get some better pics once shes hardened.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

C. fimbriatus sling is currently on its back.


----------



## scott308

Caribena versicolor


----------



## DanBsTs

My C. darlingi molted while I was work today  I was hoping it could wait until I could get a timelapse of it for my YouTube channel but spooders don’t wait. c'est la vie


----------



## z32upgrader

Pelinobius muticus sling.  Didn't grow at all of course. That's just fine cuz, it's a girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrMaxxaM

My B. Hamorii #1 molted this morning, which is the 4th molt since i got in the hobby 
and my B. albopilosum molted earlier this week too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

The first of my 3 _Nhandu coloratovillosus_ males matured today. Around 5" in legspan. One of the others is definitely penultimate and the last is maybe 2 molts away. Too bad I don't have a female because all 3 are just going to go to waste.


----------



## Minty

_Lapropelma violaceopes
_
Molted and confirmed as a female! YYYYEESSSSSSS!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AngelDeVille

T. stirmi molted last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

A. geniculata just finished and flipped back over

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Knickerbocker225

My C. Versicolor surprised molted on me this morning, she was 2cm haven't gotten a chance to measure her again after yet

Reactions: Coffee 1


----------



## dmac

T. stirmi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AngelDeVille

dmac said:


> T. stirmi
> View attachment 280205


Very nice, this is the first molt on mine where the knee stripes stand out.  Not just a brown fuzzy spider anymore!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

AngelDeVille said:


> Very nice, this is the first molt on mine where the knee stripes stand out.  Not just a brown fuzzy spider anymore!


Sweet! Yeah, the stripes look really nice!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Element

Had a pretty good night as far as the molts go.

Grammostola Pulchripes is about an inch now after starting at 1/4” in my care in January
I had two Psalmopoeus Cambridgei(s) molt last night as well!!!  One’s a sling about 1/2 -3/4” after it molted it’s now about an inch and the other is about a 3” juvie that may be around 3 1/2 - 4” now!  It’s hard to see through it’s webbing.  It’s truly amazing how much size Psalmopoeus species put on in their molts.  I’ve been waiting for this Juvie to mature before moving into Pokies so it’s a big stepping stone for me when it molts!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

O. aureotibialis 

Maybe it'll actually chuck a relatively intact moult out so I can sex it (one can dream).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My G grossa moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

L. klugi sling and Sericopelma sp Azuero Panama juvenile molted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Mr Blue Berry has a new suit! 

Just came home to a very freshly moulted C. versicolor.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## nicodimus22

P. atrichomatus sling molted last night...haven't been able to get a DLS measurement yet...guessing between 2.5-3 inches. I posted the molt in the sexing gallery, hopefully some more people can weigh in on it.


----------



## z32upgrader

Selenocosmia peerboomi sling yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

My female G. pulchripes molted earlier today. I always feel like a terrible person when they scrunch up to literally as small as they can possibly be, but I wanted that molt

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## AngelDeVille

G. pulchripes molted today, and maybe she is big enough to re-confirm sex but I’ll check next time. She may be close to 3” now.

A. geniculata has also molted again! June 13 was the last one!  She just flipped back over minutes ago so I can’t tell yet how much she grew. I’m betting on around 1.5”

I show the molts off quickly to the family, and re-caution about ultra-cootie hairs and then flush them....  I’m following the thread on microscopes, so I may get one just for education porpoises.

Dooooood!

G. pulchra has almost finished molting just 4 hours after I posted about the other two!

She was just tooling about when I last looked at her!

That’s three today!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Little slacker N. incei finally molted to 3i.


----------



## DanBsTs

My P. irminia sling molted sometime within the last 6 days. I noticed yesterday it was bigger than I remember and it brought out its molt today so... who knows lol


----------



## Thekla

Today my C. ritae sling moulted for the 3rd time in as many months since I got it. (S)he is fast... unlike other Ts in my care (yeah, I'm looking at you, Homoeomma sp. fire ).

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## FraddyCat

I have a question. My tarantula Phormictopus cancerides was out this morning and I decided to throw a meal worm in to see if it was hungry as its been about a week or so since I last fed. It didnt jump on it right away and didnt retreat either. I decided to remove the meal worm and as I did so it struck the tongs. I arrived home later to find it on its back in molt! Did I cause any unnecessary stress or harmful stress by making this rookie amateur mistake earlier? I feel horrible I wasnt paying close enough attention to detail. Mine doesnt have a shiny hiny and usually barricades itself so I was surprised to find it like this. Please tell me these guys are hardy animals and everything is fine as Im sitting here concerned! ohhh man Im way too concerned about my animals! lol


----------



## Jerry

P Metallica molted for the first time in my care confirmed she is in fact a female and snuck a peak at her new clothes the brightness of the blue is amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

A. avicularia, now about 4"
P. murinus, now about 2.5"
P. sazimai, now about 1.25"


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Cyriocosmus sellatus moulted this morning and now my B albiceps slings got in on the act also


----------



## basin79

My Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli lass snuck in a moult. Much prefer it like this. No squeaky bum time just a nice surprise.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

2nd C. versicolor finally molted, eleven days after its sibling.


----------



## Greasylake

After hiding for many weeks my P. irminia has left me a molt in its water dish. I haven't seen it yet but I'm willing to bet it's time for a rehouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider

P. metallica surprised me with a molt today! It only molted a month ago so it was very unexpected.


----------



## AngelDeVille

C. cyaneopubescens molted too!


----------



## dangerforceidle

My wee _K. brunnipes_ is now less wee.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FraddyCat

Fewwwww! molted yesterday! And I must say. Is it me or did someones legs get longer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

A. ezendami


----------



## DanBsTs

Agh  I’m pretty sure my T. plumipes female molted but I’m not too sure. My only view point is a tiny window into her burrow and it looks like there is an exuvia but I’m not sure! Come out already!


----------



## Stormsky

This mini Euathlus sp. red ate my speck!
Actually my sling molted recently and finally earned its "sp. red" title after gaining the patch!













This mini Euathlus sp. Red ate my speck!



__ Stormsky
__ Jul 13, 2018
__ 7
__
euathlus
euathlus sp. "red"
sp. "red"




						Actually it molted this week and finally got its red patch, now it's starting to look like a sp...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

My _Theraphosa stirmi_ sling is moulting as I upload this. First time I’ve actually seen a tarantula flip over. It’s been on its back wriggling around for about 4 hours now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrMaxxaM

the other Nhandu Chromatus sling finally molted too! after having a shiny butt for a while


----------



## basin79

mmcg said:


> View attachment 280890
> 
> My _Theraphosa stirmi_ sling is moulting as I upload this. First time I’ve actually seen a tarantula flip over. It’s been on its back wriggling around for about 4 hours now.


Is it just the angle or has the little one buried itself?

Aye, I know. But my Caribena versicolor lass moulted outside her cork bark in her new massive hammock.


Now my Cyriopagopus sp Hati Haiti hooked onto her web before a moult BUT let go. However this lass didn't and actually moulted above the "floor". She was in the air when her carapace popped. She then slid out as normal. Her moving NOT the moult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

A variegata..


----------



## Minty

basin79 said:


> Is it just the angle or has the little one buried itself?


It’s ended up slightly buried, but I don’t want to disturb it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

H Mac sub adult  getting adult colors!!

& c darlingi sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane

Pretty sure my P. subfusca didn't molt today, but it brought the molt out today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

My OBT molted sometime in the last 2 weeks, it was out this evening much bigger and much more orange. To say they grow fast is a major understatement. It's gone from something I almost couldn't see to 2.5 inches in the 7 months I've had it. One more molt and it will be rehoused into it's permanent home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

_B. emilia _and _N. incei _(olive) just molted.


----------



## Killertut

My GBB and my A.musculosa have molted and graced me with their presence.
my P.fasciata has gone into hiding and is probably molting or close to it (otherwise she is always outside)


----------



## Element

The P Muticus sling molted today! I can’t even tell if it’s grown. It still appears to be the same size with a slightly smaller abdomen.  Whew this one makes molasses (aka the B Hamorii) look fast.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female B. boehmei molted early this morning.


----------



## sdeveikis

my p. cambridgei and n. chromatus a couple days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

LP and N. chromatus slings molted in the last couple of days


----------



## MrMaxxaM

My GBB sling is molting while i type this  which means, i guessed it right it was in premolt past week + first time i can see a full molting progress


----------



## johnny quango

My N incei juvenile moulted today


----------



## z32upgrader

Little OBT sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Torech Ungol

Lolth, my Euathlus sp. red sling, molted a few days back! She had a pretty significant increase in size, too. Granted, that only means she went from about 0.4" to about 0.6", but still. It's her (the sex is just wishful thinking) first molt in my care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Little Grey Spider

My baby H. pulchripes. Came down and he was like this..... First time molting in plain sight. He's out now and stretching. Gonna try and sex it. Hoping for a female. Fingers crossed. I really love this little one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

The largest of my 3 _G. pulchra _slings

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Thekla

My subadult/adult (?) female D. diamantinensis moulted today (of course while I was at work ). No picture because she's such a pet web, I can hardly see her myself.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Lovely little P. cambridgei surprised me; glanced at him being miserable in heavy premolt, and in the span of half an hour while I was occupied with other things the booger flipped and molted entirely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. ockerti - Confirmed female.

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/G. pulchra/B. hamorii/L. difficilis
A. seemanni/T. gigas/P. victorii/P. pulcher
P. subfusca/N. chromatus/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes
P. metallica/P. sazimai/T. cyaneolum/P. muticus (possibly, such a poor eater it's hard to tell)
T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

I caught my C. fimbriatus molting with time lapse. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My Avicularia metallica surprised me with a moult today


----------



## Taranchura

Brachypelma Boehmei sling molted today, starts showing really, really awesome colorations.
Still waiting for my K. Brunnipes and P. Metallica sling.


----------



## MrMaxxaM

B. Boehmei and B. Klaasi sling both molted today, was a nice homecoming from work.


----------



## nicodimus22

My B. auratum molted, and it's now 1 and 1/2 inches. You can already see the bright red knees! I'll try to get some photos soon. I'll be moving before too long, so I'll make sure to get it done before all that starts.


----------



## z32upgrader

OBT slings #2 and #3 molted yesterday.


----------



## tewebag

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted again after having just molted a month ago, hoping to be able to sex it with this molt since it destoryed the last and all previous were too small. Also due for it to receive a rehouse once it is ready.


----------



## buzz182

B._albopilosum _sling moulted this am, just starting stretching out just now.


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogyrus darlingi molted.  It's a girl! So happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Another OBT molted. It’s male.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

A. seemanni 
P. metallica

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/G. pulchra/B. hamorii/L. difficilis
T. gigas/P. victori/P. pulcher/P. subfusca
N. chromatus/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai
T. cyaneolum/P. muticus (possibly, such a poor eater it's hard to tell)/T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'/A. chacoana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lazarus

Lots of molts this week, mostly slings
B. emilia


C. cyaneopubescens
2/3 Thrixopelma sp. blue, the third one is in heavy premolt


T. stirmi
C. darlingi
Phormictopus auratus
P. sazimai, a tiny sling and my juvie male both molted


A. seemanni
B. albopilosum


----------



## FrDoc

No matter how well you try to raise them, some of them still leave their dirty clothes just lying around for you to pick up.

_P. villosus _(black) scorpling

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stevecooperwa

I have a B Vagan getting ready to molt, It decided to seal off its hide and its been like that for a couple of days.   Ill get pictures when it decides to come out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/G. pulchra/B. hamorii/L. difficilis
T. gigas/P. victori/P. pulcher/P. subfusca
N. chromatus/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai
T. cyaneolum/P. muticus (possibly, such a poor eater it's hard to tell)/A. chacoana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

She didn’t Molt today but I saw my T. plumipes out and about for the first time since she molted. She.Is.A.Stunner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling and juvenile female Heteroscodra maculata molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darktiger432

Day before this was posted my ybyrapora sooretama molted, after that my M.Balfori,  A. Mettalica(its finally getting its black),  P. Sazimai,  B. Vegan, Pamphobeteus sp, waiting for my Ch. cyaneopubescens. She should be next and soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Although my B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby form) moulted not today but rather at some point in the last couple weeks, (s)he surfaced today after having lived 5 weeks in a sealed off burrow. Looking lovely!  













Freshly moulted B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby form)



__ Thekla
__ Jul 21, 2018
__ 1
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
honduran
juvenile




						My now approx. 3 1/2 inch juvie surfaced today after buried away for 5 weeks. Looking rather...
					




Still unsexed though, because (s)he refuses to bring me the moults. They must be piling up in her/his burrow given that this was the 3rd moult in that burrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dave1981

My unsexed Chilobrachys hunani juvenile has just molted today. Luckily the shed was right by her burrow entrance. Looks like we have a female.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Little Grey Spider

A concerning one. My Avic avic female molted on the bottom of her enclosure hanging off the cork bark. She never webbed at all. Hoping she recovers nicely regardless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## AngelDeVille

N. tripepii today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

P. murinus  molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DagmarV

H. sp Columbus "Punkin'" juvie 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 suprise molted this morning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

N. chromatus

Edit: P. victori decided to get in on the action too.

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/G. pulchra/B. hamorii/L. difficilis
T. gigas/G. sp. 'Concepcion'/P. pulcher/P. subfusca
T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/T. cyaneolum
P. muticus (possibly, such a poor eater it's hard to tell)/A. chacoana


----------



## Little Grey Spider

She seems to be recovering well thank heavens!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

Dr evil my permanently angry Crypsidromus puriscal moulted today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dave1981

Caught one of my P.regalis slings today chilling in his hammock awaiting a molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My G. pulchra finally decided to moult after what seems like an eternity and a half.

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/B. hamorii/L. difficilis/T. gigas
G. sp. 'Concepcion'/P. pulcher/P. subfusca/T. stirmi
A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/T. cyaneolum/P. muticus
A. chacoana


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. cyaneolum

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/B. hamorii/L. difficilis/T. gigas
G. sp. 'Concepcion'/P. pulcher/P. subfusca/T. stirmi
A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/A. chacoana/P. muticus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Away with work but wife sent me this photo of my freshly moulted _Brachypelma albopilosum _ named Big Bertha.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Surprise molt from my sub adult female Brachypelma vagans.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. gigas (suspect male)

Edit: P. muticus sling decided to change clothes as well.

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/B. hamorii/L. difficilis/T. sp. 'Panama'
G. sp. 'Concepcion'/P. pulcher/P. subfusca/T. stirmi
A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/A. chacoana/B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby)


----------



## draconisj4

LP molted this morning, looks male from the molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waylon

My baby sling nhandu chromatus molted today. Was around half inch. Can’t wait to see him once he come out of his hole


----------



## johnny quango

My Eupalaestrus weijenberghi moulted today for the 1st time in a year

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. hamorii just flipped.



Waiting on:

B. albiceps/L. difficilis/T. sp. 'Panama'/G. sp. 'Concepcion'
P. pulcher/P. subfusca/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes
P. sazimai/A. chacoana/B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

My 4" male _Psalmopoeus cambridgei _and 3.5 female _Lasiodora parahybana_ both molted, lost my phone so no pics unfortunately. P.cams starting to get some good size on him. Other female L.p should be flipping any day too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

The Grym Reaper said:


> B. hamorii just flipped.


Is that the psycho hamorii?


----------



## draconisj4

T. ockerti sling  and H. sanguiniceps juvenile molted sometime in the last couple days. C. fimbriatus, C. marshalli, E. murinus , P. cancerides and B. albiceps all in premolt. Time to find bigger enclosures again.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Ungoliant said:


> Is that the psycho hamorii?


I only have one hamorii and she's a little unhinged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

Turns out my juvenile B auratum wanted a new suit also, i think directly after a moult they're one of the most beautiful brachys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## nicodimus22

Triple-header!

B. klaasi #2 (unsexed sling)
N. tripepii #2 (Moose)
B. emilia #2 (unsexed sling)


----------



## scott308

Grammostola pulchra
Neoholothele incei (gold)


----------



## Greasylake

My new P. striata just finished molting. Hopefully it'll actually eat for me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

P. metallica molted a couple of days ago (missing 8th leg finally showing now) - was about 2.5" prior to molting
B. albopilosum Nicaragua molted a couple of days ago - was about 4.5" prior to molting
G. pulchra molted - was about 5" prior to molting
Couple of H. venatorias molted - both are now about 3" legspan
Still in premolt: A. chalcodes, A. steindachneri


----------



## DagmarV

My Nhandu chromatus molted today while I was hiking! I think this officially graduates it from sling to juvie?! You can start to see its white stripey knees! :>

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Augacephalus ezendami_ sling (from @cold blood) has molted some time this week. It doubled in size to 1".













Augacephalus ezendami Sling (1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 27, 2018
__
augacephalus
augacephalus ezendami
ceratogyrus ezendami
ezendami
sling




						It doubled in size when it molted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Malo

My 1/4" A.genic just molted finally. Doesn't seem to have gained much size.


----------



## WolfSoon

One of my Euathlus sp Red slings molted after 5 months, and my young female A. avicularia had her first molt under my care. 

Over half of the spood squad has molted this month and many more are in premolt. Tis the season!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tewebag

Nhandu chromatus molted a couple days ago and finally drug it out today. This molt was finally going to be large enough to sex but it compelty destoryed it to spite me.  Have not seen it yet to get a true size but guessing around 2 1/4" dls now

Brachypelma boehmei is currently molting this moment, still too small to sex. Might reach 1" dls with this molt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

H. sp Colombia large juvenile molted overnight. Always a bit of a surprise with this one, it always eats right up to a couple days before molting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

My slings had a molting party; H. gigas, P. cambridgei, and both P. ecclesiasticus have all molted in the last week!

X. immanis in heavy premolt, and thinking my P. reduncus and GBB will be following.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waylon

My first T my GBB ( have since bought two more) has molted. My N. Chromatus molted a couple days ago to. You can definally see a noticeable difference!!


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma klaasi sling moulted today


----------



## Killertut

nearly half of my brachypelmas molted thanks to the heat wave in europe. also a L. parahybana female (catched up in size to my other one) and a P. fasciata female.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

L. difficilis flipped



Waiting on:

B. albiceps/B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby)/T. sp. 'Panama'/G. sp. 'Concepcion'
P. pulcher/P. subfusca/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/A. chacoana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Update: N. incei NCF gave me a molt and is looking big enough to sex - gonna try and fish it out when I get home since the T needs a rehouse now anyway. If it's male I'll bet it's penultimate at this size, but I'll be happy regardless if it's male or female, since I have a young adult female GCF that's looking like she's about to drop a molt soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Went out for the day, to return home to my L. parahybana sling having completed a molt. Rough estimate was it was below 1", and new rough estimate is over 1" so decent growth with this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Squirt (Psalmopoeus cambridgei from @cold blood) molted today.

She started in a goofy position where she was reclining against her silk and eventually shifted into a more typical position on her back.


She was already 5", so I am looking forward to seeing how big (and green) she is now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Cake 1


----------



## cold blood

Ungoliant said:


> Squirt (Psalmopoeus cambridgei from @cold blood) molted today.
> 
> She started in a goofy position where she was reclining against her silk and eventually shifted into a more typical position on her back.
> 
> 
> She was already 5", so I am looking forward to seeing how big (and green) she is now.


Well that runt has certainly caught her siblings....should be mature for sure now.


----------



## Ungoliant

cold blood said:


> Well that runt has certainly caught her siblings....should be mature for sure now.


I'll try to get the molt from her to see if things look sclerotized.


----------



## cold blood

Ungoliant said:


> I'll try to get the molt from her to see if things look sclerotized.


it will be


----------



## DagmarV

draconisj4 said:


> H. sp Colombia large juvenile molted overnight. Always a bit of a surprise with this one, it always eats right up to a couple days before molting.
> View attachment 282289


Right?? Its hard for me to tell when mine is in premolt until it refuses food, then supriiiiise! I end up with a molt within a couple days. They're so sooooo beautiful when they're freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

The Grym Reaper said:


> L. difficilis flipped
> View attachment 282340
> 
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> B. albiceps/B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby)/T. sp. 'Panama'/G. sp. 'Concepcion'
> P. pulcher/P. subfusca/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/A. chacoana


Update on Sheeva: Out in one piece, exuvia measured 6.5".

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

1" B. albiceps just finished up and adding D. pentaloris to my premolt list.

EDIT: C. fimbriatus also molted this morning. One more molt and it will be time to rehouse.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. subfusca LL male, now a mature male, moult measured in at 5".

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby)/T. sp. 'Panama'/G. sp. 'Concepcion'
P. pulcher/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/A. chacoana


----------



## Arachnophoric

A molt over a year in the making - I don't have exact dates, but iirc the last time this T molted was June of 2017.













Finally!



__ Arachnophoric
__ Jul 29, 2018
__ 8
__
brazilian black tarantula
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
pre-molt
pulchra
sling




						A rare sight for you all; G. pulchra in premolt! This T hasn't molted in over a year. Freja...
					




Came home to see she was finally in premolt...













A Few Hours Later



__ Arachnophoric
__ Jul 29, 2018
__
brazilian black tarantula
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
pulchra




						I don't even think she put on half an inch, but it's still a victory none the less! Freja...
					




Woke up to see she was done making me wait and molted. I don't think she even put on half an inch, sitting somewhere between 1.25-1.5" now. 

Unsexed (hoping female since my other two look male) G. pulchra.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ryunss

P. metallica sling after 5 months!!  Hadn't eaten for over 3 of them..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

Little _B. hamorii _molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## buzz182

N. _chromatus. _Surprised me moulting while I was at work looks like a completely different spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Came home me to a surprise moult from my _C cyanepubescens _. My first T.


My _Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue _ also moulted, as I can see the moult in the burrow, but she hasn’t emerged from it yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

Came home from work to find a freshly molted I. hirsutum, this one wasn't even on my premolt list having just eaten 2 days ago.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## SDCustom78

Just finished with its molt. C. versicolor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## codicez

Just back from Holiday and found out that my C.Versicolor molted!







I also rehouse her.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## scott308

P. irminia
M. balfouri


----------



## arachnidgill

Avic avic. Finally got to see some webbing, was its first molt in this enclosure.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper

H. maculata female.

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby)/T. sp. 'Panama'/G. sp. 'Concepcion'
P. pulcher/T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/A. chacoana/L. nigerrimum/A. minatrix/G. iheringi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

Even us people keeping T's for a while longer already sometimes experience bad days - and losses.

Yesterday my Tapinauchineus violaceus female attempted to molt - she didn't make it. Checking on her some 6 hours later, I found her with a burst abdomen, her legs barely out of the old exoskeleton. RIP beautiful girl, you'll be missed! Goes to show that it is out of your hands sometimes.

On the upside, my AF B. auratum and one of my E. sp. "red" molted too - and both just fine. Even Phaedra decided to grace me with her presence last night after molting. First time in over 6 months that I saw her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 4


----------



## JoshDM020

Ive had a few molts over the last month or so.
P. cambridgei 













Cambridgei



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 2, 2018
__
cambridgei
exuviae
molt
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula




						Molted recently. I was unable to retrieve the exuvia. Sure is pretty, though.
					



B. albiceps 













Albiceps



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 2, 2018
__ 7
__
albiceps
aphonopelma albiceps
brachypelma
brachypelma albiceps
brachypelmides albiceps
brachypelmides ruhnaui
mexican golden red rump tarantula




						This one is proving to be difficult to work with. Always shreds its molts and is weirdly skittish.
					



Mystery brachy male 













Pretty mystery brachy



__ JoshDM020
__ Aug 2, 2018
__ 12
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula




						Got this guy at petco. They had it labled as a $30 pink toe. Heavy premolt. Crickets everywhere...
					



And my B. boehmei molted last night. Hoping to sex the molt, but i saw him "chewing" it so who knows.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## dmac

Chilobrachys fimbriatus sling



Big girl, Grammostola porteri



And recently, my Brachypelma boehmei



Waiting on my Nhandu chromatus.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johnny quango

A surprise moult from my Aphonopelma sp montane sling this morning and it's still only 1.5cm.


----------



## draconisj4

C. marshalli  was on it's back when I had to leave for work so I've been a nervous wreck all day, so relieved to see it went well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Beer 1


----------



## buzz182

D._pentaloris _just pushed her old jacket out of their hide 2nd molt in 9 weeks. Thankfully I'm past the stage of worrying when I haven't seen her for a few days. 
Four molts from three T's since I got back into the hobby with no issues makes me feel a little less nervous.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Harpactira pulchripes_ moulted today (or yesterday).  It was his ultimate moult and he is now mature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AngelDeVille

P. muticus molted today, still sub, maybe barely over 1”

 Possibly my Y. sooretama, heavy webbing in her vial so it’s hard to tell if it is a bolus, but she looks much larger from 1/2” to 3/4”.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

G. sp. 'Concepcion', fairly sure it's male.

Edit: A. chacoana decided to get in on the action too

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/B. albopilosum (Honduran/Hobby)/T. sp. 'Panama'/P. pulcher
T. stirmi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/L. nigerrimum/A. minatrix/G. iheringi


----------



## Minty

Just as I was leaving the house, saw that my _Brachypelma emilia_ had moulted. Wasn’t even expecting it!

Reactions: Like 16 | Love 2


----------



## dmac

mmcg said:


> View attachment 282887
> 
> Just as I was leaving the house, saw that my _Brachypelma emilia_ had moulted. Wasn’t even expecting it!


Can't wait till my tiny sling looks like that! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

Nhandu chromatus! One of my favorites (Well, they're all my favorites lol)!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Kitana decided to change clothes after rocking the same suit for about 18 months, moult measured 4.5".






Waiting on:

B. albiceps//T. sp. 'Panama'/P. pulcher/T. stirmi
A. chalcodes/P. sazimai/L. nigerrimum/A. minatrix/G. iheringi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## draconisj4

Another unexpected molt, juvenile B. cabocla....no wonder it was so upset when I tried to feed it yesterday, flicking hairs like crazy at it's unwanted meal. I took the roach out almost immediately, good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

mmcg said:


> View attachment 282887
> 
> Just as I was leaving the house, saw that my _Brachypelma emilia_ had moulted. Wasn’t even expecting it!


Gorgeous!!   That pic made me extra glad I got a freebie B. emilia sling with my last order.  It's currently in premolt but it's gonna be a while before it's anything like yours- it's a little barely 1/2" sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

aphono said:


> Gorgeous!!   That pic made me extra glad I got a freebie B. emilia sling with my last order.  It's currently in premolt but it's gonna be a while before it's anything like yours- it's a little barely 1/2" sling.


Yeah, it wasn’t a species originally on my wish list, but the store I was in had her as a confirmed female for £35, so I couldn’t resist. Glad I got her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono

mmcg said:


> Yeah, it wasn’t a species originally on my wish list, but the store I was in had her as a confirmed female for £35, so I couldn’t resist. Glad I got her.


Wow great deal! She's absolutely worth it.

to keep on topic-  P. cambridgei actively molting right now.


----------



## lostbrane

A. chalcodes is in process. I am excited.


And done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

mmcg said:


> Just as I was leaving the house, saw that my _Brachypelma emilia_ had moulted. Wasn’t even expecting it!


She's a looker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland

Rehoused 2 tarantulas today and was about to rehoused my Pumpkin Patch small, but felt lazy and didn't. Glad I didn't cause I went in there tonight and it is molting! Just dumb luck that I didn't I guess..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma emilia male matured today. This was the one that got me back into the hobby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

Had a few moults while I was on vacation:

- T. cyaneolum
- N. inceii (gold)
- GBB
- B. albopilosum (Nicaragua)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty

My _*Pterinochilus murinus *_moulted. Haven’t seen her come out of her hide yet.


----------



## Misty Day

Adult females P.cambridgei and P.metallica both did their yearly molts sometime in the past 3 days. P.cam looks to be pushing 7" while P.met still looks around 6.5", but her carapace got noticeably bigger.


----------



## ic32k

Just moulted P.murinus 'Ella' , the last time exactly one month ago doubled his size (from 2.5cm to 5cm), this time didn´t see yet but looking through the web looks amazing. This noon I said to my wife: I think 'Ella' is about to moult because is in the ground, but nah is impossible not a month has passed yet, and half an hour ago I went to check the B. hamorii 'Roja' that molted this friday and saw 'Ella' upside down  Now is walking over the moult ( I don't know how to get it out of the enclosure to preserve it with the previous one...)
P.D There are relationship with the time between molts and the sex?


----------



## PidderPeets

My adult female A. avic just went exactly three hundred and sixty four days since her last molt in my care to molt again. She’s gotten over being well behaved after I rescued her to letting her true troll colors shine through.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

It actually happened! I can't believe it! :wideyed: My 1" Homoeomma sp. fire sling just moulted! After nine months in my care and 141 days of fasting... finally! 




It actually surprised me. I mean it looked a bit darker when I came back home from vacation yesterday, but I guess, I just got used to its fat booty and not-eating attitude. So, when I just checked the enclosures and saw my little beauty, it left me speechless... and a tiny bit upset, because it gave me no indication whatsoever it was gonna moult. 
Aaaaanyway.... for now, I'm just happy it did finally moult and looks well and healthy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

PidderPeets said:


> My adult female A. avic just went exactly three hundred and sixty four days since her last molt in my care to molt again. She’s gotten over being well behaved after I rescued her to letting her true troll colors shine through.


One thing Avic owners know is that Avics do what they want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

G. iheringi just finished moulting and my T. stirmi just flipped.

Edit: P. pulcher male hooked out as well.

Waiting on:

B. albiceps//T. sp. 'Panama'/A. chalcodes/E. rufescens/P. sazimai/L. nigerrimum/A. minatrix


----------



## PidderPeets

Ungoliant said:


> One thing Avic owners know is that Avics do what they want.


And the worst part is that I can't even really be mad because she's such a finicky eater and they get so scraggly and pathetic looking during premolt that I'm just happy she's not dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

After waiting 37 months for a moult the jewel in my collection as finally admitted defeat and change her clothes and here she is

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4


----------



## JoshDM020

Ungoliant said:


> One thing Avic owners know is that Avics do what they want.


The cats of the tarantula world


----------



## sdsnybny

T. violaceus, and I. zorodes females molted in the last 2 days


----------



## aphono

aphono said:


> P. cambridgei actively molting right now.


Update- massive increase in DLS, what a magnificent beast!   Turns out to be HIS(previously sex unknown) mature molt.  Got him as 1" sling last July & he became one of my favorites. Feeling a little .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

H. maculata sling molted probably yesterday but first time seeing it in it’s new clothes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And P. vittata finally brought out the molt I was suspecting it was hiding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Another G. pulchra molted for me; 2 down, 1 to go! 

Along with that, my Chilobrachys sp. Cambodia Blue, P. irminia, C. versicolor, and my GBB have all molted for me in the last few days. 













True Colors.



__ Arachnophoric
__ Aug 5, 2018
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula




						Artorias really put on some size this molt, and is finally looking like an adult GBB. She'll be...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

B. albopilosum #4, turned out to be male. I've named him Arnold Schwarzelegger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## volcanopele

All the Pokies!  Okay, not all of them, but several have molted on me in the last week include my new ornata sling, my juvie regalis (well, molting, it is molting right now), my female miranda, and my female metallica.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

C. versicolor and P. irminia slings for me, and tiny H. sp. Fire sling for my girlfriend.


----------



## Ungoliant

nicodimus22 said:


> B. albopilosum #4, turned out to be male. I've named him Arnold Schwarzelegger.


Backstory?


----------



## johnny quango

Today's unexpected treat comes courtesy of my Cyclosternum schmardae sling that moulted overnight


----------



## nicodimus22

Ungoliant said:


> Backstory?


Not much of one, other than I'm a big fan of 80s and 90s Arnold movies. I have a Terminator movie poster framed and hanging on my kitchen wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aestas

My A. avicularia girl Erza molted today while I was at work. Was about time :'D
Thats such a nice color she has <3












Freshly molted



__ Aestas
__ Aug 8, 2018
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
exuviae
molt
pinktoe tarantula




						My A. avicularia girl finally molted while I was at work :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_ moulted last night.  Saw her* spinning a web hammock when I arrived home from work around 6 pm, and she* was done shortly after midnight.  Due for a rehouse now!

*_wishful thinking_


----------



## Minty

My P.metallica, both of my P.lugardi and both of my P.cambridgei all moulted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma burica male matured today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

L. nigerrimum

T. sp. 'Panama' wasn't actually in pre-moult, it attacked the water dish as I filled it so fed it and it ate, need to adjust feeding schedule.

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/D. diamantinensis/B. smithi/A. chalcodes/E. rufescens/P. sazimai/A. minatrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

My A. geniculata finally got around to molting today.


----------



## JAFUENTES

My Brachypelma baumgarteni is a confirmed female as of two hours ago!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Little C. fimbriatus molted and is male.  Good news because I just acquired an adult female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookyvibes

Not sure when it molted, but my G. pulchripes definitely molted within the past two months! When I last seen it, before it burrowed and closed off the entrance, it was 1.25”. Now it’s give or take 2”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Two of the four T. sp Caribbean Diamond molted and are now about 2"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

C. sp hati hati and B. sabulosum molted.


----------



## draconisj4

1.5" N. tripepii on it's back this morning just because I have to leave for work. I swear these spiders do this on purpose just to mess with me. I've had the last 2 days off, but of course it had to do it today 

EDIT: Yay! Success!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SpaceM

My A.geniculata is mid moult right now. It's a quite cramped in there and looks like an awkward position, not sure if i should be worried.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## JoshDM020

SpaceM said:


> My A.geniculata is mid moult right now. It's a quite cramped in there and looks like an awkward position, not sure if i should be worried.
> View attachment 283419


My male did the same thing with his last molt. It was the only time I've ever been worried about a molt, but it went fine. Theyre pretty good at knowing where they can and cant molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Ephebopus cyanognathus sling moulted. It’s went from tiny to slightly less tiny.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

Two molts I noticed today.

Large genic female sucking up those fluids from her molt.


AF chromatus, shes quite large now...maybe even at the 7" mark. Has darkened considerably this molt as well.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## basin79

SpaceM said:


> My A.geniculata is mid moult right now. It's a quite cramped in there and looks like an awkward position, not sure if i should be worried.
> View attachment 283419


Fingers and toes crossed. 

Look at the difference in size if the carapace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My A. merianae just finished moulting. Can't see anything but a fluffy mess of light-brown hairs in that thick web tunnel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpaceM

basin79 said:


> Fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Look at the difference in size if the carapace.





JoshDM020 said:


> My male did the same thing with his last molt. It was the only time I've ever been worried about a molt, but it went fine. Theyre pretty good at knowing where they can and cant molt.


She's out now with no issues and got a pretty nice moult off her too. You're right about the size difference, about time she got an enclosure upgrade i reckon

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## draconisj4

Tiny E. uatuman sling molted overnight. Still tiny.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moshpitpanda

My B. Vagans had its first molt today under my care! Very exciting! Had quite the black booty for about a week and woke up to this today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aestas

My Grammostola pulchra sling molted today 













Freshly molted baby



__ Aestas
__ Aug 11, 2018
__
brazilian black tarantula
exuviae
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
molt
pulchra
sling




						My Grammostola pulchra molted again.
Nice surprise today :)
					




Didnt expect it to already molt again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greasylake

Damon variegatus decided to molt while I was at work. Looks almost pitch black now, absolutely amazing.


----------



## Thekla

My C. ritae just flipped for its 4th moult in my care. That T moults like clockwork every month.  And it developed a nice technique as well. It makes itself a slightly angled hammock, just a tiny bit elevated, so it can smoothly glide onto the ground when coming out of its old exoskeleton. Smart little guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

E. murinus juvenile emerged from its burrow this morning after 3 weeks and is noticeably larger.


----------



## beccadarling

Congrats on a good molt! I definitely agree, you should try to find him a mate.


----------



## FrDoc

I was doing my final check of the gang last night and caught my _C. versicolor _sling in the act.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aestas

My hamorii is in premolt now, yay :3


----------



## Thekla

Aestas said:


> My hamorii is in premolt now, yay :3


Sorry, but I just have to ask...

Is she preparing to moult, meaning has she already flipped? Or do you mean she's just not eating any more? Because that stage could take weeks or months depending on the size of your T.


----------



## johnny quango

My sub adult female M robustum moulted today... Either that or i have an hole that produces exuvia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" just flipped.

It was missing two legs, so it will be interesting to see how well they regenerate this time.

Edit: it has two new legs (pale and slightly thinner).












Regeneration (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" 1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 14, 2018
__ 3
__
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"




						My sling was missing two legs, but now it's not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Slacking, both yesterday.

E. rufescens (suspect female)
A. minatrix (male)

Waiting on:

B. albiceps/D. diamantinensis/B. smithi/A. chalcodes/P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

P. cancerides was on it's back this morning when I went to work (of course), got home and caught it in the middle of some post molt grooming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

P. sazimai just finished molting and it's actually large enough that I can see it now! When I first got it as a freebie I thought I was handed a deli cup of just dirt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

While I was away on vacation the below spiders molted sometime between July 26 and August 5th.
You're welcomed future Greg.

Both female OBTs
Brachypelma kahlenbergi matured
Heteropoda venatoria
Acanthoscurria geniculata sling
Cyriopagopus sp hati hati x3
Hapalopus sp. "Colombia"
Piloctenus haemastoma
Acanthoscurria antillensis

Selenocosmia peerboomi had a rough molt on Sunday and got its fangs stuck in the old skin.  Working to save that one.
Ephebopus cyanognathus molted tonight. Probably female

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aestas

My Chroma molted today 












Freshly molted



__ Aestas
__ Aug 15, 2018
__ 6
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula




						Was spraying a bit of the enclosure wall yesterday and all of a sudden my Chroma molted.
Didnt...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

1" P. auratus sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightstalker47

My larger Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati hati post molt.


G.pulchra sling...actually put on some size for once.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my two _Avicularia avicularia_ slings (from @cold blood) molted last night. It went from 0.75" to 1" and has its adorable reverse pinktoes.




Nightstalker47 said:


> G.pulchra sling...actually put on some size for once.


"I don't always molt, but when I do, I'm still fat."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane

N. incei sling just flipped. Update: Success!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ic32k

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens 'Blue'


Molted fee minutes ago, I don't see variance in size but is too soon to apreciate it...  Very happy with this beautiful specimen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miamc12321

Went to the eye doctor, and when we got back Tormund had molted.  We'd known he was about to, but it was still a surprise.


----------



## Ungoliant

My tarantulas are on a roll with molting.

Tonight, it was my female _Davus pentaloris_'s turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookyvibes

_Hapalopus sp. Columbia large _molted yesterday evening, _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _flipped at round 1 am and finished his molt I’m assuming a few hours ago. At this rate he’s going to be mature by the end of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux

Found Orange lying on her web mat, too bad I need to sleep. Will peek at her new clothes tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

Nhandu chromatus #2 finally molted about a month behind the other 3. S/he almost got lapped as I think #4 is starting to go into premolt again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## PidderPeets

Hapalopus sp. Colombia klein #3 molted today, and I think I've officially given up all hope on being able to sex these guys until they're 100% full sized and either MM or not. Their molts are so tiny I just can't even spread the abdomen without tearing it to bits. At least ventrally, I think this one is female and the other two are males.

I will say I'm at a bit of a loss though, because unless I got my records wrong (possible), this molt cycle was less than half the previous molt cycle. The conditions have been exactly the same, and I never noticed anything that might trigger a faster molt.


----------



## draconisj4

Evidently my 1" Cyriopagopus schioedtei sling molted sometime in the last couple of weeks. It left me a present in the water dish . Hopefully I'll get to see it sometime soon, I've only seen it for a split second since I've had it...skittish little thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

P. subfusca LL juvie molted probably within the week. Brought the molt out today. I thought it's abdomen looked skinny... 
Also appears one of my P. metallica slings has done so, probably around the same time.


----------



## sdsnybny

P. victori slings #'s 2 & 4. I. hirsutum sling #5, G. pulchra sling #4, D. diamantinensis sling #4, B. albopilosum sling #2, Y. diversipes juvie #2 and P. dictator #4


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling molted and looks male so far.


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ molted today. He sure is getting big, though it doesn't look like he is mature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

B. hamorii sling molted within the last couple days. Finally showing a bit of adult color at I'm estimating 1.5 inches.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## z32upgrader

Small female B. emilia, juvenile female Pamphobeteus fortis and and my suspect male Harpactira pulchripes molted.  I'm super excited I was wrong about the Harpactira!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greasylake

z32upgrader said:


> Small female B. emilia molted and and my suspect male Harpactira pulchripes molted.  I'm super excited I was wrong!
> View attachment 284181


It looks like an angry face.


----------



## basin79

Poecilotheria subfusca lowland has moulted.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Greasylake said:


> It looks like an angry face.


Yes, that grumpy face brings wonderful news with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

My smaller female regalis molted last night, around 6.5-7'' now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BarksandFarts

Caught my B emilia moulting this morning. Molting upside down is for losers, real spiders molt right side up


----------



## Thekla

Mr Blue Berry (C. versicolor) moulted again last night.  Not much to see, except it might be time for a rehouse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My other _Avicularia avicularia_ sling (from @cold blood) gained a level. (Both molted this week.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

My T. violaceus sling molted


----------



## basin79

Poecilotheria ornata. Should be a juvenile now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

The fiance's LP juvie, "Jersey," molted this morning. As a newbie to the hobby, he loves the growth rate and feeding response of this underrated spider!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

My B. vagans just flipped for the 3rd moult in my care... and for the very first time outside her/his burrow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## nicodimus22

An adult Brachypelma vagans that I recently got from craigslist molted, and it was a female! (She may actually be a hybrid, but not sure.) 

I have named her Magic. She was 5 inches before molt, and so far she's not spreading out enough to get a current DLS.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Thekla

@nicodimus22 She's a stunning beauty!  



Thekla said:


> My B. vagans just flipped for the 3rd moult in my care... and for the very first time outside her/his burrow!
> 
> View attachment 284383


My B. vagans finished her/his moult, and I took a few pictures along the way:






Will get the moult later today and then I'll hopefully able to sex her/him.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Grammostola actaeon moulted about 1hr ago and here she is

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female E. uatuman and juvie female T. plumipes.  B. emilia sling is on its back.
*edit*
Emilia finished. It's female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus. Not today but in the last few.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> My adult female Chilobrachys fimbriatus.


Even her molt makes a threat pose.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## draconisj4

G. pulchripes molted overnight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

My I. mira sling molted recently

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aestas

My B. hamorii finally molted today after being 3-4 weeks in premolt












Freshly molted hamorii



__ Aestas
__ Aug 23, 2018
__ 2
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula




						My hamorii molted successfully. I hope the next molt will reveal the recovery of its lost leg. :)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Your Uncle Jeb

L. parahybana molted today! It was in premolt for 5 days, shortest premolt by far of mine for any species. No picture, specimen is far too small to see


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Brachypelma schroederi moulted today and it looks female


----------



## arachnidgill

_B. emilia

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sae Kuro

C. versicolor caught molting as i type (^_^)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teal

Our female C. sanderi molted probably yesterday or the day before... Love this species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormictopus cancerides female molted. She’s monstrous now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

I see a molt in the burrow of my _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sling.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## McGruder

Checked on my Ts this morning, found an exuvium in my GBB's enclosure! It was a relief, because she'd been in premolt for about three months. I hope she gets huge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## buzz182

Smallest of my D._pentaloris _finally molted today looks a lot less fragile already. Waiting on my Holothele._longpipes and _Bumba._cabocla _slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata sling molted. It's a boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## weibkreux

Came home to find two molts! My A. seemani and A. junodi slings! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Two sibling P. fasciata molted. One is male and matured, the other is female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

Annual update:  No moults here.  
I actually think it's been a year+ since I last had a moult.  7 adults/sub-adults make for boring T keeping.  Last molt (I think) was B albo -- the smallest in my collection and even she refuses to moult.    

[I almost miss when mine were slings and juvies and I had a new molt every couple weeks or so....]

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## draconisj4

GBB juvenile molted this morning, it has blue legs now  and C. paviei deposited it's old clothes in it's water dish today.


----------



## Zevil

My chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. About 3 inch DLS now.
She moulted twice since I got her, she grew really fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula

GBB moulted last night -- caught her pulling out of exo not 2 hours after my earlier post here!!!  Can't make this, er, stuff, up.
Apparently the best way to make a T moult is to post that you haven't had a moult in over a year.  
That said GBB wasn't on my short list for possible moults, B albo and G pulchripes were (since they're my giant juvie/sub adults [both were 2nd instar when purchased in 2014]).
Plus, I noticed last night Euthalus sp blue looks positively gravid (not gravid!) so she's ready to ready to pop her carapace any day now too.  

Proves the old adage: if you want to find something you lost -- buy a replacement.  Want a T to moult, claim to have had no moults in a year.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Thekla

My B. albo (Nicaragua) sling just finished up when I came home from work.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nightstalker47

Both of the green bottles molted sometime this week, the other one was hiding behind its bark.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## InvertAddiction

Went to do some enclosure maintenance and found my Hapolopus sp. Colombia large sling flipping on it's side.  Roughly 10 minutes later if was fully out in it's new clothes   Managed to take a video while the lid was off to capture most of the process.  Still have yet to film one flipping upright though, one day XD


----------



## Venomgland

Looks like one of my LPs molted and my juvenile P. metallica! I can not see some adult colors on both of them!


----------



## z32upgrader

Another B. emilia molted. It's female too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

P. cancerides sling molted this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Psalmopoeus irminia had a less-than-optimal molt.  Legs are skinny and wet-looking.  She'll probably be alright though.


----------



## johnny quango

Whilst at work today my beautiful juvenile Grammostola anthracina female moulted and now shess even more beautiful and bigger


----------



## miamc12321

B albo molted!  Again!  My baby is getting so big!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

It's a bit of a bittersweet one, but one of my N. chromatus just finished his ultimate molt. I had an inkling that this would be his maturing molt, but I wasn't positive because he was still a little small and I've never raised a juvie to MM before. But his emboli are clear as day and he looks like he's put on at least an inch in legspan alone. Just another bit of experience I suppose.




Edit: His front legs are a little overstretched for post-molt yoga, but from what I could measure, it looks like he put on 1 1/4 inch! His old molt is 4 1/4 inch DLS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dmac

Nancy Albopelosi (B. albopilosum)



P. pulcher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

The one Neoholothele incei sling I kept from the sac molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Oh no! Another tarantula killed my spider, how did he get in?




Yes, this actually happened in another thread.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Hapalopus triseriatus moulted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

B. vagans and G. porteri slings molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

Freshly molted C. huahini 



Update: I just discovered another molt! P. irminia molted as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aleetist

A few of my girls synced up and I got a few molts yesterday. All slings. 
P. victori (victorii) - haven't seen her yet waiting to see if her colors have changed at all or just bigger
G. pulchra - She now has her black booty, but not her black legs yet (black legs should be next molt I am hoping ^_^)
Euathlus sp. red - She just got the tiniest little bit of red on her, so freaking cute I might die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. vittata and versicolor #1 molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

A. metallica (suspect male)

Waiting on :

A. musculosa
A. chalcodes
B. emilia
B. smithi
D. diamantinensis
T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'


----------



## Trytiped

Either he molted or is molting, I just hope he makes it out safe


----------



## dangerforceidle

My Lp gained some size, as they do.


----------



## z32upgrader

C. versicolor #2 and Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" molted.  It didn't gain any size, as they do.


----------



## draconisj4

P. irminia molted today, she's looking gorgeous from what I can see through her curtains

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. emilia

Waiting on :

A. musculosa
A. chalcodes
B. smithi
D. diamantinensis
T. sp. 'Caribbean Diamond'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

C. lividus I just bought molted and it's a girl!


----------



## Teal

Confirmed that my adult female C. marshalli was in fact molting the other day... her burrow is so webby, I couldn't be sure! But today I can see two distinct silhouettes that are T shaped lol

Our new C. versi sling/juvie molted! It was around 2" before, so I am excited to have a molt already that I can hopefully sex. 

We haven't looked through the rest of the collection yet today, so there could be more!


----------



## SDCustom78

Late morning today my Caribena versicolor molted. This is her"hopefully" first molt with purple legs since i had her as a 3/4 inch sling back in late Oct. Roughly 3 inches after this molt. Time for a rehouse out of the Deli cup when she hardens up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaherp

Believe it was actually a few days ago but this P. metallica is sporting new colors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

P. striata molted on the 1st. This thing is growing like a weed, molts have been almost exactly a month apart.


----------



## buzz182

Came home from my marathon shift at work to a Bumba._cabocla _in a nice fresh coat. Waiting on  
Holothele_ longipes, _Psalmopoeus._irminia _has finally left her silk flower and is building a more permanent home around her water dish  and my N._chromatus _refused food for the first time ever today.
Edit: 1.5" D._pentaloris _also molted today.


----------



## S2rodger

My first molt. Versicolor sling. Was during the night, mega chuffed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malo

Acanthoscurria Geniculata molted today, put on some decent size. 2nd molt since I got it at 1/4".

Think it's due for a rehouse now? Did some yoga today and it's a bit bigger than pictured.


----------



## arachnidgill

_N. incei _molted early this morning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Immature male Pelinobius muticus molted.  Still immature! Alright!


----------



## Ungoliant

Malo said:


> Think it's due for a rehouse now? Did some yoga today and it's a bit bigger than pictured.


It's OK in there for another molt or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buzz182

N._incei _(GCF) molted today, they always seem to do their molting when i'm at work.


----------



## KingAvi

Came home to a molting Aphonopelma seemanni today after school.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

L. klugi and L. parahybana slings molted today.


----------



## weibkreux

The first one out of my 8 G. pulchripes slings molted. Yay!

Waiting for my 2 L. parahybana, 2 N. chromatus and 1 A. seemani sling to molt.


----------



## Torech Ungol

Lolth, my Euathlus sp. red sling, molted again. This is the second time in 3 or 4 months, so I'm suspecting she may be mislabeled. I'll keep an eye on her as she grows.


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma emilia- female as well


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Thrixopelma pruriens moulted through the night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ic32k

Arrived from work and my OBT sling is upside down molting again the third time since I get her 3 months ago, one time 4th July the other 6th Aug. and today 6th Sept.
I will post pictures when she finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

P. cambridgei juvenile just finished, gosh they grow fast...going to be time for a rehouse again.


----------



## Misty Day

P.reduncus and P.miranda female molted. P.reduncus is around 2" now and P.miranda is somewhere around the 4" mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ic32k

Ok, the OBT finish his molt, definitively a male, isn't it?


----------



## Greasylake

ic32k said:


> Ok, the OBT finish his molt, definitively a male, isn't it?


Looks like it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SDCustom78

4.5 inch (before molt) C.F. P. irminia molted today.


----------



## lostbrane

L. parahybana sling finally molted. Finally starting to darken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Thrixopelma lagunas moulted earlier and I swear she gets darker and more beautiful with each moult

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## nicodimus22

My C. versicolor finally left a molt that I was able to photograph for sexing, and it's a boy. I named him Tiddlywinks. Still hiding behind the cork bark, so I can't really see how he looks or get a DLS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult male Brachypelma kahlenberghi had is ultimate moult last night


----------



## KyleR2202

Woke up to find my C. cyaneopubescens had molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

My _P. lugardi_ sling just molted!I have been a little worried about this one because it is missing a leg. Looks like it pulled through all right though.

Other than that waiting on _C. darlingi, M. balfouri, B. albopilosum, N. tripepii... _I think that’s it.


----------



## buzz182

N._chromatus_ molted today, really amazed at "his" growth rate and how different "he" looks each time "his" abdomen finally has the bright red hairs I was expecting.


----------



## z32upgrader

Little Avic avic female molted tonight. Beautiful little spider is about 3" now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Woke up to a freshly molted OBT... rehouse time after it hardens and has a meal

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma emilia molted. Darn! Another female! 
Aphonopelma anax adult female is eight-legged again.
Psalmopoeus pulcher sling too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WildSpider

My G. pulchripes juvie did yesterday. Not quite big enough to tell if it's male or female yet. Its colors look so beautiful after its molt .


----------



## MissouriArachnophile

Lampropelma violaceopes first molt since I got it. Will post a picture once it is done molting, just noticed it mid molt a few minutes ago. Appeared to be able least halfway done.


----------



## Teal

Two of our newest additions molted a day or two ago - A P. subfusca HL sling (who has not come out of the burrow so I can see, but shoved the molt out for me lol) and a P. regalis large sling/small juvie, who has been happy to show off their pretty colours! 



DanBsTs said:


> My _P. lugardi_ sling just molted!I have been a little worried about this one because it is missing a leg.


One of my absolute favourite species! Not enough of them around. Did yours rejuvenate the missing leg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

Teal said:


> Did yours rejuvenate the missing leg


Yes it did! The missing leg is now a stumpy half leg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanBsTs

M. balfouri molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

DanBsTs said:


> Yes it did! The missing leg is now a stumpy half leg


Hey, that's a start! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

G. pulchra male failed to mature this morning.  Maybe now he's penultimate?
Nhandu tripepii molted and promptly destroyed the molt.


----------



## Nightstalker47

Female T.stirmi, still puts on considerable size with each molt. She's officially massive lol...9" range now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## buzz182

My other N._incei _gold molted today. would really like to get to see one of them actually in the process of molting.


----------



## nicodimus22

My G. rosea #2 sling molted today. If you're any good at molt sexing, please take a look, as I suck at it and nobody has ventured a guess yet: http://arachnoboards.com/gallery/g-rosea-sling-male-or-female.53408/

Edit: Another male. I have named him Tywin.


----------



## lostbrane

P. vittata molted. I had suspected that was what it was up to the past few days but today is the first day he came out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arachnidgill

G. pulchra! About 2 1/4" now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fleetwoodmcc

My E. murinus sling molted today after just eating yesterday! Its abdomen was very shiny but after it ate I was sure it wasn't in premolt.  Big surprise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teal

P. rufilata sling molted today! I can't get a photo as it is in a web hide, but I can see the molt shoved down in a corner. That means all three of the Pokie slings we got a few weeks ago have now molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

_Caribena versicolor _and _Ephebopus cyanognathus _slings, both moulted. Both will require a rehouse soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KyleR2202

H. pulchripes molted Wednesday and E. rufescens last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Idiothele mira tossed out a molt this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

B. hamorii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

1/2 inch Bonnetina sp chamela. Can't wait for this one to grow up...the adults are just gorgeous.


----------



## Minty

Woke up to my _Grammostola pulchra _having moulted.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

My T.blondi lass moulted in the early hours of this morning. She already looks big hunched up. You can just make out the moult in the 2nd pic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. ecclesiasticus and A. seemanni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey

Brian Gilbert said:


> B. hamorii
> View attachment 286649


Look at that pattern coming in! How lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buzz182

Holothele._longpipes _molted sometime over the last 4 days. All seems well and she left her molt in the water dish ready for me to remove.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

I had a couple molts yesterday,  B. albopilosum Nicaraguan MM and B. auratum female.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DanBsTs

My suspect male C. darlingi molted today and I was lucky enough to catch it with timelapse! Please enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachniac1

My very first Avic  sling I got earlier this month, an A. Avic just molted! She doesn't look much bigger but I trust she is.  Her molt is buried in her web! 

I'm expecting several new slings Wednesday and can't wait! I'm new to the hobby, got into it to get over my fear of Ts! Now they take up a whole shelf on my reptile shelving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MWAInverts

The little porteri I adopted a few weeks back molted last week.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## weibkreux

My GBB sling molted! It just ate a dubia nymph 4 days ago. Was really surprised! :wideyed:


----------



## Stormsky

My A. avic molted some time today into a mature male. Ironic that the only spider in my collection that will eat the mature male roaches has become a mature male himself.
Unfortunately, I don't think he will get the chance to do his thing unless I can give him to a vendor at my local expo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_M. balfouri_, cuddled up to its old skin:







Just realized how fat it is post-moult, haha.

And a bonus photo taken a while back of my _K. brunnipes_ enjoying a cricket as its first post-moult meal:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## aj4104

Teal said:


> Our female C. sanderi molted probably yesterday or the day before... Love this species!


Mine just molted so proud!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" sling yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

This girly molted recently! Sorry for the crap photo... I need to do a real photo shoot with her!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DanBsTs

Got a few of my slings down for a feeding today and realized one of them (my P. murinus) has molted! Just ate a week ago and it has been only 15 days past it’s previous molt cycle. Wasn’t expecting that one lol


----------



## WolfSoon

I just found this little dude(tte) looking fresh and an exuvia downstairs in his burrow.  His previous molt cycle was about 6 months, but this time it was only 7 weeks.

E sp Red / H sp Fire

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## Thekla

WolfSoon said:


> I just found this little dude(tte) looking fresh and an exuvia downstairs in his burrow.  His previous molt cycle was about 6 months, but this time it was only 7 weeks.
> 
> E sp Red / H sp Fire
> View attachment 286995


So, there's hope mine won't need 9 months again???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon

Thekla said:


> So, there's hope mine won't need 9 months again???


Yes definitely!  Maybe we should start a support group thread for keepers of slow/erratic growers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Last B. emilia sling molted. It's also female.


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. cambridgei sling molted yesterday. For the first time in my care (I didn't even know that it was in premolt)


----------



## kevinlowl

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. Her molt measures exactly 5 inches and her previous two molts were 4.5 inches and 4 inches respectively so I'm guessing she sits at 5.5 inches leg span right now. I used to think vibrant colored tarantulas were overrated until I had this girl.













Fresh



__ kevinlowl
__ Sep 20, 2018
__ 1
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula




						molt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

B. vagans molted overnight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My Pamphobeteus so mascara sub adult male moulted tonight. So both parts of my future breeding project are both going strong.


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Bingo my Acanthoscurria geniculata molted sometime last night. Too bad it went back to it's hide and blocked it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

My tiny speck of a P. sazimai molted last night, I can just barely see it in its hide...sure doesn't look any bigger to me,lol.

N. chromatus juvie molted. It looks like it gained almost an inch in size with this molt,hard to believe that in 9 months it's gone from something so tiny I thought they forgot to put the spider in the vial at first when I got it to over 2" 

T. ockerti also molted, couldn't get a pic of it but it has a solid red butt now instead of speckles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

P. victori 3" female
H. cafreriana 2.5" female
G. pulchra #1, #2
A. rufa #5
I hirsutum #1
A. merianae #1.#4, #5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

B. hamorii male. Still immature.


----------



## MissouriArachnophile

C. fimbriatus molted sometime this week, finally kicked the torn up molt out of its burrow. No pick of my pet hole lol.


----------



## Greasylake

P. sazimai has molted again. It molts often but puts on barely any size.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile male Acanthoscurria brocklehursti


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. atrichromatus molted, just found the molt today. Pretty certain it's destroyed though, so no sexing it for me. I'm still thinking it's a male.


----------



## Minty

Pterinochilus lugardi sling. 

Pterinopelma sazimai has a very dark and shiny abdomen, so waiting for her to moult too.


----------



## Greasylake

C. fimbriatus molted, still unsexed
P. irminia molted, sexed as male


----------



## dangerforceidle

_A. geniculata_ moulted today while I was out.  I knew it was coming soon, because it refused a couple consecutive feeding attempts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

The first of my 340 B. albopilosum "Nicaragua" molted to 3i.  No I won't post for every single one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Pseudoclamoris gigas juvenile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> The first of my 340 B. albopilosum "Nicaragua" molted to 3i.  No I won't post for every single one.
> View attachment 287564


Slacker!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## codicez

My Avicularia Braunshauseni just molted today... Got her at the end of Jenuary as sling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## draconisj4

I. hirsutum juvenile just flipped back over. Also N. incie gold juvie, E. uatuman sling and Sericopelma sp Azuero Panama sub adult  molted overnight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanBsTs

I went into the T room to check on my Ts and noticed my P. regalis has made a little hammock to molt! I look away for like 10 seconds and when I look back it has flipped!  Time to charge my phone so I can get a timelapse! Woohoo!


----------



## Gaherp

Caught a D. pentalore molting today. Here is a sequence of pics of him(sexed via molt) molting. I have a few females(including widowmaker) primed and ready for him when he hooks out. He should have just another molt before that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## dmac

My H. sp. Colombia large molted yesterday. Never got a sexable molt and now I don't need one lol Mature male.



Other than him, my H. pulchripes sling molted. Hiding though, so no pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Dovey

Can I just quietly say that if my MF Avicularia "Metallica" does not molt soon, I am going to completely lose my nut. She's shabby, she's got a big black shiny bum, and she's been refusing food for well over 2 months. Let's get this party started!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DanBsTs

Ugh... I stayed up way too late for this but I think it was worth it. I noticed as I was making my last nightly check of the T room that my P. regalis has made a hammock. Since I had been waiting for a molt for some time I wasn’t surprised and I was able to catch the process with timelapse! Hope you enjoy. Now I can finally go to sleep

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma vagans male


----------



## SuzukiSwift

P. ornata just hit 8.5”, come on 10”!

Also P. irminia sling moulted to about 4cm

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Teal

Lots of molts today! It has been warm again this week...

3 P. chordatus slings
B. albo sling
P. cam sling
T. violaceus male matured
C. darlingi juvie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arachnidgill

A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

A. avicularia and T. violaceus both molted as I was sleeping last night!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

P.formosa molted again last night, gotta love the poeci growth rates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb

Hommoema sp red molted. Finally showing adult colors.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## nicodimus22

I had three yesterday:

Adult male P. platyomma
Juvie female B. vagans
B. klaasi sling - if you can help determine the sex, please weigh in here: http://arachnoboards.com/gallery/b-klaasi-male-or-female.53769/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Was just talking to a coworker today about how no one has molted in a bit. Looks like my P. subfusca HL sling heard me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pernicious

First of my two g.pulchra slings ! Soo happy here i call this one double b!  Now just waitin for A baby !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female Aphonopelma anax #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Yesterday, my G. rosea moulted for the first time in my care... and hooked out! :wideyed:













1.0 G. rosea



__ Thekla
__ Sep 29, 2018
__ 5
__
chilean rose tarantula
grammostola
grammostola cala
grammostola rosea
male
mature male
rose hair tarantula
rosea




						My G. rosea moulted for the first time in my care... and apparently for the last time as well...
					




Now, I need to find him a girl, I guess.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## volcanopele

Bilbo, Brachypelma vagans, molted the other day and became a mature male

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Minty

Pterinopelma sazimai female. Flash on.




Brachypelma boehmei, yet to sex the moult.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DanBsTs

Well hello there!!


----------



## z32upgrader

DanBsTs said:


> Well hello there!!
> View attachment 288019
> 
> View attachment 288020


Mature male?


----------



## Greasylake

N. chromatus #4 molted last night. They're outgrowing everything else I have.


----------



## Pernicious

Second of my g.pulchra twins!
I knew she was gonna do it soon ! Lol white fangs r soo cute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanBsTs

z32upgrader said:


> Mature male?


I was kind leaning towards that. The pedipalps seem to have changed in shape. I haven’t been able to sex from the molt because it’s always torn to shreds lol


----------



## Thekla

C. ritae just flipped, and again it uses its special moulting position, slightly elevated so it can just glide out of its old moult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

N. tripepii molted today.


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Vitalius sorocabae moulted earlier


----------



## Nightstalker47

The new H.pulchripes molted last night.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sdsnybny

My P. sazimai paired female molted out ;(.....no sac this try

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## z32upgrader

2" female Bumba cabocla molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## S2rodger

Got to see my P. irminia molt last night but couldn't get a great pic due to the webbing, hopefully I can sex the molt.
Here she/he is this morning.


----------



## Gaherp

Couldn't sleep so made the rounds through the tarantula room. Had four A. avicularia, one P. metallica, two H. gabonensis, and still sorting through a sac of E. murinus looks like most have molted there first time. Luckily 90% of the murinus will be wholesaled so I won't have them that much longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buzz182

Psalmopoeus_ irminia _molted today, really nice growth. Hopefully she'll return to being on display rather than the pet hole she has been the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Thekla

WolfSoon said:


> I just found this little dude(tte) looking fresh and an exuvia downstairs in his burrow.  His previous molt cycle was about 6 months, but this time it was only 7 weeks.
> 
> E sp Red / H sp Fire
> View attachment 286995





Thekla said:


> So, there's hope mine won't need 9 months again???


YES! It actually happens! 

Just woke up and found my H. sp. fire sling on its back! Only 2 months after its last moult. 




It stopped eating about 3 weeks ago, but because its last moult cycle was over 9 months and nearly 5 months of fasting, I didn't expect this at all. :wideyed:
So, maybe I'll have a fully grown cutie before I die...?! YAY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88

B. schroederi
B. albopilosum nicaragua sling 2/2
P. platyomma sling 1/2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus machala molted today. It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon

Thekla said:


> YES! It actually happens!
> 
> Just woke up and found my H. sp. fire sling on its back! Only 2 months after its last moult.
> 
> View attachment 288439
> 
> 
> It stopped eating about 3 weeks ago, but because its last moult cycle was over 9 months and nearly 5 months of fasting, I didn't expect this at all. :wideyed:
> So, maybe I'll have a fully grown cutie before I die...?! YAY!


Yay, congrats!!   I can see why you were surprised. 
There is definitely hope, and cause for celebration, because one of my H sp Fire just molted after 2 months also!  Our Ts were in sync from across the globe..haha.

[Also, my P. cambridgei sling molted for the first time since I got it!]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

WolfSoon said:


> Yay, congrats!!   I can see why you were surprised.
> There is definitely hope, and cause for celebration, because one of my H sp Fire just molted after 2 months also!  Our Ts were in sync from across the globe..haha.


That's amazing! 

After I had to leave it to its own devices this morning, I just came home to a successfully moulted T:


And in contrast to last time (when there was basically no growth at all), it grew quite a bit this time around, at least 1/2" I'd say.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Male Avicularia purpurea matured today!!! now If my female would just molt as well.


----------



## Teal

The exciting molt for today is from my newly confirmed as FEMALE I. mira!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

AF P.ornata, she molted fifteen days ago...only just came out of hiding today so I took a few pictures and fed her a nice meal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

Captain Hotdog, the very first T I got 2 years ago (G. rosea), molted last night for the first time in over a year. Dare I hope this T is female? It’s a solid 3 inches now but the previous molt was totally destroyed and it’s not as obvious as with my Costa Rican Tiger Rump, where there was an obvious flap.

Look at that big ole booty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Just found a molt in the enclosure for my male P. subfusca LL. Hasn't come out yet sadly.


----------



## Greasylake

Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati that I just got yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

As I was getting my clothes ready for work today I saw my B. albopilosum flip over onto its web mat. Another molting process I can’t get on timelapse!!  

Edit: little guy when I got home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Euathlus parvulus successfully moulted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

My GBB, Pete, molted today! I can't wait till he comes out so I can him! He was almost 2 inches before.


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp “Hati Hati” male molted and so did my   Orphnaecus philippinus which of course shredded the molt again.


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" molted today. Now you can't even tell it was ever missing a leg.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Hardus nameous

My Avicularia avicularia moulted late this morning.  Hopefully it hardens up enough so I can recover the moult before I have to go to work.


----------



## Greasylake

P. striata has molted again. Right on schedule with its monthly molt.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_P. tigrinawesseli_ moulted yesterday or today.  Still looking very fresh, so I'd assume earlier hours today.


----------



## Misty Day

_N.chromatus_ molted, molt measured 6 inches. Still fat and her legs look thinner than before. Excuse the terrible camera quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

The bolder of my remaining two Hapalopus sp Colombia klein molted a few days ago. My G. pulchra sling molted at almost exactly the same time. They were both flipped at the same time, but the Hapalopus finished molting before the pulchra started


----------



## WolfSoon

This P. cambridgei sling molted last week. He got his first post-molt meal today and was hungry enough to stay out for a photo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Misty Day said:


> _N.chromatus_ molted, molt measured 6 inches. Still fat and her legs look thinner than before. Excuse the terrible camera quality.
> 
> View attachment 288947


@Misty Day  No Offense but that T doesnt look to be a freshly molted Nhandu chromatus?? the colors are way off??? Carapace color and lack of red setae on abdomen are concerning.
Here is my freshly molted adult female for comparison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Greasylake

sdsnybny said:


> No Offense but that T doesnt look to be a freshly molted Nhandu chromatus


I think it looks more like a genic to me.


----------



## Misty Day

sdsnybny said:


> @Misty Day  No Offense but that T doesnt look to be a freshly molted Nhandu chromatus?? the colors are way off??? Carapace color and lack of red seta e on abdomen are concerning.


None taken, but she's definitely a chromatus. I can tell what my T's are. 

My camera doesn't pick up colour very well, and I think she had an issue while molting, as she came out looking very dull and "wet" looking. But as I said she's 100% a chromatus, heres a pic of her 2 molts ago. http://arachnoboards.com/posts/2574816/ 
Also, heres pictures of her as a 4" juvenile.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Misty Day said:


> None taken, but she's definitely a chromatus. I can tell what my T's are.
> 
> My camera doesn't pick up colour very well, and I think she had an issue while molting, as she came out looking very dull and "wet" looking. But as I said she's 100% a chromatus, heres a pic of her 2 molts ago. http://arachnoboards.com/posts/2574816/
> Also, heres pictures of her as a 4" juvenile.
> 
> View attachment 289066


WOW! I would never of guessed those were pics of the same T, she must have had a terrible molt. Hope she recovers her coloration with the next molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

sdsnybny said:


> WOW! I would never of guessed those were pics of the same T, she must have had a terrible molt. Hope she recovers her coloration with the next molt.


I know right? I have no idea what caused it, she looks terrible. But she's acting like her same skittish self so I'm gonna just make sure she always has water and leave her be. Thanks for your hopeful words. Your girl definitely looks a lot better, she's stunning!


----------



## Nightstalker47

_Chilobrachys sp. Dysoclus blue




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misty Day

6.5" female _P.regalis_ on her back as I type.


----------



## weibkreux

One each of my _P. murinus _and _G. pulchripes_ slings molted.


----------



## korlash091

A. geniculate on its back right now


----------



## draconisj4

C. marshalli molted last night, can't get to the molt but I'm pretty sure it's a boy, still has just a nubbin instead of any sign of horn growth.


----------



## Teal

The bigger of my two unsexed C. darlingi juvies molted... "Ranger" is now a confirmed female! And also is wearing her old carapace as a hat >.<

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

Teal said:


> The bigger of my two unsexed C. darlingi juvies molted... "Ranger" is now a confirmed female! And also is wearing her old carapace as a hat >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289139


Those eyes are pretty crazy looking, never seen such a large space between them.

EDIT: That'll teach me to read the full post lol.


----------



## The Seraph

My C. Cyaneopubescens sling molted while I was away today! Went from 1 cm to 2 cm, and is so cute!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## arachnidgill

One of my G. pulchra molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

My B. albopilosum (Nicaragua) sling moulted last night:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

Woke up to find my adult female Acanthoscurria Gerona had moulted which was a nice surprise considering she moulted a few months back. I suspected there was something not quite right about her last moult maybe I was right


----------



## Aestas

My G. ulchra spiderling molted today! Was about time...
Saw it when I was watering my tarantulas. I didnt make a pic yet, since I dont wanna disturb it now further. 

ou


Thekla said:


> My B. albopilosum (Nicaragua) sling moulted last night:
> 
> View attachment 289200


h it looks so tiny 
how big/small is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Aestas said:


> ou
> 
> h it looks so tiny
> how big/small is it?


It's not that tiny anymore.  I'd say about 1" DLS.


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sling, which I had not seen in weeks, emerged bigger, darker, and ready to feed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Surprise moult from Oracle, my N. coloratovillosus.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FrDoc

_B. albo _juvie, and _P. schlechteri _3 instar.  The scorp increased size by at least 50%.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

My 3.5 inch N. tripepii female (Cinnamon) molted and is now 4 inches. (I am in the midst of moving, so all of my camera stuff is packed up and I can't share any photos at the moment...sorry about that.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

N. tripepii, A. geniculata and G. pulchripes juveniles molted within the last couple of days.


----------



## lostbrane

Looks like my P. metallica sling finally popped yesterday.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Hands Up!



__ Arachnophoric
__ Oct 16, 2018
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian whiteknee tarantula
geniculata
giant whiteknee tarantula
molting
whitebanded tarantula




						Caught in the act. Happy - 0.0.1 A. geniculata
					
















Fresh Out The Dryer



__ Arachnophoric
__ Oct 16, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian whiteknee tarantula
exuviae
geniculata
giant whiteknee tarantula
molt
whitebanded tarantula




						All done! Happy - 0.0.1 A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79

Grammostola iheringi.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miamc12321

My B hamori Tormund is in the position.  I tried to get pics, but paranoia got the better of me.  Leaving her alone.  Never had this happen while I've been home!

Edit: She's out!  So pretty in her new clothes!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. ockerti
G. pulchra - confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

_Brachypelma albopilosum _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Absolutely gutted about this one, my "female" Avicularia variegata just hooked out

Reactions: Sad 6


----------



## miamc12321

The Grym Reaper said:


> Absolutely gutted about this one, my "female" Avicularia variegata just hooked out


Aw, sorry, but I bet he's a looker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

miamc12321 said:


> Aw, sorry, but I bet he's a looker.


I'll get pics once he's hardened, really annoyed though, he kept tearing up the moults and I suck at vent sexing Avics so I took it on good faith that it was what it was sold as. Trying to get another is going to suck, I almost never see them for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

P. Irminia and B. hamorii slings molted.


----------



## draconisj4

G. pulchripes and H. sp Colombia large molted today.

Also one of my Pystalla horrida molted to adult...impressive, I didn't realize how big they got.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous

0.1 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'platyomma'


----------



## antinous

0.0.1 _Brachypelma kahlenbergi_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22

Pepsi, my male P. sazimai, molted last night and is a whopping 3 inches now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. magna put some size on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus_ sp. magna put some size on!


----------



## PidderPeets

The second of my 2 male N. chromatus just had his ultimate molt. I most definitely wasn't expecting it, as he was at least an inch smaller than the other chromatus when he was penultimate. He hasn't stretched out yet, but he's looking teeny tiny. I'm guessing he's maybe only 4 inches, while the other one is about 6


----------



## lostbrane

Looks like my P. cambridgei just finished up a molt. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female C. versicolor


----------



## dangerforceidle

My lovely _Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola _(sp. Borneo Black) presented this to me today: 







Also, the smaller of my two _H. pulchripes_ moulted today, and it was not the ultimate moult like I expected.  Perhaps my attempt to vent sex through a cloudy RUB was not as correct as I thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My Homoeomma sp. blue peru just flipped. Finally! I've been waiting for this moult for months. Normally each moult cycle was about a week longer than the previous one, but this time it topped the last one by 2 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

G. pulchripes female molted yesterday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ajremus88

My, now molt confirmed, female aphonopelma seemanni.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

0.0.1 _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'flammifera'


----------



## Nightstalker47

All fresh, most are from the batch of slings I picked up recently. 

C. sp. Electric blue
B.auratum
P.sazimai
P.metallica
P.regalis
L.nigerrimum
G.pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My H. sp. blue peru finished her moult successfully. 



Unfortunately, she completely destroyed her moult, so I'm still not 100% sure she's female, but from what I saw with her last one I suspect her to be. 

And my C. versicolor just moulted as well today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miamc12321

B albo (grumpy Chewy ) molted and now he's all stretched out on his belly being lazy.  Bilbo (B vagans, who no matter what burrows into her ' Bag End') molted in her burrow.  Got pics of Chewy, but no Bilbo pics.  Was too hard to get one


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. muticus sling, and my SAF L. nigerrimum surprised me with a moult as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

0.0.1 Thrigmopoeus truculentus 
0.0.2 A. avicularia


----------



## buzz182

0.0.1 D._pentaloris 1.5" _ sealed herself up a couple of weeks ago re-appeared today looking for food.


----------



## lostbrane

L. parahybana was finishing up molting before I left for work this morning.


----------



## DanBsTs

My C. sp namtok phlio #2 is on its back as I type this. First time it’s molted since I got it. Still get a little anxious when my slings are molting.


----------



## Greasylake

DanBsTs said:


> C. sp namtok phlio


Your what now?


----------



## DanBsTs

Greasylake said:


> Your what now?


Chilobrachys sp namtok phlio.


----------



## Greasylake

DanBsTs said:


> Chilobrachys sp namtok phlio.


Do you have pictures? I've never heard of this species until now.


----------



## DanBsTs

Greasylake said:


> Do you have pictures? I've never heard of this species until now.


I haven’t been able to get any good pics of them but I have them on video if you want to check it out.




I’m super excited to see what they look like as adults. They have a sort of purple iridescence when you shine a light on them. From what I understand they are brand new in the states. I saw a post about them here from about a year back but I think it was someone from Poland.


----------



## weibkreux

GBB and 2 P. regalis slings molted. GBB now more than an inch.


----------



## Greasylake

DanBsTs said:


> I haven’t been able to get any good pics of them but I have them on video if you want to check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m super excited to see what they look like as adults. They have a sort of purple iridescence when you shine a light on them. From what I understand they are brand new in the states. I saw a post about them here from about a year back but I think it was someone from Poland.


Knowing Chilobrachys it probably won't be long before you have adult coloration. I'm definitely interested in seeing how it comes out looking.


----------



## Minty

_Ephebopus cyanognathus _sling moulted. Can't wait until it gets bigger.


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus_ cf. _antinous_ A/1 is in the processs of molting!


----------



## Thekla

My GBB juvie moulted in the dead of night. Unfortunately, I can't see anything but a tangled mess. I probably have to wait until I'm back from my holidays to see if she shows some adult colouration yet.


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings from @cold blood molted tonight. It's looks *much* bigger but still has reverse pinktoes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Yesterday - B. boehmei & P. langenbucheri 
This morning - E. rufescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux

6 out of 9 albo slings molted today. L3 now, and first molt under my care.


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> One of my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings from @cold blood molted tonight. It's looks *much* bigger but still has reverse pinktoes.


The second Avic sling from @cold blood molted within 24 hours of the first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## buzz182

Yesterday, 0.0.1 2" B.albolpilosum (nicaragua) I was initially worried as she looked quite odd after her molt but came home from work today with her stretched out in her water bowl looking as good as new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buzz182

0.0.2 N. _incei _molted early this morning within 20 mins of each other. What is interesting is the size difference between the two considering they are kept in identical conditions, the more reclusive of the two is a good 1/4" bigger than the other.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Love coming home to fresh Ts! 

0.0.1 Brachypelma kahlenbergi - Deku
View media item 545320.0.1 Theraphosinae sp Yucatan - Diglet

Diglet dove back into the burrow before I could snap a pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus _sp. ‘cascada’ _*SUSPECT*_ (hopefully) female

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Arachnophoric said:


> Love coming home to fresh Ts!
> 
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma kahlenbergi - Deku
> View media item 545320.0.1 Theraphosinae sp Yucatan - Diglet
> 
> Diglet dove back into the burrow before I could snap a pic.


We can add 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus sellatus to that list! 



Phormic28 said:


> _Pamphobeteus _sp. ‘cascada’ _*SUSPECT*_ (hopefully) female


See, I was totally right.


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus_ cf. _antinous_ 2 is molting


----------



## 0311usmc

My female H.gigas left a molt outside burrow entrance for me to find after work. This is her 3rd molt since I have had her and is my only fossorial tarantula that pushes their molts outside of burrow where I can get them. My favorite tarantula is the P.muticus but this H.gigas is just as awesome to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake

N. chromatus #1. Waiting on two and three.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Must be something in the air, because one of my P. ecclesiasticus slings molted today!


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus _sp. 'machala' 2


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus_ sp. ‘Blue’ 2, now let’s hope the other four follow in its steps haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

M. robustum molted sometime recently. The only reason I know this since it rudely covered up the large window in its burrow and left just a tiny peephole is that for 2  months I've been seeing nothing but a fat black butt and the 2 back legs when I looked in there. Yesterday I saw a smaller butt and the same 2 legs, much brighter colored and with much longer setae on those legs. I'll probably never know if its male or female, it runs if it sees me and it has never pushed out a molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

Female B. cabocla

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## buzz182

B cabocola 0.0.1 1/2" molted this morning. I know I should love all my babies the same but I'm really not feeling it for this little guy.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## PanzoN88

Nicaraguan B. albopilosum sling 1/2 molted for the second time in my care.


----------



## Misty Day

_Pamphobeteus sp. "machalla_" male molted, he didn't mature! He's gonna be a big boy when he does mature, looks to be around the 6 inch mark now.


----------



## buzz182

Davus._pentaloris  _molted overnight. this was my first t getting back into the hobby and I can not believe how quickly she/he has grown. Have never really been overly concerned about sexing him/her but they dragged their molt out for display nicely.


----------



## FrDoc

Doesn’t get any more fresh.  _B. boehmei _sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

My _Poecilotheria subfusca LL _sling moulted for the first time in my care. So excited about this species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus_ sp. ‘Blue’ 4


----------



## SonsofArachne

I've having a molt wave (again). Last week it was G. pulchripes and P. fasciata, last night N. chromatus, and I'm think my T. stirmi is in premolt, at least I hope that's what's going on (she stopping eating 2 weeks ago and her abdomen is getting big).


----------



## z32upgrader

_A. geniculata_ sling molted and my _Pseudoclamoris gigas _turned out to be a male and matured today.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus _sp. 'blue' 5


----------



## Greasylake

Yesterday was my P. sazimai. Still waiting on my C. fimbriatus female.


----------



## z32upgrader

OBT sling, _Popa spurca_ mantis and _Dolichothele diamantinensis_ female.


----------



## korlash091

Aphonopelma sp. Oaxaca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gaherp

Another D. diamantinensis molted out today. Got another male(sexed by molt) for all the females. Beautiful dwarf species with only a little skittish demeanor.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Teal

Happened to check on a few Ts last night and found some surprising molts!

Our speedy-growing LP is probably 3" now. But male ): My partner isn't discouraged though, and now wants to find a female for him lol

And my nearly 5 year journey with my P. lugardi who didn't want to grow has reached the final chapter... "JuxtaNeverGonnaGrow" is now a mature male. I have mixed feelings... this spider is one of my absolute favourites, so of course he would be a he. But, I have an adult female and this species just isn't produced as much as I'd like. So I am excited to pair them!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## buzz182

0.0.1 1" Holothele. _longpipes _arrived home tofind it in it's usual spot but did not get the usual bolting towards my hand. Found it's old skin under his leaf.


----------



## Aestas

My P. ornata molted a few days ago and Im hoping my A. geniculata might be ready soon, too.


----------



## draconisj4

E. uatuman and P. sazimai slings and GBB juvenile molted over the last couple days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

D. diamantinensis male matured today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’ 3 molted


----------



## antinous

Pamphobeteus sp. ‘mascara’ A


----------



## z32upgrader

N. chromatus I suspected was female is finally confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My pachistopelma bromelicola juvenile moulted today and it looks beautiful


----------



## Enrgy

Woke up in the middle of the night to pee and caught my p. Gigas molting


----------



## 0311usmc

My female T.apophysis molted last night. I haven't seen her out and about in almost 5 months, no big deal gave my roach colony a break so I should have more dubais to feed her in another 2-3 weeks. She broke off some of the legs of her molt and am kinda bummed about that but what do you do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samo102

z32upgrader said:


> _A. geniculata_ sling molted and my _Pseudoclamoris gigas _turned out to be a male and matured today.


My little A. geniculata sling molted today as well! Put on quite a decent amount of size


----------



## antinous

Pamphobeteus sp. mascara B
Phormictopus sp. blue 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Big female L. parahybana just finished.


----------



## MissouriArachnophile

L. Violaceopes, A. geniculata, B. albopilosum


----------



## boina

Sericopelma generalum - not a small spider and she's still growing 




I think in a few years she may actually reach the 8" mark.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Mother of my 500+ slings, Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091

A. geniculata and B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aestas

Lasiodora parahybana sling molted finally today 












New dress



__ Aestas
__ Nov 12, 2018
__
brazilian salmon pink birdeater tarantula
brazilian salmon tarantula
lasiodora
lasiodora parahybana
lp
parahybana
salmon pink birdeater tarantula




						My L. parahybana finally molted while I was at work. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ has flipped onto his back.












Molting Male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (3.75")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 13, 2018
__ 5
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
molting
muffet




						Mr. Muffet has flipped onto his back.  This surprised me, because even though he refused food...
					




This surprised me, because even though he refused food last week (something he rarely does), he just molted three months ago.

I hope he does not mature yet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aestas

My P. irminia molted all of a sudden. Was a quite nice surprise this morning. Sadly I couldnt observe it because I had to go to work TT___TT


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile G iheringi moulted today and it looks female


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> My juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ has flipped onto his back.


He trolled me hard.  After 8+ hours of being on his back, he flipped back over like nothing happened.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Neoholothele incei "Murderess", who killed her sibling in a failed communal, molted today.  Just confirmed my suspicions on the sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

L. nigerrimum male, My P. metallica moulted at some point within the last couple of days


----------



## SpaceM

My P.irminia sling just molted, haven't managed to get a picture yet but it's showing adult colours for the first time.


----------



## checkmate

Olios giganteus finally molted into a mature male. First male I've had of this species and want to get some good comparison shots of the male and female. I have two females (and some unsexed slings) but they aren't close to maturing yet. 
Chilobrachys sp Electric Blue molted (now about 3"). Destroyed the molt so couldn't sex it.
Psalmopoeus irminia molted (now about 2.5").
Various slings molted (3 x H. venatoria, 2 x S. grossa, 1 x L. hesperus)


----------



## korlash091

N. incei molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## buzz182

0.0.1 N chromatus


----------



## antinous

The other _P. _sp. 'machala'

Already showing some pink!


----------



## PanzoN88

My O. sp. "Cebu" molted recently. It has really put on size with this molt.


----------



## z32upgrader

Linothele megatheloides tossed out a molt today.


----------



## johnny quango

Avicularia braunshauseni sling moulted today


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Well not today, but last night I came home to my GBB molting. He/she choice of location was pretty bad. The little T chose one the highest locations to molt. Basically giving itself very little room to go through this stressful process. When I saw it, I didn't want to disturb it, so I decided to just open the lid to it's enclosure and place it in a larger inclosure.


----------



## MrTwister

B. vagans got his hooks a few days ago. Came home from work and my N. chromatus is now sporting hooks too. I'm surprised how small he is. Took a peek inside my P. cams web and I see upside down legs....better not be another male lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

0.0.1 Y. diversipes


----------



## CJJon

0.0.1 C. cyaneopubescens 

My very first T and very first molt! Came home last night and there were too many legs in its web hole. I really want to retrieve the molt but it is still inside the webbing and I don't think I can get at it without disturbance. Maybe it will help me out and toss it out the hole!

It had been off food (B. lateralis) for a few days but hadn't seemed to change color much so it was a bit of a surprise. In fact, there is a B. lat nymph in there now that she refused the last time I tried feeding. It was in there when she molted but it hasn't moved from a spot on the cork bark since I put it in there. I am amazed at how fast they are, no way I am going to catch it without totally tearing apart the enclosure. 

Thanks to Tanya from Fear Not Tarantulas for a great T and great starter package!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miamc12321

P metallica baby molted, scaring the Hades out of me because I thought it was her.  Unexpected surprise because the seller said it was more like eight weeks away!  Looks like my baby knew better.  She went back to burrow, so I haven't seen him/her in the new clothes yet.

Autocorrect... molted is a word, phone!


----------



## DanBsTs

My Pseudhapalopus sp blue molted today. Now it is _slightly_ _*bigger*_ than 1/4” instead of just 1/4”. The gains are mind boggling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## arachnidgill

0.0.1 P. sazimai
0.0.1 P. murinus (ate the day before)


----------



## ComputerDellLI

H. pulchripes sling got closer to juvenile size yesterday!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny

Heterothele gabonensis 2i-3i molts

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## buzz182

0.0.1 P._irminia_ sling molted today. had shown no signs of being in premolt and has shown some impressive growth this molt.


----------



## WolfSoon

I’m 90% sure my minuscule C. elegans sling molted. A few weeks ago I thought it had molted and then decided I was looking at an oddly shaped piece of substrate rather than a tiny exuvia 

My P. cambridgei sling definitely molted but didn’t grow much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Woke up to find my Poecilotheria ornata had moulted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Potatatas

Both my P. regalis and L. parahybana moulted! Took me ages to realise P. regalis had moulted. Was sure it looked bigger but couldn't find the moult anywhere as it blended in so well with the cork bark.

Also, a note for anyone with a P. regalis who hasn't seen them moult yet. Mine was hard to tell it was in premoult. The abdomen did not get the tell tale dark shiny patch and was not that big. Unlike my LP which had a huge booty and a huge dark patch


----------



## DanBsTs

C. sp namtok phlio #1 molted today.


----------



## JAFUENTES

Female P.sazimai
Female G.pulchra
Female N.trippepi
Female N.Chromatus
Huge still Immature male X.immanis

Happy Thanksgiving to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

One of the Phormictopus cancerides ‘Dominican Purple’ and the last  Pamphobeteus sp. ‘mascara’ are molting. The Brachypelma kahlenbergi molted again too, less than a month since the last time, pretty cool


----------



## Teal

Two juvie B. vagans females molted recently, and our little O. sp Hati Hati sling. 



JAFUENTES said:


> Female N.trippepi


Jealous! I am preeeetty sure mine is male. S/he is in HEAVY premolt at the moment, so I'll know for sure soon.


----------



## buzz182

0.1.0 B._smithi 3" _Molted today.


----------



## Ungoliant

Genicula, my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, just flipped onto his back.

Update: it looks like the molt was successful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## lostbrane

Ungoliant said:


> Genicula, my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, just flipped onto his back.


I just woke up to my A. geniculata flipped. 

Update: Mission accomplished.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

P. sazimai molted while I was away.  Pretty girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Harpactira pulchripes, C. versicolor sling and Avic avic morphotype#6 molted.


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma sp montane sling moulted tonight and it's finally 1"


----------



## draconisj4

Within the last 3 days:

C. schioedtei
C. versicolor
L. parahybana
D. pentaloris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

Aphonopelma sp. Oaxaca molted last night


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Psalmopoeus irminia_ sling just molted today about six weeks after molting before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus sp "Colombia Large" molted.


----------



## Aestas

My C. versicolor sling molted 2 days ago. And regarding the size and color it looks EXACTLY the same as before.
Its also the first molt since I got it October 6th. Is kinda slow


----------



## johnny quango

My G grossa moulted earlier today


----------



## checkmate

C. fimbriatus and B. klaasi both molted


----------



## SpaceM

My juvenile B.albopilosum molted today and is looking super hairy. Was just sold to me as "curly hair" but that's gotta be a nicaragua form. Was it's first molt like this too so i'd only expect it to get more hairy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

After 9 months and 19 days (last moult was Feb 9th of this year), my _Homoeomma chilensis_ had 'his' first moult with the proper species name.







The photo is a bit blurry unfortunately.  Having a tough time with the camera on my Pixel 2 at the moment -- cannot use flash with macro for some reason.  The photos come out ridiculously over-exposed.  This one is in HDR+ mode with the brightness slider adjusted up, but it seems to have a bit of trouble focusing when I shoot this way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

0.0.1 N. incei
0.0.1 P. cambridgei
0.0.1 G. pulchra


----------



## draconisj4

P. cancerides
P. cambridgei
B. vagans
G. pulchripes
L. klugi

EDIT: Just sexed the G. pulchripes molt, it's a girl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## 92qwerty

I can finally add to this post. 
My was 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 4-5cm b. Albopolosum. Ill grab a better pic when she/he has settled, molted over night.looking very fresh out of the molt so ill leave them be.
Too small to sex would you think?
Im not overly bothered about sex with this one as i have bought confirmed females with most of my other t's.
Have a good friday everyone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

92qwerty said:


> I can finally add to this post.
> My was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-5cm b. Albopolosum. Ill grab a better pic when she/he has settled, molted over night.looking very fresh out of the molt so ill leave them be.
> Too small to sex would you think?
> Im not overly bothered about sex with this one as i have bought confirmed females with most of my other t's.
> Have a good friday everyone.


Congrats! That size spider is plenty big enough to sex even without a microscope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Flash, my smaller juvenile female _Grammostola pulchra_, has flipped over.

Now only if Dozer would molt.  (It's been almost two years.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

C. marshalli sling molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

This little fuzzybutt was just finishing up molting when I had to leave today... I didn't want to disturb them while they were still upside down, but when I got home they were chewing on the abdomen of their molt  I am *pretty* sure they are male... but now I'll have to wait and hopefully get the next molt before it is destroyed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone

This little baby just hit 5i a couple days ago. 
This is the only one i held back out of the sack i was fortunate to produce earlier this year

Avicularia rufa

Reactions: Love 4


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus _sp. 'flammifera' - second time it molted it my care, the first was Oct. 20th, so a bit more than a month ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

P. subfusca HL sling had a successful molt and it looks pretty fresh too so I'm guessing some time today it completed the process. My P. metallica shouldn't be too far behind either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets

One of my Hapalopus sp. Colombia "klein" molted at some point today. I was FINALLY able to sex the molt, and she's a female! Although the molt is only about an inch in legspan, the spermathecae actually appear to be properly darkened. Next it's time to wait for the other suspect female to molt to see if I can molt confirm her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

I've been slacking with this lately...

Today:
A. seemanni

Recently:
M. mesomelas (suspect female)
P. victori (suspect male )
B. albiceps
P. gigas
B. albopilosum (Nicaragua)


----------



## Teal

Molted a few days ago and was kind enough to deposit the molt at the burrow entrance today... female B. vagans #3!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

Finally, my B. albo sling, who looked like a black, shiny tick for weeks now, has moulted while I was at work (of course, while I was away ).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

dangerforceidle said:


>



And here he is after hardening a bit more:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moshpitpanda

First time seeing my B. Vagans in a few weeks today. Thought he looked bigger and sure enough there is a molt in its hide!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

I knew my H.mac lass was due to moult. Not the most exciting pic of her moult so I grabbed some of her enclosure too. Love a tarantula's lair.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 92qwerty

One of my 2 A.peru purple slings molted today and now has a tan butt with a tint of purple at 3-4 cm. The other sling must be due any day they were from the same batch and kept the same. Just looked and yep, shiny black butt.


----------



## PidderPeets

The female N. chromatus I bought a while back from a fellow boardmember finally molted today and I was able to molt confirm her a as female (not that I doubted the seller, it's just nice to see things for yourself). Thought she was only about 2 inches DLS before molting, but she was actually around 3.5 inches! :wideyed: She was rather stubborn and didn't want to give up her molt after she started to munch it, but I got it from her before she could destroy the spermathecae.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88

G. grossa #1 molted recently.


----------



## Ungoliant

There is a ghostly version of my _Bumba cabocla_ in his lair.  (Maybe I can get the molt for sexing.)

Update: He was courteous enough to put his molt at the entrance of his burrow, and now I know he is a boy.












2" Male Bumba horrida [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 8, 2018
__ 1
__
accessory organs
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
exuviae
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
juvenile male
male
molt
paraphysa horrida
pele
sexing




						It looks like I have a boy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## draconisj4

Mr. Bitey my oldest P. cancerides molted overnight. Looks like I may have to change its name to Miss Bitey but need to wait for the next molt to know for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostInExotics

L. difficilis and P. irminia molted overnight


----------



## Thekla

My T. cyaneolum moulted last night. I was a bit surprised because it was a tad earlier than expected and it didn't bury itself away this time. :wideyed: So, I hope I can get to that moult before (s)he destroys it, but I won't disturb her/him right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Pamphobeteus sp. ‘magna’
Brachypelma vagans
Phormictopus sp. ‘South Hispaniola’/‘Green Femur’ 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Augacephalus ezendami_ sling (from @cold blood), which has been fasting for weeks, _finally_ molted.

It doesn't seem to have gotten much bigger, but at least I can start feeding it again.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. pulcher sling just finished 
*edit*
Got the molt. Looks like another male for me. 
On the bright side, just learned of the potential for a butt-load of baby pulcher with no work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostInExotics

My C. argentinense molted today


----------



## Torech Ungol

Holy crap, my Aphonopelma hentzi sling molted. It's a gorram Christmas miracle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## esa space station

Theraphosa blondi(one year old)molting currently on its back ventral sexed as female .took near 5 mth as well! Will update with piccys!


----------



## The Seraph

I had just figured out how to turn on the heater in my house yesterday and lo and behold my C. Cyaneopubescens sling _finally _molted.


----------



## esa space station

Ignore slight touch of mould bit to wet up one corner otherwise all good
wire is off thermo/hygro probe btw


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus_ sp. ‘South Hispaniola’/‘Green Femur’ 3


----------



## lostbrane

P. metallica molted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry, I'm rather excited due to my recent losses.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla

C. ritae male moulted today, pretty sure he hooked out on me. He's deep in his web, I hope I'll get a better picture soon, but look at those legs! 




Edit:
I just found the moult my C. elegans left for me, (s)he moulted probably sometime in the last couple of weeks as well.


----------



## LostInExotics

Pterinopelma sazimai molted today! Woke up to it laying on its back, I wanted to shoot a time lapse but I don’t have any space on my camera :/ The waterdish actually has water in it, the flash made it look empty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Phormictopus sp. SH/GF 4
Pamphobeteus sp. manabi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serpyderpy

Theraphosinae sp. Panama! After a recent loss I'm super happy this cutie got through okay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

P. vittata sling molted. Woot. I'm pretty sure my male is molting as well because I haven't seen him in a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Phormictopus sp. ‘blue’ 2 is in the process of molting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

Aphnopelma seemani molted and it's a girl! I thought she was a boy all this long.

Also Pterinochilus murinus which I thought was a girl but now I can't see anything on the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

T. ockerti juvenile, H. pulchripes and P. reduncas slings molted in the past couple days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Mychajlo

My female C. Marshalli molted just now
She’s about 4.5” now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

The first of my 3 A. variegata slings moulted as well

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolfSoon

C. elegans sling gained a little size and looks adorable with those tiny heart butt/triangle face markings  Unfortunately I couldn’t get a good photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

P. cambridgei molted! I'd been waiting a bit for this one since it stopped taking food, and was hiding out so I am super duper stoked about this. Appears to have put on a good bit of size so can't wait to see it in it's new glory.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

Forgot to add, my male P. cf antinous molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Well not today, but earlier this week my A. juruensis gave me a scare. Why? Well it grew almost twice it's size.













Avicularia juruensis



__ FrmDaLeftCoast
__ Nov 6, 2018
__
avicularia
avicularia juruensis
avicularia urticans
juruensis
molted
peruvian pinktoe tarantula
sling
yellowbanded tarantula




						Came home to a molt :-)
					
















A. juruensis



__ FrmDaLeftCoast
__ Nov 25, 2018
__
avics
avicularia
avicularia juruensis
avicularia urticans
juruensis
peruvian pinktoe tarantula
sling
yellowbanded tarantula




						My lil A. juruensis
					
















A. juruensis



__ FrmDaLeftCoast
__ Dec 18, 2018
__
avics
avicularia
avicularia juruensis
avicularia urticans
juruensis
peruvian pinktoe tarantula
yellowbanded tarantula




						This little T scared the "you know what" out of me. It grew almost twice it's size after it's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Minty

Pterinochilus lugardi sling moulted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080

Tapinauchinius rasti #2
	

		
			
		

		
	



Poecilotheria subfusca LL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091

I think he\she is about to molt. 
Wish him\her luck!


----------



## EtienneN

My itty bitty H. _pulchripes _moulted! But unfortunately I can’t get a good picture as it’s hiding/hardening in its web tunnel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Teal

This girl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

H. sanguiniceps and N. incei gold juveniles molted last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

draconisj4 said:


> [...] N. incei gold juveniles molted last night.


Mine just flipped.  Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

C. darlingi molted last night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asmiro

Woke up to a molted gbb and versicolor, was surprised they both molted at the same time.  Sadly, no pics I was on my way to work.


----------



## WolfSoon

H. chilensis “Clover” molted and is currently munching on the abdomen of the molt I desperately want to examine. 




That’s three molts in the last few days  (also G. pulchra and C. elegans) - a lot of action for my small collection during winter.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Thekla

WolfSoon said:


> H. chilensis “Clover” molted and is currently munching on the abdomen of the molt I desperately want to examine.


Oh, I know the feeling. Mine did the same with its last moult, completely destroyed it.


----------



## WolfSoon

Thekla said:


> Oh, I know the feeling. Mine did the same with its last moult, completely destroyed it.


That’s a bummer!  Fingers crossed there’s something leftover from this one.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PhilMcWonder

My first sling ever just molted and now I am gonna gush about it like a school girl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Seraph

I remember when my first sling molted. If only it would do so now. Also, deepest of apologies for this, but I do believe there is already a thread for this.


----------



## Nightstalker47

Thats the beauty in raising pamphos, you dont need to wait long before they start molting.


----------



## antinous

Quite a few molted in the 2 1/2 days I was gone:

0.0.1 Pamphobeteus cf. antinous
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. ‘machala’ B
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. ‘platyomma’
0.0.2 Phormictopus sp. ‘Blue’ 4 & 5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

My juvenile/sub-adult male A. merianae moulted last night... finally, after 2 months just sitting there in his web hammock-tunnel-thingy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

_Pamphobeteus_ sp. ‘cascada’ - my only Pampho that actually closed off it’s hide to molt, which is fine and all, but I really wanted to sex it by its molt


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus sp. "machala" female molted.


----------



## DanBsTs

My A. avicularia #1 molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

B. cabocla juvenile molted last night. No doubt about it, now a confirmed female...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling molted.  Pretty sure it's male.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

P. sazimai female
A. variegata #2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

My male B. vagans molted some time last night. I didn't even realize he was in pre-molt. It's a festivus miracle!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Surprise Christmas molt from my female P. fasciata!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dorifto

Yesterday my little A. geniculata molted in less than 20 minutes xD I saw her flipping over so I decided to not disturb her, and 15 minutes later she molted completely.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aestas

My C. marshalli moltedafewdaysago(dont know when exactly)
And my A.geniculata girl Mabel molted I thinkyesterday. She is still very bright. Finally. Shewas in premolt for almost 2 months now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EtienneN

My 3 inch P. bara/subfusca lowland moulted last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Pseudoclamoris burgessi juvenile, it's male

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Newt83

P. irminia molted Chirstmas day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Ermac, my A. minatrix male moulted, thought this was going to be his maturing moult but apparently he has another one in him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

My Avicularia metallica molted last night! Pictures coming soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus _sp. 'Blue" 3 molted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

H. pulchripes sling molted. Got it's missing leg and pedipalp back.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sdsnybny

Grammostola iheringi sub adult female. Closing in on 6" and still not fully developed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Irisiridescent

Suspected G. iheringi molted. Confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus _sp. 'Blue' #1

My _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'mascara' and _Phormictopus cancerides _are testing my patience....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

My T stirmi moulted, but wasn’t able to get a photo. Happy though, she’s a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph

My B. albopilosum has molted! Finally!


----------



## sdsnybny

E. campestratus male matured yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## WolfSoon

One B. sabulosum sling just finished molting, and my A. avicularia female is currently mid-molt. 
I’d love it if my N. incei male decided to join the molt party..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

Looked over and found that my C. versicolor has successfully molted. So, wahoo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

Just for making a very well educated guess, I'm going to say my _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'mascara' is going to molt tonight. If it doesn't, may Thor strike me with his hammer, or may wet Thor impale me with his pitchfork/trident/oversized fork.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. cambridgei sling molted sometime within the last three days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

N. incei molted 2 day ago, almost doubled it size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

antinous said:


> Just for making a very well educated guess, I'm going to say my _Pamphobeteus _sp. 'mascara' is going to molt tonight. If it doesn't, may Thor strike me with his hammer, or may wet Thor impale me with his pitchfork/trident/oversized fork.


By last night I meant today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rosehaired1979

A.genic new suit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antinous

antinous said:


> By last night I meant today


I’m psychic, it’s molting! Great way to celebrate the new year

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezonantVoid

Phlogius Strennus just molted today for the 3rd time in 2 months, it is now 3 1/2" I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

P. irminia molted again. He's growing like a weed, outpaced everything else I have.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Newt83

A. geniculata, H. maculata and C. versicolor slings all molted today. I’ve been waiting on the A. genic to molt for 2 weeks!! I yelled Woooohooo!!! Then my fiancé looked  at me and just shook her head and smiled. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## asunshinefix

I'm a little late, but my G. pulchra and my Homeoemma chilensis both molted right around Christmas, which was the best present I could possibly ask for.

Since then, my mum babysat my tarantulas for a week and my two slowest growers molted - E. campestratus and E. pulcherrimaklaasi - one today, one a few days ago. I don't know what kind of tarantula magic is going on but I'm not going to question it!

I don't have photos of everybody, but here's my G. pulchra.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## The Seraph

asunshinefix said:


> Homeoemma chilensis


_So jealous._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## asunshinefix

The Seraph said:


> _So jealous._


They are really as lovely as everyone says! I bought mine as a juvie female from Tarantula Canada, kind of pricey but she was 100% worth it. Definitely snag one if you see them for sale!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

T. ockerti female moulted yesterday.

Woke up this morning to find A. variegata sling #3 hanging halfway down the enclosure partially stuck in its moult, I managed to free it with a wet cotton ear bud (it lost a palp and one leg in the process and one of the remaining legs looks a bit mangled but I think I did a reasonably good job seeing as I'm an ogre) and I've place it on a leaf in the enclosure with a drop of water to drink so hopefully it has a fighting chance of survival now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Scarge

My Nhandu chromatus juvenile molted on Dec 29 and then my Nhandu tripepii sling molted on January 1st, Nhandu synchronization complete.  My little B. hamorii sling recently covered the entrance to it's burrow so now I begin the long wait (it's last premolt lasted for about 2 months).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfSoon

A. moderatum sling finally molted after 6 months (and almost 5 months without eating)! He looks to be a whopping 1/2” now 



Edit: A. minatrix sling also molted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane

Woo. LP molted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon

Bumba cabocla molted and is still so plump  Can’t wait to take a look at that exuvium and hopefully confirm that’s she’s female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_, very fresh and down a leg.  

And a post-moult drink!  The dish doesn't look like it has much water, but it's nearly full in this photo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## laservet

My 2” _Psalmopoeus irminia_. No way to get a good pic right now Happened last night, first molt since I got it. T is way up in its tube, got a glimpse of its abdomen and rear legs and it is a spectacular creature.

Edit: How long for the exoskeleton to harden enough to feed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

laservet said:


> My 2” _Psalmopoeus irminia_. No way to get a good pic right now Happened last night, first molt since I got it. T is way up in its tube, got a glimpse of its abdomen and rear legs and it is a spectacular creature.
> 
> Edit: How long for the exoskeleton to harden enough to feed?


Give it a week and it should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Little OBT sling molted.  This one's male too.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## laservet

antinous said:


> Give it a week and it should be good to go.


Thanks.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Apparently 2019 is going to ignore my pleas for it to use lube and just go in dry.

C. leetzi had a bad moult too, got it out but I don't think this one will make it. I've popped it back in its enclosure and I'll give it 24hrs before I call it.

EDIT: Yeah, it's brown bread

Reactions: Sad 10


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" sling is flexing after it gained a level today.












Post-molt Stretching (♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 8, 2019
__ 4
__
callow
female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sling
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"
stretching




						My sling molted today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ShockWave

Pelinobius muticus sling molted today! So fresh and so clean, clean!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091

A. geniculata molting right now

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## sdsnybny

Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" 2" sling 5 minutes post molt.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## laservet

laservet said:


> My 2” _Psalmopoeus irminia_. No way to get a good pic right now Happened last night, first molt since I got it. T is way up in its tube, got a glimpse of its abdomen and rear legs and it is a spectacular creature.


I had been trying to figure out how to get the molt out of the T's web tube. It is in a very inaccessible place but I didn't want it to get moldy, figured mold that grows on chitin isn't the best thing to have around the T. While I was ruminating on it the T cleaned house, brought it to the opposite side of its enclosure and dumped it in the water dish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

laservet said:


> I had been trying to figure out how to get the molt out of the T's web tube. It is in a very inaccessible place but I didn't want it to get moldy, figured mold that grows on chitin isn't the best thing to have around the T. While I was ruminating on it the T cleaned house, brought it to the opposite side of its enclosure and dumped it in the water dish.


Mold will not grow on the molt, the tarantula will throw it out when they are ready or web it into the wall for decoration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## draconisj4

Sericopelma sp Azuero Panama sub adult molted last night, now confirmed female P. sazimai speck also molted... 3 molts now in my care and it's still a speck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asunshinefix

2 of my juvies molted today - B. albo and (!!!) G. pulchripes! The latter is still unsexed - molt photos at http://arachnoboards.com/gallery/g-pulchripes.56459/ (and more in the gallery) if anyone wants to take a crack at it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

H. mac molted at some point (doubt it was today) but I just saw it out just now so woo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## firedept10

My poecilotheria regalis molted today. He is looking magnificent but won’t come out enough to get a good shot of him. My immannis molted two days ago. I still have three T’s in premolt that are taking forever. A Hamorii, Emelia and irminia. Love seeing T’s after a molt. They always look so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings from @cold blood molted today.  It looks like it's still an adorable reverse pinktoe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous

1.0.0 Pamphobeteus sp. ‘mascara’ C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

Woke up to a freshly molted B. hamorii, always a special occasion when this one molts.lol. It's now about 1.75" DLS and suspected female from the molt but I can't be sure yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

P. sp. ‘machala’

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

A. marxi sling molted.


----------



## KBMack

My P. Ornata molted today


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> One of my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings from @cold blood molted today.  It looks like it's still an adorable reverse pinktoe.


Her sac-mate molted today.

They both seem to have put on some good size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

B.albopilosum sling was on its back stretching out its new legs this morning.  Will see how big/fluffy he is when I get home.


----------



## draconisj4

During feeding yesterday I discovered that my OBT and tiny  Diplura sp Rurrenabaque both molted in the last couple of days.

EDIT: My I. hirsutum juvenile just now finished molting also.


----------



## laservet

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens was on its back last night, had not moved in a couple of hours, and was done and resting this morning.  Sadly no pictures of the event itself.


----------



## z32upgrader

Euathlus sp "Parda". Looks male.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## WolfSoon

C. versicolor juvie molted into some adult colors

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blonc

Just watched my Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens chuck of its old and tired husk, can't wait until it recuperates  Still got most of the sling colours as far as I can see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeofBorg

Knew it was getting ready. Abdomen turned almost coal black. She stopped eating too. Can’t wait to see he new colors in the morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

X. immanis 
S. sp. 'Santa Catalina'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

draconisj4 said:


> During feeding yesterday I discovered that my OBT and tiny  Diplura sp Rurrenabaque both molted in the last couple of days.
> 
> EDIT: My I. hirsutum juvenile just now finished molting also.


If you can, I’d love to see photos of the Diplura

@The Grym Reaper as well as both of yours


----------



## draconisj4

antinous said:


> If you can, I’d love to see photos of the Diplura


I wish I could get a picture of it but it is still very tiny, its all I can do to even get a glimpse of some legs or a little booty through its maze of webbing.


----------



## Frodo240203

P.irminia finally molted this morning! Can I confirm that it is female?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeofBorg

Success

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Frodo240203 said:


> Can I confirm that it is female?


Requests to identify (or confirm) a tarantula's sex must be posted to the appropriate gallery.  Please see this thread for instructions: How to Request Species or Sex Identification.


----------



## Teal

Two of my pokie slings molted recently - the P. regalis, "Lava," and one of the P. mets, "Russet"

I also have two new mature males...

Our larger H. maculata juvie, "Hammock," and larger C. darlingi juvie, "Mikuni."




I moved Mikuni next to our adult female C. darlingi, "Caliper"... We'll attempt pairings in a few weeks when he is ready!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Second Euathlus sp "Parda".  This one really looks female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female C. darlingi and juvenile male C. fimbriatus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

Adult female Cyriocosmus sellatus moulted earlier today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Pamphobeteus sp. ‘mascara’ b
Phormictopus cancerides A tried molting when I was gone, it failed and I returned to a dead spider halfway done with its molt cycle. First bad molt I’ve had while keeping T’s and it sucks quite a bit.

Reactions: Sad 3


----------



## Dorifto

My G. pulchra molted yesterday, after 6 months of fasting xD

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DanBsTs

N. tripepii molted today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

The very 1st Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling in sac #1 molted to 2i today

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. muticus sling molted, didn't grow much with the molt, but it molted regardless.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

A. geniculata
P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

C. versicolor sling #2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

I just woke up to a very freshly moulted C. versicolor (finally!). Hope (s)he's all right, it's a tangled mess in that web right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

_H. pulchripes _#2 had his ultimate moult.  He had slowed down and was pretty uncoordinated lately when retreating to his burrow, so I figured he was due.  Wasn't a confirmed male, but strongly suspected from ventral sexing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Clareesi

My chromatopelma cyaneopubescens surprised me with a molt!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MikeyD

I had a few species molt this week but was only able to get a photo of my Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi sling.  It’s pretty nervous so went into a scrunched up stress pose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

My 2" _Psalmopoeus irminia_ surprised me with a molt today.  (He just ate a couple days ago.)  He's big enough to sex now, and it looks like he's officially a boy.













2" Female Psalmopoeus irminia [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 26, 2019
__ 1
__
caitlyn jenner
exuviae
female
irminia
juvenile
juvenile female
molt
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
sexing
spermathecae
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

One of my _Phormictopus _sp. 'South Hispaniola'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

Another one of my P. sp. ‘South Hispaniola’

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1 Nhandu tripepii now over 7"

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## antinous

Pamphobeteus sp. ‘flammifera’

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rosehaired1979

Had a few molt these last few weeks

LP
B.klaasi
B.baumgarteni
and a surprise molt the M.robustum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeyD

This Ami sp Colombia molted yesterday and tonight I noticed that my Brachypelma vagans sling molted while I was at work.   I’m happy to finally see some adult coloration showing on the Ami sp.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scarge

My Brachypelma hamorii sling molted on the 27th and my B. albopilosum sling molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

The last of the P. cambridgei slings molted to 2i Friday morning.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## PhilMcWonder

My A.Avic just molted! 
No pic yet, I am leaving her alone to rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My remaining C. leetzi sling and my P. ecclesiasticus female both moulted within the last 24hrs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PhilMcWonder

Okay... update...
I own 5 Tarantulas. 
2 have just molted
2 are in pre-molt
1 is molting while I post this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon

G. actaeon female molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Greasylake

Pamphobeteus sp. "Machala" molted today and is looking very blue.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty

Greasylake said:


> Pamphobeteus sp. "Machala" molted today and is looking very blue.


Photos, please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greasylake

Minty said:


> Photos, please.


I'm not at home at the moment. I'll take some photos with my proper camera when I get home.



Minty said:


> Photos, please.


Here you go:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Minty

Greasylake said:


> I'm not at home at the moment. I'll take some photos with my proper camera when I get home.
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> View attachment 299170
> View attachment 299171


Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MondoMundo

C.marshalli sling in the process of molting right now! Either that or drunk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blonc

My B.emilia sling moulted the past night and isn't the smolest of my slings (I hope, these guys really are slow growers).  I'm hoping to see a bit more of the colors this time around since this species is why I returned to the hobby.  I'll try and get a couple of pics once it hardens up and ventures out from its hide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

P. sazimai sling molted last night. I can't tell if it's getting blue colors or if it's just the post-molt softness that makes it look light. We shall see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MissouriArachnophile

C. Laeta & C. Versicolor slings.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

First of the Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola slings I haven’t sold yet molted to 3i today.
Cyriopagopus lividus sling molted recently too. Spotted a molt at the bottom of the burrow today but the fangs are already black on the spider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_H. chilensis _surprised me with a moult. 







Previous moult dates were Feb 9th and Nov 28th, so I thought I'd be in for a longer wait. This is the second time it has gone a long time between, then had a series in much shorter succession.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Thekla

dangerforceidle said:


> _H. chilensis _surprised me with a moult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous moult dates were Feb 9th and Nov 28th, so I thought I'd be in for a longer wait. This is the second time it has gone a long time between, then had a series in much shorter succession.


So jealous! I wished mine would do that, but its moult cycles are all over the place. First one was over nine months, second one was 2 months, and now it's already been 4 months since the last moult. 

By the way, gorgeous, gorgeous little T!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Scarge

My G. pulchra sling molted yesterday, it's beginning to show adult colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

P. murinus molted yesterday, its butt its starting to look yellow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

I. mira molted after a month of premolt. Looks about 1" now.


----------



## korlash091

P. victori molted yesterday, first molt in my care and it seems to have doubled its size.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty

Can’t really see it in the photo, but my Poecilotheria striata female moulted. As did my Asian forest scorpion. Hopefully see her out and about at night again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper

My T. stirmi female sort of surprised me with a moult (she refused to eat 2 days ago so I knew one was coming, just not this soon)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MintyWood826

I came home and found that my _B. albopilosum _and my _N. chromatus _slings had molted. I'm not sure of the exact date of the former's molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

B. albiceps sling molted yesterday and now has a golden carapace  N. tripepi and L. klugi juveniles also molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Poecilotheria subfusca lowland lass. Not sure when but I haven't seen her out and about for a little while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

P. striata molted. This little thing is growing fast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

Sericopelma sp. Guapiles

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Thekla

My B. albo had flipped when I woke up this morning. I hate it when they do this shortly before I have to leave for work. 





Edit:
This was the  moment I *really *had to leave for work (I was already an hour late ), but it made good progess until then, so I'm sure everything's gonna be fine. 




Edit no.2:
I just came home from work, and of course, everything went completely fine! 
She (yes, she! ) grew at least 3/4" and is now 2" (maybe even a little bit more).

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## dangerforceidle

My newly arrived _C. versicolor_ sling moulted last night:







"She" arrived on Tuesday, promptly built a tiny little web tunnel, and did "her" thing last night.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane

GBB molted today. I know people have said they like to kick hair but damn. All I did was try to pop the lid open a little

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antinous

_Phormictopus_ sp. ‘blue’ 1

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andrew Clayton

My psalmopeous cambrigei has began moulting at some point through the night in its Web tunnel I can't really see in right to see if its done or not just noticed legs at both ends of the tunnel so going to check again in a few hours hope everything goes ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

GBB juvenile and C. versicolor sling molted yesterday, it will be rehouse time for both when they harden.
EDIT: Just noticed that my H. pulchripes sling also molted. Sheesh, I can't keep up with these guys, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## firedept10

Our P. Vittata just finished molt about an hour ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StepUp8

Avicularia avicularia a few minutes ago  1st molt for my 1st T. Got it last Christmas. Was 2" DLS... I'm looking forward to seeing how much it's grown

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## korlash091

Brachypelma baumgarteni molted yesterday ill try to get some pics today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Theraphosinae sp. Yucatan came out of hiding to show it molted! Finally getting some size and more noticeable color to it, thinking in one more molt it'll be time for a rehouse. Maybe then I'll actually get a good look of the secretive little thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AmbushArachnids



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091

Davus pentaloris molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## The Grym Reaper

B. auratum male moulted this morning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

0.1 Pseudohapalopus sp. Blue 













Shine Bright Like A Diamond



__ Arachnophoric
__ Feb 12, 2019
__ 2
__
pseudhapalopus
pseudhapalopus sp. "blue"
sp. "blue"




						Crazy Diamond gave me her first molt in my care and I could not be happier! - 0.1 Pseudhapalopus...
					




Molt measured 3.5" DLS, looks like she could be sitting around 4" now!

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## dmac

My girlfriend's tiny H. chilensis and my C. fimbriatus sling molted day before yesterday.




Maybe I'll live long enough to see the Homoeomma break an inch.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mack1855

T.blondi...ya,i know,another spooder had a molt.BIG deal,right?
Its still impressive.Its still a wonder!!.
If you get bored with a successful/uneventful molt from your animal,
you may have lost your passion. Years later,it never gets old for me.

For all the new people coming to the hobby,passion,obsession...a molt is a big
deal.Ok,im done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

mack1855 said:


> T.blondi...ya,i know,another spooder had a molt.BIG deal,right?
> Its still impressive.Its still a wonder!!.
> If you get bored with a successful/uneventful molt from your animal,
> you may have lost your passion. Years later,it never gets old for me.
> 
> For all the new people coming to the hobby,passion,obsession...a molt is a big
> deal.Ok,im done.


And being a Theraphosa sp wait until he/she emerges absolutely massive compared to the last time you saw him/her. 

Their growth is astounding.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PelesAsher

My female T. Ockerti molted today after being in her web den for 4 whole weeks...now I get to wait another 4 for her to decide shes had enough of her see-through "hide". At least she makes me laugh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon

A. avicularia immature male

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## arachnidgill

H. pulchripes sling molted

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SteveIDDQD

My P.irminia moulted in the last few days, but I'm a bit worried about her.  She's in a web and dirt bubble against the back of the enclosure, away from the water dish.  Her abdomen is awfully small right now, way smaller than I'd think possible for a 9 ish cm T, it's like a pea. 
I used a syringe to squirt water onto the back of the enclosure where it dribbled down into the web bubble.  She drank quite a lot off of the glass, so that's good.  Hopefully she'll break out of the web and go for a proper drink soon.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Ami sp. 'Panama' sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

Hapalopus triseriatus moulted, and is now a mature male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Bennett

My first molting, A. Kwitari.

Caught it mid molting.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Avicularia purpurea female molted today and my Neoholothele incei female molted a couple days ago too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## MikeyD

My Homoeomma sp Blue molted today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dmac

My H. pulchripes sling molted and it looks like my juvie B. hamorii and adult female T. stirmi are going into premolt. Excited to see the growth on the stirmi!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

All juveniles.

B. vagans #2, it's a male.
L. parahybana #2, chewed up the molt.
O. schioedtei, buried the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My cyclosternum schmardae moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

0.0.1 _Cyriocosmus sellatus_, finally bigger than an inch! Growing like a weed, lovely little thing.
1.0.0 _Neoholothele incei_ also surprised me with a molt, even more surprised he didn't mature out. I had to check his molt again just to make sure he was still male.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Thekla

My GBB moulted while I was at work. Can't wait to see her fully out of her den, I can only see very shiny blue legs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Justin H

Super excited about the first spider molt in my care! My 1.5" DLS B. albopilosum flipped over last night, and I woke up to a different spider. She's gained a serious amount of size, probably at least another .5" added to her DLS. I wasn't expecting that at all--I thought she was supposed to grow slow .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty

He is now a mature male. Need to find him a woman.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Freshly moulted, out stretching Phormingochilus Everetti sling The moult measured 30mm exactly and rough guessing with the measuring tape it's about 35mm now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp "Hati Hati" male molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Came home to find C. versicolor flipped, it's popping the carapace as I type!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bailz

P. Irminia has moulted at some point in the last 12 hours.....Or more accurately, the web-tunnel that eats crickets at night, has moulted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton

My little baby Grammostola Pulchripes moulted recently its not put on much size but has come out this morning to do some stretches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Largest of my three female OBTs molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

2.5" female Aphonopelma sp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

P. auratus juvenile and P. reduncus sling molted last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Yesterday sometime my _Lasiodora parahybana_ moulted, now confirmed male.












Put on quite a lot of size after a lengthy period between moults.  The previous size was just a touch over 3" DLS, now I'm betting well over 4".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Caught my LP mid moult

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

Caught it at the end of moulting. Immediately removed the moult. Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaragua.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

After my _C. versicolor_ molted (and shredded literally the only part of the molt I needed so remains unsexed ), two others followed suit!

_C. albostriatus_ has a little molt sitting in the bottom of its burrow, has yet to come out so I can see how much it's grown but was sitting arooound an inch before molting.

And my ~2" _H. gigas_ molted this morning, and saw fit to boot the molt out of her den rather than shred it - Gigabyte is now a molt-confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Justin H

My 1/4" L. difficilis molted last night. I took a picture of the new molt next to an old one I found in his vial when I got him. 

This guy went into premolt the same time as my 2" B. albo. He spent all that extra time webbing his enclosure like a mad man, so much that I began to wonder if he was really a Lasiodora, haha. He's still in there hanging out on a big sheet of silk above the subsrate... he even anchored it to the water bowl and some bigger substrate scraps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Recently had a B. emilia sling and a GBB juvenile molt, both females! Yeehaw!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## volcanopele

My Avic avic ("metallica" morphotype) FINALLY molted yesterday morning.  She had been in pre-molt since late September...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

My 4" P. cambridgei molted within the last few days and tossed the molt out  today. It's a girl . Almost makes up for my I. hirsutum being male.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Greasylake

Aphonopelma mooreae molted! I'll probably be graduating college by the time it molts again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## korlash091

N. incei and A. geniculata molted today. 
Both of them grew so much with the molt.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnophoric

_P. striata_ and _E. cyanognathus_ both molted for me today, and I've got at least my female _N. chromatus_ confirmed to finally be in heavy premolt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jrh3

C. Versicolor, gotta love the fresh molt, been waiting a month. Then, decides to eat its molt, lol.

It got some nice size this molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hedge Witch

My Tapinauchenius sp Caribbean diamond moulted and stuffed it into the entrance of its tube. I think I saw it's legs yesterday and I'm hoping it's now showing adult colours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Can join in again!!!


Cyriopagopus doriae

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

B. hamorii

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CommanderBacon

My A. geniculata, Baron von Butterbean, molted today. Pretty fast, too. I woke up, he was on his back. I had an hour long conference call and checked on him, and he’s out! Testing his peds out and drying now.

He was about 4-4.5 inches, so I’m curious how much size he’ll put on. I haven’t successfully sexed him yet either (he was a bday present last month), so looking forward to that, but I suspect male. The suspense is killing me XD

Reactions: Like 7 | Cake 1


----------



## volcanopele

Meridia, my 2.5” Nhandu coloratovillosus juvenile, molted this morning.  Tertius, one of my Lasiodora klugi young juveniles (also ~2.5”), will molt imminently (it is flipped on its back in its burrow)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

Our juvenile female T. stirmi molted for the first time with us! She is so pretty, from what I can see of her in her burrow lol

My juvie P. cam molted and I was able to sex the molt... John is a girl!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## mushuporker

View attachment 299170
View attachment 299171

Newbie here... What species is this? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Greasylake

mushuporker said:


> View attachment 299170
> View attachment 299171
> 
> Newbie here... What species is this? It's gorgeous.


Ah those are my pictures. That's a Pamphobeteus sp. "Machala" sling.


----------



## mushuporker

Greasylake said:


> Ah those are my pictures. That's a Pamphobeteus sp. "Machala" sling.


Yeah. Sorry didn't mean to steal them, but I really like that T. Is it a difficult species?


----------



## Liquifin

Good molt, but also a bad one. M. balfouri molted, but it had to lose 2 of its legs in the process, which are still in the old molt. At least it's still alive, and hopefully get them back next molt.

Reactions: Sad 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Greasylake

mushuporker said:


> Yeah. Sorry didn't mean to steal them, but I really like that T. Is it a difficult species?


In the future you can just quote the post and it'll notify the person that you quoted them 

They're not hard to keep. Moist substrate is about they need. They have a big appetite and grow fast, and are notorious for trying to eat literally everything. That sling tried to eat a stream of water once and yesterday it jumped and grabbed a cricket i was holding in my tongs before I could drop it in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

I used to be worried I wasn't going to like this T as much once she lost her sling coloration. I now realize that was just silly of me. 













Crisp



__ Arachnophoric
__ Mar 2, 2019
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
female
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula




						Artorias fresh in her new clothes. 0.1 C. cyaneopubescens
					




Artorias, 0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _

Also had my _Psalmopoeus langenbucheri_ molt, couldn't snap any pics of the little bugger though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lazarus

This is how a 5th instar Euathlus sp. San Felipe looks like, it's in a 25ml vial

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

My newly acquired Harpactira pulchripes has moulted. Sadly she's squashed her skin into her burrow. I was hoping she'd move it up so I could get it out with tongs. She came with some mites so wanted the moult and them out. I'm not prepared to demolish her burrow and stress her out after just moulting though to get it. Hopefully at least some of them will die in the dry skin and sub before finding her again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Teal

Four months ago, my juvie N. tripepii molted. They didn't want to leave the molt and I had to leave, so I figured I would pull the molt for sexing when I got home.

Except they ATE JUST THE ABDOMEN. 

Well, low and behold... right on their 4 month schedule... AND THIS TIME, I GOT THE MOLT.

I haven't been THIS happy about a T being female in quite some time!!





And one of my OBT Army juvies is molting as I type!

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Minty

My Chilobrachys sp. Electric blue has moulted and turns out it’s a female.

Worth noting I bought it from TSS as a juvenile. @The Grym Reaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Minty said:


> My Chilobrachys sp. Electric blue has moulted and turns out it’s a female.
> 
> Worth noting I bought it from TSS as a juvenile. @The Grym Reaper


They must've fudged that one then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EtienneN

My Harpactira pulchripes and G. pulchra moulted this weekend; they'll need bigger containers pretty soon!


----------



## EtienneN

CommanderBacon said:


> View attachment 301350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My A. geniculata, Baron von Butterbean, molted today. Pretty fast, too. I woke up, he was on his back. I had an hour long conference call and checked on him, and he’s out! Testing his peds out and drying now.
> 
> He was about 4-4.5 inches, so I’m curious how much size he’ll put on. I haven’t successfully sexed him yet either (he was a bday present last month), so looking forward to that, but I suspect male. The suspense is killing me XD


Oh, so _that's_ what your spider was doing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

EtienneN said:


> Oh, so _that's_ what your spider was doing!


Yes, and it’s just been laying there for days!


----------



## The Grym Reaper

D. diamantinensis and T. rasti

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## arachnidgill

Went away for the weekend. Came home to a freshly molted MM A. avicularia!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Avicularia minatrix molted and looks about 1.25” or so now, so I’ll be rehousing soon. My
Dolichothele diamantinensis molted, but I haven’t seen it yet. It tossed out its old skin like a cheap suit.
Edit: I forgot that my P. irminia molted some time ago, but just kicked out the molt since Friday.

A. mooreae, B. hamorii, B. verdezi slings all in premolt.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak

Phormictopus cancerides 

Pet store find for 30$, I think it’s female but the molt was messed up so idk  

Still find it hard to believe how amazing the colours are on a spider.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ErinM31

One of my little _P. ornata _molted today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Confirmed molts;

0.1 N. chromatus 
0.0.1 C. marshalli (perhaps wishful thinking, but I think I see the beginnings of a horn!)
0.0.1 T. cupreus 
0.0.1 T. violaceus 

Premolt;
0.1 B. hamorii
0.0.1 P. cambridgei 

I love molting parties.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

My tiny Y. diversipes sling moulted today... finally.  It hasn't eaten since I got it a month ago, and there was a moult in the container already, but I had no idea when it actually did moult before. 
Now, we're back on track!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clareesi

My GBB sling actually molted (my phone keeps trying to say melted, yikes, not quite). He/put on some nice size and is enjoying a first meal since molt.

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

E. murinus juvenile molted, it's a girl . My tiny P. sazimai also molted...it's still tiny. I swear after 4 molts in my care I don't think it's even gained 1/4". I'm resigning myself to the fact that it will be able to live in its small deli cup for a very long time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## laservet

My 1" _Grammostola pulchra_ molted for the first time since I received it. Are those springtails on the right in the second image? I've never seen them in the enclosure before. Can't get a sharper photo, the clear plastic prevents it. Its abdomen was _very_ fat before it molted, slimmer now. The springtails (if that's what they are) are on what appears to be a dark bolus of something. The feces I've seen are whitish, and this little one hasn't eaten in at least 4-5 weeks.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ratmosphere

After a long 1 year and 6 months, my 1” _Grammostola pulchra_ finally molted! Molted on March 6 2019. It’s been a long journey I’ll tell ya.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle

Had two moults the past week, both spiderlings: Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati and _Eupalaestrus campestratus_.  I'm astounded at how quickly the O. sp. Hati Hati is growing. 

I tried to sex the moult but ended up tearing it.  I'll try again on the next instar.  I did get around to moult confirming the suspect male _P. tigrinawesseli_ and discovered my larger _M. balfouri_ is also male.  I'm having rotten luck with baboons.  3/5 that I've purchased as slings are male, with my two _H. pulchripes_ having matured already.  Still unsexed are a second _M. balfouri_, and an _I. mira_.

I'm expecting my _T. blondi_ to pop in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Psalmopoeus cambridgei & Pterinochilus lugardi. Both slings, so didn’t get the chance to take a photo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phia

My second oldest GBB, Marisol, molted today! I got her as a confirmed female from a reliable breeder (Natures Exquisite Creatures) so I'm not worried about fetching the molt.

My Aphonopelma sp., Margarita, molted out male lol. I had rescued him from a construction site. He was dug out by a backhoe at near adult size. It brings up a lot of interesting questions. I had heard we had Aphonopelma anax and Aphonopelma moderatum here where I live. As a juvenile, Margarita looked like a A. anax/hentzi, but he molted out into a pure black mature male like A. moderatum. Beautiful black except for a light dusting of red hair on the top of his bum. Very interesting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ErinM31

Phia said:


> My second oldest GBB, Marisol, molted today! I got her as a confirmed female from a reliable breeder (Natures Exquisite Creatures) so I'm not worried about fetching the molt.
> 
> My Aphonopelma sp., Margarita, molted out male lol. I had rescued him from a construction site. He was dug out by a backhoe at near adult size. It brings up a lot of interesting questions. I had heard we had Aphonopelma anax and Aphonopelma moderatum here where I live. As a juvenile, Margarita looked like a A. anax/hentzi, but he molted out into a pure black mature male like A. moderatum. Beautiful black except for a light dusting of red hair on the top of his bum. Very interesting!


I’d love to see photos of your _Aphonopelma _male both pre- and post-molt!  I am by no means an expert on them but am always interested in learning more about our local species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phia

ErinM31 said:


> I’d love to see photos of your _Aphonopelma _male both pre- and post-molt!  I am by no means an expert on them but am always interested in learning more about our local species!


Taking photos of my T is my favorite pastime lol! I'm afraid he wasn't too keen on being photographed. He molted maybe 48 hours ago. He's a little early. Around April the male tarantulas DO come out around here and you can see them stalking around. It's given rise to the belief that we only have black tarantulas and dark brown tarantulas lol.  Marg was found just south of Nueces Bay.  If you go a bit north, the males are noticeably more brown on the legs and carapace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Ratmosphere said:


> After a long 1 year and 6 months, my 1” _Grammostola pulchra_ finally molted! Molted on March 6 2019. It’s been a long journey I’ll tell ya.
> 
> View attachment 302083


I wish mine would molt.  It's been over two years.


----------



## ErinM31

Phia said:


> Taking photos of my T is my favorite pastime lol! I'm afraid he wasn't too keen on being photographed. He molted maybe 48 hours ago. He's a little early. Around April the male tarantulas DO come out around here and you can see them stalking around. It's given rise to the belief that we only have black tarantulas and dark brown tarantulas lol.  Marg was found just south of Nueces Bay.  If you go a bit north, the males are noticeably more brown on the legs and carapace.


Handsome T!  I just read on another thread (probably also regarding your T?) that _A. gabeli _mature males are all black. I did not know this!  For some reason I had thought _A. gabeli _were overall gray (at least excepting MM’s) but it looks like their appearance is similar to _A. hentzi_?

Also, two of my new little _B. vagans _slings molted today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## asunshinefix

My E. campestratus molted today! May as well be Christmas!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

G. pulchripes #2 molted last night, its a girl! Patiently waiting for #1 to molt but it looks quite different ventrally from #2 so I'm thinking its male, but we will see soon I hope.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

A. geniculata molted. It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EtienneN

My juvie A chalcodes is moulting as I type this! I really hope I can confirm she is a female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

You'll have to trust me but my Poecilotheria ornata has moulted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lostbrane

P. irminia molted!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## z32upgrader

I. mira male matured today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## SDCustom78

My A seemanni molted today after 2 .5 months underground. It's current sex was unknown to me but is now apparently female . This is her second molt in my care but her first one she destroyed beyond recognition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

A few days ago my smaller _M. balfouri _moulted, which I now believe is female.  I'll wait for one more moult to confirm for sure. 

Also, my female _C. meridionalis_ moulted recently and emerged.  She's still looking a touch soft, so probably in the past couple days as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErinM31

This evening my GBB was meditating on their coming molt:



Molt is currently in progress...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant

Crazy Legs (mature female _Neoholothele incei_) unsealed herself today and came out, indicating she was ready for her first post-molt feeding.  (She embedded the molt in the ceiling of her main tunnel.)












A Rare Sighting (♀ Neoholothele incei 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 12, 2019
__ 2
__
crazy legs
female
holothele incei
holothele vellardi
incei
mature female
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
trinidad olive tarantula




						Crazy Legs unsealed herself today and came out, indicating she was ready for her first post-molt...

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CommanderBacon

My B hamorii molted yesterday. I got it at 1/4 inch last May. It’s been in premolt for 3,000 years. Now it is one inch.

Good job, Chief Justice Tapatío!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Clareesi

My e.cyanognathus sling apparently molted at some point. Saw the molt today and man I love this T. Those blue "fangs" are amazing but man the rest of it is too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Theraphosa blondi_ is currently flipped.  Come on, little friend, you can do this.

Edit:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Minty

Psalmopoeus irminia and Caribena versicolor both moulted. Snapped these during rehousing.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

More _T. blondi_ images.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## korlash091

Brachypelma emilia molted last night.


Also Aphonopelma sp. Oaxaca and Brachypelma vagans molted sometime this week.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## dangerforceidle

dangerforceidle said:


> More _T. blondi_ images.


New suit and new house:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## s dave

My tiny Lp molts today! Just got it at the expo yesterday and I'm glad it waited till today to molt instead of doing while I spent 4hrs looking at snakes and spiders

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

Just came home to find what looks like two spiders in my AF Poecilotheria regalis heavily webbed corkbark tube. Only took her 7 weeks . I'll post pics when I get the molt, hopefully she'll be pushing 7.5".

Thanks,
--Matt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Newly acquired Nhandu chromatus molted and is male as I suspected.


----------



## Minty

Another unexpected moult, for me. This time it was one of my _Pterinochilus lugardi _slings, which I'm going to now consider a juvenile as it's just under 5cm DLS. I'll try and sex it in a couple of moults time. Really hope one of the two is a female, I love this species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Had a molt party over the weekend! New threads for:

G. pulchra (Niobe)
P. atrichomatus (Drucilla)
L. klugi (Minerva)
B. klaasi (Inferno)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patherophis

_C. lividus_ male

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

Today my large adult female Pamphobeteus sp mascara moulted. Because it's a long time between moults I forget how beautiful they are

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## korlash091

Pterinochilus murinus molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnophoric

A bittersweet day - this I. mira was my first OW, and today during maintenance checks I found that he is indeed a he and had his ultimate molt. 




A handsome little guy, hopefully I can find him a gf here stateside.

Reactions: Like 7 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Ellenantula

Yearly update: no moults.

(I only post this here because the moment I say no moults, some T will suddenly decide to make me a liar).
To be fair, everyone ate last feeding.... But I can hope! 

B albo and G pulchripes should both seriously be pre-moult in spite of regularly eating.  They're rumps may not be darkened but they are fat!  They are only 4 years old, c'mon!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Poecilotheria metallica_ and _P. tigrinawesseli_ both moulted today.  Both subadult males, and they are an instar or two apart, but the _P. metallica_ is quite a lot larger.  It has historically been the better eater of the two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Over the last few days:

Both of my remaining A. variegata slings
X. immanis
H. maculata
C. meridionalis

Waiting on moults from:

A. musculosa
P. auratus
C. cyaneopubescens
T. polybotes
C. huahini
H. gigas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrDoc

Molt-Fest ‘19!  Within the past week:
_O. philippinus
P. ornata
B. hamorii
G. pulchripes
B. albiceps _(freakin’ finally!)
_P. granulatus_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Katiekooleyes

Two molts this week. Managed to harvest the avic.Waiting for the P. ornata to stop guarding hers in her lair

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

Molts over the last week:
T. ockerti
P. cancerides
P. rufilata
D. pentaloris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

Freshly molted B. Albo this morning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Seraph

jrh3 said:


> Freshly molted B. Albo this morning
> View attachment 303394


Looks like it is ready for a rehouse at this point.


----------



## jrh3

The Seraph said:


> Looks like it is ready for a rehouse at this point.


No, thats just the way the picture makes it look.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PanzoN88

One of my H. orellanai slings (former E. sp. yellow for those who aren't aware) molted, it is finally putting on a little bit of size. The other one looks like it could molt soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Clareesi

I didnt have my glasses on this morning and thought my smaller GBB sling was in death curl. Nope. Turns out just a molt lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Killertut

B. kahlenbergi molted. bought as a female, i was able to confirm that it is female indeed.

View media item 58088

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Tapinauchenis rasti_, which explains this attitude during feeding.  She's still sealed up in her web tube but there's definitely many additional legs in there.

Also _Kochiana brunnipes_ which has now been sexed as male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 719Bloodhound

Our Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is in premolt!! We’re excited cause this will be our first molt with this sling since we purchased it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

T. ockerti molted last night

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## arachnidgill

Y. diversipes, roughly 1"
A. avicularia, molt measured 3"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malick

719Bloodhound said:


> Our Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens is in premolt!! We’re excited cause this will be our first molt with this sling since we purchased it


My GBB is in premolt as wee. It hasn't wanted food for 2 weeks now. My partner tells me I'm an over protective Mom. I keep putting in pre killed pin head crickets but it keeps turning its nose up at it. I wonder how long it will be in pre Molt. My spider Mom nerves are shot. My B Hamorri is doing the same thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

H pulchripes sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My two smaller female P. murinus molted sometime in the last day or so judging by their gummy appearance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just watched her finish constructing her hammock and get cozy. First time she's molted out in the open like this!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

Arachnophoric said:


> Just watched her finish constructing her hammock and get cozy. First time she's molted out in the open like this!
> 
> View attachment 303598


All done and currently chewing on her molt. I wanted that you brat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## z32upgrader

1st of my remaining 30 P. cambridgei from sac #1 molted to 3i.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dman

My P. Metallica and my H. Pulchripes both molted yesterday. Both slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfSoon

P. lugardi sling molted for the first time since it arrived

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. scrofa sling surprised me with its annual molt, and by surprised I mean I mean I was shocked it molted so soon. Usually it waits until July to molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jrh3

Another one of my Versicolor slings molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

Aphonopelma moderatum sling put on some size. I’m so proud.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Heteropoda davidbowie female molted.  Can't get a photo now, but here's one I took of her just a couple weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" sling molted today.

I'm looking forward to seeing how much bigger and hungrier it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## korlash091

Acanthoscurria geniculata molted today, needs a rehouse.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hoxter

My 1.5 inch C. cyaneopubescens molted today. First spider I've ever gotten, this feels like a big milestone.

Super tempted to open it's hide a bit to take molt out and see if I can determine sex...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

1/2 inch Euathlus condorito sling :3

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## korlash091

P. victori molted last night, can't wait to see how much size it put on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jrh3

One of my N. Incei just molted. Maybe this molt wont be too messed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

Molting party! 

One of my _P. ornata _juveniles just molted, fangs and joints still white, and legs looking so long now, it may have gained an inch in DLS! :wideyed:

My fifth _A. avicularia _this week also molted today. They look distinctly off-color before a molt, perhaps more noticeably so because they still have pink legs and blue booties — they are such adorable slings! 

Finally, one of my _A. marxi _was my first _Aphonopelma _to molt this spring, followed by one of my _A. chalcodes _slings — can’t wait for the rest of my little ones to shed their winter attire! 



_Aphonopelma marxi_, ~3 years old

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Patherophis

Less than two weeks in my care and she has already molted.  My _hamorii_ and _boehmei_ should take example from her.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling. Still male. So is my little P. murinus, one of three holdbacks from my fall 2017 sac.


----------



## scott308

My P. subfusca molted. Don't have a picture of her, but here are a couple of her molt.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SavageCritter

P. auratus! This thing decimated a cricket before I went to bed last night, and was freshly molted by morning, what a champ 













P. auratus



__ SavageCritter
__ Apr 1, 2019
__
auratus
cuban bronze tarantula
phormictopus
phormictopus auratus




						Freshly molted!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolleWolf

I came home from work two hours ago and right now I checked my T´s. My 0.1 A. geniculata is on her back...yay! She has ~3.5" dls, I hope everything will get well and that she gains some good size!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Guirov

Chromatopelma molted last night, came home to an unrecognizable, black GBB sling lying flat on its back, then it molted in about 45min. 
Went from 2.5cm to 4cm, and the legs look like they nearly trippled in girth, pretty impressed!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lostbrane

G. pulchripes popped this morning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Warren870

My A hentzi molted overnight. It's nice to see this painfully slow grower putting on a little size. Molt measured 1.5" dls.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Teal

Michael Guirov said:


> Chromatopelma molted last night, came home to an unrecognizable, black GBB sling lying flat on its back, then it molted in about 45min.


How funny... mine too! 

"Gibby" is now a confirmed female, yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Yesterday my E. murinus molted. That's the second T to molt under my care as I'm still fairly new. I'm also suspecting 2 or even 3 small slings to molt soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

WolleWolf said:


> I came home from work two hours ago and right now I checked my T´s. My 0.1 A. geniculata is on her back...yay! She has ~3.5" dls, I hope everything will get well and that she gains some good size!


She's going to be _sooo_ hungry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

WolleWolf said:


> I came home from work two hours ago and right now I checked my T´s. My 0.1 A. geniculata is on her back...yay! She has ~3.5" dls, I hope everything will get well and that she gains some good size!


Same story with mine. My A. geniculata is a bit over 2 inches and today after classes I came to check on my Ts. Found her on her back already getting ready to molt. Very surprising, considering yesterday she rushed to eat her mealworm as if she hadn't eaten for months.

I'm really looking forward to see how big she gets! And actually it seems to be the season of molting for me. It's my 3rd tarantula since friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

Took a nap and woke up to our LP having molted! So rude. Lol I suspected male from the last molt, but this one was chewed on... so the wait continues!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3

N. Incei just molted and is drying as we speak, its either mature male or a female this molt. Hope to find out soon.

Update: its a male, I see hooks and bulbs!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Guirov

Teal said:


> How funny... mine too!
> 
> "Gibby" is now a confirmed female, yay!


Congrats! Hopeing I can get a confirmation on the next one too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal

jrh3 said:


> N. Incei just molted and is drying as we speak, its either mature male or a female this molt. Hope to find out soon.
> 
> Update: its a male, I see hooks and bulbs!!!


Do you have a girl for him?

If not... My adult female FINALLY molted (after like, 2 years in premolt!) 



Michael Guirov said:


> Congrats! Hopeing I can get a confirmation on the next one too


Thank you! Sometimes I get a sexable molt on a 2" spider and other times I am waiting until they are 4" or bigger before I get lucky enough to snag an undestroyed molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus pulcher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

H. gigas
B. albiceps 
S. sp. 'Santa Catalina'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin H

King Ludwig the Lasiodora difficilis molted while I was at work. Long live the king.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph

Justin H said:


> King Ludwig the Lasiodora difficilis molted while I was at work. Long live the king.
> 
> View attachment 304558
> View attachment 304559


What's with the ice cube?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justin H

The Seraph said:


> What's with the ice cube?


Haha, that's just his water bowl. It's a piece of plastic from a dayquil pill container.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal

Avic morphotype 6 or some such molted last night... now he is mature!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Cute little female C. lividus molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SPYD3R9

My P. sp rufus and B.auratum molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clareesi

Juvenile Male p.platyomma flipped within the last hour!!!! He made a molt mat last night so I knew it was coming soon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## nicodimus22

Both of my juvenile N. chromatus molted 1 day apart from each other. Both are female! Named them Inara and Beverly. They're both doing yoga after drinking some water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dman

My P. Cambridgei today.  I found it this evening. She has been hiding away in her web tube for the last month. I'm looking foward to see her. She is still hiding but kicked the molt out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Harpactira pulchripes is flipped now.  Hoping this isn't his maturing molt.
***Update, Still immature!***

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanisher

Semiadult P chordatus moulted, it had a lost leg that grew back a little!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

P. smithi already molted...bit of a shocker there heh. Haven’t even had it for a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My D. diamantinensis moulted at some point last week while I was on vacation... finally, after being in premoult/not eating for over 5 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dman

Thekla said:


> My D. diamantinensis moulted at some point last week while I was on vacation... finally, after being in premoult/not eating for over 5 months.


The worst is when they molt and two weeks later it still won't it. Makes me worry.


----------



## Thekla

Dman said:


> The worst is when they molt and two weeks later it still won't it. Makes me worry.


Two weeks are nothing to worry about, especially for larger specimens. I only expect slings to eat earlier than that.


----------



## Dman

Thekla said:


> Two weeks are nothing to worry about, especially for larger specimens. I only expect slings to eat earlier than that.


It's my P. Metallica not quite 2" yet. Just makes me nervous. You always want them to be aggressive eaters.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_A. geniculata_, complete with partially regrown gimpy leg.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## WolleWolf

My LP webs the dirt now, I am sure, she will flip in the next 1-2 hours. She has been 3month in premolt now! She is definitely not a fast grower. But finally she will get bigger...fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Hey, hey. P. tigrinawesseli also molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

My G. rosea sling molted during last night. I was super worried about it as it's been two weeks since it arrived and hasn't eaten even once. Before going to sleep I saw it webbing the substrate so I guessed molt was incoming. And I was right . 

Still waiting for my G. pulchripes sling and P. irminia to molt or at least come out to say hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Just yesterday, I was complaining that none of my tarantulas would ever bring me their moults from their burrows... and today I woke up to a re-opened burrow and a nice moult of my N. incei gold laying in front of it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hoxter

Thekla said:


> Just yesterday, I was complaining that none of my tarantulas would ever bring me their moults from their burrows... and today I woke up to a re-opened burrow and a nice moult of my N. incei gold laying in front of it.


Such a nice present. Maybe they started to feel bad about being so selfish.


Edit: just came back to check on my G. rosea which molted this night...  Apparently my T decided it would be fun to molt while standing. It's in perfect condition, even carapeece (or w/e it's called in English) is in its original place. How did it even manage to do such thing o_o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

Whilst away in Thailand my N incei and my lasiodorides polycuspulatus both moulted the latter matured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## u bada

Waiting for molts can be painful... yet after 3 maybe 4 months my p sazimai finally molted with serious blue color finally! and then when I turned here and there my harpactira marksi molted AND my theraphosinae sp cuzco (just picked those up last month! and wow they are stunning even as small sling into juvies)... like frikkin xmas in april

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teal

P. rufilata sling molted! Getting to a size where I might be able to sex the next molt if I can get it intact... I tried with this one, but it was chewed on. 



Hoxter said:


> I was super worried about it as it's been two weeks since it arrived and hasn't eaten even once.


Two weeks is nothing... wait until it decides to fast for months and then years! 



Hoxter said:


> It's in perfect condition, even carapeece (or w/e it's called in English) is in its original place. How did it even manage to do such thing o_o


One of my Ts did this the other day, too! I posted a thread with photos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

Teal said:


> Two weeks is nothing... wait until it decides to fast for months and then years!
> 
> 
> 
> One of my Ts did this the other day, too! I posted a thread with photos.


 But do slings also fast? Mine is around 1cm big and that made me worry. I wouldn't care as much if my rosea were at least few cm big.

I read that thread! I was super amazed and then same thing happened to me.


----------



## lostbrane

Teal said:


> Getting to a size where I might be able to sex the next molt if I can get it intact...


Even as a tiny sling, you should be able to do a fairly accurate ventral sexing (assuming it comes out for you to even get that view). Case in point, my close to 3/4" P. smithi is more than likely male (there is of course the chance that I'm seeing something out of nothing, so I'm like 85% sure, not a full 100% yet).

Also, one of my P. cambridgei molted. Not sure when, but I found the exuvia today. I hope it comes out soon so I can see just how much it grew.


----------



## arachnidgill

Hoxter said:


> But do slings also fast? Mine is around 1cm big and that made me worry. I wouldn't care as much if my rosea were at least few cm big.
> 
> I read that thread! I was super amazed and then same thing happened to me.


I have a 1/2" (slightly bigger than 1 cm) A. iodius that hasn't eaten in 5 months. Still healthy and active, just not hungry.


----------



## Teal

lostbrane said:


> Even as a tiny sling, you should be able to do a fairly accurate ventral sexing (assuming it comes out for you to even get that view). Case in point, my close to 3/4" P. smithi is more than likely male (there is of course the chance that I'm seeing something out of nothing, so I'm like 85% sure, not a full 100% yet).


If I try to light a torch on them to get a good view, they skitter away from the light. Unlike my P. regalis, who fancies himself a Vegas showgirl in the spotlight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Pelinobius muticus and female Euathlus sp. "Parda"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426

One of my B. hamorii molted yesterday, couple days before my 3 OBT slings molted as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

Teal said:


> P. rufilata sling molted! Getting to a size where I might be able to sex the next molt if I can get it intact... I tried with this one, but it was chewed on.


Good luck! My pokies seem to always chew their molts! 

One of my _P. rufiliata _molted today too — really love this species!


----------



## Teal

ErinM31 said:


> but even trying to carefully unfold the molt after soaking it, I can’t tell anything.


That isn't unfolded all the way, and I think that is the outside of it?? Lol.


----------



## Blonc

Noticed that my GBB decided to play dead with all legs skyward just as I left for work this morning.  It'll be interesting to see what's happened when I get home and I hope all's well with the moult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

N. incei molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvie male P. murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph

My Caribena versicolor. If only my B. hamorii could follow in their footsteps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

The Seraph said:


> My Caribena versicolor. If only my B. hamorii could follow in their footsteps.


Day for Caribena versicolor! Came back home after eating to find my versi sling already after molt. I'm super glad keeping it hasn't given me any problems so far. I guess I'll be preparing a bit bigger enclosure for it now! 
And I'm still waiting to see if my P. irminia and G. pulchripes are actually in premolt or just mad at me for some reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

P. muticus molted today (last molt was exactly 1 yr and 10 days ago). Was about a little over 5" dls before. Plan on rehousing her so next week so will get some pics and a good measurement.


----------



## PanzoN88

I think my I. mira sling molted recently, as I saw what looked like a molt in its burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Suspect female M. robustum molted and is confirmed! "Sexed female" Selenocosmia crassipes molted and is totally a dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

z32upgrader said:


> Suspect female M. robustum molted and is confirmed! "Sexed female" Selenocosmia crassipes molted and is totally a dude.


At least your M. robustum is a female! That still is something to be happy about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Peak season for molting defintely March/April

Yesterday my B. smithi sling molted, it´s now 3/4".

And right now my female Pampobeteus sp. mascara is on her back, after this molt she should reach 3"

EDIT/: my female B. boehmei molted 5 days ago, too! C. darlingi sling shoould molt in the next days....Peak season...


----------



## WolleWolf

Unbelievable! Came home from work and my B. albiceps female (now 4.5") sat there freshly molted. That was a surprise molt.
Nearly all of my 14 T´s have molted in the last 6 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJJon

Just got home and my juvi GBB is on it's back in a web hammock! It hasn't split yet, laying quite still. I maybe see it starting to move slightly! 

Tee-hee! So excited!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Spring molting spree has begun!
Just today, newly acquired Theraphosa blondi female molted as did my Nhandu carapoensis.
Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola hit 4i, and my C. versicolor sling #1 molted too!


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Dolichothele diamantinensis appears to have molted this weekend. It's out airing its silly butt on the enclosure wall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Guirov

2.5cm P. regalis molted last night, then was back outside on his bark after only a few hours, bold little guy lol.


----------



## Hoxter

Now it's time for my Aphonopelma Seemanni sling which molted few moments ago. I wouldn't be able to tell, however this small dude actually loves to dig so much I have clear sight on the lower levels of the small enclosure. 
And with this molt I still have 3 in the queue. Hopefully they do it soon.


----------



## WolleWolf

... as expected, my C. darlingi sling molted


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Pamphobeteus sp. machala molted this morning. Second time in my care. I just bought him in January!

He’s ~3” now and leggy af. Thinking male. He’ll be the prettiest princess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

P. vittata sling molted. It gained some size from what I can tell. Here's hoping my P. metallica and P. subfusca HL follow suit soon here.

The H. maculata appears to have molted as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" #1 finally! Didn't grow of course.  Its sibling is also in premolt.
*EDIT* 
It's a girl!!


----------



## Clareesi

My juvenile female p.platyomma molted while I was in class. Shes just a week or so behind my Male. Very exciting to see these guys grow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## jrh3

2 of my avicularia Metallica slings molted.


----------



## Clareesi

WELP. Turns out everyone in my collection is molting. This one I'm thrilled about. My m.balfouri sling finally molted!!! I got it super cheap because it was missing a leg . Well, guess who has 8 legs again?! Yep! Exciting times.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla

It's a B. albo day! 

My smaller juvenile B. albo (Nicaragua) just finished moulting, and my other, larger B. albo (Honduras) - who has been in heavy premoult since... forever - just started laying out its moulting mat! First time above ground! Woohooo! Keep your fingers crossed I'll be able to get its moult... it's already 3"-3,5" and I have no idea whether it's a boy or a girl.  It always moulted (3 times in my care) in its burrow and _never _brought out its moult.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin H

Thekla said:


> It's a B. albo day!
> 
> My smaller juvenile B. albo (Nicaragua) just finished moulting, and my other, larger B. albo (Honduras) - who has been in heavy premoult since... forever - just started laying out its moulting mat! First time above ground! Woohooo! Keep your fingers crossed I'll be able to get its moult... it's already 3"-3,5" and I have no idea whether it's a boy or a girl.  It always moulted (3 times in my care) in its burrow and _never _brought out its moult.


Hey, my B. albo is molting as I type this! She's around 2.5", looks like she gained quite a bit of size. She'd been in premolt for exactly 5 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> It's a B. albo day!
> 
> My smaller juvenile B. albo (Nicaragua) just finished moulting, and my other, larger B. albo (Honduras) - who has been in heavy premoult since... forever - just started laying out its moulting mat! First time above ground! Woohooo! Keep your fingers crossed I'll be able to get its moult... it's already 3"-3,5" and I have no idea whether it's a boy or a girl.  It always moulted (3 times in my care) in its burrow and _never _brought out its moult.


My B. albo (Nicaragua) that moulted yesterday:



My B. albo (Honduras) took its sweet time, but has now just flipped:



Edit:
All done!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## basin79

My recently acquired Brachypelma emilia.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Second Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" molted just two days after its sibling.  Guess what? Female too!
I'm over the moon happy!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> My recently acquired Brachypelma emilia.


Colours looking crisp and proper now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> Colours looking crisp and proper now.


Aye. Proper little stunner.


----------



## dangerforceidle

A few slings have moulted in the past few days:

_Poecilotheria ornata
Brachypelma albopilosum
Eupalaestrus campestratus
_
They're all hidden away, however.


----------



## Thekla

Mrs Blue Berry, my C. versicolor, is moulting right now...



... right at the front door:



Edit:
It seems I'll be gifted with some adult colouration for Easter... I can see red hairs on her legs and her abdomen!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andrew Clayton

So not been home in a few days but have a friend keeping an eye on my Ts and he has just informed me it looks the there is 2 Ts I'm my psalmopeous cambrigei enclosure so looks like I'm going home to a moult

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091

i was on vacation last week, when i return i realize that Aphonopelma sp Oaxaca, and A. geniculata molted.


----------



## scott308

I recently had my little Phlogius sp. and B boehemei molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noah Blades

Molted all in April
P. smithi 4-23
T. violaceus 4-23
C. laeta 4-23
P. vittata 4-23
H. pulchripes 4-23
B. emilia 4-21
E. murinus 4-18
L. mystery 4-17
P. subfusca 4-16
N. tripepii 4-16
B. albopilosum 4-13
P. metallica 4-13
P. metallica 4-13
P. irminia 4-12
C. versicolor 4-12
C. cyaneopubescens 4-11
A. geniculata 4-10
L. parahybana 4-9
P. murinus 4-6
B. albopilosum 4-5
P. vittata 4-5
P. cancerides 4-4
D. Diamantinensis 4-1

Reactions: Like 4 | Beer 1


----------



## Zevil

My Phormictopus auratus. Still unsex though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla

Zevil said:


> My Phormictopus auratus. Still unsex though.


Can't you use the moult to sex it? It surely is big enough.


----------



## s dave

B. albopilosum molted today sometime between 10pm and now. She'll will finally leave the tunnel she built and I can actually get a good look at her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barry67

My first moult took place last night Brachypelma albiceps i just rehoused the sling too pointed tweezers show size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Pamphobeteus sp Costa.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla

My Y. diversipes sling moulted for the second time in my care.


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Nhandu chromatus sling molted and I’m finally seeing some of those adult colors coming in.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lazarus

z32upgrader said:


> Second Pseudhapalopus sp "blue" molted just two days after its sibling.  Guess what? Female too!
> I'm over the moon happy!


Congrats, how big are they? Got any pics? 
I also have two slings but they're under an inch and seem to be very slow growers


----------



## z32upgrader

A. geniculata male molted. Almost 2" now.


lazarus said:


> Congrats, how big are they? Got any pics?
> I also have two slings but they're under an inch and seem to be very slow growers


Here ya go! Just about 1" now, at three years old.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## docwade87

B. Albo with the fresh clothes! 












B. Albopilosum



__ docwade87
__ Apr 25, 2019
__ 10
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula




						Fresh clothes! Floof alert

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## scott308

B. albo and B. vagans slings have both molted.


----------



## PanzoN88

It's official now, my I. mira sling has indeed molted. It tossed out its molt today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s dave

E. murinus molted sometime in the last few days and I got the utterly mangled molt out of the front of the preferred cork tube entrance. 

The molt was totally destroyed but I salvaged enough of it and officially have a Male. Not sure if he's mature yet, I'll have to wait till he wonders out and I can check for hooks and the pedipalps.


----------



## z32upgrader

Shawn Smith said:


> The molt was totally destroyed but I salvaged enough of it and officially have a Male. Not sure if he's mature yet, I'll have to wait till he wonders out and I can check for hooks and the pedipalps.


I want him if he is mature.


----------



## Hoxter

So 3 days ago one of P. cambridgei I ordered has molted. Some people might already know that, however I'm putting it here for record. I tried sexing the excuvia, seems to be male, however I'm not 100% sure.
Also, for quite some time my A. bicoloratum has been getting darker and darker and finally it molted 2 days ago.


----------



## z32upgrader

C. darlingi juvie female just finished.


----------



## Patherophis

One of _hamorii_ males molted  Nothing new about his sister yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## esa space station

z32upgrader said:


> Spring molting spree has begun!
> Just today, newly acquired Theraphosa blondi female molted as did my Nhandu carapoensis.
> Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola hit 4i, and my C. versicolor sling #1 molted too!


AnY pics of t blondi female at all! Check out my profile too!very fond of this species


----------



## Norbz Bernabe

Hi im nee here just want to ask something where and how i can start a new forum or post or ask something in my own thread? thanks for your answers.


----------



## Thekla

Find the right forum (one that is appropriate for your question or subject) and hit this button:





Any other questions you might have about the functioning of these boards should be asked here:
http://arachnoboards.com/forums/troubleshooting-suggestions.61/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Norbz Bernabe

Thekla said:


> Find the right forum (one that is appropriate for your question or subject) and hit this button:
> 
> View attachment 306814


Thanks very helpful.. i have been strugling fro few minutes to find that.  cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Larger female Pamphobeteus platyomma molted.


esa space station said:


> AnY pics of t blondi female at all! Check out my profile too!very fond of this species


 Yep! Here ya go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## esa space station

z32upgrader said:


> Larger female Pamphobeteus platyomma molted.
> 
> Yep! Here ya go!
> View attachment 306856


Sweet!nice&healthy


----------



## johnny quango

My pachistopelma bromelicola moulted today left me a shredded moult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

P. Regalis just molted, endoscope will be here Tuesday so maybe i can sex it.


----------



## Killertut

GBB juvie molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

My Brachypelma hamorii moulted. Can't wait to finally feed her.


----------



## FrDoc

LP, in its water dish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88

My P. platyomma sling molted earlier today.


----------



## Minty



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lostbrane

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss. My teeny tiny C. fimbriatus molted successfully!!! I am rather excited since I tend to worry a lot in general...so yeah...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Female N. tripepii molted, molt measured 6"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum molted last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

My G. rosea molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Brachypelma albopilosum sling also moulted! Three in a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

My Nhandu chromatus molted and finally got her(wishful thinking) adult coloration! Can't wait for her to harden up a bit; she's due for a rehouse and I am excited to get a look at her and hopefully get a DLS measurement too. She is such a pet hole I barely get to see her so I get extra excited when she does anything besides make roaches disappear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

Harpactira Baviana Molted this morning. 

Actually put on a good bit of size with this molt too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

@cold blood One of my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings molted today.  Not only is she much bigger, but at 6i, she finally lives up to the name "pinktoe."













Freshly Molted Avicularia avicularia Sling (♀ 1.5"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 30, 2019
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
callow
common pinktoe tarantula
female
pinktoe tarantula
post-molt
sling




						One of my Avic slings molted today.  Not only is she much bigger, but at 6i, she finally lives...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. "Machala" juvenile.


----------



## lostbrane

Haplopelma sp. bach ma sling molted some time recently. Not sure exactly when though. Just found the exuviae today.


----------



## basin79

My Monocentropus lambertoni lass.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


> My Monocentropus lambertoni lass.


I wonder if this is a reason why she was so cranky and resistant to feed.  Some of my spiders definitely ramp up the attitude closer to a moult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

dangerforceidle said:


> I wonder if this is a reason why she was so cranky and resistant to feed.  Some of my spiders definitely ramp up the attitude closer to a moult.


Sadly not. These don't have big or even medium appetites at all. Plus when she was feeding she always greeted me with a threat posture and stridulating. Little bugger lugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Psalmopoeus irminia_ molted today, and what I thought was a male one molt ago looks female.












2.5" Female Psalmopoeus irminia [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 1, 2019
__ 7
__
caitlyn jenner
exuviae
female
irminia
juvenile
juvenile female
molt
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus irminia
sexing
spermathecae
suntiger tarantula
venezuelan suntiger tarantula




						When this spider molted in January, I examined its exuviae and didn't see any signs that it was...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

My Poecilotheria metallica and Poecilotheria striata both molted and were running around in their fresh new digs when I checked on them this morning! No molts for two months and then three all in one week. Wouldn't mind a few more. The regalis is still shiny and fat as ever.


----------



## Killertut

B. sp. angustum molted.
Bought as female, now i might be able to confirm it if i can pull the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Killertut said:


> B. sp. angustum molted.
> Bought as female, now i might be able to confirm it if i can pull the molt.


@Killertut,
B. angustum was reclassified as Sericopelma angustum.


----------



## Killertut

sdsnybny said:


> @Killertut,
> B. angustum was reclassified as Sericopelma angustum.


it is not a B. angustum 
i already had a talk about this spider with some other board members when i posted pics and it is definitely some kind of brachy, most likely a mutt. that is why i have her labeled as a B. sp. angustum (was sold as B. angustum but obviously isn't one).
although maybe i will get a proper picture of its spermatheca to upload here and see what it might be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> @cold blood One of my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings molted today.  Not only is she much bigger, but at 6i, she finally lives up to the name "pinktoe."


Now its sac-mate has also molted, but it won't come out for a picture.


----------



## Serpyderpy

I think my _Heterothele villosella _molted. I think. 

It's only a wee thing and I was somewhat surpised to see it was a different colour to the typical tan-peach colour I always see tiny slings as, and it was hard to even tell if it had a dark abodmen like some of the others had. I woke up and checked on all my animals like I usually do and saw it somewhat poking out of the web castle it made looking a lot more gummy and white. I wasn't sure if it was them or the light but I left it alone and went about my day.

Fast foward to now I see them looking dark, shiny, and I think I can see a tiny speck of an old molt inside the web. Unsure of their growth rate (although I've seen most people say they grow fast) so this may be an exciting one to keep an eye on.


----------



## scott308

B. emilia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Little A. chalcodes sling molted sometime recently.  It put on some size and is definitely a boy.


----------



## Thekla

My tiny B. emilia moulted while I was away over the weekend. It grew a bit but still tiny.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Ami sp. “Panama” sling molted. Still itty bitty.


----------



## jrh3

Another C. Versicolor molted today,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091

My B. vagans molted last friday, of all my Brachypelmas vagans has been the faster grower so far.


----------



## SonsofArachne

Last night I was checking my collection and found my Caribena versicolor, Barylestis scutatus, and male Leiurus jordanensis all molting at the exact same time! I've had inverts molt close to each other before but I've never had 2 at the same time before, let alone 3. Just a odd coincidence I guess. All appear to be doing fine this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

My Poecilotheria regalis molted early this morning - yay! The other two pokies molted last week and the regalis was still running around with a shiny fat abdomen so I knew it had to be soon. Always fun to wake up to a molt!


----------



## MrPromidius

2 out of my 4 G. Pulchripes slings just molted today, and this is their second molt on me in just having them for 1 month and 12 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3

Gotta love a freshly molted B. Albopilosum

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Vanisher

One of my 2 Pterinochilus lugardi juveniles moulted tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

B. albopilosum
C. versicolor
P. pulcher

H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

Surprise molt. My 0.1 B. emilia molted 3-4month ago with 3" back then. One month after that she burried herself again and today I saw her molt in the tunnel. Never expected this molt so fast at this size and species. Happy me!


----------



## checkmate

Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback sling molted. And like typical Aphonopelma spp., I can't even tell it molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

P. Regalis sling molted.


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female B. emilia molted.


----------



## FrDoc

_H. maculata_ and _N. tripepii._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Augacephalus ezendami molted. It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrDoc

C. sp. hati hati sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Male B. auratum and male P. muticus.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

C. versicolor male finally hooked out today.

Within the last couple of days.

P. metallica
P. pulcher
A. variegata
C. fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

The recent warm weather here started "everyone" to grow:

C. marshalli (still very small, but now has a "horn" )
D. diamantinensis (one of three)
N. incei (one of 7)
N. tripepii (yesterday, swedish time) Oh! Now we talking BIG!)
O. aureotibialis (yesterday, swedish time) The small sling looks beautiful, beautiful adult.
P. regalis (yesterday, swedish time) Finally I'm sure that it's a female)
P. pulcher (yesterday, swedish time) Yes! Female!

Happy day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826

My _N. chromatus _molted. I'm hoping it'll come out soon and show off its new colors. I decided to see what I could do about unraveling the abdomen (for fun as it's too small to sex), but I have no idea what I'm looking at anymore, besides abdodomen exoskeleton mush!


----------



## Minty

Slings: 

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
Hysterocrayes gigas
Brachypelma albopilosum Nicaragua 
Omothymus schioedtei
Lampropelma niggerimum arboricola
Davus pentaloris 
Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple

And this AF: 


Pterinopelma sazimai

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## draconisj4

My P. sazimai molted last night, total shock it doubled in size with this molt so finally after a year it is now over an inch. I can actually see it now,lol. As soon as it hardens it will finally be able to move out of its tiny deli cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

draconisj4 said:


> My P. sazimai molted last night, total shock it doubled in size with this molt so finally after a year it is now over an inch. I can actually see it now,lol. As soon as it hardens it will finally be able to move out of its tiny deli cup.


Mine put on a good bit of size too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Noticed a lot of webbing in my P. pulcher's enclosure and got suspicious. 




The picture doesn't pick up the soft salmon pinks she's sporting. Absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

N. incei molted and is confirmed female, that's two now! Also managed to retrieve the molt from my C. versicolor and is confirmed male!


----------



## lostbrane

O. schioedtei molted latest two days ago, earliest today. A much needed relief that it is doing fine.


----------



## johnny quango

My B hamori moulted today and looks beautiful and a fair bit bigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty



Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## korlash091

B. emilia and Orange bob both molted saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoli

The P. insignis male molted last night. Can't wait for him to pick up those beautiful colors.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnophoric

korlash091 said:


> Orange bob


Okay, I _need_ to know why everyone is calling OBTS orange bobs now, what shenanigans did I miss??


----------



## The Grym Reaper

L. nigerrimum female surprised me with a moult again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty

Arachnophoric said:


> Okay, I _need_ to know why everyone is calling OBTS orange bobs now, what shenanigans did I miss??


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/please-help-my-orange-bob.317608/

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom 13

My Hysterocrates sp molted.  She appears to be putting on some good size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormingochilus sp rufus molted.
It's a girl!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serpyderpy

Didn't even realise they'd molted and it must have been a while ago too since they seem all hardened up and the molt was very brittle but my _Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" _has molted and put on some considerable size. I can see the wavy stripe like markings on their carapace at this size.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

And my N. tripepii is moulting too


----------



## z32upgrader

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling molted.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hoxter

Freshly arrived C. lividus / H. lividum sling molted today.

Edit: next day G. rosea sling molted, that's surprising

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

One of my Ephebopus cyanognathus slings molted (the other one molted last month).
My Davus pentaloris female has closed the door, so perhaps it's due to happen in a week or two. I remember that I was thinking "this takes forever" last time tho.


----------



## KenNet

One of my Tapinauchenius violaceus was just finishing when I woke up this morning. Love the alien look of a freshly molted T

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

I think my mature female _Neoholothele incei_ molted recently.  She had been mostly sealed up in her web complex for a while, and then a couple days ago, she emerged hungry and possibly slightly bigger.

Tonight I also noticed a molt in the enclosure of my juvenile female _Davus pentaloris_.  I'm not sure when she molted, but I would think I would've seen the molt earlier if it had been in there for a long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenNet

Ongoing. Hope it goes well.
Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

My GBB sling finally molted after fasting for almost a month! I'm just waiting on a molt from the Poecilotheria fasciata now. I have an N incei that should molt soon too but it's closer to adult size so I'm guessing it will molt less frequently than all the other slings.


----------



## Serpyderpy

Checking on all my spiders and I see an unfamiliar face, a rather gummy looking _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ sitting on the cork bark. Since I got them a while ago I haven't seen them since unboxing, but looking down the hole in the dirt curtain I can see the old molt, at least the fangs of it. Maybe I'll be able to see this one more often now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My mature female _Brachypelma emilia_ has flipped!  It comes as a surprise to me, because I just got her in December and don't know when she last molted.

I'm looking forward to confirming that she is female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KenNet

Ungoliant said:


> My mature female _Brachypelma emilia_ has flipped!  It comes as a surprise to me, because I just got her in December and don't know when she last molted.
> 
> I'm looking forward to confirming that she is female.


Lucky you who have an MF Be! I hope everything went well with the flipping and I'm hoping to see a picture of the new queen when she's ready and in her whole beautiful glory.


----------



## Dman

My P. Sazimai molted yesterday.  She dug herself (unsexed) down in to a moist spot.  She has not come out yet. I'll try to get a pic when she comes out looking for food. She was about 3\4" before the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Young male B emilia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

KenNet said:


> Lucky you who have an MF Be! I hope everything went well with the flipping and I'm hoping to see a picture of the new queen when she's ready and in her whole beautiful glory.















Freshly Molted Brachypelma emilia (4.5"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ May 17, 2019
__ 7
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
callow
emilia
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
petra
post-molt










Ungoliant said:


> I'm looking forward to confirming that she is female.















4.5" Female Brachypelma emilia [molt sexing] [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 17, 2019
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
emilia
exuviae
female
mature female
mexican redleg tarantula
molt
petra
sexing
spermathecae




						We have molt confirmation!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Zoli

I guess no introduction is needed for this splendor, she finally molted after about 1 month of fasting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

About a year ago I bought this Nandhu Chromatus from a local shop. Once in a while
I try to buy local if they have a T I like. This one was about 1" now when he stretches
out he might be 5 1/2". Mr. Stripes was the right name, he turned out male. 
Please check the photos in my Pictures thread and see if you agree. Thanks!


----------



## Blonc

Just saw that my GBB molted but I've no idea when.  It took down two crickets of modest size yesterday and has a well-rounded booty so it must have been a couple of days ago at least.


----------



## z32upgrader

Male Euathlus sp "Parda".



Pennywise said:


> About a year ago I bought this Nandhu Chromatus from a local shop. Once in a while
> I try to buy local if they have a T I like. This one was about 1" now when he stretches
> out he might be 5 1/2". Mr. Stripes was the right name, he turned out male.
> Please check the photos in my Pictures thread and see if you agree. Thanks!


It's a boy and he's now mature.


----------



## lostbrane

P. gigas just molted.




Oh! The P. rufilata molted as well. Wahoo.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dman

Dman said:


> My P. Sazimai molted yesterday.  She dug herself (unsexed) down in to a moist spot.  She has not come out yet. I'll try to get a pic when she comes out looking for food. She was about 3\4" before the molt.


Here she is dug down into her substrate.  I am glad she made a little viewing window.  I can't wait for her to come out and stretch her legs.


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus pulcher female just finished and female G. pulchra on loan to me molted late last night.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## FeralTami

My B. smithi/hamorii (rescue sold to me as a smithi but we'll see) finally molted after a little over a month of closing off her hide! She dug so much she hit the wall and made a nice window. Today I peeked inside saw she'd molted  I hope she will come out soon ^^


----------



## EtienneN

My P. sp. machala moulted today! I was pretty chuffed since I wasn't expecting it! It had just eaten three days prior. it colour changed from brown to I think black. Still has the pretty carapace patterning. It's currently doing its little spider yoga in its den. Hooray for surprise moults!


----------



## docwade87

Two of my D. Diamantinensis slings molted while I was on vacation. No pics. Should be rehousing soon. Definitely after next molt if not soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

As of yet unidentified Brachypelma spiderling is very freshly molted.  Probably hamorii but I'd love if it was klassi. A guy can dream, no?
Whatever it is, it's female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

z32upgrader said:


> As of yet unidentified Brachypelma spiderling is very freshly molted.  Probably hamorii but I'd love if it was klassi. A guy can dream, no?
> Whatever it is, it's female.
> View attachment 309280


The tibia segments look pretty pink/orange, so I don't think that's a _B. hamorii_.  
_
B. klaasi_, _B. baumgarteni_, _B. boehmei_ all seem possible at this point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## z32upgrader

dangerforceidle said:


> The tibia segments look pretty pink/orange, so I don't think that's a _B. hamorii_.
> _
> B. klaasi_, _B. baumgarteni_, _B. boehmei_ all seem possible at this point.


Yes, thought it looked strange and unlike the hamorii slings I've raised in the past.  I'm holding out for klassi.  I'll update in a few days when she's hardened a bit and the colors are more true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My B. hamorii Doris was flipped over when I got up this morning. About 4 hours later she was fully moulted and looking gorgeous! I'll get pics after she's hardened up, she's still in her hide mostly.


----------



## mack1855

Finally,,,,Aphonopelma bicoloratum.And at this rate,ill be using a walker,and have to have my
home health care nurse feed this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## s dave

While checking water dishes a few minutes ago, I noticed my little LP molted at some point during the day. I could see the molt and a little bit of a leg that still looked very soft. Very excited to see how much bigger it's gotten! Growing like a weed.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Fresh Ceratogyrus marshalli sling! Hard to tell with the focus slightly off, but I'm pretty sure I'm already seeing a little button.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rqreptiles

We received an owner-surrender rescue b albo recently. The, previously unsexed, T finally molted for us today!

(congrats, its a girl!)






(now on top, before on bottom)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

rqreptiles said:


> We received an owner-surrender rescue b albo recently. The, previously unsexed, T finally molted for us today!
> 
> (congrats, its a girl!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (now on top, before on bottom)


That's either an Aphonopelma seemani or an Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala, not Brachypelma albopilosum.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Killertut

B. hamorii female juvie that was fasting from october/november of last year till now flipped over while i was at work.
fingers crossed everything goes well 













B. hamorii 0.1



__ Killertut
__ May 23, 2019
__ 3
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
molting




						go girl, go!
will be able to confirm its sex ones it's finished.
					




P.S. look at dat bootie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dman

I am late getting to this post but my GBB molted 5/21 and my new C. elegans slings molted last night.  I'll have pics soon.


----------



## Arachnophoric

_Cyriocosmus sellatus_ molted - molt was about an inch in dls, I think it measures right about 1.5" now. Tried sexing the molt but it's really hard to make out what I'm looking at - thinking it just _might _be female. Gotta get a magnifying glass or something for these smaller species.



Also pretty sure my _Theraphosinae sp. Yucatan_ molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattias

Euathlus SP. Red. 

After more than 1.5 year she finaly molted.  She's now about 2.5 cm. I can't believe how slow they grow.  The eggsac hatched at the end of 2015. I hope they next molt doesn't take as long.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rqreptiles

Arachnophoric said:


> That's either an Aphonopelma seemani or an Aphonopelma sp. Guatemala, not Brachypelma albopilosum.


Oof, correct you are! She is an a seemani.
My sister is the T person in the house... Im just now trying to learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SPYD3R9

just checking out on early morning, my B.auratum, P.metallica, T.violaceopes has molted and my G.pulchripes is confirmed as a male


----------



## basin79

My Crypsidromus sp boquete has a new frock.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

C. versicolor sling, P. murinus male and T. plumipes female molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

E. cyanognathus joined the molt party today - second molt in my care since February. Has to be over an inch finally. 

Interestingly enough, abdomen turned a coppery color this molt. I thought they kept the green abdomen a little longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My female GBB just moulted. :wideyed: Didn't expect that at all, took her 3 weeks less than with her last moult cycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati molted.  This one is a girl for sure. Enclosure marked as such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

well, it seems my two B. hamorii have the same inner clock. the sling molted as well, now showing adult colors.













B. hamorii sling



__ Killertut
__ May 26, 2019
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
callow
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
post-molt
sling




						Guess who molted as well :)
					




and i finally had time to sex the molt of the juvie B. hamorii that i bought as a confirmed female, guess what 













B hamorii 0.1



__ Killertut
__ May 26, 2019
__ 2
__
brachypelma
brachypelma hamorii
brachypelma smithi
exuviae
female
hamorii
mexican redknee tarantula
molt
sexing
spermathecae




						bought as a female, confirmed as a female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

Unfortunately the little bugger won't come out for a photo-op, but it looks like my_ Pterinochilus murinus_ BCF (Tete/Mozambique) has finally molted. Now hopefully the rest of the _P. murinus_ entourage will follow suit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My B. hamorii is finally venturing out of her hide from her Wednesday moult, and goodness are her colours stunning! Soaked the moult after getting it out today and positioned it to dry. Not sure where I'll display it yet but we'll see. This is my first tarantula moult and I am still so excited about it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

Well, this one threw me for a loop.

Feeding slings some diced up superworms since I ran out of appropriately sized crickets. One of them is my P. murinus TCF/South Kenya. Crouton is fat, but not overly dark and has been hanging his toes out of his burrow like he's still hungry, so I spare him a little piece. He doesn't take it right away so I set him aside and carry on.

About an hour later I come back to check on him, and to my shock, in the time it took for me to finish up and start putting everyone away, this little sucker flipped, molted.... and then decided that superworm guts made the PERFECT post-molt snack.




It looked like he was sticking to the soft liquidy stuff and avoiding the hard exoskeleton. I know it's technically my fault for offering food to a sling in premolt (albeit unknowingly), but if he messed up his fangs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## scott308

Nhandu tripepii molted the other day. The molt measured 7" on the nose.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## MrPromidius

I just love how my G. Pulchripes slings have rosey pink hairs after molt.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scarge

My little Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi sling molted last night and grew about 0.01 inches. . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## draconisj4

In the last couple of weeks:

C. versicolor sling, too small to tell yet
P. sazimai sling, also too small
0.1 B. cabocla
0.1 P. irminia
B. albiceps sling, suspect male
N. tripepii juvenile, it's a boy
C. fimbriatus juvenile, totally shredded the abdomen on the molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Y. diversipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Theraphosa blondi_.

A few days ago my sub-adult female _Phormictopus auratus_ moulted as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Came home to find one of my two P. victori molted.

With the other being a suspect male, it's with great relief I announce Nike is now a molt-confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KNV

My little A. Chalcodes molted during the Memorial Day weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

It looks like my _Augacephalus ezendami_ sling (from @cold blood) has molted.  It looks more golden, and I see what looks like a molt inside its burrow.




scott308 said:


> Nhandu tripepii molted the other day. The molt measured 7" on the nose.


floof alert level: red













Floof Alert Level



__ Ungoliant
__ May 22, 2019
__ 2
__
humor

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata molted.  Appears male.
Also here's the female something or other, now a week post-molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Arachnophoric said:


> Came home to find one of my two P. victori molted.
> 
> With the other being a suspect male, it's with great relief I announce Nike is now a molt-confirmed female.
> 
> View attachment 310007


Quelaag, my P. irminia and first T, decided she couldn't let the P. victori upstage her and molted for me today too. 

Can't wait to catch a good look and see how much she's grown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Both of my T. rasti slings molted, about 3/4" now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets

Unsurprisingly, on of my B. albo slings molted today. I'm thinking it's about 3/4" - 1" now.

_Very surprisingly,_ one of my female Hapalopus sp. Colombia klein also molted today. On her exactly 1.5" molt, her darkened spermathecae was visible with no more than a light source. Of course, I already knew she was female. I think she's finally earned a larger home.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Killertut

welp, mixed news:

A. musculosa was burried for the best part of winter and has now successfully molted. i will try to get the molt and sex it.
i might also be able to confirm if the B. species 'angustum' (some kind of mutt) i bought as a female is a genuine one. she molted earlier this year but i haven't yet been able to get the molt.

now the sad news.
last year in summer i got a L1 C. versicolor sling. it got stuck in its molt after successfully molting in my care 2 times and died last winter. this year i got a new one at L3 because i absolutely want a full grown adult in my collection. this one prepared to molt a couple of days ago and just died, didn't even get out of its old skin at all...

bummer. now i am contemplating if i should get another 1 or 2 C. versicolor slings.

Meanwhile A. sp. boa vista from the same shipment molted this night without issue, not all Avicularia related hope is lost

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Killertut said:


> now the sad news.
> last year in summer i got a L1 C. versicolor sling. it got stuck in its molt after successfully molting in my care 2 times and died last winter. this year i got a new one at L3 because i absolutely want a full grown adult in my collection. this one prepared to molt a couple of days ago and just died, didn't even get out of its old skin at all...
> 
> bummer. now i am contemplating if i should get another 1 or 2 C. versicolor slings.


It's interesting to hear that you've had this happen to two of your C. versicolor slings, the same thing happened to my first C. versicolor (which was also my second T). Flipped to molt, managed to pop the carapace before getting stuck. I think he lasted three days before finally going still. 

I bought another one last summer and thankfully it's doing pretty well, started showing some red setae last molt and I suspect will molt again soon. Wonder if there's any connection to versicolor slings and increased likelihood of molting issues, or if it's just sheer coincidence. I don't think you're the first person besides myself that I've heard mentioning something like this happening though. 

Sorry for your loss. Hopefully you'll have better luck the next go around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killertut

Arachnophoric said:


> It's interesting to hear that you've had this happen to two of your C. versicolor slings, the same thing happened to my first C. versicolor (which was also my second T). Flipped to molt, managed to pop the carapace before getting stuck. I think he lasted three days before finally going still.
> 
> I bought another one last summer and thankfully it's doing pretty well, started showing some red setae last molt and I suspect will molt again soon. Wonder if there's any connection to versicolor slings and increased likelihood of molting issues, or if it's just sheer coincidence. I don't think you're the first person besides myself that I've heard mentioning something like this happening though.
> 
> Sorry for your loss. Hopefully you'll have better luck the next go around.


i assume it is just a coincidence/bad luck.


----------



## Stormsky

Arachnophoric said:


> It's interesting to hear that you've had this happen to two of your C. versicolor slings, the same thing happened to my first C. versicolor (which was also my second T). Flipped to molt, managed to pop the carapace before getting stuck. I think he lasted three days before finally going still.
> 
> I bought another one last summer and thankfully it's doing pretty well, started showing some red setae last molt and I suspect will molt again soon. Wonder if there's any connection to versicolor slings and increased likelihood of molting issues, or if it's just sheer coincidence. I don't think you're the first person besides myself that I've heard mentioning something like this happening though.
> 
> Sorry for your loss. Hopefully you'll have better luck the next go around.


Same exact situation happened to me too. My first versicolor tried molting a couple days after I bought it and only made it half way. Got another one and it's molted a few times with no issues and is now getting its adult colors.
I think versicolor slings are a bit more prone to molting problems then other species. I also think arboreals are more prone to molt problems than terrestrials since I also had a P. metallica sling get stuck in a molt and my A. avic only lasted a few days after molting into a mature male.


----------



## Scarge

My Xenesthis sp. blue sling molted last night, gotta love those legs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

P. striata joined the fray, measured about 1.75"




One of my 6 Poecs, holding out hope for another female since besides my regalis, they're all unsexed or look male...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty

Avicularia sp. Kwitara river. 

Tagging @Teal because I know she just LOVES avics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Psalmopoeus victori
Phormictopus cancerides male finally moulted, thought he was going to hook out but I guess he has at least one more in him.
Phormictopus auratus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Teal

Minty said:


> Tagging @Teal because I know she just LOVES avics.


My Orange Bobs eat Avics for breakfast

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## korlash091

My P. victori molted yesterday, now needs a rehouse, gonna wait about a week to give it time to harden a little bit


----------



## arachnidgill

My second juvie male C. versicolor molted, looks about 4" now. My I. mira sling molted and is 1" now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Just checked on the gang and the t.blondi is on its back ready to go.  Good luck little guy!


----------



## Asgiliath

Just came home to one of my b albo slings in mid-molt! First molt with me. Hope she does alright. I’ll try to post a pic of the spider and their molt when it’s done!


----------



## FeralTami

My H. villosella sling molted yesterday and my P. sazimai sling molted today ^^

First molts in my care! Both were roughly 0.5cm and have shot up to 1cm!


----------



## Arachnophoric

Came home to find my E. rufescens had kicked out a molt, tried sexing it. Looks like it could be male, should be able to tell for sure next molt!

Of course then I looked over to find Bean (one of my two B. albopilosum slings) flipped. Came back after I got some sleep to the little one being shy in it's new clothes.




Not sure if it's the Honduran or Nicaraguan form (it was a freebie from a vendor at an expo), but it sure is a cute little thing. 

Also have some premolters - P. cambridgei, X. immanis, P. sp Arusha, Ch. sp. Kaeng Krachan, possibly the H. maculata, and last but definitely not least - the G. pulchra that hasn't molted in 2 years has finally gone dark.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asgiliath

Asgiliath said:


> Just came home to one of my b albo slings in mid-molt! First molt with me. Hope she does alright. I’ll try to post a pic of the spider and their molt when it’s done!





Asgiliath said:


> Just came home to one of my b albo slings in mid-molt! First molt with me. Hope she does alright. I’ll try to post a pic of the spider and their molt when it’s done!


They made it!  penny for scale lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Ungoliant said:


> floof alert level: red


Yeah, the floofiness is off the charts with her.


----------



## z32upgrader

Female P. vittata recently molted and came out of hiding looking gorgeous!


----------



## Arachnophoric

_X. immanis_ caught in the act! 




Definitely gonna be time for a rehouse. Gonna try getting a good pic when I get home before I jet for the weekend, hoping he'll be sporting some nice color this time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Killertut

some of the slings molted:

B. klaasi
B. smithi 'ex annitha'
G. rosea

Could pull the molts of my A. musculosa unsexed juvie:













A. musculosa



__ Killertut
__ Jun 1, 2019
__ 7
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria musculosa
brazilian black velvet tarantula
exuviae
molt
musculosa
sexing




						Need help here, never sexed a member of the Aconthoscuria famaly before.
Is it female?
					
















A. musculosa



__ Killertut
__ Jun 1, 2019
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria musculosa
brazilian black velvet tarantula
exuviae
molt
musculosa
sexing




						Need help here, never sexed a member of the Aconthoscuria famaly before.
Is it female?
					




and my B. sp. 'angustum' female (mutt):













B. sp 'angustum' 0.1



__ Killertut
__ Jun 1, 2019
__ 1
__
angustum
brachypelma angustum
costa rican red tarantula
exuviae
female
molt
sericopelma
sericopelma angustum
sexing
spermathecae




						not a sericopelma, most likely some kind of mutt.
bought as female and can now confirm :)
					



i am happy that it is indeed female


----------



## Arachnophoric

Additional molters - One of two Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan (both ventrally looking male).




And female H. gigas had a molt kicked out of her burrow too!  It's good that I rehoused her, she's gotta be getting big.


----------



## Vanisher

My juvenile P auratus moulted just yet! It has been burried diwn for 2 month, so i have no picture of it! But i coukd see tge spider through the side of the enclosure


----------



## WolfSoon

P. lugardi female and P. cambridgei male both molted and are looking lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My brachypelma smithi moulted for the 1st time in almost 2years. Worth the wait though


----------



## Crax

Mine molted yesterday.


----------



## Serpyderpy

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ molted today. She had a very round black butt and I knew she was gonna pop at some point but the day I decide to see if maaaaybe it's just the natural colour of the butt, nope, didn't even realise I popped a dead cricket right next to where she was molting. Took it out when she didn't take it after a while but didn't realise she had been molting until much later when I saw her white legs through the plastic.

While not today, a few days ago my _Ephebopus cyanognathus _molted, and my tiny _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling molted even further back though I'm not sure when, it may even have been during my mini-move in the car. They're now slightly blue and not peach like all my other smaller slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drizzliz

My little B. auratum sling FINALLY molted. It was about 1/2", likely 3/4" now. Only 228 days from the previous molt and 200 days with no food.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Larger female B. emilia molted and is pulling away from her sister in the size race.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

4" A. geniculata, its a girl 
3.5" P. murinus, hoarding the molt
P. reduncus sling, suspect male
GBB juvenile, suspect male
O. schioedtei juvenile, shredded the molt
and just noticed I. hirsutum juvenile also molted last night

Reactions: Like 2 | Beer 1


----------



## sourpatchkid

C. Versicolor, juvenile male. His sibling’s not even in premolar yet, hoping it’s a she.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Things were busy while I was away;

H. maculata sling
Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan (2/2)
Cyriopagopus albostriatus 
Tapinauchenius cupreus
Poecilotheria formosa sling
Pterinochilus sp. Arusha sling
Pterinochilus lugardi sling (1/2)
Psalmopoeus cambridgei (looking male)
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis (confirmed female)

And last but certainly not least, my N. incei male, who is now mature! Gonna fatten him up and do some info digging, and then hopefully I'll get to pair him to my MF GCF

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ic32k

Finally after spent since November of 2018 without eating, Roja my B.hamorii sling molted today... That are great news!!! Happy 3rd molting Roja

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lazarus

My T. stirmi motled today, a bit unexpectedly she ate 1 week ago, finally I got a female after raising two stirmi males from sling to adulthood. 
Got this girl in July 2018 (first pic), her first molt was 6 cm (just a bit over 2 inches) DLS, today's molt is 13 cm DLS so she's probably around 15 cm(around 6 inches)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Just woke up to a freshly moulted B. schroederi sling. 




Now, it would be nice, if the remaining eight Ts currently in heavy premoult (almost half of my collection) caught up with it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SteveIDDQD

t.blondi had a successful moult.  It's not left it's cave yet, but it looks to have gained quite a bit of leg span, but still looks like a gangly sling.  Looking forward to the juvenile moult.

My p.sazimai also moulted a few weeks back.  It's filled it's hole in an now seems to want to be pet rock out in the open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22

Molt party here over the last few days.

N. tripepii female (Cinnamon)
GBB female (Gossamer)
H. chilensis female (Fidget)
G. rosea male (Pepperoni)
P. sp machala sling X2
X. immanis sling X2
P. sp purple sling X2
G. porteri sling X2
L. difficilis sling
C. elegans sling
H. sp Columbia sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

nicodimus22 said:


> H. chilensis female (Fidget)


I'm jealous!  I'm already waiting 8 months for my sling to moult (again!), but not even a sign of premoult so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Recently I've had a few more moults, following the _T. blondi _and _P. auratus_.

_Monocentropus balfouri _juvenile male







_Caribena versicolor_ unsexed sling
_Idiothele mira_ unsexed juvenile

And also a local spider, _Eratigena_ sp..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22

Thekla said:


> I'm jealous!  I'm already waiting 8 months for my sling to moult (again!), but not even a sign of premoult so far.


I'll be interested to see what slings grow at a more glacial pace: the H. chilensis, the B. albiceps, or the A. moderatum.

My money is on the A. moderatum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Seraph

My B. hamorii, is molting as we speak!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

Saw my Lasiodora parahybana sling flip over to moult on Friday, but I was slightly worried as it flipped back over. I went away for the weekend and came back to a freshly moulted sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Hell must be freezing over, because guess who just molted? 




Saw my G. pulchra freshly molted just before leaving for work. Was behaving a little odd though, so I'll be keeping an eye on it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Beer 1


----------



## Thekla

The second of my two latest additions - A. purpurea - moulted last night. It easily doubled in size, she (wishful thinking) is now at least 1". 




B. schroederi one day after its moult on Wednesday: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm always happy when they finished their first moult in my care successfully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lostbrane

Other P. cambridgei finally molted. Woo. 

Update: Just checked on my P. irminia and it has also molted! Like just did so within the last few hours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim Cricket

A. Chalcodes
C. Versicolor


----------



## johnny quango

Finally my E pachypus moulted and it's a girl (surprise surprise)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Dolichothele diamantinensis adult female molted.


----------



## Dman

I bought a C. Hati Hati yesterday and it molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott308

Phlogius sp.
Aphonopelma hentzi
Megaphobema robustum I can see the molt in its tunnel, but can't get to it.
Brachypelma vagans sling (pictured)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Little male N. chromatus finally molted after having not done so in quite some time, now just waiting on my N. tripepii whose hiney looks like a darn grape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma sp Montane had its 7th moult in my care and still struggling to reach 1"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Tiny Nicaraguan B. albopilosum molted for the first time in my care, I think it grew a whole two millimeters! 

And my lovely N. tripepii, Puppy, was kind enough to let me observe her through the molting process. 








Definitely going to be rehouse time when she hardens up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

P. tigrinawesseli and GBB molted.


----------



## MBArachnids

L. parahybana had a very long molt, too early for sexing tho


----------



## arachnidgill

P. sazimai sling molted again. My G. pulchra juvy also molted after 9 months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Holy cow. P. murinus molted! It’s been a while. 

And P. smithi has also molted. Once they pop they just can't stop o.o


----------



## Multiverseguy27

T Frank said:


> This one was so obvious, I really didn't even need to zoom in.


Had one of mine just molt to

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Willa

B. Albo molted the moment I left town for the week. Everything came off nicely as far as I can tell and the leg he lost grew back! I was surprised how nice it looks considering it'll probably need another molt before getting back to normal. This is the second molt since Feb.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Refused food yesterday, molted today.




0.0.1 Pterinochilus lugardi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

H. sp Colombia large and L. klugi molted last night, both are girls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuzukiSwift

Two Cyriopagopus alboatriatus slings
Two Cyriopagopus hati hati slings
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Two Psalmopoeus irminia juvies
Cyriopagopus schmidti sling 

All moulted in one week 

Here’s one of the irminias, a little shy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Came home to a freshly molted C. versicolor, but if course to my chagrin it chewed up the molt so I can't sex it. Little turd.


----------



## Asgiliath

P. Irminia! I’ve only had (them) for three days! Here are some bad pics.


----------



## Asgiliath

Asgiliath said:


> P. Irminia! I’ve only had (them) for three days! Here are some bad pics.


Oops forgot to upload the files

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My B. vagans (supposedly) had a slightly scary moult for me today. Last night he (unfortunately) laid out his moulting mat and flipped at some point in the night. I saw him on his back at 2 am in the morning. When I got up this morning (3 1/2 hrs later), he was back on his feet. An hour later he was moulting... upright! :wideyed: That was the moment I had to leave for work, naturally. 
But all went well and I came home to a freshly moulted T (one I'm still not sure what species he actually is):












Sold as B. vagans? 1/3



__ Thekla
__ Jun 13, 2019
__ 12



						This T was sold to me as B. vagans, but I'm confused about the red hairs on his legs. So, I'm...
					




Oh, and my Y. diversipes moulted as well today.  No pictures because (s)he is still cramped up in its tiny web tunnel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killertut

my B. verdezi molted last night. another Brachypelma juvie that fasted all of winter and was in premolt of the list 

Before:












B. verdezi suspected female



__ Killertut
__ Mar 23, 2019
__ 1
__
brachypelma
brachypelma verdezi
mexican rose grey tarantula
verdezi







After:












0.1 B. verdezi



__ Killertut
__ Jun 13, 2019
__ 2



						Bought as a sling last year :)
					




i am on a roll 
sexed 5 juvies that molted after i got my pocket microscope.
4 confirmed females (bought 2 as females) and 1 suspected female (on that note, does anybody have a picture of A. musculosa spermathecae?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

M. balfouri, 1"
P. gigas, 1.5"


----------



## krbshappy71

Itsy Bitsy (Lp) is DEFINITELY going to molt soon.  So excited!  She/he dug out so much dirt it has a big wall of dirt/cocoa all up the wall of the enclosure, I can barely see it down in its hole, just the tiniest part of its hairy leg is visible and I can't see if it is upside down or not.  The pink colors are so pretty right now, I can't wait to take a picture once she/he comes back out.  


This is a before picture, the soil that is mounded on the side of the glass is even higher now.


----------



## MainMann

My P regalis molted today! And she molted out of nowhere! The last time she ate was just 2 days ago, and she wasted no time to molt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Guirov

3 slings molted this week

B. albopilosum 







P. bromelicola 







C. cyanopubescens

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## krbshappy71

She/he is still digging. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wuv the pink.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KNV

My G. Porteri molted today! Sorry for the picture quality, I grabbed the macro lens but i had to take pictures through the plastic because I didn’t want my T to hide.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## scott308

B. albo "Honduras" sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FeralTami

My N. incei molted which came as a big surprise since it was happily munching crickets a few days prior.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnophoric said:


> Hell must be freezing over, because guess who just molted?


Total solar eclipses are more common.




Arachnophoric said:


> now just waiting on my N. tripepii whose hiney looks like a darn grape.


You mean it has a wine behind.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## korlash091

My N. incei molted yesterday been waiting for it to molt for like three weeks.


----------



## rosehaired1979

Adult female A.chalcodes (first molt in my care)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brachyfan

My Brachypelma Albopilosum molted this morning.


----------



## johnny quango

My Cyclosternum schmardae sling moulted and is starting to show a little adult colour


----------



## korlash091

One of my A. geniculata molted yesterday, is so big now.


----------



## volcanopele

Who DIDN’T molt this week?  I had quite a few...

0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. Machala (Fuchsia)
1.0 Poecilotheria metallica (Eiffel) - this one matured, so he’s available ladies!
0.0.1 Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica (Shiva) - I sexed this as a male but I now very strongly doubt it.  It is a bigger than my mature male pokies
1.0 Iridopelma zorodes (Monan) - unsexed until this molt...he’s a mature male so he is also available ladies
1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus (Meridia)
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra (Umbriel) - has a bit of his abdomen stuck on 
0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes (Joffrey) - little sling molted
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana (Vegrandis)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Both my Brachypelma albopilosum and Psalmopoeus irminia slings molted! It was one of the only times I've gotten a decent look at my irminia, because it was doing the post-molt stretch and its little toes were showing out of the edge of its web tunnel. 

Also one of my Tapinauchenius slings molted, and lost a leg in the process. Been in the hobby for about 8 months now and this was the first problematic molt in my collection.  They're very small slings though and other than the one leg everything else went fine, so I am sure it will be regenerated in no time!


----------



## z32upgrader

Female OBT, female P. platyomma, female Orphnaecus. sp. "Blue", Ami sp. "Panama", and a dozen of my remaining P. cambridgei slings molted to 4i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gnarled Gnome

Precious, my Aphonopelma chalcodes molted for the first time in my care.


----------



## Lice1721

My 7 cm B. hamorii 177 days after her last molt.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Young juvie male P. metallica and unsexed C. lividus slings molted over the last couple of days, as well as surprise molts from my female B. vagans and male A. geniculata.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnophoric said:


> A. geniculata.


Your genic is going to be _sooo_ hungry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

My Poecilotheria regalis molted, and it seems like the last time it molted was just yesterday! I actually fed it on Friday evening so I was shocked to see it molt on Monday. All of my pokies tend to have good appetites, but they have all spent a week or two refusing food before molting until now. I thought it was only my Nhandu chromatus who would eat immediately before going into molt.


----------



## Gnarled Gnome

Phrynus barbadensis whipling.


----------



## volcanopele

volcanopele said:


> Who DIDN’T molt this week?  I had quite a few...
> 0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra (Umbriel) - has a bit of his abdomen stuck on


It managed to get the bit of stuck shed off in the last day. So that's a relief.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Minty

Brachypelma emilia female.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## z32upgrader

P. pulcher male and H. pulchripes male molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MainMann

Been a great week for my minute collection!! Today my LP molted into 9,5cm and I'm about sure it is female! A good day it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

A. minatrix sling molted for the first time! It was 3/4" before it molted, didn't put much size on. My H. pulchripes molted, it has molted 2 days after it's sibling for the last few molts!


----------



## Stormsky

Noticed my H. chillensis molting when I got home yesterday morning.













Peach Freshly Molted



__ Stormsky
__ Jun 19, 2019
__ 3
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis
post-molt




						Peach, my Euathlus sp. red, or I guess it's Homoeomma chillensis now, a few hours after molting.
					
















Peach Freshly Molted



__ Stormsky
__ Jun 19, 2019
__ 1
__
euathlus sp. "red"
homoeomma chilensis




						Peach, my Euathlus sp. red, or I guess it's Homoeomma chillensis now, a few hours after molting.
					



Also today I started feeding everyone and noticed my Hapalopus sp. Columbia "small" on its back, so that one should be molting some time today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Michael Guirov

P. regalis sling molted out in the open tonight, little guy never really seams to hide

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

My B. emilia sling moulted while I was away for a short holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

I've been away for not even two hours and my T. cyaneolum has almost finished her moult. I mean I knew she was in premoult, but there was no sign of moulting when I left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Killertut

B. smithi ex annitha, OBT and B. boehmei molted.


----------



## draconisj4

B. hamorii juvenile, it's a girl!
C. marshalli, MM
P. auratus juvenile, molt is buried
M. robustum subadult, molt is buried
G. pulchripes juvenile, it's a boy


----------



## Minty



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Genicula (4" juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_) made a molting mat Wednesday, and his bald spots turned black that night:


Then he flipped on Thursday morning, completing his molt in about three hours:
 
 

Here is stretching 24 hours later:












Post-molt Stretching (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 23, 2019
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
genicula
geniculata
juvenile
juvenile male
male
stretching
whitebanded tarantula

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hoxter

It's been a while since my last post so I guess I'll talk about those that molted recently last 20 days. And I swear to god, my G. rosea is molting the most often despite being similar size to other slings and it's taken ages for my C. lividus to go on with its.

1. C. cyaneopubescens small juvie - confirmed male now












Steven in his new suit



__ Hoxter
__ Jun 25, 2019
__ 4
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula




						He's getting bigger and gaining even more of his mature coloration. Unfortunately my first T...
					




2. G. pulchripes sling
3. G. rosea/porteri sling












Rose hair sling post molt



__ Hoxter
__ Jun 25, 2019
__
grammostola
rose hair tarantula




						My fastest molting tarantula among all of my tarantulas (including OW slings).
I'll call it rose...
					




4. C. darlingi juvie













C. darlingi



__ Hoxter
__ Jun 24, 2019
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus bechuanicus
ceratogyrus darlingi
curvedhorn tarantula
darlingi
female




						She finally decided to come out of her burrow and say hello after molting. Love this shy girl
					




5. C. marshalli sling












C. marshalli munching one of his first roaches after molt.



__ Hoxter
__ Jun 25, 2019
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
feeding
great horned baboon tarantula
marshalli
sling
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						My craziest tarantula so far, I've never seen any of them bolting rounds the enclosure only...
					




6. P. cambridgei small juvie
7. P. regalis small juvie
8. C. lividus sling


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Poecilotheria metallica molted Sunday, but I didn't want to disturb it so I didn't get a good look until last night when I pulled the old molt. I am amazed by the size difference in just two molts! They sure are growing fast!


----------



## Mark Walker

Robert - B. albiceps - my first ever Tarantula and my first ever molt....I am rather excited! Despite the fact that Robert decided to do it while I was at work! Came home, had a moment of panic as to how the hell another spider had got in with him, but then realised.... 

Good timing in a way as I am away from home for a few days and that means he can settle down and get used to his new skin. I'll just make sure he has water - the family are home with him, but they will only go in if his water runs out!

I presume the black spot on his opisthosoma will fade as he firms up.

Got a couple of pics using my daughters £25 electronic microscope - not the greatest quality, but it does a decent job! Will have to invest in a decent macro lens at some point though!

So, yeah, nice one Robert (or Roberta, still too small to tell - the exuvium measures around 15mm at longest, diagonal legspan) - given me a nice warm feeling inside, must be doing something right!

Absolutely fascinating - even got the kids off their phones for 5 minutes....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Heteropoda davidbowie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp "Hati Hati".  Probably male.


----------



## MintyWood826

This is the best picture I could get of my B. albopilosum sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

Juvenile female G. actaeon.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MainMann

My B vagans molted! And unfortunately it seems to be male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. miranda sling, B. cabocla female and two Aphonopelma marxi slings.


----------



## mack1855

After months and months of dumping crickets,and roaches,and small rabbits,,
in my attempt to get some growth out of it,my M.velvetosoma finally molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hoxter

Aphonopelma seemanni sling finally molted with me for the third time. Snapped a pic before everything happened. Can't wait to see how much this little one is going to get bigger. Might be time for a rehouse






EDIT: Woke up to find out my A. bicoloratum actually molted. Snapped few pictures and will add them later. Actually I'm starting to wonder if there's a way to make sure it's A. bicoloratum and not B. boehmei.













Woke up and came to this



__ Hoxter
__ Jun 30, 2019
__ 2
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma bicoloratum
bicoloratum
callow
mexican beauty tarantula
mexican bloodleg tarantula
mexican fire leg tarantula
molting
ventral




						My A. bicoloratum decided to molt while I was sleeping. I can't wait to see how much bigger it's...
					
















Chilling after molt



__ Hoxter
__ Jun 30, 2019
__ 3
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma bicoloratum
bicoloratum
mexican beauty tarantula
mexican bloodleg tarantula
mexican fire leg tarantula




						Come on, move already and let me take the excuviae... 
Is there any way to make sure it's A...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu tripepii is a boy.
C. fimbriatus female, Euathlus sp. "parda" and P. fortis female all molted in the last day or so.


----------



## korlash091

one of my A. geniculata molted saturday, sadly it is a boy

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus lugardi sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426

B. hamorii molted a couple days ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott308

Pterinopelma sazimai molted this weekend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

Right now my Acanthoscurria geniculata is chilling on freshly made molting mat and whether to do an 180 flip.






Ladies and gentlemen, the 180 flip has been made.






Slowly but surely, we're getting there






Aaaaand we're done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Female C. perezmilesi tossed out a molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Seraph

My Mastigoproctus giganteus finally molted. It has been buried since January. I kinda forgot it existed for a bit there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

When I went to fill the water dish of my juvenile male _Bumba cabocla_, I found he had molted.












Freshly Molted Bumba horrida (♂ 2.25"+) [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 3, 2019
__ 1
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
exuviae
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
juvenile male
male
molt
paraphysa horrida
pele
post-molt




						When I went to fill his water dish, I found he had molted.
					
















Freshly Molted Bumba horrida (♂ 2.25"+) [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 3, 2019
__ 2
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
juvenile male
male
paraphysa horrida
pele
post-molt




						When I went to fill his water dish, I found he had molted.
					




He's still looking very male, so I'm not expecting any surprises at this size:

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## FeralTami

My girl Spooky (L. parahybana) finally molted last week and doubled in size!
Here she is enjoying her post molt meal!




A nice big dubia! Also the first time she has accepted live feeders instead of prekilled

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

88 Psalmopoeus cambridgei from a double-clutched sac molted to 2i.

Reactions: Like 3 | Beer 1


----------



## krbshappy71

I was away last week on vacation and the very first day away the H. maculata molted. My pet sitter thought it was a dead tarantula, made me laugh!  She then texted another time to make sure I had actually seen it alive since she found that.  I sent her the attached video of it for her.  I wuv these T's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tortuga

Just got home for my lunch break and was checkin on the spoods and found my GBB sling in mid molt, i have no desire to go back to work now lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## sdsnybny

Ungoliant said:


> When I went to fill the water dish of my juvenile male _Bumba cabocla_, I found he had molted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshly Molted Bumba horrida (♂ 2.25"+) [1/2]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Jul 3, 2019
> __ 1
> __
> brazilian redhead tarantula
> bumba
> bumba cabocla
> bumba horrida
> exuviae
> horrida
> iracema cabocla
> juvenile
> juvenile male
> male
> molt
> paraphysa horrida
> pele
> post-molt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to fill his water dish, I found he had molted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshly Molted Bumba horrida (♂ 2.25"+) [1/2]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Jul 3, 2019
> __ 2
> __
> brazilian redhead tarantula
> bumba
> bumba cabocla
> bumba horrida
> horrida
> iracema cabocla
> juvenile
> juvenile male
> male
> paraphysa horrida
> pele
> post-molt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to fill his water dish, I found he had molted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's still looking very male, so I'm not expecting any surprises at this size:


Just wait till he matures, one of the more stunning MM's out there

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Marika

A. bicoloratum sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Killertut

C. sp hati hati molted, confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korlash091

My Brachypelma baumgarteni molted some time during the weekend, i this she's a female but  I need to comfirm checking the molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

Finally my small juvenile Brachypelma klaasi moulted after almost a year wait

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kitara

Found our baby g. pulchra upside down this morning. I got a cool video of it, but I cant upload it. Now it appears that she has positioned her exuvia into threat pose lol. I dont know if it shows in the picture. It is adorable.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

B. hamorii female.  Looks mature now.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## korlash091

Davus pentaloris molting rn.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Garetyl

Gumdrop. For some reason, she made a moulting mat outside of her den and kicked her old skeleton into the water dish this time.

And Butt, too. I wasn't expecting a moult and I was quite surprised to find a second set of legs stuck to the underside of a branch. I guess she wanted to hide the body?

They're my two larger B. Albos (a juvenile and a larger sling). I'm really surprised that Butt still has her baby colors, though. She's larger than another albo sling who has already darkened up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

New clothes for my little T.blondi sling.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hoxter

z32upgrader said:


> B. hamorii female.  Looks mature now.
> View attachment 313825


That's a stunning beauty you have there.

I missed my _Caribena versicolor_ sling molt. I knew it was supposed to molt very soon and yet I missed it. So sad and yet so happy that little bugger is getting bigger.


----------



## johnny quango

I was beginning to think that my T cyaneolum was broken since her last moult, but after 38 months the wait is over she's just finished changing her dress

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Idiothele mira_ sling molted.  I found the molt discarded outside of her burrow along with little blue feet sticking out the trapdoor, waiting to be fed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## lostbrane

P. subfusca HL molted. Put on some size too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Python Patrol Exotics

Congrats on in pretty lady in your life!


----------



## Killertut

B. klaasi sling, G. porteri sling and B. boehmei juvie molted.
B. boehmei is a confirmed female (bought as one). B. klaasi is starting to show the first color (legs).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

L. megatheloides female and Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" is confirmed female today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Killertut

B. albopilosum 'Honduras' molted. hadn't eaten in 6 months.
bought as female (first Tarantula to own after my break from T's) and could now confirm that it is female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426

I just got home a few minutes ago and found my P. cancerides has molted. It must be at least two years since she has molted. Can wait to see how much she has grown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aarantula

LV-426 said:


> View attachment 314072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home a few minutes ago and found my P. cancerides has molted. It must be at least two years since she has molted. Can wait to see how much she has grown.


Ok, firstly, awesome on the molt. Secondly, I’m a MASSIVE fan of the Alien franchise so I totally respect the screen name! Very cool! Ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

Lucy, my very first Tarantula (and the only one I really ever named) molted again this weekend, along with the Caribena versicolor and probably a few of the Tapinauchenius violaceous slings. The tappies grow like weeds, and they get speedier every time I check on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LV-426

Aarantula said:


> Ok, firstly, awesome on the molt. Secondly, I’m a MASSIVE fan of the Alien franchise so I totally respect the screen name! Very cool! Ha!


Thank you...it’s only for those in the know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mack1855

The third Aphonopelma bicoloratum sling I care for finally molted.This makes two molts for
each of my three slings in 6 months.FWIW,two are sacmates,and molted at different time frames.
Kept at the same temps,and feed the same,prekilled mealworms.And interestingly ,the smaller
of the two sacmates molts about three weeks before the larger sling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ziursirhc

Today my C Cyaneopubesnce molted today who is my very first tarantula and first to molt. Also found my Psalmopoeus victori also molted today such an exciting day!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenNet

Brachypelma boehmei, Ceratogyrus marshalli she just gets bigger, but I never find her molt...
Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Cyriocosmus bertae,
Lampropelma nigerrimum, the smaller one, and I still have hope that this one finally will be a female, Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland", Pseudoclamoris gigas, Tapinauchenius violaceus (2 out of 3, they always molt on the same day).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Female P. ornata. She’s huge now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Well, I don't have occasion to post in this thread these days. But after nearly two years, my LP moulted.

Reactions: Like 6 | Award 1


----------



## FeralTami

My B. hamorii sling molted again and so soon, hope it doesn't turn out male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ColletteTZ

I had two molts today. C.versicolor and P.rufilata. SOOOOo happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My juvenile female B. albopilosum (Nicaragua) moulted today... soooo fluffy!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## draconisj4

C. fimbriatus had his ultimate molt yesterday, darn it. I was really hoping this one was a girl, I've never been able to retrieve an intact molt but there's no doubt now , those are some big boxing gloves.  He also ended up with one funky leg that didn't grow but otherwise seems fine.


----------



## Andrew Clayton

Walked in to my LP like This today The moult measures 5.5" She's starting to get big

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon

A. moderatum is huge now, might be an inch even 
Also 5 Avic slings molted, and possibly my E. cyanognathus sling.


----------



## Ungoliant

My new _Ephebopus murinus_ molted today, and she's female!  (Despite being soft, she still gave me a threat pose when I extracted the molt from her burrow.)












3"+ Female Ephebopus murinus [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 13, 2019
__
ephebopus
ephebopus murinus
exuviae
female
juvenile
molt
murinus
sexing
skeleton tarantula
spermathecae




						My new Ephebopus murinus molted today, and she's female!  (Despite being soft, she still gave me...
					




I'll have to think of a good name for her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

C. fimbriatus male is still immature.  Female P. chordatus molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

found my N. Incei looking more like a gold nugget today : )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

Probable C. vonwirthi emerged looking rather fresh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Thrixopelma pruriens and my sub adult P cambridgei both moulted today


----------



## krbshappy71

My sling S. calceatum molted! ("Camilla")  I was started to worry, and went to check on it as the cam showed substrate in the water dish.  Turns out it threw its molt in there, ha!  Definitely telling me to take out the trash and fetch her a drink.     (always hoping they are girls for longevity as pets)


----------



## MintyWood826

My N. chromatus molted. I wasn't expecting it so it startled me to look in its enclosure and see that it was bigger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

C. cyaneopubescens I picked up last weekend for $75 as unsexed molted and it's a girl.  She's around 3.5" now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

z32upgrader said:


> C. cyaneopubescens I picked up last weekend for $75 as unsexed molted and it's a girl.  She's around 3.5" now.
> View attachment 314863


That is very awesome!


----------



## Ungoliant

I went to check on my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings (from @cold blood) to see if they looked hungry, and one had molted!  (I could see a silk tube with a bunch of new jelly legs.)  Its sibling should molt soon, as they normally molt within days of each other.



z32upgrader said:


> C. cyaneopubescens I picked up last weekend for $75 as unsexed molted and it's a girl.  She's around 3.5" now.


It just goes to show that sometimes "unsexed juvenile" really does mean unsexed juvenile.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

Came home from work to find my Grammostola grossa had moulted and it's a girl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott308

Our AC went out recently, so it was around 85 in the house for about a week. As a result, I've got some molts!

Pelinobius muticus


Aphonopelma seemani blue


My big P. cam girl 


Neoholothele incei gold (couldn't get a picture of her).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Crispy Crawler

Aphomopela seemani

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Pamphobeteus sp "manabi" sling moulted last night.  looks to have gone well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

My BBB (Beautiful Black Bulldozer) has got a new frock. 


Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Thekla

Crispy Crawler said:


>


Nothing to see here...  What species is it?


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Caught my P.irminia dragging half a moult into its water dish the other day. Little git, it's not a bin!  I never see this spider but it loves to dump leftovers and anything else strange in the water dish in the middle of the night.  That's how I know she's not dead!

Downside, she has been super skinny since I've had her (4 moults now) and once again she looks unhealthily thin.  I keep trying to feed her up but she's not the most eager eater, despite trying lots of different feeders and times to feed her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## arachnidgill

3.5" male P. cambridgei
2" confirmed female B. emilia, this molt surprised me! This molt cycle was 57 days, the one before that was 210 days! 
4" female B. cabocla, pictured:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Honduran Brachypelma albopilosum female molted.  Still under 4" and she's 7 years old.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Eupalaestrus campestratus molted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female B. albiceps molted as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Thrixopelma sp cajamarca moulted today

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

Missy (B. hamorii), my very first T, moulted last night for the second time in my care.  She's currently in the process of sucking her moult dry.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

C. cyaneopubescens sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

P. lugardi sling
0.1 P. cambridgei
C. paviei juvenile
E. uatuman juvenile
M. giganteus juvenile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Never give up hope. Miracles do happen! My H. chilensis sling is moulting!!! :wideyed: After almost 10 months. YAY!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## PanzoN88

Let's begin:

My female B. hamorii, both B. albopilosum Nicaragua slings (now juveniles), and G. grossa sling 2 molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

My G. rosea molted last saturday

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling #1


----------



## Killertut

G. pulchra sling/juvenile - molt was still too small to tell the sex.
A. sp. variegata
A. sp. peru purple
And some Brachypelma slings


----------



## PanzoN88

G. grossa 1 just molted today and my P. cambridgei sling must've molted recently, because it is close to needing a rehouse.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Had my B. Vagans molt in secret  seen something floating In the water dish and I was like what the heck!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Poecilotheria_ sp. "Pascal" tossed out its moult after hiding for several weeks.  

_Poecilotheria metallica_ male had his ultimate moult today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi female molted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Killertut

i thought the A. sp. variegata had molted properly 2 days ago, but after checking her status today i noticed that she got stuck in the molt (thankfully only 3 legs). managed to pull them out. they are bent now, but lets see what happens. the sling looks totally exhausted.

this had happened with 2 C. versicolor slings as well, but those died as they did not even manage to get their bodies outside of the old molts. Are Avicularia slings prone for getting stuck?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## krequiem

My Avic avic sling molted yesterday. :-D


----------



## volcanopele

My GBB female, Melisandre, molted for the first time since August 2017 today.  My B. albopilosum female, Strawberry, also molted today.

If we’re going for the trifecta of “females who haven’t molted in a long time”, my A. chalcodes female needs to finally molt.  Her last molt was in June 2017.


----------



## Thekla

B. schroederi sling is moulting right now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KenNet

One of my B. b molted. Before and after. Quite clear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Killertut

A. sp. variegata sling did not make it. found it dead in its enclosure.

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Ungoliant

*Finally*, Bulldozer is molting again after 2 years, 5 months, and 24 days.












Finally! (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 24, 2019
__ 4
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
molting
pulchra
ventral




						FINALLY, Bulldozer is molting again after 2 years, 5 months, and 24 days.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lostbrane

Recently inherited a collection and one piece of it is a M. balfouri communal (5 slings apparently). Took a look because I had thought I had spied a butt earlier but wasn’t sure and just wanted to make sure they were all alive and well. Only found 3/5, including one that is just finishing up a molt! Also here’s a rather blurry photo of it. Wahoo.


----------



## Vanessa

My little crippled Aphonopelma seemanni female moulted... upright again. Good thing she managed to get herself out okay, but ended up in her water dish and wasn't able to get out. She has never had full use of her four legs on her left side and that is why she has these issues of not being able to flip herself, or right herself. Maybe her legs will be a bit better after this moult.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 7


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> B. schroederi sling is moulting right now.
> 
> View attachment 315567


All done! 













0.0.1 B. schroederi



__ Thekla
__ Jul 25, 2019
__
brachypelma
brachypelma schroederi
mexican black velvet tarantula
schroederi
sling




						This skittish little fellow moulted last night. He or she is now about 1 1/2".

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant

VanessaS said:


> ended up in her water dish and wasn't able to get out


I know it isn't good that she can't move right on her own, but it's still kind of cute.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SteveIDDQD

C.versicolour sling moulted last night, and also my Phormictopus sp. Dominican Republic sling moulted the night before.  Must be the temperature!


----------



## z32upgrader

Lampropelma nigerrimum arboricola adult female molted and so did my Y. diversipes sling!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Xenesthis sp. blue moted two days ago while I was at work. I tried to get the gender via molt sexing but failed misserably. It is still too small, I guess and I have no microscope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> *Finally*, Bulldozer is molting again after 2 years, 5 months, and 24 days.


Here are pictures of her after the molt:













Molting Bulldozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 25, 2019
__ 3
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
callow
exuviae
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
molt
post-molt
pulchra
ventral



















Freshly Molted Bulldozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 25, 2019
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
callow
exuviae
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
molt
post-molt
pulchra



















Post-Molt Stretching (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 25, 2019
__ 4
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
post-molt
pulchra
stretching

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## Misty Day

Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla" male molted, still not mature. Molt measured 5.75 inches, anyone know what size these guys mature at? 

P.cambridgei male also molted, he's a mature male now. I have an adult female and I'd love to pair them, but the male has some sort of neurological damage. He seems so have no situational awareness and his movement isn't very good, no idea why. Gonna wait a month or two and see if he improves so hopefully I can try and pair them.


----------



## WolfSoon

H. chilensis 0.0.1 is now a mature male. My other one is a confirmed male and will likely be maturing any day now as well. I got them almost two years ago as 1/4” slings. Lot of feels right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. tigrinawesseli sling molted last night.


----------



## arachnidgill

Adult female A. seemanni molted again after only 6 months. Female B. klaasi molted and looks about 3.5" now. Both are hidden in their burrows for now!


----------



## MintyWood826

My Avicularia avicularia female molted. On the same day of the month as last time, the 28th, so it's been exactly nine months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

O. aureotibialis that came to me with wonky legs molted and is all good again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flashback

My A. chalcodes is molting right now! This is my very first molt, I've had her since November! I came home and saw it & left the room, lol. I don't need the stress...

So how long does the process take? 

When is it OK to open the enclosure & fill the water dish? I don't want to disturb the T at all, so I don't even want to touch the enclosure?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 50centipede

P. murinus 28 July 2019
C. minax  28 July 2019
C. dyscolus 29 July 2019


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Within the last 7 days I've had the following T's molt -
B. cabocla
A. avicularia (3 of them)
B. emilia
Hapalopus sp colombia groß (Large)
Pterinopelma sazimai 
Ybyrapora diversipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Urzeitmensch

C. Versicolor (small sling molted). Was stressful since there was still a live cricket in the enclosure and the enclosure is very small and blocked bx the corkbark. And the T is very bolty. Managed to get the feeder out, though.


----------



## Vanessa

Flashback said:


> So how long does the process take?
> When is it OK to open the enclosure & fill the water dish? I don't want to disturb the T at all, so I don't even want to touch the enclosure?


It depends on their size - spiderlings can take as little as an hour, while full grown adults can take longer than 24 hours. 
When they are fully out of their exoskeleton, and flipped back over on their stomachs, you can open the lid, take the exuvia, and fill the water dish.


----------



## Drizzliz

I got home from nearly three weeks on the road to plenty! Happy times.

Y. diversipes, E. murinus, L. parahybana, G. pulchra, N. incei, A. purpurea, E. cyanognathus, I. mira, B. albo. All slings / juvies.

The biggest surprise, however, was my B. auratum sling. Last molt cycle, at about 1/2 inch, was 225 days.... this cycle was under 50 days!


----------



## lazarus

X. immanis molted and it's a girl!!!


----------



## Flashback

VanessaS said:


> It depends on their size - spiderlings can take as little as an hour, while full grown adults can take longer than 24 hours.
> When they are fully out of their exoskeleton, and flipped back over on their stomachs, you can open the lid, take the exuvia, and fill the water dish.


After the it was over she was away from the molt, so I opened the enclosure to fill the dish, but she jumped on top of the molt & started to web it I think?? This morning, it looked like it was webbed up, but she was still on it, so I didn't want to disturb her.

Is this normal? For them to attack or wrap up their molt?


----------



## Vanessa

Flashback said:


> After the it was over she was away from the molt, so I opened the enclosure to fill the dish, but she jumped on top of the molt & started to web it I think?? This morning, it looked like it was webbed up, but she was still on it, so I didn't want to disturb her.
> 
> Is this normal? For them to attack or wrap up their molt?


It is not unusual for them to destroy/cover the moult up. Leaving it there isn't going to cause any problems - it won't attract mites or grow mould on it.


----------



## scott308

B vagans sling and P irminia both molted. My P miranda has pretty much been a ghost since I moved it into a bigger enclosure months ago. Today it was outside the cork tube and looks much bigger. I don't know when exactly it molted, but it did molt, even if the spider was not nice enough to bring it out where I could get it.


----------



## overwrite123

Pachistopelma bromelicola 65mm DLS L5 suspected female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Newly acquired female P. striata molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My A. purpurea sling moulted while I was away for a few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Juvie B. Boehmei (female) molted today. No signs of premolt, just made a mat and flipped on its back.


----------



## Flashback

I have a post molt question...I've been supplying fresh water daily, but my T hasn't (as far as I know) had any water. (It's in the same spot as it was when I went to bed & woke up)

When I open the enclosure to fill the dish, she walks around & into her hide, so she seems to be doing OK, but I know that water is important for them post molt. Should I move the dish from it's regular spot to where she is at the moment?

I keep the dish in the same spot, but wondering if anyone else has T's that don't drink after a molt?


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Flashback said:


> I have a post molt question...I've been supplying fresh water daily, but my T hasn't (as far as I know) had any water. (It's in the same spot as it was when I went to bed & woke up)
> 
> When I open the enclosure to fill the dish, she walks around & into her hide, so she seems to be doing OK, but I know that water is important for them post molt. Should I move the dish from it's regular spot to where she is at the moment?
> 
> I keep the dish in the same spot, but wondering if anyone else has T's that don't drink after a molt?


As long as the dish is accessible for the T I would not worry. Some of my Ts drink a lot after molt, some don't as far as I can tell, some drag their dish away and burrow it. They might not need it or get enough from the substrate (if moist).


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling #2 molted.


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Hopefully my little jumping spider is about to moult (WC adult female p.regius).  It's been on it's back in a web tube for 2 days and hasn't moved...  It's legs aren't curled up so fairly sure it's not dead, but not really sure with these guys.  Will know in a few more days I guess!


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Nhandu Tripepii molted within the last days. Yesterday evening I noticed that she seemed scrunched up against the enclosure wall (small hole thete where I can see into the burrow). Shining a light inside revealed "another" T sitting behind and the scrunched up one was the molt. Had to be very careful not to pull at the wrong leg ...


----------



## Flashback

Urzeitmensch said:


> As long as the dish is accessible for the T I would not worry. Some of my Ts drink a lot after molt, some don't as far as I can tell, some drag their dish away and burrow it. They might not need it or get enough from the substrate (if moist).


Thanks! The dish is still full, so I don't think she's drinking, but she's in & out of her hide, on top of it, etc. So she's seems to be doing fine...but good to hear that there are T's that don't necessarily drink after a molt. 

I'm not planning on feeding her for about 2 weeks....but then she'll get moisture from the crickets.


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus reduncus sling molted.


----------



## Zepmaster

arachnidgill said:


> I have a 1/2" (slightly bigger than 1 cm) A. iodius that hasn't eaten in 5 months. Still healthy and active, just not hungry.


OMG my iodius drives me nuts! It barely ever eats, mines a little smaller then yours, i got a chalcodes at the same time and about the same size and it is now double the size of the Iodius. the adults you see in the desert must be a hundred years old!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

B. emilia sling just finished moulting.


----------



## Arachnophoric

It's a molting party over here again;

B. albopilosum sling
Both Ch. sp. Kaeng Krachan juvies (and both male, I believe).
C. albostriatus female
C. lividus sling
P. victori female
S. kovariki sling
T. cupreus sling

And last but not least, my Theraphosinae sp. Yucatan went from unsexed to a ~1.5" MM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

Just one molt I have been awaiting with great anticipation, Harmonicon Oiapiquea
Curtain Web Spider.  She got the missing leg back(was missing when I got it but
no big deal). Her Carapace and chelcitherae are pink instead of bright red now.
I think they will turn red again. If not a sex evaluation may be in order. I am just
learning about this species. She is about 2" now.


----------



## mack1855

I don't know what this sling is or will be..Was a mystery baby,and remains one today.Was labeled OW
arboreal.


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile female _Psalmopoeus irminia_ molted today.  I still haven't thought of a good name for her.




Flashback said:


> I keep the dish in the same spot, but wondering if anyone else has T's that don't drink after a molt?


Catching your tarantula drinking is pretty rare; it may have taken a drink when you weren't looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling #3 molted.


----------



## draconisj4

Holothele longipes subadult, chewed up the molt 
G. porteri sling, suspect male
P. lugardi sling #2
T. violaceus sling
O. aureotibialis sling


----------



## Flashback

Ungoliant said:


> My juvenile female _Psalmopoeus irminia_ molted today.  I still haven't thought of a good name for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catching your tarantula drinking is pretty rare; it may have taken a drink when you weren't looking.


I hope so, lol. She seems fine, I just read / see photos of some T's post molt drinking it up & just want to make sure she's hydrated...Figure if she's thirsty she'll go for it.


----------



## lazarus

Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan male molted and matured ~4''
Acanthoscurria theraphosoides female ~3''
Nhandu coloratovillosus female  ~4.5''
2/3 B. klassi slings
D. diamantinensis sling


----------



## Vanessa

My oldest arboreal, my Avicularia avicularia M1 adult female, Juniper. She is well over 10 years old at this point and has not moulted since August 18, 2016... almost three years ago to the day. She is laying all crumpled up on her back on her substrate, so I hope she is going to be okay. She is doing her flexing, so I'm hoping that she is going to get through this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Killertut

all of them molted last week:
P. fasciata female, could confirm she is a she
GBB female
B. albiceps sling
B. albopilosum Nicaragua sling
B. epicureanum sling
B. klaasi sling
G. rosea sling
N. chromatus sling
C. fimbriatus sling


----------



## lostbrane

P. vittata sling molted.


----------



## FrDoc

_



	

		
			
		

		
	
 B. boehmei _sling (puttin’ on the big kids clothes!).

_G. iheringi _A/F.  She just flipped back over when I snapped this.  That’s why she looks like she’s hung over.  Her exuvia measured 5” DLS.  I’m looking forward to her stretching out so I can see the increase.

Also _H. gigas, _but those of you who have them know why there’s no picture.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large female molted! 
The first 2 of my 62 versicolor slings hit 3i.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula

My pokie metallica sling. 
1st molt with me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DancingHare

My B. albo sling after having a severe grape butt for like two weeks, hooray! The molt is down inside the burrow so it'll just stay there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula

P. Irminia molted today then destroyed its exosuit. 2 molts within 24 hours


----------



## Arachnophoric

Nicuraguan B. albo sling and Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam blue gave me a molt. Too small to be sure just yet, but I do believe I see the starting formation of spermathecae on the Vietnam blue. Fingers crossed since both the Kaeng Krachan appear to be male.


----------



## basin79

You'll have to believe me as this lass is currently under about 5" of sub. My small juvenile Selenocosmia crassipes moulted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. machala adult female molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Adult female P. murinus TCF molted, hiding in her burrow. 
Male N. coloratovillosus molted, good 4" now:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MainMann

Perfect molt by my P murinus, and I'm real delighted to say that she's now a confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma sp Montane moulted this morning and is exactly no bigger to the naked eye

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula

My brachypelma albopilosum molted yet again!
My poecilotheria ornata left it in the water dish for me. Haha not bad that's 4 molts within a week? Pretty awesome! My b. Albopilosum is huge now she gained massive size. But the Nicaragua molt was so small I accidentally destroyed it on removal. But it was tiny.

Hope you all have a awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThorsWebb

My Psalmopoeus pulcher molted. I think it's one of the most beautiful species I have. Look at those cute feet! Adorable.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Liam52

N. Chromatus mid molt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> I went to check on my _Avicularia avicularia_ slings (from @cold blood) to see if they looked hungry, and one had molted!  (I could see a silk tube with a bunch of new jelly legs.)  Its sibling should molt soon, as they normally molt within days of each other.


A little behind schedule, but the sibling molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

N. incei slings are all molting into 2nd instar!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Another molt this morning - H. pulchripes, finally hitting the 1" mark.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanessa

My Caribena versicolor juvenile female moulted and her exuvia measured 3". She has traded in her teenage colours for her adult ones.
This is the only Caribena versicolor, who I have raised from a spiderling, who has ended up female. All the rest have been male.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Flashback

My T molted 2 weeks ago (juvie adult). How long before I can feed her again? Someone mentioned wait until the fangs are solid black, but she hasn't climbed the glass of the enclosure yet, so I can't see the fangs. 

I think she's gotten into a hunting pose (not 100% if she was just being a T), but generally speaking how long does it take for the fangs to harden for a juvie / adult? Should I wait another week?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

VanessaS said:


> My Caribena versicolor juvenile female moulted and her exuvia measured 3". She has traded in her teenage colours for her adult ones.
> This is the only Caribena versicolor, who I have raised from a spiderling, who has ended up female. All the rest have been male.
> View attachment 317424
> 
> View attachment 317425
> 
> View attachment 317426
> 
> View attachment 317427
> 
> View attachment 317428


Those pictures are so beautiful. I can't wait for mine to get those colors, sitting about 2.5" so hopefully next molt! Also hoping the little shite doesn't chew this one up so I can hopefully sex it. Thank you so much for sharing your pictures!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ThorsWebb

Flashback said:


> My T molted 2 weeks ago (juvie adult). How long before I can feed her again? Someone mentioned wait until the fangs are solid black, but she hasn't climbed the glass of the enclosure yet, so I can't see the fangs.
> 
> I think she's gotten into a hunting pose (not 100% if she was just being a T), but generally speaking how long does it take for the fangs to harden for a juvie / adult? Should I wait another week?


Feed your T! If she take the food, she's ready. If she don't, she's not. It's as simple as that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Flashback said:


> My T molted 2 weeks ago (juvie adult). How long before I can feed her again? Someone mentioned wait until the fangs are solid black, but she hasn't climbed the glass of the enclosure yet, so I can't see the fangs.


Two weeks is likely enough time for a juvenile to be safe to feed.  If you want, try testing her feeding response by dripping water nearby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThorsWebb

Augacephalus ezendami. Still a sling.
Poecilotheria ornata. Still a sling.
Psalmopoeus pulcher. Now an adult female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThorsWebb

My female Poecilotheria miranda molted today.
228 days since last molt. 40 days in "premolt" refusing food.
She is now, estimated, 17cm (aprox a little bit less than 7 inches).

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Pterinochilus sp. Arusha gave me a molt. Sitting around 1.5" now if I had to guess.






Snagged the molt to attempt sexing but found it inconclusive. I can make out what appears to be possible development of the uterus externus, but I'd have expected it to be more developed by now with how small this species is. Which means it'll probably end up male.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BennyBTamachi

My adult female B.albopilosum molted for the first time under my care today. Exciting moment, everything looks good, I saw her walking fine, but it is really hard to see (you can see from the pics) because she sealed off the two entrances of her hide. She is still inside and has been 'playing' with her exuvia (dragging it up and down) for a bit. Please come out little fury ball 

Now I'm waiting for my T.cyaneolum who should follow soon hopefully.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Brachypelma emilia 



Pamphobeteus antinous

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## draconisj4

0.1 Sericopelma sp Azuero Panama
T. ockerti juvenile, suspect male
N. chromatus juvenile, male
L. Parahybana #2, suspect male
P. gigas sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

My 0.1 C. versicolor moulted today... looking good!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## WolfSoon

Theraphosinae sp Pacific Nicaragua 0.1 



Edit: also this lovely B. sabulosum 0.0.1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile female Grammostola iheringi moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blonc

My B.emilia Jesus shucked its latest molt some time the past night and while I haven't seen it stretched out it does seem to have put on some decent size again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarge

My Xenesthis sp. blue sling gave me a good scare last night when I checked in on my critters.  What I initially thought was my spider with its legs curled up underneath it was actually just the molt sticking partially out of its hide, surprised me a bit as it had eaten 4 days earlier.


----------



## ThorsWebb

The next day: she regain some true color, still "yoga" but...I mean, she is breathtaking! 
I don't know what to say 

(Hope this is ok within the rules of this thread)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Thekla said:


> My 0.1 C. versicolor moulted today... looking good!
> View attachment 317774


The blueberry has evolved into a raspberry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

WolfSoon said:


> Theraphosinae sp Pacific Nicaragua 0.1
> View attachment 317796


@WolfSoon
These are finally classified.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## ThorsWebb

Who molted today?
One of my Linothele megatheloides did!

Don't know if this even is aloud to post here, but I found no other thread for it. And I do think she deserves to be seen in that soon to fade away phase.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Momma Psalmopoeus cambridgei #1 that double clutched assured me today that she wouldn't triple clutch. Ha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThorsWebb

z32upgrader said:


> Momma Psalmopoeus #1 that double clutched assured me today that she wouldn't triple clutch. Ha!


Congratulati...for after ️️️
Hope it works out good this time.


----------



## johnny quango

My Eupalaesstrus weijenberghi moulted this morning. This species takes the crown of slowest growing I've had 5 years in my care from 1cm to 1" but it's one of my favourites


----------



## ThorsWebb

Great! Say again what species you have?


----------



## arachnidgill

G. pulchra #3 finally caught up and molted, about 2.25".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

My _P. murinus_ (South Kenya/TCF) dubbed Crouton gave me a molt today. The molt is maybe 1.5" at most, but using under-lighting and my magnifying glass, I do believe I can see the start of lady parts!  Which would mean at least 3 of my 4 P. murinus variants have all ended up female, with the last one looking pretty suspect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pennywise

One of my Singapore Blue Females molted last night, she looks fine. I think in about
a week when she is through stretching out she will be over 7 inches.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Minty

A Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling.


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus cambridgei female #2 molted as well!


----------



## ThorsWebb

Pennywise said:


> One of my Singapore Blue Females molted last night, she looks fine. I think in about
> a week when she is through stretching out she will be over 7 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 318128


Big Blue Spider is good!


----------



## sdsnybny

z32upgrader said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgei female #2 molted as well!


Do you have a gentleman caller for your two ladies??


----------



## Pennywise

sdsnybny said:


> Do you have a gentleman caller for your two ladies??


No, my friend and I will soon be seeking one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Pennywise said:


> No, my friend and I will soon be seeking one.


I quoted Greg (z32upgrader) but I hope you find a guy for your females. @z32upgrader I have a MM


----------



## MrWotiWo

Great news. My Avicularia Avicularia molted this weekend. Thats a first molt for her/him at my house. Two of my B.Vagans also molted for me once already. Heck Yeah. I guess i should take pics. Ill take pictures of the molt, and maybe you guys can help me figure of she is a female or male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrWotiWo

Here is the molt. Spider is doing great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconwrappedpikachu

It was this weekend but my Poecilotheria striata FINALLY molted.... almost two months later than all of my other Pokie slings. Most of them are already back in pre-molt. She's my slowest grower (of the Poecilotherias) by far.


----------



## Andrew Clayton

my Poecilotheria Regalis sling moulted last week seen her out this morning so had to get a pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane

A. geniculata surprise molt! Will get pics when I can, also hopefully I can sex it now.


----------



## PanzoN88

P. cambridgei 
E. pachypus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Cotztetlana sp Guanajuato sling moulted today 1st in my care


----------



## Ungoliant

MrWotiWo said:


> Here is the molt. Spider is doing great


Requests to identify (or confirm) a tarantula's sex must be posted to the appropriate gallery.  Please see this thread for instructions and tips: How to Request Species or Sex Identification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tortuga

B vagans sling looks like it just molted



and my Phiddipus regius just molted too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenebrarius

three days ago my P met molted. IT IS INSANE HOW BLUE THIS SPIDER IS. just so beautiful. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## draconisj4

1.0 P. cancerides
P. sazimai sling
C. versicolor sling
C. marshalli sling #2


----------



## scott308

Last week my B vagans sling and my A chalcodes molted.  Something didn't look right on the chalcodes. I realized the abdomen was not the same color as the rest. I was able to remove the molt from the abdomen with a pair of forceps and a syringe of water. Unfortunately, one pair of book lungs did not molt properly, either. It looks like the other pair are ok. I put her in an ICU for a few days, hoping the extra humidity might loosen up the bits of molt. Anyway, other than one deformed leg, she looks to be doing fine so I put her back in her home. I'll be sure to keep an eye on her.

Feeding everyone tonight, had a few more molts:

O schioedtei
C darlingi #2


G pulchra
B albo "Honduras" sling


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus lugardi sling and Ami sp. “Panama” molted.


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria rufilata molted.


----------



## WolfSoon

My second H. chilensis male matured one month after the first, and he’s a noticeably larger MM. #1 is sooo tiny!
Also my little A. minatrix girl surprised me with a molt.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Euphoric Arboreal

Woke up this morning to a freshly molted A Genic sling. All limbs are intact, now I’m waiting for her to leave the hide so I can grab the molt and give it a measure. She looks to be over an inch long maybe an inch and a half, but I’m just guesstimating.Pictures coming soon!!!


----------



## johnny quango

My Brachypelma schroederi juvenile moulted today


----------



## Kitara

So my eyesight is really, really bad and I didn't have my glasses on.  I called my daughter over because I thought her spider looked very strange this morning.  Too many legs and in very odd position.  I said either she's molted or I think we have a problem.

Well, we've got another successful molt on our hands.   This is #2 in our care and I can't wait to measure her.  She was 1.25" before molt so I'm expecting at least 1.27" lol (she is a g. pulchra).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brachyfan

I bought 4 t's at the expo this weekend and 3 have molted in the  3 days since I got them.

Grammastola pulchra 1"
Brachypelma auratum 1/2 "
Brachypelma hamorii 1/4 " 

All three molted insanely fast too. Not sure if this is normal to have all 3 molt like that. But at least they are growing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Montanagoddard

My babyyy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Euphoric Arboreal

***UPDATE FROM YESTERDAY’s POST**
I was spot on with my guesstimate yesterday, I measured the molt of my A Genic & it was a fraction under 1”. So that should put her over an inch freshly molted,  I’m happy she seems to be doing well. Can’t wait for the next molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Two days ago, after being underground for a couple of weeks, my _Idiothele mira_ sling emerged looking larger.

My _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" sling molted later that night.












Freshly Molted ♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" (2"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 28, 2019
__
callow
female
juvenile
juvenile female
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinopelma sazimai male molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Not 'today,' but within a couple days for sure.

_Theraphosa blondi




_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Just came home from vacation to the following welcome-home molts;

0.1 Theraphosa stirmi, who is now MASSIVE with room yet to grow and will definitely need rehoused before her next molt. Blown away by just how much size she gained, I'll have to measure her molt and see if it'll give me a better idea of just how big she is now.

C. marshalli sling, who unfortunately remains unsexed as the cats ate the molt when I was busy with something else. 

And last but not least, the N. incei slings are already molting AGAIN, into 3rd instar! Growing like dang weeds, it'll be "fun" wrangling them into their own enclosures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Male P. murinus sling molted and so did my adult female Avicularia avicularia.


----------



## PanzoN88

My G. pulchripes molted, best part is that the molt is intact for once.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female H chilensis moulted last night, it should be a legal requirement to keep one of these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Both of my Pseudhapalopus sp. “blue” females molted in the last 24 hours. Both are ever so slightly larger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Ami sp Panama, now a confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormingochilus sp "Rufus" female molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Grammostola pulchra sling successfully moulted. It was the third moult since I got him/her in late june (this year ofc). Growing like a beast, surprisingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

C. marshalli female and C. versicolor sling #2 molted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

I just came home from a 5-days holiday and discovered that my male B. albo - much to my surprise - had moulted. :wideyed:




Well, I thought it was kinda unusual that he refused the roach I offered him a week ago, as his last moult cycle was 280 days and it had been only day 133 into this one. And he had eaten only 2 weeks before that. So, I thought: 'Fair enough, this will probably be a very long premoult stage.' and didn't bother to get the roach out. Man, was I wrong!  But all seems well... apart from the fact that he hooked out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

B. Vagans


And my N. Incei



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> B. Vagans
> 
> 
> And my N. Incei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brachyfan

4th molt in just over 2 weeks. This time it's my juvie grammastola pulchripes that I got today. Yesterday I paid for her and she was on her back. Waited till today to get her and things are looking good. T yoga soon to commence!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

My P. victori molted yesterday, needs a rehouse asap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Harpactira pulchripes male matured.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

another B. Vagans. These slings are growing so fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harry Haller

Tapinauchenius rasti #1 molted.


----------



## draconisj4

P. cancerides #2, female
H. pulchripes sling
P. lugardi sling #1

And not a T but my Phrynus marginemaculatus also molted


----------



## z32upgrader

Beautiful E. uatuman and P. irminia females molted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Marika

A. bicoloratum sling molted last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Received message from friend babysitting my tarantulas last day that my A. seemanni sling decided to molt. Can't wait to see it and rest of my Ts after a small break


----------



## mack1855

Marika said:


> A. bicoloratum sling molted last night.


As it happens,so did one of mine.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 319738

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kitara

I have a ghost spider!! Finally. This little guy has had me holding my breath for weeks. He is so tiny!!


----------



## Kitara

Hoxter said:


> Received message from friend babysitting my tarantulas last day that my A. seemanni sling decided to molt. Can't wait to see it and rest of my Ts after a small break


We were gone for a week. I was sure my baby was going to molt while we were gone because we have been waiting for it.


----------



## Arachnophoric

A few molters over here;

B. cabocla juvie male (was half expecting him to mature this molt but surprise surprise, he's not!)



E. cyanognathus sling



P. lugardi sling 



And my beautiful young female N. chromatus!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

Finally! My Homoeomma sp. blue peru moulted yesterday after being in premoult for roughly half a year. 




She is by far my most chilled T.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

corydalis said:


> Grammostola pulchra sling successfully moulted. It was the third moult since I got him/her in late june (this year ofc). Growing like a beast, surprisingly.


They grow at a decent rate as slings but sliw down at 2-3 inches.  When my 3.5" female molted after 2.5 years, she was prettier but barely grew.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female  N incei moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Not necessarily today but I'll do a quick update for last two months while my Ts were in friends care. 

- C. cyaneopubescens - confirmed male now, carapace is starting to look greenish. Amazing fella
- P. irminia
- P. cambridgei - not once, but twice. I've heard of their fast growth but I wasn't expecting it to that point. 
- A. seemanni - now whole sling is blue and those stripes on legs are getting even more visible. 
- G. pulchripes
- G. rosea
- E. murinus - actually not sure about this one as mine doesn't want to bring excuviae outside for me to examine.. but carapece is definitely more brown than it was before so it either molted or is in a pretty heavy premolt
- C. marshalli
- C. lividuds


----------



## disentomb

Came home from staying overnight at a friends and found my B. albo had freshly molted in its burrow! I can see the moot but it hasn't kicked it out just yet, so I'll let it do its thing, but very exciting - I can't wait for this little guy (or girl!) to grow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

P. cambridgei male molted behind the dirt curtain and doesn’t appear to be mature yet. Yay! I like having him around.
Edit: Looks like I was wrong about him not being mature.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Harry Haller

Both of my female Poecilotheria subfusca (lowland) molted today. Sorry for no pictures, they are still in the "making a mess" of the enclosure phase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

WolfSoon said:


> P. cambridgei male molted behind the dirt curtain and doesn’t appear to be mature yet. Yay! I like having him around.
> Edit: Looks like I was wrong about him not being mature.
> View attachment 319971


Definitely a MM Kate they are still very handsome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolfSoon

sdsnybny said:


> Definitely a MM Kate they are still very handsome


Thanks Steve! I agree, that extra fluff suits him


----------



## scott308

Augacephalus ezendami


----------



## dangerforceidle

I've had a few moults over the past couple weeks:  

_T. blondi _(female! )
_M. balfouri_ (previously suspect female, now suspect male )
_E. campestratus_ (very little spider still, but suspect male)
_C. versicolor_ (suspect male )
_P. ornata_ (suspect male -- this could be where the dimorphism comes through a bit more clearly)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling #3 molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Came home to see my beautiful O. aureotibialis girl Pyrite is in a new dress. Really starting to put on size. Such a stunner, this gal!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## disentomb

Came home and found my Hapalopus sp. Columbia/large sling molted! It's still the tiniest little sling ever haha. Really cannot wait to see the colors on the booty start to pop, this is one of the most beautiful species IMO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## EtienneN

I got a surprise moult last night! My P. species machala sling had just eaten four days before moulting so I had no idea it was in premoult! I love surprise moults! They are the best! Now if only my G. pulchra sling would get the memo!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Minty



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## disentomb

Came home from work to two more freshly molted Ts: my B. albo and my A. geniculata! My G. pulchra looks like it's ready to go any day now too! Busy week in the tarantula room!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghostly

My AF A. Seemanni who was in premolt for like half a year finally did the deed last night. I pulled the molt and it's perfect, sucking stomach included. Good job young lady.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling #4


----------



## Arachnophoric

My _Megaphobema robustum _molted for me and I managed to snag the molt before it got shredded.

After nearly 2 years and lots of frustration over chewed up molts, I finally can confirm without any shadow of a doubt that Ifrit is female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrDoc

GBB looking all Green Bottley and Blue in her new suit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## pbenner

I got my 2nd molt from my G. Pulchripes this morning since I got him/her.  Still a tiny thing, but we've had two successes!


----------



## Hoxter

I noticed my Caribena versicolor was in a bit strange position in freshly modified web tunnel. Aaaaand after closer look, it's actually molting!


----------



## Harry Haller

My Cyclosternum sp. Cundinamarca. She is now almost an inch.
My female Lasiodora parahybana did. Last exuviae measured 13cm (5"). Looking forward to see her size post molt. Looks like she really put on some size.
Picture from this morning when she started.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

The other day, I glanced at my new _Caribena versicolor_ sling and idly thought, "that blueberry looks bigger than usual."  Sure enough, there is a discarded molt on the ground in her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## krbshappy71

My LP finally!! I dunno when but today her tunnels were all opened up and there were leg pieces and a big molt chunk she threw out like trash.  She looks like velvet, love her/it.  I tried to sex the molt chunk but none of it was the lower part. But how ‘bout these fangs, do they look male or female? (Kidding!)


----------



## Marika

I just noticed that my T. cyaneolum sling has molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

krbshappy71 said:


> I tried to sex the molt chunk but none of it was the lower part.


Are you sure? The carapace is normally attached to the skin of the abdomen and I can see parts of it in your picture. You need to soak it in water (with a bit of dish soap) and then carefully spread it out. The part you're looking for is probably completely rolled up.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## krbshappy71

Thekla said:


> Are you sure? The carapace is normally attached to the skin of the abdomen and I can see parts of it in your picture. You need to soak it in water (with a bit of dish soap) and then carefully spread it out. The part you're looking for is probably completely rolled up.


 oh man then my picturing of how things are  is way off.  Ok I'll check it again, it is so gross to me, these molts, I hate touching them so am using tongs.  This thing is dry as paper and crunchy, grossing me out, ha!  I do have the whole thing, still.  p.s. I'll post to the sexing-forum-section if I figure it out.


----------



## Thekla

krbshappy71 said:


> oh man then my picturing of how things are  is way off.  Ok I'll check it again, it is so gross to me, these molts, I hate touching them so am using tongs.  This thing is dry as paper and crunchy, grossing me out, ha!  I do have the whole thing, still.  p.s. I'll post to the sexing-forum-section if I figure it out.


I only touch the legs to carry them around.  You shouldn't touch a moult with your bare hands... the urticating hairs are still there. 
If it's dry, do as I said before... soak it in water with a dash of dish soap for a couple of minutes. I use toothpicks or needles to spread the whole thing out. Look at the pictures in the sexing gallery to get an idea of how it has to look, and then, yes, post your pics there.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Poecilotheria metallica molted today.


----------



## SteveIDDQD

pamphobeteus sp Machala sling moulted, it's looking pretty big now and has the cool star pattern on it's back.

My LP moulted again, she is now bigger than my adult rose hair was. Impressive for a spider less than a year old!

G.pulchra juvenile also moulted and gained some decent size.

All 3 could do with a re-house now.

Still waiting on my T.blondi to make a move, it's been locked up in it's burrow for weeks now.  It's big enough to sex the moult now, so I'm keen for this one to happen and see what I have.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Juvie C. versicolor molted and now really starting to resemble the adult coloration, looking like this one's gonna be male.

Phormingochilus sp. "rufus" sling also molted, so excited to watch that little one grow!


----------



## Thekla

Looks as if my A. purpurea sling has moulted last night.  Hopefully, it grew at least a tiny bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Grammostola actaeon moulted this morning and she looks beautiful in her almost entirely black dress

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Ebrietas blew me away this morning. What a beautiful girl.

0.1.0 A. avicularia

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## rosehaired1979

Brachypelma baumgarteni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

One of my G. pulchra surprised me with a molt. Wasn't expecting another one this year!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Ybrapora diversipes sling molted.  I think it's female.  I'll try to steal the molt and have a look.


----------



## disentomb

My Nhandu coloratovillosus had a successful molt tonight and the new skin looks _amazing_. Can't wait to be able.to catch a close up photo!


----------



## basin79

New clothes for this lass. Xenesthis immanis.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Selenocosmia sp. "ebony" molted for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

This lint lickin, son of a very nice lady I am sure, finally molted. He’s still fat though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

1.0 immature Pterinopelma sazimai

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Arachnophoric

Young male P. cambridgei gave me a molt, and man has he exploded in size! For a moment I thought he might have hooked out, but alas it looks like he hasn't matured quite yet. Possibly penultimate though. Bittersweet, because as much as I love watching Hierophant Green grow and thrive, I know with each molt his time with me grows closer and closer to its end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My sub adult female Grammostola anthracina moulted through the night and she looks stunning

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## lazarus

This beauty, Ornithoctoninae sp. Laos - Prison Des Abeilles, just molted and decided to hang outside of her burrow so I was finally able to take a good picture of her

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## scott308

C. versicolor
B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Newly acquired Caribena laeta molted. Female as suspected!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Asgiliath

my largest b. albo sling!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thekla

I just did my morning check-up tour and found my B. schroederi on its back.  3rd moult in 5 months.




One hour later... almost done.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hoxter

Woke up to see my H. pulchripes sling finishing its moult. Now it's... well, it's still a tiny sling, but a little bit transparent and shiny until it hardens up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female P. platyomma molted and so did my smaller female C. darlingi.  Little boy P. murinus molted and so did my P. fasciata sling.


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling #2 molted.


----------



## 50centipede

View media item 64032
Just saw my mascara juvie moulting. Took 2 months since the previous moult!


----------



## Liam52

My B. Albopilosum (Ted Bundy) molted the day before last! First opportunity I had to get a photo of it. Still not sure if male or female, and it never fails to destroy its molt so I can’t try to sex it well enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

P. ornata molted, and it looks successful. Can’t wait to see her and see how much growth was achieved...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aarachnid

My little A genic sling darted away from its cricket and kicked hairs last night. When I checked on it this morning, I saw a little webbing, hoping it’s a mat to molt on. I am so excited, I got it specifically because I read about its crazy growth rate!


----------



## aarachnid

I was right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

Woke up to see my G. pulchripes laying in it's back. Few hours later it finally molted. And to think few days ago nothing was indicating a premolt. This little one outdid G. rosea, B. emilia and A. bicoloratum from different rooms. 
Maybe they'll feel that sense of urge to get bigger and prettier.












G. pulchripes



__ Hoxter
__ Oct 5, 2019
__
callow
chaco golden knee tarantula
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
post-molt
pulchripes




						Very hot and fresh G. pulchripes. 3 days ago I  wasn't expecting premolt and boom, in 3 days...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## scott308

P. miranda kicked a molt out of its cork tube. Haven't seen it for a while, so I don't know how old the molt is.


----------



## Hoxter

C. lividus sling finally molted. Been waiting for this molt for past month. Now this little one can finally be rehoused into something more appropriate.

edit: Aaaaand just found my A. bicoloratum / B. boehmei on it's back ready to molt. It's still pretty small juvie and yet it was in premolt for over a month.

edit 2: managed to get my hands of excuviae and it's a girl! + a pic













A. bicoloratum (supposedly)



__ Hoxter
__ Oct 6, 2019
__
aphonopelma
aphonopelma bicoloratum
bicoloratum
mexican beauty tarantula
mexican bloodleg tarantula
mexican fire leg tarantula




						Freshly molted baby, before it was 7cm dls, now might be getting closer to 10cm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Beer 1


----------



## pbenner

My last 2 of 4 B. Albopilosom left molts for me some time through out the week.  So successful molts of 4/4 of my first attempt at Slings.  Fed everyone again too.  

Next molt I think they'll get moved out of their 2oz Deli Cups.  They didn't get much bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My A. chalcodes sling just emerged from its burrow and it has molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My sub adult female M robustum moulted at some point today


----------



## FrDoc

My _H. chilensis _went from 3.1 mm to a whopping 3.5 mm!  Sorry, no pics.  I have no macro photo technology.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hoxter

Seems like all of my tarantulas are molting one after another. So today's time for Loki, my C. marshalli sling. 

Next time will just do weekly updates here, sounds much more convinient.


----------



## SteveIDDQD

T.blondi had its 4th (I think 4th) moult with me.  It was not much bigger than the 10p coin when it arrived.
The old exo is bigger than I thought, and unfortunately was ripped right where I needed to see to sex it.  
The other one in from my G.pulchra, also too damaged to sex.


----------



## draconisj4

In the last couple weeks:
T. violaceous sling
P. gigas sling
P. murinus sub adult, won't give up the molt
O. aureotibialis sling
P. rufilata sling
B. vagans, MM
O. schioedtei, MM
D. pentaloris, MM


----------



## PanzoN88

Not today, but an H. villosella sling molted in transit yesterday, stumbled upon it during unpacking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

H. gabonensis sling gained a lot of size. Still a fun spider to try and locate in its enclosure, especially with the regular teleportation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny

WolfSoon said:


> H. gabonensis sling gained a lot of size. Still a fun spider to try and locate in its enclosure, especially with the regular teleportation.


Just drop in a feeder but dont blink or look away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

_Don't blink. Don't even blink. Blink and you're dead. They are fast. Faster than you can believe. Don't turn your back, don't look away, and don't blink. Good luck.

_
Sorry, I couldn't help it. Go on, don't mind me._ _

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marika

Aphonopelma crinirufum sling.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Heh. I remember when I got my order of 7 spiders back in 2014. Of those 7, six were s'lings and I was having to drop by this thread frequently.

And now...

My G. pulchripes flipped last night and was finished by this morning. The previous moult was just two days shy of having been two years ago. The ninth since I received it.


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus reduncus and my mystery Brachypelma molted too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EtienneN

My M balfouri moulted and is getting some colour!


----------



## Ungoliant

After months of trolling me with new dirt curtains, Squirt, my mature female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (from cold blood) finally molted yesterday!  I can't want to see how much bigger she is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## WolleWolf

My 0.1 B. hamorii molted today (4"+), and the best, that was simultaenous (very surprising!) molt with my 0.1 P. cf. antinous (4"+)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

What?! My H. chilensis sling has molted! It sealed off its burrow in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Cotztetlana sp Guanajuato sling moulted today


----------



## Hoxter

Since my last post these 4 molted with last one being today. 

Megaphobema robustum
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Brachypelma emilia
Grammostola rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Hoxter said:


> Megaphobema robustum


Eh eh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Chris LXXIX said:


> Eh eh


You were right all along

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PidderPeets

My tiny speck of a Kochiana brunnipes sling must have molted within the last hour or so. It's spinnerets and possibly some other bits were stuck in the molt, but luckily I found it while it was still soft, and all it took was some water to free it. I'm so relieved

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fishboyuk

My 2cm Psalmopoeus irminia moulted on saturday night/sunday morning. Still havent seen it since it buried itself 3 weeks back the day I got it and sealed off it's web, but it left the moult outside it's hole which is now open.


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Monocentropus balfouri_ molted, and I think he's a boy. 












2.5" Male Monocentropus balfouri [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 14, 2019
__ 4
__
balfouri
exuviae
juvenile
juvenile male
male
molt
monocentropus
monocentropus balfouri
sexing
socotra island blue baboon tarantula




						Subsequently confirmed male.


----------



## Killertut

A. musculosa und A. geniculata molted.
both turned out to be female  (A. geniculata bought as juvenile female, A. musculosa bought as unsexed sling)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My sub-adult/adult GBB moulted today, which is curious because she just ate 9 days ago. Yesterday she retreated to her den and today she had moulted when I came home from work. I didn't realise it at first, because I thought that moult I saw inside her den was the last one she never brought out, but when I found a second carapace laying around I knew she had indeed moulted again. Good girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88

Forgot to post about it, but my I. mira sling molted over the weekend. It's legs are beginning to turn blue.


----------



## corydalis

My Grammostola pulchra sling moulted today.


----------



## Himotas

My one Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli sling molted last night.


----------



## 50centipede

View media item 64451
My 0.6″ Antilles pinktoe moulted. Don't know when it previously moulted but it arrived on 25/09. It's been a long waiting and I'm very glad!


----------



## WolfSoon

A. avicularia m6 immature male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Harry Haller

My H. pulchripes #2 is on to it today:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Colorado Ts

I ordered in 5 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings about a week ago. One of them molted this morning. Nice surprise.


----------



## z32upgrader

Harpactira pulchripes male matured today.


C. sp. "hati hati" molted too.  Appears male.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## 50centipede

z32upgrader said:


> Harpactira pulchripes male matured today.
> View attachment 323798
> 
> C. sp. "hati hati" molted too.  Appears male.


wow that's a high quality photo


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Caribena versicolor_ sling molted today -- blue jelly legs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Acanthoscurria geniculata matured out Saturday evening. I’m so proud of him <3

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tortuga

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted a few days ago and came out today to show off.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AracnoDreams

So molted today is Molly our 20+ year old rose hair is on her back ...a little worried as she's so old . here's to hoping

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## WolfSoon

P. lugardi female

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Liam52

L. parahybana sling molted today! First molt since I picked it up about a month or so ago. Can’t wait to see the giant it will become!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brachyfan

My Hamorii juvie molted while the board was down. I have had it for a month and have not seen it eat yet. Never seen as black of an abdomen before. Looked like licorice. But hopefully Grumps will eat after the t yoga is done. And doesn't end up with Grym's hamorii attitude! It is grumpy enough.



AracnoDreams said:


> So molted today is Molly our 20+ year old rose hair is on her back ...a little worried as she's so old . here's to hoping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 323996


How's Molly doing?


----------



## AracnoDreams

Molly is a trouper ...we really weren't expecting another molt from her ...and when she plopped on her back we were a little concerned she was gunna curl before she made it out of molt alive ...you have to understand molly being so old doesn't move a whole lot anymore we are lucky if she moves a couple times a year  ...she goes on crazy fasts....but her molt was 100% successful she is looking beautiful and actually gained size in this molt ...which she really hasn't done in her last molts ...in the last molts she's shiny and new but so size difference ...this time Bam at least another 1/2 inch ...I'll post some pics after work

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Hoxter

My first tarantula, C. cyaneopubescens named Stefan, Steven just molted a while ago. This time he decided to make a molting mat with a hole and of course he had to fall down after finishing molt. 
I checked on him looking for any signs of hemolymph leaking but he seems fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AracnoDreams

So here is a pic of our 20 + year old Rosie all molted out pretty.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## z32upgrader

While the site has been down, bunches have molted! Phormictopus auratus, P. tigrinawesseli, L. difficilis, and more I'm forgetting.  I'll edit this post later when I remember the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

GBB sling #4 moulted on 25th October, 2019


----------



## draconisj4

L. klugi, It's a girl!
E. uatuman, blasted thing made a bolus out of its molt again

Little "Five" the P. lugardi sling that lost 3 legs and a pedipalp in its first molt in my care, gained one leg and had no pedipalps in its second molted again yesterday and I'm happy to say is now a complete spider with all its parts. Yay!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

My molt-confirmed male G pulchra molted yesterday, but he won’t get off of his new molt so I can take it out. Apparently it is very comfortable.

Meanwhile, my B albo has been laying a molt mat for the past 24 hours so I hope for a molt today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Neoholothele incei who gave me 99 adorable babies this summer molted today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88

X 2 H. villosella molted recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My little male Psalmopoeus pulcher molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

H. pulchripes sling is molting right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

Ephebopus cyanognathus 0.0.1 pushed a molt to the mouth of its burrow, and it looked like a decoy of a hungry pet hole. Molt sexing time, yay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Little male N. chromatus


Psalmopoeus irminia male molted too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

One of my Kaeng Krachan molted sometime in the last week or so and is now ~3.5" mature male! Hard to see in this pic but he's sporting some real nice gloves on the ends of those palps 

Could have had better timing though my dude, getting cold to ship you out.


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia purpurea female #2 molted a week ago now to introduce her to the MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

B. sabulosum female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TwiztedNinja

3 months into the hobby and 14 Tarantulas later, I was starting to wonder when I was going to witness my very first molt in person. Last night the dry spell finally ended when I noticed my C. versicolor was in the process of molting. It took a couple seconds to register that the very strange position it was in, was perfectly normal

Needless to say, it was an exciting and memorable night. lol. I really was a bit confused as to why none of mine had molted yet, when I see many other keepers talking about how they witness it often from different T's

Cant wait until later today when its hopefully more mobile and visible

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## FrDoc

It never gets old, at least for me anyway.  I’m easily amused.  Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NorseDad

Very nice.  I'm hoping to get a couple C. Versicolor in December.

Hey, do you think I can use you as an example? 3 months and 14 species makes my 2 months and 4 species seem very modest.  Hoping the wife will see this and suddenly find me a much more reasonable person.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vanessa

Over 20 years later and I am still awestruck every single time. Still worried too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Avicularia avicularia M1 I bought at an expo and later dropped a fertile sac molted.


----------



## Colorado Ts

My little Lasiodora parahybana sling just might have...its abdomen looked large and shiny. Little thing just wasn't acting the same. Today she's in the mouth of her burrow and acting hungry. 

I just can’t see passed her into the burrow to see if a mount is down there....patience, I guess.


----------



## TwiztedNinja

NorseDad said:


> Very nice.  I'm hoping to get a couple C. Versicolor in December.
> 
> Hey, do you think I can use you as an example? 3 months and 14 species makes my 2 months and 4 species seem very modest.  Hoping the wife will see this and suddenly find me a much more reasonable person.


Haha. Be my guest. I hope Im able to help out. LOL


----------



## sdsnybny

NorseDad said:


> Very nice.  I'm hoping to get a couple C. Versicolor in December.
> 
> Hey, do you think I can use you as an example? 3 months and 14 species makes my 2 months and 4 species seem very modest.  Hoping the wife will see this and suddenly find me a much more reasonable person.


I went from 8 to 200 in 8 months if it'll help your cause


----------



## aarachnid

NorseDad said:


> Very nice.  I'm hoping to get a couple C. Versicolor in December.
> 
> Hey, do you think I can use you as an example? 3 months and 14 species makes my 2 months and 4 species seem very modest.  Hoping the wife will see this and suddenly find me a much more reasonable person.


I talked to my partner about getting 7 more t's, thinking he'd discourage me. He did the opposite. He doesn't "get" my love for tarantulas, but he's been so encouraging. I hope your partner and you can reach an agreement. 

Five (five!) of my tarantulas are in premolt, but my itty bitty B. hamorii molted. Those tiny hairs. I love how see through slings are right after they melt.


----------



## z32upgrader

Spotted today that one of my five communal M. balfouri slings had molted.

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## Venom 13

My hysterocrates sp Nigeria is getting to a good size now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sling moulted recently.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## arachnidgill

My 3" P. cambridgei molted and is confirmed female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolfSoon

My A. minatrix female molted, and I’m always impressed by how much size she gains. Wish I could get photos of her tiger butt beauty through all the webbing and ventilation holes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango

My crypsidromus sp panama moulted today


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Woke up to a completely unexpected surprise. No wonder she had a huge bald booty 

and looks so much bigger 

T. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My tiny _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling (from cold blood) molted last night.












Freshly Molted Pterinopelma sazimai Sling (0.6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 10, 2019
__ 1
__
brazilian blue tarantula
callow
osmosis
post-molt
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female Psalmopoeus pulcher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Woke up to see my C. versicolor adding another layer of web. I thought 'Oh, finally going to molt!' and wasn't wrong, hour or two later when I checked on it, it was already on its back and molted in next hour. 
Looking forward to see missing leg it lost during last molt come back a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

My H.mac sling is still in premolt, but at least my Andromorphus horribilis sp. Chernobyl white molted last night. Looks MM tho. 

https://i.redd.it/yqpefwmx7xo21.jpg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Arachnophoric said:


> One of my Kaeng Krachan molted sometime in the last week or so and is now ~3.5" mature male! Hard to see in this pic but he's sporting some real nice gloves on the ends of those palps
> 
> Could have had better timing though my dude, getting cold to ship you out.
> 
> View attachment 324664



Aaaaaand now his brother ALSO just molted into a MM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

About time! Little cranky booger is lucky that molt is far too small to even bother trying to sex. Probs gonna rehouse after a little time to harden. 

0.0.1 _H. pulchripes_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria antillensis female and Pelinobius muticus male molted.


----------



## Ungoliant

My little _Idiothele mira_ emerged looking bigger yesterday after being underground for 2-3 weeks.

She is too skittish to let me photograph her blue suede shoes, but she's still among my favorites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Arachnophoric said:


> About time! Little cranky booger is lucky that molt is far too small to even bother trying to sex. Probs gonna rehouse after a little time to harden.


We need a "jelly" rating for pictures of jelly legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Enceladus

My T molted over the weekend! I can't say 100% what species it is, but I believe it to be a C. schmidti.  I woke up Sunday morning and checked on it like I usually do.  It's burrowed all the way down to the bottom of the container, so I can see it if I look up and underneath the container.  That morning, I could see it laying on it's back and excitedly left for the day to do what I had planned.  I had been hoping it would molt soon.  After a flurry of eating and making appearances above ground (VERY rare for it), it went the last month not eating and barely moving.

When I came back home Sunday evening, I could see it up and moving around again in it's burrow and the old skin laying around, still in its burrow.  I was hoping it would bring it up and out.  Alas, it hasn't.  Seems like it actually crammed it in a corner of the container and has mashed it into a little ball and wedged in there out of its way.

Because it typically stays underground, I can't see it super clearly.  It's overall body doesn't look much larger, but it's legs are twice as thick as before!  Also, colors are more vibrant.  It is definitely a golden color now, and the black stripe running down its back is very prominent now.

I can't get a good picture of it, but I do hope to rehouse in the next few months (into a much deeper container) so hopefully i can get pictures then.


----------



## WolfSoon

Arachnophoric said:


> View attachment 325316
> 
> 
> About time! Little cranky booger is lucky that molt is far too small to even bother trying to sex. Probs gonna rehouse after a little time to harden.
> 
> 0.0.1 _H. pulchripes_


I can still see the fury in those eyes, like yeah, you just _wait_ til I’ve hardened a little and then I’ll show you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Theraphosinae sp cuzco moulted today and looks really sweet

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lostbrane

P. vittata molted. Didn’t mature yet so he gonna be a real big boy.


----------



## basin79

Haplopelma sp Bach Ma.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## draconisj4

1.0 G. pulchripes
T. violaceus sling
GBB juvenile, it's a girl!


----------



## Colorado Ts

Two of my Chromatopelma  cyaneopubescens moulted. GBB #1 & GBB #2 have moulted either yesterday or at the end of the day before. I was looking into their enclosure and for a second, I thought I was looking at 2 spiders crammed into their webbing under their hides. They had been a bit sluggish for the last couple of days, now it makes sense. I have been unable to recover the exoskeletons, as yet, they are buried deep into their webbing under their enclosures.

GBB #5 has been acting sluggish and refused food. Yesterday it had webbed itself into its under the hide in the enclosure. There could be another moult in a couple days.


----------



## Chuck Z

My T. stirmi is still in the process of moulting. I am very excited as he had a couple of limbs missing when I bought him. He is one of my treasured T’s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My little Cyclosternum schmardae gave me a surprise moult today


----------



## Arachnophoric

One of my 4 keeper N. incei slings molted,  making 3/4 having done so, as well as my lovely little Pterinochilus murinus DCF Kigoma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

I guess the spider gods decided to throw me a bone after both of my _Chilobrachys_ sp. Kaeng Krachan molted out mature males over the last two weeks.




_Chilobrachys sp._ Vietnam blue, now a 2.5-3" molt-confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

She pushed half of the molt out of one side of her tube and the other half out of the other side.

I’m 80% certain she’s female, but cannot molt confirm with this shredded disaster.

Edit: Avicularia minatrix

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FrDoc

0.1 _P. ornata _sportin’ the new duds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

Female Psalmopoeus irminia is finishing her molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

My 2" Acanthoscurria theraphosoides sling molted, confirmed female! 1.75" Ybyrapora diversipes also molted. Suspected female as well but the molt was torn up.


----------



## Colorado Ts

Came home a couple of hours ago with a 5” Aphonopelma seemanni, that is buried at the bottom of its enclosure...it looks like it’s in pre-moult. It is suspected female...guess we'll find out shortly.

I also came home with a sweet little 2” Grammostola pulchripes, that had just buried itself under its hide...again I'm thinking pre-moult. 

So in a bit, I’ll probably have two moults to sex.


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

I thought it would be a while before I had anything to add to this thread  We've had our first tarantula, a little 2.5 in LP for 19 days now, the guy we got it from said it had just recently molted. I took that as it's not eaten and shouldn't for at least a couple weeks. So we waited it out and then tried feeding it a few times to no avail. It's been healthy looking and seemingly normal behavior wise so I was pretty confident that everything was fine. Well, this morning it was making a web mat and hairing it up, then about an hour later I noticed it flipped over chillaxing in it's hammock, legs slayed out. 5 hours later it's still on it's back and curled up a bit but still working its way out. I panicked for a second but then I saw it moving and trying to finish. It's not done yet, but the whole thing happened way quicker than I imagined it would.
IM SO FREAKIN PROUD!!!
I just have one question, will shining the light from my phone to see it better disturb it?

In other news, woke up to a huge wolf spider in the wall this morning, it was so big I thought my tarantula had escaped! We are going to keep it and feed it for a few days, but for some reason that thing really creeps me out.

Edit: it's entirely out and flipped right side up again! This is so amazing!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Phormingochilus sp "rufus" molted.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Been expecting it for a hot minute with how sluggish she's been lately, but it still surprised me to walk in and find my P. reduncas freshly molted when only a few hours ago I checked in to find her webbing. It'd seem she'd been laying down a molting mat. 

No pictures of her yet since she's still very fresh and scrunched up, but I managed to retrieve the molt no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Arachnophoric said:


> Been expecting it for a hot minute with how sluggish she's been lately, but it still surprised me to walk in and find my P. reduncas freshly molted when only a few hours ago I checked in to find her webbing. It'd seem she'd been laying down a molting mat.
> 
> No pictures of her yet since she's still very fresh and scrunched up, but I managed to retrieve the molt no problem.
> 
> View attachment 326041
> View attachment 326042


Here's some pics! Caught in the act of hydrating. Can't wait to see how she colors up once she hardens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis

Heteroscodra maculata sling/juvie moulted last night.


----------



## korlash091

My C. darlingi molted yesterday and i got a pretty nice timelapse of it molting, ill upload it later today in case any one wants to check it out.

Edit. Here's the video.


----------



## z32upgrader

C. cyaneopubescens sling molted. I'll try to confirm his maleness tonight.


----------



## Colorado Ts

_The final Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens has moulted. GBB#5 moulted today. What a relief. The sling has been very sluggish and not eating for about 2 weeks. It is quite noticeably larger than it was yesterday. I’ll give it the remainder of the week to harden off and I’ll offer it food next Tuesday evening. It is good that it has finally moulted. And I was able to recover the moult and save it, it's still a bit small to even think about sexing...but definitely it is growing.

Very happy evening this evening. _


----------



## Arachnophoric

2 molts today;

1.5" Selenocosmia kovariki, now a molt sexed male



1" Pterinochilus chordatus "Mastov"



And based on the number of Ts that refused food last night, I suspect we still have a number more coming.


----------



## Danthevine4432

My one and a half inch sling blue bottle tarantula sealed off its borough with some silk. So I'm guessing the molting is imminent.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Pterinochilus murinus Tete/Mozambique sling Ornstein molted on me, sitting ~2" now. A surprise since the little bugger just ate for me on the 19th.




Molt was unfortunately just a touch too torn up where it mattered to get a confirmation on the sex, but the ventral looks so female I'll eat my left shoe if it turns out male.

The last of my 4 _N. incei_ slings decided to give up the ghost and join its siblings as well. About time lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

My A. seemanni sling finally molted after about two months of fasting on the very bottom of its enclosure. Rehouse incoming in a week! Soon enough all of my spoods will be in good looking enclosures.


----------



## z32upgrader

P. murinus male, P. cancerides male, T. violaceus #3 and female A. purpurea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Psalmopoeus irminia female moulted. She's about 5 inches DLS now (rough guess). Time for a rehouse to her final enclosure. Just need to order the acrylic then build it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colorado Ts

My little Grammostola pulchripes has again sealed itself into it burrow...pre-moult? At this point, who knows?


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female P. murinus


----------



## TwiztedNinja

P. irmina. Her abdomen was HUGE. Can't wait to see the growth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Phormictopus sp. green has flipped! Will be keeping an eye on it to make sure everything is a ok and hopefully some of that green comes through...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tortuga

Just caught my A genic at the tail end if its molt, I haven’t even had it a week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophoric

Had a couple molts to better a crummy day which included 

Cyriopagopus albostriatus seems to have molted, in that what I can see of her looks bigger/more vibrant. Hopefully she'll harden and venture out for food soon so I can get a good look at her. Tig is always a gem after a fresh molt.

Tliltocatl albopilosum, tried to sex the molt, saw something that's either a gonopore or the very translucent beginnings of uterus externus. Bean isn't really much of a bean anymore!




And lastly, my Pterinochilus lugardi - Asriel is now a confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TwiztedNinja

...AND one of my Avics just now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Poecilotheria sp. Lowland sling molted successfully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

A few days ago, my mature female  _Neoholothele incei_ politely put her molt outside her burrow.

This morning, I found that my mature female _Avicularia avicularia_ had just finished molting.  I noticed that her legs looked skinny, and when I looked into her retreat, there was a second set of twinkle toes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

P. formosa and C. marshalli, both have to be sitting ~2" now. Molt on the marshalli to torn to sex, but there's at least a noticeable button of a horn now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Third molt in 2 days lol. This time my little Chaco

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

T. sabulosum male in the last couple days.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## EthanHBee

My P. Irminia molted and her mature colorations started showing, super hype

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Theraphosa blondi juvenile female. Only saw her back legs so far, but damn! She’s enormous.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FrDoc

This is actually a “Who’s Molt*ing* Today”.  It’s not done yet, but I caught my _C. sp. hati hati _in the act, on the surface.  This is a first for me.  I keep several Asian specimens, but up to this time they have all molted in their hides or burrows.

Sorry for the poor quality, but I had to shoot through the enclosure and webbing so as not to disturb it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlexWae

My 1/8 inch c. Elegans molted yesterday..


----------



## Arachnophoric

SEVERAL molts over the last few days. :wideyed:

11/24/19
C. marshalli, now roughly 2". 
P. formosa, also sitting near 2". 

11/25/19
P. metallica, 3-3.5" and molt-confirmed _male._ 
P. murinus Mikumi, 2" molt-confirmed _female!_ 
P. sazimai, going from .5" to maybe .75" if I'm being generous.. 

11/26/19
AF N. incei gold, meaning no double-clutching this go around. 
P. sp. rufus, was about 1" prior to molting so I'm excited to see how much she's grown! 
P. striata, a solid 3" now it'd seem. 
T. violaceus, suspect male who I'd been expecting a molt from soon. ~2.3-3" now. 
T. albopilosum Nicaragua, finally nearing the 1" mark! 

And last but far from the least, my ~4" P. miranda who I'd been thoroughly convinced based on the ventral was male, molted and is now apparently a molt-confirmed *female*!  I keep double checking and expecting the spermathecae to disappear...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Neischnocolus sp Panama sling molted.


----------



## Ungoliant

I could've sworn I posted this on Tuesday morning, but I don't see the post.  I found that my _Poecilotheria regalis_ sling (from @cold blood) molted.  At first I only saw the molt, which was hanging from the dirt curtain.  The sling was so well camouflaged that I only saw it when it moved as I picked up the enclosure to look more closely.

Its legspan has increased by 50%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Ungoliant said:


> I could've sworn I posted this on Tuesday morning, but I don't see the post.


You posted it, but on another random thread..lol....I recall seeing it Tuesday morning as I was leaving for work....hehe...forgot all about it till now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant

cold blood said:


> You posted it, but on another random thread..lol....I recall seeing it Tuesday morning as I was leaving for work....hehe...forgot all about it till now.


That's what I get for posting from my phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

It looks like my juvenile female _Davus pentaloris_ recently molted as well.  She looks bigger, and I see a new-looking molt in her webbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VukSRB

Lasiodora Parahybana and P Irminia molted. Both confirmed females

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Tapinauchenius cupreus dropped a molt, can't snag the molt to confirm but pretty certain it's male.

And a surprise from Centauri, my female Cyriocosmus sellatus. She really got a bit of size this molt, I think it might be time for another rehouse!






Last minute entry - this girl hasn't molted in over a year!

Anyone fancying drumsticks for their Turkey Day? 

Fina, 0.1.0 _Pelinobius muticus 





_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus lugardi sling molted. Appears male. Good news for my two large females!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KingAvi

My B.Boehmei molted today. its color is showing more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EtienneN

Well, my H. pulchripes moulted out into an MM.  I still love him though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Poecilotheria rufilata sling moulted. 4-5cm DLS now (rough guess).

Psalmopoeus irminia SAF moulted. Due a rehouse after the next moult.

Acanthoscurria geniculata juvenile female moulted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane

Cyriopagopus sp. bach ma sling molted. Looks like two legs are stuck (it was finishing up the molt when I got home from work 7 hours ago but just woke up to find this out, figure everything is hardened past the point) and hopefully it just drops them. On the plus side, it’s fairly plump so shouldn’t need much food.

From zero stuck molts to one right after the other...interesting to say the least.

Well, I decided to see if I could get the legs out. Turns out one made it out but is wonky, and the other popped off when I was trying to reposition the exuviae... 
Got some starch on it so here's hoping it doesn't lose too much haemolymph.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Couldn't sleep for anything after getting home from work this morning, so I went and checked on my Ts - just in time to witness not one, but TWO molts!

P. metallica - joined his brother in molting and is also now a confirmed male, making 2 for 2. Better luck next time, I suppose!




And my tiny A. chalcodes, who I actually had to lend a helping hand to; I noticed after she flipped back upright, part of the molt was stuck to her tiny abdomen. I used a small syringe to dribble a couple drops of water on the molt and it thankfully popped right off - Frisk is now hardening up just fine and spritely as ever.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jamesw

Well I have two molted in one day did not find a slit or pocket in the molt so I'm assuming both are male my mexican red rump and my metallic pink toe (which is really large for a mature male leg span if 5.5 to 6  inches. ) but I see what looks like boxing gloves

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Jamesw said:


> Well I have two molted in one day did not find a slit or pocket in the molt so I'm assuming both are male my mexican red rump and my metallic pink toe (which is really large for a mature male leg span if 5.5 to 6  inches. ) but I see what looks like boxing gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 327130
> View attachment 327131


I don't _think_ the Avic is a MM seeing that it still has pink toes and from what I understand males lose them when they mature, but your T. vagans is definitely a mature male - he's got very obvious tibial hooks.


----------



## Jamesw

Arachnophoric said:


> I don't _think_ the Avic is a MM seeing that it still has pink toes and from what I understand males lose them when they mature, but your T. vagans is definitely a mature male - he's got very obvious tibial hooks.


My pink toe has the hooks as well and boxing gloves he also has lost the pink toes on his pedipalps. So I'll be looking for mature females

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Jamesw said:


> My pink toe has the hooks as well and boxing gloves he also has lost the pink toes on his pedipalps. So I'll be looking for mature females


Gotcha. Happy hunting.


----------



## Hoxter

My suspect male E. murinus just molted after eternity of waiting. And guess what, he's a she!













0.1 E. murinus



__ Hoxter
__ Dec 1, 2019
__ 2
__
ephebopus
ephebopus murinus
exuviae
female
molt
murinus
sexing
skeleton tarantula
spermathecae
uterus externus




						I almost gave up on this one being female. However after eternity of waiting she finally molted...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Thrixopelma pruriens moulted this morning and my Avicularia braunshauseni is finishing up as I type


----------



## Brachyfan

My Tliltocatl albopilosum molted last night for at least the 4th time since the end of May  

Went to give it a worm and found a nice little "gift" waiting for me by the water dish! The t is sporting adult colors now but no hairs yet. Must be at least 1.5-1.7 " dls now.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Two of my four N. incei slings molted - a mere 3 weeks after their last one!


----------



## Chaos4eva

Finally my first molt! My Avic Avic just molted but it's inside her tunnel webbing. Can't wait to eventually see it so I can get help sexing it!


----------



## korlash091

My Orange bob molted some time last week, and one of my A. geniculatas molted yesterday and i think its a confirmed female.



That's a spermatheca right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

korlash091 said:


> My Orange bob molted some time last week, and one of my A. geniculatas molted yesterday and i think its a confirmed female.
> View attachment 327392
> View attachment 327393
> 
> That's a spermatheca right?


Yep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korlash091

dangerforceidle said:


> Yep!


Awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## Arachnophoric

Two molts tonight -  Jigsaw the tiny little Poecilotheria ornata decided to have her first molt with me, and my Selenocosmia sp. "Ebony" molted as well. I'll have to double-check to reaffirm next molt, but it looks like she's female. Which is nice, since the Selenocosmia kovariki ended up male. 

Got a few sitting in heavy premolt as well - Ephebopus uatuman (sus. female, hoping to confirm), Avicularia juruensis M1 (aurantiaca), and surprisingly my Pterinochilus murinus Kigoma. Again! 

Edit - make that three molts! E. uatuman decided to flip and do the deed just in time for me to sex it before work; Holo is no longer a suspect female, now confirmed. 

Pretty pic of her shortly before molting just cuz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Not today but it was only today my Theraphosa blondi moved her moult so I knew she had changed her clothes.







Tucking into a waxworm so it must have been last week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Beer 1


----------



## arachnidgill

I can just barely see into my female P. murinus BCF burrow and she molted! Also my male P. cambridgei matured!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

arachnidgill said:


> I can just barely see into my female P. murinus BCF burrow and she molted! Also my male P. cambridgei matured!
> View attachment 327648


A fuzzy boy! How big is he, roughly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Arachnophoric said:


> A fuzzy boy! How big is he, roughly?


He was 4.5" before molting, I haven't measured him yet but he looks around 6"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BugCatcherTony

Well now, just found that my C. versicolor molted overnight! Legs are still a creamy whitish color so just happened! This is the first molt I've had of a T 

This is the enclosure it came in also, I'm still waiting on the one I ordered to transfer.


----------



## Ungoliant

arachnidgill said:


> He was 4.5" before molting, I haven't measured him yet but he looks around 6"


I hope you find him a girlfriend -- it would be a shame to let that much floof go to waste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## arachnidgill

Ungoliant said:


> I hope you find him a girlfriend -- it would be a shame to let that much floof go to waste.


I have an adult female I may pair him with. I'm going to an expo on Sunday, I'm going to talk to the dealers and see if there's enough demand right now.


----------



## Arachnophoric

P. murinus DCF Kigoma molted again! And grew back the leggo the poor little thing lost. Growing like a weed and finally ready to move back into the larger setup.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant

I noticed that my _Augacephalus ezendami_ (from @cold blood) put out a molt.  I'm not sure when exactly it molted, but I'm pretty sure the molt was not there when I gave everyone a Thanksgiving feast last weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Cake 1


----------



## draconisj4

T. vagans, MM
O. aureotibialis sling
H. pulchripes sling 
0.1 H. sp Colombia lg.
T. ockerti subadult, can't get to the molt...again


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

My most recent molts came from both my Lp's. A presumed male, who turned out to be female. And this weekend a unsexed juvi who turned out to be a male. I'm batting .500 and improving my sexing skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

My G. pulchripes has buried itself for about 3 weeks now...these silly slings.


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Omothymus schioedtei_ sling (from @cold blood) just molted for the first time in my care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## SicSemperTyrannosaurus

It seems someone replaced my brown Nhandu chromatus with a striped one last night





First time it's molted since I got it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon

My female Bumba cabocla put on quite a bit of size and will need a bigger grown-up enclosure! When I tried to take a photo, she dove under her molt mat and I got the message.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

My Y. diversipes female is moulting as I type. Finally! I haven't had a moult in my collection for quite some time.  Now, I hope the others will catch up...


----------



## Arachnophoric

One of the two little C. fimbriatus slings molted literally the day after arriving. It took a great deal of care and patience to rehydrate and untangle the molt (maybe an inch in legspan at best), but I managed and much to my delight, I now have a confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

SicSemperTyrannosaurus said:


> It seems someone replaced my brown Nhandu chromatus with a striped one last night
> 
> First time it's molted since I got it!


Huh. My N. chromatus s'ling had its first moult in my care last night as well. Apart from peering up at it through the bottom of the delicup, where i could just barely make it out, I have yet to actually see the spider. It has been beneath the substrate since I got it close to two weeks ago and went right back under after moulting. Judging by the size of the moult, It probably is not sporting much in the way of markings yet


----------



## Hoxter

H. pulchripes and P. cambridgei suspect male molted today. 
Wasn't expecting them to molt during one day but that's a nice surprise. I'm looking forward to see how much the second one has grown up. I'm expecting maybe 4-5" now.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Had 3 - female M. balfouri, hitting 3"+ and finally starting to sport those adult colors, as well as my C. lividus and H. pulchripes slings; both appear to be male looking at their molts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrade

Not really today but my first sling molted like three days ago, I was kind of terrified and thought it was in death pose until I saw it in its hide and I was extremely relieved


----------



## ComputerDellLI

Couple of days ago. P. irminia. Likely my only Christmas molt will be my female O. shioedtei. I'm very cool with that.


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my juvenile _Avicularia avicularia_ (from @cold blood) molted last night and is confirmed female.













2.25" Female Avicularia avicularia [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 14, 2019
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
exuviae
female
juvenile
molt
pinktoe tarantula
sexing
spermathecae
uterus externus



















Avicularia avicularia Exuviae (♀ 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 14, 2019
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
common pinktoe tarantula
exuviae
female
juvenile
molt
pinktoe tarantula

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

A tiny _Avicularia _sp. Peru Purple moulted yesterday, the day after it arrived.  It was looking pretty chunky, so it makes sense, but it wasted no time getting settled before leveling up.


----------



## Arachnophoric

A few molted over the last few days;

1" N. incei sling, unsexed
1" A. aurantiaca sling, unsexed
1.5-2" P. murinus (South Kenya) juvie female
2" E. cyanognathus juvie, now a molt-confirmed female! 

And last but far from least, my lovely female C. cyaneopubescens Artorias dropped a molt. Suspected premolt but wasn't expecting a molt so soon, she's gotta be pushing 4.5-5" now. Was nice enough to sit pretty for me while I flashed my phone in her face to get a picture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brachyfan

My Grammastola pulchra molted a few days ago and I finally saw her stretching out on the glass. Gained a bit of size too. 2 molts this year so far  by far my friendliest tarantula!


----------



## arachnidgill

P. irminia male matured, looks about 4"-4.5".


----------



## Marika

My E. campestratus sling has molted, not today but maybe 1-2 days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

New frock for my Poecilotheria ornata. Can't wait to see her out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

My lovely subadult female P. murinus molted for me, can't wait for her to come out so I can see how much size she's put on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling, Hapalopus triseriatus and C. versicolor.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Two today;

Penumbra, my little P. sazimai sling, just under a month after the last one. 

The second one was a surprise; my AF P. regalis. I was expecting it to be into spring of 2020 before she molted again as last molt cycle took her 15 months, but this time around it only took her 9 with the previous molt being at the end of March. 

Measured the molt right at 6.5" - Velka is getting big.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

My A. purpurea just finished moulting after teasing me for the last week.


----------



## MasterOogway

Had our G. grossa molt nicely; and our E. campestratus sling molt as well but that one won't come out for a picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile female Thrixopelma so cajamarca moulted this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

I've got 5 GBB slings, all of them are doing well, except for one little sling. Strangest thing, my one little GBB sling hasn't hardly been eating for the past month. I try to feed it with the others every week...it usually refuses food. 

Last night I couldn't sleep, so was checking the roaches to make sure that all is well....they are my food source for the slings. Then I went through the slings. And this little GBB, that almost never eats has moulted.

Shocking...was not expecting that....


----------



## mjzheng

First molt for me , my gbb sling. Went 20 days fasting, no problems. Day before molt it lost all urticating hairs . I'm like a proud spider parent

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

T. cyaneolum sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

My little P regius molted today! I got 2 from the same sac. Chong molted a month ago and has been twice the size of Cheech for that time. Now Cheech is probably 2/3rds the size of Chong now 
I knew you could do it little buddy!


----------



## Patherophis

Some recent molts 
_D. diamantinensis_ and _P. brachyramosa_ (finaly some signs of blue on this one!)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Liam52

Avicularia avicularia M6 molted today! Decided to molt in a death curl-esque ball and I thought for sure he was dying. Luckily, I let him alone and he pulled it off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Chaetopelma olivaceum sling.


----------



## FrDoc

_O. philippinus, _but he forgot something...like R3.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

0.1 G. pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mjzheng

Caught my A geniculata sling molting today and got to watch , amazing. Surprised me a little ! 11 day premolt


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" #3 molted. Confirmed male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan

My hamorii sling molted christmas eve. Scared the heck out of me. It has been burrowed for months. I gave it water but no food as the entire burrow was completely sealed off. It started digging itself out and when I found it I thought it was dead. Legs curled under by it's booklungs and totally non responsive. I used my phones camera to zoom in and get a good look. Still looked like that. Knowing how weird Ts can be I left it overnight and found a brand new burrow! Turns out what I saw on Christmas eve was it's knees. Not booklungs. It was stress curled hard post molt and had the soft white knees which were placed on its abdomen. So glad


----------



## z32upgrader

Y. diversipes sling. Confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

After losing interest in food and becoming increasingly lethargic, a 7-legged Aphonopelma henzi female I picked up at an expo in November went into heavy premolt for me about a week ago, the bald spot on her abdomen going dark. 





Came home this morning to find her molting, however it appears she chose to do so upright. 





She seemed to struggle a little bit but still overall managed to get through the molt without incident and fairly quick and is recovering. However, the lost leg had attempted to regenerate and came out a little... funky.






She can move it a little at the base, but that's about it. Looks like it got bent and twisted at a bad angle during her molt, potentially due to her molting upright? Just a guess, but I don't know why else it would have ended up this mangled. I suspect she'll end up dropping it after she hardens up and it dries, but if not I'm curious and mildly apprehensive as to what'll happen next molt. If it'll fix itself, end up worse, and/or cause difficulties molting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Well it's been a couple days but here ya go. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My T. Stirmi. Her molt measured a little over 8 inches, so I have no idea how big she is now. Big ole gal though for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Homoeomma chilensis_: 

Oops, left a little on top there.






All better!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Well it's been a couple days but here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 329716
> 
> My T. Stirmi. Her molt measured a little over 8 inches, so I have no idea how big she is now. Big ole gal though for sure.


I meant alittle over 7. Sorry guys my mistake.


----------



## Hoxter

Woke up to see Rem, B. emilia still laying on her back after molt. Few hours later, she's already enjoying her yoga sessions.
I guess I could've tried sexing but I'll wait with that till she gets bigger. 












B. emilia



__ Hoxter
__ Jan 1, 2020
__
brachypelma
brachypelma emilia
callow
emilia
mexican redleg tarantula
post-molt
stretching




						Rem showing off fresh paint job and doing post-molt tarantula yoga

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

New year, new exoskeleton. Discovered my N. chromatus had done the deed. Second moult under my care, 19 days after the first moult.

Everything appears to be normal and it is definitely showing the white bans bands now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

0.0.82 Avicularia purpurea made it to 2i

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Colorado Ts

GBB #4 moulted last night. That makes 2 moulted in the last 5 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faust

first sling & first molting spider in my life... glad it went well. and what a great way to start a new decade!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

I found a newly discarded molt in the enclosure of my _P. sazimai_ sling (from @cold blood).  The sling is hiding under its leaf, so I haven't yet seen how much it grew.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Ephebopus murinus molted last night.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rigor Mortis

You people and your moulting spiders...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Liam52

L. Parahybana sling finished molting just a little while ago. Already putting so much size on since I got it in September!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, my middle-aged female molted last night.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## WolfSoon

3/5 of my versicolor slings molted, and there’s really not much prettier than a fresh sparkly blueberry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patherophis

_P_. sp. "Cascada" juvie

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Caribena laeta.


----------



## Ungoliant

My other juvenile _Avicularia avicularia_ (from @cold blood) molted today.  Unfortunately, I tore the part of the exuviae I needed for sexing, so this one remains a mystery.  (I like to pretend the tarantula is trying to hide the fact that it's male whenever I either can't get the molt, or it tears.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## arachnidgill

My O. philippinus sling molted! Bought it   a month ago and it hasn't eaten for me yet, glad it's doing alright! About 1" now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rbed2

Love watching slings grow. Heres my still growing girl. Checked on her this morning before work and she was in her hide(never goes in except when close to molting) and this was her when i got home. She came out and molted i guess. Got her from fear not last october as a 3/4"-1" sling.

why do they Cuddle up with the molt after(sometimes). Regaining Moisture??


----------



## Ungoliant

Rbed2 said:


> why do they Cuddle up with the molt after(sometimes). Regaining Moisture??


I haven't seen mine doing anything but "cuddle" (not actually consuming the molt).  My guess is the molt is simply there where they are resting, and they are too weak or tired to move it immediately after molting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Theraphosa blondi_ 







And I stole her discarded old clothes and inspected inside for confirmation -- I was already 98% confident from the previous investigation:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rbed2

nice


----------



## Ungoliant

I tried to feed the _Grammostola iheringi_ and the _G. actaeon_ this morning, and neither ate (even though they both have strong feeding responses), and I said, "These two must be in pre-molt.

Sure enough, later today, the _Grammostola iheringi_ flipped over and molted:













Freshly Molted Grammostola iheringi (♂ 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 10, 2020
__ 1
__
argentinean black tarantula
callow
entre rios tarantula
exuviae
grammostola
grammostola iheringi
iheringi
male
molt
post-molt
sling







I probably won't try to sex this molt, as it's difficult to work with a 2" molt without tearing it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aarachnid

I had four tarantulas who molted today!

1. T albo
2. T ockerti
3. L parahybanas
4. B hamorii 

I had a really good day at work, went to dinner with my mom, and came home to this. I feel so contented right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

H. devamatha sling, largest female P. murinus and female Pamphobeteus sp. "machala".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## disentomb

My Nhandu coloratovillosus had an amazing and successful molt earlier today! I got to catch a quick glimpse of its new long, white legs before it darted down into its burrow to rest.




Also recently, not one but _both_ of my Ephebopus murinus tarantulas molted and look _stunning_! By far my favorite species ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

Awaiting my Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple sling moulting, and three Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings. They all have huge abdomens for their current size so hopefully I'll see it happen in the next week or so.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My female P. cambridgei (affectionately nicknamed "Crawlspace") molted today in her cork round hide. Beautiful, bright orange feet and olive-green legs! I'm glad everything went smoothly. I'm surprised at how much size she appears to have put on. Unfortunately, since she's in the cork round, I haven't been able to get a photo yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mjzheng

Little baby 1/4" Nhandu chromatus molted last night / this morning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jrh3

One of my P. Cambridgei molted today.


----------



## Colorado Ts

I have 5 GBB slings. GBB #1, #2, and #5 moulted today. #1 & #5 moulted this morning and #4 was on its back moulting when I got home from work. This is their second moult since I got them back in October, 2019; all of the 5 have now moulted...it’s been fun.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Female P. cam Jaeger finally swapped out that chub for some size, sitting right about 5" DLS.

And my P. rufilata molted for me tonight; sitting right around 4" now, Roanoke is a molt-sexed female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

disentomb said:


> My Nhandu coloratovillosus had an amazing and successful molt earlier today! I got to catch a quick glimpse of its new long, white legs before it darted down into its burrow to rest.
> 
> View attachment 330738
> 
> 
> Also recently, not one but _both_ of my Ephebopus murinus tarantulas molted and look _stunning_! By far my favorite species ever!
> 
> View attachment 330739
> 
> View attachment 330740


Kinda looks like the first murinus is now a mature male. Would you check for me? I can use him if it’s the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tortuga

Seems like I only catch them molting on my lunch break 


Can't wait to come home to a larger A genic., hopefully with no issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria miranda.  It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornex

Pamphobeteus spec. flammifera. 
I even saw the molt and its still stretching.


----------



## Brachyfan

Went to do my watering chores and was in for a surprise. These Ts all molted in the last 2 days:

Brachypelmas:boehmei,auratum,emilia


Aphonopelma hentzi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria geniculata molted.  Molt confirms male.

Reactions: Like 5 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## WolfSoon

H. gabonensis, N. incei, and the rest of my versicolor slings all molted recently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus sling #2 molted. It's male.


----------



## Colorado Ts

3 of my GBBs moulted earlier this week. Today I got a real nice look at them, and they have visibly grown in size. When I bought them they wre all between 3/4" and 1" in size. They all moulted at the end of October, with a couple of days of each other. 2 of them moulted right around Christmas, couple days before, not after, the rest of them have moulted on the same day this week.

The two that moulted before Christmas, they are definitely bigger, but not dramatically bigger...but yeah bigger. Tad over an inch in length, 1 1/8" to just under an 1 1/4"...would be a safe statement.

The 3 that moulted this week...they look to be gangly long legged 1.25" to 1.5" slings...it is so noticeable, its crazy.

I was shocked. They hung out in their webbing for a few days, so it was hard to get a good look at them. They are out and hungry today...very different feeding response with this moult.


----------



## Taysha

My H Mac Molted today! I only know because he tossed his molt out! I havent gotten to see him in like a month lol


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Grammostola actaeon_ sling molted the night before last, followed by my _Caribena versicolor_ last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp "hati hati" #1 molted.  Still male.
Female C. perezmilesi just finished. 
C. marshalli is confirmed male.  Good news for my adult female.


----------



## Fafa

Is my B. Klaasi in pre molt?


----------



## Marika

A. crinirufum sling molted last night.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Not sure exactly when, but my _K. brunnipes_ appeared on the surface as a recently matured male.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Is this thread limited to tarantulas? My youngest amblypygi (_Damon diadema_) moulted yesterday =)


----------



## Tortuga

T vagens started its molt this morning and not on my lunch break lol. Finally get to observe a molt in progress!


Success!


And as a bonus, N incei finally came out to show off her new outfit after her molt this morning too!


Today is gonna be a good day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Subadult female C. cyaneopubescens molted.


----------



## john heyfron

My P.Ornata, turned out to be a male, had a massive growth spurt, must of gained around 2 inches. Luckily got a email from thespidershop a few days ago asking for MM's and this was on the list so he will have a new home this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swagg

My Aphonopelma chalcodes sling molted today. Didn’t even know it was in premolt. It had stopped eating but I just figured it was a glacial species fast. I’m stoked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

My 2" _Tapinauchenius rasti _molted this morning and is confirmed female! I've been raising two from 1/2" and ended up with a male and female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornex

Psalmopoeus irmina molted. It ate 2 days ago, I didn't expect it.


----------



## asunshinefix

All my slings molted this week - A. chalcodes, E. campestratus, and Bumba/Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi! It had been at least 8 months for all three. It always amazes me how different species manage to synchronize their molts like that.

My Pamphobeteus sp. Machala also molted this month. And I am 0/4 for retrieving the molts... the slings all molted deep in their burrows and the Pampho is guarding its molt like its life depends on it. One day I will sex this beast I swear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Surprise molt from my female Avicularia minatrix and one of my five communal balfouri molted right up on the surface.  How considerate! Poecilotheria rufilata male too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rbed2

2 of my 3 B. auratum slings that i purchased on Jan 5 at the Manchester NH reptile expo molted for the first time in my care. (Thats a very light misting you can see so it has some droplets if its thirsty.) Number 3 doesn't look too far behind.



z32upgrader said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata molted.  Molt confirms male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331166


Handsome devil he is

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kitara

I noticed my C. versi was hanging out near the bottom of her web and thought she was just headin' down for a drink.  I threw her B. lat in and moved on.  A bit later I checked on her to see if she had eaten.  Not only had she not eaten, but she threw off her old clothes.   I had no idea she was in premolt.  She's sportin' a new 1.5" beautiful dark blue coat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Young A. geniculata female molted overnight.


----------



## draconisj4

In the last week:
P. rufilata juvenile, it's a boy
P. gigas sling
T. violaceous sling
C. versicolor juvenile, suspect male
C. paviei sub adult, it's a girl
P. reduncus juvenile, it's a boy
H. longipes sub adult, it's a girl
0.1 L. parahybana


----------



## lostbrane

P. subfusca LL male molted today. He is looking rather drab so either he matured or he is penultimate. They grow up so fast...


----------



## z32upgrader

Charlotte-the-wonder-spider who survived a pepsis wasp sting finally molted again after 4.5 years.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Recently acquired Nhandu carapoensis molted and is male.


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Psalmopoeus irminia_ molted on January 31 (and was even considerate enough to put her molt out today).

My _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from @cold blood) molted today.  This its second molt in my care; it last molted 2.4 months ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne

I think I'm having rare winter Moltapalooza (TM) - what I call it when a bunch of adult/sub-adult T's molt close together, this happens more often in the summer. My Bumba cabocla had already molted when I checked this morning, my Acanthoscurria geniculata was on her back when I checked a few minutes ago, and my Theraphosa stirmi should molt soon based her behavior. Also my Brachypelma albiceps and Pterinopelma sazimai both in pre-molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

One of the two latest additions, the Nhandu chromatus, flipped last night and when I got up and checked, all was A-Okay. Her* third moult since I brought her home in December.

A couple days prior, I offered her a small cricket and she wanted nothing to do with it, so I knew it was pending. Getting a small cricket out of a small condiment cup containing a small s'ling can be tricky.

*I nearly always refer to undetermined -gender tarantulas in the feminine pronoun until I know otherwise for certain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp. "blue" decided to molt, but elected not to grow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paiige

0.1 A. geniculata! Haven't seen her stretch out yet but I'm thinking 7"


----------



## z32upgrader

H. maculata adult female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jrh3

P. Cambridgei fresh coat.


----------



## CommanderBacon

My little A chalcodes molted yesterday. It is almost 2" dls now, all legs. I think it's female-? I got a good ventral shot and it straight up look like duck lips.


----------



## lostbrane

P. cambridgei molted.


----------



## arachnidgill

C. aueri, 1/2"
P. chordatus #3, 1"

Avicularia sp. Kwitara female, over 4" now


----------



## z32upgrader

Females Stromatopelma calceatum and Avicularia rufa.


----------



## jrh3

Omothymus violaceopes molted, cant wait to see how much size this sling picked up. I heard they grow fast.

One of my M. Balfouri molted too.


----------



## Paiige

Pamphobeteus fortis and Harpactira namaquensis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormictopus auratus and tiny P. murinus today. Both appear male.
P. auratus pictured.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## mjzheng

Gbb sling molted , got to watch and time lapse the process . Now to try to get the molt out of the web castle  ...because of course it molted at the bottom


----------



## SonsofArachne

SonsofArachne said:


> I think I'm having rare winter Moltapalooza (TM) - what I call it when a bunch of adult/sub-adult T's molt close together, this happens more often in the summer. My Bumba cabocla had already molted when I checked this morning, my Acanthoscurria geniculata was on her back when I checked a few minutes ago, and my Theraphosa stirmi should molt soon based her behavior. Also my Brachypelma albiceps and Pterinopelma sazimai both in pre-molt.


Update: my Theraphosa stirmi, Brachypelma albiceps and Pterinopelma sazimai still have not molted, ailtough my stirmi appears to be very close. Also, coming out of nowhere my Thrixopelma lagunas and both(!) of my Brachypelma emilia molted within a day of each other. The two emilia are smaller - 2 inches and 4 inches - so the sudden molts weren't that big of a surprise, but it was funny that they molted within a day of each other.


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus #1 molted.  Dang, both of mine are boys.


----------



## Morzilla

Woke up yesterday to three molts! (Sorry for the last picture being bad but it's hard to get a good one when the little guy is still just a half an inch and buried with dirt all over the wall) got my Pamphobeteus flammifera sling Gothmog, Chromatopelma lindir ( excited about this one because I may get to see if she really is a she) and my baby A. chalcodes barliman butterbur

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Swagg

Avicularia M6 from @Inland Sea molted yesterday. Almost doubled in size and the first molt in my care.


----------



## Lolth62

T.albopilosum  Mia and she is huge just came out of her hide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

Morzilla said:


> Chromatopelma lindir ( excited about this one because I may get to see if she really is a she)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334426


What's a Chromatopelma lindir?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arachnidgill

H. gabonensis
H. villosella 
O. philippinus
P. murinus


----------



## Morzilla

Thekla said:


> What's a Chromatopelma lindir?


Lindir is her name. There i only one Chromatopelma, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. Since there is only one kind I just shortened it. Sorry


----------



## dangerforceidle

On the weekend (Sunday, I'd guess), my little _Tliltocatl albopilosum _moulted and has now been confirmed as female.







And tonight I found my purchased-as-female-but-yet-unconfirmed _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ had moulted, and was able to confirm her as well.













And if that wasn't exciting enough, I believe my sub-adult female _Phormictopus auratus_ is currently spinning her moulting mat.

Now if only my little Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati would get on with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

0.1 P. auratus
H.pulchripes juvenile It's a girl!!!! Woohoo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

dangerforceidle said:


> I believe my sub-adult female _Phormictopus auratus_ is currently spinning her moulting mat.


And, right on cue:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Swagg

dangerforceidle said:


> And, right on cue:


Love the color on the carapace, very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Swagg said:


> Love the color on the carapace, very nice.


It's a gorgeous species, highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swagg

dangerforceidle said:


> It's a gorgeous species, highly recommended.


I’ll have to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Not today, but yesterday I discovered that my C. darlingi s'ling had moulted. I had suspected it was coming up, she swatted at the cricket I had offered her a day or two before so I removed the cricket to be safe.
I usually retrieve moults, but she did in underground this time. I could see it, but was not going to dig it out, of course. She's shown a pretty good growth rate in the two months I've had her. Which is not surprising since my C. marshalli exhibits similar progress. That one will be due for a rehouse this spring, I think. It will be my first rehouse for an OW species. Yay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 82 Carnage OBT

Mitzy A. Seemanni molted !
	

		
			
		

		
	



*

*

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## pbenner

2nd molt for the first of the $3 T. albopilosum slings.  3 more to go and all appear to be prepping for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female cyriocomus sellatus moulted this morning


----------



## pbenner

I got all the new acquisitions out of their sample tubes and deli cups and into small AMAC containers.    Noted while doing this that my Pumpkin Patch sling molted, as well as one of my G. pulchripes slings as well. 3 successful molts this weekend and 17 tarantulas in upgraded accommodations.


----------



## Smotzer

My Caribena versicolor sling molted for the first time with me this morning!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Surprise molt from my E. cyanognathus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pbenner

(4) successful molts this weekend!  I couldn't be more thrilled.  

This is the New GBB I just got.  On Vday weekend.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Lots of molts since I last updated. A couple of the most recent;

2 of the 3 I. mira slings - one confirmed female and one probable male
O. violaceopes sling - confirmed female
Both C. fimbriatus slings - both confirmed females
C. marshalli juvie - confirmed male
And my T. vagans female surprising me with a molt as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Liam52

Two molts today! First, we have an LP sling with its 4th molt since September. Haven’t had a good opportunity to measure yet, but putting on quite a bit of size with each molt. Pics are of the molts since September (when I got it) and a nice cheeky leg shot for those Playspider magazines

Second, we have a beautiful N. Chromatus female displaying some pearly whites and gorgeous leg stripes from a fresh molt only a few hours old! Had no idea she was even ready to molt, ate and acted normal right up until she went into position! All in all, a good day on the Spider Shelf

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phobiuh

My female hamorii from @xenesthis molted overnight.






I’ve posted pictures of when I first got her in December at about 1.5”, last week when she was in premolt, and just a few minutes ago after molting. What a difference in color after just one molt!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mjzheng

Surprise molt from my Nhandu chromatus, it just ate the other day so wasn't expecting it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## checkmate

Haploclastus nilgirinus 
View media item 67623

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

Juvenile female _Cyriopagopus albostriatus _surprised me with a moult overnight.  Her previous was the 24th of September and that was her only moult of 2019, so it feels very soon.  No complaints though!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophoric

Took a look and found a fresh 0.1.0 Pseudohapalopus sp. blue booty beauty

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Colorado Ts

My Lasiodora parahybana sling #1 moulted sometime between Tuesday the 25th of February and last night, the 28th of February. It has really done some work in its enclosure...substrate everywhere, two openings into its burrow. The old moult had been kicked out, so that was my clue...the huge spider that greeted me when I opened the enclosure to find the water dish was the clincher.

My Grammostola pulchripes moulted for the first time, since I got it. It’s been burying itself, then popping up and going on rage feedings...crazy. Tuesday it refused food, looked very shiny and dark on the abdomen, so things looked good. I over flowed the water dish a bit, to increase humidity a tad. This morning I shined a light into the burrow and was greeted by a significantly larger spider, with its old suit tucked in behind it. 

I need to start posting images of these guys as they moulted, they look so nice in their new suits and attires.



82 Carnage OBT said:


> Mitzy A. Seemanni molted !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 334705
> View attachment 334706
> *
> View attachment 334707
> *


I've come back often just to look at the images of this spider. Powder blue and grey...wonderful.


----------



## z32upgrader

My smaller female Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma molted.


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus pulcher immature male molted.  About 2" now.


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus.  Female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## s dave

One of my 3 tiny H himalayana molted today. I feel like the other 2 are right around the corner. I'm going to have to rehouse them to bigger amac boxes soon.


----------



## basin79

I can join in again. New clothes for this stunner.

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Stormsinger

My 1.25 in G. pulchripes sling molted last night! I got into keeping tarantulas recently and this is the first molt of a T in my care (My other smaller G. pulchripes should not be far behind!) and it seems to have gone really well. It gained a ton of size and it traded in that brown sling look for more adult colors.


----------



## z32upgrader

Female C. versicolor.


----------



## arachnidgill

Hapalopus sp 'Colombia' Large juvenile female
M. balfouri juvenile, confirmed male
P. cambridgei juvenile female
T. albopilosus Honduran sling

Hapalopus sp 'Colombia' Large, female approx 2"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

C. marshalli moulted yesterday. For some reason, I have neglected in recording the previous moults it has had since purchase. I usually keep track. I'd estimate 4, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phobiuh

My B. Klaasi sling molted early last night.
Pictures posted before, about a few weeks ago and after the molt:




Second pic is a bit zoomed in so it’s easier to see, but I can already see some coloration staring to form — I suspect next molt the colors will be a bit more vivid. As far as growth, I cannot tell if it has grown or not this molt, maybe it grew a tiny amount.


----------



## s dave

Popped in the spider room monday morning and this happening. Molted out happy and healthy and now pretty hungry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Recently acquired Encyocratella olivacea sling molted.


----------



## WolfSoon

My Ephebopus cyanognathus tossed out a molt and is now a confirmed female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightinghoul

My P irminia molted and it made my day. I’ve had this little guy since October and this is the third molt since then. It’s one of the Ts I wanted the most and I’m so glad I bought a sling instead of a juvi. Watching it grow is so rewarding. 

(pics aren’t great, sorry. I’ll have to get better ones of him soon. Was too excited not to share!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cemykay

Congratulations! It´s always a relief to see them healthy after a molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goopyguy56

I've always been amazed at how much they grow after a molt


----------



## Nightinghoul

Goopyguy56 said:


> I've always been amazed at how much they grow after a molt


Me too! The first two molts were only small changes in size. I was stunned when I saw how big he grew with this molt!


----------



## arachnidgill

B. emilia juvenile female.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Asriel dropped a molt and is looking lovely. 

0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Chaetopelma olivaceum sling molted.  As I suspected at the vendor's table, it's a girl!


----------



## checkmate

Theraphosa stirmi completed his ultimate molt few days ago. Looks to be a little under 10" but the legs are still kind of scrunched up. Will have to deal with the itching to get a good photo of him.


----------



## Arachnophoric

A few more molters;

Juvie male H. pulchripes
Little unsexed A. chalcodes sling
And lastly, my little Nicaraguan T. albopilosum, who much to my surprise was actually sexable with the ~1" molt; Bob Ross is now a confirmed female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abexoskeleton

T. albopilosus sling
C. darlingi juve
M. balfouri juve


----------



## Ungoliant

Last night, my _Omothymus schioedtei_ sling (from @cold blood) deposited its molt outside its burrow.  How considerate!













The Considerate Sling (Omothymus schioedtei)



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 18, 2020
__ 1
__
exuviae
malaysian earthtiger tarantula
molt
omothymus
omothymus schioedtei
schioedtei
sling




						Last night, my Omothymus schioedtei deposited its molt outside its burrow.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling I had hoped was male is actually female. That makes three female GBBs in my collection now.


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

T. albopilosum sling molted for me yesterday....

And while this isn’t a T, I’m glad I was able to catch the tail-end of this one....

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Tortuga

My A. geniculata sling molted yesterday for the third time under my care.  I've been expecting a large step in growth this molt, but I was still surprised at how big it got.  Funny how that happens. 

Then this morning, unexpectedly, I found my GBB had molted last night! I didn't know it was even in pre-molt, its colors didn/t really seem to fade and it's taken prey regularly.  Molting spiders are a welcome distraction amidst all this madness.   Hope you guys are all doing well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

So there was a short window of opportunity, and shipments of spiders, that I have literally been waiting months on...Blamo, all arrived.

I have 5 P.sazimai + 1 L.parahybana (Freeby), 10+1 A.geniculata + 6 Beatiful blue phase A.seemanni, and 8 tiny D.diamantinensis. And now they are moulting like popcorn. Crazy.




Tiny little D.diamantinensis sling and its old exuviae

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Colorado Ts

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> T. albopilosum sling molted for me yesterday....
> 
> And while this isn’t a T, I’m glad I was able to catch the tail-end of this one....
> 
> View attachment 337380
> 
> 
> View attachment 337381


Those images are just sooo fricken cool


----------



## mjzheng

Yesterday
0.1 Phormictopus auratus. Forgot to mention this T ate 3 days before this lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## draconisj4

In the last week:
0.1 G. pulchripes
0.1 B. hamorii
O. aureotibialis sling
E. uatuman juvenile
Diplura sp Rurrenabaque, it's a boy
P. lugardi sling


----------



## WolfSoon

My P. lugardi and A. minatrix females both molted in the last couple days  The lugardi still seems to be missing a leg she dropped mysteriously.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

My three sacmate B. albiceps slings all molted today.
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sling molted too. Looks female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

2 of my 3 N. incei slings molted - 1 confirmed female and 1 probable male

P. chordatus "Mastov" female, finally getting her silvery adult colorations 

And my P. ornata sling, about 2"+ now and retaining the contrast on the carapace thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola" just molted this morning.  Unfortunately, I couldn't unfold the molt's tiny, delicate abdomen without tearing it, so the sex remains a mystery.












Freshly Molted ♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola" (2.5"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 22, 2020
__ 1
__
callow
exuviae
female
juvenile
juvenile female
molt
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlexWae

This weekend:

1/4" ybyrapora diversipes
1,5" Psalmopoeus cambridgei (she looks much bigger already.. can't wait for her to harden so i can see her new coat.. )

Earlier this week: 
1/8" cyriocosmus elegans.. put her molt outside its closed burrow and than closed thé entrance again


----------



## Asgiliath

N. coloratovillosus sling. Love seeing the adult coloration getting more and more vivid as it grows.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## arachnidgill

A. geniculata juvenile male, put on some good size!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma anax adult female molted. Her wimpy little regenerated leg is almost back to full size again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

_P. murinus_ "Kigoma" sling molted, starting to look like a boy from the molt. Because of course the one most expensive _P. murinus_ locality I've purchased as unsexed would be the only one that ends up male. 

My _E. cyanognathus_ female gave me a surprise molt, perhaps her condolences lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 0311usmc

Female P.ornata molted while I was at work today.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Acanthosurria ferina moulted this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla

My female C. versicolor moulted on Wednesday. Unfortunately, there's nothing to see yet as she's still in her web tunnel.  

But my female T. albopilosus is moulting right now! 




All done!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Linothele megatheloides molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

One of my two male P. metallica molted, which means his brother probably isn't far behind. Hopefully this means he's penultimate, got a lovely lady waiting on them.


----------



## Sgt7212

This afternoon, my son asked about my 2.5" C. cyaneopubescens, and I told him I wasn't sure but she still showed no interest in food, so maybe she was getting ready to molt. We then went upstairs to eat and when I came back down 15 mins later, she was on her back and starting the process. Let the fun begin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

My male _T. violaceus_ molted - just as my last mature boy passes away, another hooks out!  At least this guy has better timing than the last 2; hopefully I can find someone to either sell or loan him to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Thekla

My A. purpurea moulted last night. That sneaky little guy didn't give any indication of being in premoult, just ate 10 days ago when I last fed him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

3 of 5 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens have now moulted. Still waiting for GBB#4 to decide when it’s time.

4 of the 8 Phormictopus slings have moulted. The slings are definitely larger and they are each showing bright red setea on their abdomens with this moult.

I ordered a digital microscope....so, I’m going to teach myself how to sex spider moultes this week, and update my ledger for these slings




This image mind of shows a hint of the red setea on the abdomens of the Phormictopus slings.


----------



## PidderPeets

I had a unique first for me with a molt today. I had a little Tliltocatl schroederi sling molt without a molt mat, and instead catch the tarsal claws of one leg on the lid of it's deli cup. This way, it remained elevated and allowed the weight of it's body to help it out of the molt and onto the substrate just below it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

My Aphonopelma seemanni (Aphosee#3) sling moulted yesterday. 




The underside is a beautiful pink, never noticed that before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Young female T. gigas molted.


----------



## WolfSoon

My N. incei gold went from strongly suspect male to obvious mature female.  Confusing but good news!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colorado Ts

So in the last 24 hours, 3 more of my Phormictopus have moulted, PhorGrGld#1; PhorGrGld#5; & PhorGrGld#8 all moulted in the last 24 hrs.

That leaves PhorGrGld#2 as the lone holdout.




PhorGrGld#1


----------



## Arachnophoric

T. stirmi female gave me a molt a mere 7 months after her last; Yhorm's molt measured 7" DLS relaxed and she's definitely put on some size. 

I adore the mahogany of a freshly molted goliath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Two moults in the last couple days: _Idiothele mira_ and _Poecilotheria _sp. Pascal (what it was sold as).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I see a new-looking molt in the bottom of the lair of my _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from @cold blood), and from what I can see, she looks bigger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheAllix

My little LP molted late last night, finally showing that signature pink and black setae, although this pic doesn't really show it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gavin Sons

My B. Hamorii  molted either last night or today. The molt is still deep in its burrow. Have not seen it out yet so ill give it a day or 2 before i get my tongs in there to retrieve it.


----------



## z32upgrader

Tliltocatl sabulosus male molted, and my other female Pseudhapalopus sp. "blue" is almost done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

My Homoeomma sp. "blue peru" unexpectedly moulted last night. I've no picture of her yet, she's still scrunched up in the corner, but she gave me the perfect moult!   













I got a perfect moult...



__ Thekla
__ Apr 5, 2020
__ 1
__
exuviae
female
homoeomma
homoeomma sp. "blue peru"
molt
moult
sp. "blue peru"




						... from my Homoeomma sp. blue peru. :) I didn't even expect her to moult for another few...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric

dangerforceidle said:


> Two moults in the last couple days: _Idiothele mira_ and _Poecilotheria _sp. Pascal (what it was sold as).


I'd be very interested in seeing that Poeci.


----------



## Colorado Ts

The last of my Phormictopus have moulted. The last sling, PhorGrGld#2 moult last night...I caught at the very end.

GBB#3 has webbed itself into a cocoon, on the backside of its hide...so It may be getting ready to moult soon as well. Bit of a surprise as I was expecting it to moult in a couple more weeks...it’s barely grown into its latest moult.


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" sling #1 and one of my H. gigas slings in the communal group of four.


----------



## SonsofArachne

SonsofArachne said:


> Update: my Theraphosa stirmi, Brachypelma albiceps and Pterinopelma sazimai still have not molted


 Update to my......update. T. stirmi finally molted yesterday, P sazimai about a week ago, still waiting on B. albiceps. A. musculosa and B. auratum also molted yesterday.


----------



## Arachnophoric

Juvie female P. rufilata, wish she wasn't so shy so I could get a picture of her so fresh and bright in her new clothes. 

Little P. sazimai sling molted too; Penumbra is now a sexed female! 

Here she is just before molting - currently she's doing some post-molt touchy feely. Hopefully I can see some blues when she hardens and I give her a much-needed rehouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female P. muticus molted.


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling molted, strongly suspect this one is female too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kwikvette

Pterinochilus murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abexoskeleton

0.1. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus triseriatus molted. It's female! I eyeballed this one as female on the vendor's table when she was only 1/2"
	

		
			
		

		
	



Her back in October.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Arachnophoric said:


> I'd be very interested in seeing that Poeci.


I'll see if I can get a photo, it's pretty shy.  But it's probably due for a rehouse soon.

It's from Sri Lanka, and it's similar to _P. subfusca_ and sp. Lowland, but it's from high elevations and is apparently not either of those.  There was a short thread talking about them.






						Poecilotheria subfusca clarification
					

hi !  im a little confuse with this species. Anyone can help?   from what i understand :    there is subfusca > (lowland aka bara )+ highland (big and small )  i recently learn about sp sri lanka ( pascal leslier) where this one fit. how many subspecies of subfusca there is and if someone could...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

One of my two female C. fimbriatus slings - Quiet finally has her adult coloration and pattern coming in. Meanwhile her sibling Ripley is tiny compared to her and running two molts behind, though both are molt-confirmed females. So interesting to see the difference in growth rates between two related slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolleWolf

My B. smithi (ex anntiha) molted again, and this molt were amazing, she (looks very female) nearly doubled her size. Went from about   .5"  to  3" in a year! (edit/ and the B. smithi was a freebie!)

I must say, that my Brachys are good growers, beside my B. emilia, and she is even not that slow.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

The N.chromatus moulted yesterday. The 4th time since I got it back in December.


----------



## checkmate

Chilobrachys sp Electric Blue AF
Caribena laeta AF
Holothele sp Blue sling
Poecilotheria rufilata Juv F
Augacephalus ezendami UNS Juv
Neischnocolus sp Panama UNS Juv


----------



## Sterls

My Acanthoscurria geniculata sling molted. Third time since I got it, already living up to the appetite


----------



## AlexWae

My beautiful c. Versicolor molted.. 
She's almost a year old now.. molted 7 times so far since i have her..


----------



## basin79

My Brachypelma emilia has a new frock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus irminia juvenile. Still male.


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Tapinauchenius rasti _adult female moulted sometime in the past few days. She's staying hidden, so no photos. Previous moult was March 23 of last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfSoon

My 1” A. moderatum sling “Tex” molted and is gorgeous but camera shy. Last molt was 9 months ago, not bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Theraphosa stirmi female. Didn’t try and measure the moult as it was covered in flicked off hairs.


----------



## z32upgrader

Y. diversipes young female and suspect male A. avicularia.


----------



## BillsSpider

Xenesthis immanis molted recently


----------



## Tnirvana

My C elegans molted.  Still too small to sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I don't know when it happened, but I was checking on my little _Augacephalus ezendami_ (from @cold blood), and I see a molt in its burrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female P. ornata molted


----------



## arachnidgill

Davus pentaloris male matured today! 
Pseudoclamoris gigas juvenile male

D. pentaloris

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Thekla

Last night my B. emilia sling opened up its burrow that has been sealed for the last 3 or 4 months and this morning I found a moult on the porch. Now, I just need to see the actual T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile female _Davus pentaloris_ had been hiding for weeks, and now she has emerged looking bigger and thinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

B. hamorii sling (Spider Jeusalem) is getting its molt on! Finally!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EBaker

GBB, now 2”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Aphonopelma chalcodes moulted yesterday evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Royalty

My P.Metallica sling molted! First molt with me. Was looking really dull before but i am thinking the blue is going to be really coming out.


----------



## sdsnybny

0.1 Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus, cant wait to see the new dress

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arachnidgill

H. pulchripes female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

First three of my 116 T. cupreus slings molted to 2i.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AlexWae

My 1/8" c. Elegans molted.. aparently.. 
But i'll be damned if know where they little bugger actually is.. lol
It's been tunneled in for over 8 weeks now, hasn't eaten,.. never surfaced.. 
In the 6 months i have it, i've only seen it eat once 
I have no clue about it.. but she remains my favorite pet hole 

Just glad she's still alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

My AF A. avic shocked me yesterday night by molting. I was not expecting a molt from her, since I can only account for her eating once since her last molt over a year and a half ago, and she just wasn't that large. I'm really hoping it's just because she still needs time to harden, but she just does not look right to me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

My B. albiceps, "Tiny" molted yesterday. I don't have a pic, but man, people weren't kidding when they say that the albiceps don't put on a lot of size between molts. He probably went from 1/4" to 3/8" DLS.


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

AlexWae said:


> My 1/8" c. Elegans molted.. aparently..
> But i'll be damned if know where they little bugger actually is.. lol
> It's been tunneled in for over 8 weeks now, hasn't eaten,.. never surfaced..
> In the 6 months i have it, i've only seen it eat once
> I have no clue about it.. but she remains my favorite pet hole
> 
> Just glad she's still alive


I hear you. I have a C. leetzi, and I saw him eat some fruit flies the first time I fed it, like two months ago. Since then, he's only eaten two other times, and I haven't seen him at all. The only way I know he's alive is because I left a pinhead cricket in that I pre-killed and it disappeared about half hour later. And there's more webbing in the dram vial he's in. I'm glad I knew what I was getting into before I got one, otherwise I'd be stressed and/or disappointed all the time lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Curlyblond42

Had a triple in mine. My G.pulchra sling, B.homrii, and my A.chalcodes all synced together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mack1855

Finally,my last A.bicoloratum molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female Avicularia purpurea.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

Yesterday, I was checking on my D. diamantinensis (for that I have to take out the enclosure and turn it around to get a closer look at her extended web tunnels) and thought: 'Wow, what a strange pose she's in...!? is she okay?' 
Well, she had me fooled, it was her moult propped up against one of the tunnels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma vorheisi sling molted. Seems it's the first time in a couple years.  Still fat as can be even freshly molted. Ugh.  Why do I love Aphonopelma?  Appears male.  Guess I'll confirm in 2023 when it molts again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Sterling (P. regalis) rocking his new suit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FrDoc

Had a veritable molt-a-palooza the past couple days: _L. klugi, A. geniculata, B. hamorii, L. violaceopes, _and _P. auratus.  _Also discovered the phormic is 1.0.  I may be biased, but I’m thinking he’s a handsome devil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

FrDoc said:


> Had a veritable molt-a-palooza the past couple days: _L. klugi, A. geniculata, B. hamorii, L. violaceopes, _and _P. auratus.  _Also discovered the phormic is 1.0.  I may be biased, but I’m thinking he’s a handsome devil.
> 
> View attachment 341001


I just got a P. auratus myself, and I'm in love with the species. They're so pretty, especially after a molt! Your boy is very handsome. I have a female....maybe someday she'll be looking for a date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Aphonopelma anax just finished.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## AlexWae

H. Pulchripes sling molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Caribena versicolor_ sling molted tonight.













Blueberry Jelly (Caribena versicolor)



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 20, 2020
__ 1
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
callow
caribena
caribena versicolor
martinique pinktoe tarantula
post-molt
sling
versicolor

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. reduncus male is about 2.5" now.


----------



## Arachnophoric

A fair number of molts here over the last week or so;

0.0.1 N. incei

0.0.1 Phormingochilus sp. rufus

0.1.0 C. fimbriatus

1.0.0 S. calceatum (somehow STILL not mature)

0.1.0 B. hamorii




1.0.0 A. geniculata who needs a rehouse




And to top it off, both one of my males and my female P. metallica molted. I suspect either this molt or the next will be both his and his brother's penultimate molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ynnoslol

My Nhandu chromatus sling molted last night, very tiny yet still but i love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SteveIDDQD

Had a busy week.

T.albo moulted and is now a good 10cm leg span, but is also now confirmed a male.
GBB also moulted and is now sporting adult colours, but the skin was too wrecked to sex it.
N.tripeppi is also about to moult any day and I'm looking forward to seeing some fresh colours. 
Biggest news, my T.blondi moulted and gained some impressive size, but is also now a confirmed male.   As the most expensive T I own, I really wanted a female for this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Royalty

p.metallica is out of it's hide for a couple days after having its molt so I managed to fish out the molt in hopes to identify. It is too shredded and very small so I think it is a lost cause for now. No blue showing yet, but (s)he is looking super cute.


----------



## Colorado Ts

I received a Lasiodora parahybana sling as a freeby, with an order. It was a tiny 1/2” sling when it arrived. With each moult it would grow a bit, and I was eventually able to move it into a larger 4x4x4 AMAC Box. 

Yesterday I was feeding my slings and the LPs enclosure now has a huge crater opening into its burrow, bit surprised by this change. I noted the shed from its latest moult...and I absently dropped a roach into the enclosure.

BLAMO...a beast of a spider lunged out of the burrow, grabbed the roach, flipped me off and bolted back into the burrow.

Did I time warp? Where did this come from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate

checkmate said:


> Chilobrachys sp Electric Blue AF
> Caribena laeta AF
> Holothele sp Blue sling
> Poecilotheria rufilata Juv F
> Augacephalus ezendami UNS Juv
> Neischnocolus sp Panama UNS Juv


Brachypelma hamorii AF
Dolichothele exilis UNS Juv
Cyriopagopus lividus UNS Juv
Pterinochilus murinus AF


----------



## mjzheng

Had my gbb sling molt yesterday (pic attached ) . Calling this one a juvie now. Found it hanging vertical with only the abdomen resting on ground , thought it was a little odd of a pose but definitely was a molt pose. Got a cool pic Midway through
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Woke up my Nhandu chromatus had molted early in the morning also. Very pleased confirmed her female . She will get a new house in a few days

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate

checkmate said:


> Brachypelma hamorii AF
> Dolichothele exilis UNS Juv
> Cyriopagopus lividus UNS Juv
> Pterinochilus murinus AF


Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback UNS juvenile finally molted. It grew another millimeter


----------



## EBaker

My Avicularia Avicularia, actually it molted on Monday. Tried to sex it, couldn’t get a good picture but I think it’s a male...


----------



## Royalty

My h.maculata came out last night looking more like the adult colors! I hope to be able to pull the molt for a sex id but it is in the burrow..that he/she is always in or near haha.


----------



## Ungoliant

Royalty said:


> My h.maculata came out last night looking more like the adult colors! I hope to be able to pull the molt for a sex id but it is in the burrow..that he/she is always in or near haha.















Cash Me Ousside



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 19, 2019
__ 2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

After almost 6 months of being in premolt, my A. seemani finally molted! He's jet black and so beautiful now! I hadn't seen him out of his burrow for a few months, so it was a welcome surprise this morning when he popped up showing off his new outfit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My juvenile female G. actaeon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Sling geniculata currently molting

Appears to be supported only by the web mat. lol

If I was new I'd be a little worried, but they seem to know what they're doing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErinM31

Since it’s been quite warm in Texas for more than a month, my arboreals have all been having a molting party! Interestingly, of my two _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, one is definitely greener than the other.

Also happy to report that my largest _Aphonopelma chalcodes _finally molted the other day! I am not sure why she waited three years; I don’t think she’s that old — twelve years total if my information is correct.


----------



## johnny quango

My cotztetlana so Guanajuato sling moulted today and grew pretty much not at all. Also my juvenile B hamorii moulted too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Euathlus sp "Parda" molted.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Muckers1818

T Frank said:


> This one was so obvious, I really didn't even need to zoom in.


Hello, I'm new and was curious what it is you are trying to show here?


----------



## Muckers1818

Marika said:


> My juvenile female G. actaeon.
> 
> View attachment 341928


That looks cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ynnoslol

My unsexed G. pulchra sling molted last night, left behind the brown colour and got its gorgeous new black colour.


----------



## PedipalpPix

My one and only T, my B. emilia sling, molted last night! The adult colors are steadily becoming more pronounced even at such a small size, I'm excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drizzliz

It's a happy day when my B. auratum molts! This is the fourth molt since I acquired it as a 1/4 inch sling 2018-09-01. Slow grower to say the least. Although this time around the size increase actually significant! The red looks like it's starting to come in on the patella!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill

N. tripepii adult female, her last molt was April 29, 2019.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Thekla

arachnidgill said:


> N. tripepii adult female, her last molt was April 29, 2019.
> View attachment 342483


That's what I call punctual!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

My Grammostola pulchripes moulted over the weekend and it is looking so nice. The spider is now got to be pushing 2.5" to 3" size length. It looks very hairy and definitely larger. The behavior of the spider is noticeably different, it's not as skittish as it was before this moult. 

Whenever I'd mess with the enclosure, the sling would boult into its burrow as if its very life depended on it.

Since the moult the sling is very sedate. When I move the enclosure, the slings will slowly move from its normal location, on the upper corner of the side, to a position near the water dish and wait for prey items to be dropped into the enclosure. Very nice to see...Love this species, and as stated in previous posts...OMG I want more of them. Such a cool species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

I have a second (well technically fourth) molt. My older B. hamorii molted a couple of days ago (naturally on his feet rather than on his back). He seems to be old enough now to properly sex using the ventral technique so I’ll have to look at that. I feel kind of bad, as i didn’t know he was in pre-molt so I threw a cricket in right before he started! But I got the cricket out before it made a meal of my T. Next time I’ll pay a little more attention. Here’s hoping one of my others molts soon so I can see how they’ve changed!


----------



## Thekla

WolvesInSpaceMarines said:


> My older B. hamorii molted a couple of days ago (naturally on his feet rather than on his back). He seems to be old enough now to properly sex using the ventral technique


If you still have the moult it's far more reliable to sex your T with that.  Here's a video how to do that:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

Thekla said:


> If you still have the moult it's far more reliable to sex your T with that.  Here's a video how to do that:


I’ll have to look at that. Unfortunately with this molt, he kind of messed with it and won’t leave it alone lol. It’s like his/her pet or something. But I hope that I can get a good molt next time. In four years or so lol


----------



## Thekla

WolvesInSpaceMarines said:


> I’ll have to look at that. Unfortunately with this molt, he kind of messed with it and won’t leave it alone lol. It’s like his/her pet or something. But I hope that I can get a good molt next time. In four years or so lol


Try to get that moult. You'd be surprised what it's sometimes left even when it appears to be totally torn apart. You just need patience and a steady hand to unfold it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus lugardi sling is still male, and still cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill

Bumba cabocla male.












1.0 B. cabocla



__ arachnidgill
__ May 1, 2020
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
cabocla
freshly molted
juvenile male
male




						3"+ Bumba cabocla juvenile male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

C. darlingi male matured.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria miranda molted. Still female.


----------



## Blacat

My Berry (caribena versicolor, 3" male) molted.... he is now PURPLE!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Chappie

First ever molt of any T in my care - a Lasiodora parahybana sling. Still looks barely a centimetre in size, but currently doing yoga to stretch out. I'm so excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Young Caribena versicolor Euathlus sp "Parda" and P. murinus males all molted.


----------



## draconisj4

In the last week:

0.1 H. pulchripes
0.1 P. irminia
C. paviei, MM
C. versicolor juvie, can't reach the molt
P. lugardi sling #1, too small to tell
0.1 P. cancerides
C. marshalli sling #3, too small to tell


----------



## mjzheng

Two days ago had P.cancerides 1 molt , looking girly. Today had it's sacmate molt  . Won't be getting the molt out of its hidey hole probably any time soon


----------



## Ethan Saubier

Green bottle blue juvenile molted last night


----------



## Ynnoslol

My Caribena versicolor sling just molted an hour ago.


----------



## Royalty

My OBT FINALLY MOLTED. After a few days it is going to be time to REHOUSE! The size up will allow for some more nice decor


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma auratum male


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Blair (named after the character in The Thing), my C. huahini sling molted this morning, gaining quite a bit of size. Instantly flipped itself over and started devouring the molt, then carrying it around before dropping it.


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Current photo. Juvenile A. chalcodes


----------



## Metallattorney

My b. emilia molted today.  I think it may have injured a pedipalp, it seems to be dragging it.  Hopefully it will be okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 50centipede

Pamphobeteus sp. It was rather dormant during winter. Now that the weather is warm it has finally molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gabrielgartner

H. albipes & A. mooreae, both slings. Also, P. irminia juvenile.


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

My younger B. hamorii sling moulted yesterday or the day before. Now he's out and about for a while, as opposed to hiding.


----------



## z32upgrader

C. versicolor male.


----------



## ArachniMarc

My 3/4" P. vittata finally molted after what seems like 2 months of fasting.


----------



## z32upgrader

Female and male B. emilia


----------



## arachnidgill

Found 3 out of 5 T. albopilosus Nicaragua slings had molted when I got home from work this morning!


----------



## mjzheng

A.geniculata sling/juvie. Sexed as male , a little bummed but I love that little guy. Quite a personality


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female P. regalis surprised me with a molt.


----------



## EpicEpic

My T. epicuraneum sling molted for the first time in my care over night!

It is now about 1" and finally has noticeable hair on its rump!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EtienneN

My P muticus moulted a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Xochitl, my tiny B. auratum sling, molted today. It doesn't look like it's gained much size, but slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Vagans about two weeks ago, chalcodes over the weekend, juvenile fireleg yesterday, little chaco and juvenile curly today


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female T. plumipes and adult female B. auratum molted and just because I'm excited and proud, my P. irminia dropped a sac tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

"Ichabod" , my T. violaceus just molted and gained some significant size. I suspect that I have a male, and I'm excited to examine the molt to find out for certain!

Update: Examined the molt, and confirmed that Ichabod is a boy. A little bummed, but the males of this species are still very beautiful. I just wish they lived longer.


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagpus paganus adult female molted.


----------



## Ynnoslol

My P. tigrinawesseli sling molted today, grew quite a bit


----------



## ErikElvis

My g pulchripes molted overnight. Got a little bigger


----------



## z32upgrader

Chaetopelma olivaceum small female molted.


----------



## TwiztedNinja

Juvenile E. murinus

Didnt know it was in premolt since it ate about a week ago, and it spends its time underground. Picked up the keeper, it moved forward, and revealed the old skin. Pleasant surprise

I think it was in the process of moving the molt to the outside, when I unintentionally interrupted. lol


----------



## z32upgrader

B. albiceps and Aphonopelma iodous sling. Both kinda look male.


----------



## Curlyblond42

I Just got 2 phormictopus sp. Salinas yesterday, and one just molted this morning and its looking like a girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ynnoslol

Hapalopus formosus sling molted last night and Tliltocatl albopilosum sling molted this morning


----------



## Dorifto

Today my beloved pulchra changed his clothes . I noticed while molting how the old exoskeleton became brownish, like if it was oxidizing.

View attachment QUIK_20200519_051629.mp4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

I knew something was up when this girl refused a cricket.

_Theraphosa blondi_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Last night my A. seemanni surprised me with a molt, despite showing no physical signs of pre-molt. (No dark, bald abdomen or anything)
Scared the crap out of me, I actually thought it had died. Then I noticed all the extra legs.


----------



## Royalty

My new p. spec. lowland is molting!!!!!  This is the first VISIBLE molt I have been able to witness since most of my slings have done it either in burrows or when I had not been around to see it. Bit nervous about the angle


----------



## Metallattorney

My GBB molted Friday, but has not yet come out of his web tunnel.  I can see the exuviae, but I do not want to open his tunnel to get to it since it is still webbed over.

I am also pretty sure my _a. ezendami_ molted last week since it was out yesterday, the first time I had seen it since I bought it over a week before.


----------



## Ynnoslol

One of my Orphnaecus sp negros and tliltocatl verdezi molted last night


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Crawlspace, my juvie female P. cambridgei is in the process of molting right now. I'm excited! She gains significant size with each molt and I'm always in awe of how gorgeous she looks afterwards.


----------



## basin79

Little T.blondi lass has finally moulted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinopelma sazimai female and Aphonopelma marxi sling molted.


----------



## moricollins

I think I shed some skin today, does that count?
I'm sure some of my Isopods molted today but I don't know what ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati sling , Phormingochilus sp rufus, Poecilotheria striata and recent momma, Tapinauchenius cupreus all molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

A. Geniculata molted over night, looking super leggy and super stripey!
Love that guy


----------



## Metallattorney

My _g. pulchra_ emerged from molt-based quarantine after three weeks today.


----------



## ic32k

Today, after several months finnaly molted my Pterinochilus Murinus raised from tiny tiny sling "Ello" ("He") and it is also her (note the gender "her") second birthday.

I'm so happy because I think is now a confirmed female, so today is a BIG day: molten day, birthday, sex-change day and rename day so with the powers I have officially I rename this creature from "Ello" yo "Ella" (Ellalaraña)

I'm happy


----------



## BennyBTamachi

Thrixopelma cyaneolum and Davus pentolaris both molted this week, such beauties!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Harpactira pulchripes sling last night, Phormictopus auratus sling too. Both are female


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile male _Bumba cabocla_ molted three days ago.  He is due for a cage upgrade.












Freshly Molted (♂ Bumba horrida 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 31, 2020
__ 1
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
callow
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
juvenile male
male
paraphysa horrida
pele
post-molt




						He molted three days ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Colorado Ts

This has been a very busy week for moults.




My Phormictopus #5, #6, & #7 moulted this week.




My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens #4, moulted and my Lasiodora parahybana #1 motled very early in the week.

And at the end of the week, my A.geniculata #1 and my D.diamantinensis #1 moulted.

So good week...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kwikvette

Forgot to post my L. Parahybana molt; unfortunately the abdomen was destroyed




Around the same time, my M. Balfouri and P. Murinus also molted but I can't dig out the molt for the first one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marika

My E. campestratus molted last night.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female D. diamantinensis molted last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

My little P. Cambridgei did! I haven't seen him yet, but I found a leg from his molt near his hide entrance. He's been hiding for 3 weeks and I was getting anxious. I'm an inexperienced owner and he is just a tiny sling, so it's all very exciting and a bit stressful for me.


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

Coming home from work, I was delighted to find my Brachypelma hamorii in the process of molting! She had been in premolt for a couple of months. And, confirmed female! 


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cyriocosmus

My very small P. sazimai is in the middle of a molt right now. It decided to molt on its side (why though!), but its legs are almost completely out already and it has only taken an hour so far. So looks really good. I hope that the rest will start molting already as well!
Edit: It made it and it looks so good now!


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" molted.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

N. coloratovillosus emerged from its dirt curtains today with fresh new stripy legs!
(I can only see the legs right now but they look a whole lot bigger too.)


----------



## sdsnybny

Adult female Thrixopelma sp Black

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PanzoN88

Phormictopus atrichromatus 

Phrixotrichus scrofa (can't remember the new name)

I think my P. muticus may have molted, but hard to tell for obvious pet hole reasons.


----------



## ErikElvis

My teeny tiny LP is in process. Hope he grows a good bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Holdback 0.1 Neoholothele incei gold molted.


----------



## Royalty

ErikElvis said:


> My teeny tiny LP is in process. Hope he grows a good bit.


Mine did not so long ago. It pretty much grew about 50% bigger. 

My Pinktoe Molted today! Was refusing food for weeks xD


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Only 2 today. 
An immature male _Pamphobeteus fortis_





And an adult female _Acanthoscurria juruenicola







_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Male Nhandu tripepii matured 5 days ago he is an easy 7"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## olll

WOW 11M viewers! 11k replies! World record.


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my three new _Idiothele mira_ slings (from @Jasbury) molted last week, which explains why it hadn't shown any interest in food.  (It is eagerly feeding now.)












Level Up (Idiothele mira 0.6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 8, 2020
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
exuviae
idiothele
idiothele mira
mira
molt
sling




						My sling molted last week.  That explains why it wasn't interested in food.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Royalty

Ungoliant said:


> One of my three new _Idiothele mira_ slings (from @Jasbury) molted last week, which explains why it hadn't shown any interest in food.  (It is eagerly feeding now.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level Up (Idiothele mira 0.6")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Jun 8, 2020
> __
> blue foot baboon tarantula
> exuviae
> idiothele
> idiothele mira
> mira
> molt
> sling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sling molted last week.  That explains why it wasn't interested in food.


Aw, it is so adorable! I bought mine as a confirmed female so did not really get to see her baby stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magicis3

My Tiltocilt vagans molt today or yesterday but since its no a pet hole in I can bearly tell when it did or how it looks like now


----------



## ErikElvis

Royalty said:


> Mine did not so long ago. It pretty much grew about 50% bigger.
> 
> My Pinktoe Molted today! Was refusing food for weeks xD


Not a huge jump in size. But he’s steady chilling out. Doesn’t hide or burrow.


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Bumba cabocla molted.


----------



## Royalty

And...now my p.cambridgei turns out to have molted. It was too small for the enclosure I had for it when I got it so I finished making up the new one today....carefully moved the leaf it was hiding behind only to see it molted. I guess I at least do not have to worry about it eating or not for now XD


----------



## PanzoN88

My T. albopilosus (Honduran) molted. My first tarantula has grown so fast.....sniffle.......(partial sarcasm)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Have a few today. 
First the slow growers.

_Holothele sp.



Proshapalopus multicuspidatus




Vitalius wacketi_
#1


#2
	

		
			
		

		
	






And the fast ones.
_Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Grammostola sp. _"Entre Rios" (Hobby _G. iheringi_)



Just went to check them all and noticed another one that molted. 
I didn't know these guys could grow that fast.
Immature male _Sericopelma generala



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant

Royalty said:


> Aw, it is so adorable! I bought mine as a confirmed female so did not really get to see her baby stage.


The one I had before was a juvenile when I got him, so this is my first time raising them as slings.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus is molting right now. Very excited to see the growth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

ConstantSorrow said:


> Lasiodorides polycuspulatus is molting right now. Very excited to see the growth!


Mines are kinda slow growers, I dont know if its something with them, or if it is about the whole individuals of this species.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Mines are kinda slow growers, I dont know if its something with them, or if it is about the whole individuals of this species.


Good to know.....keep my expectations in check.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Old girl molted today.

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ErinM31

Wow, three of my adult (or in the case if the male, penultimate) tarantulas molted last night: _A. chalcodes_ female, _B. hamorii_ male (now mature) and _T. albopilosum_ female

I will take photos soon — the freshly molted _B. hamorii _MM is really stunning! 

In addition, my female _P. fasciata _recently molted and is now over 6” DLS even without fully extending her legs! I’m going to be looking for a date for this beauty! 

Now I’m just waiting on my _B. hamorii _AF — more anxiously now since her date will be ready soon!


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Last night was Phormictopus sp. south hispaniola's turn to molt. Found it grooming itself calmly this morning, didn't even flinch when I removed the old molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Encyocratella olivacea sling molted.


----------



## Liam52

A. Avicularia M6

can anyone confirm that this is definitely the mature molt? This will be my first MM and I just want to be sure


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Liam52 said:


> A. Avicularia M6
> 
> can anyone confirm that this is definitely the mature molt? This will be my first MM and I just want to be sure


Yes, he's matured.

Few immatures males molted today
_Lasiodora striatipes





Theraphosa blondi



_

Of course, this one grew nothing, lol
_Grammostola rosea



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stormsinger

I just woke up to see that my T. Vagans has molted! He is still on his back so I cant move his enclosure to get a picture. He is finally big enough to sex the molt but his ventral is so obviously male prior to molting, I already know he is a dude.


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp. “Hati Hati” molted.


----------



## EpicEpic

NOT Today, but on the 9th....2 of 9 of my spiders molted on the same day. (22% )

Here's the kicker...both ate the night before...

A. geniculata + T. albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

At least one of my 3 P. cambridgei juvies molted today, possibly two (the other one definitely molted, just not positive when). But the size the one put on today is INSANE. I knew they were fast growers, but I was not expecting to have to consider a rehouse after one molt in my care! This one is now noticeably larger than the other two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## lostbrane

My P. ornata just molted. First molt she’s had in my care. Fairly stoked it was successful. Also my C. sp hati hati molted and it’s already looking like a MM...even though it seems a tad small for that.


----------



## Thekla

_Fearless_, my Y. diversipes female, moulted yesterday after spending the last month in that web tube she conveniently constructed right above the front door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chebe6886

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Few immatures males molted today
> _Lasiodora striatipes
> View attachment 348604
> 
> View attachment 348605
> 
> 
> Theraphosa blondi
> View attachment 348609
> 
> View attachment 348608
> _
> 
> Of course, this one grew nothing, lol
> _Grammostola rosea
> View attachment 348607
> 
> View attachment 348606
> _


Never realized T. blondi had red hairs like that when freshly molted. Pretty cool looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogyrus darlingi female, Caribena laeta and Orphnaecus sp “blue” all recently molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma emilia sling molted this morning, and appears to be male. My juv. male G. pulchra did the same yesterday, but unlike the little guy below, he stayed in his hide during and after the procedure, so no picture was taken yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Thekla

corydalis said:


> Brachypelma emilia sling molted this morning, and appears to be male. My juv. male G. pulchra did the same yesterday, but unlike the little guy below, he stayed in his hide during and after the procedure, so no picture was taken yet.
> 
> View attachment 349121


Although I wouldn't call it a sling it's beautiful!!! 

My B. emilia sling moulted as well on Monday.  And quite unexpected at that. Its last moult cycle was 262 days, this one only 66 days... 
And when I got the moult out to give it another try at sexing, I had to accept the fact (s)he totally destroyed the important parts. 
And now it's hiding as if it knows it did something wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis

Thekla said:


> Although I wouldn't call it a sling it's beautiful!!!


I agree, I was about to label him as juvie, but the fact he is still on the smaller side (3,5 cm body lenght) confused me a bit.



Thekla said:


> My B. emilia sling moulted as well on Monday.  And quite unexpected at that. Its last moult cycle was 262 days, this one only 66 days...


I had similar experience with my pulchra, 163 days passed between his two previous molt, and now it was only 79.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty

Brachypelma emilia and Avicularia sp.Kwitara river both moulted. Looks like my Grammostola pulchra is getting ready to moult soon too. Just need my M balfouri to hurry up now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria metallica sling


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Good news is, a few molted alright today. Bad news is, I slashed all the exuviae trying to sex them. Lol.

_Brachypelma smithi




Tapinauchenius violaceus





Plesiopelma longisternale





Grammostola actaeon





Grammostola sp. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




_

_Ceratogyrus darlingi



Cyriocosmus elegans





Chilobrachys sp. _"Electric Blue"
_





Xenesthis sp. _"Blue"
_





_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Dolichothele rufoniger



Chilobrachys sp. _"Kaeng Krachan"





_Monocentropus balfouri



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gabrielgartner

My 0.5in Aphonopelma mooreae molted. This was only 46 days from its last molt which seems fast. It ate for about two weeks post molt before sealing itself off for a month until this molt. Hasn't stretched out yet but doesn't seem appreciably bigger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Recently I've had a few moult.  Adult female _Ceratogyrus meridionalis_, subadult male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, juvenile male _Caribena versicolor_, male spiderling _Eupalaestrus campestratus_, juvenile male _Monocentropus balfouri_.  

Unfortunately my Ornithoctoninae sp. Hati Hati got stuck very early on in an attempt and passed.


----------



## z32upgrader

Chilobrachys fimbriatus male and Poecilotheria regalis female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango

My sub adult Thrixopelma Lagunas moulted today

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lukitari

My Pamphoboetus sp machala sling molted yesterday. Elmeri is the first T I've had molt so it was special and of course s/he had to make it weird. Elmeri molted on her side so that her legs were attached to the water bottle cap. It happened super fast too. I left to go to the store and 30mins later Elmeri was done.

S/he's absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

My female A chalcodes finally molted yesterday afternoon after being in premolt for a number of months. Her last molt was July of 2019.

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dangerforceidle

In addition to the other recent moults, my _Idiothele mira_ moulted fairly recently (April 1), but only recently kicked the exuvia out of the burrow.

Turns out she's a juvenile female!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minty

Grammostola pulchra, moulting as I type this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Tliltocatle sabulosus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kwikvette

P Murinus molted again but this got me thinking; in the 4 1/2 months I've owned it at under 3/4" legspan, it has molted 4 times and is well over 2 1/2" legspan.

1 molt per month isn't excessive even as a sling?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma smithi sling is male. :/


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Had some slings molted today, couldnt sexed them, though. :/

_Grammostola sp. _"Hobby _G. grossa_"





_Vitalius sorocabae





Nhandu carapoensis





Nhandu cerradensis





Acanthoscurria geniculata



_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## moricollins

Does shedding my hair count? I lost some more today...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Haplocosmia himalayana male molted.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

T. albopilosus sling #3 (Bob Ross) molted sneakily overnight.


----------



## basin79

New frock for this lass.

Pamphobeteus sp Costa

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 0311usmc

My Phormingochilus rufus sling molted today. This is by FAR the tiniest tarantula I have ever owned. I can't wait for it to grow up and start showing adult coloring.


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma pruriens


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling (from cold blood) molted for the third time in my care.  It didn't put on much size, but it is very cute.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Brachypelma klaasi moulted yesterday


----------



## mjzheng

Female T.albopilosus molted last night . Got to watch her build an extravagant molt mat all day yesterday which was super cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

A. chalcodes sling (finally).


----------



## mjzheng

My N.chromatus also molted tonight ! I knew she was due soon but didn't expect today . Can't wait to see her - she's underground


----------



## Tigger

Apparently short bus here felt the need to spend the last two weeks coating every square millimeter of the substrate in a web matt.




What is interesting is that we have had a pretty cold start to summer but had a big jump in temperature and humidity the last two days. This is one of two A. Avicularia that molted in the last 24 hours along with an A. sp. Kwitara, two B. Emilia and a T. Albopilosus (all slings).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango

My Benjamin button sorry Cotztetlana so Guanajuato sling moulted this morning


----------



## Marika

I noticed that my A. bicoloratum sling has molted, not today but recently.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Brachypelma auratum




Vitalius wacketi



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Lasiodora parahybana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaroKoenig

(Edit: Sheesh... seems like I have the video on private. Will fix later,when I'm home.)
*(Edit #2: Fixed.)*

Not today, actually. Took me a few days to come round and edit the video a bit. Desert Locust (_Schistocerca gregaria_) - shown at 8x speed. The whole process took around 13 minutes:






Please excuse the somewhat shaky video. When I noticed the imminent molt, all I had was my phone and my own hands to focus on it for a quarter of an hour.

As you can see about halfway through the video, not all was well. One of the lower legs broke off. Observation: For good molts, they need steep twigs or somthing similar. The twig she was molting on is inclined about 45°, and she had difficulty reaching and grabbing onto it after the molt. I nudged her just a bit, so she could grab on.
She was not much impaired by the missing lower leg. She lived happily ever after... for about a week. She is now an empty shell, sucked dry by one of my assassin bugs.

I find they are the coolest feeders. They don't stink, they don't dig, they don't munch on your tarantula, they don't play dead. And they are fun to watch. Almost pets .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

No idea when as she's hidden inside her underground burrows 99.9% of the time as you can imagine.

Selenocosmia arndsti

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kingshockey

Lp sling finally hit around 1)4 inch molted last night or early this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Today we have a few uncommon ones. 

_Acanthoscurria geniculata




Catanduba simoni





Dolichothele mottai





Grammostola sp. _"Entre Rios" (Hobby _G. iheringi_)
_





Linothele megatheloides



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

A. chalcodes molted overnight!
I'm gonna try and sex the molt when I get home later today.


----------



## basin79

2 days on the bounce. My favourite tarantula. 

Brachypelma hamorii

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3

Came back from a 3 day beach trip, there must have been a molting party going on.

2 C. Elegans molts
1 H. Davidbowie molt
2 Ghost mantids molts


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

Female C. huahini (Asian Fawn):

Before: 



After:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Today were...
a sling _Acanthoscurria paulensis



_

and a juvie _Dolichothele mineirum



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika

A. eutylenum molted last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu tripepii juvenile male.


----------



## karkka

My versicolor has molted when I got home from work. Still hiding in the web, cant get a picture yet. Around 1 inch and has not eaten for 25 days.

I think my 1,5 inch Hamorii is going to molt soon too, not eaten for 39 day now.


----------



## Cemykay

My thrixopelma cyaneolum sling molted today .

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female A. seemanni and juvie female OBT

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Transrights

T. Stirmi decided to molt for the second time in 4 months. Time for an enclosure upgrade.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Transrights said:


> T. Stirmi decided to molt for the second time in 4 months. Time for an enclosure upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 351023
> 
> 
> And look who got her wings
> 
> View attachment 351024


Idolomantis diabolica are just unreal mantids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gabrielgartner

Hapolotremus albipes....still a tiny tyke, so no photos. Maybe 0.5 inch....got him at 1/8th inch.


----------



## z32upgrader

Young female B. emilia, Adult female P. cancerides and juvenile female M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## arachnidgill

Two from yesterday. 

Psalmopoeus cambridgei subadult female



Acanthoscurria theraphosoides juvenile male

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cemykay

My dolichothele diamentinensis molted yesterday, hope it's a female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Just a few today, glad they are all ok.

_Nhandu carapoensis





Lasiodora subcanens





Homoeomma villosum





Cyriocosmus ritae





Cardiopelma mascatum



_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## gabrielgartner

P. metallica juvenile. Molt looks OK but missing a small part of a rear leg. Likely the result of a recent injury...  will have to wait for it to grow back. This animal is growing very fast...the last three molts have averaged about 38 days apart....


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola iheringi_
(Hobby_ G. grossa_)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Younger female Pterinochilus lugardi molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Grammostola iheringi_
> (Hobby_ G. grossa_)
> View attachment 351499
> 
> View attachment 351500


Hi 
Are not Grammostola inheringi(Entre Rios Tarantula) supposed to have cherry red abdomen?
Regards Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Konstantin Konstantinov said:


> Hi
> Are not Grammostola inheringi(Entre Rios Tarantula) supposed to have cherry red abdomen?
> Regards Konstantin



In pet trade, yes. Thats right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magicis3

My Nhandu Chromatus has molted today. It gained a really noticable size. But not too big.


----------



## Marika

G. pulchra.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling is still female and my adult female C. fimbriatus molted out of a pairing.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

N. coloratovillosus molted last night. Such pretty little stripy legs!


----------



## z32upgrader

About 80 Psalmopoeus irminia babies molted to 2i today.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## fatalgecko

2nd molt since I got this Tliltocatl albopilosum sling


----------



## vicareux

fatalgecko said:


> 2nd molt since I got this Tliltocatl albopilosum sling


Thats a pretty one!
I got a Albopilosum freshly molted here aswell  
Now a 4 incher Male

T. Albopilosum fresh by Sinisa Niksic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErikElvis

G Pulchripes molted a couple days ago. Not a appreciable gain in size.


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile _Grammostola actaeon_ molted last night.












Freshly Molted Grammostola actaeon (>2")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 10, 2020
__
actaeon
brazilian redrump tarantula
brazilian wooly black tarantula
callow
exuviae
grammostola
grammostola actaeon
juvenile
molt

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## lostbrane

G. actaeon has successfully molted. Still upside down for the moment but a welcome suprise indeed.



Ha, just saw Ungoliants post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp. “Blue”. One my two females. Perhaps I should label them blue thing one and thing two.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Ybyrapora diversipes



Lasiodora subcanens





Euathlus truculentus





_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma albiceps juvenile female.


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

After more than a month of absence, my P. Cambridgei shown himself and throw out a molt from his hide. Got him in April as L1 (I think it's the same as i2), it was his second molt in my care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RadicalSquire7

C versicolor sling molted today


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile Eupalaestrus weijenberghi moulted today


----------



## fatalgecko

*ORPHNAECUS SP. 'QUEZON BLUE'
Came home to it’s fresh new suit!

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fatalgecko

vicareux said:


> Thats a pretty one!
> I got a Albopilosum freshly molted here aswell
> Now a 4 incher Male
> 
> T. Albopilosum fresh by Sinisa Niksic, on Flickr


Looks great!


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Psalmopoeus cambridgei molted.


----------



## Table

My Tliltocatl albopilosus sling molted last night <3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Few ones today, thought male _A. juruenicola_ would mature by now, not happened. 

_Eupalaestrus sp.





Homoeomma cf. villosum





Davus pentaloris





Psalmopoeus pulcher





Acanthoscurria juruenicola



_

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CommanderBacon

One of my Neischnocolus sp Panama molted and is finally starting to get some adult color. I love to finally see those yellow bands!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## cassieclover

Well it wasn't actually today, but yesterday that my Avicularia avicularia, Rosie, molted. DLS is now 4 and 1/2 inches. I'm obsessed with her new, bold, and vivid colors!♡ ^.^

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu chromatus female


----------



## Cas S

sometime last night one of my GBBs molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My GBB FINALLY moulted!!!! 
I haven’t entirely seen her in over a month but I just figured that’s her because she’s an odd bird. I was getting worried though so I checked on her today by shining a light into her web tunnel and was greeted with a new orange butt and some new blue legs! I can’t wait to get an actual photo of her when she creeps out of her tunnel.


----------



## arachnidgill

Brachypelma klaasi female molted after 356 days, should be just over 4" now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile male _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from @cold blood) is molting right now.

Update: he is _huge_.  He grew at least an inch, which represents a 25% increase in DLS.  I guess it's time for a cage upgrade.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cyriocosmus

One of my 2i Cyriocosmus aueri molted and is probably half the size of my pinky fingernail now.


----------



## Chappie

My first T, Brachypelma boehmei, finally molted after 109 days buried in his home without food. Dragged his molt outside and went right back to being a pet hole before I could even admire his beauty


----------



## z32upgrader

P. irminia male molted.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

It has finally molted.

_Cyrtopholis cursor





_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cyriocosmus

Not today, but I found out today. My Cyriocosmus sellatus molted, but sadly shredded the mold to tiny pieces and scattered them everywhere..


----------



## johnny quango

Today a surprise moult from my Cyclosternum schmardae


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Woke up to find my Phormictopus sp. south hispaniola molting.
Last one was just 39 days ago, it's amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## KenNet

My beautiful female Nhandu coloratovillosus molted today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis sling molted

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Immature male, _Brachypelma smithi_ (formerly _B. annitha_)





_Poecilotheria miranda_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## arachnidgill

Bumba cabocla adult female molted.


----------



## KenNet

Ongoing Poecilotheria regalis molt.

My female Poecilotheria regalis molting today.

This is my first pookie, bought as a 3cm sling, two years and one week ago. On the day! 

She is also one of my first tarantulas and one big (now literally) reasons for my interest in this hobby. She has a lot of sentimental value to me.

I estimated her size to be 15-16cm before this molt (I will measure the exuvia, let me know if you want to see a picture of that) so now she will really be a Regina.

She has just turned around and are currently cleaning her pedipalps. Everything seems to have went well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Pterinopelma sazimai



_

As most of you may know, _Monocentropus balfouri_ have 3 nymph stages, before they get to slings.

And this one just molted into the third stage.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RoachCoach

Wow, damn dude, you are always down to impress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Poecilotheria metallica is molting now.


----------



## coolnweird

Woke up to my M. robustum having molted during the night! Very exciting, finally getting out of the sling stage. It's a total pet hole, but it built me a very convenient window, so I guess I can't complain.

Mine has put on massive size with each molt, practically doubling. I think I might go a bit big with the next enclosure, I don't like rehousing too frequently.


----------



## Thekla

My 1.0 A. purpurea moulted today. Can't see much except some really purple-y legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## docwade87

G. Iheringi molted a couple days ago. Hardening up and looking large!


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

My Nicaraguan albopilosum now mature male. Next up is my porteri female.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Finished molting great a few hours ago.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Tapinauchenius violaceus



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thekla

Thekla said:


> My 1.0 A. purpurea moulted today. Can't see much except some really purple-y legs.


Had a quick peek when I got home last night...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ErikElvis

My Hamorii that’s been holed up for 6 or more weeks molted. Didn’t seem to grow much. My teeny sazimai Also molted. But on a decent amount of size. Still no molt from my LP I’ve had for months. Should be about due.


----------



## Craig73

My Avic Kwitara sling has finally decided to molt.  Upside down from the top of the enclosure about .25” above his web.  That’s a first for me seeing that.  Doing it pretty quickly too.  Looks like he knows the routine, he’s almost out as I type this and now almost touching the web under him.  Too goofy.


----------



## z32upgrader

Y. diversipes sling and juvenile female.


----------



## Ellenantula

G pulchripes.  Received as a teeny tiny sling back in 2014 when a condiment cup was way too big!  Huge T now!  All busy doing yoga right now. 
I believe this is my first moult in like 2+ years. Dunno, but has been a very long time.  This one finally refused food a couple weeks back and I was delighted to peek in at a flipped T this morning.  Took all day to moult.


----------



## Baby T

Successful bumba cabocla moult this morning. First one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## draconisj4

In the last few days:

C. marshalli sling #2
P. gigas sling, suspect male
T. violaceous sling
1.0 N. chromatus
0.1 GBB
0.1 P. murinus
0.1 E. uatuman
0.1 E. murinus


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola vachoni



_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Eupalaestrus campestratus





Ceratogyrus darlingi





Poecilotheria ornata







Poecilotheria subfusca





_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

And a few uncommon ones molted too. 

_Proshapalopus multicuspidatus





Avicularia taunayi



_
...and recovered two legs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## corydalis

corydalis said:


> Brachypelma emilia sling molted this morning, and appears to be male.
> 
> View attachment 349121


Molted again, this time in his burrow.


----------



## z32upgrader

2 of my five new D. pentaloris slings molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

3i baby _Cyriocosmus ritae_ molted. Look at this tiny molt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adrinium

The very first molt in my collection finally happened today   my super duper tiny LP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Monocentropus balfouri







_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female E. cyanognathus, male P. lugardi sling and G. porteri juvenile female molted.


----------



## Ungoliant

Today I noticed molts in the enclosures of my two juvenile _Avicularia avicularia_ (from @cold blood).  I don't think they're super fresh, but they can't be that old, or I would've noticed them earlier.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## FrDoc

0.1 P. ornata; little girl is now 7 inches (18 cm).

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

FrDoc said:


> 0.1 P. ornata; little girl is now 7 inches (18 cm).
> 
> View attachment 354467


“Little”!?!?


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

My Chilobrachys andersoni “Black Morph” was already my biggest OW T, and definitely the most intimidating T in my collection. And, you guessed it, she molted....




I still love her....

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## FrDoc

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> “Little”!?!?


She’s just a tad over two years old.  I’m hoping to get another inch or two before she’s “finished”.


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts

FrDoc said:


> She’s just a tad over two years old.  I’m hoping to get another inch or two before she’s “finished”.


Ah, gotcha. She’s still a big girl in my eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Chilobrachys sp. Vietnam Blue, juvenile female molted in her burrow.


----------



## Craig73

A. Kwitara hitting the 2” milestone. Molted last week, but first time out and about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

My T. schroederi moulted today... finally! Last two moult cycles were about 2 months, now it took it over 10 months to finally reach amazing 1 1/2".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FrDoc

Thekla said:


> My T. schroederi moulted today... finally! Last two moult cycles were about 2 months, now it took it over 10 months to finally reach amazing 1 1/2".


You better tame that beast before it’s too late.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mack1855

H.inceni freebe…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Not actually a molt, but it just hatched from the egg. Lol. 

_Avicularia rufa

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Bumba horrida_, formerly _B. cabocla





Grammostola actaeon



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria miranda juvenile female.


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

My big LP molted for the first time in my care, growing a size bigger! She was a craigslist rescue in late December of 2019; her previous owner kept her in an exo terra nano tall terrarium turned on its side   In any case, she is thriving now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Vitalius lucasae





Vitalius wacketi





Tliltocatl epicureanus




Heterothele gabonensis





Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Yesterday, I noticed a single detached leg in the water dish of my _Omothymus schioedtei_ (from @cold blood).  The rest of the molt was lodged in the top of its burrow.  (I guess it just kept dragging the "molt" by the leg after the leg broke off.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## coolnweird

My T. vagans sling molted a few days ago, but the real star is my Pamphobeteus sp. tigris, who molted this morning. Little champ went from sling colors and 1.5" to 2.5" and no more Christmas tree butt! He's also developed a beautiful coral starburst on the carapace, can't wait until he comes out of his burrow and I can get pics.


----------



## jrh3

2 C. Elegans, 1 T. Albopilosus, 1 N. Incei, and a female ghost Mantis.

Everyone wants to molt today I guess.

My Avic is building a web Tube now so maybe soon on it.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

They are now into larvae stage. 

_Avicularia rufa


_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ConstantSorrow

B. hamorii is mid-molt right now, hoping to see it finish before I leave for work.


----------



## johnny quango

My young juvenile female E pachypus moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zeeman

My 3/4" GBB received last Tuesday molted today. I saw it in its home with curled up legs and saw the old exo on the side of the webbing inside. Its since stretched out a bit more and the legs look longer. Not sure on the body size, but explains why it didn't take the mealworm on its first feeding yesterday. Will wait a couple days then offer food. 

Pretty cool. I think my B auratum might be in molt too as its disappeared from visibility, and hopefully will know in a couple days.

Exciting stuff!


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

There is a menstrual synchrony hypothesis and I'm starting to form my molting synchrony hypothesis. Two weeks ago I had C. elegans and P. cambridgei molting on the same day. Today N. chromatus and N. incei made a synchronized molt. And it's not like a have a huge collection and molts every day. I had no molts between those synchronized two.


----------



## z32upgrader

T. verdezi male molted.  He's 1.75" now and cute as a button.
2 of my 34 H. pulchripes slings molted to 3i.


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

My lovely lady Ebsie, (a _Phrynus whitei_) moulted a few days ago. Gil says she's a woman now! Guess we'd better have The Talk.


----------



## itsjakob

x2 M. robustum
x2 T sp. Cuzco
x1 H. Chrysogaster 

Fingers crossed in hopes none are male!


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

My big T albo girl molted this morning! Her last molt was December 7 of 2019. 




​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Got it as _Cyrtopholis cursor_, but I think it is _Aphonopelma seemanni_. Dont know. Lol.





_Chilobrachys dyscolus





Cyriocosmus aueri



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

One of my T. albos (Bob  Ross) molted overnight. Sneaky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coolnweird

Juvenile GBB molted overnight, legs are looking super blue!


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast

My b.hamorii molted for the second time this year, late may, and again today


----------



## Ic4ru577

I just experienced my first molt. I got into Ts for a week, bought a juve klaasi and gbb and a 1.5” b emilia sling. Got the emilia for 4 days and havent eaten anything. At first I thought it was scare of the baby dubia. Yeaterday i crushed and drop tiny mealworm next to the burrow. When I woke up this morning, I found the molt blocking the burrow and panicked for a bit thinking my emilia had bitten the dust. I guess I popped my molt cherry last night. Somehow it dragged the mealworm into the burrow. I am planning to leave the worm there for couple of days before digging them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

B.smithi (aka baby T) molted last night. Came home from a drinking sesh to just catch it at the final moments. Proud mother


----------



## Rigor Mortis

The B. emilia I bought on Tuesday moulted. Little bugger decided to be male.


----------



## z32upgrader

O. philippinus female molted


----------



## johnny quango

My sub adult female P cam moulted today


----------



## z32upgrader

Euathlus manicata adult female and Phormictopus auratus juvenile female.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola sp. _"Entre Rios"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Orphnaecus sp. _"Quezon Blue"





_Sericopelma rubronitens





Grammostola actaeon



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mack1855

P.vittata.Not even going to try a sexing,even with a microscope.I don't care with this species.A good molt is perfect.Already tried to see whats going on,on the left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Poecilotheria miranda



Xenesthis sp._ "Blue"

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Thekla

My H. chilensis male matured last night...  I knew the day would come but now that it's here I'm getting anxious. I want to give him away for breeding but there're so little females here and if I find one I need the breeder to be responsible and cautious because I'd love to get him back afterwards. The thought that I might not see him again breaks my heart. 

Edit:
But isn't he a handsome little fellow?

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

My new addition _Grammostola pulchra_ moulted a couple days ago, looking great in its new suit.  It was purchased as a female, but it seems to be male which is rather disappointing.













There may be a tiny tiny uterus externus there, but the exuvium measures 5 cm in DLS.  I would have thought it would be more developed/visible at this size.  @Vanessa, do you have a photo from when your girl was smaller?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa

dangerforceidle said:


> My new addition _Grammostola pulchra_ moulted a couple days ago, looking great in its new suit.  It was purchased as a female, but it seems to be male which is rather disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a tiny tiny uterus externus there, but the exuvium measures 5 cm in DLS.  I would have thought it would be more developed/visible at this size.  @Vanessa, do you have a photo from when your girl was smaller?


Oh no! Dawn just messaged me this asking me the same thing. Damn. I was waiting for her to give me the size. Mine weren't very visible until about 2.5-3", so a bit bigger than this tyke. Feedback on the message has been male and I am leaning that way myself. How heartbreaking.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Vanessa said:


> Oh no! Dawn just messaged me this asking me the same thing. Damn. I was waiting for her to give me the size. Mine weren't very visible until about 2.5-3", so a bit bigger than this tyke. Feedback on the message has been male and I am leaning that way myself. How heartbreaking.


Shucks, I was hoping I was just missing something.  I'd normally wait for another moult and check again with the bigger size, but who knows when that will be with this species.


----------



## dangerforceidle

My new addition _Psalmopoeus cambridgei _also moulted and kicked its old skin out.  It was purchased unsexed, but was a decent size already and not a tiny spiderling.  This one is also male, unfortunately.


----------



## Irminia

My 1" G. pulchra molted. Hasn't come out of its burrow yet so no pictures but I'm very excited to see how my little brown sling has changed. It was a long 62 days of premolt!


----------



## Buffalo Ts

Freshhhh P. Sp. mascara. Female.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

P. cambridgei male.


----------



## Adrinium

I had two molts this week, my A. geniculata and one of my T. albos (actually my very first T)


----------



## Thekla

My B. emilia must have moulted yesterday or the day before, just 2 months after her last moult. That's just one thing this bloody heatwave is good for, I guess. 
Curiously, that's how I found her moult... carapace still in place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Can join in again. New summer frock for my Brachypelma emilia. 



My Pamphobeteus antinous is also in premoult so shouldn't be too long before I can join in again. 




My adult Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli also moulted but I can't get a pic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tolyaba

T. Seladonia Male or female??
Just Joking.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My largest A. moderatum female and smaller C. darlingi female and smaller female P. muticus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matt Man

my juvie hamorii had a successful molt today. My Boehmi last week and the Albo the week before


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Tmesiphantes sp. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Homoeomma villosum





Brachypelma klaasi




Lasiodorides polycuspulatus





Ephebopus murinus



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arachnidgill

Harpactira pulchripes subadult female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Chaetopelma olivaceum juvie female.


----------



## Matt Man

P Rufilata Molting right now


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Coremiocnemis hoggi




Chilobrachys fimbriatus



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Baby T

N.incei first molt in my care. Prob about 2cm now!


----------



## z32upgrader

A. minatrix


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Dolichothele rufoniger



Lasiodora parahybana





Selenocosmia javanensis



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## AlynnBity

My B. albiceps sling molted today. You finally see the bright color of the carapace. 
Now I have to check if it's really a male.


----------



## corydalis

Grammostola pulchra juvenile male molted recently.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

Female Chilobrachys dyscolus "Blue" (Vietnam blue, Cambodian blue...).
Male Sericopelma sp. Boquete.
Scopelobates sericeus. That took some time...


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp. "blue' female molted. Little 3/4" albiceps sling molted and is confirmed male. Good news for my 2.5" female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ic4ru577

My klaasi molted yesterday. I saw the molt inside her burrow from the back of the enclosure. No way I can fish the molt out and she had been burrowing since rehouse. She was almost 3” before molt. Cant wait to see her in the open


----------



## basin79

Pamphobeteus antinous had a change of clothes late last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny

Avicularia rufa adult female finally molted, The MM is eagerly waiting.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Lasiodora cf. isabellina





_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Poecilotheria smithi



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

P. pulcher boy N. coloratovillosus sling, and my Sericopelma generalum male molted and is still immature somehow.  Molt measured six inches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hiimtye

my A. Chalcodes I guess now juvenile molted, and with this molt came a fresh tiny leg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. gigas female, H. himalayana female. C. versicolor female all molted today.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

She's finally getting her colors.

_Vitalius wacketi



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stormsinger

Considering I only have six tarantulas, its been a crazy week with molts for me so far. My male T. vagans molted on Sunday, and my male G.pulchra juvenile molted on Monday, and today I woke up this morning to find my little G. pulchra sling freshly molted AND I just got home from work to find my third and final (looking female) G. pulchra juvenile putting down her molting mat. She hasn't flipped yet but she should at any time. My two remaining Ts (both G. pulchripes) are both in premolt and my larger one has sealed her burrow off so I should have a fifth molt very soon.


----------



## basin79

Woke to find this lass has a new frock. 

Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sterls

G pulchra/quirogai molted yesterday, little bugger is still underground though so haven't been able to assess how much size she gained.


----------



## arachnidgill

Pamphobeteus fortis sling molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hiimtye

it looks like a cute strawberry pancake with legs


----------



## Python Patrol Exotics

Phormictopus Canerides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. rufilata male


----------



## BassCatPIV

My d diamantinensis sling molted today.


----------



## FrDoc

0.1 B. cabocla

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Recently acquired female incei gold and my other albiceps sling molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaMel

1 day post of my T.Vagans

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johnny quango

My juvenile female Grammostola iheringi moulted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

I just woke up to not one but _two_ unexpected molts: _Grammostola iheringi_ and _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola".













Freshly Molted Grammostola iheringi (♂ 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 30, 2020
__ 2
__
argentinean black tarantula
callow
entre rios tarantula
exuviae
grammostola
grammostola iheringi
iheringi
juvenile
male
molt



















Freshly Molted ♀ Phormictopus sp. "south Hispaniola"



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 30, 2020
__
callow
exuviae
female
juvenile
juvenile female
molt
molting
phormictopus
phormictopus sp. "green femur"
phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola"
sp. "green femur"
sp. "south hispaniola"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ErikElvis

P. Metallica molted sometime in the last few days. Can’t see him to see what he looks like as he’s hidden deep in his cork bark.


----------



## Matt Man

seems like lots of grammastola molts right now. My G. Pulchra just finished


----------



## zeeman

My G pulchra sling molted in the past couple days. Found the molt tonight during check in. Didn't get a full view of her but she looks more hairy than before. Excited to see her though!


----------



## DaveM

I noticed some dandruff on the shoulder of a mature male H. sapiens. Does the skin have to come off all in one piece to count as molting?


----------



## arachnidgill

Pterinochilus chordatus juvenile female.


----------



## Arachnophoric

A. avicularia M6/metallica boy decided to hook out while I was at work last night. Nothing as underrated as a freshly molted Avic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Magicis3

My
2x LP slings 
1x AG sling
1x TA (ex. BA) Sling 
And my PA (Phormictupus) im most excited about the PA cuz it grew a massive about of size


----------



## Baby T

Nandhu Tripepi molted in the last couple of days. First one in my care. Still waiting for my  C.Versicolour to emerge bigger and bluer!


----------



## z32upgrader

Avicularia rufa female, C. cyaneopubescens smallest female and one of my two C. hati hati slings molted. Appears male.


----------



## Sterls

Acanthoscurria geniculata and Ephobopus cyanognathus. Only have a picture of the genic for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House

B auratum male. Hoping for big boy palps next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

O. philippinus. Appears male.


----------



## KenNet

Poecilotheria miranda. Female, now adult.

Sericopelma sp. El Copé.

Caribena versicolor. Lacy to make a confirmed sexing... S(he) is different from the other one I have. So one or the other...

Omothymus schioedtei. My "bad luck spider"... The other one is in premolt.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Usually I also post pics with their exuviae, but today I couldn't take them so, here's what I found molted today. 

_Acanthoscurria paulensis



Bacillochilus xenostridulans



Holothele sp.



Grammostola quirogai



Lasiodora subcanens



Pamphobeteus sp. _"Ecuador"
_



Lasiodora sp.



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



Heteroscodra maculata



Davus pentaloris

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

2 N. incei slings molted on Wednesday. Today while refilling water dishes I looked into my B. hamorii hide and she molted! She was premolt when I got her mid-July, also it looks like she has full adult coloration, she was big but without much color before.


----------



## KenNet

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Usually I also post pics with their exuviae, but today I couldn't take them so, here's what I found molted today.
> 
> _Acanthoscurria paulensis
> View attachment 358844
> 
> 
> Bacillochilus xenostridulans
> View attachment 358845
> 
> 
> Holothele sp.
> View attachment 358846
> 
> 
> Grammostola quirogai
> View attachment 358847
> 
> 
> Lasiodora subcanens
> View attachment 358848
> 
> 
> Pamphobeteus sp. _"Ecuador"
> _
> View attachment 358849
> 
> 
> Lasiodora sp.
> View attachment 358850
> 
> 
> Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> View attachment 358851
> 
> 
> Heteroscodra maculata
> View attachment 358852
> 
> 
> Davus pentaloris
> View attachment 358854
> _


That Holothele sp. looks amazing! Do you have any more information about this species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

Surprise! Bumba Cabocla sling molt. Love that guy... Can't wait till it's big enough for you guys to help me sex it


----------



## z32upgrader

Smallest C. versicolor and Pamphobeteus sp. "flammifera" molted. Both boys.


----------



## johnny quango

My Aphonopelma so Montane matured today and my sub adult female B hamorii moulted today also


----------



## saturnalia

I woke up this morning and my T. vagans Nugget had finished his molt from last night  This is only his second time molting with me I’m so excited for him to grow! I'd take pictures of him but I don't want to disturb him again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

T Verdezi, hopefully we can sex it. Our G Pulchra who molted about a week ago sure did look like I saw Spermithicae on the exuvia


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi sling, still female.


----------



## TarantulaMel

1 day post molt.A.Geniculata.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma pruriens male.


----------



## Table

My little Grammostola actaeon just molted, put on at least half an inch. It's already almost time for a rehouse :/




At this rate one more molt is all ill get in this Lil enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux

Table said:


> My little Grammostola actaeon just melted


This is what happens when you're using heat mats,people!
Jokes aside,that is a pretty one. Congrats!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Brachypelma boehmei



Sericopelma generala



Theraphosa blondi



Tliltocatl vagans

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

One of my Phlogiellus johnreylazoi (Palawan) didn't make it through the molt. She was big enough not to make me worried about "slings don't make it to the other side"... I was sadly wrong. Here in Europe they don't come along to buy very often and... I'm just sad.


----------



## Matt Man

my N Chromatus just molted. Bigger in size and white carapace whiter. _No pix as I don't disturb_


----------



## hiimtye

H. Maculata "Sparkle"

too bad it's buried itself as far into it's fresh burrow as it possibly can so I'm not sure how to retrieve the molt


----------



## z32upgrader

Heterothele villosella I bought from an expo a couple weeks ago molted. Female.   She's about 1.25" now.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

RdTFly said:


> That Holothele sp. looks amazing! Do you have any more information about this species?


I don't. A friend of mine gave it to me, he didn't know too much about them either.


----------



## KenNet

Oh.. I so much wanted a few. Now I even don't have a name for making the boulders turn in my favor. Really a remarkable beautiful spider! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emmarie

My GBB molted After hiding away and not eating for a week. Got me feeling like a proud mama. I’m thinking female

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

And now they started. 

_Nhandu coloratovillosus

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Tiny C. elegans sling molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NorseDad

My C. versicolor sling had its second molt in my care this morning.  One of my favorite T's in my collection since it has enthusiastically been grabbing meal worm bits off my tongs since 1/4".


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile female _Psalmopoeus irminia_ molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

C. leetzi #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Homoeomma villosum





Lasiodorides polycuspulatus





Eupalaestrus sp.



Avicularia taunayi



Cyriocosmus ritae

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

My P. Metallica sling finally molted; made my day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Nhandu carapoensis 2" female.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

4 molts over the last two days;

B. albiceps sling and A. chalcodes sling; don't wanna jump the gun since they're still both quite small, but I do believe I see forming uterus externus/spermathecae on both!
Female M. balfouri finally deciding to put on some more size.
And P. sp. rufus, who quite annoyingly tore up the molt... again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Yesterday I had a sling molt, and today my gbb sling molted (pic below).  Looks like I’ll also have an Avic Kwitara molt soon as well.  Super stoked to see what they look like after they harden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormictopus cancerides 2" male


----------



## DomGom TheFather

avic avic. Suspected male.
It's a girl!


@christinas ! ,
Your boy pulled a fast one on us.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Two females and two males molted today. 

Females
_Chylobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan"



_Lasiodora cf. klugi

_

Males
_Theraphosa blondi



Nhandu tripepii

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

My P. Victori molted today.  Looks like we’ve hit the big .5” milestone. No pics, it wasn’t feeling camera ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Baby T

C.versi juvie molted either yesterday or day before. Has the molt all tightly wrapped up in its web funnel so no chance of retrieving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Macho Mandal Randy Sandal, the one Avicularia avicularia baby that I bred myself and kept, molted today and hit 3i. I am absurdly proud of this little idiot <3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Augacephalis ezendami and Hapalopus triseriatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jurgenph

little brachipelma smithi molted today




J.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## milemar

LP (6-8 DC)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Male Brachypelma auratum. He’s about 3.5” now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Got a nasty surprise with my T. albo today. Bought as a female, so confidently that the seller told me I should contact him for breeding when she matured because she was a stunner. Well, she’s male. Mature male at that. That’s my second male in two months.

Reactions: Sad 2 | Thinking 1


----------



## FrDoc

Juvenile B. albiceps.  I’m looking forward to the next molt to sex.  I was going to make a snide remark concerning the time span between molts, but it snuck this one in on me with no indication of pre-molt whatsoever, and only about six months after the last.  I’m thinking given what I just described, and the pretty leggie appearance it may be male.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ic4ru577

i just found out my albopilosus sling molted couple days ago. Today my juve klaasi, emilia sling and rosea sling all molted. Triple molt considering I only have 8 under care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

A few brown ones molted today, and an uncommon one too. 

_Cardiopelma mascatum



Proshapalopus multicuspidatus





Vitalius dubius





Vitalius lucasae

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon

My 2” G. pulchra molted after a 21-month molt cycle and looks slightly bigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## arachnidgill

Found a few molts this morning.

Ybyrapora diversipes subadult female
Harpactira tigrina sling

Bumba horrida male. I was hoping he would mature this molt but he wasn't ready yet.



Nhandu chromatus adult female, just under 2 years since her last molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Haplocosmia himalayana



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## zeeman

My G actaeon molted today! I've been waiting for a few weeks for it to happen and told her last night it was about damn time. Woke up this morning to her on her back and checked in every 15 minutes ago. Pretty cool to see once she broke the carapace and the molt is good enough I think I can finally get a sex. Worried as it does look a bit leggy, but I think I've read they all do at that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhidNC

My B. emilia, Smellerbee, just had her first molt with me tonight!! She's up! I'm a new T mom, so it was super stressful, haha. And I think my C. versicolor is up next soon. I'm very relieved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BassCatPIV

My Xenesthis sp white molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

My tiny P. cambridgei yesterday. It's really surprised how much bigger it is now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus irminia adult female molted. No double clutch for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophoric

Jaeger fresh and ready for whenever her boyfriend decides to mature. 

0.1.0 P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantuland

G Actaeon and A Geniculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zeeman

My father's Curly hair molted Saturday. Was pretty cool because we went hunting Saturday morning and I was telling him she was due any day to molt. He got to see her pushed out of her old exo and lying on her back. Think she's probably almost full adult size now at about 5".


----------



## USNGunner

My C. Versicolor.  I am so excited!


----------



## Marika

My Thrixopelma cyaneolum sling molted last night.


----------



## Matt Man

my N Coloratovillosas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Encyocratella olivacea.


----------



## Craig73

Ooh man, I think my A. Kwitara is finally molting!  Doing some abdomen thrusts and slight movements in the legs.  Hasn’t eaten in 30 days.  Super stoked.

Looks like the carapace is starting to separate now.  I guess sleeping can wait. 

edit:  Shoot.  Played one video game match and missed most of it. . Added pic of the new skins (almost out).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Squirt, my mature female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (from @cold blood) molted tonight.  (No pictures yet, because she sealed herself in quite nicely.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

Ungoliant said:


> Squirt, my mature female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (from @cold blood) molted tonight.  (No pictures yet, because she sealed herself in quite nicely.)


How do you like the Cambridgei?  I have two Psalmopoues slings (irmania/victori) and was thinking of adding one to my collection.


----------



## Ungoliant

Craig73 said:


> How do you like the Cambridgei?  I have two Psalmopoues slings (irmania/victori) and was thinking of adding one to my collection.


Cams are great.  They tend to be bolder and less defensive than irminia (especially as they grow), although mine has been shy while in pre-molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Craig73

Ungoliant said:


> Cams are great.  They tend to be bolder and less defensive than irminia (especially as they grow), although mine has been shy while in pre-molt.


My irmani has been sweet so far, but not expecting that to last long at all.  The victori I expect to be a terror as it gets bigger.  I’ve heard great things about cam’s and have been on the fence about getting one.  My T’s are all flashy, but something about the cam intrigues me.


----------



## CommanderBacon

Everyone. Everyone molted today. It's Molt-A-Geddon.

I tried to dry my dishes with a towel that somehow had picked up a molt that I had removed from an enclosure, which I did not realize until I looked down and noticed crispy little molt bits all over my kitchen floor.

I am now very itchy and I am concerned about my dishes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hoxter

I watched my juvenile G. pulchra lay a moulting mat last night, it took her over two hours. I wanted to see her laying on her back and I realized she was doing that when it was almost over. I was late literally few minutes. If only I had turned my head towards her enclosure a bit earlier... D:
All that's left is to wait! I can't wait to see her fresh paint job!

3 hours later, no change except for her moving her legs once to change position or smth. I've forgotten how stressful it can be.

2nd edit. She finished, still laying on her back but I'm proud of her lol


----------



## IdSav

My G. Pulchra sling is just in the midst of moulting! I’m so excited, it’s her first moult with me. I’ll post pictures soon, and hopefully I can sex her with this moult!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingshockey

P muticus first pic i have gotrten where i could see good size increase from when i first got it on 7/3/20.  at1/2 inch or less now its a lil bigger than a bottle cap guessing its molted twice? in the time i have had it still have yet to find a molt tossed out of its burrowlil guy making it hard to keep an accurate log of its molting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

P. Irmania sling molted, woohoo.  Went to water and feed and then realized the molt happened.  Growing fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cyriocosmus

My big AF A. seemanni is molting right now and I'm deadly worried as always. It's my first adult molting apart from the Cyriocosmus' (which you never see doing it due to sealing themselves in their burrows).


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female Poecilotheria regalis.


----------



## Hoxter

Psalmopoeus victori sling molted this night. Hopefully I'll get to see it out soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Theraphosa blondi


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp “Hati Hati” sling


----------



## KenNet

During last week:

Brachypelma boehmei, juvenile male.

Ceratogyrus marshalli, mature male.

Ephebopus cyanognathus, juvenile female.

Lasiodora parahybana (pictures), sub-adult female. Finally she changed color from the dull brown, to the beautiful black 

Lyrognathus giannisposatoi, juvenile, unsexed.

Nhandu chromatus, adult female. (That really took a looooong time!)

Nhandu tripepii, adult female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Orphnaecus philippinus female.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My mature female _Ephebopus murinus_ molted today.  (No wonder she didn't take the roach I'd left for her a few days ago.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coolnweird

My juvenile M. robustum molted about a week ago, but I was finally able to pull it and confirm sex! Definitely female, I'm absolutely thrilled, this species is such a gem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Avicularia purpurea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Psalmopoeus reduncus sling. All my Psalmopoeus slings I got month ago are molting one after another. First, cambridgei, then victori and now reduncus. Now waiting for irminia which is already in premolt as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day

Pamphobeteus sp. machala male molted. Surprised he isn't mature yet, biggest immature male I've ever owned. Anyone have an estimate size on when they mature?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kingshockey

t vagans yesterday almost 3 inches i think hopefully its done playing fossorial now after this molt and i can get some good pics of it


----------



## z32upgrader

Young male C. versicolor


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Grammostola sctaeon moulted through the night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy

My C. versicolor


----------



## Paiige

Chilobrachys sp. Electric Blue and Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Thrixopelma ockerti sling just molted half an hour ago. I finally had a chance to watch it flip back after molt. Pretty amazing look!

Edit: Came back from work to find out last of my Psalmopoeus slings - P. irminia actually molted. And together with her my Xenesthis immanis as well. That makes the biggest combo for me so far - 3 molts within 24 hours.


----------



## Frogdaddy

I spied a molt deep in my A. seemanni burrow. It looks pretty shredded but I'll try and retrieve it after the T comes out of hiding.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Baby G. pulchra.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miranda0331

P. Irminia molted and gained some adult coloration... and gained more speed (found this out after rehousing her into a larger container)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Lol. And so did this little bean.
Still wet.


Gbb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConstantSorrow

T. albopilosus #1 (Atwood) molted sometime overnight. It looked stressed this morning and appeared to be on a molt mat. I peeked down the length of its burrow....thought for a moment that a whole other tarantula had gotten in there.


----------



## Garnet3942

T Frank said:


> This one was so obvious, I really didn't even need to zoom in.


Baby molted today!  I don't have a picture at the moment because my older sister won't let me open the blinds in our room. But yea she definitely molted I don't know if she is even done. I have seen her molt upright which is very odd for a T. But it could just be the way she molts. Idk spiders kinda have their own ways of doing things. But she looks so pretty!  I can see her legs are longer and getting thicker!  She is getting big it's making me so happy!  I'm so proud!



ConstantSorrow said:


> T. albopilosus #1 (Atwood) molted sometime overnight. It looked stressed this morning and appeared to be on a molt mat. I peeked down the length of its burrow....thought for a moment that a whole other tarantula had gotten in there.


Same tho I think mine molted last night lol. I did not check on her before I went to bed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErikElvis

X. Intermedia molted a few days ago. He’s been hiding out but I can see some of his adult colors on his carapace. I thought he’d be ugly for a couple more molts.


----------



## Craig73

Patiently waiting for the carapace to pop. This Avic Avic M6 sling went on a month long fast, ate a small roach and fasted another two weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

Craig73 said:


> Patiently waiting for the carapace to pop. This Avic Avic M6 sling went on a month long fast, ate a small roach and fasted another two weeks.
> 
> View attachment 363615


For a second I thought that was a GBB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Hoxter said:


> For a second I thought that was a GBB


The GBB should be in the next month or so.  But if it molted at the top of the enclosure I’d have a heart attack.  I’m literally watching my Avic molting now, the benefits of being a semi night owl.


----------



## Atraxrobustus86

Curly molted about a week ago and said "get me the F** out of here!" so I waited a couple days fed her ( I am really hoping for a female of course). Then rehoused.
edit: and yes that reaction was from me barely cracking the lid as you can see from picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

2 of my 3 Phormictopus auratus molted today.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

All the babies want new outfits before Halloween.
Lil' bitty A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Lasiodorides polycuspulatus molted yesterday!


----------



## arachnidgill

C. fimbriatus sling
2 P. lugardi slings

A. geniculata immature male, over 5" now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

I’m the last few days my larger female Poecilotheria ornata P. reduncus male and one of my P. murinus boys.


----------



## Matt Man

my C darlingi molted yesterday


----------



## jrh3

Matt Man said:


> my C darlingi molted yesterday


So did mine, I will be able to sex it this molt I hope.


----------



## Matt Man

jrh3 said:


> So did mine, I will be able to sex it this molt I hope.


mine appears a tad smooshed sadly. My P Regalis finally removed her molt from her den as well

better late than never I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling molted again after 29 days. Time to rehouse as it's too big for that vial already.


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling (from @cold blood) molted last night.












Freshly Molted Pterinopelma sazimai Sling (1")



__ Ungoliant
__ Oct 31, 2020
__ 1
__
brazilian blue tarantula
callow
osmosis
post-molt
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

C. leetzi baby.


----------



## 0311usmc

Female P.ornata, they grow up so fast and going to be a big bitch too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Avicularia taunayi





Ceratogyrus darlingi



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Phormingochilus sp. "Rufus"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## Sterls

Poecilotheria regalis today. Plus Nhandu tripepii, Heteroscodra maculata, and Pterinochilus murinus over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

My B. hamorii sling molted today, FINALLY! I think this is only the second time that it's molted since it arrived!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benson1990

Just found my G. Pulchra slings molt today as I was refreshing water, my first ever T molt! couldn't get a look at the fresh spider though as it was still in its burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

My C. Darlingi molted today, it literally doubled in size lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyJ

One of my P. Cambridgei slings molted yesterday and A. Avic (M1) has been in her web cocoon for two weeks now... Waiting for her to molt is like watching and waiting for water to boil. Lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

T. plumipes adult female and V. fasciatus sling.


----------



## Craig73

This week I had three slings molt. 

A. Purpurea
D. Dolichothele
Y. Diversipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female Harpactira pulchripes.


----------



## Ungoliant

Genicula (juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_) finally molted on Sunday after over five months of fasting.  I can't wait to see how hungry he is.












New Suit (♂ Acanthoscurria geniculata 4"+)



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 7, 2020
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
brazilian whiteknee tarantula
genicula
geniculata
giant whiteknee tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
whitebanded tarantula




						Genicula finally molted on Sunday after over five months of fasting.  I can't wait to see how...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

P. Metallica molted early this morning hitting a milestone 2.5”. Finally ready for a rehouse in the next ~2 weeks when it’s ready.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female C. versicolor.


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Ybyrapora diversipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

Homoeomma sp. Gold molted today.  Tiny as heck, but not my smallest sling by a long shot.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jess S

Had a few molts over the last couple of days, but this is my favourite.
G actaeon

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

Jess S said:


> Had a few molts over the last couple of days, but this is my favourite.
> G actaeon
> View attachment 365497


Cute, reminds me of a calf learning to walk.  Love the fuzziness.  Did it molt right side up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S

Craig73 said:


> Cute, reminds me of a calf learning to walk.  Love the fuzziness.  Did it molt right side up?


To be honest I have no idea. Only noticed it when I was doing some feedings. Unfortunately, I was so distracted I didn't realise until I removed the lid!
It does kind of look that way though.


----------



## Craig73

Jess S said:


> To be honest I have no idea. Only noticed it when I was doing some feedings. Unfortunately, I was so distracted I didn't realise until I removed the lid!
> It does kind of look that way though.


This one is on my to-do list.  I got an ihringi and adore the color.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jess S

Craig73 said:


> This one is on my to-do list.  I got an ihringi and adore the color.


Let's do swapsies! My actaeon for your H. sp. gold, which by the way, is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Benson1990

So my G. Pulchripes molted too along with my G. Pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vounti

My Sicarius thimisoides (not a tarantula tho, might be in a wrong section) molted. I found it this morning next to its exuvia. I was able to sex it and that's a female! 

While researching for some info on the sexual dimorphism, I found that a dumbass was handling his. If you know something about Sicarius species, you have to know that their venom is among the most dangerous in the spider wo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Craig73 said:


> Homoeomma sp. Gold molted today.  Tiny as heck, but not my smallest sling by a long shot.
> 
> View attachment 365421


What’s the size on this then??


----------



## Craig73

Smotzer said:


> What’s the size on this then??


It’s just under .5” after the molt.


----------



## Smotzer

Craig73 said:


> It’s just under .5” after the molt.


Bigger than it looks, and really not that small!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## USNGunner

My Green Bottle Blue "Carnage".  I got up this morning and voila`, there he was.  Completely pale this morning.  I must have just missed it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Craig73

Smotzer said:


> Bigger than it looks, and really not that small!!


I picked up several dwarf species last month at .25”.  These are among the smallest slings I’ve had so far and happy I’m able to keep them thrivimg


USNGunner said:


> My Green Bottle Blue "Carnage".  I got up this morning and voila`, there he was.  Completely pale this morning.  I must have just missed it.


Nice!  I immediately saw the Skelton hand and was like no kidding it’s pale.  I’m slow today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Craig73 said:


> I picked up several dwarf species last month at .25”. These are among the smallest slings I’ve had so far and happy I’m able to keep them thrivimg


my first 1/8in sling was like uhhhh.....but yeah its really not much different, but the first time is always a little worrisome. It think we wanna assume just because they are smaller they are physically more fragile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## USNGunner

Craig73 said:


> I picked up several dwarf species last month at .25”.  These are among the smallest slings I’ve had so far and happy I’m able to keep them thrivimg


I'm hip. I thought my Hapalopous sp. Columbia was a tiny sling. Then I got a Cyriocosumus Perezmilesi (Bolivain Dwarf Beauty) and a Cyriocosumus Leetzi. WHOA! I need a way smaller container. LOL.

So far so good, both have molted since I've gotten them and both are demonic feeders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LD50

My GBB decided to molt again, I'm gonna need a bigger container at the speed its growing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola rosea _
Hobby _G. porteri

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Matt Man

My P rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large female, M. robustum, H.villosella and my recently acquired P. metallica is now a mature male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Another Y. Diversipes sing molt Wed and C. Versicolor sling Thursday.  At this point it looks like I’m stunning a tarantula yoga studio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

Craig73 said:


> Another Y. Diversipes sing molt Wed and C. Versicolor sling Thursday.  At this point it looks like I’m stunning a tarantula yoga studio.


That should totally be a yoga position. Ok downward dog. Now onto molting spider.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Brachypelma klaasi



Caribena versicolor



Chilobrachys sp. _"Electric Blue"
_



Dolichothele rufoniger



Grammostola pulchripes





Grammostola quirogai





Lasiodora klugi



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

0.1 P. cancerides
1.0 C. versicolor, ultimate molt
1.0 N. chromatus, ultimate molt
1.0 Diplura sp Rurrenabaque, ultimate molt

Sigh... boys,boys,boys


----------



## Sterls

A geniculata, as we speak!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KeGathings17

My Nhandu Chromatus molted sometime this morning or last night. Probably about 1/2" now. Been excited to watch this one grow, but it's probably the most reclusive of my new slings, next to the P. Cambridgei


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Woke up to find a freshly molted B. cabocla. Highlight of the morning so far!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux

Looks like i'll be posting here again soon hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Craig73

My Pseudhapalopus sp. Columbia molted either yesterday or today.  Still tiny but growing in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

Hmmm, my second d. diamantinesis sling just drug out a molt.  It must have happened several days ago since it isn’t looking like a super fresh molt and he’s on the prowl for food.

Playing hard to get in his dirt trash can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Craig73

vicareux said:


> Looks like i'll be posting here again soon hehe
> View attachment 366233


Nice!  We will see who‘s T molts first; I have a large and in charge versicolor ready to bust out of the skinny jeans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyJ

Yesterday my other P.Cambridgei sling molted out to about 1.25 of an inch. And Today my A. Avic M#1 (guyana pink toe) Hope to be able to sex this one!! She (hopefully) is now about 3.5 inches now.


----------



## z32upgrader

Momma Linothele megatheloides molted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## USNGunner

Cyriocosumus Perezmilesi
Caribena Versicolor just molted this morning.

I'm ecstatic.


----------



## z32upgrader

Lampropelma violaceopes male and male A. hentzi molted

Recently acquired P. ornata male. He's about 2" now.


----------



## z32upgrader

Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" finally molted to 3i.  Doubled in size though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## draconisj4

T. violaceous, MM
P. gigas, MM
C. marshalli sling #2, it's a girl 
C. marshalli sling #3, male
0.1 L. parahybana
0.1 H. sp Colombia, large
0.1 spawn of Satan ( L. klugi )


----------



## Frogdaddy

Grammostola iheringi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Male Pamphobeteus sp. "Flammifera" and tiny C. elegans sling.


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

By big, beautiful B boehmei Lady molted overnight

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## vicareux

Craig73 said:


> Nice!  We will see who‘s T molts first; I have a large and in charge versicolor ready to bust out of the skinny jeans.


Am i winning the race yet?
Just saw it and took a pic,hope all goes well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

vicareux said:


> Am i winning the race yet?
> Just saw it and took a pic,hope all goes well
> View attachment 367401


My versi hasn’t molted yet, testing my patience . I did have a Psalmopoeus victori and a. Minatrix molt on the 25th’ish.  I think we’re tied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux

Craig73 said:


> I think we’re tied


Then let's just declare you a winner because of the effort to save that little one on friday

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Craig73

vicareux said:


> Then let's just declare you a winner because of the effort to save that little one on friday


Thanks, it was a rough one.  I’ll grab some pics of the new molts.  I’ve not seen my A. Minatrix yet, but it has pushed its molt to the entrance of its web tube.  I have been waiting so I can rehouse it and free up the enclosure for my premolt gbb.  The enclosure is a Jamie’s tarantula versatile arboreal/terrestrial enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux

Success!! He is now a big boy

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Young male Theraphosa apophysis molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

I think my N.incei molted last night... It's due to and I'm sure it looks bigger today!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Cyclosternum schmardae



Cyriocosmus elegans



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



Pterinochilus lugardi

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Sterls

Tliltocatl kahlenbergi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

No Versicolor molt yet, but did have my Psalmopoeus Irminia molt today and Victori molt two days ago.  GBB in premolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Nhandu tripepii

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Baby T

Baby T said:


> I think my N.incei molted last night... It's due to and I'm sure it looks bigger today!!


Confirmed molt. Plus bumba cabocla has also changed its suit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

Frogdaddy said:


> Nhandu tripepii
> View attachment 367544


Nice way to put a quarter to good use.  I used a couple the other day and got a stare from the cashier like I was some horrible person for using hard currency.  I need to download this pic and find that cashier and be like I forgot to tell you, a tarantula was just on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Craig73 said:


> Nice way to put a quarter to good use.  I used a couple the other day and got a stare from the cashier like I was some horrible person for using hard currency.  I need to download this pic and find that cashier and be like I forgot to tell you, a tarantula was just on it.


They didn't appreciate the change? What about this coin shortage we allegedly have?

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Craig73

Frogdaddy said:


> They didn't appreciate the change? What about this coin shortage we allegedly have?


That’s what I should have pointed out, most businesses have a sign posted to use exact change due to the “shortage”.  Maybe addition was not their strong suit. .  

I’m going to start using coins as my reference for the tiny slings I have.  Makes for a great pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile C. versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra girl molted <3

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## dangerforceidle

Juvenile female _Acanthoscurria geniculata_.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Craig73

@Frogdaddy I finally got to use my quarters without an attitude. 

This is my A. Minatrix, I had to pull the
molt from the web tube since it’s been there a few days and it refused to throw it out.  I have yet to see it though, but it will be at least 3”, should be about full grown.  The abdomen is obliterated .

Update:  Decided to make an appearance.  Going to attempt to rehouse soon into a smaller enclosure and see if I can get help sexing. So dang cute.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Frogdaddy

Pterinoplema sazimai

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Newly acquired E. uatuman sling is confirmed female.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Craig73

G. Iheringi molt in progress.  Took at least 2.5 hours from the time I saw it flipped over to pop the carapace.  No idea how long it was in its back before I saw it.

Update:  Added two more pics of post molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Avic avic.
She's done and recovering.
Stay tuned for time-lapse.











Oh, baby!
Lay right back into that hammock.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

GBB preparing for a wardrobe change.

Updated: Added second pic post molt

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Hoxter

Just discovered both my X. immanis and P. cambridgei slings on their backs. Now I really cannot go to sleep    And I'm still expecting M. mesomelas to do the same tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi male molted. He’s 1.25” now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile male _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from @cold blood) did a stealth molt Thursday night and grew 25% in DLS.












Big Boy (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 5, 2020
__ 2
__
callow
indian ornamental tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
post-molt
regalis
ventral




						Pavlov did a stealth molt Thursday night and grew 25% in DLS.

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## jrh3

Lasidoria Klugi and Brachypelma Boehmei both molted. Hopefully I will get them both sexed today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hoxter

Megaphobema mesomelas just finished her molting. I even managed to take few shots and get a video or her flipping.

*Flipping video*













M. mesomelas



__ Hoxter
__ Dec 5, 2020



						Look who just molted for the second time in my care! Can't wait to see it hardened

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sterls

Nhandu tripepii - growing like a weed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EnigmaNyx

T Vagans (Bilbo Vagans)


GBB

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Frogdaddy

Edith, my Chromatopelma cyanopubescens.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Big girl C. marshalli molted, and my newly acquired Grammostola acteon juvenile molted. It’s female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Unless it’s taking a cat nap, I think my .5” obt is about to molt (bottom center)...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sterls

P murinus DCF Kigoma

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

C. marshalli male matured last night.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

I don't know if it was today, literally. But here a few I found next their exuviae.

_Homoeomma villosum



Vitalius lucasae



Grammostola sp.



Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Xenesthis sp. _"Blue"
_



Eupalaestrus sp.



Lasiodora striatipes



Cyclosternum schmardae



Brachypelma auratum



Cardiopelma mascatum

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Craig73

Confirmed versicolor molt.  I noted a possible molt on 12/01 but couldn’t confirm until today...turkey has been hold up in his tube.  On another note my obt that I thought was molting the other day punked me, no molt yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Craig73 said:


> Confirmed versicolor molt.  I noted a possible molt on 12/01 but couldn’t confirm until today...turkey has been hold up in his tube.  On another note my obt that I thought was molting the other day punked me, no molt yet.
> 
> View attachment 368410


I'm removing my like from your OBT molt post.  

Edit: Just noticed this. I'll see your C. versicolor and raise you a G. pulchra. Inmate #76932 currently molting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Neoholothele incei molted after her third successful sac!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

Frogdaddy said:


> I'm removing my like from your OBT molt post.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed this. I'll see your C. versicolor and raise you a G. pulchra. Inmate #76932 currently molting.


Now that’s what I’m talkin’ bout!  Nice!  

I have a few in the waiting wings, please hold. .  @z32upgrader and you are giving my collection a run for the money.  I feel like one of those coaches on the sidelines repremanding the team to perform harder and faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Little Phidippus audax i caught in my bathroom two weeks ago.
Bad picture but cute.


Gbb on its back.
Stay tuned for time-lapse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Do yourself a favor and skip to the halfway point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HdLazarus

Not able to post a pic but my Aphonopelma sp diamondback molted and is now a whopping 1/2 inch

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vounti

Megaphobema robustum. 1 hour between the two pictures

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Swagg

Ungoliant said:


> My juvenile male _Poecilotheria regalis_ (from @cold blood) did a stealth molt Thursday night and grew 25% in DLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Boy (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 5")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Dec 5, 2020
> __ 2
> __
> callow
> indian ornamental tarantula
> juvenile
> juvenile male
> male
> pavlov
> poecilotheria
> poecilotheria regalis
> post-molt
> regalis
> ventral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pavlov did a stealth molt Thursday night and grew 25% in DLS.


I have some from @coldblood and they are growing like weeds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

*Septimus - *_Acanthoscurria geniculata_


@Craig73 your turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. murinus male sling molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Swagg said:


> I have some from @coldblood and they are growing like weeds.


Pretty sure he injects them with steroids before sending them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicareux

My first ever tarantula,a male T. Albo,just molted mature.
Feel kinda sad,but proud at the same time.
EDIT: Also,a surprise molt, C. Versicolor sling. A major size upgrade. From below 2 inches to about 2.5 inches. I guess this would be a juvenile now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile female _Avicularia avicularia_ (from @cold blood) molted Friday night.  I'm going to have to find a bigger container for her.












Jelly Legs (♀ Avicularia avicularia 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 13, 2020
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
callow
common pinktoe tarantula
exuviae
female
juvenile
juvenile female
leia
molt
pinktoe tarantula
post-molt




						Shortly after molting.
					






vicareux said:


> My first ever tarantula,a male T. Albo,just molted mature.
> Feel kinda sad,but proud at the same time.


What a handsome floof!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## rosenkrieger

My A. Seemanni molted and regrew it's missing leg and pedipalp.

Here's a before and after picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vounti

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. 2 inches DLS. 
Total duration: 3 hours

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

N. coloratovillosus molted in the water dish. The *full* water dish.
It's full of spider now. Legs everywhere.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Axel22

My little Brachypelma Hamorii sling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

Young 2.5" B. hamorii female coming out of her shell
	

		
			
		

		
	




*twitch*  *stretch*  *twitch*



Her girly bits 



Freshly molted pretty lady

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4


----------



## basin79

Can join in again.

Theraphosa blondi lass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Matt Man

both of my Pokies molted (Regalis and Rufilata). Again, I wonder if they release a molting pheromone because doubles seem so common

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Matt Man said:


> both of my Pokies molted (Regalis and Rufilata). Again, I wonder if they release a molting pheromone because doubles seem so common


I think that environmental cues play a big part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man

justanotherTkeeper said:


> Young 2.5" B. hamorii female coming out of her shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369095
> 
> 
> *twitch*  *stretch*  *twitch*
> View attachment 369096
> 
> 
> Her girly bits
> View attachment 369097
> 
> 
> Freshly molted pretty lady
> View attachment 369098


Fine looking Molt. Great Spermithicae!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

I found my b. hamorii juvie famale on her back an hour ago. I'm so nervous.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AdieSWA

Rozwyrazowana said:


> I found my b. hamorii juvie famale on her back an hour ago. I'm so nervous.


it should be fine, just leave her be...good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Almadabes

two of my dubias!

They're kept at room temp, so their molts are rare.
I don't have a colony - just a few feeders that I've grown fond of. Maybe I'll start one when they mature out.



rosenkrieger said:


> My A. Seemanni molted and regrew it's missing leg and pedipalp.


Hey, very cool! 

Just curious - did it grow back in just one molt cycle?


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

AdieSWA said:


> it should be fine, just leave her be...good luck


She's molted and back on her legs. It was the first time I saw one of my Ts molt. They either do it in the night or in their hides. Of course, it was fascinating, but also it was stressful, especially when she was lying motionless on her back. She was in heavy premolt for more than a week so I was telling her it's high time to do it but I meant that she should do it in private not show off in the open. 

When I was obsessing over B. hamorii, N. incei sling threw out a molt from its hide. I have two of them, they are probably sackmates, the other one molted a few days ago and even though it's still quite small, it already has adult coloring. I managed to take a photo of the new colors yesterday. The one that molted today is shyer so I probably won't find out soon if it has adult colors too. 

N. chromatus sling molted yesterday, it was its 4th molt in my care. It's finally getting some colors, it's had stripes on its legs since the previous molt, but now it has some red on his abdomen.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## AdieSWA

I get it bud I still get stressed when I see any of mine molting I'd much rather the did it in secret and were like 'ta-da all done' haha. I'm glad it came through all ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

*Nelson Mandela *- _Harpactira pulchripes_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bobbibink

Little LP fresh new suit and eating old one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LD50

My C. darlingi molted on the 16th, took this right after it finished. Doing some stretches, just keeps growing and growing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Craig73

Frogdaddy said:


> *Nelson Mandela *- _Harpactira pulchripes_
> View attachment 369518


My little one molted this weekend too. Now it’s got a skinny butt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets

T vagans sling finally came out and is waiting for food

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Encyocratella olivacea molted. Kinda leaning female?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Tliltocatl epicureanus



Chilobrachys sp. _"Kaeng Krachan"
_





Grammostola sp. _Hobby_ G. iheringi





Poecilotheria subfusca





Thrixopelma pruriens





_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 4


----------



## Axel22

Avicularia Avicularia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Craig73

Freshly molted Homoeomma gold today. Was just about to take its roach it didn’t eat out and did a happy dance. It was a white boy dance, but still a dance no matter what anyone says!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Royalty

H.Maculata is molting right as I post this. I am so excited. c'monnnn adult colors. XD


----------



## Craig73

Royalty said:


> H.Maculata is molting right as I post this. I am so excited. c'monnnn adult colors. XD


Pics or it didn’t happen .  Can’t wait to see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Royalty

Craig73 said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen .  Can’t wait to see.


It is kind of in the hole, can only see if I peer the right way. After she will probably stay in the hole and I might find the discarded molt in the morning. I did kind of get pics last time it happened since it was out in the web more.  I wonder how big she is going to be after. I got her and the S.Cal around the same size and the S.Cal is beating her right now in the size race.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Ornithoctinus aureotibialis juvenile female molted again after her last disaster of a molt. Still two missing, but she’s doing much better.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Royalty

z32upgrader said:


> Ornithoctinus aureotibialis juvenile female molted again after her last disaster of a molt. Still two missing, but she’s doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369860


I have a sling of one of those but it is under an inch still and super hidey. The colors look so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Gbb and t albo are both upside down right now (The gbb kind of diagonally) hoping to see some fresh colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

This lass had been in premoult for ages. New clothes just in time for xmas. 

First time I've been able to actually get a full intact moult off her too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Both finished! They are both flipped back over and stretching away. 

Gbb in the process:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Best I could get from the t albo's window:


Finished!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola sp.





Haplopelma hainanum, _currently_ Cyriopagopus hainanus



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Almadabes

Pumpkin, my H. Colombia large molted this morning.

So far has molted every month! Great grower.
Terrible pic, just snapped a quick one to post.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant

While giving all of the tarantulas their Christmas presents (roaches), I discovered that my juvenile _Caribena versicolor_ had a fresh Christmas molt!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Phormictopus sp. South Hispaniola molted this morning. Really curious to see if there will be temperament changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfire

This little one surprised me overnight. The first molt out of my most recent additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Lasiodora parahybana



Grammostola sp. _Hobby_ G. grossa





Vitalius sorocabae



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Robert Marley

My A. avicularia molted, I thought it would be close. I just got it last week and it couldn’t cling to the side of it’s enclosure. So it made a hammock barely avove the substrate. Tonight I looked in to see more than eight legs in there and beautiful vibrant colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

my sub adult C cyaneopubescens molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bobbibink

My little A. geniculata (the one who burrowed deep in substrate for over a month!) successfully molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

Freshly molted _Brachypelma boehmei_



Also _Grammostola rosea _molted as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LD50

My hapalopus sp. Columbia large molted last night or today. Doesn't look like it grew one bit lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

C. marshalli.
Just found her with new pants. Damn, they're slimming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chroma Trigger

B. smithi (ex annitha) molted for the 6th time in my care. She was just a little brown sling when I first got her... now shining with her vibrant orange knees . Guess it's time for another rehouse soon...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

(Nope. False alarm and bad lighting)


----------



## Sterls

Aphonopelma sp Bosque Primavera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

My GBB molted while i was at work today  I think my C. lividus also molted, when? Who knows but she looks way bigger than before.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicareux

G. Pulchra,finally
Looking very black so far!
From 1.75 inches ,molt cycle of 181 days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Orphnaecus philippinus, Pseudhapalopus sp. “Colombia”, and Chaetopelma olivaceum girls all molted. Aphonopelma vorheisi sling molted too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lobstersign

My Pterinopelma molted today.  Now they have their adult colours.  I can't get any pictures though they won't come out of their burrow.


----------



## Sterls

Phormictopus sp Dominican Violet

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Axel22

My P. Sazimai molted, finally showing the blue!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## bobbibink

My P. cambridgei molted last night.  I checked on him/her (nice big shiny bottom) came back in a couple of hours and it had already happened.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Aphonopelma bicoloratum molted.


----------



## Sterls

The ladies decided to sync up  

Poecilotheria regalis


Psalmopoeus irminia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola quirogai



Proshapalopus multicuspidatus



Euathlus manicata



Avicularia taunayi



Orphnaecus sp. _"Quezon Blue"

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Lasiodora subcanens



Acanthoscurria gomesiana



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## rosehaired1979

B.klaasi and found out its a girl!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

_Chromatopelma cyanopubescens



Nhandu tripepii

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

_Acanthoscurria geniculata _third molt in my care. 



_Grammostola rosea

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lyra

My T.albo. First molt in my care. I peeked a minute ago and it was the right way up either munching on its molt or grooming. I'd really like the molt but we shall see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoxter

Psalmopoeus victori and one out of two P. atrichomatus slings.


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus male. So cute.


----------



## Steve1698

B.emilia molted yesterday!  1st in my care!  Quick and clean, happened within about 45 minutes when I stepped out of the room for dinner.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyripagopus sp. "hati hati" male.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

P irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

My Nhandu Chromatus was as I was leaving this AM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Bumba horrida



Poecilotheria formosa



Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica



Theraphosa blondi





Grammostola sp.



_

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Harpactira pulchripes



Grammosta quirogai

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## Gaherp

C. ritae

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Baby T

Nhandu tripepii finally molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp “blue”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Euthycaelus colonica


----------



## basin79

Not today but she threw her moult out so knew she had. And I even got greeted when I went to remove it. Just a screen shot from a video sadly.

Cyriopagopus doriae

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SlyOwlet

basin79 said:


> Not today but she threw her moult out so knew she had. And I even got greeted when I went to remove it. Just a screen shot from a video sadly.
> 
> Cyriopagopus doriae
> View attachment 372916


What pretty blue slippers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Not today but she threw her moult out so knew she had. And I even got greeted when I went to remove it. Just a screen shot from a video sadly.


Aw, she wants upsies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mack1855

M.mesomelas…..

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Not exactly today, but close.

_Proshapalopus amazonicus



_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## miyu

This is Socks, my avicularia avicularia, Pre and post molt. The molt is a bit shriveled and damaged so I’m not entirely sure I can sex it and my camera can’t capture that small, but I’m especially sad because my baby lost a pedipalp in the molt! I had a panic attack and looked it up on here and lucky for me others had talked about this and that it’s fairly common and won’t effect eating.
I only got socks about 2 1/2- 3 weeks ago and they came with an incredibly small abdomen and apparently in premolt bc they’ve yet to take a meal from me.
As my first tarantula I’ve been worried off my rocker about literally every little thing and having a missing leg is definitely something my anxiety wants to fret over. If i was more knowledgeable and noticed what was wrong I might have known to drop a bit of water onto the palp. All I can do is wait till it can eat, fatten ‘er up, and hope the next molt goes better. My fire leg, Sandals, should be next to molt.

What do you all think of me getting a hornworm as a special fattening up treat as a first meal with me?


----------



## mack1855

miyu said:


> What do you all think of me getting a hornworm as a special fattening up treat as a first meal with me?


Sure thing,especially after a molt,and if you can find small hornworms.The moisture always is welcome after a molt.One of my go to feeders after a molt.
They are soft enough for fragile fangs,within reason,and fatty goodness.


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Sterling (P. regalis) molted today and I was finally able to grab an intact molt. Sterling is 100% female! When she was younger she had early female coloration but her ventral area had me convinced she was a male at the beginning. I'm pretty happy. Her spermathecae haven't scleroticized yet, so she's not sexually mature, but in the next few years I might consider breeding her eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RevS

My Phormictopus Sp. Green Gold Carapace has finally molted today after being burried since the very beginning of December. I know because he left a small window when he covered his burrow and I can see inside when the lights are on.
Now I just need to wait for him to come out and show me his new form.
Hopefully he's not mature yet.

I hope the other 3 spiders that are in a premolt won't take as long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KeGathings17

My Brachypelma albiceps molted, probably close to an inch now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Harpactira pulchripes



Nhandu carapoensis



Nhandu cerradensis



_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevS

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Nhandu cerradensis_


Those are in the hobby?


----------



## spideyspinneret78

RevS said:


> Those are in the hobby?
> [/QUOTE
> They're not particularly common, but they pop up for sale online every so often.


----------



## dangerforceidle

One of my favourites, _H. chilensis _(0.1):

_









_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

T vagans!   forgive the dusty enclosures

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Acanthoscurria musculosa



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SlyOwlet

My little P. saz molted too! Can’t wait until he’s big and blue also

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sterls

Adult female Aphonopelma seemani finally molted after 2 years of having her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## emartinm28

_Caribena laeta _and _Idiothele mira! _Wish i could get a good picture of the striking blues..


----------



## mack1855

P.rufilata….unfortunately,it was during transit.just unpacked 10 minutes ago.Keep your fingers crossed.Seems fine,but time will tell.notice the fangs.This probably occurred in the last 12 hours or so.
There are great molts,and not so great molts.I attempted to remove the little bit left,but decided it had enough stress.it will be what it will be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Acanthoscurria geniculata



Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## bobbibink

Another successful molt from pip, my Hapalopus sp. Columbia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

C marshalli molted today, and I got her yesterday  I don't know why, but the seller said that they fed her the day before we got her, and she was pretty active and everything. Well, here she is.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Tarantulafeets said:


> C marshalli molted today, and I got her yesterday  I don't know why, but the seller said that they fed her the day before we got her, and she was pretty active and everything. Well, here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female
> View attachment 373915


Sometimes the stress of a move or rehouse gives them a push.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

I think my A. seemanni is molting. It's really hard to tell but there's just.....legs. Everywhere. Way more legs than it seems like there should be.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Woke up to find E. campestratus molting as well. I find it amazing the way they seem to go in clusters.


----------



## emartinm28

_Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria metallica sling, looks female from the molt.  Phormingochilus arboricola adult female, and Pseudhapalopus sp. “blue” female molted, just a couple weeks after her sister. Ornithoctinus aureotibialis girl has all her legs back!


----------



## mjzheng

Fresh suit for my P.auratus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## emartinm28

1/3” _Aphonopelma hentzi _molted after 8 MONTHS buried. Finally!


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

My Brachypelma klaasi molted today, ecstatic to see that she is indeed a she!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hoxter

Megaphobema mesomelas few days ago and Xenesthis immanis last night. Meanwhile M. mesomelas is still pretty small, I'm scared to lift the cork bark and see size of X. immanis. It already threw out molt and it's most likely a young female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

Hoxter said:


> Megaphobema mesomelas few days ago and Xenesthis immanis last night. Meanwhile M. mesomelas is still pretty small, I'm scared to lift the cork bark and see size of X. immanis. It already threw out molt and it's most likely a young female!



Wonderful! Megaphobema mesomelas, would love to see the picture of that molt!


----------



## Matt Man

my B boehmi, hopefully pix later


----------



## KenNet

Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia 
Still unbelievable small, but at least she is growing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Several molts this week.
_Caribena versicolor_ - Finally a molt after having this sling for 3 months. It attacks small, prekilled crickets but ignores mealworms. Finally I can rehouse this T after it eats.


_Harpactira pulchripes
Pterinopelma sazimai_
and both Pterinochilus murinus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

XenoT said:


> Wonderful! Megaphobema mesomelas, would love to see the picture of that molt!


If you meant you want to see the spider, I added a photo to gallery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli



Cyriocosmus elegans



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Sterls

Bumba horrida

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

Hoxter said:


> If you meant you want to see the spider, I added a photo to gallery


Thanks! She looks lovely as a sling!
A "dream spider" for me that I probably never will have the honor to have.


----------



## liquidfluidity

B. boehmei - New clothes yesterday morning. Molt appears to be boy but i will wait and look at the next before I start making plans for him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nioctin

Avicularia avicularia, sorry about the picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Jumanji (S. calceatum) molted and I was able to snag her exuviae. As I suspected, Jumanji is a female! I'm really excited because she's one of my favorite spiders in my collection. Also had a huge jump in growth this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

_Aphonopelma gabeli _juvenile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

I looked in my phormingochilus sp rufus burrow with a flashlight after not seeing it all day and it looks like I see a white leg. Very exciting !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

Top: _Eupalaestrus campestratus _1.5” juvenile. Rehoused it today and it kicked hair, threat postured and struck at the brush at the slightest disturbance, more proof that even the most “docile” T can turn at a moment’s notice
Bottom: _Aphonopelma hentzi _1/2” sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LD50

My C. darlingi molted again! I don't know how it fit in it's old exoskeleton. It literally doubled in size and now needs a rehouse  That's gonna be fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

P. auratus female and N. incei gold female.


----------



## Phobiuh

Dead Blue Deer said:


> My Brachypelma klaasi molted today, ecstatic to see that she is indeed a she!
> 
> View attachment 374421
> View attachment 374422


Mine molted over the weekend as well and is finally starting to show adult colors—despite it’s ferocious appetite, it is definitely the slowest grower out of the 5 I have, including my Hamorii.




Didn’t bother trying to sex it’s molt as I believe it’s still far too small to sex, but I am hoping it’s a female. Very beautiful species.

congrats on your female!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man

B auratum and A bicoloratum. I swear the boehmi molt sent out a molting pheromone


----------



## loon4ever

My Harpactira pulchripes molted yesterday. Still counts : p

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve1698

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.  My GBB molted today!  Found on back late last night / early this morning, had successfully molted by the time I woke up for work!  1st molt in my care!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KeGathings17

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Jumanji (S. calceatum) molted and I was able to snag her exuviae. As I suspected, Jumanji is a female! I'm really excited because she's one of my favorite spiders in my collection. Also had a huge jump in growth this time.


Awesome name!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

KeGathings17 said:


> Awesome name!


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Lasiodora sp.



Grammostola sp.



Vitalius longisternalis



Brachypelma emilia



Tliltocatl epicureanus



Tliltocatl vagans



Theraphosa blondi





Haplopelma vonwirthi



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## liquidfluidity

L. parahybana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

T albo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LadyVonChimp

Just found that my G. pulchra sling has fiiiiinally moulted. Felt like it was in premoult forever! Wish I could get pics of the new clothes but it's barricaded itself into it's hide


----------



## WolleWolf

Almost simultaneous molts female Grammostola iheringi 2.5" and Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple 4i.

@Arachnid Addicted , absolutley stunning T´s you have there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

WolleWolf said:


> @Arachnid Addicted , absolutley stunning T´s you have there


Thanks, man.


----------



## RevS

Got back home after a hard day at work to find my second Phormictopus Sp. "Bayahibe" sling has molted after it's extremely long time in pre molt.

It's sibling molted nearly 2 weeks ago and they both are kept the same and fed at the same time.




I'll move them both to 10x10x10 (cm) boxes when my H.pulchripes molts (I only have one free atm).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

_Aphonopelma chalcodes _‘New River’ first molt in my care after 8 months. Hasn’t eaten since July, didn’t burrow, just sat there lol. Graciously decided not to grow at all (honestly it looked smaller ) and to put the cherry on top it decided to molt upright and leave part of the molt stuck on itself  . Which means i get to look at that piece of old exoskeleton for the next year

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Avicularia minatrix adult female and P ornata male.


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma pruriens molted and it’s actually a girl! Thought it was male for a while. Lucky me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My second juvenile _Avicularia avicularia_ (from @cold blood) finally molted exactly two months after his sister and is confirmed male. 













Freshly Molted Avicularia avicularia (♂ 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 16, 2021
__ 1
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
callow
common pinktoe tarantula
juvenile
luke
male
pinktoe tarantula
post-molt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KenNet

Today and the last 3 days:

Bonnetina cyaneifemur 
1 of the 2 I have. Still very small.

Dolichothele diamantinensis
1 of 3. Still a female. I was hoping to confirm it's a male, since the other 2 are confirmed females. Now where to find a male?

Encyocratella olivacea
1 out of 2. This is a remarkable spider!

Ischnothele caudata
Yeah, I know... not a tarantula...but get one before you kill me.

Lampropelma nigerrimum
I just hope it'ss a female this time (4 males before). Don't have the equipment or knowledge to determine the sex from this small molt. I want a female of this beautiful species!

Omothymus schioedtei
1 of 2
Those are really cute as slings! Never had an adult female.

Orphnaecus philippinus
Mature female
Ready for prime time enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Eupalaestrus sp.





Ceratogyrus darlingi_





_Poecilotheria smithi



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

T. violaceus male and juvenile female Avicularia rufa molted.


----------



## Sterls

Phormingochilus sp rufus and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.



LadyVonChimp said:


> Just found that my G. pulchra sling has fiiiiinally moulted. Felt like it was in premoult forever! Wish I could get pics of the new clothes but it's barricaded itself into it's hide


I've been waiting on my pulchra to molt forever! Every day I check on the tubby bugger and every day it's just bulldozing some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyVonChimp

Woke up to my LP juvie chilling out on a moult mat. I expect it'll flip during the day and I'll get a nice moult by tomorrow hopefully


----------



## LD50

My A. chalcodes sling is molting as I type this  first molt in my care. They sure do grow slow! It looks like she didn't grow at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LadyVonChimp

My LP flipped. Good luck little buddy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Ziplock, my legendary C. huahini sink drain spider (long story behind this) unexpectedly molted into a mature male last night. I knew that the males of this species tend to mature at a smaller size, but I wasn't expecting it to happen this quickly. He's probably 3.5in DLS if I had to estimate and is roughly a year old. Once I can get a decent photo I'll post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

tapinauchenius violaceus sling molted today, i can see some spring tails drinking the moisture on the old molt, kinda cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## Tarantuland

GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kibosh

emartinm28 said:


> _Caribena laeta _and _Idiothele mira! _Wish i could get a good picture of the striking blues..


Huzza! My first molt of my new collection! My I. Mira sling also molted. 

Didn't grow much, but it's colors are starting to show nicely. 

Also looks like it's eating it's own molt. Never seen that.



LadyVonChimp said:


> My LP flipped. Good luck little buddy!
> 
> View attachment 376107


Nahhh it just wants belly rubs haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

Walked into the T room and saw both of my Ornithoctoninae sp Mindanao Central on their backs. Got enough size now that they can get out of their 5.5oz and into half gallons after a good meal or two.


----------



## Craig73

I may be getting a front row seat to the peep show tonight or tomorrow if I am lucky enough to be up.  P. metallica is building a hammock out in the open this time.  So ready to get passed this blah molting phase coloration and into its next home.


----------



## Tortuga

It must be a “in the quiet hours of the morning thing” but all my critters seem to molt in the AM...aaaaand I cant watch, gotta go to work, dang it!
Hope this little A genic is successful with its endeavors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rosehaired1979

Found this cutie decided to molt at some point. B.boehemi 1.5"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus lugardi, and murinus sling plus my big female Pamphobeteus sp. "machalla"


----------



## Edan bandoot

Sericopelma sp santa Catalina is on its back, guess I'm going to be staying up tonight 

Edit: success!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Theraphosinae sp. “Roatan” sling molted.


----------



## emartinm28

My brachys are in sync! _Brachypelma hamorii, boehmi, _AND _smithi _all molted this week. _Poecilotheria metallica _too

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Lil' lp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Birupes simoroxigorum has been in her second instar since last night! I hope it continues to develop as easily as it was by far my most expensive acquisition in the spinning field...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

My Nhandu tripepii that has been buried for 3 weeks finally molted making it the third molt this week.

Also looks like I have a Pterinopelma sazimai, Avicularia jurensis m2 and Psalmopeous cambridgei all in premolt. Weird how they all sync up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Cy


Edan bandoot said:


> My Nhandu tripepii that has been buried for 3 weeks finally molted making it the third molt this week.
> 
> Also looks like I have a Pterinopelma sazimai, Avicularia jurensis m2 and Psalmopeous cambridgei all in premolt. Weird how they all sync up


I had a couple months ago, a Psalmopoeus cambridgei P. irminia, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, and a Caribena versicolor all molt within a day or two spread between them, all at different sizes too. Was super weird...


----------



## Edan bandoot

Smotzer said:


> Cy
> 
> I had a couple months ago, a Psalmopoeus cambridgei P. irminia, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, and a Caribena versicolor all molt within a day or two spread between them, all at different sizes too. Was super weird...


Wonder if it's just monkeys at typewriters or some sort of environment cue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my _C. marshalli_ slings is currently molting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smotzer

Edan bandoot said:


> Wonder if it's just monkeys at typewriters or some sort of environment cue


I think it was just totally random! I don’t know I didn’t read too much into it, it was just a cool thing to happen!


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Brachypelma hamorii



Harpactira baviana



Grammostola quirogai



Eupalaestrus sp.



Aphonopelma seemanni

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

my G pulchripes is still stretching out. Started last night and was still going this AM. High temps and 20% humidity made it a tad nervy but we seem to be stretching out now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

My last unsexed Phormingochilus sp Akcaya just kicked it's molt out today, didn't even know it was in premolt. Looks big enough to sex and intact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Caribena versicolor larger male, Aphonopelma marxi male and my paired Cyriocosmus perezmilesi molted out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kibosh

Had a dramatic afternoon with my N. Chromatus sling. 

Had a towel over my collection to keep them out of direct sunlight and when I pulled it off I accidentally knocked over my N. Chromatus slings vial. Once I tipped it back up I saw it was halfway through molting and thrashing around with half it's molt still attached. I just let it be and less than an hour later it is sperated and content. 

No harm, no foul luckily.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Sterls

Aphonopelma catalina and Aphonopelma hentzi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edan bandoot

Psalmopeous cambridgei molted last night making it the forth molt this week and my Avic is doing some weird posture where it's hanging upsidedown with it's butt rly low


----------



## LD50

My Pumpkin patch gave me a surprise molt! Definitely added some size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

Matt Man said:


> my G pulchripes is still stretching out. Started last night and was still going this AM. High temps and 20% humidity made it a tad nervy but we seem to be stretching out now


My daughter just texted. The G pulchra molted today. I swear they release phermonal triggers because I keep getting paired molts among genus


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

My P. cambridgei that wants to be an avic is currently on its back, on its web hammock (of course, because avic molt on hammocks, right?). I like seeing them after molt, I hate seeing them on their back. Keep your fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Matt Man said:


> My daughter just texted. The G pulchra molted today. I swear they release phermonal triggers because I keep getting paired molts among genus


I got 5 slings at once in July, they all always molt within a week of each other. Last time in two weeks span all my Ts, except MM T. albo molted in a two weeks span.


----------



## Edan bandoot

Phormingochilus sp rufus makes molt number 5 this week


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Dolichothele rufoniger



Acanthoscurria geniculata



Tliltocatl albopilosus





Bumba lennoni



_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kibosh

One of my two Orphnaecus sp. ‘Blue’ Panay cast a shed out of its tunnel system. 

Pretty sure it's sack mate molted recently too as it disappeared for a similar amount of time, but with no molt I cannot confirm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Young male Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Smotzer

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Bumba lennoni


Congrats on this maturity!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kibosh

Kibosh said:


> One of my two Orphnaecus sp. ‘Blue’ Panay cast a shed out of its tunnel system.
> 
> Pretty sure it's sack mate molted recently too as it disappeared for a similar amount of time, but with no molt I cannot confirm.


Aaaaaand I just pulled out the other Orphnaecus shed last night. Seems my theory was correct, they were both molting. 

While doing my daily inspection I also saw that the bigger of my two Aphonopelma Burica slings has molted. Another step in the long slow march to adulthood for my Aphonopelma. Lol


----------



## emartinm28

This week I had _Aphonpelma eutylenum, _another _Poecilotheria metallica _and _Psalmopoeus pulcher_. Always a special event when an Aphonopelma molts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man

Smotzer said:


> Congrats on this maturity!!


and great shot of the spermatheca. Nice macro

A steindachnei and N coloratovillosus.
Been a molting spree at the house of Matt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rock

B klaasi sling molted  but its sibling did not


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

The p. cambridgei I posted a picture of on Tuesday molted safely. I tried to sext it and I'm not sure but leaning towards a male. 

Today I saw a molt in N. chromatus den. Too deep to grab it and probably too small for me to sex it anyway. It was around an inch before molting, today I saw only a bit of a red butt so I can't tell how big it is.  

Another P. cambridgei sealed its burrow, two N. incei juvies are pretty fat so I expect more molts in the near future.


----------



## Finikan

Im witnessing my first molt today! 

Edit: successful! I haven't seen a full stretch yet to see how much she(optimistic) has grown, she was about an inch and a quarter before the molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

As I wrote, it's a molting season, today my N. incei molted. It doesn't look like it gained a lot of sizes, but I haven't seen it in full stretch yet.


----------



## Sterls

Acanthoscurria geniculata, Ephebopus cyanognathus, and Megaphobema robustum molted a few days ago.


----------



## sk063

Caribena versicolor  sling molted today


----------



## daisylover211

sk063 said:


> Caribena versicolor  sling molted today


my caribena versicolor sling also molted today! I haven’t had her for long and it’s the first I’ve seen. She was already out when I checked on her and it scared the heck out of my but she seems okay luckily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom 13

Forgot to post these pic. My little girl, Hysterocrates sp Bakassi just keeps growing.  She must be at least 19cm now after her molt.  Her carapace is huge as well now after her molt. Would like to have measured but she is not very nice about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve1698

February was a big month for molts here.  First my GBB on the 8th, 4 T.albo slings (last one molted on the 28th) and a C. sp Vietnam Blue sling.  I have 10 T's total so 60% molted within 20 days of each other, granted the T.albos are assumed from the same sac.


----------



## The Spider House

3 noteworthy moults over 27th/28th Feb
1. Pamphobeteus ultramarinus 
2. Brachypelma klaasi 
3. Grammostola pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Matt Man

here's my two freshly molted Grammastolas. As soon as they were settled I also rehoused them.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Avicularia taunayi



Euathlus manicata



Holothele sp.



Cyclosternum schmardae



Pterinopelma sazimai



_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## LD50

This little guy is molting as I type this. Looks to have gained some size!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KeGathings17

Pterinopelma sazimai has molted, it's a nice purple now.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Not a t, but the jumping spider molted few days ago.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Two babies.
T. albo and a P. murinus


The albo's a girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

My C. lividus seems to have molted overnight. I'm glad her burrow is all the way to the bottom where I can see her or I would have never know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

Went to bed and my A. Genic had just flipped over! This morning the old suit is off and all looks swell  it's been a long time coming this one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

Therophosa apophysis [F] today 7.3.21

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Spider House

Something else always worth checking on any moult (apart from the usual sex organs) is that the sucking stomach has also successfully been replaced. 

Here is what to look for (circled). There can be digestion problems and your spider unable to feed properly in certain circumstances so best not to overlook this vital part of the moulting process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kibosh

One of my Aphonopelma Sp. Diamondback slings. Top of the abdomen got stuck and was dragging it's old molt around for about a day. Used the old wet Q tip method and some fine tipped tweezers and it came right off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

_Aphonopelma sp. _‘Tamaulipas’, _Davus pentaloris, _and _Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Avicularia avicularia male matured. B. klaasi sling molted. Female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## liquidfluidity

Thursday - T. apophysis - nerve racking the whole time. First molt for this "sling" in my care. Maybe 3i-4i. Can't believe they call them slings. Huge! Little issue with an upper section between the abdomen and carapace but I think were good. Completely planted set up so I cranked the humidity up and waited. Must have softened it a bit as it's mostly gone now. 

Friday - E. murinus
Saturday - E. cyanognathus 
Sunday - I. mira

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemannnni

Wish my lil dude luck!!! I caught it flipping too!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## xhuxhurocket

I THINK my T. albo freebie is molting. It's closed off its burrow and I can see there's some kind of business going on in there. Lots of squirming around in place. I'll be glad when it grows from teeny AF to not quite as teeny AF. My eyesight isn't what it used to be lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88

My Homoeomma orellanai sling molted and after five years and six molts it looks like......wait for it......a sling still. No color whatsoever.

UPDATE: since I made this post, I have found that my B. hamorii has molted, and I am now able to confirm that she is officially mature.

I am currently waiting on my G. porteri sling as well as both of my B. emilia to molt, whenever that will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. chordatus and Phormingochilus sp rufus females both molted.


----------



## rock

B klaasi got a little bigger!  Still living in a shot glass


----------



## sdsnybny

`Brachypelma smithi (annitha) 5-5.5" female

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 5


----------



## The Spider House

sdsnybny said:


> `Brachypelma smithi (annitha) 5-5.5" female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378435
> View attachment 378437


Very pretty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

my A geniculata approximately 4.5" and confirmed female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus sp.”Hati Hati” male matured, Poecilotheria regalis female is around 3” now and my tiny Neischnocolus sp. Panama sling molted too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sk063

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molted Wednesday the second molted Thursday
Brachypelma auratum molted Friday
expecting my Avicularia aurantiaca sp. peruvian to molt sometime tonight or tomorrow


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria rufilata female molted. She’s enormous now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

B. hamorii sling molted overnight. I'm hoping it'll look a little more like an adult but I know better by now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 8 legged

ConstantSorrow said:


> B. hamorii sling molted overnight. I'm hoping it'll look a little more like an adult but I know better by now.


...I know that



sdsnybny said:


> `Brachypelma smithi (annitha) 5-5.5" female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 378435
> View attachment 378437


...Wow!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## emartinm28

This week I had _Harpactira pulchripes _2.5” suspect male and _Avicularia avicularia m1 _3.5-4” and was able to confirm female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

My little G. pulchra female molted again after three years! She's a little over 2" now.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Omothymus schioedtei_ (from @cold blood) left an intact molt in its water dish last night.  (I'm going to see if I can sex it.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## basin79

Brachypelma emilia 

View attachment IMG_2937.MP4


----------



## Envoirment

My tiny _A.geniculata_ sling moulted after being sealed up for a couple weeks. It has barely put on any size at all. It's gone from ~1cm to ~1.001cm.


----------



## USNGunner

My so far unsexed Caribena Versicolor, Bert, molted live on display this morning.  She flipped over and worked her way out.  That was one pale little spood fresh out of the molt.  First time for seeing that.  Luckily my grandson had spent the night so he got to check it out too.  Although he was pissed I wouldn't let him open the incubator or move anything to video it.  I didn't want to disturb her while she was molting or soft after. 

I'm hoping she leaves this molt be and I can get an idea from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Envoirment said:


> My tiny _A.geniculata_ sling moulted after being sealed up for a couple weeks. It has barely put on any size at all. It's gone from ~1cm to ~1.001cm.


Oh, but it will eat like it doubled in size.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kibosh

Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia molted unexpectedly today. Just ate yesterday and didn't even look like it was in premolt. I might not actually need a microscope to see it now. Lol


----------



## Tarantulafeets

P irminia molted today but I missed it because of school 
Finally got the cheverons though


Edit: T albo just flipped right now as well!


Edit/update 2:


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Avicularia taunayi



Harpactira pulchripes



Haplopelma hainanus



Euathlus manicata



Nhandu cerradensis



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Lasiodora isabellina

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Craig73

My 3”’ish G. iheringi finished molting when I walked in this morning, can’t wait to see it stretched out.  Those chelicerae and fangs are starting to look large .   Honorable mentions are the C. versicolor yesterday (looking like solid gains) and gbb Wednesday.

G. iheringi:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LD50

It looks like my T. albopilosus has molted multiple times, it's at least double the size. I should pay more attention, it decided to do spring cleaning and tossed both it's molts out lol


----------



## sk063

Brachypelma smithi molted sometime in the last couple days. Little sucker kept eating right up to it.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Xenesthis immanis



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## emartinm28

This week I had _Caribena laeta _and _Aphonopelma gabeli. _I was pretty surprised by both. The laeta took longer to molt than expected (though not too much longer) but the gabeli just molted on february 4 and was already 1.5” so I’m astounded that a member of this genus at that size would molt again so soon and put on decent size. Unfortunately he/she eviscerated the molt :/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Haplocosmia himalayana molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola pulchripes



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## SouthernBiophilist98

Trinidad olive (_Neoholothele incei) _that molted yesterday.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Everythinh went well, except for one leg. 

_Chilobrachys sp. _"Electric Blue"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## liquidfluidity

I was sooooo happy. Singapore Blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

Everyone. Everyone has molted the last two weeks. It's the March Molt-A-Thon.

Look at this tiny little thing though.

Euathlus sp. "gold" lowland (no idea what this sp is tbh, but whatever)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus irminia male matured.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

T. albopilosus #3 (Bob Ross) molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Super fresh... 6. instar

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Heteroscodra maculata molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Tarantulafeets said:


> P irminia molted today but I missed it because of school
> Finally got the cheverons though
> View attachment 379122
> 
> Edit: T albo just flipped right now as well!
> View attachment 379123
> 
> Edit/update 2:
> View attachment 379148


You wouldn’t believe all the molts I miss because of school...


----------



## 8 legged

In the end... Better miss a molt than miss school!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheInv4sion

Pamphobeteus machala molted yesterday cannot wait until he/she becomes an absolute unit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Nhandu cerradensis





Grammostola quirogai



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Kibosh

One of my Aphonopelma Sp. Diamondback. Just call it #2 lol Oddly it molted weeks after it's sack mates.

Whelp my H. Gigas (my largest T) just molted today after weeks of premolt. She is that nice dark brown coffee/charcoal color now. Would love to have sexed it, but it immediately started eating it's molt. Lol jerk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis

L. parahybana went from .5” to close to 1” DLS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Just got home from work to find T. albopilosus #1 (Atwood) on its back. Be safe, little spood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Smallest female Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

P. muticus. 
Been waiting on this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Encyocratella olivacea molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInv4sion

Poecilotheria rufilata molted when I checked around midnight. Turns out there was still a lateralis in the enclosure from last feeding that I didn't notice so guess I dodged a bullet there.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## 8 legged

T. albopilosum sling molting at the moment...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tarantulafeets

T vagans

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ConstantSorrow

N. coloratovillosus molted while I was at work.
Little beast ate a hearty dinner just last night. Totally unexpected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## liquidfluidity

B. boehmei....again, lol. Starting to get some size. Going to sex it tomorrow. If it looks like the last molt, we will have a boy......still a beauty though 

Nicaraguan Curly molted too but it's deep in it's burrow yet.

GBB molted also but has yet to come back out. Last time I looked, it was eating on it's molt  Prolly 4" but just keeps shredding its molt.....ass

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Immature males.

_Acanthoscurria juruenicola



Lasiodora striatipes

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## draconisj4

0.1 H. pulchripes
0.1 C. marshalli
P. lugardi #1, male
P. lugardi #2, chewed up the molt
0.1 H. longipes
A. chalcodes, it's a girl! Been waiting over 3 years to find out,lol
P. sazimai juvie, It's a girl! Finally it's blue! I've been looking at a nondescript little brown spider for 2.5 years.
N. chromatus, MM
P. rufilata, MM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

C. leetzi #1 molted and is female. Male T. sabulosus molted too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

Hapalopus Sp. colombia large decided to molt again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

P. murinus.
Haven't checked it but i know it's a boy. Lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jess S

G. pulchripes male. Moult was 4.4"




Also, one of the Theraphosidae sp lowland gold moulted , and looks adorable:.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hoxter

My small M. mesomelas molted last night, I snatched it's molt to sex it properly and I'm 90% sure it's a female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

I'm not sure if ti was today, but I got her with her exuviae right next to her. Lol.

_Nhandu cerradensis



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

One of my small Sericopelma sp. Veraguas molted today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

_Aphonopelma chalcodes _‘New River’ 


was really surprised that it molted again so soon. Picked it up in June 2020, didn’t molt in my care until February 2021 and it’s already molted again.

_Aphonopelma _sp. Diamonback

_Ceratogyrus marshalli 

Psalmopoeus pulcher _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Received a P. langenbucheri last week, this morning she molted an is fine. Now I know why the rehouse was so easy...


----------



## ArchMage

Had my Lasiodora parahybana molt yesterday and my Cyriopagopus lividum molt this morning (she came up to the surface and made a web mat surprisingly). Expecting the Grammostola pulchra to be molting in the next couple weeks as well. Exciting times!


----------



## sk063

Ybyrapora sooretama,  Gammostola pulchra, and Ephebopus rufescens molted over the weekend!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Chilobrachys dyscolus

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## LD50

My C. darlingi isn't a baby anymore 🥲 Her horn is growing in and I'm so excited, she definitely needs a rehouse asap.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Megaphobema robustum juvenile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

Psalmopoeus irminia, tried sexing its molt and I'm leaning towards male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gabrielgartner

My Juvie _G. pulchra_ molted today after more than 300 days. It literally grew maybe a mm from it's last molt. Sheesh, this thing grows slowly. At least I can hope that it's female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Birupes simoroxigorum went into 3. instar last night!

Here is the craziest runner in our house - 
I am so glad that it cannot climb smooth surfaces!




I bought it from a polish breeder in first instar. The price now is more than the double.. insane!
Click the pic for a better view...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baby T

Got home from work to find my C. Versi had molted whoop whoop  
Never get to see the action though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenNet

One of my 3 Dolichothele diamantinensis. All 3 are females, wish I had a male.

Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia. Still small, but growing better than I expected. No colors yet, tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

XenoT said:


> One of my 3 Dolichothele diamantinensis. All 3 are females, wish I had a male.
> 
> Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia. Still small, but growing better than I expected. No colors yet, tho.


Sell a female, buy a Male!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KenNet

8 legged said:


> Sell a female, buy a Male!?


Sure, if I only could find one here.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Aphonopelma anax molted overnight.
It looks exactly the same.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Table

My G. pulcra molted finally, after two months of premolt. Finally got a gander for this one, he's a he. still, I'm enjoying the darker and more rich coloration already <3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis

T. vagans confirmed male found molting last night. Watched the whole thing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

I don't think it was actually today, but here are the ones I found next to their exuviae.

_Euathlus sp. _"Metropolitana"





_Pelinobius muticus





Nhandu cerradensis



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kibosh

Tapinauchenius Violaceus, got it's purple colors now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KenNet

Kibosh said:


> Tapinauchenius Violaceus, got it's purple colors now.


Beautiful spider, indeed! Good luck with her.


----------



## vicareux

Before the molt he was around 3.5-4 inches DLS. I did not think he would mature that small. Kind of a bummer ngl
Nhandu Chromatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ian14

Just started feeding and found my obt on its back in a silk hammock so I'm guessing new clothes imminently!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

vicareux said:


> Before the molt he was around 3.5-4 inches DLS. I did not think he would mature that small. Kind of a bummer ngl
> Nhandu Chromatus
> View attachment 381220


Great capture!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ComputerDellLI

Stromatopelma calceatum female, she was making a web hammock last night, and this morning I discovered her emerging from her molt and grooming. 48 days of pre-molt.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

A avic molted again without me knowing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My AF P. cambridgei, Crawlspace, molted today. It looks like everything went well and she's starting to move around and groom herself. Probably my favorite tarantula in my collection, so I'm pretty excited. I knew it was going to happen any day because last night she was hiding underneath her cork round, and she's usually out on full display.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Carmen, my AF P. auratus, emerged from her den after molting last week. I was so stunned by her beauty that my jaw was on the floor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

E. murinus
C. versicolor


----------



## Harrod

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Carmen, my AF P. auratus, emerged from her den after molting last week. I was so stunned by her beauty that my jaw was on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 381398


Beautiful


----------



## DomGom TheFather

One of my obt's hooked out.


----------



## Kirstielol

My G.pulchra before and after a molt! Almost doubled in size and is starting to show off their adult coloration

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Kirstielol said:


> My G.pulchra before and after a molt! Almost doubled in size and is starting to show off their adult coloration
> 
> View attachment 381429


What a cutie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

This week: 

0.0.1 _Aphonopelma hentzi_
0.0.1 _Brachypelma hamorii _
0.0.1 _Davus pentaloris _
0.0.1 _Eupalaestrus campestratus _
1.0.0 _Poecilotheria metallica _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My Heterothele villosella, Pamphobeteus sp. “machala” smaller female, and Avicularia purpurea all molted today.


----------



## z32upgrader

Augacephalus ezendami male molted.


----------



## 8 legged

I sold one of my Pamphobeteus vespertinus last week, now the second molted right before my eyes...
The brownish orange turned to black an pinkish purple...   
This one I will keep!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## TheHound

My T sabulosus did yesterday - my first moult as a keeper! She started (or at least, I first noticed her on her back) about 5.30pm and when I went to bed about 2.30am she was pretty much out, sitting next to the exuvium flexing her chelicerae. She was kind of still curled up though, and is today in her burrow, so I haven't really had a good look at her yet, though I did last night see the red on her abdomen has come through quite nicely. Sadly the abdomen was too chewed up for sexing to be on the cards. Can't wait to see her out and about, in any case!


----------



## WolleWolf

My G. pulchra is molting right now, got it in 2i and when everything goes alright it will be in 5i. It molts regurarly every 4-6 weeks since its with me, I think its a good speed for a pulchra.

While my G. pulchra has molted successfully (upwards), now my Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple lie on its back!

Okay, now my P. tirgrinawesseli lie on its back


----------



## Jzornes29

One of my P. Regalis (4") molted while I was at work yesterday! Yellows are starting to come in nicely. Little bugger is sitting right over the molt though so I haven't pulled it out. Hoping I can get it in good enough shape to sex it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

D. pentaloris adult female molted and so did my adult female E. murinus, but she molted out of a pairing

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## mack1855

B.boehmei….my only Brachy in 7 years of T keeping.This only took 6 months,  .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux

Surprise suspect female C. Versicolor molt this morning! From 2+ish inches to nearly 3 from what i've seen.
The exuviae is still deep in its web tunnel. Hope it wont be too mangled up so i can sex it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Snagged an intact molt from my Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple sling and was able to look at it under the microscope. It's a female!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

My only holdback baby T. plumipes I produced molted and is female!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## WolleWolf

My juvi female N. cromatus is on its back. This week was a good week!


----------



## ComputerDellLI

Juvi female H. pulchripes molted yesterday. Looking lovely, and I can't wait until her blue legs harden up. She's still a bit smaller than what I can only assume is a leggy suspect male from the same sac.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Three today.
Two T. albos and my little A. geniculata.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Smotzer

DomGom TheFather said:


> Three today.
> Two T. albos and my little A. geniculata.
> View attachment 382143
> View attachment 382144
> View attachment 382145


Looking good! Genic is clean looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Smotzer said:


> Looking good! Genic is clean looking!


I love this spider. 
Never had one before.


----------



## emartinm28

0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata _
0.0.2 _Avicularia minatrix_
0.0.1 _Brachypelma smithi _
0.0.1 _Idiothele mira _
0.0.2 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei _

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edan bandoot

I haven't been able to get pictures of most of my molts recently, until this one!
Sericopelma sp santa Catalina

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



Harpactira pulchripes



Brachypelma emilia



Nhandu carapoensis



Dolichothele diamantinensis



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VikingRaptor90

Idk when it did it but my T. Albo molted. I didn't even know it was in premolt since it never comes out of it's burrow.


----------



## CarlixTomix

Today my Cyriocosmus elegans molted. It is by far the smallest ling I have had yet (the ruler shown in that picture is in milimetres, that's probably around 1/8 inches).
I wish I had a microscope good enough to sex it.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Sterls

Molts over the last 2 months or so since I haven't posted on this thread in a minute:

Tliltocatl kalhenbergi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Phormingochilus sp rufus
Pterinochilus murinus - DCF 'Kigoma'
Megaphobema robustum
Aphonopelma catalina
Aphonopelma hentzi
(2) Acanthoscurria geniculata
Ceratogyrus meridionalis
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Nhandu tripepii
Phormictopus sp Dominican purple
Heteroscodra maculata
Tliltocatl albopilosus
Idiothele mira
Monocentropus balfouri (actually happened today)
NOT my Grammostola pulchra  

Picture of my MM Genic's molt:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CarlixTomix

Sterls said:


> Molts over the last 2 months or so since I haven't posted on this thread in a minute:
> 
> Tliltocatl kalhenbergi
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> Phormingochilus sp rufus
> Pterinochilus murinus - DCF 'Kigoma'
> Megaphobema robustum
> Aphonopelma catalina
> Aphonopelma hentzi
> (2) Acanthoscurria geniculata
> Ceratogyrus meridionalis
> Ephebopus cyanognathus
> Nhandu tripepii
> Phormictopus sp Dominican purple
> Heteroscodra maculata
> Tliltocatl albopilosus
> Idiothele mira
> Monocentropus balfouri (actually happened today)
> NOT my Grammostola pulchra
> 
> Picture of my MM Genic's molt:


Could you please post a photo of your  Phormingochilus sp rufus?


----------



## Sterls

CarlixTomix said:


> Could you please post a photo of your  Phormingochilus sp rufus?


It's a sling in an orange prescription bottle, so no. It's burrowed 90% of the time anyway, and when it's not it runs into the burrow the moment I touch the enclosure. If you want to see pictures I recommend the genus gallery: https://arachnoboards.com/gallery/categories/phormingochilus.120/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CarlixTomix

Sterls said:


> It's a sling in an orange prescription bottle, so no. It's burrowed 90% of the time anyway, and when it's not it runs into the burrow the moment I touch the enclosure. If you want to see pictures I recommend the genus gallery: https://arachnoboards.com/gallery/categories/phormingochilus.120/


Thanks, I'll check the gallery. I'm pretty new in this site and I'm still learning where is everything. I figured out Search button would be helpful for this, but I didn't find a lot there.
I love that species and it's in my list, that's why I wanted a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterls

CarlixTomix said:


> Thanks, I'll check the gallery. I'm pretty new in this site and I'm still learning where is everything. I figured out Search button would be helpful for this, but I didn't find a lot there.
> I love that species and it's in my list, that's why I wanted a shot.


When I get a good picture of it it'll be going into the gallery for sure, probably won't be for awhile though. At least until next rehouse, which won't be for a molt or two. After that it's dependent on catching it out. I can try to remember to tag/PM you whenever that happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

C. elegans female, and Pseudhapalopus sp. "Colombia" sling #3 molted.

Grammostola acteon smaller female molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Acanthoscurria cf. musculosa





Lasiodora klugi





Selenocosmia javanensis



_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Kibosh

Spring bonanza!

4/19/21- I. Mira
4/20/21 P. Formosa
4/21/21 2x(Orphnaecus sp.) ‘Blue’ Panay
4/21/21 Encyocratella Olivacea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

T. cupreus adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

One of my two JF Brachypelma boehmei molted.
One of my two Scopelobates sericeus molted. They stay hidden for such a long time during molt that it always makes me a bit worried if they made it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KenNet

The molt from my Scopelobates sericeus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

My largest female Acanthoscurria geniculata and Aphonopelma anax molted today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LD50

My P. muticus molted either last night or this morning  she grew quite a bit! I'm definitely excited to see this one grow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolleWolf

My juvi female G. pulchripes made a good jump from 2" to over 3"


----------



## LD50

I had a feeling about this one but my T. albopilosus molted again! Crazy how a freebie is becoming my favorite tarantula.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

XenoT said:


> The molt from my Scopelobates sericeus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382598


Cool photo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

Lasiodora Parahybana I think about 5 days ago.
It arrived ready to burst a few weeks ago and I haven't seen it since!!


----------



## Metallattorney

My little _harpactira marksi _sling molted today.


----------



## z32upgrader

Bumba horrida and T. vagans females and suspect male Aphonopelma vorheisi sling molted.


----------



## 0311usmc

C.bach ma, going to have to zoom in to see this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

This week I had _Monocentropus balfouri_ and _Pterinopelma sazimai_. The _balfouri_’s always get me frustrated, they almost never surface after their molts so it’s been impossible to keep an accurate molting record.
_P. sazimai _finally getting some blue though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Poecilotheria regalis



_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Kibosh

One of my Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple is currently on its back. Really want to sneak in there and take pictures of the process, but really don't even want to risk disturbing it.


----------



## Kibosh

Aaaaannnnnd my second Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple flipped on its back just hours after it's sling mate. Both went off without an issue . Love these little purple spazes. Only T I own that I actually have to be careful when I remove the enclosure lid cause they just start darting around like their on fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Phormictopus sp. "south hispaniola" molted overnight. Curious to see the color changes once it hardens up.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Gbb. Time for a rehouse.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudoclamoris gigas female molted.


----------



## 0311usmc

C.lividus molted today! Best thing I ever did was rehouse her Into an acrylic enclosure from a shitty can't see through it sterilite container.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

A chalcodes has molted somewhere in the last few days, and I has able to get a crappy pic of its leg through the tiny window in her burrow. 


Now all of my ts have molted at least once! (I never thought I'd say those words since getting an Aphonopelma :,)


----------



## Scorpiobsession

Unidentified wild caught spider. I never understood the size difference after a molt until now. It's now about 1/4" DLS. Before I'd guess it was about 3/16"DLS (~4.8 -> 6.4mm). As I type this it's running around it's enclosure. I'm looking forward to identifying and sexing it when it gets bigger.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Avic avic is molting right now.
I actually thought she was dead until I started counting toes. Once I hit 12, I figured it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KenNet

Lampropelma nigerrimum "Sangihe Black"
If it's not a female this time, I will give up on buying slings of this species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0311usmc

XenoT said:


> Lampropelma nigerrimum "Sangihe Black"
> If it's not a female this time, I will give up on buying slings of this species.
> 
> View attachment 383244


Looks male to me!


----------



## KenNet

0311usmc said:


> Looks male to me!


Why?


----------



## 0311usmc

Hahahaha. I'm just kidding, I couldn't resist when I read your post about if you get a other male instead of female.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KenNet

0311usmc said:


> Hahahaha. I'm just kidding, I couldn't resist when I read your post about if you get a other male instead of female.


You want him if you're right?


----------



## 0311usmc

XenoT said:


> You want him if you're right?


Haha, no buddy I'm good. Sure appreciate it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria ornata, smaller female molted. She’s getting pretty darn big now.
Caribena versicolor male #2 molted. He’s a little better than half the size of his brother, which I keep in a warm room.


----------



## MikeofBorg

My big female A. geniculata molted today. She was already over 6 inches DLS. She seems to molt almost every 3 months for the past 2 1/2 years. I got her as a freebie and was excited she ended up being a lady. She has a big old booty too. Very good eater.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My cyriopagopus sp. hati hati molted today. I had suspected that she was female due to her coloration, and today that was confirmed! Very happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## emartinm28

This week: 

_Aphonopelma eutylenum _0.0.1 
_Dolicothele diamantinensis _0.1
_Tliltocatl albopilosus _1(?).0 

super excited to confirm one of my _D. diamantinensis _as female! She’s the one in my profile picture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma emilia young male, adult female Chromatopelma cyaneopunescens and Chilobrachys fimbriatus male, is still immature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Last week, I was moving some enclosures around to do maintenance when I noticed that my juvenile female _Davus pentaloris_ was waiting for food next to her discarded molt.













Freshly Molted Bumblebutt (♀ Davus pentaloris 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 3, 2021
__
bumblebutt
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
female
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
juvenile
pentaloris








My juvenile male _Bumba horrida_ also molted this weekend.













Freshly Molted Pele (♂ Bumba horrida 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 3, 2021
__
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
callow
exuviae
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
male
molt
paraphysa horrida
pele
post-molt



















3" Male Bumba horrida [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 3, 2021
__
accessory organs
brazilian redhead tarantula
bumba
bumba cabocla
bumba horrida
exuviae
horrida
iracema cabocla
juvenile
male
molt
paraphysa horrida
pele
sexing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolleWolf

MikeofBorg said:


> My big female A. geniculata molted today. She was already over 6 inches DLS. She seems to molt almost every 3 months for the past 2 1/2 years. I got her as a freebie and was excited she ended up being a lady. She has a big old booty too. Very good eater.


Thats incedribly fast. Normally when A. geniculata hits 4-5" they molt once a year IME. My 5" female molted last year April/May and she has made the molting mat the last days. A molt is very near, cant wait!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

C. marshalli.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma boehmei

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolleWolf

A, geniculata female, made a good jump from 5" to 6+", she is bigger and thicker now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Homoeomma sp. gold.  Went to water and found it in its back.  Nearly two hours later it started to molt and 30 minutes later success.  Talk about a nail biter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

Went on vacation for a week and came back to a molt from my B. hamorii and A. chalcodes (this one surprised me). I'm so surprised my A. chalcodes molted so soon. She didn't grow one bit


----------



## corydalis

Grammostola pulchra juvenile male

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Spoodfood

I’ve had 5 Ts molt this week alone! Probably because of the rising temperatures. Psalmopoeus pulcher, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Lasiodora parahybana, Brachypelma auratum, and Avicularia metallica.


----------



## z32upgrader

My newly acquired P. chordatus molted and is female. Juvenile male P. cancerides molted and my second male Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" matured.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Tarantulafeets said:


> Gbb and t albo are both upside down right now (The gbb kind of diagonally) hoping to see some fresh colors!





Tarantulafeets said:


> Both finished! They are both flipped back over and stretching away.
> 
> Gbb in the process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369961
> 
> Best I could get from the t albo's window:
> View attachment 369962
> 
> Finished!
> View attachment 369963


My T albo and gbb were both upside down this morning, and both molted at the same time again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola sp. 



Grammostola rosea





Sericopelma rubronitens





Monocentropus balfouri



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Craig73

My I. Mira molted the other week.  Hope this video link works, I threw it on YouTube. Don’t judge, I don’t know what the heck I’m doing. 

Video of my freshly molted juvenile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

My little P. Pulcher molted last night. Can't wait to watch this one grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

E. cyanognathus female molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

The other gbb.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## VikingRaptor90

My Aphonopelma Seemanni molted this morning. It looks absolutely stunning imo sorry about the potato quality of my phone's camera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux

corydalis said:


> Grammostola pulchra juvenile male
> 
> View attachment 383872
> 
> View attachment 383873


He's looking gorgeous. What size was he before the molt?


----------



## corydalis

vicareux said:


> He's looking gorgeous. What size was he before the molt?


Between 13-14 cm (dls). He is, let's hope he won't kick himself bald before I take a proper full body picture of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

A ton of mine have been molting within the past few days! Binx, my B. hamorii just molted and I was able to confirm that she is female! My P. miranda also molted and she is absolutely massive. Really excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Dolichothele diamantinensis _Blue





_Davus aff. pentaloris





Grammostola quirogai





Thrixopelma lagunas/Homeomma sp. _"Blue"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Myrlina

Lasiodora parahybana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## asunshinefix

This week my T. albo, B. boehmei, GBB, and G. pulchra all molted! Don't know who I'm most excited about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sk063

Seems like every time I turn around something has molted! I can't keep up! Not at all disappointed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

This week: 
_Brachypelma boehmi _0.0.1
_Caribena versicolor _0.0.1
_Ceratogyrus marshalli _0.0.1 
_Monocentropus balfouri _0.0.1


----------



## Marika

My E. campestratus molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Gaherp

Had a C. ritae molt out to mature male today. Can't wait to pair him to some of my females in a few weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Tonight...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WolleWolf

My juvi f B. smithi is on her back. She is now around 2.5", hoping for a good jump. One of the most stunning T´s ever these ex. annithas!


----------



## Ungoliant

Flash, my female _Grammostola pulchra_, surprised me with a molt this morning!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## z32upgrader

Theraphosinae sp “Roatan” sling molted. Pretty sure it’s a girl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" molted tonight as did my Psalmopoeus pulcher boy.  He's still immature.  Euathlus sp. “Parda” male and my girlfriend's G. pulchra sling is on "his" back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

C versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

B. emilia female molted. Paired adult female Poecilotheria striata molted.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Aphonopelma chalcodes_ molted for the first time in my care, and she's female!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Ungoliant said:


> My _Aphonopelma chalcodes_ molted for the first time in my care, and she's female!


Your aphonopelma molt? I heard in legend they are forever tiny blimps with legs!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ungoliant

MrGhostMantis said:


> Your aphonopelma molt? I heard in legend they are forever tiny blimps with legs!


_In the year 2525,
If man is still alive,
If woman can survive,
They may find—

In the year 3535,
A fat _Aphonopelma_ may be molting.
It won't matter how dark it is
Or how long it hasn't eaten._

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Ungoliant said:


> _In the year 2525,
> If man is still alive,
> If woman can survive,
> They may find—
> 
> In the year 3535,
> A fat _Aphonopelma_ may be molting.
> It won't matter how dark it is
> Or how long it hasn't eaten._


   *BRAVO*


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Woke up to find my G. pulchra molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

She should be huge now...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tarantulafeets

T vagans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

8 legged said:


> She should be huge now...


And so hungry!


----------



## 8 legged

It's always a pleasure to see a stirmi after molting!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Tarantulafeets said:


> T vagans
> View attachment 384959





Starting to get some red hairs on its abdomen...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Cyriocosmus cf. ritae



Dolichothele diamantinensis _Green Variation
_





Harpactira pulchripes





Haplopelma hainanum





Xenesthis sp. _"Blue"
_



_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## IronMaiden

My brachypelma boehmei molted today after a year and months of premolt.


----------



## liquidfluidity

N. tripepii
Woke up to see it finishing up a web mat. Texted that pic to a friend and set my phone down. Turned back around in time to see it flip. Took video for about 2.5 hours..... I should have pulled the molt right away and it must have been thirsty as it shredded the abdomen of the molt....jack ass! 
The mat was made over a little leaf litter so when I trickled some water in, it created a pool. It immediately came over and drank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Poecilotheria rufilata male matured.


----------



## Thekla

My GBB moulted today, first moult this year in the spider room!!! 

And this is how I found her... and her new "roommate". 




I have no idea how she did that...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma hamorii larger female.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Tiny B. albiceps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola sp._





_Pamphobeteus cf. petersi







_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Brachalakin

My T. verdezi molted, it might me an inch now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Caribena laeta juvenile female. Spider labelled as Diplura sp. "Sanguinea" molted in the last few days.  I think it might be Diplura sp. "Rurrenabaque".  Molt appears male.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## TheHound

My Davus pentaloris moulted yesterday. Was going to post when I could grab a pic, but he's still in his hide today, having ejected his exuvia. Can't wait to get a look at him. Legs seem to have darkened, but can't tell much more.


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Harpactira pulchripes_ molted yesterday.  I'm thinking it may be male, but I wouldn't mind a second opinion.












Freshly Molted Harpactira pulchripes (♀ 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 20, 2021
__ 1
__
callow
female
golden blue leg baboon tarantula
harpactira
harpactira pulchripes
juvenile female
post-molt
pulchripes




						My juvenile Harpactira pulchripes molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Hysterocrates gigas, the largest one in my communal group of three molted. Female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H gigas juvie molted


----------



## Baby T

After what seems like a millennium my T. Vagans finally did the deed! 
I popped my head in the spider room before bed and it was already half way out.
Restless night for me lol!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Baby T said:


> After what seems like a millennium my T. Vagans finally did the deed!
> I popped my head in the spider room before bed and it was already half way out.
> Restless night for me lol!


Well it's about time.

My C. versicolor molted last night.


----------



## Baby T

I 


Frogdaddy said:


> Well it's about time.
> 
> My C. versicolor molted last night.





Frogdaddy said:


> Well it's about time.
> 
> My C. versicolor molted last night.


I know right!! Whoop go on you little blue beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

z32upgrader said:


> Caribena laeta juvenile female. Spider labelled as Diplura sp. "Sanguinea" molted in the last few days.  I think it might be Diplura sp. "Rurrenabaque".  Molt appears male.
> View attachment 385478
> View attachment 385479
> View attachment 385480
> View attachment 385481


Wow! That bright red is so beautiful!


----------



## 8 legged

My L. klugi chanced her clothes this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

G. pulchra and lil' LP's not quite so little anymore. Definitely overdue for a rehouse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

The first t that got me into the hobby is my L parahybana. Her first molt in my care was on March 21st, 2020. Her next molt was then on June 21st. And then she molted yesterday, May 21st. This is getting weird...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma marxi male, still unsexed Grammostola pulchripes, Acanthoscurria geniculata medium sized female and one of my two Pseudhapalopus sp “blue” females molted.


----------



## Frogdaddy

Grammostola rosea

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Finikan

Lasiodora parahybana sling and c. Cyaneopubescens sling. I've been waiting for these molts for months!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Heteroscodra maculata



Brachypelma hamorii



_

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## z32upgrader

Lampropelma violaceopes male molted. Still immature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

H. pulchripes had a wardrobe change with no malfunctions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Finikan

Craig73 said:


> H. pulchripes had a wardrobe change with no malfunctions.
> 
> View attachment 385874


Love that glow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## z32upgrader

B. albiceps, largest female. B. smithi small male. Chaetopelma olivaceum female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

E murinus molted, looks like it regrew its 2 missing legs as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma emilia male juvie.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

Psalmopoeus reduncus sling molted I’m guessing 3-4 days ago.  I have not seen it out yet, but by the length and girth of the legs it looks to have doubled in size; could be an inch now. Flat out put the  cambridgei‘s last molt to shame. Definitely has the size jump like the irmania.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

GBB, yeah, I said it.    Has to be a solid 3” now, but the web castle is thick so this is as good as it gets.  Finally back to a cute fuzzy butt and not the shinny armor it’s been sporting in premolt. 

Irritated the A. Minatrix closed off its web tube; I need its enclosure for this guy.  Whatever he’s doing in there he better make it snappy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Grammostola actaeon_ molted yesterday and wins the award for "most lifelike molt."  (I'm not sure how she managed to crawl out while leaving it in such a lifelike state -- probably an upright molt.)












Freshly Molted Grammostola actaeon (2")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 26, 2021
__
actaeon
brazilian redrump tarantula
brazilian wooly black tarantula
callow
grammostola
grammostola actaeon
juvenile
post-molt



















Lifelike Molt (Grammostola actaeon 2")



__ Ungoliant
__ May 26, 2021
__ 2
__
actaeon
brazilian redrump tarantula
brazilian wooly black tarantula
exuviae
grammostola
grammostola actaeon
juvenile
molt




						The molt was left in this lifelike position.
					




Unfortunately, when I snipped off the abdomen for sexing, my scissors clipped the area I wanted to focus on, so I'm not certain of the sex.












2" Grammostola actaeon [molt sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ May 26, 2021
__ 1
__
actaeon
brazilian redrump tarantula
brazilian wooly black tarantula
exuviae
grammostola
grammostola actaeon
juvenile
molt
sexing




						I think I see the uterus externus, but my scissors clipped the area I wanted to focus on, so I'm...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Thekla

Ungoliant said:


> My _Grammostola actaeon_ molted yesterday and wins the award for "most lifelike molt."  (I'm not sure how she managed to crawl out while leaving it in such a lifelike state -- probably an upright molt.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshly Molted Grammostola actaeon (2")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ May 26, 2021
> __
> actaeon
> brazilian redrump tarantula
> brazilian wooly black tarantula
> callow
> grammostola
> grammostola actaeon
> juvenile
> post-molt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifelike Molt (Grammostola actaeon 2")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ May 26, 2021
> __ 2
> __
> actaeon
> brazilian redrump tarantula
> brazilian wooly black tarantula
> exuviae
> grammostola
> grammostola actaeon
> juvenile
> molt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The molt was left in this lifelike position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, when I snipped off the abdomen for sexing, my scissors clipped the area I wanted to focus on, so I'm not certain of the sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2" Grammostola actaeon [molt sexing]
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ May 26, 2021
> __ 1
> __
> actaeon
> brazilian redrump tarantula
> brazilian wooly black tarantula
> exuviae
> grammostola
> grammostola actaeon
> juvenile
> molt
> sexing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I see the uterus externus, but my scissors clipped the area I wanted to focus on, so I'm...


I guess they want to tell us something... my GBB just did the same!  





						Who molted today?
					

N. tripepii Woke up to see it finishing up a web mat. Texted that pic to a friend and set my phone down. Turned back around in time to see it flip. Took video for about 2.5 hours..... I should have pulled the molt right away and it must have been thirsty as it shredded the abdomen of the...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Thekla said:


> I guess they want to tell us something... my GBB just did the same!


Impressive carapace placement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

P. murinus female #1, the female I’ve had the longest molted today.
Turns out she still hates me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Thekla

My B. emilia moulted yesterday, just shy of 2" now. I got her as a 2nd instar sling 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WolleWolf

G. iheringi female now 4"

And my B. auratum molted, too. Bought as a sexed female  but she is a he! Contacted the seller, he offered me a mystery box with OW slings and I accepted.
(first time MB)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

A Caribena molted tonight...     ...and the colors are

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

I was not expecting this pleasant surprise just yet!  This ball of mess is my freshly molted crown jewel of my collection, G. iheringi.  Looks like it just flipped over upright.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## l4nsky

0.1 P. met I was hoping for a double clutch from and 0.1 P. muticus which was actually a surprise.


----------



## emartinm28

Within the last couple weeks: 
0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
0.0.1 _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
0.0.1 _Aphonopelma moderatum_
0.0.1 _Aphonopelma_ sp. Bosque Primavera
0.0.1 _Aphonopelma _sp. Tamaulipas
0.0.1 _Caribena laeta_
0.0.1 _Caribena versicolor_
0.0.1 _Dolicothele diamantinensis_
0.0.1 _Harpactira pulchripes_
0.0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria metallica_
0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus pulcher_
0.0.1 _Tliltocatl albopilosus_

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Craig73

emartinm28 said:


> Within the last couple weeks:
> 0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma moderatum_
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma_ sp. Bosque Primavera
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma _sp. Tamaulipas
> 0.0.1 _Caribena laeta_
> 0.0.1 _Caribena versicolor_
> 0.0.1 _Dolicothele diamantinensis_
> 0.0.1 _Harpactira pulchripes_
> 0.0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_
> 0.0.1 _Poecilotheria metallica_
> 0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus pulcher_
> 0.0.1 _Tliltocatl albopilosus_


You’ve had quite the month, congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## l4nsky

emartinm28 said:


> Within the last couple weeks:
> 0.0.1 _Acanthoscurria geniculata_
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma chalcodes_
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma moderatum_
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma_ sp. Bosque Primavera
> 0.0.1 _Aphonopelma _sp. Tamaulipas
> 0.0.1 _Caribena laeta_
> 0.0.1 _Caribena versicolor_
> 0.0.1 _Dolicothele diamantinensis_
> 0.0.1 _Harpactira pulchripes_
> 0.0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_
> 0.0.1 _Poecilotheria metallica_
> 0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus pulcher_
> 0.0.1 _Tliltocatl albopilosus_


Nice! Any sexable or are they still all slings?


----------



## emartinm28

l4nsky said:


> Nice! Any sexable or are they still all slings?


The P. metallica and P. pulcher are suspect female. The A. moderatum, D. diamantinensis, H. pulchripes and T. albo are suspect male. I suck at softening molts though, I either rip or dissolve them every time...


----------



## l4nsky

emartinm28 said:


> The P. metallica and P. pulcher are suspect female. The A. moderatum, D. diamantinensis, H. pulchripes and T. albo are suspect male. I suck at softening molts though, I either rip or dissolve them every time...


How are you softening your molts? What I do is get a glass, put a drop of Dawn dish soap in (the soap really diminishes the water's surface tension, allowing the light molts to sink a bit to absorb more water and become pliable), fill with warm water, remove all the suds, place the molt in, gently dunk it a few times underwater, and then let them soak for 10 minutes or so. Afterwards, I'll pull them out and GENTLY sandwich them between some paper towels to remove a lot of the moisture, using small scrap pieces of paper towel to remove more moisture as I unroll them. I have a few tricks I use for sexing molts as well. I have a 2" foam board that I will pin the molt to (usually in the back two leg sockets as the tough exoskeleton makes it less likely to tear off the board). I use blunted needles to tease the molt open under magnification (usually my phone camera zoomed in TBH). When I'm doing this, I'll keep my hands steady on the table and just try to use small and fluid finger motions to work with the molt. I'll also cut a bit off the (wet and pliable) molt between the last pair of book lungs and the spinnerets to reduce the risk of the molt tearing under its own weight as I manipulate it. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## emartinm28

l4nsky said:


> How are you softening your molts? What I do is get a glass, put a drop of Dawn dish soap in (the soap really diminishes the water's surface tension, allowing the light molts to sink a bit to absorb more water and become pliable), fill with warm water, remove all the suds, place the molt in, gently dunk it a few times underwater, and then let them soak for 10 minutes or so. Afterwards, I'll pull them out and GENTLY sandwich them between some paper towels to remove a lot of the moisture, using small scrap pieces of paper towel to remove more moisture as I unroll them. I have a few tricks I use for sexing molts as well. I have a 2" foam board that I will pin the molt to (usually in the back two leg sockets as the tough exoskeleton makes it less likely to tear off the board). I use blunted needles to tease the molt open under magnification (usually my phone camera zoomed in TBH). When I'm doing this, I'll keep my hands steady on the table and just try to use small and fluid finger motions to work with the molt. I'll also cut a bit off the (wet and pliable) molt between the last pair of book lungs and the spinnerets to reduce the risk of the molt tearing under its own weight as I manipulate it. Hope that helps.


Wow, thank you! I was using water and a bit of hand soap with q-tips. Guess maybe too much soap or not soaking long enough? I’ll definitely be trying your method next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

emartinm28 said:


> Wow, thank you! I was using water and a bit of hand soap with q-tips. Guess maybe too much soap or not soaking long enough? I’ll definitely be trying your method next time.


Anytime. One other thing to pay attention to is the book lungs themselves and their orientation (they're readily visible on a molt as the thicker whitish pieces and the internal side is usually brighter as well). Try and figure out if they belong to the back pair or the front pair and if you're looking at the internal side or the external side as you're working so you can try and see what way you have to move/twist/untangle the molt to expose the spermatheca (or lack thereof).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adrinium

my a avic lisalisa molted, she was an adult when i got her and also unsexed but i see no bulbous pedipalps sooooo i am very happy!


----------



## Ungoliant

Skyler, my mature female _Avicularia avicularia_, finally molted tonight.  Unfortunately, I missed the actual molt, but I can see a bunch of extra legs through the webbing.




emartinm28 said:


> Wow, thank you! I was using water and a bit of hand soap with q-tips. Guess maybe too much soap or not soaking long enough? I’ll definitely be trying your method next time.


Some other techniques I have successfully used (some are easier with small molts than others).

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Coremiocnemis hoggi



Proshapalopus multicuspidatus



Lasiodora subcanens





Avicularia taunayi





Grammostola sp.





Cyriocosmus perezmilesi



_

_Tmesiphantes sp.





_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ComputerDellLI

C. sp. 'Hati Hati', H. devamatha, and P. crassipes all in the past few days.


----------



## Craig73

N. incei (gold color form) molted but burrowed still.

The P. murinus RCF sling molted and appears to be about 1” now from the glimpse I was able to get.  Wants to be fed, but doesn’t want to make an appearance. The shenanigans is real, this is why it’s name is Weiner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus sp. “flammifera” male molted. Citharacanthus cyaneus sling and Psalmopoeus reduncus male molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sambro

I came home last night to discover a gooey obt sling last night. And ofcourse it shredded it molt so no sexing this time. Any one know the best time to start sexing molts from slings?


----------



## Edan bandoot

Was able to get this nice molt from my phormingochilus sp rufus.
Also had these molt in the last week.
Pternapelma saizima
P. Cambridgei
T.albo X2
Viridasius sp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emi248

That molt is very clean, Impressed.


----------



## Penn

My little LP had their first molt today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

A aviclaria molted today


----------



## z32upgrader

Sambro said:


> I came home last night to discover a gooey obt sling last night. And ofcourse it shredded it molt so no sexing this time. Any one know the best time to start sexing molts from slings?


With even a cheap microscope, slings can be positively sexed at about 1”.


----------



## WolleWolf

My female Pamphobeteus cf, antinous molted. She is now 4.5", stunning deep black spider!


----------



## mack1855

My smallest little M.mesomelas.Was a runt,.Didn't really think he was going to make it.
But he/she ate and did well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## IronMaiden

GBB molted a few days ago. I wish I could take a photo but the web tube is so thick you can't get a good view of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

My Birupes simonoxigorum sling molted and at this stage you can identify it...
I have it since L1 (larve) and it grows great.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Just got home and found my Lasiodorides polycuspulatus on its back. Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Craig73

Two A. bicoloratum; one looks like a day or two ago maybe, and one tonight. It’s taken 5.5 months to go from ~.33” to less than .5”.  Happy to see some color finally showing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Chilobrachys dyscolus_ "blue" molted Wednesday night.  The abdomen looks pretty shredded, so I'm not optimistic about sexing.


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma pruriens female and Acanthoscurria geniculata smallest female molted.


----------



## WolleWolf

My small female T.stirmi has molted. She is now 4".


----------



## Frogdaddy

Dequarious Ducksworth - X. intermedia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swamps

Unsexed T. Violaceus, now should be sitting at around 2" DLS. Still unsexed due to them ripping molt.


----------



## johnny quango

My adult female Thrixopelma sp cajamarca moulted today


----------



## emartinm28

This week
0.0.1 _Avicularia minatrix_
0.0.1 _Idiothele mira

edit: _was able to confirm that the I. mira is a female thanks to @l4nsky ’s advice on softening exuviae!


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus triseriatus, N. incei gold male and Haplocosmia himalayana male.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

The OBT that I got ten days ago? Molted overnight.
That was quick.


----------



## Finikan

My 3/4 inch T. albo molted in her burrow yesterday, having eaten exactly one small cricket since her molt last month, and my 1 1/2 versicolor decided to molt this morning in record time!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

You can't just say it undressed.
Show the juice!
Get those long legs and slim waists on camera.


----------



## Finikan

DomGom TheFather said:


> You can't just say it undressed.
> Show the juice!
> Get those long legs and slim waists on camera.


Well, the baby is still in her burrow, last time it took a few days to come out. Versicolor still hasn't stretcheeeed... She has a full water dish on the other side, away from the one I can't fill well due to webbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

My C. lividus and T. albopilosus molted this week. The albo doubled in size and is starting to grow it's hair out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

This little Hogna schmitzi has just enlarged slightly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TGod

My Acanthoscurria geniculata. My most favourite, most beautiful and biggest T out of my 9

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## CommanderBacon

My male Pamphobeteus sp Machala molted and he's huge and still not yet mature. He's super skittish and ran into his hide when I picked up his enclosure, but I see him chilling in there now. Absolutely stunning coloration! He's got some astonishing purple on his front legs I wish I could get a better look at. I'll have to wait for it.

One of my I mira tossed a molt out (unlike the other ones) so I'm going to try to sex it. They were all acting weird this week. When I went in to feed them, one popped out like normal, one did not, and one had a door wide open. I'll keep an eye on them to make sure they're ok.

My Bistriopelma lamasi also molted. I have a feeling its male, but I was able to snag the molt, so I'm going to try to sex it, as well. Since it's a little over a half inch, not sure how that will go.

One of my Theraphosinae sp. Panama also molted, but its sibling did not and is still eating. They're both starting to get really vivid color in, with thicker setae. Very excited to see this!

And finally, my Cyriocosmus perezmilesi matured out and is a man spider now. I'll have to try to find him a lady he isn't related to, but I doubt I'll have any luck with that. Handsome little man, though!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braden

My OBT molted a few days ago. Male right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TGod

I have a feeling I'm gonna be posting my Brachypelma Hamorii here very soon. Its fasting, its quite sluggish and its abdomen looks like an 8 ball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

T. albopilosus sling and P. metallica last night and today.   If the P.met moves its butt I can get to the molt; it’s in the back corner in a web cocoon but this turkey is right near where the lid opens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicareux

Brachypelma emilia
From 1 inch to 1.5 inches. This is what i consider a transition between a sling to juvenile,also a lot more colors!

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Lasiodora parahybana



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Ceratogyrus marshalli





Acanthoscurria paulensis





Tliltocatl albopilosus





Haplopelma hainanum



Cyclosternum schmardae

_

_Harpactira pulchripes



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

My 2 Phormictopus spec.Dominican Purple (ex. cautus) molted, they are now 2"-2.5". 

One male and one female.


----------



## TGod

My Brachypelma Hamorii. I'd show a pic but you know what little miners these guys can be.


----------



## 8 legged

Unfortunately the exuuvia was destroyed...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TGod

Looking all fresh and wobbly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

On Thursday, I discovered that Pavlov, my _Poecilotheria regalis_, had molted into a mature male.  Time to start looking for a date!













All Grown Up (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 6") [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 13, 2021
__ 2
__
indian ornamental tarantula
male
mature male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
regalis




						On Thursday I discovered that Pavlov had molted into a mature male.
					
















All Grown Up (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 6") [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 13, 2021
__ 1
__
emboli
indian ornamental tarantula
male
mature male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
regalis
ventral




						On Thursday I discovered that Pavlov had molted into a mature male.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

C. versicolor
P. irminia
T. apophysis
T. okerti
B. vagans

And the one I really didn't want to see yet....Singapore Blue.

At the last molt, I was guessing over 6". So I started scrambling to get it's final enclosure together. It's been up for about 2 weeks and I want to go another 2 so I can get the moisture stabilized and everything grown in a bit. She is going to be a beast! 2 feet hanging out so far. She's been coming out a lot more frequently and is due for the much needed space.


----------



## jenniferinny

My GBB sling molted this morning and my L parahybana molted overnight. The L parahybana looks great, went from around an inch legspan to about 1.5" leg span and actually looks like a tarantula now. The GBB is a 1" legspan now, think it was somewhere around 1/2" before this. My N. incei is eating his first cricket post molt, he molted two days ago and is now a bit over an inch. 
They're all so tiny I won't waste space in the thread with photos since I'm just using a phone camera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finikan

jenniferinny said:


> They're all so tiny I won't waste space in the thread with photos since I'm just using a phone camera.


I love the little ones. Let's see em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinopelma sazimai sling molted. It’s a girl! Two in my collection now 
Acanthoscurria balcozna female also molted.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Swamps

I've got a few, two that I forgot to post to the thread earlier:
T. Violaceus molted to ~2", can't see them well but looks like the purple is coming in
T. Albopilosus molted to 4", confirmed female now
P. Victori molted to 1" - 1.25", immediately disappeared back into burrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Ardyin said:


> I've got a few, two that I forgot to post to the thread earlier:
> T. Violaceus molted to ~2", can't see them well but looks like the purple is coming in
> T. Albopilosus molted to 4", confirmed female now
> P. Victori molted to 1" - 1.25", immediately disappeared back into burrow


VERY nice selection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swamps

8 legged said:


> VERY nice selection!


Thank you! These guys are definitely some of my top favorites out of my collection.


----------



## z32upgrader

Neischnocolus sp. "Panama" sling, Chilobrachys sp. "electric blue" sling, Haploclastus devamatha sling, adult female P. fortis and Nhandu chromatus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BennyBTamachi

Went out for 3 days and came back to find out I missed the molting of my A. bicoloratum! But glad to see her in her new dress

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Theraphosa apophysis male molted. He’s about 4.5” now.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Baby T

Double bubble last night... Nhandu Tripepii and P. Sazmai, aka Squeaky and Mr wiggles!


----------



## Tarantulafeets

P irminia molted, the black and orange is really starting to show!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

I get notifications for this.
Show me the juice!


----------



## z32upgrader

Grammostola acteon, larger female just got a little larger!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

z32upgrader said:


> Grammostola acteon, larger female just got a little larger!


Prove it.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

DomGom TheFather said:


> I get notifications for this.
> Show me the juice!


This is the best I could get as of right now, as there is a lot of webbing, but he/she will need a rehouse soon and I'll try to get better pics then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

DomGom TheFather said:


> Prove it.


I will when I get home!
Edit* 
Photo added!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma moderatum male “Grub” matured tonight. He’s gorgeous, but in hiding. Photo in the morning.


----------



## waynerowley

My c. laeta sling ‘Gidget’:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

z32upgrader said:


> Neischnocolus sp. "Panama" sling, Chilobrachys sp. "electric blue" sling, Haploclastus devamatha sling, adult female P. fortis and Nhandu chromatus.
> View attachment 388343


What species is on this photo? That is not a N. chromatus! 
Or is it? The carapace is unusually dark for its size...


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Tarantulafeets said:


> This is the best I could get as of right now, as there is a lot of webbing, but he/she will need a rehouse soon and I'll try to get better pics then.
> View attachment 388507


Staying true to your username! Look at those feets!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

My smallest sericopelma sp santa Catalina.


This one arrived looking to be in poor condition about 3 weeks ago, it was sluggish and had the 0 hair on it's abdomen at all, my other Santa Catalina has never even kicked hair once, or threat posed for that matter.

My first Santa Catalina I didn't give a hide until it was a juvie, this one got a hide right away and ate one small cricket before spending the next 3 weeks underground. My previous Santa Catalina who was kept cooler and without a hide never had a premolt period longer than 5 days, while this one had a 3 week premolt. This is my anecdotal evidence towards @cold blood and @viper69 s sling theory.

The reason it's threat posing is because I removed the hide to check if it was still alive (due to the odd condition I received it in) and before placing the hide back down I had to poke it a bit so I could place the hide safely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cold blood

z32upgrader said:


> Neischnocolus sp. "Panama" sling, Chilobrachys sp. "electric blue" sling, Haploclastus devamatha sling, adult female P. fortis and Nhandu chromatus.
> View attachment 388343


that chromatus looks like a MM


----------



## z32upgrader

MM Aphonopelma moderatum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

cold blood said:


> that chromatus looks like a MM


She said you've deeply offended her! *kick kick kick
Her first molt with me.  That right one seems underdeveloped though. Interesting.




8 legged said:


> What species is on this photo? That is not a N. chromatus!
> Or is it? The carapace is unusually dark for its size...


That's just how she looks! She's a big girl!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Interesting, I didn't know there were such differences. This is my big girl: 












DSCN6228.JPG



__ 8 legged
__ Mar 13, 2021
__ 1



						Adult N. chromatus female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

z32upgrader said:


> She said you've deeply offended her! *kick kick kick
> Her first molt with me.  That right one seems underdeveloped though. Interesting.
> View attachment 388603
> 
> 
> That's just how she looks! She's a big girl!
> View attachment 388604
> View attachment 388605


Hmmm, the only chromatus I have ever seen with a dark carapace have been mature males, that's  their big giveaway.   Very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

P. rufilata
I was feeding and knew this guy had been in premolt for the last 2 weeks. When I came to it's enclosure, I was almost startled in it's size jump.
Bought these guys from Joe Rossi about 5 months ago. They grow fast! That Amac isn't quite 7", 1" of substrate, was touching the top and back leg wasn't fully extended by any means.

Beautiful in person even under normal lighting. I have 2 and I think I need to think about rehousing before the next molt...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...for giggles

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

z32upgrader said:


> She said you've deeply offended her! *kick kick kick
> Her first molt with me.  That right one seems underdeveloped though. Interesting.
> View attachment 388603
> 
> 
> That's just how she looks! She's a big girl!
> View attachment 388604
> View attachment 388605


I also have 2 females one younger and one is a mellow Beast! That carapace is strange....but kind of cool for sure. Strange....smaller
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 larger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

N. Incei yesterday. Absolutely love this little guy. So interesting to watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

A T. rasti treated herself to a new dress in the early hours of the morning and she has grown considerably in size - this will be a fun rehousing next week ;-)


----------



## Smotzer

Molted a few days ago whhile I was away for medical trip. Cyriocosmus elegans, Neoholthele incei, and Psalmoppoeus irminia


----------



## 8 legged

Smotzer said:


> Molted a few days ago whhile I was away for medical trip. Cyriocosmus elegans, Neoholthele incei, and Psalmoppoeus irminia


C elegans after molt is a pleasure!


----------



## Smotzer

8 legged said:


> C elegans after molt is a pleasure!


Oh it definitely is!! its about 3/4in now and gorgeous!!!



8 legged said:


> A T. rasti treated herself to a new dress in the early hours of the morning and she has grown considerably in size - this will be a fun rehousing next week ;-)


Thhhis will certainly be fun! thhey are so fast!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Smotzer said:


> Thhhis will certainly be fun! thhey are so fast!!


Thhhey really are! 

Never gonna stop responding when I see the  h stutter.


----------



## Smotzer

MrGhostMantis said:


> Thhhey really are!
> 
> Never gonna stop responding when I see the  h stutter.


oh I know hahhaa, I bought a bluetooth keyboard of amazon and wouldnt connect, I guess i gotta shhell out the money for the apple bluetooth keyboard now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Pamphobeteus sp. _"Mascara"





_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Grammostola anthracina





Brachypelma auratum



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## liquidfluidity

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Pamphobeteus sp. _"Mascara"
> View attachment 388919
> 
> View attachment 388920
> 
> 
> _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> View attachment 388914
> 
> View attachment 388913
> 
> 
> Grammostola anthracina
> View attachment 388916
> 
> View attachment 388917
> 
> 
> Brachypelma auratum
> View attachment 388918
> 
> View attachment 388915
> _


OMG all so beautiful! 
B. auratum is on my short list.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Brachypelma auratum
> View attachment 388918
> 
> View attachment 388915
> _


Looks like someone with lipstick kissed each knee 
Beautiful pics!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Swamps

G. Poteri molted today from 1" to around 1.5"


----------



## Myrlina

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.  Can't wait to see her out in her new colours!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

My adult female LP molted today. I knew it was coming and I'm relieved that I haven't seen the process because it stresses me every time. 
I bought the T in January and I've never fed her because she was very obese. I can't wait to feed her for the first time.


----------



## LD50

*My C. darlingi is flipped over as I type this. I kind of figure it was anyday since she got dark and was sluggish.

Aaaaand it's a male *

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma emilia, smallest female molted


----------



## vicareux

Brachypelma emilia,and the long awaited Monocentropus balfouri:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Swamps

Brachypelma Klaasi sling molted for the first time with me.


----------



## tonyb24

Eugene molted.
Eugene is a male T.Apophysis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Caribena versicolor_ molted on Friday.  The blueberry coloring has been replaced by adult coloring.












Freshly Molted Caribena versicolor (3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 23, 2021
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
callow
caribena
caribena versicolor
juvenile
martinique pinktoe tarantula
post-molt
versicolor




						I guess the washing machine spooked her out of her molting den, but at least I was able to snap...
					




Unfortunately, I couldn't retrieve the molt without tearing the area needed for sexing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Frogdaddy

No pics as of yet, but the last few days have seen a few molt. 
Pterinopelma sazimai
Phormictopus auratus
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens


----------



## LD50

Here he is in all his glory. Matured in less than a year.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CommanderBacon

My Aphonopelma sp. Diamondback molted, my mystery desert well-meaning-but-misguided gift spider (likely A iodius) molted, one of my Cyriocosmus elegans molted, and my Neoholothele incei gold molted.

It's the Summer Moltathon!


----------



## 8 legged

A Pamphobeteus. sp. vespertinus molting right now. 
I discovered it in time, the time-lapse recording is running!

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyriopagopus albostriatus sling


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Pamphobeteus sp. "mascara"!


----------



## basin79

New summer frock for this lass. Pamphobeteus sp Costa.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Craig73

Psalmopoeus cambridgei and victori slings both molted today. No pics, both looked like a hot mess of blah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Craig73 said:


> Psalmopoeus cambridgei and victori slings both molted today. No pics, both looked like a hot mess of blah.


My P. victori molted two days ago!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

8 legged said:


> My P. victori molted two days ago!


Sweet!  I’m a bit stressed cause we are out tonite and it just molted out as we left town and won’t be back for 12hrs.  And by ‘we’ it’s just me cause I’m the only one into T’s. Rehouse is for sure in order ASAP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged

Craig73 said:


> Sweet!  I’m a bit stressed cause we are out tonite and it just molted out as we left town and won’t be back for 12hrs.  And by ‘we’ it’s just me cause I’m the only one into T’s. Rehouse is for sure in order ASAP.


Don't worry, no matter what spiders need - they don't need us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female P. cambridgei


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Dolichothele diamantinensis and my third Cyriopagopus sp. "hati hati" male raised from a tiny sling matured.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Nhandu chromatus



Aphonopelma sp. _"Diamondback"

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Male P. ornata molted. He’s about 3” now.


----------



## CommanderBacon

My B boehmei girl molted out, having not produced a sac for me. I am sad.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Gbb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

T. albopilosus female,  the one I got from a friend's collection molted today.


----------



## KenNet

Theraphosinae sp. Quindo came out all white and gained a lot of size in this molt. Now about 1"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Pterinochilus lugardi and Orphnaecus sp. "blue" molted.


----------



## Benson1990

T.albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jenniferinny

My 0.25" B. hamorii that I've had for 6 weeks molted- to become almost a .5" hamorii.. lol

Now instead of being all pink, he has a smidge of black on the abdomen.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Little E murinus sling molted yesterday.


----------



## Craig73

H. pulchripes molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House

B smithi female moulted 2.7.21. Forgot about this thread (already up in general chat so apologies for duplication)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DomGom TheFather

My smallest P. muticus kicked one out this morning. Still small. The molt wasn't in great shape but it's looking very male at this point.




My little Hapalopus sp. Colombia is growing.
Molt in the corner.
I see very little of this guy. 
Even hides his old clothes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House

Brachypelma albiceps juvenile female

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tarantulafeets

C marshalli

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## WolleWolf

She was about 4.5", always a special when you get a bigger Brachy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Spider House

WolleWolf said:


> View attachment 390227
> 
> 
> She was about 4.5", always a special when you get a bigger Brachy!


Looking forward to the pristine brachy pic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling (from cold blood) molted last night.  It's still a typical brown NW terrestrial sling, but the carapace and legs now have a slightly bluish tinge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sk063

Easier to say who hasn't molted since my last post lol. Our A. chalcodes molted last week, looking like it's a male " the wife is a bit bummed ". I look at it as another Excuse to buy another T . It's now just under 3.5 " DLS


----------



## WolleWolf

My female hamorii is out again ~5"

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Spider House

WolleWolf said:


> My female hamorii is out again ~5"
> 
> View attachment 390381


She is stunning.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Grammostola grossa



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus



Holothele longipes _DCF

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Swamps

Found out my P. irminia molted at some point while in their little web curtain. Went to check where they were for a rehouse due to mold and an empty molt leg flipped over the opening. Scared the lights out of me.


----------



## Hardus nameous

My L. parahybana is moulting right now.  If I'm really lucky I might be able to pull the molt and sex it before I go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ungoliant

Unlike some of my other tarantulas (we won't name any names), one of my _Idiothele mira_ was considerate enough to set out its molt last night.


----------



## VaporRyder

So my LP had its first moult with me and has just come out of its cave!

When I got it, it was still that greyish almost translucent colour that young tarantulas have - and didn’t look like a proper parahybana.

Now it’s got the lovely velvety black going on, with the trademark ‘salmon pink’ hairs!

Hell yeah!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolleWolf

She molted a few weeks ago, nevertheless I want to show you one of my gems G. iheringi. What a beauty! For me the best Grammostola!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Baby T

Y. Diversipes
D. Diamantinensis

Can really start to see the blue and red in Dolly DD now. Gonna be a stunner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

Came home from work and my P. muticus and D. pentaloris both molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

A. geniculata

It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LD50

And it doesn't stop! My Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large is on its back right now. 3 molts, one day lol My lucky day.


----------



## Swamps

Neischnocolus Panama molted today. They were generous and let me have the legs.


----------



## Swamps

Swamps said:


> Neischnocolus Panama molted today. They were generous and let me have the legs.


Actually, while halfway through my Maintenance Day work, I discovered one of my C. versicolors did as well.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Little C versicolor molted today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolleWolf

A surprise molt! I have had her since March and this is the 3rd molting. She should be around 3.75"


Should be rehoused soon also.

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smotzer

Been wondering when this dude was going to go suit shopping, been quite some time for the little sucker! Giving me front row unobstructed view like the gentleman he is!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aiden4

Yesterday / Last night my tiny stripe knee sling molted and my C. versicolor sling molted successfully


----------



## Caretaker

My little B. boehmei had a first molt with me the other day after a 6 week fast. DLS approximately 2.25-2.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Bulldozer (female _Grammostola pulchra_) molted last night!  She was looking kind of scruffy before.












Freshly Molted Bulldozer (♀ Grammostola pulchra 4")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 11, 2021
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
mature female
pulchra



















Bulldozer's Molt (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 11, 2021
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
exuviae
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
mature female
molt
pulchra

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Baby T

My LP molted on Friday, literally twice the size as before!
Also Bumba Cabocla has a new suit.


----------



## The Spider House

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 390722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. geniculata
> 
> It's a girl!


Today is a very good day, its a lady genic pic day

B hamorii (male) 'Pablo' 
Moulted 10.7.21

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

G. pulchripes





P. murinus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smotzer

Cyriocosmus elegans showing itself post molt 2 weeks ago underground!! 












Lil’ Bean the Cyriocosmus elegans (~.5in)



__ Smotzer
__ Jul 11, 2021
__
cyriocosmus
cyriocosmus elegans
dwarf
dwarf tarantula
elegans
tarantula




						Gorgeous little one has been hanging out in the open and bulldozing after it’s very recent and...
					






DomGom TheFather said:


> P. murinus


Is this the one non male?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Smotzer said:


> Is this the one non male?


Yeah. That's her. Probably nearing the four inch mark if not over. All the boys are hooked out and only one still accepts food.


----------



## Smotzer

DomGom TheFather said:


> Yeah. That's her. Probably nearing the four inch mark. All the boys are hooked out and only one still accepts food.


I figured!! sclerotized spermatheca yet?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Smotzer said:


> I figured!! sclerotized spermatheca yet?


Most likely. I haven't checked since two molts ago. I'm going to try and pull this one while it's up in the top of the web castle.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Smotzer

DomGom TheFather said:


> Most likely. I haven't checked since two molts ago. I'm going to try and pull this one while it's up in the top of the web castle.


Well I hope it works out and her lady bits are ready to rumble   All those males may just work out!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Smotzer said:


> Well I hope it works out and her lady bits are ready to rumble   All those males may just work out!


Well, i got it but she wasn't happy about it. Lol


Definitely not ready to be a mommy. My boys will just have to hold out and hope for that special someone.


----------



## WolleWolf

My 4" female B. emilia is on her back, last molt was over 1.5 years ago! Hope everything goes well! 

My 4.5" female B. boehmei has also a very dark abdomen, I think she will flip in the next 10 .days.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## joossa

WolleWolf said:


> My 4" female B. emilia is on her back, last molt was over 1.5 years ago! Hope everything goes well!
> 
> My 4.5" female B. boehmei has also a very dark abdomen, I think she will flip in the next 10 .days.


How long have they refused food for? I have two at that size and it would be good to know.


----------



## WolleWolf

joossa said:


> How long have they refused food for? I have two at that size and it would be good to know.


The last meal was around 4-5 weeks ago.

EDIT(she molted succesfully (in her burrow))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TGod

Actually this was two days ago but anyway this is my Lasiodora Parahybana and this is its second moult in my care.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baby T

M. Balfouri yesterday. 
I swear my B. Smithi has been in pre molt for like a year. That's normal though right?!


----------



## 8 legged

Baby T said:


> M. Balfouri yesterday.
> I swear my B. Smithi has been in pre molt for like a year. That's normal though right?!


Yes, my G. pulchra also...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## USNGunner

My GBB, Carnage, just molted.  Two weeks of refusing food.  When a GBB doesn't eat, it's pre-molt.


----------



## CommanderBacon

My most precious girl and first tarantula, Captain Hotdog, molted yesterday morning, possible overnight. I saw her yesterday afternoon laying next to her molt and wondered for a split second why I had two tarantulas.



She just leaves her dirty clothes all over her room and expects me to pick them up.



She's resting today after all that hard work. Soooo floofy <3


I love her so much <3

Reactions: Like 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rosehaired1979

Amongst the crumbled molt I think I saw a flap A genic

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## USNGunner

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB) Carnage.  My grandson and I did a re-house today and finally got some decent pics.  Gorgeous new clothes I must say.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Finikan

My GBB molted last night

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Female T. albo.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Sterling (AF P. regalis) molted today, which took me by surprise! She disappeared for about 2 days beforehand but I thought nothing of it since she can be reclusive sometimes. Gained a huge amount of size and has a legspan of about 6in now. The hints of purple coloration are really starting to show!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets

One of my OBTs molted somewhere in the last few days.


----------



## WolleWolf

My B. emilia (4.5") is the first time out of her burrow since she has molted. 

I've raised her from 1" (bought 2017)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Spider House

Aphonopelma moderatum (SAF) 15.7.21

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WolleWolf

And the next molt. My G. pulchra molted again (4 times since March). It is now ~1.5", got it at .5". Barely grows after the molts. But slowly it got its black coloration.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Thearachnidaddict

Macrothele sp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

My beautiful B. Smithi "baby T"  just molted after a year in pre molt!! I'm so god damn happy right now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

B. albiceps.


T. albo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LD50

My GBB molted today  It's not a male! Well I'm happy I'll have her for a long time now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

DomGom TheFather said:


> B. albiceps.
> View attachment 391865
> 
> T. albo
> View attachment 391866


Congrats! In regards to your B. albiceps:
How big was it before the molt?
How big is it now?
Has it been a really slow grower and picky eater for you?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

joossa said:


> Congrats! In regards to your B. albiceps:
> How big was it before the molt?
> How big is it now?
> Has it been a really slow grower and picky eater for you?


I have two that i recieved this spring at about .3".
They're a species i wanted for quite a while and I'm very happy to watch them grow. No matter how long that takes. The one has molted twice, now and I'd say it's just over .5".
Neither have been very picky. Pretty good eaters, actually. I feed them one runner nymph once a week and they haven't refused for longer than just a week or two prior to molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

DomGom TheFather said:


> I have two that i recieved this spring at about .3".
> They're a species i wanted for quite a while and I'm very happy to watch them grow. No matter how long that takes. The one has molted twice, now and I'd say it's just over .5".
> Neither have been very picky. Pretty good eaters, actually. I feed them one runner nymph once a week and they haven't refused for longer than just a week or two prior to molting.


Thanks much for the info! I'm receiving 6 slings in about a week. Hoping to get a female or two at least from the batch of 6.


----------



## WolleWolf

Molt epidemic here! My 4.5" B. boehmei is on its back. I go to work now, I hope everything goes well, she is one of my favourites.
Out of my 22 Ts 21 has molted in the last months except my 4.5" B. albiceps female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolleWolf

Everything went well. She should be around 5".

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## TheHound

Rasputin, my itty bitty N chromatus, has decided to become a tiny bit less itty bitty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

My Lasiodora parahybana finally moved past the 8" mark at 7 years old

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Brachypelma boehmei



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## joossa

WolleWolf said:


> Everything went well. She should be around 5".
> 
> View attachment 392153





Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Brachypelma boehmei
> View attachment 392292
> 
> View attachment 392291
> _


Both of you have really healthy B. boehmei. Even after their molt their abdomen are nice and plump. Do both of you keep their sub completely dry?

Congrats on the successful molts.


----------



## WolleWolf

joossa said:


> Do both of you keep their sub completely dry?


Yes, I keep my Brachys on dry sub with a waterdish (overflooding now and then).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

WolleWolf said:


> Yes, I keep my Brachys on dry sub with a waterdish (overflooding now and then).


Nice. One more question if you don't mind... Did your boehmei stop eating for a while before molting and if so, for how long?


----------



## WolleWolf

@joossa my boehmei normally never refuses any kind of food and she has stopped eating around 4weeks before she has molted

Really have a molt epidemic here! A true surprise molt from my B.smithi, she molted only 2 month ago and was 3"+ I have thought she will molt next year again, I think she hits the 4" mark. Very fast growing B. smithi I have. I will post a pic later!

So here she is ( was a freebie with .5", she grew to 4"+ in two years)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Just found B. cabocla flat on its back! Safe travels, little Bumba!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ceymann

Caught one of my GBB slings in the act when I stopped by home for lunchy today.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

joossa said:


> Do both of you keep their sub completely dry?





WolleWolf said:


> Yes, I keep my Brachys on dry sub with a waterdish (overflooding now and then).


Same in here. 




joossa said:


> Did your boehmei stop eating for a while before molting and if so, for how long?


The female I posted in here didn't ate for a couple of months, then molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann

My Linothele sericata decided to change clothes again today, growing super fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

B. hamorii is molting now. 
A few of the little spoods look like they're getting ready to change clothes again before Fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

It's been a good month  T. albo and B. hamorii both molted!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Finikan

My Avicularia m6 is molting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TGod

My P Cambridgei suprised me with this yesterday. I had no idea it moulted or was even in premolt. I just went to feed it Thursday and saw some unexpectedly large tarantula feet grabbing it's mealworm . It then decided to chuck out its moult from its hide. I still have yet to see what it looks like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mack1855

Ok...im cheating,this was yesterday.P.smithi vertical molt.I have had a couple of these over the years,but not so evident.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

mack1855 said:


> Ok...im cheating,this was yesterday.P.smithi vertical molt.I have had a couple of these over the years,but not so evident.


Gravity assist mode.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buffalo Ts

Big girl

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KenNet



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Good luck to all who flipped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KenNet

I'm only 4 years into the hobby and I should know better than to worry...but seeing this in the morning somehow wants me to get home early from work.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

KenNet said:


> I'm only 4 years into the hobby and I should know better than to worry...but seeing this in the morning somehow wants me to get home early from work.


Worrying is what we do.
We love em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Adult N. chromatus 0.1

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Monocentropus balfouri adult female, Ceratogyrus darlingi and Psalmopoeus pulcher all recently molted.


----------



## VaporRyder

3.5 - 4 inch metallica! Getting bluer each moult!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

Poecilotheria miranda, adult female. The exuvia was thrown out this morning, so the actual moult was a few days ago. Sorry not to have a picture of that, but here's how she closed up her home today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

Grammostola pulchra.

Molting right now, I'll post a timelapse if everything goes well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dorifto

As promised!

View attachment molting.MP4

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My P. sazimai sling molted today and I was able to grab the exuvia to look at under the scope...but I still have no idea if Petri is a male or female. He/she is so incredibly small and it's hard to tell when they're that tiny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Little bitty D pentaloris molted

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Young Psalmopoeus emeraldus female



Psalmopoeus reduncus sling



Brachypelma emilia sling



C. hati hati sling

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

8 legged said:


> Young Psalmopoeus emeraldus female
> View attachment 393600
> 
> 
> Psalmopoeus reduncus sling
> View attachment 393603
> 
> 
> Brachypelma emilia sling
> View attachment 393601
> 
> 
> C. hati hati sling
> View attachment 393602


Love the P. emeraldus. Don't see those too often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

I like her too. Next year I'll try to pair her. This year is P. langenbucheri mating time! Next week comes a MM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

A special day, I've been waiting for it for over a year. My A. chalcodes is becoming adult!
* 2012



She did a great job!
Now I will look for a MM...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## l4nsky

I had a 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya, 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue, and an 0.0.1 A. avicularia M2 molt out in the last week, with another 0.1 P. sp Akcaya and 0.0.2 A. avicularia M2 that will probably molt in the next week. Really wish the Phormingochilus didn't molt as they were all paired, but what can you do lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Lasiodora subcanens





Ceratogyrus darlingi





Eupalaestrus crassimetatarsis





Nhandu cerradensis





Haplopelma hainanum



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Dolichothele diamantinensis_
Blue
Sling




Green
Female





_Avicularia taunayi





Harpactira pulchripes





Pamphobeteus sp. _"Mascara"

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## joossa

^Awesome photography!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Caught my T. albopilosum molting earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thomlennon

My T. Albo molted into a mature male yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

A surprise molt from my A. Genic yesterday,  didn't think it was quite ready. 
Also found a kicked out molt from my C. Versi


----------



## Wolfram1

Of my 11 new Poecilotheria slings one of the P. metallicas just outgrows everyone else, molted a few days ago

now it sports a dls of about 4,5 cm and its colours are really starting to pop with some light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Poecilotheria metallica. Just took home a mature male too! Great timing!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Gbb.


It's a girl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## starlight_kitsune

My B. hamorii tossed their molt out this morning but I haven't laid eyes on more than a single black and orange leg. I want to see if the two legs they lost and started regrowing prior to me getting them are finished regenerating, plus I want to see those shiny new clothes.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

E. campestratus molted today. 
A few days ago she looked like she was on her way out and this (judging by past molts) seems wayyy too soon.
She looks fine though. Just wish she could tell me what's going on with her.


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma ockerti adult female molted. Newly acquired Phormingochilus sp. “rufus” sling molted. C. marshalli male molted and is still immature.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

L giannispasotoi molted! It was a bit obscured by webbing but I saw some pearl white fangs. Hoping it throws its molt out soon so that I can sex it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Grammostola iheringi_ molted on Monday afternoon.  He is now 3" (and confirmed male).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

P. subfusca "lowland" molted for its second time in my care and gifted me its FH2 exuviae

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LD50

This little bundle of joy decided to molt today. The last 3 molts it hadn't put on any size but it sure did now. A. chalcodes sling btw

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## USNGunner

My P. Cambredgei "Wolfenstein" molted today  She is still in her lair with said molt.  I'll get a picture as soon as she comes up.


----------



## ConstantSorrow

A. seemanni molted in its burrow. Twice in one year!


----------



## grumpycow3

My G. pulchra sling FINALLY moulted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

grumpycow3 said:


> My G. pulchra sling FINALLY moulted


With pulchras you can learn pretty much everything about patience!


----------



## grumpycow3

8 legged said:


> With pulchras you can learn pretty much everything about patience!


Oh definitely, ITS BEEN MONTHS


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ slings brought out a molt last night.


----------



## Baby T

Was a couple of weeks ago but managed to get a cool molt from my favourite stripey guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

Its so nice having slings again, they always reward you for your care with neat skins.

This time my little P. rufilata decided to add to my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

B. albiceps

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Aphonopelma sp. _"Diamondback"





_Vitalius buecherli



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## joossa

DomGom TheFather said:


> B. albiceps
> View attachment 395765


About what size is it now and when did it molt last? Did it refuse food for a long time before molting?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

joossa said:


> About what size is it now and when did it molt last? Did it refuse food for a long time before molting?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


I got two in march. They've both molted twice, now and are both over a half inch. I can't remember for sure exactly when this one molted last. Neither refuse for very long. Maybe two weeks when coming up on a molt. Otherwise, they eat once a week like clockwork. Just a single runner nymph. 
I keep them predominantly dry in a small deli cup on shallow sub. I just squirt a little water to the side now and then and fill their little bottlecap dishes once a week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Last night, I noticed that my female _Psalmopoeus irminia_ looked larger than normal, and sure enough, there was a molt in her enclosure.  She threat posed at me when I reached in with tongs to take the molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USNGunner

My C. Versicolor just molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

Poecilotheria ornata threw out her molt
FH1 exuviae


with 11 fast growing slings there always seems to be a winner

And another one, boy o boy this is awesome.

P. metallica specimen 2 decided it was time as well, must have happend in the past hour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ceymann

Not a T, bit my Linothele sericata molted again yesterday! getting pretty big!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis

My Grammostola pulchra boy decided to molt again after 3 months and it turned out to be his last one.

Yep, he matured. 

Got him as a tiny sling two years ago, molted nine times in my care. Looks like warm temps and big appetite boosted his growth rate significantly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 3 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Harpactira pulchripes adult female, Aphonopelma armada young male and my larger  male versicolor all molted while I was on vacation.


----------



## Kibosh

A. Bicoloratum got it's adult colors! Definitely more of a "creamsicle" then the sharp orange of B. boehmei. Still already stunning and love watching this T grow.

Sadly it's sibling sling buried itself in it's hide for three months and when I dug it up to check on it (since this one molted) I only found a moldy dessicated corpse. That is why I buy slings in pairs I guess though. 

Highs and lows this week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edan bandoot

Nhandu tripepii laying down after a hard day of work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starlight_kitsune

I've had 5 molts in the last two weeks. First my B. hamorii, followed by my A. avicularia having his maturing molt, then both my A. minatrix and G. iheringi slings at the same time day before last, and I'm not sure exactly when my A. seemanni molted but it has to have been in the last week since i saw them last Friday. Wasn't expecting them at all, butt was still light as could be.B. hamorii has been confirmed as very clearly female now which is nice. Unfortunately no pics of the slings yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mack1855

Aphonopelma sp.diamond back.(is diamondback one word or two,any body know?).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Caribena versicolor who gave me babies this June molted. Ready for another sac soon I hope!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thane1616

My Lasiodora Parahybana I purchased about 2 weeks ago molted, probably about 2" now but its a skittish little one and doubt I will get pictures for a while.


----------



## z32upgrader

Stichoplastoris sp. “Nicaragua” adult female molted.


----------



## Lobstersign

My Acanthoscurria geniculata molted yesterday.  I can now see the little stripes on her legs.


----------



## Edan bandoot

T.albo Nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky

Recently, a 1.0 P. pulcher, 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Rufus, 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya, 0.0.1 Avicularia variegata, and a 0.1 L. nigerrimum. I'm expecting a 0.1 P. rufilata, 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue, 0.0.2 Avicularia variegata, and 0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp Mindanao Central to molt out sometime in the next week or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KenNet

l4nsky said:


> Recently, a 1.0 P. pulcher, 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Rufus, 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya, 0.0.1 Avicularia variegata, and a 0.1 L. nigerrimum. I'm expecting a 0.1 P. rufilata, 0.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue, 0.0.2 Avicularia variegata, and 0.0.2 Ornithoctoninae sp Mindanao Central to molt out sometime in the next week or two


You have some really rare and interesting spiders. Difficult, or very expensive, to get them here in Europe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

O philippinus
Before:


Premolt:


After:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingshockey

t vagans middle of molting


----------



## USNGunner

Finally some pics.  At least of the P. Cambredgei (Wolfenstein) and my P. Victorii (P. Malak)

The video is my P. Cambredgei after our successful rehouse today. That was uneventful, but incredibly stressful for me and the grandson. I was amazed at how chill she was. 

The enclosure she was in was way too small, this is a bit big, but we'll see how it goes.

Edit; added a picture of the cambredgei, she's stressed and hanging out up at the top wedged in a triangle hide area. It makes me sad but she'll sort it out I'm sure. 









View attachment wolfie rehouse_Trim.mp4

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## l4nsky

USNGunner said:


> The enclosure she was in was way too small, this is a bit big, but we'll see how it goes.


Bigger enclosures are better for flighty, nervous species. It gives them room to bolt in the enclosure should they get startled and gives you space to work around them with less of a chance to spook them. Psalmopeous are great predators as well, and readily adapt to living in bigger spaces. For reference, my ~5" 0.1 P. pulcher lives in a 5 gallon Sterilite bin (16 1/8" x 11 1/4" x 10 7/8"), whereas I've noticed most keepers prefer something along the lines of 8"x8"x12" or smaller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## USNGunner

l4nsky said:


> Bigger enclosures are better for flighty, nervous species. It gives them room to bolt in the enclosure should they get startled and gives you space to work around them with less of a chance to spook them. Psalmopeous are great predators as well, and readily adapt to living in bigger spaces. For reference, my ~5" 0.1 P. pulcher lives in a 5 gallon Sterilite bin (16 1/8" x 11 1/4" x 10 7/8"), whereas I've noticed most keepers prefer something along the lines of 8"x8"x12" or smaller.


That is what I've been gathering, and yeah, she's a killer for sure. My Irminia is way more reserved at this stage. Anyway, she's in a Exo-Terra Nano Tall with drilled plexi replacing the screen, so yeah, 8x8x12 is it.


----------



## Edan bandoot

Avicularia juruensis M2 (sp peru purple) looks like it's gonna need a rehouse soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House

Grammostola grossa female (moult date 21.8.21)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

My other _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ sling set out its molt last night.

I just noticed a molt in the enclosure of my _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling (from cold blood).  It looks like it put on a significant amount of size this time.












Osmosis (Pterinopelma sazimai 1.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 22, 2021
__ 1
__
brazilian blue tarantula
osmosis
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Ungoliant said:


> My other _Ceratogyrus marshalli_ sling set out its molt last night.
> 
> I just noticed a molt in the enclosure of my _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling (from cold blood).  It looks like it put on a significant amount of size this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osmosis (Pterinopelma sazimai 1.5")
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Aug 22, 2021
> __ 1
> __
> brazilian blue tarantula
> osmosis
> pterinopelma
> pterinopelma sazimai
> sazima's tarantula
> sazimai
> sling


Wow...all its siblings that I still have are all bright blue already.   Next molt maybe.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant

cold blood said:


> Wow...all its siblings that I still have are all bright blue already.   Next molt maybe.


As long as it is healthy and growing, I can't complain if it wants to take its sweet time turning blue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Recently acquired P. fortis female molted.


----------



## USNGunner

My P. Victorii molted for the first time in my care.  Very excited about watching this one grow!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Craig73

P. muticus sling molted today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Finikan

Avic m6 molted today, lost the pink legs, earned the pink feet. Caught a sneaky picture:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Craig73

Finikan said:


> Avic m6 molted today, lost the pink legs, earned the pink feet. Caught a sneaky picture:
> View attachment 396756


Awe, miss the pink legs, but the pink toes are irresistible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## joossa

5.5in B. boehmei. She was fast... took only 10 hours after she flipped. Was so washed out and more orange-yellow. Now really orange-red. Looks so spicy and fiery now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Newly acquired adult female Poecilotheria metallica molted. Got a nice fresh boy for her too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dorifto

This month my beloved pulchra and the geniculata molted in a lapse of one week between each other.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GiuseppeCharcodes

My juvenile GBB molted early this morning, marking my very first molting. She looks like she lost her tiger stripes, other than size she's looking more adult. Of course, she went ahead and reinforced her web on all sides and made it hard to take a good look. Noticeably larger, which is exciting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Princess Leia, my juvenile female _Avicularia avicularia_ (from cold blood) molted today.  (No pictures, because she is pretty inaccessible in her web tube.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## USNGunner

My P. irminia "Tigger".  1st one since I got her.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

B. albiceps.
Third molt since i got it in March at ~0.3"
Close to an inch, now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## PanzoN88

AF P. cancerides 
G. grossa juvie 
G. porteri sling (this one was a surprise)

not all of them were today, likely none of them occurred today.


----------



## VaporRyder

First moult with me for the T. apophysis sling!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Phormictopus sp. south hispaniola is currently on its back, seems to be most of the way out.
Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

Chilobrachys fimbriatus L1 to L2 
awesome webbers from the start

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edan bandoot

Pterinopelma saizmai sling looking closer to blue than brown this time, probs one or two molts til it gets the colour tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Chilobrachys sp electric blue molted. Female!!
Larger P. cancerides male molted. Younger adult female P. cambridgei molted too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pyrelitha

I have had 9molts in these last three days, last one being my T vagans! Shes a girl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Encyocratella olivacea actually molted like a week ago. I’ll check out the molt tonight


----------



## USNGunner

Finally got some pictures.

Bert. My C. Versicolor.





Wolfie, My P. Cambredgei.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Paired adult female A. chalcodes molted

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Baby T

Y. Diversipes, C. Huahini, D. Diamantinensis, P. Sazimai.
Lots of rehouses this weekend I think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finikan

Baby T albopilosus
Fastest molt I've ever seen. Caught it laying flat on its back and had finished work about 5-10 minutes later.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ConstantSorrow

C. darlingi, OBT, and T. albopilosus #3 (Bob Ross) all molted in the last 48 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Munduruku bicoloratum



Stromatopelma calceatum

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H gigas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My G. pulchra molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Nhandu coloratovillosus is mid-molt and T. albopilosus #1 (Atwood) appears to have a new molt in its burrow.
Busy, busy around here....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

T. Vagans yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Augacephalis ezendami male molted. Still immature.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Harpactira pulchripes



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Ceratogyrus marshalli



Dolichothele rufoniger





Pamphobeteus sp. _"Mascara"

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## KenNet

Oops... the "Mascara" actually look like that. I have one 2"


----------



## Postmalone35

T Frank said:


> This one was so obvious, I really didn't even need to zoom in.


Congrats!


----------



## Craig73

One of the A. bicoloratum’s molted and second one should be very soon.  Looks like the P. victori also molted but can’t get a pic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## joossa

B. hamorii this morning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma emilia sub male

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Acanthoscurria antillensis little girl is growing up!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Edan bandoot

z32upgrader said:


> Acanthoscurria antillensis little girl is growing up!
> View attachment 399007
> View attachment 399008
> View attachment 399009
> View attachment 399010


very pretty species, are they fiesty like genics?


----------



## z32upgrader

Edan bandoot said:


> very pretty species, are they fiesty like genics?


Yes, quite feisty.


----------



## l4nsky

0.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue, finally. She's about 5-6 weeks behind her sister at this point. I'm going to pull her molt and get pictures tonight. A few meals, then I'll offer her and a spare 0.1 P. sp Akcaya for sale. Watch the classifieds if you're interested in some rare and gorgeous female Asian Arboreals   .


----------



## Wolfram1

P. metallica strikes again, sorry about the crappy photo but i didnt want to disturbe it as it must have molted within the last 3 hours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Megaphobema robustum juvenile.  Molt all chewed up. 
Euathlus sp. "Parda" female molted too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Tapinauchenius violaceus





_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vancwa

G. porteri.  2nd molt in 10 years.


----------



## Edan bandoot

Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina molted and the orange looks like fire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 0311usmc

C.hainanus molted today. One of my favorites i own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thomlennon

My Aviv Avic molted last week and came out today to show me his new clothes as a mature male


----------



## ErinM31

My female T. albopilosum molted successfully, which is a relief as I was a bit worried about a ventral area where the exoskeleton seemed like it might have hardened. She is looking beautiful and a bit slimmer, which is good and I shall be careful not to overfeed her.


----------



## ErinM31

vancwa said:


> G. porteri.  2nd molt in 10 years.


Wow, and I thought my Aphonopelma took their time!


----------



## z32upgrader

T. blondi female molted and so did my newly acquired P. victori juvenile female.


----------



## JonnyTorch

My B. Hamorii molted yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingshockey

lp in middle of molting right now hopefully will be a good 3 inches or more after this molt its already out grown the other t's i have in the past year 1.5 years i have had it a freebie thats became one of my favorites

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Yesterday, my GBB sling molted for the first time in my care.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheHound

T sabulosus, moulted yesterday. Was my first T and this is her second moult with me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Big female Pelinobius muticus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 0311usmc

One of my P.ornatas molted while i was at work today. Impressive size gain as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus irminia, mated female, argh!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Kibosh

Caught this rare moment. Nothing like a new suit. B. Klaasi sling, starting to show adult colors now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

Not exactly today, but recently.

_Lasiodora pleopectra



Nhandu coloratovillosus

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Lasiodora difficilis molted the other day.


----------



## courtney1027

I think my juvenile phlogius kuttabul is in molt his barricaded himself in his hide and didn’t eat the other day so I’m waiting for him to emerge again  I’m new to tarantulas so hopefully his ok in there!


----------



## Wolfram1

P. tigrinawesseli FH2>FH3

P. miranda FH2>FH3
these two Poecilotheria species are my slowest growers

P. auratus FH1>FH2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exokappa

My Brachypelma boehmei decided to do a stand molt.

So scary. It went everything fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens FH2>FH3

just needs to harden up and then i can rehouse it ino something better, its interesting how they build up their web layer by layer until they sit just millimeters under the lid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H gigas! Didn't even block the entrance to her burrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp. "Colombia" #3 molted.


----------



## JonnyTorch

My GBB sling molted today. .75" Fasted for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Nhandu tripepii





Pamphobeteus _sp. "Ecuador"





_Acanthoscurria musculosa





_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jonathan6303

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Nhandu tripepii
> View attachment 400771
> 
> View attachment 400775
> 
> 
> Pamphobeteus _sp. "Ecuador"
> View attachment 400773
> 
> View attachment 400772
> 
> 
> _Acanthoscurria musculosa
> View attachment 400776
> 
> View attachment 400774
> 
> View attachment 400770
> _


Nhandu tripepii looks amazing. What are they like


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma emilia male and Euthycaelus colonica female molted.


----------



## Ungoliant

My juvenile _Grammostola actaeon_ molted last night; I had been wondering when it would finally happen.


----------



## z32upgrader

Citharacanthus cyaneus sling.  Might be a boy. Molt was pretty damaged.
Newly acquired A. seemanni female molted the other day.


----------



## Wolfram1

Be careful or he will hook you :^)

T. vagans MM, still very fresh


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Lasiodora parahybana

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Little pumpkin patch.
Still early but looking very male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma pruriens female.


----------



## Benja84

G. porteri. No bigger, still have to trek to get the tiny crickets...


----------



## z32upgrader

Haplocosmia himalayana female Phormingochilus arboricola


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Got off work and came home to a fresh gbb.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Avicularia variegata
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia M2

Slings be growing.


----------



## JonnyTorch

P. irminia molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata > FH4
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata > FH3
0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa > FH3
0.0.1 Bumba horrida > FH3



l4nsky said:


> Slings be growing.


so true, and the exuviae are like little treasure hoards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

C. Huahini again. Feisty little thing. Like.


----------



## JonnyTorch

P. metallica sling molted tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

T. albo
It's a girl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Baby T

N. Incei. Still looks the same god damn size


----------



## YungRasputin

couldn’t get good pix of it but my OBT-UMV molted last night and should be getting fairly close to the 3 inch DLS mark; wasn’t expecting it so soon but am pleased nonetheless


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Pamphobeteus sp. mascara molted!


----------



## ZombieGos

z32upgrader said:


> Citharacanthus cyaneus sling.  Might be a boy. Molt was pretty damaged.
> Newly acquired A. seemanni female molted the other day.


I believe I have a female, she's 2 inch dsl. Do you know if this species hooks out?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Avic avic.
Check out the new leg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## z32upgrader

They do indeed develop tibial hooks @ZombieGos


----------



## Craig73

One of my T. Panama’s emerged from the burrow after two weeks.  I have two, definitely growing at different rates.

Didn‘t feel like a photo op, so the butt pic it is…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

I just noticed my gbb molted.  Must have been earlier in the week. Time for a new enclosure.  And yes, finger nails need trimming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JonnyTorch

One of my pumpkin patches molted, and also my G. pulchra molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan6303

z32upgrader said:


> 0.1 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
> View attachment 402374


Is that a female


----------



## z32upgrader

Jonathan6303 said:


> Is that a female


Yes.


----------



## xSoulforest

I am not sure of this molt from my Honduran Curly Hair, it is the best picture I could get, what do you think? I see the flap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

Pulled molts today during maintenance from:

0.1 P. subfusca LL (actually was a surprise)
0.1 L. nigerrimum
0.0.1 P. pulcher
Also have a 0.1 P. muticus and 0.1 P. sp Rufus who have sealed themselves up for a molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My GBB moulted last night. So far she's doing well, though her colours are remarkably dull so I'm hoping everything turns out alright.


----------



## JonnyTorch

E. murinus sling just molted now. Pushing 2"


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma hamorii boy. Still not mature, which I’m happy for.


----------



## l4nsky

A few more pulled today:

0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia M2
1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher (ultimate molt, ready to mingle)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom671

0.1 Omothymus sp. Valhalla
1.2 Phormingochilus everetti
0.0.4 Omothymus. schioedtei
0.1.2 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.1 A. Geniculata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female C. marshalli


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Graham (1.0 G. pulchripes) molted today after several months of being in premolt. After he hardens up I'm rehousing him into a small critter keeper. In the year and a half that I've had him, he went from about 1/3in to about 2.25in DLS.


----------



## Ungoliant

I woke up this morning and found that my juvenile male _Avicularia avicularia_ (from @cold blood) had finally molted.  His sister (from the same sac) molted over two months earlier.

I love _Avicularia_ jelly legs.

....Aaand my _Chilobrachys dyscolus_ has also molted and will need to be rehoused into a larger enclosure.  (It looks like it chewed up the abdomen, so I can't sex this molt.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

This mourning my macrothele sphago and brachypelma Hamorii surprised me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 P. regalis this one took ages in premolt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## del9800

E campestratus female approx 9 yo


----------



## Venom671

1.0 Pamphobeteus sp. cascada

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

When I came home from work, my little _Selenocosmia crassipes_ was molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom671

A house spider that moved into one of my T's enclosures  I leave him be cause he gets some gnats once in a while. The moult is so tiny, I thought it was a prey item.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Venom671 said:


> A house spider that moved into one of my T's enclosures  I leave him be cause he gets some gnats once in a while. The moult is so tiny, I thought it was a prey item.
> View attachment 403611


Agelenopsis are really cool

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wolfram1

Venom671 said:


> A house spider that moved into one of my T's enclosures  I leave him be cause he gets some gnats once in a while. The moult is so tiny, I thought it was a prey item.
> View attachment 403611


A working communal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Wolfram1 said:


> A working communal


I suppose. The spider is to small for the tarantula to take any notice. I had a money spider colony in one of my enclosures once and they ate the gnats. It was very effective.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lizbeli

New keeper with only four slings. Had my first molt about five days ago of my gbb. Don’t mind the mealworm remains I took a picture before maintenance because he was looking good. Probably due for a rehouse next molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jonathan6303

My haploclastus devamatha just molted. Is actually kinda in the process.


----------



## QuinnStarr

My C. cyaneopubescens molted today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Larger female Pterinochilis chordatus and Avicularia rufa both molted.


----------



## Jonathan6303

Another one popped it’s skin. _Augacephalus ezendami. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

When I got home from work, I found that Genicula, my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, had made himself a molting hammock and was on his back.  I can't wait to see how big and grumpy he gets.


----------



## Jonathan6303

Ungoliant said:


> When I got home from work, I found that Genicula, my juvenile male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_, had made himself a molting hammock and was on his back.  I can't wait to see how big and grumpy he gets.


Love the name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Lasiodorides striatus adult female

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## QuinnStarr

Not molt_ed_ but, rather, currently molt_ing. _
But my Xenesthis sp. white has made a mat and is on its back. 
Pretty stoked because I’ve heard these guys put on a lot of size with each molt and I’m excited to see the changes.


----------



## z32upgrader

Avicularia avicularia M1 adult female.


----------



## Craig73

G. iheringi after 5hrs and still scrunched up so no idea how much size it actually gained.  Also Bumba horrida molted today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jonathan6303

Craig73 said:


> G. iheringi after 5hrs and still scrunched up so no idea how much size it actually gained.  Also Bumba horrida molted today.
> 
> View attachment 404086
> View attachment 404087


I feel like the bumba looks almost alien when it’s not hardened up.


----------



## Ungoliant

And to continue the month of molts, my _Caribena versicolor_ also molted while I was at work on Thursday. He (I think) is looking quite fluffy.



Jonathan6303 said:


> I feel like the bumba looks almost alien when it’s not hardened up.


I like them, because they remind me of true spiders -- not a typical tarantula build.


----------



## Ungoliant

What a sneak!

I just happened to glance in the direction of my mature female _Avicularia avicularia_ and saw a leg sticking up in an unnatural direction.  Apparently Skyler molted.

Even though she just molted six months ago, ate within the last week or two, and did not seal off her retreat.


----------



## corydalis

Harpactira pulchripes female juvie

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## QuinnStarr

I just got home from a 1200 round trip drive and I found my N chromatus sling molted while I was gone.
I think it’ll be okay in it’s condiment cup for one more molt but then we’re going to need to upgrade.

my A avic has started webbing up the web tunnel it made at the entrance to its cork bark too so possible premolt there and my Brachy is in heavy premolt too.


----------



## MotherofDragons

My favorite T. albopolisum, and my prized A. juruensis M2 slings both molted last night!! I caught the juruensis on her back right after she was finishing up. Nobody else gets my excitement. I have others still burrowed away I am waiting on, and one more Avic in premolt. 

The juruensis was giving me a tad bit of anxiety having refused to eat for me since I got her, though I knew that is normal. I have now learned the difference in identifying premolt in my pink legged arboreals vs. terrestrials. Leveling up in my Tarantula game!! I can't wait to get a good look at her and for her to EAT in several days.


----------



## dangerforceidle

Two of my boys have matured recently, _Caribena versicolor_ and _Psalmopoeus cambridgei.  _The _P. cambridgei _matured so quickly, it's a bit sad.  

Now if my _Theraphosa blondi _would get on with it, I'd be happy.


----------



## Ungoliant

Ungoliant said:


> And to continue the month of molts, my _Caribena versicolor_ also molted while I was at work on Thursday. He (I think) is looking quite fluffy.


No "I think" about this one -- he's an adorable little mature male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

Ungoliant said:


> No "I think" about this one -- he's an adorable little mature male.


Mine is also a lot smaller than I anticipated after maturing.  I'm used to some little males, but I was thinking this one would be closer to adult female size.


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormingochilus sp “Rufus” juvenile female, older adult female Poecilotheria ornata molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

dangerforceidle said:


> Mine is also a lot smaller than I anticipated after maturing.  I'm used to some little males, but I was thinking this one would be closer to adult female size.


Mine is maybe 3.5" tops.


----------



## z32upgrader

Ephebopus cyanognathus adult female

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma smithi adult female

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1


----------



## Venom671

P. cascada female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

This young Psalmopoeus reduncus has molted into a recognizable female! I also have a mm ;-)


The male...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female N. incei gold

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Craig73

Maybe two weeks ago, but just came out of seclusion last night after two weeks of being MIA:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheHound

Ickle versicolor now a tiny bit less so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan6303

M Balfouri tossed its molt today


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp “Blue” small female molted.


----------



## Craig73

Thrilled beyond belief.  H. pulchripes just finished a record 10 minute molt, hoping for 2 - 2.5”  Squirming pretty good, can’t wait to see it  when I wake up. Time for a rehouse when it recovers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Newly acquired OBT male and Heterothele gabonensis molted.


----------



## z32upgrader

Haploclastus devamatha molted! Shed is probably irretrievable.


----------



## greeneyedelle

This little spider psycho: n. incei (gold) 
Wasn’t even on my list of expected molters! I looked in to give him some water had to do a double take, saw a molt in the bottom of his burrow. Pictures don’t do that gold justice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Larger female P. regalis molted


----------



## GarField000

My small apophysis female .




She didn't like her picture taken.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom671

First thing i see when i got home, Phormingochilus arboricola sub adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Not the best pics at all, but my A. avic freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Wolfram1

B. hamorii (ex. smithi ...)  just molted


turns out it is female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## greeneyedelle

C. darlingi was suspected molting, but I finally confirmed that last night when I managed to FINALLY find a good angle and peek into the depths of her burrow and saw it lying there while she rested up at the top of her tunnels. She's so skittish, I can't ever get a decent photo, but that gold and black, and that _horn_. So cute. 

On the other end, I've had a chilobrachys blue sling for less than two weeks, and it gave me no noticeable signs of premolt. Ate a dubia last week without issue, but destroyed the entrance to its burrow while hunting. I figured "Okay, well it knows what it's doing" but it didn't burrow again. It's been in extremely odd positions, even for a t, almost bent in half at some times. The last thing I expected was a molt, but last night, lo and behold, it was molting, SUPER fresh too. This morning, it's moved some, but still in the molting position, carapace and legs seem to be out, but I'm worried about the abdomen  We'll see if it comes out okay


----------



## WolleWolf

Ordered 7-9 months ago some slings and I was very lucky. In the mean time they molted regurarly (the last days(weeks) and only one of them is male so far. Female juvis I have now is Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger, Poecilotheria Lowland, P. tigrinawesseli, Grammostola pulchra and B. albopilosus Nicarguan. Only male is P. regalis. Still unsexed from my smaller Ts are two C. lividus.

Normally I buy small sexed females (I dont like grow up a T and end up with a male) but I wanted to try my luck and I have bought some slings and definitely pleased so far!


----------



## MotherofDragons

Something in the water over here. I had FOUR molt yesterday. C. Versicolor, L. Parahybana, T. vagans, and A. geniculata. I’m stoked for the milestone of my versi molting and she is about 1.5” now, so exciting!! More exciting though was watching the geniculata make a molt mat in the open and getting to watch the entire molt process. But it got BETTER, this morning she (bad luck to call them he!) is sporting adult colors.

That’s it, I’m done. I’m addicted.


----------



## greeneyedelle

MotherofDragons said:


> That’s it, I’m done. I’m addicted.


You weren't addicted already?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Westicles

MotherofDragons said:


> Something in the water over here. I had FOUR molt yesterday. C. Versicolor, L. Parahybana, T. vagans, and A. geniculata. I’m stoked for the milestone of my versi molting and she is about 1.5” now, so exciting!! More exciting though was watching the geniculata make a molt mat in the open and getting to watch the entire molt process. But it got BETTER, this morning she (bad luck to call them he!) is sporting adult colors.
> 
> That’s it, I’m done. I’m addicted.


Nothing like a freshly molted genic!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus pulcher male matured.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

z32upgrader said:


> Psalmopoeus pulcher male matured.


Any pictures?  (I've got two pulchers, a juvie and a sling)


----------



## Westicles

z32upgrader said:


> Psalmopoeus pulcher male matured.


Got a pic? That's a nice species. Matter of fact I almost ordered one not long ago, but didn't



greeneyedelle said:


> Any pictures?  (I've got two pulchers, a juvie and a sling)


Your reply was posted while I was typing!! Lol. We want pics!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## greeneyedelle

Westicles said:


> Your reply was posted while I was typing!! Lol. We want pics!


Hahaha they really are a gorgeous species--nay--genus! Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## Westicles

greeneyedelle said:


> Hahaha they really are a gorgeous species--nay--genus! Pics, pics, pics!


Yeah, I kinda regret dropping the ball on a female for a decent price! Oh well!


----------



## z32upgrader

Here ya go! @greeneyedelle and @Westicles

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Westicles

z32upgrader said:


> Here ya go! @greeneyedelle and @Westicles
> View attachment 405435


I'm really kicking myself for not getting one now!!! Lol!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Close up of one of my two ladies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Westicles

At least I have a cambridgei. Maybe a pulcher one day. Overall, do you find the behaviors pretty similar? I've read that pulchers can be bit more high strung. Obviously, I realize it depends on the individual, but just curious how you'd compare the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

z32upgrader said:


> Here ya go! @greeneyedelle and @Westicles


Oh my GOSH they're stunning!! So floofy. I can't get enough of these guys. 


Westicles said:


> At least I have a cambridgei. Maybe a pulcher one day. Overall, do you find the behaviors pretty similar? I've read that pulchers can be bit more high strung. Obviously, I realize it depends on the individual, but just curious how you'd compare the two.


Ooooh the cambridgei patterns are gorgeous too. I have a cambridgei, the two pulchers, and an irminia. My experience is that the pulchers are just slightly less highstrung than my cambridgei, also less reclusive than the irminia and cambridgei. I have a juvenile reduncus on the way, I can't wait to compare them to that one too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

C Marshalli threw its molt out today


----------



## Wolfram1

Nice, my E. cyanognathus did the same, it surprised me with this lovely exuviae




i didnt even notice it was in premolt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MotherofDragons

I cannot even begin to explain how excited I am about this G. Pulchra. Been trying not to stare at her the last two days when I noticed she was getting very dark, because I know they can be in premolt forever. Checked today and she has molted (within only a month of having her) and is now 1.5”+ and BLACK!!! Hopefully it’s female.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

tiny Cyriocosmus leetzi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dangerforceidle

_Theraphosa blondi_, sub-adult female:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

8 legged said:


> tiny Cyriocosmus leetzi
> View attachment 405534


Gorgeous


----------



## QuinnStarr

Don’t know when it actually molted but my Chilobrachys huahini yeeted its molt out of its burrow today for me to find. So that was cool!


----------



## Jonathan6303

Every time this t molts it’s amazing. This one I would definitely consider a slow grower.
B. Auratum a little bigger than 1/2 an inch(from 1/4 to 1/2 in almost a year. I’m in it for the long run)


for some reason he/she always manages to get some of its molt stuck on its abdomen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

Viridasius sp. sylvestris


and this Cupiennius salei...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus sp. "Machala" subadult female molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hysterocrates gigas juvenile. I’ll check out the molt tonight


----------



## 8 legged

Heteropoda sp. flores, juvenile male



Heteropoda davidbowie



Ephebopus cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Craig73

My puppy molted.  I’ve now can say I taught it it  two commands: ‘stay’ and ’roll over’. ‘Sit‘ has been much harder, it thinks I’m asking it to do _something _else...we will keep trying though. 

G. pulchra:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

P. cambridgei. Not a great pic, since I didn't want to disturb her

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Westicles

A real surprise molt. If she gave any indication of it, I guess I was completely oblivious to it!


----------



## OddballSpoods

G. Pulchra is currently in pre-molt! Looking like it’s going to be any day now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged

Heteropoda cf. maxima (Thailand, juvenile)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

DomGom TheFather said:


> A. geniculata
> View attachment 405698
> 
> View attachment 405697


Olde English bottle cap, huh? Love it!!!


----------



## Westicles

8 legged said:


> Heteropoda cf. maxima (Thailand, juvenile)
> View attachment 406081


That's gorgeous!


----------



## z32upgrader

Kochiana brunnipes sling molted a few days ago.


----------



## QuinnStarr

Pamphobeteus nigricolor Ecuador

Figured a molt was coming when food became a nuisance that warranted threat posing instead of eating.

But I’m 98.4% sure this one is a male after examining the molt and I’m super excited to watch him grow into his colors! That purple carapace gets me

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus sp "Colombia large" bigger female molted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## QuinnStarr

My female GBB finished up her molt this morning.

Caught her still on her back, flexing out the new exoskeleton. 
bad shot because I didn’t want to move her enclosure to get a better one. But she looks great and has since flipped upright to finish hardening up over the next week or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInv4sion

2” m. balfouri molted 1 down 3 to go xd


----------



## z32upgrader

Bumba horrida sling


----------



## z32upgrader

Noticed molts from my largest female A. marxi sling, and P. auratus girl.


----------



## z32upgrader

Newly acquired P. vittata sling. T. verdezi molted sometime in the recent past.


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp. “Colombia” female #1 molted. Newly acquired A. hentzi sling is also female.


----------



## z32upgrader

Neostenotarsus sp. “Surname” sling #1 molted. Newly acquired cyaneopubescens molted and so did my small female Hati Hati.


----------



## z32upgrader

Haplocosmia himalayana female and A. vorheisi sling.


----------



## JonnyTorch

3" P. vittata molted today

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## greeneyedelle

Mark, my 2-inch h. gigas popped out a new birthday suit last week and finally surfaced yesterday with an expectant, "Feed me, peasant" plastered on his adorable face. I can't get over that freshly molted sling hair lol He packed on some size too!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ sling molted yesterday and put on considerable size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Neoholothele incei olive surprised me with an end of the year molt.


----------



## Kibosh

My last remaining Cyriopagopus sp. "Hati Hati" sling. About 2" now.

I am relieved cause the last one died for seemingly no reason at all and am looking forward to this one getting out of the delicate sling phase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

A twofer today: when I got home from work, I found that my juvenile _Harpactira pulchripes_ had jelly legs, and there was also a molt in the burrow of my Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greeneyedelle

Little itty bitty .75 inch psuedoclamoris gigas, Maurice, feeling stinging stripy after an unexpected molt. This macro lens has changed the game, people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73

greeneyedelle said:


> Little itty bitty .75 inch psuedoclamoris gigas, Maurice, feeling stinging stripy after an unexpected molt. This macro lens has changed the game, people.
> View attachment 407403


Maurice, love it.  From the Steve Miller Band song called ‘The Joker’?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

Craig73 said:


> Maurice, love it.  From the Steve Miller Band song called ‘The Joker’?


First off, that’s a fantastic song, and that would be way cooler actually lol but no, the orangutan from Rise of the Planet of the Apes is named Maurice, and those adult p. gigas give off some serious orangutan vibes

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My P. metallica molted and I was able to confirm what I already strongly suspected. She is a female. Now I also understand why I struggled so much at molt sexing Poecilotheria species, even using a microscope for slings and small juvies. The spermathecae and uterus externus were very, very thin and delicate. Almost completely transparent. I was able to see them this time because I retrieved a molt in perfect condition. Trying to see it on a sling with a molt that's partially damaged is almost impossible, even when using a dissecting scope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

JonnyTorch said:


> 3" P. vittata molted today
> 
> View attachment 406950


Sadly this one lost a leg during the molt, or discarded it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

JonnyTorch said:


> Sadly this one lost a leg during the molt, or discarded it.


Any idea if it's male or female?


----------



## JonnyTorch

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Any idea if it's male or female?


No..I'm thinking/hoping female. But it also proceeded to eat the discarded leg. Lol


----------



## Dorifto

JonnyTorch said:


> Sadly this one lost a leg during the molt, or discarded it.


It's called automutilation, it happens when the soil it's not topsoil 


Hope she is fine


----------



## z32upgrader

Male Poecilotheria ornata molted. He’s around 3” now


----------



## snarf

My B. emilia turns out it's female super happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 B


----------



## antinous

𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Light’ A


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female P. chordatus molted


----------



## TheHound

Rasputin, my Nhandu chromatus. First signs of his eventual pattern and colouration are beginning to show. Had this little bugger from first instar. Got him as a freebie when I bought my second T (a slightly bigger versicolor sling) last April. Dropped his enclosure early on which spilled out half his sub and was worried that he was a gonner, but he survived and I'm delighted to have helped him get this far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts

My O. sp. quezon blue, my large ish T. vagans “female”, GBB sling, and T. stirmi


----------



## QuinnStarr

I’ve had three in the past two weeks.
Chilobrachys huahini, Ceratogyrus marshalli, and Xenesthis sp. white 

Had to rehouse the Xenesthis today because he got way too big for his enclosure with this last molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Spider House

Grammostola pulchripes AF

Moult collage with DLS & Spermathecae
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and other picture is her taking a post moult stretch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greeneyedelle

Both my p. cambridgei and my smallest p. pulcher went into premolt at the same time, have had matching little glass bulb bootys for 3 weeks, and molted at the exact same time last week. The cambridgei is about 1.5 inches and the pulcher less than an inch, so I thought that was kinda cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Neischnocolus sp. "Panama" molted.  I see lady parts!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Craig73

greeneyedelle said:


> Both my p. cambridgei and my smallest p. pulcher went into premolt at the same time, have had matching little glass bulb bootys for 3 weeks, and molted at the exact same time last week. The cambridgei is about 1.5 inches and the pulcher less than an inch, so I thought that was kinda cool!
> View attachment 407980
> View attachment 407981


Hilarious! Both of mine are big booties and looking premolt now.  Synchronized Psalmopoeus Molting, latest craze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

The Spider House said:


> Grammostola pulchripes AF
> 
> Moult collage with DLS & Spermathecae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 407804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and other picture is her taking a post moult stretch
> View attachment 407803


Wow, stunning.  One of my most recent acquisitions was a 2.5” one.  Still kicking myself in the butt on why I waited this long to get one.


----------



## greeneyedelle

Craig73 said:


> Hilarious! Both of mine are big booties and looking premolt now.  Synchronized Psalmopoeus Molting, latest craze.


It’s true! I’ve noticed they all tend to spend awhile in that phase considering how fast the genus in general tends to grow, but I keep these two right next to each other. It’s probably a coincidence, but interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## me and my Ts

My itty bitty A. seemanni and my H. gabonensis


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma klaasi sling

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## me and my Ts

corydalis said:


> Brachypelma klaasi sling
> View attachment 408019


I’m jealous, been wanting one of those for a while but never see them at the expos


----------



## antinous

𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 A

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Neoholothele incei gold, smallest female molted and so did my adult female Linothele sericata (ex megatheloides)


----------



## antinous

0.0.1 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢 C

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

Pamphobeteus cf. antinous A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benson1990

G. rosea

Took over a year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kibosh

Terrible pic of my T. violaceus. 

Growing so fast. 

Now well over 2", on my 3rd molt with her.

Looking female..."fingers crossed"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Smallest female P. victori, A. minatrix girl and my violaceopes male molted.  He's still immature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

When I got home from work on Friday night, I found that my _Caribena versicolor_ sling had molted for the first time in my care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LD50

My C. lividus molted sometime these past few weeks and.....it's a female! That makes me soooo happy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Avicularia purpurea adult female.

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Bright’ A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

C. versicolor, largest male molted. Still immature

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴 A

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benja84

My GBB. It's a boy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Came home from work at 11:20pm and found my 2.5 inch gbb in the molt position.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## waynerowley

Two moulted this week: A. rufa and Y. diversipes. Also think my A. purpurea either is or has moulted as it’s been hidden for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 cf. 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴 C
𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Manabi’ A

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

T. rasti sling is male, female Chaetopelma olivaceum molted. Brachypelma auratum female sold as a penultimate male molted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

B. albiceps.
A little stuck to the upper abdomen but it looks like it will come right off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous

1/22/22
𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Manabi’ B
𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢 B

1/23/22
𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢 A
𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 cf. 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴 B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

B hamorii AF
And T stirmi about to

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Hadn't had a molt in a while, and A avicularia decided to break the mold today. It's also the first molt of 2022 for me which is odd because the first t of 2021 was this avic...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edan bandoot

I took a timelapse of a T.albo molt last night but my camera died before it stood upright. Still got most of it though.

since my last post here i've had a couple molts

3x T.albo
1x P.sazimai
1x P.pulcher
2x Pseudhapalopus sp yellow blue
1x Cotztetlana sp Morelos
4x H. cf formosus
1x O. schioedtei
1x C. brachycephalus
1x E. cyanognathus
1x B. minax
1x Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴 C

Had a bad molt. Molted upright and got stuck, ended up being able to get all the legs and abdomen out using a small pair of tweezers, paintbrush, and paintbrush. Legs are still a bit messed up and it moves by dragging itself around, but it’s alive. Going to feed it a bit extra and put a few more water dishes in so it has easier access. Took out the hide and filled in the burrow because if it went into the tight space, I doubt it would be able to get out.

Reactions: Sad 1 | Wow 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Kibosh

My new M. balfouri got itself a new suit last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve1698

Chilobrachys dyscolus blue - was my first molt this year during the first week of January.  This spider went from 1/2 inch dls or less last January to 2 3/4 inches this January.  Just ripping through the enclosures! Lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Craig73

2.5” G. pulchripes molted. At least 6-7hrs with the toes pointing up to the lawd before things started to happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

antinous said:


> 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴 C
> 
> Had a bad molt. Molted upright and got stuck, ended up being able to get all the legs and abdomen out using a small pair of tweezers, paintbrush, and paintbrush. Legs are still a bit messed up and it moves by dragging itself around, but it’s alive. Going to feed it a bit extra and put a few more water dishes in so it has easier access. Took out the hide and filled in the burrow because if it went into the tight space, I doubt it would be able to get out.
> 
> View attachment 408875
> View attachment 408877


Died this morning/last night. Sexed to be female. Definitely stings a bit.

Molted last night/this morning
𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’ B
𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘶𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 B

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## MarkJ

Successful T. Blondi molt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antinous

𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘶𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 B


----------



## Craig73

P. Irminia that I rehoused last week.  Was ~4” now at least 4.5”, hard to say right now.  

Getting this molt is gonna be fun times. I thought I’d be able to slip in and gently pull it but she turned so I abandoned the mission. If she dumps it out great, if not we go full on recovery after her first meal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 8 legged

A. minatrix...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’ A & C


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My P. sazimai sling that I suspected was male molted today and proved me wrong. She is definitely a female. I'm surprised how much her spermathecae developed compared to the last molt I  examined. They weren't visible at all last time using the dissecting scope, and today I could see them. Pleasant surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caretaker

In the last two weeks both my P.auratus , one N. incei  and two GGB all molted . Most recently after being webbed inside a cork tube for three weeks this GBB emerged with a bright new suit at about 4.2  inches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caretaker

Just went down to check on the Ts and saw that after refusing food for 4-5 weeks my female B. boehmei  has molted!  2nd time in my care in 11 months . 
tough to get a good pic at this point. So lightly misted one side of enclosure and will leave her alone and check later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolfram1

8 legged said:


> View attachment 409385


nice, P. sazimai?


----------



## 8 legged

Wolfram1 said:


> nice, P. sazimai?


Yes, 6th instar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Craig73

Avicularia kwitara. Hoping to see some
nice green coloration out of this one over the next week or so.


----------



## antinous

Phormictopus sp. 'Dominican Purple' C
Xenesthis sp. 'Bright' B
Pamphobeteus cf. antinous D
Phormictopus sp. 'Dominican Purple' B
Phormictopus auratus A
Pamphobeteus sp. 'Paisa' D


----------



## z32upgrader

Spotted a molt in my Chilobrachys sp “Electric blue” female’s enclosure today. The color is amazingly vibrant even in poor ambient light. Can’t wait to photograph her with my DSLR.


----------



## Craig73

8 legged said:


> A. minatrix...
> 
> View attachment 409028


Ooh wow!  Pretty!!  Mine is 3” and
more of a rust color; still stunning though.


----------



## The Spider House

Tiltocatl schroederi AF in new fur.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

V. fasciatus molted again and is getting huge!


----------



## albomaco

T. Albo (nic) 

I've already prepared her/his new enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

One of my _C. marshalli_ slings molted within the last day or two.

I'm going to need to upgrade it from the sling cube to something larger.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 A
𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’ B & D

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## emartinm28

_Caribena laeta _juvenile finally lost the rest of its blue color!


----------



## z32upgrader

Ephebopus murinus sling molted. It’s name is now molt obliterater.
O. philippinus juvenile male molted too.


----------



## Craig73

OBT (RCF) molted a few days back.  Starting to emerge from the den.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 C
𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘭𝘷𝘦𝘵𝘰𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘢 B


----------



## z32upgrader

Young female P. murinus molted. Largest female B emilia, putting on some size now  recently acquired P. regalis male matured and my Bumba horrida female molted too.


----------



## Craig73

P. regalis sling molted and big jump in size.  Time to rehouse in a few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 _Bumba horrida_ just finished molting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

I didn't have this n. coloratovillosus, Marty, on my short list of upcoming molters, but I glanced past this one, saw this molt tossed out of the burrow I didn't even realize she'd sealed, and I'm equal parts thrilled and terrified. My "crazy" n. incei has nothing on the unpredictability of this spood. I haven't even fully seen him/her post-molt yet, but I can tell s/he put on some size just by the tiny peek I got of his/her skeleton legs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

C. salei

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Magna’ B molted while I was away

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Encyocratella olivacea molted. Swiped the shed. Looks like I have a male.


----------



## antinous

𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘭𝘷𝘦𝘵𝘰𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘢 C
𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Magna’ A molted sexed as male

𝘔𝘦𝘨𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘮𝘢 𝘷𝘦𝘭𝘷𝘦𝘵𝘰𝘴𝘰𝘮𝘢 pictured

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

2.75-3 in premolt Psalmopoeus cambridgei molted and finally got a molt out of it and well its a male! But not mature yet. And now he needs a rehouse!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Acanthoscurria simoensi

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greeneyedelle

A sigh of relief tonight. This h. pulchripes, Kevin, _finally _molted, and it took a while, but he’s out and he’s intact, looking fly and fresh and heckin’ shiny. And side note: Respect, Kev, for that impressive web. “Ohhhhh you can see me through it? Ehhhhh no thanks, I’d like privacy” *adds 4,000 more layers*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkJ

Geniculata molt today, now all barricaded into the hide...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Megaphobema robustum molted as did my female A. bicoloratum and smallest female Avicularia avicularia.


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Hapalopus sp. Columbia 
New suit and house. 1.5 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
inches now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Award 1


----------



## Craig73

A. bicoloratum and N. chromatus:

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## The Spider House

Tiltocatl schroederi AF 
Doing an impressive impersonation of G pulchra BTW ha ha

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## The Spider House

Craig73 said:


> A. bicoloratum and N. chromatus:
> 
> View attachment 410866
> View attachment 410867


How old is the A bicoloratum? About 2 years at that size?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Craig73

The Spider House said:


> How old is the A bicoloratum? About 2 years at that size?


December 2020 at .33” and looking to be about maybe 1”. . The second one is about to burst, that one will maybe hit 1.25”.  Stay tuned for the 2” update in 2023-2024.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Cyclosternum schmardae sling. Might be female?


----------



## 8 legged

I don't know this species, but it looks suspiciously female!


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus cambridgei male from my first cam sac matured today.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

C. Marshalli and half a P. murinus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Caribena versicolor smallest male molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma auratum, my older female molted, as did my Aphonopelma marxi female sling and my newest C. darlingi sling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

I had a mature female GBB a while back that eventually passed so I had to get another. First molt in my care.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

Tlitocatl vagans

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 0311usmc

P.ornata #2 molted today while at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## me and my Ts

My Heterothele Gabonensis molted today, either the third or fourth molt in the last 3 months, not quite sure

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheHound

My little B hamorii sling Jack Skellington gave me his first moult. No longer all-grey, I can now see a few colours coming through.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## corydalis

Harpactira pulchripes 0.1 juvie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shinn

My 1.8 inch Hapactira Pulchripes molted yesterday. Still molted wrong but at least it recovered some lost limbs from the previous bad molt. Hope third times the charm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## waynerowley

P. “Machalla”:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Harpactira pulchripes on 2/24.  Looks like that was a theme!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

HA! Finally got a pic of this 1.5 inch p. irminia sling, Tigger. What gets a freshly molted recluse out of the burrow? Food. Obviously.


Not pictured: My t. rasti sling that unexpectedly molted, and the notorious p. pulcher juvie who, unlike the irminia, has not ventured out to hunt. Food went right into her burrow instead, dang it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shinn

My T. Albo, Fran, finally left it's burrow all molted and enjoying it's first meal in almost 22 days! It is now finally bigger than the bottle cap!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Came home after work tonight and found my 5 inch dls Honduran T. albopilosus molting.

This was my first tarantula I started with back in December 2019. It is also my most defensive one. She has maintained a defensive temperament since she was 3 inches dls. I keep hoping she mellows out with every molt but I gave up on that.

No photo to post as I can't get a decent photo to where she is and I dare not move her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## starlight_kitsune

No pics yet as it's 1 am here and I'm trying not to bother them  but we had a handful of molts today! My G. iheringi, GBB, and LP slings all molted over the last day, and now the A. minatrix is on their back getting ready to go too!


----------



## Craig73

My G. iheringi girl today. Fangs are looking big.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

H. Pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

T. albo and P. sazimai

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

8 legged said:


> T. albo and P. sazimai
> View attachment 411785
> View attachment 411786


My T Albo molted as well but is too quick to run back in it’s hole to get a picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

fastgixxerlv said:


> My T Albo molted as well but is too quick to run back in it’s hole to get a picture.


It is a juvenile kept in a BraBlast Box - so I opened its hide... no chance to run!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

C versi couple days ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Tarantulafeets said:


> C versi couple days ago
> View attachment 411819


Check this out!


It looks like tall rocky islands in the ocean if you were looking from under an arching rock formation inside a cave. Lol. Squint.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H gigas is molting right now, but it started molting upright, so I hope it goes well. Had to leave the house to do very important things (getting some more inverts) so I can't monitor how it's doing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

Obt rcf finally emerged from their burrow, hopefully I will get a pic sometime soon


----------



## The Spider House

Poecilotheria Metallica AF
Now showing more of the "black" that the old girls get.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## the cool tarantula kid

my lp molted on Christmas Day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

my P rufilata


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Lucky timing on the molt!  
Got the enclosure done just in time. Found her with a new suit when I got home today. Just about 3 inches now

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

greeneyedelle said:


> the notorious p. pulcher juvie who, unlike the irminia, has not ventured out to hunt. Food went right into her burrow instead, dang it.


Just kidding, juvie p. pulcher came out yesterday to toss the old meat container. She didn't put on a lot of length with this molt, but her legs are definitely getting more color! Also, hard to see here, but I had a small panic when I thought one of her pedipalps molted at an angle... No, no, that's just a leg from her old exoskeleton that _she vaguely appears to be holding in front of her _like a weapon   On this week's episode of "Murder Spoods" we have Barbie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House

Grammostola pulchra 'Jade'
Big girl gave me a real scare as was moulting upright but seems to be ok

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Btrachypelma klaasi female 1.5" legspan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Young T. violaceus male molted.


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Brachypelma boehmei finally showing colors at about 2 inches now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## starlight_kitsune

fastgixxerlv said:


> Brachypelma boehmei finally showing colors at about 2 inches now.
> View attachment 412340
> View attachment 412341


At some point I am going to need to figure out some more shelf space. I need to grab one of these at one point, they're just too pretty not to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

My freshly molted B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

starlight_kitsune said:


> At some point I am going to need to figure out some more shelf space. I need to grab one of these at one point, they're just too pretty not to.


They're a pretty fun species. My girl is a beast at feeding time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ByMennen

Woke up to A geniculata with a dark bum, went to check on the slings found an LP on his back. T albo also dug out a burrow and sealed it up yesterday, expecting some changes and sexes to be determined.


----------



## MarkJ

My Phormictopus sp. molted and just started wandering around her home again. 

I love how they toss the old skin out of the hide like 'I'm done with this please get it out of here'....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ByMennen

Been waiting on B smithi to molt, saw him looking for food yesterday. Threw some food in there, he took it. Turns out, the burrow I was looking at was his molt, he had relocated. Finally cleared that SNAFU up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma klaasi sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

G. pulchra juvie.


Took forever and hasn't eaten in months.
Still managed to come out of it fat. Lol

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Craig73

T. sp. panama freshly molted. Bitter sweet moment with my second one passing away recently.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charliemum

Not the best pic but got up to my D.diamantinensis lil kim having successfully completed her () first moult in my care

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheTwarantulightZone

My little Nhandu Chromatus, arrived at 18. Feb. 2022, just molted today. It hasn't eaten for two whole weeks and got a huge shiny booty. I guess I'm gonna feed him tomorrow. It is in his 2 molt after birth. 2.FH they call it in german. Hope it grow sooner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QuinnStarr

Checked my T room today and found 9 molted tarantulas, ranging from itty bitty sling to sub adult. 
They all presumably molted sometime between Thursday and today (Sunday) because there were no molts visible when I fed them all on Thursday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pamphobeteus sp. “machalla” smaller female, Heterothele gabonensis and my smaller “flammifera” male. Heteropoda lunula molted too.


----------



## waynerowley

A. Avicularia “Fidget II”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kingshockey

p muticus sling no idea of its size now other than it was past 2 inches prior to this molt and had been expanding its tunnels to a larger diameter this past month or two maybe i can catch it topside soon in the early mornings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

Another Brachy baby molted today. Took a stab at working with the 1.5in DLS molt and taking a look with a jeweler's lens. Fun times.

Thanks to @spideyspinneret78 for helping me to sex it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma peloncillo mature female

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## TheTwarantulightZone

My B. Boehmei just molted. It also arrived at the 18. Feb. 2022. and stopped eating since 25. Feb. It even used the burrow I dug for it and barried itself inside, although the burrow was never used before... I actually thought it is going to fast as I read some Brachypelma might do that? I'm glad it finally molted. It is the 4. molt of it. The online dealer said it is born at May 2021. It is already 10 month ago. Brachypelma grows really really slow.  Hope it grow faster so that I can admire the beautiful color of her. Yes, I hope it turn out to be a her of course

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rock

My little B albiceps molted today. I think it’s finally over 1” dls!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

O philippinus 


H gigas molts upright, O philippinus molts sideways, I think they forgot how to tarantula lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My mystery Brachypelma female molted as did my female H. villosella and smaller female violaceopes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis

Woke up today and my B. emilia had moulted overnight. Had a piece of his abdomen and carapace still stuck but they came off with ease. That will likely be my only moult this entire year, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Hapalopus triseriatus female molted 
1.5” Bonnetina minax I just bought unsexed from an expo molted. I see two little protrusions, and after looking at other Bonnetina with a single spermatheca, it seems more likely than not that I have a male.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

Look. At. This. Yes, yes this is in fact AN A. CHALCODES molt. On my pinkie! 7 months with Tiny, the smallest sling in my infestation, and we have our first molt. I’m so proud

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Binx (0.1 B. hamorii) molted last night. Gained a lot of size with this molt! Such a pretty girl.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## ByMennen

Woke up to Acanthoscurria geniculata on it's back, we're now mostly out of our old clothes. Good luck little one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

𝘏𝘢𝘳𝘱𝘢𝘤𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘢 𝘱𝘶𝘭𝘤𝘩𝘳𝘪𝘱𝘦𝘴 B
Molt was around 1” so guessing it’s at least 1.5”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Spider House

Thrixopelma Ockerti AF moulted 22.3.22.

She has already been the proud mummy of some babies and this is her post baby moult

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female G. acteon molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

My T. albopilosus, Fran just molted today. Getting to around 1.5 inch dls

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## cadman01

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> *B. albo*
> 
> Brachypelma albopilosum. Honduran Curly Hair.  Great T's!  I've got 5 and they're too cool.  Great display T (the slings burrow like crazy of course) and nice looking. Congrats.


I got to watch my B albo prepare his hide for a while. He is starting to block the entrance to his hide. Won’t  be too long now until he molts. It was cool to watch how he manipulated the substrate. He is only about 2” DLS right now. I am really curious to see how big he gets….


----------



## Baby T

It's been a while... C. Huahini 
Still looks tiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

The Spider House said:


> Thrixopelma Ockerti AF moulted 22.3.22.
> 
> She has already been the proud mummy of some babies and this is her post baby moult
> View attachment 413755
> View attachment 413756


I can't see the spermatheca......just kidding

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt Man

my A. bicoloratum was on its back when I left this AM. Hoping I have a successful molt when I get home

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## waynerowley

GBB about a week ago, today it had a rehouse


----------



## antinous

𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Dominican Purple’ A
𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

All while I was out of town last week:
- B. emilia (2.25" DLS, thinking male, regenerated part of missing spinnerette)
- Ephebopus murinus (around 3.5" DLS, ate the molt...)
- GBB (1.5" DLS, unsexed, the top of its enclosure is really dusty!)




	

		
			
		

		
	
)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

Friday Update. A. bicoloratum molt went smoove

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Recently acquired P. victori male molted. Still immature


----------



## rock

rock said:


> My little B albiceps molted today. I think it’s finally over 1” dls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 413348


I may have been a little too optimistic, B albiceps is now about 20mm dls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

“Hey, Blue, are you hungr… Oh shiitake mushrooms, I’m so sorry, dude. Maybe if you’d warned me, I would’ve known not to bother you,” I say to the p. sazimai that someone once told me was gonna be a ‘slow grower’… that was 3 molts in less than 9 months ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joossa

Two molts today! Woohoo!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shinn

My H. pulchripes, Cain finally regain all of its limbs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Grammastola pulchra, Onyx.  It was about 2.25" DLS prior, not sure how much it gained yet.  Hoping I can grab this molt when I get home from work to determine gender.  Check out a time lapse video of the molt here (the lights went out for a moment right at the end, but they come back on):

Time Lapse of G. pulchra Molting

Edit: after fiddling with the molt for quite a while, I'm 95% certain this is a female.  It definitely had a flap, and I think I found 2 tiny nubs which are the beginning of the spermathecae:


----------



## z32upgrader

Haplocosmia himalayana male matured. 


A male cambridgei I have planned for breeding molted, but did not mature.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NMTs

C. versicolor, 1.75" DLS prior to molt, unsexed.  Indie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 P. ornata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

H. pulchripes sling molted into 4th instar today after 9 days of fasting. Can't get a good photo without moving the housing though.


----------



## Shinn

z32upgrader said:


> Haplocosmia himalayana male matured.
> View attachment 414292
> 
> A male cambridgei I have planned for breeding molted, but did not mature.


You get a few more months with him then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ByMennen

Being waiting on my smallest Avic Avic to molt, yesterday he sealed up the top to it's little web tunnel. In a tight spot but they're free from the old molt, looking good! White fang(s)


----------



## me and my Ts

My GBB sling finally molted again, got them as a 1st instar back in March 2021, was told they’d be about 3 inches by the end of the first year, this was their fourth molt and they’re only a little over an inch


----------



## Shinn

me and my Ts said:


> My GBB sling finally molted again, got them as a 1st instar back in March 2021, was told they’d be about 3 inches by the end of the first year, this was their fourth molt and they’re only a little over an inch


Slow and steady is the way to go.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

D pentaloris yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

H. devamatha, and I finally snagged an intact molt! 2.25" 
Female!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shinn

Tarantulafeets said:


> D pentaloris yesterday
> View attachment 414461


Mine decided it doesn't want to be left behind today! Finally breaching the 3/4 inch mark in DLS.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rock

S. crassipes juvenile female had a nice little burrow right against the glass, but she obscured my view with webbing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shinn

rock said:


> S. crassipes juvenile female had a nice little burrow right against the glass, but she obscured my view with webbing
> View attachment 414535


Privacy curtains raised!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

B. emilia.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## antinous

𝘏𝘢𝘳𝘱𝘢𝘤𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘢 𝘱𝘶𝘭𝘤𝘩𝘳𝘪𝘱𝘦𝘴 A
𝘏𝘢𝘳𝘱𝘢𝘤𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘢 𝘱𝘶𝘭𝘤𝘩𝘳𝘪𝘱𝘦𝘴 B
𝘏𝘢𝘳𝘱𝘢𝘤𝘵𝘪𝘳𝘢 𝘱𝘶𝘭𝘤𝘩𝘳𝘪𝘱𝘦𝘴 C
𝘖𝘮𝘰𝘵𝘩𝘺𝘮𝘶𝘴 𝘷𝘪𝘰𝘭𝘢𝘤𝘦𝘰𝘱𝘦𝘴 C
𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘯𝘨𝘰𝘤𝘩𝘪𝘭𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘳𝘣𝘰𝘳𝘪𝘤𝘰𝘭𝘢 C
𝘗𝘴𝘢𝘭𝘮𝘰𝘱𝘰𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘦𝘤𝘤𝘭𝘦𝘴𝘪𝘢𝘴𝘵𝘪𝘤𝘶𝘴 A
𝘗𝘴𝘢𝘭𝘮𝘰𝘱𝘰𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘳𝘦𝘥𝘶𝘯𝘤𝘶𝘴 D

Lost a female 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’ due to a bad molt


----------



## z32upgrader

Psuedhapalopus sp "Colombia" sling molted


----------



## The Spider House

Theraphosa apophysis AF

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## The Spider House

Avic avic AF

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Psalmopoeus irminia male.


----------



## rock

Aphonopelma bicoloratum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Spider House

rock said:


> Aphonopelma bicoloratum


Must be about 5 years old now right? Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rock

The Spider House said:


> Must be about 5 years old now right? Ha ha


Two years lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

My Brachypelma klassi Grace

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## The Spider House

Charliemum said:


> My Brachypelma klassi Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414852


Amazing Grace

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ByMennen

In the past few days another juvenile Avicularia Avicularia. Explains the hunger strike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

This curly

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## Wolfram1

presumed 1.1 P. subfusca "lowland" must have both molted at about the same time


----------



## Frogdaddy

Spring has definitely sprung. Several molts recently including Brachypelma smithi and Brachypelma baumgarteni, Phormicotpus sp. Dominican Purple


And OBT

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charliemum

Not the best pic but my psalmopoeus pulcher sling "Pudding"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

My T. pruriens sling molted and I was able to examine the mostly intact molt using my scope. She's a female! I decided to name her Esmeralda. Tiny but so pretty- already showing some green coloration. I'm stoked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Shinn

Grammostola pulchripes after 13 days of fasting.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jonathan6303

B. Hamorii molted today. Probably 2 inches in legspan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## starlight_kitsune

Not sure exactly WHEN he did it, but my T. albopilosus popped out tonight with a very shiny new outfit on just long enough for me to go "wait did you molt again already??" and then politely dragged his molt out for me and then disappeared back into his hole. Confirmed male via molt finally (which is what I've suspected.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

Woke to my girl Rufi, the P. rufilata looking super fresh and beautiful as ever!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkJ

T.Blondi molted again;

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma peloncillo male, Haplocosmia sp. “black femur” sling, Amazonius burgessi and Linothele sericata slings too.
Peloncillo male:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Frogdaddy

Brachypelma smithi



Brachypelma hamorii

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## joossa

Another day, another baby molts.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Charliemum

My C. cyaneus sling Eve second moult in my care  luckily she () left me a window when she burrowed so I can see her still

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## The Spider House

GBB (SAF) 12 4 22

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## me and my Ts

My C. sp. kaeng krachan finally molted after being super fat for about a month and my G. pulchra molted, they finally got rid of their brown sling colors and are now a shiny black

C. sp. Kaeng Krachan, just look at that booty

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

GBB. Probably the last time she’ll have these colors. Molted the other day but couldn’t get a good picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ByMennen

Juvenile ~3" B hamorii finally emerged from it's burrow showing off it's true colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

DomGom TheFather said:


> This curly
> View attachment 414916


Nice try.  I know a bundle of pipe cleaners when I see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## waynerowley

P. metallica sling.  Also pretty sure my Y. diversipes has but it hasn't emerged yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## Shinn

waynerowley said:


> P. metallica sling.  Also pretty sure my Y. diversipes has but it hasn't emerged yet.
> 
> View attachment 415646


Name it The-Black-Thing-Of-Many-Legs! Iä! Iä! Or something suitably lovecraftian like Spawn of Atlach-Nacha. Those beady eyes send shivers down the spine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 0311usmc

A 1 in a million chance to catch a C.lividus mid molt in her lair. You can see her fangs are white as can be mid molt and boy is she bright blue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Phormingochilus everetti sling, Jupiter (still slingy, but with MUCH longer legs now):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

T vagans was upside down when we were just about to leave to pick up some new spiders.


Came back to see this:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ladyratri

Our first molt ever



Grooming afterwards:

View attachment PXL_20220413_122341157.mp4

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ByMennen

One of my Lp slings molted Friday, went in to see a freshly molted B smithi sling this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H villosella

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan6303

My h devamatha opened up its burrow again so probably molted a couple of weeks ago. I have only seen it’s feet since I got it. I guess it just gives greater anticipation when I have to rehouse it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 _Phormingochilus arboricola_ sling
and my smaller AF _Lasiodora parahybana_ is prepairing to crack past the 8"-Mark as we speak

edit: wow, how wrong i was, she must have layed a sack and ate it by the time i got home, she looks much skinnier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Last night, Chromatopelma cyaneopubuscens, no pic yet as it just threw out the molt last night. 
Last Saturday, Phormicotpus sp. Dominican Purple

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

A. minatrix that I just rehoused on Tuesday molted this evening.  Did not see this one coming quite yet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charliemum

Brachypelma smithi immature male "Andrew " looking so handsome pic took just after he had flipped bk over.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## LD50

My B. hamorii molted today and my big girl A. seemanni molted a day or two ago.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Charliemum

My 8 year old sons 3rd t ybyrapora diversipes grown on sling unsexed "Skittles " 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is Skittles 2nd moult in our care, isn't the best pic but you know web 
My son is so excited he asked me to post Skittles on ab n who am I to deny my little keeper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jonathan6303

H. pulchripes molted a few days ago

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma albiceps, larger of my two slings molted. Male.  Augacephalis ezendami male, still immature. Kochiana brunnipes small female, Theraphosa apophysis male too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Lapis Lazuli, my C. cyaneopubescens, molted into a mature male today. He's a handsome fellow.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Craig73

The baby king has molted. Been patiently waiting on this for quite some time.  Looking like 1.25” possibly. 

@DomGom TheFather  Not sure if you remember, you provided me in some setup guidance. Got lucky this little one provided a window I can watch it inside the burrow.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Brachypelma hamorii...right now!


Geez that's a horrible photo.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Shinn

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling. Approx 0.7 inch.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 3


----------



## NMTs

Selenobrachys (Orphnaecus?) sp. Romblon Pink.  This tiny speck of a sling molted for the first time in my care - it might be up to 0.5" DLS now!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## HeartBum

G. pulchra, who decided to moult upright

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Kibosh

Phormictopus auratus. It's carapace is now bright gold. My pathetic photography skills and phone cam don't do it justice. One of the most amazing tarantulas in my collection.

About 4"+ now. No tibial hooks or bulbs so at this size I am thinking female. Soaking the moult now to confirm.

Surprisingly mellowed out too. If I had tried to take these pics before the moult it would have darted all over the enclosure until it found it's hide. Lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Kibosh

HeartBum said:


> View attachment 416067
> View attachment 416068
> 
> G. pulchra, who decided to moult upright


No idea why, but the bottom shot reminded me of Jim Carrey tape face lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## starlight_kitsune

My P. irminia tossed their molt out of their web tubing, but they haven't made an appearance themself yet. My A. minatrix sling meanwhile decided to molt in plain sight _on top_ of their web tube for some reason lol. Pictures pending because I didn't want to bother them mid-molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

My smallest B. emelia molted today.  Put on a good amount of size, time to get this one into a new setup and back on some dryer substrate now that the deed is done; kinda went overboard last night.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fastgixxerlv

B. Boehmei 
Another molt. She’s probably over 2 inches now.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shinn

Came back from work and found this. Abel has molted again. Those blue feet are starting to show.




Aaand lost a limb again lol... Just when all limbs were back to normal size.

Reactions: Wow 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ByMennen

B boehmei that I've been impatiently waiting for, woke up to bright orange legs sticking out. Hopefully see him soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ByMennen

Avicularia Avicularia just molted. Smallest one is catching up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Psalmopoeus victori sling, Mars.  Refused food yesterday, molted early this AM.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Just molted mature male Harpactira pulchripes
message me if you’d like to breed him. I’m in Las Vegas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

2 Ts molted today. D. pentaloris which is hidden under a web hammock and my T. albopilosus. As it is starting to breach the 2 inch mark I'm hoping to get a decently intact molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

Gbb unsexed sling Bauble and this time we kept our legs 


Dolichothele diamantinensis unsexed Lil kim just flipping bk over.
Both moulted late last night one after the other

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charliemum

Checking my t's n my tapinauchenius rasti has moulted no pic though webs too thick,  but my af Tliltocatl sp tortuguero Betty has moulted and I managed to get some black legs through her window 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hopefully she will come out soon and I will be able to get a better pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shinn

Grammostola pulchripes molted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

My gbb is at it again molted January 21st and just molted last night 4/26/22. Didn't get a photo this time.

It was 3 inches dls now not sure. Will be rehoused next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Good Lord my T's are on a roll this month.

Now my 1.5 inch A. geniculata just molted late last night 4/27/22. It was a successful molt.

Couldn't get a decent photo but hoping it reached 2 inches dls. So now I have 2 T's to rehouse next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kingshockey

my new years t albo sling is flipped and molting as i type this its growing like a weed gotta remove the pre killed meal worm i offered it this morning soon as it completes its molt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SupremeBananus

Female T. stirmi

Reactions: Like 8 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Matt Man

My B. boehmi and my G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## waynerowley

Y. diversipes.  Moulted a couple of days ago.  Hard to get a good picture through the enclosure:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

P. cambridgei.  It's the week for Psalmos to molt. 





M. balfouri molted within the past few days, too, no pics though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

After a few months of being in premolt, Grizzly (0.1 T. albo) molted today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## ByMennen

Lassie P, Lp sling #2, finally decided to molt. Now I'm in Brachypelma pre molt season. 
Let the waiting game begin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheHound

GBB sling, moulted a week or so ago. Enjoying a locust today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

B auratum molted about a week ago
	

		
			
		

		
	



Adult colors are kinda coming in

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HeartBum

H. sp Colombia - came home to find them finally nice and white in their burrow. No picture as don’t want to disturb them, so here’s an oldie.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1_ Chilobrachys sp. _"Kaeng Krachan" i just watched it flip back over 

thx again @8 legged

edit: oh and add a surprise molt by my second 0.0.1 Phormingochilus arboricola, just threw out the molt

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Venom 13

My little Hysterocrates Laticeps.  She is still growing!!  Over 19cm now!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Lizzylou

My C. Fimbriatus. Opened its lid and found a fresh molt kicked outside it's very webbed up burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

This lp

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## HeartBum

L. polycuspulatus is on their back now, too! Love it when it gets warmer and they all go around the same time after a very long winter...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## NMTs

Brachypelma auratum sling, Venus.  Gotta be close to an inch now!  



Post-molt hydration...












Gotta rehydrate!



__ NMTs
__ May 7, 2022
__ 3
__
auratum
b. auratum
brachypelma
brachypelma auratum
molted
sling




						B. auratum sling, Venus, taking a long drink after molting overnight.  Put on some good size...
					




Pre-molt yesterday...












B. auratum Sling - Venus



__ NMTs
__ May 7, 2022
__ 1
__
auratum
brachypelma
brachypelma auratum
premolt
sling




						My little Brachypelma auratum spiderling, Venus, out for a stroll.  Obviously close to a molt, I...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## ByMennen

Well completely unexpected Aphonopelma seemanni pulled off a molt down in her (hopefully) burrow. Wonder when they'll evict the exuviae so I can attempt sexing it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Kibosh

Molted a couple weeks ago, but damn she is looking good. Picked her up in passing when buying crickets.

Finally came out of her hide.

4" DLS B. emila

Not bad for $50 from a petsmart



have not confirmed Female, but really starting to look like it. Might have to will her to my children.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum

Sizzy Rocket SAF moulted yesterday came out today for a drink so i grabbed a pic not the best but shes stunning 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
can finally rehouse her now too,  after she's ready of course

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## HeartBum

N. chromatus right now. Phew, what an exciting week!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged

Pamphobeteus sp vespertinus males last molt...

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 3 | Love 3


----------



## HeartBum

8 legged said:


> Pamphobeteus sp vespertinus males last molt...
> 
> View attachment 417740


What a stunner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## 8 legged

HeartBum said:


> What a stunner!


Oh yes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 3 | Love 6


----------



## spideyspinneret78

After 5 months of premolt, Crawlspace (0.1 P. cambridgei) emerged from behind her cork bark rocking a new suit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## Charliemum

My brachypelma baumgarteni juvenile female Pip surprised me this morning with her new outfit   She was the first t I ever got (definitely not the last ) it's so amazing to watch her change from that tiny 1cm cream sling with a brown dot on her butt to the beautiful girl I see now  really proud spider mum right now

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## ByMennen

T vagans hasn't been spotted in a while, caught some molting action going on down in their burrow last night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## HeartBum

This thread is SO wholesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ByMennen

HeartBum said:


> This thread is SO wholesome


Agreed. Somebody should start a pre molt thread. Compete the cycle. We have "post molt stretch" and "who molted today". We need Pre molt 2022. 
Unless I'm blind and it exists.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolfram1

There is also https://arachnoboards.com/threads/today-in-the-spider-room.306112/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Westicles

Not the greatest pics, but my A. avic. An absurd Petsmart rescue that had my blood boiling. Nonetheless, he/she can die in my care with basic needs met!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NMTs

Xenesthis immanis sling (or maybe juvie now?).  Looks like it's legs nearly doubled in length - !



That was quick - not even 4 hours after I posted this saying it looked eminent... 













The Black Pearl...



__ NMTs
__ May 9, 2022
__ 1
__
immanis
premolt
sling
x. immanis
xenesthis
xenesthis immanis




						This X. immanis sling (Neptune)  has been in premolt for a few weeks, but it is finally laying...

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum

This morning my biggest male decided to moult my Grammostola ihiringhi "Brian" 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not the best pic he chose to moult right in the entrance of his burrow, he is still on his bk as I write this can't wait to see how big he has got

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tarantulafeets

I spotted a freshly molted H himalayana through its window to its burrow, which explains why I haven't seen it out lately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

they eat like machines but so far the premolt times have been very long for me:

0.0.1 _Phormictopus auratus

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## HeartBum

Came home to find my shiny GBB not so shiny anymore. I've lost count of how many moults now since the weekend 

Also, my N. chromatus put on a huge amount of size from that moult. Leg span looks twice what it was. Madness! & 3 new additions coming tomorrow also. Nothing better than delivery day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## TweedMcQueen

T. Vagans for the the first time in my care, and caught in the act!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> Xenesthis immanis sling (or maybe juvie now?).  Looks like it's legs nearly doubled in length - !
> View attachment 417890
> 
> 
> That was quick - not even 4 hours after I posted this saying it looked eminent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Black Pearl...
> 
> 
> 
> __ NMTs
> __ May 9, 2022
> __ 1
> __
> immanis
> premolt
> sling
> x. immanis
> xenesthis
> xenesthis immanis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This X. immanis sling (Neptune)  has been in premolt for a few weeks, but it is finally laying...


Here's Neptune about 20 hours afterwards - nice size gain! 












X. immanis post molt



__ NMTs
__ May 10, 2022
__
colombian lesserblack tarantula
immanis
post-molt
xenesthis
xenesthis immanis




						Neptune, Xenesthis immanis juvenile, about 20 hours after molting.  Exuvia was 2.75" DLS, looks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Grammostola pulchripes, smallest female B. emilia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charliemum

Yesterday when I got in from shopping my male versicolor itsy bitsy spooda had moulted 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not the best pic but web 
And this morning I have come down to my pamphobeteus machala Maleficent on her bk first moult in my care.
	

		
			
		

		
	



And white legs in the bottom of my Davus pentaloris Deetra's enclosure .
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Popping all over the place atm had 5 this week already

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Found a thrown out molt and fresh h gigas sling in it's burrow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Chris73G

My geniculata gifted me my very first molt last night. Two days ago she made herself a nice bed out ouf spaghnum moss und webbed her molt mat over that, yesterday evening she lay down and this morning she was done with it:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

Grammostola iheringi in progress as we type.


And now mid molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## NMTs

Man, it's molting season!  

A. avicularia - molt was 2.75" DLS, post-molt stretch is just shy of 3.5" (time for a bigger enclosure).  Also, it's a boy!



Ceratogyrus darlingi molted, as well, but that one is still underground so no pics yet.  Eager to see how much bigger it's horn got. 

H. pulchripes and E. murinus - you're on deck...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## coolnweird

My A. seemani sling molted this morning! I got to watch it lay down a molt mat and kick a generous amount of setae, but didn't catch it flip over. Had to go to work and I'm always a bit apprehensive when I don't get to "supervise" a molt, but everything went perfectly. Put on A LOT of size, but I couldn't get a decent picture to save my life  attaching my failed attempts anyway for your entertainment

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## coolnweird

I spoke too soon, checked my collection before bed and my newest acquisition molted as well! P. cambridgei sling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charliemum

coolnweird said:


> My A. seemani sling molted this morning! I got to watch it lay down a molt mat and kick a generous amount of setae, but didn't catch it flip over. Had to go to work and I'm always a bit apprehensive when I don't get to "supervise" a molt, but everything went perfectly. Put on A LOT of size, but I couldn't get a decent picture to save my life  attaching my failed attempts anyway for your entertainment


If you put your record on you can take stills and you don't get as much distortion off the flash coz it's on constant you can change your angles to get less glare it's what I do coz my cam isn't good on my phone but the vid record is good  works great for me anyways

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ByMennen

T albo been in pre molt a while, decided to molt down in his cork bark, fingers crossed he has enough room to change outfits 

Edit: All is well, I see him preening up

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shinn

Tangle of limbs! Finally broke the 1 inch mark!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogyrus sanderi adult female.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## NMTs

z32upgrader said:


> Ceratogyrus sanderi adult female.
> View attachment 418301
> View attachment 418302


She's a beauty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ByMennen

Avic Avic sealed his web tunnel off last night, climbed very carefully upside down this morning.
I sat patiently.
Worth the wait.
Good luck little buddy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ and 0.0.1 _Heteroscodra maculata_ molted today

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Spider House

Avicularia avicularia M6 AF
Moult date 14.5.22 
Anyone in the UK got a male? PM me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Harpactira pulchripes sling molted overnight.  Could only get a pic of the exuvia - the little T has already returned to it's burrow...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LD50

Not the best picture but my Davus pentaloris molted yesterday. So far it's the 2nd slowest growing sling that I have.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Ripley (0.1) C. marshalli molted today. I didn't even realize that she was in premolt since she was always out and still eating! She's recovering in her burrow, but left her exuvia at the mouth of her den. Her horn gets bigger and flashier each time. Can't wait to see her come out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## ByMennen

Maybe 2" G pulchra decided it was finally time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

Geez, man - another one...

Hapalopus sp. guerilla (Koko).  Looks like it broke the 1/2" mark - that water dish is a 13mm tattoo ink cup:



Munching it's molt:  



Also, the aforementioned C. darlingi decided it would come out for a pic, although not a full body shot: 



Next should probably be E. murinus and Phormingochilus everetti...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum

Just walked in to find Missy my lp sling like this totally unexpected as she () has just eaten yesterday, gotta love an lp

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Charliemum

Update.



All done everything there that should be a successful moult from my little Missy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## coolnweird

Another one! My 3.5" N. tripepii juvie, usually put on a lot of size so I'm excited to see.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## coolnweird

Successful molt! Put on a good inch or so

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Kibosh

Monocentropus balfouri who got an attitude with me as I pulled out her old molt and a supposed Brachypelma baumgarteni Juvie female. 

Looking pretty sharp I must say and developing nicely.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Charliemum

Kibosh said:


> Monocentropus balfouri who got an attitude with me as I pulled out her old molt and a supposed Brachypelma baumgarteni Juvie female.
> 
> Looking pretty sharp I must say and developing nicely.
> 
> View attachment 418645
> View attachment 418646
> View attachment 418644


Definitely a baumgarteni looks exactly the same as my girl Pip looks about the same size too 



Pip came from the spider shop so I know she is definitely a baumgarteni and certain yours is too

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kibosh

Charliemum said:


> Definitely a baumgarteni looks exactly the same as my girl Pip looks about the same size too
> View attachment 418654
> 
> 
> Pip came from the spider shop so I know she is definitely a baumgarteni and certain yours is too


Whew that's a relief. Beautiful girly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kingshockey

b hamorri just completed its molt still looks same size as it did 3 molts ago (counting this last one )on the plus side it came out a lil thinner this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn

Can't see much but one of my first slings (G. pulchripes) molting again.



Came home and see a successful molt but bolted for the hide the moment I move to grab my camera.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma anax adult female. All her legs are fully regenerated now 
Smaller female Psalmopoeus victori, young male Brachypelma boehmei, Idiothele mira male matured, adult female P. ornata, Avicularia avicularia sling, paired adult female M. balfouri too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 _Poecilotheria rufilata_


0.0.1 _Phormictopus sp._ "Dominican Purple", and ofc it closed itself off again after throwing the "trash" out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Shinn

Ornithoctonus sp. Uthai Thani molted successfully but pet hole being pet hole can't get a decent picture lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

GBB - C. cyaneopubescens sling molted yesterday.  She was super chubby, but ate a very small meal 4 days ago, so this was a bit of a surprise one.  Molt was 1 5/8" DLS, estimating she's over 2" now.  And also, yes - it's a girl!  






Spermathecae as seen under approx 80X magnification: 



I thought E. murinus or Phorm. everetti would be next, but they're still on deck!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

Alright, so my larger 0.0.1 _Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan" molted and i was almost positive it would come out as a MM male based on the colour and size.



However it appears to not have matured yet and with the 3" it has now i am no longer so certain, since if it does turn out male it would be a larger one.

My understanding is they usually mature at its current size.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## coolnweird

Female M. robustum molted a couple nights ago, got a good picture today! Love this girl, raised her from a 1" sling and she was the second ever T I sexed as female. Typically a reclusive species, I consider myself lucky that she comes up top most mornings/evenings when not in premolt.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## ByMennen

Caught someone laying down on the job! 
Lp sling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Another GBB molt. No more baby colors

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## 50centipede

C. versicolor



__ 50centipede
__ May 24, 2022
__ 1



						molted
					




My C. versicolor molted today. Now showing pink color on its abdomen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Love 2


----------



## Shinn

D. pentaloris molted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

My juvie female obt - she's too reclusive for me to get a picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky

0.0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus
0.0.2 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KenNet

Female Sericopelma sp. Boquete.
The molt measure  ~ 16 cm (6,3") so she is not really grown up yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Westicles

Not a molt, but a shed. Wrong thread, yep I know this, but still we have some snake lovers here. This is Echo, my female coastal carpet python 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 419403

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm having trouble deleting that, but nonetheless please everyone ignore my ignorance. I'm gonna put that it the proper place! Sorry guys, I got excited and wanted to share!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## l4nsky

Westicles said:


> Not a molt, but a shed. Wrong thread, yep I know this, but still we have some snake lovers here. This is Echo, my female coastal carpet python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 419403


Hmmm..... Maybe a "Who shed today?" thread is overdue in the Not So Spineless Wonders subforum?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

l4nsky said:


> Hmmm..... Maybe a "Who shed today?" thread is overdue in the Not So Spineless Wonders subforum?


You're absolutely correct. I'm trying to delete that post and place in the proper place. I really shouldn't have done that!!!


----------



## Westicles

l4nsky said:


> Hmmm..... Maybe a "Who shed today?" thread is overdue in the Not So Spineless Wonders subforum?


Thank you for that recommendation!!


----------



## KenNet

And this is exactly how this thread should die. 
No moderation, write whatever you want with no connection to the original question.


----------



## Charliemum

Not the best pics but my Sandinista lanceolatum has moulted unsexed and my nhandu caraponensis female has eventually unburied herself again not the best pic but so chuffed she came out freshly moulted n with a full butt of hair as shed kicked it off in transit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shinn

Another G. pulchripes sling molt today. Should be around the 1 inch mark now.


Side note P. transvaalicus molted yesterday too and put in a fair bit of size at 4th instar

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma klaasi

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Ephebopus murinus finally molted.  Promptly kicked the exuvia out of the burrow, but the T is still lurking within. 





Gotta grab that molt to try to sex it before it gets eaten this time! 

I _think _the Phormingochilus everetti is going to be next, but Caribena versicolor could challenge...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Shinn

N


NMTs said:


> Ephebopus murinus finally molted.  Promptly kicked the exuvia out of the burrow, but the T is still lurking within.
> View attachment 419506
> 
> View attachment 419507
> 
> 
> Gotta grab that molt to try to sex it before it gets eaten this time!
> 
> I _think _the Phormingochilus everetti is going to be next, but Caribena versicolor could challenge...


Nice cyan shoes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NMTs

Shinn said:


> N
> 
> Nice cyan shoes!


I love how orange the skeleton stripes on the legs get right afterwards.  From what I can see of it down in the burrow, should look amazing - just have to be there when it comes out!


----------



## z32upgrader

Citharacanthus cyaneus molted again. Snagged the molt. Female!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## greeneyedelle

Miles (2.5 inch g pulchra) finally freaking molted! Good thing too, because he’s been in a crap attitude for weeks. I came downstairs, saw he was on his back, had the typical “DEAR GAWD what is happening?!” for a half a second while clutching my pearls, went to dinner, and came home to this whoop whoop! Freshest molt I’ve seen yet. Looooook at those pearly whites. That black velvet. Mmmm-mmmmm-mmmm. It was a good day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## NMTs

I was wrong again - it wasn't P. everetti or C. versicolor, it was the little Davus pentaloris (Pumpkin).  Hoping it decides to spend more time out in the open soon, because as of now it just stays under it's hide all the time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## xVSxCobra

P Metallica finally turned blue

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Selenobrachys sp. Romblon pink sling molted.  It does have a really pink butt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

H pulchripes juvenile female. She's currently hiding - even her molt is this pretty!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Kibosh

Adult female Aphonopelma gabeli. 

Anyone have a date for her? Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn

Abel, my H. pulchripes molted and regained all 8 legs again. Fingers crossed all limbs intact from here on out.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Delbert McClintock

My Kochiana brunnipes did!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## waynerowley

P. Machalla. Sexed as female from the moult.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Both of my adult female P. pulcher molted, as did my adult female A. armada, larger of the two smaller female B. emilia, and my adult female C. lividus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Phormingochilus everetti finally decided to take it's turn today - been in premolt for a little over 3 weeks.  I can see why it took so long, though, because this thing is massive vs. before.  It is currently eating the exuvia and laughing at me for even thinking about sexing it.  Not the best pics, but not bad for a semi fossorial T...





Pamphobeteus sp. nigricolor appears to be on deck, but it could be C. versi or another surprise...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## codenamekitsune

I'm only a year into the hobby, and had completely forgotten about what Ts look like when they're molting (probably because I missed when my A. eutylenum sling molted). So when I walked into my office this evening and saw my B. emilia on its back I about had a heart attack. Really interested to see how the molt comes out, and hoping to sex once its done emerging.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

Came home from work to find my H. pulchripes sling all shiny.



Best terrestrial webbers

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Ceratogryus marshalli male molted but did not mature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

0.1_ Pamphobeteus sp._ "Machala" molted, i just fished the exuviae out

it is still very fresh and measures in at exactly 17cm dls

i can't wait for her to emerge and to see the spider with her new paintjob and size

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis

My N. coloratovillosus moulted on Tuesday. He's looking great! With that one he joins the 2-moult club along with my B. hamorii, GBB, and B. emilia. I've been keeping for four years and I've only had 8 total moults; the price you pay when you have juveniles and adults.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Thrixopelma pruriens sling, Ollie (or Olive), molted.  Looks like it's almost 0.5" now! 



Still looking at P. sp. nigricolor, C. versi, and now Psalmopoeus victori or D. rufoniger next.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LD50

My P. muticus seems to have molted while I was away on vacation. Those back legs are THICK!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shinn

T. albopilosus molted. Approaching 2.5 inch mark!




Looks female?

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Went out of town overnight and came back to freshly molted...

Pamphobeteus sp. nigricolor (confirmed male with molt):





And Dolichothele rufoniger:



Should have molts from C. versicolor and P. victori in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## TheHound

N chromatus this evening. Gve it a water refill right after the photo.

Juvie X immanis also moulted but did it in his burrow and hasn't come out. I can see the moult mat, spider and exuvium through the side of the enclosure at the bottom. Looking forward to catching a proper glimpse of him.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## heiwut819

Megaphobema velvetosoma

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## waynerowley

And another.  P. Metallica sling:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Craig73

One of the A. bicoloratum slings decided tonight was the night.  

Beat me with a stick!  I was feeding pre-killed and it was acting unresponsive so I gave it a nudge.  Little guy just molted a few months ago, so this was not something on my mind as a possibility; these guys take forever between molts.  Started molting upright and then got sideways. Looks like we’re gonna make it through just fine though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

Hold the press!  The versi which I have not seen in about a month has emerged! Looking like a solid 4”.  Was hoping it would have vibrant reds like the one my buddy has, but I’ll take a healthy T any day.  Versace is looking like a beast, hard to believe I had this guy since .5” back in 2020.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

1.0.0 _Poecilotheria regalis_
0.0.1 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_
0.0.1 _Ephebopus cyanognathus_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arthurliuyz

0.1.0 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## l4nsky

Warmer weather means tarantulas grow like weeds..... In the past two days, I've pulled molts from:

0.0.3 5i Phormingochilus sp Akcaya
0.1 subadult Pelinobius muticus
0.0.1 juvenile Avicularia variegata 
0.0.2 3i Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum 
0.0.2 3i Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti 
0.1 subadult Lampropelma nigerrimum 
1.0 ultimate Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue
NGL, pretty excited and surprised by the MM P. sp Sabah Blue. I thought he had two more to go before he matured. He's small, but I'm hoping he can get the job done. Both of my females are mature and less than 3 months into their molt cycles.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Frogdaddy

Brachypelma smithi (pictured)


Brachypelma baumgarteni
Caribena versicolor
T. vagans (because I hate spelling Tliltocatal....aw dang it, you tricked me)
Pterinopelma sazimai

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## ediand

My H gigas and N tripeppi slings molted today! 




Nhandu is still in their burrow but the other one has come out to say hi

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Psalmopoeus victori molted yesterday.





Next up should be C. versicolor, S. raja, P. cambridgei, and after a 6 month premolt I think N. chromatus is actually going to molt soon - it'll be a miracle...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## LD50

My T. albo molted today, she's getting big really fast!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

OK guys, today was an exciting day on the subject of molting.  First, Phormictopus sp. green surprised me with a molt after it ate _yesterday_...




Now, the really exciting part - my Nhandu chromatus that hasn't been fed since March because it was such a fatty actually molted!  Only it's not a Nhandu chromatus!  It started off as a regular NW terrestrial brown sling with a patch on the abdomen:




It finally went into premolt a little over a week ago, and it still looked nondescript:




After I saw that it molted today, I was expecting a red abdomen and red and white legs, but to my surprise, it was BLACK!  So my Nhandu chromatus is actually a Grammostola pulchra:






I can't say that I'm really upset about it - G. pulchra are much less common around here than N. chromatus, not to mention about 3X the price...  The place that I got it was selling some G. pulchra around the same time, so it makes sense that they mixed them up.  

Next up will be P. cambridgei, S. raja, or C. versicolor.  I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

Don’t know if this belongs here
Macrothele phago molted today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

The Sahydroaraneus raja molted this afternoon.  Had a nice size gain - DLS is over 15mm now!



The Nhandu chromatus imposter has darkened up some, and I'm more confident than before that this is indeed Grammostola pulchra.  It is still incredibly fat, so it may not get fed again for another 3 or 4 months until it molts next... 



It's a molting party over here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## ByMennen

B smithi sling I picked up from fear not appears to be pushing 1".

Brachypelma baumgarteni also decided it was time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 _Poecilotheria ornata

_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria regalis_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NMTs

Caribena versicolor, Indie, molted.  She's getting really red now, looking forward to her coming out of her tube!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ByMennen

Just noticed my smaller Brachypelma emilia doing a post molt stretch, I've been waiting on these Brachypelma to molt for a while now, I didn't expect all three to be so competitive.... Distant cousin rivalry.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Due for a re-house

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Nightshade, AF P. miranda molted last night. I love those purples!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Charliemum

My now confirmed female Psalmopoeus pulcher Pudding as she was moulting and 24 hours post moult 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My C.cyaneus sling Eve . Having a wash 24 hours after her  moult.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My T. albopilosus Honduran female Cookie 2 days post moult 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, B. albiceps suspect male Peggy 2 hours after the molult
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, A. geniculata sling unsexed Vicer verser 3 days post moult as it took her ages to come out 


Been a busy week last week  expecting my gbb and my diamantinensis to moult next last time they moulted within an hour of each other be interesting to see if they do again this time .

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum

Apparently my Dolichothele diamantinensis female Kim decided to moult first still waiting on the gbb

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KenNet

My female Brachypelma hamorii molt today. She was already preparing when I went to bed last night, so it was an overnight procedure. Everything seems to have gone well and she's now around 12cm.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 _Bumba horrida_
0.0.1 _Poecilotheria miranda_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matt Man

My G. pulchra, and easy confirmation she's a she












G Pulchra Fem.jpg



__ Matt Man
__ Jun 14, 2022



						Fresh Molt of G pulchra female with obvious spermatheca. I hope this helps folks understand what...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TechnoGeek

T apophysis fresh after a molt, and the looks on these Ts are crazy. Happily, almost everyone who seen the molt said it's prolly a female!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

0.1 _Acanthosurria geniculata_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ladyratri

A purpurea, munching on its molt this time, apparently. Second molt in our care, can't wait to see the stretch

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## waynerowley

T albo.:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Matt Man

ByMennen said:


> Just noticed my smaller Brachypelma emilia doing a post molt stretch, I've been waiting on these Brachypelma to molt for a while now, I didn't expect all three to be so competitive.... Distant cousin rivalry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 421049
> 
> Due for a re-house


and S-T-R-E-T-C-H

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## wonderful

My A.A. Molted 
Best pics I could get in her web cocoon.
yay 
Oh and my dwarf Guyana pink toe molted yesterday.  She is buried and I can’t get a pic at all but can barely see her molted body pushed out the entrance to her hide.  Like a teenager throwing their dirty clothes in the hallway for mom to pick up and wash. So inconsiderate

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tract

My C. Darlingi 1inch in dls molted yesterday after 54 days of refusing prey. Was worried after the 40day mark.. after molting it hid away again. I guess a week or two before i see it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NMTs

Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling (Rio) molted, but no pics because it's way down in it's web tube. 

Also, my larger female Grammostola pulchra, Onyx, molted tonight.  I was fortunate enough to be able to observe the process:  

Flipped over at 9:27pm



Started sliding out at 3:10am



Pulled her legs free at 4:05am





I'll never get tired of watching a T molt...  I'm guessing she'll be close to 5" DLS after this molt.  Those legs look quite a bit longer than her previous set!

Thinking Brachypelma auratum and Monocentropus balfouri are going to be next up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Shinn

GBB sling molted. Still below 1.5 inch dls

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LD50

My C. lividus finally came out of it's burrow, molted into a MM 

So I've had a streak of MM back to back.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## TGod

Moulted yesterday and looking gorgeous. Very proud tarantula owner here. Times like this I wish I could handle my Ts.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

My second 0.1 _Pamphobetheus sp_. "Machala" matured.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

A. bicoloratum sling molted last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheHound

Wish I could see my juvie X immanis since he moulted a couple of weeks ago, but he's been hiding in his burrow ever since.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts

My G. actaeon finally molted, they’re about 3.5” and I just sexed them as a female!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## The Spider House

T blondi AF 
Apologies for some blurry photos. I am disappointed in my own self and will get some better ones soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri

C. versicolor first molt in our care.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ByMennen

Brachypelma boehmei pulled a fast one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Verdugo (1.0 L. klugi) motled into a mature male today. He's on the small side for his species and I was quite surprised. It also makes me a little sad, especially since he was my first tarantula!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NMTs

Hapalopus sp. guerilla sling, Koko, molted tonight.  Those little white spinnerettes are a dead giveaway (plus I can see the exuvia under there)!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ediand

Found my D pentaloris had molted this morning! Their colouration is starting to show much more clearly now.



I've had seven molts this month all at once it's been crazy!



I tried to reconstruct my N carapoensis' exoskeleton but it's looking a bit flat 



That aside, he is so much more vibrant in colour at the moment and he looks absolutely stunning

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## fastgixxerlv

She’s getting bigger and showing more red.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Marika

0.0.1 _Homoeomma chilense_

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 2 | Love 2


----------



## NMTs

Brachypelma auratum sling, Venus, molted tonight. It doesn't mess around - looked at it before dinner and everything was normal, looked again about an hour later and it was done!  Ate last night, too... 





Next up should be A. juruensis, M. balfouri, and C. darlingi (not necessarily in that order).  I also think my big T. albo girl, Hagatha, is getting ready to molt in the next several weeks - she's excavating a burrow the size of a football, so something is definitely up...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> Brachypelma auratum sling, Venus, molted tonight. It doesn't mess around - looked at it before dinner and everything was normal, looked again about an hour later and it was done!  Ate last night, too...
> View attachment 421569
> 
> View attachment 421570
> 
> 
> Next up should be A. juruensis, M. balfouri, and C. darlingi (not necessarily in that order).  I also think my big T. albo girl, Hagatha, is getting ready to molt in the next several weeks - she's excavating a burrow the size of a football, so something is definitely up...


Nice. It's a toss up between my D. pentaloris or G. pulchripes sling as possible molt next. But knowing Ts probably end up someone else molting just to prove you wrong. Hopefully my D. pentaloris will leave me an intact molt to determine the sex soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Shinn said:


> Nice. It's a toss up between my D. pentaloris or G. pulchripes sling as possible molt next. But knowing Ts probably end up someone else molting just to prove you wrong. Hopefully my D. pentaloris will leave me an intact molt to determine the sex soon.


Yep.  This one was really surprising - I knew it was getting close, but figured it would still be a couple weeks off.  

All of mine have been sucking the exuvia when they're done, too, so getting one intact has been difficult.  Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marika

0.0.1 _Eupalaestrus campestratus_

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Spider House

ediand said:


> Found my D pentaloris had molted this morning! Their colouration is starting to show much more clearly now.
> View attachment 421520
> 
> 
> I've had seven molts this month all at once it's been crazy!
> View attachment 421521
> 
> 
> I tried to reconstruct my N carapoensis' exoskeleton but it's looking a bit flat
> View attachment 421522
> 
> 
> That aside, he is so much more vibrant in colour at the moment and he looks absolutely stunning
> View attachment 421523


Your boy (the N carapoensis) should  meet my girl some time.  this is a pic of her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Spider House

Marika said:


> 0.0.1 _Eupalaestrus campestratus_
> View attachment 421601
> 
> View attachment 421602


Looks to have packed on some decent size


----------



## The Spider House

Gonna need a bigger ruler 
AF T blondi moulted today (20.6.22)

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## ByMennen

Smallest of my B hamorii finally decided today was the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## waynerowley

One of my daughter's Ts: B. Boehmei:

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum

My brachypelma klassi Grace moulted 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Why she chose to moult over her burrow entrance idk  
My Sericopelma santa catalina female Dani Calafornia moulted last night too first moult in my care  but pic is rubbish my phone wanted to focus on the sub n not her in her burrow 


Can't wait till she comes out and I can see her in all her glory

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tarantulafeets

G pulchra

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## TheHound

Tlittocatl sabulosus - was my first T. This is her (not certain of the sex still) third moult with me, after a pre-moult of about 110 days.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## NMTs

Ornithoctoninae sp. Koh Phangan sling, Shere Khan (yeah, from The Jungle Book), molted today.  It is very skittish and retreats to its burrow practically any time I come near the enclosure, so I'm hoping it gains a bit of confidence along with some size.  Best pics I could get of it in the burrow (which aren't great):





And a pic of it from when I first got it so you can see what it looks like in the light of day...












Ornithoctoninae sp. Koh Phangan



__ NMTs
__ May 13, 2022
__ 1
__
asian
fossorial
ornithoctoninae
ornithoctonus




						1.25" DLS sling received this week.  Already has a nice deep burrow constructed.  Love this...
					




I believe that next up will be Ceratogyrus darlingi, Avicularia juruensis, Thrixopelma pruriens, or Ybyrapora diversipes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> Ornithoctoninae sp. Koh Phangan sling, Shere Khan (yeah, from The Jungle Book), molted today.


Love Ornithoctonus. My favourite pet holes lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cshouston

G. pulchra flipped over about 4 hours ago, but is taking its sweet time. The weirdest part is that it has been in its burrow for almost a month, emerged today, and then flipped over out in the open.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Charliemum

cshouston said:


> G. pulchra flipped over about 4 hours ago, but is taking its sweet time. The weirdest part is that it has been in its burrow for almost a month, emerged today, and then flipped over out in the open.


Must have needed the extra space n to hydrate before the moult probably  for yous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ByMennen

Lassie-P molted finally, pretty sure she's a female too, need a bigger molt to confirm. Smallest of my LP.

Edit: just noticed my smallest Avic Avic gained some size. Just accepted a cricket two days ago, caught me off guard.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheHound

GBB. Only seemed to eat about 3 times between this and the last moult. 

*Parental tone* They grow so fast...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ByMennen

One more Avic Avic been hiding in their cork bark for almost a month now. Bright pink feet visible this afternoon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Lucille, my adult female N. coloratovillosus molted today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## fastgixxerlv

P. Metallica is getting huge.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Westicles

T. vagans

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Matt Man

My P. regalis adult and H. pulchripes juvenile, sorry, no pix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Ephebobus cyanognathus (love those pink legs with yellow-striped blue socks!):




M. balfouri sling molted, too, but that one is so far in it's cave that I couldn't even come close to getting a pic.  

Next up should be A. juruensis, C. darlingi, Y. diversipes, and maybe X. immanis, although it just ate today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Matt Man

T. verdezi flopped over this AM. Should be a fresh molt when I get home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

spideyspinneret78 said:


> Lucille, my adult female N. coloratovillosus molted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 422134


so fluffy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Delbert McClintock

Ziggy, my ggb molted today!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shinn

Grammostola pulchripes sling when I got home today. Those patterns are starting to show. Topped up the water dish.



Ps. Davus pentaloris molted as well. It webbed up a bit too much for me to notice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 8 legged

My eleven years old G. pulchra molted after over 14 month...

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

0.0.1 Neoholothele incei
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
1.1.0 Poecilotheria subfusca "Lowland", they are still molting at the same time XD, defenitly need to rehouse them soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn

H. pulchripes, Abel molted.


Looks like a male?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

My gbb Bauble moulted now a confirmed female 


My sons ybyrapora diversipes skittles moulted now a confirmed male  i didnt catch him moulting but caug6him having a drink the day after
	

		
			
		

		
	



And my special boy mint Humbug acanthoscurria geniculata male decided to moult on his belly but luckily seems to have got everything out just waiting for him to flip nk over now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jonathan6303

B auratum molted a few days ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Shinn said:


> H. pulchripes, Abel molted.
> View attachment 422589
> 
> Looks like a male?
> View attachment 422590


Abel is a boy, and sounds like he's got all his fingers and toes this time (or at least legs and pedipalps).  Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

C. darlingi, Saturn, just molted.  Still on it's back in the underworld (not a great pic, I know)... 



Hopefully she'll toss out the molt so I can confirm it's a girl - I'm about 95% sure from examining the ventral side. 

There are several pending, including A. juruensis, H. maculata, H. baviana, T. pruriens, C. cyaneus, Y. diversipes, and X. immanis.  Whoa - and I think I left a few out...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

NMTs said:


> C. darlingi, Saturn, just molted.  Still on it's back in the underworld (not a great pic, I know)...
> View attachment 422902
> 
> 
> Hopefully she'll toss out the molt so I can confirm it's a girl - I'm about 95% sure from examining the ventral side.
> 
> There are several pending, including A. juruensis, H. maculata, H. baviana, T. pruriens, C. cyaneus, Y. diversipes, and X. immanis.  Whoa - and I think I left a few out...


Someone's microscope will be busy  grats on the moult hinny   she's a she

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> C. darlingi, Saturn, just molted.  Still on it's back in the underworld (not a great pic, I know)...
> View attachment 422902
> 
> 
> Hopefully she'll toss out the molt so I can confirm it's a girl - I'm about 95% sure from examining the ventral side.
> 
> There are several pending, including A. juruensis, H. maculata, H. baviana, T. pruriens, C. cyaneus, Y. diversipes, and X. immanis.  Whoa - and I think I left a few out...


Here are a couple pics of Saturn, my freshly molted Ceratogyrus darlingi.  She's about 2.5" DLS, and her little horn is becoming more prominent.  


*



*

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Little Gemini, my Dolichothele rufoniger sling is just finishing it's molt.  I had it at 1/2" before molting, so we'll see if it gets up to 9/16" now...  31 days since it's last molt.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NMTs

Avicularia juruensis sling, Artemis, molted this afternoon.  





Cute little fuzz ball.  Still got a few more to go!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

My Homoeomma peruvianum sling Fizzgig 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Now a full 1 cm n still my sassiest t, only t I have that comes out of her burrow when I touch her viv n goes for my fingers through the plastic  gotta love her ()

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Spider House

Brachypelma smithi AF

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

D pentaloris molted this morning.



L giannispasotoi also molted in the last few weeks, didn't realize until I saw its gorgeous colors.


	

		
			
		

		
	
The fossorial P victori

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Citharacanthus cyaneus, Ember.  Dwarf slings are so tiny... 





Thrixopelma pruriens, Y. diversipes, H. sp. Colombia, X. immanis, D. pentaloris, and H. mac should be soon.  Thrixopelma probably this evening.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## The Spider House

How did I forget to post a genic pic. I am slacking!
Today (a week ago actually) was a good day, a genic moult pic day

Moult measured at 6.5 inches DLS.





Just for fun (see bottom pic) I also compared her to a 5 year old moult from my big girl..the moult on the Left was my big girl Genie, the 3rd from last moult* before she passed amd the one on the right is the 6.5 inch moult from this "little" girl ha ha

*the last 2 moults were mounted in a box frame.

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 2 | Love 1


----------



## cshouston

One G. pulchra molted 6 days ago and another molted today; both are at least 3” for sure. Can’t get the molt out of its burrow to try and sex it, sadly. They now have more of their beautiful black color, at least!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KenNet

The Spider House said:


> How did I forget to post a genic pic. I am slacking!
> Today (a week ago actually) was a good day, a genic moult pic day
> 
> Moult measured at 6.5 inches DLS.
> 
> 
> View attachment 423102
> View attachment 423103
> 
> Just for fun (see bottom pic) I also compared her to a 5 year old moult from my big girl..the moult on the Left was my big girl Genie, the 3rd from last moult* before she passed amd the one on the right is the 6.5 inch moult from this "little" girl ha ha
> 
> *the last 2 moults were mounted in a box frame.
> View attachment 423104


Gorgeous spider! Nice photos! Getting there in the realm of "big"! 6,5 is impressive!
My "big" female Ag is one inche smaller. Only my N. tripepii is bigger and have the "being big" impression. One inch makes a huge difference. It's impressive when they reach this size and very beautiful.


----------



## NMTs

Well, it wasn't T. pruriens (although I suspect that one will be next now) - it was Selenobrachys sp. Romblon pink:


Doing some post-molt grooming:  


Not sure why I'm surprised - it has molted in 37, 38, and now 41 day intervals.  I guess I just wasn't tracking it well this time.  Looks like it gained a good amount of size, too - check out those legs!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

B. albiceps.
Can't wait till they're out of these cups.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Another teeny dwarf sling molted, Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia.  I think it's almost 1/2" now!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

B hamorii molted


The bigger she gets the better she looks

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1

adult and subadult _Brachypelma hamorii _molted simultaniously

the smaller one turned out female as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## cshouston

Just some post-molt “Spider-Man” stretching. Must feel good. I still can’t get at the dang exuvium in the burrow. Looks like sexing will have to wait until next time… whenever next time is!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma klaasi 0.1 juvie

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 2 | Love 2


----------



## Charliemum

corydalis said:


> Brachypelma klaasi 0.1 juvie
> 
> View attachment 423233


Wow she is pretty love the colour pop on these straight after a moult


----------



## cshouston

C. versicolor is at it right now…




Edit: It looks like I won’t be getting a useful exuvium out of this one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

GBB fresh molt and a new house.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple molted about a week ago in her burrow and briefly emerged tonight. I was absolutely stunned by the size increase. About a 50% size increase. She's also starting to finally get some purple coloration. Once she hardens up sufficiently, it's time for a rehousing. I'll post a photo when I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

2 of my Brachypelma smithi slings have moulted unfortunately Bonita has burrowed so only 1 pic of little Guapo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

Thrixopelma pruriens sling, Olive, finally molted!  





Pics of recently molted Citharacanthus cyaneus, Ember: 


And Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia, Aurora: 



Little Phidippus audax sling, Orion, molted today, too, but no pics yet.  Xenesthis immanis should be next.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## LD50

My D. pentaloris molted last night! So far this is the slowest growing sling that I currently own.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spideyspinneret78

LD50 said:


> My D. pentaloris molted last night! So far this is the slowest growing sling that I currently own.


Starting to get some nice coloration!


----------



## Tract

I noticed my P. Cambridgei in a awkward position this morning. I said maybe a molt is coming. Yep woke up and it did a successful molt lol. Can't wait to see it when it emerges.


----------



## me and my Ts

pmaphobeteus machalla, this photo doesn’t do her justice



Tliltocatl albo, she’s also stunning, I need to learn how to use a real camera

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata. I'll have to rehydrate it a bit to get it posed out for measurement. Here's her last molt at a bit over 7" DLS:



And here's that same molt next to the one I just pulled:


I was able to get a rough 7.5" DLS measurement a few months back when she was on the side of the enclosure. I'm curious to see the actual molt size and I'm extremely curious as to whether she passed the 8" DLS mark with this molt. I'll have to wait a bit to see her out and about though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn

Freshly molted and stretching.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## l4nsky

Well, she was a bit over 7.5" DLS. My money's on she's now over 8" DLS in her new clothes.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Old molt next to the new molt.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NMTs

Neptune, my young male Xenesthis immanis, molted overnight.  He has been heavily in premolt for the past few weeks, and when I saw him laying down a molting mat last night I knew it was time.  

Getting ready late last night:



Post-molt this morning, sucking on the exuvia:



And a little better overhead view of him about 8 hours post-molt:



I didn't measure the exuvia yet, but I'm estimating him to be near 4.5" DLS now.  Long and lanky, but his legs are considerably thicker after this molt.  This guy is growing FAST!  

Y. diversipes and D. pentaloris are up next...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## joossa

B. albiceps adult female. First pic is her in premolt recently.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## Shinn

joossa said:


> B. albiceps adult female. First pic is her in premolt recently.
> 
> View attachment 423576
> View attachment 423577
> View attachment 423578
> View attachment 423579
> View attachment 423580
> View attachment 423581
> View attachment 423582


Like how she is resting on top of her hide as if saying 'look at how big I am now!' Might be due for a hide upgrade lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

My pamphobeteus machala sling Maleficent popped last night as I was sleeping. 


My Tliltocatl sabulosum sling Vivian,  not sure when she moulted as she has been buried n sealed off for 4/5 months but she emerged this morning in a fresh new outfit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Ybyrapora diversipes sling, Aether, molted this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhiteMoss

1/2" B. Albiceps just molted

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

One of my Dolichothele diamantinensis, female, molted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## WhiteMoss

KenNet said:


> One of my Dolichothele diamantinensis, female, molted.
> View attachment 423665


Amazing pic with the light shining through like that. Congrats on the molt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

H. maculata is molting right now.  Here's a shot of it hanging in it's web tube, and then one of it just as it popped it's carapace.





Not the best pics, but that's as well as I can get the camera to focus through the webbing.  Can't wait to see it, and figure out if it's really a female as I suspect!

Edit: s/he's all the way out now!

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charliemum

Grammostola pulchra male The Morg 4inch on his last moult can't wait to see how big he is this time. 


Brachypelma auratum sling Audrey finally picking up some colour. 


Grammostola pulchripes grown on sling Mameha been waiting patiently for a week since she opend her burrow after being sealed off for 2 months and finally caught her out looking gorgeous first meal post moult 

My brachypelma boehmei sling Qveen Herby and 2 of my smithi slings Guapo and Bonita moulted too but unfortunately no pic as they are  still hiding

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

Sahydroaraneus raja sling, Lazuli, molted yesterday.  Not the best pics because it's in the burrow. 





My Davus pentaloris molted a couple days ago, too, but I haven't seen it out to take any pics yet.  H. mac, Ares, that molted recently has been confirmed as a male.  Not mature yet, but I'd guess he's only a couple molts away from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

finally got to sex it, not sure if it grew much

1.0 _Grammostola rosea _(2015)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ResinBomb

G. Pulchripes molted waiting for pics as it is still in its burrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wonderful

Curly boy named sue molted today.  I don’t want to move the cage or shine lights on him while he’s hardening so all you get are his “clothes”

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Widowmaker (A. geniculata) molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

One of my female Harpactira pulchripes molted today.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kingshockey

My lil b boehmei runt molted yoday lil size gain with hopefully  more color kicking in as it finishes hardening  up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheHound

Brachypelma hamorii - Jack Skellington. Moulted earlier today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

Making the husbandry rounds, I pulled molts from:

0.0.1 Avicularia variegata
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia M2
0.0.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue
0.0.2 Tapinauchenius rasti
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius violaceus
Guess I get to test out my new microscope today or tomorrow. I'm going to need it because some of these are from 5i slings lol.

Still waiting for my P. rufilata female to stretch out on the side of the enclosure after her recent molt. I've seen her stretched out on her corkbark once since her molt, and man, was that an intimidating sight.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ediand

My B emilia sling molted today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Jaycooks1

My Avic Avic had its first molt since i brought her home from pet store she ate like a champ for 2 weeks then went into the funnel web and has come out for a week i peeked down the funnel today and can see her sitting behind the old molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

A. chalcodes sling molted last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Phormingochilus everetti molted this morning.  Right on schedule.  No picks yet, unfortunately, because it has thoroughly reinforced it's web tube and burrow with about 100 layers of webbing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt Man

my sub adult A. chalcodes. Been over 2 years
my sub adult A, steindachneri, Been bout the same

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Young female GBB, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Sprite, molted this evening.  
Laying on her molting mat:  







And 90 minutes later: 


Looks like she's still got all her legs and pedipalps!  My records showed her next molt would probably be on or around July 23, so that's pretty accurate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> Young female GBB, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Sprite, molted this evening.
> Laying on her molting mat:
> View attachment 424404
> 
> View attachment 424405
> 
> View attachment 424406
> 
> 
> And 90 minutes later:
> View attachment 424407
> 
> Looks like she's still got all her legs and pedipalps!  My records showed her next molt would probably be on or around July 23, so that's pretty accurate.


Congrats. Mine started 3 hours ago...


Still not much signs of progress when I checked on it 15 minutes ago. Let's hope it gets through the molt fine.


Fangs are out!


May need a rehouse soon judging from the size of them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Shinn said:


> Congrats. Mine started 3 hours ago...
> View attachment 424409
> 
> Still not much signs of progress when I checked on it 15 minutes ago. Let's hope it gets through the molt fine.
> View attachment 424410
> 
> Fangs are out!
> View attachment 424413
> 
> May need a rehouse soon judging from the size of them.


Mine is still small, so she changes clothes fast. I'm curious to see if she loses the light carapace this time - should be soon anyway. 

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> Mine is still small, so she changes clothes fast. I'm curious to see if she loses the light carapace this time - should be soon anyway.
> 
> Good luck!


Expecting mine to breach the 1.6 inch mark this molt. Got it as a mystery box draw for 15usd


Mostly done as I update this post

And righted!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## waynerowley

Y. diversipes. Not a great photo but she is secretive. And she is a she - she gave me her moult!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## liquidfluidity

T. apophysis last night

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H gigas female
This one is always so bold, it never closes up its burrow.




Chewing up the molt

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Craig73

Wiener, the obt, has had a wardrobe change.  Was 3”, no idea what to expect until the reveal

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## liquidfluidity

liquidfluidity said:


> View attachment 424502
> View attachment 424503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T. apophysis last night





	

		
			
		

		
	
Starting to dry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## liquidfluidity

Craig73 said:


> Wiener, the obt, has had a wardrobe change.  Was 3”, no idea what to expect until the reveal
> View attachment 424523


Love that color. I need to add one to the collection


----------



## liquidfluidity

liquidfluidity said:


> Love that color. I need to add one to the collection


If I end up with 2 girls, one of them is all yours


----------



## TechnoGeek

I finally got 100% confirmation that one if my T apophysis is a female! It molted and I managed to get a quality pic showing the epigastric furrow:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## codenamekitsune

I got a surprise from my GBB today. I don't see them much because they've decided the hide in the corner of their enclosure is where they prefer to web up the most. And today when I went to feed I noticed a lack of response. So I was shining a light into the hide and noticed that there were way too many legs!! I pulled out a pretty impressive molt... But one that had been pretty wrecked by the spider. So I took out the feeder and will give them a solid few days before trying to feed again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charliemum

My Homoeomma sp blue Peru 2 AF 'Ham n Cheese' moulted yesterday first moult in my care , can't wait for her to stretch out so I can have a look at her in all her glory. I have only had her a month n she's always been in pre moult so never seen her true self yet. Go Ham

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NMTs

Two molts last night!

0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Colombia large - Jack(Jackie?)



0.1 Tliltocatl albopilosus - Hagatha (last molt was 178 days ago - 5.5" DLS pre-molt, guessing she'll be over 6" now)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Matt Man

sub adult A. chalcodes and sub adult A. steindachneri

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged

Matt Man said:


> sub adult A. chalcodes and sub adult A. steindachneri


Always a great moment, waiting for my chalcodes to come out since three weeks now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

8 legged said:


> Always a great moment, waiting for my chalcodes to come out since three weeks now...


been 3 years since the last molt I think


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> Two molts last night!
> 
> 0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Colombia large - Jack(Jackie?)
> View attachment 424733
> 
> 
> 0.1 Tliltocatl albopilosus - Hagatha (last molt was 178 days ago - 5.5" DLS pre-molt, guessing she'll be over 6" now)
> View attachment 424739
> 
> View attachment 424740
> 
> View attachment 424741


Jack is a Jackie! 












Hapalopus sp. Colombia large - 1.25" DLS Confirmed Female (Reference)



__ NMTs
__ Jul 26, 2022
__
female
female spermathecae
hapalopus
hapalopus sp. "colombia large"
hapalopus sp. columbia "large"
pumpkin patch tarantula
ventral sexing




						Here are some reference images from my H. sp. Colombia large (pumpkin patch) sling that molted...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Delbert McClintock

My P. Metallica and my OBT Kigoma both molted today! The OBT-s molt is closed off in its web tunnel. Any advice on how to remove it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Delbert McClintock said:


> The OBT-s molt is closed off in its web tunnel. Any advice on how to remove it?


Congrats!  Busy day for these T's.  

Advice on removing the molt is don't.  The T will throw it out eventually - no need to mess with a freshly molted temperamental OBT.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Delbert McClintock

NMTs said:


> Congrats!  Busy day for these T's.
> 
> Advice on removing the molt is don't.  The T will throw it out eventually - no need to mess with a freshly molted temperamental OBT.


Thank you. I'll leave it be. I was just looking up whether or not molts would mold or not. Mostly, everyone says it's fine to leave.


----------



## NMTs

Delbert McClintock said:


> Thank you. I'll leave it be. I was just looking up whether or not molts would mold or not. Mostly, everyone says it's fine to leave.


T's are actually fairly tidy when it comes to their burrow, so they'll clean out anything they don't want in there.  Also, in an OBT enclosure especially, I wouldn't consider mold to be a big issue since they should be pretty dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

My acanthoscurria geniculata sling Vicer moulted  still on the moult atm but all looks good  (springtails in the water dish before anyone freaks out, put them in with my isopods n now they are in every viv ... not sure how )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Finikan

Baby P. pulcher, now just waiting for its sac mate to molt! They seem to molt frequently within days of each other. Ready for rehouse in about two weeks.





About 1.5" now.... growing so fast. 3/4-1.5 in two molts within 2 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

Not "today," but I got home from a 3 week vacation to 4 molts. Obt hooked out, female regalis put on some size, and so did my ornata slings. Was kinda worried about them, no food for 3 weeks and water only before i left and 10 days before I returned, however they are all healthy and eating. I think we (or at least I) often underestimate them. Please excuse the horrendous pic of the ornata, they're a bit messy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhiteMoss

1/2" C. Cyaneopubescens 


1" B. Smithi also but can't get decent pic with the view into the burrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Ooooo! Caribena. versicolor.
been wondering when she was gonna molt.Pretty close to adult size now.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## remarah1337

Pumpkin, (Phiddipus regius jumping spider) molted today!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HooahArmy

After crawling to the mysterious enclosure niche known only as the cricket corral, Tliltocatl albopilosus 'Chocolate Rain the 3rd' proceeded to molt in the most awkward position possible, following his/her endeavor with a high-level yoga pose known only as 'The Wiggling Tangle'...

No worries, he/she is still alive in the photo. Choco has a preference of molting in their in-enclosure cricket-enclosure and lies on their side to wiggle around for hours after. Every darn molting.
Their mother did the same. Scary though; I thought they both were in death curls the first time I saw!

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## Charliemum

HooahArmy said:


> After crawling to the mysterious enclosure niche known only as the cricket corral, Tliltocatl albopilosus 'Chocolate Rain the 3rd' proceeded to molt in the most awkward position possible, following his/her endeavor with a high-level yoga pose known only as 'The Wiggling Tangle'...
> 
> No worries, he/she is still alive in the photo. Choco has a preference of molting in their in-enclosure cricket-enclosure and lies on their side to wiggle around for hours after. Every darn molting.
> Their mother did the same. Scary though; I thought they both were in death curls the first time I saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425579


In enclosure cricket enclosure?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HooahArmy

Charliemum said:


> In enclosure cricket enclosure?


Strange, but yes! A select few of my enclosures are divided into two parts: the main location for the invert and a little partially buried dish to hold whatever is being fed. Having the little 'cricket corral' or 'dubia dish' quite helps to keep me from needing to chase down any prey my buddies don't eat, and likewise keeps the prey from hiding or going anywhere the hunters can't find them! An inward curling lip on the dish also works marvels to keep superworms and mealworms in when I do occasionally use them for feed. 
Back in the days, I had an old pal of mine who rejected prey in a large enclosure since she was readying to molt. When I realized she wasn't eating, I chased the mealworm around to remove it for her safety once she did molt, but only ended up stressing the T. I surrendered, leaving the mealworm in place, only for the horror of the worm to appear again after my homegirl had molted and it nibbled on her new tender body! It was one of my worst beginner mistakes. After that, I followed a friend's suggestion of the in-enclosure dish for certain Ts. I use the side dishes mostly for younger slings who are having trouble transitioning from their scavenging phase to working up the courage to chase down a live baby cricket.

Today, I've gotten experienced enough to stun prey, but have left the little dishes permanently for Chocolate Rain's family only, since they all had grown accustomed to molting inside it. It's their personal yoga room, and on occasion, also serves as a place for me to serve water, since they are notorious water dish flippers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charliemum

HooahArmy said:


> Strange, but yes! A select few of my enclosures are divided into two parts: the main location for the invert and a little partially buried dish to hold whatever is being fed. Having the little 'cricket corral' or 'dubia dish' quite helps to keep me from needing to chase down any prey my buddies don't eat, and likewise keeps the prey from hiding or going anywhere the hunters can't find them! An inward curling lip on the dish also works marvels to keep superworms and mealworms in when I do occasionally use them for feed.
> Back in the days, I had an old pal of mine who rejected prey in a large enclosure since she was readying to molt. When I realized she wasn't eating, I chased the mealworm around to remove it for her safety once she did molt, but only ended up stressing the T. I surrendered, leaving the mealworm in place, only for the horror of the worm to appear again after my homegirl had molted and it nibbled on her new tender body! It was one of my worst beginner mistakes. After that, I followed a friend's suggestion of the in-enclosure dish for certain Ts. I use the side dishes mostly for younger slings who are having trouble transitioning from their scavenging phase to working up the courage to chase down a live baby cricket.
> 
> Today, I've gotten experienced enough to stun prey, but have left the little dishes permanently for Chocolate Rain's family only, since they all had grown accustomed to molting inside it. It's their personal yoga room, and on occasion, also serves as a place for me to serve water, since they are notorious water dish flippers.


Fair enough  better safe then sorry 
Do you think it's coincidence they all moult in there or something else I find that very interesting that they all choose to moult there


----------



## Charliemum

The Chairman avicularia purpurea sam 1 day post moult.  Just liked the second pic looks like eyes  His upgrade is waiting don't worry has been for a month but he went into pre moult. 


Hermosa Brachypelma smithi sling 1 of 3 sack mates and always the first to moult  so tiny  


Deetra Davus pentaloris sling 2 days post moult having a good stretch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Bad pic but gbb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## waynerowley

Avicularia Avicularia sp. Geroldi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## waynerowley

Also today: P. Metallica. That’s two moulted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts

HooahArmy said:


> Tliltocatl albopilosus 'Chocolate Rain the 3rd'


What’s the story behind this name?!


----------



## HooahArmy

me and my Ts said:


> What’s the story behind this name?!


I'm a young fart (like old fart, but still kicking), so there's this ancient internet meme of this teen named Tay Zonday, singing a song called 'Chocolate Rain'. It's so bad, it's good. Chocolate Rain the 1st was adopted by my family around 2007-08 when that was popular. She has since reproduced and the little T in the photo is her grandkiddo, now Chocolate Rain the 3rd. 
I usually name my buddies based on their characteristics (EX: Slippery Sue), pop culture (Ex: Chocolate Rain), or military groups/names I've worked with (Ex: Crypt Fiend).
How do you name your homies?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## me and my Ts

HooahArmy said:


> How do you name your homies?!


I usually don’t name my tarantulas. However two of them have name, my first tarantula, Rhonda and my Pulchra, yogurt. Rhonda got her name because I thought I was being really creative, Rhonda the red rump and the pulchra because they came in a yogurt cup which I thought was weird.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

OK, catching up after returning from a 10 day road trip.  Lots of T's (and one jumper) molted while I was gone.

Phidippus audax sling (Orion): 



0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. guerilla (Koko):



0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes (Dora):



0.1 Psalmopoeus victori (Mars - confirmed female!):





0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum (Venus):



0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. green (full green - Hulk):



1.0 Grammostola pulchra (Pepper):



1.0 Ephebopus murinus (Jade):



Here's a bunch of the recovered molts.  The only one that I was able to determine sex from was the P. victori - the rest were either too mangled or I already knew the sex.  For reference, the largest molt from the G. pulchra measured 3.5" DLS:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## WolleWolf

I cant believe it, my  0.1 P. subfusca LL 4" had a wet molt in the morning. She looks very very bad, she wont make it. Damn! 

First bad molting after 15y+, she is/was such a beauty...

Reactions: Sad 4


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

NMTs said:


> OK, catching up after returning from a 10 day road trip.  Lots of T's (and one jumper) molted while I was gone.
> 
> Phidippus audax sling (Orion):
> View attachment 425867
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. guerilla (Koko):
> View attachment 425868
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes (Dora):
> View attachment 425869
> 
> 
> 0.1 Psalmopoeus victori (Mars - confirmed female!):
> View attachment 425870
> 
> View attachment 425871
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum (Venus):
> View attachment 425872
> 
> 
> 0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. green (full green - Hulk):
> View attachment 425875
> 
> 
> 1.0 Grammostola pulchra (Pepper):
> View attachment 425876
> 
> 
> 1.0 Ephebopus murinus (Jade):
> View attachment 425877
> 
> 
> Here's a bunch of the recovered molts.  The only one that I was able to determine sex from was the P. victori - the rest were either too mangled or I already knew the sex.  For reference, the largest molt from the G. pulchra measured 3.5" DLS:
> View attachment 425878


Why the nametags?


----------



## NMTs

Pmurinushmacla said:


> Why the nametags?


I do it to keep track of which camera I used for each pic.  Plus, they're my pics going on a public site, so might as well take ownership of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

NMTs said:


> I do it to keep track of which camera I used for each pic.  Plus, they're my pics going on a public site, so might as well take ownership of them.


Ohk. If you really care about some of the pics, id suggest placing them closer to the focal point. I could easily crop the 1st two. But in the end, you do you.


----------



## Westicles

Pubes, my female T. albo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Moyzie

Two months ago I adopted a T - and "she" hadn't molted in 2 years so was not gonna molt again *he said

Not gonna lie but she was neglected. I took her in the R.U.B she was living in and it wasn't up to standard. Too small. The enclosure was so dry I don't think it had seen water for god knows how long. Even the moss on top was "flaky" that's how dry it was. Hard to explain. I pictured the box under a bed for months. Forgotten

Like even if the substrate is bone dry, _my _moss still has a bit of life to it, spongy. And in this enclosure I got her in,  there was glitter in there. LIKE WTF... purple and silver glitter. like kids had decorated the Tarantula at some point. I digress. It was not a great. I hate the idea of neglected animals 
No hide, no décor. ARRGGHH.

I rehomed her as soon as I got home, doubling the size of her home. Nothing OTT,  But a few pieces of wood, a hide, a burrow.  

TODAY = I woke up to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cmoore0475

My T. Albo dug out the enclosure about 3 weeks ago and did away with any discernible point of entry!  It did leave a pretty big window in the corner of its lair where I can look in and be make sure everything is cool! Today I came home from work and looked in and noticed a tiny bit of webbing at the bottom of the window which I thought was odd because it doesn’t web AT All! Then i see it on its back right near the window on its molt mat! I’m scared to take a pic cause I don’t want to disturb it in any way! I will post one when I think the time is right! Not gonna lie! It’s my first molt and I’m scared! It was one of my first three Ts and my favorite by far!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Westicles

Cmoore0475 said:


> My T. Albo dug out the enclosure about 3 weeks ago and did away with any discernible point of entry!  It did leave a pretty big window in the corner of its lair where I can look in and be make sure everything is cool! Today I came home from work and looked in and noticed a tiny bit of webbing at the bottom of the window which I thought was odd because it doesn’t web AT All! Then i see it on its back right near the window on its molt mat! I’m scared to take a pic cause I don’t want to disturb it in any way! I will post one when I think the time is right! Not gonna lie! It’s my first molt and I’m scared! It was one of my first three Ts and my favorite by far!!


Don't disturb it in any way!!! No need to try to post a pic right now. Post one after the molt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cmoore0475

I had to run some errands, so it would be better for me and the spider if I weren’t hovering over it looking in every 3 minutes!  It’s been about 3.5 hours since I first noticed it on its back doing nothing, I think it’s finished but it’s hard to tell which legs belong to what and I think it’s still sitting on it!! I’m curious about my D. Pentaloris! They both decided to burrow and go off grid at the exact same time! It didn’t leave me a window so i don’t know what it’s up to!  I wonder if tarantulas living in the same house will sync up their molts like girls/women under the same roof will sync up periods?? Lol


----------



## Moyzie

Cmoore0475 said:


> I had to run some errands, so it would be better for me and the spider if I weren’t hovering over it looking in every 3 minutes!  It’s been about 3.5 hours since I first noticed it on its back doing nothing, I think it’s finished but it’s hard to tell which legs belong to what and I think it’s still sitting on it!! I’m curious about my D. Pentaloris! They both decided to burrow and go off grid at the exact same time! It didn’t leave me a window so i don’t know what it’s up to!  I wonder if tarantulas living in the same house will sync up their molts like girls/women under the same roof will sync up periods?? Lol


Also, its a full moon. 

Just saying

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Funny 1


----------



## z32upgrader

I’ve been slacking badly on reporting my molts. Most recently Pterinopelma sazimai female, Grammostola rosea, (pictured) first time in the 9 years I’ve owned her btw,
A few weeks ago, T. kahlenbergi molted, female.  P. platyomma larger female, both larger female C. dyscolus, larger male P. flammifera, P. mascara, larger darlingi and regalis, M. robustum, C. fimbriatus male matured, H. gabonesnsis male matured, E. olivacea male matured, C. versicolor male matured too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## KenNet

My female Nhandu tripepii molted today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

Ephebopus cyanognathus slings, Opal,  molted today.  Not a great pic, but you can just make out the bright blue fangs reflecting the light at the bottom.  Love this species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charliemum

My now confirmed female Gwen Pterinopelma sazimai 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Moult measured at 2 n 3/4 inches . Upgrade coming soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lurtz

Always love when it’s so easy to identify a female. It’s never that simple when I try it lol


----------



## Charliemum

Lurtz said:


> Always love when it’s so easy to identify a female. It’s never that simple when I try it lol


I am not the best at it but my partner has kept t's for 30+ years so he checks for me after I say what I think it is, its a slow process but I am getting better at it


----------



## NMTs

Dolichothele rufoniger sling, Gemini, just finished it's 3rd molt with me in as many months.  Curious to see how much size it gained, pip squeak!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

T. albopilosus, smaller female and male parahybana from a recent acquisition, Linothele sericata sling, female.  Paired adult female P. victori ,small female P. muticus Thrixopelma pruriens, P. murinus adult female, mom of my slings molted too.


----------



## UndertowINC

Martha Stewart, my little gbb is in the process right now.

I saw this morning when I was watering that she had vaguely sealed her little funnel off with a thin layer of web over the entrance, so knew it was coming.  But she also just ate a few days ago and it was open yesterday so I was surprised to see it already, I figured maybe next


Hopefully I can update this with a fresh and shiny pic in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

UndertowINC said:


> Martha Stewart, my little gbb is in the process right now.
> 
> I saw this morning when I was watering that she had vaguely sealed her little funnel off with a thin layer of web over the entrance, so knew it was coming.  But she also just ate a few days ago and it was open yesterday so I was surprised to see it already, I figured maybe next
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can update this with a fresh and shiny pic in the morning.


Best name ever for a gbb


----------



## waynerowley

And another: T albo, gaining a nice bit of size.  

Tried sexing - still a little small to be completely sure but I am thinking male.

That's 6 Ts moulted this week!  Must be the hot weather...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cmoore0475

My GBB sling molted yesterday, 3 days after my T. albo molted! The two were fairly dissimilar! The Albo spun a thin faint mat underground and still hasn’t resurfaced! The GBB molted  out in the open after weaving a pretty thick heavy hammock type matt tilted in the corner of the enclosure! A lot of people have told me their GBB slings had a tendency to burrow but mine has webbed up the top of the enclosure and has chilled up there the entire time I’ve had it! Can’t want to how much they’ve grown! Not a great pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Phormictopus sp Dominican purple small female molted, Psalmopoeus reduncus male molted too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Two molts to report today: 

0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens (Olive, about 0.75" DLS):



0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp. Panama (Pele, 0.375" DLS - just received this one Saturday!):

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## l4nsky

0.0.1 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata.


----------



## me and my Ts

My 4in female Grammostola grossa molted! Unfortunately they destroyed their molt and ran when I tried to get a picture but I’ll post it if I can get one


----------



## UndertowINC

Charliemum said:


> Best name ever for a gbb



Thank you!  It was between that and, after our initial introduction which turned into a like 10+ minute game of cat and mouse that finally ended with a little ~1" sling threat posing at me, Lionheart.

But, she calmed down really fast and is now by far the most docile/calm of my slings. And I haven't seen her on the ground since the first week, always in her ever growing web canopy that now spans half of the enclosure.  

So the original plan of Martha Stewart stuck, even if she turns out to be a male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

UndertowINC said:


> Thank you!  It was between that and, after our initial introduction which turned into a like 10+ minute game of cat and mouse that finally ended with a little ~1" sling threat posing at me, Lionheart.
> 
> But, she calmed down really fast and is now by far the most docile/calm of my slings. And I haven't seen her on the ground since the first week, always in her ever growing web canopy that now spans half of the enclosure.
> 
> So the original plan of Martha Stewart stuck, even if she turns out to be a male.


My ggb Bauble is the same she never touched the sub in her sling enclosure just built a web castle,  I recently rehoused her as she hit 2 inches and she's made a web tunnel this time it does touch the floor but it has a web carpet to stop her feet getting dirty  gotta love a gbb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheHound

Nhandu chromatus (Rasputin)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Davus sp. ”Panama” juvenile female molted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## Moyzie

LOL @Charliemum 

Funny pic !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moyzie

This morning "Beatbox" molted for the first time in my ownership - surprising as I didn't think was in Premolt, It ate the other day and was rehoused on Thursday last week. Had been on display a bit less than normal since then but I figured it was just settling into a new enclosure 

All good though !!




Nice and colourful legs now - previously very black legged




And last week
"Curly Watts" (tv soap character") molted also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Two more molts to report today! 

Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia (Aurora, 0.625" DLS):





Citharacanthus cyaneus (Ember, 0.75" DLS):



Sooner or later these tiny tots will start showing some color... 

A. juruensis and A. avicularia are probably next up, with Y. diversipes not far behind.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Charliemum

I


Moyzie said:


> LOL @Charliemum
> 
> Funny pic !!
> 
> View attachment 426532


 Thanks  just thought it made him look like something off men in black

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charliemum

Not the best pic but my Tliltocatl albopilosus Nicaraguan sling Philip J Fry moulted yesterday.  Suspect female but won't know this moult as the moult is deep in the burrow with fry n being chewed as I write this.


----------



## Chris73G

My T. albo finally did a molting web yesterday and is on her back right now after spending ~8 months underground deep in her burrow and not eating for ~4 months. Kinda glad i bought a 2nd and 3rd T. after getting her, because although im kinda patient, such a long hideway/pre-molt-phase with no other T. to look at and to care for would´ve been stressful sometimes even for me i think .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Y. diversipes sling molted. Appears female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Umbyquyra paranaiba











_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 2 | Love 3


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Hapalopus sp guerilla, Koko, molted again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Neischnocolus sp. "Panama" juvenile molted, Psalmopoeus victori sling, and so did my subadult  female violaceopes. Cruddy photo attached.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

0.1 Pelinobius muticus (juvenile female Malkia) is on her back now giving it a go...



And almost out now:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Charliemum

My tiny baby Fizzgig Homoeomma peruvianum  sling  can just see her () moult in the corner of the first pic.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Can't wait to see what Fizzgig looks like as she matures as I can't find anything on this sp lol so will be a total surprise

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Here's my P. muticus this morning doing some post-molt grooming, looks like the molt went well:



Also woke up to find that my Pamphobeteus sp. nigricolor juvenile male was molting.  He was about 4.5" DLS prior to this molt, so I'm guessing he'll be over 5" after he stretches out some.





I'm pretty sure my A. avicularia, Y. diversipes, and A. juruensis are going to be next, but both of these surprised me so who knows?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GBBFreak

Pterinopelma sazimai sling (unsexed as you'd guess) molted for the 2nd time in my care just over a month after its previous molt. Did you even grow buddy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shinn

Another molt from my H. pulchripes. Well past the 2 inch mark now. Will attempt to sex the molt...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinochilus lugardi, younger female, and spotted my smallest B. smithi sling has recently molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky

Molted within the past week:

0.0.1 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.2 Citharognathus hosei
0.1 Phormingochilus sp Akcaya
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 
0.0.1 Phormingochilus pennellhewlettorum
0.0.2 Tapinauchenius sanctivincenti

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Avicularia juruensis sling (Artemis) molted today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

Another H. pulchripes getting ready to molt.





And Abel has graduated the school of boxing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charliemum

Lil mo my Kochiana brunnipes moulted this morning 


The moult was 3cm and not the best pic but 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I believe female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female P. rufilata, and recently acquired C. cyaneopubescens male molted. Still immature

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

And the D. pentaloris not to be left behind!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. Bach ma molted today.  Somewhere in this jar of dirt is a beautiful tarantula .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shinn

Got back from work and just sexed the molt!

And my phormictopus sling didn't want to miss out either!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Ybyrapora diversipes sling, Aether, molted this morning.  Seems to have gained some decent size, went from about 3/4" to just over 1".  I've been very pleased with this little one.














0.0.1 Ybyrapora diversipes (Aether)



__ NMTs
__ Aug 26, 2022
__ 1
__
freshly molted
post-molt
sling
ybyrapora
ybyrapora diversipes




						Freshly molted Y. diversipes sling.  The colors on these guys are striking, even if they tone...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Juvenile female Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Charliemum

La Muerte Ephebopus murinus af not the best pic but first moult in my care n am super excited

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri sling molted this evening.  Molts every 60 days like clockwork.  Maybe in 60 more days it'll be something other than gray .  Kind of weird pics because of the lid:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> 0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri sling molted this evening.  Molts every 60 days like clockwork.  Maybe in 60 more days it'll be something other than gray .  Kind of weird pics because of the lid:
> View attachment 427456
> 
> View attachment 427457
> 
> View attachment 427458


Name it something like Clockwerk or Old faithful then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ladyratri

One freshly molted A purpurea! It even kicked the trash to the curb right away.






Looks like it gained some good size again already... Time to finish getting its next enclosure ready.

Hmmm... May be worth tracking down a magnifying glass or getting out the microscope...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

My juvenile female Aphonopelma gabeli molted again after just a 5 year wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jonathan6303

Bought my C versicolor back in early 2021 and  it finally molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky

0.0.1 Citharognathus hosei. I'll be grabbing this molt as soon as I can. I've been trying to sex the three I have for over a year but they usually web their molts into their burrows and what molts they do kick out are heavily chewed. I just had one molt out as a MM last week, so hoping this one won't be quite as leggy or drab after the molt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## l4nsky

Well, that didn't take long.... Don't gotta worry about retrieving the molt, it's fairly obvious what sex it is. Guess I'm at 2.0.1 Citharognathus hosei for now. It does look like the third one hasn't molted yet. I thought it did last week but on closer inspection that's not the case. Shame no one really even keeps this species, much less breeds them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

Moyzie said:


> LOL @Charliemum
> 
> Funny pic !!
> 
> View attachment 426532


That looks like something from a horror movie!!!! Lol


----------



## NMTs

My C. versicolor beauty, Indie, molted within the last hour or so.  So much more red on her abdomen already - she's growing up!  Time to get her forever enclosure ready...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dorifto

A. genicukata, waiting to se her new clothes and size

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

B. Boehmei on her regular molt schedule

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## liquidfluidity

T. stirmi
Been waiting on this one. She's currently my biggest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

My 4 inch dls gbb molted last night. This morning when I checked on it I noticed a successful molt.

Cannot get a decent pic as it's in it's web cocoon. No idea if it's MM until later next week when it's on the move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nibbles

I was right about a molt coming up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis

Harpactira pulchripes 0.1 juv/sub

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## AquaWrasse

Hapalopus sp. Colombia molted this morning

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Two to report this morning; 

0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis sling - the only way I knew is I found it's exuvia discarded and stuck in the web near the top of the deli cup  .  Still haven't seen the actual T... 



1.0 Brachypelma emilia juvenile is currently flipped over and working it's way out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

A. bicoloratum sling molted yesterday.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> Two to report this morning;
> 
> 0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis sling - the only way I knew is I found it's exuvia discarded and stuck in the web near the top of the deli cup  .  Still haven't seen the actual T...
> View attachment 428046
> 
> 
> 1.0 Brachypelma emilia juvenile is currently flipped over and working it's way out.
> View attachment 428047


B. emilia is all finished and looking good already!





I think these guys are some of the most impressive looking T's right after a molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

l4nsky said:


> View attachment 427650
> 
> Well, that didn't take long.... Don't gotta worry about retrieving the molt, it's fairly obvious what sex it is. Guess I'm at 2.0.1 Citharognathus hosei for now. It does look like the third one hasn't molted yet. I thought it did last week but on closer inspection that's not the case. Shame no one really even keeps this species, much less breeds them.


I think he's really beautiful. The light fawn color of some OWs is just really pretty to me for some reason. Would love an updated pic when he's stretched out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

Gbb molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathan6303

A. ezendami sling finally molted. This one took its real sweet time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pterinichilus chordatus last night, Aphonopelma moderatum adult female, Chilobrachys fimbriatus sling, sexed female now  and my huge female P. muticus last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Cyriocosmus giganteus sling molted this morning.  

On it's back, waiting to pop:



Post-popping!



P. sp. Panama should be next up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charliemum

Jonathan6303 said:


> A. ezendami sling finally molted. This one took its real sweet time.
> View attachment 428087


Was just looking at slings of this sp are they as chill as ppl say? Will be my first ow


----------



## l4nsky

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I think he's really beautiful. The light fawn color of some OWs is just really pretty to me for some reason. Would love an updated pic when he's stretched out!


Lol that's easier said then done with these. IME, they've been very reclusive, even for Asians. If I find someone with a female and I ship one of them off, I'll share the pics   .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. koh Phangan molted tonight.  It should be approaching 2" DLS, but it's still underground so no pics or measurements.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> 0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. koh Phangan molted tonight.  It should be approaching 2" DLS, but it's still underground so no pics or measurements.


Waiting for my own Ornithoctoninae sp. Uthai Thani to molt within the week. Is yours also a voracious eater?


----------



## DomGom TheFather

A. geniculata



Doesn't get much more confirmed than that.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Another Curly

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Charliemum

DomGom TheFather said:


>


That's awesome


----------



## NMTs

Shinn said:


> Waiting for my own Ornithoctoninae sp. Uthai Thani to molt within the week. Is yours also a voracious eater?


Sorry, just saw this.  Mine eats well, but prefers to do it in private - it'll wait until I've practically left the room to come out and grab it's meal. It's growing quickly, though, because it never misses a meal!


----------



## NMTs

Young male A. avicularia molted today, in as precarious a position as possible in typical Avic fashion. 



I love how even right after molting they still have pink toes...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Here's another one, this time it's my Sahydroaraneus raja sling (Lazuli, unsexed):





Looks to be well over an inch now, maybe 1.5", after a significant size gain.  I think I'm going to need to rehouse it soon since it's packed the sub it has excavated all the way to the lid of it's enclosure - there's just a little tunnel under the lid where I can drop prey for it :


I knew before I got it that these little guys were earth movers, but I wasn't expecting this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female C. versicolor molted a couple nights ago.  She's stunning, and just timed it pretty splendidly with my newly matured male.

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1 | Love 3


----------



## liquidfluidity

Dolichothele Diamantinensis - not sure on the exact date but in the last day or 2. She's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

Namaari my Nhandu caraponensis saf moulted 2 days ago, can't wait to see her properly 


Bauble my Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens juvie female moulted 2 days ago 


Sizzy Rocket my Brachypelma emilia saf moulted 3 days ago n  teasing me with just a peep at her legs 
My 2 Caribena versicolor slings Drilly n Socket ( my son picked the names  ) moulted too first in our care but no pics due to the amount of webbing so did my LP sling Missy now officially Mister but he isn't stopping out for pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

2 surprise molts today.
1 from an N incei sling, just thew out the garbage right away.


2nd from my first and biggest, LP.
I didn't even realize she was in premolt, just found her all done after finishing hw and checking up on them. Really took me by surprise! But she broke her streak of only molting on the 21st day.


Must be around or close to 8 inches by now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Mike Withrow

my cyriopagopus Albostriatus looks like it molted during the night. I haven't checked on it for a while since rehousing.
The molt is to the right. I use a card board backing to provide some security and the way it's went through the hide and dug down it's impossible to try and get to the molts so I'm just going to have to hope it pushes it out cleaning house.
I figured something was going on the way it webbed up the front of the hide within a couple days of getting a new enclosure. Deep moist substrate definitely a must for helping with molts on these.
Hopefully in a week or so it'll be at the opening of it's burrow and I can see it better. I'm excited but kinda bummed because I went nuts on the deep end of the enclosure with the substrate and wow did it make a crazy looking bent around everywhere burrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma auratum smaller male and my Honduran female T. albopilosus molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoundAPurpose

My Nhandu chromatus and my Nhandu coloratovillosus molted in the past 2 days! I love that they synced up, very polite of them


----------



## Venom100

z32upgrader said:


> Davus sp. ”Panama” juvenile female molted.


Any pics?


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Widowmaker (0.1 A. geniculata) molted yesterday and is getting some nice coloration!


----------



## z32upgrader

Smaller female Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" molted. T. violaceus male matured.


Venom100 said:


> Any pics?


Yes! Here ya go. Davus sp "Panama"

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnophobphile

- My 2.5 inch L. striatus completed it's molt on 9/11. Put on significant size looks like it's pushing well over 3 inches dls. Will be rehousing later next week.

- 3 inch A. geniculata is in pre-molt.

- 5 inch T. vagans been in heavy pre-molt for a couple days now.

Apologize for no photos. Could not get any photos to be clear enough to post.


----------



## NMTs

z32upgrader said:


> Smaller female Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma" molted. T. violaceus male matured.
> 
> Yes! Here ya go. Davus sp "Panama"
> 
> View attachment 428698
> View attachment 428699
> View attachment 428700


Awesome.  Can't wait for my little one to start looking that good.  How big?


----------



## z32upgrader

NMTs said:


> Awesome.  Can't wait for my little one to start looking that good.  How big?


I think she’s just shy of 2” now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

z32upgrader said:


> I think she’s just shy of 2” now.


Ah, around 8 times bigger than my tiny tot... Mine should be molting in the next few days, so not for long!   Thanks for the info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky

Unbelievably, my third Citharognathus hosei has also matured as a male, making them 3.0 in my collection.

Anyone got a female?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Ungoliant

This week is the jackpot of molts.

Yesterday, Bulldozer, my mature female _Grammostola pulchra_, molted while I was at work.  (She last molted over a year ago.)
 

And today, Petra, my mature female _Brachypelma emilia_, also molted while I was at work.  (She last molted over three years ago.)
 

Other recent molters (not pictured):

_Avicularia avicularia_: 9/6/2022
_Chilobrachys dyscolus_: 8/25/2022
_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_: 8/17/2022
_Psalmopoeus irminia_: 8/15/2022
_Selenocosmia crassipes_: 8/3/2022
_Grammostola actaeon_: 7/29/2022
_Caribena versicolor_: 7/8/2022

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## l4nsky

0.1 Phormingochilus sp Sabah Blue, just shy of 7" DLS in her old clothes. I had tried to pair her earlier when I paired another MF (a sackmate), and not only did she show absolutely no interest, but she webbed herself in her hide the night after the pairing attempt and didn't emerge until recently to toss the molt. She's actually several months ahead of schedule, which reinforces my theory that she was still healing from a crush injury during a rehouse one molt prior. Hopefully she's all healed up now as the best part is the MM is still alive, eating, and making sperm webs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Psalmopoeus sp. Panama molted this morning.  Very excited about this one - it had been dragging premolt out for a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

NMTs said:


> 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus sp. Panama molted this morning.  Very excited about this one - it had been dragging premolt out for a while!
> 
> View attachment 429027


Very pricey T but awesome looking as adults.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NMTs

Arachnophobphile said:


> Very pricey T but awesome looking as adults.


Yep, I splurged a little on this one, which only added to the nerve-wracking, drawn out premolt.   Made it out with all it's appendages and considerably larger, though, so we're happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophobphile

NMTs said:


> Yep, I splurged a little on this one, which only added to the nerve-wracking, drawn out premolt.   Made it out with all it's appendages and considerably larger, though, so we're happy!


Now I want one.

  Here's to a successful molt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ediand

Found my P murinus had kindly placed his molt outside one of the entrances to his burrow this morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged

Grammostola pulchra (need a male but it looks like female again...) and Heteropoda davidbowie (is a matured male now!)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## corydalis

Brachypelma klaasi

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Brachypelma boehmei adult female.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Westicles

A. geniculata

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Westicles

A. geniculata 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 429246



z32upgrader said:


> Brachypelma boehmei adult female.
> View attachment 429243
> View attachment 429242


She's a beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heering80

Today when I got home from work, our Caribena versicolor sling had molted. It was a nice suprice, since we have had our T's for only two weeks or so now, and it haven't eaten much at all during that time. I was a bit worried that it was due to shipping stress, but apparently not. This hobby is so cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Heteroscodra maculata, and P. burgessi sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## corydalis

Poecilotheria miranda spiderling

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Davus pentaloris sling molted yesterday:



0.1 Psalmopoeus victori sling molted overnight.  The size gained is astounding...

Hanging in her web, getting ready to pop:



All done.  It seems like she practically doubled in size...

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female T. vagans

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## ladyratri

Caribena versicolor, still all webbed in so only a terrible photograph. But the gain in bulk was obvious from across the room.


Already getting started on the yoga!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Withrow

My chilobrachys fumosus. Molted a week ago and another right beside her molted roughly a week prior. Rehoused this one in a better enclosure in the hopes I come across a few mm soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

H mac female

Reactions: Like 4 | Helpful 1


----------



## NMTs

0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi, Saturn, is flipped as we speak!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## l4nsky

0.1 P. subfusca LL, maybe 36 hours after molting. This was taken through a window into her hide, so not the best quality. Can't wait for her to emerge in her new clothes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> 0.0.1 Davus pentaloris sling molted yesterday:
> View attachment 429311
> 
> 
> 0.1 Psalmopoeus victori sling molted overnight.  The size gained is astounding...
> 
> Hanging in her web, getting ready to pop:
> View attachment 429312
> 
> 
> All done.  It seems like she practically doubled in size...
> View attachment 429313


Here's the P. victori after hardening up and getting some color today (sorry for the quality of the pic).  Just gorgeous!





NMTs said:


> 0.1 Ceratogyrus darlingi, Saturn, is flipped as we speak!
> View attachment 429353


0.1 C. darlingi shortly after molting and turning right-side up.  Really looking forward to seeing her stretched out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

My teeny tiny Davus sp. Panama (unsexed)  molted today:




It might have cracked the 1/2" mark!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

NMTs said:


> My teeny tiny Davus sp. Panama (unsexed)  molted today:
> 
> View attachment 429483
> 
> 
> It might have cracked the 1/2" mark!


Wouldn't have gotten a sling that size! How fragile/resilient are they? Always worry I would lose one that small through vent holes lol.


----------



## NMTs

Shinn said:


> Wouldn't have gotten a sling that size! How fragile/resilient are they? Always worry I would lose one that small through vent holes lol.


I've got some experience with raising up slings of dwarf species, and the thing they all have in common is that they're tiny!  It basically behaves like a normal T, just an itty-bitty one...

This little one has been a good eater, but has been burrowed away in premolt for a couple weeks now.  I just make sure to get a drop or 2 of water to drain down into the burrow so it can drink every few days - you have to be careful not to let them get dehydrated.  

I have it housed in a little 5.5oz condiment cup with push-pin holes for ventilation, so no chance for escape.  I have to admit, though, that there have been a few times when I've found a little house spider walking around inside and moved it outside, only to think afterwards that I may have just thrown one of my tiny slings out the door!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matt Man

1 of my 2 B. boehmei. Pretty much confirmed gentleman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Haploclastus sp. Khali sling molted yesterday.  No pics, it's in it's turret mound.  Went from 2i to 3i.


----------



## Charliemum

Lil kim my Dolichothele diamantinensis juvenile female just did a surprise moult  new viv time I think  once she's ready of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

Finally my Bonnetina papalutlensis sling is out for first meal after molting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

My Dolichothele rufoniger molted again this morning.  The molt was 1.25" stretched out, and most certainly male.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Subadult female H. himalayana molted.



She got a little mad when I stole her molt.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1 | Love 2


----------



## NMTs

Must be good weather for molting - 2 more today!  

0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens (a little over 1.25" DLS):



0.0.1 Citharacanthus cyaneus (a hair over 1" DLS):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## z32upgrader

Second adult female C. versicolor molted and so did my small female Linothele sericata.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78

Esmeralda (T. pruriens,) molted today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

That's my little 0.0.1 Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia molting:



One day soon it will be more than the little gray sling in a cup...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shinn

Phormictopus sp. Green. Approximately 1.6 inches

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## kingshockey

B boehmei had an upright molt i am guessing by how its old exo is positioned  by its water dish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shinn

kingshockey said:


> B boehmei had an upright molt i am guessing by how its old exo is positioned  by its water dish.


Imagine a novice keeper coming back when the spood has hidden itself and go "oh no! My T died of thirst!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kingshockey

Shinn said:


> Imagine a novice keeper coming back when the spood has hidden itself and go "oh no! My T died of thirst!"


good research prevents alot of those freak out moments i had a few of those to at first


----------



## fallonzoey

My C. Versicolor molted today! I wasn't even expecting it, so it was a nice surprise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

Came back to this tangle of limbs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Phormictopus sp. "green" molted today.  I'm pretty sure it's a male, but need to grab the molt to confirm (as soon as it's done with it, anyway).  Should be over 3" DLS now. 







NMTs said:


> That's my little 0.0.1 Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia molting:
> View attachment 430025
> 
> 
> One day soon it will be more than the little gray sling in a cup...


Also, my little Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia is starting to get a hint of color (just a hint, though) a few days after molting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shinn

Not a spood but still an arachnid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fallonzoey

My jumping spider molted! 10/6/22

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AtoZ

My Hapolopus sp. Columbia large molted last night! It’s colours are amazing! Earlier in the week, so did my Davus Pentaloris and Heteroscodra Maculata. I’m still amazed with every molt. It never gets old.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

Three molts to report today: 

1.0 Psalmopoeus reduncus (sub-adult; it's in there, I promise):



0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus (sling, molt was 1.75" DLS; only got a pic of the exuvia):



0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum (will be close to 3" after this molt; suspect male):

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jaycooks1

I was having trouble with pictures but my Psalmo. Victori  1i molted Friday afternoon now 2i so excited to watch my first tiny sling growing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fallonzoey

Yesterday I cam home to my A. Geniculata sling looking very dark & it had made a molt mat. Within minutes of me noticing, it had turned on its side to begin molting. I got really nervous bc the enclosure was drier than I wanted it to be. It doesn't burrow so I've been wanting to rehouse it from the T. Cribs sling enclosure into the 4inch cube to give it some space. I will after the molt.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cmac2111

Younger of my two female C versicolors molted last night after webbing up behind the good ol humidity gauge (Don't worry, I know chasing humidity % is bs lol, it's just inexperienced me didn't). She didn't molt for a whole year and 3 months, maybe this has something to do with her dropping a phantom eggsac?

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Shinn

Check out those pearly whites!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cmoore0475

My GBB molted yesterday! 2nd time since I got the sling and the first time in 60 days.  This time it really sealed itself off in a cocoon. The first time was a hammock type molt mat and this one looked similar but was much heavier and completely surrounded it. My D. Pentaloris molted for the first time since I bought that I am aware. This puts it well above 3”dls. I honestly didn’t know it had molted and doesn’t look a bit different. It never had anything that I would have considered a definitive premolt. Once again my Ts are molting in pairs. There must me minute changes in temperature, humidity, barometric pressure or cycle of the moon,lol, that spiders sense that we are non the wiser to. I didnt notice a molt until I had dropped a cricket that it ate, and it ate a week before to the day. Had me worried I may have inadvertently done something to hurt the T. I’m usually very observant of my Ts and at least take a second to look in on all of them basically everyday. Problem with the critter keepers is that sometimes things around the very perimeter of the enclosure can get missed because of the black plastic vent holes around the lid. Crossing my fingers I didn’t hurt my pet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Molts today! 

0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Sprite) molted this morning.  The molt was 3" DLS.  Those colors are already popping!



Also, 0.1 Hapalopus sp. Colombia large (the pumpkin patch spider, Jacqueline).  This molt measured 2' exactly. 





The last one didn't molt in my possession, but it's worth noting.  I picked up a Psalmopoeus pulcher from the store this afternoon, and it must have molted recently because the exuvia was still in the cup and the manager of the store was surprised to see it.  When I got home I measured the molt at 2.5" DLS, and confirmed it's a female - and I haven't even seen the actual T yet because it's hidden in it's burrow!  Wasn't sure how recently she'd molted so I didn't want to go digging her out. 



I'm pretty sure that my Euthycaelus colonica molted, too, but that one hasn't left its burrow in 4 months and I can't get a good look.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

Forgot one (actually, it just started molting after I made the last post):

0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis (molting on it's side)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> Forgot one (actually, it just started molting after I made the last post):
> 
> 0.0.1 Heterothele gabonensis (molting on it's side)
> View attachment 430766


Little H. gabonensis looks like a male.  Molt measured 1.25" stretched out... Bigger than it seems!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

H. devamatha female molted recently, T. violacues male matured, paired P. irminia female, small female A. marxi, newly acquired female Avicularia avicularia, and my immature male A. ezendami molted, still immature.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Two molts in the last couple days: 

0.0.1 Ybyrapora diversipes sling molted yesterday (molt measured 1.5", wasn't able to sex it, though) 





1.0(? - suspect) Phormingochilus everetti molted within the past 4 days, give or take.  I still haven't seen anything but it's front legs sticking out, but it tossed the molt, which measured 3" DLS exactly.  I've been under the assumption this one is male, but I saw something interesting on the molt that has me second guessing.  I'll see what it looks like next molt, I guess.  No pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## Ungoliant

My _Pterinopelma sazimai_ sling molted and is finally starting to turn blue.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NMTs

Two more molts today: 

0.0.1 Avicularia juruensis (is molting right now), not great pics...





Also, 0.0.1 Selenobrachys sp Romblon pink molted early this morning



Everyone is growing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arthurliuyz

Just got a molt from my 0.0.1 _Chilobrachys liboensis_ (Mid-Hechi).












0.0.1 Chilobrachys liboensis (Mid-Hechi)



__ arthurliuyz
__ Oct 21, 2022
__
chilobrachys
post-molt
sling
unsexed




						Post-molt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shinn

GBB molt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charliemum

My Davus pentaloris Deetra moulted today and even though she chewed the moult I am pretty sure she's a she at a whopping 1.5 inches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Birupes simoroxigorum, Y. diversipes #1 sling and my Psalmopoeus victori male matured.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cmoore0475

My T albo molted about 3 days ago. Hopefully this pushes it past 3.5 dls. Is it strange that my 1 3/4 GBB and my t albo’s space between molts are running very similar like 70ish days


----------



## Arachnid Addicted

_Hapalopus butantan_





_Neischnocolus sp.



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Cmoore0475

Cmoore0475 said:


> My T albo molted about 3 days ago. Hopefully this pushes it past 3.5 dls. Is it strange that my 1 3/4 GBB and my t albo’s space between molts are running very similar like 70ish days. Finally got a good luck at ole boy and he’s more like 3 3/4 dls and put on a good 1/4” in width! He really bulked up.


Shame its a he!


----------



## arthurliuyz

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Hapalopus butantan_
> View attachment 431999
> 
> View attachment 432000
> 
> 
> _Neischnocolus sp.
> View attachment 432001
> 
> View attachment 432002
> _


That _Hapalopus butantan_ is just...wow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Thrixopelma ockerti adult female.


----------



## fastgixxerlv

GBB is getting big! Almost one year old.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## fastgixxerlv

GBB is getting big! Almost one year old.
View attachment 432163
View attachment 432163


----------



## Shinn

Just caught my Davus pentaloris upside down after coming home from work.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NMTs

Been a while since I had any molts to report, but there were 4 today (not many pics, though):
1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei - exuvia measured 3" DLS
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp. Bach ma - hopefully regenerated 2 missing legs - no exuvia to measure yet
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus sp. Panama - still tiny, just less so


And last but not least (and not a Theraphosid), my little Phidippus audax sling, who is more like a juvenile now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## z32upgrader

Smallest female A. anax molted.


----------



## NMTs

Immature male Xenesthis immanis molted this morning.  It's been 122 days since last molt, and he's been basically stationary for the last 2 weeks. When I saw him webbing a mat, I knew it was time...



Reinforcing the mat some, and kicking hairs all over it...



This morning about 7am I found him flipped...





When I checked back on him around 9:30am he was out...







And shortly thereafter he was right side up again...





Look at the size comparison between the carapace of the exuvia and him now.   That is a significant gain. Haven't gotten any actual measurements yet, but he should be over 5" DLS now...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stylopidae

I had a _L parahynana _moult today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Didn't happen today, but 0.0.1 Cyriocosmus giganteus sling molted a couple days ago.  Looks like it got considerably bigger, too.


----------



## z32upgrader

Adult female Cyriopagopus paganus (sold as) molted. She's looking awesome. P. subfusca lowland sling #1 molted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 3


----------



## Jaycooks1

My little C Versi molted out while I was at work can't see much but she is sitting beside molt in her cocoon she made a week ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Male T albopilosus pre ultimate molt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## ladyratri

fastgixxerlv said:


> Male T albopilosus pre ultimate molt.
> View attachment 432969


Holy floof alert, Batman! There is a T in there right??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## z32upgrader

H. villosella adult female molted recently.


----------



## AlesO

Who molted in this funny, but real-facts video by Ze Frank?  




Give the author thumbs up if you'll watching it, it's actually funny...


----------



## arthurliuyz

0.1 _Ornithoctoniae sp._ "Bakan". Didn't even know she'd molted until after last night's feeding, she threw her molt, mashed together with a bolus out of her burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Hapalopus formosus aka "colombia large aka the pumpkin patch molted.


----------



## me and my Ts

It took a year and 12 days but my A. seemanni sling finally molted

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ladyratri

A. purpurea molted this afternoon!



Better bad picture through the web tunnel:



Fingers crossed for my tiny N. chromatus who has been buried and fasting for three weeks now and should be up next...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Here's a peek at the recently molted Cyriocosmus giganteus, having it's first meal post-molt:



0.0.1 Ephebopus rufescens molted a couple days ago: 


It wasn't real pleased with me grabbing the exuvia and tried to chase me away, but I was able to get a good post-molt pic! 



0.0.1 Davus sp. Panama molted today, too.  No pics of it yet, but I got it's tiny little exuvia (top) along with the one from the E. rufescens (bottom):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Y. diversipes sling #2 molted, as did my A. vorheisi sling and my two tiny A. anitahofmanni slings. Phormingochilus sp. “rufus” sling molted too. It’s a girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> 0.0.1 Davus sp. Panama molted today, too.  No pics of it yet, but I got it's tiny little exuvia (top) along with the one from the E. rufescens (bottom):
> View attachment 433198


This little Davus sp. Panama ended up being female: 












0.1 Davus sp. Panama Spermathecae



__ NMTs
__ Nov 22, 2022
__ 2
__
davus
lava tarantula
sp. "panama"
theraphosinae sp. "panama"




						For reference - confirmed female D. sp. Panama.  Looks like Mickey Mouse ears.  This little girl...

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Shinn

Excited for this molt. My Grammostola pulchripes has fasted for over 45 days.

Phormictopus sp. Green sling following soon after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Sahydroaraneus raja molted tonight.  I think it would be considered juvenile at this point - it's a little under 2" DLS.  It never cleans it's exuvia out of the burrow, so I don't know how I'll ever be able to sex it...  Maybe this time I'll get lucky!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jaycooks1

Finally got the molts out of their webs they both basically pushed them out yesterday
Psalmo victori
C Versi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Jaycooks1 said:


> Finally got the molts out of their webs they both basically pushed them out yesterday
> Psalmo victori
> C Versi


All my Psalmo's and Avic's are good about cleaning the old molts out of their webbing.  Some of the terrestrial & fossorial species, though, not so much - they just bury it or web over it if I'm not quick enough to grab it.  Frustrating if they need to be sexed...


----------



## z32upgrader

Male A. marxi #1 molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus

T. seladonia #3 molt (one of two I have left from my initial three. #1 is in premolt still)

Just noticed one of my OBT slings molted today too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Pseudhapalopus sp. blue female finally molted again, and is that an actual bit of blue on her butt?  I can hardly believe it.  Only took 6 years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Female O. violaceopes now 5”+



Unsexed (Sus female) P. rufilata now 4”

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Tiny Heterothele gabonensis sling and adult female P. cambridgei molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma catalina sling #2 molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charliemum

Got up this morning and 2 of my slings have moulted 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My pamphobeteus machala sling Maleficent confirmed female already and


My grammostola ihiringhi sling, had this little dude only 2 weeks n now he is a confirmed he at a whopping 2 inches
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 n needs a new name as he is definitely not an Ingrid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jaycooks1

My  Phormingochilus sp. rufus (_Peach Earth-Tiger_) molted probably last week she dropped a shredded molt in the water dish last night. I saw her peeking out over her dirt curtain burrow looks like a solid 2" dls now got her in oct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

My young female Psalmopoeus victori (Mars) was molting this afternoon!  It took me by surprise because she was right in the front corner of her enclosure, as opposed to hidden away like she has been each time before...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> My young female Psalmopoeus victori (Mars) was molting this afternoon!  It took me by surprise because she was right in the front corner of her enclosure, as opposed to hidden away like she has been each time before...
> 
> View attachment 434050
> 
> View attachment 434051


Pretty girl...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma bicoloratum young female molted and so did my newly acquired Psednocnemis brachyramosa. I think it’s a girl too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilligan

Poecilotheria ornata sling molted in transite. They look okay and are pretty feisty, not worried but will keep an eye on them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charliemum

My juvenile female Kochiana brunnipes Lil Mo   still sitting on her moult must have literally just flipped herself back over before I came down this morning  great way to start my day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ladyratri

After a brief 10-day fast, P. irminia sling "Spunk" kicked out the trash today and slammed the door shut again 


I'm sure my tiny teenager will come back out of their room when they're good and ready...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

NMTs said:


> View attachment 425871


Here is my Psalmopoeus victori's spermathecae growth in 4 months (gained 1" DLS in that timespan):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## z32upgrader

Aphonopelma mooreae sling molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RadicalSquire7

T. Blondi Molted out into a female 2 nights ago, 4-5in dls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Came home to the second T seladonia molt. 2 month molt cycle to the day. Last molt was 10/08/22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

So one of my suspect male Grammostola pulchripes turned out to be female.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NMTs

This Harpactira sling molted today.  Not sure if it's H. dictator or H. marksi, but leaning towards dictator.  If it's femur darken up then maybe marksi, but until I know for sure I'm calling it H. marktator (better than H. dicksi)...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Zoopy

So technically not today, but two nights ago Bat(wo)man (sex not yet determined) finally molted. Got a pic of the new exoskeleton last night while refilling the water.










It's my first T and the first time I've gone through a molt with one. I can hardly believe that it's the same spider.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ladyratri

G. pulchra sling "Lava" looking gloriously fresh and noodley this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dementeddoll

ladyratri said:


> G. pulchra sling "Lava" looking gloriously fresh and noodley this morning.
> View attachment 434533
> 
> View attachment 434534


Oh man I’m jelly. I’m waiting on so many molts. Haha, I’m getting a bit impatient. I’m like I wonder who’s gonna be the first. I really want my c. Lividus or h. Pulchripes slings to molt. More so the c lividus. It molted around a month and a half ago. Still. Surprisingly I catch it outside it’s burrow often but as soon as I go to look at it it goes right back inside. When I rehoused it like 2 weeks ago I had the perfect view under its enclosure and in the sides and I guess didn’t like being looked at so the other day I came home and it built a wall on the sides. So I can only see it from the bottom now.  I caught a good pic of it last night though.


----------



## MGHamlin

C. Versicolor enjoying a nice drink after molting overnight. This is my first molt with this little guy/gal and I'll be anxious to see if I'm able to tell the sex by the molt. I don't want to remove it right now, though, as there's no way to get that molt without disturbing the T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Isaax Critterz

are you gonna shadowbox the molt?


----------



## klawfran3

Got a big ol box of slings last week and I think the moving stress caused the _C. lividus_ to enter premolt. I'm tempted to save the .5" molt and display it next to it when it's an adult! He nearly doubled in size!


----------



## Caretaker

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens  molted this AM! I always get a little happy when one of  my Ts molt.
 the container is 5 7/8" across 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 434622


----------



## NMTs

Thrixopelma pruriens and Encyocratella olivacea slings (both unsexed) molted within about 45 minutes of each other.  Here's the T. pruriens:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

That's my little Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia sling in it's hole.  It buried itself about 6 weeks ago, but was nice enough to make a window for me to see in.  I'm excited to see it when it finally surfaces - it started showing some color after the last molt, which was 80 days ago.


----------



## curtisgiganteus

It took forever (almost a month and a half of premolt and fasting) but she has finally emerged.

Female #2 O. violaceopes close to 6” and finally got rid of her baby colors. Gonna offer her a few roaches over this week and rehouse next Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

My young male M. balfouri molted today after close to 60 days of refusing food and a molt cycle more than twice as long as any before - and he grew almost an entire... 1/4".   Oh well, we'll get 'em next time, right? Lol.  At least he's showing a bit of blue now!


----------



## z32upgrader

Orphnaecus sp. "blue" adult female, Phormingochilus sp. “rufus” juvenile female and juvie P. ecclesiasticus male molted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Omothymus schioedtei sling molted today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## z32upgrader

Female Pamphobeteus sp. “flammifera” molted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Petco Brachi rescue decided to put in an appearance Christmas morning! Wooooo! I’m leaning hamorii

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

My teeny, tiny, pinky fingernail-sized Euathlus truculentus (blue femur) sling molted today after 25 days of premolt.  Haven't gotten a look at it afterwards, but if it grew 1/16" that would be significant.  This is my smallest one by far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Shinn

Harpactira pulchripes popped and this one caught me by surprise since she still took a roach on Christmas eve. Need a name for her soon. Now just hope the mature male doesn't expire too soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> Petco Brachi rescue decided to put in an appearance Christmas morning! Wooooo! I’m leaning hamorii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435288
> View attachment 435289


If it doesn’t develop the bright orange on the second set of patellas then you got yourself a Hamorii especially with that black.


----------



## Charliemum

My Sericopelma santa catalina saf moulted she hasn't come out yet but luckily can see (kinda) through the window in the tunnel she made n it's not the best but  I really can't wait to get a proper look at her. 6 month cycle and 2 weeks refusing food before she moulted. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






No full shots yet but those legs  
My 2 ephebopus cyanognathus slings moulted too rapunzel's moult was trashed but Pascal's wasn't and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Going with suspect female  not 100% as the moult only measured at 1 inch  but looks female to me. 
Didn't get a moult pic but got rapunzel popping out the next day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TechnoGeek

My favorite T molted today and she's such a sight to behold freshly molted:







Confirmed female from the molt :

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## NMTs

Juvenile male Dolichothele rufoniger molted this morning.  Crappy pic:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dementeddoll

My P. Irminia molted!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

This young Ephebopus cyanognathus (2.5" DLS) molted today.  It stays in its turret/burrow most of the time, so I didn't really know it was in premolt - but the discarded exuvia was a good clue... 



Check out those orange-striped socks! 



There was a hole in the molt right where the spermathecae would have been, but I'm leaning toward male with this one.  Maybe it'll surprise me next molt, though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dementeddoll

NMTs said:


> This young Ephebopus cyanognathus (2.5" DLS) molted today.  It stays in its turret/burrow most of the time, so I didn't really know it was in premolt - but the discarded exuvia was a good clue...
> View attachment 435551
> 
> 
> Check out those orange-striped socks!
> View attachment 435552
> 
> 
> There was a hole in the molt right where the spermathecae would have been, but I'm leaning toward male with this one.  Maybe it'll surprise me next molt, though.


I put my molt in water hoping I’d be able to tell but the abdomen part is all crumbed into a ball. So not much I can even do with that. Leaving it overnight hoping maybe I can try seeing tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Another one molted this evening - must be something in the air...

This time it was my young, confirmed female Psalmopoeus pulcher (Rubia).  She webbed up her enclosure very heavily over the last couple weeks, and molted in a web hammock rather than in her hide.  She'll be over 3.5" DLS after this molt:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

NMTs said:


> Another one molted this evening - must be something in the air...
> 
> This time it was my young, confirmed female Psalmopoeus pulcher (Rubia).  She webbed up her enclosure very heavily over the last couple weeks, and molted in a web hammock rather than in her hide.  She'll be over 3.5" DLS after this molt:
> View attachment 435565


Shoot, I wish I was as lucky as you. Haha, I even checked all of them. Just incase j see another one. No luck. I’m really waiting on my H.Pulchripes to molt.


----------



## Charliemum

Alicia my Grammostola rosea juvenile female moulted unfortunately in her burrow so no great pic this is the only one I can get for now was 7cm on the last moult can't wait to see how big she is now, only took 18 months to go from 1cm to now, girls a tank and one of my favourites shhhh dont tell the others

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

Dementeddoll said:


> Shoot, I wish I was as lucky as you. Haha, I even checked all of them. Just incase j see another one. No luck. I’m really waiting on my H.Pulchripes to molt.


It seems like there are a lot of them that are in similar cycles, because there will be nothing for months, then a bunch all at the same time.  There are a few others that I'm expecting will molt soon, H. pulchripes being one of them, too.  Maybe yours and mine will do it at the same time...


----------



## Dementeddoll

NMTs said:


> It seems like there are a lot of them that are in similar cycles, because there will be nothing for months, then a bunch all at the same time.  There are a few others that I'm expecting will molt soon, H. pulchripes being one of them, too.  Maybe yours and mine will do it at the same time...


Imagine if they do? Ahaha, hopefully soon. Yeah I haven’t gotten molts from some I got a while back. My tiniest sling I had which was my C Lividus (green femur) hasn’t molted since October. Has been eating like a pig. Very aggressive little eater that I don’t prekill anymore. And I can tell it should be hitting premolt already don’t know how it hasn’t. Then again it ain’t my P Irminia or Cambridgei. Aha


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Versi female molted! Now to find a MM once she hardens up and I can tell if she is a “red” or “purple” lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dementeddoll

Hasn’t molted but it’s in the process just now

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NMTs

Dementeddoll said:


> Hasn’t molted but it’s in the process just now


Which one is this?  Hope it goes smooth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

NMTs said:


> Which one is this?  Hope it goes smooth.


It’s my Brachypelma Boehmei Juvie sus male. I hope so too. Earlier I had seen it and it was just normal and I was gonna do a feed but felt lazy plus all of them seem plump rn and seem to be in premolt. Along with their burrows completely covered in the don’t bother me stage. Then I was like wait is that upside down? And Sure enough. Have my fingers crossed though. Hopefully since it’s night it can have a peaceful molt.
Just weirded out about the spit it decided to do it at. With the least minimal webbing as a pillow.


----------



## NMTs

Dementeddoll said:


> It’s my Brachypelma Boehmei Juvie sus male. I hope so too. Earlier I had seen it and it was just normal and I was gonna do a feed but felt lazy plus all of them seem plump rn and seem to be in premolt. Along with their burrows completely covered in the don’t bother me stage. Then I was like wait is that upside down? And Sure enough. Have my fingers crossed though. Hopefully since it’s night it can have a peaceful molt.
> Just weirded out about the spit it decided to do it at. With the least minimal webbing as a pillow.


It'll do fine and will be looking nice in the morning.  I'm ready for my little boehmei guy to molt, too, but they take their sweet time...


----------



## Dementeddoll

NMTs said:


> It'll do fine and will be looking nice in the morning.  I'm ready for my little boehmei guy to molt, too, but they take their sweet time...


I can tell they do. Haha, I know I can’t wait. Hopefully it’s color will pop out more. I really want that darn H. Pulchripes to molt. The avics, Gbb, and the C. Lividus.


----------



## Dementeddoll

Omg!!! It started!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Dementeddoll said:


> Omg!!! It started!!!


How big is it? My female just molted on Christmas and was around 3”


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> How big is it? My female just molted on Christmas and was around 3”


2 inches oh man are you thinking what I’m thinking?


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Dementeddoll said:


> 2 inches oh man are you thinking what I’m thinking?


Spider sex in 5 years? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> Spider sex in 5 years? Lol


Yep, I have to confirm though see what happens. 
I see liddo eyes now. How adorbs.


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Dementeddoll said:


> Yep, I have to confirm though see what happens.
> I see liddo eyes now. How adorbs.


It may not take so long. I need to check my hamorii molt to see if her spermathicae are scloterized. But you male could be mature in less than 2 years


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> It may not take so long. I need to check my hamorii molt to see if her spermathicae are scloterized. But you male could be mature in less than 2 years


Almost out of there ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## slocoj91

I left on Boxing day to visit family and my T ockerti had just finally flipped. Still think I'm an idiot for thinking about how weird they were acting and not just assuming pre-moult 

Came back and I had a surprise moult from my E cyangnothus, and my E murinus had joined in too. They'd been propped up along the edge of their cork bark and I had a funny feeling they were going to anyway.

On the other hand, my A metallica is round and dark and still hasn't molted. Torture!


----------



## Dementeddoll

Ok hurry go to media for molt sexing everyone aha. I must know for sure it’s male.


----------



## Dementeddoll

curtisgiganteus said:


> It may not take so long. I need to check my hamorii molt to see if her spermathicae are scloterized. But you male could be mature in less than 2 years


I have bad news for the idea we had but in the other had great news. It’s a female!!!!! I lifted a little flap. Haha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shinn

Gbb molted again. Approx 3.3 inch dls now. Seems like one of my fastest growing species. Got this one 8 months ago at half inch. Gonna move it to the permanent enclosure soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tarantulas118

Everyone probably already knows about this but, here is my freshly molted juvenile b. Boehmei

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jaycooks1

My psalmo Victori molted out new years eve after 7 days behind the dirt curtain i found her walking around in new clothes she has fuzzy legs now and looks more like a T than a tiny sling.  I will get pics when she throws her molt out.  This is her 3rd molt since i picked her up.


----------



## curtisgiganteus

AF Lampropelma nigerrimum on her back fresh out of her old clothes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caretaker

B. hamorii, absolutely brilliant looking T.
Where you able to sex the molt?


----------



## NMTs

Caretaker said:


> B. hamorii, absolutely brilliant looking T.
> Where you able to sex the molt?


Assuming you're referring to the most recent post with the B. boehmei? 








						D0B388C2-5359-4E42-9E2E-B3F5156985DB.jpeg
					

I don’t have that good of a camera, and this is the best pic I have. It’s a juvenile Brachypelma boehmei (my first molt!) and I need help to determine the sex of this spider please and thank you



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## WhiteMoss

B. Boehmi molted last night 1- 1 1/2" now


Was surprised just now checking my Ts' and saw one of my LPs' on its back starting a molt. Didn't show any signs of premolt so it was a happy surprise.
L. parahybana was approx. 1 1/2" before molt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NMTs

0.0.1 Harpactira pulchripes molted this afternoon.  Hoping to grab the molt to sex it this time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caretaker

NMTs said:


> Assuming you're referring to the most recent post with the B. boehmei?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D0B388C2-5359-4E42-9E2E-B3F5156985DB.jpeg
> 
> 
> I don’t have that good of a camera, and this is the best pic I have. It’s a juvenile Brachypelma boehmei (my first molt!) and I need help to determine the sex of this spider please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> arachnoboards.com


Some how I was looking at another page when I was referring to the hamorii. But your B. boehmei is gorgeous and looks female to me.
 Love the looks of B. boehmei. 
Mine was a hair kicking demon when smaller. Since her last molt she seems to be settling down some. Still a. Beautiful T.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NMTs

Caretaker said:


> Some how I was looking at another page when I was referring to the hamorii. But your B. boehmei is gorgeous and looks female to me.
> Love the looks of B. boehmei.
> Mine was a hair kicking demon when smaller. Since her last molt she seems to be settling down some. Still a. Beautiful T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436082


That's not my boehmei, it belongs to @tarantulas118 .  Mine hasn't molted in a while, but it's got to be one of the most chill T's I've got.  Yours is looking good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caretaker

C.  cyaneus molted last night . Seemed to put on some size too. 3.25" dls.
What do you'll think as far as sex goes?


----------



## Caretaker

C. cyaneus in New clothes. Seems a bit darker this time out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Caretaker said:


> View attachment 436083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.  cyaneus molted last night . Seemed to put on some size too. 3.25" dls.
> What do you'll think as far as sex goes?


From this pic it looks male, but if you can get some shots with the molt spread flat and a bit more in focus, post them here and see what people think: 





						Spermathecae sexing (Molts)
					

Pictures of tarantulas' spermathecae should be placed here for sexing purposes.



					arachnoboards.com
				




They're a great species - I've got one that's at 2.5" DLS and is just starting to show the purple triangle on the prosthoma.


----------



## Caretaker

NMTs said:


> From this pic it looks male, but if you can get some shots with the molt spread flat and a bit more in focus, post them here and see what people think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spermathecae sexing (Molts)
> 
> 
> Pictures of tarantulas' spermathecae should be placed here for sexing purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> arachnoboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're a great species - I've got one that's at 2.5" DLS and is just starting to show the purple triangle on the prosthoma.


Ok got a couple better pics of C. cyaneus.
I believe I have a female.
What do you think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NMTs

Caretaker said:


> Ok got a couple better pics of C. cyaneus.
> I believe I have a female.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436112


Yep, much better pic.  Definitely female.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caretaker

NMTs said:


> Yep, much better pic.  Definitely female.


I'm rather happy this is a female . Starting to show more color too. This was the first intact molt obtained from this lil T.
 I let molt dry overnight after soaking in water w a little dish soap yesterday.  First just a dab with a wet Q-tip between book lungs then used toothpicks to manipulate the molt. Then a check with a hand held microscope revealed the goods. I was able to get the images using  my new macro lens with my phone cam to get the pics
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  worked pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

This unsexed Phormictopus atrichomatus sling that I just picked up last week molted today.  Got LOTS bigger, which is par for the genus...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caretaker

Nice!  I've considered  P. atrichomatus more than once.  i have a couple sub adult / large juvenile P. auratus  that have grown faster than anything else in my small collection (except for maybe C .cyaneopubescens).
 One of the P. auratus is female as I recall 
(Ill have to check  my notes) at least one or both of these appears to be in pre-molt and Its time to start thinking about lager enclosures for these two. 
Their abdomens are big and they both refused this morning. They are usually very regular even aggressive feeders. I'd guess they are approaching 5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhiteMoss

Of course she/he chooses to molt right beside the water dish on the day I was going to top it off lol
Can't wait to see this beauty when it hardens up. So hard to find pics of this sp. so it's so exciting to see its colors throughout its growth!
T. epicuraneum approx. 1.5 - 1.75" before molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

0.1 _Encyocratella olivacea_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NMTs

No pics yet, but my Hapalopus sp. guerilla sling finally molted today.  It's growing up - previous molt cycles were no longer than 45 days, give or take, but this time it was 160 days (buried for the last 95 days)!  I hope it at least grew a little bit after all that time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus

OBT finally looks like an OBT lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

